# A Touch of Class...Class5 Owners Welcome!



## DSL100 Dude

That's right. There are quite a few of us on here and the numbers are growing. After reading the recomendation I figured what the heck, why not start up a thread for all of our stuff.


----------



## Gtarzan81

If you didn't, I was going to. This should be a great place for tube reco's, speaker ideas, and whatnot. 
Lassez le bon temps roullez!


----------



## nedcronin

Cool can't wait to get one myself.....


----------



## esquire

I own 2 of them . And I absolutely love them. Great amp ,great price. Would like to see Marshall make a 10 or 12 watt version in custom colors with a 12 speaker.And I have used them to gig out with.nothing bad to say.I heard that some of them rattle but not mine.I also own a 95 JTM 30 with 2 10's and a 1by12 cab . Another VERY underratted amp.I am running a Les Paul florentine cutaway and Fender telecaster thru a Digitach RP 500 into a Boss DD 20 gigadelay.Sounds great just plugged straight into amp with my guitar also.


----------



## rjohns1

I tried one of these out recently, and it had a strange, overbearing midrange bark. Is this characteristic of these, or was it just me? I tried several different guitars, and still, mostly midrange honk out of it. I wanted to like it, but just couldn't.


----------



## benjammin420

I love my Class 5, this little attenuator is a great match for it, I can't recommend it enough http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/17203-reyes-audio-output-tamer.html


----------



## Gtarzan81

Current tubes

Orig:
v1:Marshall labeled yellow 12ax7
v2: Marshall labeled red 12ax7
output: Sovtek el84

Now:
v1:CP Tung sol low noise ax7
v2: CP tung sol high gain ax7
output: soviet el84 from marty

I may switch out to a mullard ri ax7 in v2, as i hear good things about them. 

What are ya'll running?


----------



## AKADave

rjohns1 said:


> I tried one of these out recently, and it had a strange, overbearing midrange bark. Is this characteristic of these, or was it just me? I tried several different guitars, and still, mostly midrange honk out of it. I wanted to like it, but just couldn't.



Speaker probably needed some play time. Marshalls are all about the mids though.


----------



## tonefreak

I love mids.


----------



## RHP

I just got the Class 5 last week, I like it so far. It's a cranking little amp.


----------



## rjohns1

AKADave said:


> Speaker probably needed some play time. Marshalls are all about the mids though.



Yeah, it could be the speaker. I should go try it out with a cab. I agree about the mids, but this was too wonky for me. Cool amp though.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

DSL100 Dude said:


> That's right. There are quite a few of us on here and the numbers are growing. After reading the recomendation I figured what the heck, why not start up a thread for all of our stuff.


 
"Why not"? Why do it in the first place? Who cares, really. All you guys are trying to create your own little subdivisions, your own little clicks, and it's pointless. It's all Marshall, man!


----------



## Gtarzan81

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> "Why not"? Why do it in the first place? Who cares, really. All you guys are trying to create your own little subdivisions, your own little clicks, and it's pointless. It's all Marshall, man!



Have you told the 6100 or dsl guys how you feel?

Youre taking all this a bit too seriously. Crank a marshall, have a beer, and relax brother.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Gtarzan81 said:


> Have you told the 6100 or dsl guys how you feel?
> 
> Youre taking all this a bit too seriously. Crank a marshall, have a beer, and relax brother.


 
I couldn't be more relaxed. And believe me, at least people in the 6100 thread know that there are people here who have recognized this subdivision/click and have brought it up elsewhere (I know Marty hinted as much on a different thread, and I agree with Marty).

And believe this: there is not jealousy or envy on my part. I like those 6100s, Class 5, DSL, TSL, Plexis, Haze, JVMs, etc., but all these guys who want to huddle in their own little threads have a tendency to develop these hostile alliances and attack other members for stupid reasons. I'd like to think this time it will be different, but it's a tendency. That's all.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Larger groups naturally subdivide along affinity and commonality lines. Happens everywhere.....churches, local chamber of commerce, schools, ect... The Marshall forum is no different. 

Any group can have an "us vs them" mentality. It has to be part of the culture, and come from the leaders of the said group, that the "us vs them" mindset won''t be allowed.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> "Why not"? Why do it in the first place? Who cares, really. All you guys are trying to create your own little subdivisions, your own little clicks, and it's pointless. It's all Marshall, man!



My feelings on this are quite simple. One thread that has info, pictures, help etc. and general BS is normally a good reference point on any large forum. A few "regular posters" will tend to keep it going so that it will be right on the front page of the forum so that other new members will have a source to quickly find.

I do not see this as any different then the tube topics or the various guitar topics in another section.




MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I couldn't be more relaxed. And believe me, at least people in the 6100 thread know that there are people here who have recognized this subdivision/click and have brought it up elsewhere (I know Marty hinted as much on a different thread, and I agree with Marty).
> 
> And believe this: there is not jealousy or envy on my part. I like those 6100s, Class 5, DSL, TSL, Plexis, Haze, JVMs, etc., but all these guys who want to huddle in their own little threads have a tendency to develop these hostile alliances and attack other members for stupid reasons. I'd like to think this time it will be different, but it's a tendency. That's all.



I can't speak for anyone else but I know that I personally have no interest in making "hostile alliances" with anyone. Like you have said, it IS all Marshall and we are all part of that great big Marshall family. 
I will say this. I would stop posting in the thread if it were to get the way you describe. Having a bit of back and forth ribbing between fellow members is one thing, attacking another member without reason is another.




Gtarzan81 said:


> Larger groups naturally subdivide along affinity and commonality lines. Happens everywhere.....churches, local chamber of commerce, schools, ect... The Marshall forum is no different.
> 
> Any group can have an "us vs them" mentality. It has to be part of the culture, and come from the leaders of the said group, that the "us vs them" mindset won''t be allowed.



I agree. I am not going to sit on here and act like I an king of the thread or some other crazy crap. I may have started it but the admins are the ones that can lock it, delete it, or any other option that they want to do. Now that it has begun all I can hope for is that it continues in the way in which I intended.
Heck, maybe even get a sticky if it was decent enough.

And yes, I think both the Preamp and Poweramp tube threads should be stickied.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

rjohns1 said:


> I tried one of these out recently, and it had a strange, overbearing midrange bark. Is this characteristic of these, or was it just me? I tried several different guitars, and still, mostly midrange honk out of it. I wanted to like it, but just couldn't.



I will agree with the other guys. Let that speaker break in a bit. I played mine through my 1960 most of the day but as soon as I played the combo speaker I was like UGGGH! That is not like the one in the store. I think it is a bit honkish too. I plan on doing an intense break in period this weekend with it. I will keep you posted.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

benjammin420 said:


> I love my Class 5, this little attenuator is a great match for it, I can't recommend it enough http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/17203-reyes-audio-output-tamer.html



I personally do not really have a need for this but at the same time it really interests me so I will be having to try one out.

Are there any tone issues like what is claimed with the bigger stuff?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gtarzan81 said:


> Current tubes
> 
> Orig:
> v1:Marshall labeled yellow 12ax7
> v2: Marshall labeled red 12ax7
> output: Sovtek el84
> 
> Now:
> v1:CP Tung sol low noise ax7
> v2: CP tung sol high gain ax7
> output: soviet el84 from marty
> 
> I may switch out to a mullard ri ax7 in v2, as i hear good things about them.
> 
> What are ya'll running?



I am bone stock right now but I think I am going to use my Martimus Maximus money that I had saved up for my DSL to go to this.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

RHP said:


> I just got the Class 5 last week, I like it so far. It's a cranking little amp.



I know right! I am a C5 n00b too but I have been waiting for over a year to get one.

I am already working on number two.

edit: Oh yeah, and welcome to the Marshall Forum!


----------



## 80s dude

I finally tried one, and it sounded WAY better in person than the video demo on Marshall's site. Actually, I think the sound/tone quality on most of their demos could be a lot better, as other models also sounded way better in person to me. Anyway...

It was obvious that one needs to roll off the low end as you turn up the volume pot-as was mentioned by whoever did that video demo on this site. The only tone issue I had was wishing for a bit more treble. Could be an easy mod. The one I tried had the 1 piece back, but didn't rattle. I really liked the little bugger, but can't justify getting one at this time. Maybe if I can sell some crap...


----------



## colchar

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I couldn't be more relaxed. And believe me, at least people in the 6100 thread know that there are people here who have recognized this subdivision/click and have brought it up elsewhere (I know Marty hinted as much on a different thread, and I agree with Marty).



Do you mean clique?




> And believe this: there is not jealousy or envy on my part. I like those 6100s, Class 5, DSL, TSL, Plexis, Haze, JVMs, etc., but all these guys who want to huddle in their own little threads have a tendency to develop these hostile alliances and attack other members for stupid reasons. I'd like to think this time it will be different, but it's a tendency. That's all.



Or maybe people just figure this is the easiest way to share information about a specific amp with others who own it without having to comb through pages of threads on other amps? Seriously, it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey fellas, how many colors have the Class 5 been made in so far? 

I know of red and green as well as black of course but I thought someone on this forum had a picture of the ones they owned and I was thinking white maybe?


----------



## benjammin420

I've seen pictures of red and white; I've only seen black and green in person (I own a green)


----------



## DirtySteve

Hi folks, new here, but I’ve been looking around some and first I just want to say that I’m glad I’m not looking for Slash tone...  

I was going to start a thread on this subject for my first post, but since it’s already started I’ll post here.
I’ve had my Class 5 for a few months now and I really love it. I play an LP style guitar with a fuzz and an OD and I don't think I've ever really had more fun playing guitar! It's causing me to learn to play better and I'm learning new things too.

Now, I’m the type that has a hard time leaving things alone so I’ve already done quite a few tube swaps. Mine came stock with a Sovtek el84, and a White and a Red label Marshall preamp tubes. (I read somewhere that the White label is a sovtek and the red label is a JJ and they looked the same when I compared them) Tubes I’ve tried in various combinations are the Marshall labels, Sovtek 12ax7 WA, WC, and LPS, Tungsol ri, ns mullard ri, EH, JJ and Penta 12ax7B preamp tubes. And Sovtek, JJ, Tad and RI Mullard EL84s.

I finally settled on a JJ el84, Tungsol ri 12ax7 in V1 and a Mullard ri 12ax7 in V2. Out of all the tubes I tried, I found this combination to be the most responsive and dynamic without getting muddy or brittle or honky or thin or,.. in other words, this combination has less things going on that I don‘t like than any of the other combinations I tried. But I don’t think it’s perfect and I may try some NOS tubes later on down the road. (when I can afford some and know more what to look for)

Ok, I'm using a JJ el84 right now, but I liked the Sovtek, too. (I’d like to try a Sovtek el84 M) I find the JJ to be darker/warmer and smoother than the sovtek, but I like them both and wish I could find a cross between the 2. To me the TAD was even darker than the JJ and I didn‘t like that. The ri Mullard seemed to be the smoothest of them all but I thought it was too bright and thin sounding, although to be fair, it was the first one I swapped and it’s been a while, so I may try it again.

Anyway, I absolutely love this amp and I'm greatful to Marshall for getting in the low watt game with a fantastic sounding and affordable amp! Now I'm going to go and play it for a while...

Steve


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Thanks Ben! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout.

I have my black one that I bought on impulse when I found out they were in stock and I have my red one on order that I have been waiting on.

What the heck, I may have to go with all four colors!


Hey Steve! Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have been working your C5 big time. Thank you for that great info. I too am wanting to get in there and start playing with the tubes to see where this thing can go.
For NOS we have an amazing source right here on the forum. Marty has a ton of knowledge and some sweet stock. Check him out on the tube topics.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Thanks Ben! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout.
> 
> I have my black one that I bought on impulse when I found out they were in stock and I have my red one on order that I have been waiting on.
> 
> What the heck, I may have to go with all four colors!



I heard the white ones are only available in the UK, if not, I would buy one of those in a heartbeat. I havent seen red in person but they are sharp, I could see myself with at least 3


----------



## esquire

Where can I pick up a red one?


----------



## benjammin420

I thought it might not be a bad idea if there was a Class 5 orientated social group too  http://www.marshallforum.com/groups/21-marshall-class-5.html


----------



## benjammin420

esquire said:


> Where can I pick up a red one?



Your best bet would probably be to ask your local Marshall dealer. Then again I was told that the white ones are only available in the UK, and Ive heard from some Americans who own green ones that they had to order them from Canadian stores. It'd be nice though if there were regional restrictions


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks DSL100Dude. Sometimes I think I just have too much time on my hands, but I enjoy it, I've learned alot and most of the tubes I already had on hand. 

Have you guys seen this tube upgrade Class 5 from The Tube Store? There's 3 packages to choose from. I'm thinking either the Premium or the Vintage package. I'm basically already using their Value package on my own but I prefer a Mullard ri in V2. The other 2 packages come with a Preferred Series power tube, and the Vintage package comes with Jan Phillips 12ax7WA preamp tubes. Anybody have experience with either of those? and what did you think? I like these prices alot better than the prices I've seen for NOS tubes.

I also love the looks of the white one, and wish I could buy one. I'd love to sit it next to my black one and run them both at the same time.


----------



## benjammin420

Those packages look pretty interesting, my stock tubes could definitely stand to be replaced


----------



## esquire

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks DSL100Dude. Sometimes I think I just have too much time on my hands, but I enjoy it, I've learned alot and most of the tubes I already had on hand.
> 
> Have you guys seen this tube upgrade Class 5 from The Tube Store? There's 3 packages to choose from. I'm thinking either the Premium or the Vintage package. I'm basically already using their Value package on my own but I prefer a Mullard ri in V2. The other 2 packages come with a Preferred Series power tube, and the Vintage package comes with Jan Phillips 12ax7WA preamp tubes. Anybody have experience with either of those? and what did you think? I like these prices alot better than the prices I've seen for NOS tubes.
> 
> I also love the looks of the white one, and wish I could buy one. I'd love to sit it next to my black one and run them both at the same time.


The vintage series single 7189 tube cost's 21 bucks and 2 12x7wa are 49.90 bucks.So why is the package deal for all 3 tubes 120.90 dollars?Someone's using that new type of math .


----------



## DirtySteve

esquire said:


> The vintage series single 7189 tube cost's 21 bucks and 2 12x7wa are 49.90 bucks.So why is the package deal for all 3 tubes 120.90 dollars?Someone's using that new type of math .



Did not notice that....


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That is 50 bucks each on those Phillips 12AX7's I think.


----------



## esquire

DSL100 Dude said:


> That is 50 bucks each on those Phillips 12AX7's I think.


Thought it was for the pair?
I want to try out the yellow label sylvania tubes but I can't seem to find any.


----------



## 13eastie

I just picked one of these up today and have to say I'm really disappointed. It was really quite upsetting to learn that the union jack on the front was only a sticker...

But seriously, this little thing was a big surprise - the tone is way better than anything on youtube would have you believe. Anyone who has strayed from the the path and allowed master volumes to hasten their journey to saturation should let this amp guide them back to the light - the sound you are really after comes from overdriving the EL34's and there is no other way to do it with this amp than cranking up the volume.

The C5 is also way smaller than you would expect and weighs next to nothing.

To boot, it costs only the same as a couple of FX pedals (although most folk will need an overdrive pedal with this fella).

A lot of bigger amps like my TSL 122 (which itself displaced a JCM 900 half-stack pretty quickly) will become redundant due to the Class 5.

The challenge now is to get the versatility of my TSL from the C5.

I tried the headphone output - my HP's are way too sensitive. Could anyone recommend a pair of suitable cans?

I'm no expert when it comes to electronic tomfoolery so I'd be really grateful for any advice on how to situate this in a home environment:

I saw Ben's positive comments about the Reyes Audio Output Tamer - has anyone else tried this?

I was thinking of getting the Haze 1x12"cab and fitting a 16 ohm Vintage 30 to it, which would also be compatible with the "headphone output trick" as far as I understand. Good idea?


----------



## benjammin420

13eastie said:


> I was thinking of getting the Haze 1x12"cab and fitting a 16 ohm Vintage 30 to it, which would also be compatible with the "headphone output trick" as far as I understand. Good idea?



I didnt get decent results with the headphone trick, very low volume (but its great for DI recording-especially bass) but I would recommend an ext cab if you're thinking about it. More tones out of this beautiful little amp, why not  I most play at home and make hobby recordings, I think I'm going to start collecting difference speakers and cabs now just for fun


----------



## Gtarzan81

I've got a very nice set of Koss headphones, and I've yet to find an amp with a headphone output that was good.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

13eastie said:


> I just picked one of these up today and have to say I'm really disappointed. It was really quite upsetting to learn that the union jack on the front was only a sticker...










13eastie said:


> But seriously, this little thing was a big surprise - the tone is way better than anything on youtube would have you believe. Anyone who has strayed from the the path and allowed master volumes to hasten their journey to saturation should let this amp guide them back to the light - the sound you are really after comes from overdriving the EL34's and there is no other way to do it with this amp than cranking up the volume.
> 
> The C5 is also way smaller than you would expect and weighs next to nothing.
> 
> To boot, it costs only the same as a couple of FX pedals (although most folk will need an overdrive pedal with this fella).
> 
> A lot of bigger amps like my TSL 122 (which itself displaced a JCM 900 half-stack pretty quickly) will become redundant due to the Class 5.
> 
> The challenge now is to get the versatility of my TSL from the C5.
> 
> I tried the headphone output - my HP's are way too sensitive. Could anyone recommend a pair of suitable cans?
> 
> I'm no expert when it comes to electronic tomfoolery so I'd be really grateful for any advice on how to situate this in a home environment:
> 
> I saw Ben's positive comments about the Reyes Audio Output Tamer - has anyone else tried this?
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Haze 1x12"cab and fitting a 16 ohm Vintage 30 to it, which would also be compatible with the "headphone output trick" as far as I understand. Good idea?



Welcome to the forum!

I agree all around. I really can see this thing taking over duties for all but one of my gigs. There is no better value out there right now. Pure Marshall awesomeness. I will admit I am not sure about the same versitility as a JVM. They do have a lot of nice features. The Class5 suits me fine as a crank it and use the guitar to get what I need deal.
I am sure that you could set something up with that V30. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Add purple to the batch:


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Add purple to the batch:



Dude! Purple Rain.......That looks awesome. I'm not really a purple kinda guy., but I'd own one of those. I like the Green, and White too.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

No kidding. I could see this become an obsession.


----------



## benjammin420

That purple one is cool, I wonder if its the same shade as the Hendirx amp they had out a while ago  (doesnt look like it though)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

How do you guys run your EQ?

I have really been working the speaker in so I have spent most of my time playing wide open dimed with the TS-9 in front. 

I have a bit of the "icepick" highs going on but I am hoping to get that speaker broken in quickly.
I was playing for a while at the mids still about maxed but the bass and treble rolled down below 6 o'clock. No TS-9 and volume about 6 o'clock. I was able to get a nice bluesy tone with my Les Paul.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> How do you guys run your EQ?
> 
> I have really been working the speaker in so I have spent most of my time playing wide open dimed with the TS-9 in front.
> 
> I have a bit of the "icepick" highs going on but I am hoping to get that speaker broken in quickly.
> I was playing for a while at the mids still about maxed but the bass and treble rolled down below 6 o'clock. No TS-9 and volume about 6 o'clock. I was able to get a nice bluesy tone with my Les Paul.



I've been running the eq dimed on all 3. I use the bridge tone way down(3-5) to compensate for the icepick highs.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Excellent idea. I will give that a try today.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Excellent idea. I will give that a try today.



You playing a Lester? If so, how are you running your guitar volumes and tones?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have been wide open playing my Rock and such. I have been really digging the tone of playing with both pickups on at the same time. 
I have also done the roll off the neck to get that classic rock "clean" tone.
I pretty much try to keep the tone at 8-10 for the neck and about the same for my blues type stuff. I used to experiment quite a bit with the guitar pots, I will have to do that again.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> I have been wide open playing my Rock and such. I have been really digging the tone of playing with both pickups on at the same time.
> I have also done the roll off the neck to get that classic rock "clean" tone.
> I pretty much try to keep the tone at 8-10 for the neck and about the same for my blues type stuff. I used to experiment quite a bit with the guitar pots, I will have to do that again.



Theres a really cool thread over on MLP, on using the Lesters controls. I cant paste the link now, as I'm at work  I will paste the info later on today.

Basically the thread says to eq your amp for the NECK pu, and turn the treble on the bridge down to a reasonable level. 
It also says to try the neck voulme on about 50% to get a clean tone, and the bridge on about 75-80% for a dirtier level.

I was skeptical till I tried it. I likes it!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Interesting. I may have to check that forum out.


----------



## benjammin420

I generally have the treb on 10, mid on 8 and bass on 2 or 3. I'l make little adjustments as needed, but that general setting works well for my LP, SG and Strat. The guitars controls are changing all the time, couldnt really comment on that


----------



## poeman33

I have the treble on about 3/4, the mid about 1/2, and the bass about 1/4. Mine is way too bassy for my tastes. It balances out better when you run it through a 4x12, but still needs some highs (in my amp anyway).


----------



## DirtySteve

Treble and mid dimed and bass is usually off. Sometimes I'll turn the bass up a little 2 or 3, but usually it's off and sometimes it still seems like too much, esp. on the neck pickup.


----------



## vulture

Hello all,
I just got my C5 a couple of weeks ago. I've had the Vox AC4TV combo for a few months & liked it. Then when the Marshall became available I jumped on it. If the Marshall had come out earlier I wouldn't of bought the Vox at all as this thing is just what I've been wanting for years. But now I'm glad to have both as together they make a very nice low volume rig.
The C5 is mucho' bassier than the AC4 but together they make a nice chimey/chunky rhythm & a lead tone that really cuts through.


----------



## benjammin420

vulture said:


> Hello all,
> I just got my C5 a couple of weeks ago. I've had the Vox AC4TV combo for a few months & liked it. Then when the Marshall became available I jumped on it. If the Marshall had come out earlier I wouldn't of bought the Vox at all as this thing is just what I've been wanting for years. But now I'm glad to have both as together they make a very nice low volume rig.
> The C5 is mucho' bassier than the AC4 but together they make a nice chimey/chunky rhythm & a lead tone that really cuts through.



Thats a nice collection you have there. I'm curious about those vox amps, Ive never played one, but Ive played some other Vox's recently and I really like them. I want to starting collecting them all, Vox AC4, a Tiny Terror, a Mesa Boogie Transatlantic, Laney Cub, etc. I already have a silverface Champ in addition to my C5


----------



## vulture

benjammin420 said:


> Thats a nice collection you have there. I'm curious about those vox amps, Ive never played one, but Ive played some other Vox's recently and I really like them. I want to starting collecting them all, Vox AC4, a Tiny Terror, a Mesa Boogie Transatlantic, Laney Cub, etc. I already have a silverface Champ in addition to my C5



Thanks. The 10" speaker in the Vox was sounding a little boxy to me & I was looking around for the 12" extension Vox cab & found the Epi VJ cab used for a good price so I got that & really liked it. Much improvement in the bottom end, (open back.) That was before I got the C5. The Marshall has lots more bottom than the Vox, so I've stopped using the Epi speaker & the Vox 10" brings out at very nice chime on the high strings with the C5 holding the bottom.

It's the old 1-2 punch. 

With your Silver Champ & the Marshall C5 you have two of the great small tube amps. But it's fun to have a variety pack & spend a lazy day comparing tones with a a variety of beers & such.


----------



## benjammin420

vulture said:


> With your Silver Champ & the Marshall C5 you have two of the great small tube amps. But it's fun to have a variety pack & spend a lazy day comparing tones with a a variety of beers & such.



For sure, after years of playing and going thru various guitars, I finally have a stable I'm pretty happy and content with (strat, LP, SG, Flying V, a 335 style, 2 acoustics) now I want to get more amps to make the most out of those guitars. I had a Tiny Terror on loan for a while before I got the C5, loved the tone and how usable it was in my apartment, but decided on the Marshall because I really wanted that sound.

I like the sound of the Class 5s internal speaker, but running it through an extension cab really lets the amp shine. Right now I have a 1936 cab, I'm not thrilled with the stock speakers, but it does sound cool for now. they should make a C5 head, that would be fantastic. I run my Champ thru a 4x10 cab (it used to be a Hot Rod Deville, but I took out the guts and just use it as a cab )


----------



## Gtarzan81

*How to Use the Controls on a Les Paul*
Because a couple of people asked about it, here is the stuff I wrote in another thread about using the controls on a Les Paul. The OP asked how to use the controls to get sounds like Page and other classic players. My reply includes some alternative suggestions on how you might EQ your amp to get a different range of noises, and get a little bit more out of the neck and middle positions.

Hope it's of some use. Here it is:


First, your volume controls do not just control your loudness, but also your level of distortion (‘gain’ or ‘overdrive’). If your guitar has modern wiring, lowering the volume will also reduce the available treble, as if you’d turned the tone down too. If you have 1950s wiring this effect is far less prominent.

Secondly, your tone control not only cuts your treble, it also reduces the amount of ‘space’ your guitar seems to take up in the mix. Turning your tone down can effectively pull you ‘back’ into the mix.

Enough basics. Here’s some pointers.

*EQ Your Amp for the Neck*
Most of the time you’ve probably set up your amp for a good tone from the bridge. Try this instead and see what happens.

1. Turn all your volumes and tones up to 10.
2. Select the neck pick up.
3. Adjust your amp so you get a good soloing tone for that pickup.
4. Switch to bridge. This will be too bright. Ice-pick through ear territory.
5. Tame bridge with tone control, until you’ve got a good soloing tone.

You now have your ‘boost’ sounds. Now turn the bridge vol down (about 75-80%), until you’ve got a good crunching rhythm sound. If you have modern wiring you may need to turn up the tone a little at this stage. You could now play the rhythm on the bridge, and switch to the neck for the solo.

*Solo on Bridge, cleans on Neck*
Turn up your bridge tone and vol. That’s your solo sound (ice pick and all). Turn your neck vol down to about 50%. If your amp is any good, that should be nearly clean. If you’ve got 1950s wiring, it won’t be muddy either. You may now play the intro to Since I’ve Been Lovin’ You on the neck pick up. Switch to bridge for the signature lick. Back to neck, or turn down bridge to 50-60%. For a more sensible bridge pick up sound, just turn the tone down a fraction to clip some of the hairs off it.

If your amp is good, it should be sensitive enough to clean up when you turn down, and also to clean up if you back off with your right hand an pick gently. Use both these effects to control your tone.

*Middle positions*

Leave your bridge in its rhythm setting, then switch to middle. Now turn down the neck to nearly nothing, then slowly turn it back up (to about 50%). Somewhere across this range you’ll hear three fairly distinct tones. It’ll start out sounding like the bridge on its own. Next, it will fill out (i.e. get some extra bass), and it might do this quite suddenly. This is a really useful sound for soloing, because it basically sounds like the bridge pickup, but it’s fuller and meatier without being in any way muddy. As you keep turning up the neck vol it will start to sound more like both pick ups. This can be sort of nasal, but quite good.

Once you get both pick ups to the same vol (~ 75%) you’ve got the classic middle sound. Many people find this a bit muddy, but if you EQd the amp for your neck pick up, you should be OK.

*And:*

Before I forget again, there's one thing about the middle setting that I forgot to mention. It’s a lot easier to use than it sounds to describe it!

If you set your neck so it’s basically clean (~ 50%), and then set the bridge to about 75%, that will give you the sounds-like-the-bridge-pickup-but-fuller tone. As I said before, that’s a good rhythm or lead sound.

From that basic position, if you want to get a boost, all you have to do is adjust ONE volume control up to 100%. Either will work. If the bridge, you get the biting sound, if the neck you get the fuller sound. When you’ve finished, simply turn that volume back to where it was.

Simple.

In other words, once you’ve worked out your pre-sets, using the Les Paul this way is as simple as playing a Telecaster.

*The above courtesy of Splattle101 on MLP forum*


----------



## DSL100 Dude

vulture said:


> Hello all,
> I just got my C5 a couple of weeks ago. I've had the Vox AC4TV combo for a few months & liked it. Then when the Marshall became available I jumped on it. If the Marshall had come out earlier I wouldn't of bought the Vox at all as this thing is just what I've been wanting for years. But now I'm glad to have both as together they make a very nice low volume rig.
> The C5 is mucho' bassier than the AC4 but together they make a nice chimey/chunky rhythm & a lead tone that really cuts through.



What a beautiful collection! I have been going back and forth on getting the Vox too. Talking about playing them together is not helping.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

benjammin420 said:


> Thats a nice collection you have there. I'm curious about those vox amps, Ive never played one, but Ive played some other Vox's recently and I really like them. I want to starting collecting them all, Vox AC4, a Tiny Terror, a Mesa Boogie Transatlantic, Laney Cub, etc. I already have a silverface Champ in addition to my C5



I have played on the Mesa/Boogie Transatlantic and I will have to admit it is quite a nice little amp. The price tag is the killer. But I reckon that is the price you pay for glowing blue internals. 

There really are so many cool choices.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> I have played on the Mesa/Boogie Transatlantic and I will have to admit it is quite a nice little amp. The price tag is the killer. But I reckon that is the price you pay for glowing blue internals.
> 
> There really are so many cool choices.



I haven't played one yet, but I want to. I like Mesas on a casual basis, but they are generally money than I want to spend for something that I'm pretty sure won't end up being a "first call" peice of gear. The TA would be a perfect addition to my budding collection


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gtarzan81 said:


> *How to Use the Controls on a Les Paul*
> Because a couple of people asked about it, here is the stuff I wrote in another thread about using the controls on a Les Paul. The OP asked how to use the controls to get sounds like Page and other classic players. My reply includes some alternative suggestions on how you might EQ your amp to get a different range of noises, and get a little bit more out of the neck and middle positions.
> 
> Hope it's of some use. Here it is:
> 
> 
> First, your volume controls do not just control your loudness, but also your level of distortion (‘gain’ or ‘overdrive’). If your guitar has modern wiring, lowering the volume will also reduce the available treble, as if you’d turned the tone down too. If you have 1950s wiring this effect is far less prominent.
> 
> Secondly, your tone control not only cuts your treble, it also reduces the amount of ‘space’ your guitar seems to take up in the mix. Turning your tone down can effectively pull you ‘back’ into the mix.
> 
> Enough basics. Here’s some pointers.
> 
> *EQ Your Amp for the Neck*
> Most of the time you’ve probably set up your amp for a good tone from the bridge. Try this instead and see what happens.
> 
> 1. Turn all your volumes and tones up to 10.
> 2. Select the neck pick up.
> 3. Adjust your amp so you get a good soloing tone for that pickup.
> 4. Switch to bridge. This will be too bright. Ice-pick through ear territory.
> 5. Tame bridge with tone control, until you’ve got a good soloing tone.
> 
> You now have your ‘boost’ sounds. Now turn the bridge vol down (about 75-80%), until you’ve got a good crunching rhythm sound. If you have modern wiring you may need to turn up the tone a little at this stage. You could now play the rhythm on the bridge, and switch to the neck for the solo.
> 
> *Solo on Bridge, cleans on Neck*
> Turn up your bridge tone and vol. That’s your solo sound (ice pick and all). Turn your neck vol down to about 50%. If your amp is any good, that should be nearly clean. If you’ve got 1950s wiring, it won’t be muddy either. You may now play the intro to Since I’ve Been Lovin’ You on the neck pick up. Switch to bridge for the signature lick. Back to neck, or turn down bridge to 50-60%. For a more sensible bridge pick up sound, just turn the tone down a fraction to clip some of the hairs off it.
> 
> If your amp is good, it should be sensitive enough to clean up when you turn down, and also to clean up if you back off with your right hand an pick gently. Use both these effects to control your tone.
> 
> *Middle positions*
> 
> Leave your bridge in its rhythm setting, then switch to middle. Now turn down the neck to nearly nothing, then slowly turn it back up (to about 50%). Somewhere across this range you’ll hear three fairly distinct tones. It’ll start out sounding like the bridge on its own. Next, it will fill out (i.e. get some extra bass), and it might do this quite suddenly. This is a really useful sound for soloing, because it basically sounds like the bridge pickup, but it’s fuller and meatier without being in any way muddy. As you keep turning up the neck vol it will start to sound more like both pick ups. This can be sort of nasal, but quite good.
> 
> Once you get both pick ups to the same vol (~ 75%) you’ve got the classic middle sound. Many people find this a bit muddy, but if you EQd the amp for your neck pick up, you should be OK.
> 
> *And:*
> 
> Before I forget again, there's one thing about the middle setting that I forgot to mention. It’s a lot easier to use than it sounds to describe it!
> 
> If you set your neck so it’s basically clean (~ 50%), and then set the bridge to about 75%, that will give you the sounds-like-the-bridge-pickup-but-fuller tone. As I said before, that’s a good rhythm or lead sound.
> 
> From that basic position, if you want to get a boost, all you have to do is adjust ONE volume control up to 100%. Either will work. If the bridge, you get the biting sound, if the neck you get the fuller sound. When you’ve finished, simply turn that volume back to where it was.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> In other words, once you’ve worked out your pre-sets, using the Les Paul this way is as simple as playing a Telecaster.
> 
> *The above courtesy of Splattle101 on MLP forum*



Thanks for posting this up. This will be very helpful for all of us Les Paul players.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I was impressed at how warm it was. Right now the Transatlantic and the Mark V are my favorites in the Mesa/Boogie line.

The Class 5 has more bawlz compared to the TA in the lower wattage setting but when you bump it up to 15 or 25 watts and you have some punch.


----------



## rocker67

Hello in the class five community! I have owned my Class 5 for like five weeks now and I think it a AWESOME little amp. I was thinking though for the last few days that maybe the speaker was may be acting up. I have played the the hell out of the amp and it seemed to always sound grainy like to me, but, after looking at this thread and saw about tube changes then it made me start wondering if its the tubes I installed may be the factor. I am using all mullards, 12ax7's and el84. Or it takes the speaker a good while to breakin. I will more than likely try new tubes to see if the gritty sound changes to something al little better.


----------



## benjammin420

rocker67 said:


> Hello in the class five community! I have owned my Class 5 for like five weeks now and I think it a AWESOME little amp. I was thinking though for the last few days that maybe the speaker was may be acting up. I have played the the hell out of the amp and it seemed to always sound grainy like to me, but, after looking at this thread and saw about tube changes then it made me start wondering if its the tubes I installed may be the factor. I am using all mullards, 12ax7's and el84. Or it takes the speaker a good while to breakin. I will more than likely try new tubes to see if the gritty sound changes to something al little better.



Speaker break-in time and tube quality are both possible and likley factors. I really like the tone of the stock speaker in mine, I need to hook a way to use it with my attenuator.


----------



## 13eastie

benjammin420 said:


> I really like the tone of the stock speaker in mine, I need to hook a way to use it with my attenuator.



I've aso been ruminating on this for a few days.

I had a look inside and there seems to be a very simple solution, requiring only a small amount of cannibalism, but I'd be very grateful if someone with some experience of this could give me some feedback.


The internal speaker is hard-wired to the amp's circuitry
Inserting a jack into the 16 ohm speaker out kills the internal speaker
The same is true for the "Headphones" output
The internal Celestion G10F-15 has two additional solder points for spade connectors.

*The plan would be simply to mount an additional "Speaker In" socket on the rear panel of the cab and wire it to the additional solder points on the speaker. That's it!*

This would enable you to:


Connect the speaker to the amp using a jumper cable without having to remove the original hard-wired connection (pointless _per se_, but read on).
Use the jumper cable to connect the speaker through the Headphone to allow this trick to work with the internal speaker rather than an external one
Connect your chosen power attenuator between the "Ext Speaker" and the new "Speaker In" input. In fact, it might actually be feasible (probably using a replacement rear-panel) to integrate an attenuator into the cabinet...
Connect (with caution) a different low-power amp to the internal speaker e.g. I'd quite like to try a Tiny Terror and it would be cool to do so without needing a new cab for its exclusive use (the Celestion is rated 15W - I've got no idea how it would handle such treatment).
Use the amp in the manner originaly intended simply by removing the jumper cable.

This sounds almost too simple - certainly less invasive (and more cosmetically sound) than trying to create a master volume solution, with less tonal compromise and no significant financial outlay if you go with the US$55 Reyes Audio Output Tamer, the praises of which benjammin420 has already been singing here.

Can anyone identify any drawbacks with such an approach?

EDIT: The price of the Reyes Audio Output Tamer is now US$70


----------



## Micky

Sounds like an awesome idea. Should work fine.
As long as you realize you need to plug something into the back of the amp in the normal outputs to interrupt the circuit you will be fine.

Personally I am not a big fan of the stock speaker. If you like it that is fine though.
This amp sounds awesome thru a 4X12...


----------



## 13eastie

Micky said:


> This amp sounds awesome thru a 4X12...



I'm certain you are correct, but I'm probably like many Class 5 owners who've purchased it for its cute compactness! The challenge for me is to get as much as possible out of this little combo without increasing its footprint one jot.

The speaker is the final link in the audio chain. Marshall went with a 10". So many people have now said how good this amp sounds through an external cabinet that I'm suspecting the speaker choice was based principally on cost. Having had a look inside I don't think it would be possible to replace the speaker in the combo, but I'm happy to be persuaded otherwise - please post pics of your butchered 5's!

To have an attenuator-compatible unit with a Vintage 30 (replace with your choice of speaker) on board would be the goal for me with this, but I don't think the 10" sounds bad at all.


----------



## benjammin420

13eastie said:


> Marshall went with a 10". So many people have now said how good this amp sounds through an external cabinet that I'm suspecting the speaker choice was based principally on cost.



I disagree. Every amp is going to sound great thru a 4x12 cab, period. Sure many dont like the sound of the stock set up, and sure many people like to use ext cabs, but IMO it does sound great as is. You can't make one unit that will satisfy everyones ideal design. If you went with a bigger speaker, you would need a bigger cab, the C5 was designed to be a 10" combo, I dont think cost had anything to do with that. The C5 is bigger than the Tiny Terror combo (w/ 12" speaker) and the Valve Jr (not sure what speaker that one has) but the C5 sounds better than both, I would suspect most other amps in this style are designed cheaped. Besides the rattle problem, and being manufactured in Asia, these ams are very solid for the money


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The Class 5 is UK built.

I know, crazy, but true.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Excellent stuff fellas.

I will have to go with a big ole +1 on the speaker break in. That is just one of those things we all live with. I have already ordered a Greenback 10" "just in case". I LOVE the Class 5 through my 1960A but that was to be expected. That was part of the design of the amp. Marshall was hoping that we would buy 4x12 cabs for that bad boy. I of course will be using mine most of the time as the combo that it is so I too will be looking at how to get the most "out of the box".

Great idea 13eastie. I would think that so long as you follow everything so that your load is correct you should be good.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> The Class 5 is UK built.
> 
> I know, crazy, but true.



I stand corrected then, I took the "made in england" sticker with a grain of salt (though I guess i've just been reading bad info online)

I still don't think the design is all that cheap, compared to other amps of the same size/style. A 10" speaker is a decent match for a 5W amp (my 6 watt Champ has a 8" speaker is it sounds fantastic, and even better through my 4x10" cab)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

LOL! I reckon that I am trusting that the pictures of assembly that I have seen are actually in England.  I am sure the argument can be made that the components are all made in Asia.


----------



## rocker67

I know eventually I will be running mine through a 4x12 cab. Just gotta save up for it! Oh, And the mullard 12ax7 were the culprits of that "grainy" tone I was getting. Switched them for a sovtek 12ax7 and on one of the ecc83 that came with the amp.  Sounds a hell of alot better!


----------



## poeman33

rocker67 said:


> I know eventually I will be running mine through a 4x12 cab. Just gotta save up for it! Oh, And the mullard 12ax7 were the culprits of that "grainy" tone I was getting. Switched them for a sovtek 12ax7 and on one of the ecc83 that came with the amp.  Sounds a hell of alot better!



When you say "better", how did it change the sound?


----------



## 13eastie

*Routing Headphone Output to Internal Speaker*

I carried out my modification this afternoon, as described above.

I'll post an evaluation later on.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That is outstanding!

Let us know how it works. I am guessing like a charm.


----------



## benjammin420

Sounds like a cool idea. I've been thinking of doing something similar, where by I can run the attenuator through the internal speaker.

Does it seem possible to mod the amp so you could run an external cabinet AND the internal speaker? I don't know much about electronics, but if that were possible, that would be great, the C5 thru a 1x10 and a 1x12 simultaneously


----------



## 13eastie

benjammin420 said:


> Does it seem possible to mod the amp so you could run an external cabinet AND the internal speaker?



I'm no expert but, my answer would be 'not simply'. The internal circuitry is designed to kill the 10" when a jack is inserted into the Ext Out.

You could circumvent this at the speaker connectors, but you would still be messing with the impedance.

If you were to connect two speakers simultaneously, they would need to match the 16 ohms the output is expecting e.g. two 32 ohm speakers in parallel or two 8 ohm speakers in series.

The internal speaker is already 16 ohm, so you'd need to replace it and once done, you'd need to make your twin speaker solution permanent.

EDIT: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91iEAsqPlHY"]Class 5 'Stack'[/ame]This chap has come up with a nice looking 'stack' by sticking a Vintage 30 in a Haze cab.


----------



## benjammin420

13eastie said:


> I'm no expert but, my answer would be 'not simply'. The internal circuitry is designed to kill the 10" when a jack is inserted into the Ext Out.
> 
> You could circumvent this at the speaker connectors, but you would then be messing with the impedance.
> 
> If you were to connect two speakers simultaneously, they would need to match the 16 ohms the output is expecting e.g. two 32 ohm speakers in parallel or two 8 ohm speakers in series.
> 
> The internal speaker is already 16 ohm, so you'd need to replace it and once done, you'd need to make your twin speaker solution permanent.



yes, that all makes sense  thanks

The world will be a simpler place once the start making the Class 5 as heads


----------



## Gtarzan81

13eastie said:


> Class 5 'Stack' This chap has come up with a nice looking 'stack' by sticking a Vintage 30 in a Haze cab.



Thanks for posting this. It's one of the clips where it sounds like it should. It really does nail a good Led Zep or AC/DC tone when played with buckers. Thanks!


----------



## benjammin420

yeah, that video sounds great 

I just realized I actually have the adaptor I was thinking of for attaching a 1/4" plug to the internal speaker that I can run into the attenuator, I can't wait to get home to try that (I'm at work now )


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Thanks for posting that. Sounds pretty decent for a you tube video.
I am going to try to get something done up this week. I am still working on smoothing out the highs.


----------



## DirtySteve

13eastie said:


> I've aso been ruminating on this for a few days.
> 
> I had a look inside and there seems to be a very simple solution, requiring only a small amount of cannibalism, but I'd be very grateful if someone with some experience of this could give me some feedback.
> 
> 
> The internal speaker is hard-wired to the amp's circuitry
> Inserting a jack into the 16 ohm speaker out kills the internal speaker
> The same is true for the "Headphones" output
> The internal Celestion G10F-15 has two additional solder points for spade connectors.
> 
> *The plan would be simply to mount an additional "Speaker In" socket on the rear panel of the cab and wire it to the additional solder points on the speaker. That's it!*
> 
> This would enable you to:
> 
> 
> Connect the speaker to the amp using a jumper cable without having to remove the original hard-wired connection (pointless _per se_, but read on).
> Use the jumper cable to connect the speaker through the Headphone to allow this trick to work with the internal speaker rather than an external one
> Connect your chosen power attenuator between the "Ext Speaker" and the new "Speaker In" input. In fact, it might actually be feasible (probably using a replacement rear-panel) to integrate an attenuator into the cabinet...
> Connect (with caution) a different low-power amp to the internal speaker e.g. I'd quite like to try a Tiny Terror and it would be cool to do so without needing a new cab for its exclusive use (the Celestion is rated 15W - I've got no idea how it would handle such treatment).
> Use the amp in the manner originaly intended simply by removing the jumper cable.
> 
> This sounds almost too simple - certainly less invasive (and more cosmetically sound) than trying to create a master volume solution, with less tonal compromise and no significant financial outlay if you go with the US$55 Reyes Audio Output Tamer, the praises of which benjammin420 has already been singing here.
> 
> Can anyone identify any drawbacks with such an approach?



This is basically how I use mine,.. only I didn't see the need to wire a new jack. I just removed the wires from the speaker and installed a spreaker wire I robbed from my old avt 50 and hooked it up to the speaker. (The wire has a male plug on one end and spade clips on the other) I just unhooked the internal wire from the speaker and taped it to the bottom of the chassis and hooked the spade clips on my new cable to the speaker and just plug it into the ext. jack to play the amp normal, or I plug into the headphone jack (half way) and flip the switch to headphone to play attenuated. 

Here are a couple of pics.... I wish I'd taken better pics with metal grill removed. I wasn't thinking, but the other end of that cable is attached to the speaker.









My only gripe is the headphone trick is not loud enough, and the full on is a bit too loud. I wish there was a half power option. I'll probably look for an attenuater. The one mentioned in this thread sounds like a pretty good option.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Ya the headphone volume thing has no volume whatsoever. I can barely hear the amp over the sound of the strings. 

Sounds like so many bad youtube videos recorded in a bedroom......ching cha chig ching


----------



## 13eastie

DirtySteve said:


> This is basically how I use mine,.. only I didn't see the need to wire a new jack.



There were a few reasons to create a new input socket:


My rear panel has no grill (it the one-piece kind with two windows) and I didn't want to have a permanently attached jumper cable flapping around at the back.
I wanted to leve the existing wires in place to make it easier to revert to the original state.
I wanted to use a stereo to mono cable for the headphone output, but I wasn't completey sure about using this for the 16 ohm output
I'm thinking of fitting an attenuator integrally and it just seems easier to be able to unplug it at the rear panel rather than fiddling around inside the cab.

Six and two threes...

*Anyway, I said I'd post an evaluation:*

Frankly I'm not hugely impressed with the sound using the headphone trick. It gets the job done re. volume reduction, but it sounds very murky and it asks a huge task of the EQ to get it sounding at all acceptable. I don't know if this is because this output is already EQ'd differently for headphones (obviously, an attenuator on the other output would resolve this) or if its just because the speaker is not being driven hard enough.



Gtarzan81 said:


> Ya the headphone volume thing has no volume whatsoever. I can barely hear the amp over the sound of the strings.
> 
> Sounds like so many bad youtube videos recorded in a bedroom......ching cha chig ching



My experience differs. The headphone trick delivers a substantial reduction in loudness (and audio pleasure), but cranked up this is still pretty loud, nonetheless - controllable feedback, whole room shuddering, too loud to use in a flat etc.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I was wondering if that was the case for the headphone thing. I reckon it is a great idea if you have parents that don't appreciate music or if you live in a place where you have some one who would complain if you even played an acoustic.

I will count myself as lucky. I can run the thing wide open pretty much anytime I play so really the main thing I may do is get one of those attenuators that Ben loves and run that with the internal speaker like we have been discussing. The one gig I do would actually benefit from that setup.


----------



## poeman33

When I do the headphone trick and put it into my 4x12 it sounds pretty good. Not real loud, but certainly loud enough so that I'm not hearing the strings. It's loud enough to record, and I have done so. You'd never know it was bedroom volume.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ok fellas, I have been bouncing the idea back and forth about using a low watt stereo combo.

I have a red Class 5 that is on order so I could use that with my black one but I am now also wondering about the Vox AC4combo.

Thoughts?


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Ok fellas, I have been bouncing the idea back and forth about using a low watt stereo combo.
> 
> I have a red Class 5 that is on order so I could use that with my black one but I am now also wondering about the Vox AC4combo.
> 
> Thoughts?



I run my Class 5 and Champ together all the time, it sounds great to me, but the C5 would sound better with something else british, like an Orange or Vox (or another Marshall of course )


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Ok fellas, I have been bouncing the idea back and forth about using a low watt stereo combo.
> 
> I have a red Class 5 that is on order so I could use that with my black one but I am now also wondering about the Vox AC4combo.
> 
> Thoughts?



I did play both at GC before I bought my Class 5. You know which one I went with. Let your ears be your guide. 

I'd say grab something Fender-esque for great cleans, which the Class 5 doesnt have.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Maybe it is just a little case of GAS. Who is it that has a Vox? 


Dual Class 5's are bound to sound awesome though.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Dual Class 5's are bound to sound awesome though.



In stead of having a dual channel amp, you can have dual amps. 
I've yet to see any 1 amp that can do it all. There's always tradeoffs in a circut, for whichever way you tune it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Very true. I love my DSL for what it does, I miss my 2204 for what it did, I still like my Mesa/Boogie .50 Cal. + for what it can do, and this little Class 5 just tickles the crap out of me.

I know for much better guitarist then myself the C5 could be very versitile. For me it is great classic Marshall crunch at a volume that doesn't get most folks ticked at me.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Very true. I love my DSL for what it does, I miss my 2204 for what it did, I still like my Mesa/Boogie .50 Cal. + for what it can do, and this little Class 5 just tickles the crap out of me.
> 
> I know for much better guitarist then myself the C5 could be very versitile. For me it is great classic Marshall crunch at a volume that doesn't get most folks ticked at me.



You used that word "tickled" 2x in 1 post. The fruit police will be along shortly to issue you a warning


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I must be getting tired. UUgggghhhhhh!!!


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> I must be getting tired. UUgggghhhhhh!!!



On the bright side, I did discover the social group for Class 5 owners and joined it just now.


----------



## benjammin420

Dual C5s would be cool, but on one I'd use different speakers/cabs and tubes for each. just to vary the sound a bit


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Great idea. Maybe I will load that Greenback in to one of them. That should make a difference.


----------



## colchar

benjammin420 said:


> but the C5 would sound better with something else british, like an Orange or Vox (or another Marshall of course )



VOX has been American for some time now. Or were you talking about the sound?


----------



## benjammin420

colchar said:


> VOX has been American for some time now. Or were you talking about the sound?



yes, I meant sound


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Great idea. Maybe I will load that Greenback in to one of them. That should make a difference.



Let us know how that works. I have a Fender 4x10 cab that is currently only running 2 speakers. I may start trying out a bunch of different speakers and placing them where the sound best.

I borrowed a wire from the Fender cab (1/4" plug on one end, 2 clips on the other for attaching to speakers) its a bit short, the perfect distance to plug into the ext speaker jack, or to run into the attenuator (for that I wish it was a longer cable so I could place the attenuator on top of the amp instead of just behind it) I really like the sound though, I do like the stock speaker, it doesnt have the same sound in the amp as it would in a bigger, external cab, but for home and recording purposes it is great. I may return this 1936 cab when the rent period is up, I'll probably end up with something else one day, but more likely a cheap empty cab I can fill with whatever speakers I want


----------



## RHP

I'm loving this thing so far. I hear tones I ain't never heard before.
I was thinking about getting a 1936 cabinet to beef it up a bit, do I need to re-wire the speakers in series to get the 16 ohms ?


----------



## benjammin420

RHP said:


> I'm loving this thing so far. I hear tones I ain't never heard before.
> I was thinking about getting a 1936 cabinet to beef it up a bit, do I need to re-wire the speakers in series to get the 16 ohms ?



the cab is already 16 ohms (at least mine is)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

benjammin420 said:


> Let us know how that works. I have a Fender 4x10 cab that is currently only running 2 speakers. I may start trying out a bunch of different speakers and placing them where the sound best.
> 
> I borrowed a wire from the Fender cab (1/4" plug on one end, 2 clips on the other for attaching to speakers) its a bit short, the perfect distance to plug into the ext speaker jack, or to run into the attenuator (for that I wish it was a longer cable so I could place the attenuator on top of the amp instead of just behind it) I really like the sound though, I do like the stock speaker, it doesnt have the same sound in the amp as it would in a bigger, external cab, but for home and recording purposes it is great. I may return this 1936 cab when the rent period is up, I'll probably end up with something else one day, but more likely a cheap empty cab I can fill with whatever speakers I want



Oh you know that I will be all up in here posting and (hopefully) praising the Greenback as soon as I get it in there.
Too bad that you are thinking of letting the 1936 go. They are such awesome cabs.



RHP said:


> I'm loving this thing so far. I hear tones I ain't never heard before.
> I was thinking about getting a 1936 cabinet to beef it up a bit, do I need to re-wire the speakers in series to get the 16 ohms ?



Welcome to the larger (smaller) world brother! These little guys are beautiful. I have heard my playing better and able to improve quicker with the C5. Much like my so loved 87's and 59's, they are NOT forgiving.
As for the cab being 16 ohms...



benjammin420 said:


> the cab is already 16 ohms (at least mine is)



Ben has already rocked it out!


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Too bad that you are thinking of letting the 1936 go. They are such awesome cabs.



Its more that I'm not liking the G12T75 speakers, I could save some money and trouble by getting an empty cab and putting in whatever speakers I do want (plus I could get a cab covered in the same green tolex as my C5 )


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, that would be way cool. 

Aww, man. Now you have me thinking of a custom cab made the same width as the Class 5 loaded vertically.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yeah, that would be way cool.
> 
> Aww, man. Now you have me thinking of a custom cab made the same width as the Class 5 loaded vertically.



thats what I want too, itd go great with the red


----------



## Gtarzan81

benjammin420 said:


> Its more that I'm not liking the G12T75 speakers, I could save some money and trouble by getting an empty cab and putting in whatever speakers I do want (plus I could get a cab covered in the same green tolex as my C5 )



Marty was loving his Eminence speakers. He said the Tonespotter and Blackpowder make for a killer combo. I'm going to make that one of my next upgrades, as I got a 2x12 cab recently.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*RED!!!*

I could see that.


----------



## Gtarzan81

OK guys, this amp officially sounds awesome through a 2x12!

The cab I got recently has a 1x12 16ohm and 2x12 8 ohm setting. I was scared to put it through both 12's on the 8 ohm setting. Well, today I did, and it sounded great. I ran it on about 5 or so, and everything was fine. I played for a couple of hours after work, and loved it.


----------



## benjammin420

Gtarzan81 said:


> OK guys, this amp officially sounds awesome through a 2x12!
> 
> The cab I got recently has a 1x12 16ohm and 2x12 8 ohm setting. I was scared to put it through both 12's on the 8 ohm setting. Well, today I did, and it sounded great. I ran it on about 5 or so, and everything was fine. I played for a couple of hours after work, and loved it.



on the Vintage Modern forum, the guy who designed the C5 (I forget his name, he posts alot in the Class 5 section there) he has suggested more than once that "there should be no problems" running the C5 through an 8 ohm speaker/cab. I've done it a few times with my 4x10 cab with no side effects, but to be safe I usually run it at 16 (though Ive probably plugged into the 8 ohm mono jack a few times too)

Glad you like it


----------



## Gtarzan81

Ya, Steve D did say there shouldnt be any issues. I didnt run it dimed either. Kept it at about 4-5 on the volume.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am lucky enough to only own 16 ohm cabinets so there is no worries but running 8 ohms I wouldn't think would be to hard on it. Not sure I would want to dance with 4 though.

I think with y'alls help, I have convinced myself to get a 2x10 or 2x12 cabinet done up in RED to go with my next Class 5!


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> I think with y'alls help, I have convinced myself to get a 2x10 or 2x12 cabinet done up in RED to go with my next Class 5!



I would go with a 4x10 over a 2x10, personally (2x12s are nice too)


----------



## Roadburn

Gtarzan81 said:


> Ya, Steve D did say there shouldnt be any issues. I didnt run it dimed either. Kept it at about 4-5 on the volume.




Steve D... Dirty Steve....hmmmm...


----------



## Gtarzan81

I'm considering getting a 2xEL84 version of the 1987x custom made by Randy Fay of Phaez amp fame. That guy is nearly worshipped at the MLP forum. 

It would be hard to keep that and the Class 5 at the same time. Decisions decisions...........


----------



## benjammin420

Gtarzan81 said:


> I'm considering getting a 2xEL84 version of the 1987x custom made by Randy Fay of Phaez amp fame. That guy is nearly worshipped at the MLP forum.
> 
> It would be hard to keep that and the Class 5 at the same time. Decisions decisions...........



I've been thinking the same thing too. I went with a C5 over the Phaez because I could play it before hand, and finance it through the store. When I have the chunk of cash together, I want to get an 18 watt Phaez. Whether or not I kept the C5 remains to be seen


----------



## Gtarzan81

His prices are really good actually. I was suprised at the prices, considering how good they are supposed to sound, and the fact they are handmade. Did you get a price quote on yours?


----------



## Michael1987xl

Gtarzan81 said:


> I'm considering getting a 2xEL84 version of the 1987x custom made by Randy Fay of Phaez amp fame. That guy is nearly worshipped at the MLP forum.
> 
> It would be hard to keep that and the Class 5 at the same time. Decisions decisions...........



The only thing hard about that is deciding which room to keep which amp in and, then, which one you feel like plugging into at the moment. 

Trust me on this. All of life's problems should be just that vexing.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Michael1987xl said:


> The only thing hard about that is deciding which room to keep which amp in and, then, which one you feel like plugging into at the moment.
> 
> Trust me on this. All of life's problems should be just that vexing.




Well, I'm saving for a motorcycle, so if I bought the Phaez and kept the Class 5 also, I'd be a month or 2 more so away from my bike.


----------



## benjammin420

Gtarzan81 said:


> His prices are really good actually. I was suprised at the prices, considering how good they are supposed to sound, and the fact they are handmade. Did you get a price quote on yours?



His prices are very good, I'm just terrible at saving up money. I'm thinking about making it a xmas present for myself, I think I could put down a deposit when I order, and pay the rest when he goes to actual make the amp. He gave me a rough quote but we didn't really nail a final design. I pretty much just want a 1974x head.


----------



## Gtarzan81

benjammin420 said:


> His prices are very good, I'm just terrible at saving up money. I'm thinking about making it a xmas present for myself, I think I could put down a deposit when I order, and pay the rest when he goes to actual make the amp. He gave me a rough quote but we didn't really nail a final design. I pretty much just want a 1974x head.



I told him I was after the Jimmy Page "The song remains the same" live album tone, and proposed a 1987x head in 2 EL84. He said he hadnt tried that yet, but thought it would sound awesome, and would be a bit more gainey than the el34 version. 

That's where things stand as of right now .


----------



## benjammin420

That sounds cool, I didnt know he made amps that power full. A 50w amp with a 1/2 power switch would be cool too


----------



## Gtarzan81

benjammin420 said:


> That sounds cool, I didnt know he made amps that power full. A 50w amp with a 1/2 power switch would be cool too



2xEL84 would be about 20 watts at most. Most likely in the 14-18 watt range, depending on how the circuit is tuned.


----------



## DirtySteve

Roadburn said:


> Steve D... Dirty Steve....hmmmm...



Sorry,... no relation,... but I have read his posts and I did try an 8ohm WGS Green Beret and 8ohm Veteran 30 and I didn't like the results. 

By the way, (ref. post #25) I'm using a Sovtek EL84 now and I definately prefer it over the JJ I had in there... More open sounding and a little brighter.

What pedals are you guys using with your C5s? I'm using a Black box Russian Muff that I've modded (I don't even think it's a muff anymore), an MXR Classic OD, and occasionally a GE-7 for a boost. I'm thinking about a good boost but I don't know anything about them. Just curious as to what y'all are using...

Steve


----------



## benjammin420

DirtySteve said:


> What pedals are you guys using with your C5s? I'm using a Black box Russian Muff that I've modded (I don't even think it's a muff anymore), an MXR Classic OD, and occasionally a GE-7 for a boost. I'm thinking about a good boost but I don't know anything about them. Just curious as to what y'all are using...
> 
> Steve



I have a Keeley Fuzz Head and Java Boost, as well as a modded DS-1. I also have a Boss delay and chorus, EVH phase 90, and a Danelectro octave/fuzz


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have to say +1 on getting the new custom "mini 87" and keeping the Class 5. The bike will come too. It took me 20 years to get a Marshall head and cab after selling my previous stack.

The idea of the "mini 87" sounds fantastic. I could see that being a big hit.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, I normally use my TS-9 as a boost but I am getting a Seymour Duncan Pickup Booster. Several fellas on here have given it a thumbs up and it is supposed to be very transparent which is what I am looking for.


----------



## DirtySteve

benjammin420 said:


> I have a Keeley Fuzz Head and Java Boost, as well as a modded DS-1. I also have a Boss delay and chorus, EVH phase 90, and a Danelectro octave/fuzz



I looked at a Java boost, but at the store I was at they didn't have a C5 so I didn't try it out. The discription seems like it would work very well. Can you tell me a little about how it works with the Class 5? I have a feeling a boost might be just what I need.


----------



## benjammin420

DirtySteve said:


> I looked at a Java boost, but at the store I was at they didn't have a C5 so I didn't try it out. The discription seems like it would work very well. Can you tell me a little about how it works with the Class 5? I have a feeling a boost might be just what I need.



It works very well with the C5, its a mild boost, just enough to kick the tube a little harder. I prefer it with single coils, to fatten them up, though it works good with humbuckers too. Great for Tony Iommi/Rory Gallagher/Frank Zappa type tones


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve, I normally use my TS-9 as a boost but I am getting a Seymour Duncan Pickup Booster. Several fellas on here have given it a thumbs up and it is supposed to be very transparent which is what I am looking for.



I've been wanting a RI TS-808 for a long time, but I keep putting it off. Maybe it's time to go for it. I will certainly check out an SD Pickup Booster,.. thanks!


----------



## DirtySteve

benjammin420 said:


> It works very well with the C5, its a mild boost, just enough to kick the tube a little harder. I prefer it with single coils, to fatten them up, though it works good with humbuckers too. Great for Tony Iommi/Rory Gallagher/Frank Zappa type tones



Very cool! thank you, sir!


----------



## benjammin420

I have a demo of the Java boost in conjunction with the DS1, but thru my Fender Champ though. I can put together a clip with the C5 if you like


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The TS-808 would be very nice. I would get one but it is kind of hard to justify the purchase since I have a TS-9. I know, close but not quite but...

When I feel like getting really over the top and in to 80's kinda sound the TS-9 as an overdrive pushing the C5 dimed is a lot of fun. To my ears the TS-9 shapes the tone too. I feel like it levels it out quite a bit.

It is not quite as noticable when using it as a boost but it is still there. I am hoping the SD will just give me straight up boost to see how far I can push the C5.


----------



## DirtySteve

I ruined my ts-9dx trying to modify it so I haven't been able to try one, but I have to believe it will work better than the MXR I'm using now. That's why I want the 808. I had already modified my ts-9dx to 808 spec.s but I ruined the pedal because I wouldn't leave it alone. 

Dude, when you say "over the top and in to 80's kinda sound" what is it you mean exactly? To me that means a lot of things, but I think of tighter and more palm muting friendly. 

Benjammin, it's very cool of you to offer to go through the trouble of doing that, but I don't know how it would compair with the C5, would it tell me anything?... hey, it just dawned on me that in 25 years of playing around at playing electric guitar, I have never played a Fender... _ever!_


----------



## poeman33

I have been using just a stock Boss DS-1. It loses bottom end, but otherwise sounds okay. I would really like to give the pedal the Keeley mod and see what it sounds like.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Dude, when you say "over the top and in to 80's kinda sound" what is it you mean exactly? To me that means a lot of things, but I think of tighter and more palm muting friendly.



That is exactly what I ment. Everything gets very tight and for lack of a better term, compressed. It still has that great tone of the amp but with the higher gain and more focused. It reminds me of an almost Randy Rhodes sound to it. 

More like an over the top vintage tone. For modern stuff I reckon it would still not really be that intense.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

poeman33 said:


> I have been using just a stock Boss DS-1. It loses bottom end, but otherwise sounds okay. I would really like to give the pedal the Keeley mod and see what it sounds like.



Dude! Your in Canada and not giving HT a shot at it???? His OFA stuff has been getting praise by several guys on here. I am actually sending my DS-1 to him as well. Just a matter of getting my lazy arse to the post office.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> That is exactly what I ment. Everything gets very tight and for lack of a better term, compressed. It still has that great tone of the amp but with the higher gain and more focused. It reminds me of an almost Randy Rhodes sound to it.
> 
> More like an over the top vintage tone. For modern stuff I reckon it would still not really be that intense.



Well, that does it! _"tight, higher gain, more focused, over the top vintage"._ those are all the right words, and that's all I want from an OD or boost. All I'm using my MXR for now is to goose my Russian Muff. I think I'll try both the TS-9 and the 808 and see what I think. For the record,.. I don't want modern sounds, that's why I love the C5. I just think now I might be able to get all I need from one amp. That would be sweet.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Dude! Your in Canada and not giving HT a shot at it???? His OFA stuff has been getting praise by several guys on here. I am actually sending my DS-1 to him as well. Just a matter of getting my lazy arse to the post office.



I'm pretty sure I'm gonna send him my TS5 here soon. Supposedly those are easier to mod to TS808 specs than the TS7 I just got.


----------



## benjammin420

poeman33 said:


> I have been using just a stock Boss DS-1. It loses bottom end, but otherwise sounds okay. I would really like to give the pedal the Keeley mod and see what it sounds like.



There is a DIY mod discussed in this thread (basically you clip the D4 and D5 diodes) I tried it and loved it, and everyone who's done it has had a positive reaction, I recommend it 
Boss DS-1... like it/hate it/DIY mods/ANYTHING - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I jammed this evening with the TS-9 on the C5 dimed. I set the tone straight up at 12 o'clock, drive at about 9 o'clock and level cranked. 

Yeah, that bad boy was pushed to the limits and jammin'. I know the speaker is still in that break in period so the highs if you stand right in the path of the speaker are brutal but once you get out of that "nasty zone" the setup has a great 80's vibe to it.

I played a melody of stuff from Cinderella's "Shake Me" to Kingdom Come's "Get it On" to assorted Dokken and Skid Row's "Youth Gone Wild". I really had fun with some early Motley Crue doing "Ten Seconds to Love" (which by the way just friggin sounded amazing) to the Iron Maiden classic "Wrathchild". Even pulled back the gain for a bit and fooled around with a bit of AC/DC and Blackfoot.

It was a fun little jam/break in period.


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> Sorry,... no relation,... but I have read his posts and I did try an 8ohm WGS Green Beret and 8ohm Veteran 30 and I didn't like the results.
> 
> By the way, (ref. post #25) I'm using a Sovtek EL84 now and I definately prefer it over the JJ I had in there... More open sounding and a little brighter.
> 
> What pedals are you guys using with your C5s? I'm using a Black box Russian Muff that I've modded (I don't even think it's a muff anymore), an MXR Classic OD, and occasionally a GE-7 for a boost. I'm thinking about a good boost but I don't know anything about them. Just curious as to what y'all are using...
> 
> Steve




Ahh, well it was a bit too obvious anyway 


I tried my Ibanez FZ7 (This fuzz is really over the top, 3 "damage" settings, 1 no damage, 2 10% damage, 3 100% damage. 10% and 100% make it sound as if you recorded it with extra mic clipping)

MXR CS-OD gives a nice boost, the overdrive/gain department isn't as good though. Very chirpy, like a cricket.

Havn't tried my Schaller fuzz/sustain yet (fuzz gain dial is dusty), and havn't tried my Korg either (not a lot of stomp boxes in it, just amps, speaker emulation, modulation, reverb and delay. I don't know how to use it with a tube amp)



Maybe I've been looking too much for other people's sound instead of inventing my own.


----------



## poeman33

benjammin420 said:


> There is a DIY mod discussed in this thread (basically you clip the D4 and D5 diodes) I tried it and loved it, and everyone who's done it has had a positive reaction, I recommend it
> Boss DS-1... like it/hate it/DIY mods/ANYTHING - My Les Paul Forums



Thanks very much. I might try this.


----------



## Micky

benjammin420 said:


> There is a DIY mod discussed in this thread (basically you clip the D4 and D5 diodes) I tried it and loved it, and everyone who's done it has had a positive reaction, I recommend it
> Boss DS-1... like it/hate it/DIY mods/ANYTHING - My Les Paul Forums


This works. Personally I kinda like mods where no drilling or case mods are required. They are easy to reverse.
On my DS-1 I unsoldered the diodes, plus I replaced a couple caps and am ready to mod/replace a couple resistor values.

Great pedal, very versatile and inexpensive!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Seriously?

I was asked to turn it down today. I had to laugh. I finished up practice at about a little below nine o'clock and when it came time to do the show I dimed it. 

They came up after the show and said thank you and that it sounded much more blended.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I was asked to turn it down today. I had to laugh. I finished up practice at about a little below nine o'clock and when it came time to do the show I dimed it.
> 
> They came up after the show and said thank you and that it sounded much more blended.



too bad youre not on the MLP forum, I was trying to tell people that some players dont think the C5 is too loud for home use (thinking of your comments here) but they ignored me


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Too funny. Maybe I should join up just to "enlighten" the group.

I can certainly understand folks in apartments that only have a common wall to deal with but I am really shocked at how many people think the amp is too loud. Makes me wonder how companies have been selling large amps for all these years.


----------



## benjammin420

DirtySteve said:


> Benjammin, it's very cool of you to offer to go through the trouble of doing that, but I don't know how it would compair with the C5, would it tell me anything?... hey, it just dawned on me that in 25 years of playing around at playing electric guitar, I have never played a Fender... _ever!_



here ya go Steve:

SG Classic with Zhangbucker P90s, the ACDC is with the Java Boost off, then turned on to the treble boost mode, then mid boost mode for the Zappa, then back off at the end
highway to hell NIB muffin man Sound Bite

and if it helps, this is the Champ demo, with my LP and Skatterbrane pickups (set on the middle, out-of-phase position)
Java Boost Demo LP out-of-phase Sound Bite


----------



## xxx

After waiting over a year, I finally got my Class 5 in. The store I was dealing with a while back told me that the rumor was that the Class 5 would someday end up being made in Asia? I don`t know if it will happen, but they got two amps in and I got them both. I`m leaving one in the box, but cracked open the other. First thoughts are, this is a nicely built amp..... light, but there really is`nt much inside. Playing a Les Paul I can get really warm tones on lower volumes and learned quickly that these are a knob twister`s dream come true, start cranking up the volume and it takes a bit to dial in the tone you want. A very responsive amp indeed, it was going great till about one hour of playing, then I start getting this scratchy noise.... like you know something is getting ready to shit out on this damn amp that I waited a frickin` year for! It got so bad, I just turned it off. Did some snooping on the net and read that a tube might not be seated well. I was not about to take the amp back, so I took it apart, pushed on the tubes a bit, and BINGO ..... it worked like a champ! These amps have a lot of bark, I fired it through a 6505 4-12 cab which was damn impressive. Just gonna break it in and see what everyone is doing for mods... a great little amp.


----------



## DirtySteve

benjammin420 said:


> here ya go Steve:
> 
> SG Classic with Zhangbucker P90s, the ACDC is with the Java Boost off, then turned on to the treble boost mode, then mid boost mode for the Zappa, then back off at the end
> highway to hell NIB muffin man Sound Bite
> 
> and if it helps, this is the Champ demo, with my LP and Skatterbrane pickups (set on the middle, out-of-phase position)
> Java Boost Demo LP out-of-phase Sound Bite



That sounds great bro, thanks! I really liked the treble boost part. I've been listening to clips on several boosts and I don't know if I can decide without playing them through my rig. Problem is most of them are not available to me to try out, and I'm not a fan of ordering without trying first, but it looks like I may have to. Anyway, thanks alot for posting those clips! It told me alot...

DSL100dude, I remembered I had a Bad Monkey packed away so I dug it out to try it with the C5. I believe it's a ts type circuit and I see what you meant, it's much better than the MXR I was using. I think now I'm going to go ahead with the ri 808 this week. ...and then I'll look for a boost. 



Steve


----------



## DSL100 Dude

xxx: As far as the rumor goes, I would have to say very unlikely. If Marshall already has plants in Asia already cranking out product why would they setup the tooling and whatnot to build it in England and then break down and send everything to another plant? I am going to go with them keeping it in house.
You are right on about it being so responsive. I think that is one of my favorite things about the C5. Now I admit that everything cranked is my "standard" setting but there is so much more to it. 
I am glad that your issue was just the loose seated tubes. Enjoy that amp!


----------



## Gtarzan81

Ya I do love the responsiveness of it. Just adjust the pick attack, or roll the volume off a bit, and it cleans right up like a good amp should. 

I'm using the neck for cleans on about 5 and the mid or bridge for everything else, and have the bridge on about 8-9 mostly. Love it!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve: I am betting that Bad Monkey was sweet through the C5.


----------



## DirtySteve

It is sweet, but,.. before I ruined my TS-9 I had boxed up the Bad Monkey because I didn't like it as well as the ts-9. The first thing I did to my ts-9 when I modded it was to change it to 808 spec.s, which I liked better than the stock ts-9. Thats why I'm going for the ri 808.


----------



## rocker67

Poeman33, the Mullards were tall plate type 12ax7. They seemed to make the amp have alot more mids and bottom.Made the speaker sound like It might have been bad. The 12ax7 tubes I installed have smaller type plates, the amp responds better to the EQ. and the distortion is smoother.


----------



## rocker67

I have tried like 3 different types of overdrive's in front of my C5. I seem to find the ZW MXR overdrive to suit my needs; good push capabilities and has some sustain. The bad monkey I had used some, but it didn't push it like I wanted. The MXR Classic Overdrive was kinda like the ZW, but lacked sustain.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Next time I head over to my local shop I am going to give the TS 808 a try.


----------



## xxx

Yes Sir, you know hows rumors roll....I`m diggin` this amp, the most fun I`ve had in a long time tinkering with tone, such an old school approach without the gain knob. I was going to say some kids could learn a bunch from this amp, but I might as well include older players such as myself also. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## DirtySteve

rocker67 said:


> I have tried like 3 different types of overdrive's in front of my C5. I seem to find the ZW MXR overdrive to suit my needs; good push capabilities and has some sustain. The bad monkey I had used some, but it didn't push it like I wanted. The MXR Classic Overdrive was kinda like the ZW, but lacked sustain.


That's funny, I wonder why our findings are so opposite. Must be other differences, like guitars, pickups, the room... 


Learned this on another forum- There's an internal switch inside the MXR Classic OD that switches it from an M-66 to the ZW, and from what I understand it could come new in either position. It adds a 22k resister to the circuit if I remember correctly (please don't quote me). You actually have to disassemble the entire pedal to get to the switch, but it's not hard if you like to tinker. I took mine appart to a/b both positions I liked both, so I installed an external switch so I could switch it without having to open it up. 



xxx said:


> Yes Sir, you know hows rumors roll....I`m diggin` this amp, the most fun I`ve had in a long time tinkering with tone, such an old school approach without the gain knob. I was going to say some kids could learn a bunch from this amp, but I might as well include older players such as myself also. Thanks for all the input.



Count me in. I'm "older", and I've been playing for a lot of years but with this amp I almost feel like I'm starting all over again. Well,.. sorta.. I've found out how sloppy a player I've been over the years, that's for sure.


----------



## colchar

While picking up my guitar from having a set-up done today I pulled the trigger on a used Class 5! I'm hoping it ends up being a great choice for my first tube amp!

I am impressed that, with my Strat, there is more headroom than I expected. I am not noticing as much change in tone when I use the bass, mid, and treble knobs as I thought there would be but I haven't had much time to play around with the amp yet and I also have a slight hearing problem that might be causing me to miss some of the changes in tone.

I've got some stuff to do this afternoon but I hope to get down to exploring my new amp in an hour or so!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

An unforgiving amp will either MAKE you a better player or MAKE you quit. I for one have always liked the challenge. The Class 5 suits me because it is raw and unforgiving. I have to work harder and I like that.
Colchar: Enjoy that amp! If your smooth with it you will find all of it's sweetness. My Strat is broken down right now since I am working on giving it all new electronics and hardware. I have no doubt though that it will be a great matchup though.


----------



## colchar

DSL100 Dude said:


> Colchar: Enjoy that amp!



Thanks.



> If your smooth with it you will find all of it's sweetness.



I've only been playing about a year (played as a kid but didn't pick up a guitar again until decades later) so I am still learning with regards to playing, tone, making the guitar and amp work together, etc. so I expect that, as I gain experience, I will learn more about creating great tones and I think this amp is the perfect one on which to grow and learn! Hell, I was just playing some scales earlier and even they sounded good through this baby!


ETA: I've still got a _lot_ of experimenting to do with this amp but I've already found a tone that I like, at least for when I am practicing scales. I have my Strat set to the neck pickup with its tone set to 7 and the volume set to 5. I have the amp's volume set at 3, the treble set at 9, the mids set at 7, and the bass set at 7. For the simple stuff I'm doing tonight it sounds really good, at least to my relatively untrained ears. And the amp is certainly responsive! Loving it thus far!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Outstanding! That is great to be picking it back up again.


----------



## colchar

DSL100 Dude said:


> Outstanding! That is great to be picking it back up again.



It was one of those regrets that I always had but didn't bother doing anything about. I had a roommate for a while who had a Gibson SG and a Mexican Squire Strat and seeing him play all the time gave me the itch. Learning can be a frustrating process but I am also enjoying the ride!


----------



## 13eastie

*Valves for Class 5?*

I'm looking at replacing the valves in my C5.

There was a little chatter further up the thread about valve upgrades, but it never really took off.

What can anyone recommend, and why?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yay for bringing up the valve upgrades!!!!

I am going with Martimus Maximus package for the Class 5. NOS all the way baby! I have always wanted to load an amp with NOS tubes and the C5 is the PERFECT candidate for the job.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yay for bringing up the valve upgrades!!!!
> 
> I am going with Martimus Maximus package for the Class 5. NOS all the way baby! I have always wanted to load an amp with NOS tubes and the C5 is the PERFECT candidate for the job.



how much for the packages?


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yay for bringing up the valve upgrades!!!!
> 
> I am going with Martimus Maximus package for the Class 5. NOS all the way baby! I have always wanted to load an amp with NOS tubes and the C5 is the PERFECT candidate for the job.



What are you getting? I got 2 of his last soviet el84's. If its those, i can comment on them.

Now, I went CP Tung Sols for the 12ax7's.


----------



## rocker67

I found out the tubestore has like 3 different valve setups for the C5.
thetubestore.com - Audio vacuum tubes for your amplifier.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I want to go NOS across the board.

Hey Marty! What do you recommended for these little beasts?


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> I want to go NOS across the board.
> 
> Hey Marty! What do you recommended for these little beasts?



Me too! I have no experience with NOS and I'm not sure what to even look at.


----------



## 13eastie

DSL100 Dude said:


> I want to go NOS across the board.
> 
> Hey Marty! What do you recommended for these little beasts?



I threw this out to the tube thread, so we may get the first response over there...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Awesome! It would be nice to get some input from those guys. I am really curious to try a few different power tubes in there.


----------



## DirtySteve

Guitar > Fuzz > Boost > OD > Class 5 = AWESOME!! Its been 2 days and I’m still a little stunned…

I went to 3 guitar stores the other night looking for an 808 but I couldn’t find one, I’ll probably have to order it, but the last place I stopped at had a Java boost sitting there, and in my haste, I went ahead and grabbed it, based solely on Benjammin’s clip, and knowing all along I can return it within 7 days if it doesn‘t work for me. 

I’ll admit at first I wasn’t very impressed. I was using it after my od and fuzz, and I didn’t think it was all that great. The treble boost was good, but the mid and full on boosts were just muddying things up. I was disappointed and already thinking I’d probably return it, I’d spent more than I ever thought I’d spend on a pedal and I didn’t love it. 

Then I tried it in a different position,.. I put it between my od and fuzz and holy shit!.. the heavens parted and the angels started to sing! Running the boost into the od tightened everything up way more than anything else I’d tried, and turned my little amp into a hard rockin’ fire breathing beast! Excellent palm muting. Notes sing and bloom like I‘ve never had before, harmonics jumping out all over the place. What a blast! I couldn‘t stop playing! It worked well with my Bad Monkey and IMO, even better with the MXR classic od (I still want an 808 though), and it works great boosting my fuzz. Amazing! I can’t believe I waited so long to try a boost, but boy am I glad it worked out the way it did.

Edit: just thought I should point out that I've always been strickly a rhythm player, and I'm not using a lead boost, just different flavors of dirt.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Funny how things like that work out. Never know what the right setup is until you try it. 

That is awesome that you found what you were looking for. I may have to go back and try a few things I yucked before.


----------



## 13eastie

Time for some new valves!

I ordered the following from Watford Valves (UK mail-order):

EL84/EL84M/SOVTEK NOS Original 1970-71 (Sovtek)
ECC83/12AX7A/TUNG-SOL/RUSSIA (TUNG-SOL RUSSIA)​
Total cost £31 + p&p

And, on a completely different tack, for anyone who is concerned about rattles eminating from their (early production) C5, there is a .pdf of the official Marshall instructions on remedying the problem here.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Way cool. I need to start picking up some stuff and just start playing around.


----------



## 13eastie

DSL100 Dude said:


> I need to start picking up some stuff and just start playing around.



Too right. It's another of those curious things about this cute little amp.

If you spend £1,000+ on your amp you start to think twice about opening it up at all.

But if you spend only a couple of hundred quid on a Class 5 you feel almost obliged to keep tinkering...

I'm itching to try a G10 Vintage, but I've heard a lot of people say the stock 10" is a perfect match for the C5.

Has anyone tried a different speaker in the combo?


----------



## colchar

13eastie said:


> Has anyone tried a different speaker in the combo?



I saw a thread (can't remember if it was here or on the Vintage Modern forum) in which someone detailed their mods and the installation of a 12" speaker.


----------



## Gtarzan81

colchar said:


> I saw a thread (can't remember if it was here or on the Vintage Modern forum) in which someone detailed their mods and the installation of a 12" speaker.



VM I believe.

Hang on while i look for the link....
http://www.marshallvintagemodern.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=5326


----------



## colchar

Gtarzan81 said:


> VM I believe.
> 
> Hang on while i look for the link....
> Marshall Vintage Modern Forum - View topic - Am I the first person to stuff a 12" speaker in the Class 5?



That would be the one! Thanks for looking it up - I had my hands full with other stuff so couldn't look for it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have a Greenback coming for the C5. I will record an A/B of them as soon as it comes in. Now of course they won't be broken in but we should still hear what differences there are.

I am happy with the 10" speaker in the C5. I love running it through my 1960A of course but the 10" internal gives a very well balanced sound I think. That 12" modded C5 is very cool though.


----------



## BigB

So what's the verdict? Can this be a bedroom amp? I'm so ready to pull the plug.


----------



## colchar

BigB said:


> So what's the verdict? Can this be a bedroom amp? I'm so ready to pull the plug.



Yes, it most certainly can. I am in the basement and currently have the volume set at 3 (not 3 o'clock) with my Strat's volume set at 5 (neck pickup) and the house mates immediately above me can barely hear me (they can if they are just reading but can't if they have the TV on).

I haven't played it dirty all that much (will do so later tonight) so I can't comment on how loud it is when it is dirty but what I said above should give you a good indication. Then again, it will depend on what guitars yuo are using with it.

And don't forget that, if you need to, you can use headphones with this thing.


----------



## colchar

I just had one of the worst WTF moments ever.

I am between 80%-90% colour blind. Been like this since I was a kid so I can distinguish some colours because I learned to do so growing up but there are others that I have a really tough time telling apart.

When I bought my Class 5 I coulda sworn it was a dark green. Imagine my surprise when someone was over tonight and they asked what had happened to my green one and why I had a black one now. Seriously, I am not even frakin' kidding. I had a black one the whole time and thought it was dark green. Hell, I can't remember ever even seeing a black one in the stores (except, it seems, for the one I bought). Then again, how the hell would I know what I was seeing in the stores?!?!?

I know that having colour vision as bad as mine earns me an automatic mulligan on this but I still feel like a complete and utter moron. Talk about being embarrassed!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey BigB! Welcome to the forum formally. 

I think the C5 is loud enough to do a small gig with a drummer that doesn't go to crazy. I also seem to be in the minority that think this thing is not that loud. I regularly dime everything and practice in my "music room" while everyone else in the family is watching TV, playing video games, etc.

I reckon it may be too loud for apartment living. In my single days whoever could play the jams tended to host the party. Everyone else came over with the drinks

My amp starts to break up right away with my Les Paul. I am sure it would stay clean longer with a strat but that isn't what I was looking for. 

Go for it!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dude! No worries on that. When I first saw the C5 sitting with some other amps I thought it was green too. Is there different tones of black tolex? Once I saw a picture of the green and black side by side I had no doubt the green ones are clearly green.


----------



## benjammin420

colchar said:


> I just had one of the worst WTF moments ever.
> 
> I am between 80%-90% colour blind. Been like this since I was a kid so I can distinguish some colours because I learned to do so growing up but there are others that I have a really tough time telling apart.
> 
> When I bought my Class 5 I coulda sworn it was a dark green. Imagine my surprise when someone was over tonight and they asked what had happened to my green one and why I had a black one now. Seriously, I am not even frakin' kidding. I had a black one the whole time and thought it was dark green. Hell, I can't remember ever even seeing a black one in the stores (except, it seems, for the one I bought). Then again, how the hell would I know what I was seeing in the stores?!?!?
> 
> I know that having colour vision as bad as mine earns me an automatic mulligan on this but I still feel like a complete and utter moron. Talk about being embarrassed!



 I thought that when I saw your picture, but I didnt want to say anything because I thought I got it wrong


----------



## BigB

Thank you DSL. I'm much more active on MLP. I don't own a Marshall so I do more reading than posting as you can see.


----------



## benjammin420

BigB said:


> Thank you DSL. I'm much more active on MLP. I don't own a Marshall so I do more reading than posting as you can see.



The Class 5 makes a great first Marshall


----------



## DSL100 Dude

benjammin420 said:


> The Class 5 makes a great first Marshall



Agreed! It also makes a great addition to any Les Paul owner to have fun with the jamming some classic 60's/70's rock.


----------



## colchar

benjammin420 said:


> I thought that when I saw your picture, but I didnt want to say anything because I thought I got it wrong



You shoulda said something...


----------



## benjammin420

colchar said:


> You shoulda said something...



my bad, still looks nice though


----------



## colchar

benjammin420 said:


> my bad, still looks nice though



It actually goes better with my guitar, it having such a dark burst, than a green one would have. At least that's what I'm telling myself...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The Class 5 looks sexy with any guitar. I need to take a few pics of mine with different guitars.

Hey Marty, any word on tubes for our little beauties?


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey Marty, any word on tubes for our little beauties?



yes yes, please, I'm just about ready to toss out these Groovetubes


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I almost picked up another Class 5 in black this weekend.

I figured I should hold out since my red one is coming.


----------



## benjammin420

well, if you could swing it, why not right? I'm tempted to get another (I like the white) and fitting it with a 12" speaker


----------



## 13eastie

13eastie said:


> Time for some new valves!
> 
> I ordered the following from Watford Valves (UK mail-order):
> 
> EL84/EL84M/SOVTEK NOS Original 1970-71 (Sovtek)
> ECC83/12AX7A/TUNG-SOL/RUSSIA (TUNG-SOL RUSSIA)​


So they came today:








I took out the Mullards and an old Tung-Sol ECC83 (courtesy of the previous owner) and put these fellas in this evening.

Results:
1. A bit less volume (not really a problem)
2. Brighter, clearer sound and improved string separation (tone settings look a little more 'normal' now)
3. Noticeably more headroom
4. No rattle

Verdict:
Thumbs Up


----------



## colchar

13eastie said:


> Results:
> 1. A bit less volume (not really a problem)
> 2. Brighter, clearer sound and improved string separation (tone settings look a little more 'normal' now)
> 3. Noticeably more headroom
> 4. No rattle
> 
> Verdict:
> Thumbs Up




What guitar(s) are you playing? And you said a little less volume...at what point did it start to get dirty?


----------



## 13eastie

colchar said:


> What guitar(s) are you playing? And you said a little less volume...at what point did it start to get dirty?



Usually I play my "Frankenstein" guitar: used to be a Squire Strat, now with nearly every component replaced, notably hardtail bridge, Kent Armstrong neck pickup and SD Lil'59 at the bridge.

When I have good reason, I pick out my LP Custom or one of my Fender Strats.

As far as 'starting to get dirty' is concerned, this is a bit subjective, not least because I try to get most of my variation from the guitar controls but e.g. with the amp volume at 12 o'clock and the Fender on 4 (neck pickup) then, my new valves enable a wider range of clean(-ish) picking dynamics before a more gradual breakup. This is separate from the 'loudness' which I simply feel is noticeably less with the new valves.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

13eastie said:


> So they came today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took out the Mullards and an old Tung-Sol ECC83 (courtesy of the previous owner) and put these fellas in this evening.
> 
> Results:
> 1. A bit less volume (not really a problem)
> 2. Brighter, clearer sound and improved string separation (tone settings look a little more 'normal' now)
> 3. Noticeably more headroom
> 4. No rattle
> 
> Verdict:
> Thumbs Up



*Awesome! All the more reason for us to try different tubes in there.

QUESTIONS:
1. By less volume we are talking about the output? How much roughly did it reduce?
2. What are your new "normal" tone settings?
3. As in increase of volume prior to break up?*



colchar said:


> What guitar(s) are you playing? And you said a little less volume...at what point did it start to get dirty?



*You have a point on the volume where the amp is clean? I get break up at all 0's. *



13eastie said:


> Usually I play my "Frankenstein" guitar: used to be a Squire Strat, now with nearly every component replaced, notably hardtail bridge, Kent Armstrong neck pickup and SD Lil'59 at the bridge.
> 
> When I have good reason, I pick out my LP Custom or one of my Fender Strats.
> 
> As far as 'starting to get dirty' is concerned, this is a bit subjective, not least because I try to get most of my variation from the guitar controls but e.g. with the amp volume at 12 o'clock and the Fender on 4 (neck pickup) then, my new valves enable a wider range of clean(-ish) picking dynamics before a more gradual breakup. This is separate from the 'loudness' which I simply feel is noticeably less with the new valves.



*I understand completely what you mean by the difference in "loudness" and "break up, gain, dirt, etc. With the neck pickup at 4 I would expect a nice clean sound too. I would LOVE to hear some clips with your settings if possible.
Again, thanks for sharing. I am even more excited about trying some new tubes in this little beastie.*


----------



## 13eastie

DSL - I couldn't quantify the reduction in loudness, and I haven't done any objective test. I can only put it in terms such as: for a given volume setting, the windows are rattling less and acoustic feedback is less forthcoming etc.

*Tone Settings:* on the Class 5 these don't really do much. With the new valves it has now become acceptable to have the Bass set to more than zero, though! Typical settings for me would now be: Bass 8-9 o'clock; Middle 10-11 o'clock; Treble 3-4 o'clock.

*Break-up:* I'd say the loudness at which break-up starts to occur is probably little changed (maybe the apparent reduction in loudness and increase in headroom cancel one-another out in this respect), but it seems now to occur at a little higher input from the guitar, and I have the impression that this makes more dynamic variation available with clean(ish) sound.

*Hygiene:* Clean? This means different things to different people. Bell-like ringing sine-waves are not really what I'm talking about and, like you say, there is not really any setting that does this. But rolling back the voume on the Strat, with the amp volume at 2-3 o'clock, takes you from a well-saturated crunch to a wide range of Hendrixy "clean" tones.

For anything cleaner than that, I go back to my Martin!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Excellent! Thanks for that. I agree that pure bell-like cleans are not what the C5 is about. I just wanted to make sure we were still talking about the same "clean" 

I agree that if I want that sound it is time for an acoustic or plug in to a Fender 65 Deluxe Reverb.


----------



## IbanezMark

Just found this, cool comparison :cool2:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P58-1NnGkyY&feature=related]YouTube - JCM900[/ame]


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DUDE! Thanks for sharing that! Way cool. I gigged me C5 again tonight and I tell ya guys, the more I play it the more I like it.


----------



## colchar

DSL100 Dude said:


> the more I play it the more I like it.



The rest of us can relate!


----------



## IbanezMark

I've been seriously considering getting one of these for a while now, you guys keep pushing me closer to the edge 

I'm going to see if my local shop has any to try. I'm inclined to pull the trigger on one
:cool2:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Pull that trigger already! Go for it. I have no doubt that you will love it.


----------



## 13eastie

13eastie said:


> Time for some new valves!
> 
> I ordered the following from Watford Valves (UK mail-order):
> 
> EL84/EL84M/SOVTEK NOS Original 1970-71 (Sovtek)
> ECC83/12AX7A/TUNG-SOL/RUSSIA (TUNG-SOL RUSSIA)​



I was waiting for some new strings to arrive in the post to try the new valves with my Les Paul.

Compared to the Strat, which benefitted from more headroom and a brighter sound, the LP seems to fail by comparison.

There's definitely less gain with the new tubes as well as less volume. Dimed gets you to just about Good Times, Bad Times with the LP screaming out of the bridge pickup. Anything more and you need the Tube Screamer.

The C5 and the TS-9 make excellent cell-mates though...


----------



## guitars

I have one and love this little bugger.I swapped out the tubes and still have a rattle when i turn it up past 1 o clock.If i run this thing into a cabinet will i still get the rattle?


----------



## benjammin420

guitars said:


> I have one and love this little bugger.I swapped out the tubes and still have a rattle when i turn it up past 1 o clock.If i run this thing into a cabinet will i still get the rattle?



no, the cab will fix it right up (they sound alot nice thru a bigger cab/speakers too)  you can take care of the rattle by insulating the amps cabs


----------



## guitars

benjammin420 said:


> no, the cab will fix it right up (they sound alot nice thru a bigger cab/speakers too)  you can take care of the rattle by insulating the amps cabs



How would i go about insulating it?What kind and where would i put the material?


----------



## benjammin420

I posted this in the Class 5 social group Marshall Amp Forum - Does your amp have an unwanted rattle? I didnt take the pictures, but did pretty much the same thing. That person used felt, I used cardboard (as suggested by a guy who works at the store where I got my C5) The trouble spots are where the metal from the chassis touches the sides of the cab, basically around all the spots where the mounting screws are.


----------



## guitars

benjammin420 said:


> I posted this in the Class 5 social group Marshall Amp Forum - Does your amp have an unwanted rattle? I didnt take the pictures, but did pretty much the same thing. That person used felt, I used cardboard (as suggested by a guy who works at the store where I got my C5) The trouble spots are where the metal from the chassis touches the sides of the cab, basically around all the spots where the mounting screws are.



Thanks,I'm gonna try it this weekend.


----------



## DirtySteve

benjammin420 said:


> I posted this in the Class 5 social group Marshall Amp Forum - Does your amp have an unwanted rattle? I didnt take the pictures, but did pretty much the same thing. That person used felt, I used cardboard (as suggested by a guy who works at the store where I got my C5) The trouble spots are where the metal from the chassis touches the sides of the cab, basically around all the spots where the mounting screws are.



This works! I didn't have what I'd concider a rattle, but I had an annoying buzz (esp. on low notes) I was blaming on the tube retainer. After I saw that post and those pics I went ahead and did the same thing to mine only I also used cardboard (thanks ben!), and the buzz is gone. I really thought it was the tube retainer so I didn't expect anything, but I had pulled my amp apart so many times swapping tubes I figured it couldn't hurt, so I did it as a kind of preventive maintenance. It was a nice surprize!


----------



## c588

i should do this to my class 5 v1 i thought my rattle is the tube retainer as i can hear a metal on glass noise on some notes.its only if i crank the volume and bass that i set some chassis rattle i was wondering does anyone have the link to where i can get that rubber tube retainer that marshall is using or is it only for v2 amps?I have wanted to pop the back off..just haven't had time.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Good info to keep on record. I am still on the hunt for a green C5 so used may be the way I go. If I get a early version I will know what to do.


----------



## benjammin420

DirtySteve said:


> This works! I didn't have what I'd concider a rattle, but I had an annoying buzz (esp. on low notes) I was blaming on the tube retainer. After I saw that post and those pics I went ahead and did the same thing to mine only I also used cardboard (thanks ben!), and the buzz is gone. I really thought it was the tube retainer so I didn't expect anything, but I had pulled my amp apart so many times swapping tubes I figured it couldn't hurt, so I did it as a kind of preventive maintenance. It was a nice surprize!



glad it worked  not only did it dampen out the rattling, but the sound of the amp was alot fuller and tighter afterwards


----------



## guitars

Thanks Ben I went to Walmart at 7 oclock this morning and bought the felt.All i had to do was the metal top that touches the cabinet.I turned up to around 7 which is loud and its about 90% better.I can still hear a minute vibration but i'm being real picky though.Now i just got to play the damn thing


----------



## colchar

So I had my C5 going pretty good earlier this evening and, since there was nobody else home for me to bother, I really turned it up to see how it sounded. And how did it sound? Buzzy. Very, very buzzy. That's right, I've also been afflicted with the infamous C5 buzz. Damn.

I was across the street from my music store a little while ago so I popped in to speak to them about it. One of the sales guys I am friendly with told me that they have a used green C5 in there that he has played several times without noticing any buzz. The problem is that it is out as a rental to another of their regular customers right now. It is due back Monday and, if it is returned and not purchased by the other guy, he'll put it aside for me so that I can exchange mine. If the guy buys the other one then I guess I'll look into fixing this myself. The only reason that isn't my first option is that I am concerned that doing so might void the warranty should anything else major go wrong with it.


----------



## 13eastie

*Reyes Audio Output Tamer*

I received one of these attenuators in the post yesterday from Reyes Audio in Utah.

There are probably a lot of people who mistakenly bought the Class 5 thinking that the claimed 5w output would make it a "bedroom amp" only to learn it's true nature too late. (5w is only 13 dB "quieter" than 100w).

I just wanted to back up benjammin420's comments to say that this little attenuator is perfect for anyone who wants to crank the C5 and savour the power valve distortion while staying on speaking terms with their wife/neighbours/law enforcers etc.

At $70 it is much cheaper than anything else I've seen (it's rated only for amps up to 50w) and it sounds great.

For an extra-docile C5 you can even make yourself up a stereo-to-mono cable that can be used to feed the headphone output of the amp through the Output Tamer.

Obviously as things get quieter, you'll progressively squash the life out of your guitar and you'll never hear the speaker break up. But this is still a far better option than headphones, Pro Tools, micro-amps.

I've already rigged mine up to play through the built-in 10" speaker, but since the attenuator puts out no noticeable heat (hardly surprising for 5w) I'm going to have a go at incorporating it into the rear panel of my amp tomorrow, so as to have maximum flexibility of loudness with no external boxes or wires.

I'll post some photos when it's done.


----------



## colchar

Has anyone tried the Dr. Z Brake Lite in theirs? Apparently it is made for combos and is one that I have been considering but I'd be interested in other people's experiences before I go about ordering one.


----------



## benjammin420

*Re: Reyes Audio Output Tamer*



13eastie said:


> I received one of these attenuators in the post yesterday from Reyes Audio in Utah.
> 
> There are probably a lot of people who mistakenly bought the Class 5 thinking that the claimed 5w output would make it a "bedroom amp" only to learn it's true nature too late. (5w is only 13 dB "quieter" than 100w).
> 
> I just wanted to back up benjammin420's comments to say that this little attenuator is perfect for anyone who wants to crank the C5 and savour the power valve distortion while staying on speaking terms with their wife/neighbours/law enforcers etc.
> 
> At $70 it is much cheaper than anything else I've seen (it's rated only for amps up to 50w) and it sounds great.
> 
> For an extra-docile C5 you can even make yourself up a stereo-to-mono cable that can be used to feed the headphone output of the amp through the Output Tamer.
> 
> Obviously as things get quieter, you'll progressively squash the life out of your guitar and you'll never hear the speaker break up. But this is still a far better option than headphones, Pro Tools, micro-amps.
> 
> I've already rigged mine up to play through the built-in 10" speaker, but since the attenuator puts out no noticeable heat (hardly surprising for 5w) I'm going to have a go at incorporating it into the rear panel of my amp tomorrow, so as to have maximum flexibility of loudness with no external boxes or wires.
> 
> I'll post some photos when it's done.



 awesome! I thought about mounting to the Output Tamer internally, but I sometimes use it with other amps too


----------



## 13eastie

*Attenuated Class 5*

I mounted the Output Tamer inside the cab.




It works brilliantly and I have not changed or removed any of the original wiring. The whole thing can be by-passed to use the original wiring by simply unplugging the jumper cable.

I can crank the amp and use either of the outputs through the attenuator to the internal speaker. The headphone signal can now be attenuated to acceptable levels for DI recording.

Since I've mounted a speaker input jack to the rear panel, I can even use the C5 as an extension cabinet e.g. for a Tiny Terror.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Very Nice!
With the three piece back I am not so sure that the mounting method would work without some cutting.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Nothing to add at the moment. Just saying I've been mighty busy lately. I'm back guys!


----------



## colchar

Gtarzan81 said:


> Nothing to add at the moment. Just saying I've been mighty busy lately. I'm back guys!



Being busy is no excuse.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome back. It has been a little slow but we have had some good info and discussion.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm gonna do it... I'm through jackin' around!.. It's time for a NOS upgrade.  
I just sent an e-mail to Marty asking him what he recommends for the Class 5. I mentioned that some of us have questions over on the "touch of class" thread. Hopefully he'll come give us some incite over here, too...


----------



## Gtarzan81

colchar said:


> Being busy is no excuse.



haha. Well I am having a NGD day today. Except the G stands for Glock


----------



## benjammin420

Gtarzan81 said:


> haha. Well I am having a NGD day today. Except the G stands for Glock



nice


----------



## Gtarzan81

benjammin420 said:


> nice



Thanks man. I'm exercising my 2nd amendment rights. 
Do they allow handgun ownership in Canada? I know in certain parts of the country a special green herb is legal


----------



## benjammin420

Gtarzan81 said:


> Thanks man. I'm exercising my 2nd amendment rights.
> Do they allow handgun ownership in Canada? I know in certain parts of the country a special green herb is legal



They do allow hand guns, they are far more common than people think (we also dont have "free" healthcare like so many people think) I've been wanting to get my license, but I have a messed up work schedule and never really have the time. I was actually born and raised in Connecticut (my parents still live there) my dad is a big hunting/gun/archery enthusiast, mostly rifles but he did have a Ruger .22 and a .38 special

and herb isnt legal per se, but the cops don't really act on it, they have bigger problems to with crack, heroin and meth to deal with


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Glocks are fantastic. I think they look as ugly as a fence post but darn near indestructable. The 22 has been my carry piece for over a decade. I would love to get a 17.

I really hope Marty jumps in here and is able to give us some advice. I would love to go NOS on at least one of my C5's


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Glocks are fantastic. I think they look as ugly as a fence post but darn near indestructable. The 22 has been my carry piece for over a decade. I would love to get a 17.
> 
> I really hope Marty jumps in here and is able to give us some advice. I would love to go NOS on at least one of my C5's



I got a 23. 

I'd send marty a pm to see if he has any of those 1967 soviet el84's anymore.


----------



## Grayson

How many tubes do Marshall Class 5 have?


----------



## DirtySteve

(2) 12ax7 preamp tubes and (1) el84.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Grayson said:


> How many tubes do Marshall Class 5 have?



only 3.
2 pre
1 power


----------



## Roadburn

Gtarzan81 said:


> Thanks man. I'm exercising my 2nd amendment rights.
> Do they allow handgun ownership in Canada? I know in certain parts of the country a special green herb is legal




Ok, this doesn't have anything to do with a Class5, but anyway...

MJ is legal where I live, hand guns are not. I wouldn't want to trade though.
Where is the connection b.t.w.? 
I just love playing my Gibby through my C5 while smoking some silver haze.
Makes me think I can play...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So my red one should be here at the end of the month.

Problem is that I have a chance to pick up a green one this weekend.  

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## esquire

DSL100 Dude said:


> So my red one should be here at the end of the month.
> 
> Problem is that I have a chance to pick up a green one this weekend.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


Where can I get a red one?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I was told at my shop that red was for "local" dealers. I reckon that is to offer something to compete with the green one from the big chains.


----------



## colchar

For anyone who has a one-piece back on their Class 5 and who wants the three-piece back to help ensure against rattling or any similar issues, I suggest that you use the contact form on Marshall's website. They will forward it to the rep in your area who will then contact you. 

I contacted Marshall on Monday and their rep got back to me today asking for my mailing address so that they could send me a three-piece back for mine at no cost. I must say that, thus far, their service has been great - I am thoroughly impressed!

I was going to add weather stripping to mine to ensure that the buzz/rattle has been eliminated but I think I'll wait until I receive the new back panel and will do everything all at once. I'll also pop out to buy new screws as I think the stock ones might strip too easily and I'll just put those in when I do everything else.

Once again though, if anyone wants the three-piece back for theirs just contact Marshall and, if my experience thus far is anything to go by, their service will be great.


----------



## DirtySteve

colchar said:


> I'll also pop out to buy new screws as I think the stock ones might strip too easily



Are the srews the same on both versions? I have the 3 piece back. I used to worry about that and thought about doing the same thing, but now I've had my amp apart so many times swapping tubes (I stopped counting at around the 25th time I opened it up) and the screws are still nice and tight. I'm more worried about the ones on top that hold the chassis but so far, I haven't had any problems. fingersx: as I expect to have it open many more times) 

just my 2 cents  ...and I hope I didn't just jinx myself.


----------



## colchar

I'm guessing the screws are the same. To me they just seemed as if the heads of the screws would strip but the posts of the screws seemed fine.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That is where a proper fitting head and the right torque setting will do wonders. I normally use a plain old manual screwdriver so I am able to feel my work. With a cordless screwdriver I usually start at the lowest setting and work up so that I don't over tighten, strip or the worst, snap a screw head.


----------



## blues_n_cues

i played a class5 yesterday & an ma50 through the same 1960a that i had my jcm800 into- i have to say.. they were both (the ma quite dark) & weak. this was through a 74 gibby lp blackiew/ a monster 10' cable straight. not to dog them- they were just both weak & the mg full stack was a frikkin' joke.


----------



## 13eastie

colchar said:


> For anyone who has a one-piece back on their Class 5 and who wants the three-piece back to help ensure against rattling or any similar issues, I suggest that you use the contact form on Marshall's website. They will forward it to the rep in your area who will then contact you.


Nice if you're in the U.S. Bollocks if you're in the U.K. I was told to take my amp to the factory in Bletchley to have it fitted by Marshall (my amp doesn't rattle because I fixed it already, but I just wanted to be sure!).



DirtySteve said:


> Are the srews the same on both versions?


 The screw positions look identical for both versions, and, in my experience the screws themselves (especially the ones that hold the chasis) are complete rubbish.



DSL100 Dude said:


> That is where a proper fitting head and the right torque setting will do wonders. I normally use a plain old manual screwdriver so I am able to feel my work. With a cordless screwdriver I usually start at the lowest setting and work up so that I don't over tighten, strip or the worst, snap a screw head.


Sure, but if Marshall fitted screws made from something a little stronger than plasticine this wouldn't be an issue in the first place! In truth, it's not really a £~300 amp if basic components are ruined within weeks and need replacing.


----------



## colchar

13eastie said:


> Nice if you're in the U.S. Bollocks if you're in the U.K. I was told to take my amp to the factory in Bletchley to have it fitted by Marshall (my amp doesn't rattle because I fixed it already, but I just wanted to be sure!).




I'm in Canada so our rep is having one shipped to me and I am assuming it is coming from the UK.

Sucks that they expect you to go to Bletchley from say, Edinburgh or wherever.

And I am not thrilled about having to replace the screws myself but I like the amp so much that I am willing to do so.


----------



## colchar

blues_n_cues said:


> i played a class5 yesterday & an ma50 through the same 1960a that i had my jcm800 into- i have to say.. they were both (the ma quite dark) & weak. this was through a 74 gibby lp blackiew/ a monster 10' cable straight. not to dog them- they were just both weak & the mg full stack was a frikkin' joke.




I don't think the C5 is weak at all and you're probably the first person I've heard describing them in that way.


----------



## 13eastie

blues_n_cues said:


> i played a class5 yesterday & an ma50 through the same 1960a that i had my jcm800 into- i have to say.. they were both (the ma quite dark) & weak. this was through a 74 gibby lp blackiew/ a monster 10' cable straight. not to dog them- they were just both weak & the mg full stack was a frikkin' joke.


I always use a 9' cable with my LP and a 8'6" cable with my Strat. My C5 is the fifth all-valve Marshall I've owned (including a JCM800) and it sounds awesome.


----------



## blues_n_cues

colchar said:


> I don't think the C5 is weak at all and you're probably the first person I've heard describing them in that way.



it could have been just the one i played....but it was weak & playing it through a 1960a w/ greenbacks & an orange 2x12"- it was weak.
just sayin'....


----------



## benjammin420

blues_n_cues said:


> it could have been just the one i played....but it was weak & playing it through a 1960a w/ greenbacks & an orange 2x12"- it was weak.
> just sayin'....



yes, compared to a 50 watt MA or a 100 watt JCM800, a 5 watt Class 5 is going to sound weaker. Different strokes for different folks I guess


----------



## DSL100 Dude

13eastie said:


> Nice if you're in the U.S. Bollocks if you're in the U.K. I was told to take my amp to the factory in Bletchley to have it fitted by Marshall (my amp doesn't rattle because I fixed it already, but I just wanted to be sure!).



Actually, dealing with KORG USA is a complete nightmare and is the number one reason that Marshall does not do better in the states. I would LOVE to be able to just drive on down to the factory and drop off my amp and say hey!



13eastie said:


> The screw positions look identical for both versions, and, in my experience the screws themselves (especially the ones that hold the chasis) are complete rubbish.
> 
> Sure, but if Marshall fitted screws made from something a little stronger than plasticine this wouldn't be an issue in the first place! In truth, it's not really a £~300 amp if basic components are ruined within weeks and need replacing.



Well, I have seen class 8 bolts snap a head with to much torque. The material is really the irrelevent issue. Putting to much power on it is what makes a difference.

With that said, compared to the $800.00 Mesa/Boogie Transatlantic or some of the other options out there, $400.00 for an all tube Class A amp is really not a bad deal. If they cut cost by using junk screws I can live with replacing them with something a bit better from the hardware store.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I will be the first one to stand up and admit that I think the Class 5 is not nearly as loud as most folks make it out. I play mine wide open all the time. Maybe I am old or have spent too much time on 50 and 100 watt amps.

That said, I don't know if I would call the C5 weak. If that is the term your using for sheer power then yeah, I will agree with you but I tend to use the term in regards to tone. And that is where I think the Class 5 shines. Would it hold it's own sitting next to a reissue 1959 SuperLead? HAHHAHAHA!! Ummm NO! But does it have that same tone quality and "bawlz" as it's big Daddy? Well, all of you know I think so.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Check these out!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45uYD7HDQSo]YouTube - Marshall Class 5 Demo - Livin, Lovin Maid HD[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HQPTlldyck]YouTube - Marshall Class 5 Demo - Immigrant Song live[/ame]


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Is that your work?


----------



## poeman33

4 months and counting and still nothing from Marshall for my rattler/buzzer...I guess their service depends on where you are.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I would be following up on that. Four months is crazy.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Is that your work?



No sir. I wish that it were. It's cross posted from the MLP forum.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gotcha. 
I would like to make a few clips of my Class 5. Maybe I just need to break down and learn Audacity or whatever it is called.


----------



## colchar

poeman33 said:


> 4 months and counting and still nothing from Marshall for my rattler/buzzer...I guess their service depends on where you are.



How did you contact them and what were you asking them to do to resolve the issue? I contacted them earlier this week and my rep got back to me within 48 hours and arranged that same afternoon to have a three-piece back sent to me. Since we are both in Ontario (I'm in the GTA) we would have the same rep and the service I have received has been outstanding so I would expect yours to be just as good.


----------



## poeman33

colchar said:


> How did you contact them and what were you asking them to do to resolve the issue? I contacted them earlier this week and my rep got back to me within 48 hours and arranged that same afternoon to have a three-piece back sent to me. Since we are both in Ontario (I'm in the GTA) we would have the same rep and the service I have received has been outstanding so I would expect yours to be just as good.



I was told to go through my dealer, which I have. They have told the dealer many times that they will fix or repair the amp. I have been forwarded some of the email replies from them where they state just that...but they haven't sent anything to the dealer despite their repeated inquiries. We are not just sitting on it...there are dozens and dozens of requests. They are a very small shop compared to a GTA shop. They aren't selling hundreds of them. I think he said he got three of them when they came out. I'm guessing that has something to do with it.


----------



## colchar

poeman33 said:


> I was told to go through my dealer, which I have. They have told the dealer many times that they will fix or repair the amp. I have been forwarded some of the email replies from them where they state just that...but they haven't sent anything to the dealer despite their repeated inquiries. We are not just sitting on it...there are dozens and dozens of requests. They are a very small shop compared to a GTA shop. They aren't selling hundreds of them. I think he said he got three of them when they came out. I'm guessing that has something to do with it.




Do you want me to PM you the email address of the rep for our area?


----------



## poeman33

colchar said:


> Do you want me to PM you the email address of the rep for our area?



Thanks very much for the offer, but I think I have it in the email trails with the dealer already.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The green one is looking good today.

ummm....


----------



## 13eastie

The weekend is starting and that means it's time for some new valves.




If you have a 6100, changing all your power valves would be expensive and a bit of a pain in the ass.

The Class 5 makes it easily affordable and rather fun.

The NOS Sovtek I'm currently playing through does not quite roar enough hooked up to the LP for my liking (I think the JJ might be similar in this regard), so I'm going to try the EHX version for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Right on!!!

I love the idea of being able to swap out tubes and play around with different stuff with not a lot of work or money. It is a great hobby huh?

Let us know how things go with the new tubes.


----------



## 13eastie

I finally got my mic out and recorded a few bits and bobs quickly.

I am using my Class 5, loaded with NOS Mullards, with all the controls at three o'clock.

My LP is plumbed straight into the amp. I use the bridge pickup throughout, with the tone around 8.

I am using the headphone output of the amp connected to the internal speaker through through an "Output Tamer" attenuator (i.e. the volume level was very low - some picking sounds have bled into the mic which was a Shure SM57).

Nothing is adjusted or changed at all during the recorded except the volume knob on the LP.

I made the recording on Pro Tools, adding only a noise-gate and a tiny bit of reverb. There are no other effects or EQ.

The MP3 file is here.


----------



## benjammin420

you're running the headphone out into the attenuator??


----------



## 13eastie

benjammin420 said:


> you're running the headphone out into the attenuator??


Haha! Marriage can often seem synonymous with compromise...


----------



## benjammin420

the attenuator will get you any volume you want out of the "normal" extension speaker, I dont see a benefit to using the headphone out, it seems redundant


----------



## Murmel

Unfortunately your MP3 service does not work with the iPad.




13eastie said:


> I finally got my mic out and recorded a few bits and bobs quickly.
> 
> I am using my Class 5, loaded with NOS Mullards, with all the controls at three o'clock.
> 
> My LP is plumbed straight into the amp. I use the bridge pickup throughout, with the tone around 8.
> 
> I am using the headphone output of the amp connected to the internal speaker through through an "Output Tamer" attenuator (i.e. the volume level was very low - some picking sounds have bled into the mic which was a Shure SM57).
> 
> Nothing is adjusted or changed at all during the recorded except the volume knob on the LP.
> 
> I made the recording on Pro Tools, adding only a noise-gate and a tiny bit of reverb. There are no other effects or EQ.
> 
> The MP3 file is here.


----------



## 13eastie

benjammin420 said:


> the attenuator will get you any volume you want out of the "normal" extension speaker, I dont see a benefit to using the headphone out, it seems redundant


The stepwise adjustments in volume are finer, which I needed to tame the output to a level that could be used for DI, but I've not really succeeded with this.


----------



## colchar

Murmel said:


> Unfortunately your MP3 service does not work with the iPad.



Nor on Firefox.


----------



## 13eastie

At the risk of seriously over-hyping something that is really ordinary at best, you can also link to the clip like this.


----------



## guitars

13eastie said:


> At the risk of seriously over-hyping something that is really ordinary at best, you can also link to the clip like this.



Sounded great bud Was there a Ramones clip in there?


----------



## guitars

The Rattle in mine has reappeared.If I keep it below 4 If I turn it up to 5 and over and play some thing on the A string there it is.It Pisses me off cause I love this amp.I've tried all the suggestions so the only alternitive is a cabinet.


----------



## Murmel

Thank you, now the mp3 works.
I think with volume really kranked the class 5 sounds better, but your recording is better than the headphones alone. The only way I get the Class 5 sound nice at very low volume is with the GT10 upfront. Sounds much better than the GT10 alone.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Sounds good man.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91iEAsqPlHY&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06cDfBXZL_U&feature=related[/ame]\

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM_REL-UQyQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## benjammin420

There was a question on another forum about whether or not the C5 was loud enough to use with a band with a powerful drummer, have any of you guys used yours with bands yet? I havent but I suspect it would be insufficient with a louder drummer


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nice clip Eastie!
Love the C5 vids. Keep 'em comin'.

As for the C5 being used in a band setting, I use it for two of my three bands. I still don't think that the amp is all that loud and would be flat out lost going up against a power drummer. It works fine for a drummer that is playing more dynamic. Think small combo, jazz band, acoustic type thing.

The Class 5 does mic up very well though.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So I had a crazy idea.
I think I am going to go ahead with getting the green C5 and load that up with all NOS and when my red C5 gets here load with the hottest stuff I can find. I know that my budget will be shot if I do it but I could set up hopefully three Class 5's with slightly different personalities.

What do y'all think?


----------



## 13eastie

DSL100 Dude said:


> So I had a crazy idea.
> I think I am going to go ahead with getting the green C5 and load that up with all NOS and when my red C5 gets here load with the hottest stuff I can find. I know that my budget will be shot if I do it but I could set up hopefully three Class 5's with slightly different personalities.
> 
> What do y'all think?


It's a cool idea. It's not easy to A/B different valves, but this would make it far more straightforward for you and could be nice in a stereo set-up too.

I've always been a bit dubious about the NOS thing, but nothing so far has sounded better in my C5 than the NOS Mullards that I have started to hoard - I suspect the green amp would become your favourite pretty quickly...

You should try sticking a G10 Vintage or Greenback in one of them, too.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> So I had a crazy idea.
> I think I am going to go ahead with getting the green C5 and load that up with all NOS and when my red C5 gets here load with the hottest stuff I can find. I know that my budget will be shot if I do it but I could set up hopefully three Class 5's with slightly different personalities.
> 
> What do y'all think?



So,.. what was the _crazy_ part??? I missed it... sounds great to me!

Personally, I'd love to have another one if I could modify it to make it tighter with higher gain. I really don't know if I'd want another one unless it was significantly different. I think I'd rather find a good clean amp for a pedal platform to sit beside it. ...but thats just me...



I found this site a few weeks ago and then lost it, but I just found it again. Anyone ever done business with FJA mods? here's a link-Marshall

From the web site (scroll to bottom)- "I offer an 80's type tone mod for the Class 5 to give it a little more gain, stronger midrange, and tighter bottom end. I also offer a master volume for the Class 5."

There's not much info on the page and I didn't see any clips of the class 5 but there's alot of other modded marshall clips on there. I just found his forum so I'm gonna go have a look around.

Edit: Well, it looks like the forum is gone so,.. I don't know...


----------



## jpaoletti

I just picked up the Class 5 this weekend. It does have the 3 piece back. I love the sound. I am having an issue though. I don't think it's the famous rattle, but after about 10 minutes of playing and letting a chord ring out for a few seconds I'm hearing a high pitched chirp. Almost like a cricket sound. What do you all think? Is this the rattle or a bad tube? If I change the tubes, how hard is it to take everything apart? Do I need to put a balanced preamp tube in the first position? (V-1?) does it matter? Which pre is v-1 and which is v-2?
Thanks,
J


----------



## 13eastie

jpaoletti said:


> I just picked up the Class 5 this weekend. It does have the 3 piece back. I love the sound. I am having an issue though. I don't think it's the famous rattle, but after about 10 minutes of playing and letting a chord ring out for a few seconds I'm hearing a high pitched chirp. Almost like a cricket sound. What do you all think? Is this the rattle or a bad tube? If I change the tubes, how hard is it to take everything apart? Do I need to put a balanced preamp tube in the first position? (V-1?) does it matter? Which pre is v-1 and which is v-2?
> Thanks,
> J


I don't think you're describing a typical rattle - I'd try changing the valves to see if you can isolate the cause.

I have the one-piece back - I'm not familiar with removing the three-piece back, but I can tell you not to remove the chassis screws from the rear panel - instead remove the screws from the top of the cab, after you've taken the perimeter screws out, and while being sure to hold the control pots against the rear panel so the chassis (and valves) does not drop towards the speaker.

The valves easily reached once the chassis is free from the cab. If there is a retainer on the EL84, I'd pull it off and throw it away - it does not seem necessary and is a likely suspect for rattles in my opinion.




V1 and V2 are clearly marked on the PCB.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I would try swapping out the tubes first.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nice pics! 

Has anyone started messing around with mods yet?


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Has anyone started messing around with mods yet?



New tubes dont count as a mod? 
I know they changed the sound of the amp


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I don't really consider tube swaps as a mod although I can see how some would consider them that way. Ranks up there almost as high as swapping speakers as for tone changes too.

I will admit I am a bit bummed though. Seems that this is what the USA version of the red C5 looks like:
Marshall Class5 Limited Edition | Sweetwater.com

I was hoping for one that looks like the pics I have seen on here and other boards.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well it’s official! I’ve been in touch with Martimus Maximus and I’ll have tubes on the way. 
A high gain Phillips Mini Watt for V1, a high gain Raytheon Black Plate for V2 and a Russian Military EL84. Review to follow…



DSL100 Dude said:


> I will admit I am a bit bummed though. Seems that this is what the USA version of the red C5 looks like:
> Marshall Class5 Limited Edition | Sweetwater.com
> 
> I was hoping for one that looks like the pics I have seen on here and other boards.



That's hideous! I'm very disappointed... and I don't even want a red one. It's almost like someone said, hey let's screw with the USA guys and send 'em this ha ha ha haaaa!


----------



## Roadburn

13eastie said:


> -snip-
> 
> If there is a retainer on the EL84, I'd pull it off and throw it away - it does not seem necessary and is a likely suspect for rattles in my opinion.
> 
> -snap-



The cheapass tuberetainer was what caused my rattle. I bent it a little. If it comes back I'll try without.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Well it’s official! I’ve been in touch with Martimus Maximus and I’ll have tubes on the way.
> A high gain Phillips Mini Watt for V1, a high gain Raytheon Black Plate for V2 and a Russian Military EL84. Review to follow…



AWESOME!!! You guys are just making it tougher for me. 




DirtySteve said:


> That's hideous! I'm very disappointed... and I don't even want a red one. It's almost like someone said, hey let's screw with the USA guys and send 'em this ha ha ha haaaa!



I know right! I should be getting a call any day now that it has arrived in store. We shall see...


----------



## Gtarzan81

DirtySteve said:


> Well it’s official! I’ve been in touch with Martimus Maximus and I’ll have tubes on the way.
> A high gain Phillips Mini Watt for V1, a high gain Raytheon Black Plate for V2 and a Russian Military EL84. Review to follow…
> 
> 
> 
> That's hideous! I'm very disappointed... and I don't even want a red one. It's almost like someone said, hey let's screw with the USA guys and send 'em this ha ha ha haaaa!



The russian one, is that from 1967? If so, I got some of those from Marty too. Let us know how the pre amp tubes were priced, and how they sounds please.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Marty is the man for the NOS goodness. His prices are fair and I have no doubt that the set I am getting from him will sound sweet!


----------



## colchar

13eastie said:


> I don't think you're describing a typical rattle - I'd try changing the valves to see if you can isolate the cause.
> 
> I have the one-piece back - I'm not familiar with removing the three-piece back, but I can tell you not to remove the chassis screws from the rear panel - instead remove the screws from the top of the cab, after you've taken the perimeter screws out, and while being sure to hold the control pots against the rear panel so the chassis (and valves) does not drop towards the speaker.
> 
> The valves easily reached once the chassis is free from the cab. If there is a retainer on the EL84, I'd pull it off and throw it away - it does not seem necessary and is a likely suspect for rattles in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V1 and V2 are clearly marked on the PCB.




In addition to removing the tube retainer, should the heat shield also be removed? It appears to have been done in the picture but I am not sure if that is a temporary or permanent thing. I've got the back off of mine right now and am about to put on the weather stripping and then the new three piece back so I wanted to check on this before I go and put it back together.

Also, if I remove the tube retainer does it have to be replaced with another or is it fine without a retainer?


----------



## colchar

I went ahead and removed both the heat shield and the tube retainer and didn't bother putting a new tube retainer on. The holes in the three piece back didn't line up with the holes for the old one so I put a head on the drill and used that to put in the screws. Worked like a charm. I did, however, screw up and stripped the head of one of the bolts that holds the chassis in at the top but I will deal with that whenever I have to replace the tubes. Should be easy enough to remove and to find a replacement at the hardware store.

I haven't fired her up yet but will do so after dinner. If she still rattles then, unfortunately, she is going back. If not she's good as gold. Keeping my fingers crossed that she is good though because I love this thing.


----------



## colchar

So after all that it still buzzes. It is nowhere near as bad as it was and only buzzes when it is really cranked up so I am not sure what to do. I bought it used and can still return it but there are a couple of options. 

1. Exchange it for another one and see how that one is.

2. Exchange it for a Blues Jr.

3. Get my money back and buy something else entirely.

4. Keep it and, later on when I have the money, I could buy an extension cab for it.

5. Sell it privately and use the cash to buy something else.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

It still buzzes with the new back? 

Maybe a tube change too? I admit, mine doesn't rattle or buzz so I am not sure what the sound is. Did you see the photo of the back of my Class 5?

I would find it hard to give up on it since the amp's tone is so fantastic.


----------



## colchar

DSL100 Dude said:


> It still buzzes with the new back?
> 
> Maybe a tube change too? I admit, mine doesn't rattle or buzz so I am not sure what the sound is. Did you see the photo of the back of my Class 5?
> 
> I would find it hard to give up on it since the amp's tone is so fantastic.



Yeah, even with the new back it still buzzes. I removed the tube retainer as well as the heat shield. I then added some weather stripping between the chassis and the cab before installing the three piece back. It only buzzes when it is cranked and it is nowhere near as bad as it was but it is still there. I'll wait until I have the house to myself tomorrow or Tuesday and will then crank the hell out of the amp to see how bad things are.

And no, I don't think I saw the photo of the back of yours.

I am wondering if it is time to grab a Blues Jr. and wait until I have more cash available so that I can then buy another C5 but make sure I get a new model at that time.


----------



## tbwrench

colchar said:


> Yeah, even with the new back it still buzzes. I removed the tube retainer as well as the heat shield. I then added some weather stripping between the chassis and the cab before installing the three piece back. It only buzzes when it is cranked and it is nowhere near as bad as it was but it is still there. I'll wait until I have the house to myself tomorrow or Tuesday and will then crank the hell out of the amp to see how bad things are.
> 
> And no, I don't think I saw the photo of the back of yours.
> 
> I am wondering if it is time to grab a Blues Jr. and wait until I have more cash available so that I can then buy another C5 but make sure I get a new model at that time.



The blues Jr doesn"t compare and it is a completely different amp. Get an extension speaker or get a C5 that doesnt rattle.

I got my C5 in Feb, 1 piece back no rattles or problems. Tone for days, sold my blues JR.


----------



## 13eastie

colchar said:


> In addition to removing the tube retainer, should the heat shield also be removed? It appears to have been done in the picture but I am not sure if that is a temporary or permanent thing. I've got the back off of mine right now and am about to put on the weather stripping and then the new three piece back so I wanted to check on this before I go and put it back together.
> 
> Also, if I remove the tube retainer does it have to be replaced with another or is it fine without a retainer?



Marshall suggested removing the heat shield in a document aimed at remedying problems with rattling. The tube retainer is not necessary in my opinion.


----------



## DirtySteve

Gtarzan81 said:


> The russian one, is that from 1967? If so, I got some of those from Marty too. Let us know how the pre amp tubes were priced, and how they sounds please.



I didn't know to ask what year. If it is from '67, it's as old as I am... that would be cool! I've only ever bought current production tubes before so I can't compair price with anything but I'll say they were less than I expected. 

I'm thinking about replacing them one at a time to get a good comparison of how each one effects the sound individually. That will mean taking the amp apart 3 times to do it, so it might take a couple of evenings or a Saturday to actually get them all swapped in. I want to give a good review. 

Edit: Asked marty and he said yes, it's from 1967.


----------



## poeman33

After 4 months Marshall finally is making good on replacing mine...I'm really hoping the new one doesn't rattle. Colchar, maybe try one of those little amp stands. As bad as mine was, it really took alot of it away by taking it off the floor with a stand. If yours isn't too bad, that might eliminate it.


----------



## colchar

poeman33 said:


> After 4 months Marshall finally is making good on replacing mine...I'm really hoping the new one doesn't rattle. Colchar, maybe try one of those little amp stands. As bad as mine was, it really took alot of it away by taking it off the floor with a stand. If yours isn't too bad, that might eliminate it.



That is an option. So is removing the feat, someone else did that and said it helped.


----------



## DirtySteve

So, has anyone considered a speaker swap yet? 

I'm bored at work today, so I've done a little research this morning and I didn't see many, if any options. Every time I found something that sounded good it would turn out to be an issue of being too tall or only 8ohm or something. It seems there aren't many 10 inch 16 ohm speakers out there that will fit.  I looked at Eminence, Celestion, WGS, Scumback, & Weber.


----------



## IbanezMark

Holy crap, just checked with my local L&M and retail price is $480!!
HUH?!


----------



## 13eastie

DirtySteve said:


> It seems there aren't many 10 inch 16 ohm speakers out there that will fit.



I've been tempted to try each of these:
Celestion G10 GREENBACK




Celestion G10 VINTAGE





Both 10" and 16 ohm. Do they not fit in the cab?

A lot of reviewers have stated how well suited the stock speaker is to the C5 and, while I'm inclined to agree, my C5 also sounds awesome connected to my 2x12".

This really sounds like a job for DSL100 Dude and his trio of C5's!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am not sure how that converts but in the States everyone is selling 'em for $399.99 ish USD.

I personally think they are very inexpensive for a U.K. made all tube Marshall.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

13eastie said:


> I've been tempted to try each of these:
> Celestion G10 GREENBACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celestion G10 VINTAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both 10" and 16 ohm. Do they not fit in the cab?
> 
> A lot of reviewers have stated how well suited the stock speaker is to the C5 and, while I'm inclined to agree, my C5 also sounds awesome connected to my 2x12".
> 
> This really sounds like a job for DSL100 Dude and his trio of C5's!



Hehhehehe...
You read my mind.

Before I started swapping out tubes and such, the first thing I was going to do is a shootout with the speakers. My green one should be in by the end of the week.


----------



## DirtySteve

13eastie said:


> I've been tempted to try each of these:
> Celestion G10 GREENBACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celestion G10 VINTAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both 10" and 16 ohm. Do they not fit in the cab?
> 
> A lot of reviewers have stated how well suited the stock speaker is to the C5 and, while I'm inclined to agree, my C5 also sounds awesome connected to my 2x12".
> 
> This really sounds like a job for DSL100 Dude and his trio of C5's!



The G10 Vintage is 4.1" deep and will fit but the G10 Greenback is 5.1" deep. The stock speaker is 4.5" deep. I have the newer version and there is a spacer (for lack of a better word) that goes between the chassis and sits tight on the speaker. This may be part of the rattle fix and might be different on the older version, I'm not sure, but on the 3 pc back version the speaker needs to be about the same depth or shorter in order to fit. I'm sure the spacer can be made a little shorter but I don't know how much. 

I wish I'd taken photos of it when I had it open but I didn't think about it. I will take lots of photo's when I swap in my new tubes. Maybe I'll do a "how to" type of post on tube swapping.


----------



## 13eastie

DSL100 Dude said:


> I personally think they are very inexpensive for a U.K. made all tube Marshall.



I couldn't agree more. I'm on the lookout for a Tiny Terror Hard Wired, too (the PCB version is not British-made). The view of the innards is awesome:




These are retailing for around £600 here, compared to £300 for the Marshall. You then need to add at least another couple of hundred quid for a decent cab (I'm going to try running it through my C5's speaker).

The Marshall really is a fantastic deal.

Now, when will they make a redesigned, rock-solid, rattle-free, point-to-point version of the Class 5, that will allow you to swap the tubes without dismantling the cab? That's got to be worth £500 of anyone's money..


----------



## colchar

IbanezMark said:


> Holy crap, just checked with my local L&M and retail price is $480!!
> HUH?!



Yeah, that's the standard price.


----------



## colchar

13eastie said:


> The Marshall really is a fantastic deal.




It is, and I am going to be gutted if I have to get rid of mine because I can't resolve the buzz/rattle problem.


----------



## colchar

I was at my local store briefly tonight and they had another used C5 in stock. I played it for a couple of minutes and didn't detect any buzz or rattle. I'm going to head back in to play it some more and, if there are no problems then I'll exchange mine. If there is a slight buzz/rattle then I'll probably still do it as I took mine from being really bad to only being irritating so I figure that, if I accomplished that, I can probably take one with only a slight problem and fix it completely.

If there is a continuing problem with the other one then I'll have to reevaluate everything and maybe buy a different amp for the time being and get another C5 later on when I am sure everything is fixed.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Sounds like a great plan.
I can tell you that a Class 5 with no extra noises is so amazingly awesome that you won't want to stop playing it.


----------



## colchar

DSL100 Dude said:


> Sounds like a great plan.
> I can tell you that a Class 5 with no extra noises is so amazingly awesome that you won't want to stop playing it.



I love mine but find I mainly play it through headphones so that I can get some dirt without the buzz. I can only do that for a little while though before it starts to bother my ears. I'm really hoping this other one works out fine because then I can stick an overdrive pedal in front of it (supposed to be getting one in a trade sometime this week) and get some dirt without it being too loud. The first power chord after hooking up the overdrive pedal is gonna be sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Right on! 

I really enjoy running my TS-9 in front of the C5. It gives me all the 80's rock and metal that I enjoy messing around with.


----------



## 13eastie

colchar said:


> I can only do that for a little while though before it starts to bother my ears.


You seriously don't want to be doing that! I was thinking of getting some super high-impedance, low-sensitivity cans and trying the headphones - right now my DT100's (16 ohm) simply can't take the power and the horrendous distorted sound they kick out makes my ears bleed.

Have you tried an attenuator?

You can get all the dirt you want (a good amount at least) cranking the amp and then knocking back the loudness. This will preserve the valve tone and your eardrums, saving the Tube Screamer, DS-1 etc. for when they are really needed...


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Right on!
> 
> I really enjoy running my TS-9 in front of the C5. It gives me all the 80's rock and metal that I enjoy messing around with.



Right on! This is what I do with mine also. 

Also.....Colchar, have you tried it with an extension cab? If that doesnt work, i agree with the tradeout. I played mine before buying, and didn't hear any rattles. Grab a floor model maybe?


----------



## colchar

I haven't bothered trying mine with an extension cab because, at the moment, there is no way I can buy one. I thought about just keeping mine and adding a cab when I can afford to do so but, instead, I traded it in tonight and grabbed another used one they had in stock (a green one this time). 

I tried it in the store both last night and tonight and didn't hear any problems. If one develops I will try to fix it as I did with my last one. I figure I took my last one from pretty bad to being merely irritating so, as long as this one isn't too bad, I can probably fix it completely. At least that is what I am hoping. It has the one piece back so I will contact Marshall again and get them to send me a three piece for this one.

One of the sales guys mentioned that he heard a buzz/rattle with it but only when playing one note - D. Neither of us could figure out why that would happen and, as I said, I couldn't hear anything when I tried it so I decided to bring it home. This particular unit used to belong to another of their sales guys but he lives in a small apartment so his wife made him get rid of it. I spoke to him briefly and he said he hadn't experienced any problems when he had it so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## colchar

So I just cranked it up louder than I could in the store, and this one buzzes as well. For some reason though, it only buzzes for a few seconds on the A and G strings (when they are played open). I am wondering if removing the heat shield and the tube retainer will solve this. I'm also going to order the three piece back from Marshall to see if that helps on this one.

I was also wondering if the feet on these things might be at least partly to blame. If you check the feet you will notice that they are hard plastic which cannot possibly absorb vibrations well. In fact, that material might amplify vibrations. Someone (either here or at mylespaul) mentioned that they removed the feet on theirs and that this did the trick. I will try this as well but I was wondering if rubber feet might be the answer as they would help absorb vibrations.

Since buying an extension cab simply isn't an option for me at the moment I'm thinking that, if I can't fix this one, I might have to give up and buy a Blues Jr. or something. But I am _really_ hoping not to have to do that.


----------



## MM54

Could be the retainer like you said or a microphonic tube.


----------



## colchar

I don't think it is a microphonic tube as the sound is definitely metallic. I'll play with it a bit and see if I can resolve the problem. I am really frustrated though.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Col, I hope that you are able to get that buzz sorted. A Blues Jr. is cool but it ain't no Class 5.


----------



## colchar

DSL100 Dude said:


> Col, I hope that you are able to get that buzz sorted. A Blues Jr. is cool but it ain't no Class 5.



I hope I can sort it too. Like I just posted over the MLP, if I cannot resolve the buzz it comes down to returning the C5 and getting a Blues Jr. or returning it and buying a SS amp for the time being (thus keeping some money), and waiting until finances improve and I can afford a more expensive Marshall than the C5.

But what I really want is to fix this C5.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

How much price difference is there on the used vs. new Class 5's?

I certainly understand the need to budget but I ask because if you are getting the used ones for half price I could understand but if you are only saving 20-50 bucks I would think that getting a new one with the three piece back and all the upgrades would make sense. You guys know that my C5 is on meltdown pretty much every time it gets turned on. I would have lost my mind if there was a rattle, buzz, or metallic noise by now.


----------



## colchar

DSL100 Dude said:


> How much price difference is there on the used vs. new Class 5's?
> 
> I certainly understand the need to budget but I ask because if you are getting the used ones for half price I could understand but if you are only saving 20-50 bucks I would think that getting a new one with the three piece back and all the upgrades would make sense. You guys know that my C5 is on meltdown pretty much every time it gets turned on. I would have lost my mind if there was a rattle, buzz, or metallic noise by now.




The used ones are about $150 cheaper than new ones (not including tax). I recently quit my PhD program and am now living off my savings while looking for a job so, although $150 wouldn't normally matter in the least, it does right now as I have no idea how long I might be living off my savings.


----------



## poeman33

4 months of waiting...they finally agree to replace it with a new model (although they said they would do just that 4 months ago) ...I open the box and...@#$% it's the same old model with the one piece back...made just a few weeks after my other one. I try it out and it rattles worse than the first one... NOT impressed Marshall Canada.


----------



## DirtySteve

DirtySteve said:


> The G10 Vintage is 4.1" deep and will fit but the G10 Greenback is 5.1" deep. The stock speaker is 4.5" deep. I have the newer version and there is a spacer (for lack of a better word) that goes between the chassis and sits tight on the speaker. This may be part of the rattle fix and might be different on the older version, I'm not sure, but on the 3 pc back version the speaker needs to be about the same depth or shorter in order to fit. I'm sure the spacer can be made a little shorter but I don't know how much.
> 
> I wish I'd taken photos of it when I had it open but I didn't think about it. I will take lots of photo's when I swap in my new tubes. Maybe I'll do a "how to" type of post on tube swapping.



I have a correction to make. I stated the stock speaker depth is 4.5” and that was wrong. The speaker depth is only 3 7/8” deep. The 4.5” is closer to the bottom of the chassis. These pics show the foot I was talking about that fits tight against the back of the speaker.






... and with the chassis removed and flipped over.





I just didn't see many speaker choices that will fit without some modification. Do the first runs have that foot in there?


----------



## DirtySteve

poeman33 said:


> 4 months of waiting...they finally agree to replace it with a new model (although they said they would do just that 4 months ago) ...I open the box and...@#$% it's the same old model with the one piece back...made just a few weeks after my other one. I try it out and it rattles worse than the first one... NOT impressed Marshall Canada.



That really sucks man... I don't know what to say except I feel for you. I feel pretty lucky I got one of the newer ones because when I first ordered mine the new version hadn't come out yet. I had to wait about 3 months for it and when it came I was suprized it had the the 3 pc back. 

...hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Col: A buck fifty is serious anytime. While living on savings even more so. I feel ya.

Poe: DUDE! Sounds like Marshall Canada is using the KORG customer service manual.

Great shots of the speaker buffer foot thingy Steve.


I am itching to get on mine. Work has been extreme here lately which is usual and I have been doing more gigs with my DSL band in my off time.
You guys think that new GC Marshall is a new color Class 5?


----------



## DirtySteve

My tubes arrived yesterday afternoon.  A high gain Phillips Mini Watt for V1, a high gain Raytheon Black Plate for V2, and a 1967 Russian el84. 





…and installed (it hard to read but the Raytheon says Baldwin on it)





Swapped 'em in last night and though I didn't have much time to play, my initial impression, I was very impressed with the preamp tubes. It was the first time I’ve swapped in tubes and didn’t immediately know there was something I was going to have to live with or try to dial out. They're great!! I wish I done this a long time ago! To me the difference on the preamp tubes is significant. They removed harshness and sound more musical to my ears. The amp seems to breakup about the same spot but as I increase volume it gets slightly higher gain and a little bit tighter. Now I’m getting much closer to the hard rock tones I‘m looking for.

The jury’s still out on the EL84. (Someone else mentioned about this but I can’t find the post to save my life… sorry.) My first impression is that it sounds great, it‘s sweeter and smoother, it does seem like its lower gain than the Sovtek 6bq5 I took out, but I can’t tell if maybe it’s just smoother or something but it seems like it’s not as aggressive. I’ll have to play it more before I really have an opinion on it. 

If anyone is unsure about taking the amp apart to get at the tubes, I have a photo here. Mine is one with the 3 pc back. I can’t comment on the one pc back. Anyway, this is how I do it…






I removed the metal grill first. I loosened all the screws I need to remove and took the photo… I remove the 4 screws on the back, but don’t remove the 2 holding the back to the chassis. Just remove the 2 screws on the top of the amp that hold the top of the chassis. It will drop a little bit but it’s no big deal, you just have to put your hand underneath and lift up some on the top to line it back up. Its easy once you’ve done it a couple of times.

Edit: to add missing photos - I’ve removed my internal speaker wire so once I remove the screws I can just flip the whole chassis over and lay it on top. 

















I’m using the speaker cable from my dead avt50 and I can just move it back and forth between the extension speaker jack (cuts off internal speaker anyway) and the headphone jack (for ¼ power). I believe this will also make it an easy hookup when I get an attenuater. Here are a couple of shots of the back…

...normal full on





...attenuated through headphone jack for 1/4 power Edit: plugged in only halfway





Steve


----------



## DSL100 Dude

SEXY!!!!!

Now stop with the teasing and give us some sound clips!


----------



## Gtarzan81

_"My first impression is that it sounds great, it‘s sweeter and smoother, it does seem like its lower gain than the Sovtek 6bq5 I took out, but I can’t tell if maybe it’s just smoother or something but it seems like it’s not as aggressive."_

Thats a good way to put it. I have one of the same el84;s in mine as you do. My ax7's are different though.


----------



## DirtySteve

I’ve edited my last post to add the missing photos if anyone’s interested.



DSL100 Dude said:


> SEXY!!!!!
> 
> Now stop with the teasing and give us some sound clips!



Man, I wish I had a way to make sound clips. I don't have anything to record with at the moment, not even a cassette recorder. 



Gtarzan81 said:


> _"My first impression is that it sounds great, it‘s sweeter and smoother, it does seem like its lower gain than the Sovtek 6bq5 I took out, but I can’t tell if maybe it’s just smoother or something but it seems like it’s not as aggressive."_
> 
> Thats a good way to put it. I have one of the same el84;s in mine as you do. My ax7's are different though.



Was it you that said that in an earlier post? I couldn’t find it, but I kept it mind when I ordered it. I thought for the price it was worth a try. 

I got to play for a couple of hours last night and I decided that with the russian el84, it's like there's somethings holding back. It’s like the parking brake is still on. So I swapped my original Sovtek 6bq5 back in and holy shit if it didn't come to life! I’m getting everything I wanted out of this amp now. …really, it’s tight enough for good palm muting the way I need it and it just roars! I’ll probably look for another el84 but I’m happy for now. Hard rock city, let me tell ya!

I hope this doesn't sound sappy, but if you need tubes, Marty is the man! I told him what I wanted and he delivered! The pre amp tubes alone are incredible. Even better than I imagined and I know I won’t ever be able to go back to current production preamp tubes again. The difference is well worth the cost to me… The el84 was actually someone elses suggestion.


…a couple of more pics
It may not look like much to some, but this is by far the best gear I've ever had, not the most expensive by any means, but as far as tone, I have no complaints.





…my amp settings are Vol= 6-max, Treb=7-8, Mid=max, bass=3
…and my current pedals and settings (except the boost got bumped, vol. usually 2-3 o'clock)






 ...now show me yours!

Steve


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So for those of y'all that have not seen it, GC is doing a Limited Edition creme C5!

Yeah, I already have one on order.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Steve, I found the same thing with that el84, except I changed all 3 tubes at the some time, so it was a variable problem...I.E. which one was it?

I may switch out to another el84, to see if more of the agressive crunch comes back. The sovtek on mine sounded good, but was going microphonic on me.


----------



## DirtySteve

Gtarzan81 said:


> I may switch out to another el84, to see if more of the agressive crunch comes back. The sovtek on mine sounded good, but was going microphonic on me.



The Sovtek 6bq5 is much more aggressive. In my findings swapping tubes it's the most aggressive out of the JJ, TAD and RI Mullard. I'm going to be looking at other NOS el84s to see what else is out there, but I might run through my other ones again to see how they do with the new preamp tubes. 

I'm not giving up on the Russian military one. I have a feeling it might work 
better in a different amp, there are too many people praising it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I wanted to come over and say hi to DSL and the rest of the Class 5 gang. I have no class and I dont own a Class 5.


----------



## 13eastie

DirtySteve said:


> I'm not giving up on the Russian military one. I have a feeling it might work better in a different amp, there are too many people praising it.



I _have_ given up on the (military spec.) Sovtek EL84M.

I put in it in the hope that it would increase the head-room, but it seemed to do this by reducing the gain and cutting out a lot of the "bite" as it broke up, leaving only muddiness.

I've tried a few different power valves now, and I'm still settled on NOS Mullards as the tube of choice. In my experience they sit in the middle of the range for "aggression", but seem to offer the most "musical" distortion by far.

I know there are many characteristics that define the sound of a valve (and this is before we start to consider the guitar and musical style being amplified), but it's not easy from comparing review to rank different valves on any sort of scale for comparison.

To my ear, the EL84's I've tried seem to sit nicely on an "aggression" scale as follows:

▲ *Genghis Khan*
|
| Electro Harmonix EL84EH (very hot, very harsh)
|
|
| JJ Tesla EL84 (nice for the price)
|
|
| NOS Mullards (with a fair amount of variation between different valves)
|
|	
|
|
|
| NOS Sovtek EL84M (dull)
|
|
▼ *Gandhi*

I'll come back and add some links if anyone would find it useful.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

longfxukxnhair said:


> I wanted to come over and say hi to DSL and the rest of the Class 5 gang. I have no class and I dont own a Class 5.



LH my BRUTHA!!! You know you are always welcome to pop in here and shoot the chyt.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So let me get this straight...

The stock tube is giving more bite then the NOS stuff?


----------



## MM54

You know, I wouldn't mind getting a Class 5 if I could afford it. They seem like nice little amps with a good bit of power. When I go off to college I'll be needing a combo to take with me (Can't very well have two halfstacks in a dorm, now can you?), maybe by then I'll have one.


Does anyone have pictures of the board(s)? I'd like to see how it is inside, perhaps think about what mods might be nice if I get one. Besides, gutshots are always fun


----------



## DSL100 Dude

13eastie said:


>



You mean like that?

We also have all kinds of cool shots of the whole deal out of the cab. All kinds of goodies in here.


----------



## MM54

Ooh, neat. Happen to have a schem while you're at it ? I really like the simplicity.


(That's an amazing picture. Maybe I'm just used to my horrible quality camera.)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> LH my BRUTHA!!! You know you are always welcome to pop in here and shoot the chyt.



Thank you my friend. I will stop in now and again and see how you guys are.


----------



## 13eastie

DSL100 Dude said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> The stock tube is giving more bite then the NOS stuff?


I wouldn't go as far as that.
First, I'm not sure what the actual stock tubes are (because the guy who sold me my amp had fitted NOS Mullards across the board). Can anyone confirm what these are?
Second, the NOS Sovtek EL84M is something of an outlier as it is known not to break up much. I haven't tried the non-military version of this.


----------



## MM54

MM54 said:


> Ooh, neat. Anyone happen to have a schem while you're at it ?



I guess not? I googled it but couldn't find anything other than one that was compressed and unreadable. I'd like to look at it if anyone's got one...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I don't think any of us have the schem. I reckon we are all a bunch of dudes just hacking around in there.


Thanks for the comparison Eastie. I am going to go ahead and get me some goodies from Marty and see how it goes.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

This weekend I picked up a Fulltone OCD and I have to say *WOW!!! *

I will post up several settings tomorrow but the way I really like it best is guitar--->TS-9--->OCD--->Class 5


----------



## Michael1987xl

DSL100 Dude said:


> I don't think any of us have the schem. I reckon we are all a bunch of dudes just hacking around in there.



I've actually got an excellent Marshall schematic for the Class 5 in pdf format, but it's quite a bit larger than the forum allows to upload. 

Any suggestions from the group on how to share it? I'd be happy to let you guys have it.


----------



## DirtySteve

I found a schematic when I googled "marshall class 5 mods" and this came up. The guy that modded his class 5 with a 12" speaker also posted it on the music-electronics-forum and he posted a legible schematic. He said he had to beg marshall for it. here is the link...
I have modded my Marshall Class 5!!! He also did some other mods he talks about. The schematic is in post #13. 

I wasn't sure if it was legal to post it or not. I didn't want to get in trouble with anyone.


----------



## DirtySteve

13eastie said:


> I wouldn't go as far as that.
> First, I'm not sure what the actual stock tubes are (because the guy who sold me my amp had fitted NOS Mullards across the board). Can anyone confirm what these are?
> Second, the NOS Sovtek EL84M is something of an outlier as it is known not to break up much. I haven't tried the non-military version of this.



Mine came with a Sovtek el84 6bq5. I know others came with a JJ el84, but thats all I'm sure of.

From what I've read they came with a few different preamp tubes, red, white, and yellow labeled marshall tubes. Someone on TPG said the yellow is sovtek and the red ones are JJs but I can't confirm that other than in a sight comparison that's what they look like. ...I haven't seen a white labed one and haven't heard of any others.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey Michael! Shoot me a copy please!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Great info Steve!!!! Thanks.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> This weekend I picked up a Fulltone OCD and I have to say *WOW!!! *
> 
> I will post up several settings tomorrow but the way I really like it best is guitar--->TS-9--->OCD--->Class 5



Cool! I bought a used OCD a few weeks ago when I went to GC to order a ri 808, I still haven't ordered the 808. At first I didn't care much for it, but I tried it again this weekend with my new preamp tubes and I was stunned at how well it worked. Been playing it all weekend. Works really well. Java --> OCD--> Class 5 kicks ass! ...also OCD --> MXR OD --> C5 was good.

Speaking of pedals, all my pedals sound better since I got my new preamp tubes. I don't know if it's because they're high gain or just because they're better, but I have more gain and tighter than I ever expected to get out this amp without modding it. I was even playing metallica "am I evil"! In fact I'm retiring my second amp, a G50R CD and my metal muff, because now I can get into that territory and it sounds better with my C5. _(really,...I have witnesses)_


----------



## Gtarzan81

I believe I have 2 12ax's from mine, with white and red labels respectively. 
The stock el 84 sounded good, crunchy, and agressive, but started going on me shortly. I found the same thing with that el84 as you did, and the amp brightened up a bit also. I may run by my local GC, and see what el84's they have in, just for fun. 

P.S. I havent been playing guitar as much lately,as I'm having a fun time with my recently bought firearm. (safely of course)


----------



## LP26

I got my Class 5 last week and have been VERY impressed.

It came with a Tube Amp Doctor (TAD) EL84. The ECC83 tubes were Marshall brand without a country of origin marking. One had red labeling, the other white.

I put a new production Genelex EL84 in there along with a new production Genelex ECC83 in V1. I replaced the V2 tube with a new production Tung Sol ECC83. I'm getting great full tone.

I've used these new production (Russian) Genelex tubes in a few amps and have to say they're impressive sounding and built like the proverbial brick s_ _ _house. They are a bit pricey, but so far worth the cost of admission.


----------



## shonie777

Greetings from Arizona. I'm brand spanking new here and my name is Shonie. I just bought the Limited Edition Creme C5 this weekend. It's pretty sweet. 

I also own:
JCM 2000 TSL60
1976 Fender Dual Showman Reverb
Krank Rev JR
Line 6 Spider III 120
and about 12 or so guitars, mainly Gibsons and Fenders

I owe a lot to this forum for my decision in buying the C5. Lots of good info here. Thanks!

Anyways, here's some picture of the new C5 I bought.

Shonie





<BR>




<BR>




<BR>




<BR>


----------



## DirtySteve

LP26 said:


> I got my Class 5 last week and have been VERY impressed.
> 
> It came with a Tube Amp Doctor (TAD) EL84. The ECC83 tubes were Marshall brand without a country of origin marking. One had red labeling, the other white.
> 
> I put a new production Genelex EL84 in there along with a new production Genelex ECC83 in V1. I replaced the V2 tube with a new production Tung Sol ECC83. I'm getting great full tone.
> 
> I've used these new production (Russian) Genelex tubes in a few amps and have to say they're impressive sounding and built like the proverbial brick s_ _ _house. THey are a bit pricey, but so far worth the cost of admission.



Hey LP26, welcome to our little discussion here! I'm pretty impressed with my C5 as well, ...and it just keeps gettin' better all the time! 

I was using a Tungsol in V1 and out of all the current production tubes I tried I liked it the best. I've never tried the Genelex tubes though. Are those Russian? I'd be interested to know how the el84 compairs to a current production Sovtek el84. I didn't like the TAD at all. It was even darker than the JJ which I also found to be too dark.


----------



## esquire

I used my class 5 saturday night and recorded 9 songs with my band. Really impressed with the sound . Took me about 2 minutes to dial in my sound. Used a les paul florentine cutaway a 5 string tele tuned to G and a danelectro doubleneck 6 and 12 string.Sometimes the simplier the better.Just a great little amp.Now I want a red one.


----------



## LP26

Steve, yeah, the Genelex tubes are Russian, a New Sensor product. I've used the KT66, 12AX7, 12AU7 and the EL84 in a variety of amps. As a group they seem to have warmth and fullness.

It mistakenly wrote that I had a Tung Sol ECC83 in V2. It is, in fact, their ECC803, the gold pin tube.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome to the forum LP. 

As well as the Class 5 mics up for live, I am sure it records great.


----------



## 13eastie

OK, HERE IS MY DEFINITIVE CLASS 5 VALVE SET-UP





My Raytheon Black Plate 12AX7 from Marty came today.

I've been very pleased indeed with the sounds I'm getting from my Strat with the following combination of valves (from L to R in the photo):

V1: NOS Mullard 12AX7
V2: NOS Raytheon Black Plate 12AX7
V3: NOS Mullard EL84

There seems generally to be less bottom (which is what this amp has sometimes struggled to EQ out). It cleans up very easily with the volume up to 12 o'clock. The break-up is very progressive and responsive to your attack. At full gain the distortion is very musical - thick but not harsh.


----------



## shonie777

I'm brand spankin' new here. So hello to everyone. I'm from Norther Arizona, the 4 corners area. I'm pretty close to Monument Valley.

I just bought the Limited Edition Creme Marshall C5 this past weekend and I could not be happier with it. It's quite an amazing amp. I came across this site looking for info on the C5 and this forum provided me with a wealth of info. Thanks guys! All your information led me to buy the C5.

I've been reading about tube swaps here and I'm pretty excited to do the same myself when I get some more money to try some different tubes. Speaking of tubes, anyone here know where (web sites) I can get some tubes that won't break the bank and are worth experimenting with?

I plugged my C5 into my 2x12 cab with 16 ohm Celestion Vintage 30's (made in England) last night, and man did it sound good! Loud too! I can't believe this amp is only 5 watts!

I've only had about 2 hours of play time with my new C5 so far, but I hope to get busy and play around with it some more throughout the week after I get off work. i'm sitting here at work waiting for 5 o'clock to roll around so I can go play. Time is going really slow.....

I've only played my American Fender Strat on the C5 and have yet to try my Les paul or any of my other guitars on it. I own about 13-15 guitars.....I think? Most are Fender Strats and Teles. I have a Gibson Les Paul, a Les Paul copy, a Gibson ES335 12 String copy and few others.

I also own the following amps:
Marshall C5 (of course)
Marshall JCM2000 TSL60 (I got this real cheap...$300)
1976 Fender Dual Showman Reverb (I put a ton of money into this thing)
Krank Rev JR (got in trade for one of my guitars)
Line 6 Spider III (bought new, my first amp)

Shonie

Here's a pic of my new C5





If you'd like to see pics of any of my guitars or amps, let me know where to post them for you to see.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve - that schem is awesome, thanks! I'm already coming up with evil plots 

One last thing - anyone want to measure their B+, as in set the meter to AC and check it right off the transformers leads? That'd be great


----------



## Michael1987xl

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey Michael! Shoot me a copy please!



The schematic Steve posted is the same one I have. If you still need me to shoot it over to you though, just PM your e-mail addy and I'll get it right out.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Thanks man! I will snag it from there.


----------



## DirtySteve

Your welcome! I was just doing a search to see if anyone was doing any mods yet when I came across it. I wish I knew what I was looking at. I've modified a few of pedals, but I haven't been inside an amp yet. I'm still a little leery, and I don't know how to read the circuit to see what does what, I still have to go by someone elses mods.

Please post the ideas y'all come up with. I'm interested to know what the posibilities are.


----------



## LP26

The Genelex tubes are Russian made... They're from New Sensor. Each I've tried from power tubes to preamp tubes has performed well.

I have a pretty good collection of NOS tubes as well and will give some of those a shot in the Class 5. For the moment I'm pretty happy with what I'm getting from the Class 5. To mix things up a bit tonally I do occasionally use a Keeley Java Boost and a Fender standalone reverb.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Got a phone call today.
Had to leave at lunch and take care of some bidness...









*Yup! The RED Class 5!*


----------



## DirtySteve

Now that's HOT!! 

Congrats!!


----------



## 13eastie

DSL100 Dude said:


> Got a phone call today.
> Had to leave at lunch and take care of some bidness…
> *Yup! The RED Class 5!*


Very nice.

So is this to be the “hot” version?

And you’re going to jam a G10 Vintage into it?


----------



## esquire

DSL100 Dude said:


> Got a phone call today.
> Had to leave at lunch and take care of some bidness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup! The RED Class 5!*



It's a fine looking machine


----------



## IbanezMark

That RED class 5 is sexy!!
:cool2:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats up guys?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Thanks fellas! Yea, I think this one will be my "hot and spicy" Class 5.

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL is buying up all the Class 5 amps. What kinda person buys so many of the same thing? lol


----------



## DirtySteve

shonie777 said:


> Here's a pic of my new C5



Looks great Shonie, I'm really liking the cream C5. I called my GC last night and they have one in stock. I'm going to see it in person at lunch today. They have it stuck back for me. I have no business buying a new amp but I don't want to miss the chance for one of these. I'm not sure...

It'd be cool to have like a yin yang thing going on. Keep the cream one stock and mod the hell out of my black one. (we need an evil laugh smiley)


...why couldn't I see Shonies posts yesterday, but this morning I can?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Shonie, welcome to the forum and our little group. 

That creme C5 is BEAUTIFUL! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## DirtySteve

I should have never went to GCs web site yesterday, but I did, and there it was on the home page in all it's creamy goodness. Then if that wasn't enough I made the mistake of calling to see when they would have them in and wouldn't ya know it,... they just got one in... I went and looked at it at lunch today and found out it was the only one they got... and me standing there with a 10% off coupon...




...I couldn't help myself!






... yin and yang?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, that's beautiful. I love the creme sitting there with the black.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Alright fellas, who has gone stereo?


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve, that's beautiful. I love the creme sitting there with the black.



Yeah, they look pretty good together, but you know,... I really think it might be white! It looks more white than cream to me, but we'll call it cream...



Ran 'em both at the same time last night using my MXR KFK eq with the 2 outputs. I could turn one up and the other down and instantly go back and forth, playing with different eq settings and all... Main thing is the sound is much fuller and bigger with both of them cranked and eqed differently. Good times! 

The difference in the stock vs the preamp tubes I got from Marty was the only difference in the 2, but that's going to change.
I definately see the need for a speaker swap in one of them at least. ...and I need to get in touch with Marty again. I want to set up one to be a sweet blues amp, and the other to be a little fire breathin' monster!!!

When are you guys with a schematic and some know how gonna start talking about mods?


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> When are you guys with a schematic and some know how gonna start talking about mods?



Whenever you send me a Class5 of my own


----------



## colchar

shonie777 said:


> Greetings from Arizona. I'm brand spanking new here and my name is Shonie. I just bought the Limited Edition Creme C5 this weekend. It's pretty sweet.
> 
> I also own:
> JCM 2000 TSL60
> 1976 Fender Dual Showman Reverb
> Krank Rev JR
> Line 6 Spider III 120
> and about 12 or so guitars, mainly Gibsons and Fenders
> 
> I owe a lot to this forum for my decision in buying the C5. Lots of good info here. Thanks!
> 
> Anyways, here's some picture of the new C5 I bought.
> 
> Shonie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <BR>





Welcome to the club (and the forum)!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Heck yeah!

The more I look at it the more I am gonna have to go with white.


----------



## misterdetail

I'm been coveting a C5 for awhile now. I played one in a local shop a few months ago and have been smitten ever since. 99% of the time I can only play at bedroom volume, so I'd be running my Vox Satchurator pedal in to the C5 for distortion. Based on what I've read in this post I think that'll sound good. I've also got a Boss CE-2 for chorus and Boss DD-6 for delay. I'm a little worried about the C5 having no reverb or effects loop, but I'd live with that. Now I just gotta sell my current amp (Peavey Prowler) to get the funds for the C5. Hope it happens!


----------



## esquire

So many colors what ta do


----------



## DSL100 Dude

One of each!


----------



## esquire

DSL100 Dude said:


> One of each!



I already own 2 black ones. would really love to see them make them in yellow.Just for something different.Those creme and red ones are really nice looking.So far I have seen red, green, purple ,creme and black.Keep those colors coming Marshall.How bout Lake placid blue and baby blue too.


----------



## guitartate

Picked mine up today. Still in the box, 1 white one in stock,at a Guitar Center of all places! It must have been meant to be. I'll keep my DSL 401 into the cab but if you want raw old marshall with nothing impeding the tubes this is it. I must admit though I didn't think the 5 watts would be this loud in my basement. I'd better get a attenuator. I am thinking a weber....


----------



## Gtarzan81

guitartate said:


> Picked mine up today. Still in the box, 1 white one in stock,at a Guitar Center of all places! It must have been meant to be. I'll keep my DSL 401 into the cab but if you want raw old marshall with nothing impeding the tubes this is it. I must admit though I didn't think the 5 watts would be this loud in my basement. I'd better get a attenuator. I am thinking a weber....



You bought it without playing it first? Brave man sir!


----------



## benjammin420

shonie777 said:


>





DSL100 Dude said:


>



oh man, GAS attack :Ohno:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey Ben! How's it going? Time for another one huh? 

Esquire: Yellow would be way cool if they trimmed in black! These little power houses have become quite an obsession for me. It scares me to think how many times I am "going to have to have that one" when I see them.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi DSL and gang


----------



## ScienceFriction

Hi, first post and first Marshall amp! Before now I've kinda been a Fender guy (my Sovtek Mig 30 is all Bassman and I love it). I love my Green Class 5 I got about a week ago though. The speaker definitely needs breaking in, but it doesn't help that I have a very bright guitar. Right now I love running it around 5 on the volume with my guitar volume rolled down quite a bit, gives me a nice balanced sound. 

I'm planning on changing the tubes, and have done a bit of reading (here and other places), but I'm still not sure what the best way to go is. I want to add some clean headroom, I don't mind losing some gain, and I want a nice warm overdrive sound. I'm more of a fan of Clapton/Hendrix Crunch than of the hard JCM style crunch. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## guitars

When I first got mine about a month ago I swapped out the tubes. I put a JJ and 2 EH's. lately Its had the rattle, i've done all the dampning things posted on here. so tonight I swapped out the 2 EHs and put the stock tubes back and it seems better now.It must be a torcher chamber in there or the tubes they make today suck.Man this amp is so much fun and it sings.The speaker is loosening up too.It sounds better every time.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

What up LH! 

SF: Welcome to the forum and our thread. 
I love the green Class 5! It is the one I am still really drooling for. I agree with guitars, the speaker NEEDS to be worked! My black one has improved greatly. Having the red now gives me a side by side to compare it with. The fresh new speaker is harsh but it does get sweeter for sure.
Check with Marty here on the forum for a recommendation for a tube selection that matches your needs.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Not much DSL


----------



## ScienceFriction

Marty? I guess I would post in the tube thread about it, right?

Yeah, I really love the little Class 5. It's perfect for me because I don't really play out much, but I can push the volume enough to get a good cranked sound. It's a lot more affordable than having a bunch of dirt pedals for sure. Yeah, the green is very nice in person, I think it probably looks the classiest of all the colors- especially being made out of the very plastic like tolex (not a complaint). I dig it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You can also PM him directly. MartyStrat 54


----------



## esquire

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey Ben! How's it going? Time for another one huh?
> 
> Esquire: Yellow would be way cool if they trimmed in black! These little power houses have become quite an obsession for me. It scares me to think how many times I am "going to have to have that one" when I see them.


Ya me too . Can never get enough . And I like the idea of yellow with black trim .Lately one of my all time favorite amps.


----------



## ScienceFriction

DSL100 Dude said:


> You can also PM him directly. MartyStrat 54



Thanks, pm'd!

Now I just need to keep working away at that speaker.

Edit: I just checked the tubes, they're all Marshall branded, with a gold Marshall branded Tube Amp Doctor EL84. Nothing fancy, but sounds good until I get new tubes.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have read good things about TAD stuff.

I found that the best way to break in the speaker is to DIME IT!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey Ben! How's it going? Time for another one huh?



Hey, I wish I had money for another one  Actually I've been shopping around for basses, thats going to be my next purchase. I've been borrowing a nice Epiphone Viola and been playing it thru my C5, its sounds great, loose in the low end, but has that great Jack Bruce like distorted tone. The bass is louder than any of my guitars and I think it pushed the tubes harder because I recently noticed a diminished quality, time to PM Marty  I'm not really sure what to ask for though, I was happy enough with the stock tone, I dont really know how to improve upon it


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Not sure what kind of price point you are looking at but I saved a ton-o-cash a while back when I was shopping for an American Jazz Bass and Dude put a Squire Classic Vibe Jazz Bass in my hand. They are crazy nice. Fit, finish, everything was right on.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi ya DSL


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Not sure what kind of price point you are looking at but I saved a ton-o-cash a while back when I was shopping for an American Jazz Bass and Dude put a Squire Classic Vibe Jazz Bass in my hand. They are crazy nice. Fit, finish, everything was right on.



yeah, those CVs are impressive, I spent a day last week trying out basses, I tried a Roadworn Jazz, a MIM Jazz, a few other squires and the CV was the best of them all. I cant decide though if I want a Jazz, a P bass, or the Epiphone, theyre all nice and about the same price. I may end up with a couple 

A buddy of mine is giving my a Yamaha combo that was converted to a 2x12 cab, it needs speakers, but that way I can put in whichever ones I want and save still some money


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That is awesome! Load that bammer up with some greenbacks and you'll be singin'


----------



## DSL100 Dude

LH! You know you want a red one...


----------



## DirtySteve

Looks like marshall is still working on the rattle/buzz issue.

Look how they beefed up the tube retainer on my cream one...





It's a bitch to get the tube in and out of it but once it's lined up and in there, it doesn't budge. <-that's removing it completely, too.

For the record, no matter how hard I try I can't make my cream one buzz and my black one hasn't buzzed since I removed the cheapo tube retainer it came with. 
...to clarify - I never had a rattle, just a buzz at high vol. on lower notes.


----------



## lunatic78

benjammin420 said:


> Hey, I wish I had money for another one  Actually I've been shopping around for basses, thats going to be my next purchase. I've been borrowing a nice Epiphone Viola and been playing it thru my C5, its sounds great, loose in the low end, but has that great Jack Bruce like distorted tone. The bass is louder than any of my guitars and I think it pushed the tubes harder because I recently noticed a diminished quality, time to PM Marty  I'm not really sure what to ask for though, I was happy enough with the stock tone, I dont really know how to improve upon it



Hey Ben, I am new here, but I have a question about you running a bass through the C5

I have a musicman bass (sterling single humbucker), Do you think the Active pickups would do any damage running it through the C5? It wouldn't be at high volume, but I am curious of how it would sound.

Any thoughts if an active bass would put too much strain on the tubes and/or speaker? I could always run the headphone out into my 4x12 bass cab too if speaker was a possible issue.

Thanks in advance,
Scott


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey Scott, welcome to our little spot on the forum.

I am sure Ben will have more input on the subject but I will give ya what I have been playing with.

My Hamer USA custom has active pickups and it will pull the dirt up real quick on the Class 5. It is musical but it does growl. Running the Squire CV Jazz with passive pickups gives me much more room to go before breaking up. Remember, the C5 is designed to break up and it does it well. Playing Bass on it won't hurt it and quite frankly, I think it helps get that speaker broken in quicker.


----------



## benjammin420

lunatic78 said:


> Hey Ben, I am new here, but I have a question about you running a bass through the C5
> 
> I have a musicman bass (sterling single humbucker), Do you think the Active pickups would do any damage running it through the C5? It wouldn't be at high volume, but I am curious of how it would sound.
> 
> Any thoughts if an active bass would put too much strain on the tubes and/or speaker? I could always run the headphone out into my 4x12 bass cab too if speaker was a possible issue.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Scott



I was only speculating that the bass might've strained the tubes, I also run my amp thru an attenuator, no doubt that is a greater contributor to the wear of the tubes. I'm still pretty new to bass, I dont have much experience with active basses or how they compare to passives. I just now that the Viola bass has a more powerful sound than my LP or SG, I can hear a noticable increase in saturation with the bass. But as I said I run with an attenuator, so the amp is already dimed, than the bass is pushing it harder still. But just using the amp to practice, without an attenuator, at low volume, I dont think the bass could hurt, I think it sounds nice enough (very Jack Bruce or Jack Casady as I mentioned) I use it for recording bass too, with the headphone out run into my computer, until I get a proper bass amp or DI box, thats the bass way for me to capture the bass on recordings. But since I am also using the C5 to record the majority of guitar tracks, the tracks tend to bleed together, which, depending on the song, is good or bad. I'm starting to ramble, I hope I helped


----------



## lunatic78

Thanks for the warm welcome, I am so glad there is a whole crew of C5 guys, I have learned so much, and am loving my amp.

That makes sense if you are pushing an active guitar. I will definitely give it a try at low volumes. And if I leave my bass eq flat, it doesn't boost or cut, so the tubes shouldn't be too overworked.

If you are just starting out on bass, I have been an active bassist for about 8 years, and before during and after bass, I also have done some lead guitar work about a total playing time of around 16 yrs.

I have found the coolest "practice" bass amp, but I actually use it every week running the line out of the pre to the sound board. It is an Orange Crush 35b amp. It just sounds so great, nice mid punch and a smooth tone, really pulls some great tones out of my musicman.

A sansamp is also a good DI to run direct in, but the Orange is a great bass amp for the money, portable, and if you run to a system can run big rooms.

I hope that helps you too  and I LOVE my C5, it is really breaking in nicely, and it breathes a whole new life into my strat.

Scott


----------



## DSL100 Dude

My usual set up for bass is my Hamer USA custom going in to a Mesa/Boogie M6 Carbine combo. My wife plays bass in one of my bands and she tends to prefer the Squire CV Jazz into said combo. It is overkill in most cases but it sounds fantastic. 

That said, the CV Jazz in to the Class 5 is SWEEETT!!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi DSL and other Class 5 hooligans.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey LH! Always good to have you pop in. I still think a red Class 5 would suit ya well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey LH! Always good to have you pop in. I still think a red Class 5 would suit ya well.



You and you gang have me considering a Class5. But nothing says classic/contemporary or trampy like black


----------



## DSL100 Dude

hehhehhee! Just remember:

*Class 5 FTW!!!!!!*​


----------



## benjammin420

lunatic78 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, I am so glad there is a whole crew of C5 guys, I have learned so much, and am loving my amp.
> 
> That makes sense if you are pushing an active guitar. I will definitely give it a try at low volumes. And if I leave my bass eq flat, it doesn't boost or cut, so the tubes shouldn't be too overworked.
> 
> If you are just starting out on bass, I have been an active bassist for about 8 years, and before during and after bass, I also have done some lead guitar work about a total playing time of around 16 yrs.
> 
> I have found the coolest "practice" bass amp, but I actually use it every week running the line out of the pre to the sound board. It is an Orange Crush 35b amp. It just sounds so great, nice mid punch and a smooth tone, really pulls some great tones out of my musicman.
> 
> A sansamp is also a good DI to run direct in, but the Orange is a great bass amp for the money, portable, and if you run to a system can run big rooms.
> 
> I hope that helps you too  and I LOVE my C5, it is really breaking in nicely, and it breathes a whole new life into my strat.
> 
> Scott



Thanks for the tip, I'll have to look for one of those Crushs, Ive been thinking about the Bass Terrors, but I havent seen one to try it. I was playing an Ampeg Micro today at the store and it was pretty sweet, though the clerk was telling me it wouldnt be loud enough for gigs, but it also has a XLR out, so I imagine thru a PA it would be enough

I was also playing a Squier CV Jazz bass and it really impressed me, maybe when I get paid next week i'll be taking it home


----------



## benjammin420

longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi DSL and other Class 5 hooligans.



hey longhair


----------



## lunatic78

benjammin420 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll have to look for one of those Crushs, Ive been thinking about the Bass Terrors, but I havent seen one to try it. I was playing an Ampeg Micro today at the store and it was pretty sweet, though the clerk was telling me it wouldnt be loud enough for gigs, but it also has a XLR out, so I imagine thru a PA it would be enough
> 
> I was also playing a Squier CV Jazz bass and it really impressed me, maybe when I get paid next week i'll be taking it home



Yeah, it is a sweet small rig, I use it mainly run to a PA, but for really intimate gigs, I can get away with it. This next weekend I am playing a bigger outdoor thing, and I will have to bring my "full" bass rig instead, but that orange is great.

I tried my musicman through the C5 this weekend, man you guys are right, basses don't sound half bad through there!

Scott


----------



## ScienceFriction

So, with my speaker breaking in more on my Class 5, I'm starting it a nice warm chime on the lower volume settings. I think Marshall really made something special with this amp. People who are considering switching out the speaker, just give it more time you might be surprised.


----------



## benjammin420

ScienceFriction said:


> People who are considering switching out the speaker, just give it more time you might be surprised.



I agree, I cant imagine any other 10" sounding better


----------



## the_best_of_fools

Hi guys,

Just wondering if any of you have tried the Class 5 with an effects processor (I have a Vox Tonelab LE) and how good does it sound. I'm looking to get a low wattage amp like the Class 5 to practice at home and to jam with some friends, but I need to play at really low volume at home cause I live right above the building owner. So I need an amp that matches well with the Tonelab. I already own a Tech 21 TM30 for practice/jamming but I really dig the Class 5. 

Thanks!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

fellas: After this weekend I should have more time to expierment and try some different things like speaker a/b-ing and trying some different things. Playing bass and playing hard to break in the speaker just makes the C5 all the cooler. It was long past time for Marshall to "get back to it's roots" and produce a product that is just very simple and raw. Rock on with it!!

Best of: I am sure that a full processor would sound fine with the C5 at lower volumes like you are referring too. I have a GNX3000 that I have not touched since getting my first C5.


----------



## ScienceFriction

I agree about using effects at lower volumes. I was playing with my Class 5 at around 3/4 on the volume (same on guitar) with my Boss DD-2 Digital Delay and it sounded very good, really warm and clear like it should be. My CE-2 chorus sounded pretty good too. I think it may not be the best amp for pedals, but it's certainly not the worst and will probably sound okay even at higher volumes.


----------



## MikeySixStrings

Hello C5 crew...newbie here. I picked up a creme Class 5 recently after lusting after this amp for a while. Played a black one some months back and knew when I had the money it would be my next amp purchase. I'm not gigging any longer so my JCM800 half stack is way overkill for jamming in my townhouse. I was going to go for the green one, then saw the creme ones were available and had to have it. Dig that "vintage vibe" the creme ones have.

On to my issue...from day 1 the amp sounded great, but there was a crackling/popping noise when I would turn the amp off. I assumed it was a tube issue, but it didn't affect the sound while I was playing so I didn't worry about it. Then after about five days the amp started doing this weird, loud screeching/squealing sounds a few seconds after flipping the switch on, like while the tubes were warming up. Plus at this point the functionality was intermittent --sometimes it would actually work after making the weird sound, and sometimes it wouldn't.

I took it back today and they swapped it out with another one. Very cool of them, but strange considering I was also told I got "the last one" at the store (great story Guitar Center...tell every person that asks about the creme Class 5's that you only have one left). Anyway, brought it home and played it for about 40 minutes, then when I shut it off it did the same crackling/popping noise the first one made. I hope to goodness this one doesn't end up failing after a week like the other one.

So...short story long, WTF is causing this?! Anyone else having this issue? My guess is that its a tube issue, but I'm no amp tech.

To keep on rambling...a day after I got the amp a friend of mine sold me my first pedal ever, an original Marshall Guv'nor. I gotta say running that pedal into the C5 gives me some great JCM800 tones at bedroom levels, which is what I was trying to accomplish. 

Also, why won't these British bastards make this amp as a head?!?! C'mon, Marshall, people are willing to _throw_ money at you in this economy and you're not taking advantage of it!? I know you had the whole "breaking up with Korg" thing going on, but damn, give the people what they want.

And last but not least, some pics......(hey, I read all 15 pages of this thread, so I had a lot to say in my one post)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome to the Class 5 community! 

So, first off congrats on the sweet creme! Those pics are amazing. By reading the entire thread you know we love the pics. 

The first amp sounds to me like it had a bad tube. It could have even been that one was not seated perfectly and was causing issues possibly. I have not read or heard about a lot of what your describing on a C5, but it does sound like something with a bad preamp tube. I am sure Marty, RiverRatt, and the guys would be able to nail that down better then me.

Also, congrats on the Gov'ner. I have always read and heard praise for the pedal. I have no doubt it is a perfect match for the C5.

The C5 in a head version has been toosed around by a few folks. There is one fella that has already scratch made a head on another forum. I personally am indifferent to the head thing. With the way that Marshall designed the board, plugging in to a 16ohm cab makes the C5 a head and I must admit it sounds great. I have spent quite a bit of time breaking in my 10" speaker and it is worth it to do but pluggung in to a 4x12 with the C5 is sooooooo fun.


----------



## Tele52

DSL100 Dude said:


> Marty is the man for the NOS goodness. His prices are fair and I have no doubt that the set I am getting from him will sound sweet!



who is Marty? I need some NOS


----------



## DirtySteve

He is MartyStrat54. Check out the "who what when where and why" tube threads that are going on. He's all over the place. ...I love my preamp tubes I got from him. I'm about to place another order as soon as I decide what I need for power tubes.


----------



## MikeySixStrings

DSL100 Dude said:


> Welcome to the Class 5 community!
> 
> So, first off congrats on the sweet creme! Those pics are amazing. By reading the entire thread you know we love the pics.
> 
> The first amp sounds to me like it had a bad tube. It could have even been that one was not seated perfectly and was causing issues possibly. I have not read or heard about a lot of what your describing on a C5, but it does sound like something with a bad preamp tube. I am sure Marty, RiverRatt, and the guys would be able to nail that down better then me.
> 
> Also, congrats on the Gov'ner. I have always read and heard praise for the pedal. I have no doubt it is a perfect match for the C5.
> 
> The C5 in a head version has been toosed around by a few folks. There is one fella that has already scratch made a head on another forum. I personally am indifferent to the head thing. With the way that Marshall designed the board, plugging in to a 16ohm cab makes the C5 a head and I must admit it sounds great. I have spent quite a bit of time breaking in my 10" speaker and it is worth it to do but pluggung in to a 4x12 with the C5 is sooooooo fun.



Thanks for the welcome, DSL100. Your red Class 5 is the coolest red version I've seen thus far. The Sweetwater version with the checkerboard grill cloth was...uhh...how shall I put it..."not the most attractive".

Any word on how the 10" Greenback sounds vs. the stock 10"? Is it a drastic enough improvement to make it worth the money?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well fellas. Another successful gig with the Class 5! I actually ran them in stereo off of my DD-7 with a very MILD effect. I was going for that doubling guitar type of sound so dual mono would have worked as well but I really wanted to get a seperation that I had not had before. It was kinda neat. Very full sounding of course.


----------



## benjammin420

Tele52 said:


> who is Marty? I need some NOS



MartyStrat54, just send him a PM, I'm about to order some myself


----------



## DirtySteve

Mikey, somehow I missed your post yesterday. Sometimes I can't see new posts until the next day. Anyone else have that problem?

Anyhoo,.. I had the same thing happening with my Cream C5 when I got it. Swapped out the tubes and it was resolved. I don't know which tube it was, I swapped them all out. 



MikeySixStrings said:


>



I love that guitar! I've wanted for one of those for a long time and I love that finish. I bet she rocks through that C5! I can almost hear it now ...one of these days I hope to have one, ...and a Tele, too!

Steve


----------



## benjammin420

DirtySteve said:


> Sometimes I can't see new posts until the next day. Anyone else have that problem?



maybe  about an hour ago I had an email alert for a new post in this thread, but then there was no post here


----------



## jpaoletti

Loving my Class 5. The other day I had my volume all the way down,it still had sound when plucking strings. It's very quiet, but didn't think this should happen. Anyone else get this?
JP


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah man! With the volume all the way down you still get a little sound from the amp. It is a very simple old school type of circuit I reckon but I love it. Makes me feel better that I know something is coming out.


----------



## DirtySteve

jpaoletti said:


> Loving my Class 5. The other day I had my volume all the way down,it still had sound when plucking strings. It's very quiet, but didn't think this should happen. Anyone else get this?
> JP



Never really thought anything of it but yes, both of mine do that so I assume it's normal.


----------



## Roadburn

Nu toobs and a MV, by DrTube next friday!


----------



## jpaoletti

DirtySteve said:


> Never really thought anything of it but yes, both of mine do that so I assume it's normal.



Thanks guys! I feel better now.


----------



## MikeySixStrings

DirtySteve said:


> Mikey, somehow I missed your post yesterday. Sometimes I can't see new posts until the next day. Anyone else have that problem?
> 
> Anyhoo,.. I had the same thing happening with my Cream C5 when I got it. Swapped out the tubes and it was resolved. I don't know which tube it was, I swapped them all out.
> 
> I love that guitar! I've wanted for one of those for a long time and I love that finish. I bet she rocks through that C5! I can almost hear it now ...one of these days I hope to have one, ...and a Tele, too! Steve



Hi DirtySteve, thanks so much for confirming my suspicion. I had asked the guys at Guitar Center to swap out the tubes as a quick test to ensure thats what the issue was, but they refused. Said it was easier to just give me a new amp and send the other one back to Marshall for credit.

The LP Jr. is fairly new to me and I'm really digging the whole no-frills "less is more" vibe it has. They're also priced decently (though I got mine in a trade). If you can find one of these early-to-mid 2000's Melody Maker reissues with the P-90s, they can be had for under $400.





I also hope to have a Tele one of these days.


----------



## benjammin420

thats a nice Gibson amp!


----------



## MikeySixStrings

benjammin420 said:


> thats a nice Gibson amp!



Its not mine. I snagged that picture from a post at TGP.


----------



## benjammin420

MikeySixStrings said:


> Its not mine. I snagged that picture from a post at TGP.



too bad haha the C5 is still cool  that is a sweet Jr too, I've been wanting one for a while, but I got an SG Classic in June that is tiding me over nicely


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Must be something about the Gibson's that match up with a Class 5 so nice. Not that a Fender doesn't but y'all know what I mean.


----------



## the_best_of_fools

benjammin420 said:


> too bad haha the C5 is still cool  that is a sweet Jr too, I've been wanting one for a while, but I got an SG Classic in June that is tiding me over nicely




Don't forget to roll up the rim, you might win something.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Must be something about the Gibson's that match up with a Class 5 so nice. Not that a Fender doesn't but y'all know what I mean.



for sure, I think its because, generally speaking, Gibsons are more powerful guitars, which pushes the tubes harder, which is what most of us are into


----------



## DirtySteve

That Melody maker's a beauty, too. Damn I hate _GAS!!_ 

Ben, I like an SG, too! The best playing guitars I've ever played were a friend of mines about 20 yrs ago. He had an early 60s (as I recall ) Tele and an old SG. He had several nice guitars but the Tele and the SG were the ones I fell in love with. For reasons I can't explain, I've never owned either.


----------



## the_best_of_fools

I assume the SG with the P90s is a pretty good match with the Class 5, right?


----------



## benjammin420

DirtySteve said:


> That Melody maker's a beauty, too. Damn I hate _GAS!!_
> 
> Ben, I like an SG, too! The best playing guitars I've ever played were a friend of mines about 20 yrs ago. He had an early 60s (as I recall ) Tele and an old SG. He had several nice guitars but the Tele and the SG were the ones I fell in love with. For reasons I can't explain, I've never owned either.



Was his a 60s SG too? those ones were the best. I love mine, its light and slim with a fast neck



the_best_of_fools said:


> I assume the SG with the P90s is a pretty good match with the Class 5, right?



yeah its great, I replaced the pickups with a 10.3k bridge and a 7.5k neck, great combo, the bridge thru the C5 is mouth watering. I prefer humbuckers, and eventually I'll get another, maybe a 61 reissue, but for this is one of the best SGs ive played


----------



## DirtySteve

benjammin420 said:


> Was his a 60s SG too? those ones were the best. I love mine, its light and slim with a fast neck



I believe it was but that was so long ago and soooooooo many beers ago, I cant really remember for sure. I want to say the tele was a 61 or 62 and the SG was later, like 65 or 67, all I know for sure is they both felt and played incredible and I've never forgotten! He also had an old Rickenbacker, an Explorer and a Flying V. I know they were all high dollar and I was suprised he let me play them. 

Before I met him I had been playing acoustic for about 6yrs. Those were the first electric guitars I ever played, and I've never played anything of that quality since.


----------



## benjammin420

DirtySteve said:


> I believe it was but that was so long ago and soooooooo many beers ago, I cant really remember for sure. I want to say the tele was a 61 or 62 and the SG was later, like 65 or 67, all I know for sure is they both felt and played incredible and I've never forgotten! He also had an old Rickenbacker, an Explorer and a Flying V. I know they were all high dollar and I was suprised he let me play them.
> 
> Before I met him I had been playing acoustic for about 6yrs. Those were the first electric guitars I ever played, and I've never played anything of that quality since.



that is the bittersweet side of playing great gear, I'm fortunate to have never played any real vintage peices, and at the store, i avoid high end stuff that is out of my price range, the SG Classics are fantastic deals for the price they go for


----------



## c588

hey here's what my class 5 sounds like playing some slide [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCZppwg1jYs[/ame] had it a while so the speaker is nice and broken in


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Very nice!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi DSL & crew


----------



## benjammin420

c588 said:


> hey here's what my class 5 sounds like playing some slide http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCZppwg1jYs had it a while so the speaker is nice and broken in



sounds great, makes me want a Tele


----------



## c588

dont sound to bad for a bone stock 97 squier huh lol?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

It is not so much the tool as it is the tradesman. You made that setup work well and THAT is what it is all about!

PS, I bought a Squire Jazz bass over an American standard so I don't ever knock an instrument until I play it.

HEY LH!


----------



## c588

DSL100 Dude said:


> It is not so much the tool as it is the tradesman. You made that setup work well and THAT is what it is all about!
> 
> PS, I bought a Squire Jazz bass over an American standard so I don't ever knock an instrument until I play it.
> 
> HEY LH!



very true ive been looking for a 60's squire strat as we speak


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Good to see ya DSL


----------



## IbanezMark

I wish the class 5 came as a head with a single 8 ohm out!
:cool2:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have read that playing an 8 ohm cab will not hurt the amp. I have always heard you could run a 16 ohm cab in to a 8 ohm head but I didn't think it was the other way around.


----------



## DirtySteve

I read that too. It was Steve D who said it over on the Vintage Modern Forum. If y'all don't know it, there's a Marshall Class 5 section over there. If I remember correctly, it was SteveD that designed the Class 5. (???)

I tried using an 8ohm Veteran 30 from WGS and it was extremely dark and I didn't like it, but thats me. 


I have to say,.. _with those NOS preamp tubes I got from Marty my C5 frickin' RAWKS!!!_  I had some friends over fri nite that had heard my amp before and now they were blown away. I've never been more proud of anything in my life!!


----------



## benjammin420

I've used the C5 thru an 8 ohm cab with no problems, but I didnt do it for long periods either


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi DSL and gang


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey LH!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, the Class 5 section over there isn't bad. I try to stay caught up on there.
I am pretty sure that is where I read up on that as well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Whats going on in here? Topless dancers?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Topless dancers would send our view and post counts through the roof.  We have actually managed to hit 16 pages of pretty much ALL Class 5 related info. Everything from colors to using it with a bass.


----------



## Roadburn

+ 1 
Vintage Forums for Class 5 stuff!!!

And yes, SteveD, the engineer who designed the CLass 5, said something about speaker resistance and not needing to match.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Had an interesting thing happen today.

I was playing a gig this evening, playing a Jackson with a Cry Baby in to the C5. No other pedals or whatnots in line. About half way through a cool little funky blues riff I was playin', out of know where I get a loud nasty crackle and then voice through my C5! 

AAAGGGGGGHHHHHHH! NO WAY!!!! It's the curse of Spinal Tap!!!

Yup, you guessed it, there was some kind of MAJOR RF interference for about 10 minutes.

I have heard of this happening but have never seen it first hand lke this. If you guys have ever been around a high powered CB or Amature Radio you may have heard this through your car speakers or something. It was wickedly disturbing. Much worse then picking up a radio channel on your xbox hard drive or such.

I just hope it helped break in the speaker some more.


----------



## Gtarzan81

I once got some sort of talk radio station on mine, but it was very faint, and I thought I was losing it. 

First time I heard voices coming from an amp.


----------



## benjammin420

is it maybe from the pedal? I rarely use pedals and ive never had any interference issues (with the C5 at least)


----------



## c588

just had another like rock out session tell me what ya guys think of tha tone [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZGtXoo2nQM]YouTube - improv blues[/ame]


----------



## Roadburn

c588 said:


> just had another like rock out session tell me what ya guys think of tha tone YouTube - improv blues




Sounds pure classsssss!!!!
Probably one of the nicest new amps with classic tone.
B.t.w. is that the stock speaker?


----------



## Roadburn

DSL100 Dude said:


> Had an interesting thing happen today.
> 
> I was playing a gig this evening, playing a Jackson with a Cry Baby in to the C5. No other pedals or whatnots in line. About half way through a cool little funky blues riff I was playin', out of know where I get a loud nasty crackle and then voice through my C5!
> 
> AAAGGGGGGHHHHHHH! NO WAY!!!! It's the curse of Spinal Tap!!!
> 
> Yup, you guessed it, there was some kind of MAJOR RF interference for about 10 minutes.
> 
> I have heard of this happening but have never seen it first hand lke this. If you guys have ever been around a high powered CB or Amature Radio you may have heard this through your car speakers or something. It was wickedly disturbing. Much worse then picking up a radio channel on your xbox hard drive or such.
> 
> I just hope it helped break in the speaker some more.



Are you using an extensioncab? If so, try using a different speaker cable.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've lost the ability to view videos on my computer and I'm not computer literate enough to fix it.    I just see a black box with a small x in the corner...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

c588 said:


> just had another like rock out session tell me what ya guys think of tha tone YouTube - improv blues



Very nice. That closing groove was way cool.



Roadburn said:


> Are you using an extensioncab? If so, try using a different speaker cable.



Nope, just straight up combo. My guess is that there was a major grounding issue. I really don't expect it to happen again but it was interesting.



DirtySteve said:


> I've lost the ability to view videos on my computer and I'm not computer literate enough to fix it.    I just see a black box with a small x in the corner...



Maybe your patch is old and needs to be updated? Something like Flash or Java? Maybe?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gtarzan81 said:


> I once got some sort of talk radio station on mine, but it was very faint, and I thought I was losing it.
> 
> First time I heard voices coming from an amp.



No kidding. I have an Xbox that plays a radio station through the hard drive. It makes things interesting when new people come over to play.



benjammin420 said:


> is it maybe from the pedal? I rarely use pedals and ive never had any interference issues (with the C5 at least)



It's possible but I plug up my crybaby in all my rigs.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> It's possible but I plug up my crybaby in all my rigs.



just wondering, like I said, Ive never had that issue and I dont usually run pedals (I dont think ive even used my wah with the C5 yet ) Do use batteries are AC for power?


----------



## DirtySteve

If I turned the volume up too far on my Java, or if I ran 2 ODs at once I would pick up some religious radio station. Then the other day my amp was sounding week and the radio sta was coming in much louder. I swapped out my power tube and everything is back to normal. Is that what is meant by microphonic?

Anyway, I did a system restore on my computer and now everything is fine. I'll watch the video on my next break.


----------



## c588

Roadburn said:


> Sounds pure classsssss!!!!
> Probably one of the nicest new amps with classic tone.
> B.t.w. is that the stock speaker?



yup the stock speaker and i dont even crank it that much i also love the groove from 1:10 on lol started to feel it then


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I wish I could figure out what the heck is wrong with my camera. I wanted to post up some clips comparing the stock speaker well used and new. There is quite a difference.


----------



## c588

here is some harder stuff out of my class 5 tuned to Eb[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-APMdeT5kM]YouTube - class 5 fun[/ame] settings on amp are vol. 3
treb. 7
midd. 8
bass. 5

setting on blues driver are 
level. 10 o clock
tone 12 o clock
gain 1 o clock


----------



## IbanezMark

I just put in an offer on a local CLASS 5!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

AWESOME!!!

I hope your offer is accepted. The awesomeness of the Class 5 would be amazing in your hands.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> I hope your offer is accepted. The awesomeness of the Class 5 would be amazing in your hands.



I think my offer is gonna fly 
Did I mention it's *GREEN*?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

WOO HOO!!!!!

GREENAGE ROCKS!!!!! 


I wonder why my green one hasn't arrived yet???


----------



## benjammin420

green is where its at daddy-o :cool2:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Vader's Fist!


----------



## DirtySteve

Green is cool!!  ...got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Roadburn

Bunch of snobs, with your colloured marshalls, pfff... 

Got my C5 back with an MV installed by DrTube. Brought a couple of tubes so I can do some rolling.
I'm going to have a great weekend!


----------



## benjammin420

I had little choice when I bought mine, 4 of the 5 i played were green


----------



## IbanezMark

I can't wait to get it home. 
I just sold a guitar today too, so I have "tube" money burning a hole in my pocket.
I want to make this thing into a hotsauce, vintage beast


----------



## IbanezMark

NEW AMP DAY
Can I be an official member now? :cool2:


----------



## benjammin420




----------



## IbanezMark

Alright, now what tubes should I put in to make it scream? :cool2:


----------



## benjammin420

I'd say it will scream as is, tubes are icing on the cake


----------



## DirtySteve

IbanezMark said:


> Alright, now what tubes should I put in to make it scream? :cool2:



Congrats!  Looks great! The green is really growing on me, but I can't see owning 3 though, ...or can I... 

Ben is absolutly correct, but it can be made to be screamier (<-?? is that a word?) 

I got with Marty for some NOS goodies and mine black one's a screamer for sure with a high gain Ratheon black plate in V1 and a high gain Phillips Miniwatt in V2. ...and then kick in an OD or boost and hold on!!! That's a fun ride!


----------



## IbanezMark

I couldn't help myself, I had to pull out the chassis and take a look.
It has a Mesa branded 12AX7 in V1, Marshall branded ECC83 in V2, and Marshall branded EL83.

Thanks for the breakdown Steve, I wouldn't mind giving that combo a try :cool2:


----------



## IbanezMark

I love the simplicity of these amps. It takes all of 5 minutes to unscrew the back and get the chassis out!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

IbanezMark said:


> NEW AMP DAY
> Can I be an official member now? :cool2:



GLORIOUS!!!!!!!! 

You know you are all in as soon as you plugged it up and turned it on.


----------



## IbanezMark

Yeah I'm totally impressed by this little guy.
You wouldn't expect this featherweight to be a tone monster..but hot damn!
It's just packed full of thick Marshally goodness.

:cool2:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I know right! It is crazy how well they NAILED it with this amp. I really can't get enough of 'em.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Still waiting for you to join the club LH. It really is a fun amp that you can dime everything on it and just wail without having serious ear-ringing afterwards.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Still waiting for you to join the club LH. It really is a fun amp that you can dime everything on it and just wail without having serious ear-ringing afterwards.



I have considered it. The problem is I hate combos. I just cant stand them. Not sure why.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That is the best part, it suits up with a 4x12 wonderfully!


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> That is the best part, it suits up with a 4x12 wonderfully!



Oh man, I put it through one of my JCM 800 cabs this morning...
That little 5 watter pushed 400 watts of speakers like a pro. Looks like my DSL is going to get a break for a while!
I wonder how good it would sound through a quad of greenbacks 

:cool2:


----------



## IbanezMark

I should also note that I ran it at 8 ohms, dimed for about half an hour.
The little guy didn't even get hot..


----------



## benjammin420

DSL, I was just playing around with my Danelectro Octave/Fuzz, when it is engaged it start picking up radio signals, its got to be something with the pedals thats causing it


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Hey Folks, Sorry to jump in here while other things are being discussed but I just laid money down on a white Class 5. Awesome Amp!!!! 
Man it is Loud Too! I asked the sales guy working with me on the amp if i could try an sd-1 with the amp so i could turn the volume down and it's perfect. Here is a pic.


----------



## MM54

Didn't I hear someone mention that the white class5 was a GC thing? Because I skimmed the Musician's Friend catalog that came in the mail yesterday, and they offer it in black or "creme" (aka white). Is MF a DBA of GC or vice versa, or am I just terrible informed ?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Is MF a DBA of GC or vice versa, or am I just terrible informed ?



Neither. They at one time worked hand in hand until just a couple of years ago but I think that was it.


----------



## user name

MM54 said:


> Didn't I hear someone mention that the white class5 was a GC thing? Because I skimmed the Musician's Friend catalog that came in the mail yesterday, and they offer it in black or "creme" (aka white). Is MF a DBA of GC or vice versa, or am I just terrible informed ?



MF is a sister company of GC.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

user name said:


> MF is a sister company of GC.



You are right


----------



## IbanezMark

Neaves The Wicked said:


> Hey Folks, Sorry to jump in here while other things are being discussed but I just laid money down on a white Class 5. Awesome Amp!!!!
> Man it is Loud Too! I asked the sales guy working with me on the amp if i could try an sd-1 with the amp so i could turn the volume down and it's perfect. Here is a pic.



Nice!
A pedal really helps the C5 if you're playing it below 4 or 5 on the volume.


----------



## benjammin420

you guys using dirt pedals don't know what you're missing


----------



## Gtarzan81

Marshall: I'm lovin it! 

My sig says how I run mine.


----------



## IbanezMark

benjammin420 said:


> you guys using dirt pedals don't know what you're missing



I only use a pedal when there are other people in the house 
Otherwise, it's full-tilt into a 4x12!!!


----------



## MM54

user name said:


> MF is a sister company of GC.



That makes sense then, thanks!


----------



## benjammin420

IbanezMark said:


> I only use a pedal when there are other people in the house
> Otherwise, it's full-tilt into a 4x12!!!





I'm just busting balls a little, I'm sure most of you know I run mine through an attenuator, just trying to spread the love


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

They have a used Black one there too and i'm thinking about getting it also. After reading all 18 pages of this thread and grabbing a schematic in the process I'm thinking why the hell not get another. I would love it if i could find a white haze cab though but my White 1960a will do the trick after layaway is done


----------



## IbanezMark

DO IT
I've been thinking about getting another one as well. I'm having more fun with the Class 5 than any other amp I've owned.
:cool2:


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

I'm going back to GC this afternoon and i'll play through it see if it has the 3 piece back/rattle. Who knows what'll happen?


----------



## IbanezMark

Apparently the 3 piece backs have no rattle issues.
Mine is a 1 piece back and the only rattle I can hear is a "very slight" rattling of the cheapo wire tube retainer against the EL84. It's barely audible, but I'm going to fabricate a new tube retainer next time I have it apart (just because I can )


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

I saw one of the new tube retainers that one of the guys posted on here and it's pretty burrly! I know i would like to run in stereo but i'm wondering if a A/B box is the way to go with this? I don't think i want to go with a stereo effect that i have to keep engaged constantly to achieve the 2 amp setup but using an effect in stereo occassionly could really be cool


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Also just to mention this the #5 for my class 5 in my signature i made into the color of tolex my amp is covered in.


----------



## IbanezMark

If you run an A/B box, it won't be true stereo but rather 2 amps running in mono. It would sound big, but it would sound even bigger with a stereo delay (1 amp running with a very slight delay).

You have me GAS'ing for another one now!
:cool2:


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

ha ha ha GAS!!! I'll give you the advice you gave me DO IT!!! 
Well then maybe the delay or chorus would be the way to go.


----------



## MM54

Gas is killer. There is so much stuff I want now, but have almost no money. I have a set amount away for getting myself something special in December when I turn 18, and a bit that I'm trying to save up to get a new xbox (mine got the red ring after 4 happy years !).

On the list of amps I'd like to try out is the class5, when I go to college next August, I can't very well take a halfstack, so a class5 with an attenuator seems to be the way to go 

(On the likelyhood of not getting a class5, I'm also plotting a custom, better version )


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

You should try one out. They are neat little amps.


----------



## IbanezMark

Neaves The Wicked said:


> ha ha ha GAS!!! I'll give you the advice you gave me DO IT!!!
> Well then maybe the delay or chorus would be the way to go.



Maybe I can find someone local who is has a first generation and is fed up with the rattle


----------



## IbanezMark

MM54 said:


> Gas is killer. There is so much stuff I want now, but have almost no money. I have a set amount away for getting myself something special in December when I turn 18, and a bit that I'm trying to save up to get a new xbox (mine got the red ring after 4 happy years !).
> 
> On the list of amps I'd like to try out is the class5, when I go to college next August, I can't very well take a halfstack, so a class5 with an attenuator seems to be the way to go
> 
> (On the likelyhood of not getting a class5, I'm also plotting a custom, better version )



The C5 + an attenuator would be perfect for a dorm room. Heck you could have 4 of them and they would take up less space than a half stack. 
:cool2:


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

LOL that is funny as hell because i was just thinking before you posted that if the used one i'm going to check out rattles after i crank it in the amp room i'll try and talk them down on the price.


----------



## benjammin420

Neaves The Wicked said:


> I saw one of the new tube retainers that one of the guys posted on here and it's pretty burrly! I know i would like to run in stereo but i'm wondering if a A/B box is the way to go with this? I don't think i want to go with a stereo effect that i have to keep engaged constantly to achieve the 2 amp setup but using an effect in stereo occassionly could really be cool



I used a stereo chorus when I want to run stereo, but thats because I already had one, maybe there are better units, but it works great for me


----------



## IbanezMark

Exactly!
The C5 is so simple and has so few parts, any rattling can be attributed to a handful of components (all easily remedied IMO if you're not afraid to dig into it).


----------



## benjammin420

IbanezMark said:


> Heck you could have 4 of them and they would take up less space than a half stack.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Ok, I think i decided to just get the one class 5 for now. Since in paying the layaway off it will be december and we all know what time of year it is then but i think i may try after to get another white one later on.


----------



## benjammin420

A white C5 with a white 1960A would be one of the coolest things ever, I'm a little jealous


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

What's wierd is the money i was saving to buy a JMP was used to put the class 5 on layaway. I had only saved up $140.00 so far so I figured what the hell might as well get a marshall Amp in white while i can since i can't afford a Randy Rhoads Marshall.
Have you hunted for any white marshall cabs?


----------



## benjammin420

no, I was thinking of a getting a cab custom made to match the green of my C5, but I ended up getting a free cab from a friend, so thats cool too. I may re-toloex it green one day, but no hurry, I need some speakers for it first.

White Marshalls are far more common than green, so theyre definitely out there. It seems they are popular though with RR fans, so it may not be that easy/cheap to get one. As far as I know they dont make White haze cabs


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

If I were you I would go ahead and refinish the cab since you don't have speakers loaded. That's just me though. I don't think I have ever seen a green Marshall ever until seeing the Class 5.
I wish they made a White Haze Cab but I might be able to find an old Marshall mini stack cab in white.


----------



## MM54

Neaves The Wicked said:


> If I were you I would go ahead and refinish the cab since you don't have speakers loaded. That's just me though. I don't think I have ever seen a green Marshall ever until seeing the Class 5.
> I wish they made a White Haze Cab but I might be able to find an old Marshall mini stack cab in white.



My 4500 has kinda-green tolex on it. I've never been able to decide if it's faded out black or really green, it looks green though; the bottom where it wouldn't fade is the same shade. It's not a common color, I know that much


----------



## benjammin420

I did once see a Marshall 4x10 for sale online that looked to be a similar shade of green. I'm hoping they come out with some cabs for the Class line, like the Haze 1x12 but with a more vintage speaker, like the stock C5 10"


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

That would be awesome if they made matching extension cabs. Aren't the haze speakers specially designed? They could surely do the same for the Class in a 12 inch. Though there is a ton more speaker choices in 12".


----------



## DSL100 Dude

IbanezMark said:


> Oh man, I put it through one of my JCM 800 cabs this morning...
> That little 5 watter pushed 400 watts of speakers like a pro. Looks like my DSL is going to get a break for a while!
> I wonder how good it would sound through a quad of greenbacks
> 
> :cool2:



*1960TV!! Sounds GLORIOUS!!!*



IbanezMark said:


> I should also note that I ran it at 8 ohms, dimed for about half an hour.
> The little guy didn't even get hot..



*Yup! Steve D. was very confident that it would be good to go.*



benjammin420 said:


> DSL, I was just playing around with my Danelectro Octave/Fuzz, when it is engaged it start picking up radio signals, its got to be something with the pedals thats causing it



 *Very well may be?* 



IbanezMark said:


> DO IT
> I've been thinking about getting another one as well. I'm having more fun with the Class 5 than any other amp I've owned.
> :cool2:



*I KNOW RIGHT!!!! That is EXACTLY how I have been with these little things. I am just giddy waiting for my white and green ones to get here. I want to do a Class 5 wall on one of my gigs.*



Neaves The Wicked said:


> That would be awesome if they made matching extension cabs...



*That would be the 1960TV!!!!!*


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

The 1960TV looks awesome!!!!!
Dsl when are your white and green supposed to show up?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am hoping to see the white one this week.


----------



## IbanezMark

Nice!!!!
:cool2:


----------



## IbanezMark

I'm also digging the headphone jack trick. It's nice to be able to crank the thing without needing a pedal or killing anyone else in the house.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I'll admit Mark, I still have not used that trick yet. My headphone trick is to tell the family that I want some Class 5 time and shut the doors.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> I'll admit Mark, I still have not used that trick yet. My headphone trick is to tell the family that I want some Class 5 time and shut the doors.


----------



## benjammin420

Do you think it would be possible to run the C5 into a slave amp to boost the power to gig levels?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I don't see why not. I don't feel it is needed though.

I have used my Class 5 in my "rock" band by sitting the classic SM57 in front and ran it to the house. I promise you it mic's up beautifully. 

The one regular gig I am playing now that is what I am doing all the time and it has been great.


----------



## benjammin420

I was just thinking out loud. I have a Hot Rod Deville that I never use, but it has a fx loop, so I was thinking you could run the C5 (presumably thru the headphone jack) into the "return" and kicking in the power section and getting a bit more saturation and volume. Running through a PA is the best bet and is probably what I will do if/when I get a band together next. Have you ever tried the C5 with the band, without a PA (at practice or something) is it loud enough to get by?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The C5 is plenty loud for a band practice. I will not sit here and say that it will work great with a drummer that uses marching sticks and bangs like Animal or if your Bassist feels his SVT will "only sound good past 3 o'clock".

I have jammed with all of my bands with the C5 straight up. My rock band drummer was the only guy that tried to bury me and he lightened up once he realized it.


----------



## benjammin420

Was that with or without an extension cab?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Both. I really didn't get much more volume out of the 1960, just more fullness which is the nature of the cab.


----------



## benjammin420

I figured the fullness would add to the overall projection and sound coverage. It would be pretty sweet to have multiple C5s running in unison, we'll have to see what Santa brings for Xmas. I have seen any reds or whites at my local store yet though


----------



## IbanezMark

I haven't tried my C5 at practice yet, but I have a feeling it won't be loud enough as is.
We're a 3 piece, but we play LOUD. I'll probably have to mic it up and run it through the PA


----------



## DSL100 Dude

If when you practice you go above noon on your DSL's master then yeah, it is a safe bet that you will be looking to mic it up.


----------



## IbanezMark

how about 1'oclock on the master with the DSL?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nice! That is serious practice levels! 

And yeah, the C5 ain't gonna cut it on it's own. Nice to know that there are still a few fellas out there that practice at gig levels.

Sadly, even some gigs aren't even at gig levels anymore.


----------



## IbanezMark

Told ya we play loud! When you rehearse in a rental space, it's nice to be able to turn it up and flex the gear muscles :cool2:
I like to feel my pant legs flapping


----------



## esquire

benjammin420 said:


> no, I was thinking of a getting a cab custom made to match the green of my C5, but I ended up getting a free cab from a friend, so thats cool too. I may re-toloex it green one day, but no hurry, I need some speakers for it first.
> 
> White Marshalls are far more common than green, so theyre definitely out there. It seems they are popular though with RR fans, so it may not be that easy/cheap to get one. As far as I know they dont make White haze cabs



FYI Marshall made a green 1by 12 cab for the JTM 30 series amps in the mid to late 90's.And it was a 16 ohm deal.Every once in awhile you can see one on E bay for sale.I have a JTM 30 with 2 10'' speakers and the 1 by 12 extension cab.Great amp.Never had a problem with it.Hooked up my Class 5 to the 1 by12 cab and sounded great.Now I wonder how long it will be for Marshall to make a Class 5 with a stock 12'' speaker.That would be great


----------



## benjammin420

IbanezMark said:


> I like to feel my pant legs flapping


----------



## MikeySixStrings

Just saw this 2x12" cab posted on my local Craigslist. Would make a sweet match to someone with a GREEN Class 5.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That's what 4x12's are all about.

The music ain't bakin' if my nuts ain't shakin'!


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> The music ain't bakin' if my nuts ain't shakin'!



This is going in someones signature!


----------



## IbanezMark

Gtarzan81 said:


> This is going in someones signature!



Yup, looks like it made the cut


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Awww shucks!


----------



## Shango

Hi folks! I am a newbie here, and from some of the posts I've read, I am afraid you guys will eat me alive!! Anyhow, I just got my green c5 on Monday, and this little sucker is a monster! ( by the way, got my green 5 from AMS and they are in stock now for the going rate.) Wow, the red and white ones are SWWWEETT!
This little beast has popped my "valve cherry" so to speak. My only complaint is the lack of control over mids. Don't get me wrong, I love that classic British mid "bark". I just could use a little more in the way of tone options. I was thinking an EQ might help?? Any advise?


----------



## IbanezMark

You earned it dude!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am hoping to pick up my 10" greenback tomorrow! 
I plan on loading it up in the red one.


----------



## benjammin420

I'm curious how the greenback will compare to the C5's stock one


----------



## Shango

Hey there, guys! I'm a newbie here in Marshall land and judging by some of the posts, you guys are gonna eat me alive! Anyway, I just got my green C5 on Monday, and I've been shaking the house all week!(the green one is in stock at AMS right now)I am new to the tube world and in total bliss! I've only owned one other Marshall. It was an early nineties valvestate 2x12. My only complaint for the C5, is I would like to have more tonal options. I was thinking maybe an eq. Does anybody have any suggestions? I don't know if I should go graphic, parametric, or something else entirely.
I intend on taking full advantage of all your wisdom and experience! 

Sorry for posting twice. My first forum and I'm still learning!


----------



## DirtySteve

benjammin420 said:


> I'm curious how the greenback will compare to the C5's stock one



Me, too! ...and I want to know how it fits in it. I definately want to swap the speaker in one of my C5s, but I don't know what I want to try yet! I'm hoping to find a speaker that will tighten up the bottom end.

I've sent 2 e-mails to David @ WGS asking about his 10" Veteran and his G10C. I haven't heard back from him so I may look elsewhere.  Bummer because I've had excellent service from him in the past, and I love my 12" Veteran, but I think the 10" is a little different.


----------



## IbanezMark

I'm gonna guess the greenback will give it a bit more clean headroom.
Interested to hear about it!
:cool2:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am giddy as a school girl waiting to hear from the shop that it came in on the truck. I am saving my lunch break for running out to get it.


----------



## benjammin420

DirtySteve said:


> Me, too! ...and I want to know how it fits in it. I definately want to swap the speaker in one of my C5s, but I don't know what I want to try yet! I'm hoping to find a speaker that will tighten up the bottom end.
> 
> I've sent 2 e-mails to David @ WGS asking about his 10" Veteran and his G10C. I haven't heard back from him so I may look elsewhere.  Bummer because I've had excellent service from him in the past, and I love my 12" Veteran, but I think the 10" is a little different.



From my experience though, 10" speakers are usually have a looser bottom end, which is kind of weird considering how popular they are with bass players. I've been spoiled by my 2x12 cab i think


----------



## DirtySteve

benjammin420 said:


> From my experience though, 10" speakers are usually have a looser bottom end, which is kind of weird considering how popular they are with bass players. I've been spoiled by my 2x12 cab i think



Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of... I would love to find (or build) a head cab and turn the combo into a 112 speaker cab. ...or, maybe convert one to a 112 combo like that one dude did. 

If I didn't have 2 Class 5s I wouldn't even be thinking this much about it. I would instead be looking for a second low watter that would give me a little more gain and tighter feel, or something that would work well with a higher gain pedal like I've always done before. But since I love the looks and size and tone of the class 5 so much and I couldn't resist getting the Cream one when I saw it in person, I'm trying to go this route. 

If I knew of a good amp tech I would take it to see if it could be modded to give me what I need. I'm only concerned with my black one. the cream one will stay stock except for the tubes.


----------



## DirtySteve

Shango said:


> Hey there, guys! I'm a newbie here in Marshall land and judging by some of the posts, you guys are gonna eat me alive! Anyway, I just got my green C5 on Monday, and I've been shaking the house all week!(the green one is in stock at AMS right now)I am new to the tube world and in total bliss! I've only owned one other Marshall. It was an early nineties valvestate 2x12. My only complaint for the C5, is I would like to have more tonal options. I was thinking maybe an eq. Does anybody have any suggestions? I don't know if I should go graphic, parametric, or something else entirely.
> I intend on taking full advantage of all your wisdom and experience!
> 
> Sorry for posting twice. My first forum and I'm still learning!



Welcome Shango! always great to see more C5 love! I couldn't see your posts yesterday but they showed up this morning. That seems to happen a lot.

Anyway, I sometimes like to use a GE-7 as a boost and to jack up the mids. I also have an MXR Kerry King version but it's noisy and I only use it for the 2 outputs if I want to run two amps together. I usually put the GE-7 after a fuzz or before an OD. I keep switching back and forth between the GE-7, a boost or another OD set as boost. I've only used it to boost some mids and for that it works pretty good.

BTW, this is my first "real" Marshall too!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome Shango! 

Yeah, this delayed posting thing is driving me crazy. Hope it gets sorted with the next update.

Anyway, I have no doubt that running an eq in front of the C5 will give you some different tonal colors to play in. What I would suggest is taking your guitar and amp to a local shop and test drive what all they have to offer. I personally have never used an eq pedal so I am really of no help on suggestions. I have colored the sound by using different OD pedals that I have used for boosting or kicking the C5 into that "80's hot plexi" type of sound.

Post up some pics of your gear and of course let us know how your tests go.


----------



## IbanezMark

I haven't fired up my Class 5 in 2 days. 
This is a problem. I should spend some quality time with it tonight..
:cool2:


----------



## DirtySteve

OOh, I usually have friends over on Friday nights and we mostly jam acoustic, but tonight I get to have all to myself. 

My C5 doesn't have a clue what it's in for!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

On the hunt for the post that has the C5 schematic.

First one to find it, post it up.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Mark, play it everyday or it gets upset.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Speaker didn't make it in this week. Hopefully next week.


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## Neaves The Wicked

This ought to bring it up.

http://music-electronics-forum.com/attachments/9361d1274564422-c5_circuit_diagram_complete.-1-.pdf


----------



## DSL100 Dude

AWESOME!!!

Thanks dude.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

No Prob Bro! 

I have the PDF of the schem on my thumbdrive but the file size was too big for the forum so i was like well damn, lol. If i hadn't had to manually search for it I would have had it on here last night.


----------



## benjammin420

I was playing my Champ yesterday for the first time in, I dont know how long, it was great. Very different from the C5, both are equally kickass


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Very nice. The Fender I am GASing for is the '65 Deluxe Reverb.


----------



## benjammin420

Yeah those are nice. I never really like after Fender tones, but I love them when I play them. I like to have run the C5 and the Champ in stereo, that is tone-city, except the Champ needs a dirt pedal to keep up with the C5.

I picked up a Dunlop Jimi Hendrix Octavio for rent the other day, so far I'm liking it, it beats the shit out of the cheap Danelectro Octave-Fuzz I have now. Best of all, no radio interference


----------



## DSL100 Dude

No kidding. really odd that a few of us have had that.

I have used the same setup and not had it happen since. Very odd.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Do you guys remember in the marshall tour vid from youtube where they take you to the radio interference room? I wonder since the amp design is Class A it's more prone to radio issues? Just a Guess.


----------



## the_best_of_fools

Did any of you guys do the 1/4 watt mod so that you can use it at a lower volume?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I personally have no need for it. I crank mine as is all the time. I did see it discussed and was considering posting it on here as well.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Neaves The Wicked said:


> Do you guys remember in the marshall tour vid from youtube where they take you to the radio interference room? I wonder since the amp design is Class A it's more prone to radio issues? Just a Guess.



I missed that. I will have to check it out. I would love for a tech to jump in here on this.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Actually i think it's a sticky in the amps section of the forum.


----------



## DirtySteve

the_best_of_fools said:


> Did any of you guys do the 1/4 watt mod so that you can use it at a lower volume?



I did. I was using it all the time but I'm getting used to running the amp full on now and it's really not that loud to me any more. I still use it now and then. I just wish it was half power instead of 1/4 power. It would be much more useful to me. 

I removed my internal speaker wire but I could have just taped it up and out of the way. When you plug into the ext. jack or the headphone jack it disconects the internal speaker anyway. I used a spreaker cable I stole from my AVT50 and it works great for using the 1/4 power trick without an extention cab.






Full power...





1/4 power... (plug in only half way and don't forget to flip the switch!)


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Steve, not to shun your post aside but I'm wondering if Mr. DSL has recieved his green back yet?hmmmmmmmmmm? 

Steve by the way I like the speaker wire/lead fashioned with a 1/4 in jack, pretty cool.


----------



## DirtySteve

Neaves, that's cool! Hey, I just saw on the Vintage Modern forum that there might be a better way, but I'm waiting to see what others have to say about it. (hopefully Steve D's opinion) It involves adding a jumper wire. Then all you have to do is flip the switch to the headphone side and it switches to 1/4 power on the internal speaker. Marshall Vintage Modern Forum - View topic - Class 5 Mod It looks pretty cool but I don't know if I'd do it or not. I think I'm going invest in an attenuater.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

I just checked out the thread and it looks cool but like you I'm not gonna try it. I think the only mods i'm trying which aren't really mods are changing tubes.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Neaves The Wicked said:


> Steve, not to shun your post aside but I'm wondering if Mr. DSL has received his green back yet?hmmmmmmmmmm?



*I KNOW RIGHT!!!!!??????!!!!!!!*

So, I go down to the shop last week and sure enough NOPE! Short version is that what was sent was a nice, new 12" 16ohm greenback. 

Order has been placed again, this time with a 10" gold and a G10 Vintage added as well. I want to have fun trying the different speakers but with all of them having a higher power rating then the stock Celestion I am curious to see how it plays out.

WE WILL GET SOME SPEAKER COMPARISONS!!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Neaves, that's cool! Hey, I just saw on the Vintage Modern forum that there might be a better way, but I'm waiting to see what others have to say about it. (hopefully Steve D's opinion) It involves adding a jumper wire. Then all you have to do is flip the switch to the headphone side and it switches to 1/4 power on the internal speaker. Marshall Vintage Modern Forum - View topic - Class 5 Mod It looks pretty cool but I don't know if I'd do it or not. I think I'm going invest in an attenuater.



Yeah, that looked like a cool setup. I was waiting to see the reception on it before I posted it on here. Go ahead and post the pictures up so we have it here too.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi DSL and crew!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey LH! Your going to have to share with us all the different new tubes your trying out now.


----------



## benjammin420

DirtySteve said:


> I think I'm going invest in an attenuater.



do it


----------



## esquire

benjammin420 said:


> do it


Where can I get one?


----------



## benjammin420

esquire said:


> Where can I get one?



this is the guy who makes them http://myworld.ebay.ca/reyesaudio?ssPageName=ADME:X:CEM:CA:1181 it doesn't show any in stock, but you can send him an email and if he doesn't have some, he'll probably have the parts on hand. He told it might take a week, but he shipped it out in a day or 2 IIRC


----------



## DSL100 Dude

How much were those again?


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yeah, that looked like a cool setup. I was waiting to see the reception on it before I posted it on here. Go ahead and post the pictures up so we have it here too.



I'll do that. Ha ha, I just looked again noticed you're on there. I've registered but I haven't posted on there yet.




longfxukxnhair said:


> Hi DSL and crew!


Hey Longhair, back at cha!



DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey LH! Your going to have to share with us all the different new tubes your trying out now.


Yes, do tell... any el84s? I really like the preamp tubes I got from Marty, but I'm still looking for an el84.





benjammin420 said:


> do it



Ben I think that due to your post in the beginning of this thread that that's the one I'm going to try. Since you posted it again I don't have to ask if you still like it. Thanks!


----------



## DirtySteve

This was originally posted by kingbee on the Vintage Modern Forum...


> Just saw this in the Les Paul Forum:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Ad_02Std
> I wonder if it's possible to re-wire the output to the headphone socket to the internal speaker, so that when the switch is on "headphone" it just switches to 1/4 Watt. Anybody tried that?
> 
> I just did this mod myself and it works perfectly. It doesn't interfere with any of the other functions of the amp (if you plug headphones in it still switches the speaker off) but when the headphones are not plugged in just switching to "headphones" runs the amp at 1/4 watt through the internal speaker.
> 
> The mod looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> Adam



It looks cool and since I'm already using the internal speaker when I use the 1/4 power trick, why not? I would do it just so I don't have to move the cable back and forth, but I'm waiting to see if more people try it and we're sure it's not going to harm the amp in any way. 

:cool2:


----------



## IbanezMark

having some fun with the C5 at low volume through the headphone jack 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_Mrits8EOw]YouTube - Marshall Class 5 fun[/ame]


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> How much were those again?



I forget exactly, it cost me 70-80 with shipping and the exchange rate



DirtySteve said:


> Ben I think that due to your post in the beginning of this thread that that's the one I'm going to try. Since you posted it again I don't have to ask if you still like it. Thanks!



still love it 



DirtySteve said:


> This was originally posted by kingbee on the Vintage Modern Forum...
> 
> 
> It looks cool and since I'm already using the internal speaker when I use the 1/4 power trick, why not? I would do it just so I don't have to move the cable back and forth, but I'm waiting to see if more people try it and we're sure it's not going to harm the amp in any way.
> 
> :cool2:



I dont use that headphone out "trick" often, but I did attach a 1/4" plug to the internal speaker to use it with my attenuator. I can't imagine that switching the cable from one output to another would be all that taxing or annoying (little more than flipping the switch) rewiring it internally seems excessive to me, just my 2 cents


----------



## peterichardz

Just got a used C5 in a trade yesterday. Is in mint condition and has no rattle problems.
After playing it maxed out for several hours there were no problems.

FIRST A DISCLAMER!! "I AM NOT A QUALIFIED TECH AND DO NOT CLAIM TO BE"! THIS IS AN EXPERIMENT ON MY OWN EQUIPMENT AND IF SOMETHING IS DAMAGED, IT'S MY PROBLEM!!!!

Today I installed a cliff jack in the screen in back connected so when a cab is plugged in, it connects with the internall speaker in series. I'm using a Marshall AVT 112 cab loaded with a G12-100AVT 8 ohm.
With both speakers connected, the amp "sees" 17.03 ohms measured with a Fluke 77.
I played this set up cranked for about 3 hours today and it sounds great! I'm going to use this set up on stage this saturday.


----------



## benjammin420

peterichardz said:


> Today I installed a cliff jack in the screen in back connected so when a cab is plugged in, it connects with the internall speaker in series.



wow, never heard of that before, can you explain the cliff jack a bit more? is it a device?


----------



## DirtySteve

benjammin420 said:


> I dont use that headphone out "trick" often, but I did attach a 1/4" plug to the internal speaker to use it with my attenuator. I can't imagine that switching the cable from one output to another would be all that taxing or annoying (little more than flipping the switch) rewiring it internally seems excessive to me, just my 2 cents



I see your point, but it'd get rid of the cable sticking out the back of the amp and I'd rather just flip the switch if it's that simple! Maybe even mount a new switch on top. 

As many times as I've opened up my amp and as much as I love to solder, I don't see it as any big deal at all to do the mod. It's really not rewiring anything, just adding a jumper wire. 

Does that attenuater fit inside the amp?


----------



## benjammin420

DirtySteve said:


> I see your point, but it'd get rid of the cable sticking out the back of the amp and I'd rather just flip the switch if it's that simple! Maybe even mount a new switch on top.
> 
> As many times as I've opened up my amp and as much as I love to solder, I don't see it as any big deal at all to do the mod. It's really not rewiring anything, just adding a jumper wire.
> 
> Does that attenuater fit inside the amp?



I'm pretty sure it would, though I have tried. Be sure to post some pics of that mod job (then again, it also seems to me, if you are going with an attenuator, you probably wouldnt use the headphone output that much/if any)


----------



## peterichardz

benjammin420 said:


> wow, never heard of that before, can you explain the cliff jack a bit more? is it a device?



FIRST A DISCLAMER!! *"I AM NOT A QUALIFIED TECH AND DO NOT CLAIM TO BE"!* THIS IS AN EXPERIMENT ON MY OWN EQUIPMENT AND IF SOMETHING IS DAMAGED, IT'S MY PROBLEM!!!!
It's the plastic switching jack used at the input of a Marshall. I just connected it between the - lug of the internal speaker and the black wire that connects to that lug.

When the jack is NOT used, the internal speaker works as normal.

When a cab is plugged into the jack it connects the internal speaker in series with the speaker in the cab and both speakers work.

*WARNING! THIS DOES CAUSE A IMPEDANCE MISMATCH!!!!!!!!!!!*
The internal speaker is 16 ohm's which is what the amp is rated for. The cab I'm using is an 8 ohm cab. The total impedence of the 2 particular speakers I have measures 17.03 ohm's!


----------



## benjammin420

very interesting


----------



## DirtySteve

benjammin420 said:


> I'm pretty sure it would, though I have tried. Be sure to post some pics of that mod job (then again, it also seems to me, if you are going with an attenuator, you probably wouldnt use the headphone output that much/if any)



It's just that I thought it was cool so I posted about it. I read about it on the Vintage Modern forum. DSL100 said he saw it there too and said to post it here so we would have it here. Maybe I misunderstood him. I am not running out to do it. I just thought it was cool.

I am planning to get an attenuator and I'm sure I probably won't use the headphone output trick at all with an attenuator, there would be no point, but I have 2 C5s and I thought that the jumper mod might be cool to do on the second one.

But like I said, I'm not doing it unless others say it works and is safe first and even then, I might not ever do it. I'm just trying to pass on any C5 info I come across.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Good to see peace and quiet, and good tech info in here. Rather unlike some other threads around here lately *cough 13 years DSL cough*

Carry on......


----------



## DSL100 Dude

peterichardz said:


> FIRST A DISCLAMER!! *"I AM NOT A QUALIFIED TECH AND DO NOT CLAIM TO BE"!* THIS IS AN EXPERIMENT ON MY OWN EQUIPMENT AND IF SOMETHING IS DAMAGED, IT'S MY PROBLEM!!!!
> It's the plastic switching jack used at the input of a Marshall. I just connected it between the - lug of the internal speaker and the black wire that connects to that lug.
> 
> When the jack is NOT used, the internal speaker works as normal.
> 
> When a cab is plugged into the jack it connects the internal speaker in series with the speaker in the cab and both speakers work.
> 
> *WARNING! THIS DOES CAUSE A IMPEDANCE MISMATCH!!!!!!!!!!!*
> The internal speaker is 16 ohm's which is what the amp is rated for. The cab I'm using is an 8 ohm cab. The total impedence of the 2 particular speakers I have measures 17.03 ohm's!



Thanks for the info! All of my cabs are 16ohm so I have just done the standard plug in and go deal but this is really cool.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ben: Thanks dude. I am thinking about going ahaead and picking up one of those attenuators. If there is a time when I need to gig with the C5 at a lower volume then what it currently produces, I would like to have that on tap.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Ben: Thanks dude. I am thinking about going ahaead and picking up one of those attenuators. If there is a time when I need to gig with the C5 at a lower volume then what it currently produces, I would like to have that on tap.



No problem. I'm getting together with some friends to jam this weekend, its going to be my first time with the C5, hopefully it is enough power. though the last time I played with these guys I was trying out an Orange Tiny Terror, and it had alot more power than was needed. I will have the Output Tamer with me though in case the amp is more powerful than needed, I'll be playing thru a 4x12 for the first time with it too, so I dont know how much that will affect the perceived output


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, I am in the same boat as you. What to do what not to do.... So many choices.

I was thinking of going ahead and adding the jumper to my black one. I do worry about the tone difference though. I will let you know how it goes. Thanks again for bringing it on over here.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gtarzan81 said:


> Good to see peace and quiet, and good tech info in here. Rather unlike some other threads around here lately *cough 13 years DSL cough*
> 
> Carry on......



 Did I miss smething?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

benjammin420 said:


> No problem. I'm getting together with some friends to jam this weekend, its going to be my first time with the C5, hopefully it is enough power. though the last time I played with these guys I was trying out an Orange Tiny Terror, and it had alot more power than was needed. I will have the Output Tamer with me though in case the amp is more powerful than needed, I'll be playing thru a 4x12 for the first time with it too, so I dont know how much that will affect the perceived output



DUDE!!!!! You are in for a treat! The Class 5 through a 4x12 is AWESOME!!!

I don't know how hard you guys jam but I would guess you will want to dime the C5 through that 4x12 and everyone else keep up.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Did I miss smething?



Yes. tons that I'm just finding out about. Check the backstage mod and why all the bitterness threads, 13 years of dsl, now locked ,in amps, and the 900 thread. Drama city....


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

DSL100 Dude said:


> *I KNOW RIGHT!!!!!??????!!!!!!!*
> 
> So, I go down to the shop last week and sure enough NOPE! Short version is that what was sent was a nice, new 12" 16ohm greenback.
> 
> Order has been placed again, this time with a 10" gold and a G10 Vintage added as well. I want to have fun trying the different speakers but with all of them having a higher power rating then the stock Celestion I am curious to see how it plays out.
> 
> WE WILL GET SOME SPEAKER COMPARISONS!!!!!



WOW! All 3 celestion 10 inchers Rock On! I can't wait to hear about the gold!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The gold _should_ be a very clean speaker. I expect the greenback and stock speaker are going to be the ones that give that nice break up.

We will see soon.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gtarzan81 said:


> Yes. tons that I'm just finding out about. Check the backstage mod and why all the bitterness threads, 13 years of dsl, now locked ,in amps, and the 900 thread. Drama city....



Sounds like I am most likely better off not even heading there.


----------



## benjammin420

I was reading somewhere that the Gold might not fit inside the C5 chassis, I hope thats not the case


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I hope that is not the case. I have seen pictures of rubber bump stops that I assume are to avoid rattles. I would think that by removing or changing the rubber, there may be room for the gold.


----------



## benjammin420

FWIW Celestion gold in Class 5 - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ah man, another forum for me to browse...


----------



## benjammin420

haha I know Gtarzan at least is over there too, not a big C5 contingent but a few good guys


----------



## Roadburn

Gtarzan81 said:


> Yes. tons that I'm just finding out about. Check the backstage mod and why all the bitterness threads, 13 years of dsl, now locked ,in amps, and the 900 thread. Drama city....




Looks like you wanted to be next to do some hammering...?
Maybe I missinterpreted though


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve, I am in the same boat as you. *What to do what not to do.... So many choices.*
> 
> I was thinking of going ahead and adding the jumper to my black one. I do worry about the tone difference though. I will let you know how it goes. Thanks again for bringing it on over here.



Thats for sure! Now that I have a second one I'm not so much afraid to try different things. 

...I've been thinking about getting (or building if I can't find one) a head case for my black one and making the combo cab into a 112 speaker cab. 
Then last night I was thinking what, if any, difference it would make on the sound if I left it a 110 cab but without the amp in it. There would be more 10 " speaker choices because I wouldn't have to worry about weather it would fit or not. The question is, would the 10" speaker sound better or worse or just the same if the amp were removed?  I think I'm in for some experimenting this weekend.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Roadburn said:


> Looks like you wanted to be next to do some hammering...?
> Maybe I missinterpreted though



Just a comment, and maybe a call out. People bounce to other threads to sling trash talking it seems. No more snark in that thread since I posted that. 

My job here is done.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, I would think with the amp removed and more "room" in the cabinet that you would get more bass and lo mids out of the cabinet. Let us know how the project goes.


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> Thats for sure! Now that I have a second one I'm not so much afraid to try different things.
> 
> ...I've been thinking about getting (or building if I can't find one) a head case for my black one and making the combo cab into a 112 speaker cab.
> Then last night I was thinking what, if any, difference it would make on the sound if I left it a 110 cab but without the amp in it. There would be more 10 " speaker choices because I wouldn't have to worry about weather it would fit or not. The question is, would the 10" speaker sound better or worse or just the same if the amp were removed?  I think I'm in for some experimenting this weekend.



Different enclosures make a speaker sound different. You create more volume (space, not sound) by taking out the actual amp. 
This should affect the sound, although I don't have a clue how much. [edit]I think DSL100 told what would happen if you did.[/edit]
It wouldn't surprise me if the guys at Marshall made calculations for the amount of space the speaker needs to sound optimal.
Those calculations would be for the "one piece back C5" and not the 3 piece. (the size is still the same, between the 1 pice and 3 piece versions)
The grill on the back (middle piece) in the 3 piece version relieves presure inside the box though (probably to solve the rattle).

So the speaker might not even be optimal for an open backed enclosure.

If you have a 3 piece I would suggest, if you go on with the project, to try the 10" but with a 1 piece (improvised if needed) back instead. It could improve the sound.

Size of the enclosure, open or closed back etc. it all matters.


----------



## Roadburn

Gtarzan81 said:


> Just a comment, and maybe a call out. People bounce to other threads to sling trash talking it seems. No more snark in that thread since I posted that.
> 
> My job here is done.



My remark was without harm intended ... I hope you got that.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Roadburn said:


> My remark was without harm intended ... I hope you got that.



No worries. I'm not sensitive..unless a hot girl wants to cry on my shoulder.


----------



## DirtySteve

Honestly, I had considered all the details yet. I will probably start by just removing the amp and putting everything else back the way it is. 






That will leave an open slot at the bottom of the top piece above the metal grill. Now at that point do I want to cut a small piece of plywood to fit only where the metal grill is and leave that slot open in the top piece, or do I want to make a whole new one piece back? ...probably a one piece back, huh?


Then there's the top to close up where the control panel is and there's a vent. 






The closed back cabs I have experience with were ported. I wonder do I need to have it ported somewhere?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

It would be cool to try all the different openings in different combinations. If you really want to go all out try a few different materials too.


----------



## DirtySteve

For now I'm sure I'll just use what ever I can find around the house. I have a few options.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Excellent!
I would really like to know how tight it would be if you seal up everything but the tube vent. Or even half the tube vent.

Oh the possibilities!


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't have a computer at home so it will be monday before I get back, but I will give a full report!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Awesome!!! Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

OK Dudes! I'm going to pick up My White Class 5 here in an hour or two I'll take pics and post promptly after playing


----------



## benjammin420




----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Rock On! It is Home!!!! 

Got to crank it for an hour. I tried 2 different overdrives with it and the keeley sd-1 wins. The other overdrive is a MIJ sd-1. The keeley seemed to bring in the bass frequency more since when it's cranked you really need to turn it down since it gets flubby but that pedal just complimented the amp so well. 

The amp is more cream than white check it out.
It has the sticker with the persons name who finished it , M Feltham. Great Job!


----------



## benjammin420

what were you using for a guitar?


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

I'm using a 1982 aria pro 2 Urchin U70 set neck. Here is a pic of one of the ones i own.
I took this pick after giving it a bath  So no strings and the tail piece is on upside down so it would stay on the guitar.


----------



## benjammin420

very cool


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Plugged the Class 5 into the 4x12 and It's Iron Maiden! 

Played along with where eagles dare and it's incredibly close. WOW!


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Question? If i run 2 class 5's in stereo do i have to run an overdrive for each amp or will one translate through both?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

With the straight up od-mod-delay chain you would be good with just the one pedal.

Congrats by the way. The Aria looks way cool and the Class 5 of course is beautiful. Hooking up to a 4x12 is an intense experience. The first two or three days that was all I was doing.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Hey DSL, Here is what i was thinking about doing. Overdrive into stereo reverb pedal into both amps. Would this work?

Dude thanks for the kudo's on the gear. The class 5 rules!!! I can see myself like you running the 4x12 alot  Can't wait to run in stereo!


----------



## benjammin420

Yeah, that will work, I run my C5 with my Champ in stereo via a chorus pedal. I put my DS1 after the chorus, into the Fender only, the C5 has enough gain for me as it is

I got to play mine thru a 4x12 with some friends today, it rocked  Got to play some bass too which was fun, I got to try out this Ampeg Micro-VR amo that Ive been renting along with the bass. It was plenty powerful, and nice tone too. I'm worried about reliability, it doesnt feel anywhere near as solid/sturdy as a C5 or a Tiny Terror


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

I guess i'll have to experiment after i have 2 class 5's ! 

Due that ampeg looks awesome! I always have liked there stuff.
Ben I went to your myspace and I have to say dude that when you took the pickguard and and took off the pickup covers and toggle switch ring it really made that les paul of your look 1000% better Awesome!


----------



## benjammin420

thanks! I really did like the look of the cream pickups, but eventually I got the urge to try other pickups. I put in some Guitarforce and are alot happier with the sound. This is what the guitar looks like now (except the neck pickup is flipped around)


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

I LIKE THE ZEBRAS!   I have never heard of Guitarforce. I'll look them up online.


----------



## benjammin420

I heard about them on the MyLesPaul forum. I love them, they are the tone I was looking for out of a Les Paul, not to mention the pairing with a Marshall. When I was playing yesterday, I was in heaven, the sustain, the feedback, the saturation and harmonics....


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Sounds Awesome!  I'll check into the Ben. Rock On!


----------



## peterichardz

Well, the Class 5 didn't pass the gig test. Had to run it in the monitors to hear it and way to fizzy when cranked even thru a 4X12.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Wow! Fizzy when it was cranked!?!? 

Maybe a tube going bad or something? Fizz is the one thing that I have not experienced when I crank 'em. 
Sorry that it wasn't loud enough for your gig. I have been able to gig with it but like I have said before, that was with a band that doesn't play full throttle.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey Ben I just checked the specs on that Ampeg. Not bad! I am a bit surprised they didn't drive the preamp with a 12ax7 though. I may have to go find one and give it a little test drive.


----------



## peterichardz

DSL100 Dude said:


> Wow! Fizzy when it was cranked!?!?
> 
> Maybe a tube going bad or something? Fizz is the one thing that I have not experienced when I crank 'em.
> Sorry that it wasn't loud enough for your gig. I have been able to gig with it but like I have said before, that was with a band that doesn't play full throttle.



Maybe fizzy was the wrong term. All I could hear from the amp was a high end fuzzy? sound like a crappy pedal.

I was using the internal speaker along with a Marshall 1960A loaded with stock 75's.

We are a VERY LOUD power trio, and I use a '77 JMP 50 watt MV head thru the 1960A. Settings are Pres=3 Bass=6 Mid=6 Treb=4 Master= 4-5 Pre=8-10
I do love the sound of the C5 at home, but was asking a LOT of it at a gig.


----------



## Roadburn

peterichardz said:


> Maybe fizzy was the wrong term. All I could hear from the amp was a high end fuzzy? sound like a crappy pedal.
> 
> I was using the internal speaker along with a Marshall 1960A loaded with stock 75's.
> 
> We are a VERY LOUD power trio, and I use a '77 JMP 50 watt MV head thru the 1960A. Settings are Pres=3 Bass=6 Mid=6 Treb=4 Master= 4-5 Pre=8-10
> I do love the sound of the C5 at home, but was asking a LOT of it at a gig.




Here is a completely and utterly stoopid suggestion.
Try a EH 12ax7. They are darker/less chirpy.
Works in mine...


----------



## poeman33

peterichardz said:


> Maybe fizzy was the wrong term. All I could hear from the amp was a high end fuzzy? sound like a crappy pedal.
> 
> I was using the internal speaker along with a Marshall 1960A loaded with stock 75's.
> 
> We are a VERY LOUD power trio, and I use a '77 JMP 50 watt MV head thru the 1960A. Settings are Pres=3 Bass=6 Mid=6 Treb=4 Master= 4-5 Pre=8-10
> I do love the sound of the C5 at home, but was asking a LOT of it at a gig.



Sounds like mine did when it started to overheat. I would call it "muddy", instead of fuzzy, but probably the same thing. If I turned it down or off for a while and it would clear up...then come back as soon as it got hot again. I'm still waiting for my third C5. They didn't have any new ones to replace the last one, so they are doing all the mods on the last one and sending it back...If this one rattles, I'm giving up...I guess I'll have some expensive firewood...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

peterichardz said:


> Maybe fizzy was the wrong term. All I could hear from the amp was a high end fuzzy? sound like a crappy pedal.
> 
> I was using the internal speaker along with a Marshall 1960A loaded with stock 75's.
> 
> We are a VERY LOUD power trio, and I use a '77 JMP 50 watt MV head thru the 1960A. Settings are Pres=3 Bass=6 Mid=6 Treb=4 Master= 4-5 Pre=8-10
> I do love the sound of the C5 at home, but was asking a LOT of it at a gig.



How are you using the internal with the 1960? Is there a mod for that? Everytime I plug in my cab the internal cuts off.


----------



## peterichardz

DSL100 Dude said:


> How are you using the internal with the 1960? Is there a mod for that? Everytime I plug in my cab the internal cuts off.



I posted this mod saturday.




peterichardz said:


> Just got a used C5 in a trade yesterday. Is in mint condition and has no rattle problems.
> After playing it maxed out for several hours there were no problems.
> 
> FIRST A DISCLAMER!! "I AM NOT A QUALIFIED TECH AND DO NOT CLAIM TO BE"! THIS IS AN EXPERIMENT ON MY OWN EQUIPMENT AND IF SOMETHING IS DAMAGED, IT'S MY PROBLEM!!!!
> 
> Today I installed a cliff jack in the screen in back connected so when a cab is plugged in, it connects with the internall speaker in series. I'm using a Marshall AVT 112 cab loaded with a G12-100AVT 8 ohm.
> With both speakers connected, the amp "sees" 17.03 ohms measured with a Fluke 77.
> I played this set up cranked for about 3 hours today and it sounds great! I'm going to use this set up on stage this saturday.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> How are you using the internal with the 1960? Is there a mod for that? Everytime I plug in my cab the internal cuts off.



he did say he had wired up his amp specially for that purpose, I would assume that has something to do with it. 

Pete, do you still have the stock tubes in? they can sound less than great running at full power


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey Ben I just checked the specs on that Ampeg. Not bad! I am a bit surprised they didn't drive the preamp with a 12ax7 though. I may have to go find one and give it a little test drive.



It actually sounds pretty good, alot of Ampeg people in the TalkBass forum say they are surprisingly close to old SVTs. I was running it with the master volume cranked, and the gain around 1 o'clock and it was plenty loud to compete with one guitar and drums. I had all the EQ set on full (as I would put a guitar amp all on 10) i didnt realize until afterwards that those controls are a cut/boost, so I had everything boosted through the roof too .)

Overall I was happy with it, only its a bit small and fragile feeling, I'm worried about how well it would last in the back of a van next to cabs and guitar cases etc


----------



## peterichardz

benjammin420 said:


> he did say he had wired up his amp specially for that purpose, I would assume that has something to do with it.
> 
> Pete, do you still have the stock tubes in? they can sound less than great running at full power



Yes. I havn't done any tube tasting yet, but I have some rca's, jj's, ruby's, and several really old ecc83's form an old Grundig all tube reel to reel I'm going to try.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

peterichardz said:


> I posted this mod saturday.



Aww crap. I forgot about that. The dangers of posting while on Monday...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

benjammin420 said:


> he did say he had wired up his amp specially for that purpose, I would assume that has something to do with it.
> 
> Pete, do you still have the stock tubes in? they can sound less than great running at full power



Yeah, I totally forgot about that.




benjammin420 said:


> It actually sounds pretty good, alot of Ampeg people in the TalkBass forum say they are surprisingly close to old SVTs. I was running it with the master volume cranked, and the gain around 1 o'clock and it was plenty loud to compete with one guitar and drums. I had all the EQ set on full (as I would put a guitar amp all on 10) i didn't realize until afterwards that those controls are a cut/boost, so I had everything boosted through the roof too .)
> 
> Overall I was happy with it, only its a bit small and fragile feeling, I'm worried about how well it would last in the back of a van next to cabs and guitar cases etc



Sounds like a ton of fun.
I always worry about equipment being "road ready". So much stuff is getting built with cheaper materials that just don't hold up.


----------



## benjammin420

peterichardz said:


> Yes. I havn't done any tube tasting yet, but I have some rca's, jj's, ruby's, and several really old ecc83's form an old Grundig all tube reel to reel I'm going to try.



I would try some of those for sure, the stock tubes didnt sound too great to me (at maximum volume), I put in some Groove tubes and it made a noticable difference, though now as they are wearing out the quality is going down again


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Sounds like a ton of fun.
> I always worry about equipment being "road ready". So much stuff is getting built with cheaper materials that just don't hold up.



exactly, I'd rather pay more and get something that could last me indefinitely. I was watching some M6 Carbine demos on youtube, I'm going to have to track one of those too. I also want to get my hands on a Bass Terror before I decide on a final purchase. The Ampeg is a great price and has the power I need (for now) with tone I like. Maybe getting a little road case for it would be adequate protection (then again, it could still be cheap inside in ways I cant protect/prevent)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I would think that the internals would still be solid. Well, I would like to think so anyway. Ampeg has been a top name for bass for a long time. A lifetime ago I had an SVT rig that of course was "THE SOUND" for everything I was playing. Dang thing also weighed as much as a truck. Not exactly what I need now that I am older and don't have as much help as I used too. I would think a top quality road case would help a lot.


----------



## DirtySteve

Edit: I deleted what I typed here because I wasn't thinking clear and the guys on the power tube thread helped me out with that. I have a problem I have to figure out with my settup before I can comment on the cab convertion I was working on. More to come at a later date...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

WOW!

I would reckon that changes in temp and humidity would effect an amp. Maybe not to the extreme of an instrument but still something. Otherwise, there would have never been a reason to move from tubes to solid state to begin with.

Hope your feeling better.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

On a happy note, my green one is coming in this week! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

I edited my previous post because I wasn't thinking about it right. I didn't see any post after mine until I did it and here y'all are. If you guys read it, it's probably more likely something common in the rest of my chain. (i.e. pedals, cables, power, etc...)


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> WOW!
> 
> I would reckon that changes in temp and humidity would effect an amp. Maybe not to the extreme of an instrument but still something. Otherwise, there would have never been a reason to move from tubes to solid state to begin with.
> 
> Hope your feeling better.



I guess I shouldn't have changed that post! I am feeling better. It wasn't like I had the flu or anything,.. I had the gout in my ankle and I couldn't hardly walk. It started Friday night and I didn't realize that's what it was so I didn't do anything about it. In fact, I got pretty ripped on beer and that's the worst thing I could've done so it was really bad from Sat. morning on, I could barely walk until yesterday, worst pain I've ever had, except for maybe a tooth infection. 

If you guys like beer the way I do, and drink it faithfully for as many years as I have, eventually you'll know 
what I'm talking about!  

I still hobbled around working on my cab with my foot all swollen up and hurting. I'm dedicated that way. I had to because I wanted to keep my word here and let y'all know what happened with the cab but now that I know I have another problem I'll have to do it all again. Hey, it's no big deal,.. it's the story of my life!

I'm still wondering about those speakers!


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> On a happy note, my green one is coming in this week! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> On a happy note, my green one is coming in this week! WOO HOO!!!



Nice!!!

Mine is starting to sound a little mushy when I have it flat out, maybe time for a tube swap?


----------



## benjammin420

IbanezMark said:


> Mine is starting to sound a little mushy when I have it flat out, maybe time for a tube swap?



yup, mine are due for a swap too


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Went down to pick up my green one and I had to send it back.  

There was a large slash down the box and when I pulled out the amp it went through the insulation and in to the grill cloth! Nice three inch cut across the front. 

DANG IT!!!!!


----------



## benjammin420




----------



## DirtySteve

DSL I really hate to hear about your amp,.. didn't you have to send a speaker back, too? !

Well, my problem from yesterday was a bad patch cord I guess. I moved some things around and everything is normal now. I shouldn't have posted being that I was still not thinking clearly and I should've figured it out days ago. 

So here we go,.. after I fixed that last night I went to playing with the cab again. 1st a little recap from last week in case anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about. 
I’ve been thinking about making a head case for my black C5 and using the combo for strictly an ext. cab. This came about because my black one started making noise (I didn‘t say that before). I guess I finally opened it up too many times swapping tubes and now it’s developed a rattle (buzz). I know I can fix it with some upgraded hardware to tighten everything back up but it got me to thinking along these lines instead. I’m experimenting with the cab first. I haven’t decided how I’m going to do the head yet.

I was initially thinking about a 12” cab but decided to play with the 10” first. I though I had a few material options around the house, but it turned out I couldn’t really find much so I went to Lowe’s and bought a 24”x24” birch plywood and got out the saw. I cut a piece to fit the control panel opening and I cut out some pieces I would need to close the whole thing up, but also have options to try different size openings in the back and another piece to close the tube vent.

After removing the amp, I closed up the control panel opening, and put everything else back the way it was. There was a definite bigger bottom but other than that it was about the same. Then I started to close up the back completely a little at a time using different size boards. The more I closed it up, the bigger the bass got and the tighter everything got but it started to lose integrity. The over all sound got WAY constricted sounding and there was a definite volume drop. Just for shits and grins, at this point I closed up the tube vent which made the cab completely closed in and that was not good sounding at all. Everything flubbed out. I guess a cab has to breath somewhere. So I opened the tube vent back up and started playing with the back again. I wish I could port the front and close the top, but I don’t want to go to that extreme.

Anyhoo, here’s where I’m at with it now. The tube vent isn't closed, just the parts you see here, You can see how I used the top back piece but moved it down to have the opening behind the speaker but I tried it different ways and probably will again...






It’s pretty tight and the bass is huge (and I have the bass turned down completely on the amp) but there’s still at least a perceived volume drop. I’m going to play with it some more but at this point I’m wishing I had a different speaker to try. If the stock speaker is tuned for the combo it makes sense to me that a different speaker might sound better it as an ext. cab, but I don’t know.

Please keep in mind that I don't jam with a band or anything. Strickly rockin' my own house! I don't even know how to think about these things in a band situation.

more to come...


----------



## benjammin420




----------



## DSL100 Dude

Outstanding!!! I love the write up. Very cool picture too.
I think this would be an amazing experiment with the different speakers as well. I could see where a brighter speaker could work well in that setup. As long as the bass stayed tight of course.
As bad luck.would have it I did have to return the speakers too. I have already given up on November. Maybe December will be better.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok,  fingers crossed for December then!!

I played the cab some more with it setup the same as before. Without having heard it in different setups first it was bad ass! It’s tight as hell it’s more compressed, like, I hit a note and it just squeezes out and then comes to life. I’m not sure if that’s a good thing overall or not, but it was fun for what I was playing. I think the opening in the back needs to be just a little bit bigger. It’s a little _too_ compressed I think. 

I’m not positive compressed is the right word. I never realized how hard it can be to describe tone until I had to do it myself.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

DSL100 Dude said:


> Outstanding!!! I love the write up. Very cool picture too.
> I think this would be an amazing experiment with the different speakers as well. I could see where a brighter speaker could work well in that setup. As long as the bass stayed tight of course.
> As bad luck.would have it I did have to return the speakers too. I have already given up on November. Maybe December will be better.



Dude! DSL, that sucks you had to return the speakers?
What Happened? I was looking forward to hearing your experience with them.

I tell ya after a week of playing that class 5 through those G12T75's i'm looking for a speaker like that but in a 10" size. I called a celestion distributor in new york today and he said that the greenback is probably gonna be the closest thing to what i'm looking for.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

They sent me a 12". 

I reckon they figured that was the most common size so that MUST have been what I actually wanted. Oh well.
I can't wait to get my batch of speakers. It will be a great weekend once they get here.


----------



## benjammin420

hey guys, in case anyone is interested, I bought a bass yesterday, Geddy Lee sig Jazz. I'm not a fan of Rush, but this is one serious instrument for the money, made in Japan, super slim neck, super low action, tone for days, and I love the look of it. I'll take some better, outside pics next time we get a day without rain


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Oh I see. I thought you returned your 10 inchers. I'm seriously considering getting the green back


----------



## DSL100 Dude

benjammin420 said:


> hey guys, in case anyone is interested, I bought a bass yesterday, Geddy Lee sig Jazz. I'm not a fan of Rush, but this is one serious instrument for the money, made in Japan, super slim neck, super low action, tone for days, and I love the look of it. I'll take some better, outside pics next time we get a day without rain



VERY SEXY!!!!! Everyone I know that has played or owned one has totally raved about them. Nice score. Can't wait to see more pics and your review.



Neaves The Wicked said:


> Oh I see. I thought you returned your 10 inchers. I'm seriously considering getting the green back



I love the greenbacks in 1960 cabs. I have a hunch the 10's will be awesome as well.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

I'm thinking about buying the G10 Greenback I'm just worried I'll buy it and I'll have probs because of the bumper/magnet or not like it. I have no other amps that use 10's so if I don't like it I'd have to put it on eBay or something and I'm not hearing messing with that. Ben BTW Awesome bass!!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Nice Ben! I don't know much about bass though, I must admit I've never been interested in bass guitar, but a few weeks ago my buddy got a new 6 string bass and I was playing around with it. It's a lot of fun and I could see having a regular 4 string, but the neck is so big and heavy on the 6 string, I didn't like that at all! That looks like a nice score and looks great! congrats!
......................................

Well, my cab experiment is on hold until I get a new speaker. Played around with it quite a bit Saturday and I think I'm really starting to dislike the speaker. It sounds fine in the combo but in the cab it has some wierd things going on in the highs and upper mids. I have a hard time believing it's the cab, but until I get another speaker to try I can't be sure.

I'm really hoping you get your speakers soon DSL (and anyone else trying another speaker). I'm looking forward to your reviews!


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> VERY SEXY!!!!! Everyone I know that has played or owned one has totally raved about them. Nice score. Can't wait to see more pics and your review.



I am very happy with it, even though its only been a few days. I can imagine the neck being more comfortable, the string spacing is a bit tighter than the Squier CV I was looking at, which I like. Its weird, the pickups are very fat and articulate, and somehow they sound powerful, but this bass is actually quieter than the Squier. And the pickups are raised about as high as the could go without affecting the strings. Not something I'm worried about, I have no plans to swap anything out now. 

Now the search is really on for a good amp to go with it



Neaves The Wicked said:


> Ben BTW Awesome bass!!!!





DirtySteve said:


> Nice Ben! I don't know much about bass though, I must admit I've never been interested in bass guitar, but a few weeks ago my buddy got a new 6 string bass and I was playing around with it. It's a lot of fun and I could see having a regular 4 string, but the neck is so big and heavy on the 6 string, I didn't like that at all! That looks like a nice score and looks great! congrats!



Thanks guys, I started looking at basses just to have one for recordings, but the more I played them, the more I got into it. I used to in a band with a guy who had a 6 string bass, it was a behemoth (he was crazily talented on it though) Its funny looking back, I think every bassist I have worked with started on on guitar


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Hey Gang, I found this pdf from marshall about the rattle fixs. Check it out!


I noticed tonight what I think is tube rattle from mine but no big deal. 

I'm gonna try these steps when i buy some NOS tubes.


http://upload.dazurn.com/Marshall Class 5 Rattle Fix Statement.pdf


----------



## benjammin420

I keep forgetting they rattle, extension cab all the way


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Exactly!


----------



## c588

ok sooo is there any possible way i could die from swapping the tubes im thinking about throwing some tungsols and a mullard in there and try to get rid of the stupid wire retaines and some of the rattles but dont wanna die in doing so


----------



## DirtySteve

Now, I'm no expert and I would imagine it's possible, but I wouldn't worry about it unless you plan on sticking your hand inside the chassis. There's no easy way that I've found to get at the tubes if you want to see what your doing. This is how I've been doing mine. I remove my amp with the back piece still on it and just flip it over and lay it on top, and I'm carefull to only touch the outside of the chassis.











I'd bet I've had my amp open between 50 & 75 times and so far so good...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am STILL trying to get mine to rattle. IDK, maybe I am just playing it so dang hard that it buries the ratting sound.


----------



## guitars

I've had mine apart so many times I don't think about it anymore

I had it apart tonight.I just got my new tubes from Tubedepot.I bought the Gold lion EL84 and Gold lion ecc83 and they sound great.I had a JJ el84 and 2 masa boogie 12ax7s.I was not happy with the way it sounded. I hope these tubes hold up.Does anyone have any feed back on the Gold lion tubes?

Ted


----------



## guitars

DSL100 Dude said:


> I am STILL trying to get mine to rattle. IDK, maybe I am just playing it so dang hard that it buries the ratting sound.



Mine has what I'd call a vibration,but with the new Gold lion tubes I've turned it up half way and so far so good.I'm afraid to crank it and bust my bubble.:Ohno:

Ted


----------



## benjammin420

I have to try out some new tubes in mine, any small tube combo is going to have some rattle/vibrations issues though, there is only so much you can do. Then there are the lucky ones who have no issues are all. My Hot Rod Deville 4x10 has a work rattle than any amp Ive played.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Just to put this out there I noticed mine rattle at low volumes. 
At any rate it would be hard to hear it at full volume since these little amps F'n Crank! 

I was thinking about getting a gold lion el84 but i was worried it might not fit since there is a disclaimer on this one tube site (can't remember the name) about them not fitting in certain marshalls,now it didn't list the class 5 but those lions are expensive and I wasn't going to try it without hearing otherwise.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have read and been recommended by several folks that any of the gold plated tubes are hype. I would love to have someone on here do a true A/B comparison. I still need to order some tubes. Dang kids keep taking my fun money.


----------



## guitars

Neaves The Wicked said:


> Just to put this out there I noticed mine rattle at low volumes.
> At any rate it would be hard to hear it at full volume since these little amps F'n Crank!
> 
> I was thinking about getting a gold lion el84 but i was worried it might not fit since there is a disclaimer on this one tube site (can't remember the name) about them not fitting in certain marshalls,now it didn't list the class 5 but those lions are expensive and I wasn't going to try it without hearing otherwise.



It fits just fine.I put all 3 in last night.I saw the warning too,I think its for DSL models. They do sound better than what I had in there before is all I can tell you.They are expensive but I took a gamble and so far i'm satisfied.
Good luck.
Ted

BTW way mine has the old metal wire retainer if this helps.


----------



## DirtySteve

Anybody ever use Scumbacks? I'm thinking about one of these...
Scumback M Series Speakers or Scumback H Series Speakers

Probably the first one. What do you think?


----------



## c588

DirtySteve said:


> Now, I'm no expert and I would imagine it's possible, but I wouldn't worry about it unless you plan on sticking your hand inside the chassis. There's no easy way that I've found to get at the tubes if you want to see what your doing. This is how I've been doing mine. I remove my amp with the back piece still on it and just flip it over and lay it on top, and I'm carefull to only touch the outside of the chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet I've had my amp open between 50 & 75 times and so far so good...


another quick question how did u get the tube retainer off...is it two screws on either side holding it on or and i have a one peice back so idk if the chassis is diffrent


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh, well that's different, ...sorry. I don't have any experience with a one piece back, and I forget that a lot of people have them. When I ordered my 1st C5 they hadn't come out with the 3 piece back yet. I waited months for it and when I finally got it, it had the 3 piece back.

I don't think the chassis is different but you might have to remove the back first to remove the amp. (???) That would probably leave the circit board exposed so you'd have to be more carefull. I really can't recomend anything with a one piece back since I've never messed with one. *Anyone with a one piece back swapped tubes yet?* 

Yes, the tube retainer is held on with just 2 screws.


----------



## c588

because i saw that yours is a closed box chassis mine is only 3 sided....prob why the chassis rattle is a problem ,thinking i should of held out but i have a low number amp i think so thats kind cool lol. im guessing if i take off the top 2 screws and then the 4 perimeter screws it will stay attached to the back board of the amp.


----------



## DirtySteve

c588 said:


> im guessing if i take off the top 2 screws and then the 4 perimeter screws it will stay attached to the back board of the amp.


I believe you are correct! 

Mine's really not closed in. it's open on the back, but with the 3 piece back you can remove the amp with the top piece still attached. 
Here's a pic of the back of the amp...





That cable you see is a mod so I can use the internal speaker with the headphone trick for 1/4 power.

I think next time I try to answer a question like this I should ask which version the person has. I didn't mean to confuse you. 

If anyone swapping tubes in a one piece back version it would be cool to see some pics of it opened up. I imagine it's probably more difficult to do.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

guitars said:


> It fits just fine.I put all 3 in last night.I saw the warning too,I think its for DSL models. They do sound better than what I had in there before is all I can tell you.They are expensive but I took a gamble and so far i'm satisfied.
> Good luck.
> Ted
> 
> BTW way mine has the old metal wire retainer if this helps.



So were your 12ax7's bought as a pair? If so bro how much were they?


----------



## DirtySteve

I looked at those at one time also. If they are wider it shouldn't be a problem. (that's the way I took it) The el84 socket is flush with the chassis. Only the preamp tubes have to fit through a hole in the chassis. ...but if they are longer they might hit the speaker. Is that the issue here?


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

It had to do with them fitting in dsl's I believe Steve. They are wider than the socket holes.


----------



## lyon76

im new here and a new owner of a black class 5, has anyone tried a box of rock with this amp and what was your opinion of it? thanks.


----------



## guitars

Neaves The Wicked said:


> So were your 12ax7's bought as a pair? If so bro how much were they?



Are you sitting down?All 3 are gold lion from the tube store.EL84 28$ ECC83 47.95 for 2. With 2 day shipping it was 141.85 total.I ordered these Sunday and they were at my door Teusday afternoon No problem with them fitting either.I have the one with the cheap wire retainer too.To me they sound great.Like I said I had a JJ el84 and 2 mesa boogie 12ax7s and I wasn't to crazy about them.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hello lyon! Welcome to the forum. 

I have not used that pedal but I have no doubt you will be pleased with it if it is a pedal you really dig. I picked up an OCD just for the C5 and I love it.


----------



## guitars

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hello lyon! Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have not used that pedal but I have no doubt you will be pleased with it if it is a pedal you really dig. I picked up an OCD just for the C5 and I love it.



Ditto on the OCD.I have A TS808 and I want to like this pedal but It's not doing it for me.DSL what do you think about the Mosfat fulldrive 2?


----------



## benjammin420

I would think the only way a distortion/OD pedal wouldnt sound good, would be if the amp were already producing a good amount of saturation


----------



## guitars

lyon76 said:


> im new here and a new owner of a black class 5, has anyone tried a box of rock with this amp and what was your opinion of it? thanks.



I have the Zvex Distortron and its a cool pedal.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

guitars said:


> Ditto on the OCD.I have A TS808 and I want to like this pedal but It's not doing it for me.DSL what do you think about the Mosfat fulldrive 2?



There is one coming to my shop and I will give it a proper workout. Until then I can only say that I love the OCD, Clyde, and GT-500. They are great produts.



benjammin420 said:


> I would think the only way a distortion/OD pedal wouldnt sound good, would be if the amp were already producing a good amount of saturation



Distortion yes, OD no. I love boosting the dimed out C5 with the TS-9 or OCD. It gives it just that much more breakup to get that 80's growl.

Now if I use my OCD as a distortion or my DS-1, then it certainly sounds better to roll the amp back a bit. I tend to set it all at noonish in that setup.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Distortion yes, OD no. I love boosting the dimed out C5 with the TS-9 or OCD. It gives it just that much more breakup to get that 80's growl.
> 
> Now if I use my OCD as a distortion or my DS-1, then it certainly sounds better to roll the amp back a bit. I tend to set it all at noonish in that setup.



for sure, my point was that, within reason, anything could work. its up to the player to set it up to right, not using 2 distortion pedals at the same time, etc


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gotcha. Ya know, after a bit of pre-Thanksgiving cheer I am missing the point a little bit.


----------



## benjammin420

I could go for some cheer right about now  I'm doing my last shift of a 7 day run. I wish I was going home to be with family tomorrow for Thanksgiving, but it'll be nice to relax. Maybe I'll get a turkey sandwich for dinner


----------



## lyon76

so check out the ocd? thanks for the welcome! ive been reading this entire thread, so asfar as tubes, whats the general opinion for tubes for this amp? im leaning more towards blues with a bite and to crank out some zepp.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The OCD is worth the time to check out. I have found it to be extremely musical and allows the guitar and amp to still give their best. That has been the key for me really getting in to the pedal.


----------



## c588

DirtySteve said:


> I believe you are correct!
> 
> Mine's really not closed in. it's open on the back, but with the 3 piece back you can remove the amp with the top piece still attached.
> Here's a pic of the back of the amp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cable you see is a mod so I can use the internal speaker with the headphone trick for 1/4 power.
> 
> I think next time I try to answer a question like this I should ask which version the person has. I didn't mean to confuse you.
> 
> If anyone swapping tubes in a one piece back version it would be cool to see some pics of it opened up. I imagine it's probably more difficult to do.


lol its all good bro well i just got home and looked i got 6 preimiter screws on the back and the two big ones that hold the chassis to the back of the amp didnt pull the back off yet ill wait till after the holidays when i acually get the tubes lol


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Hey Guys, I just took a peek at what tubes my amp has and as far as the preeamp tubes go a white logo marshall and a redd logo marshall but the el84 was surprising it's a tube amp doctor.


----------



## c588

i wonder if theres a way to tell what number amp you got in the production line ? hmmm


----------



## lyon76

what tubes are you putting in yours c588?


----------



## lyon76

hey DSL dude, i read that alot of people are saying the OCD is better with strats, how about your luck with humbuckers? i have a us masters les paul shape and i love the guitar, but it runs emg 81/85. ive been thinking of getting rid of these emgs? any suggestions as far as good humbuckers for a mahogany body guitar? classic rock and blues.


----------



## c588

im thinking about two tung sol 12ax7's and a jj for the el84


----------



## benjammin420

anyone see this, Mercury Magnetics has transformer upgrades available for C5s? Anyone know anything about transformers, would an upgrade like this be worthwhile?

Mercury Magnetics - Marshall amp transformers


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Wow! I wonder if our sponsored transformer company is looking to put out a version as well?

The transformer WILL affect the tone of the amp. Of course one would want it to be in a positive way when putting that much $$$$ in to it. A high end PT and OT would double the cost of the amp.

It does sound interesting though.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

WOW! Those prices are Massive!!!! I too have to wonder what the change in tone would be.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Neaves The Wicked said:


> Hey Guys, I just took a peek at what tubes my amp has and as far as the preeamp tubes go a white logo marshall and a redd logo marshall but the el84 was surprising it's a tube amp doctor.



Mine originally came with the same, but a Sovtek in the power spot.


----------



## Gtarzan81

c588 said:


> im thinking about two tung sol 12ax7's and a jj for the el84



I did that and like them. v1 was low noise, then a high gain for v2.
I have the stock Sovtek in the poweramp right now. I thinking of getting a Mullard RI for the power spot soon.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Wow! I wonder if our sponsored transformer company is looking to put out a version as well?
> 
> The transformer WILL affect the tone of the amp. Of course one would want it to be in a positive way when putting that much $$$$ in to it. A high end PT and OT would double the cost of the amp.
> 
> It does sound interesting though.



Diminishing marginal returns....For the price of the OT, you could get a new speaker, OCD pedal, or a new pickup. Decisions decisions.....


----------



## c588

Gtarzan81 said:


> I did that and like them. v1 was low noise, then a high gain for v2.
> I have the stock Sovtek in the poweramp right now. I thinking of getting a Mullard RI for the power spot soon.



i was also debating about going all mullard or tung sol reissue


----------



## Gtarzan81

c588 said:


> i was also debating about going all mullard or tung sol reissue



Id try the tung sols on the pre, with low noise then high gain like i did. 
The poweramp tube is up to you.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

I think I would Opt out for a higher wattage speaker and tubes than a new Transformer.


----------



## benjammin420

For an cheaper amp like the C5 its hard to justify that kind of money on transformers, but I've heard a couple of amps, before and after new transformers, it does make a noticeable difference to the player. A Class 5 isnt really an investment grade amp though, still, I would be curious to hear from someone who did try an upgraded OT/PT in a C5


----------



## Gtarzan81

benjammin420 said:


> For an cheaper amp like the C5 its hard to justify that kind of money on transformers, but I've heard a couple of amps, before and after new transformers, it does make a noticeable difference to the player. A Class 5 isnt really an investment grade amp though, still, I would be curious to hear from someone who did try an upgraded OT/PT in a C5



I wanna meet the guy with the new OP/PT, speaker, and tubes. That's now a 1k amp.


----------



## benjammin420

I must be the only person happy with the stock speaker (maybe because I rarely use it )


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

LMAO  To both of your comments. I have been using the stock speaker more and I like it except for not being able to use the bass eq knob much at all, that part sucks.


----------



## benjammin420

Neaves The Wicked said:


> LMAO  To both of your comments. I have been using the stock speaker more and I like it except for not being able to use the bass eq knob much at all, that part sucks.



the reason I use my ext cab instead of the stock speaker, is because of the inherent sound a 10" speaker has (ie, poorer low end- which is ironic because 10" speakers are very common and popular in bass cabs) If there was a comparable speaker in a 12" size, I would buy 2 and load a cab with them. Rock sounds great with a 2x12, but if I'm doing somes blues, the stock C5 by itself is exactly what I like


----------



## telemarshall

Just got this one today - a brand new creme Class 5! Sounds incredible ~


----------



## benjammin420

congrats!


----------



## telemarshall

benjammin420 said:


> congrats!



Thanks - I love this amp!


----------



## Roadburn

It's great, regardless of it's shortcomings!

Anywho, guys about those OT's. Normally they are about 1/3 or 1/2 of the total price of an amp.
Now imagine how much money they saved on the OT's alone.
Now imagine how much of an improvement you get if you do replace it with a top knotch OT...

P.S. I discussed this with DrTube. He could only think it would be worthwhile if you want to use it in professional studio's and such.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Ok Gang, I am proud to say that I just laid money down on class 5 creme #2 for my stereo setup!!! Needless to say I'm jazzed!!!!!


----------



## benjammin420

Roadburn said:


> It's great, regardless of it's shortcomings!
> 
> Anywho, guys about those OT's. Normally they are about 1/3 or 1/2 of the total price of an amp.
> Now imagine how much money they saved on the OT's alone.
> Now imagine how much of an improvement you get if you do replace it with a top knotch OT...
> 
> P.S. I discussed this with DrTube. He could only think it would be worthwhile if you want to use it in professional studio's and such.



thats pretty much what I was thinking, on both counts


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

All I can say about the transformers is that if I were to spend that much money the sounds those transformers yield better be staggering and I better not have that feeling of "well it's missing something".


----------



## telemarshall

Neaves The Wicked said:


> Ok Gang, I am proud to say that I just laid money down on class 5 creme #2 for my stereo setup!!! Needless to say I'm jazzed!!!!!



Congrats, Neaves! Good idea - that's gonna rock.. Pics pls when you get it in!


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Thanks Tele, I will
Totally put pics up! I'll have it Dec 30th. I have to score a stereo effects pedal between now and then though which is going to be tough!


----------



## telemarshall

Neaves The Wicked said:


> Thanks Tele, I will
> Totally put pics up! I'll have it Dec 30th. I have to score a stereo effects pedal between now and then though which is going to be tough!



Looking forward to the pics, man - that should be a great set up! Good luck on the stereo pedal search ~


----------



## benjammin420

Neaves The Wicked said:


> Ok Gang, I am proud to say that I just laid money down on class 5 creme #2 for my stereo setup!!! Needless to say I'm jazzed!!!!!


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Rock On Ben, Thanks! 

Hey, being that this week marks the start of december I wonder if DSL is going to get his speakers? I'm really interested in hearing what the sound of the G10 Greenback will be like in a class 5? I have found only a couple of youtube vids with one and the best one is a guy using a home made tele and fender pro junior and it sounded Awesome!!!!  Let me see if I can Find it.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Ah Yes here it is.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XExx_v0gu-o]YouTube - Fender Pro Junior with Celestion Greenback[/ame]


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

telemarshall said:


> Looking forward to the pics, man - that should be a great set up! Good luck on the stereo pedal search ~



It should be really cool Tele.

I think I'm going to try and find a cheap used Boss Chorus Ensemble to start with and after that it'll be a Boss Digital Reverb. Unfortunatley the reverb pedal is $150.00 usd and a used chorus ensemble can be had for like $50 usd.


----------



## benjammin420

I have a CH-1 that does a great job for my stereo chorus needs


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

I was also thinking of going the CH-1 route too it just depends on which one i get the cheapest.


----------



## telemarshall

Neaves The Wicked said:


> It should be really cool Tele.
> 
> I think I'm going to try and find a cheap used Boss Chorus Ensemble to start with and after that it'll be a Boss Digital Reverb. Unfortunatley the reverb pedal is $150.00 usd and a used chorus ensemble can be had for like $50 usd.




Sounds like the way to go until you can get the Boss ~ 

I've got a cheap Behringer DR100 Digital Reverb that I bought for a '69 Champ I have, but so far I haven't used it with the Class 5 - I'm digging the Class 5's sound stock and sans reverb for now!


----------



## c588

i got the boss digital reverb on ebay for 115 a while back ...deals are out there just gotta find em lol


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Indeed that is true!  
I might cruise ebay when it comes time to buy a reverb but if I see no deals to be had when I have the bread I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have done stereo but I actually prefer dual mono with one getting pushed with the OCD and the other getting pushed with a TS-9.

BALLS TO THE WALL AWESOMENESS!!!!

There is the secret to my sound by the way...


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

See that right there is the shit i'm talking about doing with these creme badboys!! DSL can I use a boss LS-2 line selector? What are you using?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That will work. I have been using all sorts of things. Right now that DeltaLabs Chorus I have is what I am using to split the signal. The LS-2 will totally work.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Cool!! I'll have to find some kind of pedal to run both creme class 5's by the end of December after I pick up #2!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You really should not have much issue. Heck a simple Y splitter at Radio Trash is all you need. I did that for a while until I lost it going to or from a gig.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Cool! I checked at my RS and it's a whopping 5 dollars 

I watched a demo of the deltalabs chorus,Sounds Good!!!


----------



## IbanezMark

My C5 was giving me some grief tonight!

I plugged in my guitar and put it through a 4x12 with the headphone jack per usual..started playing and was experiencing frequent volume drops (almost like a slow tremolo effect).

I shut it down for a minute, took any pedals out of the equation and ran it through the stock speaker. The problem returned, but then went away and I was able to play as normal.

Any ideas?
Has the life expectancy of these shitty stock tubes been reached?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Neaves The Wicked said:


> Cool! I checked at my RS and it's a whopping 5 dollars
> 
> I watched a demo of the deltalabs chorus,Sounds Good!!!



Can't beat it huh? The chorus is actually really good. I bought it with no expectations and ended up really digging it.



IbanezMark said:


> My C5 was giving me some grief tonight!
> 
> I plugged in my guitar and put it through a 4x12 with the headphone jack per usual..started playing and was experiencing frequent volume drops (almost like a slow tremolo effect).
> 
> I shut it down for a minute, took any pedals out of the equation and ran it through the stock speaker. The problem returned, but then went away and I was able to play as normal.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Has the life expectancy of these shitty stock tubes been reached?



I would be willing to bet that some will last years and some will last days. My black one of course has been just downright abused and it is still going strong but the red one I think already needs a new EL84.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Yeah DSL I thought it was really cool sounding especially for the moola! 

Dude I was playing with some Michael Schenker tonight and the class 5 with my keeley modded sd-1 got me closer to his rhythm sound than any amp/pedal setup I've ever owned! 
Love It! Love it! Love it!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6100 ftw!


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> I would be willing to bet that some will last years and some will last days. My black one of course has been just downright abused and it is still going strong but the red one I think already needs a new EL84.



Well, I've been jonesing for some new tubes anyways..I guess it's time to hop on Ebay and scope out some deals!

:cool2:


----------



## benjammin420

IbanezMark said:


> My C5 was giving me some grief tonight!
> 
> I plugged in my guitar and put it through a 4x12 with the headphone jack per usual..started playing and was experiencing frequent volume drops (almost like a slow tremolo effect).
> 
> I shut it down for a minute, took any pedals out of the equation and ran it through the stock speaker. The problem returned, but then went away and I was able to play as normal.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Has the life expectancy of these shitty stock tubes been reached?



did you try using the regular ext cab output?


----------



## IbanezMark

benjammin420 said:


> did you try using the regular ext cab output?



negative, just the internal speaker.
I think these el cheapo tubes are getting a bit tired...


----------



## Gtarzan81

IbanezMark said:


> negative, just the internal speaker.
> I think these el cheapo tubes are getting a bit tired...



That is a wierd problem, for sure. A tube swap should fix it. 
What tubes ya looking at?


----------



## IbanezMark

Gtarzan81 said:


> That is a wierd problem, for sure. A tube swap should fix it.
> What tubes ya looking at?



At this point I'm not too sure. I think NOS is a little out of my price range for now (unless I can buy opportunistically on Ebay)


----------



## Gtarzan81

I can speak to the Tung Sol cp v1 low noise, v2 high gain combo being solid. You have to buy the Mullard RI EL84 so I can hear what it sounds like


----------



## IbanezMark

Gtarzan81 said:


> I can speak to the Tung Sol cp v1 low noise, v2 high gain combo being solid. You have to buy the Mullard RI EL84 so I can hear what it sounds like



Cool! I'll have to price these out and see if I can source them


----------



## Gtarzan81

IbanezMark said:


> Cool! I'll have to price these out and see if I can source them



Run ya about $60 shipped for all 3


----------



## IbanezMark

Gtarzan81 said:


> Run ya about $60 shipped for all 3



..and this is why I love the class 5


----------



## DirtySteve

Head/Cab conversion update… I’m starting to think about putting a 12” speaker in the cab now. I’m going to cut a new baffle and try it out with my WGS Green Beret. It’s only 8 ohm, but if I don‘t like it with the C5 I have an Epi Valve Jr with an 8 ohm option so I should be able to tell if it’s going to work well with a 12” speaker. 

I removed the front of the amp to see how it was made and decided to take some pics.

Here is the baffle with the 10” speaker…





12” speaker…





12” speaker in the cab…( not a very good pic)





My original thought was that if I went with a 10" speaker I would be able to keep it looking the same and If I went with a 12" i'd have to redo the grill cloth and lose the strip across the top with the logo, but when I took it apart all the way I found that might not be the case at all...

In this next pic you can see there is a ½” gap between the baffle and the grill cloth that’s separated with a frame about 1” around the outside edge. This frame is glued to the baffle and the frame is what the grill cloth is stapled to.




Because it's glued I don't think I can separate the two, but I believe that because of the way it’s built, I cancut out a bigger opening for the 12” speaker in the original baffle. By keeping the looks of the front intact, the top edge of the speaker will be covered about an inch or so by the logo strip across the top, but I don’t see that being a big deal. My Peavey Bandit is that way and so was my Egnater 112 cab I had. 

I have to acquire some tools before I can cut out a test baffle. I'll need a router or a jigsaw or something, but it shouldn’t take me long to find something. The trick will be cutting out the 12“ opening in the original baffle without damaging the grill cloth if I decide to go this route for sure.

If anybody has any thoughts or opinions or advice it would be much appreciated, or if y'all just think I'm crazy, feel free to let me know that, too!..


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> Head/Cab conversion update… -snip-
> 
> My original thought was that if I went with a 10" speaker I would be able to keep it looking the same and If I went with a 12" i'd have to redo the grill cloth and lose the strip across the top with the logo, but when I took it apart all the way I found that might not be the case at all...
> 
> In this next pic you can see there is a ½” gap between the baffle and the grill cloth that’s separated with a frame about 1” around the outside edge. This frame is glued to the baffle and the frame is what the grill cloth is stapled to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's glued I don't think I can separate the two, but I believe that because of the way it’s built, I cancut out a bigger opening for the 12” speaker in the original baffle. By keeping the looks of the front intact, the top edge of the speaker will be covered about an inch or so by the logo strip across the top, but I don’t see that being a big deal. My Peavey Bandit is that way and so was my Egnater 112 cab I had.
> 
> I have to acquire some tools before I can cut out a test baffle. I'll need a router or a jigsaw or something, but it shouldn’t take me long to find something. The trick will be cutting out the 12“ opening in the original baffle without damaging the grill cloth if I decide to go this route for sure.
> 
> If anybody has any thoughts or opinions or advice it would be much appreciated, or if y'all just think I'm crazy, feel free to let me know that, too!..




Use a router. If it is set at the right height you can cut a hole without damaging the cloth. Plus you can get a better, cleaner result than with a jigsaw.
Not sure how much room you have there, where the bit is that has the cloth glued to. But it looks you can move the top edge atleast a bit towards that board.
There is quite a bit left to work with on the bottom, although I would brace the absolute bottom part somehow.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've already been trying to track down a router but noone I know seems to have one. I wonder if I can rent one. I'd hate to have to buy one right now. It would set me back on ordering this - Scumback M Series Speakers ... with the FBI treatment ...hopefully next week...  I'm planning to put it in my cream one but I want to try it in the cab, too.

I'm not doing anything perminant to the cab untill I'm sure what I'm doing. Right now I can still put the amp back together.


----------



## DirtySteve

Roadburn said:


> Not sure how much room you have there, where the bit is that has the cloth glued to. But it looks you can move the top edge atleast a bit towards that board.
> There is quite a bit left to work with on the bottom, although I would brace the absolute bottom part somehow.



Not exactly sure what you mean here..? I don't think I need to try to get more room at the bottom. I'll try to get better shots of the baffle and front piece tonight. I'll see if I can mark where I'll make the cutout.


----------



## Axis

Just saw a white one last night,the red looks cool too.
Santa better not forget me this year.I have been a good boy......(ok maybe not) But I will get one of these soon!


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean here..? I don't think I need to try to get more room at the bottom. I'll try to get better shots of the baffle and front piece tonight. I'll see if I can mark where I'll make the cutout.




Hope this helps explaining what I mean with room.
If both distances together are more then 2", you should be good.


----------



## DirtySteve

Here I’ve scratched where the frame is on the front of the baffle and you can see the screws that hold the tolexed logo piece at the top.





And a side shot…





This is how I think it would layout with a 12” speaker… (dimension aprox. to 1/8" give or take since I can't actually get to the frame to measure)





I know the top of the speaker would be blocked to about 1 ½”, but like I said, my Bandit is that way and so was my Egnater 112 cab. I actually removed the Egnater logo and the board it was mounted on when I had it and couldn’t tell any difference in the sound, but it didn't quite go all the way across either. I don’t think it’s going to be a big deal, but I am going to mock all this up and test it to be sure.


----------



## paulg

I've seen posts that where people claim the 3piece backs don't rattle. My 3 piece rattles just the same as my one piece back. 

The 3 piece has all the mentioned "fixes" from the PDF that has been floating around as well.

Today - My new Beldon EL84 spring retainer has come in, I purchased all the felt Home Depot had, and I got double O-Ring dampers for each tube in the mofo amp. 

I've sent an email to Marshall... since I don't know who to contact in the US and I haven't heard back from them and it's been 5 days at least.

We'll see how all my mods go... but the 3 piece w/ PDF Fix applied doesn't fair any better than the 1 piece. 

p


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve: If I were to load a cab with a 12 that would be exactly what I would do. I really don't see how the little bit of speaker that would be covered by the logo would really matter.

Paul: Dude, I will admit ever since you posted that picture of all your C5's I have had that in the back of my head while growing my collection. I have been lucky enough to have two amps so far that have been tight and rattle free. I never tried out the first green one I got because it had to go back right away but I will dime every one I plan on buying to make sure they are good to go.


----------



## DirtySteve

Paul, I wouldn't call it a rattle but my black one (3 pc back) had a buzz at higher volume when I'd hit a low note. Have you removed the wire tube retainer yet? That was causing the buzz in mine. As soon as I removed it the buzz was gone. Someone else was talking about the nuts that are clipped on the chassis to mount it in the cab were causing the rattle in his, but I can't remember where that was or how he fixed them though. Maybe he'll comment on this.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve: If I were to load a cab with a 12 that would be exactly what I would do. I really don't see how the little bit of speaker that would be covered by the logo would really matter.



Thanks for that confirmation, that's what I think... 

I may have found a router to borrow and I'll just have to buy a bit.:cool2:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

EXCELLENT!!!!! 

I am real excited to see how this goes.


----------



## c588

i got a new base track down with mine what ya guys think? [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqSg18XxApc]YouTube - marshall class 5[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6100 ftw


----------



## Stringjunkie

Hey guys, been lurking awhile now it's time to post a bit. I just got the creme class 5 and am going order an avatar 2x12 for it, my question is do any of you know if the creme is closer to white or blond tolex on the avatar traditional cabs? And I am trying to decide between 16 ohm greenbacks or hella 30s, any info is appreciated. Thanks, Guy.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Hey stringjunkie welcome. You might ask them if they can mail some tolex samples.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

C588: Great clip. I like the groove.

Hey LH! How's it goin' bro.

Stringjunkie: Welcome to the C5 world! I am sure a quick email to Marshall would get you a sample.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Hi DSL. Im good thanks. And you?

I thought I would return the favor. LOL


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey man, you know we love the banter.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey man, you know we love the banter.



I know brother. Have a good night.



61 FUCKING HUNDRED FTW!!


----------



## dale2

After selling my big head and some smaller ones that were not my thing I picked up a couple smaller amps now. One was the Tweaker earlier and now the Marshall C5 (Cream). Somehow I was able convince my wife I had downsized as well. I would doubt either will replace my 5e3 or Bassman LTD (with pedals) that I use at backyard things I do here in the summer. However, for in the house and smaller jamming situations the C5 is very workable and quite cool sounding. It plays great for a 10" speaker. I would have liked a head or a 12" (or a way to hook up and extension disabling the 10" cab more easily) but the Cream was something I could not pass up. I may have to wire something up there. [Update - Reading from the manual "This is the output used to feed an alternative 16Ω extension cabinet, a typical example being a Marshall 4 x 12".When connecting the extension cabinet, the combo’s internal speaker is automatically disconnected."] The 10" sounds good to me though with a greenback vibe to it and makes this a very cool grab and go amp. But, I know it is a single 10" when I hit the lowest E chord in standard tuning - but it is still not bad at all.

I do not sense it as too dark hear either, but I too play a bassman and 5e3 a lot. The speaker in the C5 is very stiff right now so the hard edge that adds to the highs may be why I do not sense it as dark at this point. I will have to "break the speaker in" when we go out of town next time. I have not picked up any rattles in the cab others have talked about (I have the 3 piece back). I have some tube rattle but nothing unusual for combos I have played for years.

It is a pretty dynamic amp as well. Yes, it responds to the volume knob on the guitar, but even more importantly to me it responds nicely to pick attack. Playing my LP, Hamer and Washburn bucker guitars it starts to hit the "edge" between 9 and 10 o'clock for amp volume (guitars at 10). Then right hand technique plays it nicely with softer attack cleaning up and harder breaking up without a lot volume jumping (it is not my 5e3 here but is very workable). With the p-90 Hamer or the split buckers in the Washburn the edge is about 11 o'clock. Same responsiveness to pick dynamics at that point. AC/DC and ZZ are at about noon with Sweet home and Layla between 10 and 11 o'clock with these guitars (buckers at full volume on guitar). I have not tried a strat or tele as yet.

So folks have a context the Washbrun is a WI-70 (Pilsen) with a 59 in the neck and CC in the bridge. The USA Hamer Studio has DZ 36 Ann.'s and the Korean Hamer has SD's Vintage P-90's.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

DSL, have you changed from your stock tubes yet in any of your 5's? If not what you changed to?
Also I'm curious did any of your 5's have a red labeled, white labeled and a gold labeled set of tubes in them? I heard the red is a jj, the white is a sovtek, and well my gold label is tad.


----------



## Roadburn

Dr Tube was pretty certain about the tubes in my C5.
One is a JJ (red), the other is a Shuguang (white).


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dale: Nice write up. The C5 does sound amazing running through a 1960 or 1960TV cab. Give the little stock speaker a chance. Once it breaks in it is SWEET!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Neaves The Wicked said:


> DSL, have you changed from your stock tubes yet in any of your 5's? If not what you changed to?
> Also I'm curious did any of your 5's have a red labeled, white labeled and a gold labeled set of tubes in them? I heard the red is a jj, the white is a sovtek, and well my gold label is tad.



I have only played around with swapping preamp tubes here and there but they are in their "stock" setup right now. I don't remember what's what. When I get back home I will pull both amps and see what we have to work with.


----------



## DirtySteve

c588,...  Nothing like a good dose of C5 tone to start the day! Thanks for the clip!

Stringjunkie, Sorry I can't answer your question, but welcome!

Dale2, I used to think it was dark until I reset my pickups. My last amp was really bright and had a funny sound in the highs somewhere and I forgot that I had adjusted them to be darker. After I set them up normal again I found the C5 to be alot brighter and I could turn the bass up. I was running it at 0. 
I see you're using a CC. If you're into tinckering and like to rock, try putting an Alnico 8 magnet in it. I did that to one of mine and holy shit does it rock my C5!!!


... and for my 2 cents, and I swapped a lot of tubes when I first got mine, Mullard ri in V1 & TungSol ri in V2, ..or vice versa !!


----------



## DirtySteve

Step 1 on the test baffle...




It looks out of round but part of it is way I took the photo and I just need to sand the rough edges down. I cut this one with a jigsaw and if it works out I can use it as a template to cut the real one with a router.


----------



## paulg

DirtySteve said:


> Paul, I wouldn't call it a rattle but my black one (3 pc back) had a buzz at higher volume when I'd hit a low note. Have you removed the wire tube retainer yet? That was causing the buzz in mine. As soon as I removed it the buzz was gone. Someone else was talking about the nuts that are clipped on the chassis to mount it in the cab were causing the rattle in his, but I can't remember where that was or how he fixed them though. Maybe he'll comment on this.



Thanks DSL100! You rock dude!

Steve: 

So here is the update and I have a huge success rate action here:
1. Installed the felt where the chassis touches the wood - This was the most difficult / time consuming part of the task. Having to cut the felt etc... don't use too much or you'll cause the cab to bulge. 

2. I installed the Beldon Spring loaded retainer. This was difficult as I had to bore out the holes on the tube retainer so the clasps would fit.

3. I installed (2 each) O-Ring Dampers on each tube

4. Re-assembled the unit.

It is 1000 times better. The tube rattle is pretty much non-existent... I now hear more rattle from other things in my room other than the amp. So now I just have to carve out the two hours to perform this surgery on the next C5 in my arsenal... and so on... 

If the damn amp didn't sound so darn good I wouldn't go through all this... but the little bugger is just so enjoyable to play and really has much better tone than any Marshall I've ever had before - including my old JCM900.


----------



## DirtySteve

paulg said:


> It is 1000 times better. The tube rattle is pretty much non-existent... I now hear more rattle from other things in my room other than the amp. So now I just have to carve out the two hours to perform this surgery on the next C5 in my arsenal... and so on...
> 
> If the damn amp didn't sound so darn good I wouldn't go through all this... but the little bugger is just so enjoyable to play and really has much better tone than any Marshall I've ever had before - including my old JCM900.



Excellent!! I know what you mean about everything else rattles. I love it when I crank my C5, my acoustics play themselves.


----------



## c588

DirtySteve said:


> c588,...  Nothing like a good dose of C5 tone to start the day! Thanks for the clip!
> 
> Stringjunkie, Sorry I can't answer your question, but welcome!
> 
> Dale2, I used to think it was dark until I reset my pickups. My last amp was really bright and had a funny sound in the highs somewhere and I forgot that I had adjusted them to be darker. After I set them up normal again I found the C5 to be alot brighter and I could turn the bass up. I was running it at 0.
> I see you're using a CC. If you're into tinckering and like to rock, try putting an Alnico 8 magnet in it. I did that to one of mine and holy shit does it rock my C5!!!
> 
> 
> ... and for my 2 cents, and I swapped a lot of tubes when I first got mine, Mullard ri in V1 & TungSol ri in V2, ..or vice versa !!



thanks steve im gonna work on more clips but some tele stuff


----------



## paulg

Ohm question - I know the C5 has a 16Ohm out, but would it hurt the amp if it went to an 8ohm cab?


----------



## DirtySteve

The guy that designed the amp says it wont hurt it. I've done it before and the 12" speaker I'm about to test in my cab is 8 ohm.


----------



## paulg

DirtySteve said:


> The guy that designed the amp says it wont hurt it. I've done it before and the 12" speaker I'm about to test in my cab is 8 ohm.




Good to know - I'm going to feed this bad boy into my Dr.Z Z-Best 2x12 cab and see what she sounds like.


----------



## IbanezMark

I play mine through an 8ohm 4x12 pretty often. Haven't managed to kill it yet!
You can also use the headphone jack trick for lower volumes. This also puts a 16ohm dummy load on it.


----------



## benjammin420

I've use it occasionally at 8 ohms (usually by accident) no harm so far, though I dont feel comfortable doing it


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve gave a thumbs up for running these little beasts at 8ohms. He designed it so he should know.

Makes me want to run a pair of 1960's. A 5 watt full stack!


----------



## Gtarzan81

Smoked a Vox valvetronix 50 tonight at a christmas party, in tone. A friend has a big jam Christmas party every year at his place, with 20-30 people. I got several compliments on the amp, and invites to jam. 

Marshall Class 5 rules!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nice! 

It really is the perfect power and size for small jams. Tone ownage. I love it.

*CLASS 5 FTW!!!!*


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Yes Indeed, It is Class 5 FTW!!!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Scumback M Series Speakers ... ...ordered!


----------



## paulg

paulg said:


> Thanks DSL100! You rock dude!
> 
> Steve:
> 
> So here is the update and I have a huge success rate action here:
> 1. Installed the felt where the chassis touches the wood - This was the most difficult / time consuming part of the task. Having to cut the felt etc... don't use too much or you'll cause the cab to bulge.
> 
> 2. I installed the Beldon Spring loaded retainer. This was difficult as I had to bore out the holes on the tube retainer so the clasps would fit.
> 
> 3. I installed (2 each) O-Ring Dampers on each tube
> 
> 4. Re-assembled the unit.
> 
> It is 1000 times better. The tube rattle is pretty much non-existent... I now hear more rattle from other things in my room other than the amp. So now I just have to carve out the two hours to perform this surgery on the next C5 in my arsenal... and so on...
> 
> If the damn amp didn't sound so darn good I wouldn't go through all this... but the little bugger is just so enjoyable to play and really has much better tone than any Marshall I've ever had before - including my old JCM900.



Just performed all of the above on my 1 piece back (easier to work with) and I'm happy to report that in both C5's, Rattle be gone!!!! 

It was a lot of work and very worth it.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Ok Gang, Here is a youtube demo of my class 5.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCguVTokxBU]YouTube - Marshall Class 5 Demo Song[/ame]


----------



## guitars

paulg said:


> Just performed all of the above on my 1 piece back (easier to work with) and I'm happy to report that in both C5's, Rattle be gone!!!!
> 
> It was a lot of work and very worth it.



PICTURES


----------



## guitars

I'm glad I put the Gold Lion Tubes in.Sounds awesome but still a little buzzing going on in there.Maybe I should look into on of those Bell tone whojja ma jiggees


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Paul: Awesome!
Neaves: WOW!!!
Guitars: Keep working it dude. You will get it sorted. The Class 5 is the only combo I have played that I feel is worth taking the extra time if needed to get it perfect. The tone is like no other.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6100 ftw!


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## Gtarzan81

I'm going to start posting "Class 5 ftw!" in random spots on the 6100 thread... Just because.....

P.S. Wendys does have good burgers, no question, and others are better.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Gtarzan81 said:


> I'm going to start posting "Class 5 ftw!" in random spots on the 6100 thread... Just because.....
> 
> P.S. Wendys does have good burgers, no question, and others are better.



Just for you G

61 fucking hundred FTW


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Marshall FTW!!!!


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

DSL100 Dude said:


> Paul: Awesome!
> Neaves: WOW!!!
> Guitars: Keep working it dude. You will get it sorted. The Class 5 is the only combo I have played that I feel is worth taking the extra time if needed to get it perfect. The tone is like no other.




DSL Thanks Bro!  You Rule!!!!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6100 FTW and FTR


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So after two weeks I get back on my C5 and jam out a few Christmas melodies.



Gotta love the tone.


----------



## IbanezMark

Nice!

I was jamming with my C5 yesterday..no apparent issues, just awesome tone.
Must have been a temporary hiccup.


----------



## DirtySteve

Neaves, Awesome demo! Sorry I haven't had a chance to comment on it 'til now, but it really sounds great!
.
.
.

So... I've been havin' a blast with my cab loaded with a 12" Green Beret (8ohm).






The test baffle worked out great, but I need to make a one piece back. The way I have it patched up now there are air gaps that buzz and makes wierd sounds (sorry no pic), but overall it sounds pretty good completely closed. Tons of bottom and very tight. It had way too much bottom until I got it completely closed up, including the top. I learned I don't care much for running the C5 at 8ohms. Seems to lack something, but my Epi Valve jr has never sounded better so I imagine I'll be looking for a 16ohm 12" speaker before too long...

...and in other news,.. I just got an e-mail letting me know my 10" Scumback ships today! Yeaaaaay!! I can't wait! I'm putting it in my Cream C5, but I'm going to see how it sounds in the cab first. I'm stoked!


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

DSL: Christmas with the Class 5 an Instant Classic!

Mark: I'm glad it was just a fluke with your amp acting funny.

Steve: Thanks for commenting/checking out my video, Most Appreciated bro!!! 

I hope we get to hear your speaker changes!!!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

If I can figure out the audacity software I may record a few for the fun of it.

Steve: Looking fantastic man. Keep it up.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Dsl that would rule dude!!!

Agreed! The cab is coming along excellent!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Rockin' out the Christmas jams. 

 Maybe this could be something.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks guys, It's really been a learning experience!

DSL, I can see it now, A Christmas with Class! ...with a Cream/White C5 wrapped in a Big Red Bow!

Guys, I don't know how to record these days.  Do I have to have a computer? What's the most inexpensive way to record my amp and be able to post it? I don't have a clue! the last time I recorded myself it was on a 4 track cassette recorder in the early 90s. I've tried to research it but I don't know what to look for. Most of what I've found is way out of my budget right now.


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks guys, It's really been a learning experience!
> 
> DSL, I can see it now, A Christmas with Class! ...with a Cream/White C5 wrapped in a Big Red Bow!
> 
> Guys, I don't know how to record these days.  Do I have to have a computer? What's the most inexpensive way to record my amp and be able to post it? I don't have a clue! the last time I recorded myself it was on a 4 track cassette recorder in the early 90s. I've tried to research it but I don't know what to look for. Most of what I've found is way out of my budget right now.




One of the most expensive ways to post clips of your C5 would be to rent a studio for a couple months, record the songs, have it produced by Bob Ezrin. Buy a copy of your personal CD. Rip it. Upload it to some paysite.
Post links here...

Oh wait... inexpensive...


----------



## paulg

Roadburn said:


> One of the most expensive ways to post clips of your C5 would be to rent a studio for a couple months, record the songs, have it produced by Bob Ezrin. Buy a copy of your personal CD. Rip it. Upload it to some paysite.
> Post links here...
> 
> Oh wait... inexpensive...



I'm liking the Bob Ezrin idea!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ok, so what works best to get your stuff to the 'puter? Should I just get a usb ended mic cable?

Thoughts?


----------



## benjammin420

I use an Imic 






A USB mic would too I suppose, but these work better for DI purposes

This is a song I'm working on. the guitar on the left is my SG, into the C5, with the headphone jack running DI. The bass is also direct from the headphone out on the Ampeg Micro. The other guitars are mic'd with my cheap PC mic
http://www.hark.com/clips/ggvqbgrndx-odyssey


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Flat tax FTW!


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Hey Ben, Cool tune man!  I really like the descending riff in it!

DSL, I'm using a digital recorder so I can't offer any suggestions as far as computer recording goes. Sorry Bro.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Sounds good Ben. I couldn't totally make out everything because the volume was a little low though.


----------



## DirtySteve

I like that Ben! It's been about 20 minutes and it's still in my head. The C5 sure sounds good recorded.


----------



## benjammin420

Thanks guys, I'm still trying to put a long, epic solo over it, but that is proving daunting  The C5 really is a great amp for recording, even if I was in a professional type situation, I dont think I would hesitate to use it on a session


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Sounds good Ben. I couldn't totally make out everything because the volume was a little low though.



crank it up then  if it does sound too low to you guys, I'll go back and remix it


----------



## DirtySteve

I had to turn it up quite a bit more than usual.


----------



## benjammin420

I dont know much about mastering or whatever, I have all the tracks up the point where nothings clipping


----------



## IbanezMark

Finally got to give my C5 a good cranking for an hour yesterday.
Always a good time!
:cool2:


----------



## benjammin420

awesome  I wish I could take my C5 off its attenuator leash


----------



## DSL100 Dude

benjammin420 said:


> crank it up then  if it does sound too low to you guys, I'll go back and remix it



I already have my speakers cranked! I need about twice the volume. 



IbanezMark said:


> Finally got to give my C5 a good cranking for an hour yesterday.
> Always a good time!
> :cool2:



Just like good sex. 



benjammin420 said:


> awesome  I wish I could take my C5 off its attenuator leash



Let that puppy OFF THE CHAIN!!!
Hey, once every now and then won't tick off too many people. Heck if you got you groove on they may even dig it.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> Let that puppy OFF THE CHAIN!!!
> Hey, once every now and then won't tick off too many people. Heck if you got you groove on they may even dig it.



Yeah, I need to start timing my neighbors work schedules, my hours are weird enough where I should be able to find times when I'm home when most of my building is cleared out. I've been turning up my Champ more and more lately, but it doesnt have half the balls the C5


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm pretty lucky right now. I live in an apartment over a machine shop and have noone close enough to bother. I can crank anything I want, but ironically, I have tinitus really bad and that's why I love the C5. It's usally perfect but sometimes the ringing gets worse and I need to attenuate it, but the bedroom trick isn't loud enough. So I'd still like to have an attenuator.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Fellas, if y'all are sitting that pretty I expect some serious jaming at maximum! Get those speakers moving.


----------



## c588

Class 5 ftw!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*CLASS 5 FTW!!!!*







We need to make up a T-shirt.


----------



## DirtySteve

My new Scumback is due in tomorrow!  Hopefully I'll be able to give a review early next week!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That's excellent.

I _think_ my speakers should be here today as well. I may swing by the shop at lunch to see if they made it in.


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome!! I was wondering when yours were due.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Being that it is a local one owner shop sometimes it helps to "build up" a special order and do it all at once. He of course will rush ship anything for anyone if need be but I am never in a real _need_ for stuff. Sometimes I get stuff within a week, sometimes it is a few months. No worries. Just makes it more exciting when it gets in.


----------



## tonefreak

DUDES

i want a class 5.


i think i'm gonna sell my Blues Junior and get one. I should be able to get $400 for my Fender. I never play it anyways... and It would be nice to have a smaller marshall to take to church and practice and for jamming with the drummer. hauling the DSL can be a PITA sometimes

Can you guys post some pics of your C5's??? the pics on musicians' friend don't do products justice.


----------



## IbanezMark

Do it! The C5 rips and tears.
...especially when you put it through an extension cab


----------



## tonefreak

as long as it sounds good through it's speaker i'm happy. if I gotta still haul my 412 around, I may as well not spend the money.



but I trust it sounds great either way!


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## tonefreak

mmm

lookin good.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*TF, GO FOR IT!!!!!!*

The Class 5 sounds FANTASTIC as is. You may feel the stock speaker is a bit harsh at first but trust me, it is worth giving it time to break in. Yes, it sounds glorious through a 1960 cab but that is icing. The C5 as-it-is will put a smile on your face and you will wonder why you didn't get one sooner.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Scroll through the last few pages of this thread. The white one is sooooo awesome looking and there are some great pics of it in here.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Try here:

http://www.marshallforum.com/249916-post773.html


----------



## DirtySteve

I need to take some better shots...


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Scroll through the last few pages of this thread. The white one is sooooo awesome looking and there are some great pics of it in here.



It's funny, I've never had anyone give a shit about my amps before. Most people don't know what there looking at or just don't care. I'm talking about "non" musician types here, but everyone that's seen my cream one has said something about how good it looks. I personally think it's the sexiest amp I've ever seen!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, the more I look at yours and Tele's the more I *REALLY* want mine. The red is sexy in a hot, little, latina kind of way.

The cream/creme/white one is sexy like Marilyn Monroe. Always the classic.

Can't wait till mine comes in.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6100 ftw!


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

DSL100 Dude said:


> *CLASS 5 FTW!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to make up a T-shirt.



Did anyone happen to notice that I put class 5 ftw at the end of my vid?


----------



## DirtySteve

The last time I saw FTW used it was in the early 90s and it meant "F**k the World!" Does it still mean the same thing?


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Hi Steve, I asked myself the same question a couple weeks ago so I googled it and it means "For The Win". Thank god for google!!!! Otherwise I'd still be wondering what the hell it means lol.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> *TF, GO FOR IT!!!!!!*
> 
> The Class 5 sounds FANTASTIC as is. You may feel the stock speaker is a bit harsh at first but trust me, it is worth giving it time to break in. Yes, it sounds glorious through a 1960 cab but that is icing. The C5 as-it-is will put a smile on your face and you will wonder why you didn't get one sooner.



I concur.


----------



## telemarshall

DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve, the more I look at yours and Tele's the more I *REALLY* want mine. The red is sexy in a hot, little, latina kind of way.
> 
> The cream/creme/white one is sexy like Marilyn Monroe. Always the classic.
> 
> Can't wait till mine comes in.




Thanks, DSL! Here's a couple more of my creme Class 5. Man, I been playin' this thing for hours at a time - what tone! Sounds good with anything I plug into it ~ It loves Fenders and Gretsches, too! 

(And EMG's... ha)


----------



## tonefreak

i'm leanin towards the white one.


but I've always been a sucker for white and gold.

I've actually got a guy who might be, or might now someone interested in a Blues Junior. I just have to decide how much to sell it for. I'm thinking $400.


----------



## tonefreak

DSL100 Dude said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/249916-post773.html




ugh. now i'm drooling!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, somewhere along the way it became "For The Win". Soory for the confusion. 

Steve: Yup, exactly!

Tele: AWESOME group shot! WOW!!!!

So I made my way over to the shop and sadly, no delivery for me. He hadn't gotten there by the time I stopped in so who knows but I will keep y'all posted.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey LH! Dude!!!!!
That White/Creme/Cream one is AWESOME!!! Sell the Blues Jr. and don't look back.

Y'all know I gotta say it...


*C L A S S 5 F T W ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## tonefreak

you mean TF.

LOL



tomorow man. tomorow. i'm a workin on it!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, glad you can keep me sorted.


----------



## tonefreak

haha


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So dude, if this works out I expect a REALLY GOOD PICTURE of all your guitars and a white Class 5 on this thread.


----------



## tonefreak

yup. 

give me a week or 2. 

2 white guitars, the strat in the middle, the C5 in front of the strat and the DSL behind the whole thing...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Very sexy!


----------



## tonefreak

that't what i'm thinkin!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Wow! TF. Hitting the 4,000 tonight huh?

Friggin' impressive.


----------



## tonefreak

WOW. didn't even see that! lol


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh this is going to be fun! Been out doing the decorations and lights out side and it occured to me to have a C5 (yeah, the red one) out as part of the decoration. I could play the tunes I have been messing around with and since I already run my PA out there for music anyway, it is just a matter of playing with a track. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

All I have to say is DO IT! 
and get it on Film!!!!!!!


----------



## paulg

DirtySteve said:


> It's funny, I've never had anyone give a shit about my amps before. Most people don't know what there looking at or just don't care. I'm talking about "non" musician types here, but everyone that's seen my cream one has said something about how good it looks. I personally think it's the sexiest amp I've ever seen!



These are what I play normally... I've been a Dr. Z user for about 7 years now. 

Now these are sexy amps and sound out of this world! 
This is the Dr. Z - Carmen Ghia





Pictured here is a Dr. Z MAZ 18 on top of a MAZ 38 on top of a Z-Best 2x12 Cab (Thiel Ported, Vintage 30 on top, G12H30 on bottom)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The Dr. Z stuff is top notch for sure. I have played several of them at my shop along with the 65 stuff.
Yours look beautiful. I am sure they sound that way too. 
There is actually one I have been sizing up but thn I look at the price and buy another Class 5.


----------



## paulg

DSL100 Dude said:


> The Dr. Z stuff is top notch for sure. I have played several of them at my shop along with the 65 stuff.
> Yours look beautiful. I am sure they sound that way too.
> There is actually one I have been sizing up but thn I look at the price and buy another Class 5.




Thanks DSL! 

Which one were you looking at? For boutiques his prices are really good and they do retain their value.


----------



## IbanezMark

telemarshall said:


>



Is that strat Ice Blue Metallic?
That is a sexy color!


----------



## telemarshall

IbanezMark said:


> Is that strat Ice Blue Metallic?
> That is a sexy color!




Thanks, I-Mark! It's actually Agave Blue.


----------



## guitar76

Ok I am a happy DSL50 owner and its great. I love my DSL but I am finding that I can barely get the vol to 3 at the bars we are playing. I'm wondering if I should be lugging my halfstack around everywhere if I can have a more portable rig that I can crank to saturation. My newest daydream is to get a class 5 or something similar. I have also thought about a tiny terror or Vox Night Train. Can anyone speak to how well a class 5 or similar smaller combo amp cuts through the band at small bars? Would the class 5 push my 1960 4x12 cab well? I would still keep my DSL of course.


----------



## tonefreak

telemarshall said:


> Thanks, I-Mark! It's actually Agave Blue.




WOAH. that is a SEXY guitar!


----------



## telemarshall

tonefreak said:


> WOAH. that is a SEXY guitar!




Thanks, Tonefreak ~ It's an '05 MIM Standard. All stock except I added an Allparts white pearloid guard and backplate - both for looks and better shielding.


----------



## tonefreak

nice. I've got an 05 MIM standard in black. great playing guitar!


----------



## IbanezMark

that thing is slick!


----------



## telemarshall

tonefreak said:


> nice. I've got an 05 MIM standard in black. great playing guitar!



Yep, they are really nice strats - I really like my '05, also. What do you think of the stock ceramic pickups? I like mine - they are way hotter than the Tex-Mex's on my other strat - the 60's Road Worn - (although I really love the Tex-Mex's on the RW as well!) Two completely different sounds - but both sound like strats!


----------



## telemarshall

IbanezMark said:


> that thing is slick!



Thanks, man!


----------



## tonefreak

they're not bad. I like how they sound, especially the neck and middle. but I'm gonna replace the Bridge p/u with something hotter. If I EQ for the neck and middle pickups, the bridge pickup sounds thin and tinny. if I EQ for the bridge pickup, the middle and neck sound mushy. and i have no tone control on the guitar for the bridge pickup. 

so I'm gonna slap a seymour duncan something or other in there. IDK what yet.


----------



## telemarshall

tonefreak said:


> they're not bad. I like how they sound, especially the neck and middle. but I'm gonna replace the Bridge p/u with something hotter. If I EQ for the neck and middle pickups, the bridge pickup sounds thin and tinny. if I EQ for the bridge pickup, the middle and neck sound mushy. and i have no tone control on the guitar for the bridge pickup.
> 
> so I'm gonna slap a seymour duncan something or other in there. IDK what yet.



Good point - Yeah, if I didn't have the RW's Tex-Mex's with that lower output warmer "bluesy" tone that they have, I'd probably think about swapping the bridge on the '05 MIM to something else, also.. With these two strats, I've got two distinct strat tones now.

Like I said, I kind of like that these stock ceramic ones on the '05 MIM Std seem "hot" and snarly, but yes, you're right - sometimes the bridge on this one does sound kind of thin and tinny. I usually use positions 2 and 4 on the '05 Agave Blue one - that works pretty well for me..


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, the bridge/middle position + the DSL is PERFECT for skynyrd.


my other 2 guitars are an epi Les paul custom (currently stock), and a Jackson DK2M Dinky (with Seymour duncans), so the strat is ESPECIALLY thin compared to the Humbuckers in the other 2, but I wanna keep it all single coil. I love the single coil sound. I just need something hotter.


----------



## telemarshall

tonefreak said:


> yeah, the bridge/middle position + the DSL is PERFECT for skynyrd.
> 
> 
> my other 2 guitars are an epi Les paul custom (currently stock), and a Jackson DK2M Dinky (with Seymour duncans), so the strat is ESPECIALLY thin compared to the Humbuckers in the other 2, but I wanna keep it all single coil. I love the single coil sound. I just need something hotter.




I tend to use the 2-4 position on both my strats, but I also love the neck position on the Road Worn - that Tex-Mex neck pup really gets that "SRV-style" tone down - especially with that new Class 5!

I've got an Epi LP, too - a '96 honeyburst plus top - great axe. This and a Gibson SG Special Faded and a Guild S280 with EMG's for my 'bucker tones. 

I like both the Marshall/Gibson gain/crunch _and_ the Fender clean tones.. I'm a fan of both tones. Sometimes I'm in the mood for that Marshall/humbucker gain and crunch, and sometimes in the mood for those Fender sparkling cleans.. 

With the guys I jam with, I use both styles - depending on the song and the "mood" of the jam, I guess... ha


----------



## telemarshall

guitar76 said:


> Ok I am a happy DSL50 owner and its great. I love my DSL but I am finding that I can barely get the vol to 3 at the bars we are playing. I'm wondering if I should be lugging my halfstack around everywhere if I can have a more portable rig that I can crank to saturation. My newest daydream is to get a class 5 or something similar. I have also thought about a tiny terror or Vox Night Train. Can anyone speak to how well a class 5 or similar smaller combo amp cuts through the band at small bars? Would the class 5 push my 1960 4x12 cab well? I would still keep my DSL of course.



Haven't tried my new Class 5 gigging out yet, but I'm sure some guys here have.. I'm thinking that in a small venue, though, it would probably work. And if miked, you could use it at bigger gigs.


----------



## IbanezMark

Just out of curiosity, when you guys have your C5 flat out and you hit a low, palm muted chord to get that nice chug..does it sound really flubby to you?

I'm talking even through a 4x12 with the bass turned way down.
I'm thinking I really need to get my ass in gear and retube it but $$ are a little tight


----------



## tonefreak

telemarshall said:


> I tend to use the 2-4 position on both my strats, but I also love the neck position on the Road Worn - that Tex-Mex neck pup really gets that "SRV-style" tone down - especially with that new Class 5!
> 
> I've got an Epi LP, too - a '96 honeyburst plus top - great axe. This and a Gibson SG Special Faded and a Guild S280 with EMG's for my 'bucker tones.
> 
> I like both the Marshall/Gibson gain/crunch _and_ the Fender clean tones.. I'm a fan of both tones. Sometimes I'm in the mood for that Marshall/humbucker gain and crunch, and sometimes in the mood for those Fender sparkling cleans..
> 
> With the guys I jam with, I use both styles - depending on the song and the "mood" of the jam, I guess... ha



yeah, i love that les paul/marshall thing. i also love the strat/marshal thing. and i enjoy the strat/fender clean thing too, but alas, I want a C5, so the Blues Junior is gotta go!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

paulg said:


> Thanks DSL!
> 
> Which one were you looking at? For boutiques his prices are really good and they do retain their value.



MAZ 18 1x12 combo in red. Looks good, sounds good, $1700.00. It really does sound great though...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

guitar76 said:


> Ok I am a happy DSL50 owner and its great. I love my DSL but I am finding that I can barely get the vol to 3 at the bars we are playing. I'm wondering if I should be lugging my halfstack around everywhere if I can have a more portable rig that I can crank to saturation. My newest daydream is to get a class 5 or something similar. I have also thought about a tiny terror or Vox Night Train. Can anyone speak to how well a class 5 or similar smaller combo amp cuts through the band at small bars? Would the class 5 push my 1960 4x12 cab well? I would still keep my DSL of course.





telemarshall said:


> Haven't tried my new Class 5 gigging out yet, but I'm sure some guys here have.. I'm thinking that in a small venue, though, it would probably work. And if miked, you could use it at bigger gigs.



_I have been gigging with the Class 5 so much that I am performing with it more then the DSL right now. Used it today actually.
Guitar76, is your drummer using an electric kit or a wood kit? Does he/she pound the skins all the time or tends to be more dynamic and can play to the room size, sound level etc? Reason I ask is because the Class 5 volume maxes out at a really sweet spot. It won't make your ears ring, but it does have some bawlz. Depending on your playstyle and what you consider a small bar, the C5 WILL make for a decent gigging amp.
Playing through a 1960 sounds fantastic! I am not going to say it pushes the cab but the speakers are good enough that they deliver all the great tone from the amp._



IbanezMark said:


> Just out of curiosity, when you guys have your C5 flat out and you hit a low, palm muted chord to get that nice chug..does it sound really flubby to you?
> 
> I'm talking even through a 4x12 with the bass turned way down.
> I'm thinking I really need to get my ass in gear and retube it but $$ are a little tight



_If your cutting the bass and it is still flubby then you know what it's time for. I know, I have been putting of buying tubes as well. Marty has already given me a quote but presents for the kiddies come first._


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> _If your cutting the bass and it is still flubby then you know what it's time for. I know, I have been putting of buying tubes as well. Marty has already given me a quote but presents for the kiddies come first._



That was the inevitable answer I was waiting for..
Presents will have to come first, but the first paycheck of the new year will be for new tubes


----------



## DirtySteve

Cha Ching!! 










Fed ex finally showed up Saturday around 4pm. They made me wait all day for it! Got it installed in my cab first and was impressed, but it had too much bottom even with the bass all the way down (that's been a problem with the cab all along), so I pulled it out and installed it in the C5 and from the first chord, I was like yeah,...now we're talkin'! 

Now this is all just my opinion, but Wow! What a difference! I’m amazed at how great it sounds! If you remember early on in this thread I was wanting to mod my amp to tighten things up and get a little more gain out of it, well that‘s no longer an issue! (*IbanezMark*, I think the Flub you asked about is what I'm really talking about here.) First I got with Marty for some high gain preamp tubes and that alone was a big improvement, now this speaker is just the icing on the cake! I didn’t really expect this much of a change.

When I was talking about modifying my amp I got with Jerry at FJA Mods to see what he could do for me and he said "the first thing I'd do is get rid of the crappy speaker that it came with. I thought, …well that’s not what I’ve been hearing and I didn’t believe it, everyone says “give it time and it’ll sweeten up“, but now I think Jerry might be on to something. 
DSL, now I’m _REALLY_ curious to see what you think after you get your speakers!!!

Anyway, first impressions… This thing is very aggressive and has a sweet growl with the volume backed down, but then crank it up and the damn thing tightens up and this aggressive mid range bark takes over and she just screams! The Bass is fat and chunky but not overpowering and the Mids are tight as hell and focused. It’s like I can hear the lower and upper mids separate and they seem to take on a very musical life of their own. The highs are sweet and not harsh at all. Playing single notes has more character and harmonics going on and the way the notes bloom is bad ass. I’m very pleased! 
(*And here Mark*)All the flub (I call it) in the lows that I could never seem to get rid of is gone completely. Maybe my stock speaker isn’t as broken in as I thought it was, but it doesn‘t matter anymore. The Scumback is fully broken in already. I assume I may be experiencing what some of you already know by using an ext. cab with other speakers in it, but I haven’t had the chance to do that.

Oh,... and it fit perfectly, no modification required! 





...I tried to get some better pics than I’ve posted before, but I guess I’m not much of a photographer. I need better lighting for one thing. Here are a few of the better ones…


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*AWESOME!!!!!!*

That was exactly what I was hoping to find. Come on speakers!!!!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Mark, I have no doubt that the 84 will most likely need replacing a few times a year as hard as I am using mine.


----------



## IbanezMark

Steve - that is awesome! I'm sure it will sweeten up even more when it's broken in!!

DSL - I've been thinking the same thing. We're probably both pretty hard on the power section of the C5. I can't see that poor little EL84 lasting all that long. Maybe I'll start buying some power tubes by the batch when I find one I like!


----------



## IbanezMark

Well, I just walked the front side of my daphne blue strat into a doorknob.
I hate mondays.


----------



## DirtySteve

IbanezMark said:


> Steve - that is awesome! I'm sure it will sweeten up even more when it's broken in!!
> 
> DSL - I've been thinking the same thing. We're probably both pretty hard on the power section of the C5. I can't see that poor little EL84 lasting all that long. Maybe I'll start buying some power tubes by the batch when I find one I like!



I edited my post to let you know that flub you talked about is what I was talking about. Maybe not the same thing, I don't know but you posted before I got it done. Tubes made a huge difference and the new speaker took care of the rest. No more flubby palm muting for me. Mine's tight, tight, tight now! (one wasn't enough) I may have misunderstood and you're saying it wasn't like that before and now it is. (as you said, it is monday!)

I paid extra for full break in on the new speaker. He claims 20 hr.s on a variac = 60 hr.s at stage volume. It should be pretty well broken in already.


----------



## IbanezMark

Steve, you're right on about the "flub". It seems to me that if the overall sound tightened up a bit, the flub would go away. I usually run mine through a 4x12 (even at home) so I think the tube swap will be a first order of business!

:cool2:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

IbanezMark said:


> Well, I just walked the front side of my daphne blue strat into a doorknob.
> I hate mondays.






*NO WAY!!!*




Dude, after all that work you did....


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> *NO WAY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, after all that work you did....



Fortunately it's just a ding in the clear, no chips or anything!!
Oh well, that's what you get for using your guitars I guess 

It will probably never catch up to my white strat though. That thing has more battle scars than a cheap hooker.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, I am going to bet that your Scumback is the ticket and may even beat out the Celestions since they will be brand new when installed.

Which model did you go with?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

IbanezMark said:


> Fortunately it's just a ding in the clear, no chips or anything!!
> Oh well, that's what you get for using your guitars I guess
> 
> It will probably never catch up to my white strat though. That thing has more battle scars than a cheap hooker.



 Yeah, my Strat and two of my Jacksons have more then enough wear and tear. I actually am bummed that my one Jackson is so beat up. it has a very cool metallic grey on it but the dings are to the wood.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve, I am going to bet that your Scumback is the ticket and may even beat out the Celestions since they will be brand new when installed.
> 
> Which model did you go with?


It's the Greenback clone, the SA10M-75 

Heres the description from the web site...

"20oz ceramic (medium weight magnet), 75hz bass response, 10 inch special design aged cone, small dust cap with vintage correct doping, spider, and voice coil tolerances. A close recreation of the Celestion 10" 7442 "Greenback" speaker used in the 2x10 Marshall BluesBreaker combos. Fitted with the 102 002 Pulsonic lead cone, with the complex lower mids, robust midrange and clear highs this speaker cone produced, but with higher power handling, and more focused in the midrange frequencies. This speaker is very similar to the tone produced in the Marshall 8x10 cabs of the late Sixties. 30 watt & 75 watt (SA10M-75HP) power handling, 95db, 8 or 16 ohm versions available. 

Specially treated 75hz cone sounds 20 years old. Pre Rola style doping just like the originals. 
20oz. ceramic magnet, 1.50" voice coil, 10" wide. 8 bolt pattern allows mounting to most amps. 
Available in 30 and 75 watt power handling. This speaker is like a vintage 7442 Celestion. 

10-1/8" (25.7 cm) diameter, 4" (10.2 cm) deep, 6 lb (2.7 Kg)"


----------



## DirtySteve

IbanezMark said:


> Fortunately it's just a ding in the clear, no chips or anything!!
> Oh well, that's what you get for using your guitars I guess
> 
> It will probably never catch up to my white strat though. That thing has more battle scars than a cheap hooker.



Just adds to the Mojo!


----------



## tonefreak

DUDES.


i need a better paying job. 

i just bought a pair of new skis, gotta get some new bindings, a chunk of the next paycheck will be goin to HT for a modded SD-1, and i still haven't sold my blues junior.


and i WANT THAT CLASS 5. 






DANG IT!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

We all need better paying jobs. Simple part of life


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> It's the Greenback clone, the SA10M-75
> 
> Heres the description from the web site...
> 
> "20oz ceramic (medium weight magnet), 75hz bass response, 10 inch special design aged cone, small dust cap with vintage correct doping, spider, and voice coil tolerances. A close recreation of the Celestion 10" 7442 "Greenback" speaker used in the 2x10 Marshall BluesBreaker combos. Fitted with the 102 002 Pulsonic lead cone, with the complex lower mids, robust midrange and clear highs this speaker cone produced, but with higher power handling, and more focused in the midrange frequencies. This speaker is very similar to the tone produced in the Marshall 8x10 cabs of the late Sixties. 30 watt & 75 watt (SA10M-75HP) power handling, 95db, 8 or 16 ohm versions available.
> 
> Specially treated 75hz cone sounds 20 years old. Pre Rola style doping just like the originals.
> 20oz. ceramic magnet, 1.50" voice coil, 10" wide. 8 bolt pattern allows mounting to most amps.
> Available in 30 and 75 watt power handling. This speaker is like a vintage 7442 Celestion.
> 
> 10-1/8" (25.7 cm) diameter, 4" (10.2 cm) deep, 6 lb (2.7 Kg)"



Thanks man, I kinda feel like an idiot. I was looking back through the thread and all the specs are RIGHT THERE in the very first close up shot you posted.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

*6100 ftw!*


----------



## guitar76

DSL100 Dude said:


> _I have been gigging with the Class 5 so much that I am performing with it more then the DSL right now. Used it today actually.
> Guitar76, is your drummer using an electric kit or a wood kit? Does he/she pound the skins all the time or tends to be more dynamic and can play to the room size, sound level etc? Reason I ask is because the Class 5 volume maxes out at a really sweet spot. It won't make your ears ring, but it does have some bawlz. Depending on your playstyle and what you consider a small bar, the C5 WILL make for a decent gigging amp.
> Playing through a 1960 sounds fantastic! I am not going to say it pushes the cab but the speakers are good enough that they deliver all the great tone from the amp._
> 
> 
> 
> My DSL is always mic'd through the PA. Drummer has a wood kit and seems like he does a pretty good job on dynamics. I think I'm getting a Class 5 but of course I'm going to play one first..... and I'll have to sell something or wait a few gigs. I think some venues will warrant the DSL and some won't. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey LH! 

Guitar76: No problem. The Class 5 has become my new favorite passion. I have managed to already use it past it's limits in live settings and I seem to be the in the lowly few that does not think the amp is extremely loud.
I have been told to turn it down in a ballroom and I have been totally drowned out and had to rely on the monitors only.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Thanks man, I kinda feel like an idiot. I was looking back through the thread and all the specs are RIGHT THERE in the very first close up shot you posted.



Thats ok dude, It _was_ Monday! 

I love this thing! I got home from work last night about 5:30 and turned my amp on, opened a beer, tuned up and started jammin' ...next thing I know, I looked up and it was 10:00 at night I hadn't even taken a sip of my beer!!! I was totally lost in it and I don't remember the last time that happened! The mids are incredible!! 

Now I want to get one of his other speakers to put in my black amp and find out the best way to run them in stereo!! _I NEED A BETTER JOB, TOO!!_


----------



## tonefreak

DirtySteve said:


> Thats ok dude, It _was_ Monday!
> 
> I love this thing! I got home from work last night about 5:30 and turned my amp on, opened a beer, tuned up and started jammin' ...next thing I know, I looked up and it was 10:00 at night I hadn't even taken a sip of my beer!!! I was totally lost in it and I don't remember the last time that happened! The mids are incredible!!
> 
> Now I want to get one of his other speakers to put in my black amp and find out the best way to run them in stereo!! _I NEED A BETTER JOB, TOO!!_




we should start a new union. the class 5'ers... our motto, WE NEED A BETTER PAYING JOB. 


or a money tree.


----------



## DirtySteve

I hear ya' man! A money tree would be awesome!! I'd actually just be happy if I could just work full weeks. I'm a structural draftsman for a building contractor and we usually pick up this time of year, but this year we're struggling to keep the lights on. It's times like these I'm glad I'm a single guy and I don't owe anybody anything, or else I'd probably be in real trouble!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Marshall Class 5 Target GAK EXCLUSIVE Limited run


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Marshall Class 5 Target GAK EXCLUSIVE Limited run



 I don't like the looks of that at all! ...whats up with that logo?


----------



## poeman33

tonefreak said:


> we should start a new union. the class 5'ers... our motto, WE NEED A BETTER PAYING JOB.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I don't want the job part of it...just better money. The job thing interferes with playing time.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> I don't like the looks of that at all! ...whats up with that logo?



Being a plane buff and a history buff I kinda dig it. I REALLY like the old style Marshall logo too!


----------



## IbanezMark

poeman33 said:


> tonefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> we should start a new union. the class 5'ers... our motto, WE NEED A BETTER PAYING JOB.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I don't want the job part of it...just better money. The job thing interferes with playing time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention drinking time
Click to expand...


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Being a plane buff and a history buff I kinda dig it. I REALLY like the old style Marshall logo too!



Ok, my bad... I didn't get it. I also didn't know it was an old Marshall logo.


----------



## rich24a

Awesome, the good old marshall "coffin" logo...

Although that colour and decal reminds me of the Paul Weller signature marshall from a while back:

http://marshallamps.com/product.asp?productCode=1987XPW


----------



## tonefreak

DSL100 Dude said:


> Being a plane buff and a history buff I kinda dig it. I REALLY like the old style Marshall logo too!




mmm

spitfire


tornado


sopwith camel(i think...)

Spitfire...


YOU NEED A MUSTANG IN THAT BUNCH BRO!


----------



## tonefreak

oh oops.


spitfire, sopwith


----------



## Gtarzan81

tonefreak said:


> mmm
> 
> spitfire
> 
> 
> tornado
> 
> 
> sopwith camel(i think...)
> 
> Spitfire...
> 
> 
> YOU NEED A MUSTANG IN THAT BUNCH BRO!



Erm, the Mustang was a U.S. plane....We did help out with that thing called d-day though 
A Hawker Hurricane and a Harrier maybe


----------



## tonefreak

Gtarzan81 said:


> Erm, the Mustang was a U.S. plane....We did help out with that thing called d-day though
> A Hawker Hurricane and a Harrier maybe



yes yes i know...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Spot on with the Hawker!

Good job fellas, I am impressed. 


I agree that it cops the PW combo big time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

*6100 Ftw*



*Tacos FTW!*


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Aw heck, I can't argue with the Tacos!


*TACOS FTW!!!*


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I knew we could all rally around tacos and marshalls


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ya know what that means!?!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Ya know what that means!?!



Ill play along.

?????????????


----------



## longfxukxnhair

*Tacos!*


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tacos!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tacos!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Tacos FTW!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Tacos!!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So I went by the shop today. My speakers are backordered and don't know when they will be in. They agreed to keep the order in for me and whenever they do come in I can square up then. Soooo....

The money I had put down for those bad boys I used on some other goodies! :happydance:

Picked up a brand new Boss SD-1. I will give it a good tryout with the C5 tomorrow and compare it to my TS-9, OCD, and DS-1.


----------



## Roadburn

Just missed an airplane recognitiontest...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Doh!
Why would anyone want to shoot down a perfectly good airplane?


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> So I went by the shop today. My speakers are backordered and don't know when they will be in. They agreed to keep the order in for me and whenever they do come in I can square up then. Soooo....
> 
> The money I had put down for those bad boys I used on some other goodies! :happydance:
> 
> Picked up a brand new Boss SD-1. I will give it a good tryout with the C5 tomorrow and compare it to my TS-9, OCD, and DS-1.



Bummer!  I was hoping to see the opposite had happened and you got 'em.
...but new pedals are always fun and it'll be cool to hear how they compare. My SD-1 is dead so I haven't tried one with the C5 yet. I still use my MXR most of the time.


----------



## c588

hmmm im thinking about something like a power break for my marshall so i dont have to buy a cab any suggestions


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, I know. At first I was a slight bit peeved. I may actually try an online spot when I get back in town. I really want the greenback.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

c588, the "Output Tamer" that I believe Ben has is just perfect for the C5. He has been using it from day one and has had some great recordings of it.

The first few pages of this thread or the Class 5 community section should have all the info on it.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Mexican food FTW!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So, real quick for tonight and I will see what I can do about video tomorrow.

TS-9 - My GOTO pedal for years. I have always had one of these in the bag just in case and really I will never part with it. When all else fails for me, Ibanez TS-9 gets her done.

OCD - Y'all know that this little puppy has been my new toy. I like what all it is able to do and I have been using it non-stop since I got it on the C5. It has a LOT more dirt on tap compared to the other Overdrive pedals. You could use this as a distortion pedal if need be.

SD-1 - I was shocked. It really sounds just like a TS-9 to me with maybe just a bit more gain avaliable. It seemed to roll back the bass a tad more then the TS-9 as well. I am sending it straight to Hot Tubes 70 so I am really excited to see how it turns out.

DS-1 - The classic Boss distortion. Some love it, some hate it. Lots of drive and can be a total bees nest if you let it. I really have only used this with a CS-3 on a clean amp while playing my Strat to go from clean to crunch. These pedals will also be making the trip to HT to see how much they improve.


----------



## IbanezMark

longfxukxnhair said:


> Mexican food FTW!



Where's the taco party?


----------



## DirtySteve

IbanezMark said:


> Where's the taco party?



er...uh......hmmm..... oh, sorry... my minds in the gutter!

Love the mexican food!..._Mexican food FTW!!_


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There is always a party with Mexican food.

Hey fellas, has anyone read anything about a Class 5 that will be coming out in silver? I just had a guy email me asking when they were going to avaliable.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have a Digitech RP 150 that I only use the drum effects on with an MG15. I was looking through the manual and it has a way to connect it for stereo operation. Anybody used one for that? ... is it any good? I'm thinking about trying a stereo setup now that my amps sound so different.

DSL, I haven't heard of a Silver C5 coming out. I did a search and came up empty.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

silver class 5? what you talkin about willis?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, I have to call BS on this one. There is nothing ANYWHERE about a silver C5. I am guessing this started from the fact that there are a few MG's that were silvered for a special run? IDK.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yeah, I have to call BS on this one. There is nothing ANYWHERE about a silver C5. I am guessing this started from the fact that there are a few MG's that were silvered for a special run? IDK.



If they come out with one DSL will buy it.











6100 & tacos FTW!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Heck yeah I would. And if they came out with one done in that goofy blue/purple that y'all 6100ers covet so much I would get one of those too!


----------



## DirtySteve

I want to see an _ORANGE_ one,... I'd be all over that!


----------



## IbanezMark

DirtySteve said:


> I want to see an _ORANGE_ one,... I'd be all over that!



That would be absolutely awesome.
I would definitely buy *ORANGE* or even *PURPLE*

:cool2:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I would get 'em all!

My other choices would be *LIME GREEN* and *CYAN BLUE*!
Always liked those crazy bright 80's colors.


----------



## tonefreak

how bout pink


----------



## guitars

tonefreak said:


> how bout pink



OH OH OH I would. NOT LOL


----------



## telemarshall

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yeah, I have to call BS on this one. There is nothing ANYWHERE about a silver C5. I am guessing this started from the fact that there are a few MG's that were silvered for a special run? IDK.



I agree, DSL - Silver would be too close to the white (creme) one in color.


----------



## MM54

How about one with like a holographic covering that changes color and pattern depending on how you look at it? (Like the back of a CD)


----------



## MM54

Or one that's white with pictures of Tacos all over it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gotta love the tacos!!!!

I would get one in *PINK*.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

telemarshall said:


> I agree, DSL - Silver would be too close to the white (creme) one in color.



And the creme with gold is so fantastic. Don't wanna take away from that.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Gotta love the tacos!!!!
> 
> I would get one in *PINK*.



Pink tacos are the best. Stay away from pink tacos that have "cheese" on them


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## Neaves The Wicked

The cheese part kinda made me throw up in my mouth a little Lol


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So I see NO reason for it but I ordered one anyway to try.

JJ EL844

It is supposed to reduce the power which truthfully is going to be a bad thing for my gigs but with as many fellas on here that are in apartments or need less power, this may be an option.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Neaves The Wicked said:


> The cheese part kinda made me throw up in my mouth a little Lol


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh yeah!
Left the. C5 on this evening at a family party. Went to play a few Christmas jingles, and the sound of nice warm tubes is just amazing.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Sounds good man. Had mine at a Christmas party/jam a few weeks back. The guy with the Vox valvetronix quit playing after a while, cause the tone was killing his. Hes a better player though.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, there really just is no replacement for a nice warmed up tube amp. The tone tonight was just amazing. I spent most of the night just playing Les Paul and C5. I had the Crybaby, OCD, and DD-7 hooked up but they were hardly used.
Heck, I finally pulled the cable from the end of the chain and just plugged straight in. The mojo was on.

*CLASS 5 FTW!!!*


----------



## psychosnah

hey! 
im new to this forum,.
i am so in love with this mini-bluesbreaker, and all i can think about is selling my fender blues deville and buying a class 5.

but can anyone tell me the difference between the old backplate and the 3-piece plate?


----------



## telemarshall

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yeah, there really just is no replacement for a nice warmed up tube amp. The tone tonight was just amazing. I spent most of the night just playing Les Paul and C5. I had the Crybaby, OCD, and DD-7 hooked up but they were hardly used.
> Heck, I finally pulled the cable from the end of the chain and just plugged straight in. The mojo was on.
> 
> *CLASS 5 FTW!!!*




You got it, DSL - I am finding I just love to "plug and play" with my C5! No pedals hooked up to mine yet except a tuner!


----------



## Gtarzan81

telemarshall said:


> You got it, DSL - I am finding I just love to "plug and play" with my C5! No pedals hooked up to mine yet except a tuner!




I just use the T.S. as a clean boost, and thats it. 
Also likely because my delay is packed in a box somewhere, from when I moved.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I still love the TS-9 as a boost for the C5! That is my "80's" setup!


----------



## DirtySteve

psychosnah said:


> hey!
> im new to this forum,.
> i am so in love with this mini-bluesbreaker, and all i can think about is selling my fender blues deville and buying a class 5.
> 
> but can anyone tell me the difference between the old backplate and the 3-piece plate?


Hello and welcome to the forum! Do it!! The one piece back came on the first versions that had alot of rattle issues. They revised the design and the newer ones have the 3 piece backs. I think the difference is the 3 pc back is more open in the back and helped reduce the vibration inside the cab... but I don't know that for sure.



DSL100 Dude said:


> Oh yeah!
> Left the. C5 on this evening at a family party. Went to play a few Christmas jingles, and the sound of nice warm tubes is just amazing.





DSL100 Dude said:


> Yeah, there really just is no replacement for a nice warmed up tube amp. The tone tonight was just amazing. I spent most of the night just playing Les Paul and C5. I had the Crybaby, OCD, and DD-7 hooked up but they were hardly used.
> Heck, I finally pulled the cable from the end of the chain and just plugged straight in. The mojo was on.
> 
> *CLASS 5 FTW!!!*





Gtarzan81 said:


> Sounds good man. Had mine at a Christmas party/jam a few weeks back. The guy with the Vox valvetronix quit playing after a while, cause the tone was killing his. Hes a better player though.


_CLASS 5 FTW!! _ Very cool!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

psychosnah said:


> hey!
> im new to this forum,.
> i am so in love with this mini-bluesbreaker, and all i can think about is selling my fender blues deville and buying a class 5.
> 
> but can anyone tell me the difference between the old backplate and the 3-piece plate?



Hey dude. Welcome to the forum.
The C5 is the hottest thing going with Marshall right now. Tons of tone in a usable package. 

There have been some folks that say there is a huge tone difference between the one piece and three piece but I am guessing it is at most a little difference in bass response.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6100 ftw!

6100 ftw!

6100 FTW!

Tacos for all!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

*61fuckin hundred FTR!*


----------



## Gtarzan81

longfxukxnhair said:


> *61fuckin hundred FTR!*



FTR? I'm confused.....

For The Rubbish you say sir? Indeed, out it goes with the rest of the junk then.....


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Gtarzan81 said:


> FTR? I'm confused.....
> 
> For The Rubbish you say sir? Indeed, out it goes with the rest of the junk then.....



Not so fast mr peacock. FTR= fuck the rest. But you knew that


----------



## Gtarzan81

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not so fast mr peacock. FTR= fuck the rest. But you knew that



I'm sticking with my version. Besides, I cant take a guy seriously playing an amp the color of Grimace from McD's...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Gtarzan81 said:


> I'm sticking with my version. Besides, I cant take a guy seriously playing an amp the color of Grimace from McD's...



Grimace is cool!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

We done gone and pulled out the Grimace!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I will say that I am good with some Tacos!

Well, actually tonight it was Taquitos and Fajitas!


----------



## paulg

longfxukxnhair said:


> Not so fast mr peacock. FTR= fuck the rest. But you knew that



How do you fit the half stack in your Challenger


----------



## Koop

I've had my Class5 for about a month. No rattles, but about a week ago or so it developed a microphonic tube. Irritating. I checked it out and seemed to be V2 but hard to tell. So, I ordered 2 new ECC83s (JJ)and an EL 84 (JJ) from Eurotubes. Installed all three last night and haven't looked back. The amp never sounded better.

The original tubes all had the Marshall logo, one ECC83 had it in red with a born on date of week 41 2008, the other had the logo in white with a date of 04 2008. The EL 84 had the Marshall logo but also a sticker from TubeAmpDoctor.

Like I said, it's never sounded better to my ears. Maybe a little less bright or shimmery but I like fat tones.

My amp has the brace on the power tube, I added Eurotube dampers to all of the tubes even though I've had no rattling issues (belt and suspenders approach).

I'm digging the sound so much that I'm having a hard time justifying the purchase of the Egnater Tweaker I've been considering.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

61fucking hundred FTW


----------



## Gtarzan81

Drinking some cold ones, and playing some Led Zep. This is a good day...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Koop said:


> I've had my Class5 for about a month. No rattles, but about a week ago or so it developed a microphonic tube. Irritating. I checked it out and seemed to be V2 but hard to tell. So, I ordered 2 new ECC83s (JJ)and an EL 84 (JJ) from Eurotubes. Installed all three last night and haven't looked back. The amp never sounded better.
> 
> The original tubes all had the Marshall logo, one ECC83 had it in red with a born on date of week 41 2008, the other had the logo in white with a date of 04 2008. The EL 84 had the Marshall logo but also a sticker from TubeAmpDoctor.
> 
> Like I said, it's never sounded better to my ears. Maybe a little less bright or shimmery but I like fat tones.
> 
> My amp has the brace on the power tube, I added Eurotube dampers to all of the tubes even though I've had no rattling issues (belt and suspenders approach).
> 
> I'm digging the sound so much that I'm having a hard time justifying the purchase of the Egnater Tweaker I've been considering.



Hey Koop! Welcome to our little spot on the Marshall Forum. 
Thanks for sharing your stock tube info with us. It certainly seems that Marshall is throwing a little bit of whatever in these things. My black C5 is out on loan to a fella that NEEDED some serious tone. Hopefully I get it back some day.  I have been using my red one and since it has not been broken in like the black one, the speaker is harsh. I KNOW IT WILL GET BETTER!!! But I think the red one will be getting a new speaker treatment anyway. just because 
Tomorrow, I will take the back off the red and peek at what's in there. I keep meaning to do it and forget. It is just so much fun to jam with these little monsters.


----------



## DirtySteve

I’ve been doing a lot of tube testing again the last couple of days since I have a new speaker and I thought I‘d share my thoughts on tube choices for harder rock tones… First off, you should understand that I don’t jam with anyone and I’m probably nit pickin’ things that might not matter as much in a band situation...

Having 2 C5s makes it much easier to A/B tubes by removing one amp and playing it through the other ones speaker. This way I don’t have to remove the amp every time and it’s much faster to swap em’ out so I still remember what the last one sounded like.






Here are a few basic examples of the type of tones I go for: Sabbath, Deep Purple, Nazareth, The Cult, Social Dist, Priest, Maiden and even some early Metallica, but I also dig some Mick Taylor era Stones, early ZZ, Black keys/White Stripes and a lot of other more bluesy type stuff, but always with at least a little hair on it. I don’t necessarily play all this music, but these are good examples of types of tones and feel. Some tubes are better than others in certain areas, but I need good tight, crunchy bass response for palm muting and that‘s what my choices are mainly based on. 


Here are the tubes I have on hand…

12ax7s - JJ, TungSol ri, Mullard ri, EH, and Sovtek WA, WC & LPS. I also have a Phillips Miniwatt and a Raytheon Black Plate (both high gain)

EL84s - JJ, TAD, Mullard ri, Sovtek, and an old Russian Military. (If you are looking for cleaner tones the Russian Military may be the one for you)

I still prefer the Sovtek el84, although the JJ wasn‘t bad at all, but the Sovtek is more aggressive, I wish it was better in some areas, but it seems to be the tightest and most aggressive, so I‘m living with it for now because it’s the only one that I don’t feel like it “flubs out” in the bottom with palm mutes. 

I will continue to use the Phillips and the Raytheon in my cream amp but now I have them reversed. The Raytheon is in V1 and the Phillips in V2 (going to try the JJ again with the pre.s this way)

For current production 12ax7s… I like a Mullard ri in V1 and a Tongsol in V2 (or vice versa), but they don‘t just don’t compare with the high gainers. I’m ruined now!

I don’t know how these tubes stack up with single coils or if it would make a difference. I play an LP style guitar with a fairly hot PAF style bridge pickup and that’s all I’ve used with this amp so far. 

To my surprise, the new speaker didn’t really effect my tube choice in the end. 


..my 2 cents… results may vary… Rock on!  _...CLASS 5 FTW!!_ _ ...Tacos, too!! _


----------



## poeman33

Some Taco advice for the youngsters...

If you eat some regular tacos...with lots of hot sauce...wash your hands before you grab a pink taco...or you will be cut-off for a week


----------



## DirtySteve

poeman33 said:


> Some Taco advice for the youngsters...
> 
> If you eat some regular tacos...with lots of hot sauce...wash your hands before you grab a pink taco...or you will be cut-off for a week


----------



## DSL100 Dude

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_-EH_IKy00]YouTube - Bitch Please[/ame]


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snap-
> Rock on!  _...CLASS 5 FTW!!_ _ ...Tacos, too!! _





I would convert mine into a head if I had a decent frontpanel..!


----------



## Gtarzan81

Roadburn said:


> I would convert mine into a head if I had a decent frontpanel..!



I just want the sign. Thats classic!


----------



## IbanezMark

I would love to have the Class 5 as a head. That's pretty much the way I use it anyways!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

From the forum perspective, there seems to be a demand for a Class 5 head. I don't know how much that translates in to real sales.

IMHO, the setup is perfect. If I want a combo, I got it. If I want to drive my 4x12, BAM!


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm starting to reconsider the whole head/cab conversion thing.  

To mount the head the way it sits in the amp would be the easiest way to do it I think, but it would be more than half the height of the combo and I wouldn't like that. 

Another idea that I like better would basically flip the amp straight forward, put the control panel on the front and the tubes would hang down. ...but that would put the power plug-in and ext./headphone jacks on the top of the head. I can't decide if i could live with that or not.

Not only that, but IMO none of my experiments with the cab sounded as good as the combo does, so I don't know... everything I tried has had too much bass and I don't know how to brighten it up. I may or may not continue with it. ...we'll see.
.
.
.

An electrician buddy of mine gave me that sign because everytime he comes over I've got something all torn apart with parts laying everywhere. Usually it's pedals, or a guitar. I think it's pretty cool! ...even if he did steel it from a job site.


----------



## DirtySteve

_Merry Christmas everyone!! _  _...I'm out 'till Monday..._


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> I'm starting to reconsider the whole head/cab conversion thing.
> 
> To mount the head the way it sits in the amp would be the easiest way to do it I think, but it would be more than half the height of the combo and I wouldn't like that.
> 
> Another idea that I like better would basically flip the amp straight forward, put the control panel on the front and the tubes would hang down. ...but that would put the power plug-in and ext./headphone jacks on the top of the head. I can't decide if i could live with that or not.
> 
> Not only that, but IMO none of my experiments with the cab sounded as good as the combo does, so I don't know... everything I tried has had too much bass and I don't know how to brighten it up. I may or may not continue with it. ...we'll see.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> An electrician buddy of mine gave me that sign because everytime he comes over I've got something all torn apart with parts laying everywhere. Usually it's pedals, or a guitar. I think it's pretty cool! ...even if he did steel it from a job site.



The sign is perfect Steve. 

The great thing about trying out different stuff is you get a better idea of what sounds best to you.
I love to try different things as well but I have also learned that sometimes with top companies, they did so much test and development that they have it figured out pretty good. Maybe that was the case with the C5?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

_Merry Christmas Steve!!!_


----------



## Gtarzan81

Ok dudes, I'm gonna take a nap, then fire up the C5. At 29, I'm not as young as I used to be...


----------



## IbanezMark

I gave my C5 a good running today.
Played 'er dimed for about an hour. She sounds sweet with the SG 
:cool2:


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Christmas FTW!


Merry Xmas guys


----------



## DirtySteve

Well I had to come to the office this morning after all. 



DSL100 Dude said:


> The sign is perfect Steve.
> 
> The great thing about trying out different stuff is you get a better idea of what sounds best to you.
> I love to try different things as well but I have also learned that sometimes with top companies, they did so much test and development that they have it figured out pretty good. Maybe that was the case with the C5?



Yeah, I have to agree with that. ...and that goes for the speaker, too... The honeymoon is over and I'm starting to realize the scumback I bought for it sounds incredible attenuated but when I crank it at full power it doesn’t sound the same. It doesn’t breakup at all so the distortion is cut way down and I think the speaker breakup is a big part of what makes this amp sound the way it does. A/Bing it with the stock speaker I get the feeling the "voicing" is all about the mids and how they distort. 

BUT, ...the problem with this theory is that it sounds good with an extention cab. ...Unless it has something to do with the fact that it's a 10" speaker and I imagine anyone using an ext. cab is running 12"s. I don't know...





Gtarzan81 said:


> Ok dudes, I'm gonna take a nap, then fire up the C5. At 29, I'm not as young as I used to be...



Ooooh just wait till you hit 40! :Ohno:




*...Merry Christmas Longhair!!!*


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Well I had to come to the office this morning after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have to agree with that. ...and that goes for the speaker, too... The honeymoon is over and I'm starting to realize the scumback I bought for it sounds incredible attenuated but when I crank it at full power it doesn’t sound the same. It doesn’t breakup at all so the distortion is cut way down and I think the speaker breakup is a big part of what makes this amp sound the way it does. A/Bing it with the stock speaker I get the feeling the "voicing" is all about the mids and how they distort.
> 
> BUT, ...the problem with this theory is that it sounds good with an extention cab. ...Unless it has something to do with the fact that it's a 10" speaker and I imagine anyone using an ext. cab is running 12"s. I don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh just wait till you hit 40! :Ohno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...Merry Christmas Longhair!!!*



I am hoping to be finished up here shortly and heading back home. Really want to see the family tonight.

The stock speaker is interesting. The Class 5 sounds good when the speaker is brand new but that harshness really bugs me. Once that thing breaks in, the Class 5 just becomes magical. I agree with ya Steve that the speaker break up very well is the "finishing touch" on the amp sounding so good. Running it through bigger cabs gives it that same growl but for a little 10" combo to do is fasinating.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

longfxukxnhair said:


> Christmas FTW!
> 
> 
> Merry Xmas guys



_MERRY CHRISTMAS LH!!!_

_Heading up the road soon!!!!_


----------



## poeman33

I'm at the office too. We have been ridiculously busy all week...so much for a Christmas slowdown...I was hoping to have my third try at a non-buzzing and rattling C5 by Xmas, but nothing has shown up yet. Just the typical and repeated non compliant response from the Marshall rep that...it will be there soon...It's been pretty well a year without a working class 5 after getting the first one in town last winter If this next one rattles, I'll be putting up a post on what the Class 5 looks like when it's set afire. So far it's been a wasted 500 Canuck bucks.


----------



## Gtarzan81

poeman33 said:


> I'm at the office too. We have been ridiculously busy all week...so much for a Christmas slowdown...I was hoping to have my third try at a non-buzzing and rattling C5 by Xmas, but nothing has shown up yet. Just the typical and repeated non compliant response from the Marshall rep that...it will be there soon...It's been pretty well a year without a working class 5 after getting the first one in town last winter If this next one rattles, I'll be putting up a post on what the Class 5 looks like when it's set afire. So far it's been a wasted 500 Canuck bucks.



I'd probably sell you mine, before we go that route. Mine dont rattle, and it aint skeered.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

poeman33 said:


> I'm at the office too. We have been ridiculously busy all week...so much for a Christmas slowdown...I was hoping to have my third try at a non-buzzing and rattling C5 by Xmas, but nothing has shown up yet. Just the typical and repeated non compliant response from the Marshall rep that...it will be there soon...It's been pretty well a year without a working class 5 after getting the first one in town last winter If this next one rattles, I'll be putting up a post on what the Class 5 looks like when it's set afire. So far it's been a wasted 500 Canuck bucks.



Poe, while I can understand your much valid frustration of lack of customer service, I do hope you don't give up on the C5. They really are straight up tone monsters. I am starting to think that those first several hundred units have been a major P.I.T.A. but trust me, when you get a good one, you will be in a world of happy.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY CLASS 5 BROTHERS!!!

I hope everyone has a fantastic Christmas and enjoys it in whatever way puts a smile on your face.

J.T.


----------



## paulg

longfxukxnhair said:


> Christmas FTW!
> 
> 
> Merry Xmas guys



longfxukxnhair, you still haven't answered my question.
How do you get that 6100 stack in that Challenger?

p


----------



## Gtarzan81

paulg said:


> longfxukxnhair, you still haven't answered my question.
> How do you get that 6100 stack in that Challenger?
> 
> p



Im guessing not the full stack. 4x12 in the trunk and the head in the backseat or front,


----------



## Tim.

NAD


----------



## Gtarzan81

Tim. said:


> NAD



Now were talkin! It has to be played at least at 5 for 30 minutes for it to be a true NAD. Get crackin!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

paulg said:


> longfxukxnhair, you still haven't answered my question.
> How do you get that 6100 stack in that Challenger?
> 
> p



Sorry dude, I didnt see this post. Faith has a 2002 Suzuki Vitara (I know I know but it has hauled a full stack once and a 9 pc drum set with Gibraltar rack) that does all the heavy lifting for us. The muscle cars dont haul. They just look and sound great.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Tim. said:


> NAD



Congrats Tim! That is a beautiful pair ya got there.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

longfxukxnhair said:


> Sorry dude, I didnt see this post. Faith has a 2002 Suzuki Vitara (I know I know but it has hauled a full stack once and a 9 pc drum set with Gibraltar rack) that does all the heavy lifting for us. *The muscle cars dont haul.* They just look and sound great.



uhhh, I hope that at least every now and then you let those things out on the AZ highway and let them HAUL ASS!!!


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> uhhh, I hope that at least every now and then you let those things out on the AZ highway and let them HAUL ASS!!!



A freind whos a lawyer here in Dallas, has a hot rodded mustang. He drives it hot. When he gets pulled over, the cops ask him why he did it. He says "it's a great car. I busted my butt to own one of these. It was fun officer. " He gets let go more often that not.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> uhhh, I hope that at least every now and then you let those things out on the AZ highway and let them HAUL ASS!!!



YOU FUCKING KNOW IT!!!!!!! One time I was headed to Chandler when a Gone in 60 Seconds Mustang copy pulled up to me. It was on from there!!! In the end, Challenger 1 Mustang 0


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Heck yeah!

I remember when a buddy of mine got a ZR-1. We were enjoying everything it had to offer and when we got pulled, once the officer realized we were not a threat, he was real interested in the car. Instead of a ticket, my buddy said how about you give it a go when your off duty and the cop and he exchanged numbers. Turned out he had a classic Cuda tuned up sweet.
My Firebird was the small dawg in that pack.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I have been playing my C5 pretty much all day long and this is such a fantastic little amp. Set it and forget it, the response to my strat and it's controls is amazing. I have mine set treb and mids at roughly 10 o'clock and bass is up one click or so from zero and the volume dimed! I friggin love this thing.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Right on dude! Tone for days! The Strat is a great way to bring out the dynamic range of the C5.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Today I dug up my seymour duncan tt classic pedal and put it on this amp while using the phones because it was killing me to get the breakup I wanted without blowing out my leftover eardrum, it sounded pretty good!


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> From the forum perspective, there seems to be a demand for a Class 5 head. I don't know how much that translates in to real sales.
> 
> IMHO, the setup is perfect. If I want a combo, I got it. If I want to drive my 4x12, BAM!



I may or may not have designed a point-to-point head version of the class 5 with an EL34 instead of the EL84






(And I may or may not be planning to build it once I come up with the cash)


----------



## tonefreak

haha MM



5 watts?

for the right price i would buy it. but i might want it somewhere in the 20-30 watt range...


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Hey Guys Merry Christmas!!! I should have my 2nd creme class 5 at the end of this week!!!!!! 

I haven't gotten any e-mail that any one was posting and I had to go through a page of missed posts?????

Anyway Rock On!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Stringjunkie said:


> Today I dug up my seymour duncan tt classic and put it on this amp while using the phones because it was killing me to get the breakup I wanted without blowing out my leftover eardrum, it sounded pretty good!



I have never used the headphone output but I reckon that something loaded with Duncans sounded great.



MM54 said:


> I may or may not have designed a point-to-point head version of the class 5 with an EL34 instead of the EL84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And I may or may not be planning to build it once I come up with the cash)



So how much are ya talkin'? What is it actually going to cost you to make the amp? Are you looking to give it the Marshall tone?



tonefreak said:


> haha MM
> 
> 
> 
> 5 watts?
> 
> for the right price i would buy it. but i might want it somewhere in the 20-30 watt range...



I don't pretend to understand ANYTHING about how tubes produce power. I would however like to know more.



Neaves The Wicked said:


> Hey Guys Merry Christmas!!! I should have my 2nd creme class 5 at the end of this week!!!!!!
> 
> I haven't gotten any e-mail that any one was posting and I had to go through a page of missed posts?????
> 
> Anyway Rock On!!!



Merry Christmas Bro! Another Creme!?!?!? LUCKY BA$^@%D!!!!!

I had the notifications on when the last board update came through and I ended up turning them off.


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> I may or may not have designed a point-to-point head version of the class 5 with an EL34 instead of the EL84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And I may or may not be planning to build it once I come up with the cash)



Man, that sounds awesome!! I wish I knew enough to do that,... I couldn't even come up with the B+ voltage when you asked for it way back at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Gtarzan81

tonefreak said:


> haha MM
> 
> 
> 
> 5 watts?
> 
> for the right price i would buy it. but i might want it somewhere in the 20-30 watt range...



1 el34 should be in the 20-25 watt range, depending on a few other factors.

Not sure how a SE el34 amp would sound. I'd probably go with a push pull with 2xel84s first. 
Cool experiment though.


----------



## DirtySteve

Anybody use a Rat? I can pick up a used one at my GC but it's not available 'til the 9th of Jan. Are older ones better? I think this is a newer one... They didn't have a Class 5 for me to try it on. 

I picked up a used MXR DoubleShot and it's way over the top.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I had a Rat and a Rat dual rack unit. I really don't know what happened to that thing. Probably got stolen...

Anyway, the Rat is a ballsy little bugger that will get you some real aggressive 80's sounds.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> I had a Rat and a Rat dual rack unit. I really don't know what happened to that thing. Probably got stolen...
> 
> Anyway, the Rat is a ballsy little bugger that will get you some real aggressive 80's sounds.



 I think I'll see if they will hold it for me.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Just for the record... The C5 loves the sd tt classic pedal, even more versatilty with basically 3 channels and volume control if you need to play quieter with no noticeable loss of tone whatsoever. Glad I tried it out, it completes this amp for me. Jmo


----------



## Gtarzan81

Stringjunkie said:


> Just for the record... The C5 loves the sd tt classic pedal, even more versatilty with basically 3 channels and volume control if you need to play quieter with no noticeable loss of tone whatsoever. Glad I tried it out, it completes this amp for me. Jmo



It completes you? It had you from "hello?"

Note: this is my version of being witty


----------



## Stringjunkie

Hmmmm not to sound weird... It makes the amp so much more usable than previous as in a clean and a dirty channel with all the crunch I need.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6100 ftw!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The awesome thing about the Class 5 is that like the classic Lead and SuperLead, it is the basis for so many AMAZING sounds.


----------



## tonefreak

URRRRRRRG


so i was in town, and stopped in at Guitar Center, cause last time in there they had a couple of C5's, but i was in a hurry, so i didn't get a chance to play one






today they had none!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

FAIL!

Dude, you KNOW you need to just break bad and get one. There IS NO SUBSTITUTE!


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, but i can't afford to till somebody buys my Fender...



i think i need to delete that add, and then re-post it


----------



## IbanezMark

yeah man, keep that ad at the top!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You should post it on all the top forums as well as CL.


----------



## 44i_guitars

Well I hope you guys are proud of yourselves . After reading these threads for the last while, I have succumbed and ordered A Class 5 when I saw them on sale today. I'll let you know what I think when it has arrived and test driven.


----------



## IbanezMark

44i_guitars said:


> Well I hope you guys are proud of yourselves . After reading these threads for the last while, I have succumbed and ordered A Class 5 when I saw them on sale today. I'll let you know what I think when it has arrived and test driven.



Congrats on the purchase, you're gonna love it!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Outstanding 44! Welcome to the club. 

I am sure you will be most pleased with your C5. You know I can't rave about them enough.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

I Concur!!!!!!

I started poking around here and now well as of this Thursday to be exact I'll have 2 class 5's.
They are addictive little shit's!!!!

Congrats 44!!! 
Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Bwaaaahh!  _...Class 5 FTW!_

Congrats guys!! 

I can honestly say, if it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't have bought a second one.


----------



## IbanezMark

DirtySteve said:


> Bwaaaahh!  _...Class 5 FTW!_
> 
> Congrats guys!!
> 
> I can honestly say, if it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't have bought a second one.



We're really good at spending other people's money


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Bwaaaahh!  _...Class 5 FTW!_
> 
> Congrats guys!!
> 
> I can honestly say, if it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't have bought a second one.





IbanezMark said:


> We're really good at spending other people's money



Yeah, we have a bit of the sickness. Oh well, it's good to be sick...

*CLASS 5 FTW!!!*


----------



## Axis

Grabbed a C5 !
Nice amp, just what it says it is Marshall sound at practice/recording volume.
Tried it with the usual suspects(Strat,LesPaul).will hook it up to the Marshall 
4x12's soon.I agree about the speaker it needs some break in time.Sounds better each time I play it.Killer tone just plugging in w/ no fx.Ride the volume control on the guitar and get everything from clean to nice creamy lead tones.
Plugged in a Tube Screamer and a couple of overdrive pedals and they all sounded great.

Anyone know what kind of tubes are in this?I probably won't take it apart to find out but would be curious to find out what comes stock in a Marshall these days.

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome to the group Axis! 

Sounds like you have found the magic of the C5 too! WOO HOO!!!

Yes it will hook up to the Marshall 4x12's with NO PROBLEM! They sound fantastic.

As for tubes, Marshall seems to be throwing a little bit of whatever in there these days. One of the fellas on here has started figuring out what all they are putting in there.


----------



## Muskoka

Hello all,

First post, have a question about the power tube retainer. I have been lurking the forums for a while before I decided to buy my Class 5 a couple of days ago. I got a green one (brand new) with the one piece back knowing what would need to be done if it rattled or buzzed. 

Well it buzzes like crazy on the low e string, 15th fret area. Put some felt in the areas that need it, no change. Changed both preamp and the power tube, no difference. It definitely sounded like something on glass so I removed that useless looking retainer on the power tube, noise is basically all gone.

I'm new to tube amps, so the question is, how long can I use this with no retainer on the tube, is it going to vibrate loose? I see some have replaced the stock one with with a Belton retainer, I will buy one if I have too. If it's not going to vibrate loose, I won't bother. The amp is for home use only, won't be moved if that makes much difference. Thanks for any help / thoughts on the matter.

Glen


----------



## telemarshall

Stringjunkie said:


> I have been playing my C5 pretty much all day long and this is such a fantastic little amp. Set it and forget it, the response to my strat and it's controls is amazing. I have mine set treb and mids at roughly 10 o'clock and bass is up one click or so from zero and the volume dimed! I friggin love this thing.




Yep - I was pleasantly surprised at how great my strat sounds thru my C5.. 

I knew my humbucker-equipped guitars would sound great with the Class 5, but the strat surprised me with the sound thru this amp!


----------



## DirtySteve

I still haven't tried single coils with the C5. It's good to hear you guys talk about how good they sound. I've been GASin' for a Tele or a P90 loaded SG for a long time and I'm on the hunt for which ever one I find the best deal on first! ...might as well through a P90 LP jr in the mix, too!


----------



## eschoendorff

Picked one up a couple weeks ago. Love it! Not for any sort of metal though....


----------



## DirtySteve

Muskoka said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post, have a question about the power tube retainer. I have been lurking the forums for a while before I decided to buy my Class 5 a couple of days ago. I got a green one (brand new) with the one piece back knowing what would need to be done if it rattled or buzzed.
> 
> Well it buzzes like crazy on the low e string, 15th fret area. Put some felt in the areas that need it, no change. Changed both preamp and the power tube, no difference. It definitely sounded like something on glass so I removed that useless looking retainer on the power tube, noise is basically all gone.
> 
> I'm new to tube amps, so the question is, how long can I use this with no retainer on the tube, is it going to vibrate loose? I see some have replaced the stock one with with a Belton retainer, I will buy one if I have too. If it's not going to vibrate loose, I won't bother. The amp is for home use only, won't be moved if that makes much difference. Thanks for any help / thoughts on the matter.
> 
> Glen



Welcome to the club Glen! 

I had the same problem with my black one, but I didn't use felt, I used cardboard everywhere the chassis made contact and still had the problem. Then, like you, I removed the thin wire tube retainer and the buzz was gone. I haven't had the tube come loose yet, but I also wonder about long term use with it that way.


----------



## DirtySteve

eschoendorff said:


> Picked one up a couple weeks ago. Love it! Not for any sort of metal though....



If your talking about modern scooped metal then that's true, but I manage to sqeeze some old school metal tones out of mine. Of course I use a pedal to get there and I have some high gain preamp tubes that help, too. Eventually I know I'm going to be looking for a higher gain amp, or one that takes a high gain pedal better. I just can't quite sqeeze everything I'd like to out of it, but I absolutely love it for what it is!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Muskoka said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post, have a question about the power tube retainer. I have been lurking the forums for a while before I decided to buy my Class 5 a couple of days ago. I got a green one (brand new) with the one piece back knowing what would need to be done if it rattled or buzzed.
> 
> Well it buzzes like crazy on the low e string, 15th fret area. Put some felt in the areas that need it, no change. Changed both preamp and the power tube, no difference. It definitely sounded like something on glass so I removed that useless looking retainer on the power tube, noise is basically all gone.
> 
> I'm new to tube amps, so the question is, how long can I use this with no retainer on the tube, is it going to vibrate loose? I see some have replaced the stock one with with a Belton retainer, I will buy one if I have too. If it's not going to vibrate loose, I won't bother. The amp is for home use only, won't be moved if that makes much difference. Thanks for any help / thoughts on the matter.
> 
> Glen



Glad to have you on the forum Glen.
I would think that unless you dime it all the time like I do you shouldn't have much issue with it.



telemarshall said:


> Yep - I was pleasantly surprised at how great my strat sounds thru my C5..
> 
> I knew my humbucker-equipped guitars would sound great with the Class 5, but the strat surprised me with the sound thru this amp!





DirtySteve said:


> I still haven't tried single coils with the C5. It's good to hear you guys talk about how good they sound. I've been GASin' for a Tele or a P90 loaded SG for a long time and I'm on the hunt for which ever one I find the best deal on first! ...might as well through a P90 LP jr in the mix, too!



I can't wait to get my Strat finished up with new Fralin's in it. The first thing I am going to do is plug it in to the C5.



eschoendorff said:


> Picked one up a couple weeks ago. Love it! Not for any sort of metal though....



It is an amazing little amp. I can get 80's metal with my TS-9, SD-1, or OCD out front. To get anything more modern, I use the DS-1. It isn't my Boogie but it is fun.


----------



## telemarshall

I can't wait to get my Strat finished up with new Fralin's in it. The first thing I am going to do is plug it in to the C5.


Yeah, I was amazed at the way my RW 60's strat sounded thru the C5 - - 

I recently put some DR Pure Blues (10's) on this strat, and it rocks the C5 great! Instant Hendrix.


----------



## c588

hey guys heres a ambient kinda tone i dilled in let me know what ya think!!! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsbslVP2phA]YouTube - a mind journey[/ame]


----------



## paulg

Muskoka said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post, have a question about the power tube retainer. I have been lurking the forums for a while before I decided to buy my Class 5 a couple of days ago. I got a green one (brand new) with the one piece back knowing what would need to be done if it rattled or buzzed.
> 
> Well it buzzes like crazy on the low e string, 15th fret area. Put some felt in the areas that need it, no change. Changed both preamp and the power tube, no difference. It definitely sounded like something on glass so I removed that useless looking retainer on the power tube, noise is basically all gone.
> 
> I'm new to tube amps, so the question is, how long can I use this with no retainer on the tube, is it going to vibrate loose? I see some have replaced the stock one with with a Belton retainer, I will buy one if I have too. If it's not going to vibrate loose, I won't bother. The amp is for home use only, won't be moved if that makes much difference. Thanks for any help / thoughts on the matter.
> 
> Glen




What I did was the felt, plus the Beldon retainer as well as two dampers per tube (o-ring style). I have both the 3 piece and one piece backs and I had to do this operation on both of them. 

From what I could tell, the rattle comes from the tubes (all of them). Normally most amps have shielded retainers on the 12ax7's but these don't have anything. 

Seems that my fix is rock solid and I have no more rattle. 

You should be ok w/out a retainer, but it would make me nervous if you plan on gigging with the amp. Lots of movement to and from plus, this amp isn't the easiest thing you want to operate on during a gig.


----------



## paulg

I had this posted on the regular forum, but not in this thread. 
Sorry for it being blurry, it was taken with a 2nd gen iPhone (3g)

Thought you'd all enjoy this pic:


----------



## IbanezMark

*A quad of Class 5's FTW!!!*


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

WOW!!! 4 Class 5's, AWESOME!!!!!!

I now have 2 Creme Class 5's


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Paul and Neaves!

You guys are *KILLING* me!

*CONGRATULATIONS & CLASS 5 FTW!!!*


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Hey Dsl, Thanks for The Congrats!!!

Dude didn't you order a creme one and another green one after the original one you ordered was damaged?


----------



## Gtarzan81

I can't remember the thread, but someone was designing a SE el34 amp based on the Class 5 design. I thought it would be 20-25 watts. I was wrong. It would be about 12 watts, in Class A fashion. 

2xel34's in Class AB P/P can get you to 50 watts.


----------



## IbanezMark

Gtarzan81 said:


> I can't remember the thread, but someone was designing a SE el34 amp based on the Class 5 design. I thought it would be 20-25 watts. I was wrong. It would be about 12 watts, in Class A fashion.
> 
> 2xel34's in Class AB P/P can get you to 50 watts.



That would be Matt, MM54.
I'm sure he'll chime in when things get underway


----------



## Gtarzan81

IbanezMark said:


> That would be Matt, MM54.
> I'm sure he'll chime in when things get underway



Theres a guy on the MLP forum, that is like the forum amp builder. Randy Fay of Phaez amps. 

One of the threads in there is a guys SE amp, that's self biasing, and can take, and octal output tube, like the Univalve. 6v6, 6l6, el84, el34, kt66, kt77, and a few i forgot. That's pretty sweet.

Edit: found it!
http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/squawk-box/120900-looks-line-im-my-way-phaez-4-a.html

Another one:
http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/squawk-box/121151-guess-who-just-ordered-phaez.html


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

For those dude that haven't gone stereo Class 5. You have to try it!!!!!!

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Happy New Years Guys!!! Crank those Class 5's UP!!!!


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Happy New Years Brothers!!!! And if possible to second what dsl said and add to it. If possible Crank 'em in stereo!!!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Happy New Year guys!!! Neaves, you have inspired me! I'm going home to set it up now with my Digitech RP150. I've been using my Scumback in my black C5 as a cab and with the back completely open it sounds pretty good!


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Neaves The Wicked said:


> Happy New Years Brothers!!!! And if possible to second what dsl said and add to it. If possible Crank 'em in stereo!!!!!



Hee hee I was a little drunk last.  

Judging from my message I was doubting things were possible Lol


----------



## Stringjunkie

I've got a question, when taking a break is it better to leave the amp on or off? I can't imagine that too much on/off is good for tubes is it? Just a question since there isn't a standby. If the break is longer than 20 min. I usually shut it off...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I just leave it on. There is about a 45 minute break that I take and I found that as usual with tube amps, once they are good and warm they sound best.


----------



## Marshall & Moonshine

While we're asking questions....
I would LOVE to get a C5, but there aren't any in my area and I don't want to drive 2 hours to GC to test one. So my questions are:
1-Has Marshall fixed the rattle problems? I don't feel like fixing something that's brand new if I don't have to, though I'll probably re-tube it ASAP, from what some people say. If it's an easy fix once inside, then it's kind of a non-issue, but it's a little lame that Marshall hasn't fixed it yet (if they haven't).
2-With the stock speaker, how loud are these amps when they start to break up, compared to a human voice? (Talking, Yelling, Screaming or Louder)
3-How is the Bass on the amp? I will use it mainly for middy stuff, but one review with a funny talking guy with a Super Swede said the bass has to be turned all the way down, or it's Flubbyville, Population: You. I plan to run it just past breaking up and clean up with the guitar volume, with kind of a Southern rock/Country/Blues style.
I know you guys have answered these questions a hundred thousand million times already, but I'll be damned if I'm reading back through 38 pages to find the answers. It really looks like a great little amp and I hope to get one this year or next. It seems like most people are pretty stoked about theirs, but they do seem to have some issues. The amps, not the people.
Well, maybe SOME of the people.


----------



## paulg

Marshall & Moonshine said:


> 1-Has Marshall fixed the rattle problems? I don't feel like fixing something that's brand new if I don't have to, though I'll probably re-tube it ASAP, from what some people say. If it's an easy fix once inside, then it's kind of a non-issue, but it's a little lame that Marshall hasn't fixed it yet (if they haven't).
> 
> >> No, the rattle comes mainly from the tubes. If you do some simple mod's you'll have an amazing amp at a really low cost. See my thread above on the fix.
> 
> 
> 2-With the stock speaker, how loud are these amps when they start to break up, compared to a human voice? (Talking, Yelling, Screaming or Louder)
> 
> >> The C5 is plenty loud. I run two of them together at a gig and it's tonal heaven. Loud enough to be heard as a lead guitarist... and cranked enough to enjoy the riches of a tube amp... But without blowing away your band mates. Hard to put into yelling or screaming terms, but I would easily say both mine together are around 80 to 90db.
> 
> 
> 3-How is the Bass on the amp? I will use it mainly for middy stuff, but one review with a funny talking guy with a Super Swede said the bass has to be turned all the way down, or it's Flubbyville, Population: You. I plan to run it just past breaking up and clean up with the guitar volume, with kind of a Southern rock/Country/Blues style.
> 
> >> The Celestion 10" is a fab speaker. It's voiced to be a bit dark and have some lows, but it's what I'd expect for what they were trying to achieve. I run my bass in the mid position. Your best bet is to really watch the video's on the Marshal Web Page or watch any you-tube videos out there. The break up will depend on pups, single it starts to break up around 11am, with double it's probably around 10am... It will be perfect for the styles of rock you mention above, and certainly I use my guitar volume pot to roll off when I need to clean up.



If you get the amp, it's a 50/50 chance you'll have to do some mods, but I'm here to tell you my mods work and the rattle is 100% gone. The parts cost $20.00 and it took me two hours per amp. Because I bought 4 amps at once I got a break on the price... So for me, it all worked out good.

I got a mini-blues breaker, plus some personal investment of labor and I have great amps I can gig with when I opt not to take my very $$$$ boutique Dr. Z's out. Plus getting old, these are very light amps and really fun to play!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Mine so far does not rattle and the volume is almost always dimed and then overdriven with a pedal. Hopefully it stays that way, it's been a month or so now. YMMV


----------



## longfxukxnhair

6100 FTW!!!!
I got the first one in this year!!!!!!


----------



## Marshall & Moonshine

paulg said:


> If you get the amp, it's a 50/50 chance you'll have to do some mods, but I'm here to tell you my mods work and the rattle is 100% gone. The parts cost $20.00 and it took me two hours per amp. Because I bought 4 amps at once I got a break on the price... So for me, it all worked out good.
> 
> I got a mini-blues breaker, plus some personal investment of labor and I have great amps I can gig with when I opt not to take my very $$$$ boutique Dr. Z's out. Plus getting old, these are very light amps and really fun to play!



Those are exactly the answers I needed. I looked at selling my 800 combo and getting a MAZ 18 Reverb just for something smaller, but I love my amp and decided to keep it and get something cheaper so I can just keep 2 amps for flexibility. I'll probably end up A/B-ing them, using the 800 for effected cleans and the C5 straight for lead runs. 
I'm excited to get one now. Does it make a difference who I order from? (GC, MF, 123)
Thanks for your help, Bro!


----------



## paulg

Marshall & Moonshine said:


> Those are exactly the answers I needed. I looked at selling my 800 combo and getting a MAZ 18 Reverb just for something smaller, but I love my amp and decided to keep it and get something cheaper so I can just keep 2 amps for flexibility. I'll probably end up A/B-ing them, using the 800 for effected cleans and the C5 straight for lead runs.
> I'm excited to get one now. Does it make a difference who I order from? (GC, MF, 123)
> Thanks for your help, Bro!



Well, lets just say if you got the Jr. you're quest would be over, done - finite.. (till GAS strikes again) The MAZ 18 is the most wonderful amp in the world... I have the big brother; MAZ 38 Sr. as well as Carmen Ghia, but I borrowed a friends Maz 18 last year and I have to say, it's phenomenal. 

Seriously, if you have the cash - I'd go for the Jr. Go over to Z-Talk forum, poke around, asks some questions and make a few friends. We're a warm group and even have an annual get together in Ohio where Mike Zaite and Buddy Whittington host a brew ha for everyone.

As far as where to buy? Their all the same.. GC, MF are the same company - best return policy (30 days...) So, I guess GC. Or call Daddy's Junky Music in Burlington MA and ask for my buddy Ed, he'll hook you up. Their return policy is only 15 days though.

p


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Since you were considering a tube swap for the C5 anyway, most likely you wouldn't have an issue of rattle. I run my C5 everything maxed all the time and I have not had an issue with rattle. Luck of the draw I reckon.
I agree with what Paul said about the bass. It is deeper than expected but I am starting to think the guys that think it it too bassy or flubby are trying to get that razor sharp ultra metal tone. The C5 is looking to be a mini-plexi, not a Krank.
I can gig with a single Class 5 in almost all band situations. I use it all the time for two of my bands and have had no issues. It also has a great volume for jamming at home but not totally ticking off the wife and kids.


----------



## 777

Marshall & Moonshine said:


> While we're asking questions....
> I would LOVE to get a C5, but there aren't any in my area and I don't want to drive 2 hours to GC to test one. So my questions are:
> 1-Has Marshall fixed the rattle problems? I don't feel like fixing something that's brand new if I don't have to, though I'll probably re-tube it ASAP, from what some people say. If it's an easy fix once inside, then it's kind of a non-issue, but it's a little lame that Marshall hasn't fixed it yet (if they haven't).
> 2-With the stock speaker, how loud are these amps when they start to break up, compared to a human voice? (Talking, Yelling, Screaming or Louder)
> 3-How is the Bass on the amp? I will use it mainly for middy stuff, but one review with a funny talking guy with a Super Swede said the bass has to be turned all the way down, or it's Flubbyville, Population: You. I plan to run it just past breaking up and clean up with the guitar volume, with kind of a Southern rock/Country/Blues style.
> I know you guys have answered these questions a hundred thousand million times already, but I'll be damned if I'm reading back through 38 pages to find the answers. It really looks like a great little amp and I hope to get one this year or next. It seems like most people are pretty stoked about theirs, but they do seem to have some issues. The amps, not the people.
> Well, maybe SOME of the people.




1.) Seems that a fair number of people are having to do something to fix the rattles. 
a) My rattle may have been fixed by merely removing the cheap, thin tube retainer that came stock. 
b) However I went the extra steps of adding dampers and a Belton tube retainer. Seems that anyone who does this no longer has problems.

2.) By the time that I get break up, it's a good screaming volume. My 14 y.o. son doesn't want to be in the same room with it (new ears )

3.) I find that I have to keep the bass very low or completely down. Otherwise it does sound kind of flubby. But that's okay, it sounds great with the bass very low or off completely.


----------



## Axis

DSL100 Dude said:


> Welcome to the group Axis!
> 
> Sounds like you have found the magic of the C5 too! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Yes it will hook up to the Marshall 4x12's with NO PROBLEM! They sound fantastic.
> 
> As for tubes, Marshall seems to be throwing a little bit of whatever in there these days. One of the fellas on here has started figuring out what all they are putting in there.



Thanks nice to be at the party !

Had the C5 for a few days sounds better everytime I play it.
Happy New Year


----------



## HJC333

I got mine for Christmas ! British racing green.... love my new amp it's my first real Marshall.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome to the forum and the group HJC!  

Green is still my fave. Very cool Marshall to have.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Yes Indeed Welcome!!!! 

Green is a relly Awesome Color for the class 5's + very different.

I would Love to add 2 black and 2 green 5's to mix.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> haha MM
> 5 watts?
> 
> for the right price i would buy it. but i might want it somewhere in the 20-30 watt range...





DSL100 Dude said:


> So how much are ya talkin'? What is it actually going to cost you to make the amp? Are you looking to give it the Marshall tone?



A single-ended EL34 will do about 10 watts in class A per the datasheet. I'm not sure when I'll get the cash to build the prototype, but if it works out well I can imagine it being a rather affordable little head and would gladly produce some for anyone interested


----------



## Papus

Dear Jim Marshall,

Please manufacture a Class 5 head and a Class 10 head.
I promise to purchase both amps and so will millions of other people.
If these heads are a commercial success, then please manufacture a Class 25 head - as long as it has the Class 5 mojo 

Oh, and a matching 1x12 cabinet would be nice, loaded with a 30w Greenback, thanks.


Kind regards,
Papus


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> A single-ended EL34 will do about 10 watts in class A per the datasheet. I'm not sure when I'll get the cash to build the prototype, but if it works out well I can imagine it being a rather affordable little head and would gladly produce some for anyone interested




I could see this as an interesting possibility. Look for a PM soon.





Papus said:


> Dear Jim Marshall,
> 
> Please manufacture a Class 5 head and a Class 10 head.
> I promise to purchase both amps and so will millions of other people.
> If these heads are a commercial success, then please manufacture a Class 25 head - as long as it has the Class 5 mojo
> 
> Oh, and a matching 1x12 cabinet would be nice, loaded with a 30w Greenback, thanks.
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Papus




I am not so sure about that millions...
The Class 5 is awesome though.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Since you were considering a tube swap for the C5 anyway, most likely you wouldn't have an issue of rattle. I run my C5 everything maxed all the time and I have not had an issue with rattle. Luck of the draw I reckon.
> I agree with what Paul said about the bass. It is deeper than expected but I am starting to think the guys that think it it too bassy or flubby are trying to get that razor sharp ultra metal tone. The C5 is looking to be a mini-plexi, not a Krank.
> I can gig with a single Class 5 in almost all band situations. I use it all the time for two of my bands and have had no issues. It also has a great volume for jamming at home but not totally ticking off the wife and kids.


 
I might be one of those guys you speak of, but once I came to terms with the fact that the tighter bottom just isn't there and started to appreciate it for what it is (_plexi-esque_), I'm having a lot more fun with it, but I do wish for a higher gain version of it or maybe a mini 800 or something. (?) 



777 said:


> 1.) Seems that a fair number of people are hp\aving to do something to fix the rattles.
> a) My rattle may have been fixed by merely removing the cheap, thin tube retainer that came stock.
> b) However I went the extra steps of adding dampers and a Belton tube retainer. Seems that anyone who does this no longer has problems.
> 
> 2.) By the time that I get break up, it's a good screaming volume. My 14 y.o. son doesn't want to be in the same room with it (new ears )
> 
> 3.) I find that I have to keep the bass very low or completely down. Otherwise it does sound kind of flubby. But that's okay, it sounds great with the bass very low or off completely.



The only rattles/buzzes I've had, other than tube related, I caused myself. usually by not getting a screw tight enough or something like that after a tube swap. The biggest culprit was the flimsy wire tube retainer, once removed, no more buzz.



HJC333 said:


> I got mine for Christmas ! British racing green.... love my new amp it's my first real Marshall.



Awesome, Congrats!!! ...the green ones really look great! 



MM54 said:


> A single-ended EL34 will do about 10 watts in class A per the datasheet. I'm not sure when I'll get the cash to build the prototype, but if it works out well I can imagine it being a rather affordable little head and would gladly produce some for anyone interested



That's awesome and something I would probably be interested in. What's the possibility of a higher gain, tighter version?


----------



## paulg

What I would be interested in is a better constructed Class 15. 
Basically if Marshall took the Class 5 and made a Class 15, better construction... that would be very cool.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Since the Class 5 is only half as loud as a 50 watt head, for me the next step would be a 1987!


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> I could see this as an interesting possibility. Look for a PM soon.







DirtySteve said:


> That's awesome and something I would probably be interested in. What's the possibility of a higher gain, tighter version?



I was just thinking about that this morning, the possibility of a switchable extra 12AX7 for two more gain stages. I don't have it planned in the current design, but I could probably work it out in the future, isn't that complicated to add another tube into the path after V1 before the tonestack.


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> I was just thinking about that this morning, the possibility of a switchable extra 12AX7 for two more gain stages. I don't have it planned in the current design, but I could probably work it out in the future, isn't that complicated to add another tube into the path after V1 before the tonestack.



That's what I'm talkin' about!! I’d much rather do something like that than what I’ve been thinking. I’m keeping my black C5 as a cab because it sounds great. If I can’t modify the amp to be higher gain and make it a head, then I’ll be looking for a higher gain head to use with my new C5 cab. I really have no desire to have 2 of the exact same amp and tubes and speaker swaps aren’t making enough of a difference. What do you think the time frame is going to be? …am I jumping the gun here? I’m just getting antsy and I need metal fix! ….soon!!!!!  Sorry, I've already been looking at heads and listening to clips so the G.A.S. is on.





Here are some more pix of the cab and my plan for the back. _ ...btw, I'm keeping my Cream C5 completely stock except for tubes and it's not going anywhere!! _

I've closed off the openings in the top with a piece of Birch ply cut to fit.
I will be painting it black...






I have been using the 12" baffle I made before as a test back piece. The Scumback sounds much better with the back opened up some and this isn't much different than being completely open, but it's waaayyy different than being completely closed...






I still need to make a back so I have something to mount speaker jacks to and to make it look "finished" in the back, so I'm looking at cutting one of these openings and taking a crash course in tolexing... 






Since it sounds good with the round opening using the baffle I thought maybe an oval because I like the look, but a more rectangular opening might actually work better. I guess I'll just have to make two of them and see what the difference is.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I would have thought you would have that head done by now Steve.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> I would have thought you would have that head done by now Steve.



Really? I haven't even worked on the head yet. I haven't decided how I want to do it and I really haven't been in any hurry. The way I want to do it is going to require some chassis modifications and if I'm going to go that far, why not a whole new better chassis? It's these kind of things that made me hold back and wait until I have a better understanding of what I want to do and how to do it. I've never even drained caps. There are some things I need to learn before I go diving in and end up with something half ass.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about!! I’d much rather do something like that than what I’ve been thinking. I’m keeping my black C5 as a cab because it sounds great. If I can’t modify the amp to be higher gain and make it a head, then I’ll be looking for a higher gain head to use with my new C5 cab. I really have no desire to have 2 of the exact same amp and tubes and speaker swaps aren’t making enough of a difference. What do you think the time frame is going to be? …am I jumping the gun here? I’m just getting antsy and I need metal fix! ….soon!!!!!  Sorry, I've already been looking at heads and listening to clips so the G.A.S. is on.




I'm not sure of the exact timeframe, but I'm hoping to have the prototype done by mid/late January for tweaking, with completion in hopefully early February. I'll keep you all updated of course as I design, build, and tweak.


----------



## DirtySteve

Purple anyone?  
















Marshall Class 5 Valve Combo Amplifier Purple Custom Colour with Custom Trim - Nevada Music


----------



## IbanezMark

I liiiikkkkeeeee


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh no. Are you kidding me?

I gotta have it.


----------



## IbanezMark

I really dig that color. If it was a head, I would be ALL OVER that.


----------



## jerryjg

these littel amps suck.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

The Purple Looks Awesome!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

jerryjg said:


> these littel amps suck.



Not much of a slam coming from someone with piss poor spelling and sentence structure.


----------



## DirtySteve

jerryjg said:


> these littel amps suck.



39 pages, 1164 posts, 1st negative comment... That's a pretty good run!


----------



## ironlung40

longfxukxnhair said:


> 6100 ftw!



+1




DSL100 Dude said:


> FAIL!
> 
> Dude, you KNOW you need to just break bad and get one. There IS NO SUBSTITUTE!



-1

Nuff said   although, I'd still like to try a one of these little f'er's


----------



## trushack

How's it going, folks? I'm a proud forum newbie and owner of a creme Marshall C5 that I picked up a couple of weeks ago. I've been getting to know the amp a lot better over the past couple of weeks, and the thing is really amazing! It is the _shizz_ with my Strat. Originally, I kept the Treble and Mid about midway and the Bass lower still, but I've been finding that it sounds AMAZING with the treble almost cranked, the mids a little beyond halfway and the bass barely on. It really brings out the character of each of the five positions of my Strat. You'd think a naturally bright, maple-necked Strat would sound like glass breaking on those settings, but the punch and power is really awesome, and the 2 and 4 "quack" positions really sing.

I can't really crank the thing since I live in a townhouse with very thin walls, but I can get it loud enough to get some break-up going without killing the neighbors. I had it shipped to my folks house, so I did run it full tilt over there...even my mom was like "wow, that sounds pretty cool." And since my Strat is a creamy white color she thought the whole matching package looked very nice  

I had been looking at the C5 for some time, and when I saw it come out and white the contemplation was over. I called a buddy of mine who works at GC and he swung me a great deal on one. Now I see there's a purple one out, too! Might have to..umm...get a back-up, you know? 

Of course, my dad, upon seeing the color and the gold logo remarked "What, did someone take Barbie's dream house and put a speaker in it?" I had to explain that the white Marshall look is a classic


----------



## DirtySteve

trushack said:


> How's it going, folks? I'm a proud forum newbie and owner of a creme Marshall C5 that I picked up a couple of weeks ago. I've been getting to know the amp a lot better over the past couple of weeks, and the thing is really amazing! It is the _shizz_ with my Strat. Originally, I kept the Treble and Mid about midway and the Bass lower still, but I've been finding that it sounds AMAZING with the treble almost cranked, the mids a little beyond halfway and the bass barely on. It really brings out the character of each of the five positions of my Strat. You'd think a naturally bright, maple-necked Strat would sound like glass breaking on those settings, but the punch and power is really awesome, and the 2 and 4 "quack" positions really sing.
> 
> I can't really crank the thing since I live in a townhouse with very thin walls, but I can get it loud enough to get some break-up going without killing the neighbors. I had it shipped to my folks house, so I did run it full tilt over there...even my mom was like "wow, that sounds pretty cool." And since my Strat is a creamy white color she thought the whole matching package looked very nice
> 
> I had been looking at the C5 for some time, and when I saw it come out and white the contemplation was over. I called a buddy of mine who works at GC and he swung me a great deal on one. Now I see there's a purple one out, too! Might have to..umm...get a back-up, you know?
> 
> Of course, my dad, upon seeing the color and the gold logo remarked "What, did someone take Barbie's dream house and put a speaker in it?" I had to explain that the white Marshall look is a classic



Concrats and welcome to the club! These little buggers are addicting for sure. I bought a black one first and then when I saw the Cream one, the temptation was just too much!!

Have you tried any pedals yet? It loves pedals if you need to goose it some at lower volumes but there is also a bedroom volume trick if you want to crank it up to get saturation without having to blast it. check out this thread, http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/22151-attenuator-my-class-5-a.html Some guys don't like using this trick and the amp is not as responsive, but it still sounds ok if you don't have an attenuater and need to keep the volume down.


----------



## trushack

DirtySteve said:


> Concrats and welcome to the club! These little buggers are addicting for sure. I bought a black one first and then when I saw the Cream one, the temptation was just too much!!
> 
> Have you tried any pedals yet? It loves pedals if you need to goose it some at lower volumes but there is also a bedroom volume trick if you want to crank it up to get saturation without having to blast it. check out this thread, http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/22151-attenuator-my-class-5-a.html Some guys don't like using this trick and the amp is not as responsive, but it still sounds ok if you don't have an attenuater and need to keep the volume down.


 
Thanks for the welcome!

I have a played around a little bit with some pedals..a treble booster, a RI Fuzz Face and some of the normal OD suspects (TS-9, SD-1).

They all sound killer through it, for sure...especially the Fuzz Face pounding the input and using the guitar's volume for fine tuning the level of grit. I'm also looking to give my treble boost (an unremarkable but perfectly able BBE Freq Boost) a bit more of a workout on the C5...I hadn't quite pinned down my favored tone settings when I first tried...but even then it still sounded meltingly good. 

But right now, I'm just enjoying the pure, unadulterated straight in tone I get with this thing. It sounds so good that a lot of times I don't want to fuzz it up...just get that little bit of hair around the edges while still hearing all of those little nuances. I've really enjoyed digging into the C5 as-is. There's a lot hiding under those four knobs.

That's the other reason I love it...I CAN get that tone without going nuts with the volume control.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey Ironlung. You 6100 guys sure seem to like to pop in here.




I'm just sayin...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome to the forum trushack.

The C5 like Steve said, takes all kinds of OD pedals VERY well. I have not yet played my Strat through the C5 but once I am done with it's tuneup I am looking forward to it.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> Welcome to the forum trushack.
> 
> The C5 like Steve said, takes all kinds of OD pedals VERY well. I have not yet played my Strat through the C5 but once I am done with it's tuneup I am looking forward to it.



The strat rocks through the C5!


----------



## Gtarzan81

The party is over here!


----------



## IbanezMark

So we'll see what the job offer is tomorrow. Hopefully it entails my desired salary and 6 months south of the border


----------



## Gtarzan81

I'd push for that, and make those months October through March


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So we are cutting loose in the C5 section huh? 

Schweet.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh by the way, I am all for the purple tolexed Daquri maker.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> So we are cutting loose in the C5 section huh?
> 
> Schweet.



yes sir!


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> So we are cutting loose in the C5 section huh?
> 
> Schweet.



Yessir. Kinda like we can actually use all the range on our amps. 100 watts is great, but how many places can you get that above about 2 on the master?


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> Oh by the way, I am all for the purple tolexed Daquri maker.



Damn right!


----------



## IbanezMark

Gtarzan81 said:


> Yessir. Kinda like we can actually use all the range on our amps. 100 watts is great, but how many places can you get that above about 2 on the master?



Exactly. Unless I can turn my DSL past 12'oclock..I don't bother turning it on.
I can crank the C5 all day though


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gtarzan81 said:


> Yessir. Kinda like we can actually use all the range on our amps. 100 watts is great, but how many places can you get that above about 2 on the master?


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Oh by the way, I am all for the purple tolexed Daquri maker.



I'm in, as long as they have an expresso maker with red tolex.


----------



## Gtarzan81

I may have to make good on my boast about my taxes to buy a 6100. It will mainly be a collectors item, unless i get a house. No place to use that like it should, in a bachelor apartment.


----------



## IbanezMark

Gtarzan81 said:


> I'd push for that, and make those months October through March



My new position is basically "director of marketing and sales" so the goal is to make the company grow. The winter months are ideal for exploring new markets.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

IbanezMark said:


> Exactly. Unless I can turn my DSL past 12'oclock..I don't bother turning it on.
> I can crank the C5 all day though



Same here. That is EXACTLY why I have been using the C5 so much lately. I am glad that I still have my one band since that is all I am using my DSL for now.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

IbanezMark said:


> My new position is basically "director of marketing and sales" so the goal is to make the company grow. The winter months are ideal for exploring new markets.



I would think you guys would be hitting San Diego, Galvaston, Boca on down, etc.

Great boat areas.

Oh yeah, Chesapeak Bay area. Both Maryland and Virginia.


----------



## Gtarzan81

IbanezMark said:


> My new position is basically "director of marketing and sales" so the goal is to make the company grow. The winter months are ideal for exploring new markets.



Hmmm...you and I may need to talk someday. I'm in an ok spot with my company now, but I'm not where I'd like to be.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> I would think you guys would be hitting San Diego, Galvaston, Boca on down, etc.
> 
> Great boat areas.
> 
> Oh yeah, Chesapeak Bay area. Both Maryland and Virginia.



Well, the goal now it to start targeting "collector" segments of the market.
People with disposable income (kind of like the Barrett Jackson crowd).
Our second largest market outside of North American is Australia. I'm trying to convince my boss to send me for a few weeks


----------



## IbanezMark

Gtarzan81 said:


> Hmmm...you and I may need to talk someday. I'm in an ok spot with my company now, but I'm not where I'd like to be.



We'll see what tomorrow holds, but I'm ready to apply my experience to a new industry at some point


----------



## IbanezMark

alright gents, I'm off for the night!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

G'nite Mark.


----------



## Gtarzan81

I'm going to call it also.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

G'nite G.

I reckon it is time for me too.


----------



## IbanezMark

*CLASS 5 FTW!!!
*
just sayin'


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ran the C5 through the 1960 on a little jam session tonight.

As always it was amazing. The mix was actually pretty good too. We were loud but not over the top loud. I was prepared to mic the cab if the drummer got to intense but since we were only playing about a 30'x60' room it held out ok. 
Actually, it was my wife who was told to turn down this time.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning guys


----------



## trushack

I dropped a NOS non-JJ Tesla EL84 in my C5 the other day. Boy, Marshall does not want people screwing with the innards of this amp...it was quite a project getting the back off and getting the stock tube out of that tube retainer!

Not a night and day change, but it woke the C5 up a little bit. Runs a touch a cleaner and sweeter in the midrange and the harmonic content seems to have gone up a notch, which I like. But it's still a C5, and probably only us gear nerds would hear the difference 

I didn't do anything with the stock preamp tubes because I didn't have any extra NOS preamp tubes floating, just a couple of spare current production ones, and my main motivation for the NOS power tube was to put something a little more robust buildwise in there.


----------



## Wyldefan916

I have a few questions for you C5 owners in here, as I am planning on getting one as soon as I sell off my Ibanez Gio, and some other things I have no use for anymore... Well anyway, I'm trying to get a Hard Rock/Metal sound (think Ozzy & BLS), however I know this isn't the best amp for that music sound without some pedal help. I was wondering though if there were any tube rec's that would help wake this little guy up and give it a more "crunchy" tone?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

What is a tube rec?

If you want Randy Rhodes and Jake E. Lee era Ozzy, the Class 5 will do this with a decent OD pedal pushing it. I remember when ZW was a punk kid coming out of nowhere to become Ozzy's new guitar hero. Early on he had more of a pushed 2203 sound but over the years it has gone much more fuzzy and not my speed.

As for more "crunchy" tone, the C5 stock is about as "crunch" as it gets. Dime EVERYTHING including the bass and you have a crunch monster. From there you go more in to a distortion sound IMO.


----------



## Wyldefan916

DSL100 Dude said:


> What is a tube rec?
> 
> If you want Randy Rhodes and Jake E. Lee era Ozzy, the Class 5 will do this with a decent OD pedal pushing it. I remember when ZW was a punk kid coming out of nowhere to become Ozzy's new guitar hero. Early on he had more of a pushed 2203 sound but over the years it has gone much more fuzzy and not my speed.
> 
> As for more "crunchy" tone, the C5 stock is about as "crunch" as it gets. Dime EVERYTHING including the bass and you have a crunch monster. From there you go more in to a distortion sound IMO.



A tube rec = tube recommendation

I already have a Boss SD-1. Will that be good for it? I know I want a deeper tone like ZW, which I'm sure this amp could do with some drop tuning. I was just wondering if there are any other types of tubes that can deliver a better tone to what I want.


----------



## Steve0525

Wyldefan916 said:


> A tube rec = tube recommendation
> 
> I already have a Boss SD-1. Will that be good for it? I know I want a deeper tone like ZW, which I'm sure this amp could do with some drop tuning. I was just wondering if there are any other types of tubes that can deliver a better tone to what I want.



Tubes aren't going to give you an INSANE gain push...just put your OD in the front and crank it!!!

Tone is in the hands man


----------



## Wyldefan916

Steve0525 said:


> Tubes aren't going to give you an INSANE gain push...just put your OD in the front and crank it!!!
> 
> Tone is in the hands man



Ok cool man. I know I'm still learning, and I'm trying to get out of the "If I add this, then this will make it 100x better" phase with my guitar and amp situation. lol.


----------



## trushack

Wyldefan916 said:


> I have a few questions for you C5 owners in here, as I am planning on getting one as soon as I sell off my Ibanez Gio, and some other things I have no use for anymore... Well anyway, I'm trying to get a Hard Rock/Metal sound (think Ozzy & BLS), however I know this isn't the best amp for that music sound without some pedal help. I was wondering though if there were any tube rec's that would help wake this little guy up and give it a more "crunchy" tone?



You'll probably have better results putting an OD or distortion pedal in front of the C5 than by changing tubes to get where you want to get grind-wise.

The upside of the C5 for your desired tone is that it has a lot of low end on tap, with a speaker specially designed to handle those frequencies. So while the C5 is going to need a little bit of help getting you into the metal realm, the EQ section will give you a lot of fine-tuning options.

I did read once that George Lynch was looking to get more gain and crunch out of some of his amps, so he began doing some tube taste testing. Nine times out of ten, the cheapest, junkiest Chinese-made 12AX7s had the type of gain and drive he was looking for. So you could always try that!


----------



## Wyldefan916

Is it the power amp tube that affects the sound more, or the Pre amp tubes that do?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

In the case of the C5, all the tubes affect the tone and the drive.

The great thing is there are not that many to swap out! 

Since you have an SD-1, IMO you already have the perfect start to an INSANE setup with the C5. My ONLY recommendation would be to send a PM to Hot Tubes 70 here on the forum. He does an AMAZING mod to the SD-1 that will make it rock BAWLZ! His prices are VERY resonable too. 

As for tubes, first get the C5 and crank it and I bet you will be VERY happy right out of the friggin' box!


----------



## Steve0525

DSL100 Dude said:


> In the case of the C5, all the tubes affect the tone and the drive.
> 
> The great thing is there are not that many to swap out!
> 
> Since you have an SD-1, IMO you already have the perfect start to an INSANE setup with the C5. My ONLY recommendation would be to send a PM to Hot Tubes 70 here on the forum. He does an AMAZING mod to the SD-1 that will make it rock BAWLZ! His prices are VERY resonable too.
> 
> As for tubes, first get the C5 and crank it and I bet you will be VERY happy right out of the friggin' box!



+1


----------



## Wyldefan916

Ok cool. Ya I talked to Hot Tubes already, and I think I'll send mine out once I get a bit of time with that setup going. 

Last stupid question, would buying a remanufactured C5 be good? The only reason I ask is because I found one on ebay for $340 shipped, but I'm just curious if it would be better to pay the extra $60 and get a brand spankin' new one.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Frankly, that is a question that only you can answer.

$60 to me is not worth it and I would go with a new one. Twenty years ago that $60 would have been a big deal and I would be all over the refurb.

If it is a refurb, it most likely was one that was accused of rattling. I have yet to hear a C5 rattle anything more then a little tube ringing sometimes but that is VERY normal for tube combos.
There WAS a reason that they started making heads.


----------



## Roadburn

I don't think the C5 will get even close to the same amount "insanity" Zakk get's with his gear.
I love my C5, and so do the other owners on this board.
But it's not going to achieve that.


----------



## DirtySteve

It's true what they say, ..."EVERYTHING" matters! As some of you know, I've been beating my head against the wall trying to get a good Metal tone out of my C5 and getting frustrated with everything I tried. I’ve had plenty of gain but the bottom was always flubbing out. I’ve tried tube swaps, speaker swaps, a pile of pedals and I just couldn’t get what I was looking for. 

Well, I started to think that maybe I've been looking in all the wrong places. Maybe it's not the amp I need to be looking at, so I started to analyze my entire rig again and realized that I've been using a pretty high output humbucker in my guitar for a few years now and maybe that's where my problem starts, maybe I’m hitting it too hard right at the beginning. So,…

I put a lower output pickup in the bridge Saturday and well, ...that’s all it took. I'm amazed at how much effect it had! Now I'm able to use higher gain pedals and the bottom is tight as hell and no longer flubs out at all. 

I was using a Metal Muff yesterday and I could even slam it with an OD or an eq and it was insane! I had almost given up and was looking at higher gain amps or considering modifying my amp. I really thought it was impossible to get metal tones from the C5, but as it turns out, now I can, and it's awesome! 

_Ok, y'all can let me have it now!_


----------



## DSL100 Dude

When I used SD Live Wire Metal in my Jackson it would push my 2204 so hard that it was ALL I needed to get the needed gain to do Metallica, Megadeth, and all the other heavy stuff of the time. putting a pedal in it too was too much and too muddy.
That guitar is loaded with a Dimarzio Super Distortion and is still hot.
Glad you were able to find the "missing piece" sometimes less is more.


----------



## JamesD

I just acquired a Class 5 a few weeks ago, and I love this little amp. The coolest thing is that it doesn't _sound _little and it has some very cool Marshall tone.

I recently got rid of my 4x12 but am considering getting another to use with the Class 5. My question is this: though I realize that right off the bat it will sound louder, will it actually _be_ louder than it already is? I really don't know much about speaker output levels. I guess that's what my question boils down to.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey James! Gotta love the Class 5!
The actual output will not be any louder. The nice thing about this amps design is that it was built to be used all up. Using a 4x12 cab with the C5 will give it some wonderful fullness and killer tone but the volume will still be right at that 100db range that the techs have measured coming from the grill.
I do hope you are able to pick up another cab since these things are a lot of fun through them.


----------



## JamesD

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey James! Gotta love the Class 5!
> The actual output will not be any louder. The nice thing about this amps design is that it was built to be used all up. Using a 4x12 cab with the C5 will give it some wonderful fullness and killer tone but the volume will still be right at that 100db range that the techs have measured coming from the grill.
> I do hope you are able to pick up another cab since these things are a lot of fun through them.



Makes sense. Thanks much for answering my question so quickly. You probably noticed that I sent you a PM a few minutes before my post to this thread; I apologize for the redundancy. 

I'm definitely going to pick up another 4x12. I'd like to find a good deal on a 1960AX or a 425.


----------



## MM54

Just a little update for those of you interested: I've pretty much finished my design phase for the little head I was talking about before. An extra tube would have pushed costs up a little much for me to be comfortable prototyping and thinking I'd be able to sell any, so it'll be getting the most it can from what's there.

It's looking for be as planned, 10W RMS, and of course NMV. Once I get some things sorted out this week I should be able to get stuff ordered to build the prototype for tweaking a design finalization. One last teaser: Internal Attenuation.

Who's interested ?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

JamesD said:


> Makes sense. Thanks much for answering my question so quickly. You probably noticed that I sent you a PM a few minutes before my post to this thread; I apologize for the redundancy.
> 
> I'm definitely going to pick up another 4x12. I'd like to find a good deal on a 1960AX or a 425.



I saw it after your post.  
Don't worry about it. I miss PM's all the time. I am sure you will find a deal in time.



MM54 said:


> Just a little update for those of you interested: I've pretty much finished my design phase for the little head I was talking about before. An extra tube would have pushed costs up a little much for me to be comfortable prototyping and thinking I'd be able to sell any, so it'll be getting the most it can from what's there.
> 
> It's looking for be as planned, 10W RMS, and of course NMV. Once I get some things sorted out this week I should be able to get stuff ordered to build the prototype for tweaking a design finalization. One last teaser: Internal Attenuation.
> 
> Who's interested ?



Excellent! Keep us posted!


----------



## DirtySteve

JamesD said:


> I just acquired a Class 5 a few weeks ago, and I love this little amp. The coolest thing is that it doesn't _sound _little and it has some very cool Marshall tone.
> 
> I recently got rid of my 4x12 but am considering getting another to use with the Class 5. My question is this: though I realize that right off the bat it will sound louder, will it actually _be_ louder than it already is? I really don't know much about speaker output levels. I guess that's what my question boils down to.



Hi JamesD, congrats! I've yet to use mine with a cab, but I'm having a good time running 2 of them at the same time.
I'm not sure if the stereo setup with my RP150 is actually "stereo", but it sure sounds big!

MM54, are you still talking about an el34 version? 10W RMS? How will it compare with the stock amp? I realize it will be higher wattage but what about the tone and feel, gain? ...that sort of thing. I've never played an el34 amp.


----------



## JamesD

DirtySteve said:


> ...I'm having a good time running 2 of them at the same time.



That must sound awesome!

Has anyone here ever tried this idea for the Class5 to increase power? http://marshallvintagemodern.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=5630&start=0


----------



## DirtySteve

JamesD said:


> I haven't read all 40 pages of this thread, but I had a thought on the benefits of running two - using an a/b switch, you could have one setup for rhythm and one as a solo boost, switching between them as necessary.
> 
> I guess this isn't unique to using Class5's, and maybe this is what people with multiple amps have already been doing. I've always been a one-amp-at-a-time kind of guy - never owned multiple amps at once (unless one was on the way out the door). But, with the Class5 being so affordable it could happen.



I don't have a way to a/b/y them, I can only run them both at once. 

I have my Cream one loaded with high gain NOS preamps and a TAD el84 and it screams. 
My black one set up with a Soviet Military el84 and a 10" Scumback (greenback clone). These to things combined gave me much more clean headroom and it's not nearly as aggressive. It has beautiful clean tones. 

Anybody know how I can a/b/y them where the "y" is stereo?!? 






Guys, in case anyone wanted to know, I am no longer thinking about a head/cab conversion. I've decided I don't want to do that. I'm just planning to use them like I described above and....  _...2 at a time!_

...I also have to take back everything I said about the CP Sovtek el84 in previous post. Since I lowered the output of my bridge pup I think it's the worst sounding el84 of them all. ...sorry, live and learn I guess. After running through them again I'm liking the TAD now, JJ came in second and Mullard ri 3rd. JJ and TAD are pretty close but the TAD has a little something exta in the mids that the JJ doesn't have. Mullard ri has less bottom and is a bit smoother with a little more headroom.


----------



## JamesD

DirtySteve said:


> I don't have a way to a/b/y them, I can only run them both at once....
> 
> ...Anybody know how I can a/b/y them where the "y" is stereo?!?



Ha! I actually edited that comment out, but you caught it before I did so. Anyway, here you go: AB-Selectors from Whirlwind at zZounds.com

Did you notice my new inquiry about this? http://marshallvintagemodern.com/vie...t=5630&start=0


----------



## DirtySteve

JamesD said:


> Ha! I actually edited that comment out, but you caught it before I did so. Anyway, here you go: AB-Selectors from Whirlwind at zZounds.com
> 
> Did you notice my new inquiry about this? http://marshallvintagemodern.com/vie...t=5630&start=0



MVM link doesn't work, ..which thread?.

That whirlwind looks cool, but I'm wondering about them being in "stereo" when they're both running. I haven't had time to research stereo options. I have an MXR KFK 10 band that has 2 outputs but they are mono. My RP150 claims it is a stereo setup but to my ears it's not much different from the MXR. I think maybe I'm missing something about what a stereo set up is.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Just a little update for those of you interested: I've pretty much finished my design phase for the little head I was talking about before. An extra tube would have pushed costs up a little much for me to be comfortable prototyping and thinking I'd be able to sell any, so it'll be getting the most it can from what's there.
> 
> It's looking for be as planned, 10W RMS, and of course NMV. Once I get some things sorted out this week I should be able to get stuff ordered to build the prototype for tweaking a design finalization. One last teaser: Internal Attenuation.
> 
> Who's interested ?





I AM.

who gives a shit about master volume when there's internal attenuation...

i want one, and i havn't even see or heard it.


----------



## JamesD

DirtySteve said:


> MVM link doesn't work, ..which thread?.



"http://marshallvintagemodern.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=5630&start=0" 

I'm not sure why the entire link didn't post correctly last time.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> I AM.
> 
> who gives a shit about master volume when there's internal attenuation...
> 
> i want one, and i havn't even see or heard it.



I'll be sure to keep you updated 



DirtySteve said:


> MM54, are you still talking about an el34 version? 10W RMS? How will it compare with the stock amp? I realize it will be higher wattage but what about the tone and feel, gain? ...that sort of thing. I've never played an el34 amp.



Yes. Having not built the prototype yet (I've got a lot on my plate this week as it stands) I don't know for sure, but it should feel pretty similar to the class5, but more power and the tone of an EL34. I'll be sure to post soundclips and I build and tweak the prototype.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am sure you could boost the C5 by taking the headphone output and running it in to what ever power amp you wanted. I would think a bit bigger than a 22 would be the way to go.

I have been doing my stereo Class 5 deal with my Boss DD-7. Now to get an A/B/Y with Y being stereo could be done. With a few splitter cables, you could set it up.

MM, I still very much would like to stay in the loop with your progress and I will get one FOR SURE.
That said, I went up to my local shop today and put in my order for a new Marshall. Paying that sucker off will be top priority.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

BAM!

That's nice!


----------



## Roadburn

I'm not 100% sure, but I think I read somewhere that the headphone out is filtered.
Not sure if that would give the "toan" you seek.


----------



## DirtySteve

_Class 5 FTW!_ 
_Class 5 FTW!_


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Right on Steve! The Class 5 is the chyt! 

The only other amp that has me about as excited is the YJM-100.


----------



## benjammin420

hey guys, anyone else see these yet??





Marshall Class 5 Guitar Valve Amp Head | DV247


----------



## Gtarzan81

Thats awesome! I love how everyone likes the old style head cabs. I thought it was just me. AFD100, YJM, and now this....


----------



## benjammin420

Gtarzan81 said:


> Thats awesome! I love how everyone likes the old style head cabs. I thought it was just me. AFD100, YJM, and now this....



I think the plexi look is the best. But not only do they look cool, for the Class 5, it is so much more practical IMO the C5 is bulky, I have to carry it with two hands, or with only 1 its constantly banging against my leg, but the time I get where I'm going I'm damn near crippled  And I use my C5 with a 2x12 at home, and if go out with it, there is almost always a cab there (or I can bring mine) a 1x10 combo, however nice, has no real place in my world. I already have a Fender Champ which is smaller lighter, and similarly powerful (though not as much I think)

I do really like my green C5, but the more I think about it, the more I can see myself trading that in and getting the head. I hope they don't wait to long to release them, but fortunately I don't see them having many bugs to work out this time around (not like the rattle fiasco, which BTW after having insulated my cab, the rattle has been increasing more noticeable again)


----------



## Wyldefan916

I take it that this head was revealed at the NAMM show? Any idea on the price range?


----------



## benjammin420

Wyldefan916 said:


> I take it that this head was revealed at the NAMM show? Any idea on the price range?



I believe its a NAMM baby, not sure on the price (or release date) yet, I would speculate $50-$100 less than the combo

Oh man I just had a thought, what if they start releasing the heads in different colors!


----------



## Wyldefan916

Put me down for 2 of them


----------



## benjammin420

I have been wanting a white combo, if they release a white head, that would really be one of the coolest things ever for me


----------



## Wyldefan916

Why not get both? That would be sweet. I already get enough shit from my girlfriend about my Alpine White Epi LP Custom, so I think the black one will suffice


----------



## benjammin420

if I was going for a Randy Rhoads thing, I would definitely get one of each, but as is, I only really need or want one to practice with. Which is why I'm thinking about trading in my green C5 combo, even though I'm found of it, I want a head, and if I have both, I'm only ever going to use one.

(then again, my 2x12 has stereo inputs, if I did have 2 amps, I wouldnt necessarily need any additional cabs )


----------



## Wyldefan916

I'm wondering how big of a head it will be. I'd guess similar in size to the Haze 15w head.


----------



## benjammin420

I cant recall the last time I saw a Haze 15 up close, but judging from that picture, that front of the amp appears to be about the same dimensions as the top of the C5 combo. I'm guessing it would be pretty close to the size of the C5 with the whole speaker section removed. Technically, at least, thats all the amp is, I didnt see any new or different features


----------



## brp

benjammin420 said:


> I have been wanting a white combo, if they release a white head, that would really be one of the coolest things ever for me



I was thinking the same thing about a green one.


----------



## benjammin420

brp said:


> I was thinking the same thing about a green one.



if they had white and green I would be tempted to get both


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well, the YJM-100 is my next big Marshall purchase and since I have spent my whole guitar playing life lugging around half and full stacks, the C5 combo to me is tiny as is.
That said, y'all know I will have to at least pick up one head to stay in good standing.


----------



## brp

The Class 5 MKII was also allegedly announced at NAMM:

_"Marshall have updated their flagship small tube amplifier - the Marshall Class 5 - and are now releasing a Class 5 MK2 with improved internal components, and a more home-friendly design.The Class 5 MKII now features a "low volume" output switch - as even 5w is very loud for home use.

Additional internal improvements to the Class 5 have been made. Marshall have assured customers that the price rise that accompanies the transition between the Class 5 MkI and Class5 MkII is worth it as you have a more versatile amp that is built for home use, rehearsals and gigging.

Also new from Marshall in the Class 5 range - a Class 5 Head & Cab. The Marshall C5H Class 5 Head has the same features as the combo and can be paired up with a Marshall C212 2x12 cabinet or a number of other Marshall cabs.... "_


MKII will allegedly have a 12" 

Source: http://www.andertons.co.uk/News/aid588/namm-2011-marshall-announce-class-5-mark-ii-amplifier-and-class-5-head.asp


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well Hot diggity Dawg!!!!! That means all these first gen combos are going to be collectible.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> That means all these first gen combos are going to be collectible.



thats one reason I'm not sure on trading mine...but how much value will they have over time, the first gens don't have the best rep


----------



## brp

brp said:


> The Class 5 MKII was also allegedly announced at NAMM:
> 
> _"
> Additional internal improvements to the Class 5 have been made. Marshall have assured customers that the *price rise *that accompanies the transition between the Class 5 MkI and Class5 MkII is worth it as you have a more versatile amp that is built for home use, rehearsals and gigging."
> "_




I missed that part the first time through.
Sounds like it'll be more $ which will likely put the head at about the price point of the original combo.
Might be worth it for "internal improvements" and onboard attenuation. Also says plywood construction and the original is mdf is it not?


----------



## benjammin420

yeah, less for more, nice  I dont think I need any of those features, but I guess I should hold on on judgement until I play one


----------



## brp

I don't know that a 12" instead of a 10 plus on board attenuation equals "less". but I know what you're saying, if you don't care about those things, you'd rather still be able to buy a new MKI for the old price.

I'm very interested in the head especially if it has the volume switch. But that will likely be the price of the original combo, in which case your "less for more" does apply.


----------



## benjammin420

yeah, to me its just a head, which is less than a combo, but as I said, I will reserve any negative comments until I play one


----------



## IbanezMark

benjammin420 said:


> hey guys, anyone else see these yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall Class 5 Guitar Valve Amp Head | DV247



Are you kidding me?
That's what I've been wanting the whole time


----------



## DirtySteve

benjammin420 said:


> hey guys, anyone else see these yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall Class 5 Guitar Valve Amp Head | DV247



Damnit that's hot!!  I guess I better start saving up! After seeing this I know I want a head! MM54???


----------



## DSL100 Dude

benjammin420 said:


> thats one reason I'm not sure on trading mine...but how much value will they have over time, the first gens don't have the best rep



All the old plexi's used to either catch fire or flat out blow up! Does that make them any less collectable? You *KNOW* that from day one of the MKII coming out there will be guys complaining that the MKI sounds "better, more organic, smoother, etc." and cork-sniffing the piss out of whatever new add-ons they installed in there.
You guys all know how much I love this series and want it to be succesful for a very long time. I worry that jacking up the prices for upgrades may actually hurt sales.


----------



## paulg

I reckon they had to redesign the chassis, shortening it and tubes on top.
I like it... Any US release dates? Price??


----------



## Gtarzan81

I like the 12 in the new combo. I hope they made the tubes easier to swap in the redesign. If so, I see a Greenback, and a new MKII in my future.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

By looking at the head version, I would guess Marshall will be making the MKII in the same manner as all there standard stuff. The combos will be upside down from the heads but will have full access from the rear.

The head and combo I am afraid is going to be pricy though. I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up in the $750-$800 range. The 1x12 combo will I bet be around $500 or so. Just my guesstimation.


----------



## colchar

benjammin420 said:


> thats one reason I'm not sure on trading mine...but how much value will they have over time, the first gens don't have the best rep



People might start selling them off cheap once the new version hits the stores. If one that doesn't rattle can be found it might be possible to get them for a great price.


----------



## colchar

brp said:


> I don't know that a 12" instead of a 10 plus on board attenuation equals "less". but I know what you're saying, if you don't care about those things, you'd rather still be able to buy a new MKI for the old price.
> 
> I'm very interested in the head especially if it has the volume switch. But that will likely be the price of the original combo, in which case your "less for more" does apply.



From what I understand the volume switch will be in the new version of the combo but not in the head version. Maybe it will be included when they release the MK II head.


----------



## poeman33

Well...If I order one now...I might get a working one by Dec 2033...


----------



## MM54

So much for my idea, they've taken the exciting 2/3 of it away -.-


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM, don't give up. There is still room for your deal.


----------



## colchar

MM54 said:


> So much for my idea



What was your idea? I'm too lazy to search the entire thread.


----------



## Point-to-Point

There's over 40 pages in this thread so please forgive me if this info is buried in them somewhere but I've just joined and don't feel like going through them all.

I'll be getting my Class 5 next week and had a few questions:-

1) Is it true that Marshall are using Svetlana preamp valves in the current version?
2) What is the sensitivity and frequency range of the stock speaker?
3) I have bought a Weber Ceramic Blue Pup 10". Anybody familiar with this speaker, or put one in their Class 5?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Neaves The Wicked

Welcome!!

As far as Svetlana's. I bought my 2nd creme class 5 combo 2 weeks ago and the EL84 in it is a TAD.

Not sure of the stock speaker frequency range and I haven't been able to find a spec sheet on it myself.

As far as the speaker you bought sounds like it might be really cool. You'll have to pop it in the combo and let us know what it sounds like!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

colchar said:


> What was your idea? I'm too lazy to search the entire thread.



*An EL34 based head that would be in the 10 watt range.*



Point-to-Point said:


> There's over 40 pages in this thread so please forgive me if this info is buried in them somewhere but I've just joined and don't feel like going through them all.
> 
> I'll be getting my Class 5 next week and had a few questions:-
> 
> 1) Is it true that Marshall are using Svetlana preamp valves in the current version?
> 2) What is the sensitivity and frequency range of the stock speaker?
> 3) I have bought a Weber Ceramic Blue Pup 10". Anybody familiar with this speaker, or put one in their Class 5?
> 
> Thanks guys.



*1) It is true that they are using all kinds of tubes in the amp. We have had like six different configurations discussed. Just luck of the draw what you get.

2)  we did discuss that one a bit but I can't remember. I will see if I can see the specs on the speaker.

3) No that one has NOT been a subject of conversation yet. We would love to get your thoughts on it when you try it out.

And no worries about trying to sort through the entire thread. We will be happy to answer, discuss, and even debate everything about the C5 anytime. *


----------



## Point-to-Point

I was told by the Marshall technical department that the current amp definitely has Svetlana preamp tubes and a JJ EL84.

It's interesting that other sources from around the web, and some posts I've seen while scanning this forum suggest that they use various different tubes (though most info I've come across suggest that the JJ EL84 is pretty much universal.)

I'm surprised you had a TAD EL84 in your Class 5. Did you buy the amp secondhand and could the previous owner have put the TAD in there? It will be interesting when I open up my amp and put the new speaker in it, to see what in fact, is in there.

It would be great if someone from Marshall that moderates this forum could clarify this. I was going to buy new tubes but if my amp has a duo of Svetlanas and a JJ, the reviews I've read suggest that these are great valves.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Point-to-Point said:


> I was told by the Marshall technical department that the current amp definitely has Svetlana preamp tubes and a JJ EL84.
> 
> It's interesting that other sources from around the web, and some posts I've seen while scanning this forum suggest that they use various different tubes (though most info I've come across suggest that the JJ EL84 is pretty much universal.)
> 
> I'm surprised you had a TAD EL84 in your Class 5. Did you buy the amp secondhand and could the previous owner have put the TAD in there? It will be interesting when I open up my amp and put the new speaker in it, to see what in fact, is in there.
> 
> It would be great if someone from Marshall that moderates this forum could clarify this. I was going to buy new tubes but if my amp has a duo of Svetlanas and a JJ, the reviews I've read suggest that these are great valves.



A few things: No one from Marshall moderates the forum per se. A few of their employees do post here on a limited basis.

I got my Class 5 brand new from the dreaded GC, and it had Marshall branded 12ax7's, and a Sovtek el84 in it. 

I'm sure Marshall has a few select suppliers they order large batches from, and use what they have available at the moment, that meets spec. This is basic S.O.P. for most big companies. Any company that can crank out good batches big enough, is likely to be fair game for going into the amps from the factory.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Like G said, This forum has "ABSOLUTLY NO AFFILIATION WITH MARSHALL"

red labels, white labels, sovtex, JJ, TAD, etc...
There have been a lot of differences for the NEW amps. Most everyone gets some NOS in there as quick as possible though.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Just noticed I'm over 1k posts...Love it!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So the head is going to have a 16ohm and a 8ohm output! 

The "low power" deal for the new combo is basicly the headphone trick internalized. If you want the low volume jamz, click over to headphones but DON'T put a set of headphones in. The load will go to the speaker.

I am curious to get more info on the matched speaker cab for the head.


----------



## tonefreak

DUDES

how awesome would it be to have 4 C5's. 2 creme, 2 black, and set em up in 2 stacks, so that it was like this

black White
white Black


i think it would look awesome.

too bad i'm buying a drumset in stead of a c5 though...


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> So the head is going to have a 16ohm and a 8ohm output!



Thats a good deal!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, that would look cool. I would like red and black too.

Why are you buying a drumset? Isn't that your drummer's duty?


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, 

but there's a good chance that i AM the drummer for my band for one of our bigger gigs this summer. our drummer can't be there, and the easiest way to fill the position is to have me play drums, and bring in a replacement guitarist. because we have lots of connections with decent guitarists, but no connections with decent drummers.

and due to circumstances, the kit that used to be at my house 90% of the time no longer is. and i'm not gonna be able to go 5 months with no practice, and then magically be able to play well come summer lol


----------



## tonefreak

hmm. a whole wall of red and black ones would be sweet. like a giant checkerboard!


----------



## Gtarzan81

How much you spending? And cant you rent drums?


----------



## tonefreak

4-500


yeah, but i've been wanting my own kit for about a year now. this is just a really good excuse to buy one.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well, in that case I reckon it makes sense. I bought a nice Mapex Meridian Maple kit in....
( Oh, I can't remember the name of the color but it is a steel blue fade )
My Son plays so I like having a set in the music room. Before he started playing though I never had one.
That's way cool that you play drums too. LH will be proud.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i've been getting LH's opinion on various kits. there hasn't been a decent one on my CL in almost a week.

plus, i gotta wait to buy one till i sell my dang Blues Junior. just can't get any hits on that amp...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The quality for the money, Mapex CAN NOT be beat. There are some haters because they are made overseas but truth is the build quality is top rate and a great value.

Just Drums, Inc. - Mapex Voyager Series

This is the shop I ended up buying from. Super fast shipping and the guys are AWESOME. Shane is the owner and he will do you right.


----------



## brp

Question for guys that followed the original release of the Class 5:

Did the option for the white or green versions get released at the same time as the black, or were they versions that became available some time later than the standard black one?


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> MM, don't give up. There is still room for your deal.



I figured I'm still going to build and tweak it, I just hope there's some interest in it to justify all the effort going into making it perfect.



colchar said:


> What was your idea? I'm too lazy to search the entire thread.



A head voiced similar to the Class 5, but running an EL34 (6CA7) and maybe possible for 6L6 operation, etc. It'd be around 10W and have internal attenuation. I'm hoping to get the prototype built soon to start tweaking to be excellent, then offer them for sale to anyone interested.


----------



## IbanezMark

tonefreak said:


> yeah, i've been getting LH's opinion on various kits. there hasn't been a decent one on my CL in almost a week.
> 
> plus, i gotta wait to buy one till i sell my dang Blues Junior. just can't get any hits on that amp...



Mapex kits are sweet, but if you want serious bang for your buck:
Yamaha Stage Custom.

One of the best mid-range kits IMO. They sound enormous and come with good quality hardware.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

brp said:


> Question for guys that followed the original release of the Class 5:
> 
> Did the option for the white or green versions get released at the same time as the black, or were they versions that became available some time later than the standard black one?



The green came out almost right away. Black of course was the first color. Red was next and is possibly the most limited. There are at least THREE red versions for sure. White came out a few months ago.
There is also a purple one and a white with the red, white, blue British Warplane logo ala Paul Weller (sp?) that are only avaliable in the UK.
I think that is all of them. I have been trying REAL HARD to keep a tab on all of them. 



MM54 said:


> I figured I'm still going to build and tweak it, I just hope there's some interest in it to justify all the effort going into making it perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> A head voiced similar to the Class 5, but running an EL34 (6CA7) and maybe possible for 6L6 operation, etc. It'd be around 10W and have internal attenuation. I'm hoping to get the prototype built soon to start tweaking to be excellent, then offer them for sale to anyone interested.



No worries bro! Keep it coming. If you noticed, the "low power" option is just building the "bedroom trick" into the amp. I believe it will be for the combo only so the new C5 head will be as it always has.
I will still be hitting you up for one.


----------



## brp

DSL100 Dude said:


> The green came out almost right away. Black of course was the first color. Red was next and is possibly the most limited. There are at least THREE red versions for sure. White came out a few months ago.
> There is also a purple one and a white with the red, white, blue British Warplane logo ala Paul Weller (sp?) that are only avaliable in the UK.
> I think that is all of them. I have been trying REAL HARD to keep a tab on all of them.


 

Excellent reply! Thanks Dude.
I was wondering about what kind of wait there might be after the first release of the MkII to get a custom color one (assuming they do them).


----------



## tonefreak

yeah DSL, right now i'm looking to go used. but the beauty of the drumset is it's pretty easy to buy new parts and pieces, and switch stuff out as a person's got money and end up with a pretty nice kit. 

I've heard some good stuff about the mapex kits.

I just put an offer in on this kit Nice 6 piece full size drumset, i offered him $275 for it. we'll see what he says.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

brp said:


> [/color]
> 
> Excellent reply! Thanks Dude.
> I was wondering about what kind of wait there might be after the first release of the MkII to get a custom color one (assuming they do them).



I have NO DOUBT there will be some color options. Marshall loves to do the limited runs.



tonefreak said:


> yeah DSL, right now i'm looking to go used. but the beauty of the drumset is it's pretty easy to buy new parts and pieces, and switch stuff out as a person's got money and end up with a pretty nice kit.
> 
> I've heard some good stuff about the mapex kits.
> 
> I just put an offer in on this kit Nice 6 piece full size drumset, i offered him $275 for it. we'll see what he says.



Hey, if you can swing a good deal cheap go for it. I will admit, I SUCK at used stuff. From cars to guitars. I tend to be better off with new chyt.


----------



## tonefreak

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey, if you can swing a good deal cheap go for it. I will admit, I SUCK at used stuff. From cars to guitars. I tend to be better off with new chyt.



haha, as much as i like buying stuff new, i've been really lucky with used stuff in the past couple of years. my les paul and my jackson were both used, my snowmobile was used, most of our PA system is used. cheaper=better in my world.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dude, I was there before too. Heck, I still like to get a good deal. That Les Paul of yours is amazing. I am shocked that it was used. Looks brand spanking new.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am amazed at how quiet everyone is. I really thought there would be more discussion on the new stuff.


----------



## brp

Ya I was thinking that too but... Not much more to say I guess though, without more details on these "internal improvements", pricing, release dates, color options etc.


----------



## c588

i was gonna save for a 4x12....but now ill just save for a matching 2x12 that is made for my class five cant wait to see it


----------



## DSL100 Dude

As far as the head goes I really think the chassis redesign is it. Clearly it is going to be built like the standard Marshall stuff instead of the Bluesbreaker style.

I personally am VERY happy that I own a few of the first ones. I always thought the Bluesbreaker thing was kinda cool.


This comes straight from the designer of the C5 as posted on the Vintage Modern forum:


SteveD said:


> This has been in the pipeline for a year and I've been dying to let you guys in on it, especially when the threads were hinting at it, but you know I can't spill the beans before anything is launched or at least announced.
> 
> The new C5 combo has a more rigid mechanical structure and includes the low power ability (bedroom mod). Simply switch to headphones but don't plug any headphones in!
> 
> The head has an 8 ohm output added but does not have the automatic low power mode like the combo. This is because it does not have its own speaker like the combo. But how hard can it be to plug your cab half way into the headphone socket if you want low volume.


----------



## c588

im happy with my amp number.......241 baby!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So my real debate is this...

Should I go ahead a scramble to get the green and creme one or stick with the two I have and pick up a combo and head/cab set? 

Then there is the the YJM100...

What a great time to be a Marshall user!


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm glad I have the 2 I have and don't really want another combo. I don't even want to know what the "internal improvements" are as I'm sure it will make me G.A.S. for one. I would like to have a head but I think I'd rather have one of MM54's el34 versions if I do, so I'm just gonna just hang back and see what happens in the next few months.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey Steve, are you going to set up your 2nd C5 with the same tubes or something little different?


----------



## DirtySteve

I have them set up different, but I find myself playing only one of them most of the time.

My black one is loaded with the Soviet military el84 I got from Marty that was not as much gain, my Scumback speaker and some CP preamp tubes. It's not nearly as agressive as compared to stock and it has really _really_ nice fat clean tones with the guitar volume rolled back and not so much growl on tap. (don't take that as "clean",... just cleaner) ....really nice set up for more clean headroom, but I probably wont keep it this way.

My cream one is loaded with high gain NOS tubes and an TAD el84, and it just flat out _RAWKS!!._ ... guess which one I'm favoring.

I really want to try some more el84s but the ones I want to try also seem to be the most expensive and hardest to find, and I'm broke right now so I'll have to live with what I've got.


----------



## MM54

First order of parts for the prototype head (which I've designated the CA10) has been ordered. The trannys are being wound as we speak  I'll keep you all up to date as things progress. I should be able to get working on it before too much longer here, hopefully this hi-fi on my bench right now won't hold me up too long.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Will the CA10 have a selectable impedance or will you just do outputs for 16 and 8 ohms?


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> Will the CA10 have a selectable impedance or will you just do outputs for 16 and 8 ohms?



There will be two speaker outs in parallel, ideal for 8-ohm operation, but with the attenuation scheming, it should be fine for 16-ohm use as well [if there's any problems with it, I *will* work something out to make it usable with 16 ohm]. A 4-ohm load will probably make it melt down since the EL34 will only see about a 1k plate load with it  (Not factoring in the sort of buffer the attenuator will form)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> There will be two speaker outs in parallel, ideal for 8-ohm operation, but with the attenuation scheming, it should be fine for 16-ohm use as well [if there's any problems with it, I *will* work something out to make it usable with 16 ohm]. A 4-ohm load will probably make it melt down since the EL34 will only see about a 1k plate load with it  (Not factoring in the sort of buffer the attenuator will form)



Excellent!

I may even need to make a matching cab for that bad boy.


----------



## MM54

:eek2: Parts express is fast, got a box on my front step today already


----------



## Gtarzan81

MM54 said:


> :eek2: Parts express is fast, got a box on my front step today already


 
Well they do call it Parts EXPRESS. Just saying.....


----------



## jthomps123

Just picked up a creme Class 5 two weeks ago (299 New from MF) and have no regrets. That being said I love it so much Im pretty positive i'll be getting the new head too!


----------



## Stringjunkie

299? Good deal if that's not a misprint, no reason for any regret, the new thing won't be any better, just more quiet. Enjoy..


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> :eek2: Parts express is fast, got a box on my front step today already



nice


we ordered a pallet jack from U-Line last week at work. ordered it at 3:30 tuesday i think, it was there at 7:00 the next morning. they shipped it overnight from chicago. which is 3+ hours away lol. normally it takes 2+ days for stuff to come from chicago.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

HEY! $299 for a white one?! EXCELLENT!


----------



## jthomps123

Yes $299 for a creme one new!
Musiciansfriend rocks, I had placed a used one for $299 into my cart one night. Then the next day decide to check-out. By then the used one had already been sold and I get notice that the amp is back-ordered, for a used one. I call them with all intentions of canceling the used item and paying the extra $100 to get a new one - the operator puts me on hold and says 'let me see what I can do about getting you a reduced price on the new one'. He comes back and says he can give me a new one for that price!

The local Sam Ash told me that their 'rock-bottom' price for one was $420 out the door... what a joke.

Jason


----------



## DirtySteve

A white one!?! aaaaaaaagh!  

...must fight G.A.S. ...must fight G.A.S!.. ...must fight G.A.S!!! ...I don't even want to see it!!..


----------



## esquire

DirtySteve said:


> A white one!?! aaaaaaaagh!
> 
> ...must fight G.A.S. ...must fight G.A.S!.. ...must fight G.A.S!!! ...I don't even want to see it!!..



Yes you do.


----------



## tonefreak

i think creme is where it's at.


BUT white would look good.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I would like to see Marshall do the colors on the heads. I could go for a red one.


----------



## benjammin420

brp said:


> Did the option for the white or green versions get released at the same time as the black, or were they versions that became available some time later than the standard black one?



I first saw green and black at the same time, but say pics of white and red. Apparently, green was only available in Canada at the time, and Red and White in the UK


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> I am amazed at how quiet everyone is. I really thought there would be more discussion on the new stuff.



not much to say until they came out. No word on how much the prices will go up, and no way to tell how the special features will turn out. I am excited on speculation, but there is alot of good stuff coming out of this recent NAMM too, I probably wont be rushing out for another C5


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm not either! ...at least that's how I feel today.  

I just now got to the point where I'm getting what I want out of the ones I have. I'm finally having fun just playing them for a change!


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, I'm a pedal junky and I admit it. It's an addiction with me. I'm thinking about trading a couple of pedals for a new one and I also have a coupon for GC. Someone here was talking about the Seymour Duncan Twin Tube classic working good with his C5 and I've been intrigued by the Tonebone Classic Tube Drive also.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stringjunkie

That was me, I originally did it for headphones so I could get the breakup I wanted without killing myself as my headphones have no attenuation. I like it alot with the c5, but here today am playing the strat to sd1 to sonic stomp and am loving the hell out of that. If there is anything specific you want to know I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Stringjunkie

My buddy just came over and played jimi through the green channel of the TT into the sonic stomp and it was awesome, but, I don't play jimi.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Was pllaying mine with the headphone trick tonight at about midnight. Works great for the volume, but gives the tone a case of the fizzies.


----------



## Roadburn

Headphone out is filtered.
There is a discussion on the VMForums about master volumes, attunators etc.
People dissing an MV but hyping the headphone trick... go figure.


----------



## benjammin420

I think more people would be into attenuators if they tried one


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie, I thought it was you but I wasn't sure. I was curious to see if anyone had maybe played a Raidial also and what the difference in them might be, I've seen somewhere where someone suggested the Radial but I cant remember where I saw it and I remember you saying how much you liked the tt. I can't find either one of them to try out before I buy so I'll have to order it. I'd also like to know what the difference is between the Classic and the Hot British.

I like the headphone trick if I'm sitting right in front of my amp. I don't find it as bad as some people describe, but it's not the same as running on full power. I have to set everything different (amp and pedals) to get the sound right and the guitar controls aren't as effective as they are when it's full on.

Ben I do want to get the attenuator you suggested but I just don't need it enough to make it a priority. I plan to eventually get one.


----------



## IbanezMark

If Marshall makes a red, orange, or purple C5 head...I'm gonna be ALL over that


----------



## Stringjunkie

I found a guvnor on cl and am picking it up today. Should be pretty sweet, will tell later.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

benjammin420 said:


> not much to say until they came out. No word on how much the prices will go up, and no way to tell how the special features will turn out. I am excited on speculation, but there is alot of good stuff coming out of this recent NAMM too, I probably wont be rushing out for another C5



I keep saying that I don't need another C5 too. Then I look at the picture of the head and I know I am sold on one just because. From what I understand, the head will still be straight up C5 with the addition of an 8ohm jack. The combo gets the "headphone trick" built in. Oh yeah, and the 12" speaker.



Roadburn said:


> Headphone out is filtered.
> There is a discussion on the VMForums about master volumes, attunators etc.
> People dissing an MV but hyping the headphone trick... go figure.



And some of us say crank it and just be happy but we all know how that turned out...



benjammin420 said:


> I think more people would be into attenuators if they tried one



I agree with you 100% One of the failures of interwebs is one or a few have issues with something and then everyone who has never tried it declare it junk.
I have no doubt that most people would be surprised at how well they work too. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

IbanezMark said:


> If Marshall makes a red, orange, or purple C5 head...I'm gonna be ALL over that



Yup!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Today I found MY holy Grail for the C5, the guvnor into the sonic stomp...fucking amazing to my ears ( well my ear anyway, lol) great find on cl IMO. Made anything else I've tried sound weak. Adds a whole bottom end to that 10" speaker. Now I'm waiting for the 2x12 cab to come out in creme. And I can send my sd1 to ofa for some modification.. Win win!


----------



## paw

Is this C5 Head thing for Real?
are there any details? Pictures?
Thanks 
Phil


----------



## Papus

paw said:


> Is this C5 Head thing for Real?
> are there any details? Pictures?
> Thanks
> Phil



Yes it's real but the first 2 are MINE, MINE YOU HEAR ME!!!!!

*turns to adjutant: "locate this so-called 'paw' and have him killed"*

muhahahahahaha!!!


----------



## paw

Ok Now I've got serious GAS
I want one
Phil


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey Paw, the upgraded combo as well as a head version is for real. the info was confirmed by the designer so I consider that solid.

The head will basicly be straight up Class 5 as we already know and love it. The one addition will be the 8ohm speaker out to go with the 16ohm speaker out. There will be a matching 2x12 cab as well.

The combo gets beefed up to a 12" speaker and they will have the headphone out switch work as a headphone or "low power mode" option. Basicly the "bedroom trick" built in.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Everyone keeps saying it's a 12 on the combo, I have not seen that confirmed anywhere. I believe it's still a 10, but what do I know...O yeah go steelers! Green bay sucks donkey balls...


----------



## paw

Cool, I'm gettin the Head for sure.
Thanks DSL
Phil


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Today I found MY holy Grail for the C5, the guvnor into the sonic stomp...fucking amazing to my ears ( well my ear anyway, lol) great find on cl IMO. Made anything else I've tried sound weak. Adds a whole bottom end to that 10" speaker. Now I'm waiting for the 2x12 cab to come out in creme. And I can send my sd1 to ofa for some modification.. Win win!



Is that a newer guvnor? I've had a newer version for a long time, but I could never gel with it. I'd like to find an old black box version.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah it's the gv2 but I'm having alot of fun with it. I am finding alot of differences in sound stacking these pedals different. Right now I am running the strat hss into sd1-gv2-eq-neo clone-sonic stomp into the c5 and this little beast will take it all. Sounds huge!


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool! I'm gonna go dig mine back out and see what I think now.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There ya go.

With my DSL, the only thing I really use FX wise is my Crybaby and a DD-7. Anything else just doesn't really do it for me.
With the Class5, I have found that when I am not looking to crank it, I enjoy playing around with all kinds of pedals.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Stringjunkie said:


> Everyone keeps saying it's a 12 on the combo, I have not seen that confirmed anywhere. I believe it's still a 10, but what do I know...O yeah go steelers! Green bay sucks donkey balls...



I am relaying the information I read from the designer. That (at least to me) makes it confirmed. I am curious to see if it is still Bluesbreaker style or if the controls are front facing like their new stuff.


----------



## benjammin420

DSL100 Dude said:


> I keep saying that I don't need another C5 too. Then I look at the picture of the head and I know I am sold on one just because.



Yeah, I know what you mean  I wanted a C5 head so long, I feel like I can't not buy one. But Gibson is coming out with a limited 24 fret SG that I've also been wanting for a long time, and I still need to buy a bass amp, and I'm still paying off my Jazz bass and SG Classic... Amidst all that, its hard to justify another C5....but I do have a second 2x12 cab awaiting speakers (greenbacks) and my other 2x12 is stereo, so I could run 2 amps thru one cab, oh the possiblities 



DSL100 Dude said:


> I agree with you 100% One of the failures of interwebs is one or a few have issues with something and then everyone who has never tried it declare it junk.
> I have no doubt that most people would be surprised at how well they work too. Oh well, such is life.



I'm reminded of a scene from Bruce Almighty, where god (Morgan Freeman) gives Bruce (Jim Carrey) all his powers, and when he gets inundated with prayers, he gives everybody what they asked for, and when that turns out bad, Bruce says "I dont understand, I gave everyone what they wanted" and god says "But since when doesnt anybody know what they really want?"

I think some people really have no idea what they want. some people complain that the C5s have no master volume, but thats not what the amp is about, its a retro design, if you want a modern amp than obvious the C5 isnt for you. a MV in the circuit would undoubtedly have a negative affect on the tonal output of the amp, most nay-sayers dont seem to grasp that. I've seen people comparing (or trying to compare) C5s to Hazes, different amps for different styles and needs IMO

And then others say attenuators affect the tone, I dont think they realize what they are expecting, or what they _should_ be expecting. With an attenutator, you arent having a massive amount of force being generated by the moving air, you dont have that tone of the speakers "boogying". That isnt the attenutator "killing" the amps tone, thats a reaction of playing at low volume (turn down the amp and play with a dirt pedal will have the same negative side-effect, but no one sees it that way) The tone of my amp is the same with or without the atenuator on, the only difference is the level of vibration caused, and the tonal side-effects relating to that


----------



## tonefreak

I WANT A FUCKIN CLASS 5

but i might wait. either get the head, or see how MM's prototype sounds when he gets that done, and maybe buy one of them instead. or both.



i need a fuckin drumset.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Cheese is good for nachos buddy but that steeler D is gonna give you guys some trouble ( god I hope ) lmao sore bear fan here....


----------



## DirtySteve

tonefreak said:


> I WANT A FUCKIN CLASS 5
> 
> but i might wait. either get the head, or see how MM's prototype sounds when he gets that done, and maybe buy one of them instead. or both.
> 
> 
> 
> i need a fuckin drumset.



I'm not even going to think about a C5 head until I see what MM54 comes up with.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I think it is very safe to say that most of us that are regular posters on this topic will be interested in that el-34 project. I will most likely be the fool that gets both a C5 head and a CA10.(I think that was the name?)
I may be starting a new project that will have me in the studio a lot for the first time in over twenty years. I am going to be doing some serious hunting for some great recording amps.


----------



## IbanezMark

I fired up my C5 for the first time in 2 weeks. Damn business travel.
With that being said..




*CLASS 5 FTMFW!!!*


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> I WANT A FUCKIN CLASS 5
> 
> but i might wait. either get the head, or see how MM's prototype sounds when he gets that done, and maybe buy one of them instead. or both.





DirtySteve said:


> I'm not even going to think about a C5 head until I see what MM54 comes up with.



Thanks for keeping me in mind guys  The design is pretty much done, I just need to get the last of the parts ordered and get the prototype assembled. Still waiting on the trannys as well (they're being made-to-order).



DSL100 Dude said:


> I think it is very safe to say that most of us that are regular posters on this topic will be interested in that el-34 project. I will most likely be the fool that gets both a C5 head and a CA10.(I think that was the name?)



I'm humbled  Yes, I've designated it the CA10. Class A, 10W. How original


----------



## Gtarzan81

Well the A10 is a sweet plane. Tank killer.


----------



## Papus

benjammin420 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean  I wanted a C5 head so long, I feel like I can't not buy one. But Gibson is coming out with a limited 24 fret SG that I've also been wanting for a long time, and I still need to buy a bass amp, and I'm still paying off my Jazz bass and SG Classic... Amidst all that, its hard to justify another C5....but I do have a second 2x12 cab awaiting speakers (greenbacks) and my other 2x12 is stereo, so I could run 2 amps thru one cab, oh the possiblities
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reminded of a scene from Bruce Almighty, where god (Morgan Freeman) gives Bruce (Jim Carrey) all his powers, and when he gets inundated with prayers, he gives everybody what they asked for, and when that turns out bad, Bruce says "I dont understand, I gave everyone what they wanted" and god says "But since when doesnt anybody know what they really want?"
> 
> I think some people really have no idea what they want. some people complain that the C5s have no master volume, but thats not what the amp is about, its a retro design, if you want a modern amp than obvious the C5 isnt for you. a MV in the circuit would undoubtedly have a negative affect on the tonal output of the amp, most nay-sayers dont seem to grasp that. I've seen people comparing (or trying to compare) C5s to Hazes, different amps for different styles and needs IMO
> 
> And then others say attenuators affect the tone, I dont think they realize what they are expecting, or what they _should_ be expecting. With an attenutator, you arent having a massive amount of force being generated by the moving air, you dont have that tone of the speakers "boogying". That isnt the attenutator "killing" the amps tone, thats a reaction of playing at low volume (turn down the amp and play with a dirt pedal will have the same negative side-effect, but no one sees it that way) The tone of my amp is the same with or without the atenuator on, the only difference is the level of vibration caused, and the tonal side-effects relating to that



Attenuators are gay and MV is lame.... at least for the Class 5.
If you need that shit then the Class 5 is not for you.
Seriously, the YJM will play quieter and kick the Class 5's ass for tone - just buy that instead of banging on about attenuators and MV's for the Class 5.
Either dime that shit or go play with the kids in magical MV-land


----------



## benjammin420

Papus said:


> Attenuators are gay and MV is lame.... at least for the Class 5.
> If you need that shit then the Class 5 is not for you.
> Seriously, the YJM will play quieter and kick the Class 5's ass for tone - just buy that instead of banging on about attenuators and MV's for the Class 5.
> Either dime that shit or go play with the kids in magical MV-land



tell us what you really think


----------



## Papus

All this talk of MV's and bedroom tricks makes my skin crawl....
The Class 5 was NEVER marketed as a bedroom amp!
Get a Haze!


----------



## benjammin420

Papus said:


> The Class 5 was NEVER marketed as a bedroom amp!



you're point being? If i wanted a Haze, I would've bought a Haze

$399 Class 5 combo 
$55 Reyes Audio Output Tamer 
-----------
$454 (+ attenuator shipping)



$599 Haze 40/Haze 15 (+$249 for one cab)


look how much money I saved (does that make your skin crawl )


----------



## knk2691

is there a sweet spot on the volume? I played one last night at guitar center, even used a Les Paul. This amp sounded flubby to me. I really wanted to buy it but I just couldn't. Does anyone use OD pedals before it?


----------



## benjammin420

knk2691 said:


> is there a sweet spot on the volume?



10


----------



## DSL100 Dude

If I needed to get the most out of my C5 but was not able to have it at the db level it produces, I would be getting one of those attenuators like Ben has. I am VERY lucky that I am able to dime mine daily and enjoy everything the amp has to offer. 
The amp was designed for the purpose of getting a cranked plexi tone but at a more usable volume. For this, the C5 EXCELS wonderfully.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, 10 is the sweet spot for sure.

I think about all of us have messed around with OD pedals in the front of it as either a boost or to shape the sound. Depending on what I am plying I use 'em.
My favorite is just me, the guitar, and the C5. I use that as much as I can.
The TS-9 in front with the amp cranked will get 80's rock/metal all day long. I was doing this for a while before I picked up an OCD.
The OCD is a really cool pedal for the C5. There is the two different settings and a lot of gain on tap so I can use it from a boost on a cranked amp to as my crunch on a clean amp. I actually have a pretty decent sounding clean/crunch setup with the volume and tone controls around the half way point.
With the volume rolled back to about 3(9o'clock) I can use the high setting on the OCD and BAM! "bedroom practice amp".


----------



## knk2691

Thanks DSL I think I'm going back to GC tonight to give it another chance. Has anyone changed the stock EL84?


----------



## DirtySteve

For me the sweet spot is around 7 or 8, but it really sounds good anywhere from 6 to dimmed. 
If it sounded flubby it's probably not the amp unless it's a tube problem. I say this because I was fighting the flub in the low end for months until I finally looked at my guitar instead of the amp. Now I don't know much about pickup output, but I swapped a lower output humbucker than what I had in it and now no more flub. In fact it's very tight in the bottom now. 
I don't know if anyone else has experienced this or not but that's what happened to me and now I can slam it with just about any OD or Distortion pedal (or both) and it just screams.


----------



## Stringjunkie

SD1->guv2->sonic stomp->C5 has got me drooling while I play. Still looking for the perfect chorus, not sure the neo is what I'm looking for, leaning towards the liquid chorus as I could then hook to one of my other amps ( like my 100 watt bass amp ) and grab some real thunder.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've had an OCD for a while but I could never get used to the nasily sound of the germanium diode. I've never liked germanium based clipping for that reason. So I pulled the germanium out and replaced it with a 1N4001 and now it's much more usable to me.

So at the moment I have guitar> modded russian muff> MXR Classic OD (as boost)> OCD> C5 and I can go from clean to metal and anything I need in between. ...BUT, there is still nothing like just plugging straight in and crankin' her up for pure Marshall tone!! 

...then add C5 # 2 in the mix and...


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah 2 c5's would be sweet but I've been spending money like I got it lately so I'm gonna have to at least wait til the new ones are out.. Lmao


----------



## DirtySteve

I found my Guv'nor but like most of my pedals it's been modified (by me) and like most of my modded pedals I still need to work on it some more and maybe put it back stock. It doesn't sound very good right now and it's been so long I forgot what I've done to it. It seems like I was trying to take some of the bass out. Thats why I never got along with it, too bassy.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So there ya go. Always have a stock pedal on hand to see what changes you made.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have a schematic and I just have to open it up and compare. It's easy to see what parts I changed, I just haven't had time to look at it yet. It's nothing new to me, I have a whole pile of pedal I've screwed up.  I just chalk them up as learning experience and most of them can be put back stock if I decide I want to use them. Not all of my mods have been failures though, I have successfully modified my OCD, black box russian muff, ts-9 dx(yes I fixed it), SD-1, GE-7, (2) BD-2s, a metal zone and a Danelextro Daddy'o.


----------



## Stringjunkie

That o so sweet bottom end is what does it for me on that pedal ( which IMO is the only thing that might be lacking on my amp), but driven by my stock sd1 it's pure carnage (for my strat) but controllable by the volume on my guitar, obviously. I have nothing dimed except the volume on the C5 and maybe mids on the amp, wish I had a way to record to hear.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm just the opposite. I have plenty of bottom most of the time. I'm starting to think guitars and pickups play a bigger role in how the C5 sounds and responds than anything else. Probably more than tubes and speakers. I've only had the one guitar and it's an all mahogany LP style and it's very dark, but I recenty picked up a cheapo plywood Epi LP jr and it's much brighter and gnarlier. I'm getting closer to getting a Tele now and I can't wait to see how it does with that. I'm betting the difference will be huge!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Night and day difference between my fender American special hss with Texas specials and my ibanez with dimarzios. The fender is my go to for a player. Not had the luxury of a gibby, someday though when I finally quit smoking that will be my reward.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

As with the Leads and SuperLeads back in the day, the guitar makes a big difference in the C5. The days before Master Volume, and ever higher gain amps was that all the factors such as guitar, pickups, etc. have an effect. The reason I love the C5 so much is it is back to basic Marshall.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> As with the Leads and SuperLeads back in the day, the guitar makes a big difference in the C5. The days before Master Volume, and ever higher gain amps was that all the factors such as guitar, pickups, etc. have an effect. The reason I love the C5 so much is it is back to basic Marshall.



Bingo!
My Class 5 is a totally different amp between all of my humbucker equipped strats and my SG as well. Night and day..


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Night and day difference between my fender American special hss with Texas specials and my ibanez with dimarzios. The fender is my go to for a player. Not had the luxury of a gibby, someday though when I finally quit smoking that will be my reward.



I've been smoking for 23 years and have resolved to quit this year. I've already switched to lighter cig.s and I'm working on changing my smoking habits. I know it's not going to be easy but I'm 43 years old and I think it's time to change my evil ways and start taking better care of myself. ...and you can bet I'll reward myself with the money I save!



DSL100 Dude said:


> As with the Leads and SuperLeads back in the day, the guitar makes a big difference in the C5. The days before Master Volume, and ever higher gain amps was that all the factors such as guitar, pickups, etc. have an effect. The reason I love the C5 so much is it is back to basic Marshall.





IbanezMark said:


> Bingo!
> My Class 5 is a totally different amp between all of my humbucker equipped strats and my SG as well. Night and day..




_Why didn't somebody tell me!!_ ... ...seriously, for someone that's been playing as long as I have there seems to be no limit to how much I don't know!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

On the smoking thing...

It can be done. I quit smoking flat out, cold turkey after a LOT of years smoking at least a pack a day.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Red chili burrito FTW!


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> On the smoking thing...
> 
> It can be done. I quit smoking flat out, cold turkey after a LOT of years smoking at least a pack a day.



That's encouraging, thanks. I've been doing some reading and they say that nicotine is more addicting than cocaine and heroin. Wow! ...that's stunning!

Edit: _Damn LH, now I'm hungry!_


----------



## Stringjunkie

Any of you guys try the black label chorus? That might fit what I want, sounded good in the vid.


----------



## Papus

First two Class 5 heads that turn up in my city have got my name on them 
Can't wait.... 2061x is awaiting life-saving surgery on the amp doctor's table, only got a Blackstar HT-5 to satisfy the craving for diming at the moment 
I'm proud to say I've blown up my 2061x three times now


----------



## longfxukxnhair

chips and salsa FTW!


----------



## DirtySteve

Fixed my Guv'nor last night. I just had a wrong cap value and I have to say, it's not bad at all. I like it. I tell you what, ...changing my pickup changed everything!





Tacos FTW!!


----------



## Gtarzan81

See my sig for the ultimate food item. They even have a commodities market for it! Pork bellies futures are going up. I'm taking a long position on that. Everyone needs bacon. Including Muslims and Jews. Especially Muslims and Jews.


----------



## tonefreak

Gtarzan81 said:


> See my sig for the ultimate food item. They even have a commodities market for it! Pork bellies futures are going up. I'm taking a long position on that. Everyone needs bacon. Including Muslims and Jews. Especially Muslims and Jews.



the muslims and jews would be much happier with bacon.


----------



## DirtySteve

Everything tastes better with bacon! ...Bacon FTW! .


----------



## DirtySteve

I just went home to have lunch and instead of eating I flipped the swich on my C5 instead and you know, I am still blown away that everything I've ever wanted in an amp and the tone I've been searching 23 years for is all right here in this neat little affordable package. 

I actually enloy playing again and I'm learning at such an accelerated rate it baffles my mind! It's a good feeling. Every once in awhile I'll look down and ask myself, did I just play that? ...damn that was awesome!


----------



## Dendog

DSL100 Dude said:


> As with the Leads and SuperLeads back in the day, the guitar makes a big difference in the C5. The days before Master Volume, and ever higher gain amps was that all the factors such as guitar, pickups, etc. have an effect. The reason I love the C5 so much is it is back to basic Marshall.


 
I had a SuperLead in the early 70's and now the C5. The above statement is absolutely true and I really appreciate someone saying it.

On smoking... I smoked many years, and quitting was hardest thing I ever did, and this was before all the patches and stuff that is available today to help you. Here's the deal: Just do it, and if you fall, get up and try it again. And keep trying. I quit probably 25 times before I quit. It can be done, and life is much better without them.

Someone asked about chorus. Like cigarettes I've been off chorus for many years but I needed one for a gig. Not wanting to spend $180-300 for a sound I don't really like, I saw the Danelectro Cool Cat which is now available in a metal case. It's true bypass, which is arguably a good aspect, quiet, it has a balance and tone control, and I like it better than any other chorus I've owned (including the TC Electronics pedal) AND IT'S UNDER $45 DELIVERED!!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Thanks for the reply dendog, I use chorus for big fat stinky distorted chords, still a kid like that I guess. Pretty sure the mxr will do it plus the stereo output would be fun to play with. Never having owned mxr how's their quality? and I've been smoking since I was 15, now 42 (almost). There will be a gibby one day. Then I probably won't need the chorus.. Lol


----------



## Stringjunkie

And Steve glad the guv is doin it for ya, I think that pedal kicks ass, at least on the c5!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have thought about picking up one of those pedals. How does it compare to a TS-9?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dendog said:


> I had a SuperLead in the early 70's and now the C5. The above statement is absolutely true and I really appreciate someone saying it.
> 
> On smoking... I smoked many years, and quitting was hardest thing I ever did, and this was before all the patches and stuff that is available today to help you. Here's the deal: Just do it, and if you fall, get up and try it again. And keep trying. I quit probably 25 times before I quit. It can be done, and life is much better without them.
> 
> Someone asked about chorus. Like cigarettes I've been off chorus for many years but I needed one for a gig. Not wanting to spend $180-300 for a sound I don't really like, I saw the Danelectro Cool Cat which is now available in a metal case. It's true bypass, which is arguably a good aspect, quiet, it has a balance and tone control, and I like it better than any other chorus I've owned (including the TC Electronics pedal) AND IT'S UNDER $45 DELIVERED!!!



Welcome to the forum Dendog! 

Right on with the smoking thing. When I quit it was flat out cold turkey. I have never looked back. Pure willpower is what won that war.
Great call on the Cool cat! A buddy of mine had one and when I went hunting for one I couldn't find one. I picked up one of these cheap lil' suckers and was surprised at how well it did. Go figure.


----------



## DirtySteve

Welcome Dendog! ...and thanks for the encouragement guys! This isn't the first time I've tried to quit smoking but I think it's the first time I really mean it.

I do like the Guv'nor but mine is modified for less bottom and I've also tweaked the mids and lessened the gain a little. I cant remember what it was like before except that it was too bassy. Sorry I cant really compair it to the ts-9 for you.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I picked up an sc1 today because gc is ten minutes away and it was instock and the price was right. It does what I want and the stereo output is great but this is loudest little pedal I have. Sounds like a spaceship as the little light flickers. Guess you can't hear it if its turned up only when you quit playing. I use a godlyke power all, do you think that's my problem?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Most likely that could be your problem. I will take a listen and find out if it makes noise. I have a 1spot with a chain but I normally only use it for the DD-7 and Looper since they are battery drainers. The looper actually takes a clipful of AA's.
All my other pedals I run off of good old fashioned Duracell Procell 9v's. Avoids the grounding issue from what I am told.


----------



## Roadburn

Papus said:


> First two Class 5 heads that turn up in my city have got my name on them
> Can't wait.... 2061x is awaiting life-saving surgery on the amp doctor's table, only got a Blackstar HT-5 to satisfy the craving for diming at the moment
> I'm proud to say I've blown up my 2061x three times now




Blown a 2061x 3 times??? Do you think you are worthy of even owning a tube amp???
Criticizing people who want options for their amps but you are not even capable of running an amp properly without damaging it....


----------



## poeman33

I smoked for 25 years. I tried quitting many times but nothing worked. I then used an online cessation program from habitrol. Yes it was tough, but I quit. It's over ten years now.


----------



## Papus

Roadburn said:


> Blown a 2061x 3 times??? Do you think you are worthy of even owning a tube amp???
> Criticizing people who want options for their amps but you are not even capable of running an amp properly without damaging it....



Of all the presumptuous impertinence!
You know nothing of me, my amp nor the configuration and manner in which I operate it.
Allow me to enlighten you:
Blackstar HT-Boost (dimed) into double-cascade modded 2061x (dimed) into 1960B cab.
I've got my 2061x modded well beyond its intended capacity BECAUSE THAT'S THE WAY I LIKE IT.
And guess what: I can afford to blow it up every 6 months, so go on - ask me if I give a flying fuck about your opinion.
Who the fuck are you, the sole arbiter of amp usage?
I didn't realize there is a tribunal to whom I must appeal for the right to use my own equipment in the manner you see fit.
Pull your head in son.
My "sound" is that of a Plexi on the verge of implosion, and after decades of experimentation and mods I've achieved it with the 2061x.
You appear jealous or incredulous that I view my amps as mere tools, disposable elements in my signal chain.
I'm certain I've earned the right to blow up whatever I like, as frequently as I can afford to.
I'm equally certain that you've earned the right to go fuck yourself.
Your permission and/or approval for my personal tone technique is neither sought nor required.

Peace


----------



## Roadburn

Papus said:


> Of all the presumptuous impertinence!
> You know nothing of me, my amp nor the configuration and manner in which I operate it.



You know me or my configuration?



Papus said:


> Allow me to enlighten you:
> Blackstar HT-Boost (dimed) into double-cascade modded 2061x (dimed) into 1960B cab.
> I've got my 2061x modded well beyond its intended capacity BECAUSE THAT'S THE WAY I LIKE IT.



I like my C5 with an MV...



Papus said:


> And guess what: I can afford to blow it up every 6 months, so go on - ask me if I give a flying fuck about your opinion.



Why is your opinion more important than anyone else's???



Papus said:


> Who the fuck are you, the sole arbiter of amp usage?



Are you?



Papus said:


> I didn't realize there is a tribunal to whom I must appeal for the right to use my own equipment in the manner you see fit.



Who made you superjudge???



Papus said:


> My "sound" is that of a Plexi on the verge of implosion, and after decades of experimentation and mods I've achieved it with the 2061x.
> You appear jealous or incredulous that I view my amps as mere tools, disposable elements in my signal chain.



My sound is that of a C5 with an MV...



Papus said:


> I'm certain I've earned the right to blow up whatever I like, as frequently as I can afford to.



Sure you do. Hope you are as much of am moron considering guns... "Hey man, I got guns and I shot myself 3 times... but hey I deserve it"



Papus said:


> I'm equally certain that you've earned the right to go fuck yourself.
> Your permission and/or approval for my personal tone technique is neither sought nor required.
> 
> Peace



Finally, you spread all this hatred and end with a "Peace "
You sound a lot like Geert Wilders. Our local yokel...

War


----------



## paw

Dudes
any news about the C5 Head other than what's already on Here
Thanks
Phil


----------



## Papus

Roadburn said:


> You know me or my configuration?
> 
> 
> 
> I like my C5 with an MV...



Irrelevant.
I like my 2061x boosted, cascaded and dimed... also irrelevant




Roadburn said:


> Why is your opinion more important than anyone else's???



My opinion is my own, yours is irrelevant. If you're threatened by my opinion then yours must be built on an unstable edifice...




Roadburn said:


> Who made you superjudge???



Once again, the irrelevance of your opinion cannot be overstated





Roadburn said:


> My sound is that of a C5 with an MV...



Good for you... I'm certain when my pair of Class 5 heads arrives then my new favourite sound will be the sound of a pair of boosted & dimed Class 5's.
I'm also certain that my Class 5's will be on the repair bench at least as often as my 2061x.
At least they're cheap and easy to repair, unlike your opinion, which is of course irrelevant.




Roadburn said:


> Sure you do. Hope you are as much of am moron considering guns... "Hey man, I got guns and I shot myself 3 times... but hey I deserve it"



Ad hominem tactics and straw men won't help here. You're comparing a dimed amp to the danger of a loaded gun? That may be true only if the amp is filled with petrol, such as in my avatar. Otherwise, as before, your opinion is irrelevant




Roadburn said:


> Finally, you spread all this hatred and end with a "Peace "
> You sound a lot like Geert Wilders. Our local yokel...
> 
> War



Ad hominem attacks only serve to weaken the position of your already weak argument, which I feel compelled to end this discussion by repeating, is irrelevant.

Peace and love


----------



## Gtarzan81

Fvck the hoes that say no. Only the yesses matter!


----------



## Roadburn

Papus said:


> Irrelevant.
> I like my 2061x boosted, cascaded and dimed... also irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is my own, yours is irrelevant. If you're threatened by my opinion then yours must be built on an unstable edifice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, the irrelevance of your opinion cannot be overstated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you... I'm certain when my pair of Class 5 heads arrives then my new favourite sound will be the sound of a pair of boosted & dimed Class 5's.
> I'm also certain that my Class 5's will be on the repair bench at least as often as my 2061x.
> At least they're cheap and easy to repair, unlike your opinion, which is of course irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem tactics and straw men won't help here. You're comparing a dimed amp to the danger of a loaded gun? That may be true only if the amp is filled with petrol, such as in my avatar. Otherwise, as before, your opinion is irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem attacks only serve to weaken the position of your already weak argument, which I feel compelled to end this discussion by repeating, is irrelevant.
> 
> Peace and love



If you find other people's opinions irrelevant, maybe you should be posting on a personal blog instead of a community forum.


----------



## guitars

Alright lets keep it civil.FWIW to each his own


----------



## rich24a

I've just found this:

Marshall C5H Class 5 Guitar Amp Head - 5 Watts - Nevada Music

It looks like the Class 5 head is released in the UK on February the 1st at about £350, which is approximately $555 usd... A bit more expensive than I first thought it would be...


----------



## guitars

rich24a said:


> I've just found this:
> 
> Marshall C5H Class 5 Guitar Amp Head - 5 Watts - Nevada Music
> 
> It looks like the Class 5 head is released in the UK on February the 1st at about £350, which is approximately $555 usd... A bit more expensive than I first thought it would be...



That don't make sense, usually the head is a little cheaper than the combo.


----------



## jthomps123

Noodled a clean Class 5, I cant stop playing this amp!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdAR1-ipu5M]YouTube - Marshall Class 5 Clean Tone - Fender Strat Custom Shop 54 Pickups[/ame]


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Gtarzan81 said:


> Well the A10 is a sweet plane. Tank killer.



the warthog is absolutely the best close air weapon ever made


----------



## DSL100 Dude

A10 is amazing.

The Class 5 head for more that the current combo????  Not so sure how that will work out.

The C5 cleaned up is just as awesome as when it is dimed. I LOVE THE CLASS 5!!!!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

We all have bad days and sometimes get in each others crap side. Lets agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## rich24a

guitars said:


> That don't make sense, usually the head is a little cheaper than the combo.



I know, I was expecting it to be less than 300 quid!  Especially as the Blackstar 5 watt head is £50 cheaper than the combo...


----------



## MM54

rich24a said:


> I've just found this:
> 
> Marshall C5H Class 5 Guitar Amp Head - 5 Watts - Nevada Music
> 
> It looks like the Class 5 head is released in the UK on February the 1st at about £350, which is approximately $555 usd... A bit more expensive than I first thought it would be...



More than the combo? I'd venture they raised the price on the new combo so match or exceed it 

(On an almost relevant note, the CA10 will probably be around $550-$575 + shipping, however much that may end up being. Got the chassis in the mail today, all the other parts on on their way, still waiting on the trannys. It's never taken this long to get them wound before, hopefully it's a fluke and won't always take this long.)


----------



## brp

rich24a said:


> I've just found this:
> 
> Marshall C5H Class 5 Guitar Amp Head - 5 Watts - Nevada Music
> 
> It looks like the Class 5 head is released in the UK on February the 1st at about £350, which is approximately $555 usd... A bit more expensive than I first thought it would be...




I like how it says "was: 389 now: 349" Oh rly? when was this not even released yet product 389? lol Who are they kidding? I hate when companies make up fake former prices to give the illusion of a current deal.


----------



## Papus

How about 8 Class 5 heads, each driving one speaker in a full stack for 40 watts of Class 5 awesomeness!!!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> (On an almost relevant note, the CA10 will probably be around $550-$575 + shipping, however much that may end up being. Got the chassis in the mail today, all the other parts on on their way, still waiting on the trannys. It's never taken this long to get them wound before, hopefully it's a fluke and won't always take this long.)



Cool!  That price likely clinches it for me. Any hint as to what it will look like?


----------



## germ_x

Here's my Class5 posing with my TSL60 and LP...


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Cool!  That price likely clinches it for me. Any hint as to what it will look like?



I'm still working on the box design, although it'll probably look like your standard head, maybe JMP style if I can pull it off (it almost went terribly wrong on the ML100). As of now it's just a blank chassis in a slowly growing pile of boxes of parts


----------



## Stringjunkie

I preordered the mxr noise clamp, it says its an effects loop and noise supressor. I can't wait to try it out as my pedal train is fairly noisy on my C5, and I like to keep my volume dimed on the amp soooooo it LOOKS as if its going to be perfect.


----------



## benjammin420

germ_x said:


> Here's my Class5 posing with my TSL60 and LP...



beautiful setup  is that LP a Traditional?


----------



## germ_x

Yep, sure is, with the 'Plus' top.


----------



## benjammin420

nice, I have one myself


----------



## Point-to-Point

Hi guys. I ended up buying an Orange Tiny Terror instead of the Class 5 and therefore have a couple of goodies for sale that you may be interested in:

1) Weber Ceramic 10" Blue Pup speaker. £50)

2) Custom made padded cover. (£20)

Both items are a bargain and completely pristine and unused.

Send me an email at williamlee@freeolamail.com to purchase privately, or look for them on Ebay.

I will post free to the UK.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Point-to-Point said:


> Hi guys. I ended up buying an Orange Tiny Terror instead of the Class 5 and therefore have a couple of goodies for sale that you may be interested in:
> 
> 1) Weber Ceramic 10" Blue Pup speaker. £50)
> 
> 2) Custom made padded cover. (£20)
> 
> Both items are a bargain and completely pristine and unused.
> 
> Send me an email at williamlee@freeolamail.com to purchase privately, or look for them on Ebay.
> 
> I will post free to the UK.


 
2 questions:
1.How do you like the tiny terror?
2. Why cant you live in the states? I'd be all over that speaker if so


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Great pics fellas. I do love me some good Les Paul and Marshall shots!


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> Great pics fellas. I do love me some good Les Paul and Marshall shots!



Almost as good as Marshall and Strat pics


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well Mark, your Strat and Marshall pics are at another level. Watching you transform a POS to a sexy blue Strat is just awesome.


----------



## benjammin420

IbanezMark said:


> Almost as good as Marshall and Strat pics



almost


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> Well Mark, your Strat and Marshall pics are at another level. Watching you transform a POS to a sexy blue Strat is just awesome.



Thanks DSL - I love redoing strats! I'm doing another right now, it'll be black, tortoise guard, maple neck, 70's headstock.


----------



## Kev

Marshall Class 5 Combo (GUITARGUITAR)

USA sales price is $415.53 (which excludes VAT) ouch !!!!!

According to them there's no 12" speaker, they've just moved the valves and added the low volume thing


----------



## germ_x

benjammin420 said:


> nice, I have one myself


 

Looks great, man! I like your personal touch(s) on to it. Did you have to ream the tuning peg holes to get those to fit?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Kev said:


> Marshall Class 5 Combo (GUITARGUITAR)
> 
> USA sales price is $415.53 (which excludes VAT) ouch !!!!!
> 
> According to them there's no 12" speaker, they've just moved the valves and added the low volume thing



What's another 15 bucks if it's what you want? I thought it was still a 10 in there..


----------



## Guitarman12

I bought a C5 last month from GC for much less than $399.00. I really think the combo needs a different specker. The bass is flabby. Other than that. I love it. The price for the head currently is way to high. I will get a head. I'll just keep my eyes open.


----------



## benjammin420

germ_x said:


> Did you have to ream the tuning peg holes to get those to fit?



no, I have Grovers on both my Gibsons that fit fine without modification


----------



## Kev

Stringjunkie said:


> What's another 15 bucks if it's what you want? I thought it was still a 10 in there..


 
That's what I said, there's NO 12" speaker

A wee bit more than 15 bucks I'm afraid

$415.53 + VAT = $498.63


----------



## Kev

The new layout


----------



## IbanezMark

much better tube access!


----------



## tonefreak

wow. that's a pretty serious looking tube retainer system!


----------



## Stringjunkie

I picked up a 4x12, actually an mc412, go ahead flame on but the price was right and it's pretty cool. Especially with an overdrive. More c5 fun!


----------



## benjammin420

Stringjunkie said:


> I picked up a 4x12, actually an mc412, go ahead flame on but the price was right and it's pretty cool. Especially with an overdrive. More c5 fun!



four 12's are better than one 10 anyday


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey fellas!

I agree that the 4x12 cabs just make the Class 5 THE AWESOMENESS!!!! 

The picture that has been going around is interesting but has not been confirmed as to where the source is. I will wait to see what Marshall actually puts out.


----------



## MM54

Everything except a couple bits I forgot to order and the transformers* for the CA10 have come in, I should get to start working on it this week. I'll be keeping you all updated, of course.

*I've never had this problem with the company before, usually they've made and shipped my transformers in two weeks, at the most. It's been three and I've not heard anything from them. I'm trying to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Setbacks happen. Just keep us posted.

I think I am going to go ahead and start my Strat rebuild tomorrow.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> I think I am going to go ahead and start my Strat rebuild tomorrow.



Cool!! Will there be a thread? I love guitar projects!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Alright guys, here is what I got going today, my pedals are the sd1>guv2>sonic stomp>black label chorus stereo out to my C5>4x12 and also out to my VS8240 red channel 1...the strat is my go to but the last couple days I am digging my ibanez hardtail tuned to standard D. This chorus pedal is very good for what I am looking for, the last(ya right)pedal is the mxr noise clamp when it comes out....and playing in stereo, unfucking real...thanks marshall!


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Alright guys, here is what I got going today, my pedals are the sd1>guv2>sonic stomp>black label chorus stereo out to my C5>4x12 and also out to my VS8240 red channel 1...the strat is my go to but the last couple days I am digging my ibanez hardtail tuned to standard D. This chorus pedal is very good for what I am looking for, the last(ya right)pedal is the mxr noise clamp when it comes out....and playing in stereo, unfucking real...thanks marshall!



 Cool! I'm still diggin' the gov2 (thanks) after I figured out what was wrong with it. I keep trying other pedals in it's place and I keep putting it back. I've been using Russian muff>OCD(set as boost with)>gov2 and it kicks ass!

I've been thinking alot about a better way to stereo and I'm not sure what pedal to buy. I've been using my RP150 but I don't think it's really very good. It doesn't sound much different than my MXR KFK with the 2 outputs. I have my amps set up with dif. speakers and tubes. One of them does clean tones and blues really nice and the other one flat out rocks. My ideal thing would be an a/b/stereo pedal.

I found this one that looks like it might work and it's only $99:





"T-Rex Engineering is pleased to announce our breakthrough stereo PolySwitch AB - a true hardwire stereo A-B switch. PolySwitchAB is the perfect solution for guitarists looking to route their signal to two different setups - even in stereo - and easily switch between these. Precision versatility Not only does PolySwitchAB let you split your stereo signal and switch between outputs. It also works "backwards", letting you run two separate stereo instruments into a single amplifier or other signal destination. True hardwire signal routing, top-grade electronics, and a built-in buffer switch for low-level signals caused by long cables, for instance, make sure you don't lose a single ounce of your precious tone."


----------



## tonefreak

AHHHHHHHH!


i finally got to play a C5 today. GC had a black one for $399



i plugged a mexi tele into it. granted i didn't get to crank it, but it sounded so good! way better then my blues junior ever sounds...


too bad i'm broke! i'm reposting my blue junior add as we speak...


----------



## Stringjunkie

It sounds best cranked on the amp and then play with the guitar volume a bit to taste


----------



## tonefreak

how about ALL THE WAY UP


my favorite setting on any guitar and or amp.


----------



## DirtySteve

tonefreak said:


> how about ALL THE WAY UP
> 
> 
> my favorite setting on any guitar and or amp.



 ...is there any other way?

Now that you know what your missing, the G.A.S. just might be too much. I hope your Jr sells soon!


----------



## tonefreak

Amen. me too.

the GAS has been too much for a long time


i've just had other more important things to buy. lol


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Cool!! Will there be a thread? I love guitar projects!



Yeah, what the heck. I will post up a few shots as I go. It may be kinda slow going though.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Stringjunkie said:


> Alright guys, here is what I got going today, my pedals are the sd1>guv2>sonic stomp>black label chorus stereo out to my C5>4x12 and also out to my VS8240 red channel 1...the strat is my go to but the last couple days I am digging my ibanez hardtail tuned to standard D. This chorus pedal is very good for what I am looking for, the last(ya right)pedal is the mxr noise clamp when it comes out....and playing in stereo, unfucking real...thanks marshall!



What an awesome combo. I can just imagine how cool that sounds.



DirtySteve said:


> Cool! I'm still diggin' the gov2 (thanks) after I figured out what was wrong with it. I keep trying other pedals in it's place and I keep putting it back. I've been using Russian muff>OCD(set as boost with)>gov2 and it kicks ass!
> 
> I've been thinking alot about a better way to stereo and I'm not sure what pedal to buy. I've been using my RP150 but I don't think it's really very good. It doesn't sound much different than my MXR KFK with the 2 outputs. I have my amps set up with dif. speakers and tubes. One of them does clean tones and blues really nice and the other one flat out rocks. My ideal thing would be an a/b/stereo pedal.
> 
> I found this one that looks like it might work and it's only $99:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "T-Rex Engineering is pleased to announce our breakthrough stereo PolySwitch AB - a true hardwire stereo A-B switch. PolySwitchAB is the perfect solution for guitarists looking to route their signal to two different setups - even in stereo - and easily switch between these. Precision versatility Not only does PolySwitchAB let you split your stereo signal and switch between outputs. It also works "backwards", letting you run two separate stereo instruments into a single amplifier or other signal destination. True hardwire signal routing, top-grade electronics, and a built-in buffer switch for low-level signals caused by long cables, for instance, make sure you don't lose a single ounce of your precious tone."



Heck yeah! That looks cool as hell. It may very well be overkill but I may need to check that out too.



tonefreak said:


> AHHHHHHHH!
> 
> I
> i finally got to play a C5 today. GC had a black one for $399
> 
> 
> 
> i plugged a mexi tele into it. granted i didn't get to crank it, but it sounded so good! way better then my blues junior ever sounds...
> 
> 
> too bad i'm broke! i'm reposting my blue junior add as we speak...



Bout friggin time you get that packer ass in gear and get yourself some Class. 


5 that is...


----------



## tonefreak

DSL100 Dude said:


> Bout friggin time you get to packer ass in gear and get yourself some Class.
> 
> 
> 5 that is...



lol
yeah. i got such bad gas right now.


----------



## Jammers5

Any word on the Class 5 Head? I think it would look SWEET on my 1936 2 x 12 cabinet! I have a C5 now and would love a head/cab version of it!


----------



## Gtarzan81

Stringjunkie said:


> It sounds best cranked on the amp and then play with the guitar volume a bit to taste



I like mine on about 6, with the pedal boost in spots. It sounds a bit mushy full up.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I like pretty much every setting I have tried and almost every pedal I have put in front of my C5's.

I tend to go straight C5 dimed out, C5 w/ TS-9 boosted and dimed, C5 at 5-7 and TS-9 as a boost...

Oh and the OCD is great as a OD, boost, distortion over a clean C5 and anything else I have thrown at it.

I may even start using Class 5's as my surround sound!


----------



## Roadburn

Had a great time yesterday. The neighbours were gone for a couple of hours.
So I got the chance to play with my MV off.
LP-->MXR GT-OD-->C5 = 
Dimed with the GT-OD as a boost and with a slight edge of drive.

Oh yeah, I'm going to get some info about that C5 MkII speakercab. See if it will be for sale seperately.
And it is time for new tubes... (Tubes fry when you're having fun).


----------



## IbanezMark

Gtarzan81 said:


> I like mine on about 6, with the pedal boost in spots. It sounds a bit mushy full up.



Yeah I find mine is maxed right out around 8, after that it's clear as mud.
It's totally due for a tube swap though!


----------



## DirtySteve

So I headed off to GC last night for some strings, but ended up testing some pedals with a Class 5 and an SG. I tried some hardwire pedals, an SD power grid, a rat, a ts 808, Fulltone GT-500 and a few others, but in the end I came home with this Lovepedal Superlead and it just replaced the Gov'nor I've been using...








It's a Guitar Center exclusive which is really why I ended up with it. Some of the other pedals I tried sounded pretty good as well, but this one is a limited thing like the MXR Classic OD was. It's basically a "Marshall in a box" type pedal and has a mid switch. Pretty cool pedal!

BUT! ...now I'm really G.A.S.in' for an SG! I didn't know which model it was I was playing and really didn't think too much about because I just grabbed from a stand next to the C5, I thought it was cheaper one because is was on the floor, but I did notice how well it played and I loved the neck on it. Turns out it was a '61 reissue and it cost 2k! ...way out of my range and now I have to have one! aaaauuuuugh!!!


----------



## Segovia

Just joined the Class 5 club today! I couldn't say no to a brand new cream one for $325 from guitar center ( after the $75 v-day coupon). Brought it home and plugged into my 1960av. Awesome!


----------



## Roadburn

Congratlations! 

It keeps surprising me, even after 7 months.


----------



## MM54

Trannys for the CA10 shipped yesterday, so assembly of the prototype should finally be able to commence late this week.


----------



## telemarshall

Segovia said:


> Just joined the Class 5 club today! I couldn't say no to a brand new cream one for $325 from guitar center ( after the $75 v-day coupon). Brought it home and plugged into my 1960av. Awesome!




You lucky son of a gun! I got mine for $340 (GC Black Friday sale) and thought _I_ did good!!...


----------



## germ_x

I was thinking... wouldn't it be cool to put the Class5 head chassis into a full-sized head cabinet, like a 1959 cab? Obviously it would have to be custom-made to accomodate the dimensions of the front and rear panels, and then also the depth I suppose, but I think that would look cool sitting atop one or two 4x12's (perhaps it won't have two speaker outs though). Obviously I thought of this just from an asthetics perspective; you'd have the looks of a full-size half or full plexi stack, but in a 5-watt configuration.


----------



## germ_x

Hey, here's some interesting info I found at 5-watt tube amps are still as loud as a trumpet! 50 mW is needed for 1/8 the volume of 50 W. It's a good argument for those that mock us Class5 owners for using an attenuator or the low-volume feature (headphone jack).



"Those who hope a 5 watt tube amp will enable them to play at 2am in their apartment, the fact is, you will still have to use a power attenuator or speaker isolation cabinet, if you want cranked power tube tone at low room noise levels.

Shout really loud -- that's how loud 5 watts is.

For most people, 5 watts is completely unacceptable at home, except perhaps during the middle of the day. The lxh2 ultra-low power tube amp is only about 20 mW. Thus the Champ is 5 / .002 = 2,500 times louder than the desired level, which is headphone level.

Relative to the standard amp power of 50 watts: 

50 mW - thousandfold decrease in power (1/8 as loud) 3 orders of magnitude 0.5 W - hundredfold decrease in power (1/4 as loud) 2 orders of magnitude 5 W - tenfold decrease in power (1/2 as loud) 1 order of magnitude 15 W - threefold decrease in power (about 2/3 as loud) 50 W - unity 100 W - twofold increase in power (maybe 25% louder) 500 W - tenfold increase in power (twice as loud) 
1/8 the volume of a 50 watt amp sounds like the level I want to hear. 

Everyone can agree, 1/8 the volume would be nice. But let's look at the amazing decrease of power that will give this result. A 1/8 decrease in volume amounts to 3 orders of magnitude of power, yielding just 50 mW -- a *thousandfold decrease* in power. *Three* orders of magnitude! A 50 watt amp is *a thousand times too powerful*. 

X% louder = 2^log10(P2/P1) * 100% 

40 watts is 94% as loud as 50 watts.
30 watts is 86% as loud as 50 watts.
25 watts is 81% as loud as 50 watts.
22 watts is 78% as loud as 50 watts.
20 watts is 76% as loud as 50 watts.
18 watts is 74% as loud as 50 watts.
15 watts is 70% as loud as 50 watts.
12 watts is 65% as loud as 50 watts.
10 watts is 62% as loud as 50 watts.
9 watts is 60% as loud as 50 watts.
8 watts is 56% as loud as 50 watts.
7 watts is 55% as loud as 50 watts.
6 watts is 53% as loud as 50 watts.
5 watts is 50% as loud as 50 watts.
4 watts is 47% as loud as 50 watts.
3 watts is 43% as loud as 50 watts.
2 watts is 38% as loud as 50 watts.
1 watt is 31% as loud as 50 watts.
3/4 watt is 28% as loud as 50 watts.
1/2 watt is 25% as loud as 50 watts.
1/4 watt is 20% as loud as 50 watts.
1/10 watt is 15% as loud as 50 watts.
50mW is 13% as loud as 50 watts
20mW is 10% as loud as 50 watts.
10mW is 8% as loud as 50 watts.
5mW is 6% as loud as 50 watts.
1mW is 4% as loud as 50 watts.
0.5mW is 3% as loud as 50 watts.
0.1mW is 2% as loud as 50 watts.
50uW is 1.6% as loud as 50 watts.
10uW is 1% as loud as 50 watts. 

The formula and this usage of it is from knowledgeable, respected math/guitar people in this newsgroup thread: Calculating the power/volume relation for amp wattage?"


----------



## Papus

germ_x said:


> Hey, here's some interesting info I found at 5-watt tube amps are still as loud as a trumpet! 50 mW is needed for 1/8 the volume of 50 W. It's a good argument for those that mock us Class5 owners for using an attenuator or the low-volume feature (headphone jack).
> 
> 
> 
> "Those who hope a 5 watt tube amp will enable them to play at 2am in their apartment, the fact is, you will still have to use a power attenuator or speaker isolation cabinet, if you want cranked power tube tone at low room noise levels.
> 
> Shout really loud -- that's how loud 5 watts is.
> 
> For most people, 5 watts is completely unacceptable at home, except perhaps during the middle of the day. The lxh2 ultra-low power tube amp is only about 20 mW. Thus the Champ is 5 / .002 = 2,500 times louder than the desired level, which is headphone level.
> 
> Relative to the standard amp power of 50 watts:
> 
> 50 mW - thousandfold decrease in power (1/8 as loud) 3 orders of magnitude 0.5 W - hundredfold decrease in power (1/4 as loud) 2 orders of magnitude 5 W - tenfold decrease in power (1/2 as loud) 1 order of magnitude 15 W - threefold decrease in power (about 2/3 as loud) 50 W - unity 100 W - twofold increase in power (maybe 25% louder) 500 W - tenfold increase in power (twice as loud)
> 1/8 the volume of a 50 watt amp sounds like the level I want to hear.
> 
> Everyone can agree, 1/8 the volume would be nice. But let's look at the amazing decrease of power that will give this result. A 1/8 decrease in volume amounts to 3 orders of magnitude of power, yielding just 50 mW -- a *thousandfold decrease* in power. *Three* orders of magnitude! A 50 watt amp is *a thousand times too powerful*.
> 
> X% louder = 2^log10(P2/P1) * 100%
> 
> 40 watts is 94% as loud as 50 watts.
> 30 watts is 86% as loud as 50 watts.
> 25 watts is 81% as loud as 50 watts.
> 22 watts is 78% as loud as 50 watts.
> 20 watts is 76% as loud as 50 watts.
> 18 watts is 74% as loud as 50 watts.
> 15 watts is 70% as loud as 50 watts.
> 12 watts is 65% as loud as 50 watts.
> 10 watts is 62% as loud as 50 watts.
> 9 watts is 60% as loud as 50 watts.
> 8 watts is 56% as loud as 50 watts.
> 7 watts is 55% as loud as 50 watts.
> 6 watts is 53% as loud as 50 watts.
> 5 watts is 50% as loud as 50 watts.
> 4 watts is 47% as loud as 50 watts.
> 3 watts is 43% as loud as 50 watts.
> 2 watts is 38% as loud as 50 watts.
> 1 watt is 31% as loud as 50 watts.
> 3/4 watt is 28% as loud as 50 watts.
> 1/2 watt is 25% as loud as 50 watts.
> 1/4 watt is 20% as loud as 50 watts.
> 1/10 watt is 15% as loud as 50 watts.
> 50mW is 13% as loud as 50 watts
> 20mW is 10% as loud as 50 watts.
> 10mW is 8% as loud as 50 watts.
> 5mW is 6% as loud as 50 watts.
> 1mW is 4% as loud as 50 watts.
> 0.5mW is 3% as loud as 50 watts.
> 0.1mW is 2% as loud as 50 watts.
> 50uW is 1.6% as loud as 50 watts.
> 10uW is 1% as loud as 50 watts.
> 
> The formula and this usage of it is from knowledgeable, respected math/guitar people in this newsgroup thread: Calculating the power/volume relation for amp wattage?"



To say amp A is X% as loud as amp B is true in terms of power, but misleading in terms of PERCEPTION, which is better reflected in actual dB measurements otherwise known as SPL.

A 5 watt amp may be 50% as loud as a 50 watter, but it's only 3-6dB quieter (depending on speaker efficiency) which actually doesn't make that much difference if your objective is cranked tone at lower volumes.
This is due to the decibel being a logarithmic ratio. Twice as powerful does not equate to twice as loud, in fact FAR FROM IT.
Also, as others have stated: a 100w amp is only 3-6dB louder than a 50 watter, but it FEELS a LOT more louder and powerful due to the tonal differences between a duo and quartet of power tubes.

If you really want to quantify the percieved loudness ratio between amps, then taking a dB reading from identical cabs is the only way to obtain a realistic and consistent result, and even then it won't be spot-on because of the "feel" factor of a single-ended EL84 compared to a quartet of EL34's, for example.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Segovia, welcome to the club.


----------



## Stringjunkie

So I am thinking about switching the tubes, any suggestions? I use my pedals most of the time with the volume dimed and od the hell out of it. Thinking jj's should I use ALL jj's or would I get better results mixing them, and if I would what positions or does it matter?


----------



## DirtySteve

I've done a ton of tube swapping with mine and in the end I like a NS Mullard ri in V1 and a Tungsol ri in V2. JJ or TAD el84. JJ seems to be a little tighter and less flubby with pedals. I really think it depends on what your going for though. I like hard rock tones and these are what worked best for me.

Tubes I tried every combination I could think of are:
Preamp - JJ, Penta, Tungsol ri, Mullard ri, EH, Sovtek WA WC & LPS.
EL-84s - JJ, TAD, Sovtek, NS Mullard ri.

Hope this helps!

Edit: If your looking for more clean headroom and less aggression go with a Soviet Military el84. Above I was only speaking of current production tubes.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Thanks Steve I think we kinda like the same sounds. What's the ri mean? Reissue? The ns mullards are all the same right? Or is this something special? edit for stupidity,, i got it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Just placed an order for 1 Mullard 12ax7 and mullard el84, 1 tung sol 12ax7, 1 jj el84, and one tad el84. i already have a jj 12ax7 and a couple others so I guess its more c5 fun! I havent opened it yet so I will be curious whats in it from the factory.


----------



## DirtySteve

It's kind of a pain in the ass to open it up and swap tubes if your going to try different combos. I don't remove the back from the chassis. I just remove the screws from the top and leave the top back piece attached. I assume you have the 3 piece back. It's easier that way.

I remove the metal grill first and then remove the screws I'm showing backed out. 4 on the back piece and the 2 on top that hold the chassis...






Then I just flip the whole thing over and lay it on top.






These pics don't show the internal speaker wire on them so you'll be limited by the length of the wire but it should be long enough to flip it over on top without unhooking the speaker wires.

I've heard if your good you can just reach around in there to do it but I like to see what I'm doing.

Good luck and happy swapping! 

Edit: If anyone knows an easier way I'm all ears. I tend to do things the same way if it works for me and I sometimes don't consider there might be an easier way.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah I have the 3 piece creme c5. And thanks I knew I saw someone do that, can you power it up and try like that? I'm using 4x12 so the speaker is bypassed.


----------



## Roadburn

I rolled a few tubes like that.
With a seperate 12" speaker.


----------



## DirtySteve

Absolutely! I have 2 C5s so I was swapping tubes on one while playing it through the other ones speaker. Much easier than opening and closing it over and over. I don't have an ext. cab so that didn't occur to me, but I also wanted to hear it through the stock setup withe the amp intact.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Thanks guys!


----------



## hbach

Talking about dB. Has anyone of you measured your Class 5 at full throttle?


----------



## IbanezMark

hbach said:


> Talking about dB. Has anyone of you measured your Class 5 at full throttle?



About the same as a 5 year old shouting


----------



## tonefreak

IbanezMark said:


> About the same as a 5 year old shouting



according to my logic, if a 5 watt amp is as loud as a 5 year old shouting, then a 10 watt amp should be as loud as a 10 year old shouting


now to complete this logic,


a 100 watt amp should be as loud as a 100 year old shouting.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Mine is louder than my 6 yr old


----------



## Gtarzan81

Mine is louder than the neighbors complaning, and almost as loud as police sirens


----------



## germ_x

hbach said:


> Talking about dB. Has anyone of you measured your Class 5 at full throttle?


 

It's been measured at 100dB at the cabinet. 

From the thread titled: *How Loud is a JTM45? 2061X?...*



Papus said:


> I've metered my 2061x at 112dB 2 meters from the cabinet, and my Blackstar HT5 at 100dB at the cabinet.
> Also metered a Class 5 at 100dB at the cabinet.




By comparison, I believe some 100w amps typically measure at *roughly* 150dB when dimed (VM _not_ included), with 50-watters somewhere around 70-80dB when dimed (again, VM _not_ included).


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have to call Bullshit. A 5 watt amp is not going to be louder then a 50 watt amp. Meters, science, and any other voodoo is not going to convince me that the Class 5 can produce more db's then my Mesa/Boogie 50 because I can prove that wrong right in my house.

My C5's are amazing and have great tone. They even do surprisingly well in certain band settings. But they WILL NOT keep up with a 50 or 100 watt half stack being used for its proper purpose.


----------



## IbanezMark

The Class 5 isn't very loud. I'd stick stick with my previous statement of a shouting 5 year old, "Just enough to be annoying"

This is all relative when you're used to 100 watters..


----------



## hbach

Thanks for the answers and the post link! I think a 100W is more like ten angry teenagers shouting. A 15W boutique amp is like a middle aged man barking


----------



## rich24a

I'm slightly curious, is there much of a volume difference with a 4x12 cabinet with, say, greenbacks in it, than just one 10" speaker? I have heard that it sounds fuller, and obviously it would be louder, but is there a big difference, or just like 3db of difference?


----------



## poeman33

So now we have to say..."My Marshall goes to an eleven year old...It's one year louder...?


----------



## germ_x

DSL100 Dude said:


> I have to call Bullshit. A 5 watt amp is not going to be louder then a 50 watt amp. Meters, science, and any other voodoo is not going to convince me that the Class 5 can produce more db's then my Mesa/Boogie 50 because I can prove that wrong right in my house.


 
Sorry, I got my dB's and Watts mixed up in my post; a 5-watt amp is not louder than a 50W, obviously. It's been documented that 5 watts RMS is 50% as loud as 50 watts RMS. 

The Class5 has been metered at 100dB at the cabinet. 

However, THIS is the post I was thinking about originally - it had to do with watts, not decibles...

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/12452-jcm-800-a.html#post107392

So, even though 5 watts is 50% as loud as 50 watts, I'm not really sure what that means in terms of comparing the Class5 to a 50w 1987xl, for example. As spacerocker described in the link above, our amps are actually putting out more than the RMS-rated wattage. 

Anyway, that's all I was trying to say. In the end, I find the Class5 to be loud enough to play blues & classic rock with a drummer when running through my 1960A. There are a lot of factors that come into play, so not sure if everyone would have the same experience.


----------



## Stringjunkie

It actually seems a little quieter through the 4x12, really just more spread out and not so in your face as the 10. Until I stack the overdrives then it can get in your face a bit. As far as loudness, I keep the volume dimed on my C5 all the time but I am pretty sure I couldn't do that with a 100 watts


----------



## DSL100 Dude

rich24a said:


> I'm slightly curious, is there much of a volume difference with a 4x12 cabinet with, say, greenbacks in it, than just one 10" speaker? I have heard that it sounds fuller, and obviously it would be louder, but is there a big difference, or just like 3db of difference?



I really don't think that using a 4x12 makes the C5 any louder. Certainly fuller, with that great 4x12 sound but as to actual volume, I don't think it is louder.


germ_x said:


> Sorry, I got my dB's and Watts mixed up in my post; a 5-watt amp is not louder than a 50W, obviously. It's been documented that 5 watts RMS is 50% as loud as 50 watts RMS.
> 
> The Class5 has been metered at 100dB at the cabinet.
> 
> However, THIS is the post I was thinking about originally - it had to do with watts, not decibles...
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/12452-jcm-800-a.html#post107392
> 
> So, even though 5 watts is 50% as loud as 50 watts, I'm not really sure what that means in terms of comparing the Class5 to a 50w 1987xl, for example. As spacerocker described in the link above, our amps are actually putting out more than the RMS-rated wattage.
> 
> Anyway, that's all I was trying to say. In the end, I find the Class5 to be loud enough to play blues & classic rock with a drummer when running through my 1960A. There are a lot of factors that come into play, so not sure if everyone would have the same experience.



I will have to check out the post. Yeah, I am kinda in the middle on the volume thing. While I have had success with it in my one band, when I tried it with my rock band it HAD to be mic'd up. It got flat out buried by the drummer and the bass to the point that we really sounded like a one guitar band. Using a 1987 on the other hand would sit well in that setting. My M/B 50 was running darn near full out and now that I use my DSL with that group I still normally have the master around 6-8. We are a very loud and rowdy band though.

I think the C5 is perfect the way it is. I don't need it softer due to neighbors or what not and me family knows that when I shut the door to my "music room", turn up the TV if you need to and get back to me later.


----------



## MM54

Bit of an update: All the CA10 parts are in (the transformers are so cute, I'm used to big 100W iron ) and the boards are drilled and what not.


----------



## Papus

Can somebody put this loudness discussion in a sticky?

It's very simple:
Power is not directly proportional to "loudness".
A doubling of power does not equate to a percieved doubling of volume.
The ear is a logarithmic sensor, whereas power measurements are purley linear.
The decibel is a logarithmic measurement of the ratio of two power levels, and responds the same as the ear.
An increase of 6dB requires a doubling of the amount of power required to deliver it.

5w has been metered at 100dB, therefore theoretically 10w through the same cabinet should meter at about 106dB because a doubling of power (Watts) equates to an increase in loudness (decibels) of about 6dB.
Likewise if 10w meters at 106dB then a 20w should meter at 112dB (this has been measured on a 2061x).
Carrying on further, if every doubling of power equals a 6dB increase in loudness, then a 50w amp should meter at around 120dB, and a 100w amp at around 126dB (this has also been measured, actually at 128dB - pretty lethal to your ears).

So, you can see that going from 50w to 100w doesn't gain you much volume except to put things up at the threshold of pain and instantaneous permanent hearing damage 
There is definitely a "feel" factor which changes the percieved loudness or "ballsyness" which derives from the amp architechture: single-ended, duo or quartet and this is not quantifiable with a dB meter.

Any way you cut it, 5w IS loud - not as loud as 50w but also not as much LESS loud as 50w as you might have thought.
If you could position 5w, 10w, 20w, 50w and 100w at relative distances so that they all arrived at your ear at the same volume, then you would still say the 100w sounds louder due to the amp's architecture and tonal differences therein, but the actual dB reading would be the same as the others.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> Bit of an update: All the CA10 parts are in (the transformers are so cute, I'm used to big 100W iron ) and the boards are drilled and what not.





*BRING IT HOME BIG DADDY!!!!!*

Pics! We would love to see some build pics!!!!


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Bit of an update: All the CA10 parts are in (the transformers are so cute, I'm used to big 100W iron ) and the boards are drilled and what not.




can't wait to see this.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I enjoy reading the discussion but I don't know how we can sticky it.

One would think that based off of just the straight up db's of amp's that all pretty much ANY guitarist would need is a 5 or 10 watt deal. There are a lot of big venues that would not want their shows to go over 120db. 

Makes one wonder why anyone needs a 50 or 100 watt amp.

Then the "real life" aspect comes in to the factor. Seems like we need 1000 watts to do a small pub these days.


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> Bit of an update: All the CA10 parts are in (the transformers are so cute, I'm used to big 100W iron ) and the boards are drilled and what not.



...................  _Yes, ...pics please! _


----------



## IbanezMark

MM54 said:


> Bit of an update: All the CA10 parts are in (the transformers are so cute, I'm used to big 100W iron ) and the boards are drilled and what not.



sweeeeetttttt


----------



## poeman33

Finally...after months and months of waiting...I got my Class 5 back from Marshall. They swore up and down there were no rattles now. And yes, there are no chassis rattles....but now I get a weird glassy slow "whoosh"....kind of sound when the notes are decaying. And does it ever have a lot of low pitched hiss when you turn it on...no matter what volume. Just lots of low hiss, not hum...just noise And it is very dynamic with the new tubes, but definitely not as loud. I'm not gonna fight with it anymore. It's been over a year and I have had a working one for about two months. I'm playing a small gig this weekend with it, and then it's going up for sale.


----------



## Dendog

poeman33 said:


> Finally...but now I get a weird glassy slow "whoosh"....kind of sound when the notes are decaying. And does it ever have a lot of low pitched hiss when you turn it on...no matter what volume. Just lots of low hiss, not hum....


 
Yes, I have the same problem, and this is the first post I've seen on it. It's only noticeable on lower volumes, but it doesn't seem to matter if you have the amp on 10 and guitar on 2, or vice versa. You probably wouldn't notice this in a live setting but most definitely you'd hear it on a recording.

I returned mine and am now waiting on the MKII. Hopefully the chassis/tube location change will have solved this issue.


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> *BRING IT HOME BIG DADDY!!!!!*
> 
> Pics! We would love to see some build pics!!!!





tonefreak said:


> can't wait to see this.





DirtySteve said:


> ...................  _Yes, ...pics please! _





IbanezMark said:


> sweeeeetttttt



 

I'll get some pictures as soon as I can; right now it's not very exciting though, just some empty turret boards, some bins of components, and a 17.5"x6.5" aluminum box


----------



## jthomps123

Dendog said:


> Yes, I have the same problem, and this is the first post I've seen on it. It's only noticeable on lower volumes, but it doesn't seem to matter if you have the amp on 10 and guitar on 2, or vice versa. You probably wouldn't notice this in a live setting but most definitely you'd hear it on a recording.
> 
> I returned mine and am now waiting on the MKII. Hopefully the chassis/tube location change will have solved this issue.


My 1 month old does the same thing. When using an external it doesnt have this issue - which is what I do most of the time anyway. I havent opened the chassis but I wonder if some how speaker vibration is causing it by being close to the tubes? I still love this little amp - but cant wait for the head!


----------



## DirtySteve

Poeman, Dendog, Jthoms, I was going to say possible tube issue until jthoms said it doesn't do it with an external cab. Poeman did you try it with an external cab?

Given what Jthoms said, and if you all do indeed have the same issue, my only guess would be there is still a vibration issue from the speaker. 

I've thought about this and first I would check to see if it still has a wire tube retainer. If so, remove it and see if the noise is still there. My black one used to buzz and make noises I wouldn't call a rattle but removing the wire tube retainer took care of it. I also suggest tightening the screws on the back and the 2 screws on top, (esp. the chassis screws) and see if it helps. One time after I had it apart I was playing and there was a buzzing noise, I checked the screws and one of the chassis screws on top wasn't quite tight enough.


----------



## poeman33

DirtySteve said:


> Poeman, Dendog, Jthoms, I was going to say possible tube issue until jthoms said it doesn't do it with an external cab. Poeman did you try it with an external cab?
> 
> Given what Jthoms said, and if you all do indeed have the same issue, my only guess would be there is still a vibration issue from the speaker.
> 
> I've thought about this and first I would check to see if it still has a wire tube retainer. If so, remove it and see if the noise is still there. My black one used to buzz and make noises I wouldn't call a rattle but removing the wire tube retainer took care of it. I also suggest tightening the screws on the back and the 2 screws on top, (esp. the chassis screws) and see if it helps. One time after I had it apart I was playing and there was a buzzing noise, I checked the screws and one of the chassis screws on top wasn't quite tight enough.



He Steve...it just came back from Marshall and only has a few hours on it. It has all the mods including brand new tubes, and the big honking metal tube retainer, not the little spring one. It's noisy in a 4x12 too. No amp has ever pissed me off as much as this little thing. Months ago when it was sent back to Marshall after rattling right out of the box..and it was a replacement...I said if this one rattled it would be firewood. So if you see some weird coloured smoke coming out of my chimney this weekend...

Worst 500 bucks I have ever wasted.


----------



## DirtySteve

I understand your frustration. That's a real bummer, man. I'd be pissed, too! 
I guess I just got lucky with getting 2 C5s without issues and I concider them to be the best gear investments I've ever made. 
Luck of the draw? ... I don't know.


----------



## hbach

Papus said:


> Can somebody put this loudness discussion in a sticky?
> 
> It's very simple:
> Power is not directly proportional to "loudness".
> A doubling of power does not equate to a percieved doubling of volume.
> The ear is a logarithmic sensor, whereas power measurements are purley linear.
> The decibel is a logarithmic measurement of the ratio of two power levels, and responds the same as the ear.
> An increase of 6dB requires a doubling of the amount of power required to deliver it.
> 
> 5w has been metered at 100dB, therefore theoretically 10w through the same cabinet should meter at about 106dB because a doubling of power (Watts) equates to an increase in loudness (decibels) of about 6dB.
> Likewise if 10w meters at 106dB then a 20w should meter at 112dB (this has been measured on a 2061x).
> Carrying on further, if every doubling of power equals a 6dB increase in loudness, then a 50w amp should meter at around 120dB, and a 100w amp at around 126dB (this has also been measured, actually at 128dB - pretty lethal to your ears).
> 
> So, you can see that going from 50w to 100w doesn't gain you much volume except to put things up at the threshold of pain and instantaneous permanent hearing damage
> There is definitely a "feel" factor which changes the percieved loudness or "ballsyness" which derives from the amp architechture: single-ended, duo or quartet and this is not quantifiable with a dB meter.
> 
> Any way you cut it, 5w IS loud - not as loud as 50w but also not as much LESS loud as 50w as you might have thought.
> If you could position 5w, 10w, 20w, 50w and 100w at relative distances so that they all arrived at your ear at the same volume, then you would still say the 100w sounds louder due to the amp's architecture and tonal differences therein, but the actual dB reading would be the same as the others.



I once read that tube amps are louder than transistor amps due to the higher harmonic content so your ear perceives more sound with the multiple waves. True or hogwash?


----------



## rich24a

I love the coffin logo on these Class 5's...

Marshall Class 5 Limited Edition (C5WBL16-H), White / Tan Grille, New, Amps product details : Guitar Village UK

Marshall Class 5 Limited Edition (C5GBL16-H), Racing Green / Tan Grille, New, Amps product details : Guitar Village UK

The trouble is, if I had the money at the moment to buy a combo, I wouldn't know which one to get, there are so many nice special editions...


----------



## MM54

You asked, so here is a nice pair of pictures:

Took this one before all the parts were in, but most are there. How's the tone look?





And here's a mockup I did to make sure everything will fit in this damned chassis... it's a touch smaller than I anticipated 





Tonight I got the chassis all marked up for drilling, so if I get time soon I'll get it drilled and be ready to begin assembly of the circuit.


----------



## tonefreak

lookin good MM!


now GET TO WORK!


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> lookin good MM!
> 
> 
> now GET TO WORK!



I've been so busy it isn't even funny. Tomorrow is probably going to be packed (in the morning going down to the local music shop to pick up a Vox someone needs fixed, meeting for something in the afternoon, spending the evening working in the garage of the place I'm moving to, where my shop will be relocated to). Sunday will likely be full of homework and shit, it's crazy. I'm exhausted, burnt out, and need a break from all this. I haven't played guitar for two weeks and haven't been able to sit down and do nothing for even longer. I have no money and no income, no car to get away and do something fun. I'm losing my mind dealing with school, personal stuff, moving, and my psychotic mother.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> I've been so busy it isn't even funny. Tomorrow is probably going to be packed (in the morning going down to the local music shop to pick up a Vox someone needs fixed, meeting for something in the afternoon, spending the evening working in the garage of the place I'm moving to, where my shop will be relocated to). Sunday will likely be full of homework and shit, it's crazy. I'm exhausted, burnt out, and need a break from all this. I haven't played guitar for two weeks and haven't been able to sit down and do nothing for even longer. I have no money and no income, no car to get away and do something fun. I'm losing my mind dealing with school, personal stuff, moving, and my psychotic mother.




so your saying graduation can't come soon enough.

yup. i'm with ya!


----------



## guitars

Got a question.My Class5 has been making a popping or crackling sound lately.What could cause this?


----------



## Dendog

guitars said:


> Got a question.My Class5 has been making a popping or crackling sound lately.What could cause this?


Tubes, always a good place to start.


----------



## germ_x

So, now that I've had my Class5 for a while I've grown addicted to its tone - so much so that I play it more than my other amps (2203 & TSL60). I'm wondering, is the tone and feel of a cranked Class5 very similar to a 1987 or a 1959 cranked? I've never had the privilege of being able to play fully cranked 87 or 59, and so I'm wondering if this is how they sound (or, similar). 

If so, my next question is this... would a 1987 or 1959 with an attenuator sound as good as the Class5 cranked? I just may need to acquire one if so.


----------



## Dendog

germ_x said:


> So, now that I've had my Class5 for a while I've grown addicted to its tone - so much so that I play it more than my other amps (2203 & TSL60). I'm wondering, is the tone and feel of a cranked Class5 very similar to a 1987 or a 1959 cranked? I've never had the privilege of being able to play fully cranked 87 or 59, and so I'm wondering if this is how they sound (or, similar).
> 
> If so, my next question is this... would a 1987 or 1959 with an attenuator sound as good as the Class5 cranked? I just may need to acquire one if so.


I had a Super Lead in the 70's and the C5 sounds amazingly similar to it, when cranked. It's curious how they were able to do that with a single EL84. I'm of the opinion that an attenuator on a big old Marshall would not sound as good. Those amps, you just have to turn them up...Sort of like owing a greyhound in a NYC apartment.


----------



## ScienceFriction

I've finally come back around to the C5, I picked up a used one with a small tear in the tolex for $255 from musicians friend. I'm going to change out the tubes and probably do some other things cosmetic changes to the amp eventually, but I'm super excited to have a C5 again. 

I've seen a couple of mentions on the web about changing out the caps. I don't know how some feel about this, but does anyone know what caps I would need to buy? Values, etc? I was thinking about some sozos. I wonder if replacing the resistors matters as much. I figured as far as tonal mods some new caps and nos tubes would be all I need to do. Has anyone here tried anything like that?


----------



## Axis

germ_x said:


> So, now that I've had my Class5 for a while I've grown addicted to its tone - so much so that I play it more than my other amps (2203 & TSL60). I'm wondering, is the tone and feel of a cranked Class5 very similar to a 1987 or a 1959 cranked? I've never had the privilege of being able to play fully cranked 87 or 59, and so I'm wondering if this is how they sound (or, similar).
> 
> If so, my next question is this... would a 1987 or 1959 with an attenuator sound as good as the Class5 cranked? I just may need to acquire one if so.



I have all 3
Theres nothing like the Super Leads.I love the C5 too.
Different kinds of amps C5=Class A Super Leads=Class A/B
Marshall makes plenty of amps with master volume.
The Super Leads really suffer if you put an attenuator or master volume
in them.DSL is a good option too if you need SL tone at a reasonable volume.
Played a DSL through a 1960AX a while back,very cool sound.The JMP-1 also had that tone in it.
I would suggest trying an 87 or 59 sometime,it's a great experience.


----------



## Gtarzan81

The Class 5 rocked a house party again last night. I kept it in about 5 most of the night, and was using a borrowed guitar with a bridge bucker. 

I did put it up to 7 or so, and popped the guitar into drop d for some heavy riffage later in, when i was getting pretty toasted


----------



## Gtarzan81

Anyone seen this, for Class 5 mods?
http://psionicaudio.net/images/Marshall-Class-5-Mods.jpg


----------



## poeman33

The Class 5 does country. 
Before I get rid of mine, I used it for an open stage gig. I used my Strat with vintage output pickups. It's not a loud gig anyways, maybe about 75 people is all the room can hold...and it was standing room only. I was just under halfway, and had the volume down on the guitar except for leads. It really had a clean, but full sound. And that @#$% tube rattle wasn't too prominent unless I was playing on my own. Most of it was really old country...Hank Williams Sr, Loretta Lynn kind of stuff. Did some bluesy stuff and more modern kind of stuff too. Sounded really good on "Can't You See" matched that Strat lead tone exactly. We played for about 5 hours. I let it cool off once during our only break, and that kept it from getting muddy I think. It's fun to do stuff out of your realm.


----------



## hbach

poeman33 said:


> The Class 5 does country.
> Before I get rid of mine, I used it for an open stage gig. I used my Strat with vintage output pickups. It's not a loud gig anyways, maybe about 75 people is all the room can hold...and it was standing room only. I was just under halfway, and had the volume down on the guitar except for leads. It really had a clean, but full sound. And that @#$% tube rattle wasn't too prominent unless I was playing on my own. Most of it was really old country...Hank Williams Sr, Loretta Lynn kind of stuff. Did some bluesy stuff and more modern kind of stuff too. Sounded really good on "Can't You See" matched that Strat lead tone exactly. We played for about 5 hours. I let it cool off once during our only break, and that kept it from getting muddy I think. It's fun to do stuff out of your realm.



Sounds great. Did you play with bass and drumms? Were you miked?


----------



## poeman33

hbach said:


> Sounds great. Did you play with bass and drumms? Were you miked?



No drums. There was a bass...up to 6 guitars at a time, a couple mandolins, and a crazy lady with a squeeze box who sat in for a half dozen songs (as long as they were in A). We played, while people would come up and sing two songs. We each did a couple songs of our own too, but mostly it was playing background for the singers. Quite a range of ... uh...talent. It's a good time. It was at the legion (my Canadian friends will know what that is ) The electric guitars were live and was not miked. My wife figures maybe 100 people tops in the room. The amp was plenty loud enough.


----------



## MM54

Got this Vox fixed and off the bench, so work shall resume on the CA10 shortly :cool2:


----------



## Stringjunkie

Today I received my dc brick. I was having issues with a very noisy pedaltrain using a godlyke and this lil guy cured it right up. Nice piece but the 18 volt is useless to me, was wondering what 18 volts would do to my tt classic which is 16 volts. Fry it?


----------



## tonefreak

hey MM, got that CA10 done yet?


lol, i'm just kiddin ya. can't wait for more pics.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> hey MM, got that CA10 done yet?
> 
> 
> lol, i'm just kiddin ya. can't wait for more pics.



I had the option today of spending a couple hours working on it or chilling, listening to Pink Floyd. We'll just say I didn't get anything done on the amp, I'm enjoying my evening off :cool2:


----------



## tonefreak

good for you. you needed some time off.


----------



## c588

gotta love a good strat thru my class 5 as well and a lil reverb [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjp5py4RQg4[/ame]


----------



## IbanezMark

MM54 said:


> I had the option today of spending a couple hours working on it or chilling, listening to Pink Floyd. We'll just say I didn't get anything done on the amp, I'm enjoying my evening off :cool2:



Yo Matt, are you going to send the new amp north when it's finished so I can do a little demo??


----------



## DirtySteve

Gtarzan81 said:


> Anyone seen this, for Class 5 mods?
> http://psionicaudio.net/images/Marshall-Class-5-Mods.jpg



So what do these mods do?


----------



## MM54

IbanezMark said:


> Yo Matt, are you going to send the new amp north when it's finished so I can do a little demo??



Perhaps, not sure what shipping it would be like, it's smaller than a normal head but I've never done customs forms... we'll see 

(I'm imagining carrying a head into the post office and telling them I want to ship it to Canada )


----------



## IbanezMark

MM54 said:


> Perhaps, not sure what shipping it would be like, it's smaller than a normal head but I've never done customs forms... we'll see
> 
> (I'm imagining carrying a head into the post office and telling them I want to ship it to Canada )



Haha, I'll be living in NY come spring time though!


----------



## MM54

Oooh, what part of NY?


----------



## IbanezMark

MM54 said:


> Oooh, what part of NY?



I'll be in the Northeast, in the 1000 Islands.
Hope my neighbors like cranked Marshalls..


----------



## dju

Gtarzan81 said:


> Anyone seen this, for Class 5 mods?
> http://psionicaudio.net/images/Marshall-Class-5-Mods.jpg


 
here is a link with more information on Lyle's modifications: Some Mods for Marshall Class 5 - My Les Paul Forums
I made most of the changes to my C5. I didn't add the choke or the switch to switch out different value parts for different sounds. I just followed the schematic with new values. I like the changes in tone the mods did. it wasn't to difficult to do. I just needed a refresher on how to remove parts which I don't get to do oftern enough but things went well after removing a few parts and it then went quickly.
dj


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well, I just got back home from a set of gigs across four states. The Class 5 is now "road proven" in my book. Every gig, every time, the C5 produced that awesome tone that I love with NO ISSUES!

No, I still don't think this thing is loud enough to keep up on a "loud" band but it performed PERFECTLY for my needs. It is nice to have a fully cranked Marshall without blowing out the venue.


----------



## Gtarzan81

dju said:


> here is a link with more information on Lyle's modifications: Some Mods for Marshall Class 5 - My Les Paul Forums
> I made most of the changes to my C5. I didn't add the choke or the switch to switch out different value parts for different sounds. I just followed the schematic with new values. I like the changes in tone the mods did. it wasn't to difficult to do. I just needed a refresher on how to remove parts which I don't get to do oftern enough but things went well after removing a few parts and it then went quickly.
> dj



Reading about the mods, it seemed like it was more for single coils sounding good, than all around tweaks for the amp, so I didnt bother. I dont have any single coils....


----------



## MM54

The CA10 prototype chassis is drilled and ready, and the faceplate is cut/drilled. I'm waiting on stuff to finish the faceplate (as in, put the labels on it) and I still need to cut the back plate, but here's a couple pictures since you guys wanted them 

View with a bit of stuff mocked up on top, and the prepped chassis back panel:





And here's the front, as you can see the faceplate is ready for labels and it's backcoat of paint, I'm just waiting on stuff for it to come in


----------



## Orpheus777

Hey all....new here...I've spent the better part of the last month both in studio and on the work bench with this little gem and love it... even more so now after a few simple mods...now have total volume control!!!! Anyone interested???


----------



## ScienceFriction

Your CA10 looks like it's going to be awesome MM54, maybe I should have held out for something like that! 

So, by now has anyone tried upgrading the C5 transformers? I'd love to try a better output transformer. Sorry to sound annoying, but I'd be interested in a turret board conversion for the C5 too, I can see myself modding this amp and trying different things with it. Would a tube rectifier be pointless in this amp, or would a choke be a better choice?


----------



## MM54

A tube rectifier in a class A amp would be pointless, they way they operate will cause there to be no sag no matter what you're doing to it. The current draw stays the same at all times.


----------



## ScienceFriction

I thought so, not sure if I've asked that before, I feel a bit silly now. I do think I'll replace the output transformer and add a choke eventually.


----------



## Orpheus777

Hey all you Class5 owners out there... if you want total volume control all the way down to a whisper on your AMP check out the thread I'm starting on this very topic... simple mod+total control with great tone= happy campers... (note: the word Campers may be substituted with neighbors, girlfreinds, engineers etc..)


----------



## Stringjunkie

So I opened up my amp tonight and put in some different tubes. Stock ones were a red label Marshall v1 and white label Marshall v2, tad in the power. Now it a mullard v1, tung sol v2 and still tad in power. Thenew tubes did not appear to light up, definitely less grain and more musical, jury is still out.... Anyone know what the factory tubes are?


----------



## Roadburn

Stringjunkie said:


> So I opened up my amp tonight and put in some different tubes. Stock ones were a red label Marshall v1 and white label Marshall v2, tad in the power. Now it a mullard v1, tung sol v2 and still tad in power. Thenew tubes did not appear to light up, definitely less grain and more musical, jury is still out.... Anyone know what the factory tubes are?




JJ (red) and Shuguang (white).
Atleast those were in my C5 according to Dr.Tube.


----------



## DirtySteve

Roadburn said:


> JJ (red) and Shuguang (white).
> Atleast those were in my C5 according to Dr.Tube.



This looks like what I've read too. My black one came with a yellow labeled Marshall tube in V2. I'd like to know what that one is.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> The CA10 prototype chassis is drilled and ready, and the faceplate is cut/drilled. I'm waiting on stuff to finish the faceplate (as in, put the labels on it) and I still need to cut the back plate, but here's a couple pictures since you guys wanted them
> 
> View with a bit of stuff mocked up on top, and the prepped chassis back panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the front, as you can see the faceplate is ready for labels and it's backcoat of paint, I'm just waiting on stuff for it to come in



LOOKING AWESOME!!!!!! 

Thanks for keeping the updates going. Are you ready for down payments on orders yet?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Sorry I haven't been on much fellas. Work has been crazy busy and when I am home it has been all about the family.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much fellas. Work has been crazy busy and when I am home it has been all about the family.



I've been wondering about ya, thought maybe you gave up on us!(j/k) ...glad everything is ok!


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> LOOKING AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for keeping the updates going. Are you ready for down payments on orders yet?



Thanks 

Because I'm not sure of the timeframe to get this completed, plus I haven't worked out any bugs yet, I won't take any orders until I get this prototype done. I'll be sure to let you know when I'm ready 

(I still have to design and get the stuff for the headbox as well, I kind of forgot about it completely in all my planning and materials lists )


----------



## tonefreak

lookin good MM.

i like the blue. purdy.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The blue housings are cool huh?

How about doing the headbox in polycarbonate?


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> lookin good MM.
> 
> i like the blue. purdy.



Thanks 



DSL100 Dude said:


> The blue housings are cool huh?
> 
> How about doing the headbox in polycarbonate?



I like the blue endbells, they're a nice touch.

A poly headbox would be really neat, but I have no idea how to implement it, nor how durable it would be, especially with the heat. I had some tubes mounted near a panel of lexan once and it smelled really bad, and the lexan started warping. Even if it was thick, the headbox may do the same. Enough thick polycarbonate to do the box would probably be pretty costly, too.

I was thinking just a standard JMP-style (Or maybe JCM-style, I have to decide) tolex-ed plywood headbox. The chassis is only 17.5" wide, so it'll be a pretty nice compact little head.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Good point. There would need to be some serious venting for the polyC.

In that case my vote goes to JMP style.


----------



## IbanezMark

JMP style ftw!


----------



## IbanezMark

Matt, is the prototype going to be for sale when it's completed?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well Mark I believe it is Steve and myself that have already made requests for heads. You know that you want to get in on the ground floor with this deal. Get one with single digit serial number so that when Matt becomes the next Jim Marshall we have the original "pre company" CA10's!


----------



## IbanezMark

Sweet!
I like the idea of the C5 head, and I would like to have a head instead of a combo - but more wattage is definitely a bonus.


----------



## DirtySteve

Just put a Les Paul Jr on layaway!  
(I know it's off topic, but I had to tell someone)
I really thought I'd get an SG or a Tele first. I guess I kind of was looking at an LP jr. as more of a novelty and not something I'd want as a main axe, but after playing many SGs, Teles and guite a few others, I finally decided to pick up and LP jr. and oh my god did it rock!! It was instant love! It felt great in my hands and played awesome and best of all, it's less expensive than the others guitars I was looking at. 
I got to play it through a Class 5 cranked and after that I couldn't help myself and laid down some cash. I helped sell a Class 5, too! A guy bought it after hearing it cranked, ha ha! 
I've played a cheap Epi Jr and thought it was fun, but never a real Gibby... big difference! It's TV Yellow with a Gibson HB (zebra) instead of the usual P90. Now I know what some of you are going to say, but I don't care, I don't like P90s all that much, I've always been a HB guy. I can't wait!  (I'll post a pic as soon as I can get one)



MM, The amp progress looks great! I wasn't commenting on it because I felt kinda bad. I made the the impression I was going to be one of the first in line, and I thought I would be, but I really need a guitar a lot more than I need an another amp right now. I've been fighting with mine for 4 years now and I've had it! I'm going to have to get the guitar paid off before I start thinking about another amp and this is going to set me back a few months. I am very interested, but at this point I don't know when I'll be able afford it. ...thought you should know.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Well Mark I believe it is Steve and myself that have already made requests for heads. You know that you want to get in on the ground floor with this deal. Get one with single digit serial number so that when Matt becomes the next Jim Marshall we have the original "pre company" CA10's!



Oh, shit, I guess I screwed up now. I really do need a guitar more than the amp right now so I probably won't be one of the first. Boy, I'm really going to feel bad MM if you where counting on me...


----------



## MM54

IbanezMark said:


> Matt, is the prototype going to be for sale when it's completed?



Probably not, but I'll be building them to order once I get everything finalized 



DSL100 Dude said:


> Well Mark I believe it is Steve and myself that have already made requests for heads. You know that you want to get in on the ground floor with this deal. Get one with single digit serial number so that when Matt becomes the next Jim Marshall we have the original "pre company" CA10's!







DirtySteve said:


> Oh, shit, I guess I screwed up now. I really do need a guitar more than the amp right now so I probably won't be one of the first. Boy, I'm really going to feel bad MM if you where counting on me...



Don't worry about it, I know what it's like juggling things like that, no rush 

--

Like I said, there's no rush, but in mid August I'm going to college, and will have to figure out how the hell I'm going to be able to build amps in that setting, but that's a long time from now 

If/when I get it figured out, the people in the mail room are going to _LOVE_ me, getting boxes of parts almost daily


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Congratulations on the LP jr! They are wicked awesome guitars. To find one with buckers is quite a treat. Can't wait to see pictures when ya get it home.

Hey, you know Matt will be happy to make ya an amp later down the road too.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Thinking of getting one of these for the Class 5, 
10" Veteran - 20 Watts | Warehouse Guitar Speaker

For the price, its for sure worth a shot. Thoughts?


----------



## DirtySteve

Gtarzan81 said:


> Thinking of getting one of these for the Class 5,
> 10" Veteran - 20 Watts | Warehouse Guitar Speaker
> 
> For the price, its for sure worth a shot. Thoughts?



I was originally looking at this speaker, but I sent 2 or 3 e-mails to WGS to find out the dimensions and I never heard back from them. That's when I decided to go with my more expencive second choise and bought the Scumback instead. Then after I got the Scumback WGS finally responded (it's months later at this point) and said they were redoing there web site, or something like that, I wrote them back and told them how disappointed I was as I've had excelent service in the past and it was too late now. I really wanted to try that speaker so I'll be very interested to know what you think if you go with it. 

I had a 12" Veteran that I really liked but I sold it to a friend of mine. I still have a Green Beret, but nothing to put it in. I bought them a couple of years ago (or more) for a PV Classic 50 I used to have. 

For the record I am not using the Scumback anymore, the stock speaker sounds better.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DirtySteve said:


> For the record I am not using the Scumback anymore, the stock speaker sounds better.



Interisting. What didnt you like about it? I know folks love the scumback 12's for a celestion clones.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The G10F15 that Celestion made up for the C5 just captures all the best of the C5. Too bad it is looking to get replaced in the "MK-II" series.


----------



## DirtySteve

Gtarzan81 said:


> Interisting. What didnt you like about it? I know folks love the scumback 12's for a celestion clones.



Less distortion (breakup?) in the mids is the main thing, more bass and clean headroom. Basically it had almost the same effect as the Soviet Military el84 did. Much better clean tones with the guitar vol. rolled down though, but that's the opposite of what I wanted.

I agree with DSL on the stock speaker, but what I don't understand is that the amp performs so well with an ext. cab. w/ various speaker setups.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That is some weird chyt! I think it just goes to show that the G10F15 was really thought out. A lot of folks say the cab is really oversized for a 5w 10" combo but then folks love how it sounds. I still say they got it right the first time. With these new "MKII" models coming out I hope it is to increase the C5 line and not replace the original. Only time will tell.


----------



## Jeba

Hello, i think one of my tubes has gone bad since i hear ringing from inside the amp when playing almost any note. I think il try to remove the tube retainer first to see if that helps but what i wonder is, is it dangerous to change tubes/remove tube retainer, i mean is there a chance i could get shocked?

//Jerry


----------



## Roadburn

Jeba said:


> Hello, i think one of my tubes has gone bad since i hear ringing from inside the amp when playing almost any note. I think il try to remove the tube retainer first to see if that helps but what i wonder is, is it dangerous to change tubes/remove tube retainer, i mean is there a chance i could get shocked?
> 
> //Jerry



Hey Jeba, I answered your question on the Vintage Modern forums.

Just in case:

YES! You have to be carefull when working with electronics in general.
There are components that have lethal voltages, even when not plugged in.


----------



## Jeba

Roadburn said:


> Hey Jeba, I answered your question on the Vintage Modern forums.
> 
> Just in case:
> 
> YES! You have to be carefull when working with electronics in general.
> There are components that have lethal voltages, even when not plugged in.



I've looked at some pictures and i see that the tubes are quite easy to access, i mean i dont have to open the box that the pcb is in right to change tubes or remove the tube retainer? Exactly where are those capacitors you wrote about on VintageModern Forums?
Excuse me for all these questions, but i'd rather sound stupid and live than get shocked.


----------



## MM54

Got some work done on the CA10 today. As you can see, it's a tight fit. I actually had to notch the board in a couple spots to have everything fit. The 'production' model will have a slightly larger chassis most likely, unless this size stops being such a pain in the ass soon.

Those wires are just stuck roughly where they go, obviously the actual work will be a lot neater than that


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Got some work done on the CA10 today. As you can see, it's a tight fit. I actually had to notch the board in a couple spots to have everything fit. The 'production' model will have a slightly larger chassis most likely, unless this size stops being such a pain in the ass soon.
> 
> Those wires are just stuck roughly where they go, obviously the actual work will be a lot neater than that





*drools*


----------



## DirtySteve

Jeba said:


> Hello, i think one of my tubes has gone bad since i hear ringing from inside the amp when playing almost any note. I think il try to remove the tube retainer first to see if that helps but what i wonder is, is it dangerous to change tubes/remove tube retainer, i mean is there a chance i could get shocked?
> 
> //Jerry



Hey Jerry, If you go back to Post# 1469 on page 49 in this thread, I put up a couple of pics to show how I've been doing mine. This way you are leaving the back on the chassis so as long as your carefull not to stick your fingers in the ends of the chassis you should be fine. I've done tons of tube swaps and haven't had any problems.

You say you hear a ringing, could that also be described as a buzzing? It very well could be the tube retainer if you have one of the wire ones. as you can see in my pic, I removed mine and the buzzing/ringing stopped.

I'm no tech and the only reason I haven't already done some mods on my black one is because I'm NOT going inside my amp until I'm absolutely sure I know how to drain the caps properly, but I've never hesitated to open it up to swap tubes. Like Roadburn said, there are lethal voltages in there and you have to pay attention and just don't go poking around in the chassis. 

Steve


----------



## DirtySteve

I got a couple of pics of my soon to be new baby. I asked the manager if I could take a couple of pics since I can't find the guitar on line and he was nice enough to go in back and take a couple for me.











I might make a post in the guitar section when I get it! Hopefully in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Jeba

DirtySteve said:


> Hey Jerry, If you go back to Post# 1469 on page 49 in this thread, I put up a couple of pics to show how I've been doing mine. This way you are leaving the back on the chassis so as long as your carefull not to stick your fingers in the ends of the chassis you should be fine. I've done tons of tube swaps and haven't had any problems.
> 
> You say you hear a ringing, could that also be described as a buzzing? It very well could be the tube retainer if you have one of the wire ones. as you can see in my pic, I removed mine and the buzzing/ringing stopped.
> 
> I'm no tech and the only reason I haven't already done some mods on my black one is because I'm NOT going inside my amp until I'm absolutely sure I know how to drain the caps properly, but I've never hesitated to open it up to swap tubes. Like Roadburn said, there are lethal voltages in there and you have to pay attention and just don't go poking around in the chassis.
> 
> Steve



Yeah i discussed this on VintageModern forums with Roadburn and i've now removed the tube retainer, didnt help at all. In fact it feels like the ringing is just getting worse and worse.
So i guess what to do now is buy some new tubes.
Got any good suggestions on tubes to use?


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> So I opened up my amp tonight and put in some different tubes. Stock ones were a red label Marshall v1 and white label Marshall v2, tad in the power. Now it a mullard v1, tung sol v2 and still tad in power. The new tubes did not appear to light up, definitely less grain and more musical, jury is still out....



The jury's still out on my suggestion to Stringjunkie. I like those, but my advice would be to buy a few different brands and swap them around in different combinations until you find what you like best. These amps seem very sensitive to different tubes and in the end it's going to be personal preference. For me, I have decided to go all NOS and I'm on the lookout for certain tubes.

You know, I don't see much tube talk for the Class 5, not just here, but on other forums as well, I can only assume everyone is happy with the stock marshall branded tubes or they just don't want to open it up in fear that it may develop a rattle. ...but to be fair, since I found this forum I don't get around much and maybe I'm missing it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> Got some work done on the CA10 today. As you can see, it's a tight fit. I actually had to notch the board in a couple spots to have everything fit. The 'production' model will have a slightly larger chassis most likely, unless this size stops being such a pain in the ass soon.
> 
> Those wires are just stuck roughly where they go, obviously the actual work will be a lot neater than that



Looking excellent. I reckon the chassis will need to be bumped up if your trimming the board. Ah, that is what makes it fun right?



DirtySteve said:


> I got a couple of pics of my soon to be new baby. I asked the manager if I could take a couple of pics since I can't find the guitar on line and he was nice enough to go in back and take a couple for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might make a post in the guitar section when I get it! Hopefully in a couple of weeks!



SEXY AS HELL!!!!!



DirtySteve said:


> The jury's still out on my suggestion to Stringjunkie. I like those, but my advice would be to buy a few different brands and swap them around in different combinations until you find what you like best. These amps seem very sensitive to different tubes and in the end it's going to be personal preference. For me, I have decided to go all NOS and I'm on the lookout for certain tubes.
> 
> You know, I don't see much tube talk for the Class 5, not just here, but on other forums as well, I can only assume everyone is happy with the stock marshall branded tubes or they just don't want to open it up in fear that it may develop a rattle. ...but to be fair, since I found this forum I don't get around much and maybe I'm missing it.



Marty has put together a few setups for the C5. I will be getting a few different things and trying them out soon.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> SEXY AS HELL!!!!!
> 
> Marty has put together a few setups for the C5. I will be getting a few different things and trying them out soon.



Thanks man, and I love the simple no frills look about it, too! It just screams rock n' roll!

Looks like I'll have to give Marty another shout!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Sweet gibby Steve! And since my last post I have added a decimator to finish my pedals (until I get my new sd1 back from ofa) and now I certainly do appreciate the difference in the tubes. It's quite a difference the ISP makes to my od'd as hell setup and the tubes sound out real nice. I keep the gain low but drive it hard and it rings out very defined. And for me that's saying alot cause my left side can't hear shit anymore but ringing.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DirtySteve said:


> The jury's still out on my suggestion to Stringjunkie. I like those, but my advice would be to buy a few different brands and swap them around in different combinations until you find what you like best. These amps seem very sensitive to different tubes and in the end it's going to be personal preference. For me, I have decided to go all NOS and I'm on the lookout for certain tubes.
> 
> You know, I don't see much tube talk for the Class 5, not just here, but on other forums as well, I can only assume everyone is happy with the stock marshall branded tubes or they just don't want to open it up in fear that it may develop a rattle. ...but to be fair, since I found this forum I don't get around much and maybe I'm missing it.



These was some here in this thread, but none lately. Feel free to reopen the discussion.


----------



## MM54

Hey Steve, I got your PM, I'm thinking about it and will get back to you soon.


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Sweet gibby Steve! And since my last post I have added a decimator to finish my pedals (until I get my new sd1 back from ofa) and now I certainly do appreciate the difference in the tubes. It's quite a difference the ISP makes to my od'd as hell setup and the tubes sound out real nice. I keep the gain low but drive it hard and it rings out very defined. And for me that's saying alot cause my left side can't hear shit anymore but ringing.



Cool, I was worried you didn't like those tubes and I was going to have to offer buy them off of you  



MM54 said:


> Hey Steve, I got your PM, I'm thinking about it and will get back to you soon.



No hurry...


----------



## Gtarzan81

Looks like my Class 5 is going up for sale. I'm selling to free up cash for another Marshall purchase from a fellow forum member.


----------



## Jeba

I now officially hate my Class 5 because of unknown ratteling making the hard impossible to play. Which is too bad because i love the sound out of this thing.

Maybe next time Marshall.
I think i´ll send it back and wait for the MK2.


----------



## IbanezMark

Jeba said:


> I now officially hate my Class 5 because of unknown ratteling making the hard impossible to play. Which is too bad because i love the sound out of this thing.
> 
> Maybe next time Marshall.
> I think i´ll send it back and wait for the MK2.



Is it under warranty?
Have you tried some of the simple fixes?


----------



## Jeba

IbanezMark said:


> Is it under warranty?
> Have you tried some of the simple fixes?



It's still under warranty yes, i bought it on Saturday.
I have tried the usual fixes, it isnt the common rattle though. It might be bad tubes but when i knoocked on the amp chassi when i tried removing the tube retainer it rattled and i'm not going to do any permanent fixes like adding steelbars when i've just bought the amp or spend 50€ on tubes just to find out that's not the problem.

So im going back to the shop to either have them find the problem, buy a rattle free Class 5, buy a Jet City 20W combo or have my money back.


----------



## DirtySteve

_Y'all are bringin' me down..._  ...j/k 



Jeba, I read your thread on VMF, Roadburn (among others) was on the case, but I don't blame you for not wanting to spend the money on tubes only to find out that's not it. I've been there before, that's why I have so many spare tubes around. It really sounds to me like something is touching somewhere or somethings not tight. No matter what it is though, if you're not happy, you're not happy, ...fighting gear is no fun!



Gtarzan, what Marshall are you getting?


----------



## Gtarzan81

DirtySteve said:


> _Y'all are bringin' me down..._  ...j/k
> 
> Gtarzan, what Marshall are you getting?


 
Getting a 6100lm from LFH here on the forum.  Feel free to make me an offer on the Class 5, or if anyone else wants one thats in good shape, and comes with extra tubes....


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool! 

Well, as long as we're on the subject, I might be selling one of mine, too. Do to upcoming circumstances I may have to downsize and I still say I don't need 2 of the same amp, and I really want to be in line for one of the first CA10s when MM gets those going.


----------



## DirtySteve

It looks like I will probably pick up my guitar in a couple of weeks. I have a $100 off coupon and a bunch of odds and ends to trade in. 

I also found out a little more about the guitar. It was a GC exclusive for the big Presidents day sale. It seems to be the only LP Jrs being sold anywhere with a HB instead of the P90. It has a 60s neck profile, the HB is a 498T with a pull split.

I can't wait!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Too funny. We got guys with rattles, guys that want to sell off their C5's, and a funky spam bot that has managed to ignite a hot topic on the forum.

Another great day in MarshallForum.


----------



## Stringjunkie

My C5 is a 5 watt ass kicking machine and I fucking love it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Stringjunkie said:


> My C5 is a 5 watt ass kicking machine and I fucking love it.



QFT!


CLASS 5 FTW!!!

Gotta love the simple crunch.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, I'll tell you why I said that. I'm just trying to plan ahead for a change. Nothing is official yet, but it looks like I am going to have to move before the end of this year. I'm hoping to get my ass out of Florida with that move! If that happens I will only be able to take with me what will fit in my car. I'll need to whittle it down to 1 combo and one guitar, and of course I can make room for a small head! Keep in mind, the guitar purchase was not something I had planned on and it came _mostly_ out of necessity! 
_(Edit: I made an LP jr post in the guitar section)_

That's my reason for this line of thought. With all I've been through with it, I will not get rid of my Black C5 as I have become rather attached to it! So, ...I have offered my Cream C5 to MM54 if he wants it as a partial trade. If he doesn't want to do that, I will probably sell it to fund part of a CA10. Then I will have a C5 and a CA10 to run my new LP jr in stereo! 

I am still very much into the Class 5 and have no plans to be without one! I'm just trying to be practical. 




*Class5FTmfW!!!!!*


----------



## Stringjunkie

Steve I sent you a pm


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, dude! You know that just about ALL of us would jump on your C5 if you were wanting to part with it. Your reasons are very logical and as much as it kills me to say it, if I were to have to downsize my black C5 would be one of the first to go too. 

Of course I bet my wife would prefer one of my half stacks rolling out of here...


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve, dude! You know that just about ALL of us would jump on your C5 if you were wanting to part with it. Your reasons are very logical and as much as it kills me to say it, if I were to have to downsize my black C5 would be one of the first to go too.
> 
> Of course I bet my wife would prefer one of my half stacks rolling out of here...



I wish I could sell my black one but I had to beef up the screws on the back and use washers because I took it apart and put it back together so many times the screws were starting to sink in on the back and they were getting so loose I could screw them most of the way with my fingers. As much as I love the looks of it, I'll have to let the Cream one go.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve, dude! You know that just about ALL of us would jump on your C5 if you were wanting to part with it. Your reasons are very logical and as much as it kills me to say it, if I were to have to downsize my black C5 would be one of the first to go too.
> 
> Of course I bet my wife would prefer one of my half stacks rolling out of here...


 
Anyone going to jump on mine, so I can get a 6100? Anyone? Buler..?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Pics?


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Pics?


 Its a black one. I gotta fire up the camera...


----------



## MM54

Just an update - The labels (front and back) are ready for the CA10, and I've begun assembly of the circuit. The headbox is roughly cut (in that I have four pieces of plywood the right sizes ) as well, but I need to get my hands on a router again before I can do much more with it.

One week from today I am moving, and I've been doing my best to not let it impede work on the CA10, but towards mid-week, everything is getting packed up and likely will stay like that until I can get my shop set back up. It shouldn't be more than a week, but I won't be done as soon as I had anticipated. 

Thanks guys


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Sounds good to me.

No worries on the time. Take care of what you need to first.


----------



## shades of blue

Gtarzan81 said:


> Anyone going to jump on mine, so I can get a 6100? Anyone? Buler..?




I wanna jump on it really bad, but my GAS is telling me to wait for the Head :Ohno:


----------



## Gtarzan81

shades of blue said:


> I wanna jump on it really bad, but my GAS is telling me to wait for the Head :Ohno:


 
Your call man. It's been well cared for, doesnt rattle, and comes with extra tubes if desired. I really enjoy it, but have to free up room for this 6100lm.


----------



## rich24a

In the UK the Class 5 head and cabinet will be available on the 24th March...

Marshall Class 5 Head | Andertons

Marshall Class C110 1x10 Speaker Cabinet | Andertons

It seems strange that it's only a 1x10 cabinet at the moment though...


----------



## MM54

The faceplate is done and installed on the CA10, and damn it looks GREAT. I don't have any good pictures, but I'll hopefully get one or two soon. I don't expect to get any more work done this week, as moving has taken over my life.

Shiny + Black = Win


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> The faceplate is done and installed on the CA10, and damn it looks GREAT. I don't have any good pictures, but I'll hopefully get one or two soon. I don't expect to get any more work done this week, as moving has taken over my life.
> 
> Shiny + Black = Win



_Awesome!!!_


----------



## Gtarzan81

MM54 said:


> The faceplate is done and installed on the CA10, and damn it looks GREAT. I don't have any good pictures, but I'll hopefully get one or two soon. I don't expect to get any more work done this week, as moving has taken over my life.
> 
> Shiny + Black = Win


 
Winning!


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> The faceplate is done and installed on the CA10, and damn it looks GREAT. I don't have any good pictures, but I'll hopefully get one or two soon. I don't expect to get any more work done this week, as moving has taken over my life.
> 
> Shiny + Black = Win




sweet!


----------



## IbanezMark

Can't wait to see it, Matt


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Can you tell we are all excited Matt? Post pics whenever you can.

Rich, that is odd. The 1x10 cab was not mentioned before.


----------



## DirtySteve

The head & cab looks exactly like what I wanted to do with my black one earlier on, but I knew I couldn't flip the controls so I abandoned the project.
They must've read my mind!


----------



## MM54

Again, thanks for all the interest guys  Here's a picture I took today of the face of the CA10


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Again, thanks for all the interest guys  Here's a picture I took today of the face of the CA10



**DROOLS**




LOL

i want one!

you should but vintage chicken head knobs on it.


----------



## tonefreak

how much gain are you expecting that to produce without a pedal in front of it?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> Again, thanks for all the interest guys  Here's a picture I took today of the face of the CA10



SEXY! WOW!!!! I mean seriously WOW!!!!

The head box for that just begs to be black or red!!!!


----------



## tonefreak

I'm thinking black, with a black grill cloth, and red piping for the head box? 

with chicken head knobs.


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> **DROOLS**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> i want one!
> 
> you should but vintage chicken head knobs on it.



I love chickenhead knobs, and have a drawer full of them  They'll be on here (I took a picture with them on actually, but it turned out terrible, the lighting was all wrong )

As for gain, It should be about the same as the class5, but I will probably tweak it a but (this is the prototype after all) to get more. Of the two preamp tubes (thus 4 triodes), three are set up as gain stages. One's a cathode follower to drive the tonestack.



DSL100 Dude said:


> SEXY! WOW!!!! I mean seriously WOW!!!!
> 
> The head box for that just begs to be black or red!!!!



 It'll be black, much like the ML100 is. My logo is black and red as well, so it'll all work out nicely 

Now that I think of it, I don't think the ML100 has many pictures around, maybe I'll get some soon of it, too 

Edit: It'll be black with black cloth, and if you can find me red piping (I'm fairly sure AES doesn't have it), I'll use it


----------



## tonefreak

Mojotone has burgandy piping.

as does The Vintage Sound


----------



## tonefreak

here ya go

Custom Amp Covers - Piping


----------



## MM54

Nice, what do you think, the burgundy or red? I'm thinking the flat-out red will match best.


----------



## tonefreak

RED!



i wonder what it would look like with red chicken heads?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Straight up red would match best with the faceplate and I would guess logo.

I would love to see pics of your 100 watter too.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I also think that red chrome knobs would look slick.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Red tolex, with black piping, and a red/black logo.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, that would be hot too.


----------



## DirtySteve

Damn, I missed all the fun! ...again.  Looking good though and I agree with these guys! Love them Chicken knobs and you just can't go wrong with red & black!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

It has some serious coolness factor to it huh?


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes it really does! ... I was just thinking though, how hard is it going to be to find a matching cab? Not that I care all that much, but someone might.


----------



## tonefreak

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

matching cab.

let me see. 

i might be able to build some matching cabs for it in my spare time this summer.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm considering a 110 cab to put my Scumback in. I really don't want to sell it, but I need a use for it if I'm going to keep it. I'm really hoping it will sound good with the CA10, because it wasn't very impressive in my C5.


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, i think personally i'll build a 1x12 cab for it.


----------



## IbanezMark

Matt, would you consider selling the amp minus headbox when you're making them?
I would really like to make a red box for one


----------



## DirtySteve

I was just thinking since I already have the 10" speaker, ...but I also just remembered I have a 12" WGS Green Beret, too. Maybe both in one cab? (I'm just thinking out loud here)

Edit: nevermind, the GB is 8 ohm and the Scummy is 16.


----------



## tonefreak

that could be cool too. 

maybe do a taller narrow cab. like them old Kustom cabs


----------



## DirtySteve

I edited my post. I forgot about the load. one is 16 ohm and the other is 8ohm.


----------



## IbanezMark

I like this setup for a low wattage/small headbox amp:


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, that looks good! is that yours?

Change the grill cloth to this...




...and use red piping, lose the logo and it'd be perfect. 

found here BTW, http://www.guitarengineeringltd.com/black-red-grillcloth-47-wide.html


----------



## IbanezMark

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah, that looks good! is that yours?
> 
> Change the grill cloth to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and use red piping, lose the logo and it'd be perfect.



Not mine, but I saved that pic because I'd like to build something similar at some point. It's a nice size and looks much better than a horizontal 2x12 IMO


----------



## Gtarzan81

I like the vert 2x12s also.....


----------



## MM54

IbanezMark said:


> Matt, would you consider selling the amp minus headbox when you're making them?
> I would really like to make a red box for one



Sure, it'll be a touch cheaper for the buyer as well, since I could subtract cost of tolex and hardware and the time to make the box, making a shipping crate is much more affordable 

Since [somebody] asked, I'll try to get a couple pictures of the ML100 up here sometime soon, but for now, I'm off to get what will likely be the last wave of work done on the CA10 before the last of my shop equipment gets boxed up for the move (work should resume early next week).


----------



## IbanezMark

MM54 said:


> Sure, it'll be a touch cheaper for the buyer as well, since I could subtract cost of tolex and hardware and the time to make the box, making a shipping crate is much more affordable
> 
> Since [somebody] asked, I'll try to get a couple pictures of the ML100 up here sometime soon, but for now, I'm off to get what will likely be the last wave of work done on the CA10 before the last of my shop equipment gets boxed up for the move (work should resume early next week).



Cool!
Could you PM me a ballpark price for what I mentioned? Do you have a figure in mind yet?
Fortunately when I move to NY, I'll have a full woodworking shop at my disposal still. I'd go crazy if I didn't have a shop


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dang it guys!!!!!

I was all set to throw the CA10 on top of my 1960A and calling it a day.

Now all of ya rat bastards got me thinking of tall custom 2x12 cabs or getting a Marshall 2061CX to go with it.

AAAAGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> Sure, it'll be a touch cheaper for the buyer as well, since I could subtract cost of tolex and hardware and the time to make the box, making a shipping crate is much more affordable
> 
> Since *[somebody]* asked, I'll try to get a couple pictures of the ML100 up here sometime soon, but for now, I'm off to get what will likely be the last wave of work done on the CA10 before the last of my shop equipment gets boxed up for the move (work should resume early next week).



*Who?????

ME?!?!?!??!??!*


When ya can bro, no worries. Y'all know we all love our gear pics but we know your schedule so no pressure.
















So, do you have those pictures up yet...


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> Dang it guys!!!!!
> 
> I was all set to throw the CA10 on top of my 1960A and calling it a day.
> 
> Now all of ya rat bastards got me thinking of tall custom 2x12 cabs or getting a Marshall 2061CX to go with it.
> 
> AAAAGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!



I was thinking the same thing...then I started going through my collection of cab photos. Now I have GAS


----------



## DirtySteve

_ *CA10FTW!* _ ...has a nice ring to it, don't it!?


----------



## IbanezMark

Here's some more to add to the GAS

http://www.marshallforum.com/332732-post41.html


----------



## MM54

IbanezMark said:


> Cool!
> Could you PM me a ballpark price for what I mentioned? Do you have a figure in mind yet?
> Fortunately when I move to NY, I'll have a full woodworking shop at my disposal still. I'd go crazy if I didn't have a shop



I'm packing up my albums (  ) then I'll get that PM sent 



DSL100 Dude said:


> Dang it guys!!!!!
> 
> I was all set to throw the CA10 on top of my 1960A and calling it a day.
> 
> Now all of ya rat bastards got me thinking of tall custom 2x12 cabs or getting a Marshall 2061CX to go with it.
> 
> AAAAGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!



I built a 2x12 speaker cabinet for pseudo-hi-fi (repurposed amp to listen to my ipod in my shop) a while back. I really don't want to do any more, so the CA10 will live on my B cab with the rest of the amps 



DSL100 Dude said:


> *Who?????
> 
> ME?!?!?!??!??!*
> 
> 
> When ya can bro, no worries. Y'all know we all love our gear pics but we know your schedule so no pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you have those pictures up yet...







DirtySteve said:


> _ *CA10FTW!* _ ...has a nice ring to it, don't it!?



Sure does!


----------



## MM54

Well since [someone] was so impatient , here's a couple pictures of the ML100:


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Well since [someone] was so impatient , here's a couple pictures of the ML100:




nice!


Lachesky yer last name?


----------



## MM54

Yep


----------



## tonefreak

kewl


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> Well since [someone] was so impatient , here's a couple pictures of the ML100:



      

Looking good!!!

*LOOKING DANG GOOD!!!!!!*


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey fellas. 

Is anyone heading to Musikmesse this year? Maybe that will be where they announce and show off the new Class 5 stuff???


----------



## DirtySteve

Man I'd love to be in Germany for that! (& many other reasons!) 

I took Orpheus777 up on his offer and bought one of his modified pots for his headphone volume mod. The pot arrived yesterday and I hope to try it out on my black C5 this weekend and see what it does. If it works the way I understand it does, it should be really cool.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Let us know how it works out. I admit that I just don't have a need with how I am using mine but by sheer curiosity I would like to know how it turns out.


----------



## DirtySteve

I use the headphone trick a lot, but I've said all along I wish it was a half power option instead of only 1/4 power. I sit on the floor directly in front of my amp when I do it or it's not loud enough. 

If I understand it correctly, this mod is basically turning the headphone out into like a built in attenuator that will go from a whisper to full power, but I can't wrap my head around how it works. I'm just going to try the mod with alligator clips before I go getting out the iron or drilling any holes and see what it does. If it works as advertised it should be awesome.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I agree totally. For me it is all about the tone. When I tried the bedroom trick out I could barely hear the amp. Old ears with too many amps, guns, and power tools I reckon. If the guy is actually keeping the tone but reducing the volume I am sure it will be great for some of folks.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well in most of his posts he keeps repeating that it's all about preserving the tone. From what I gather, all the mods he's talking about only involve the headphone out and don't interfere with the original circuit design at all and are completely reversable.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Shameless bump.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Today I rolled tubbes in my C5 and ended up mullard V1 JJ V2 and new tad power tube, even though the stock tube was tad the new one sounds better. Which brings me to the problem at hand, how in the hell am I supposed to get this retainer off of the stock tube? this sumbitch is tight. Just for the record its the new style nuke proof super glued rubber o ring thing. Thanks, Guy


----------



## Axis

Stringjunkie said:


> Today I rolled tubbes in my C5 and ended up mullard V1 JJ V2 and new tad power tube, even though the stock tube was tad the new one sounds better. Which brings me to the problem at hand, how in the hell am I supposed to get this retainer off of the stock tube? this sumbitch is tight. Just for the record its the new style nuke proof super glued rubber o ring thing. Thanks, Guy





I replaced a badly microphonic TAD power tube with a reissue Mullard over the weekend.Big difference!!!! More gain rounder bottom and middle.Sounds amazing.Looks like the TAD was damaged in shipping,rattles real bad.I have a JJ and Sovtek 12ax7's that work fine.I highly recomend cheking out the RI Mullard EL 84.The TAD sounded ok but this is way better to my ears.

The tube retainer is glued to the tube!! I used a small screwdriver to loosen the retainer(top and bottom) around the tube.Be patient,this takes a while.
Good Luck!


----------



## DirtySteve

You kind of have to work it back and forth carefully, while pulling it to sort of walk it out. It really pissed me off the first time I did it but after 3 or 4 tube swaps it starts to loosen up a bit. I'm not even using it anymore though and I haven't had a tube fall out yet.

Edit: I really don't think it's glued in, but it seems that way! I thought it's just the new rubber sticking to the glass. Once you get it to unstick it starts to get easier.


----------



## IbanezMark

DirtySteve said:


> You kind of have to work it back and forth carefully, while pulling it out.



Yup, that's what she said


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, I did Orpheus777’s bedroom volume mod temporarily using alligator clips and I love it and hate it at the same time.  

…As a bedroom amp using only the ¼ power headphone out (bedroom trick) it gives the ability to turn it all the way down and back to full ¼ power from there. That part works awesome!! The mod did make some subtle changes in tone that I think I like, but the changes it made are only on the ¼ power headphone option. When you move the speaker plug over to the extension speaker jack to run at full power you lose the tone you get with the mod. 

The love part --> The mod takes away some of the bass. Though it seems to have a little less gain, I don't think it's a bad thing as it still has plenty and seems to like my pedals better. It also seems to add some harmonic content that wasn't there before that is really awesome. All good things to my ears. I really like the reduced bass a lot! It seemed like with the bass turned all the way up “with” the mod is the same as the bass turned all the way down “without” the mod. I did a comparison between my 2 C5s, but I only have one speaker tail so I had to switch it back and forth and my amps have different preamp tubes. Normally, I almost always run the bass at 0 with the treb and mids dimed.

The hate part--> I like the tone changes it made, but they only effect the attenuated tone and not the full on tone. I want the reduced bass part all the time, as it is just what I've been thinking this amp needs to sound better with buckers and now I'm convinced! Now I need to figure out (meaning find someone elses mod) how to reduce the over all bass in the amp full on or attenuated?


----------



## DirtySteve

IbanezMark said:


> Yup, that's what she said


----------



## DirtySteve

...and Stringjunkie, it's almost as aggravating putting the new tube in and getting it lined up right!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah I got it, what a pita. I also tried a Mullard in the power and it was 2nd place behind the tad. Mind you I was listening through a 4x12 and not the factory speaker though.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I keep hoping that one of mine will start to crap out. I am just looking to replace tubes in one.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Tacos FTW!!!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey LH!



*TACOS FT MF'N W!!!!!!*


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey LH!
> 
> 
> 
> *TACOS FT MF'N W!!!!!!*



lol

Whats up my taco loving bro


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Taking it in bro. Enjoying the moment...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Taking it in bro. Enjoying the moment...



Good for you!

Pass the salsa please


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Heck yeah, A lil salsa, a lil cheese dip...


Kids eat free at Chilis tomorrow.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Heck yeah, A lil salsa, a lil cheese dip...
> 
> 
> Kids eat free at Chilis tomorrow.



I love Chilis salsa. Thats good stuff. But Chilis is hardly mexican food.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Not even close to mexican food.

But I agree about the chips and salsa. I always fill up on that and take my dinner home. Never fails.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Not even close to mexican food.
> 
> But I agree about the chips and salsa. I always fill up on that and take my dinner home. Never fails.



YES! I love the chicken crispers too


----------



## Gtarzan81

longfxukxnhair said:


> YES! I love the chicken crispers too


 
They had some honey bbq ones I think, with the chipotle dipping sauce...

damn I'm hungry...


----------



## IbanezMark

..and I cranked my C5 through a 4x12 with my "hot" strat last night. It was a good hour of tonal bliss.


----------



## Gtarzan81

IbanezMark said:


> ..and I cranked my C5 through a 4x12 with my "hot" strat last night. It was a good hour of tonal bliss.


 
What kinda pickups you got in it?


----------



## IbanezMark

Gtarzan81 said:


> What kinda pickups you got in it?



DiMarzio super distortion in the bridge, 500K pots, 0.022uF caps.

That thing breathes


----------



## MM54

I want tacos now, damnit


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Do you fellas really think the pots and caps make a big difference in sound? I have my old Strat gutted right now and am working on a new pickguard loaded with Lindy Fralin's. So, is there that much difference?


----------



## DirtySteve

Wow dude, I've been so busy at work this week that I haven't had much time to be here, I didn't see your post.  ...and it looks like I'm not the only one. Do you even still need an answer? 

I don't know about the quality of Fender electronics but my guitar came with really cheap asian shit in it so I swapped all the electronics in my guitar about 2 years ago and the bigger difference to me was in feel. 

I swapped the pots for CTS and used Orange drops and Switchcraft switch and jack. I may have noticed a difference in tone but it was so long ago, but I clearly remember how much stiffer and tighter everything was. Like the knobs before were really easy to spin and now they're stiffer and don't feel as cheap and the taper is better. The switch feels alot sturdier. I don't think caps make as big of a difference except for value. Change the value and the tone definately changes even when it's rolled off.

I don't think it made as big a difference in sound as it did in feel.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Changing the pots, caps, and pickups made a huge difference in my Epi LP. Not sure about Fenders though.....


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Thanks guys. I was hoping you guys would jump in sooner or later.

I couldn't help but think that using some better pots and switches would benefit me for long term use. I have read all kinds of folks "cork sniffing" about what kind of electronics are in their Les Pauls or Strats. I understand that pickups can make a major difference in sound. But really, how much does the rest of it effect the sound? Steve, your opinion on the higher end stuff being tighter helps a lot. My original p/u selector switch has been loose, bent, and missing the little plastic tip for ten years or so. It may actually feel weird to have it back on at this point.
G, did you swap out just the electronics or did you swap pickups too?

Thanks again fellas.


----------



## IbanezMark

Hey DSL - the difference in pots and caps is basically splitting hairs (when replacing with other parts of the same values), but good quality parts will work well and last a long time.


----------



## IbanezMark

I have a new respect for the stock C5 speaker.

On its own, I'm not a huge fan. In the mix, man does it ever cut nice and have a really full sound!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

It has just the right sound to it don't it? And the more you break it in the better it gets. My black C5 sounds soooo friggin' amazing in the mix. Red is getting there too.


----------



## IbanezMark

Yeah, once it's in the mix it smooths out so nicely!
I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Thanks guys. I was hoping you guys would jump in sooner or later.
> 
> I couldn't help but think that using some better pots and switches would benefit me for long term use. I have read all kinds of folks "cork sniffing" about what kind of electronics are in their Les Pauls or Strats. I understand that pickups can make a major difference in sound. But really, how much does the rest of it effect the sound? Steve, your opinion on the higher end stuff being tighter helps a lot. My original p/u selector switch has been loose, bent, and missing the little plastic tip for ten years or so. It may actually feel weird to have it back on at this point.
> G, did you swap out just the electronics or did you swap pickups too?
> 
> Thanks again fellas.



I did the full deal all at once. Pots, caps, and pickups.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Mark, The first time I gigged with a C5 I knew that the little f'er was a keeper for life. I still want to pickup a green and white(creme) to go with the other two.

G, thanks for that. I have no doubt that by switching out everything you had AMAZING results! I think that is what I am going to end up doing too.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> G, thanks for that. I have no doubt that by switching out everything you had AMAZING results! I think that is what I am going to end up doing too.



The stock stuff sounded ok, but it never really did it for me, and the neck weas so dark and muddy it was unusable. I had a 1 bucker LP before basically. 

Now both are usable, and the neck puts you in Cream land. The bridge with the tone down some, takes you to AC/DC town!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Serious WIN!!!! 

Great pickups make all the difference.


----------



## DirtySteve

'God willing and the Creek don't rise' ...I'm picking up my junior tomorrow! 




...


----------



## IbanezMark

nice!
Juniors are awesome, no frills..all business


----------



## DirtySteve

... and a no frills...all business Class 5 to play it through! 

Life is good!...


----------



## DirtySteve

I swear I hate this place!! Oh, not "THIS" place, ...where I work! I should have known! This happens ever time I'm counting on it!

I guess I jinxed myself by posting! I just got payed and I was shorted $200!!! until tuesday! Now I'm pissed!! That was half the cash I needed to get my guitar! I have friends coming over tomorrow for a little jam session and it was all because I was getting my guitar!      

I work for the most backwards ass stupid disgusting MFs I've ever met in my life! PURE WHITE TRASH!! No warning or anything even though my boss has probably known for days! ...I cant wait to get my ass out of here! 

...sorry for the rant, i'm going to get drunk now.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Aw, Dude! That is seriously messed up. Not cool to be messing with your pay.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*DOUBLE POST FROM ANOTHER THREAD BUT I WAS FEELIN' IT:*

I swear I am convinced that the rattle issue is that most folks have been going from solid state or simamps to a tube head and then getting the Class 5 as their first experience with tube combos, are "hearing" more "problems" than what is actually there.

Not trying to knock anyone. I realize there is a diverse group of folks on here in age, skill, experience, etc. I am sure there may have been a few issues with some of the first C5's since there was a tech memo posted to try to help with possible noises. That said, I find it odd that *NO ONE THAT COMPLAINS ABOUT THE C5 HAS ACTUALLY RECORDED THE SAID RATTLE AND POSTED IT UP?*

I'm just sayin', normally folks are all over jumping the gun and posting youtube vids for what a C5 or AFD100 or whatever is supposed to sound like but I have not seen squat on noisy, rattling amps?

Is it possible that maybe some folks that have not had to use old cheap tube combos from yesteryear don't realize that sometimes when you get the amp turned up to move some air, it moves the tubes a bit as well?

Just a thought. Maybe a touch of a rant.... Not really ment to be but hey.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Picked up an Electro-Harmonix made in Russia 12AX7 pretty cheap today. Gonna give it a tryout this evening I think.

I am guessing this is one of the normal deals being cranked out right now? Sovtek, JJ, or something?


----------



## MM54

Electro-Harmonix is just EH, they're their own Russian tube. For CP 12AX7's, I like the EH stuff. They're gritty.


Hey guys  I'm still alive, barely. A lot of stuff to be done before I'll be able to get back at work on the CA10, although it's coming along well. I had to put up a wall and add in an entire new circuit for all my outlets and lights for the new workbench, amongst a TON of other stuff in the new house. The electrical everywhere is such a mess, still knob and tube in a lot of the first floor.

Anyways, I'm finishing the drywall tomorrow on the wall I built and wired today, so, in theory, I should be able to get my shop out of the stack of boxes it occupies now within the week, and resume assembly of the CA10.

That's all


----------



## dannyboy

hello everybody I'm new to A Touch of Class, I've had my class 5 for about a month and I'm loving it. however I have a question. I know that as with all valve amps sooner or later them valves are going to be replaced I know how to do that but I cant find any information on how to re bias the class 5 I want to do this my self to cut down on transport costs and have the fun of learing how to. please help.


----------



## Roadburn

dannyboy said:


> hello everybody I'm new to A Touch of Class, I've had my class 5 for about a month and I'm loving it. however I have a question. I know that as with all valve amps sooner or later them valves are going to be replaced I know how to do that but I cant find any information on how to re bias the class 5 I want to do this my self to cut down on transport costs and have the fun of learing how to. please help.



No need to bias. Just get yourself some EL84´s and a batch of 12A*7 and swap as much as you like.
This is a real party animal, tubes wise.

And congrats!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey Dannyboy, welcome to our little spot on Marshall Forum! 

Like RB said, the great thing about the C5 is that it lends itself to a great way to get folks comfortable with tube amps. Pick up some cheap current production stuff and play around with all the different setups to find what you like. Those of us who have been around them for a while love the whole "plug and play" setup.


----------



## DirtySteve

Welcome Dannyboy, These guys got it covered. You'll have to try a few combinations to see what works best to you. I’ve done tons of tube swaps in mine and I used to think the amp was very sensitive to different tubes, but the more it breaks in the less sensitive it seems to be. The Class 5 just rocks! Break that speaker in!



DSL100 Dude said:


> Aw, Dude! That is seriously messed up. Not cool to be messing with your pay.



Yeah, but I feel a little silly for going off in here. Sorry about that. It happens from time to time because of how my boss does business. People stiff him all the time because he's the type that trusts everybody and still believes in doing business on a hand shake. He loses a lot of money that way and he never learns.

I was so pissed because I asked him if I could expect my full pay and he said yes, so I made my post about picking up the guitar and made plans with my friends and then he shorted me. He lied to me and made a liar out of me and that just didn't sit well at all. 

I totally agree with your double post!

MM,… Glad all is well!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

No worries bro. If ya can't vent some steam here then what's the point. 


But you know what, when you do get to pick up that Junior it will be all the sweeter.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm sure you're right man, thanks. ...and if I wait till next weekend I can probably pick up a strap and upgrade to the gibson case, too. It's all good.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Right on!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So I am jamming away on RED today and it happened...





I was in shock!







Could it be!?!?!?!























*THE STOCK SPEAKER IS SOUNDING SCHWEET!!!!!!!! *


----------



## DirtySteve

I believe breaking the speaker in is more important than tubes or anything!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

YES! The G10F-15 is a finicky bee-oytch. I call it downright harsh when they come out of the box. But with some love and several hours of dimed jamming, that friggin' speaker just gets as fine as wine. I have never had a speaker break in so drastically.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> I have never had a speaker break in so drastically.



Hmmm,  ...that tells me I have a ways to go yet! I need to lay off the bedroom trick and dime that sucker!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, it really takes the commitment. I was running mine with my 1960A and just had to break myself so that I could get it broken in. Once it gets there though...


----------



## IbanezMark

*Class 5 FTW!!!*


----------



## DirtySteve

How many hours would you say it took? I've been thinking and I bet I don't have 15 to 20 hrs on my black one yet. It will now be my new mission in life!

BTW, I'm going to test Orpheus777's Slave out mod on my black one to see what happens when I slave it to my cream one. I'm not sure if I'm going to do the headphone volume mod permanently yet, but I definately want to try the slave out.


----------



## IbanezMark

DirtySteve said:


> How many hours would you say it took? I've been thinking and I bet I don't have 15 to 20 hrs on my black one yet. It will now be my new mission in life!
> 
> BTW, I'm going to test Orpheus777's Slave out mod on my black one to see what happens when I slave it to my cream one. I'm not sure if I'm going to do the headphone volume mod permanently yet, but I definately want to try the slave out.



I would say it depends on how hard you run it.
It probably took 10 hours of full bore, hot pickups playing to make mine sing.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Red took me a bit longer then Black did. I played the black one at LEAST two hours dimed EVERYDAY for a month. By then it came around real nice and quick. Black is still my "go-to" so Red has been coming along between getting used for "stereo" gigs and just jamming at home. It took a lot longer but that harshness is gone.


----------



## DirtySteve

I might not be as for away as I think. It's definately sweetening up but I haven't noticed a big change like DSL said yet.

I imagine slamming it with pedals would help too, huh?


----------



## IbanezMark

DirtySteve said:


> I imagine slamming it with pedals would help too, huh?



Absolutely. I should have noted that I ran mine boosted quite a bit too.
Maybe mine still has a bit more to go!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, everything you can do to push the chyt out of it helps.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yeah, everything you can do to push the chyt out of it helps.



Including playing bass through it!


----------



## DirtySteve

Oooooh yeeeeaaaah, we talked about that before and right after that I had a buddy bring his bass over one night just so I could let him play through my amp, but that was only like a couple of hours and he hasn't been back over with it. I need to give him another call. I forgot all about that.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh heck yeah! That would work real friggin good. Ben was spending a lot of time bassin' the C5.


----------



## IbanezMark

I tried a bass through my C5 with a Wylde overdrive.
Bassy, boosted distortion heaven


----------



## paulg

Hey Guys, I wanted to share this here...

As promised a few months ago, I'm proud to announce the release of "Pledging My Time", the new EP by Peter Parcek, one of Boston's premier blues artists! It is a brilliant poetic collection of Bob Dylan songs as interpreted by Peter, and was recorded, engineered by (me) Paul Girolamo and co-produced by Paul Girolamo & Peter Parcek at Tone Guru Studio in NH.

All guitar amps used in; "She Belongs To Me", "Leopard Skin Pillbox Hat" and "Beyond Here Lies Nothin'" are from a single Marshall Class 5! PP being new to the Class 5 was thoroughly blown away!

Please take a moment visit the attached link and enjoy the music!

Peter Parcek 3: Peter Parcek's New Release - "Pledging My Time" - Download Now

Peter Parcek | Soul Guitar | New EP | Pledging My Time


Thanks everyone!
Paul G


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Sounds FANTASTIC!!!! 

Great push for the Class 5!


----------



## paulg

DSL100 Dude said:


> Sounds FANTASTIC!!!!
> 
> Great push for the Class 5!



Thanks DSL100 Dude! On the song Beyond Here Lies Nothin' - we wanted a kind of late 60's British / Peter Green kind of feel for the song. The Class 5 came through! 

Also all the electrics on Leopard Skin Pill Box Hat were the Class 5.

On She Belongs to Me we used a 1936 National Resonator, and again, all the ebow guitar and electric melody guitars were the Class 5. 

It just goes to show that this amp isn't a toy and sounds amazing!


----------



## DirtySteve

I finally had a chance to listen and yeah, it sounds AWESOME!

*Class5FTWagain!!!*


----------



## Roadburn

paulg said:


> -stuff-
> 
> It just goes to show that this amp isn't a toy and sounds amazing!




Oh sir, but it is. A big boy's/girl's toy!!!
It's great to have one.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

paulg said:


> Thanks DSL100 Dude! On the song *Beyond Here Lies Nothin'* - we wanted a kind of late 60's British / Peter Green kind of feel for the song. The Class 5 came through!
> 
> Also all the electrics on Leopard Skin Pill Box Hat were the Class 5.
> 
> On *She Belongs to Me* we used a 1936 National Resonator, and again, all the ebow guitar and electric melody guitars were the Class 5.
> 
> It just goes to show that this amp isn't a toy and sounds amazing!



Those two songs just have some amazing TONE! Well, they all do but those two REALLY did it for me. That Resonator work was awesome.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, this time I have the cash in my crubby little hands before I said anything. If all goes well I will be going to pick up my guitar in about 30 minutes! 

Wish me luck! I seem to need it.


----------



## IbanezMark

DirtySteve said:


> Ok, this time I have the cash in my crubby little hands before I said anything. If all goes well I will be going to pick up my guitar in about 30 minutes!
> 
> Wish me luck! I seem to need it.



Don't rear end anybody on your way to the store!


----------



## DirtySteve

Aw man! Why'd have to go and say something like that!


----------



## rich24a

Good luck! Is that the Les Paul junior you're picking up?


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes, it's this one... 






and thanks...


----------



## paulg

DSL100 Dude said:


> Those two songs just have some amazing TONE! Well, they all do but those two REALLY did it for me. That Resonator work was awesome.



Thank you Dirty Steve! Nice guitar! Congrats! 

@Roadburn, that's the truth! It is a big boys toy! 

Thanks DSL100Dude! - The last song, "It Takes A Lot To Laugh" all the guitar work was Avid Eleven Rack. We mainly used the Eleven to lay down some scratch tracks, but Peter's performance was amazing, and the tone worked, so we kept it! And that's just how it works sometimes.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Yes, it's this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks...



*WOO HOO!!!*

Hope it is a great weekend!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

paulg said:


> Thank you Dirty Steve! Nice guitar! Congrats!
> 
> @Roadburn, that's the truth! It is a big boys toy!
> 
> Thanks DSL100Dude! - The last song, "It Takes A Lot To Laugh" all the guitar work was Avid Eleven Rack. We mainly used the Eleven to lay down some scratch tracks, but Peter's performance was amazing, and the tone worked, so we kept it! And that's just how it works sometimes.



From a producers standpoint and from a guitarists standpoint, how do you like the Eleven Rack? It has been kicking up a stir lately.


----------



## Roadburn

IbanezMark said:


> Including playing bass through it!




This helped my speaker a lot!
I have about 5 hours of bassplaying on it (guitar is so much more fun).


----------



## paulg

DSL100 Dude said:


> From a producers standpoint and from a guitarists standpoint, how do you like the Eleven Rack? It has been kicking up a stir lately.



I've never been a big modeler fan, but of them all I really like the Eleven. It's appearing on another record I'm producing for a female Americana/Blues artist. I think the developer Chris Townshend of Avid put a lot into making it very realistic. The sounds are scarily close in some cases and even more so after they go through post-prod.

It's funny - we'll use the Eleven to work out arrangements, or try to find what sound would go best and then end up keeping it! Ha! 

In this case, Peter loves tweeds. Boutique builder, Collins, made a "Peter Parcek Signature" model. Peter opted not to bring any of his amps for the sessions - and of all the ones here, we used a tweed-lux model I tweaked the night before. He loved it, and I suppose if I didn't tell ya, you'd never know.


----------



## dread1

I'm going to slap a celestion 7442 from 69' tonight.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Roadburn said:


> This helped my speaker a lot!
> I have about 5 hours of bassplaying on it (guitar is so much more fun).



Guitar is more fun but there is some cool bass grooves in there. My bass gear is very modern for slapping so I don't get to play around much with that crunchy rock bass tone.



paulg said:


> I've never been a big modeler fan, but of them all I really like the Eleven. It's appearing on another record I'm producing for a female Americana/Blues artist. I think the developer Chris Townshend of Avid put a lot into making it very realistic. The sounds are scarily close in some cases and even more so after they go through post-prod.
> 
> It's funny - we'll use the Eleven to work out arrangements, or try to find what sound would go best and then end up keeping it! Ha!
> 
> In this case, Peter loves tweeds. Boutique builder, Collins, made a "Peter Parcek Signature" model. Peter opted not to bring any of his amps for the sessions - and of all the ones here, we used a tweed-lux model I tweaked the night before. He loved it, and I suppose if I didn't tell ya, you'd never know.



Thanks for that. While I have a lower end simamp unit and not the biggest fan either, I do all kinds of different gigs and some just are NOT amp friendly. I can see the value of them from that stand point but since my recording experience is nill, I was curious how they do.



dread1 said:


> I'm going to slap a celestion 7442 from 69' tonight.



NICE! We would all love to know how it compares.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been stuck in the 70's for three days! Wow, what a difference a guitar makes! It's just awesome...


----------



## Stringjunkie

Glad to hear your diggin the new guitar Steve! Christmas in April.. Pretty cool. I'm steady waiting on my sd1 to get back from ofa, SHOULD be any day now but them postal workers can get confused I suppose.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks man, I've been blown away! I had no idea how shitty my old guitar was. It's for sale now, but not to any of you. 

I'm curious about that sd1...


----------



## Kev

Finally got my Mk ii the C5-01 (not A1 as I was originally informed)

No headroom on this amp whatsoever but that suits me. It starts to break up around 3-4 and that was with P90's have yet to plug my Les Paul in. 

Low power thingy sounds a bit crap to me but with the early break up you won't really need it


----------



## DirtySteve

Do you mean that the breakup comes earlier than in the older ones? I never run mine lower than 3 o'clock.


----------



## Kev

This one breaks up a quarter turn earlier than my origonal. About 9 or 10 on a clock face, I take it you mean you run yours at 3 o'clock on a clock face ?


----------



## Kev

And I got it £70 cheaper because it was just in and they had it marked up with the price of the old one so they let me have it for that........result !!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes, thanks I fixed it. (I'm at work and I'm swamped so I was in a hurry)

Thats strange about the break up on the mkii, is there more gain on tap when it's cranked?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Kev said:


> Finally got my Mk ii the C5-01 (not A1 as I was originally informed)
> 
> No headroom on this amp whatsoever but that suits me. It starts to break up around 3-4 and that was with P90's have yet to plug my Les Paul in.
> 
> Low power thingy sounds a bit crap to me but with the early break up you won't really need it



Pics or it's a Gorilla.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I reckon it is because of the pickups I use but both of my C5's break up around that nine spot too. Works for me, I don't do clean.


----------



## DirtySteve

...I forgot, I also picked up a used Swollen Pickle and what a cool pedal that is! ..if you like fuzz.


----------



## Kev

Img_0096.jpg
img_0091.jpg


----------



## Kev

Oops that didn't work. 

I'm on an Iphone and can't get it to work, will post pics later from pc

doesn't seem to be much more gain than old one.


----------



## tonefreak

Kev said:


> Oops that didn't work.
> 
> I'm on an Iphone and can't get it to work, will post pics later from pc
> 
> doesn't seem to be much more gain than old one.



k... but till then it's still a gorilla. with lower breakup. 

can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Kev

Sorry for the poor quality, taken on a camera phone


----------



## Kev

Not sure if it's just my imagination becuse it's an upgraded model but this little beast growls like you wouldn't believe.

I've had the chance to plug in my Les paul after using a Tele with P90's and the sound of the humbuckers just blew me away


----------



## tonefreak

NICE.


i like it!


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome! I now want one for the tube location alone!


----------



## IbanezMark

DirtySteve said:


> Awesome! I now want one for the tube location alone!



SO much more convenient!


----------



## Kev

Can't wipe the smile off my face, this little thing sounds so sweet I'm grinning like a feckin idiot. I think my wife is about to pull the plug on me.

Anyone got suggestions for replacement valves for these ?


----------



## dread1

Kev said:


> Can't wipe the smile off my face, this little thing sounds so sweet I'm grinning like a feckin idiot. I think my wife is about to pull the plug on me.
> 
> Anyone got suggestions for replacement valves for these ?



I tried about 10 different preamp tubes in v1. The red labelled marshall is in there as a winner. 
As for the 7442 that I put in there, it definitely gives it more of a vintage, bluesbreaker type of sound. It lacked on the low end though. I did a couple of swaps back and forth, and the stock one that came with it did have much more balls, but not something I really want in this amp. Also, the volume dropped with the 7442 considerably. I tried all of those preamp tubes to see if I could get a darker tone to compensate for the low end loss, but nothing.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Thanks for sharing the pics. I have to agree that the relocation of the tubes is the winner for me. 

So, I need a white one and a green one...


----------



## MM54

I've been so busy, I have a competition on Saturday that preparing for has eaten up all my time. Hopefully by the middle of next week I'll be back on track with the CA10. I do apologize for all the delay :/

To keep interest, here's a shiny picture again:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Love it. I reckon tomorrow will get pretty crazy with the start of Musikmesse tomorrow and what should be the official unveiling of the updated C5 combo and new C5 head.

Perfect time to be plugging the CA10!


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> Love it. I reckon tomorrow will get pretty crazy with the start of Musikmesse tomorrow and what should be the official unveiling of the updated C5 combo and new C5 head.
> 
> Perfect time to be plugging the CA10!



Here's my plan. Tomorrow I'm busy all day with random crap, Thursday and Friday I'm building a machine for the competition that will take all day Saturday. Sunday will be a clean-up day. Hopefully Monday I'll be able to finish getting my shop back in order and set back up, and Tuesday I'll be able to get back to work on the CA10. Wednesday will be busy, but I may be able to get a little bit done. I'll be out of town Thursday, Friday, and Saturday, getting home late Sunday. After that, I'll be free I think for a long time to get it finished, tweaked, and take a couple orders 

This is assuming nothing stupid comes up, which is pretty common for me


----------



## Gtarzan81

DirtySteve said:


> Awesome! I now want one for the tube location alone!



Me too!


----------



## Ewlman

About the new Mk II C5-01... What are the changes done to it really? Any change in tone compared to the original? Just wondering since it seems like the price tag got boosted quite a bit, about 100 euros...


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> Awesome! I now want one for the tube location alone!




Was gonna say that aswell. Gtarzan is thinking the same.
The MkI will have the EL84M for more headroom and the other some crunchy tubes.
Man, time for my taxrefund...


----------



## Roadburn

MM54 said:


> -stuff-
> 
> I do apologize for all the delay :/
> 
> To keep interest, here's a shiny picture again:



Why apologize? We all know you have been moving MM.
No deadlines, just quality. <---some kind of motto maybe.


----------



## Kev

Ewlman said:


> About the new Mk II C5-01... What are the changes done to it really? Any change in tone compared to the original? Just wondering since it seems like the price tag got boosted quite a bit, about 100 euros...


 
It's really just the valves being re-sited, the low power switch and generally been beefed up a bit.
Tonewise to my ears there's less headroom and it's a bit "growlier" (if that's a word). It was never going to be a million miles away from the original considering it's an upgrade of that rather than a new amp altogether.

It's worth paying the extra to get an amp like this (easy for me to say as I got mine for the same price as the original) but I agree 100 euro's is a bit steep for some mods that really should have been in the first one.

My view is once you have it you won't even remember paying the extra, you'll be too busy cleaning the sticky mess from your underpants


----------



## Kev

Some pics of the guts, means absolutely nothing to me, just looks like a load of wires and glass things but might be of interest to some guys on here













Managed to crank it today while the family was out, used the Les Paul with 57 Classic humbuckers and soiled my drawers


----------



## DirtySteve

Damn, you're killing me here Kev!


----------



## Kev

Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Kev

Good old Marshall, problem already

When I play a chord with it cranked and let it decay a weird sort of fizz noise comes from the amp ???????????


----------



## rich24a

The new head and combo have now been officially announced:

Marshall Amps :: Class5

This also includes a demo video of them both...


----------



## rich24a

They've also got a leaflet on their website about the new head and combo... 

http://marshallamps.com/downloads/files/C5head+combo.pdf


----------



## DSL100 Dude

As expected....

Marshall Amps :: Class5

Looking sexy.


----------



## DirtySteve

Now I've got GAS for a Cream head to mod with a slave out. Has there been any talk of colors yet?


----------



## Gtarzan81

I strongly question the folks that complain about the Class 5 volume. I have one. I live in an apartment. It is decently loud, and I play it only certain hours out of respect to my neighbours. Havent had 1 issue. 

From some of the comments, people make it sound like a plexi stack in your house. It isint. If you live in an apartment and crank it at 5am, or 11pm, you will have noise issues. Otherwise, no worries.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Weird, my post just came up????

Great to see all the excitement.


----------



## rich24a

I've just read in the manual that you can't use both the 8ohm and 16 ohm outputs at the same time on the head... Looks like there won't be any full stack Class 5's...


----------



## DirtySteve

Hanging out on this forum is starting to get expensive!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

rich24a said:


> I've just read in the manual that you can't use both the 8ohm and 16 ohm outputs at the same time on the head... Looks like there won't be any full stack Class 5's...




8ohm out to first 16ohm cab with parrallel jacks, out from first cab to 2nd cab and bam! C5 full stack!




DirtySteve said:


> Hanging out on this forum is starting to get expensive!




Isn't that the truth.


----------



## Koop

I haven't visited here for a while...I've been so enamored with my Egnater Tweaker that my Class 5 has been neglected. Tonight I plugged in my Epiphone Riviera P93 into the Class 5 with volume at 1 O'clock and this thing is a tone monster with P90 pickups. My wife is out of town and cranking it up wasn't an issue. I was thinking about unloading the Class 5 but now I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## TyrackT71

my New (in spirit ) 1970 Gibson SG special with my Class5


----------



## IbanezMark

Nice combination!!


----------



## dread1

How much for the head ya think????


----------



## DSL100 Dude

If I remember right the talk was that the head will be priced at what the orginal combo sold for.


----------



## MM54

Roadburn said:


> Why apologize? We all know you have been moving MM.
> No deadlines, just quality. <---some kind of motto maybe.



Thanks man 

I like that line, maybe I'll print it really big and put it on the wall above my bench


----------



## Kev

Not sure about the US but in the UK the new combo is £70 dearer than the old one and the head is £40 dearer than the old combo


----------



## DSL100 Dude

YouTube - NEW Class5 head & combo demo


----------



## DirtySteve

Nice Tyrack, Great looking SG! I thought I was in the market for one but I ended up buying this instead... 






...btw guys, my new "evil shit eatin' grin" avatar represents the look on my face since the first time I plugged her into my Class 5! ...  what a tone!!!


----------



## TyrackT71

DirtySteve said:


> Nice Tyrack, Great looking SG! I thought I was in the market for one but I ended up buying this instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...btw guys, my new "evil shit eatin' grin" avatar represents the look on my face since the first time I plugged her into my Class 5! ...  what a tone!!!


 haha thats a sweet LP! i still keep my studio for all my les paul needs


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Guys, I am having serious GAS! Not sure what to get first, guitar or amp...


----------



## DirtySteve

Thats a tough one dude, which do you need/want the most?


----------



## tonefreak

guitar.








































and amp


----------



## DSL100 Dude

This is all just straight up want.
Steve, I have to admit that seeing the Jr. is not helping. This past weekend I finally was able to mount most of my guitars up on the wall in my music room. Of course that has me wanting another one too.

There this is this amp I have been drooling over...

Uggghhhhh.....


----------



## DirtySteve

"Uggghhhhh....." 

I know what you mean. I want a new mkii now because of Kev so I get that. 

I just love the tube location and I'm almost ready to sell both of my 1st runs to do it. and then there's the C5 head and the CA10 ...and another guitar for straight up metal!?!?!?!!


----------



## tonefreak

yeah, well i want a 2204, 3 more cabs, a CA 10, a MKII class 5 head and cab, a tele,


----------



## DirtySteve

...forgot about the Tele. 

GAS sucks! ...have I mentioned that my car has been broken down for a couple of years now, and I keep buying gear I don't really need anyway! sheeesh...


Actually I did need a new guitar...Priorities, you know...


----------



## Kev

Well seeing as we're sharing............

Here's my new Gibby LP Traditional with the MkII


----------



## mike_pittsburgh

I dunno.
I played one in a muzak store a couple weeks ago.
Didn't get blown away like I hoped, as I was gassing for one..bad.

Thought it would be cool as shit.
I really dig plexi type OD. (Allman Bros)
It sounded more like early clapton. (blues breaker.) Which I personally don't like. Much. At all.

Ok, I'll say it. Hate. Fuck'en hate.
Don't like the Vox AC4TV either. Nope.
I really wanted to like it. I did!
WTF is wrong with me?
Maybe my ears are retarded from too much ass tone over the years in playing thru. crappy amps? 
I'm going to hell, for sure.


----------



## Axis

Les Paul and Marshall is a great mix!
I like the new C5's ,all the new features make a good thing better.
I definitely like the new tube location.I have become an expert at taking the tubes out of a Mk1. I walked by a JVM stack at Guitar Center ooh that looked nice.....


----------



## DSL100 Dude

A Les Paul paired with a Class 5 is always a win.

Mike, sorry that it didn't work for you. I would like to say maybe it was a crappy amp or some such but if you found early Clapton then I would say it just may not be the one for you. The BluesBreaker sound as well as the "Plexi-Allman Bros." is in there but to get it I have to dime it. The pickups make a huge difference as well. My Jackson's push the amp harder and get that extra drive.

Of course a little OCD in front goes a LOOOOOOOONNNGGGGGG way too!


----------



## Gtarzan81

YouTube - NEW Class5 head & combo demo


----------



## Metalrulez

DSL100 Dude said:


> Pics or it's a Gorilla.



Every amp needs a tube stack switch!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## DirtySteve

What exactly is it that happens when the speaker breaks in? How does the tone change? Can it be described? (esp. the bass)

I don't think my speaker is broken in yet, I play attenuated too much since I found out my neighbors could hear me. I cranked it up full on last night for the first time in a couple of weeks and I was really disappointed. I just couldn't get the same feel and responce I get using the bedroom trick. 
(BTW, I still have Orpheus's vol. mod hooked up, which cuts down the bass and gain a little bit)


----------



## tonefreak

i honestly don't think you notice that the speakers are broken in untill you go play a different one that's speaker isn't broken in.

it's like your most comfortable pair of jeans. you don't notice that they are the most comfortable untill you put on a different pair and realize that they are stiff and uncomfortable compared to the first pair.


----------



## DirtySteve

tonefreak said:


> it's like your most comfortable pair of jeans. you don't notice that they are the most comfortable untill you put on a different pair and realize that they are stiff and uncomfortable compared to the first pair.




Ilike your example there... and that's what I thought until a couple of weeks ago when DSL100 said the change was dramatic. I been thinking about that.


----------



## mike_pittsburgh

DSL100 Dude said:


> A Les Paul paired with a Class 5 is always a win.
> 
> Mike, sorry that it didn't work for you. I would like to say maybe it was a crappy amp or some such but if you found early Clapton then I would say it just may not be the one for you. The BluesBreaker sound as well as the "Plexi-Allman Bros." is in there but to get it I have to dime it. The pickups make a huge difference as well. My Jackson's push the amp harder and get that extra drive.
> 
> Of course a little OCD in front goes a LOOOOOOOONNNGGGGGG way too!



I didn't have my Les Paul to play the amp with, and I didn't get to really dime it cuz they don't have an amp isolation room to try out gear in.
There is still hope!
I'll take my old LP Custom next time and I will dime it.
Thanx man!


----------



## Kev

mike_pittsburgh said:


> I didn't have my Les Paul to play the amp with, and I didn't get to really dime it cuz they don't have an amp isolation room to try out gear in.
> There is still hope!
> I'll take my old LP Custom next time and I will dime it.
> Thanx man!



..........and you're gonna love it

I've had mine cranked for 8 solid hours today (with cigarette breaks) as the wife and kid are out for the day leaving me, Les and Marshall up to our own devices. 
The 57 Classic pick ups in the lester really compliments this amp and I swear you couldn't pull the smile of my face with a tractor, i've been grinning away like a moron all day

got 2 hours left before they're back..........sweet !!!!


----------



## Kev

Dirty Steve wrote:

"I cranked it up full on last night for the first time in a couple of weeks and I was really disappointed. I just couldn't get the same feel and responce I get using the bedroom trick"

I was finding that as well but you just have to stretch her legs a bit and she sweetens up then when you switch back to low power it sounds crap in comparison


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> Dirty Steve wrote:
> 
> "I cranked it up full on last night for the first time in a couple of weeks and I was really disappointed. I just couldn't get the same feel and responce I get using the bedroom trick"
> 
> I was finding that as well but you just have to stretch her legs a bit and she sweetens up then when you switch back to low power it sounds crap in comparison



I just assumed everyone read my other post about it a couple of weeks ago, that's my bad... I'll explain a little more...

I did (temporarily) the Volume mod that Orpheus777 posted about (http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/24530-simple-class5-mod.html) on the head phone out. The mod does effect the tone. It cuts out some of the bass and tightens up the bottom some as well as adds some harmonic content that just makes the amp sing. A very, very good thing to my ears! I really like it, but I wish it effected the full on tone as well. 

With the mod it's like the bass turned all the way up is about the same as the bass turned all the way down without the mod and it's tighter, but it only effects the headphone out and not the full on tone. I really like the difference in the tone it made. I want to mod the circuit to have less bass over all as thats where the big difference is, but I don't know how to do it.

I know that my speaker isn't broken in all the way yet and I was wondering if it might not be that big of a deal once the speaker is fully broken in. I was hoping someone would say that when the speaker breaks in good, that the bottom tightens up.  ...I was just fishin'!



It's not intentional, but the wheels in my head never stop turning, I even dream about this shit! I can't shut it off....it's an anxiety thing. If it's not this it would be something else.


----------



## Zane

Just got one a couple days ago and I must admit I am enjoying it


----------



## mike_pittsburgh

Ok, I did some digging, and found a logical explanation as to why my first impression of the C5 was not so good;
There is an amp tech on the Les Paul forum that posted detail mods on the C5, he explained that the imput impedence is all wrong for single coil pickups. (one of many mods he details.)
I tried the amp out with an American telecaster.
Anyway, here is a link to the discussion so you amp tech types and see what you think. (The dude certainly seems cool as hell.)

Some Mods for Marshall Class 5 - My Les Paul Forums

Let us know what you think.


----------



## Gtarzan81

mike_pittsburgh said:


> Ok, I did some digging, and found a logical explanation as to why my first impression of the C5 was not so good;
> There is an amp tech on the Les Paul forum that posted detail mods on the C5, he explained that the imput impedence is all wrong for single coil pickups. (one of many mods he details.)
> I tried the amp out with an American telecaster.
> Anyway, here is a link to the discussion so you amp tech types and see what you think. (The dude certainly seems cool as hell.)
> 
> Some Mods for Marshall Class 5 - My Les Paul Forums
> 
> Let us know what you think.



Theres a solution on this....buy a Les Paul! See? Problem solved!


----------



## DirtySteve

I still haven't played one with single coils, but the difference between my old LP "style" and my new LP "Junior" is night and day! 

My Junior has a coil split and it sounds awesome.


----------



## mike_pittsburgh

Gtarzan81 said:


> Theres a solution on this....buy a Les Paul! See? Problem solved!



lol
I have one. Just didn't take it with me because I didn't plan on amp shopping. (Should have known better, as GAS strikes often and without warning.)

Now, when I play a C5 with my LP, if I still don't like it; I'm just gonna keep my yap shut, rather than posting about it. 

The whole issue for me was getting ideas from the forum about what amps to consider. I appreciate the forum feedback and respect the fact that the same gear doesn't have universal appeal to everyone.

(unless it's a plexi)


----------



## colchar

mike_pittsburgh said:


> Thought it would be cool as shit.
> I really dig plexi type OD. (Allman Bros)




I am about to buy my first Les Paul and I'd love to be able to get Dickey Betts type tone. I believe he had Burstbuckers in Goldie and my LP will have 57s in it but the Dickey Betts signature LP also had 57s so I hope the pickups can get me part way to where I want to go. Now I just have to figure out which amp will get me the rest of the way there.


----------



## Gtarzan81

mike_pittsburgh said:


> lol
> I have one. Just didn't take it with me because I didn't plan on amp shopping. (Should have known better, as GAS strikes often and without warning.)
> 
> Now, when I play a C5 with my LP, if I still don't like it; I'm just gonna keep my yap shut, rather than posting about it.
> 
> The whole issue for me was getting ideas from the forum about what amps to consider. I appreciate the forum feedback and respect the fact that the same gear doesn't have universal appeal to everyone.
> 
> (unless it's a plexi)


 
I was mainly being a smartass. I can see how an amp would be tuned to sound better towards either single coils or buckers. The C5 sounds great with buckers stock. Havent tried it with singles, as i dont own any....


----------



## mike_pittsburgh

Awe man.

I'm the last one to find out that they are releasing an "improved" C5 and a head version.

I really like the idea of a head, since I have a couple of marshall cabs already.

At least I didn't run off and buy a C5, only to have the new ones hit the shelves a month later.

(Exactly what happend when I bought my Fender BJ.)


----------



## colchar

Has anyone discovered what the North American pricing on these is expected to be?


----------



## DirtySteve

Edit: Nevermind I was wrong.


----------



## JUBILEELOVINFOOL

It would be sweet if they offer the new head in the white elephant tolex


----------



## tonefreak

JUBILEELOVINFOOL said:


> It would be sweet if they offer the new head in the white elephant tolex




A to the fuckin MEN!

that would be SWEET!


----------



## Kev

Ok first things first, I know absolutely nothing about how amps work so this might be a stupid question but is there any way the low power option signal on the new C5-01 could be boosted a bit because IMO it's TOO low powered. I can have every knob, including guitar, on 10 in one room with my wife watching tv in another with no complaints. 

I think a 1 watt option instead of the 0.1 would have made it a far better product


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey fellas! Great conversation while I was out this week. WOW! Where do I begin...

Uh, speaker break in:
On about EVERY amp and speaker cabinet I have owned it was a slow and gradual thing that I never really noticed. My 1960 cabs both in the past and current are EXCELLENT examples of this.
The Class 5 on the other hand seems to my ear to really sound better once the speaker gets to a certain point. On both of mine, the tone was great but the highs were EXCESSIVELY harsh. If I was anywhere near in line with the speaker the "ice-pick" thing was severe. The lows were "boomy". After enough time playing the amp wide open,

***NOTICE: ALL TONE CONTROLS AND VOLUME ARE SET TO 10! MAX! FULLY CRANKED! FULL THROTTLE! AND IN MOST CASES, FURTHER PUSHED WITH A TS-9 TO GO TO 80's ROCK/METAL LAND!!!***

the speaker would smooth out and "sweeten up". Specific to the bass, I can ACTUALLY use it with out the amp sounding like a subwoofer in some kids trunk. I admit I tend to roll back bass and treble on my EQ when I dime it though because I try real hard not to muddy up the mix with my bands. I will run the middle and 7-10 and the volume at 7-10 though with NO HESITATION.

My Les Paul sounds best with the C5. The Jackson's push the amp harder since the pickups are hotter.

Running at low volume 2-3 on the volume with an OCD still keeps me happy when I have to "keep it down". If I hear the strings on the guitar over the amp then forget it, I will just play acoustic.


Class 5 head in white:
OH HECK YEAH BROTHER!!!!! SIGN ME UP FOR THAT!!!!!



1watt or .1:
The attenuator that Ben uses...





While the low power thing I am sure is great for plenty of folks, it seems to me a good adjustabl attenuator makes more sense so that there is more adjustment. 
But I again admit I am just guessing, I am lucky enough to run mine at full throttle most of the time.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Well, gents I sold the mk1 Class 5 to a local guy today. I'm not a part of the C5 crew now....


----------



## JayCM800

Hey good for you Gtarzan! I'm still gassin' and going thru a "financial slowdown"...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gtarzan81 said:


> Well, gents I sold the mk1 Class 5 to a local guy today. I'm not a part of the C5 crew now....



G, you will always be part of the crew. Heck we even welcome LH up in here.


----------



## Jeba

Oh no, why did i just have to revisit this site. Makes want a Class 5 again 
But out of money and won´t be seeing any for some time.

How is the new mk2?
Are the rattles all gone by now?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

What rattles?


----------



## Gtarzan81

I didnt haz no rattles.


----------



## IbanezMark

It was only some of the 1st generation C5's that had rattles.

No problems with mine!


----------



## mike_pittsburgh

colchar said:


> I am about to buy my first Les Paul and I'd love to be able to get Dickey Betts type tone. I believe he had Burstbuckers in Goldie and my LP will have 57s in it but the Dickey Betts signature LP also had 57s so I hope the pickups can get me part way to where I want to go. Now I just have to figure out which amp will get me the rest of the way there.



The main suggestions I got from the forum for the exact question you have raised was;
1. 1978x reissue. (going rate ~ $1,000)
2. Class 5 (used for ~$300)
3. Plexi clone. ($1,000-$3,000 depending on builder.)

I'm pulling for the class 5 option cuz that would be hells cheaper, and would help minimize further hearing damage from standing in front of dimed tube amps.
There are options with the 1987x in cutting the volume in the fx loop so at least you could get pre-amp distortion without crank'in it, other than the obvious attenuator path.
It ain't easy being a tone junky and suffering thru GAS with numerous bad gear decisions.
Good luck and let me (us) know what you finally found to get that sweet ass tone.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

As most of you know, I am ALL ABOUT the great Lead and SuperLead Marshall's. Old or new makes no difference to me. THEY ARE MARSHALL!!!

That said, the BEST thing about the Class 5 is that you get that "Plexi" Marshall sound without blowing out the doors. 

*CLASS 5 FTW!!!!!*


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> Ok first things first, I know absolutely nothing about how amps work so this might be a stupid question but is there any way the low power option signal on the new C5-01 could be boosted a bit because IMO it's TOO low powered. I can have every knob, including guitar, on 10 in one room with my wife watching tv in another with no complaints.
> 
> I think a 1 watt option instead of the 0.1 would have made it a far better product



I totally agree with you! I've been saying that all along! I talked with Ortheus777 about this and he said it could be done but it would change the tone big time if it was done, and not for the better. I don't understand these things either though.



DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey fellas! Great conversation while I was out this week. WOW! Where do I begin...
> 
> Uh, speaker break in:
> On about EVERY amp and speaker cabinet I have owned it was a slow and gradual thing that I never really noticed. My 1960 cabs both in the past and current are EXCELLENT examples of this.
> The Class 5 on the other hand seems to my ear to really sound better once the speaker gets to a certain point. On both of mine, the tone was great but the highs were EXCESSIVELY harsh. If I was anywhere near in line with the speaker the "ice-pick" thing was severe. The lows were "boomy". After enough time playing the amp wide open,
> 
> ***NOTICE: ALL TONE CONTROLS AND VOLUME ARE SET TO 10! MAX! FULLY CRANKED! FULL THROTTLE! AND IN MOST CASES, FURTHER PUSHED WITH A TS-9 TO GO TO 80's ROCK/METAL LAND!!!***
> 
> the speaker would smooth out and "sweeten up". Specific to the bass, I can ACTUALLY use it with out the amp sounding like a subwoofer in some kids trunk. I admit I tend to roll back bass and treble on my EQ when I dime it though because I try real hard not to muddy up the mix with my bands. I will run the middle and 7-10 and the volume at 7-10 though with NO HESITATION.
> 
> <snip>



That's kind of what I wanted to know... I played my cream C5 the other day to see if there was a difference since I've been using my black one exclusively since I decided to sell the cream one and now I hear a definate difference in the speakers. Amazing 

Gtarzan, I'm glad you finally sold it, I was beginning to wonder if there was any market for the 1st runs.

................................

This new Junior of mine is a monster! I finally get the whole Les Paul/Marshall thing now! WOW! ...The pick up is way hot for me though. While it sounds killer for flat out rockin', ...it won't clean up with the guitar volume... _AT ALL_!! I'm thinking seriously about a pickup swap but I have no idea to what?


----------



## DirtySteve

mike_pittsburgh said:


> <snip>I'm pulling for the class 5 option cuz that would be hells cheaper, and would help minimize further hearing damage from standing in front of dimed tube amps.
> <snip>



That's what I like best about the class 5, it doesn't make my tinnitus any worse, and amazing tone for the money!


----------



## tonefreak

sooooooooo

i be thinkin lately.


I have... 3 pedals and an amp that i don't use.
Fender Blues Junior
Ernie Ball VP Junior
Dunlop High Gain volume pedal
Boss MT-2

if i took them in to guitar center and traded them in, how close to a C5 do you think i could get?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

TF: Best I can say is to take it down there and see what they will do or craiglist that whole setup for what you think is fair and maybe you will get a bite.

Steve: I am glad that you were able to hear what I was trying to " 'splain ". It really is tough to talk about things like tone and such but dang I love it. These C5's are just too darn cool. The Junior may clean up a bit more for you if you go with a "pure PAF" from Lindy Fralin.

Welcome to Lindy Fralin Pickups: Fralin Humbuckers - The Finest Guitar Pickups Available Today!


----------



## mike_pittsburgh

tonefreak said:


> sooooooooo
> 
> i be thinkin lately.
> 
> 
> I have... 3 pedals and an amp that i don't use.
> Fender Blues Junior
> Ernie Ball VP Junior
> Dunlop High Gain volume pedal
> Boss MT-2
> 
> if i took them in to guitar center and traded them in, how close to a C5 do you think i could get?



I just bought a BJ recently. Used ones at Guitar Center are going for around $350. Shouldn't have any problem getting $300 for it on Craigs List. You should come out with enough for the C5 and beer money.
You'll take a beating if you try to trade in.
just say'in.


----------



## Gtarzan81

mike_pittsburgh said:


> I just bought a BJ recently.



Hey, how you get it is up to you. We dont wanna know about it...


----------



## tonefreak

mike_pittsburgh said:


> I just bought a BJ recently. Used ones at Guitar Center are going for around $350. Shouldn't have any problem getting $300 for it on Craigs List. You should come out with enough for the C5 and beer money.
> You'll take a beating if you try to trade in.
> just say'in.




i know man, i've had the blues junior up on craigslist for $300 every 2 weeks for the past 3 months, i've had some interest, but no serious buyers. 

and i've had the pedals on CL for $125 for the whole batch a couple of times, no bites there either.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Fail!

Time to list everything for $450! Then when you take 425 or 400 they feel good and you still get what you want.


----------



## DirtySteve

GC uses ebay to see what things are selling for, then they offer usually no more than half of that. At least that's what the one I go to does. 

I usually get a better trade in since I've been going to the same GC for years and they know me. I bought 3 amps with the same $400! 1st a Peavey Classic 50 on clearance for $400, then I traded it even for an Egnator Rebel 20, then traded the rebel for my black C5.


DSL, thanks for the pickup recommendation, I'll check them out. I was also thinking about a P-Rails with a triple shot. 3 in one and one is a p-90... or maybe a Gretch, but which one? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## telemarshall

DirtySteve said:


> DSL, thanks for the pickup recommendation, I'll check them out. I was also thinking about a P-Rails with a triple shot. 3 in one and one is a p-90... or maybe a Gretsch, but which one? Decisions, decisions...




Your mention of a Gretsch reminded me of how nice my Gretsch G5120 sounded the other day when I plugged it into my C5... 

I really didn't expect to hear a tone I liked, but man, that Gretsch really sounded great thru the C5!

(Come to think of it, I haven't heard a guitar yet that _didn't_ sound great thru a Class 5...)


----------



## DirtySteve

Well Tele, _thanks a lot for that GAS!! _ A Gretsch duo jet is in my future, but it's way down on the list. I need to win the lottery or something first!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Very sexy! I keep thinking a Gretsch needs to go in to my library. Seeing shots like that only makes it worse.


----------



## mike_pittsburgh

Gtarzan81 said:


> Hey, how you get it is up to you. We dont wanna know about it...



lol

Dood, at a $499 price point, it would have to be like, porn star level quality.


----------



## DirtySteve

...for $499 I could get a BJ and a Class 5!


----------



## telemarshall

DirtySteve said:


> Well Tele, _thanks a lot for that GAS!! _ A Gretsch duo jet is in my future, but it's way down on the list. I need to win the lottery or something first!




Well, in the meantime, you could get a Pro Jet - I picked up this goldtop for $275 used - - and it's a great axe.. Love those mini-humbuckers and the neck..


----------



## telemarshall

DSL100 Dude said:


> Very sexy! I keep thinking a Gretsch needs to go in to my library. Seeing shots like that only makes it worse.




Go for it DSL! I picked up both of my Gretsches used (I paid $420 for the G5120, and $275 for the Pro Jet). Both in pristine condition. 

Love these Gretsches!


----------



## MM54

CA10 Update: Work resumed, all that's left is to load the board, put in the tubes, and do everything relating to the headbox


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> CA10 Update: Work resumed, all that's left is to load the board, put in the tubes, and do everything relating to the headbox




COOL


----------



## DSL100 Dude

telemarshall: Great scores! Dang dude, I have to say those are amazing and at such great prices. Awesome! 

Matt: Fantastic bro, looking forward to some clips.


----------



## MM54

Thanks guys 

I'm thinking tomorrow evening I may get some work done on it, maybe even get it working Saturday. Pictures will be posted as soon as I get some worth posting  Clips will be posted when... well, when I can get some clips


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey DSL, did you ever get tubes from Marty? I'm about to place another order for a Sylvania EL84, a Raytheon EL84 and a mullard 12ax7. 

Also, Do you use a Lindy Fralin? I checked them out and I think that might be the ticket, but I'm not sure what output I should go for. I'm going to have to do more research. 



Tele, your not helping!  I was only thinking about a pick up! Seriously though, those guitars look awesome and I bet they sound great through the C5!


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> CA10 Update: Work resumed, all that's left is to load the board, put in the tubes, and do everything relating to the headbox






MM54 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I'm thinking tomorrow evening I may get some work done on it, maybe even get it working Saturday. Pictures will be posted as soon as I get some worth posting  Clips will be posted when... well, when I can get some clips



Cool!  Saving for it now!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I suck. I still need to do an order with Marty. Always keeps getting put on the side lines and then I think about and it and wish I had some t00bs to play with.

I have one Jackson w/ a Fralin High Output Humbucker and I ordered a set of Blues Specials for my Strat. I know the H.O. is kinda the wrong direction you are looking to go so I will say that the clarity and punch is what has me sold as a Fralin user for life. 

I REALLY want to get a set with an underwinded neck and an overwinded bridge to load in either my Les Paul or another Jackson as my "vintage" guitar.

So many options. Wish I could try 'em all...


----------



## DirtySteve

I think maybe I'll write to them and see what they recommend. I'd like to keep the same vibe but in a lower output. Thanks


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You will be pleased.


----------



## Gtarzan81

Guys, i have 2 EL84s I got from Marty, and the guy who bought my Class 5 didnt want to buy extra tubes. They are Russian vintage tubes, and give the C5 a bit more headroom. 

PM if interisted.


----------



## telemarshall

DSL100 Dude said:


> telemarshall: Great scores! Dang dude, I have to say those are amazing and at such great prices. Awesome! QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks, DSL ~ Yeah, I got great deals on both of 'em!


----------



## MM54

Wow.

A bit bassy, but wow.






A few tweaks, then all that's left is everything relating to the headbox


----------



## rich24a

That's looking great, Matt...  Is it a class A design like the class 5?


----------



## tonefreak

lookin good Matt!

you know i want one. i just can't afford it yet. LOL


----------



## MM54

rich24a said:


> That's looking great, Matt...  Is it a class A design like the class 5?



Yep! Class A, all tube. Should do around 10W (I've not measured it yet), and I'll tell you what, 10 Watts is LOUD! Luckily there's internal attenuation since there's no master volume 



tonefreak said:


> lookin good Matt!
> 
> you know i want one. i just can't afford it yet. LOL



Start saving your change, it's worth it, I just put a couple hours on it and I'm still impressed with the versatility


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Yep! Class A, all tube. Should do around 10W (I've not measured it yet), and I'll tell you what, 10 Watts is LOUD! Luckily there's internal attenuation since there's no master volume
> 
> 
> 
> Start saving your change, it's worth it, I just put a couple hours on it and I'm still impressed with the versatility




my plan exactly... hopefully by july or so i'll be able to buy one.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

telemarshall said:


> DSL100 Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> telemarshall: Great scores! Dang dude, I have to say those are amazing and at such great prices. Awesome! QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks, DSL ~ Yeah, I got great deals on both of 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> A bit bassy, but wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few tweaks, then all that's left is everything relating to the headbox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent! Awesome progress. I have been moving things around in my music room and I am seeing a good spot for one of those babies.
Click to expand...


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> Wow.
> 
> A bit bassy, but wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few tweaks, then all that's left is everything relating to the headbox


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So I went "head to head" with the Class 5 and the 1987x today.

Very interesting. I won't bore you with volume, y'all already know the answer to that.

The really great part about this little showdown was the tone.

Using my old Peavey 4x12 cab loaded with old @$$ Shetfields, I played both amps and found that the Class 5 is crazy close to the tone of the 1987. The bass response on the C5 is more compared to the high treble channel but the high end on the C5 is also more then the normal channel. So, I will be getting a small patch cable for tomorrow and trying the "jump panel" deal on the 1987x to see if I can nail it.

So, once again...

*CLASS 5 FTW!!!*


----------



## IbanezMark

That almost sounds like justification for me to buy a 50 watter


----------



## JayCM800

MM54! Please post a video of that baby in action!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I think it is on the to do list.


----------



## rich24a

DSL100 Dude said:


> So I went "head to head" with the Class 5 and the 1987x today.
> 
> Very interesting. I won't bore you with volume, y'all already know the answer to that.
> 
> The really great part about this little showdown was the tone.
> 
> Using my old Peavey 4x12 cab loaded with old @$$ Shetfields, I played both amps and found that the Class 5 is crazy close to the tone of the 1987. The bass response on the C5 is more compared to the high treble channel but the high end on the C5 is also more then the normal channel. So, I will be getting a small patch cable for tomorrow and trying the "jump panel" deal on the 1987x to see if I can nail it.
> 
> So, once again...
> 
> *CLASS 5 FTW!!!*



Sounds awesome, I'd love to see a video of this...


----------



## Kev

Does anyone know if valves are covered in the waranty ? Or do you have to replace them yourself

My C5 has went microphonic at just a few weeks old


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Not sure about the UK but in the US the t00bs are NOT included in the warranty. On the bright side, Marty can hook you up with some tube goodness.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

rich24a said:


> Sounds awesome, I'd love to see a video of this...



 I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes, I just ordered some EL-84s and a mullard for v1 from Marty . I'll be letting y'all know how they sound! 
...that's Martystrat54 btw.


----------



## rich24a

DSL100 Dude said:


> I will see what I can come up with.



Nice, I look forward to it


----------



## Gtarzan81

DirtySteve said:


> Yes, I just ordered some EL-84s and a mullard for v1 from Marty . I'll be letting y'all know how they sound!
> ...that's Martystrat54 btw.


 
Cool. And if anyone wants my 2xel84's, I can let them go for $15 per. I paid 20, btw.


----------



## Kev

DSL100 Dude said:


> Not sure about the UK but in the US the t00bs are NOT included in the warranty. On the bright side, Marty can hook you up with some tube goodness.



Cheers, might do that, I'll check what's on offer locally first. 

My LP is away for a set up and now my C5 has gave up the ghost leaving me with just a squier and an MG. Not a good day


----------



## MM54

JayCM800 said:


> MM54! Please post a video of that baby in action!





DSL100 Dude said:


> I think it is on the to do list.



Indeed it is. Right now I'm running a random EH EL34 I had laying around (I think it came in my Marshall) in it and some CP preamp tubes. I'm going to roll some NOS in it and get a recording sometime soon


----------



## MM54

Have I mentioned that the CA10 can also run 6L6's? It can probably run KT66/77/88/90/100's and 6550's as well, but I don't have any laying around to test it out to be sure 

It sure sounds good with a NOS 6L6 though


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> Have I mentioned that the CA10 can also run 6L6's? It can probably run KT66/77/88/90/100's and 6550's as well, but I don't have any laying around to test it out to be sure
> 
> It sure sounds good with a NOS 6L6 though



*Awesome!! *It just keeps getting better and better all the time! Can I preorder now?


----------



## tonefreak

Hey Matt, what are your financing options?

LOL


----------



## DirtySteve

Bummer! Marty's partner sold the EL84s and didn't log it in!?! ...so no EL84s for me... ...I am still going to try the mullard though.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Bummer.

Well, the Mullard should be pretty awesome.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Matt, how does the amp work with all thise different tubes? That is really awesome but I thought all of them ran at different currents or voltages or whatever?


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Bummer.
> 
> Well, the Mullard should be pretty awesome.




True enough, but I was really looking forward to trying some different el84s. Oh well.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I can understand that. I would love to do the same thing but darn it, I keep finding other gear to snatch up.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> *Awesome!! *It just keeps getting better and better all the time! Can I preorder now?



Not formally quite yet, but you can save your money so you're ready when I am  I don't even have the headbox planned. I have the plywood cut, but that's about it. I need to get my hands on another bench router to round the edges of enough panels to make several boxes 



tonefreak said:


> Hey Matt, what are your financing options?
> 
> LOL



Well you can pay 2/3 up front and the last third when it's ready (they're all naturally built-to-order), or all at once 



DSL100 Dude said:


> Matt, how does the amp work with all thise different tubes? That is really awesome but I thought all of them ran at different currents or voltages or whatever?



With the plate voltage required to run in Class A, and the cathode bias, it is within operating parameters for all the tubes I've tried. I have to double-check my transformer spec's to make sure nothing is going to overdraw, but I think it should be safe to run most common large power tubes. I hadn't thought of running other tubes until just recently.


----------



## tonefreak

MM54 said:


> Not formally quite yet, but you can save your money so you're ready when I am
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can pay 2/3 up front and the last third when it's ready (they're all naturally built-to-order), or all at once
> 
> 
> 
> With the plate voltage required to run in Class A, and the cathode bias, it is within operating parameters for all the tubes I've tried. I have to double-check my transformer spec's to make sure nothing is going to overdraw, but I think it should be safe to run most common large power tubes. I hadn't thought of running other tubes until just recently.




if i find some spare money this summer, you know i'll be ordering one.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Way cool awesome!


----------



## DirtySteve

*cool! *


----------



## Axis

Kev said:


> Does anyone know if valves are covered in the waranty ? Or do you have to replace them yourself
> 
> My C5 has went microphonic at just a few weeks old



Me too
I bought a reissue Mullard and evreything is good now.
One EL84 is a pretty cheap fix


----------



## Kev

Axis said:


> Me too
> I bought a reissue Mullard and evreything is good now.
> One EL84 is a pretty cheap fix



Really cheap for me because it turns out Marshall give you a 90 day warranty on valves in the UK but I think I'm just going to put some better ones in anyway.


----------



## DirtySteve

I must be the only one that swapped tubes before I ever turned it on.


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> I must be the only one that swapped tubes before I ever turned it on.




Nope, my tube was broken when I opened the sealed box.
I think I can post a pic tommorow.
Too bad I got a Sovtek EL84M instead, less headroom.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Both of my C5's came out of the box in perfect condition. They are both still running on the original factory t00bs!


----------



## DirtySteve

Roadburn said:


> Nope, my tube was broken when I opened the sealed box.
> I think I can post a pic tommorow.
> Too bad I got a Sovtek EL84M instead, less headroom.



I bought one one of the '67s from Marty and I was so disappointed when I tried it. Now I'm finding I can't even give the damn thing away!


----------



## Roadburn

Roadburn said:


> Nope, my tube was broken when I opened the sealed box.
> I think I can post a pic tommorow.
> Too bad I got a Sovtek EL84M instead, less headroom.




I meant to say, more headroom... Sorry.
Oh, and it is a current production tube, not NOS.


----------



## colchar

At the store I deal with yesterday they said it looks like the new version of the C5 combo will cost the same as the old one. Not sure if that is 100% accurate and I have no idea what the head version is expected to cost but that should maybe give us some idea of what the new ones are likely to cost here in North America (or, at least, in Canada).


----------



## DSL100 Dude

If they stay within the same price point then I say the C5 WILL become the hot seller of the year.


----------



## DirtySteve

So I got my tubes from Marty Sat. and I've been rolling tubes all weekend! He sent the Mullard and since he didn't have the EL84s he sent me an EH as well. Both sound awesome! 

The Mullard is like having a treble boost on all the time, it screams and is very aggressive! I had to cut the treble way down on the amp and turn the bass up a little. It even made that Soviet Military el84 tube sound good. It also sounds great with a RI Mullard el84. The EH sounds killer as well, but I haven't done as much with it. 

So far I've kept my Raytheon black plate in V2 and have only messed with V1 and the power tube, but I'm not done. I think it's safe to say that I'll never go back to production 12ax7s in this amp, ...there's no comparison! ...now if I could just find some el84s...


DSL, I think I'm about to pull the trigger on a LF high output HB with a 9k tap...


----------



## MM54

I have a '62 blackburn mullard and a raytheon blackplate in the CA10, sounds killer. I don't have any NOS EL-34's though.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm hoping to have a stash of NOS glass waiting for it! I have 4 preamp tubes now but I want a second Raytheon. This is getting addictive now, but I don't care. I've been playing alot more so I'm learning new things while I'm rolling tubes and it's a lot of fun.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*Lindy Fralin FTW!!!!!*

You guys make me a little envious of those NOS collections. I need to stop buying gear and "tune up" some of what I have.


----------



## DirtySteve

I will say this though, the tubes seem to make less and less difference as the speaker breaks in. I think I'm finally getting somewhere now.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gotta love a well broken in Class 5!!! Pure magic.

I am taking my red one out on a gig tomorrow night.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm amazed at how bright and powerful the Mullard is compaired to all my other preamp tubes....it's in a league all it's own. My C5 is spittin' razerblades!!! I imagine it would kill in a band situation, talk about cut!..but it's pretty bright all by itself! I actually like it best with the Soviet Military el84....it seems to make up for the lack of gain.

A couple of recent observations just because (unrelated to above): I've noticed that with 2 pedals it sounds great but as soon as I add one more the tone suffers. I've also noticed how it seems to sound a lot better if there are other people besides myself in the room. I tried putting foam pieces up on the wall around the room, but it's not the same as people being there.



And finally....This entire post is because I needed a mental break, I'm slammed at work with 3 bosses all needing shit from me at the same time and I can only do one thing at a time! _I'm going mad I tell you...stark raving mad!!_

...that is all, thanks for listening...I feel much better now...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

nuttin' wrong with a mental flush to keep ya sane. 

That is cool that you found a tube set that worked for that EL84. I know it has been a love/hate thing for a while now.
99% of the time I only have my Crybaby and OCD in front of the C5. (or TS-9) I noticed with too many pedals the tone did start to fade. I tried a different combo of pedals to see how I could get the most bang for the buck. A tech could probably jump in here and explain it all to us but I found that using a mix of "true bypass" and ?regular? pedals seemed to get the best results.
I have always been fascinated with acoustics. How sound travels and our percetion of it is amazing. I agree that people make amps and speakers sound better. A FULLY carpeted room that is square is decent as well. In my experience, foam blocks are really hit or miss. The staggered type right up in the corner where the ceiling meets the wall seem to work well. This Fall I am planning to carpet my entire music room.


----------



## DirtySteve

The acoustics in my apartment suck and I don't have any carpet....just a plywood floor with rugs spread over it...no padding or anything. That's probably got somthing to do with it.

My usual pedals are Fuzz into OD.... sometimes I like to put another OD set as boost before my OD, but if I don't remove the fuzz the tone suffers. Doesn't seem to matter which pedals I use, the results are the same, but it's most noticable if my OCD is in the mix.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I'll admit it. Between my Class 5's and my 1987x, I have not been giving any time to my other amps. I will try some different pedals with the OCD and see if I get the same.


----------



## DirtySteve

Still loving my Mullard but not with the Soviet Military el84....I'll be happy to send it to one of you guys to try if you're looking for more headroom & less gain....no charge. (the el84, not the mullard, ha ha)

Ordered my Fralin....12.5k with a tap at 9k....zebra with off-white coil. I have 30 days to send it back for a rewind if either output is not right. Just from talking to them on the phone, I really like this company.


----------



## germ_x

I've had my Class5 for a while now, maybe 6 months or so, and over this time I've grown to really appreciate its tone, responsiveness and touch-sensitivity. I even appreciate its volume, which some might consider a downside. But for me, the volume of the Class5 through a 4x12 is perfect for playing classic rock and blues with bass and drums. When not playing with in a band scenario, I still like to run it through the 1960A but utilize the headphone jack for low volume. This is the perfect volume for practice at home when others are in the house.

Here's my plan for the C5 head. I'm planning to run a full stack with the C5 head. That's right, a full stack... 1960A and 1960B. How so? Well, we know the head is designed to handle 8 ohms because it has an out for that (the MKI combo will handle it too, according to SteveD who designed it - it can even handle no load according to him). What I plan to do is wire an additional output in parallel to the 16 ohm out and run both cabs at 16 ohms. This will create an 8 ohm load (see Orpheus777's thread). 

Now, you might be thinking 'but the C5 head will look rediculous on top of two full-sized cabs'. You're right. So... I'm going to remove the chassis and put it into a custom plexi-style full-sized head cab. 

Close your eyes and picture it - a full (and full-sized) C5 stack. 

By now you also might be thinking that it would be stupid to spend the money on a custom head cab that will cost nearly as much as the head itself. Heck, I could probably buy a DSL for the cost of the head + the head cab. However, it would sound like a DSL, and I love the C5's tone much more. Also, the C5 has taught me that I don't need a 50 or 100 watt head. If I was playing metal that would be a different story, but for classic rock & blues, the C5 is hard to beat (IMHO).

Go ahead, flame me.


----------



## DirtySteve

No flaming here, it sounds cool....want to sell the head cab? 

I'm waiting on parts to try Orpheus's slave out mod and I already have the volume mod, but I dont need the additional extention speaker.


----------



## germ_x

DirtySteve said:


> No flaming here, it sounds cool....want to sell the head cab?
> 
> I'm waiting on parts to try Orpheus's slave out mod and I already have the volume mod, but I dont need the additional extention speaker.


 

When I get to that point, sure! I'm thinking this will be a mid-summer project, assuming the head is available by then. I'm looking at this cab: Marshall Style Large Box Head Cabinet, or possibly even a small box: Marshall Small Box Reproduction Head Cabinet [cab-mar-small-box-head] - $230.00 : The Vintage Sound, Your source for vintage tube amplifier and guitar parts!.

The slave out sounds cool. I wonder how it would sound slaving out to the EHX 44 Magnum (EHX.com | 44 Magnum - Power Amp | Electro-Harmonix). That could be a cool, easy setup if you found yourself in a situation where you needed more power but didn't have another head laying around.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dude! How in the world can any of us call down a flamin' for something that sounds so cool. A Class 5 in a Lead 50 smallbox or even a full 1959 cab sounds sweet sitting on top of a pair-o-'60's!!!


----------



## MM54

Speaking of boxes, the rough construction of the CA10 headbox may get underway this evening


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Now THAT is outstanding news!!!! Bring on the CA10!!!


----------



## Papus

Ain't no flames from me either!
I'll be running a C5 Head on a 1960AX/BX stack as soon it is hits the shops.
My end-goal is THREE C5 Heads running into 1960AX/BX triple stacks


----------



## MM54

Behold! A box! (Kind of. I guess you could consider it flat-packed for now  )






Wow that's a terrible picture. Sorry guys


----------



## DSL100 Dude

One step closer! I will say that is a good thing.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DirtySteve said:


> I bought one one of the '67s from Marty and I was so disappointed when I tried it. Now I'm finding I can't even give the damn thing away!



I have 2 of them 

Who wants them?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Are they really that bad?


----------



## DirtySteve

I would describe them as lifeless in the C5. If more headroom and less gain is what your after you might like them. A page back I offered to give mine to anyone who wants to try it. I'll even pay the shipping just to to get rid of it if someone else can use it.



Once again I've managed to stick my foot in my mouth and prove I'm an idiot. I called Lindy Fralin last night to find out how long my order would take and I was informed that it is impossible to tap a humbucker! It was a misunderstanding....when they said tap they meant splitting the coils and when I said tap I meant tapping in at a lower output. I had ordered a high output neck pickup instead of the bridge, too....soooo, he changed my order for me and now I have a 13.5k _bridge pickup_ on the way in 2 to 3 weeks. He is also sending me a new pot in case mine still doesn't clean up very well. He said he knows his will so he's giving it to me. I really like this company!


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> Are they really that bad?


 
Well, I DONT HAVE AN AMP THAT USES THEM RIGHT NOW...SOOO, THEY ARE PaPERWEIGHTS FOR ME.

They made my amp brighter, and gave it more headroom. 

I'll sell them cheap, if someone wants them.  I really dont want them to go on fleabay.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

THEY ARE CLASSIC NOS TUBES!!!!!!

Someone is bound to want them to give 'em a try. There HAS to be some folks on here that would like having a bit more headroom on their C5.


----------



## c588

DirtySteve said:


> I would describe them as lifeless in the C5. If more headroom and less gain is what your after you might like them. A page back I offered to give mine to anyone who wants to try it. I'll even pay the shipping just to to get rid of it if someone else can use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I've managed to stick my foot in my mouth and prove I'm an idiot. I called Lindy Fralin last night to find out how long my order would take and I was informed that it is impossible to tap a humbucker! It was a misunderstanding....when they said tap they meant splitting the coils and when I said tap I meant tapping in at a lower output. I had ordered a high output neck pickup instead of the bridge, too....soooo, he changed my order for me and now I have a 13.5k _bridge pickup_ on the way in 2 to 3 weeks. He is also sending me a new pot in case mine still doesn't clean up very well. He said he knows his will so he's giving it to me. I really like this company!



lol ill try it out...leave no stone unturned in the tone chase pm me


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> THEY ARE CLASSIC NOS TUBES!!!!!!



That's what sold me on it! I don't get it....I read tons of rave reviews so it must be something to do with the Class 5. The only other amp I have is a Epi Valve Jr and I thought it sounded a little better in there, but I don't really like that amp.


----------



## DirtySteve

c588 said:


> lol ill try it out...leave no stone unturned in the tone chase pm me



PM sent....the only stipulation is if you don't like it you have to offer the same deal to another forum member....deal?


----------



## c588

done and done nothing like a lil kindness to keep a fourm together


----------



## c588

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCMN5OQvQJM]YouTube - Marshall Class 5 Combo (New 2011 version)[/ame]


----------



## IbanezMark

"I've got my bridge pickup set for a nice juicy surprise"

I lol'd


----------



## DirtySteve

I lol'd when he sniffed the strat. 

Upgraded cab, too!?! I thought it was just the chassis.... I do not need more GAS!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I would bet the cab is the same and he ment the chassis. I love watching these guys but hey, it is for comedic value more than tech. Chappers does rock it out though.


----------



## DirtySteve

Soviet el84 is on it's way c588. Let us know what you think about it.


----------



## c588

sweet deal man cant wait to try it out! this will be the first tube swap ever in my mk1 class 5 still cant decide on a set of 12ax7's tho...thinking tungsol RI's


----------



## c588

YouTube - Marshall Class 5 Head Demo V2 - Nevada Music UK


----------



## Gtarzan81

c588 said:


> sweet deal man cant wait to try it out! this will be the first tube swap ever in my mk1 class 5 still cant decide on a set of 12ax7's tho...thinking tungsol RI's



I did exactly that, and it was awesome.


----------



## Boltmaker

Hi everyone, I just bought a used white class 5. I plugged it in and turned it on, After a minute or so the amp started to hiss, krackle, pops, and a loud white noise, No guitar was plugged in and all of the knobs were on 0. I have 30 days to ship it back. Any information will help, Is this a lemon or something minor. Thanks guys and gals


----------



## Boltmaker

I have a white one. Just was delivered thursday. It is used. When I plugged it in and turned it on, With no guitar plugged in. It started to crackle, Hiss , poping sounds. white noise etc.. Should I send it back , Or is it a cheap fix. Thanks


----------



## c588

hmmm ok so pretty sure ill do that ...tung sol and...NOS soviet el84 ...sound good lol?


----------



## germ_x

Gigged my Class 5 for the first time on Saturday night. 3 piece classic rock & blues, small club, Class 5 through my 1960A. The club was small enough that we didn't mic any of the instruments - just a mic for vocals, of course. 

I'm amazed at how good the Class 5 sounded, and also that volume wasn't an issue whatsoever. My wah bit the dust, so I was plugged straight in, no effects. Volume 8.5, treble & mids dimed, bass 0. Used my Les Paul Studio. 

After this gig, I'm really left to wonder if I even *need* a 100 watt head, but there's just something about the sound of a 100-watter, even when it's at the same volume as I run the Class 5, that seems so powerful. I can't quite put my finger on it, but 100 watts just sounds powerful even at low volumes. I don't know if that would matter at a larger gig where you're mic'ing up the cabinet no matter what amp you're using - I'm not sure that 'powerfulness' would translate through the PA monitors, although on stage it would make a difference. 

You guys may think I'm crazy, but tone-wise, I think my Class 5 sounds better than my '78 JMP 2203 for classic rock and blues. I love the JMP, but man I'm blown away by the Class 5's tone and performance.


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome!! 

*Class5FTW...again!!*


----------



## c588

like they say...simple is best


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I don't think your crazy brother. I am right there with ya.

The Class 5 just has that tone. The classic Marshall crunch that we all know and love. And to be able to use it on local "workingman's gigs" is what has made it my number one used amp these days.

I really feel that the main thing that the higher powered amps give us is the "fuller, more powerful" low end. Kinda like the same reason bass amps used to be 50watts while guitar amps were 5-10 watts. As guitarists started using Bassman's and of course Marshall's, Bassists were hulking 300 watt SVT's!
To give you a great example of that a few buddies and I were messing around just last week. Since we are all in that "Over the Hill Club" now we were messing around with my two Class 5's and the 1987x as a bass amp. We were trying to get all the sounds from early Clapton and Beatles stuff on through to AC/DC and 38 special. 60's and 70's all night. After a few hours we were impressed as heck with just how dang good it all sounded.

There is just something about these little amps that have such great soul.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That's right fellas...

*Class 5 FTW!!!!!*


----------



## c588

just got the tube in the mail..no time to put it in yet, looks like a very clean tube considering how old it is pins are arrow straight....and it was a hell of a packing job by steve two thumbs way up man!!


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## DirtySteve

I picked up a used Radial Hot British a couple of weeks ago and I've been messing with the settings and playing with it and it's a pretty cool pedal. I didn't think it would be replacing my MXR Classic OD until last night when I swapped it back to the MXR....well that lasted about 5 minutes before I swiched it back to the Radial. I'm using it as a boost with the gain all the way down and volume full up and it rips!


----------



## c588

whats a good site to get me some 12ax7's?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> I picked up a used Radial Hot British a couple of weeks ago and I've been messing with the settings and playing with it and it's a pretty cool pedal. I didn't think it would be replacing my MXR Classic OD until last night when I swapped it back to the MXR....well that lasted about 5 minutes before I swiched it back to the Radial. I'm using it as a boost with the gain all the way down and volume full up and it rips!



MXR makes good stuff but that Hot Brit is awesome. A guy I use to play with had one and I kept trying to talk him out of it.



c588 said:


> whats a good site to get me some 12ax7's?



NOS or CP? I always consider Marty the first stop for NOS. As for CP, I have normally just hit my local shops. Have you checked Tube Depot? They tend to have a lot of stuff. Oh heck, what are some of the other sites?


----------



## DirtySteve

I've had good experiences with Vacuum Tubes For Guitar Amps and Hifi Audio | Dougstubes.com and Welcome to TubeDepot.com!. You may want to get a few different brands to swap around and see what you like best. V1 is the most important. I would recomend at least one Tungsol ri and one NS mullard ri. If you want to spend a bit more and get some better sounding tubes get with MartyStrat54 (a.k.a. martimus maximus)

I have a high gain Raytheon Black Plate in V2 and a Phillips MiniWatt and an RCA Mullard for rolling in V1. I won't ever go current production again for preamp tubes in my C5.

I see DSL has beat me to it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have to admit Steve, looking at my C5's and 1987x and thinking about loading them with NOS I start seeing that $$$. But I bet they sound sweet.


----------



## Gtarzan81

c588 said:


> whats a good site to get me some 12ax7's?


 
Marty does have great selection and is reliable, but I find his prices are a bit high.


----------



## Gtarzan81

I've ordered from Tube Depot twice, and its been fine.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> I have to admit Steve, looking at my C5's and 1987x and thinking about loading them with NOS I start seeing that $$$. But I bet they sound sweet.



That's the only thing....$$$, but the way I look at it is I'd end up spending that money on more pedals or something else that wouldn't be as much of a benifit to my tone. In fact.... remember when I was hell bent on getting an ri 808? Well instead I bought tubes and haven't even concidered the 808 again because the tubes along with the pedals I already had gave me what I was looking for. I bet if I'd bought that pedal I still wouldn't have been as happy as I am with the tubes.


----------



## DirtySteve

Gtarzan81 said:


> Marty does have great selection and is reliable, but I find his prices are a bit high.



I didn't know that....I haven't looked elsewhere for NOS tubes.


----------



## nightwulf1974

Hey class 5 owners,


So a quick questions for ya. I ordered a new speaker from Scumback and just realized I mistakingly ordered the 8ohm version:

"SA10H-75 Series Speaker, 8 ohms 30 watt @109.00, Full Break In +15.00"


Am I safe to use this speaker or not? It is being shipped out tomorrow and I must have just clicked the wrong drop down box when ordering. I know the stock speaker is 16ohm. I am not an expert on this ohm stuff so just want to make sure I can run this without damage. If it is fine, will there be any noticable sound difference?

Thanks,


Nightwulf


----------



## DirtySteve

8 ohm will work fine with the amp, but you may or may not like it. I found it had a darker tone.

I ordered the M75 and I like the stock speaker better in the C5. For my tastes the Scumback was too open and added too much bass.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gtarzan81 said:


> Marty does have great selection and is reliable, but I find his prices are a bit high.





DirtySteve said:


> I didn't know that....I haven't looked elsewhere for NOS tubes.



Here is my take on it:

Marty is a forum member here. Part of the community and so you KNOW that what your getting is what he says it is and that he will continue to help you after the deal. Is he a bit more? I really don't know. Even if he is a few bucks more I know that I am not only getting a tube but his support. I don't know what the heck I am going to get on Ebay and quite frankly, I am not too sure about some of these sites.

I am not a fan of these guys selling "gold plated" pinned tubes for sometimes twice the price of the standard stuff. IT'S HORSECHYT! Monster or RCA or whoever first started the whole gold plated is better marketing crap back in the 70's has managed to create an industry on gold plating now.

oops, sorry went on a rant and got off subject.

Tube Depot has 3 Telefunken's listed at $1300.00 a piece. Now, I don't know about you fellas but to me that seems kinda crazy. IF that is the direction that NOS tubes are going then sign me up for CP thank you very much.

Yes, I really want some NOS tubes to play with. The idea of loading up at least one C5 and my 1987x just sounds AWESOME! The amps are EXACTLY the sound I want so the little things like tubes would be a nice thing to try. While I am on that journey I like to make sure that I am getting good stuff that has been tested right.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Marty is a forum member here. Part of the community and so you KNOW that what your getting is what he says it is and that he will continue to help you after the deal. Is he a bit more? I really don't know. Even if he is a few bucks more I know that I am not only getting a tube but his support. I don't know what the heck I am going to get on Ebay and quite frankly, I am not too sure about some of these sites.



This!...I wasn't sure how to say it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Guess I'm a cheap bastard but cp tubes are good with me. I've had good experiences with the tube store, if I were going nos I would order from Marty cause he's here with a good reputation.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am still that guy that goes to my local shop before the Sam Ash or Guitar Center. While the Wal Marts, Best Buys, and Home Depot's are doing most of the business these days I still try to hit the local shops first.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

SJ, I think when it comes to tubes I have pretty much been a cheap bastard too.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Man I am all about the small guy first! That's why I chose to give MHD a shot in the blind on my pups.. And the feeling of if it's wrong I'll make it right that came from talking to Rayne on the phone was what sold me. Better transaction with a more focused small guy. Was a great choice.


----------



## DirtySteve

There's nothing but GC where I live unless I drive to Tampa and until I get my car fixed, that's out.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yup, That is why I have used Lindy Fralin's for a while now.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

It has been several years since I lived in Florida but I thought there was a couple of small shops in your area. Maybe GC ate them up?


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Man I am all about the small guy first! That's why I chose to give MHD a shot in the blind on my pups.. And the feeling of if it's wrong I'll make it right that came from talking to Rayne on the phone was what sold me. Better transaction with a more focused small guy. Was a great choice.





DSL100 Dude said:


> Yup, That is why I have used Lindy Fralin's for a while now.



I talked with Lindy Fralin on the phone after DLS recommended them and they told me the same thing, if I'm not happy they'll make it right and he threw in a free pot in case the Gibson pot doesn't clean up for me. Now that's just good business!


----------



## c588

ok im pretty sure im going to go with 1 tung sol and one mullard ri's 12ax7 along with steves NOS Russian...also what about tube dampers..do they help at all?


----------



## Jack92CH

I fixed the rattle in my C5!

Fastened some wires together to keep 'em from touching anything and ditched that pathetic tube retainer. Now I can stand to play the damn thing!


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool! I ditched that wire retainer a long time ago. I didn't have a rattle but it buzzed a little on the lower notes.

c588 I don't know about the dampers. I'm running mine with nothing on the tubes and it doesn't rattle or buzz or anything and so far no tubes have worked loose....as if I leave them alone long enough.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

c588 said:


> ok im pretty sure im going to go with 1 tung sol and one mullard ri's 12ax7 along with steves NOS Russian...also what about tube dampers..do they help at all?



Ya got me? I have no experience with them. The combo of tubes sounds very interesting though. Look forward to your review.



Jack92CH said:


> I fixed the rattle in my C5!
> 
> Fastened some wires together to keep 'em from touching anything and ditched that pathetic tube retainer. Now I can stand to play the damn thing!



 Always nice to rock the C5.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Cool! I ditched that wire retainer a long time ago. I didn't have a rattle but it buzzed a little on the lower notes.
> 
> c588 I don't know about the dampers. *I'm running mine with nothing on the tubes and it doesn't rattle or buzz or anything and so far no tubes have worked loose....as if I leave them alone long enough.*



 Steve the Marshall forum tube roller!


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey what can I say....I learned it here.

My amp has been pulled out of the combo for months now, it sits on a milk crate to the side until I get done with orpheus's mod I'm doing. I see no need to keep taking it apart and putting it back again until I'm done....besides it's cool to turn out the lights and watch the tubes glow!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That reminds me, were you able to get the same tone at full throttle as attenuated yet?


----------



## Stringjunkie

I took the oversized super glued tube retainer off and left it and haven't had any issues since.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> That reminds me, were you able to get the same tone at full throttle as attenuated yet?



With the vol mod it has less bass and it's a little tighter. If that's what you mean then the answer is no.... I don't know what to do yet, but I'm learning how to work around it. The mullard helped a lot.



Out with the tube retainers!!! I really don't see a need, but my amp sits at home and doesn't get moved around very much. I suppose that could make a difference.


----------



## MM54

I put retainers on everything I build (except hi-fi sets because... well, that's just stupid). If they buzz though, and you don't notice anything going wrong by doing so, take them off. They're mainly there for transport reasons and keeping worn out tube sockets from dropping tubes. If your amp/sockets stay upright there really is no need (although it's nice to be safe). If you're gigging or move the amp around a lot and take them off, make sure the tubes are fully seated before powering up and you'll be good to go.

(The CA10 has shields on V1 and V2 and the typical octal spring retainer for the power tube  )


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Good info. I could never understand the deal with them. My Marshall have them but the tubes are upright. My Mesa/Boogie on the other hand does not have them and the tubes hang down.

Go figure.


----------



## DirtySteve

I was really kind of joking and I was only talking about the C5. I've gotten to where I can swap tubes by just removing the metal grill and reaching in there and doing it by feel....but only if there's no tube retainer.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Marshall loves their retainers and shields. Just the way it goes.


----------



## IbanezMark

I ran my Class 5 in tandem with my DSL last night.

It was CRANKED MARSHALLY GOODNESS!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Awesome! I love getting that full Marshall madness going. One of these days I am going to run the 1987x, DSL, and both Class5's all at the same time!


----------



## Stringjunkie

IbanezMark said:


> I ran my Class 5 in tandem with my DSL last night.
> 
> It was CRANKED MARSHALLY GOODNESS!!



How loud was the vol on the dsl with a cranked c5 before it drowned it out?


----------



## IbanezMark

Stringjunkie said:


> How loud was the vol on the dsl with a cranked c5 before it drowned it out?



Oh, probably about 3 or 4


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, that seems about right.


----------



## IbanezMark

Looks like my band is finally getting back together for practice next week! Our bassist just moved back in town - we haven't played since October.

Can't wait to rock out with the DSL AND the Class 5 :cool2:
We're a 3 piece, so we need lots of guitar


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Congrats dude! Has it really been that long? DANG!

Here lately it seems I am playing more bass than guitar. Oh well, rock it out or funk it up, either way I'm good.


----------



## IbanezMark

Bass is awesome, it's fun to switch it up every now and then!

Yeah man, it's been ages since the 3 of us jammed. Luckily we recorded a lot of our stuff so it shouldn't be too hard to get back into it. We're picking up a bunch of covers too - some Social Distortion, Clutch, CCR. Oh yeahhhh


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nice!

I need to work on some good rock covers. It amazes me how easy it is to forget the stuff that I used to know.


----------



## DirtySteve

I already want a DSL (just because) after being on this forum for a while even though I have no need for an amp that big....you guys aren't helping!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

If you get with a few guys and end up doing some gigs a DSL will make your life a lot easier.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> If you get with a few guys and end up doing some gigs a DSL will make your life a lot easier.



+1

It's crazy how versatile the DSL is. Totally sufficient for the requirements of almost any gig.


----------



## DirtySteve

I would love to be able to justify the need for one, but I just cant....maybe someday when I'm in a better situation, who knows.


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> If you get with a few guys and end up doing some gigs a DSL will make your life a lot easier.


 
So will a 6100


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That's true G but you are now part of the "Our amps are GOD but we don't dare take them out on gigs for fear of getting them hurt" Club. 

I just love razzing Darksiders.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> That's true G but you are now part of the "Our amps are GOD but we don't dare take them out on gigs for fear of getting them hurt" Club.
> 
> I just love razzing Darksiders.


----------



## IbanezMark

I'm liking the new avatar, DSL!


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> That's true G but you are now part of the "Our amps are GOD but we don't dare take them out on gigs for fear of getting them hurt" Club.
> 
> I just love razzing Darksiders.


 
I took it out to jam a couple weeks back. It was awesome.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

IbanezMark said:


> I'm liking the new avatar, DSL!



Thanks. I'm missing a couple of my Marshall's in that shot but I thought it was cool.


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> Thanks. I'm missing a couple of my Marshall's in that shot but I thought it was cool.



I'd say you got the most important ones in there


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That's true.


----------



## Kev

I bought some JJ pre amp valves today and noticed it says ECC83S on them instead of just ECC83. Is there a difference between them ?


----------



## Kev

.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Good question...

Steve?


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry, I can only get on line at work so I didn't see this 'til this morning....I don't know for sure, but I read that the ECC83S is just an improved version of JJ's ECC83. JJ thought the first design sounded week so they redesigned the plate and added the S to it. I don't know if this is true since I've always heard that JJ just relabels other manufactures tubes. I've also seen where some say it's a high gain version so I don't really know what to believe.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Thanks dude. The whole tube thing does seem kinda "mystical" doesn't it? I have a pair of JJ EL34L's in my 1987x and they are "supposed" to be made "With a slightly higher grid voltage (-13.5 to -16.5 vs -10 to -13.5 volts for the EL34) than other EL34 / this tube offers tight low end with smooth mids."

So, it seems like maybe the "S" is an upgraded deal?.? Gotta love it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Found it....I was a little off. This is a quote from a post on the bogner forum by a guy called WhiteRam who was signed in as a guest so...who knows? When I read it the first time I thought he used to work at JJ, reading it again I don't think so....

"Here's the scoop on the JJ ECC83 vs ECC83S, I was in on the JJ's from the ground floor years ago when they first came out because they warmed Marshall's up which were always way too bright for Strat players (like me). 

To the point. . . the 83 sucked, it was weak in both tone and gain, plus it had consistency problems. JJ then went back to the drawing board and re-engineered the tube and called this improved version the 83S.... the amp world really loved the 83S when it came out and 1000's were sold, they were the cat's meow, since then the playing field has leveled a bit with the Tung Sol and Chinese 9th coming into their own, the LPS was the only competition for the 83S in its hey-day."


----------



## Kev

I've stuck them in anyway and to my ears there's no difference to the stock valves


----------



## Kev

It's a JJ output valve so maybe pre amps were just JJ's relabeled by Marshall hence no difference.


----------



## DirtySteve

I believe if the red Marshall labels are JJ.


----------



## IbanezMark

What about the yellow labels? I think I have one in my C5.

One of the preamp tubes is a Mesa though..weird.


----------



## DirtySteve

I e-mailed and asked Marshall one time what the different labels were, but all they told me was that they were 12ax7s.  I already knew that!

Anyway, I don't believe anyone disputes that the red labels are relabed JJs. I've read (on TGP I think) the yellow labels are Sovtek and the white labels are chinese....or vise versa?


----------



## Kev

I initially had a red one and a white one now I have 2 new ones and a new Little Big Muff to go with them, life is good again !!!!

New pedal sounds so sleazy through this little amp I feel as if I should wear an old raincoat while playing it


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So do JJ make stuff or are they getting their chyt made elsewhere? If a Marshall red is a JJ but then is it soething else too???

Friggin' tubes.


----------



## Kev

After having owned the C5-01 for a couple of months now I would say that unless the new valve location was important to you then don't upgrade to it, especially in the UK where there is a 70 quid difference from from the old one. The low power option is a bit gimmicky imo so save some cash and keep your old one


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't think I'm going for it anymore.


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> I don't think I'm going for it anymore.


 
the way you swap valves the new model would prob suit you


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> So do JJ make stuff or are they getting their chyt made elsewhere? If a Marshall red is a JJ but then is it soething else too???
> 
> Friggin' tubes.



JJ is indeed their own manufacturer.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Kev, thanks for being straight up. That is the kind of good info that is needed on here. I have been about sick reading on other places how the C5 is sooo much better in all things including tone. Kinda ridiculous if you account for Steve D. The Designer saying that the basic circuit was left unchanged.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> JJ is indeed their own manufacturer.



Thanks Matt.


----------



## colchar

Kev said:


> The low power option is a bit gimmicky imo so save some cash and keep your old one



How is the sound with the low power option?


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> the way you swap valves the new model would prob suit you



I'll eventually leave it alone and just play it....I've just been learning about tubes and how different ones effect the tone. This is my 3rd tube amp and I find it interesting how they have all responded differently with different tubes....this is also the first time I've experimented with NOS tubes. 



MM54 said:


> JJ is indeed their own manufacturer.



Good to know, thanks. Not to change the subject....but hows the bass on the CA10 with different power tubes? Does anything stand out as having tighter bottom? ...just curious.



DSL100 Dude said:


> Kev, thanks for being straight up. That is the kind of good info that is needed on here. I have been about sick reading on other places how the C5 is sooo much better in all things including tone. Kinda ridiculous if you account for Steve D. The Designer saying that the basic circuit was left unchanged.



I know I said I wanted to buy a newer one, but if the only advantage is tube location, I'm starting to think I can live with what I have.



colchar said:


> How is the sound with the low power option?



I use it quite a bit, and to me the low power option "feels" different, but I'm not so sure it "sounds" much different. If I sit down on the floor a few feet in front of my amp, to me it sounds about the same as if I have it full on and I'm across the room, but it's different somehow. I figure it's due to the sound not bouncing around the room because it's lower volume. Sorry I can't explain it any better, I'm not very good at describing sound/tone.


----------



## IbanezMark

Hey guys, looking forward to band practice on Friday night with my Class 5!!

This will be the first time in a full band setting


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You will enjoy it. It is nice to be able to use an amp that you can get to give up all the goods and get that awesome Marshall tone.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Good to know, thanks. Not to change the subject....but hows the bass on the CA10 with different power tubes? Does anything stand out as having tighter bottom? ...just curious.



There's a lot of bottom, but it is pretty tight in general. I noticed the EH 6CA7s have a better low end than the EH EL34s I tried. To the tightest all-around though, the couple NOS 6L6's I tried were there. I don't have any NOS EL34s or 5881s, KT66s, KT77s, KT88s or 6550s to try it out with


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> You will enjoy it. It is nice to be able to use an amp that you can get to give up all the goods and get that awesome Marshall tone.



I used it with just guitar/drums a while ago and really liked how the stock speaker sounded.

I'm looking forward to seeing how it holds up in a drums/bass/guitar/vocals mix


----------



## Kev

colchar said:


> How is the sound with the low power option?


 
I'm not 100% sure about this but I think the low power switch on the MkII reduces the output even further than the bedroom trick, it takes it down to 0.1 watt which means no headroom whatsoever and even at full pelt you can still hear your guitar strings. I can't really see the point of it to be honest, for lower volume dirty stuff a pedal sounds better imo


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks, Matt....that sounds good as I still think the C5 could be a tighter with a little less bass. That's exactly what Orpheus's volume mod does to the headphone out and it's a lot better to me, but it only works on the bedroom trick. 

Colchar, when I responded to your question it was without the vol. mod.)


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> I'm not 100% sure about this but I think the low power switch on the MkII reduces the output even further than the bedroom trick, it takes it down to 0.1 watt which means no headroom whatsoever and even at full pelt you can still hear your guitar strings. I can't really see the point of it to be honest, for lower volume dirty stuff a pedal sounds better imo



If that's the case then it's just one more reason to stick with what I have.


----------



## MM54

It has a lot of bass. When I get my new pickups (should be any day now) and start doing clips, I'll tell you where the bass knob is. If you guys think it'll be too much (I'm on the fence) I'll tweak the circuit to cut some out.

On a side note, I got some more work done on the box today. Just need some glue to dry, then I need to find a bench router


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Sounds good Matt. Now remind me because I am getting old, you also have a PPIMV or a "power scaling" deal on this thing too right?


----------



## MM54

Yep! NMV with an internal attenuator. Works quite well, might I add.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Outstanding! I NEED one yesterday.


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome, Matt! Isn't it basically the same circuit as the C5? Does that mean there's hope for tweeking the bass on my Class 5?  (as soon as someone can tell me how ) 

....looking forward to the clips!!!


----------



## MM54

The preamp is based on the C5, yes


----------



## DSL100 Dude

It's going to be awesome! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## IbanezMark

I was playing around with my DSL and C5, playing in dual mono the other night (at stage volume).

I ran the C5 with my regular EQ (treb -6, bass -3, mids -6) and ran a really mid heavy EQ with the DSL (presence 0, treb -0, bass -3, mids -10) on the green channel, mode 2, gain 10.

Woweeeeee that was some cool shit! The Class 5 cut like a knife and the DSL had a cool stoner rock vibe going on.


----------



## Gtarzan81

I love the 6100 more, but found I could crank the c5 more often.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That is the coolest thing about the Class 5. It is made to be dimed!


----------



## DirtySteve

The reason I use the bedroom trick so much is because the volume needs to be up to least 6....and then it only gets better (but not much louder) from there. A lot of the time I just don't want to blow my ears out, esp. if I'm just practicing. Some have said they prefer to keep the volume low and use OD or distortion pedals over the "bedroom trick"....well that just doesn't do it for me....*the C5 must be cranked, that's where the mojo is!!!!*


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> The reason I use the bedroom trick so much is because the volume needs to be up to least 6....and then it only gets better (but not much louder) from there. A lot of the time I just don't want to blow my ears out, esp. if I'm just practicing. Some have said they prefer to keep the volume low and use OD or distortion pedals over the "bedroom trick"....well that just doesn't do it for me....*the C5 must be cranked, that's where the mojo is!!!!*



  AMEN!!!!  

Heck yeah bro! I really am shocked that more fellas have not jumped on this train. These little badgers have all the soul and major Marshall mojo at a reasonable volume and the added little "bedroom trick" to get the volume down to a whisper just makes it all the better. NMV just has such an open overdrive that is friggin' amazing.


----------



## Roadburn

Class5 + 1965a cabinet (those are the small 4x10 ones)= winzor!

I got one for just €150 and it's great!

Nice speaker breakup. All I need to do is re-wire it to 16 Ohm.


----------



## jupiter89

I am getting the C5 this week. It's always a pleasure to get a little head !


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Roadburn said:


> Class5 + 1965a cabinet (those are the small 4x10 ones)= winzor!
> 
> I got one for just €150 and it's great!
> 
> Nice speaker breakup. All I need to do is re-wire it to 16 Ohm.



Awesome score! I was talking with a buddy of mine just the other day on using one of those with a C5 head. I bet that sounds badass. Would love some clips and pics. 



jupiter89 said:


> I am getting the C5 this week. It's always a pleasure to get a little head !



Awww yeah!!!!


----------



## scirocco guy

DSL100 Dude said:


> Awesome score! I was talking with a buddy of mine just the other day on using one of those with a C5 head. I bet that sounds badass. Would love some clips and pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww yeah!!!!



This is exactly what I'll be running the C5 head through. I got lucky and scored the head from Sweetwater, it'll be home this week. My 1965a is eagerly awaiting the homecoming.


----------



## Gtarzan81

I will say that there are unique distortion charachteristics only a push/pull amp will have. I do like those better than SE, but with 2 tubes or more comes....volume.


----------



## MM54

Expect to be able to place orders for CA10s by mid-June 

If my new pickups ever get here I'll do some clips to keep everyone occupied until then


----------



## DirtySteve

I went ahead and mounted Orpheus's slave out and Volume mod last weekend. I didn't want to drill holes in the back panel so I mounted them on the bottom. I really like the tone on the headphone out with the mods, it has tighter bass, a little less bass and it adds a really sweet growl overall. I just wish it effected the full on volume too. I tried the slave out with my cream C5 and it was not what I expected (I didn't know what to expect anyway), but I think it will probably sound better with a different amp, but I haven't tried it yet. I don't know when I might need it, but it's there when I do and I use the bedroom trick enough to justify mounting it permanently for the tone. ...again, I wish I had a way to record it.

Anyway....here are a couple of pics...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Great stuff. 

I wish ya had a way to record too. I am so curious to hear the tone difference that I have been half way thinking about trying the mod out.

I got my original C5 back from the dude that was using it and it is awesome to have the dual thing going again.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm going to find a way to record eventually...I just have other priorities right now.

Stringjunkie, do you have a way to record? My car should be running this week. (hopefully...) Tires might take a couple of more weeks though.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Actually, I just picked up a tascam dr-05. Now I gotta learn how to use it...


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Actually, I just picked up a tascam dr-05. Now I gotta learn how to use it...



Now that looks like something I could swing. Cool! So I don't need a computer to record after all?!...hmm...I thought I did. I'm so behind the times.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I'm with ya Steve. I tried recording once and didn't know what the heck I was doing so I broke down and just had my son hold the computer and get a recording with the built in mic. It wasn't great but it served for the little fun contest we did a while back.

I think that we need recording 101 class on the forum.


----------



## DirtySteve

That's a great idea....something to get all us old dinasaurs up to speed! I used an old 4 track cassette recorder back in the day and dreamed of owning an 8 or 16 track reel to reel. I bet the kids these days don't even know what those are.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Isn't that the truth. Those little 4 track recorders were great.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I can make this thing record but I need to figure out what to do with it afterwards. It plays back fairly quiet but I just have to do more lernin', I also had the 4 track as a kid and that's pretty much where it ended for me recording wise.


----------



## DirtySteve

Alright....I've been checking out the manual on line and I think I'm going to pick one of these up soon. It looks like just what I need and I only hope I'll be able to figure it out...looks complicated to me. 

There's a line out to hook in to a stereo or headphones and a USB for a computer. There's a built in stereo mic or you can plug in a mic....I'm... gettin'.... GAS!!! ...and I swore I wasn't spending any more on gear until my car was all ready to go, but damn...it's only 100 bucks!  I figured something like this cost more.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hell, I almost forgot...  duh! Lindy Fralin called me yesterday and told me they were winding my pickup and it would ship no later than this morning....woohoo!


----------



## kelv_w

I like it...I may pick one up.


----------



## DirtySteve

Oooh, that does look sharp, doesn't it?


----------



## IbanezMark

My Class 5 is finally starting to rattle a bit.
Time to ditch that stupid tube retainer!


----------



## MM54

Those of you thinking you'll want to be ordering a CA10, send a PM my way so I can get an idea how many people will want one from here. It'd be cool too if you made suggestions of the style of clips you'd like to hear once I get my guitar put back together and record a bit (hopefully tomorrow or Sunday... I'm graduating high school tonight :cool2:!)


----------



## DirtySteve

So let me get this straight....you're just graduating high school and you are already "with it" enough to be designing your own amps?  I tip my hat to you, sir. That's awesome! Congrats Matt!


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> So let me get this straight....you're just graduating high school and you are already "with it" enough to be designing your own amps?  I tip my hat to you, sir. That's awesome! Congrats Matt!



Yep! 

When there's stuff I like, I tend to do my best to get good at it. The moment I learned how tubes amps worked I knew I wanted to make them, and the rest is history. People doubt me because of my age in most everything I do, but it just makes it that much better to succeed and prove them wrong 

Thanks man  I'm off to Penn State Behrend this fall to start my major in Electrical Engineering


----------



## blues_n_cues

MM54 said:


> Yep!
> 
> When there's stuff I like, I tend to do my best to get good at it. The moment I learned how tubes amps worked I knew I wanted to make them, and the rest is history. People doubt me because of my age in most everything I do, but it just makes it that much better to succeed and prove them wrong
> 
> Thanks man  I'm off to Penn State Behrend this fall to start my major in Electrical Engineering



Fuckin' A.... get on it brother. 
we need more American kids like you w/ motivation.


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> Yep!
> 
> When there's stuff I like, I tend to do my best to get good at it. The moment I learned how tubes amps worked I knew I wanted to make them, and the rest is history. People doubt me because of my age in most everything I do, but it just makes it that much better to succeed and prove them wrong
> 
> Thanks man  I'm off to Penn State Behrend this fall to start my major in Electrical Engineering



I am truely impressed!  Now when you're a world famous amp designer I can say, yep...I knew him when he first stared out, I even have one of his first amps. (I know it's not your first amp but you know what I mean) Don't ever lose that attitude, bro!


----------



## MM54

Hopefully it turns out that way 

To quote Nikola Tesla: (This is one of my all-time favorite quotes)


> "It is not a dream, it is a simple feat of scientific electrical engineering, only expensive — blind, faint-hearted, doubting world! ... Humanity is not yet sufficiently advanced to be willingly led by the discoverer's keen searching sense. But who knows? Perhaps it is better in this present world of ours that a revolutionary idea or invention instead of being helped and patted, be hampered and ill-treated in its adolescence — by want of means, by selfish interest, pedantry, stupidity and ignorance; that it be attacked and stifled; that it pass through bitter trials and tribulations, through the strife of commercial existence. So do we get our light. So all that was great in the past was ridiculed, condemned, combated, suppressed — only to emerge all the more powerfully, all the more triumphantly from the struggle." – Nikola Tesla


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Where to start, there is so much...

Steve: I know you are getting stoked about your pickup. I can't wait to get your take on it.

Matt: Dude!!!! *CONGRATUFRIGGIN'LATIONS!!!!!*


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ok, so I missed comment on a bunch of chyt. I got excited.

Thanks Kelv for posting that here as well.


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> Where to start, there is so much...
> 
> Steve: I know you are getting stoked about your pickup. I can't wait to get your take on it.
> 
> Matt: Dude!!!! *CONGRATUFRIGGIN'LATIONS!!!!!*



Thanks man  

Just got home from commencement with my diploma and honors cords


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That's awesome! Spend some time really enjoying it because the big work is just a few months away.


----------



## MM54

Two clips of the CA10 are on their way. Just need to cut out the sound of my strings ringing before I started playing (and the 10 seconds of silence at the beginning and end of them) and lob them onto my server


----------



## MM54

(Drum Roll)
I am proud to present to you all, the first official demo clips of the first of the CA10's. 

The amp is extremely versatile, it responds really well to the use of the volume knob on your guitar. To demonstrate, these two clips have the amp on the exact same settings. The only change between the two was switching to the neck pickup, and rolling the volume back until the amp cleaned up.

Clip 1: Metal - The first part of Megedeth's 'Youthanasia'
Youthanasia

Clip 2: Clean - The few seconds from Megadeth's 'A Tout Le Monde'
Clean Demo 1 - A Tout Le Monde


----------



## tonefreak

sounds good.

how's it take pedals?


----------



## tonefreak

also, it's a little dark sounding for my taste, does it open up more?


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> sounds good.
> 
> how's it take pedals?



I don't know, I've never needed pedals with any of my amps, so I have none to test it with 



tonefreak said:


> also, it's a little dark sounding for my taste, does it open up more?



Yeah, these aren't the best recordings. The one tweak that's still on the drawing board is brightening it up some, because, despite the clips exaggerating it, it's kinda dark.


----------



## tonefreak

haha yeah i suppose, that 4500 and ml-100 really negate the need for an od pedal lol


----------



## MM54

tonefreak said:


> haha yeah i suppose, that 4500 and ml-100 really negate the need for an od pedal lol



And I've not played the 4500 for a long, long time. I feel kind of bad about it. I mean hell, one of its power and one of the preamp tubes was donated to the CA10 until I can stumble across some better ones


----------



## tonefreak

LOL

that's bad matt

very bad

your marshall is going to kill you in your sleep in revenge for your neglect.

and then social services will get involved, and you don't wanna face marshall neglect charges

LOL


----------



## MM54

Want to send me a good pair of power tubes for it ? Then I'll use it again


----------



## tonefreak

haha NO

i'm in the same boat, i really need to get a quad of power tubes, and some new pre's woulnd't hurt either

unfortunatly i don't think it's gonna happen! we'll see. i may devote a chunk of this weeks pay check to new tubes. keep the jj's that are in my DSL as spares.


----------



## MM54

I have tons of NOS pre's, I just don't have pairs of power tubes laying around (or any NOS except a couple 6L6's)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well HECK YEAH DUDE!!!!

I will have to check out the clips tomorrow.


----------



## DirtySteve

...I can't tell a lot from these clips except for what Tone already said, it was kind of dark and sounds like it needs to open up more. To be honest, I was hoping to hear more of a higher gain crunch tone with lots of palm muting.  ...I'm sorry I don't have more to say and I certainly don't intend to offend you bro, I just can't tell much from those clips is all....I'm still stoked about the amp!!


----------



## MM54

Like I said, they're not great clips, the more I hear them the less I like their representation of the amp 

I have it opened up on my bench right now to brighten it up some, I'll work on some better music for the next batch of clips, too. I'm not very a good player, so it makes it hard to show off what the amp can do


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So I listened to the clips today. I get where you guys are coming from on it being dark. What were your settings at? I know this sounds goofy but I would love to here say an A chord played in straight quarter notes and have someone roll the tone controls from 0-10 or if they are all at 5 then cut and boost. You get what I mean. From those clips I would use my TS-9 to tighten up the bottom and get some extra '80's growl.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Looks like ya posted while I was hanging on the page. 

Don't worry about how good or bad you think you play dude. Your creating an amp that those of us interested in it have been asking for.  Do your thang bro. Heck, crank the gain to max and just chug some E's and A's like Steve wants and we will be happy.


----------



## DirtySteve

If I'm asking for something you don't feel comfortable with, don't sweat it. I can't tell much from clips anyway. Everytime I go by clips it's different when I try it myself. 

If it makes you feel any better I've been playing a lot longer than you have and I suck! I'm scared to death that when I finally have a way to record, I'm not going to be able to post it because I'll be too self conscious.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Your creating an amp that those of us interested in it have been asking for.  Do your thang bro.



This!!


----------



## MM54

Thanks guys.

I made a dent in the darkness, pretty much running out of options with ways to bright it up 

Part of it is the fact it's being choked down from about 8 on the volume (AKA gain) down to about 1.5 with the internal attenuator - this thing is LOUD and there's a limit to what I can do when other people are home. The next clips will have some chuggy make-it-up-as-I-go sort of clips recorded at a much higher volume. The tweaks I've made do definitely help.

I might even do some Rush...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Rock on dude! Bring on the Br00tlZ!


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## coldsteal2

i was thinking about ordering one of these today, the lowest
power amp i have is 40watts so i could use a great low watage
Marshall


----------



## IbanezMark

coldsteal2 said:


> i was thinking about ordering one of these today, the lowest
> power amp i have is 40watts so i could use a great low watage
> Marshall



Do it!
You won't regret the purchase of a Class 5


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I agree. Pull that trigger!


----------



## MM54

Well guys I was going to take the CA10 out to the garage and crank it up for some recording today, but it's only 1:00 and it's already at 90 degrees outside, and humid as hell. I think it'll have to wait.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have to agree as well! *....Class5FTW!!!*




DSL, My Frailin arived yesterday...installed it last night...jury's still out, but I think I like it. It's really bright, but I've got some tweaking to do yet. Maybe I can turn the bass up on my amp now.


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> Well guys I was going to take the CA10 out to the garage and crank it up for some recording today, but it's only 1:00 and it's already at 90 degrees outside, and humid as hell. I think it'll have to wait.



I think you guys up there have been hotter that we are down here.  Strange weather this year?


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> I think you guys up there have been hotter that we are down here.  Strange weather this year?



Yeah, all of April it was really cold and raining, the first half of May it rained constantly, and it hasn't rained other than yesterday morning for weeks, and it's suddenly hotter than ever. I don't get it.


----------



## DirtySteve

All that el nino BS ended this year...that might have something to with it, but I don't know. It really hasn't been that bad down here yet, but when rainy season comes, that's when the humidity will come back and we'll be able to cut the air with a knife! I'm enjoying this while it lasts.


----------



## coldsteal2

IbanezMark said:


> Do it!
> You won't regret the purchase of a Class 5



I think i will!!
Ill post pics when i get it!

I wish i could get one of those White ones, but
i havent seen any for sale here


----------



## coldsteal2

I just bought one off of an eBay store since no regular stores
have them in stock.

I got the head, ill use it with my 1 12 Orange cab
So i guess im a club member now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT!


----------



## DirtySteve

Hell yeah!!


----------



## coldsteal2

Im jazzed!!

it took alot of digging around to finlaly find some
available, all the stores are on backorder, but at least
three eBay stores have them, and for the same price.


----------



## MM54

Did a medium-volume recording of the CA10 today. I'm not really happy with it, either. Tonally it's okay, but the recording is again terrible (I just can't nail a good mic placement or something) and my playing leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

coldsteal2 said:


> I just bought one off of an eBay store since no regular stores
> have them in stock.
> 
> I got the head, ill use it with my 1 12 Orange cab
> So i guess im a club member now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT!



The only thing I can say is...



DirtySteve said:


> Hell yeah!!



THIS!!!



MM54 said:


> Did a medium-volume recording of the CA10 today. I'm not really happy with it, either. Tonally it's okay, but the recording is again terrible (I just can't nail a good mic placement or something) and my playing leaves a lot to be desired.



The real question is if you are happy with the sound are we good to go?


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> The real question is if you are happy with the sound are we good to go?



In person it sounds pretty damn good, I'm still waiting for time to dime it to make the final decision, but I really do want to get some good clips. Hopefully sometime very soon I'll get it out to the back garage to crank it up and figure out how the hell to get this SM57 to pick up how it actually sounds 

If you _really_ want to hear the meh-clip from earlier today, it's here (sounds a lot better with good speakers vs these crappy laptop ones, that's for sure). The EQ is the same as before, but I maxed the volume (which acts as gain) and moved the power from around 2 to around 4, which was shaking my floor (and the plaster ceiling downstairs) enough for my liking.
http://www.lacheskyamps.com/CA10-clips/Improv Demo 1 - Chugging Etc.mp3
I made it up as I went, so don't mind the awful playing


----------



## DirtySteve

Dude! This clip tells me much more than the last one did....recording quality aside, that rocked!  I like it! Bass sounds nice and tight, I can imagine it rips in person..... ...much better!! ...can't wait for the next clip now!! and I'm using shitty cheap earbuds, too.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am guessing the hi end fuzz is the recording? I am playing it on my phone so I am not exactly using the best gear to listen either.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Dude! This clip tells me much more than the last one did....recording quality aside, that rocked!  I like it! Bass sounds nice and tight, I can imagine it rips in person..... ...much better!! ...can't wait for the next clip now!! and I'm using shitty cheap earbuds, too.







DSL100 Dude said:


> I am guessing the hi end fuzz is the recording? I am playing it on my phone so I am not exactly using the best gear to listen either.



Yeah, at some point my mic was pushed to be extremely off-axis, paired up with the less-than-friendly acoustics of my room (plaster walls...) it picked up a lot of fizz, I think some of that may have even been clipping in the recording, I left the levels a little higher than I usually would just to experiment there. I'm turning them back down for the next round


----------



## DirtySteve

Just listened again and to clarify...I know the recording isn't that good as far as hearing the actual tone of the amp and a clean recording, but what I got from it was the way the amp was responding to what you where playing. Don't know if that makes sense....I'm reading between the lines so to speak. (comparing it with the last clip)

What power tube are you running...EL34...6L6??? just curious.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Just listened again and to clarify...I know the recording isn't that good as far as hearing the actual tone of the amp and a clean recording, but what I got from it was the way the amp was responding to what you where playing. Don't know if that makes sense....I'm reading between the lines so to speak. (comparing it with the last clip)
> 
> What power tube are you running...EL34...6L6??? just curious.



Makes sense  These clips so far have been with an EH 6CA7 (EL34 equivalent). Sometime soon I may drop in my NOS RCA Blackplate 6L6 for S&G and do some clips.


----------



## coldsteal2

I think they look great with the old Gold and White Logo on them
(i photoshopped this one to see what it would look like)
(yep im still a kid even though i'm 57 when it comes to Marshalls!)


----------



## IbanezMark

coldsteal2 said:


> I think they look great with the old Gold and White Logo on them
> (i photoshopped this one to see what it would look like)



I agree!
There was a guy trying to sell a C5 combo locally. It was redone with PTP wiring, salt and pepper grill cloth, and a gold logo. It was a SEXY Class 5..


----------



## DirtySteve

My cream one has that logo and I always wished my black one had it too....Sexy indeed!!


----------



## coldsteal2

DirtySteve said:


> My cream one has that logo and I always wished my black one had it too....Sexy indeed!!



They sell them on ebay all the time, and pretty inexpensive
you just have to be super careful changing them


I put one on my DSL401, and looks great


----------



## coldsteal2

IbanezMark said:


> I agree!
> There was a guy trying to sell a C5 combo locally. It was redone with PTP wiring, salt and pepper grill cloth, and a gold logo. It was a SEXY Class 5..



OH WOW he did the full vintage upgrade on it! nice!


----------



## MM54

Spent all afternoon with a guy I know playing guitar and recording samples of the CA10. Eventually I'll get them sorted and slowly uploaded to my server and share them here. I think they turned out decently.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Outstanding! That is what I'm talkin' ' bout!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

If I end up getting a C5 head in black I would swap out the white for gold just for the fun of it.


----------



## DirtySteve

So, it has now been tested and we have a go ahead to do Orpheus's headphone out volume mod in conjuction with the switch mod that was posted on the Vintage Modern forum to have attenuation on the full on tone as well as the "bedroom trick" with just a pot wired up to the head phone out jack. The best part is that it also improves the tone. < subjective I know, but I like what it does. (a little less bass and slightly tighter bottom end)

Here are the links to the mods in case you don't know what I'm talking about...
http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/24530-simple-class5-mod.html

Marshall Vintage Modern Forum - View topic - Class 5 Mod

I already have the pot installed and I'll probably run the jumper in the next couple of days and let you know what I think. 

Edit: I just saw that Orpheus already made a new thread...http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/29243-mod-1-part-2-ultimate-c5-attenuator.html




....and in other news...I got my car running and should be back on the road next week! Woohooo!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Yeah I'm thinking that when when my head comes in I'm gonna buy the gold logo for it, so it can match the big fella that its gonna be rooming with. I don't have the cab for it yet but i'm gonna try it out on my 1960 lead cab, and i'll be sure to post my 2 cents on it, and maybe record a video if anyone wants to see it


----------



## Papus

You know it would only take 40 Class 5's to equal 1 Marshall Major.....
We should rally together and make the biggest Class 5 rig EVER


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, that is great that you found the mod that does the trick for you. and VERY cool that your ride is back up and running. 

fstrat, please make all kinds of videos and pictures. We LOVE the amp porn. 

Papus, we seriously need to do that! THE WALL oF CLASS 5's!!!!!


----------



## IbanezMark

I heard you guys like amp porn


----------



## IbanezMark

WHAT THE FUCK PHOTOBUCKET.

I've tried about a dozen times to rotate this picture and it won't stay vertical 
what the fuck, chuck...

edit: uploaded with imageshack and changed it to a .png image. Fixed!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I just get giddy as a girl when I see those green Class 5's. Very sexy with your Strat dude.


----------



## DirtySteve

Love it! I always like the green ones and if they come out with a green head I don't believe I'll be able to resist it.

Thanks DSL, I've been without a ride for a long time now and it's a HUGE deal to have it back!


----------



## IbanezMark




----------



## fstrat59slp

dsl100 dude, I'll be sure to post some amp porn, and a vid. Maybe do some example of it with/without pedals, and a strat vs les paul. If the head comes in at 9 tomorrow morning like I think it will i'll have some vids and pictures of it up by 12 so stay tuned. That wall of class 5's would definitely be an awesome thing to do \m/


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Heck yeah! That's how it's done!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Well crap I managed to oversleep and now I have to wait until six for the driver to get back to ups so I can pick it up. Major bummer


----------



## coldsteal2

OOOOH YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!
the Gold/White logo makes it!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

For the love of God man! *DO THE RIGHT THING!!!! PUT THAT WANKER AWAY!!!!!!*


















Seriously, those are some awesome pictures. Thanks Dude!


----------



## fstrat59slp

coldsteal2, those are some great pics. Don't ya just love the little amp? I havent gotten to take any good pictures yet but I do have a few of them I could post. That gold logo is a must have


----------



## fstrat59slp

Heres some quick pics just taken with my phone


----------



## fstrat59slp

I'll just have to say this little guy reminds me alot of my plexi, one its LOUD!!! which is great \m/


----------



## DSL100 Dude

AWESOME!!!!!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Alrighty I have 2 more pics -C5H on top of my plexi-C5H on top of Plexi w/cab-








I really like how imo it really looks like a "baby" plexi maybe these pics will comfirm my thoughts on this.


----------



## coldsteal2

fstrat59slp said:


> coldsteal2, those are some great pics. Don't ya just love the little amp? I havent gotten to take any good pictures yet but I do have a few of them I could post. That gold logo is a must have



Thanks! 

I really love the amp! Its like a Tiny Plexi, just a strait
forward no BS amp, and takes effects pedals realy
well! 
Cool!


----------



## coldsteal2

fstrat59slp said:


> Heres some quick pics just taken with my phone



Awesome! its like watching a stripper hahhaah

I did the same thing, took a photo of the box when it got here
then when i first opend it, then pulling it out.
Its like being a proud new papa


----------



## coldsteal2

fstrat59slp said:


> Alrighty I have 2 more pics -C5H on top of my plexi-C5H on top of Plexi w/cab-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how imo it really looks like a "baby" plexi maybe these pics will comfirm my thoughts on this.



WOW like Father Like Son!!


----------



## rich24a

Congratulations on the NAD! That gold logo looks like its meant to be on there from the factory, coldsteel...

And that C5 head looks awesome with the 1959 below it as well, fstrat!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Thanks Rick and coldsteal. It does look like the 59 is a proud poppa haha. It should be because this little guy has the same attitude of that big fella. In fact I don't think the C5H knows it's not a Plexi haha.


----------



## MM54

The second production attempt of the headbox is taking a lot longer to get in than the first... Eventually I'll get the damn thing here so I can tolex it and finish up figuring out what a CA10 will cost -.-


----------



## fstrat59slp

Man all I have to say about this little head is very positive... it's great I love it and if anyone wants that classic marshall sound this is the AMP for you!! I'm not sure how everyone else feels but its great imho


----------



## IbanezMark

I had band practice on Friday night and my bassist wasn't able to bring his head.
He ended up using the Class 5....and it sounded UNREAL.

We're a power trio so we like to run the bass with a bit of gruff.


----------



## SG_Lefty

Just joined the club...

Received my C5HD from Sweetwater on Friday....


----------



## Roadburn

Congratulations and welcome to the club.
Good times ahead!


----------



## Papus

IbanezMark said:


> I had band practice on Friday night and my bassist wasn't able to bring his head.
> He ended up using the Class 5....and it sounded UNREAL.
> 
> We're a power trio so we like to run the bass with a bit of gruff.



Sweet!

How was the Class 5 bass holding up against drums and guitar?
What amp was the guitar using?


----------



## Papus

I figure I can purchase a Class 5 head every 2 months until I've got one for each speaker in a full stack!
The only con would be having to mod 2 4x12's to have 4 individual input jacks per cab, rendering them pretty shit to use with bigger heads...


----------



## Papus

How about using a Roland hex pickup and have a Class 5 Head PER STRING!!!!!!


----------



## IbanezMark

Papus said:


> Sweet!
> 
> How was the Class 5 bass holding up against drums and guitar?
> What amp was the guitar using?



Our drummer bought a nice electric kit a while ago (we moved out of our practice studio and have to keep the volume more reasonable).

We ran the kit through the PA, I used my DSL (volume around 3), Class 5 for bass (volume around 4-5).


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Lovin' the eye candy dude! 

Welcome to the club SG!


----------



## DirtySteve

Wow...I missed a lot. I got a virus friday and I haven't been able to use my computer. 

Good stuff....love the amp porn & it's nice to see the family growing. 




Here's an update on a couple of things I've talked about....

I ran the jumper mod for the switch and now my "headphone out" volume pot works on the entire amp! It's awesome....no more bedroom trick for me! With the pot all the way down it's about as loud as the "bedroom trick" and now I can go anywhere in between and the best part is it does effect the tone, but in a very good way "to me"...I'm loving it. And I always said the bedroom trick wasn't loud enough, but the full on was too loud for my little apartment and that is no longer an issue! 




Turns out the Lindy Fralin I got was not very good at all in my Junior, it was very very bright and thin in the bottom. I was soooooo disappointed. I talked to Lindy on the phone about trying a different pickup and he said I'm the only person to ever complain about it being bright and suggested there may be something wrong with it. As a final test to see if it was the pickup or my guitar before I sent it back I tried it in my old guitar that I was planning to sell and it sounds incredible! It turned an ok guitar into a monster and I don't think I'm selling it now....been jamming all weekend! Sometimes it's funny the way things work out.


----------



## rich24a

SG_Lefty said:


> Just joined the club...
> 
> Received my C5HD from Sweetwater on Friday....



Congratulations, and welcome to the forum... Btw, pictures are compulsory here when you get a new amp...


----------



## MM54

I can tell interest has waned so I'll spare you all boring details on the CA10 until it's done.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> I ran the jumper mod for the switch and now my "headphone out" volume pot works on the entire amp! It's awesome....no more bedroom trick for me! With the pot all the way down it's about as loud as the "bedroom trick" and now I can go anywhere in between and the best part is it does effect the tone, but in a very good way "to me"...I'm loving it. And I always said the bedroom trick wasn't loud enough, but the full on was too loud for my little apartment and that is no longer an issue!



I am glad that those mods you have been trying have paid off the way you wanted them too. I know some of Morpheus'(sp?) mods have been coming under question but at the end of the day if it works for you that is what matters. 



DirtySteve said:


> Turns out the Lindy Fralin I got was not very good at all in my Junior, it was very very bright and thin in the bottom. I was soooooo disappointed. I talked to Lindy on the phone about trying a different pickup and he said I'm the only person to ever complain about it being bright and suggested there may be something wrong with it. As a final test to see if it was the pickup or my guitar before I sent it back I tried it in my old guitar that I was planning to sell and it sounds incredible! It turned an ok guitar into a monster and I don't think I'm selling it now....been jamming all weekend! Sometimes it's funny the way things work out.



That is the crazy thing about this awesome hobby. I have NEVER tried something just once because you never know what will be the match and what will not. Crazy huh? What wood is the Junior made of? I too would be in shock that the Fralin would be too bright. That is awesome that the other guitar came to life the way it did. Back to the drawing board for the Junior I reckon. 



MM54 said:


> I can tell interest has waned so I'll spare you all boring details on the CA10 until it's done.



Interest has waned? Heck, I thought it was picking up.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> I am glad that those mods you have been trying have paid off the way you wanted them too. I know some of Morpheus'(sp?) mods have been coming under question but at the end of the day if it works for you that is what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the crazy thing about this awesome hobby. I have NEVER tried something just once because you never know what will be the match and what will not. Crazy huh? What wood is the Junior made of? I too would be in shock that the Fralin would be too bright. That is awesome that the other guitar came to life the way it did. Back to the drawing board for the Junior I reckon.



I only heard of one resister that was questionable and at least so far, I haven't done that. I only installed the volume pot along with a jumper. I might be going further though, we'll see.

I'm really shocked at how well the Fralin works in my old guitar but I still think there might be something wrong with it. The guitar I have it in now was always dark to me and the pick up was still bright in it until I swapped the volume pot out for a 250k and that's when the majic happened. Yeah it's crazy. I think I might go with my original plan for the Junior and try a P-rails in it....don't know yet.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Bro you should REALLY talk to Rayne @ MHD... He will get you what you are looking for. Just got my second set from him and they are mighty nice to look at, will get the guitar finished soon but I'm still needing a nut and to decide which tuners I want..Then Ill let you know how they sound!


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh yeah....man, I'm really not thinking straight right now, too much going on lately...... I think I'll do just that, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Stringjunkie

And after you get that straightened out you should come down here for some fishing and I just got a new waverunner to play on, grillin, rockin good times.


----------



## MM54

Here's a clip from the jamming I did with a guy I know in order to get some clips of the CA10 a week or two ago. I'll slowly be rolling these out as I get sorted through the crap.

He has a flying V (not Gibson, I forget what brand it is) with EMG's. This was his soundcheck, I don't know any of it to be any particular songs, maybe it is, I dunno.
http://www.lacheskyamps.com/CA10-clips/Jam/1 Paul V Soundcheck.mp3


----------



## coldsteal2

sounds great



I tried my Class 5 head with my 1960A 
cab today, it sounded just like a JTM45!
Fat and loud!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

coldsteal2 said:


> ...Fat and loud!



I resemble that remark.


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> Here's a clip from the jamming I did with a guy I know in order to get some clips of the CA10 a week or two ago. I'll slowly be rolling these out as I get sorted through the crap.
> 
> He has a flying V (not Gibson, I forget what brand it is) with EMG's. This was his soundcheck, I don't know any of it to be any particular songs, maybe it is, I dunno.
> http://www.lacheskyamps.com/CA10-clips/Jam/1 Paul V Soundcheck.mp3



The clips are getting better! Sounds like it’ll be a good metal amp! Matt I've hesitated to post because I didn't want to have to tell you this. Unfortunately, it looks like I’m going to have to wait a while for the amp now. I told you guys a while back that I might have to find a new job and a new place to live before the year was out and it looks like that’s happening sooner than I expected. I’m having a difficult time right now and I’ve been trying to act like nothings wrong, but it is so I’m being straight up. I have to get my situation under control first, but please don't count me out or think this is a brush off. It’s not!…it just might take me a little while longer now. 



Stringjunkie said:


> And after you get that straightened out you should come down here for some fishing and I just got a new waverunner to play on, grillin, rockin good times.



That sounds soooooo good!!!… and I could certainly use the break, but I still have things to get done on my car before I can make a trip like that. …and besides that, it’s been a lot of years since my legs have seen any sun, I don’t even own a pair of shorts!!...and I've been back in Florida 7 years!!! I’m so pathetic…


----------



## Stringjunkie

You need to get out more bro!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have to agree with Steve. The CA10 sounds like it has crunch-o-plenty. I really think with you designing it so that pretty much any popular power tube can be thrown in there that the CA10 is going to be HOT!

Steve, I was the complete opposite. I think all I ever wore were shorts for the years I lived in Florida.


----------



## MM54

Here's the CA10 with me on my Les Paul (with MHD pickups) just screwing around.

http://www.lacheskyamps.com/CA10-clips/Jam/2 Matt LP Soundcheck.mp3


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> You need to get out more bro!



Understatement of the year!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nothing like a little C5 action to get in to a better mood. Came home today and just ripped both of 'em wide open. 
Sonic bliss. Life is good...


----------



## c588

god i love my class 5 with a mxr custom badass 78 in front of it


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I was thinking of picking up one of those. Seem to be very hot with the folks that get 'em.

I am loving the amount of new C5 guy that are popping in.


----------



## jpaoletti

c588 said:


> god i love my class 5 with a mxr custom badass 78 in front of it



Tell me more. What kind of tones are you getting from it? Are you using it with volume down or cranked? I'm thinking of getting one.
Thanks


----------



## jpaoletti

Anyone using any chorus or flanger with their Class 5? Would I need a distortion or OD pedal in front of it? I hear modulations sucks before od. Don't know if this has been asked before, but cant read thru 73 pages.
Thanks


----------



## fstrat59slp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzrFyth7L9s]YouTube - ‪Marshall class 5 head demo‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The main reason you hear so much about the sound sucks is because everyone is getting so friggin' spoiled with effects loops and studio grade delays and such.

All the classic Van Halen Phase and Flanger stuff was IN FRONT of his Super Lead! Plenty of classic 70's rock songs with chorus and other funky effects were run out front. I think too many folks have forgot how to use just a little to go a long way.

If you have a cool OD or distortion pedal and want to keep the amp on the cleaner side that is very possible but if you are looking to get most of the crunch from the C5 then I would suggest bringing your amp down to the store and trying out a few different brands and/or combos of brands to see what will work for you.
I personally have been only recently really getting in to using effects as I am doing more lead work in multi instrument bands. I have always liked to keep a chorus, phase, flanger, and delay in my bag just in case but dry was my usual deal. I have been finding some really old school fun sounds with running the effects in front of the amp. Even with my 1987x I have preferred just about everything but my DD-7 in front of the amp.

Try a good flanger in front of your Class 5 and do some Mountain or Van Halen and see if it sucks.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh yeah, and don't worry about going through the topic. We are ALL more then happy to talk ANYTHING C5 ANYTIME. Even multiple times. 

Heck, sometimes we forget what we talked about.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

fstrat59slp said:


> YouTube - ‪Marshall class 5 head demo‬&rlm;



LOVE IT!!!!

Thanks for posting it up!


----------



## colchar

Has anyone tried the new combo with the low power option? If so, how did it sound?


----------



## fstrat59slp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNTSnQuIZYg]YouTube - ‪Class 5 head demo #2‬&rlm;[/ame]

outside dimed straight head and cab hope ya enjoy


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Now that is Class 5 awesomeness at its finest. Great jam dude! 

*CLASS 5 FTW!!!!*


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There is one fella that I think has the new combo. Haven't read much on the combos yet.


----------



## SG_Lefty

SG_Lefty said:


> Just joined the club...
> 
> Received my C5HD from Sweetwater on Friday....



Not the Best Pics....


----------



## fstrat59slp

DSL100 Dude said:


> Now that is Class 5 awesomeness at its finest. Great jam dude!
> 
> *CLASS 5 FTW!!!!*
> 
> Thanks I had a blast, love this little amp it's just great


----------



## coldsteal2

some Class 5 tube glow!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Awesome pic I finally turned mine off about a minute ago. I just can't get over how great this is, I know that's about all I've said haha but it's just amazing what five watts of ass whoopin will do.


----------



## jpaoletti

DSL100 Dude said:


> Oh yeah, and don't worry about going through the topic. We are ALL more then happy to talk ANYTHING C5 ANYTIME. Even multiple times.
> 
> Heck, sometimes we forget what we talked about.



Thanks! Thinking of picking up the MXR micro flanger. Possibly the chorus. Cant make up my mind.


----------



## Ewlman

Oh, that's sex appeal defined! Why can't I be rich enough to buy a C5 Head? (saving money for studio upgrades and a future JTM 45 build...)

I have been thinking of buying 2 Greenback 10"s and build myself a 2x10" mini half stack. Would be awesome for the C5...


----------



## Dendog

Is anyone using 2 of these in a stereo set up? Samash.com has a $60 off promotion going on, I'm thinking about getting another C5 and driving them with the outputs of my Nova Delay. Hopefully get a little more stage volume...although one has been very adequate as I have a drummer who does not hit hard.


----------



## Ewlman

Dendog said:


> Is anyone using 2 of these in a stereo set up? Samash.com has a $60 off promotion going on, I'm thinking about getting another C5 and driving them with the outputs of my Nova Delay. Hopefully get a little more stage volume...although one has been very adequate as I have a drummer who does not hit hard.



Never thought of it... but if I do it some day I would use them with an A/B-Y-box so that I could use two independent switchable settings (or both at the same time). Clean & Overdrive or Clean+some pedal maybe. A boost on the overdrive to kick in whenever you want would be a nice touch too.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I run my two C5's in stereo and dual mono on most of my gigs these days. Sounds fantastic and I seriously recommend it.


----------



## c588

jpaoletti said:


> Tell me more. What kind of tones are you getting from it? Are you using it with volume down or cranked? I'm thinking of getting one.
> Thanks



sorry it took me so long to respond the tones are unreal...i don't even have to turn my c5 past 3 with this puppy on...if you put the pedal at all levels noon its quite loud with the c5 on about 3...for bedroom use that is ...it so far has got me the tone of acdc ,led zep ,danzing,zztop,foo fighters,yardbirds,and metallica....so its a pretty kick ass pedal....i havent cranked both the pedal and the amp for fear i will kill a small child somewhere in my neighborhood lol


----------



## jpaoletti

c588 said:


> sorry it took me so long to respond the tones are unreal...i don't even have to turn my c5 past 3 with this puppy on...if you put the pedal at all levels noon its quite loud with the c5 on about 3...for bedroom use that is ...it so far has got me the tone of acdc ,led zep ,danzing,zztop,foo fighters,yardbirds,and metallica....so its a pretty kick ass pedal....i havent cranked both the pedal and the amp for fear i will kill a small child somewhere in my neighborhood lol



Thanks! That's actually what I was hoping to hear. I was afraid it might be too thin and buzzy like my DS-1 which is also what I heard the Badass was modeled after. So you get a nice thick tone?
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MM54

Here's some more of Paul on the CA10

http://lacheskyamps.com/CA10-clips/Jam/4 Paul V Wah Shred.mp3


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DS-1 fizzy? Really?? :?:

I have had one forever and the only time I felt it was fizzy was when I was stuck playing just through my pedals into the house.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> Here's some more of Paul on the CA10
> 
> http://lacheskyamps.com/CA10-clips/Jam/4 Paul V Wah Shred.mp3


----------



## MM54

So I finally got the second attempt of the box in, and it'll work, I just have to finish it off and mark down the specific measurements I didn't know before so I can have them delivered to me ready for tolex in the future. I took a picture but it didn't come out very well.

And one more clip from Paul tonight:
http://lacheskyamps.com/CA10-clips/Jam/3 Paul V Improv.mp3


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Tight!


----------



## c588

jpaoletti said:


> Thanks! That's actually what I was hoping to hear. I was afraid it might be too thin and buzzy like my DS-1 which is also what I heard the Badass was modeled after. So you get a nice thick tone?
> Thanks for the reply.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AgsqnJo3BM&feature=related]YouTube - ‪MXR 78 Custom Badass Review - MXR Custom Badass Demo‬&rlm;[/ame]

and for 80 bucks its a steal man


----------



## Stringjunkie

C5 combo/ head, version 1 or 2, FTW!!! And yes the badass sounds pretty good on my c5 but where I have really seen it shine so far is when I hook it up to the 4x12, definitely more mids there. Mids weren't an issue on the stock speaker. So far I have found serious rockin/blues old school Hard rock/ metal sounds, but IMO not for modern metal type sounds.


----------



## coldsteal2

Stringjunkie said:


> C5 combo/ head, version 1 or 2, FTW!!! And yes the badass sounds pretty good on my c5 but where I have really seen it shine so far is when I hook it up to the 4x12, definitely more mids there. Mids weren't an issue on the stock speaker. So far I have found serious rockin/blues old school Hard rock/ metal sounds, but IMO not for modern metal type sounds.



Yea thats when this little amp comes alive, when its
pluged into a 4x12 cab!


----------



## fstrat59slp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OgbWJ--w-4]YouTube - ‪Marshall class 5 head‬&rlm;[/ame]

Class 5 head with my 4x12 cab. Outside on ten used a rotovibe, tubescreamer, and a wah


----------



## Gtarzan81

Jusy poking in to say hi!


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> So I finally got the second attempt of the box in, and it'll work, I just have to finish it off and mark down the specific measurements I didn't know before so I can have them delivered to me ready for tolex in the future. I took a picture but it didn't come out very well.
> 
> And one more clip from Paul tonight:
> http://lacheskyamps.com/CA10-clips/Jam/3 Paul V Improv.mp3


----------



## DirtySteve

fstrat59slp said:


> YouTube - ‪Marshall class 5 head‬&rlm;
> 
> Class 5 head with my 4x12 cab. Outside on ten used a rotovibe, tubescreamer, and a wah



This is hands down THE BEST demo I've seen/heard of the Class 5 and what it's capable of with the use of guitar volume and effects!!! 




...back atcha Gtarzan!


----------



## fstrat59slp

DirtySteve said:


> This is hands down THE BEST demo I've seen/heard of the Class 5 and what it's capable of with the use of guitar volume and effects!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...back atcha Gtarzan!



Thank you very much! I hope it helped out with any doubts on whether or not it was good with pedals. Thanks for watching


----------



## Papus

Thanks for making the demo bro!
I'm dying to hear it (can't use YouTube at work right now)


----------



## fstrat59slp

Papus said:


> Thanks for making the demo bro!
> I'm dying to hear it (can't use YouTube at work right now)



Your welcome!! I hope you like it unfortunately my phaser crapped out on me so no phaser. But it's got the other pedals


----------



## IbanezMark

Got to crank my C5 through one of the 4x12's for about 2 hours last night.
666 on the EQ is the sweet spot for me. Sounds real nice flat out with single coils, then volume about 7-8 with humbuckers.


----------



## Papus

fstrat59slp said:


> YouTube - ‪Marshall class 5 head‬&rlm;
> 
> Class 5 head with my 4x12 cab. Outside on ten used a rotovibe, tubescreamer, and a wah



Holy shit Batman!
This is easily the BEST Class 5 demo out there and probably the best amp demo I've ever seen, period 
This is even better than the official demos.
The camera distance allows the sound to breathe like at a real gig, the playing is great and talk is at a minimum.
ALL demos should be like this!
You got some nice chops bro


----------



## fstrat59slp

Papus said:


> Holy shit Batman!
> This is easily the BEST Class 5 demo out there and probably the best amp demo I've ever seen, period
> This is even better than the official demos.
> The camera distance allows the sound to breathe like at a real gig, the playing is great and talk is at a minimum.
> ALL demos should be like this!
> You got some nice chops bro



Thank you very much! Your too kind my friend. I'm glad you enjoyed it, I really enjoyed playing the Les Paul through the head. I probably wouldn't have had you not asked. I hope it helped out if you were trying to decide if you wanted to buy it or not.


----------



## noxover

Ordered on Memorial Day weekend finally arrived yesterday!


----------



## IbanezMark

noxover said:


> Ordered on Memorial Day weekend finally arrived yesterday!



..and?
Are you hooked yet?!


----------



## IbanezMark

Nothing like diming the C5 for an hour on Sunday morning 

My DSL is at the jam space so I've been playing the little guy a lot lately. It's working real well with my new strat


----------



## noxover

Totally hooked


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome to the club!!!

CLASS 5 FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Woke up, turned up, played jimi version of star spangled banner. C5 FTW! Happy 4th everyone..


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am not above the occasional bump.


----------



## MM54

Once some glue dries and I find time in my busy schedule to do some fine sanding, the CA10 headbox should be ready for Tolex... oh, how I hate putting on tolex.


----------



## Papus

Any chance of taking a dB reading on the CA10?
Maybe one reading from a 1960A cab and another reading from a 1960AX cab?


----------



## MM54

Papus said:


> Any chance of taking a dB reading on the CA10?
> Maybe one reading from a 1960A cab and another reading from a 1960AX cab?



Well, since I lack a 1960A, 1960AX, and a dB meter, that doesn't seem too likely 

Sorry man


----------



## DSL100 Dude

AN AMP BUILDER WITHOUT CABS AND A db METER!?!?!??!?! 



No worries dude! How 'bout we just call it somewhere between a 5 watter and a 20 watter...

Sorry fellas, I'm just being st00pid...


----------



## Gtarzan81

DSL100 Dude said:


> I am not above the occasional bump.



Make sure you use a key for it.....


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> AN AMP BUILDER WITHOUT CABS AND A db METER!?!?!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries dude! How 'bout we just call it somewhere between a 5 watter and a 20 watter...
> 
> Sorry fellas, I'm just being st00pid...



I don't have room for more than the 412 I play through all the time  And better than that, I have the equipment for measure and calculate the actual RMS wattage of amps.

It's like you think I have money or something


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Heck, the fact that your still doing custom amps while heading in to college impresses the heck outta me.


----------



## fast98dodge

New to the forum... Just picked up a Class 5 combo and a T-Rex Tonebug. I have fake hardwood floors here in my apartment so even with the 1/4 power it's a bit loud so I also picked up a Fulltone OCD as well since I'm turning the volume down to 2 or 3... Killer amp with the pedal... Now time to get a few tubes just to play with it a bit... Thinkin' EL844 JJ as well as a standard JJ ECC83S and a "high gain" JJ ECC83S...

Glad to be here... I also have a Fender Princeton Chorus (red knob USA model-awesome solid state amp) as well as an early 5150 combo...


----------



## Chondropython

Ordered my C5 head off of ebay last night!


----------



## Roadburn

Grats! How long untill it gets delivered?


----------



## Chondropython

It was in stock (the last one), and the place I bought it from was not too far away, so hopefully I get it sometime this coming week.


----------



## MM54

CA10 headbox needs sanded and tolexed, then the CA10 prototype will be complete. I'm running an all-NOS lineup and it sounds SWEET.

Just as a note of forewarning to everyone interested: Due to the time situation with me leaving for college in early August, I'll likely only be taking orders for about a week when I do, after that I'll be able to get them made and sent out. The issue arises with I don't know if I'll be able to continue building amps while I'm in college, in which case it'll be a summer thing until I can get stuff set up where I can work on them year-round.

Sorry for springing this on you guys like this but it's bothering me too, there have been so many delays developing this amp that it's pushed me way, way back. Remember my original plan? I wanted to start taking orders on the first day of June. Ha. My estimate right now is to be able to start taking orders the 17th, and stop accepting them by the 24th, which will give me 3 weeks to get all the parts in, the amps built, the headboxes built and finished, and shipped out.

Thanks again guys for all your support. I should be able to tell you how much a completed CA10 head will cost within a few days and how I'll be taking orders.


Edit: Here it is, in the box, without the front panel or any tolex. It'll be black tolex & front panel with red piping. Big logo is black with red text as well.


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> New to the forum... Just picked up a Class 5 combo and a T-Rex Tonebug. I have fake hardwood floors here in my apartment so even with the 1/4 power it's a bit loud so I also picked up a Fulltone OCD as well since I'm turning the volume down to 2 or 3... Killer amp with the pedal... Now time to get a few tubes just to play with it a bit... Thinkin' EL844 JJ as well as a standard JJ ECC83S and a "high gain" JJ ECC83S...
> 
> Glad to be here... I also have a Fender Princeton Chorus (red knob USA model-awesome solid state amp) as well as an early 5150 combo...



Congrats and welcome to the club! I think you'll like the JJs, After tons of tube swapping, I've settled on a JJ el84. What are you thinking about preamp tubes?



Chondropython said:


> Ordered my C5 head off of ebay last night!



 Congrats!...and welcome to the club as well!


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Matt, it looks great! 

Question....I've been thinking about this and I remember you said you would sell the amp without a box if we wanted to keep cost down, (or at least that's the way I remember it, lol) how hard would it be to flip the controls so the amp could be flipped over and mounted to the top of a combo?


----------



## fast98dodge

DirtySteve said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club! I think you'll like the JJs, After tons of tube swapping, I've settled on a JJ el84. What are you thinking about preamp tubes?


 
Last night I ordered the JJ EL844 (low output EL84) and the "high gain" JJ ECC83S pair from eurotubes. I should get 'em in the next few days and we'll see how it works out. There's a couple of ideas I'm thinkin' about to get the bassiness under control as well without doing anything electronically...


----------



## DirtySteve

I know what you mean...I run mine with the bass all the way down and dime the rest. There is a mod that cuts some of the bass and tightens the bottom a little bit, but some people aren't sure about it, I have it on mine and so far no problems. If you want know more I can find it and post a link.


----------



## Chondropython

Am I reading correctly that swapping the tubes on a C5 doesn't require anything special as far bias meters, etc. Is it simply a matter of taking one out and replacing it? 

I'm counting the minutes until mine arrives! Will probably try it out for a few days and then decide if I want to re-tube.

To those who have swapped tubes, did you find that it made a big difference? I'm mainly a classic rock, blues player and am looking for that warm, creamy, plexi type sound.


----------



## DirtySteve

No bias to worry about....just swap 'em. Tubes made a big difference to me. I would get a few different ones and swap 'em around until you find what works for you.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Hey Matt, it looks great!
> 
> Question....I've been thinking about this and I remember you said you would sell the amp without a box if we wanted to keep cost down, (or at least that's the way I remember it, lol) how hard would it be to flip the controls so the amp could be flipped over and mounted to the top of a combo?



I could very easily put the labels on upside-down 

I really didn't design this for a combo though, all the tubes have retainers, but I didn't really test all the circuitry for microphony. You'd probably be fine, but just a thought. Also, this sucker gets pretty hot for only 3 tubes (since it's class A, the EL34 is running full-throttle all the time, like a lawn mover, as opposed to the typical AB, which is more like your car). Again, I didn't design it with upside-down usage in mind, so I'm not sure how it'd take the heat.


----------



## MM54

Just a note to all CA10 speculators - now's the time to inquire of me any and all questions you may have about it! It's pretty much done, I just need to find the time (and space) to glue on some Tolex. Circuit-wise, it's complete so I'll be able to answer most questions pretty well


----------



## Jay76

Hello all, I am new to the forum...

Got my C5 back from having the RAT treatment and it's seriously good!
I have very sore fingers after 3.5 hrs solid playing last night and the missus isn't talking to me.

But... I don't care it was worth it


----------



## DirtySteve

Very cool! What changes did it make? ...welcome to the forum!


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> I could very easily put the labels on upside-down
> 
> I really didn't design this for a combo though, all the tubes have retainers, but I didn't really test all the circuitry for microphony. You'd probably be fine, but just a thought. Also, this sucker gets pretty hot for only 3 tubes (since it's class A, the EL34 is running full-throttle all the time, like a lawn mover, as opposed to the typical AB, which is more like your car). Again, I didn't design it with upside-down usage in mind, so I'm not sure how it'd take the heat.



No worries, it was just a thought and I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Jay76

DirtySteve said:


> Very cool! What changes did it make? ...welcome to the forum!


 
Thanks for the welcome 

I got the following (everything apart from the reverb);

1. - 'OPR' - Output Power Reduction.
2. - Variable Boost Footswitch - Switches the Boost Circuit On-or-Off with Variable Boost Control, RED LED Indicator - Metal Construction with 12 Foot Lead.
3. - Master Volume Control - Allows Preamp Overdrive -or- Power Amp Overdrive -or- Both.
4. - 3x Preamp 'Bias' and 'Gain' Switches.
5. - Modified Tone Stack - Allows each Frequency to sweep from 'Zero-to-Max'. A switch can be added to the Front Panel to select between Stock/Modified.
6. - Series FX Loop - 'Send' and 'Return'. The 'Send' Socket can also be used as a PREAMP 'Line Out' and the 'Return' Socket can be used for Direct Access to the Valve Power Amp (For External Preamps -or- Multi-Effects Processors).
7. - Dedicated 'Line Out' Socket - Speaker Emulated (Open Back Cab) taken from the Output Transformer - Active in both 'Speaker' and ' Headphone' Mode.
9. - Tri-Rectifier System - Uses a 3 Position Switch to Select 'Silicon', 'Valve 1' or 'Valve 2' Operation.
10. - Standby Switch - Fitted only on Amps without Reverb.


----------



## Chondropython

Damnit! I just got an email from the eBay seller I purchased my head from, and they told me that there was a "glitch" in their system and that the item is actually out of stock. I asked them to send me a refund. 

Does anyone know of an internet seller that has C5 heads currently available?


----------



## DirtySteve

Aw, man....that sucks! I don't know where to find one. Seems like it might be a hot item right now.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Try zzounds or American musical they should have some in stock


----------



## Chondropython

Sold out at both places... can't find one anywhere... guess I am S.O.L. until the next batch come in.


----------



## Jay76

DirtySteve said:


> Very cool! What changes did it make? ...welcome to the forum!


 
Thanks 

It's made a BIG difference. Mine was rattling like crazy and low notes were disappearing at high volume. Both of these probs have been rectified.

With the OPR turned down I can sit there all night long with full on Marshall distortion and feedback and low volumes.. crazy

Got my delay, reverb and chorus going through the effects loop and they sound very transparent.

The boost pedal is sweet too, like it was meant to come with the amp.

I havent even messed with the other switches yet!

I got the following done;

1. - 'OPR' - Output Power Reduction.
2. - Variable Boost Footswitch - Switches the Boost Circuit On-or-Off with Variable Boost Control, RED LED Indicator - Metal Construction with 12 Foot Lead.
3. - Master Volume Control - Allows Preamp Overdrive -or- Power Amp Overdrive -or- Both.
4. - 3x Preamp 'Bias' and 'Gain' Switches.
5. - Modified Tone Stack - Allows each Frequency to sweep from 'Zero-to-Max'. A switch can be added to the Front Panel to select between Stock/Modified.
6. - Series FX Loop - 'Send' and 'Return'. The 'Send' Socket can also be used as a PREAMP 'Line Out' and the 'Return' Socket can be used for Direct Access to the Valve Power Amp (For External Preamps -or- Multi-Effects Processors).
7. - Dedicated 'Line Out' Socket - Speaker Emulated (Open Back Cab) taken from the Output Transformer - Active in both 'Speaker' and ' Headphone' Mode.
9. - Tri-Rectifier System - Uses a 3 Position Switch to Select 'Silicon', 'Valve 1' or 'Valve 2' Operation.
10. - Standby Switch - Fitted only on Amps without Reverb.


----------



## Jay76

DirtySteve said:


> Very cool! What changes did it make? ...welcome to the forum!


 
Thanks 

Well it now has no rattles and I can sit there and get full on crunch and high gain with gorgeous feedback at bedroom levels so Im stoked!

i havent even tried all of the switches that do various things as yet. i get to try out the effects loop - man that things transparent, my delay sounds amazing through it.

Oh and the footwitch is great too, looks like it was meant to come with the amp. All black with a red LED.

I got a manual with it too. Very happy


----------



## DSL100 Dude

WOW! A busy week in C5 land! Very cool. I have been crazy busy so I am trying to catch up...


----------



## fast98dodge

Well, got my new JJ's in the mail today... Gonna install them tomorrow. Went over to Lowe's and got some electrical contact cleaner like Bob at Eurotubes recommends... I'm looking forward to putting the EL844 power tube in and seeing if the volume is a bit less while causing the amp to break up a little bit earlier... I guess I'm also excited about the "high gain" ECC83S's as well to get a bit more gain also... 

As far as the bassiness goes, I may pull the bottom panel off to let the amp "breathe" and dissipate some of the bass... The back reminds of my 5150 combo in the sense that it's basically a closed back. I know it has that little mesh deal in the middle, but for the most part, it's a closed back amp... I'm thinking that is probably what is contributing most to the bassy characteristics... I'll let y'all know tomorrow...


----------



## DirtySteve

I pulled the back off mine, too, a long time ago....I guess that's part of what cut my bass down, but I did it so I could just reach in and swap tubes by feel....I didn't know that it would help that, but I was just reading something yesterday that explained that an open back disipates some of the bass. Of course it's only half open as the amp take up a lot of the back, but I think it helped for sure.


----------



## fast98dodge

Yeah, that's why when Ed came out with the 5150 combo, it was pretty crazy at the time to get a stack sound out of a combo. Nobody was really doing a combo with a closed back. Anyways, just got up a little while ago. Gonna wake up and then go to work on the amp here in a few hours...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Matt: Any chance of getting the cab tolexed in *rojo*? 

Fast98Dodge: Welcome to the forum! 

Chro...no...(oh heck with it) Python: Hope you are able to score one of the new heads soon dude. They seem to be a hot seller!


----------



## fast98dodge

Thanks for the welcome... I always wanted a Marshall and finally got one... In retrospect, I should've gotten a JCM800 combo years ago instead of the 5150 combo... If I was still gigging, I'd probably retube the 5150 to get a bit more warmth out of the amp... Anyways, time to go to work on the amp and stuff...


----------



## Chondropython

eBay sell just contacted me to let me knowthey got a few more C5 heads in stock today.... so... it's on again!

A few others popped up on eBay today as well, if any of you are looking.


----------



## coldsteal2

Boy i wonder how many heads they made, i just looked at
my serial number and is only # 0439
Thats the lowest serial number i have ever had for
any gear


----------



## fast98dodge

Well, put the new tubes in...

It sounds more balanced and the notes ring out a bit more... I don't know how else to describe it other than it sounds like a Marshall is supposed to sound...


----------



## 61rocker

I've had one for about a year and half now....an early one, doesn't rattle....I love it...Records great and I used it for gigs, tho I do have to mic it.....I play a Gibson Les Paul Std Double Cutaway thru it. I also preamp it with an old Digitech RP-7 set on "Half Stack", with the EQ tweaked to my tastes....usually set the C5 volume on about 5ish depending on the room. It really sounds awesome. If you want to hear this setup, google 61rocker for my YouTube and play my feature song....even if you don't like the tune, you can hear how good it can sound just with a Tascam DP-01. To me, not many small amps take Les Pauls well, (some will disagree), but this sounds great, full bodied and chunky. I also run an 82 Gibson LP Custom thru it. I also own a '71 100w Super Lead, and the Class 5 really has about the same kind of feel and tone to it. I do have to roll back the bass a little when I get it to volume. I am running stock tubes, but plan to check out some Mullards soon, or maybe just when I think I need them. Sometimes I run it full throttle with an old Marshall Guv'nor for drive......oh yeah......!!!
BTW...about colors....I have seen a Red Tolex w/ Checkerboard Grill Cloth on Ebay....


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> Matt: Any chance of getting the cab tolexed in *rojo*?



I could probably do it (red with black piping, and black corners? Interesting) but it would cost extra, since I'd have to order red tolex. Usually I can do 3 heads with one width, so it reduces the cost of tolex per each head (By like, a third :cool2.


----------



## MM54

*Those of you who want to order a CA10,*

Please PM me this evening or tomorrow-time for information on order procedure as well as pricing info 

(Obviously PM'ing me is in no way obligatory to ordering one, so if you're on the fence, it can't hurt.)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

61rocker said:


> BTW...about colors....I have seen a Red Tolex w/ Checkerboard Grill Cloth on Ebay....



I am kinda partial to this red one:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> *Those of you who want to order a CA10,*
> 
> Please PM me this evening or tomorrow-time for information on order procedure as well as pricing info
> 
> (Obviously PM'ing me is in no way obligatory to ordering one, so if you're on the fence, it can't hurt.)



You've got mail!


----------



## c588

here is what my class5 sounds like with a mxr 78 bad ass and a ibanez asf75t 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tP5T0wETmM]‪ibanez artcore afs75t (dirty)‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

and then clean
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Osum1EMQA&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


what ya guys think?!


----------



## DirtySteve

Me likey! C5 clips are getting good around here....nice!


----------



## c588

thanks estaban


----------



## Wicked_Tone

Well I just downsized my wattage in my collection of amps and I am a proud owner of a Class 5. I previously owned a DSL 100 & Jet City 50h head, although both being excellent amps were just over kill for home use. I live in a house and can crank my amps, but my hearing is damaged a bit from playing high wattage amps for the last 15 years and I no longer gig anymore, so the Class 5 gives me great tones at reasonable volume. Mine also has the headphone mod. I love it through my 4x12 cab!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Congratulations on the little monster awesomeness! 
I think you will find that the C5 will give you exactly what you need on a daily basis.


----------



## fast98dodge

Played along with Live After Death from Maiden and then Stained Class from Priest... What a great amp... I can't say enough about it and especially the new tubes and the OCD pedal...


----------



## 61rocker

DSL100 Dude said:


> I am kinda partial to this red one:


Beautiful..... Man, there is just something special about a red Marshall.....When I was about 16, the very first Marshall I ever played thru was at a music store a friend owned in Little Rock...he had a Red JMP Half Stack Master Lead 100w....he let me play thru it....price....$500......I look back on that and wished I had been working somewhere at the time.....Seems like I saw a White Class 5 in Nashville at GC about a year ago.....


----------



## fast98dodge

I was gonna hold out until August when there will supposedly be some red ones again but I just couldn't... I dunno, everything I have that is of value is red in my life like my Weber grill, Wolfgang, Dakota R/T... But, I figured if I was gonna own a Marshall, I would go for the classic look of a black Marshall... But I will say, that red does look pretty damned sweet...


----------



## heybulldog

I would go against with my Vox AC4TV 10 and Epi Val. Jr Combo ANYTIME you guys ~!!



Just kidding, I have looked and tested Class 5 at a GC, it was amazing indeed, however, too big for my need. I wish they had one in like 10" speaker size.


----------



## Wicked_Tone

DSL100 Dude said:


> Congratulations on the little monster awesomeness!
> I think you will find that the C5 will give you exactly what you need on a daily basis.



Thanks man! I'm finding it indeed is a toneful little monster with the classic Marshall roar.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

fast98dodge said:


> Played along with Live After Death from Maiden and then Stained Class from Priest... What a great amp... I can't say enough about it and especially the new tubes and the OCD pedal...



That is the great thing about a NMV Marshall like the C5. It will give you all the classic greatness and then when you slap it with a pedal in front it takes it so well that you can go to the jamz like it was nothing. 



61rocker said:


> Beautiful..... Man, there is just something special about a red Marshall.....When I was about 16, the very first Marshall I ever played thru was at a music store a friend owned in Little Rock...he had a Red JMP Half Stack Master Lead 100w....he let me play thru it....price....$500......I look back on that and wished I had been working somewhere at the time.....Seems like I saw a White Class 5 in Nashville at GC about a year ago.....



The white and green were the other two that I had on order but decided to wait for the updated versions to be released. They are beautiful in white and green too. the red though, ahhh, just classic sexy on a Marshall. 



heybulldog said:


> I would go against with my Vox AC4TV 10 and Epi Val. Jr Combo ANYTIME you guys ~!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I have looked and tested Class 5 at a GC, it was amazing indeed, however, too big for my need. I wish they had one in like 10" speaker size.




The C5 combo is a 10" speaker. The cabinet that is supposed to compliment the head is also the same 10" Celestion.


----------



## heybulldog

DSL100 Dude said:


> The C5 combo is a 10" speaker. The cabinet that is supposed to compliment the head is also the same 10" Celestion.



OPPS ! did not know ! why the box is so big then compare to AC4TV 10" etc, ? I meant size of cabinet (portable little, etc).

why cabinet is so much bigger on Class 5 vs AC4TV if they are both 10" speaker ? dunno much about amps. :-(


----------



## MM54

As of now, there are two people interested in the CA10 (which is a little disappointing). If anyone else is interested, PM me today/tonight so I can get you info (those of you who have PM'ed me, thanks, I'll get you the info tomorrow morning-ish).

Tell your friends, tell your kids, tell anyone who may want one, let them see the pics, let them hear the clips, etc etc. This coming week will be the only time to order one for as long as another 10 months


----------



## kelv_w

bah...


----------



## Stringjunkie

heybulldog said:


> I would go against with my Vox AC4TV 10 and Epi Val. Jr Combo ANYTIME you guys ~!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I have looked and tested Class 5 at a GC, it was amazing indeed, however, too big for my need. I wish they had one in like 10" speaker size.




??..it is a 10".


----------



## MM54

I've posted this is a couple other places, but I'll drop it off here too in case anyone else in this thread has missed the whole CA10 discussion... thing.


If any of you are interested in the CA10, please send me a PM so I know. I'm putting some information at the bottom of the post to get you caught up if you're not familiar with what I'm talking about  Orders will be accepted from the 17th through the 22nd, after which it may be up to another 10 months before I am able to build again.

Description:
The CA10 is a 10W, Class-A operating all-valve amp. Features a british-voiced preamp featuring two 12AX7's, Treble/Middle/Bass tonestack, and gain control. The power section is a single-ended Class-A EL34, but is also compatable with 6L6 tubes if desired. With no master volume, the CA10 is designed to be cranked. When volume is an issue, however, the internal attenuator is able to bring the power down to a whisper without losing any of the poweramp distortion. Gain levels run from punchy clean through 80's metal, proving that simplicity can be versatile.

Clips:
Mostly Improv-Metal-ish. (Apologies for the poor recording quality)
Paul's Soundcheck - My friend came to help demo the amp.
Matt's Soundcheck
Something Heavy (Paul)
Shredding-ish (Paul)
I don't even know what this is (Paul)
And I butchered some Rush

Pictures from the bench:
















More pictures may be added as I take them.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

kelv_w said:


> bah...



Pure Sexiness!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

heybulldog said:


> OPPS ! did not know ! why the box is so big then compare to AC4TV 10" etc, ? I meant size of cabinet (portable little, etc).
> 
> why cabinet is so much bigger on Class 5 vs AC4TV if they are both 10" speaker ? dunno much about amps. :-(



It happens. 

I think that each designer builds an amp to suit a purpose. As for a 10" low watt Class A tube combo I reckon it could be considered a little big. BUT THE TONE MAKES UP FOR IT!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> I've posted this is a couple other places, but I'll drop it off here too in case anyone else in this thread has missed the whole CA10 discussion... thing.
> 
> 
> If any of you are interested in the CA10, please send me a PM so I know. I'm putting some information at the bottom of the post to get you caught up if you're not familiar with what I'm talking about  Orders will be accepted from the 17th through the 22nd, after which it may be up to another 10 months before I am able to build again.
> 
> Description:
> The CA10 is a 10W, Class-A operating all-valve amp. Features a british-voiced preamp featuring two 12AX7's, Treble/Middle/Bass tonestack, and gain control. The power section is a single-ended Class-A EL34, but is also compatable with 6L6 tubes if desired. With no master volume, the CA10 is designed to be cranked. When volume is an issue, however, the internal attenuator is able to bring the power down to a whisper without losing any of the poweramp distortion. Gain levels run from punchy clean through 80's metal, proving that simplicity can be versatile.
> 
> Clips:
> Mostly Improv-Metal-ish. (Apologies for the poor recording quality)
> Paul's Soundcheck - My friend came to help demo the amp.
> Matt's Soundcheck
> Something Heavy (Paul)
> Shredding-ish (Paul)
> I don't even know what this is (Paul)
> And I butchered some Rush
> 
> Pictures from the bench:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures may be added as I take them.



These are going to be HOT fellas!


----------



## Roadburn

I'm afraid shipping across the big pond is going to up cost a lot.


----------



## MM54

Roadburn said:


> I'm afraid shipping across the big pond is going to up cost a lot.



And I think you'd need a stepdown for the mains, my PTs only have a 120v primary


----------



## Wicked_Tone

Here's a pic of my Class going through a Peavey MS 4x12 loaded with two WGS Reaper 55HZ speakers and two Celestion Modern Lead 70s. The Les Paul guitar is one I built 2 months ago from scratch, with the exception of the bolt on neck.


----------



## Roadburn

MM54 said:


> And I think you'd need a stepdown for the mains, my PTs only have a 120v primary



220 is going to be a lot more expensive again as they probably are harder to get in the U.S.
Bummer.

All I can say now is that people who like the C5 type sound, should check this amp out. It rocks!!!!


----------



## MM54

I could get one with a 240V primary wound but I don't know how long it would take, and then I'd have no way of testing it or doing the burn-in  One with both primaries would indeed be expensive. I'm not sure people at customs would like a non-RoHS and non-[any other standard] approved thingy coming in either.

But yes, you all should check out the CA10


----------



## MM54

I PM'ed everyone (all two of you) who contacted me about the CA10 with info, if you could get back to me with your intentions soon that'd be great


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am still a bit shocked that more fellas have not at least expressed some interest. Come on guys. 10 watts, takes all kinds of different power tubes. Some schweet sound clips...

It's nice to be back home BTW! 

Matt, I will hit ya up on PM...


----------



## Chondropython

*Nad!*

Finally got my C5 head this afternoon... have not had a chance to really get into it yet, but from just messing around with it for a few minutes, I can say that it is in a completely different league than my previous practice amp ( a Vox AC4TV). 

I'm currently playing it through a 1933 cabinet which has the stock GT-65 speaker in it.

This thing looks so cool!


----------



## fast98dodge

Cool!!! The head on top of that cab looks pretty sweet...


----------



## coldsteal2

I saw an add from a UK website that shows a new
Class 5 Cab that is in the works, all they said
about it is that its "Coming Soon"


----------



## fast98dodge

Here's mine... Nuttin' special to see since it's bone stock...


----------



## fast98dodge

Here's the guitar I use to play through it, though... My first year quilt Peavey Wolfgang...


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> Matt, I will hit ya up on PM...



If you sent one, it didn't go through 

If not, disregard this post


----------



## JUBILEELOVINFOOL

coldsteal2 said:


> I saw an add from a UK website that shows a new
> Class 5 Cab that is in the works, all they said
> about it is that its "Coming Soon"



looks like a reissue of the 80's 1965 & 1966 cabinet.


----------



## DirtySteve

So I learned a new trick from this other thread and I think it's awesome and wanted to share...http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/30555-please-explain-how-single-channel-amp-works.html ...I'm talking about the reverse boost thing. I'm going from guitar > Radial hot british (vol. up...gain down) > Java boost (set low) > Black box Russian Muff > C5 (vol = 8, trble = max, mids = max, bass = 0) 

With the boost set slightly below even volume it allows my guitar volume to clean up better and stay bright and lively but with a little hair on it if I dig in...then I can kick on either one (or both, hehe) of my other pedals to get a really nice overdrive and the guitar controls seem more responsive and dynamic...then if I turn off the boost everything really fattens up and slaps you in the face with full on hard rock/metal tones. I'm diggin it...A LOT!! ...and I finally have a use for my Java that I can't seem to sell...cool!


----------



## MM54

This is the last day to get your orders in for the CA10, guys


----------



## ken361

new member here,is the power tube a JJ? I replaced the preamp tubes so far and boosting it with a TS808, rocks pretty good so far


----------



## fast98dodge

I had a JJ in mine... I bought the EL844 JJ from Bob at Eurotubes and then high gain JJ ECC83S'... I tried the TS808, but I liked the Fulltone OCD better so I got that...


----------



## ampRiser

Marshall 
25annv (silver) 1/2 stack 25/50watt (1987) stock
AVT100 (black) 1/2 stack 100watt (1999) stock
Class c5-01 combo 5watt (2011) modified 
stock pre amp GTel84 power amp

wish list... RR100 (white) 1/2stack (2012?)

May the Marshall TONE B with YOU !!


----------



## coldsteal2

fast98dodge said:


> I had a JJ in mine... I bought the EL844 JJ from Bob at Eurotubes and then high gain JJ ECC83S'... I tried the TS808, but I liked the Fulltone OCD better so I got that...



Same here, i bought a new JJ EL-84, i already had
a couple of new JJ ECC-83S high gains. 
and Using the OCD


----------



## fast98dodge

I actually got the EL844 which is a low wattage variant of the EL84... Slightly lower volume, earlier breakup...


----------



## ken361

yeah I pulled the el84 out I see its a JJ, lot of vox users use them. I have them in mine, the high gain could be good for this amp I really dont care for the 83's like the stock one, amp is already kind of warm. Any of you guys have a NOS in the class 5 yet?


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm using a Phillips MiniWatt in V1 and a Raytheon Blackplate in V2, both high gain, and a JJ el84, I like the TAD el84 as well but it's a little bassy to me. I also have an RCA Mullard and an E.H 12ax7s. but I like the ones I'm using now better. I will say that if your happy with the current production tubes, stick with them....I can never go back now and these things ain't cheap. I used to like a RI Mullard in V1 and a TungSol in V2, but I tried them again just to see and it was awful. 

I'm a little curious about those lower gain JJs though, I'm wondering if they might help keep the bottom from flubbing out with higher gain pedals .


----------



## The Bear

This may be a silly question but, from what I've read the Head does not have the power drop using the HP switch?
Just the Combo.

Thanks

Sorry if this has been covered.


----------



## ken361

Steve,I have amperex and a groove tube mullard RI in there now, yours brighter or warmer now? stock speaker should improve huh


----------



## fast98dodge

The Bear said:


> This may be a silly question but, from what I've read the Head does not have the power drop using the HP switch?
> Just the Combo.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered.


 
You're correct. Only the combo has the 1/4 power switch...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You can of course still do the classic headphone trick on the head version.


----------



## eastwood6

fast98dodge said:


> You're correct. Only the combo has the 1/4 power switch...


 
But if you plug a speaker cable in halfway into the headphone jack (it's a stereo headphone output so you need to plug it in only halfway to get mono) you get the same effect as the reduced power switch on the combo. You get the headphone output (16 ohm internal buffered) going to whatever speaker cabinet you care to use.


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## Bear

The Bear said:


> This may be a silly question but, from what I've read the Head does not have the power drop using the HP switch?
> Just the Combo.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered.



Are you friggin kidding me? The Bear?? Didn't you look at other members names?????


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## fast98dodge

I just gotta say, the more I play with my new amp, the more I love it... I have been workin' hours lately that isn't very good for "playtime"... So, today has been the first chance I've had in about a week to plug in and go. The one thing that I'm really diggin' is how responsive the OCD pedal is with the amp. When I first got the pedal, I had all the settings on it dimed but now I have backed off a bit on them as well as lowering the treble and mid on the amp. It seems to be even more smooth and organic. It's almost like the amp is still "breaking in" or something. All I know is I'm very happy with how the sound and tone is progressing and very impressed with the responsiveness of the amp and also the volume knob on the guitar...


----------



## JimiRules

fast98dodge said:


> I just gotta say, the more I play with my new amp, the more I love it... I have been workin' hours lately that isn't very good for "playtime"... So, today has been the first chance I've had in about a week to plug in and go. The one thing that I'm really diggin' is how responsive the OCD pedal is with the amp. When I first got the pedal, I had all the settings on it dimed but now I have backed off a bit on them as well as lowering the treble and mid on the amp. It seems to be even more smooth and organic. It's almost like the amp is still "breaking in" or something. All I know is I'm very happy with how the sound and tone is progressing and very impressed with the responsiveness of the amp and also the volume knob on the guitar...



I hear ya there. There hasn't been a time that I've plugged mine in where I haven't been amazed at the sound I was getting. Back when I was in a band and playing out I used a Carvin Legacy and there'd be times when I'd plug in and I'd love the sound and other times where I'd plug in and I'd totally hate what I was hearing. 
Not the case with my Class 5!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The Class 5 has a very seductive way of getting sweeter the more you use it. After a while you find that all you want to do is plug that beauty up.


----------



## fast98dodge

A friend of mine just got a Class 5 head today... He's 2500 miles away so I won't be able to hear it anytime soon through his 4x12...


----------



## DirtySteve

ken361 said:


> Steve,I have amperex and a groove tube mullard RI in there now, yours brighter or warmer now? stock speaker should improve huh



Cool, I've been wanting to try an Amprex el84. My amp is definately brighter and breaks up earlier and is over all more agressive with the tubes I'm using....it's hard for me to get a clean sound, I don't really have any "true" clean sounds at all, but I like it that way. 

The speaker improves a lot as it breaks in and that alone has much more effect than swapping tubes....I still don't believe my speaker's broken in totally yet, I use the bedroom trick too much. I have 2 C5s, one of them is for sale and I never play it except every once in a while, I plug it in to compare the two speakers and every time the difference is huge.

Are you any relation to Ken374 on TGP?


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> The Class 5 has a very seductive way of getting sweeter the more you use it. After a while you find that all you want to do is plug that beauty up.



This is very true!


----------



## ken361

DirtySteve said:


> Cool, I've been wanting to try an Amprex el84. My amp is definately brighter and breaks up earlier and is over all more agressive with the tubes I'm using....it's hard for me to get a clean sound, I don't really have any "true" clean sounds at all, but I like it that way.
> 
> The speaker improves a lot as it breaks in and that alone has much more effect than swapping tubes....I still don't believe my speaker's broken in totally yet, I use the bedroom trick too much. I have 2 C5s, one of them is for sale and I never play it except every once in a while, I plug it in to compare the two speakers and every time the difference is huge.
> 
> Are you any relation to Ken374 on TGP?


yeah thats me, been looking at some NOS el84's not sure what to go for yet, need to brighten it up a tad. Must be that Phillips making it brighter huh?


----------



## ken361

Dougs tubes has EI's for 20 might worth checking out


----------



## DirtySteve

ken361 said:


> yeah thats me, been looking at some NOS el84's not sure what to go for yet, need to brighten it up a tad. Must be that Phillips making it brighter huh?



I was just over there today looking at the Class 5 head thread and saw your JJ question. I don't post there often but I am a member and I go look around every once in a while. (too many people over there for me)

I have always thought the C5 has too much bass for humbuckers and the type of stuff I play....when I started using those tubes they definately helped and I could work around it. The only reason I like JJ over TAD el 84 is because the JJ has slightly less bass. 

_(edit: if you want to really get rid of some bass and brighten it up try a Sovtek el84)_

I've also done this mod, http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/24530-simple-class5-mod.html and it helped shave off a little bass and tighten it up some. Then I went ahead and did this mod, Marshall Vintage Modern Forum - View topic - Class 5 Mod so it works on the full on tone as well. These mods were also discussed on the Vintage Modern forum where the designer of the C5 hangs out and no one has had a problem with it being safe....so I did it, and I love it.


----------



## ken361

cool mods for sure, boosting mine with a ts808 works good


----------



## fast98dodge

It's interesting lookin' at some of the other forums in regard to "break in"... Since I live in an apt, I guess it'll take a while for the speaker to get there... Oh well, I guess I'll just have to play more...Damn...and it will sound better the more I play through it...Double Damn...

I will say, I'm impressed with the build quality and how "beefy" it is... Seems very durable, like it's made for the clubbing stuff and abuse...


----------



## Daveola

Been using my Class 5 in band rehearsals lately (as my 2554 Jubilee needs a service) no problem with volume and our drummer is a fairly hard player, I just make sure its up high off the floor. Got a pub gig on saturday so gonna take it and stick a shure SM57 in front of it! Anyone here mic'd them before?..how did they sound out front..etc...?


----------



## fast98dodge

That's a good question. My brother and I were talkin' the other day and if we were still playin' in a band, we would mic the Class 5 since it sounds better than my 5150 Combo... Plus, it would be easier to carry!!!


----------



## Daveola

Haha yeah im not as fit as i was 16 years ago when i started playing gigs! the days of carrying 2 4x12s and 2 heads are long gone!!...yeah interesting subject.. type of mic..placement...sound thru monitors etc...


----------



## 61rocker

Daveola said:


> Been using my Class 5 in band rehearsals lately (as my 2554 Jubilee needs a service) no problem with volume and our drummer is a fairly hard player, I just make sure its up high off the floor. Got a pub gig on saturday so gonna take it and stick a shure SM57 in front of it! Anyone here mic'd them before?..how did they sound out front..etc...?


I used my C5 at gigs for about a year in Nashville, and mic'd it with a Shure PG48....I know this isn't the hottest Shure mic, but I think they work great for instruments mics....It sounded great. You are going to have mic it out live...it just won't carry over a band by itself. I have a case I got for it and I put it up on top of it. Awesome little amp....kept hearing my SuperLead feel and tone, just not as loud....
Unrelated, last nite I was learning "Ten Years Gone" by Zep playing thru my C5.....scary man...scary......using my LP with BB Pros......


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Grab your favorite amp mic and let your C5 soar through the House PA! It will sound GLORIOUS!!!!

For any of you guys that have had the wonderful pleasure of taking a half stack to the max on stage and then throwing a mic on it for the House KNOWS how friggin' awesome a Marshall sounds. The C5 gives you that glory at a decent pub level.


----------



## Daveola

Cant wait til Saturdays gig now! our singer said he has a spare monitor i can use if need be! (since ive started using class 5in band he his well happy that im not blowing his head off with a DSL100 anymore!) also what i like about the class 5 is you can carry spare valves and change them at a gig or rehearsals if need be without the hassle of bias.


----------



## DirtySteve

It's nice to see all the new love.... looks like it's time for another...........


















wait for it.........



















here it comes.......




















*  ...Class5FTW!!!! *


----------



## Daveola

Im already eyeballing the head version!......just hope Marshall do a Marshall Class 15 or 20 bigger box 1x12 celestion greenback with added presence control ! or something around this...


----------



## fast98dodge

Excuse my ignorance, but what does "FTW" mean???


----------



## rich24a

fast98dodge said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what does "FTW" mean???



It means "For the Win"

Welcome to the forum btw!


----------



## fast98dodge

Thanks for the answer and the welcome...


----------



## DirtySteve

I had to ask the first time I saw it so don't feel bad...I thought it meant F the world!!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

lol I thought it was 'fuck the world' too, some phrases with 'FTW' didn't really make sense.

So I looked it up in the urban dictionary


----------



## DirtySteve

yep, that was our motto when I was in the military back in the early 90s.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, us older guys I think sometimes have a bit harder time trying to stay current with the lingo. Lucky for me I have plenty of help.


----------



## Papus

It means Fuck The World!!!!!
Always has, always will 
The whiney-assed politically-correct emo fags have co-opted it and changed it to For The Win lest they offend some other limp-dicked fags....
They will never succeed in their P.C. quest!
Fuck The World!!!!


----------



## fast98dodge

Finally got an avatar to upload... It's a playdoh EVH Frankenstrat...


----------



## Neylus

I have a VintageModern, i don't know if i should take a Class5 ! Help is welcome!


----------



## MM54

Papus said:


> It means Fuck The World!!!!!
> Always has, always will
> The whiney-assed politically-correct emo fags have co-opted it and changed it to For The Win lest they offend some other limp-dicked fags....
> They will never succeed in their P.C. quest!
> Fuck The World!!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Papus said:


> It means Fuck The World!!!!!
> Always has, always will
> The whiney-assed politically-correct emo fags have co-opted it and changed it to For The Win lest they offend some other limp-dicked fags....
> They will never succeed in their P.C. quest!
> Fuck The World!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Neylus said:


> I have a VintageModern, i don't know if i should take a Class5 ! Help is welcome!



Well, since you came in the Class 5 thread to say this....you must really want to because all you're going to get here is...._ *DO IT!!* _


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Neylus said:


> I have a VintageModern, i don't know if i should take a Class5 ! Help is welcome!



I think Steve summed it up just right. Just get yourself some Class 5 and kick back to enjoy the TONE!!!!!


----------



## coldsteal2

> Originally Posted by Neylus
> I have a VintageModern, i don't know if i should take a Class5 ! Help is welcome!


Have both, the more the merrier


----------



## ken361




----------



## 61rocker

Ya gotta love that trash bag full of empty beer cans behind them.....


----------



## coldsteal2

61rocker said:


> Ya gotta love that trash bag full of empty beer cans behind them.....



Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## ken361

61rocker said:


> Ya gotta love that trash bag full of empty beer cans behind them.....



loll thats my old collection from the 70's I took down yrs ago


----------



## ken361

rca el84 used, telsa el84 nos, gold lion ? want to keep the price low like at 25 not sure what too get. One guy said a NOS RCA realllly helped the marshall out.


----------



## trobdcso

Fuck the world is what it means.


----------



## ken361

Won a RCA nos El84 on ebay for 30, let you guys know next week if it's gold or not


----------



## GuitarHead1

I bought the class 5 last Jan, and hardly played it, I play at home only, and this amp is a one pony show, unless you are giging or playing in a sutdio, this amp is useless, I now have it for sale, to enjoy the gain you have to sacrifice your ear drums, if you play at home, otherwise you have to play clean, yuk... I have the MG15 and the Stack 100. they are both in use. My advise to anyone who is thinking to buy it for home use only, look for other options.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Awesome score! Can't wait to see the report.


----------



## GuitarHead1

I bought this amp in Jan 2011, and soon after, I realized the mistake I made, as this amp is a one trick pony, not versatile at all, and moreover NOT for home use, unless you want to play clean tones, yuk… as with any descent gain, you must sacrifice your ear drums, and your relation with your family and neighbors as you need to turn the volume high to enjoy any gain tone out of it. So my advice to anyone who is thinking about getting this exclusively for home, DO NOT waist your money, you will be very disappointed, my class 5 has been parked aside for months, and I just put it up for sale.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Lmao.. Tool


----------



## fast98dodge

That's why you buy an OCD pedal, dude...

And no, this person is not a tool, stringjunkie...

A tool is actually good for at least one thing...


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## DSL100 Dude

GuitarHead1 said:


> I bought this amp in Jan 2011, and soon after, I realized the mistake I made, as this amp is a one trick pony, not versatile at all, and moreover NOT for home use, unless you want to play clean tones, yuk… as with any descent gain, you must sacrifice your ear drums, and your relation with your family and neighbors as you need to turn the volume high to enjoy any gain tone out of it. So my advice to anyone who is thinking about getting this exclusively for home, DO NOT waist your money, you will be very disappointed, my class 5 has been parked aside for months, and I just put it up for sale.



First off welcome to the forum.

Second, While your opinion of course is yours to share here I feel compelled to ask a few questions.
Your first complaint is that the amp is a "one trick pony, not versatile at all". All the adds, articles, and web info I have EVER seen on the C5 refers to it as a single channel, Class A, NMV design. So where did you get the impression that the amp would be in the same category as say a JVM?

From there you go on about it not being for home use. Odd, I would like to know how you are able to determine what is or isn't for home use for the rest of the human population on this planet? I use both of mine at home pretty much daily. And yeah, dimed. And what the heck, while we are on it, is wrong with clean tones? There are plenty of guys that actually dig the clean, slightly driven, sound that the C5 can produce.

Now, I could continue but it all fairness my issue is not so much your opinion as it is the way you join on the forum and decide to in your first post to trash a product that the fellas on this particular topic have a strong passion for. Seems like a really crappy way to make friends and influence people.

Again, your opinion and I am sorry that the C5 in some form was not the right choice FOR YOU. Best of Luck with your future amp pics.


----------



## ken361

made to rock baby boy sounds pretty sweet with my SG. For a little amp it has some tone.


----------



## fast98dodge

This may be a dumb question but is the stock speaker ceramic or alnico? 

Can I use either type with the amp if i replace it?


----------



## Papus

Not for home use? 
Maybe not YOUR house, son.
I dime my NMV JMP regularly, that's much louder than a Class 5.
Get a Haze or a Blackstar HT5, son.


----------



## ken361

I put a Mullard blackburn in the v1 and a JJ 803 high gain in the v2 Gibby SG and all Mogami cables. This amp sounds good and smooth its stupid lol oh TS808 helps big also.Warm and chimmy and marshally. Im picky when it come to amps, I got rid of a lot but this one wins! jj thickened the tone out


----------



## GuitarHead1

Yes father Papus, I am getting the Haze-15w-1/2 stack


Papus said:


> Not for home use?
> Maybe not YOUR house, son.
> I dime my NMV JMP regularly, that's much louder than a Class 5.
> Get a Haze or a Blackstar HT5, son.


----------



## Trower74

FTWFTW : have it both ways!


----------



## GuitarHead1

*Okay, Class 5 freeks, pardon me for offending anyone, and do not jump on my case like hyenas, however when I tried my with a digitech dist. It really killed the valve tone, I am lusting for. However since someone mentioned pedals, I have been watching youtube to check which pedal goes best with a class 5, if anyone has a good tip regarding brand name and type please reply, as I am seriously thinking to take my class 5 off the market, since I really love the vintage look of this amp and want a low wattage tube amp. So far one of you mentioned fulltone, OCD, on you tube I saw voodoo lab sparkle, and Maxon SD 9.*


----------



## schwa

GuitarHead1 said:


> Yes father Papus, I am getting the Haze-15w-1/2 stack



I'd avoid the haze cab if I were you. I had one and have never heard a worse sounding cab. It looks really cool, but is MDF construction and a bit small for a 1x12. I think the real culprit was the speaker though.


----------



## GuitarHead1

schwa, which cab do you recommend? and also which padal goes well with the class 5


schwa said:


> I'd avoid the haze cab if I were you. I had one and have never heard a worse sounding cab. It looks really cool, but is MDF construction and a bit small for a 1x12. I think the real culprit was the speaker though.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Boss SD1 with OFA mods!


----------



## GuitarHead1

*thanks for the answer, btw stringjunkie, I replied with the following quote yesterday morning and did not post!!! .."**Okay Class 5 nuts, pardon me for offending anyone, and do not jump on my case like hyenas, however when I tried mine with a digitech dist. It really killed the tube tone, I am lusting for. However since someone mentioned pedals, I have been watching youtube to check which pedal goes best with a class 5, if anyone has a good tip regarding brand name and type please reply, as I am seriously thinking to take my class 5 off the market, since I really love the vintage look of this amp and want a low wattage tube amp. So far one of you mentioned fulltone, OCD, on you tube I saw voodoo lab sparkle, and Maxon SD 9"*


Stringjunkie said:


> Boss SD1 with OFA mods!


----------



## DirtySteve

Pedals I've tried that I like with my Class 5 are: MXR Classic OD, Boss '59 Bassman, OCD, Bad Monkey, TS-9, Black Box Russian Muff, Way Huge Swollen Pickle, Radial Hot British, Java Boost. (Red ones are my fav.s)

Pedals I thought I'd like but was disappointed: Boss BD-2, SD-1, DS-1, Satchurator, Lovepedal Super lead, Fulltone Full drive, Fulltone GT-500, and most recently (and most disappointed) the MXR Badass '78 distortion. Keeping in mind that others do like some of these pedals with the C5.

It's so subjective and different strokes and all. Best thing is to try different pedals with your set up and find what works best for your style and what you want to get out of it. I like hard rock and old school metal tones and most of the distortion pedals I've tried seem to be too much for it and flub out, while a lot of the OD pedals just don't have quite enough punch.

BTW, I run my amp volume no lower than 8 and usually dimed....so for me I like to use the "bedroom trick" (low power option on the new combos) for lower volume without sacrificing tone if I don't want the volume since I play exclusively in a small apartment.

p.s. I've been thinking I might pick up another SD-1 to send to OFA like Stringjunkie suggested, I've read awesome things, but I ruined the one I had trying to mod it myself.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh come on! I did a quick grammar edit and lost my like. That sucks!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, a OFA SD-1 is THE CHYT!!!!!!

You would love it.


----------



## ken361

Ibanez ts808 works really well with mine, having good cables and patch makes a difference.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, I'm probably going to find out! ...my like is still there???


----------



## DirtySteve

ken361 said:


> Ibanez ts808 works really well with mine, having good cables and patch makes a difference.



Way back at the begining of this thread I was talking about getting a ri 808 and have yet to find one when I had the cash....one of these days I will, but it's just not a priority anymore.


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> This may be a dumb question but is the stock speaker ceramic or alnico?
> 
> Can I use either type with the amp if i replace it?



I believe it's alnico, but off hand I'm not sure....you can replace it with either one though.

If your speaker isn't broken in yet you might want to give it some time....it really sweetens up nicely.




_edit: sorry for all the consecutive post._


----------



## ken361

wonder how greenbacks respond


----------



## GuitarHead1

Steve, thanks for the suggestions, I just pulled the Radial Hot British, at M.F., and I like it's features, pricy nonetheless. I am really looking for an old school OD, without screwing up the original amp valve tone too much, my question is, how does an external OD pedal tone differ in quality than the built in OD as in the MA and Haze series? My


DirtySteve said:


> Pedals I've tried that I like with my Class 5 are: MXR Classic OD, Boss '59 Bassman, OCD, Bad Monkey, TS-9, Black Box Russian Muff, Way Huge Swollen Pickle, Radial Hot British, Java Boost. (Red ones are my fav.s)
> 
> Pedals I thought I'd like but was disappointed: Boss BD-2, SD-1, DS-1, Satchurator, Lovepedal Super lead, Fulltone Full drive, Fulltone GT-500, and most recently (and most disappointed) the MXR Badass '78 distortion. Keeping in mind that others do like some of these pedals with the C5.
> 
> It's so subjective and different strokes and all. Best thing is to try different pedals with your set up and find what works best for your style and what you want to get out of it. I like hard rock and old school metal tones and most of the distortion pedals I've tried seem to be too much for it and flub out, while a lot of the OD pedals just don't have quite enough punch.
> 
> BTW, I run my amp volume no lower than 8 and usually dimed....so for me I like to use the "bedroom trick" (low power option on the new combos) for lower volume without sacrificing tone if I don't want the volume since I play exclusively in a small apartment.
> 
> p.s. I've been thinking I might pick up another SD-1 to send to OFA like Stringjunkie suggested, I've read awesome things, but I ruined the one I had trying to mod it myself.


----------



## ken361

if you want more of a metal tone with better harmonics and stuff, Plimsol might work good. The ts808 doesnt change the tone too much it just makes it more clearer less mud and increase the mid range. I use it on my vox also to give it a extra boost in gain. Maxon makes great pedals also, warmer then the 808 and true bypass


----------



## ken361

amp OD is always better then a pedal most cases, when I had a Engl I tried some diff pedals in the clean channel and it didnt sound as good and warm at the amps OD


----------



## GuitarHead1

Maxon sd 9 is the one I saw on youtube and it sounded great with the C5 amp, [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJnVdBqvrhw]‪Marshall Class 5 with pedals‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


ken361 said:


> if you want more of a metal tone with better harmonics and stuff, Plimsol might work good. The ts808 doesnt change the tone too much it just makes it more clearer less mud and increase the mid range. I use it on my vox also to give it a extra boost in gain. Maxon makes great pedals also, warmer then the 808 and true bypass


----------



## GuitarHead1

Ken, so I am still better off selling this and getting a Haze 15w 1/2 stack, since some of these good pedals cost, $160 and up, unless I buy cheaper ones, and you know cheaper means less quality most of the time, and this is for only an OD, if I were to get another for reverb, that is another $$$ when Haze has the reverb and the OD in it. Tell me if I am worng


ken361 said:


> amp OD is always better then a pedal most cases, when I had a Engl I tried some diff pedals in the clean channel and it didnt sound as good and warm at the amps OD


----------



## GuitarHead1

I see you own the VOX 15, what do you think of it, and how does it compare with C5??


ken361 said:


> amp OD is always better then a pedal most cases, when I had a Engl I tried some diff pedals in the clean channel and it didnt sound as good and warm at the amps OD


----------



## DirtySteve

GuitarHead1 said:


> Steve, thanks for the suggestions, I just pulled the Radial Hot British, at M.F., and I like it's features, pricy nonetheless. I am really looking for an old school OD, without screwing up the original amp valve tone too much, my question is, how does an external OD pedal tone differ in quality than the built in OD as in the MA and Haze series? My



If you want old school OD then you don't want the Radial anyway.


----------



## ken361

haven't heard the haze for bit while now so i cant comment does it have good cleans? I think for the money the gain on the c5 is pretty sweet and better when boosted and a tube change for the preamp tube will help, my vox is handwired and is real touch sensitive and little more brighter and clearer but its a 1,400 amp with great tone and cleans. Whats more important gain channel? or clean and good gain?


----------



## ken361

dont use alot of gain when you boost a amp, i like it at 9 or 10 o clock for more harmonics. Some prefer less


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Well, I'm probably going to find out! ...my like is still there???



Yeah, that was weird, at first it was gone but I reckon the server reset it.



I was thinking about picking up an 808 this week. I really don't remember it sounding any different from my old trusty TS-9 but my buddy up the street was telling me it is a world of difference so we shall see.


----------



## ken361

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yeah, that was weird, at first it was gone but I reckon the server reset it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about picking up an 808 this week. I really don't remember it sounding any different from my old trusty TS-9 but my buddy up the street was telling me it is a world of difference so we shall see.



should be warmer some, I keep the tone like at 2 on the vox and the marshall at 11 or 1 o clock since its a warmer amp and the gain at 4 prb


----------



## ken361

i found my pedal on craigs list for 100, im always watching for gear ya never know what might show up


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yeah, that was weird, at first it was gone but I reckon the server reset it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about picking up an 808 this week. I really don't remember it sounding any different from my old trusty TS-9 but my buddy up the street was telling me it is a world of difference so we shall see.



All I really have to go on is I modded the ts-9dx I had to 808 specs and I liked it better, but now I can't remember why. It was just a matter of changing 2 resister values, but to make it a true 808 it seems like you have to change a chip, too....I can't remember. I ended up killing that pedal and gave up on modding them. My only success is my Russian Muff.


----------



## ken361

could get a handwired ts808 for 350


----------



## DirtySteve

I'd rather build one myself.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Yeah, I am interested to see how it goes. I will have to put it up against all the other pedals and do a proper shootout. Should be fun.


----------



## fast98dodge

Do yourself a favor and try out the Fulltone OCD... For me, it is the nicest pedal... I liked the 808 better than the TS-9 but the OCD seemed to be the best.


----------



## schwa

GuitarHead1 said:


> schwa, which cab do you recommend? and also which padal goes well with the class 5



Assuming the budget is the primary concern I would just hit up CL and shop until I found one I liked.

If buying new while still considering the budget, I would look at the Avatar Vintage 1x12. I have one and it's a good solid cab with plywood construction. I might also chack out the Class 5 cab once it becomes available. 

Here's mine, with another amp. I think I paid $125 for the cab, and $125 for the speaker (Heritiage H30), and another $75 to "Marshall up" the cab with a logo and grill change. As for speakers, I am finding that I like the Heritage Greenback the best so far, but it works with G12-65's as well. Basically, it reacts to speakers like other NMV Marshalls so far as I've seen.






When it comes to overdrives, it's kinda complicated. I hate to second guess you again, but I have a Radial Plexitube and it would be pretty far down the list of what I would pair with the Class 5. 

Since the class 5 is a NMV Marshall, I think it's best paired with a boost. Dallas Rangemaster type (I have a Beano boost), Tubescreamer type set to boost (volume up, drive down). I also really like the Paul Cochrane Tim/Timmy pedals set as a clean boost. Any of these really wring all of the tone out of the amplifier, but the amp needs to be turned up, and the pedals actually push the amp even harder. I use these with an attenuator.

When boosting a Marshall turned up, it almost doesn't matter what pedal one uses. Even the $40 SD-1 sounds good as a boost. It's gonna be loud though.

If you want to use the amp at home levels, an OD might work, but it's a compromise. Again my favorite is the Paul C Tim, but I would start with a TS type since they're easy to find. The Zvex box of rock is also popular for giving a NMV Marshall a good sound at low volumes, but I couldn't get it to work to my satisfaction. (didn't try too hard though).


----------



## IbanezMark

The SD-1 works great with the C5 - especially if you're using a strat and need a little extra oomph for some thickness and sustain.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

fast98dodge said:


> Do yourself a favor and try out the Fulltone OCD... For me, it is the nicest pedal... I liked the 808 better than the TS-9 but the OCD seemed to be the best.



I already have an OCD and it will be one of the ones I use in the comparison shootout.


----------



## GuitarHead1

I like the sound of the OCD on youtube, it has at the right setting a creamy, yet punshy tone to it, which I love


fast98dodge said:


> Do yourself a favor and try out the Fulltone OCD... For me, it is the nicest pedal... I liked the 808 better than the TS-9 but the OCD seemed to be the best.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Give youtube a rest. None of the stuff sounds the same after it is compressed to death and run through the interwebs.


----------



## ken361

this is tone kiddies 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsnrjudyhVY&feature=related]‪Marshall Class 5 in Jeff Beck Bonamassa Style Session Paul Reed Smith Custom 24 25 Anniversary‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manning

ken361 said:


> this is tone kiddies
> ‪Marshall Class 5 in Jeff Beck Bonamassa Style Session Paul Reed Smith Custom 24 25 Anniversary‬&rlm; - YouTube


 

That does sound good.


----------



## Manning

I purchased a 2011 Marshall Class 5 through Zzounds a couple days ago. It is scheduled for delivery by the end of the day. This will be my first Marshall amplifier.

This is the guitar that will be played through the Marshall Class 5.
Just got it ...




Edit: The amp arrived late ths afternoon. I have not had a chance to spend some quality time with it, but I will this weekend.


----------



## Manning

DirtySteve said:


> I like hard rock and old school metal tones and most of the distortion pedals I've tried seem to be too much for it and flub out, while a lot of the OD pedals just don't have quite enough punch.


 
My musical tastes exactly 

I want to try one of these pedals. Either the Triple Wreck, the Slostortion, or both. Only one way to find out if I like them. I have a feeling I will.

Wampler Pedals | Hand Made Boutique Guitar Effect Pedals | Distortions


----------



## Roadburn

Manning said:


> I purchased a 2011 Marshall Class 5 through Zzounds a couple days ago. It is scheduled for delivery by the end of the day. This will be my first Marshall amplifier.
> 
> This is the guitar that will be played through the Marshall Class 5.
> Just got it ...




Double congrats bro.
Nice combination!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Sexy Les Paul!

The C5 will go along with that just fine.


----------



## DirtySteve

ken361 said:


> this is tone kiddies
> ‪Marshall Class 5 in Jeff Beck Bonamassa Style Session Paul Reed Smith Custom 24 25 Anniversary‬&rlm; - YouTube



Is that you? That was awesome!



Manning said:


> I purchased a 2011 Marshall Class 5 through Zzounds a couple days ago. It is scheduled for delivery by the end of the day. This will be my first Marshall amplifier.
> 
> This is the guitar that will be played through the Marshall Class 5.
> Just got it ...



Hell yes! ....and welcome!


----------



## ken361

DirtySteve said:


> Is that you? That was awesome!
> Ah!! I wish lol hope to get some up soon when I get some alone time. That guys tone was awesome you never think that it was that little amp.!!


----------



## DirtySteve

I noticed he was using a TS 808, too....nice!


----------



## GuitarHead1

Ken, first off thank you for a good video, however, I may need some education here, why would I spend another 2 to 3 hundred $$ on good OD and Rev. pedals, when I can just spend it on an amp like the Haze or MA, which has a built in OD and Rev, according to your previouse reply to me, you stated the built in OD/Rev are better thank the external pedals??


ken361 said:


> this is tone kiddies
> ‪Marshall Class 5 in Jeff Beck Bonamassa Style Session Paul Reed Smith Custom 24 25 Anniversary‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## ken361

If you had a Engl (has a great distortion BTW) you dont need any pedals, you could boost it a tad more if you want but dont really need. I heard the MA combo awhile back, sounded pretty bad it sounded precessed not warm like a tube amp. You get a Jet city amp pretty cheap with a good distortion. I thought you might just want a Marshall only? not sure. Lot of amps have great distortion and over drive thats the first thing I look for, im just saying the class 5 is fine on its own but boosting it helps smooth it out more and easier to do finger taping EVH stuff. My vox dont have a reverb so I bought a Boss Fender '63 pedal sounds really good.


----------



## ken361

I find gear on craigs list alot, saves ya some bucks


----------



## GuitarHead1

What is an Engl?.. While I prefer a marshall, I've heard good things about VOX custom 15ac. which has an OD and Rev. also I've heard great review on the Egnater, do you have any input??


ken361 said:


> If you had a Engl (has a great distortion BTW) you dont need any pedals, you could boost it a tad more if you want but dont really need. I heard the MA combo awhile back, sounded pretty bad it sounded precessed not warm like a tube amp. You get a Jet city amp pretty cheap with a good distortion. I thought you might just want a Marshall only? not sure. Lot of amps have great distortion and over drive thats the first thing I look for, im just saying the class 5 is fine on its own but boosting it helps smooth it out more and easier to do finger taping EVH stuff. My vox dont have a reverb so I bought a Boss Fender '63 pedal sounds really good.


----------



## ken361

Engl's are German made amps, for hard rock and metal with good cleans but pricey. AC 15 c1 is a fine amp and Egnaters are good also. Check you tube out?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Oh my...


----------



## ken361

Got the RCA today, its sounds good. Seems a bit more smoother and better gain and clearer chime. Cant play loud for a few days so I used the tube screamer for breakup at lower volumes. Played the new on first for a few then the JJ and it seems the JJ was more deader sounding, lacking performance by some.


----------



## ken361

Ok recorded this real quick while I was working out between sets not perfect but you get the picture
Gain at full bore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c5rWw9KZhw]‪Marshall Class 5 vid 2‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EbqEm3wrdQ]‪Marshall Class 5‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

...that 1st one sounds killer!


----------



## ken361

Thx man! SG really shines the RCA added smoother gain, only like 4 hrs on the speaker though


----------



## GuitarHead1

Both sounded good,


ken361 said:


> Ok recorded this real quick while I was working out between sets not perfect but you get the picture
> Gain at full bore
> 
> ‪Marshall Class 5 vid 2‬&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> ‪Marshall Class 5‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## GuitarHead1

I just bought the Marshall GV2 Guv'nor plus. I hope I made the right pick. Reply with any input.


----------



## coldsteal2

I have one of those, i really like it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I have one also, I like SD1 with OFA mods better


----------



## JimiRules

I really like my guvnor plus. I used to gig with a Carvin Valvemaster which had an awesome clean channel, but the distortion wasn't the greatest. I used the guvnor through the Valvemaster's clean channel and it made it sound like a Marshall.

I set my Class 5 to where it's just about to break up and then I push it into overdrive with the guvnor and it works pretty well.


----------



## DirtySteve

I forgot I had one of those...seems like it was pretty good until I modified it.  I also forgot about the Danelectro Daddyo, It's based on the original black box Guv'nor and I liked it alot, that is until I modified it. 

Needless to say....I don't mod pedals anymore.


----------



## MadIrishman

Just picked up my Class5 head!


----------



## DirtySteve

Nice! Welcome to the club Madman!


----------



## MadIrishman

Thanks! I wish I had time to unwrap it and plug it in but I'm on lunch break. I will post up more pics and info tonight!! (sorry for the phone pics!)


----------



## rich24a

Happy NAD (New amp day) Irishman and welcome to the forum

We shall be expecting more pictures of your new amp here shortly...


----------



## GuitarHead1

I just saw this on you-tube, a new 2011 version of class 5 that has a sturdier casing, and A LOW POWER SWITCH, for those intending to use it at home. I guess Marshall took note, and many had a point. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCMN5OQvQJM]‪Marshall Class 5 Combo (New 2011 version)‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fast98dodge

I have the newer version... Built nice, sounds great!!!


----------



## MadIrishman

Awww right....time to unwrap!


----------



## MadIrishman

Smells like fish and chips!


----------



## MadIrishman

(Sorry for the phone pics)


----------



## MadIrishman

Ta-da!


----------



## MadIrishman

I am running this into a JCM900 Lead-1960. The cab input says 4ohm mono on the left and 16ohm on the right (with 8ohm written under both). Should I plug the 16ohm head output to the right side 16ohm input on the cab AND have the switch set to stereo? I don't want to damage this the first time I turn it on.


----------



## Chondropython

Tried my C5 with a drummer tonight... definitely not loud enough... I could barely hear myself and was standing right in front of the amp. Not a huge deal, as I bought it as a practice amp to play alone, but I was hopeing it would be enough to hang with a drummer every now & then. 

How much can I expect running it through a 4x12 to help this situation?


----------



## coldsteal2

MadIrishman said:


> I am running this into a JCM900 Lead-1960. The cab input says 4ohm mono on the left and 16ohm on the right (with 8ohm written under both). Should I plug the 16ohm head output to the right side 16ohm input on the cab AND have the switch set to stereo? I don't want to damage this the first time I turn it on.



switch to mono, when you switch to stereo both inputs are 8 ohm
in mono its 4 ohms on left 16 on right
16 ohm out on your head


----------



## MadIrishman

Thanks!


----------



## MadIrishman

Hmmm...anybody else notice a slight burning smell when the powered their amp up for the 1st time? I'm gonna turn it off till I hear some opinions.


----------



## rich24a

MadIrishman said:


> Hmmm...anybody else notice a slight burning smell when the powered their amp up for the 1st time? I'm gonna turn it off till I hear some opinions.



This was covered about 6 months ago here:

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/23524-new-class-5-might-have-potential-problem.html

It looks like the burning smell is quite normal and will disappear within a few hours playing...


----------



## Papus

The burning smell is the sweet scent of MOJO being burned into the circuit


----------



## MadIrishman

Whoo! Thanks for the link guys. It didn't seem like any damage was going on but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## fast98dodge

That's funny, cause when I first got mine, it kinda was a bit stinky... In a sick and twisted kind of way, it's actually a good smell cause that means it's the smell of new gear...

I can say over and over, what a great amp, just keeps getting better... I'm addicted to the tone... I'm officially a tone junkie...


----------



## 61rocker

GuitarHead1 said:


> I just bought the Marshall GV2 Guv'nor plus. I hope I made the right pick. Reply with any input.


I have one...sometimes I love it, sometimes I don't, it seems to work the best for me with my Super Lead or my Class 5 or amps with lower gain....I plugged it in the other day to my 1959 and it rocked....I have an original guv'nor made in England but I need some minor work on it.....It sounds GREAT....just has a short in a jack.....and also when I fired up my Class 5 the first time, it smelled a little.....I got a Mason Jar and captured it...one day I will inhale it....


----------



## GuitarHead1

I am actually bought it specifically for my C5 amp, as it is too loud for in home use if any gain is needed. Thanks for the input.


61rocker said:


> I have one...sometimes I love it, sometimes I don't, it seems to work the best for me with my Super Lead or my Class 5 or amps with lower gain....I plugged it in the other day to my 1959 and it rocked....I have an original guv'nor made in England but I need some minor work on it.....It sounds GREAT....just has a short in a jack.....and also when I fired up my Class 5 the first time, it smelled a little.....I got a Mason Jar and captured it...one day I will inhale it....


----------



## 61rocker

GuitarHead1 said:


> I am actually bought it specifically for my C5 amp, as it is too loud for in home use if any gain is needed. Thanks for the input.


I think my guv'nor 2 sounds great thru my Class 5.....sometimes with my big rigs it doesn't seem to cut thru for a boost pedal....as an overdrive tho, it has a good sound....I just need to try more options for my boost on leads....an MXR double shot with the gain down and the level up and tweaking on the tone has been working well.....want to say, I am not as knowledgable as some others.....but we all know what works for us.....Peace Bro...keep rawkin'


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey! Welcome guys! 

Some sweet C5's rollin' up in here! 


Gotta love the smell of the MOJO!


----------



## MM54

http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/31400-ca10-complete.html


----------



## telemarshall

fast98dodge said:


> I can say over and over, what a great amp, just keeps getting better... I'm addicted to the tone... I'm officially a tone junkie...




Couldn't agree more. I'm lovin' mine more and more every day, too.. I love the tone of this thing!

Here's a sound clip I recorded today of my C5 with my SG Special Faded. Just guitar to amp with a slight touch of reverb (pedal). 

Settings: Vol 5, Treb 8, Mid 6, Bass 3


----------



## ken361

the white is bad azz!


----------



## telemarshall

ken361 said:


> the white is bad azz!




Yeah, I had to go with the white.. For me, it was _the_ color for these.. Plus, this white one just sounded better to my ears than the other two that I tried out (which were, incidentally, black and green) in the same store (GC) that day..

I would have bought the one that sounded best, however, but I did really want the white, so it worked out great!


----------



## ken361

brand new 2011 model?


----------



## telemarshall

ken361 said:


> brand new 2011 model?




Nope, got it about a year ago. It actually seemed to have the dreaded rattle when I got it, but I loved the tone so much I kept it. But believe it or not, the rattle seems to have totally disappeared. I didn't do any of the fixes at the time, although I thought about it, but I can't seem to hear the rattle at all any more..


----------



## ken361

bass loosen up over time?


----------



## telemarshall

ken361 said:


> bass loosen up over time?




I never really seemed to have the bassy problem with this one too bad, but I do keep the bass fairly low though, because it _does_ get a bit bassy if you up the bass too much - as these tend to do..

I can tell you after about a year of playing it, though, it sounds great now (not that it didn't when I first got it), but now that the speaker has gotten broken in some, that crunch tone really sounds sweet..


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I think you very well may be the first on here to ask about the bass getting looser. Very cool, just goes to show we are all looking for just a little something different. 

I can say that as the speaker breaks in to my ear the tone "sweetens". The harshness is the high range disappears totally and the low end is nice and smooth.


----------



## ken361

meant the bass smoothing out more, I could tell last weekend I was getting more punch in the low end. Its coming along.


----------



## colchar

For those who have tried the new version of the combo, what do you think of them? Have they resolved the rattle issues that plagued the original version? How is the low power option? Is the amp usable at bedroom volumes or does it sound like ass?

I recently bought a Pro Jr. and, although I love the tones, it hums like bloody mad (a common problem with them). I had it back in the store today and we swapped tubes to get rid of the stock ones (we were going to put JJs in it but one of the JJ boxes had something else in it so my sales guy threw Mesa tubes in for me) in the hope that doing so would reduce the noise but it didn't. 

I often play late at night at low volumes and it sucks when you can hear the hum over what you are playing. I'm trying to decide if I can live with the hum but, if I decide I can't, I will grab a different amp. I loved the sound of my original model Class 5 but mine rattled like mad which has made me a little gun-shy about buying another one so I thought I should ask for opinions here before I head out to test drive them (the nearest store that has them in stock is about half an hour away).


----------



## DirtySteve

I haven't heard anything about rattles on the new version, but I don't own one. I have 2 older versions and I did the switch mod on one of them which made it the same as the low power switch on the new ones. I play in low power mode quite a bit and I think it sounds good. No rattles or hum at any volume other than normal idle hum.

Man, I've seen you're posts and the problems you've been having. It sucks to buy new shit and have problems with it. I hope you get it sorted out. I guess maybe I got lucky. I have not had any problems with either one of my Class 5s.


----------



## fast98dodge

I have the new version and it's great. I live in an apartment with fake hardwood floors so the sound carries quite a bit. I have it on 1/4 power with the volume at 2 (9 o' clock) and for gain I use a Fulltone OCD pedal.

I have had no rattle or humming issues, the tubes were extremely easy to get to for changing them and it keeps sounding better and better the more I play through it.

The more I read here, it sounds like they have extensively redesigned them as they've gone along between the 3 piece back, tube placement, etc... 

Give it another shot, I don't think you'll be disappointed this time!!!


----------



## plexipaul

I`m in too!!


----------



## rich24a

plexipaul said:


> I`m in too!!



you have some very nice gear, Paul!  How does the tone of the C5 compare to the plexi?


----------



## ken361

If you use a pedal you can play at lower volumes and still have some nice gain, tube rattle is fixed. Good sounding amps!


----------



## ken361

plexipaul said:


> I`m in too!!



try the plexi drive on the class 5 yet?


----------



## plexipaul

rich24a said:


> you have some very nice gear, Paul!  How does the tone of the C5 compare to the plexi?





Tonewise they are apples vs oranges. The 1959 is set up for TSRTS tone.


----------



## plexipaul

ken361 said:


> try the plexi drive on the class 5 yet?



Yes Ken. Btw it`s a CM PlexiTone which is a wonderful pedal. I`ve had it in front of so many amps, dirty, clean, ss, and it always delivers. Ofcourse it also does a great job in front of the C5.


----------



## ken361

there nice pedals for sure!


----------



## plexipaul

ken361 said:


> If you use a pedal you can play at lower volumes and still have some nice gain, tube rattle is fixed. Good sounding amps!



No rattle issues on this baby when i got it. Just excessive white noise when cranked. I resolved that with a tubeswap; V1 RCA 12AV7 V2 JJ 12AT7.


----------



## colchar

DirtySteve said:


> I haven't heard anything about rattles on the new version, but I don't own one. I have 2 older versions and I did the switch mod on one of them which made it the same as the low power switch on the new ones. I play in low power mode quite a bit and I think it sounds good. No rattles or hum at any volume other than normal idle hum.



Thanks.




> Man, I've seen you're posts and the problems you've been having. It sucks to buy new shit and have problems with it. I hope you get it sorted out. I guess maybe I got lucky. I have not had any problems with either one of my Class 5s.



I am starting to think I am jinxed or something. I bought a Class 5 and it rattled like mad. I tried the various fixes (adding padding, getting rid of tube retainers, etc.) but nothing solved it. I wasn't happy as I really liked the tones from the amp.

So I search around for a new amp and eventually decide on a Pro Jr. It hums like mad (not normal idle hum, but much louder and it happens when I am playing as well). It also emits noises that sound like electrical interference of some sort. I read up on it on the web and discover that these are noisy amps when they have the stock tubes in them and that the solution is to get rid of those. So I swapped them yesterday and, although they didn't have JJs in stock, we put in decent tubes that my sales guy uses himself in his Mesa amps. They definitely got rid of the electrical interference but the hum didn't go away. We checked other things suggested on the web but none of them seemed to be a problem. My sales guy remarked at how loud the amp was humming even after the tubes had been replaced. He said that the next steps are to 1) order a new one from Fender (this would be my third one); 2) send it to the store's manufacturing facility to see if anyone there could sort it out (they are the same company who make Traynor amps so there are plenty of people around who know what they are doing); or 3) to return it and buy something else.

I do not want to choose option #1 because that would be my third amp from Fender. Option #2 might be an idea and option #3 might be one as well. I would love to grab a VOX AC15C1 but I am trying to pay down my student loans and student line of credit right now so I am not sure grabbing one of those, which costs $200+ more than the Pro Jr., is the right idea. The new Class 5 model costs $50-$60 more than the Pro Jr. so getting one of them is more reasonable but, as I said, I am a little gun-shy after my experience with the original model.

I find all of this really frustrating and am starting to think the Gods of Rock are trying to tell me that I should stick to SS amps or something.


----------



## DirtySteve

If you make the drive to go try a new C5 you might be pleasantly surprised. It really sounds like you want a C5. 
Maybe the "Gods of Rock" are telling you you gave up too soon!


----------



## colchar

fast98dodge said:


> I have the new version and it's great. I live in an apartment with fake hardwood floors so the sound carries quite a bit. I have it on 1/4 power with the volume at 2 (9 o' clock) and for gain I use a Fulltone OCD pedal.
> 
> I have had no rattle or humming issues, the tubes were extremely easy to get to for changing them and it keeps sounding better and better the more I play through it.
> 
> The more I read here, it sounds like they have extensively redesigned them as they've gone along between the 3 piece back, tube placement, etc...
> 
> Give it another shot, I don't think you'll be disappointed this time!!!




That sounds promising.

I bought a MXR Custom Badass '78 Distortion pedal last night and really like it. If I decide to go with a new model C5 I hope the amp likes that pedal.


----------



## colchar

plexipaul said:


> I`m in too!!



Now you just need a VOX to complete the British amp triumvirate.


----------



## colchar

plexipaul said:


> Tonewise they are apples vs oranges. The 1959 is set up for TSRTS tone.



No, oranges is the one on the left of the photo!


----------



## MM54

colchar said:


> No, oranges is the one on the left of the photo!


----------



## 61rocker

Any custom color Marshall rawks....


----------



## DirtySteve

I must be the only one that didn't like the '78 Badass....I returned it the next day. I thought it killed my sustain and had no umph. Maybe I did it wrong, but I like my MXR Classic OD soooo much better.


----------



## plexipaul

colchar said:


> Now you just need a VOX to complete the British amp triumvirate.



Yeah i know, wanting a AC30 for decades but their weight holds me back 

Nice played on the oranges


----------



## DSL100 Dude

plexipaul said:


> I`m in too!!



Welcome to C5 land! 

Beautiful gear ya have there.


----------



## Bear

Here's mine. Glad I got the Head and not the combo. They sound great.


----------



## colchar

plexipaul said:


> Nice played on the oranges




I thought you'd like that.


----------



## fast98dodge

What a great all around Classic Rock/Hard Rock/Old Metal amp!!! I'm lovin' the tones with the reverb pedal and OCD. It's got it's own sound and it's a great all around tone. I've played along with VH, '70's era Priest, early to mid 80's Maiden, Ted Nugent, AC/DC, '70's Montrose and Sammy solo stuff and it all sounds good through this setup... It's not the exact tone, but you could replace theirs with the Class 5 and it would still sound killer!!!

Yes, obviously I am happier and happier every time I play through this thing... I keep saying it but it's true.


----------



## colchar

Earlier tonight I was at the store nearest me that has the new Class 5 combos in stock and checked one out for about half an hour tonight and I liked it. Seems solid, now rattle, the low output switch seems useful for late night practice. I was impressed.

On my way home I popped into my usual store for a bit of a social visit and was shooting the breeze with one of the sales guys. We were talking about the problems I have been having with my new Pro Jr. (mentioned in posts #2467 and #2478 in this thread for those who haven't seen my comments) and he said they would do what they could to make things right, especially after I had had an unresolvable rattle issue with my first generation Class 5. 

One of the things he mentioned was that they had just gotten in a few Hughes & Kettner 25th Anniversary Edition Tube amps and that, because of all the bad luck I've had, he would knock off enough money that one of those would only end up costing me about $40 more than I had paid for the Pro Jr. That is a very tempting offer so I will have to look into those amps a little more and check some reviews to find out about reliability, etc. He also gave me their floor model to bring home and test drive for a few days so I will be getting in some time on that over the weekend.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## plexipaul

DSL100 Dude said:


> Welcome to C5 land!
> 
> Beautiful gear ya have there.



Thx mate


----------



## IbanezMark

I've been away from home for about 2 weeks...just got home and I can't wait to fire up my C5!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Tomorrow I am hoping to crank a pair up real rowdy. Going to be jamming with my son for a bit.


----------



## ken361

you guys rocking this weekend or what?


----------



## fast98dodge

Hell yeah!!!

I just got done playing about an hour ago and immediately called my brother to tell him how much I'm in love with this little amp...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The only thing better than a C5 dimed and rockin' is *TWO* C5's dimed and rockin'!!!


----------



## ken361

lol!


----------



## ken361

good buzz and some tunes


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Did a gig this past weekend with the C5's. Started getting a drop in volume on my black one so I am guessing it is finally time to break down and get some t00bs!

hmm... CP or NOS?


----------



## DirtySteve

WARNING: Once you go NOS....you may never go back!  I can't...


----------



## DirtySteve

It looks like I might have to sell both of my Class 5 combos!  


































































...and buy a C5 head!!....and a cab!!... 



















































































...and then a _CA10!!!FTW!!! _


----------



## fast98dodge

Quick question...

If I ran an external speaker, can I get 1/4 power doing the "headphone halfway" trick???


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes. You can either do that or you can make a short tail with spade clips on one end and hook it up to the internal speaker...for normal operation just plug it into the ext. speaker jack. That's what I do except I stole the tail from another amp.


----------



## TubeStack

Hey, I just bought a black MkII C5 today and I LOVE it. What a killer, killer little amp. Makes me want to play for hours, can't put the guitar down.


----------



## Hookandcanman

I couldn't wait for the MKII 's to come in. It's the only new amp I've ever bought.


----------



## DirtySteve

Congrats guys! How's the Timmy with the C5? I'd really really like to try one of those.


----------



## Hookandcanman

DirtySteve said:


> Congrats guys! How's the Timmy with the C5? I'd really really like to try one of those.



IMHO the Timmy really lives up to all the hype. It really is "Transparent". I really didn't understand what that meant until I started using it, and how other OD pedals color your tone. Plus Paul C. is great to deal with. In the C5 I think that it can sound kinda muddy with the low volume switch engaged and the Timmy really brings out a lot of clarity.


----------



## DirtySteve

That sounds really good. We're all about OD pedals in here. I may have to add it to my wish list instead of an 808.


----------



## Hookandcanman

DirtySteve said:


> That sounds really good. We're all about OD pedals in here. I may have to add it to my wish list instead of an 808.



It's a bit of a wait to get one...you order it from Paul Cochrane himself. You can find one used but they are usually more expensive...I think I got mine for like $120 after maybe 6 months wait. He won't charge you till the pedal is ready though. I know a lot of folks use it as a clean boost too.


----------



## DirtySteve

Went to his site...it's $129 and won't ship 'til late Jan. If he doesn't want money 'til it's done I might go ahead and order one.  ...oh, I'm so weak when it comes to buying pedals.


----------



## Hookandcanman

DirtySteve said:


> Went to his site...it's $129 and won't ship 'til late Jan. If he doesn't want money 'til it's done I might go ahead and order one.  ...oh, I'm so weak when it comes to buying pedals.



Me too...that wa my first kind of GAS I guess...then I moved on from there... You litterally call his house I think and he puts you on his list. You could think of it as a late Christmas gift to yourself...


----------



## ken361

need a sound sample with the timmy


----------



## DirtySteve

I agree!


----------



## ken361

my amp is smoothing out more now, sounds good with the ts808 can run the bass at 3/4 without sounding muddy. The pedal really helps !


----------



## Vidarsson

Hmm, is the Class 5 Head with the MR1936 a good compination? And is it worth the price?


----------



## fast98dodge

ken361 said:


> my amp is smoothing out more now, sounds good with the ts808 can run the bass at 3/4 without sounding muddy. The pedal really helps !


 
Mine is smoothin' out as well... I think the speaker/tubes/everything are slowly getting broken in...

I will say I'm surprised at how versatile it is. I can get classic rock/80's rock/blues/country type of tones out of it with a few volume knob changes on the guitar and goin' from high gain to low gain on the OCD...

My Fender that I was playing through was great for guitar karaoke (playing along with CD's) but this Class 5 makes me just wanna hear the guitar and amp by itself. I'm actually starting to create/fiddle around with riffs and original stuff again...


----------



## TubeStack

To me the C5 really shines with no pedals at all, just guitar>cord>amp.


----------



## blackie2

I can't find this doing a search of this thread for some reason so I'll just ask. I was at a Guitar Center location in Dallas and played around with a C5 combo and flipped the headphone switch without unplugging the internal amp and it sounded fine just lower output. I'm hoping I didn't screw up the amp doing this so my question is this the right way to get the low output or are you supposed to switch the internal speaker to the headphone out? 

Also, they had an older model on the floor for a discount but the sales guy said it didn't have the headphone switch and that's why they were cheaper. If that's the case, when buying a new one, online or whatever, how do you know your getting the latest model?


----------



## fast98dodge

First of all, no you didn't screw up the amp. There is no "normal" way to unplug the internal speaker. It's either full power or 1/4 power. If you had headphones plugged in, it would only go through the headphones when you switched it to 1/4 power. 

When you go to buy it, the new model is a C5-01. Here's links for ya:

Marshall Class5 5W 1x10 Tube Guitar Combo Amp: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician's Friend

Marshall Class5 5W 1x10 Tube Guitar Combo Amp and more Guitar Amplifiers at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

blackie2 said:


> I can't find this doing a search of this thread for some reason so I'll just ask. I was at a Guitar Center location in Dallas and played around with a C5 combo and flipped the headphone switch without unplugging the internal amp and it sounded fine just lower output. I'm hoping I didn't screw up the amp doing this so my question is this the right way to get the low output or are you supposed to switch the internal speaker to the headphone out?
> 
> Also, they had an older model on the floor for a discount but the sales guy said it didn't have the headphone switch and that's why they were cheaper. If that's the case, when buying a new one, online or whatever, how do you know your getting the latest model?



To answer the last question first, the new models will all be marked C5-01 or something to that effect when you look on the back plate. The fellas that have 'em can tell ya exactly or even better show ya. 

As for the other deal, if you have a new model all you do is flip the low power switch and your good to go. Some folks actually did that to their first edition models. plugging the speaker to the headphone jack is just the trick for the old combos or the head.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

TubeStack said:


> To me the C5 really shines with no pedals at all, just guitar>cord>amp.



That is still my favorite way to play 'em. They have an amazing voice that just cuts right through and makes me WANT to keep on jammin'!


----------



## Gtarzan81

blackie2 said:


> I can't find this doing a search of this thread for some reason so I'll just ask. I was at a Guitar Center location in Dallas and played around with a C5 combo



Which one? I live right behind the Dallas one on 75.


----------



## plexipaul

Sovtek EL84M is a nice tube for C5 indeed


----------



## DirtySteve

Oops....I lied! I went and modified another pedal. Only this one was a success!  My Guv'nor 2 just took top spot as my number one dirt pedal! It's an Indyguitarist (Brian Wampler) mod that changes 2 caps and the clipping diodes. The mod took away some bass, added some upper mids and cut a little bit of gain. It's really tight and transparent and it blows everything else I have away! It's the most impressed I've ever been with a pedal mod so I had to share!


----------



## ken361

cool!


----------



## GuN'R

Hey Class 5 owners:

I have a question about using headphones with this amp. Will you get "the sweetness" through headphones if you crank the volume? Or will this make you deaf? Maybe you would need to use something like a headphone preamp? I do realize that this amp wasn't exactly designed for headphone use, but it is a question that I have had on my mind while thinking about ordering one.


----------



## IbanezMark

GuN'R said:


> Hey Class 5 owners:
> 
> I have a question about using headphones with this amp. Will you get "the sweetness" through headphones if you crank the volume? Or will this make you deaf? Maybe you would need to use something like a headphone preamp? I do realize that this amp wasn't exactly designed for headphone use, but it is a question that I have had on my mind while thinking about ordering one.



I tried the headphone out and was not at all impressed.
It sounds like a typical, muddy line out


----------



## DirtySteve

Well it does have the headphone out, but I've only used it with the "bedroom trick". I have a really nice set of headphones, but I've never used them with the amp. If I can remember I'll try it out tonight. (I'll make a note)


----------



## GuN'R

Cool. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I will admit that I have never used headphones with my C5's. Now that I think of it, I am not sure I still have a pair...


----------



## Stringjunkie

I have a good set of headphones and if you turn up the volume you will go deaf, but it sounds great. I've been using them through my preamp to control it, works well.


----------



## DirtySteve

It looks like we're all having different experiences here. I tried the headphones last night and it just about ripped my ears off! Very loud and bright. Piercing it the word I would use. I didn't like it at all! Of course I had the volume cranked, I never play it lower than 8.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I said you'd go deaf...alot could depend on the phones too, mine are shure don't remember the model offhand but they do not have their own volume control.


----------



## DirtySteve

Mine are Sennheiser HD280. They're the best (& most expensive) headphones I've ever owned.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So I tried a little set of headphones on the C5 tonight. 


Time to go buy my daughter another set of headphones.


----------



## Stringjunkie

If I were to buy another set I would definitely check out a volume control on the phones!


----------



## Khaos

Hey there.

I'm getting a Class 5 combo in the near future and I know the Class 5 amps don't have a FX loop, so I was just wondering if my delay pedal would sound bad in front of the amp?

I'm not very expert in FX loops and such because I haven't had musch experience with amps yet, but as far as I know modulation effects kinda sound better in the fx loop.

So any thoughts?


----------



## Papus

It's simple:
Set the wet/dry mix very low - as low as 1%.
Modulation sounds better in the front IMHO, in the loop they sound too overdone.


----------



## Khaos

Papus said:


> It's simple:
> Set the wet/dry mix very low - as low as 1%.
> Modulation sounds better in the front IMHO, in the loop they sound too overdone.


Sorry for the lack of knowladge but what's the wet/dry mix? Is it the level of the pedal? The amount of fx that's mixed with the original sound?


----------



## auburnshredder

*Best Tubes for Gain*

I have a set of nearly new JJ83's and a JJ-84.....is it worth changing the stock tubes out?

Anyone have JJs in their C5?

No biasing?


----------



## Stringjunkie

No bias and I have JJs, I like them just fine.


----------



## MadIrishman

I ran my c5 head though some Sennheiser headphones and thought it sounded terrible. I couldn't bring it past 5 or 6 without hurting my ears. The tone was nothing like running it though my 4x12 cab.


----------



## Stringjunkie

So keep it turned down and use an od pedal. It's not gonna be the same as no phones but it's plenty acceptable if ya gotta stay quiet.


----------



## GuN'R

Stringjunkie said:


> I have a good set of headphones and if you turn up the volume you will go deaf, but it sounds great. I've been using them through my preamp to control it, works well.


 
So you where using a headphone amp? I would think if you used something like this to control the volume into the headphones:




Then you would be able to dime the amp, right? Note: I haven't ever used a "headphone amp", so I am just taking a stab in the dark here.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Well it has a phone Jack if that's what you mean by a headphone amp... Aaah Im on my iPod so I had to zoom the pic a bit, I've not seen one of those before. When I bought my phones there were plenty with volume on them but being me I thought "meh who'd want that?" but now I get it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Alright I have what I feel is a dumb question, but still a question nevertheless. I dug up a digitech GSP2101 pro, which if you haven't ever tried one I find it has some pretty frigginsweet tones with some tweaking. To my point,er..question, I have been plugging my guitar into this killer tube preamp and then into the input of my C5, with the volume somewhere around 4-7 and am in tonal bliss. 
Am I hurting my amp in any way by running this like this? IMO no, but I just wanna make sure with some people of higher intel than I on the matter. 
And now, even dumber question, does it matter what cable I use from preamp into the C5? So far no noticable damage, actually the speaker sounds better than ever. 
If this is cool than I am getting a second (white one,sweet!)to run stereo. With the volume options on the amp and all the fun on the preamp it should keep my ocd at bay fer awhile..lol, thanks, Guy edit: I am getting the second one either way but this sounds more fun!


----------



## MM54

Stringjunkie said:


> Alright I have what I feel is a dumb question, but still a question nevertheless. I dug up a digitech GSP2101 pro, which if you haven't ever tried one I find it has some pretty frigginsweet tones with some tweaking. To my point,er..question, I have been plugging my guitar into this killer tube preamp and then into the input of my C5, with the volume somewhere around 4-7 and am in tonal bliss.
> Am I hurting my amp in any way by running this like this? IMO no, but I just wanna make sure with some people of higher intel than I on the matter.
> And now, even dumber question, does it matter what cable I use from preamp into the C5? So far no noticable damage, actually the speaker sounds better than ever.
> If this is cool than I am getting a second (white one,sweet!)to run stereo. With the volume options on the amp and all the fun on the preamp it should keep my ocd at bay fer awhile..lol, thanks, Guy edit: I am getting the second one either way but this sounds more fun!



You're safe


----------



## Stringjunkie

Shweet! Thank you for the knowledgeable response!


----------



## fast98dodge

*Re: Best Tubes for Gain*



auburnshredder said:


> I have a set of nearly new JJ83's and a JJ-84.....is it worth changing the stock tubes out?
> 
> Anyone have JJs in their C5?
> 
> No biasing?


 
They are fixed bias, no need to worry...

Also, I have a JJ EL844 and two "high gain" JJ ECC83S from Eurotubes. I think it made things sound more musical and smoother than the stock JJ's and Shuguang that came with my amp...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have ran both of my C5's with my GNX-3000 in a similar setup and has worked great. I usually turn all the simamps off and just use either a ping pong delay or something for fun.


----------



## fstrat59slp

I was gonna ask how this cab Orange Amplifiers PPC Series PPC112 60W 1x12 Guitar Speaker Cabinet: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician's Friend
would do with the class 5 head. I also played the tiny terror head at gc the other day and I absolutely loved it... Sorry just had to say it. Id love to make a demo of these two amps together.. Class 5 and tiny terror I think it'd be pretty cool


----------



## fast98dodge

Just a quick story...

My girlfriend who lived with me for over four years until I recently moved to TX is here visiting... So, I wanted her to hear my new Class 5 for the first time. She was in the other room and I fired it up. When she came in the room she said that it just sounds warm and has a depth to it... I said yeah, it's perfect and magical 'cause it sounds like what I hear in my head!!!


----------



## coldsteal2

fstrat59slp said:


> I was gonna ask how this cab Orange Amplifiers PPC Series PPC112 60W 1x12 Guitar Speaker Cabinet: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician's Friend
> would do with the class 5 head. I also played the tiny terror head at gc the other day and I absolutely loved it... Sorry just had to say it. Id love to make a demo of these two amps together.. Class 5 and tiny terror I think it'd be pretty cool



Thats the cab im using with my Class 5, its perfect for it


----------



## fstrat59slp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgs5UYSnTqg]Marshall Class 5 head demo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fstrat59slp

I hope I can get that cab soon it looks pretty freaggin sweet coldsteal


----------



## ken361

Marshall Class5 Limited Edition (White) | Sweetwater.com


----------



## ken361

fstrat59slp said:


> Marshall Class 5 head demo - YouTube



does have that plexi bite


----------



## 61rocker

*Re: Best Tubes for Gain*



auburnshredder said:


> I have a set of nearly new JJ83's and a JJ-84.....is it worth changing the stock tubes out?
> 
> Anyone have JJs in their C5?
> 
> No biasing?


My Class 5 combo came with a Marshall labeled el84 that has a JJ sticker around the base....I am considering putting in either a NOS TKF/Siemans, RCA Blackplate, or even a Tesla in mine and changing the preamps as well....Mazda and an RCA Blackplate...Thinking that would smooth out the tone but also give it a little more kick in the process.....


----------



## DSL100 Dude

coldsteal2 said:


> Thats the cab im using with my Class 5, its perfect for it



That photo just defines the awesomeness of the Class 5! 

That head looks PERFECT sitting there with the Les Paul and Orange cab.


----------



## brp

ken361 said:


> Marshall Class5 Limited Edition (White) | Sweetwater.com




Sweet.

I emailed Marshall about whether they would be doing different colors for the head version as they did with the v1 combo.
They referred me to a distributor who said he felt it wasn't likely because of the "having to also offer matching cabinets in the other colours" factor. But, it's not like he really knows anything, just his guess on how Marshall might think about the option of the coloured heads.


----------



## ken361

*Re: Best Tubes for Gain*



61rocker said:


> My Class 5 combo came with a Marshall labeled el84 that has a JJ sticker around the base....I am considering putting in either a NOS TKF/Siemans, RCA Blackplate, or even a Tesla in mine and changing the preamps as well....Mazda and an RCA Blackplate...Thinking that would smooth out the tone but also give it a little more kick in the process.....



I have a JJ 803 in the v2, its the only JJ I like and dont care for the 83's I put a RCA el84 it smoothed the gain out. I seen 2 on ebay for 30 bucks NOS good deal!


----------



## TubeStack

coldsteal2 said:


> Thats the cab im using with my Class 5, its perfect for it



Nice rig! Looks great and I'll bet it sounds sweet.

What pickups have you got in the LP?


----------



## ken361

My les paul studio is really sounding good with the class 5


----------



## 61rocker

ken361 said:


> My les paul studio is really sounding good with the class 5


 The C5s take a Les Paul really well...SGs too....the strat demo posted really sounds good....


----------



## telemarshall

61rocker said:


> The C5s take a Les Paul really well...SGs too....the strat demo posted really sounds good....




Sounds pretty good with P90's, too.


----------



## Bear

Hi guys. I'v been reading this thread for about a week now. Lots of info on this thing. They are awesome amps. I have a 2011 C5 Head that I run through either a 1922 2x12 cab, or a 1965A 4x10 cab, and love them both. The 1965 more than the 1922, but thats just because I love the tightness and response of the 10's. So far in this thread I read about the headphone trick, which I wouldn't use for my purposes, and plugging into the input half way to lower the power output. Can someone explain this to me in more detail. (just plugging in half way) What exactly does this do? And, does it do anything to the amp? By that, I mean does it change 16ohms to 8, or 8ohms to 4. Or does it just simply cut the power in half?
Bear


----------



## TubeStack

Bear said:


> ...So far in this thread I read about the headphone trick, which I wouldn't use for my purposes, and plugging into the input half way to lower the power output. Can someone explain this to me in more detail. (just plugging in half way) What exactly does this do? And, does it do anything to the amp? By that, I mean does it change 16ohms to 8, or 8ohms to 4. Or does it just simply cut the power in half?
> Bear



If nobody knows here, you can ask over at the Vintage Modern forum. Steve Dawson (designer of the C5 and VM) is a member there and is very helpful. Great guy.


----------



## busybear

_I have one C5 Headand one combo in Green Tolex with the matching C110 Cab.awsome for us Apartment dwellers 
_


----------



## coldsteal2

TubeStack said:


> Nice rig! Looks great and I'll bet it sounds sweet.
> 
> What pickups have you got in the LP?



Will Boggs custom wound "Reverends" 
best PAF's i have ever used


----------



## fstrat59slp

61rocker said:


> The C5s take a Les Paul really well...SGs too....the strat demo posted really sounds good....



Thanks the strat I used in the video has two tex Mex pups in the neck an bridge and a diamond bucker in the bridge.


----------



## Roadburn

Bear said:


> Hi guys. I'v been reading this thread for about a week now. Lots of info on this thing. They are awesome amps. I have a 2011 C5 Head that I run through either a 1922 2x12 cab, or a 1965A 4x10 cab, and love them both. The 1965 more than the 1922, but thats just because I love the tightness and response of the 10's. So far in this thread I read about the headphone trick, which I wouldn't use for my purposes, and plugging into the input half way to lower the power output. Can someone explain this to me in more detail. (just plugging in half way) What exactly does this do? And, does it do anything to the amp? By that, I mean does it change 16ohms to 8, or 8ohms to 4. Or does it just simply cut the power in half?
> Bear




What it does is it splits the stereo signal (headphones) in to either the left or right channel (dunno which).
Sticking a mono plug into a stereo socket will give only one of the 2 channels.
Don't know how to formulate it differently.


P.S. the C5 + 1965 cab = excellent!
Mine is open back though.


----------



## rich24a

Bear said:


> Hi guys. I'v been reading this thread for about a week now. Lots of info on this thing. They are awesome amps. I have a 2011 C5 Head that I run through either a 1922 2x12 cab, or a 1965A 4x10 cab, and love them both. The 1965 more than the 1922, but thats just because I love the tightness and response of the 10's. So far in this thread I read about the headphone trick, which I wouldn't use for my purposes, and plugging into the *input* half way to lower the power output. Can someone explain this to me in more detail. (just plugging in half way) What exactly does this do? And, does it do anything to the amp? By that, I mean does it change 16ohms to 8, or 8ohms to 4. Or does it just simply cut the power in half?
> Bear



The headphone trick is actually plugging the speaker cabinet into the headphone output halfway, as that's a stereo jack, not the input jack and it works as Roadburn explained. This is because the headphone output only outputs a very low wattage (I think about 0.5watts) so it's better for quiet practise...


----------



## Turrican

Oh dammit I need one of those class 5 heads. I'm going to order one next week.


----------



## Nuke93

My new C5H through Orange PPC212 OB with V30`s. Just got it Sunday(the C5). Still dialing it in to find "my sound". Also my Tiny Terror on top.
Have yet to try any pedals in front of it either, but I have a Way Huge Fat Sandwich to try and a couple of MXR EVH sig. pedals too.

Rock On Gents!


----------



## Nuke93

Almost forgot....I have one of those YJM100 heads on order too.....I was told it`s due at the end of October....hence my C5 purchase to satisfy my gear lust for a while.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

How are guys liking those orange cabs with the C5?


----------



## Segovia

I'm close to getting rid of my C5. It's got the rattle and nothing I've done has any effect.

I've tried tubes, following the .pdf Marshall put out, lining everywhere the chassis touches the cabinet with felt, etc etc.

Really quite frustrating. I'm thinking of just throwing it on Craigslist for $300 or so and see if I get any bites.


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## Gtrman58

I have played on a couple of these amps in shops and have not pulled the trigger on one yet. Not sure if its the 8" speaker or the fact that no one has budged off the price. I am sure one will follow me home eventually...


----------



## fast98dodge

They don't have an 8" speaker...


----------



## Les Moore

dirtysteve said:


> yeah, that looks good! Is that yours?
> 
> Change the grill cloth to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and use red piping, lose the logo and it'd be perfect.
> 
> Found here btw, Amplifier Parts: Black-Red Grillcloth 47" wide


 
Posted in the wrong place. Sorry.


----------



## Les Moore

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah, that looks good! is that yours?
> 
> Change the grill cloth to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and use red piping, lose the logo and it'd be perfect.
> 
> found here BTW, Amplifier Parts: Black-Red Grillcloth 47" wide


 
Whatever you do, do not buy from this store. Google them and see for yourselves. I didn´t and am very sorry for that!


----------



## DirtySteve

I can't even remember why I posted that. I think we were just throwing ideas out when I posted it. I hadn't dealt with them, I just found the site doing a search....anyway thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

AAAGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

I LOVE THE SOUND OF MY DUAL C5's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tonal awesomeness...


----------



## plexipaul

DSL100 Dude said:


> AAAGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE THE SOUND OF MY DUAL C5's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tonal awesomeness...



Such enthousiasm, isn`t that wonderful?


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> AAAGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE THE SOUND OF MY DUAL C5's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tonal awesomeness...



In stereo?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

plexipaul said:


> Such enthousiasm, isn`t that wonderful?



*Your darn right it is! CLASS 5 POWER BABY!!!!!!*



DirtySteve said:


> In stereo?



*Stereo and Dual Mono!! I love them in both configurations. There is just so much to offer in these little monsters.
Stereo can get you some really great modulation/delay based sounds going that are really full. I don't feel like it sounds sterile and processed.*



awenelectricity said:


> very interesting,,,



*Heck yeah dude! The C5 is more fun then anything else you will EVER spend 400 bucks on! *


----------



## MM54

Quadrophonic?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There ya go.

How's it goin' dude?


----------



## rich24a

I thought I'd give this awesome thread a quick bump, and also, as it's my 666th post, it'd be silly not to post this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsmcDLDw9iw&ob=av2n[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

rich24a said:


> I thought I'd give this awesome thread a quick bump, and also, as it's my 666th post, it'd be silly not to post this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsmcDLDw9iw&ob=av2n



How funny, I was going to post this for my 666th post but when I went to do it I found out I didn't know how to post a video  ...I ended up using my 666th to find out how to post a video.


----------



## esquire

Just bought another one. This one is red.


----------



## rich24a

esquire said:


> Just bought another one. This one is red.



Nice, happy NAD! Is it a Mk2 combo?


----------



## DirtySteve

Congrats! ..._(in stereo)_


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*ROJO!?!?!?!?!? 

REALLY?!?!?!?!??*

Mesa liken this!


----------



## esquire

rich24a said:


> Nice, happy NAD! Is it a Mk2 combo?


----------



## rich24a

Congrats Esquire, when can we see some pictures of it?


----------



## esquire

rich24a said:


> Congrats Esquire, when can we see some pictures of it?


I have no way to take pics sorry But it came with a certificate which my black ones did'nt.
Got it from AMS.Now I want a white one. Absolutely in love with these amps. 3 payments of 133 bucks you can't go wrong.Now if they would make a blue 1 and yellow 1.


----------



## rich24a

esquire said:


> I have no way to take pics sorry But it came with a certificate which my black ones did'nt.
> Got it from AMS.Now I want a white one. Absolutely in love with these amps. 3 payments of 133 bucks you can't go wrong.Now if they would make a blue 1 and yellow 1.



Ok then don't worry about the pictures. I've been on the American music supply website and I've found a picture of a red C5, is this what yours looks like?






Also, what did the certificate say? 

I think it looks absolutely awesome in red as well btw


----------



## Stringjunkie

God I hate you guys (jk)... I just bought a red one from ams to go with my white one. Impulse GAS is a bitch! But its gonna sound epic through my preamp in stereo..BTW,SORRY STEVE. Dont hate, IMA GASSING FOOL! Hope you understand...


----------



## Chondropython

I'm sure this might be buried in this thread somewhere, but what kind of tubes are you guys using in your C5's? Maybe something that would allow cleans at a louder volume and get rid of some of the "fizzyness" when cranked...?


----------



## ken361

RCA power tube, tungsol or a old stock mullard v1 and a JJ high gain v2


----------



## DirtySteve

V1-Phillips MiniWatt, V2-Ratheon Blackplate, JJ power

Edit: Mine does not clean up, for better cleans you might want to try TongSol 12ax7s (??) and I know from experience a Russian Military Sovtek el84m will give you more headroom and better cleans.


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> God I hate you guys (jk)... I just bought a red one from ams to go with my white one. Impulse GAS is a bitch! But its gonna sound epic through my preamp in stereo..BTW,SORRY STEVE. Dont hate, IMA GASSING FOOL! Hope you understand...



Well, it's disappointing, but I don't hate! Congrats on the new one!!  

Maybe this is a sign that I need to just keep mine and run 'em in stereo!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah I kinda feel like a jerk, but its the new version in red, which is pretty friggin sweet. Plus 3 pymts 133, hadda be done. Stereo is gonna be fun! I'm going to try it with my pedals coming off my ZW chorus in stereo and also with my preamp for higher gain and some funky stuff. I'm stoked. It's coming on Monday. Thanks for being cool about it.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm a firm believer in that things happen for a reason...no worries.  

Did you ever figure out that Tascam? I'm about to pull the trigger on something, but I'm thinking this for a little more money, but it's more along the lines of what I'm used to...TASCAM DP-004 Pocketstudio Portable 4-Track Digital Multitrack Recorder and more Multitrack Recorders at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## kilsin

Considering biting on one of these beauties, for I play an 1987 that pretty much stays clean (boo). I use pedals to drive it because it's so loud. When I do get to turn it up I love the sound, pure gooey goodness. Thinking this Class 5 might not be enough to keep up with the band tho. Does GC or any online dealer have a no frills return policy if it can't keep up? I just don't need another practice amp for home. Believe it or not I have read every reply in this thread over the last few weeks to try to access the situation. There seems to be mixed feelings on the whole (is it enough to keep up with a rock band thing?).

My other option is an attenuator for my 1987, I'm sure it will alter the tone tho. I'll have to reserch that option as well. I just hope there are not 80 pages with 4,000 replies to sort through. Ha!


----------



## Chondropython

Does a power tube swap require bias adjustment on the C5? I thought I read somewhere that you can just swap all the tubes and it is self-biasing...?


----------



## DirtySteve

It is fixed bias...swap away.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> It is fixed bias...swap away.



Actually... almost all tube Marshalls are fixed bias, thus they need to be adjusted when you change the power tubes, since the bias is set at a fixed negative voltage. The Class 5 is cathode-biased, thus doesn't need adjusting 

Just a thought.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry, I had it backwards....thanks Matt.


----------



## Stringjunkie

DirtySteve said:


> I'm a firm believer in that things happen for a reason...no worries.
> 
> Did you ever figure out that Tascam? I'm about to pull the trigger on something, but I'm thinking this for a little more money, but it's more along the lines of what I'm used to...TASCAM DP-004 Pocketstudio Portable 4-Track Digital Multitrack Recorder and more Multitrack Recorders at GuitarCenter.com.



Yeah I got it to record and onto the computer but I cant do anything with the content yet, thinking about pro tools, played with it a bit at my friends house but I am not a computer whiz so I have to take these things slowly!!  Coming to the slow time of year for me so I plan on having more time to dedicate to this project..


----------



## DirtySteve

Ha ha, I'm no computer whiz either, I'll just be happy if I can record some stuff and be able to play it back on my stereo for now....gotta start somewhere, I don't even have a computer at home.


----------



## yuyi

Hi all. I just finished reading the thread. G10 Greenback fits in the cab for those who were wondering. I changed my speaker because I didn't like the stock one, farted a lot. I did not like the Greenback either, to much bottom end.


----------



## schwa

I think it might be somewhere in this thread - but I have rolled some tubes in my Class 5, and found a winning combo. 

I actually find the Class 5 to be too gainy - it goes to dirt above 2 on the volume, and I think it's kinda fizzy when cranked. 

I stuck a 12au7 in v2, and it's made a very positive difference for me. The amp stays clean all the way to (almost) 4, and the gain has a more "plexi" curve as you crank it up. 

If you have a class 5 and a 12au7 in your tube stash, I suggest trying it out. You might like what you hear.


----------



## yuyi

I have a 5751 and a 12at7. I am going to try them both with the stock speaker.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

kilsin said:


> Considering biting on one of these beauties, for I play an 1987 that pretty much stays clean (boo). I use pedals to drive it because it's so loud. When I do get to turn it up I love the sound, pure gooey goodness. Thinking this Class 5 might not be enough to keep up with the band tho. Does GC or any online dealer have a no frills return policy if it can't keep up? I just don't need another practice amp for home. Believe it or not I have read every reply in this thread over the last few weeks to try to access the situation. There seems to be mixed feelings on the whole (is it enough to keep up with a rock band thing?).
> 
> My other option is an attenuator for my 1987, I'm sure it will alter the tone tho. I'll have to reserch that option as well. I just hope there are not 80 pages with 4,000 replies to sort through. Ha!



If you are running your 1987 clean in band practice then I have NO DOUBT that a Class 5 cranked will serve you just fine. I use my C5's for several different groups and I will say that the only band I play with that the C5 has not been able to make the cut is the one I use my 1987 for. Oh yeah, and I run my volume at 8!

Somewhere along the way a few guys did some serious testing with meters and such and if I remember right the C5 is 100db out the grill. Not too shabby for 5 watts.


----------



## esquire

rich24a said:


> Ok then don't worry about the pictures. I've been on the American music supply website and I've found a picture of a red C5, is this what yours looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what did the certificate say? Yes absolutely
> 
> I think it looks absolutely awesome in red as well btw


Says product completion cert. Assembled on 6 11 11 test on 6 7 11 finish on 6 13 11has 4 names of employees who made tested and finished amp. Too cool.Oh yeah the wife just got me a white one from Sweetwater this morning. Ships out today but I can't have it till X mass. Only 200 made.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I wonder how many red ones they made the first round? 

Knowing my luck if there was a card it went with the box...


----------



## Roadburn

Chondropython said:


> I'm sure this might be buried in this thread somewhere, but what kind of tubes are you guys using in your C5's? Maybe something that would allow cleans at a louder volume and get rid of some of the "fizzyness" when cranked...?



Sovtek EL84M ~20% more headroom


----------



## schwa

Chondropython said:


> I'm sure this might be buried in this thread somewhere, but what kind of tubes are you guys using in your C5's? Maybe something that would allow cleans at a louder volume and get rid of some of the "fizzyness" when cranked...?



I posted a couple days ago talking about how a 12au7 in v2 gave the amp more headroom, and more importantly, lessened the "fizzyness" when cranked. (I hear it too).

I liked what I was hearing, but the fizzyness was still there at 9-10. I popped a 12at7 into v1, and really liked what I hear. Now the gain profile of my Class 5 bears more resemblance to the one on my 2061x. (which I think is a good one) 

So now I'm running (all NOS) an RCA 12at7 at v1, an RCA 12au7 at v2, and a GE EL84. The amp stays clean up to 4 or so, and the gain comes on much more gently as you turn up. 

I know there's a lot of folks who like the stock tone of this amp. Not as much in my case - not only did I think it was too gainy, there was something I didn't like about the character of the gain (even with NOS 12AX7's).

I like this amp and think it's a good value, but I don't love it compared to my other (and more expensive) Marshalls. But with the latest tube set, I like it a good deal more than when I first got it.


----------



## ken361

amps breaking in nice now, tungsol works good for a v1


----------



## Stringjunkie

Waiting for the UPS dude...... Sigh... They usually don't show til about 3. 10:20 now...


----------



## IbanezMark

I'm GAS'ing really bad for a C5 head again.


----------



## Stringjunkie

12:53.. Yawn...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

tick...tick...

tick...

tick...


----------



## DirtySteve

I remember waiting all day for my black one when I ordered it, I'd already waited a couple of months for it on back order and when the day came it didn't come until 5pm. I was going nuts by then! 

_..."the waaaaiting is the hardest part"_


----------



## Stringjunkie

2:05.....Delivered! Opened! Gonna go jam! This is DEFINITELY built more solid than the first, very heavy and feels like a tank compared. I got a certificate signed and dated by each of the 4 people whose hands did the trick, pretty cool. Flawless finish and the tubes are in a much better spot now. I'll check y'all after a bit of a jam.


----------



## Stringjunkie

3:30....feelings of contentment, choc full of marshally goodness. The second edition is awesome just like the first. I checked out the low vol. function, for a second and decided that was NOT what I wanted at that time (but still cool) and opened up both with my preamp for some hi gain stereo fun, very nice, then a little rock a blues again very nice. Gonna play with the pedals next, verdict is.............................................












Rock n Roll! Thanks for playing along! Great day for America! n stuff......


----------



## Stringjunkie

Bump to the front page..


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Pics! Or it's a Line 6!


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Pics! Or it's a Line 6!



5000th post...woohoo!

Yeah I kind of thought we'd have seen some by now...


----------



## Stringjunkie

Oooooooo.....line sux... No way, gotta find the camera


----------



## fast98dodge

A friend of mine has a Line Sux and loves it... I can't wait for him to hear my Class 5... I'm sure there will be lots of soul searching on his part in the minutes, hours, and days that follow...


----------



## Stringjunkie

I found the video camera, not the best pic but you get the idea!






sorry about the big pic..


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> *5000th post...woohoo!*
> 
> Yeah I kind of thought we'd have seen some by now...



No better place to post it then in the Class 5 thread!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Stringjunkie said:


> I found the video camera, not the best pic but you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the big pic..



Well it didn't post very big but that is fine. Love the tan grill cloth with the red!


----------



## esquire

Been running 2 of mine in stereo. One at half power cracked to the hilt and the other straight up volume about 5 . Oh my God


----------



## Midnight Blues

Well, I joined the club. Just got it a few days ago and I'm floored by how GREAT this amp is!!!!!!!!!!

I really wanted a half stack (either a 1959 or 1987X) in White, but all you can get is the Randy Rhodes model. Not that I don't like RR, but it's just too much gain for me. So when this came out, albeit much smaller, I just had to have it!!!!!!!!!!

Absolutely PHENOMENAL tone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















*Midnight Blues* 

1972 LP Custom (1954 Black Beauty "Fretless Wonder" LE)
1976 LP Deluxe
2011 Peter Frampton Les Paul (PF 654)
2008 Alex Lifeson Inspired By ES-355 (AL 028)
2001 Fender American Stratocaster 
Martin D-35
Washburn D10S Acoustic
Dean Markley Strings (Reg. 10-46 gauge)
Marshall 1974X "Blues Breaker"
Marshall Class 5
Marshall MG50DFX 
Marshall MG15
Marshall MS-2
Vox V848 "Clyde McCoy" Wah Wah
Fulltone "Soul Bender"
Fulltone Mini Deja Vibe
Fulltone OCD
Fulltone PlimSoul
Morley Volume Pedal
Boss DD7 Digital Delay
Boss TU-2 Tuner
Marshall CAT Tuner


----------



## Stringjunkie

Welcome to the clan! C5's friggin rock, can't come up with a better idea for 400 bucks! Enjoy


----------



## Midnight Blues

Stringjunkie said:


> Welcome to the clan! C5's friggin rock, can't come up with a better idea for 400 bucks! Enjoy



Thanks Sj!!!! I totally agree. This amp is worth every penny!!!! The harmonics are just out of control!!!!

So far I've only used my Frampton LP. I'm really looking forward to using my Lifeson 355 with it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*BEAUTIFUL WHITE CLASS 5!!!!!!!* 

Welcome to the party MB!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Thanks DSL!


----------



## DirtySteve

That looks great Midnight! I'm having trouble deciding which looks better, this one's mine...


----------



## Midnight Blues

I love yours DS!!!! It looks really classy, especially with the gold logo!!!!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Does anyone know if Marshall makes a dust cover for these?


Thanks,


----------



## ken361

Midnight Blues said:


> Does anyone know if Marshall makes a dust cover for these?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



my girl friend made mine


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been using a black plastic trashbag.


----------



## IbanezMark

DirtySteve said:


> I've been using a black plastic trashbag.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, you friggin' rock dude! 

A good trash bag is probably the absolute best dust cover option out there. I love it!


----------



## Midnight Blues

I'm sure they work fine. I guess I'm just a little OCD when it comes to that kind of stuff. I don't like leaving anything out/uncovered unless I'm using it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey I ain't fancy...and it fits perfect.


----------



## fast98dodge

I can't believe you guys cover up your amps... Okay, maybe I can, but I have mine in my living room and it is such a good looking amp, it's part of the decor...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hey, nothing wrong with that either! Anytime I want to show my music room off I like to have all the stuff set up nice. My C5's are a big part of the room decor.


----------



## Segovia

Well my C5 is at Savage Audio (who also makes kickass amps of their own). I couldn't track down the rattle/hiss, so I finally gave in and decided to put the warranty to use. Hopefully they'll be able to find the source...if not it's headed to Craigslist when I get it back.


----------



## esquire

DirtySteve said:


> That looks great Midnight! I'm having trouble deciding which looks better, this one's mine...


I have the same style one. Now I have a red, white and 2 black ones.
Love these ampsNeed one in Blue


----------



## DirtySteve

esquire said:


> I have the same style one. Now I have a red, white and 2 black ones.
> Love these ampsNeed one in Blue



Cool, so your building a wall  Hell yeah!



Segovia, I'd like to know where it was coming from if they can tell....just for curiosity sake. Neither one of mine rattle.



For the record, I don't usually cover my amps....I only covered my white one with the trash bag because I was planning on selling it to someone here, but he decided to go with a classy redhead instead of the blond p) so I still have her. Now I just keep it covered because I might still want to sell it, but I haven't decided for sure.


----------



## Stringjunkie

AAAAAAWWWWWW MMMMMAAAAANNNN I said I was sorry, but the red just looked so....new and different and 3 pymts and new edition and new tube smell...........I feel bad, someone buy Steves cream colored beaut for me plz..


----------



## fstrat59slp

Got a little 1912 cab for my head today can't wait to hear it this weekend \m/


----------



## IbanezMark

Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Segovia

DirtySteve said:


> Segovia, I'd like to know where it was coming from if they can tell....just for curiosity sake. Neither one of mine rattle.



Yea I'll report back once I hear anything. It likely won't be for another week or two. I go to school 4 hours away so I told them I was in no rush to get it back.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

What speaker do ya have loaded in that 1912? Cool cab, let's hear some clips!


----------



## FredM

How does the Class 5 compare to the Fender Pro Junior? 

Most Fender people consider the PJ to be more of a Marshall type sound.


Does the Class 5 break up sooner with respect to total volume?


----------



## DirtySteve

Guy's I got a computer virus monday and it shut me down. It's been in the shop all week, I was able to get on line for a little while tuesday on someone elses computer and for just a minute now. I'm bored silly just sitting here answering the phone because I have nothing else to do and can't even come to my favorite place to hang. Uuuuuugh! it's supposed to be ready this afternoon, but they've said that everyday so, we'll see...




...it's all good SJ, I just took a stab in good fun!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

FredM said:


> How does the Class 5 compare to the Fender Pro Junior?
> 
> Most Fender people consider the PJ to be more of a Marshall type sound.
> 
> 
> Does the Class 5 break up sooner with respect to total volume?



Welcome to the forum.
I have not played on a pro junior so I can't comment there. As for break up, it totally depends on what pickups you are running. My strat keeps it clean on up to about 5 which I feel is about where full output volume is at. With humbuckers of course I can get breakup around 2-3. 
That said, I spend most of my time with the C5 dimed for maximum overdrive.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I'm getting crazy emails and so are all the people on my contact list, there's a bug in here somewhere..


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey FredM, I've never played a Pro Jr. so I can't comment, but welcome to the forum. 




Stringjunkie said:


> I'm getting crazy emails and so are all the people on my contact list, there's a bug in here somewhere..



Yeah mine started going screwy when I was on here Monday morning. I clicked a smiley face and it locked up. My computer was really bad though, I had viruses imbedded in everything. I got it back yesterday afternoon and it runs better than ever now, but I almost lost everything....now I have an external hard drive to back everything up on.


----------



## Stringjunkie

esquire said:


> Been running 2 of mine in stereo. One at half power cracked to the hilt and the other straight up volume about 5 . Oh my God



Tried this with my ZW chorus and yes the tone is awesome, thanks for the recommendation! Very nice.


----------



## MM54

Lachesky Amplifiers - Home of the CA10


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> Lachesky Amplifiers - Home of the CA10



Awesome!


----------



## MM54

Just a little something I've thrown together in spare time between classes (I bought the domain a while ago and have had a server for years). I'll get it polished off eventually.

I figure it's appropriate since I'm starting to work on details for a few changes to the CA10 before going into production for orders in mid-May (I hope it'll be then). Should vastly improve the front panel durability-wise and make the back a bit neater, as well as make it easier on me to build more than one at once


----------



## Stringjunkie

Unexpected day off due to chitty weather on the water....sooooo I am experimenting. 
I have my 1st C5 (1st edition) which BTW I am getting a strange reverb type sound, maybe this ghost notes I have heard of, I'll get back to that, volume about 4-5. The second (new version) on low power with the volume cranked. Right now they are running thru my tuner>MXR Badass>ZWchorus in stereo..the tones are sweet but I have been diggin a very dirty blues sound. 
I have been playing mostly since I got this new one with just my chorus in between for the stereo and I still like no pedals or my OFA modded SD1 best for cranked tones, but this MXR pedal is great for low volume dirt.
I made my first video to put up with some different stuff, but it appears someone put a disc in the computer the wrong way and now I cant make my video camera interact with my computer cause I never loaded the driver I guess..Probly for the best cause I suck and am not sure I could handle the comments lol
Back to my ghost notes? Most likely a tube? Gonna have to take it apart and roll a bit I guess.. unexpected day off bump! C5 FTW!!!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Changed preamp tubes back to stock and am happy, no more ghost notes.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Interesting. 

What tubes were loaded in there when you experienced the ghost notes?


----------



## Stringjunkie

A mullard and a tung sol I believe in that order if I remember correctly.


----------



## esquire

Wish they made a 1 by 12 version.


----------



## fast98dodge

They do...sorta...

Get the head and a 1x12...


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> A mullard and a tung sol I believe in that order if I remember correctly.



Those were my favorite current production tubes and what I have in the white one, but when I play it now after playing my black one with NOS tubes in it for so long it's like...yuck! Of course the speaker's not as broken in so that might have something to do with it, too.


----------



## Stringjunkie

What NOS are you running in it Steve? I'm wondering if it would be worth the $ to put some in. Did you just go preamp or power also?


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm still looking for a NOS el84, but for current production, the JJ and the TAD both work really well so I'm not in that big of a hurry to find one. For preamp I have a high gain Philips MiniWatt in V1 and a hg Raytheon Blackplate in V2.


----------



## Classicplayer

After listening to some of YouTube video demos, I "leaning" towards getting the Class 5 newer version with the half power switch. I will be using it at home where a loud amp will be an issue sometimes. Currently I use a Roland Micro Cube which could be around 2 watts. Do any of you owners use the power cut feature on your Class 5 and how would you rate it? I think the cut feature puts the output down to around 2 1/2 watts.

Classicplayer


----------



## DSL100 Dude

It is not really a half power switch. The "Low Power" switch is really nothing more than the "headphone trick" actually built in to the amp. This was a mod that was being done for some of the first model C5's and it clearly was something that the folks at Marshall felt made good sense. The power rating I think is more like a 1/4 or 1/2 watt? Basically it is the headphone output through the speakers.

As for tone, some like it and some hate it. I personally use my "Mk-I" C5's straight up so I really can't comment on the tone. I do remember Ben much preferred the tone with an attenuator vs. the low power mode. The unit was fairly reasonably priced too.


----------



## Daveola

Hi all, got a small pub gig Saturday night gonna use class 5, taking mic and stand just incase it needs to be mic'd, Using Fender Strat, Gibson LP std, Bud wah, boss OD3...I'l let you know how I get on..Anyone on here used one live recently?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Daveola said:


> Hi all, got a small pub gig Saturday night gonna use class 5, taking mic and stand just incase it needs to be mic'd, Using Fender Strat, Gibson LP std, Bud wah, boss OD3...I'l let you know how I get on..Anyone on here used one live recently?



Pretty much every week in several different settings.


----------



## DirtySteve

Classicplayer said:


> After listening to some of YouTube video demos, I "leaning" towards getting the Class 5 newer version with the half power switch. I will be using it at home where a loud amp will be an issue sometimes. Currently I use a Roland Micro Cube which could be around 2 watts. Do any of you owners use the power cut feature on your Class 5 and how would you rate it? I think the cut feature puts the output down to around 2 1/2 watts.
> 
> Classicplayer



Do you already have the older Combo? If so there are ways to do the low power "bedroom trick" if you want to try it and I believe it's closer to 1/4 power. I use it most of the time since I only play in my little apartment and I like it.


----------



## Classicplayer

Dirtysteve,

No, I don't have the older combo.......fill me in!


Classicplayer


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> I do remember Ben much preferred the tone with an attenuator vs. the low power mode. The unit was fairly reasonably priced too.



What ever happened to Ben anyway? I thought about him the other day. I'm thinking about getting one of those attenuators for my cream one. Yes. I'm leaning towards keeping it now...


----------



## DirtySteve

Classicplayer said:


> Dirtysteve,
> 
> No, I don't have the older combo.......fill me in!
> 
> 
> Classicplayer



With the older ones there is the "bedroom trick" where you can plug in a cab or make a tail for the internal speaker...that's what I did. You plug (half way) into the headphone jack and flip the switch to get the low power option. 






There is also a simple mod (one jumper) that does the same thing by just flipping the switch, it makes it the same as the new versions. Marshall Vintage Modern Forum - View topic - Class 5 Mod


----------



## fast98dodge

I love the tone of mine on 1/4 power... No complaints whatsoever...


----------



## Stringjunkie

It sounds good on the low power if you need to stay quiet, my 7 yr old can sleep in her room next door while I play it. But it's much better turned up!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Man I'm still glad I bought my c5 head some of the best money I've ever spent. Glad I get to go home and jam on it this weekend. Just putting my .02 in for the day, happy playing


----------



## fast98dodge

Gotta satisfy some thirst for tone... Tubes warming up as I type...


----------



## Classicplayer

fast98dodge,

If you have the ability, you should post a sound clip for us. I for one, would like hearing one. Others here would welcome it too.

Classicplayer


----------



## fast98dodge

I don't have any means to record... I don't have any mics or recording gear...


----------



## Daveola

Hi all! gig'd the class 5 last night for first time in small pub, settings vol -10 tre-10 mid-10 bass-4 (to flabby if over 4) mic'd with sm58. with a 2002 stock Gibson Les Paul Std What a great sound! best tone ive had in years, very very touch responsive, was using the volume on guitar all night, didnt really need mxr OD/boost that i have on board with a budda wah thats it. great sound for AC/DC Van Halen Led Zeppelin any classic rock, tho it lacks a bit of bottom end, next time gonna try with cab, this is now my main gigging amp easy to set up, light, less space in car, just carry a few spare valves and fuses. Great i was set up in 5mins, packed away in 5!..more time at the bar!


----------



## IbanezMark

Daveola said:


> Great i was set up in 5mins, packed away in 5!..more time at the bar!



Gotta love a simple setup!!


----------



## germ_x

Does the headphone jack trick (cable halfway in) work on the MKII combo when powering an external cab? I tried it in a music store nearby and it didn't work... but maybe something was amiss with that unit. With my old MKI combo, I did the speaker cable mod discussed above and could either use the internal speaker or my 4x12 at low power. However, it seems that with the MKII combo the low power mode won't work with an external cab.

Second question - does the headphone jack trick work with the head like it did with the MKI combo? I assume it would, but I want to make sure before I purchase the head.


----------



## Stringjunkie

The low power tone on my mkII is really great the more I mess with it, never tried it with a 4x12 on low power. The headphone trick works the same on the head as it did on the MKI, or so I've read, I don't have one my 2 are combos. These amps are awesome! C5 FTW!


----------



## DirtySteve

I have the opportunity to trade my cream C5 and a guitar I'm selling for an HT-5 full stack and I think I might do it. I wonder how it will sound in stereo with my class 5? (...and then I'll already have a cab for my CA-10 )


----------



## Stringjunkie

Full stack? Nice leap forward buddy! Never played ht5, rock it out and see if ya dig it. Gonna put a cramp on that whole gotta stay quiet thing though isn't it? Good luck.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, it might, but I can run it low vol. with a good high gain pedal since it has a clean channel and then run my C5 fully cranked on 1/4 power (in stereo) if I need to keep it down. Sometimes I need higher gain metal sounds than I can get with my C5 alone so I think it might work out well. 

Also, I don't have to get both cabs, I haven't decided, but if I only get one then that leaves me some extra room to throw a stereo pedal into the mix.

btw, I think the cabs are 110s and I have a 10" Scumback (SA10M75) if I don't like the speaker.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I also run stereo with one into my 4x12 an the other sitting on top (sometimes,I love options). It fills in any voids the other may have nicely with a very full sound. But I am only using 2 C5s for power.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Gotcha...Tough decision, is it worth it $ wise? I've not priced the ht5. Cause I gotta say, a good stereo chorus or delay or something and you have a world of goodness at hand already. And man I also gotta say the OFA mod SD1 can get you to the promised land. I wish you were closer so you could check it out!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

germ_x said:


> Does the headphone jack trick (cable halfway in) work on the MKII combo when powering an external cab? I tried it in a music store nearby and it didn't work... but maybe something was amiss with that unit. With my old MKI combo, I did the speaker cable mod discussed above and could either use the internal speaker or my 4x12 at low power. However, it seems that with the MKII combo the low power mode won't work with an external cab.
> 
> Second question - does the headphone jack trick work with the head like it did with the MKI combo? I assume it would, but I want to make sure before I purchase the head.



I _think_ the "headphone" trick only works if you slide the switch over to the low power mode. I have not yet had my hands on one yet so I can't be certain.
As for the head, it is straight up C5 so plugging in to the headphone jack halfway will do the trick.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> I have the opportunity to trade my cream C5 and a guitar I'm selling for an HT-5 full stack and I think I might do it. I wonder how it will sound in stereo with my class 5? (...and then I'll already have a cab for my CA-10 )



Tough call. An amp and a guitar seems a bit steep for the Blackstar. It would give you a different tone option. When I played one it wasn't my sound but you may dig it.


----------



## DirtySteve

The full stack sells for $599, but because it's discontinued I can get it for $450. The guitar really isn't worth much because it's not all original so he's giving me a good trade in on the amp. 

I have not gone back to play the Blackstar yet so I might not even like it, but if the clean channel sounds good with pedals it will work good for me I think. 

The ht-5 has 2 channels and I'm assuming one of them is clean, it also has an effects loop.


----------



## fast98dodge

Can someone please talk me out of buying a new guitar???

I have a first year quilt Peavey Wolfgang. I got it new in March of '97 and it's been my #1 since that day...

So, I saw the other day that there is a Japan version of the EVH Wolfgang Stealth which is satin black with ebony fingerboard that is about $1700 less than the US version.

My brother has suggested getting something different than the Wolf since I have one like a Gibson Flying V or a Fender Telecaster. Those would be cool but I have always liked the versatility and playability of Ed's guitars... Plus, I don't think I would play them as much as the Wolf...

Anyways, please talk me out of this... I don't need a guitar because mine is fine and I'm not playing in a band anymore...

I blame all this on my new Class 5... If it didn't sound so damned good, I wouldn't be obsessing about how to make my tone even better... Everything I read about the new Wolf pickups is that they're even better than the Peavey ones... 

Help...


----------



## Classicplayer

Well, what type of music are you playing now that you are not in a band? If you are trying to improve your tone, then I suggest practicing. Sounds stupid you think? Well, I have found out that once your are familiar with you guitar, and you certainly are with your Peavey, then you need to experiment with the C5 and the Peavey to find the best tones that they "hide" from you at present.

New equipment isn't necessarily going to improve your tone, but for a whole lot less money, practice is one way of getting there. I speak from experience. I have a Strat, a Hamer and Les Paul with humbuckers, and I sound the same on all three! When I try more expensive guitars in shops, I still sound like me.

Classicplayer


----------



## fast98dodge

Well, the place I was gonna buy it from must have sold it because it's no longer listed in stock... But, I did email to see turnaround time if I were to order one... If it's gonna be longer than a week or two, I'm saved for the time being...

Now, getting back to your post, Classicplayer...

It's funny you mention practicing because I've been playing so much more since I've bought the Class 5 and I don't hardly play along with CD's, I mostly just wanna hear my guitar and amp...

As far as tonechasing goes, I know I will always sound like me no matter what and I'm cool with that, but I just need a slight refinement of my tone. I have played my current Wolf and three others in one sitting and there were 3 tones between 4 guitars. I sounded like myself with all four, but they had different tones... I have debated whether to buy the new Wolf pickups and drop them in my current guitar, but I have a sort of a rare guitar (first year quilt) and don't really wanna be screwin' around with that...

Your words are very wise. I should just play what I have and be happy. Believe me, my tone has never been better and more inspiring. I guess I'm inspired enough to spend $1300 on something I don't really truly need in hopes of getting even better tone than imaginable...


----------



## Classicplayer

OK. Your idea of investing in a pair of replacement pickups has merit. That's just what I did a few years ago with my Les Paul Classic. Was not really happy with the stock ceramics, not really my "tone". I needed some versatility. Rather than ditch the Classic, I put in a new pair of Duncan '59s. My guitar's "tone" took a turn for the better to my ears. Still sounded like a Les Paul, but 
no harshness, much smoother, and I gained 'versatility" Last year I improved it some more with the installation of some orange drop caps......smoother again, that is if you really listen closely.

You could go the replacement route and be into saving some money to boot. If you do, keep the old pickups if you want to sell the guitar sometime as being
"original." I have my original pickups, just in case.....I can try and P.M. a picture of it if you'd like.

Classicplayer


----------



## Stringjunkie

Hey Steve there is a guy selling his ht5 and footpedal for 225.00 shipped on here.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah I saw that and it looks like a pretty good deal, but I don't have cash. If I don't do the trade I can't afford to do it right now. 

I did a lot of research and listened to a ton of clips yesterday and I think I like it. If the amp is still available Saturday I'll play it and know for sure.


----------



## GuN'R

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah I saw that and it looks like a pretty good deal, but I don't have cash. If I don't do the trade I can't afford to do it right now.
> 
> I did a lot of research and listened to a ton of clips yesterday and I think I like it. If the amp is still available Saturday I'll play it and know for sure.


 

I don't know if you use any modulation effects or not, but the HT-5 models had an issue with a volume spike when channel switching with mod effects in the loop. Blackstar may have a handle on this now, but it's something to be aware of.

I bought a used HT-5 and it had this problem. I contacted Blackstar and they took care of it for me. Which was pretty badass since I bought the amp used with no warranty. Although even after getting repaired the amp hated any of my pedals up front or in the loop.


----------



## DirtySteve

GuN'R said:


> I don't know if you use any modulation effects or not, but the HT-5 models had an issue with a volume spike when channel switching with mod effects in the loop. Blackstar may have a handle on this now, but it's something to be aware of.
> 
> I bought a used HT-5 and it had this problem. I contacted Blackstar and they took care of it for me. Which was pretty badass since I bought the amp used with no warranty. Although even after getting repaired the amp hated any of my pedals up front or in the loop.



Hey thanks for the info dude. I've never had a use for an effects loop and I really don't see using it with the HT-5, but you bring up another point. How did yours take pedals up front before they "fixed" it? ...and how does the clean channel do with a high gain pedal?


----------



## acidvoodoo

I use a reverb pedal 100% of the time through the fx loop on my ht5 and sometimes a delay, it sounds great, you would think it was built into the amp. I also tend to use my Sd-1 on top of the overdrive channel and get killer metal tones.


----------



## DirtySteve

acidvoodoo said:


> I use a reverb pedal 100% of the time through the fx loop on my ht5 and sometimes a delay, it sounds great, you would think it was built into the amp. I also tend to use my Sd-1 on top of the overdrive channel and get killer metal tones.



Awesome! That's what I'm concerned about...thanks, man.


----------



## GuN'R

DirtySteve said:


> Hey thanks for the info dude. I've never had a use for an effects loop and I really don't see using it with the HT-5, but you bring up another point. How did yours take pedals up front before they "fixed" it? ...and how does the clean channel do with a high gain pedal?


 
It hated my SD-1. Squeel and feedback city. I checked all my connections, swapped cables, checked soldering points in my guitar, shut off any electronic devices in my jam space, and no glory. But even after the service center repaired it, I thought it was overly noisy. I never did try a distortion box on the clean channel as I thought the lead channel sounded well enough on its own. I never thought much of the clean channel anyway, so I never used it much. I no longer have my HT-5, I offed it to help fund my DSL.


----------



## DirtySteve

I hope, and from the clips I heard it seems like I'll be able to get all I want from the lead channel, but I was curious about the clean side with pedals too just in case because of all the demos I listens to no one used any pedals so I figured I'd ask. I'll know more after I play it. 

Thanks guy's, I asked the same question in Hamstercasters thread in the "other amps" section. I know this isn't the right place to talk about this, but I mentioned it because of the trade for my C5.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Just don't get rid of the other one pal...


----------



## SJsongs

Holy cow! 91 pages of comments on the C5... Lemme say that I'm new to the forum today, only Marshall I've owned is an AS100D that was a damn nice acoustic amp, sadly sold when Ex-wife was flaking out and wanting me to sell all my sh*t.

That being said, and the Ex being exactly that, "Ex" and out of the picture, and replaced with someone who actually ENJOYS music, and WANTS to hear me play and so forth, well... I'm now in process of rebuilding my gear, one piece at a time.

I'm 49, I play progressive/heavy rock. REriginal Rush meets Floyd meets Sabbath... I dig classic tones, but live in an apartment. I want a nice tube amp that can be 'decently' quiet and still crank to get the most outta my Big Muff. 

The C5 is such an inexpensive find, how can it be a bad deal? 

Later I would like to get a Marshall 4x12 cab, or possibly 2x12, but for now, it'll simply be the C5.

Here's my signal path:

Epiphone Riviera P93
EHX Big Muff
Boss Dyna-Wah
Boss Super Phaser
Line6 Flextone II 212 combo (which I just use a basic Brit amp model and no effects)

I had a buncha rack sh*t that I got rid of, as I just took a disliking to having tones prepackaged like that. Wanting to get back to a hands-on approach where I know how to get my sound because I'm the one who turns all the knobs. 

Gonna be picking up a Boss DD6 or 7 soon, and an EQ/boost pedal, other than that, all I'm looking for is my amp. The local GC has one in stock (Black). Should I?


----------



## DirtySteve

You know, I thought long and hard about keeping them both. I really wish I could, but I just can't justify in my mind having 2 of the same amp. 

I won't ever get rid of my black one. I've become kind of attached to it and it's my 1st "real" marshall. I did so many experiments with it on tubes and speakers and I've modified it and unmodified it and then put the mod back (orpheus's volume mod, I like it) I just don't see ever parting with it.


----------



## acidvoodoo

_



It hated my SD-1. Squeel and feedback city.

Click to expand...

_


> Ya, I get some feedback too but that happens with most amps when you don't use a noise suppressor with the SD-1...it eliminates all the unwanted noise for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## SJsongs

Well, posted earlier, but moderator hasn't approved me yet, I suppose. I didn't wait for you guys' response. Read several pages here and decided to finally pick one up. Saw a white one at a Guitar Show this past Spring, first time I'd heard of it. Been wanting one ever since...

Got the Black from GC this evening, and I can say that GC has a coupon ONLINE for $75 off a purchase over $349, _good only thru 10/20_, good in the store too. I printed mine and took it in, and it was good for the Class5, so I got my new Class5 for $351.80 including tax!

Got home a bit late, so I'm rearranging stuff in my music room, and will give it a good crank tomorrow. I need to learn how to break the speaker in. Be doing some more reading tomorrow...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome to the forum SJ! 

Congratulations on picking up a C5 at such an awesome deal. 
The only advice I can give you for breaking the speaker in is to dime that puppy and enjoy it as much as you can. If your music room is "alive" you may find it just a bit harsh at first but it does smooth out. My music room is excessively alive as I have yet to do anything with the hardwood floors yet.


----------



## Stringjunkie

C5 FTW!!!! Turn it up and rock it out! Welcome SJ!


----------



## DirtySteve

Welcome SJ! Hey, your first post from yesterday just showed up. 

I love my russian Big Muff with a Bad Monkey as a boost! ...it's one of my favorite setups.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That always messes with me when the post doesn't come up right away.
Looks to me like you will have a heck of a setup and I can tell you that the DD-7 works just fine with the C5.


----------



## fast98dodge

Welcome to the club, SJsongs...

I saw they have a "limited edition" listed on their site that has "EC cloth"... Is that the one you got or just the normal "salt and pepper" cloth???

I'm thinking the GC description may not be correct because it's a MF edition and several sites had it listed the same way. Maybe they were taking the info from Marshall's corporate site or something...


----------



## SJsongs

Thanks for the welcomes, it seems a good forum!



fast98dodge said:


> ...I saw they have a "limited edition" listed on their site that has "EC cloth"... Is that the one you got or just the normal "salt and pepper" cloth???...


 
Just the normal S&P cloth.

I traded my much-neglected BOSS RC-50 Loop Station for a BOSS DD-20 Giga Delay, and also, based on the comments about the modded DS-1 Distortions (open 'er up and clip the D4 and D5 diodes...), I picked up one of those as well, and did the mod last night.

Looking forward to many many hours of dimed delight! 

I'm sure as things go, I'll have questions to ask, mods to try (and ask more Q's about), and hopefully good reports to make...

So now, I'm gonna have to figure out the optimal signal path for my stuff, but tonight it'll look something like...

Epiphone LE Riviera Custom P93>BOSS Tuner>EHX Big Muff>BOSS DS-1 Distortion (modded)>BOSS AW-3 Dyna Wah>BOSS PH-2 Super Phaser>BOSS DD-20 Giga Delay>Marshall Class5! 

Somewhere down the line (RE:when the money is truly available...) I want to get Evidence Audio cables. Right now I use the Monster "Rock" cables.


----------



## Ineed5minutestomyself

Hello all! I'm considering a class 5 for just home jamming and had a couple questions. I'm coming from using two rock and fender amps but started liking the Marshall emulated tones from a super champ xd. I just never had the chance to demo a Marshall.

I read that the scxd sounded good with a 4x12 so I walked into a great deal on two used Marshall cabs and a dsl 100, figuring I could sell the dsl and keep the cabs.

The dsl 100 sounds great, nice cleans...reverb is good...od too...but is way too loud for home use so that why I am considering the class 5. How's the class 5 combo through a 4x12 and how's the cleans? I'm debating getting a class 5 or look into a attenuator for the dsl head...

thanks!


----------



## MM54

Have I mentioned that 'production' CA10s will have a laser-engraved red-on-black lexan faceplate? Here's the general design I just finished up the vectors for. Some spacing to take care of then it'll be off to the engravers.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Sooo, what's the production CA10 gonna cost? Is the power knob the gain?


----------



## MM54

Stringjunkie said:


> Sooo, what's the production CA10 gonna cost? Is the power knob the gain?



Power knob is the internal attenuator  It's NMV, so the Volume is the gain, and power is... power.

I'm not sure what the costs will be at launch, the cost of materials goes all over so I'll have hopefully that number in early April.

Edit: An interesting tidbit: On the prototype, I screwed up and labeled the power "Attenuate" which would make you think that it would be quietest at 10, but it doesn't work that way, so I changed it for this


----------



## Stringjunkie

So does the power actually lower the watts? And keeps the tone?


----------



## MM54

Stringjunkie said:


> So does the power actually lower the watts? And keeps the tone?



It an internal attenuator, so essentially yes, it limits the power that can get to the speakers. It's not the same as 'power scaling' since the entire amp runs under the same conditions as you adjust it - it's essentially the same as running an attenuator between your head and cab, but it's internal so you don't have to worry about it.

In my experience it does darken the amp a bit, but not a whole lot, and it does open with with volume. Like any tube amp it sounds best maxed, but it's definitely workable and good tone even at bedroom volumes.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Cool, Ive not used an attenuator before so wasn't sure. Wasn't this able to accept different tubes or am I mistaken?


----------



## MM54

Stringjunkie said:


> Cool, Ive not used an attenuator before so wasn't sure. Wasn't this able to accept different tubes or am I mistaken?



Yep. I designed it for EL34's, but I realized after the fact that it also is able to run fine with 6L6's, and I would think 6550's (but I don't have any on hand to test that out). As of yet I've run it on EL34s, 6CA7's, 6L6GCs, and 6L6Gs (the big coke-bottle 6L6s) and it worked great. All the different tubes have a definite feel to them since the amp drives them so hard. Since its cathode-biased as well, power tubes are plug and play just like the preamp (which I've rolled some NOS 12AX7s in and they really make a big difference as well).

I don't advise running it with the 6L6G for a long time since it does get quite hot and there isn't much airflow around the tube in the headbox with the big bottle in there. I'm comfortable throwing any power tube with appropriate pin-out (within reason) in there for testing since if it blows, I'm extremely familiar with the circuit, having designed it, to fix anything it may take out. This December I'm hoping to get my hands on some more different types to roll through it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Thats what I find the most exciting part about this amp, endless tube options. I'll be interested to see the final pkg.


----------



## MM54

Stringjunkie said:


> Thats what I find the most exciting part about this amp, endless tube options. I'll be interested to see the final pkg.



Very cool  I'll be keeping the regulars of this thread up to date with it as I post news here, so I'll be sure to let you know how things come along!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ineed5minutestomyself said:


> Hello all! I'm considering a class 5 for just home jamming and had a couple questions. I'm coming from using two rock and fender amps but started liking the Marshall emulated tones from a super champ xd. I just never had the chance to demo a Marshall.
> 
> I read that the scxd sounded good with a 4x12 so I walked into a great deal on two used Marshall cabs and a dsl 100, figuring I could sell the dsl and keep the cabs.
> 
> The dsl 100 sounds great, nice cleans...reverb is good...od too...but is way too loud for home use so that why I am considering the class 5. How's the class 5 combo through a 4x12 and how's the cleans? I'm debating getting a class 5 or look into a attenuator for the dsl head...
> 
> thanks!



As much as I love the Class 5 and don't find it to be excessively loud, I am in the minority and the DSL would be a MUCH better option for your purposes.
The DSL actually is quite versatile and one of it's cool features is that it has been designed to play at lower volumes yet still have a powerful sound. If I have to play at a volume where the amp isn't much louder then my strings the DSL is my favorite choice.


----------



## fast98dodge

Since your name has DSL in it, I'm guessing you're a bit biased...

To be serious for a second, DSL100, if the DSL amp is your preferred choice, why have a Class 5??? I got mine to have a cool tube sound at low volumes. If I had a DSL and it sounded killer quiet, I wouldn't even have considered the Class 5 or any other amp for that matter...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well since ya asked...

I use my C5's primarily for live shows. Because of that I usually run them dimed. Even when I run them at around three or four to play "clean" they are pretty much at full volume which is at about 100db. Even at home I tend to run them at that level. I wanted the C5 as a compact "plexi on the go" solution and that is what I use it for.

My DSL tends to be much more versatile on many levels. While I tend to prefer my 1987x for outdoor loud and rowdy gigs, the DSL tends to fit the bill on that and so many other things as well.
NMV amps like the C5 and it's bigger brother's hit their sweet spot around 8 on the volume. While the tone is mesmerizing, the volume tends to be a bit much in most situations.
The DSL/TSL/ and 6100 are the few Master Volume models that had some thought put in to them for playing at low volumes.

And no, I could NEVER be happy with just one amp...


----------



## Ineed5minutestomyself

Well...I couldn't resist with a 75.00 off coupon code, just pulled the trigger on the Class 5. I figured I could run it through a 4x12 cab and if I need a grab and go amp it will work for that too. The demo unit at guitar center looked a little rough so I just ordered it online so it will be here next week.

DSL100dude, I couldn't be happy with just one amp either.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Awesome!!!! 

So now that you are the proud owner of a DSL and a C5, you now have everything you need to play anywhere and any style. Welcome to the coolest of cool kids!


----------



## SJsongs

I have to be happy with just one amp, _for now_. I have more than one, but I don't use them. Line6 Flextone II 212 combo, and a Rocktron Chameleon rack-based rig just don't inspire me. So I'm selling the Rocktron stuff, and passing the Line6 back to my recently-returned-from-Alaska son, who plays some extreme metal/jazz/odd stuff...lol.

Next purchase, amp-wise, could be a DSL half stack, but that'll be down the road a ways. Who knows, I might decide that the Class5 does everything I need. Dimed it last night for awhile, and that thing sounds great! Classic tones out the wazoo... 

Now I just need a bassist and drummer to jam...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

SJ, I feel ya dude. The C5 dimed inspires me every time. When you get together with a drummer and bassist you won't want to stop. The tone is addictive.

Rock on dude!


----------



## Far Rider

Hi Everyone,
I have been considering getting a C5 for awhile now. I don't play in a band and basically just noodle on my own. I bought a Fender Super Champ XD 2 years ago because it was a tube amp and small enough for my needs. It's a great little amp, btw. I have always dreamed of owning a real tube Marshall but could never justify sinking the money into my dream stack. The SCXD is rated at 15 watts, and I can never get it above 4 without threats of my wife and cats leaving me. I guess my question is, at 5 watts, is the C5 the right choice for my circumstances? I have recently rebuilt my Strat and I think it's deserving of some real Marshall tone now. Opinions?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

A strat and a C5 sound magical! Your sig line says it all. 

I say go for it! Your strat will come to life. The cats will dig the cool mojo tones and start using the toilet so you will never have to clean the litterbox again. Your wife will be so moved by the awesomeness of the Class 5/Strat combo that she will be unable to control herself when she is around you...



Ok, here's the rub, class A NMV at 5 watts means that you will have the amp at about 100db when you are playing it "Marshall style". If you like the sound of the amp when the "low power" switch is on then chances are the C5 will be your new best friend. I personally prefer the sound of the C5 wide open and raw but there are a few guys on here that have been very pleased with the low power setting. Others have added master volume controls so that is an option as well.


----------



## Far Rider

DSL100 Dude said:


> A strat and a C5 sound magical! Your sig line says it all.
> 
> I say go for it! Your strat will come to life. The cats will dig the cool mojo tones and start using the toilet so you will never have to clean the litterbox again. Your wife will be so moved by the awesomeness of the Class 5/Strat combo that she will be unable to control herself when she is around you...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here's the rub, class A NMV at 5 watts means that you will have the amp at about 100db when you are playing it "Marshall style". If you like the sound of the amp when the "low power" switch is on then chances are the C5 will be your new best friend. I personally prefer the sound of the C5 wide open and raw but there are a few guys on here that have been very pleased with the low power setting. Others have added master volume controls so that is an option as well.


Thanks for the info. I'm wondering if GC takes trade in's. They just opened up near my home and I would like to defray some of the cost if possible. I think I'll go there this weekend to try one out and find out their policies. Oh, and my cats read your idea and laughed. They have dad to handle such trivial duties. My wife laughed too...


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah I'm one of the ones that digs the low power option and I use it quite a bit. If you end up getting one of the new ones it's just a switch on the back. 

GC does trade-ins, but it depends on what you've got and what it's going for on e-bay. They'll give you a percentage of what they're selling for used.


----------



## Stringjunkie

GC has a coupon til Halloween right now for % off also. The C5 in low power mode is also VERY acceptable for quiet jammin. Get one and play the shit out of it.


----------



## DirtySteve

I just printed a $30 off $199 or more coupon that's good 'til Monday. I'll have to look for the % off one. I might get a better deal than I thought if I go for the trade on the HT-5.


----------



## Stringjunkie

That might be the one Steve, I didn't pay that much attention as I kinda need to save for Xmas right now so I got rid of the temptation..


----------



## ken361

More class 5 riffs, just messing around

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX1RXQewp1g]Marshall Class 5 - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NmFtFP6R0I]Marshall class 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome Ken!


----------



## ken361

thx! sounding smoother now that its breaking in


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, it sounds really good. I was trying to find the last ones to compair, but I haven't found the page yet.


----------



## ken361

I stuck a tungsol in, before I had a old Mullard but i think it was a tad weak, since this amp is a bit warm a tungsol works fine.


----------



## DirtySteve

I tryed an old RCA Mullard in mine but it was so bright I took it back out. Tongsol's a good choice. so is a RI Mullard.


----------



## ken361

RCA power tube helped in mine


----------



## DirtySteve

I need to start looking more actively for an el84. Right now I have a JJ in mine. I've just had other priorities.


----------



## ken361

I always see a few on ebay nos cant beat it


----------



## SJsongs

Well, seeing as this is my first real tube amp in over 30 years of playing... What's all the hub-bub about changing tubes? Is it like, everyone likes a good meal (the classic Marshall tone), but they might put more salt, pepper, butter, or other taste enhancements until it suits their individual tastes? Different tubes add a little more _this_ or _that_ to the tone?

I think the amp is badass the way it is, even without the speaker broke in, so I'm assuming that it only gets better from here...


----------



## ken361

the stock cheap chinese preamp tubes aren't the greatest. new one's will smooth out the gain better and may warm it up more. JJ stock power tubes are decent


----------



## DirtySteve

SJsongs said:


> Well, seeing as this is my first real tube amp in over 30 years of playing... What's all the hub-bub about changing tubes? Is it like, everyone likes a good meal (the classic Marshall tone), but they might put more salt, pepper, butter, or other taste enhancements until it suits their individual tastes? Different tubes add a little more _this_ or _that_ to the tone?
> 
> I think the amp is badass the way it is, even without the speaker broke in, so I'm assuming that it only gets better from here...



I think that's a really good way to describe it. Problem is, when you start swapping it can get addictive and you may spend more time chasing that perfect tone than playing. That's what happened to me for a while there.

It's kind of like the way you might prefer one OD over another one, even though they do the same thing, just different flavors.


----------



## SJsongs

Okay, so... My fave guitarists are David Gilmour (FLOYD), Alex Lifeson (RUSH), Adrian Smith/Dave Murray/Janick Gers (MAIDEN), Jerry Fogle (CIRITH UNGOL). They all have their own 'something' that makes them special, but they all sound different. Other than their hands, their 'feel', they all have a few things in common. They tend toward tube amps, and also classic guitars.

I like this saying from Bruce Bouillet (Racer X) in a recent interview: _"Enjoy what you do and don’t worry about what anybody else is doing. If you like it and it sounds good, then it is good."_

Its been a long time since I've had a band (was bassist/vocalist of a Metal band from early 80's to early 90's). In fact, I've never really had a band as a guitarist. I switched to guitar in 1991, and have pretty much been a solo-artist ever since, mostly because of family obligations, not to mention that my Ex was not very supportive of my dream to pursue my music.

But that's okay! Sometimes a wait means more refinement of ideas, and more time to think things thru. All I know is, I'm about ready to do it... 

Steve


----------



## tlarson58

New forum member here....

I've had my Class 5 for about two months now and use it for practicing with my cover band. 

I keep the tone rather clean (about 9:00 on the dial) and add some grit with a TS808 and some reverb with a Hardwire RV-7.

I like the amp's tone up to about noon on the dial, but then it gets too mushy (in my opinion). Many of our songs require a clean tone anyway.

I play an Agile Les Paul copy. It's a pretty good guitar for the money. As noted before, I put SD 59's in it. 

Glad to be here and look forward to your clips and discussions.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Welcome to the MF tl!


----------



## JimiRules

tlarson58 said:


> New forum member here....
> 
> I've had my Class 5 for about two months now and use it for practicing with my cover band.
> 
> I keep the tone rather clean (about 9:00 on the dial) and add some grit with a TS808 and some reverb with a Hardwire RV-7.
> 
> I like the amp's tone up to about noon on the dial, but then it gets too mushy (in my opinion). Many of our songs require a clean tone anyway.
> 
> I play an Agile Les Paul copy. It's a pretty good guitar for the money. As noted before, I put SD 59's in it.
> 
> Glad to be here and look forward to your clips and discussions.




Welcome! I run mine similar to yours. I'm not in a band at the moment, so I mostly just play along to CD's. I run mine with the volume at 2 or 3 and then drive it with my Marshall G'vnor pedal. It sounds great!


----------



## esquire

ken361 said:


> the stock cheap chinese preamp tubes aren't the greatest. new one's will smooth out the gain better and may warm it up more. JJ stock power tubes are decent


That's what I use.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

tlarson58 said:


> New forum member here....
> 
> I've had my Class 5 for about two months now and use it for practicing with my cover band.
> 
> I keep the tone rather clean (about 9:00 on the dial) and add some grit with a TS808 and some reverb with a Hardwire RV-7.
> 
> I like the amp's tone up to about noon on the dial, but then it gets too mushy (in my opinion). Many of our songs require a clean tone anyway.
> 
> I play an Agile Les Paul copy. It's a pretty good guitar for the money. As noted before, I put SD 59's in it.
> 
> Glad to be here and look forward to your clips and discussions.



Welcome to the forum. 

Looks to me like you have everything you need to get some awesome sounds out of your gear. I tried a RV-7 at GC not to long ago. Heck of a nice pedal.


----------



## Stringjunkie

So Steve, didja trade?


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes, but I'm going to return it.  Lesson learned! I played it in the store and thought it was pretty cool and I could get some cool metal tones without any pedals. But!..after playing it all weekend I've decided that I can get better metal tones (now that my taste have changed) with my class 5 and the Class 5 has tons more mojo! My take on it now is that it sounds too much like a SS amp with a good high gain pedal in front of it. 

There's more to the story now though...While I was there I found a guitar that I fell in love with and ended up putting it on lay away. Now I think I'm just going to return the amp pay off the guitar instead, so no harm no foul. I can't really afford both and I'd rather have the guitar. 

The guitar is a Godin LGT h/s/s w/ maple body, rosewood fretboard, shaller hardware, Dimarzio pups, neck is nice and action is awesome but I don't know the neck wood. From what I've researched so far it seems it was a limited run in '98, but when I get it I'll write to Godin and see what they can tell me about it. 

It looks like this except the body is Maple with flaming all the way around the sides and back...this one is mahogany body...


----------



## DirtySteve

tlarson58 said:


> New forum member here....
> 
> I've had my Class 5 for about two months now and use it for practicing with my cover band.
> 
> I keep the tone rather clean (about 9:00 on the dial) and add some grit with a TS808 and some reverb with a Hardwire RV-7.
> 
> I like the amp's tone up to about noon on the dial, but then it gets too mushy (in my opinion). Many of our songs require a clean tone anyway.
> 
> I play an Agile Les Paul copy. It's a pretty good guitar for the money. As noted before, I put SD 59's in it.
> 
> Glad to be here and look forward to your clips and discussions.



Welcome to our little corner of the forum, tl. A tube swap might be in order if it get's "mushy" for you above noon. A soviet Military el84 will give you more headroom and there are some lower gain preamp tubes (??) out there as well.
It'll also get better as the speaker breaks in...it takes a while.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> ...(Once you go C5, everything else is just a toy. C5 FTW!)...
> 
> The guitar is a Godin LGT h/s/s w/ maple body, rosewood fretboard, shaller hardware, Dimarzio pups, neck is nice and action is awesome but I don't know the neck wood. From what I've researched so far it seems it was a limited run in '98, but when I get it I'll write to Godin and see what they can tell me about it.
> 
> It looks like this except the body is Maple with flaming all the way around the sides and back...this one is mahogany body...



AWESOME! A flame maple full body!?!?!?! DUDE!!!!

I am sure the guitar will be bright as heck but I would so dig it. Can't wait to see pics of it.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> AWESOME! A flame maple full body!?!?!?! DUDE!!!!
> 
> I am sure the guitar will be bright as heck but I would so dig it. Can't wait to see pics of it.



 It might be the pickups (?) I don't know, but it wasn't as bright as I expected...I really fell in love with it! I might be able to turn the bass up on my C5 now. I've run the bass all the way down since day one.


----------



## Ineed5minutestomyself

My precious showed up tonight...












I've been using a fender superchamp xd through the 1960a, tomorrow I will run the class 5 through both cabs and see how it sounds.

It was late so I was only able to jam with it on the low power mode...kids are upstairs in bed...

Tomorrow after work though, time to dime it...


----------



## tlarson58

To me, the best sound comes at 9:00 with some pedals. You'll notice that you may have to turn down the bass as you turn up the volume - but maybe not with a 4x12. I want to play mine through a big cab so bad....

Let us know how it sounds.


----------



## fast98dodge

I know this isn't that much C5 related, but I don't really pay too much attention to other threads... This is my home... Anyways...

Well, I got the next two days off... I think I'm gonna restring the Wolfgang since I think it's due... It's weird because I used to break strings all the time since the time I started learning. I went about a year or two without picking up a guitar about 5 years ago and after I resumed playing, I don't nearly break as many strings... 

Also, I talked myself out of buying the Japanese Wolfgang Stealth... Now, I'm thinking about having a custom guitar built. It will be a modified Wolfgang to my specs... (Sorry, EVH) I have a pretty good idea of what I want, I just have to iron out the particulars with the guy and make it pencil out budget wise... He does amazing work, I just have to decide whether I want to stay with a maple fingerboard or go to something different like ebony and also what color. His quilt tops are amazing so I'm thinkin' if I step up to buy a custom guitar it would be a shame not to get a killer stain to show off the quality of work...

Lookin' forward to tomorrow so I can actually play a bit...


----------



## dale2

I spent a few hours with my MKI.2 C5 the other day. Great old school Marshall sound. Posted about it on the MyLP list and was not so well received. Why do people have such a strong dislike for this, to me, great little amp?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> It might be the pickups (?) I don't know, but it wasn't as bright as I expected...I really fell in love with it! I might be able to turn the bass up on my C5 now. I've run the bass all the way down since day one.



I remember the bass being an issue for you. Didn't that one mod help a lot? I don't have as much issue with the bass now compared to when it was new but running in to a 4x12 always eliminated the flub. 



Ineed5minutestomyself said:


> My precious showed up tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using a fender superchamp xd through the 1960a, tomorrow I will run the class 5 through both cabs and see how it sounds.
> 
> It was late so I was only able to jam with it on the low power mode...kids are upstairs in bed...
> 
> Tomorrow after work though, time to dime it...



HECK YEAH!!  DIME THAT PUPPY!!!! CLASS 5 FULL STACK BABY!!!!!! 



tlarson58 said:


> To me, the best sound comes at 9:00 with some pedals. You'll notice that you may have to turn down the bass as you turn up the volume - but maybe not with a 4x12. I want to play mine through a big cab so bad....
> 
> Let us know how it sounds.



A 4x12 makes EVERYTHING better!  I spent a lot of hours with all of the controls on 10 to break in that combo speaker. It makes a WORLD of difference once it does. By far the most dramatic difference I have EVER heard in a speaker.



fast98dodge said:


> I know this isn't that much C5 related, but I don't really pay too much attention to other threads... This is my home... Anyways...
> 
> Well, I got the next two days off... I think I'm gonna restring the Wolfgang since I think it's due... It's weird because I used to break strings all the time since the time I started learning. I went about a year or two without picking up a guitar about 5 years ago and after I resumed playing, I don't nearly break as many strings...
> 
> Also, I talked myself out of buying the Japanese Wolfgang Stealth... Now, I'm thinking about having a custom guitar built. It will be a modified Wolfgang to my specs... (Sorry, EVH) I have a pretty good idea of what I want, I just have to iron out the particulars with the guy and make it pencil out budget wise... He does amazing work, I just have to decide whether I want to stay with a maple fingerboard or go to something different like ebony and also what color. His quilt tops are amazing so I'm thinkin' if I step up to buy a custom guitar it would be a shame not to get a killer stain to show off the quality of work...
> 
> Lookin' forward to tomorrow so I can actually play a bit...



As a kid I broke G and E strings it seemed every other day. I always had to have three guitars with me at a gig because I would end up busting a string during a song. (Another plug for Kahler systems! They STAY IN TUNE!) Now as an old man I can play a set of strings to rust if I wanted to. Go figure.

The custom guitar. Ahhhh... I have thought about getting one made so many times it hurts. I know that my tastes would be to get a super quilted body and perfect stain and the neck would have the most amazing birdseye I could find. Straight up maple necks are my favorite but most of the guitars I have owned over the years have been rosewood or ebony. Pau Ferro is a sexy fingerboard wood too. So many choices...

And yeah, there are few things better then a day off with everyone out of the house so you can crank it up and peel the paint off of the walls.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

dale2 said:


> I spent a few hours with my MKI.2 C5 the other day. Great old school Marshall sound. Posted about it on the MyLP list and was not so well received. Why do people have such a strong dislike for this, to me, great little amp?



Hey Dale! I don't know what the deal is with the fellas on MLP. The C5 is a fantastic little beast that brings back that classic Marshall sound without blowing the windows out. And it is UK made for $400 bucks! WOW!!!!

Frankly, I think the only people that really dislike it are all the small custom builders that were selling low watt class A amps for twice as much or more.

Just sayin'...


----------



## thrawn86

Yeah, not to stir the pot, but one of the techs over there had this to say about the C5:



Lyle Caldwell said:


> Yes, I agree, it was the tens of Class 5s I've serviced, the dozen or so original JTM45/BBs I've restored, the many many BB RIs I've upgraded, the one BB RI I upgraded and owned and played for 5 years...
> 
> ...and a basic understanding of electronics. The circuits are polar opposites. The Class 5 is a piece of shit in stock form. They got just about everything wrong they could and still have it produce sound, and that sound ain't good.
> 
> It's not that it's not in the JTM45/BB ballpark. It's not even in the same area code.



They've got a definite 'tude over there about a lot of stuff.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Fuck em...


----------



## Far Rider

I'm getting ready to trade in my SCXD at GC for a Class 5. I love that little amp and hope I don't regret letting it go.


----------



## Ineed5minutestomyself

Far Rider said:


> I'm getting ready to trade in my SCXD at GC for a Class 5. I love that little amp and hope I don't regret letting it go.


 
You might regret it...guitar center will give you nothing for it and it's really more versatile than the class 5. More power, higher levels of clean on the first channel, built in effects, direct out...

The class 5 sounds great, but it basically only does one thing and does it well. You should try to keep the scxd and run them in stereo!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Thrawn, your not stirrin' the pot, just pointing out the obvious.  Stuff like that just cracks me up.

Rider, I have to agree here. If you REALLY dig the amp you have then the last thing you want to do is trade it in for less than half its value. Just wait 'till you can spring for the C5 outright and go that route. I am one of the biggest C5 fanboys on the planet and even I would recommend against parting with an amp you really enjoy.
And running them in stereo would be way cool.


----------



## Far Rider

I know, I know. Just a bad case of GAS. GC is willing to give me $175 since I installed a Eminence Rajun Cajun and also have the footswitch. Nice of the bastards since that's a $100 upgrade as it is. I just don't need to have three amps sitting around (I also have a MG10, which isn't too bad either, no matter what people say). It's just that most of my 56 years on Earth I have wanted Strat and a real Marshall tube amp. I have spent the last three years modifying my 2008 American Standard and she is finally where I envisioned her the day I bought her (maple/maple neck with large 70's headstock on a jet black body) She is begging me to let her loose.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I can understand that completely. It would seem to me that there is really only one option here...

*Buy that Class 5 and NEVER look back! * 

You could always craigslist the MG10. They are great little amps.


----------



## fast98dodge

Can I get an Amen???

The Class 5 is the best money I've ever spent on any piece of gear... It's such a great starting point for chasing tonal bliss...


----------



## coldsteal2

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey Dale! I don't know what the deal is with the fellas on MLP. The C5 is a fantastic little beast that brings back that classic Marshall sound without blowing the windows out. And it is UK made for $400 bucks! WOW!!!!
> 
> Frankly, I think the only people that really dislike it are all the small custom builders that were selling low watt class A amps for twice as much or more.
> 
> Just sayin'...



Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> Can I get an Amen???
> 
> The Class 5 is the best money I've ever spent on any piece of gear... It's such a great starting point for chasing tonal bliss...



Me too!...I couldn't agree more!

*CLASS 5 FTW!!*


----------



## DirtySteve

thrawn86 said:


> Yeah, not to stir the pot, but one of the techs over there had this to say about the C5:
> 
> 
> 
> They've got a definite 'tude over there about a lot of stuff.



Aren't those the same guys that all joined over here to bash something a while back? I can't remember what it was about though...


----------



## eastwood6

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lyle Caldwell* 


_Yes, I agree, it was the tens of Class 5s I've serviced, the dozen or so original JTM45/BBs I've restored, the many many BB RIs I've upgraded, the one BB RI I upgraded and owned and played for 5 years..._

_...and a basic understanding of electronics. The circuits are polar opposites. The Class 5 is a piece of shit in stock form. They got just about everything wrong they could and still have it produce sound, and that sound ain't good._

_It's not that it's not in the JTM45/BB ballpark. It's not even in the same area code._


Steve Dawson, the designer of the Class 5, also designed the Jimi Hendrix Super 100 reissue and the Vintage Modern, which was built specifically to replicate in part JTM45 and BluesBreaker tones. So he couldn't possibly know as much about Marshall amp circuits as this guy, right?


----------



## Far Rider

Pardon my ignorance: FTW?


----------



## DirtySteve

For the win... I had to ask too.


----------



## Far Rider

Thanks. It's hell getting old...


----------



## DirtySteve

Hell yeah it is....when I 1st saw it here I thought the guys were saying Class 5 Fuck The World!!!


----------



## Far Rider

LOL. I thought that at first but figured that was too easy.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Hell yeah it is....when I 1st saw it here I thought the guys were saying Class 5 Fuck The World!!!



Err, that's because that IS what 'ftw' stands for. Someone pussified and PC'ed it at some point at made it for the win.


----------



## DirtySteve

That sounds about right...I'm takin' it back...

*CLASS5&FUCKTHEWORLD!!!*


----------



## Far Rider

YAH!!!!! To hell with the soccer moms!


----------



## IbanezMark

eastwood6 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyle Caldwell*
> 
> 
> _Yes, I agree, it was the tens of Class 5s I've serviced, the dozen or so original JTM45/BBs I've restored, the many many BB RIs I've upgraded, the one BB RI I upgraded and owned and played for 5 years..._
> 
> _...and a basic understanding of electronics. The circuits are polar opposites. The Class 5 is a piece of shit in stock form. They got just about everything wrong they could and still have it produce sound, and that sound ain't good._
> 
> _It's not that it's not in the JTM45/BB ballpark. It's not even in the same area code._



I called him on this bullshit a while ago. Felt good!


----------



## fast98dodge

Far Rider said:


> YAH!!!!! To hell with the soccer moms!


 

No way...

To my bed with the hot soccer moms... The "non-hot" moms, who cares???


----------



## thrawn86

DirtySteve said:


> Aren't those the same guys that all joined over here to bash something a while back? I can't remember what it was about though...



Yeah, tried to call out someone here for buying a new faked Gibson, something he didn't realize he bought. So he struck a deal with the seller, got the difference of his money back (since the fake was worth about 300 bucks of parts and such) and kept the thing. Bunch of MLP members said that he knew what he was doing from the get-go, and accused him of being a liar. I went over there and fought tooth and nail until they dropped it......except for the wannabe junk posters of things like "Heck yeah! He's a Liar" and crap like that. I even got one guy to retract his accusation.

They have much more of a wolfpack mentality over there. If a well established member/VIP wants to make an example of someone, they all join in. It's almost like they're right in between what HC and this Forum are. Plenty of great information/experience, and a lot of real stupidity and childishness, from time to time.

I don't like it. I don't spend very much time there. This place is grand. 

Sorry for the rant........back to the C5.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks, I remember now. Seems like I joined that forum right before I read that thread and I thought, if that's the way they are over there I don't need them. I didn't even bother going back. 

This is the only forum I hang on anymore and the only one I have more than maybe 100 post on and I've been a member of other forums a lot longer than I've been here. That says a lot for this forum and the guy's here.


----------



## Far Rider

Couldn't agree more. I personally am a Strat man but childish behavior knows no bounds. I find a wealth of information here that I don't find on the Fender forum. Plus it seems like the people here are much more friendly and mature, and definitely funnier!


----------



## Stringjunkie

The fender forum isn't bad if you wanna talk fender. Good guys over there.. Even a few C5s there. And a TON of strat knowledge, still a few snobs (" that's not a REAL strat" and dumb shit like that) and some great guitar builds..


----------



## DirtySteve

I just talked the guy I deal with at GC and I'm going to return the HT-5 this afternoon and pickup my guitar. I should have pics tomorrow.


----------



## Stringjunkie

What are you getting Steve?


----------



## DirtySteve

You must have missed my post the other day. I was wondering why you didn't say anything...



Stringjunkie said:


> So Steve, didja trade?





DirtySteve said:


> Yes, but I'm going to return it.  Lesson learned! I played it in the store and thought it was pretty cool and I could get some cool metal tones without any pedals. But!..after playing it all weekend I've decided that I can get better metal tones (now that my taste have changed) with my class 5 and the Class 5 has tons more mojo! My take on it now is that it sounds too much like a SS amp with a good high gain pedal in front of it.
> 
> There's more to the story now though...While I was there I found a guitar that I fell in love with and ended up putting it on lay away. Now I think I'm just going to return the amp pay off the guitar instead, so no harm no foul. I can't really afford both and I'd rather have the guitar.
> 
> The guitar is a Godin LGT h/s/s w/ maple body, rosewood fretboard, shaller hardware, Dimarzio pups, neck is nice and action is awesome but I don't know the neck wood. From what I've researched so far it seems it was a limited run in '98, but when I get it I'll write to Godin and see what they can tell me about it.
> 
> It looks like this except the body is Maple with flaming all the way around the sides and back...this one is mahogany body...



I am going to try to keep one of the cabs, it's sounds really good with my class 5 with my Scumback (SA10-M75) in it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Sweet man, hope you like it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Hey guys I figured out what is better than the C5............








Two of em........C5x2 FTW!!!


----------



## dale2

This is cool! I love the look of my white one.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Stringjunkie said:


> ...C5x2 FTW!!!



AMEN BROTHER!! THAT'S HOW I ROLL!!!





Gotta luv the C5!


----------



## Far Rider

SHOWOFFS!!!!!!!!!!!

My day is coming. I also decided to keep my SCXD after playing it awhile last night. There is just something about Lace Gold Sensors on the clean channel.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well guy's, I was with you, but decided to go in a different direction...

Now I have a new (to me) guitar and a cab for my Scumback. I'm almost set up to run my C5 in Stereo with a CA-10 when Matt gets ready to build it. All I need now is a stereo pedal.

I've got a busy at work today...pics as soon as I get time to do the photobucket thing...


----------



## Midnight Blues

eastwood6 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyle Caldwell*
> 
> 
> _Yes, I agree, it was the tens of Class 5s I've serviced, the dozen or so original JTM45/BBs I've restored, the many many BB RIs I've upgraded, the one BB RI I upgraded and owned and played for 5 years..._
> 
> _...and a basic understanding of electronics. The circuits are polar opposites. The Class 5 is a piece of shit in stock form. They got just about everything wrong they could and still have it produce sound, and that sound ain't good._
> 
> _It's not that it's not in the JTM45/BB ballpark. It's not even in the same area code._
> 
> Steve Dawson, the designer of the Class 5, also designed the Jimi Hendrix Super 100 reissue and the Vintage Modern, which was built specifically to replicate in part JTM45 and BluesBreaker tones. So he couldn't possibly know as much about Marshall amp circuits as this guy, right?



This was in response to my post (Marshall amp choice - My Les Paul Forums) to his where he expressed his opinion about the C5 and I just said that it must have been the ones that he had heard or played. There are a couple threads where he has been bashing the C5, which is fine, that's his opinion. What bothers me is that someone, who btw happens to be very excited about purchasing one, posts about it and he comes in like an anvil to squash their excitement. To me, that's just wrong. I'm not saying don't post your opinion, but there's no need to be so heavy about it. There are a lot of people that don't like the C5 (he being one of them) and there are just as many, if not more, that like it (myself being one of them).


----------



## Stringjunkie

So you got to keep the cab too? Nice score brother!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Man, I don't give a flying fuck if ya (to nobody in particular here) don't like my gear.... Personally.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Well guy's, I was with you, but decided to go in a different direction...
> 
> Now I have a new (to me) guitar and a cab for my Scumback. I'm almost set up to run my C5 in Stereo with a CA-10 when Matt gets ready to build it. All I need now is a stereo pedal.
> 
> I've got a busy at work today...pics as soon as I get time to do the photobucket thing...





I'm done with class until 2:30 today so I may get some work on the site done, if I get anything significant accomplished, I'll let you know


----------



## DirtySteve

Here she is...


























...and the whole family complete with halloween skull...


----------



## Stringjunkie

Good stuff Steve! hows she play?


----------



## DirtySteve

Plays really nice, great action and sounds a lot beafier (< is that a word?) than I expected with a full maple body. 

There are a couple of things I need to do. One of the tuners has a cracked knob and another one was replaced with a chrome one that's been painted black. I'll probably just replace them all. Other than that it's missing the tremolo arm, but I just forgot to get one while I was there yesterday...no charge if they have one that fits. I'll get it when I go back for strings, I thought I had strings but I guess I used them, and it's got dinky little 9's on it now.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Im headed to GC, Im gonna switch my Ibanez to heavier guage from 10-46 just to check it out. Havent played with any heavier really and Im bored soo..


----------



## DirtySteve

I've played 10's forever until recently when I tuned down a half step on my Junior I switched to 11's. I think I'm going to set up my Godin the same way, I really like it.


----------



## Stringjunkie

yeah I think thats what Im gonna try, not a huge step but trying something different.


----------



## fast98dodge

Congrats on the new guitar!!! I hope it plays as good as it looks!!!

Anyways, talked to the guitar builder yesterday to get to know one another... I need to sit down and break it down into two categories, neck and body. Then I need to go top to bottom with each stating every minute detail I want or don't want... Should be fun!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks, man.

So who's your builder? ...yeah that should be fun, you'll have to give us the details once you've decided.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Well I went with the Dunlop Heavy Core 11s, huge difference from the DR 10s. Really brought these MHD pups to life in terms of definition. I am very happy with the result on my Ibby. These C5s really scream with my OD pedal. I am extremely happy with my tone.


----------



## fast98dodge

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> So who's your builder? ...yeah that should be fun, you'll have to give us the details once you've decided.


 
The builder is Scott Fletcher/Jet City...

He does EVH EBMM/Wolfgang copies as well as strats/teles/les pauls/etc...

I'm gonna do a Peavey Wolfgang variation to my specs since I've had one for almost 15 years...


----------



## DirtySteve

_ *DAMN!!!...this little blackstar cab with my scumback kicks ASS!!!!* _ 
....it sounds so much better than the combo...now I'm starting to rethink my whole "I'll never get rid of my black c5 because I'm attached to it" bullshit!! Now I'd probably trade it for a head in a heartbeat!! esp. if it was dark green...



So last night I cleaned up my guitar and oiled the neck. It took forever for the oil to absorb and I'm not even sure it did, I just kept wiping it...I don't think it's rosewood, but it looks great, and feels better than any guitar I've ever owned. I think it's a keeper. 

...anyway, I was stringing it up and noticed 2 of the tuner knobs are cracked down the middle and aren't really turning right, they're not turning anything unless I'm holding them just right, I thought the intonation was way off, then one broke completely in half while I was messing with it. . now I have to tune with a wrench.  

I'd normally be pissed, but for some reason I'm not...  <<< 





fast98dodge said:


> The builder is Scott Fletcher/Jet City...
> 
> He does EVH EBMM/Wolfgang copies as well as strats/teles/les pauls/etc...
> 
> I'm gonna do a Peavey Wolfgang variation to my specs since I've had one for almost 15 years...



Nice! I asked because someday I'd like to have a guitar built to my spec.s...I'm thinking a Tele...


----------



## fast98dodge

Scott does amazing work... His paint/finish guy used to work for Warmoth but has had his own business for about 5 or 6 years...

When you're ready, let me know and I'll get ya his info...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, it is amazing how the right cab makes a speaker.

Dodge, does your guy have a website?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Happy Halloween to all the C5 brothers!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Ok guys, I need you all to talk me down (or into it). I'm thinking of selling my creme C5 and getting a Vox lil night train. Are these all made in UK? I ve heard good stuff about these but haven't played one as they are not in stock round here. Just a gas idea here, don't really need it but thought it might be a nice option. Thoughts?


----------



## DirtySteve

Now you sound like me, lol...

There's a used C5 head at my GC for $279. If I can talk it down some I might bite.  ...it's not green though.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I have too much time on my hands right now and I see one on CL here for 250$ with 1x10 matching cab. I started thinking that it might dial up nicely with my red C5 onthe low power mode. I seem to get more playing time either in this mode or phones through my digitech preamp. Again not a necessity, just an idea. I do love my C5s..


----------



## DirtySteve

$250 with matching cab sounds like a damn good deal. 

If I can't talk the one at GC down to $200 I won't even concider it.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Stringjunkie said:


> Ok guys, I need you all to talk me down (or into it). I'm thinking of selling my creme C5 and getting a Vox lil night train. Are these all made in UK? I ve heard good stuff about these but haven't played one as they are not in stock round here. Just a gas idea here, don't really need it but thought it might be a nice option. Thoughts?



I _think_(and yeah, I could be getting it confused) that the "handwired" versions are made in the UK and the rest are made in China.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Now you sound like me, lol...
> 
> There's a used C5 head at my GC for $279. If I can talk it down some I might bite.  ...it's not green though.



Wait for the green.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I agree that $250 for head and cab sounds like a sweet deal. I would do it to try it out.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Wait for the green.



I know, you're probably right...it just looks so lonely sitting there. I've got to stay out of there for a while.


----------



## Captainwave

Hi Class 5 lovers, 

I have a JCM 900 but it's damn loud at home and thinking of a Class 5. Anyone compared the Class 5 top to a Haze 15 (which I had before buying the JCM and kinda liked it)?


----------



## IbanezMark

I've been saying that I needed to retube my C5 for ages....I think it's definitely time.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have not played a Haze 15 and some folks on here have said they are very different from the Haze 40 which I have had some time with so I am not sure how they compare.

As for the C5, cranked up and wide open it is louder then most people expect but it is not as blasting as a 50 or 100 watt head. The low power mode really brings it down too.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been playing mine louder the last few days since I got the cab. The scumback sounds better the louder I crank it. I do not find that to be the case (not like that) with the stock Celestion and is one of the reasons I've been using the bedroom trick so much. 

It almost feels like a new amp and the eq is a lot more responsive. I wonder why it didn't sound good in the combo.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey DSL, you didn't say anything about my new geetar after you asked me to post pics.  

I'm planning a NGD thread, but I'd like to know more about what I've got. I haven't heard back from Godin yet. Maybe I'll just start it anyway...

Over all it plays great and after spending a few days with it now, I know it's a keeper for sure!

(^ j/k about the sad face )


----------



## Stringjunkie

What sounds are you gettin from it? What are the pups like?


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, I didn't want to get into it yet, but since you asked...the pups suck and the tuners are shot.  ...and it's too pretty! I feel like I should be wearing cowkicker boots and a cowboy hat and play it through a Fender amp! It seems like it was meant to be played clean and I need to rock it out some. 

So it's already begun...I swapped out all the electronics on it with CTS pots and ditched the neck and middle pups and switch (at least for now). I might even cut a new pick guard for it (black) and keep it this way. 

I swapped the bridge pickup with a Seymore Duncan SH-4 JB. I know from my days on the SD forum that the JB was originally made for a maple body guitar so I wanted to try it and I'm blown away by it. It ROCKS!! It sounds great for hard rock now! 

I don't think I've ever owned a nicer playing guitar after I tweaked the set up some and that's even with the problems it came with. I'm very happy with it for what I got it for...no complaints!


----------



## Stringjunkie

I like JBs and I bet that sounds good.


----------



## DirtySteve

The cool thing is I've had that pup for years, but never found a place for it.... but at the same time I really want to talk to Rayne about a pup for it and see what he says.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Hey DSL, you didn't say anything about my new geetar after you asked me to post pics.
> 
> I'm planning a NGD thread, but I'd like to know more about what I've got. I haven't heard back from Godin yet. Maybe I'll just start it anyway...
> 
> Over all it plays great and after spending a few days with it now, I know it's a keeper for sure!
> 
> (^ j/k about the sad face )



Oh 

(Going back to find the pics)




*DUDE!!!! THAT THING IS AWESOME!!!!*

I must have missed it when I had checked on updated posts. DOH! 
The body is sexy as hell. I love how the flame just rolls around the edges. If you haven't started a NGD topic you should.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks, man! I just started one minutes ago... http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/34753-n-me-gd-now-fix-her-up.html


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Win A MARSHALL C5 CUSTOM MOVEMBER MARSHALL | Movember | Events | Planet Rock


----------



## MM54




----------



## fast98dodge

I just saw that on FB... I bet there's gonna be some cool ass C5's and other Marshalls coming out of the custom shop here in the next few months...

I gotta first think about finalizing my details for the new custom guitar... Building a guitar is really hard and stressful, but fun... A few questions remain but I'm getting close...


----------



## DirtySteve

I'd rock that! It'd be better without the 'stache though...or maybe just a little one up in the corner or something.


----------



## MM54

I think it's cute


----------



## Stringjunkie

Pulled out my strat today, I havent played it in weeks. It felt like when I first put my hands on it in the store, and the tones pouring out are beautiful once again. I love that strat, my first MIA strat handpicked and paid in cash by me. Sometimes I just forget how much I appreciate it.

Played it on the new red C5 with all knobs dimed(which I rarely do) including the bass knob trying to break in the speaker. It sounds great, no flub at all. Not one bit. (crazy I know)

That being said I must confess that I put aside my beloved OFA SD1 and used just my tuner and the MXR custom badass pedal with the output @ 11 o'clock, distortion @ 9 o'clock and tone all the way down. Its perfect, just a bit more growl and this lil thing is an ass kicking beast. Gonna add my chorus and give it a whirl with it next.

Im getting too many days off lately but damn I sure love 'em. Hope you guys are having a good jam too!


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That's what I'm talkin bout! 

Makes me want to fire up the C5's and CRANK IT!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Tacos FTW!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*HECK YEAH!!!!!! I like me some TACOS!!!!!!*


----------



## MM54

Goddamnit 

I've been craving Taco Bell for a month and you just brought it back up


----------



## Stringjunkie

MMMMM..tacos


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There has GOT to be a Taco Hell near ya dude?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

MM54 said:


> Goddamnit
> 
> I've been craving Taco Bell for a month and you just brought it back up



Taco Bell? Really? I try to never buy food that cost less (and taste worse) than a can of dog food.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Taco Laredo FTW!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> *HECK YEAH!!!!!! I like me some TACOS!!!!!!*



I dont know if there is any food that is much better than mexican food. I love that stuff.

taco bell would not fall into the realm of mexican food.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Amen bro! We will be doing the family mexican dinner trip tonight and it is by far my favorite. I could eat good mexican every day and be happy.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Amen bro! We will be doing the family mexican dinner trip tonight and it is by far my favorite. I could eat good mexican every day and be happy.




I love a good red chili burro enchilada style and deep fried. And a great taco on the side.


We need to start a Mexican food thread in Backstage.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Go check it out...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DSL100 Dude said:


> Go check it out...



Good job!

This is gonna be epic bro!


----------



## MM54

I'm sure there's a Taco Bell nearby, I just don't have any means to get there


----------



## DSL100 Dude

longfxukxnhair said:


> Good job!
> 
> This is gonna be epic bro!



Si!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> I'm sure there's a Taco Bell nearby, I just don't have any means to get there



What happened to your ride?


----------



## MM54

It's in storage. Not letting it sit out in the Erie winter for 5 months in an open, public parking lot... I'd rather be stuck on campus than it get trashed


----------



## IbanezMark

Pretty sure there are no decent Mexican places in Canada.
I have to get my fill when I travel!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Mark, come on down to D.C./Baltimore area and I will take you to as many places as you can stand.

There is this one joint in Landmark/Alexandria area that is just out of this world. Nobody there knows a lick of english but they manage to understand what I order.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Miami?


----------



## DirtySteve

Damn! ...missed the party again.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Sorry Steve, just random luck. Never know when one will get going..


----------



## Stringjunkie

Getting tired of partyin, need to work, lol. This place is weird right now, people are here but it feels like a ghost town. Guess I gotta play more, on a positive note my fingers are getting more limber every day..


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## Far Rider

Finally went to GC today and tried out a C5. I picked the closest Strat to what I have to give me an idea of what I could expect. All I can say is

 WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What an amazing amp! Even at 4 the crunch was starting to come through. I just sat there and played happily in my own little world for about 30 minutes. 
Even my wife wasn't getting bored. All was great until some asshole decided to crank up a Kustom stack 5 feet from me and "try" to do some shredding. I was trying to be considerate to other people by keeping the volume down. I ended up not being able to hear what I was playing. So I unplugged and wandered away. But I'm a happy guy. It's now first on the runway on my Christmas list.


----------



## Midnight Blues

Far Rider said:


> Finally went to GC today and tried out a C5. I picked the closest Strat to what I have to give me an idea of what I could expect. All I can say is
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What an amazing amp! Even at 4 the crunch was starting to come through. I just sat there and played happily in my own little world for about 30 minutes.
> Even my wife wasn't getting bored. All was great until some asshole decided to crank up a Kustom stack 5 feet from me and "try" to do some shredding. I was trying to be considerate to other people by keeping the volume down. I ended up not being able to hear what I was playing. So I unplugged and wandered away. But I'm a happy guy. It's now first on the runway on my Christmas list.



:


----------



## daku

Hello 

I bought a Class 5 in creme today new in the box and played for about 4 1/2 hours and can hear the speaker loosen up and begin to break in

fantastic amp, just what i was looking for ... small, loud and beautifull tone

the only issue is purely cosmetic, my amp has the marshall logo painted on and covered with a plastic plate

all the pictures i've seen have the raised plastic marshall logo

Are there different models of class 5 ?

mine hase the 3 piece back with the low power switch


----------



## Stringjunkie

There seems to be alot of random finishes, all the same amp. My creme amp has the raised gold logo. Got a pic of yours? BTW, welcome and good choice in amps, I just noticed yours has the low power switch so it's the new version, maybe thats why the different logo.


----------



## daku

It sure is a sweet little amp, to shorten the break in period I dimed it and dove my strat tremolo bar for a while, gave a beautiful rumble and feedback

I backed the volume off and could hear a differrence

I'll have to get these pics off of my phone, this logo thing is kind of bugging me


----------



## DirtySteve

daku said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a Class 5 in creme today new in the box and played for about 4 1/2 hours and can hear the speaker loosen up and begin to break in
> 
> fantastic amp, just what i was looking for ... small, loud and beautifull tone
> 
> the only issue is purely cosmetic, my amp has the marshall logo painted on and covered with a plastic plate
> 
> all the pictures i've seen have the raised plastic marshall logo
> 
> Are there different models of class 5 ?
> 
> mine hase the 3 piece back with the low power switch



They seem to come out with an odd one every few months or something. Someone here has a white one with black logo and grill cloth. (look back on this thread a few pages for pics) Mine had the raised white with gold face logo. I just hope there is as much variety with the heads.

Anyway welcome...glad your enjoying it!


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> Finally went to GC today and tried out a C5. I picked the closest Strat to what I have to give me an idea of what I could expect. All I can say is
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What an amazing amp! Even at 4 the crunch was starting to come through. I just sat there and played happily in my own little world for about 30 minutes.
> Even my wife wasn't getting bored. All was great until some asshole decided to crank up a Kustom stack 5 feet from me and "try" to do some shredding. I was trying to be considerate to other people by keeping the volume down. I ended up not being able to hear what I was playing. So I unplugged and wandered away. But I'm a happy guy. It's now first on the runway on my Christmas list.



Gotta love that!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

daku said:


> Hello
> I bought a Class 5 in creme today new in the box and played for about 4 1/2 hours and can hear the speaker loosen up and begin to break in
> fantastic amp, just what i was looking for ... small, loud and beautifull tone
> the only issue is purely cosmetic, my amp has the marshall logo painted on and covered with a plastic plate
> all the pictures i've seen have the raised plastic marshall logo
> Are there different models of class 5 ?
> mine hase the 3 piece back with the low power switch



Welcome to the forum! 

It would seem to me that you have a version we have not seen yet. PICS are a MUST! We love our eye candy 'round here.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Far Rider said:


> Finally went to GC today and tried out a C5. I picked the closest Strat to what I have to give me an idea of what I could expect. All I can say is
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What an amazing amp! Even at 4 the crunch was starting to come through. I just sat there and played happily in my own little world for about 30 minutes.
> Even my wife wasn't getting bored. All was great until some asshole decided to crank up a Kustom stack 5 feet from me and "try" to do some shredding. I was trying to be considerate to other people by keeping the volume down. I ended up not being able to hear what I was playing. So I unplugged and wandered away. But I'm a happy guy. It's now first on the runway on my Christmas list.



Once you get the C5 sound, there is NO turning back.


----------



## Far Rider

It's so true. It was the first time I had ever played through an honest to God Real-Made-In England-All-Tube Marshall. I popped my cherry!!! I just couldn't believe how different it sounded. I own a Fender tube right now, and as much as I love it, it just doesn't compare to a Marshall. Not even close.


----------



## rich24a

daku said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a Class 5 in creme today new in the box and played for about 4 1/2 hours and can hear the speaker loosen up and begin to break in
> 
> fantastic amp, just what i was looking for ... small, loud and beautifull tone
> 
> the only issue is purely cosmetic, my amp has the marshall logo painted on and covered with a plastic plate
> 
> all the pictures i've seen have the raised plastic marshall logo
> 
> Are there different models of class 5 ?
> 
> mine hase the 3 piece back with the low power switch



Congratulations on the NAD (New amp day) and welcome to the forum!  Do you mean the Marshall block logo, like this?


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> It's so true. It was the first time I had ever played through an honest to God Real-Made-In England-All-Tube Marshall. I popped my cherry!!! I just couldn't believe how different it sounded. I own a Fender tube right now, and as much as I love it, it just doesn't compare to a Marshall. Not even close.



That's kind of the same way I felt when I played it for the first time. Nothing I'd played before compares. It just did (without effort) what I'd been trying to get every other amp I've ever owned to do. Thanks for reminding me what it was like.

The tweaker in me tried to make it "better" a few times (ha), but in the end it just needed to break in and I needed a new guitar...it wasn't the amp at all.


----------



## daku

rich24a said:


> Congratulations on the NAD (New amp day) and welcome to the forum!  Do you mean the Marshall block logo, like this?



Yes ! 
That's the logo
I've been looking around for when Marshall started
(or stopped, maybe an old logo)using that type logo

Anyway, it sounds great !


----------



## DSL100 Dude

OOOOOOO...... So creme(cream) with a block logo?!?! 

*SCHWEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fast98dodge

If I didn't already have a C5, I would totally get one from the custom shop...


----------



## esquire

fast98dodge said:


> If I didn't already have a C5, I would totally get one from the custom shop...



Yellow with black trim for me please


----------



## Stringjunkie

Good morning C5 fanatics! Today will be a good day for pedal experimenting and loud (as loud as 10watts will get) volume. So strap on yer guitars and turn it the fuck up!


----------



## Far Rider

Stringjunkie said:


> Good morning C5 fanatics! Today will be a good day for pedal experimenting and loud (as loud as 10watts will get) volume. So strap on yer guitars and turn it the fuck up!


Aren't C5's 5 watts? Or haven't I had enough coffee yet?


----------



## DirtySteve

I think he means 5w+5w=10w, 2 C5s tearin' it up.


----------



## Stringjunkie

DirtySteve said:


> I think he means 5w+5w=10w, 2 C5s tearin' it up.



Yessir! Damn people are lucky I don't have a 100 watter!


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> I think he means 5w+5w=10w, 2 C5s tearin' it up.


Like I said, not enough java. BTW, I went back to GC last night around closing to get another taste of the C5. The store was empty so I got to dime the C5. That 5 watts is _very_ impressive. I can just imagine using 2 of them. Sweet.


----------



## DirtySteve

Did y'all see the ones in the OP on this thread? http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/34616-movember11-marshall.html

I like the skull!


----------



## fast98dodge

I was screwin' around lookin' at stuff last night and found this:

Marshall Class5 Custom 5W 1x10 Tube Guitar Combo Amp and more Guitar Amplifiers at GuitarCenter.com.

Looks pretty cool... I'd be torn which one to get, the standard livery or this one...


----------



## Bubbletonic

I've done a couple of demos with my class 5 now. Running through a 412.

For those interested in an attenuator I built a Bitmo 10-uator and show here how the tone remains in tact even at quite high levels of attenuation.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmne11WDqUA&hd=1]Bitmo 10-Uator ~ Marshall Class 5 - YouTube[/ame]

And also a video I've posted elsewhere but some might be interested, running a germanium boost through my class 5

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59olxX2y9NU&hd=1]BYOC Triboost ~ Germanium Circuit Treble Boost ~ Marshall Class 5 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah I like that one, wait I havent seen one I don't like, Im gonna end with about 20 of these. Guess I'll have my 100 watter then.


----------



## DirtySteve

I bet there are enough different Class 5s out there to build a wall of 20 and every one be at least slightly different. That would be cool.


----------



## DirtySteve

Bubbletonic said:


> I've done a couple of demos with my class 5 now. Running through a 412.
> 
> For those interested in an attenuator I built a Bitmo 10-uator and show here how the tone remains in tact even at quite high levels of attenuation.
> 
> Bitmo 10-Uator ~ Marshall Class 5 - YouTube
> 
> And also a video I've posted elsewhere but some might be interested, running a germanium boost through my class 5
> 
> BYOC Triboost ~ Germanium Circuit Treble Boost ~ Marshall Class 5 - YouTube



Your post didn't show up yesterday so I hope you don't think you're being ignored.  Cool demos, thanks for sharing them here...and welcome!


----------



## Far Rider

NOAD!!!!!! (New Amp Ordered Day)

I did it! I just ordered my Class 5! I'm so freaking excited I can hardly stand it. My dear, sweet, beautiful wife of 36 years decided to grant me an early Christmas present. She said when I was playing the other night at GC there was a passion and creativity that she hasn't heard from me for quite awhile. Like YEARS!  It was that or my 24/7 rambling about it and it was a adult male pacifier... 
I ordered it through Musicians Friend, which means I'll be waiting a few days but I really don't mind. I could have had it today, but after an incident at GC the other night, I would rather wait then give those thieves a penny of my money. 

I will try to post pics when I get it, and to get your opinions on my Dream Strat.
Life is good my brothers!


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome!!! I'm happy for you, bro!


----------



## Bubbletonic

DirtySteve said:


> Your post didn't show up yesterday so I hope you don't think you're being ignored.  Cool demos, thanks for sharing them here...and welcome!



I knew I had to wait for my post to be approved due to my low post count  I hope people find the reviews useful as I think the bitmo attenuator and BYOC triboost go great with the Class 5


----------



## MM54

Far Rider said:


> NOAD!!!!!! (New Amp Ordered Day)



NAOD*



Congrats


----------



## Far Rider

MM54 said:


> NAOD*
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats


Told ya I was freaking excited.


----------



## DirtySteve

I didn't even notice.


----------



## fast98dodge

Welcome to the club...

I'm getting closer on my new axe build... I'm starting to get excited about some of the "mods" I'm doing to a standard Wolfgang. 

Need to restring the Wolfie today and crank out some tones that I like to call a butter fueled buzzsaw cutting through a block of butter... It's the Paula Deen of amps!!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Paula Deen of amps? That's funny.. Congrats far rider, you're gonna dig it for sure. This amp can do or take about anything, IMO.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*CLASS 5 FT MF'N W!!!!!!!!!*

Hey, if the wife digs it ya know it MUST be good.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dodge, I look forward to your progress on the custom. A Wolfgang has always been one of those want guitars that I have never bought. One of these days I reckon.


----------



## fast98dodge

DSL100 Dude said:


> Dodge, I look forward to your progress on the custom. A Wolfgang has always been one of those want guitars that I have never bought. One of these days I reckon.


 
Well, the guitar is going to take about 3 or 4 months to build. I just want to have everything finalized soon so he can get started. Having owned a Wolfgang for nearly 15 years, I have spent the last two weeks analyzing every detail and aspect of the guitar to look for ways to improve upon the design to suit me better. I'm really damn close to having it figured out. I have four or five questions I emailed him earlier and as soon as I get a response, I will quickly figure it out and pull the trigger...

Anyways, here's an example of the quality of work he does...


----------



## daku

Here's my C5


----------



## Far Rider

DSL100 Dude said:


> *CLASS 5 FT MF'N W!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Hey, if the wife digs it ya know it MUST be good.


Dude, I swear I haven't been this excited in a long time. My wife, before she lost her sight at a young age, was a classically trained pianist. She has an excellent ear for all phases of music. She immediately pointed out the differences in sound between my SCXD and the C5. She is one amazing lady.


----------



## MM54

From this point on, most news and updates regarding the CA10 will be put on the official site. I'll probably still poke you guys when I post an article, but you'll have to click over there since I'm not typing it all twice 

Lachesky Amplifiers - Home Page

Edit: There are also a few pictures now available here: CA10 Prototype Build


----------



## fast98dodge

Well, I restrung the Wolfgang last night so it was a bit late to plug in...

But...

I'm goin' in to work and I figured plug in for a few before goin' in...

I guess if I have a shit-eatin' grin it's because I got to hear my C5 again after about a week away from playing guitar...


----------



## kelv_w

Not sure if it has been posted. Just saw this online... the purple is sweet


----------



## Midnight Blues

Far Rider said:


> NOAD!!!!!! (New Amp Ordered Day)
> 
> I did it! I just ordered my Class 5! I'm so freaking excited I can hardly stand it. My dear, sweet, beautiful wife of 36 years decided to grant me an early Christmas present. She said when I was playing the other night at GC there was a passion and creativity that she hasn't heard from me for quite awhile. Like YEARS!  It was that or my 24/7 rambling about it and it was a adult male pacifier...
> I ordered it through Musicians Friend, which means I'll be waiting a few days but I really don't mind. I could have had it today, but after an incident at GC the other night, I would rather wait then give those thieves a penny of my money.
> 
> I will try to post pics when I get it, and to get your opinions on my Dream Strat.
> Life is good my brothers!



Welcome to the club FR, you're going to like it even more when you get it home!!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The green and purple with wheat grill and block logo are sweet. Gettin' the G.A.S. again.


----------



## IbanezMark

kelv_w said:


>



I NEED this


----------



## Far Rider

DSL100 Dude said:


> The green and purple with wheat grill and block logo are sweet. Gettin' the G.A.S. again.


I think you're trying to corner the market on C5's. Got mine, BTW. Played about 3 hours hours over the weekend. Will post pics and more commentary later.


----------



## DirtySteve

kelv_w said:


>



I want a head this color, but with the normal logo or maybe a white/gold logo like my creme one had...


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> I think you're trying to corner the market on C5's. *Got mine, BTW.* Played about 3 hours hours over the weekend. Will post pics and more commentary later.



Congrats!


----------



## DirtySteve

This looks so much better...






than this...


----------



## fast98dodge

I just had a thought...

I wonder why Marshall made the C5 extension cabinet a 10" speaker?

If I was them, I would've made it a 12". The reason why is I think they would've probably sold more to people that have the combo. I would have been more likely to consider getting the extension cabinet if it was a 12" because I already have the 10" in my combo so what's the point in getting a 10"?


----------



## esquire

kelv_w said:


> Not sure if it has been posted. Just saw this online... the purple is sweet



So give already. Who's selling these?I want one of each.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Far Rider said:


> I think you're trying to corner the market on C5's. Got mine, BTW. Played about 3 hours hours over the weekend. Will post pics and more commentary later.



 Yeah, in my perfect world I would own one of every color and style out there. These Marshall's are the coolest little amps out there. 

Look forward to your photos and comments.


----------



## fast98dodge

I gotta vent for a second...

What is with all these threads asking should I buy a Marshall or (Insert brand here)???

That would be like going to a Chevy forum asking if I should by a Ford... 

Anyways, carry on...


----------



## rich24a

esquire said:


> So give already. Who's selling these?I want one of each.



Here they are:

Peach Guitars - Guitar Amps > Guitar Amps > Combos > Marshall Class 5 Custom Green

Peach Guitars - Guitar Amps > Guitar Amps > Combos > Marshall Class 5 Custom Purple


----------



## esquire

Just got my older class 5 back from Sweetwater. started to make those awful noises and they honored my warranty and fixed the problem. Had the amp back in about a week and now it sounds awesome.Did'nt cost me a dime. Great service dept.A big thumbs up.


----------



## Far Rider

DSL100 Dude said:


> Yeah, in my perfect world I would own one of every color and style out there. These Marshall's are the coolest little amps out there.
> 
> Look forward to your photos and comments.


Pics and then commentary. Here is the happy couple:























And of course, my StratoCats






I got my first crack at it on Friday night. I was surprised when I first fired it up. I let the tubes warm up for about 5 minutes and the first chord didn't sound so good. Nor did the second, third, etc. There was a type of either a rattle or some other type of high frequency noise. This amp didn't sound anything like the one at GC. And then several things occurred to me. First, the amp is new and THE SPEAKER ISN'T BROKEN IN YET IDIOT! Second, I wear hearing aids and they respond to an overload by causing a crunchy (best way I can describe it) noise when it falls within certain frequencies. Third, I am breaking in a new neck on my Strat and I have lots of work to do, namely on intonation. So O.K., head out of rectum I tune up best I can, remove hearing aids, and try again. Ahhhhhhhhhh. Much better! That's closer to what I heard at GC. So I happily play for about an hour. I could manage about 4 or 5 on the volume. This is one loud little amp. So I played and adjusted and played and adjusted for several hours over the weekend. If you didn't know this already, the C5 really loves TubeScreamers. So I think the speaker is starting to break in 'cause it sounds better every time I play it.

It feels so good to be officially one of the Marshall brotherhood.


----------



## Stringjunkie

And they just keep getting better..


----------



## DSL100 Dude

...and they just keep getting better. 


I love the pics! Stratocats!  awesome! The TS-9 works AMAZING with the C5.


----------



## IbanezMark

I just found out tonight that I can do rockabilly with my C5..


This baby does it all!!


----------



## Papus

Those are some nice looking pussies you got there, bro!

Cats love guitars and they love Marshalls


----------



## Far Rider

LOL. That's 2 of my 5. They just love when daddy changes the strings.


----------



## fstrat59slp

alright I already have a c5h so here is my dilemma.. As some of you know I recently got a peavey windsor, well I really have no complaints on this amp other than its not a marshall haha. I'm seriously thinking about selling this amp to my friend and picking up a class 5 combo amp, what do you guys think of this?


----------



## fast98dodge

So, I talked to my builder today... I think we have it figured out...

Korina Body
Quilted Maple Top
Ebony Fingerboard

Other "secrets" to be revealed at a later date...

I did tell him the reason why I'm having a guitar built is because of how much I love my Class 5 and want to take my tone to the next level... I also told him if he ever gets a chance, play through one... I did forget one thing, though... I forgot to tell him when he goes to play one to bring cash because he won't be leaving without one!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

fstrat59slp said:


> alright I already have a c5h so here is my dilemma.. As some of you know I recently got a peavey windsor, well I really have no complaints on this amp other than its not a marshall haha. I'm seriously thinking about selling this amp to my friend and picking up a class 5 combo amp, what do you guys think of this?



Come on man, really??....you already know what we're gonna say.

*CLASS 5!!!*


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> Come on man, really??....you already know what we're gonna say.
> 
> *CLASS 5!!!*



What he said!


----------



## DirtySteve

I really like my new guitar (a lot) and I don't regret the trade, but sometimes I do miss seeing the creme amp sitting there next to the black one. There is another Class 5 in my future though, and hopefully it will be a green head w/ matching 112 cab even if that means building it myself.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Haha dirtysteve I just had to ask something redundant lol, and yeah I've found one that has caught my eye. I do really like the peavey but just not like I do my class 5 head, and with the combo I feel like I could rock out without blowing people away if I ever do any gigs at college. The peavey has been really fun but I think I'm gonna let my friend buy it unless I could come up with enough money to keep it and get the c5 but I don't see that happening.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There is something about the C5 that is just pure magical mojo.


----------



## Stringjunkie

C5 FTW! Chuck the peevey and get the combo!


----------



## fstrat59slp

I have to agree with you guys on this one


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I just felt compelled to post this one up again...


----------



## IbanezMark

The Class 5 has got to be one of the finest looking amps Marshall has produced in recent years.

It has so much vintage style mojo that totally vibes with the way it sounds!


----------



## fast98dodge

I know this has been beat to death, but...

If I get an extension cab for my C5-01 Combo, all I have to do to get 1/4 power is plug a jack in halfway into the headphone jack while the cabinet is plugged into the speaker jack all the way? OR... Plug the cab directly into the headphone jack all the way?

Which is it or is there a method I left out?

Before I get remotely serious about getting a cab, I want to know the easiest answer to accomplish this. I don't want to be soldering or 3rd World Engineering anything. I just want to use input jacks on the back only...

I figure if I'm getting a new guitar built, I more than likely will want a 1x12 at some point...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well since no one with a new style combo has jumped on here and reported on it then I am going to *ASSUME* that this is what you are going to want to do based off of the old combo.

Plug your cabinet into the headphone output about two thirds of the way in. That would be the classic "bedroom trick".


----------



## IbanezMark

fast98dodge said:


> I know this has been beat to death, but...
> 
> If I get an extension cab for my C5-01 Combo, all I have to do to get 1/4 power is plug a jack in halfway into the headphone jack while the cabinet is plugged into the speaker jack all the way? OR... Plug the cab directly into the headphone jack all the way?
> 
> Which is it or is there a method I left out?
> 
> Before I get remotely serious about getting a cab, I want to know the easiest answer to accomplish this. I don't want to be soldering or 3rd World Engineering anything. I just want to use input jacks on the back only...
> 
> I figure if I'm getting a new guitar built, I more than likely will want a 1x12 at some point...



You can get low power by plugging your speaker cable half-way into the headphone jack of the amp.

The headphone output is stereo so it necessitates the half-way thing since the speaker cable is mono.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Great minds think alike.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Well since no one with a new style combo has jumped on here and reported on it then I am going to *ASSUME* that this is what you are going to want to do based off of the old combo.
> 
> Plug your cabinet into the headphone output about two thirds of the way in. That would be the classic "bedroom trick".





IbanezMark said:


> You can get low power by plugging your speaker cable half-way into the headphone jack of the amp.
> 
> The headphone output is stereo so it necessitates the half-way thing since the speaker cable is mono.



...or you can do what I do and make a tail for your combo speaker with a male plug on one end and spade clips on the other to hook it to the internal speaker. Plug it into the headphone jack half way for low power or move it to the extention jack for normal operation. 

normal...






plugged in half way and flip switch for low power...


----------



## eastwood6

The newer Class 5 "MK II" combos have that feature built in. Just switch to the headphones setting without plugging in any actual headphones and you get the low power option with the internal speaker. 

The modifications noted above is what needs to be done with the older combos that don't have this feature built in.

On both the older and newer combos and heads, yes, switching to headphones and plugging an external speaker cab cable halfway in will work as well to get the low power option.


----------



## fast98dodge

So, just plug in speaker cab 1/2 to 2/3 of the way into the headphone jack...

Easy enough...


----------



## DirtySteve

Did I misunderstand the question? I thought the question was about the older version.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dodge wanted to use a 1x12 cab *instead* of the internal speaker so he just wanted clarification on the hookup.


----------



## DirtySteve

That's what I get for not reading the post good enough. I hate it when work interferes with my goofing off!


----------



## DirtySteve

1111th post ...guess that means I need to crank it to 11!


----------



## Stringjunkie

And it's on the 100th page. That's a whole lotta love for the C5!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Well to celebrate the 100th page I shall share my new aquisition.... It struck me again this time its a RED CLASS 5 COMBO hells to the mf'n yeah haha. Dammit I thought for sure this time I'd be able to fight it but alas the class 5 is too powerful.


----------



## fstrat59slp

yes tis a stock photo but I hope by tues of next week to have a video of it up and running


----------



## IbanezMark

That's LEGENDARY!! 

Great looking C5


----------



## fstrat59slp

Thanks Mark I can't wait to get to play through this thing, I'm gonna have to do a vid with it and my c5h on my 1912 cab for you guys. Hmm that sounds like a sexy party to me I like that idea


----------



## Stringjunkie

I have a red one also, is your logo gold or white? Where did you get it?


----------



## fstrat59slp

It's got the gold logo on it, when it comes in I'll be sure to post some actual pics of it and not just the stock photo. I bought it off of zzounds, sold my peavey to my buddy. He's my room mate in college so if I ever wanna play it its still there.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah mine is gold also, sexy amp enjoy it!


----------



## Rickenjangle

My friend who has a red one doesn't have that nice checkered grille cloth - it came with the more standard grille.

We both want a purple one. That Sopwith Camel-lookin' one is pretty sweet too! I wish we could get more custom colors this side of the pond! 400 GBP ends up at over $600 US, I believe - kind of hard to justify when you've already got a pair of 'em...


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah that isn't exact, my red one has a different grill cloth also.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Man I'm ready for this thing to be here already..... NAD needs to hurry its ass up


----------



## DSL100 Dude

It might look like this one...


----------



## fstrat59slp

DSL dude I think I might could be ok with that haha, thats an awesome pic


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Thanks. I do like my little red.


----------



## fstrat59slp

guess I'll have to drool over your pic until mine gets in. How long does it take for the speaker to break in?


----------



## fast98dodge

It takes as long as it takes...


----------



## fstrat59slp

speaking in riddles now


----------



## IbanezMark

Borrow a bass and crank it! It speeds up that whole "breaking in" thing


----------



## Far Rider

That, my friend, is a true tower of Power!. Not all compulsions are bad


----------



## Far Rider

Damn that's pretty!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Finally got to put my class 5 on the 1912 cab, and man does it look like they were meant to be together. Sounded great too boot I'll try to post a video tomorrow of it.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Oh I forgot to mention. I played this set up last night with my friends band and I was having to turn down. Granted he plays through a 100 watt mg the little class 5 was over powering him especially if I put on the tube screamer. I'm not saying its totally gigable live with no problems but it's definitely plenty loud for a small setting imo


----------



## Stringjunkie

Well, it looks like I've had and accepted an offer for my creme C5, I kinda hate to sell it, I like the way it looks more than my red one (not that I don't love my red one, but). Moment of silence for the C5s...but this will also open new doors for the next amp. It been fun jammin with 2 of 'em. Now just waiting to get $ !


----------



## esquire

fstrat59slp said:


> Finally got to put my class 5 on the 1912 cab, and man does it look like they were meant to be together. Sounded great too boot I'll try to post a video tomorrow of it.


Pure class


----------



## fstrat59slp

Thanks esquire, I love that little fella


----------



## MM54

Got some CA10 recordings done, check for progress here: Lachesky Amplifiers - Home Page

Thanks


----------



## DSL100 Dude

The site is looking good dude. Can't wait to hear all the sound clips.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey fstrat, do you know the dimentions on that cab? It looks suspiciously about the same size as my blackstar cab and I've already entertained the idea of converting it to a 112, but I thought it would be too small...is it open or closed back?


----------



## fstrat59slp

This cab is closed back and the dimensions are 500mm x 470mm x 290mm, and if you the it in inches its 19.68in x 18.5in x 11.41in hope this helps out steve


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks, it's about 2" bigger each way so I'll just forget about that and leave it alone.


----------



## fstrat59slp

your welcome man, sorry it didn't work out like you needed it too.


----------



## fast98dodge

Great news, guitar is 99.9% figured out and construction begins next week... He's gonna send me a pic of the korina blank he's gonna use for the body in the next few days...

I can't wait to hear this thing through the C5!!! 

I'm already planning on my next project and need some advice. I wanna have a 12" speaker cabinet that matches my combo. Should I have someone build me a box to the size that exactly fits the amp or can I buy something "pre-made"? I want the grill cloth and the covering to match the amp and also have the Marshall logo in the center.


----------



## coldsteal2

fstrat59slp said:


> Finally got to put my class 5 on the 1912 cab, and man does it look like they were meant to be together. Sounded great too boot I'll try to post a video tomorrow of it.



Perfect!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Thanks man, I'd have to agree with you. When I first set it down on top of the cab I was like well damn this just looks like they were supposed to come together, I lucked up this time.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

fast98dodge said:


> Great news, guitar is 99.9% figured out and construction begins next week... He's gonna send me a pic of the korina blank he's gonna use for the body in the next few days...
> 
> I can't wait to hear this thing through the C5!!!
> 
> I'm already planning on my next project and need some advice. I wanna have a 12" speaker cabinet that matches my combo. Should I have someone build me a box to the size that exactly fits the amp or can I buy something "pre-made"? I want the grill cloth and the covering to match the amp and also have the Marshall logo in the center.



(guitar) Awesome!

(cab) I am sure you could get a cab done up like that in the Marshall custom shop. I think that is exactly what they are looking to do.


----------



## fast98dodge

I got a different impression reading about the custom shop. The way I read it is that they will do appearance mods to existing models only. Maybe when I get closer, I'll shoot them an email... Or, I can say lotsa prayers that they come out with a 1x12 at the Namm show...


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> I got a different impression reading about the custom shop. The way I read it is that they will do appearance mods to existing models only. Maybe when I get closer, I'll shoot them an email... Or, I can say lotsa prayers that _they come out with a 1x12 at the Namm show_...



Yes!


----------



## c588

hey all i just popped in the new tubes i got from amplified parts ans i figured a video is in order...it deff helped out the sustain in my modest lil epi lol once again thaks to dirty steve for the russian power tube 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4SnD1ztWtU]new tubes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

Sounds great man!


----------



## c588

yea sorry for the crappy webcam mic but i didnt know web cams could be the expensive lol


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Class 5 sweetness right there! Very nice.


----------



## fstrat59slp

freaggin sweet c588 great vid, love me some class 5 blues.


----------



## DirtySteve

c588 said:


> hey all i just popped in the new tubes i got from amplified parts ans i figured a video is in order...it deff helped out the sustain in my modest lil epi lol once again thaks to dirty steve for the russian power tube
> 
> 
> new tubes - YouTube



You're very welcome, bro....it sounds fantastic!


----------



## DirtySteve

Happy Thanksgiving my Class 5 brothers! 


....I'm out 'til Monday.


----------



## fast98dodge

Have a good Turkey Day weekend, Steve...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ah yes, the wonderful Thanksgiving "vacation". 

Food, family, football, and hunting either in the woods or in the stores.

Have a great Thanksgiving my C5 brothers.


----------



## fast98dodge

Vacation??? I have to report to work in less than 28 hours for the clusterfuck known as Black Friday... I told a customer if they come in at 5am I may be standing and my eyes may be open but I'll still be asleep...

I guess I'm thankful that I have a job that enables me to buy new toys...

Speakin' of toys, at least I get a day off to crank some tuneage through the C5...


----------



## Lowlife

c588 said:


> hey all i just popped in the new tubes i got from amplified parts ans i figured a video is in order...it deff helped out the sustain in my modest lil epi lol once again thaks to dirty steve for the russian power tube
> 
> 
> new tubes - YouTube



Ah thats just an amazing sound right there, Ill get my C5 next week, then ill be one of you guys...cant bloody wait


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah, we're cool.. Happy thanksgiving y'all! Crank some Marshall today and be thankful for it!


----------



## Stringjunkie

I just took the back off my red C5 and the preamp tubes were the same but the power tube is a JJ, I switched it to a TAD and its much better now. And I just realized that the guy who bought my creme one also got my new Mullard power tube, I have the one that came stock in my creme C5. Oh well still sounds better.


----------



## c588

hey all...just did another vid with my class 5 ...but now in strat flavor!! took min a min to get in the groove ...about the 2:30 min mark i get into it. What ya think?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyBhcLokNvU]strat blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

You should put this on that stupid how to get a good tone out of a strat thread, very nice man. Strats and a C5 FTW!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Ive decided Im not happy with the TAD thats in there now, I think Im going to order a new Mullard RI, unless I hear a better idea..


----------



## c588

hmmm i was debating about a mullard ri but i used all my cash on the tungsol's lol


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Black Friday Special!


----------



## IbanezMark

There's almost nothing more satisfying than diming the Class 5, plugging in a good Strat, putting it on the neck pickup, rolling off the bass, and listening to that mid-heavy HONK


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There is some serious truth to that Mark. The C5 with a Strat is a completely different beast compared to a C5 with a Les Paul.


----------



## Rickenjangle

Hey folks...finally got around to uploading a photo of my Class 5's...
This is my low-volume practice and gig rig...







This rig sounds good with all my guitars - Gibson, PRS, Fenders, Gretsches...something about the way the level from the racks hits the C5's - I get a lot more clarity this way - which I wouldn't have expected. Works great!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Very cool.

Never thought I would see someone using a rack setup with a pair of C5's but sure as heck agree with it.


----------



## coldsteal2

I would like to have a tripple stack!


----------



## esquire

Stringjunkie said:


> Ive decided Im not happy with the TAD thats in there now, I think Im going to order a new Mullard RI, unless I hear a better idea..



I love the JJ's


----------



## Stringjunkie

I used my rack preamp with my 2 C5s, it was fun, lotsa tones to be had.


----------



## Stringjunkie

esquire said:


> I love the JJ's



I like JJ preamp tubes but this was the power tube and it felt a bit mushier than my other with the Mullard. The TAD definitely made it punchier but I don't like the tone as much as I do the Mullard. My preamp tubes are still factory JJ and Shuguang I believe.


----------



## Kev

Had the C5-01 since it was first released in the UK but don't get to use it much as I work on the North Sea rigs so am only just getting the speaker broke in now and all I can say is F*CKIN HELL!!!!!!!!!

If I knew it was going to sound this good I'd have bought 2


----------



## jwebb1970

DSL100 Dude said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Never thought I would see someone using a rack setup with a pair of C5's but sure as heck agree with it.



And yet another Class5 owner emerges...been lurking around this thread since first hearing a Class5 combo a couple months back. Found it, like most here I assume, the perfect "pocket Plexi", so to speak.

Picked up said amp + a couple new stompboxes on Black Friday. What has surprised me is how good some of the single FX and even a few factor patches (once tweaked/toned down a bit) from my old Roland GP100 rack preamp/processor sound via the Class5. The Roland rotary simulation, in particular, sounds killer.


----------



## jwebb1970

DSL100 Dude said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Never thought I would see someone using a rack setup with a pair of C5's but sure as heck agree with it.



And yet another Class5 owner emerges...been lurking around this thread since first hearing a Class5 combo a couple months back. Found it, like most here I assume, the perfect "pocket Plexi", so to speak.

Picked up said amp + a couple new stompboxes on Black Friday. What has surprised me is how good some of the single FX and even a few factory patches (once tweaked/toned down a bit) from my old Roland GP100 rack preamp/processor sound via the Class5. The Roland rotary simulation, in particular, sounds killer. It's "COSM" preamp/BOSS pedal models can also be dialed into sound pretty great & give me some different OD/DIST flavors. However, the basic character of the C5 is always there.

This is hands down the coolest amp I have owned since...well my last Marshall. See ya around fellow Class 5 rockers.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Welcome to The forum and our little C5 section! 

Look forward to some pics.


----------



## DirtySteve

Welcome jwebb! Congrats 







DSL100 Dude said:


> Black Friday Special!



Nice! ...details??? My Black friday thing was a new TV, mine crapped out last week and I needed it, so no new gear this time, I was going to buy a recorder, but once again, it'll have to wait. I did pick up an amp stand though and what a difference it made getting it up off the ground and angled up some. 




Stringjunkie said:


> Ive decided Im not happy with the TAD thats in there now, I think Im going to order a new Mullard RI, unless I hear a better idea..





Stringjunkie said:


> I like JJ preamp tubes but this was the power tube and it felt a bit mushier than my other with the Mullard. The TAD definitely made it punchier but I don't like the tone as much as I do the Mullard. My preamp tubes are still factory JJ and Shuguang I believe.



You're making want to try my Mullard again, I forgot what it's like. I went back and forth between JJ and TAD for a while there. I liked them both, but in the end I settled on the JJ because I thought it had a better overall sound, but my speaker wasn't broken in good yet and the rest of my setup has changed since then. I think I might need to go through 'em all again.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah it's a tough call as this speaker is fairly new also, but I'm workin the hell out of it. The new edition is so much easier for rolling tubes, I liked my creme one so much more in the looks dept. but this fact was the deciding vote for me.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thats the main reason I want a head, too. I have gotten to where I can just reach in and feel for it though.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> Nice! ...details??? My Black friday thing was a new TV, mine crapped out last week and I needed it, so no new gear this time, I was going to buy a recorder, but once again, it'll have to wait. I did pick up an amp stand though and what a difference it made getting it up off the ground and angled up some.



It is a used Standard that I picked up. Everyone was of course hitting all the deals and new gear sales so the used section was looking lonely. Picked it up and played on it enough to figure out that it was worth plugging up. Tried it out with a Vintage Modern and it was love.


----------



## DirtySteve

That's awesome, man....totally love that top!


----------



## shades of blue

After owning the C5 combo for so long, I got the head not to long ago. My combo has Ruby tubes and when I compared it to the stock tubes in the head, the head was MUCH darker with less high end chime. This weekend I put in a Tungsol 12ax7 in V1, an EH Harmonix in V2, and a JJ EL84 and it sounds very chimey and clear, much like the combo.

I just ordered a NOS Sylvania EL84, so we will see what that does!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I really need to put a selection of tubes together and play around huh?


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> I really need to put a selection of tubes together and play around huh?



Yes! lol....did you ever swap tubes at all? I think we've had this conversation before.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Hehehe, yeah, we have talked tubes a bit. I really love getting everyone's take on it. And no, I am still running the same ole stock stuff that they came with. I figured that I was going to play my black one to the death but it hasn't given up yet.
I would like to put together a real nice set for the red one.


----------



## Stringjunkie

The stock preamps are fine to me but the JJ power tube didn't do it for me, that being said I have been trying to get higher gain out of this lil beast. It wasn't tight enough, with the dark terror on the way I could change my mind, but I still liked the Mullard in the power position.


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> The stock preamps are fine to me but the JJ power tube didn't do it for me, that being said I have been trying to get higher gain out of this lil beast. It wasn't tight enough, with the dark terror on the way I could change my mind, but I still liked the Mullard in the power position.



That's been a problem for me all along, but I guess I've just learned to live with it. The preamp tubes I got from Marty helped, (Philips MiniWatt-V1, Ratheon Blackplate V2, both high gain), but I still wish it was a little higher gain. 

I also did that Orpheus volume mod on mine which did tighten the bottom and decrease the bass a little, but not enough. (< in the end it was the main reason why I kept the black one instead of the cream one) That's why I'm looking so forward to the CA-10, because it's based on the C5 preamp, but the poweramp seems to be much higher gain (from the clips) and it can use all different power tubes. (Matt will correct me if I'm off on that I'm sure, but it's the way I understand it.)


----------



## trobdcso

Well, I think my speaker is finally breaking in. Sounds good. Through the class 5 I'm playing a 95 Studio LP with Angus Sig pup in bridge. Volume at 8, treble at 8, mids at 8, and bass at 2. This equals tones that make my ears go Hell Yeah!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Mine is set all at noon, vol. 1 o'clock, driven to shit by OFA SD1 and MXR badass combo into an MXR 10 band eq. Can I get a hell yeah? It's pretty close but lacking something, yesterday I put this into my 4x12... Found what was lacking.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> ...That's why I'm looking so forward to the CA-10, because it's based on the C5 preamp, but the poweramp seems to be much higher gain (from the clips) and it can use all different power tubes. (Matt will correct me if I'm off on that I'm sure, but it's the way I understand it.)



Pretty much


----------



## DirtySteve

Today it's volume 8, treble 10, mid 10, bass 2, < boss GE-7 < MXR Classic OD (or) Way huge Swollen Pickle... 

= low down, dirty, rawnchy, pure sex, drippin' with mojo ROCK "n ROLL!!  (heh heh) 

I gave up on fighting to get the metal tones I want out of it and I'm much happier with it now for what it does do oh so well.


----------



## fast98dodge

It's interesting because most everyone's settings are fairly close...

Mine w/ 1/4 power switch engaged:

C5:
Volume-9
Bass-4
Mid-7
Treble-8.5

OCD: (high or low gain)
Vol-between 9 and 10 o'clock
Drive-12 o'clock
Tone-3 o'clock

I agree with Dirty Steve's last post... This amp does best doing what it's supposed to do best, pure Rock and Roll... I can get metal tones with my OCD, but it kind of ruins the overall tone. I like where my settings are right now for a good blend of late 60's/70's/80's rock tone. Having a nice guitar surely doesn't hurt things much either...LOL... I am interested in hearing the new guitar through this thing... Different pickups, Korina, SS frets and ebony fingerboard should be cool, at least on paper!!! I guess I'll know in a few months...


----------



## DirtySteve

It only took me a year and a half to figure it out!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You guys are awesome.

Sometimes I think I must be the old man of the group. It may have something to do with the fact of being around when Deep Purple and Black Sabbath were Heavy Metal and not classic rock. 

Most of the time I run my C5's wide open, balls out, DIMED!

What can I say, I love to punish 'em. 

When I am not doing full throttle, I usually run the mid dimed or slightly backed off, bass and treble are 10 o'clock and noon with the volume anywhere from 10 o'clockish to 3 o'clock which is about where I think the real magic spot is. For Distortion and OD I flavor to taste depending on the meal of the day. I would say the SD-1 and TS9 are almost a either/or kinda deal and the OCD probably gets the most action. I tend to use the DS-1 only when I need to run pretty darn clean on the amp.


----------



## DirtySteve

One things for sure, we all like to rock! 

I thought I was the old man around here.  ...if it's not too personal, how old are y'all? I'm 44. Next year I can officially join the "Clapton Pipe and Slippers club".

My favorite quote...."It's not the years, honey, it's the mileage" -Indiana Jones


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ya got me by two dude.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Me too, 42


----------



## fast98dodge

I guess I'm the youngin' around here... I'm only 37... Off to work now... I'm sure after the day is done, I'll feel 73, not 37...LOL...


----------



## MM54

DSL100 Dude said:


> Ya got me by two dude.



He's got me by about 25


----------



## jwebb1970

I'll be 42 in March, if anyone is curious. I get the feeling the Class 5 series was directed mainly @ players in my age group (or older)

New to the forum - obviously being my 2nd or 3rd post. Have spent close to a week w/ the Class 5 combo. First, thought it was great. After a couple of days...not sure. Then over the last 2 days, I have had more opportunities to really mess about with the amp, stompbox & rack gear combo I own......back to thinking this little monster is pretty killer. 

Having been out of the gigging musician thing for over a decade, as well has having my first 1 channel Marshall in about as long (used to own a modified MK2 50W head & 1960B cab....wish I still had it sometimes), I think ny brief uncertainty regarding my recent purchase had muc to do with a "relearning curve" of amp/stompbox/rack relationships. Over the last decade, any playing has been strictly @ home, usually over headphones, with a Roland GP100 rack Preamp/FX and more recently GarageBand (both via Mac & iPod Touch). Fun....but not quite the same. Have had - and still have - a Peavey ValveKing 112. Not a bad amp......but not exactly a tone machine, either.

Well, over the last couple of days, I have had the chance to really get in & dial up some amazing tones, both low & high volume. Amp all by itself, cranked.....it is really "one sound", but that is a killer sound that I have lacked for a long time (for real, at least - digital models of such things have had to suffice).

What has also surprised me about the Class 5 is when I feed the Roland rack unit into it. Granted, the GP100 "Godzilla patches" are mostly unusable....but that has zero to do w/ the amp. But tone down all the FX wackiness & dial in 1-2 solid FX? Very nice! The GP100 does allow me to place any effect anywhere within it's signal path & features 2 FX loops (also assignable anywhere in the chain). I have found that plaacing my stopmboxes in this loop & placing the loop early in the FX chain of the GP allows me a great level of flexibility.

I have been able to get some rather loud (for a 5 watter) clean tones via the GP100/Class 5 combination - more so than with the amp by itself. THe GP's chorus, flanger & phaser - after some dialing in - also sound very nice hitting the front end of the C5. Reverb works well for clean/quiet stuff. Having the ability to have the GP100 compressor - or any effect, really - come BEFORE my stompbox setup or after without having to re-connect cables? Priceless.

Before I ramble on further, I just want to expess how stoked I am with my new little Marshall. A great amp all on it's own - and a really great amp to load up with my existing gear - I love that even if using OD/Distortion from the GP100, the overall character of the C5 shines thru. And the notes just wanna jump out of the speaker. Low power option - while not nearly as "toneful" as the C5 @ full, comes in very handy for late night jam urges after the kids have gone to bed. I got a really nice hard rock/old school metal tone @ low power in combination with my MXR 78 Distortion - busted out some early VH riffs last night & found myself eventually moving into the dark side w/ some drop D Tool - both sounded really nice.

I need to stop talking about the amp....I should be @ home rockin' it right now (stupid work getting in the way of the RAWK!!)

See everyone around the Forum - and someone requested pics of the rig when I first posted here - I'll see about that over this weekend.

Gear currently in use:
Fender Classic Players Series 50s Strat (Duncan JB Jr in bridge)
Marshall C5-01
Roland GP100
Dunlop Crybaby
MXR Custom Badass '78 Distortion 
MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> He's got me by about 25



...now I feel old, thanks buddy!  

j/k...enjoy it man, I didn't have my shit together anywhere near the way you do at that age. Hell, I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up!


----------



## Kev

44 !!!!!!!!! Fuck, that's really old, in fact you are ancient. 








I'm only 43


----------



## Far Rider

DSL100 Dude said:


> Ya got me by two dude.



Damn... I'm 56 and you two youngsters are complaining about being old?
You wanna know old? Ever hear of Iron Butterfly? I actually SAW THEM live in Philadelphia in 1968. In-A Gadda-Da-Vida baby!


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> Damn... I'm 56 and you two youngsters are complaining about being old?
> You wanna know old? Ever hear of Iron Butterfly? I actually SAW THEM live in Philadelphia in 1968. In-A Gadda-Da-Vida baby!



  You old fart! I think I was probably still in diapers in then...I feel much better now.  ...loved In-A Gadda-Da-Vida when I was a kid, my old man used to listen to cool music before he got all religious and sold all his record collection at a garage sale! I swear to this day I believe the only reason he sold his records was because he didn't want me to to listen to 'em! I learned to work the turntable at a very young age, so young I remember looking through the grill on the front of it trying to see the little people singing inside...he sold that, too. I remember crying over it.


----------



## Far Rider

Welcome to the "mini" forum. I just got my C5 a few weeks ago and the speaker is getting broken in just fine. It's my first _real_ Marshall and I'm damn proud of it. My Strat certainly loves it.


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> You old fart! I think I was probably still in diapers in then...I feel much better now.  ...loved In-A Gadda-Da-Vida when I was a kid, my old man used to listen to cool music before he got all religious and sold all his record collection at a garage sale! I swear to this day I believe the only reason he sold his records was because he didn't want me to to listen to 'em! I learned to work the turntable at a very young age, so young I remember looking through the grill on the front of it trying to see the little people singing inside...he sold that, too. I remember crying over it.



As you can tell from my avatar, Hendrix has always been my favorite guitarist. In 1967 I was 12 when I heard him for the first time. My life was forever changed. I intend before I die to make a pilgrimage to his grave site in Seattle to pay my respects. So many happy memories listening to his music. And I still do.


----------



## fast98dodge

For 28 years, I lived an hour from Seattle and not once did I visit Jimi's grave...

Shame on me for sure...


----------



## Far Rider

fast98dodge said:


> For 28 years, I lived an hour from Seattle and not once did I visit Jimi's grave...
> 
> Shame on me for sure...


I'll pass on your good wishes for you dude.


----------



## MM54

Demos of the CA10 are now live on the website: Lachesky Amplifiers - CA10 Demos


----------



## ynot

Is the custom shop thing still going on? My local dealer told me he couldnt get anything but stock


----------



## fast98dodge

I think either your dealer isn't "signed up" to do those types of orders or it's too early to even order one... Email Marshall... They'll tell you something...

Anyways, it's kind of nice knowing how old people are for some reason. I think it gives better perspective of where we are all coming from. I figured everyone was about the age they were. Well, except that old geezer Far Rider... LOL...

Well, I get to select a maple top in the next day or so. I just talked to Scott and he's charging his camera to take some pics tomorrow. He's also gonna send some pics of the korina (black limba) body that he is going to use. He found a body blank that is relatively lightweight compared to the other Korina blanks. That should be pretty cool.

I don't want to give anymore away yet but I am hoping to put together a perfect guitar to mate with my perfect amp using similar philosophies. I believe the philosophy of the C5 is modern precision using old school design and ideas. I am hoping to do the same with this guitar project... 

One last thing... I am hoping to maybe treat myself to a X-Mas present to myself and buy a recorder and a mic w/stand to start recording some stuff. I just want to take care of the people close to me first...


----------



## Kev

Ok first up, apologies if this has been asked a squillion times before but can any of you guys recommend me an output valve. 
I changed the preamps a while back and now looking to experiment a bit with the output. 

Cheers
Kev


----------



## Stringjunkie

Mullard RI works great for me.


----------



## DirtySteve

I went through all my el84's again the other day and I'm sticking with the JJ. TAD was my second choice, then Mullard ri and Sovtek last. It seems like it makes a difference what preamp tubes your running though. Before I got my NOS preamp tubes I was using a ri Mullard in V1, and a TongSol in V2 and I thought the RI mullard el84 sounded best.

My point being, I would recommend getting 2 or three of different ones if you can to see what works best. To my ears tube choice makes a big difference in these amps. 

I actually ran my amp removed from the combo for a while so I could roll tubes easier and I was really surprized at how much difference they made.

...my 2 cents.


----------



## Stringjunkie

You are most defintely correct sir and I stuck with stock preamps.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

So does this mean that the Class 5 is for fellas that have refined their ear and want the best in Marshall tone?

or

Is this thing just being marketed to a bunch of old farts that are about deaf from decades of cranking the crap outta full Marshall stacks?


Rock on fellas!


----------



## DirtySteve

...or is it, with age comes wisdom?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There ya go.


----------



## Kev

Cheers for the info guys

the preamp valves are JJ ECC83S's but can't remember the difference between them and the ECC83

Yeah think you're right Steve, I'll buy a few, Mullard, Tad, Tung Sol and prob a new JJ. 

Can't do it just yet though as I'm heading out to a rig in the middle of the North Sea on Monday for 3 weeks of guitar and amp deprivation :-(


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> ...or is it, with age comes wisdom?



I'm still waiting for that train.


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> Demos of the CA10 are now live on the website: Lachesky Amplifiers - CA10 Demos



Just listened to the demos again. The Modern metal one is the one that gets me out of those....Maybe I missed it, but what are the amp settings on that? My concern is that there seems to be alot of bass in some of those clips....could just be my computer and cheap earbuds though.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Just listened to the demos again. The Modern metal one is the one that gets me out of those....Maybe I missed it, but what are the amp settings on that? My concern is that there seems to be alot of bass in some of those clips....could just be my computer and cheap earbuds though.



It is a bit dark, and after I got set up Paul changed some EQ on the amp which I wasn't really enthusiastic about, BUT I believe on that one the bass was at about 10:30, mids at 2:00, treble at 3:00, gain at 3:00, pushed with an SD-1 (Maybe, I'm not sure if he even used it, but it was sitting there).

Edit: I just listened to the clips through my laptop speaker as opposed to my Sennheisers I mixed with, and it does sound bassier on them than it did in the room.


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> I'm still waiting for that train.



There's a _train_??? I'm not even at the station! 

DSL's second choice is me, but not from Marshall stacks unfortunately, just tons of loud music, working on the flightline in the AF and shooting guns most my life, all without hearing protection.


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> It is a bit dark, and after I got set up Paul changed some EQ on the amp which I wasn't really enthusiastic about, BUT I believe on that one the bass was at about 10:30, mids at 2:00, treble at 3:00, gain at 3:00, pushed with an SD-1 (Maybe, I'm not sure if he even used it, but it was sitting there).
> 
> Edit: I just listened to the clips through my laptop speaker as opposed to my Sennheisers I mixed with, and it does sound bassier on them than it did in the room.



Thanks, I feel better now...so what is it now, like six more months? I might be insane by then. :Ohno: I should've gotten my shit together before you started school. I regret it now.

BTW, it's Stringjunkies fault I'm GASin so hard right now...I've been jonesing since he posted about his new Dark Terror he ordered.


----------



## Stringjunkie

It arrives tomorrow..


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Gotta love it when the entire company wants to get done early on Friday. Off and running to see what kind of deals are out there.


----------



## DirtySteve

Good luck.


----------



## c588

i feel like the el84 takes more of a beating in these lil amps


----------



## Stringjunkie

EL84s must be punished!!


----------



## DirtySteve

It's only about a half inch away from the speaker at the tip...if that.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks, I feel better now...so what is it now, like six more months? I might be insane by then. :Ohno: I should've gotten my shit together before you started school. I regret it now.
> 
> BTW, it's Stringjunkies fault I'm GASin so hard right now...I've been jonesing since he posted about his new Dark Terror he ordered.



Teehee. 

Hopefully I'll be able to start taking orders in April, so 4 months until I'd like to take orders, 5 months until I'd like to start production 

You'll be glad you waited - there are some cosmetic changes that wouldn't have been present before, and overall the amps are going to have a more polished look (and serial numbers!) and be more consistent. Even though I can't physically work on amps at school, I've still been getting everything ready so I can drop right into it as soon as possible 

You may want to kill me when you read this, but I actually am building the first production-model CA10 over my semester break. It's a combination of a testrun for all the methods that will be used for production (as opposed to prototyping, which is really different) and a very special special order


----------



## DirtySteve

Sounds good! I'll be ok... Why would I want to kill you? The more testing the better, huh? ...or did I miss the point?


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Sounds good! I'll be ok... Why would I want to kill you? The more testing the better, huh? ...or did I miss the point?



That, despite not building any until spring, I'm building one in a few weeks


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh I get it. Nah, it's all good....are you keeping it for yourself?

...boss is yelling at me to lock up...gotta go.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Oh I get it. Nah, it's all good....are you keeping it for yourself?
> 
> ...boss is yelling at me to lock up...gotta go.



I have the prototype for me 

Like I said, it doubles as a very special, special order.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

c588 said:


> i feel like the el84 takes more of a beating in these lil amps



I agree. Crank 'em till the burn out or blow up!


----------



## ynot

Got one on order,should be here next week.Wanted a custom shop one but niether dealer here could get em.


----------



## fast98dodge

Unless Scott finds something really cool to beat what he found for me today, I think I have my top picked out for the new geetar...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

ynot said:


> Got one on order,should be here next week.Wanted a custom shop one but niether dealer here could get em.



Sorry that the custom shop deal didn't work out.



fast98dodge said:


> Unless Scott finds something really cool to beat what he found for me today, I think I have my top picked out for the new geetar...



Very nice.


----------



## fast98dodge

Where is everyone??? Abducted by aliens? 

Anywho, fell in love with C5 again today, like everyday I play through it... Can't wait to get the new guitar to have a threesome...LOL... 

Production begins for sure this week. A few last minute choices on my part have held it up a little... One thing that has me excited is the single coils in it are going to be Lollar Vintage Blonde. The humbucker is going to be something Scott is having a local guy wind for him called the Ballbuster. It sounds almost like a cross between AC/DC and old VH, very Marshally and creamy grit... Should go well with the lightweight black limba body and maple top... Enough details for now...


----------



## Stringjunkie

Ive been practicing/learning a song today, pretty focused on that but I have been checking in and it's been a ghost town today.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Usually when this topic gets to the second page, things are either going really slow or Steve hasn't been on for a while. 

So roughly how long is production?


----------



## fast98dodge

Production should be relatively quick. I'm thinking about 2 1/2 months or so. A lot of the prep work has already been done. The body blank is already cut and glued. The maple top needs to be planed at then glued to the blank which is about a day. The neck blank is already done. He had one already ready to be cut. After they're both cut, he'll smooth them out and then off to finish for about 3 weeks to a month. Then a couple of weeks to put it together and get it ready to go...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Awesome!


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Usually when this topic gets to the second page, things are either going really slow or Steve hasn't been on for a while.



Haha, yeah I've been really busy at work this week. I have been checking in and yes, it's been slow around here, seems like it was like that last year around this time, too. I just assume folks get busy around the holidays.

Congrat's on the geetar 98...sounds like it's going to be awesome! 

Even though I haven't been able to do any upgrades on my Godin yet, and I'm still waiting on my MHD pup, I have absolutely fallen in love this thing. The neck fits my hand like a glove and it plays so fuckin' good I can't put it down! By far it's the best playing guitar I've ever owned!


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Even though I haven't been able to do any upgrades on my Godin yet, and I'm still waiting on my MHD pup, I have absolutely fallen in love this thing. The neck fits my hand like a glove and it plays so fuckin' good I can't put it down! By far it's the best playing guitar I've ever owned!


 
I used to work for a Godin/Seagull dealer. Those Canucks do make a very nice axe for the $$. Which model are you rockin', Steve?


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> I used to work for a Godin/Seagull dealer. Those Canucks do make a very nice axe for the $$. Which model are you rockin', Steve?



 Holy Shhh!...you're kidding, man! I've been trying to find out some info on it since I got it to find out exactly what I have, but I'm getting nowhere. I e-mailed Godin and never heard back from them. Then I found the Godin forum and tried to join that, but when I get to the end where you have to type the confirmation code, there isn't one there. I didn't know what else to do.

Anyway, it's an LGT...














...all I know for sure is it's got a solid maple body. I hated the pickups that came in it and the tuners are all screwed up so I'm going to replace them. I started a NGD thread...http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/34753-n-me-gd-now-fix-her-up.html

Yeah man, I'd be awesome if you can tell me anything at all about it!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I love the look of that guitar.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks man, so do I. It's weird, this guitar was hanging on the wall in GC for months and everytime I went in there it caught my eye. It's almost like it was calling to me, but I ignored it as long as I could because I really wanted a Tele to be my next guitar....it's funny how things work sometimes.


----------



## jwebb1970

Keep in mind that the last time I was in any contact w/ my old Godin rep, it was 2001. I actually bought a black LG from him a coulpe years before that - ended up selling it some time later, but a good guitar for the $$. Same shape/layout as yours, but it had a standard vintage Fender style whammy, not the nicer looking Wilkinson-ish bridge on yours.

Not sure what info I could give ya beyond what you already know. AFAIK, the LGT line is not part of Godin's current catalog of instruments, although the body style still exists in their current Signature line (LGXT :Godin Guitars)

In terms of quality, I would certainly put the Godin's wood elements up there with some higher dollar US guitars. For something that sold for (at least back in the day) what a mid/upper level Mexican Fender or Korean Epiphone did, you were getting better pieces of maple, mahogany, etc on the Godin. The LG/LGT series used their own electronics, which are OK, but genreally nicer than what a similarly priced Fender had back then - their higher level LGXT models which I mentioned above (carved/flamed tops, peizo/synth pickups built in) come stock w/ Duncan HBs. A former co-worker of mine @ that same Godin dealer had one of those models that he used in conjunction with some Roland synth/V-Guitar gear. Still has it to this day AFAIK.

Actually, if a player was in the market for an axe w/ synth compatibilty, I would probably point them towards Godin.

Once you swap out the electronics for something more ear-pleasing, I think you will be even more stoked w/ the LGT. I do not recall any Godin that came thru our store that played badly right off the UPS truck. Pretty serious fit & finish for an axe in its price range.

These guys also make a rather nice acoustic guitar if you ever are in the market for something not too pricey (although they do have costly acoustics, too). Seagull, Norman, Art and Luthiere & Simon and Patrick for steel string, La Patrie for nylon. Back when I was selling them, you could put a nice Seagull next to one of Martin's US built budget models from that period...the Seagulls would often smoke the comparitively priced "cheap" Martins & still save you a few bucks.


----------



## DirtySteve

That's ok, thanks man. You still gave me some useful info. I believe it was made in '97 or '98. (serial # ends in 97) I found a couple of them on line from '98 that look exactly the same except they had a mahogany body and Duncan pups. 

Mine is maple body with Dimarzios. All the hardware is Schaller. If you check my link you'll see that I've made a (temporary) black pickguard and put a SD Custom 8 in it for now and it's much better. I want to replace the hardware with all black and go with a single coil neck pup. (no middle) I'm keeping all the original parts (except tuners) in case I ever want to sell it I can put it back stock. I just wish I could at least find out what it sold for new. I'll keep looking.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> That's ok, thanks man. You still gave me some useful info. I believe it was made in '97 or '98. (serial # ends in 97) I found a couple of them on line from '98 that look exactly the same except they had a mahogany body and Duncan pups.
> 
> Mine is maple body with Dimarzios. All the hardware is Schaller. If you check my link you'll see that I've made a (temporary) black pickguard and put a SD Custom 8 in it for now and it's much better. I want to replace the hardware with all black and go with a single coil neck pup. (no middle) I'm keeping all the original parts (except tuners) in case I ever want to sell it I can put it back stock. I just wish I could at least find out what it sold for new. I'll keep looking.


 
I seem to recall the model you have selling in the $500-$700 range back then, but I coud be wrong.


----------



## DirtySteve

That sounds about right, but I thought maybe this was a special run or something because of the maple body and all. It really doesn't matter, I'll sell my Gibson before I sell this one.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> That sounds about right, but I thought maybe this was a special run or something because of the maple body and all. It really doesn't matter, I'll sell my Gibson before I sell this one.


 
At one point, the flame maple translucent finishes were an standard option. I seem to recall our store having one with roughly the same color as yours, as well as a red/magenta & a blue one, along with a few solid colors. That was another thing I always noticed about the Godin line when I was selling them - you would occasionally get some really nice looking flame maple for a comparitively low price. In your case, you got exactly that!

I never sold 'em in the same numbers I did Fender, Gibson, Epi, Ibanez, etc, but every Godin customer I did have was usually very happy.


----------



## fast98dodge

Wood...


----------



## MM54

fast98dodge said:


> Wood...


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## fast98dodge

What kind of wood, MM54???


----------



## DirtySteve

Ooh ooh, I know, I know!!!


----------



## MM54

fast98dodge said:


> What kind of wood, MM54???



The kind that comes from trees


----------



## DSL100 Dude

You guys are a trip. Must be Friday.


----------



## fast98dodge

MM54 said:


> The kind that comes from trees


 
C'mon, MM54, you can do better than that...

Dirty Steve, or DSL100 Dude, can you help him out???


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Macassar Ebony?


----------



## fast98dodge

WRONG!!!

Try again...


----------



## MM54

Black limba (korina)?


----------



## fast98dodge

Bingo, we have a winner!!!

I knew you had it in you, MM54...

I won't show pics of the maple top because that would be too easy plus it's sort of "unique" looking so I won't show that until it's complete...


----------



## fast98dodge

Here's my rant for the day...

99% of the questions or inquiries regarding the C5 can be answered in this thread without the need to start a whole new thread. So, why all the threads???

Okay, rant over...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I agree 100%. It would make so much more sense and the forum would be much "cleaner". Oh well, that is pretty much why the tube guys always refer folks back to the preamp or power amp tube topics.


----------



## IbanezMark

Woohhh found a real sweet spot last night.

70's Ash strat loaded with a 13K humbucker in the bridge straight in. Volume 6 - Treble 6 - Mids 6 - Bass 4, into the slant cab.

Just the right amount of breakup with little compression. Very, very tight!!


----------



## MM54

Do I win a prize for proving I'm not just a smartass ?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Mark, I bet that sounded amazing. I have been wanting to get an ash strat for a while. So many wants...


----------



## IbanezMark

DSL100 Dude said:


> Mark, I bet that sounded amazing. I have been wanting to get an ash strat for a while. So many wants...



It's a very bright guitar. Has a maple board, a super thick neck, and a fixed bridge - so it sustains for days.

That, combined with a hot 'bucker makes it an awesome pairing with the C5


----------



## fstrat59slp

I've been a little busy but here are the pics I promised awhile back of my new c5 combo.


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## fstrat59slp

thanks man, I love that amp can't wait to get back home and rock out tuesday.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am out of town this week as well. Looking forward to some jam time when I get home.


----------



## fast98dodge

I got the next two days off... I wonder what I should do??? Or should I say what should I play???


----------



## DSL100 Dude

This time every year I pretty much just knock the rust off of my Christmas melodies. You would think after so many years I would have them done...


----------



## Stringjunkie

I only know how to play one christmas song Fear - Fuck Christmas - YouTube


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't know any.


----------



## DirtySteve

>



I don't think I got one of these with either of my Class 5s. Is this something new?


----------



## maxime1122

Hey,

Even if I'm not a big fan of C5.
I can put in a pic of mine.


----------



## DirtySteve

I LOVE it!!!! I want a head that color so bad! ....so you don't like it?


----------



## maxime1122

DirtySteve said:


> I LOVE it!!!! I want a head that color so bad! ....so you don't like it?



I just prefer the Blackstar over the Class 5. I just dont like the "muddy-ness" of the C5. If there is a mod to remove that, it could cool. But, yeah, the Marshall bark is in there for sure!


----------



## DirtySteve

That's kinda funny because I just recently traded one of my Class 5's for an HT-5 full stack, but I ended up returning the half stack a week later. I just didn't like it all that much after I got it. I kept one of the cabs, loaded it with a Scumback I had originally bought for my C5 but didn't like it in the combo and now I'm playing my C5 through the Blackstar cab.


----------



## maxime1122

Well, in my experience... I prefer the HT-1R. But, I still keep them all 

I prefer the Blackstar, because of :
1- small size, light
2- master volume
3- reverb
4- good punch for his size
5- very versatile

AND

6- Good tones!!!


----------



## fast98dodge

I haven't played my Fender Princeton Chorus since I've moved here to TX exactly six months ago. I may plug it in for the crystal clean tones and screw around a little bit. I may switch to dirty just to hear it again. It was pretty damned good for a solid state, but it will be interesting playing through the C5 right after that...


----------



## IbanezMark

maxime1122 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Even if I'm not a big fan of C5.
> I can put in a pic of mine.



I have the same color combo, but yours has a different logo!


----------



## maxime1122

IbanezMark said:


> I have the same color combo, but yours has a different logo!



Your logo is only white?

Mine is gold in front.


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> I don't think I got one of these with either of my Class 5s. Is this something new?



Me neither. That's suitable for framing


----------



## IbanezMark

maxime1122 said:


> Your logo is only white?
> 
> Mine is gold in front.



Yeah mine is plain white. Not sure which one I dig more..they both look cool.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I thought the card was a very nice touch too.

Max, have you tried the C5 through a cab? That may help you with the low end. Speaker swap could also give ya what your looking for.


----------



## DirtySteve

I like the white/gold logo....wish my black one had it.


----------



## maxime1122

DSL100 Dude said:


> I thought the card was a very nice touch too.
> 
> Max, have you tried the C5 through a cab? That may help you with the low end. Speaker swap could also give ya what your looking for.



Yep, I tried with a 4x12 with V30. The low end was better, I think that it was too much "in your face". Maybe i'll try some others speakers soon.

I prefer V30 for 100 watters thought ('59, 800s, 900s, etc.). But, for this combo...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am glad you posted that. I like the V30's too but haven't played my C5 through a cab with 'em yet. I have run a C5 in to a 1960TV with Greenbacks and that was sweet. A bit boomy but the tv cab I think highlights the low end.


----------



## fast98dodge

After seeing all these other colors and badge combinations, I'm thinking my basic black old school white cursive logo with gold piping is rarer than these reds/greens/hot pinks/etc...LOL...

I'm still in love with this one:


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I agree. That and the green with block logo are just sooooo classic Marshall. There is a coolness to them that is awesome.

I do love that Marshall has managed to make the C5 their little "project" amp. The are way to many variations and custom one offs to count and the thing has only been around for what a year and a half?


----------



## jwebb1970

DSL100 Dude said:


> I agree. That and the green with block logo are just sooooo classic Marshall. There is a coolness to them that is awesome.
> 
> I do love that Marshall has managed to make the C5 their little "project" amp. There are way to many variations and custom one offs to count and the thing has only been around for what a year and a half?


 
While far from actual sales numbers, I was told by a local GC employee I've known for a while that his location was selling C5 combos rather briskly - particularly in the last 2 months or so. Claimed to be equally surprised & stoked that so many players of various levels/styles were checking out - and often buying - a C5.

The amp could turn into a real collectible with all these finish variations - and priced to allow many players to consider owning more than one.


----------



## fast98dodge

I could see Marshall expanding the C5 series in the next year or two. 

I know there's the rumored Slash version that may come out next year. I'm not a big Slash fan (I know, sacrilege in a Marshall forum) but from a few posts I've read, he's supposedly coming out with a new record and the launch of the new amp would make sense to be around the same time. 

When I first bought the C5, I was thinking how much better it would be with more gain, master volume, and built in reverb... But... After having it for almost six months, I'm glad it is what it is. Adding my own reverb and OD pedal obviously added to the total cost, but I had the choice of what I wanted to compliment it. Marshall could have gotten more money from me initially having those those things on the amp and charging less than I paid for the pedals from other companies. I'm sure Marshall sees this and I'm sure their bean counters have crunched numbers to see if having more deluxe versions (read: expensive) would pencil out.

I understand why the amp is so simple from a marketing standpoint, they wanted a "mini-plexi" and from what I've read from people that have old plexi's, the sound is pretty damned close. 

What I would do if I were Marshall is if I'm going to add the master volume, reverb, more gain, etc... is make a "mini-JCM800" version. They have the plexi's in the form of the C5, why not go for another highly desired Marshall tone? I would love to have a Studio 15 for that reason but if Marshall had a brand new C5ish JCMish amp, I would probably be on board in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm not holding my breath, but if they do decide to make a mini anything that's higher gain than the C5, whether it's the AFD 5 or a mini-JCM800 or whatever, I'll be all over it!


----------



## fast98dodge

The biggest surprise about owning my C5 is that it is almost an instrument itself. It reacts greatly to picking, palm muting, volume on the guitar, etc... 

I believe I will always sound and play like me... But... The playability of the guitar and the tone/responsiveness of the amp affect which part of me comes out. I can honestly say that having the amp has made me a better player and my style has evolved a bit because of the responsiveness and tones that I can get out of it. 

The other thing that is interesting is the C5 will expose a shitty guitar in no time. I played a $100 Korean Dean that a lady I work with gave to check out and restring/set up for her so she could sell it. The amp sounded harsh and edgy, almost like a late 80's solid state Crate with an 8" speaker. My conclusion is my C5 is allergic to shitty guitars and my Wolfgang is the equivalent to Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup for the amp... I have a feeling the Jet City will be Mom's homemade recipe made from scratch chicken noodle soup...


----------



## jwebb1970

Concur on both those recent posts, fast98dodge. I consider my C5 combo a killer tone "base coat" for whatever crap I throw in front of it. The Roland rack preamp/FX box I've been using with it - which I have owned since Rolland came out with it in the mid/late '90s - has never sounded better thru a combo amp than it was thru the C5. I can get basically any tone I need via the Roland/Marshall combination - even some louder than usual clean tones. LOVE THAT!!

As well, the MXR 78 Distortion allows me to get a sound not unlike my old modded 50w Master Lead head, but without causing pain to anyone nearby. 

My "quick & dirty" rig right now consits of the C5, the Custom Badass, a Carbon Copy echo & Crybaby. Took this rather effective setup over to a friends house last weekend for a little impromptu jam & forsee it getting very regular use. Although a secondary OD pedal might also get added to that mix - very curious to check out MXR's new Modified OD.

And sometimes, all you need is a guitar, cable and a cranked C5 to get yer ya-yas out.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I'm not holding my breath, but if they do decide to make a mini anything that's higher gain than the C5, whether it's the AFD 5 or a mini-JCM800 or whatever, I'll be all over it!


 

Me too! Would love to see a little high gain tube combo along the line of the C5 & would happily add it alongside my existing amp - curious as well to see if the rumored Slash model fast98dodge mentioned becomes an actual product.


----------



## JakeBluesRocker

Will Mrshall make the Mini JCM800/Slash modded or it was just a rumor?


----------



## fast98dodge

It doesn't matter, JakeBluesRocker...

You'll never buy one.

Instead, you'll start about a million different threads throughout multiple forums asking people that have them who are happy the same questions over and over and by the time you are ready to buy 20 years from now, they'll be coming out with C5 Reissues...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

And *THAT* is what we love about the Marshall Forum.

That is what I call:


----------



## fstrat59slp

fast98dodge I have to admit that was pretty damn funny. @dirtysteve, Man I don't know when they started it I wish they would've given me one for my C5 head too though. I agree its pretty neat.


----------



## telemarshall

jwebb1970 said:


> As well, the MXR 78 Distortion allows me to get a sound not unlike my old modded 50w Master Lead head, but without causing pain to anyone nearby.
> 
> My "quick & dirty" rig right now consits of the C5, the Custom Badass, a Carbon Copy echo & Crybaby. Took this rather effective setup over to a friends house last weekend for a little impromptu jam & forsee it getting very regular use. Although a secondary OD pedal might also get added to that mix - very curious to check out MXR's new Modified OD.
> 
> And sometimes, all you need is a guitar, cable and a cranked C5 to get yer ya-yas out.




Yep, love my new '78 Badass Distortion with my C5..


----------



## ken361

my new pedal to try on the c5! its going rawk! amp sounds just fine as is but I like some tube gain to bring the beast out!

Fryette S.A.S. Tube Distortion Guitar Effects Pedal: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician's Friend


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Cool. Make sure you post up a full review for us.


----------



## trobdcso

I recently dusted off the Boss Blues Driver, and it sounds real good through the C5. The verdict is still out, but I might like it through the C5 more than my OCD.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Sweet! A buddy was asking me about the blues driver on the C5 just last week. Can ya post up some clips?


----------



## DirtySteve

It looks like I may not have given the '78 Badass enough time...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I was thinking last night about taking all the popular OD/Distortion pedals and doing a "shoot out" with the C5. 

I know it would be impossible to do a complete list of everything but the main popular ones should be doable.

SD-1
DS-1
TS9
808
OCD
Distortion+
78
CM2
SC2
Bad Monkey

Any others y'all can think of?


----------



## Kev

Little Big Muff


----------



## Kev

Finally got round to trying some different output valves.
Tried a new Sovtek, a nos Philips and an old pulled Mullard and to my ears the stock JJ sounds best. 

Finding it hard to improve on this little amp


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> It looks like I may not have given the '78 Badass enough time...


 

I find it best when playing at lower volumes (i.e. C5 running "clean") -the sound honestly does remind me of my old modded Master Lead head. I have also used it as a bit of a boost for dirtier tones provided by either the C5 au natural or via my Roland GP100.

I'm curious to check out a couple of OD pedals to wither use in front of a semi dirty C5 or even as a boost for the 78 Distorion (something the guys that developed the Custom Baddass line suggest on the Dunlop/MXR blog when talking about the new Modified OD)

Used to own a Blues Driver...wish I still had it now.


----------



## jwebb1970

Kev said:


> Finally got round to trying some different output valves.
> Tried a new Sovtek, a nos Philips and an old pulled Mullard and to my ears the stock JJ sounds best.
> 
> Finding it hard to improve on this little amp


 
I'd like to hear info from those here who may have done the Lyle Caldwell/Psionic Audio mods suggested on the My Les Paul forums. Anyone tackle this recently? I wouldn't say my amp NEEDS that have these mods done, but considering the low cost of the parts, I am curious if its even worth the minor hassle.

That said, I do think some of the negative comments about the C5 over on that forum were a tad overboard. But Elliot Easton of the Cars is a regular on that forum & has stuck up for the C5 on a couple of occasions (he apparently owns one & digs it).


----------



## jwebb1970

DSL100 Dude said:


> I was thinking last night about taking all the popular OD/Distortion pedals and doing a "shoot out" with the C5.
> 
> I know it would be impossible to do a complete list of everything but the main popular ones should be doable.
> 
> SD-1
> DS-1
> TS9
> 808
> OCD
> Distortion+
> 78
> CM2
> SC2
> Bad Monkey
> 
> Any others y'all can think of?


 
BOSS BD-2 Blues Driver or ST-2 Power Stack?
MXR Custom Badass Modified OD? THis one may not be readily available everywhere (i.e. your local Guitar Center or via Musicians Friend/Sam Ash/etc) until early January 2012, although a few smaller online retailers have 'em in stock now.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> I was thinking last night about taking all the popular OD/Distortion pedals and doing a "shoot out" with the C5.
> 
> I know it would be impossible to do a complete list of everything but the main popular ones should be doable.
> 
> SD-1
> DS-1
> TS9
> 808
> OCD
> Distortion+
> 78
> CM2
> SC2
> Bad Monkey
> 
> Any others y'all can think of?



MXR Classic OD or Zakk Wylde


----------



## JakeBluesRocker

Can I plugin the CLASS 5 combo into a a 16omhs cab?


----------



## JakeBluesRocker

DSL100 Dude said:


> I was thinking last night about taking all the popular OD/Distortion pedals and doing a "shoot out" with the C5.
> 
> I know it would be impossible to do a complete list of everything but the main popular ones should be doable.
> 
> SD-1
> DS-1
> TS9
> 808
> OCD
> Distortion+
> 78
> CM2
> SC2
> Bad Monkey
> 
> Any others y'all can think of?



Guv Nor and JH1


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> I'd like to hear info from those here who may have done the Lyle Caldwell/Psionic Audio mods suggested on the My Les Paul forums. Anyone tackle this recently? I wouldn't say my amp NEEDS that have these mods done, but considering the low cost of the parts, I am curious if its even worth the minor hassle.



I haven't seen those...got a link?


----------



## DirtySteve

JakeBluesRocker said:


> Can I plugin the CLASS 5 combo into a a 16omhs cab?



Yes.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have high gain NOS pre amp tubes and they seem to limit the ODs I can use. My C5 basically has no clean tone's past 1 or 2 so a lot of ODs people seem to like just flub out on mine.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

jwebb1970 said:


> I'd like to hear info from those here who may have done the Lyle Caldwell/Psionic Audio mods suggested on the My Les Paul forums. Anyone tackle this recently? I wouldn't say my amp NEEDS that have these mods done, but considering the low cost of the parts, I am curious if its even worth the minor hassle.
> 
> That said, I do think some of the negative comments about the C5 over on that forum were a tad overboard. But Elliot Easton of the Cars is a regular on that forum & has stuck up for the C5 on a couple of occasions (he apparently owns one & digs it).



Don't much do the MLP forums. Actually was on last night just to remember why I don't go on there. Sadly, there is way to much negativity on the forum as a whole that I don't dig it. As for the Caldwell topic, I was turned off by the general attitude of the posters. It seems that they think they know more about how a Class 5 should be built then Steve Dawson. 
Anyway, my C5's still have 4 years of perfect factory warranty on them, I have no intention of doing anything other then changing tubes as needed until then.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> I haven't seen those...got a link?



Some Mods for Marshall Class 5 - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I haven't seen those...got a link?


 
edit: DSL100Dude beat me to it!!!! 

Some Mods for Marshall Class 5 - My Les Paul Forums

Thread was started in January 2011 & goes on for about 15 pages @ this point.

The mod itself was initially developed by Lyle Caldwell, owner of Psionic Audio (I believe he's out of Memphis TN). Mostly just swapping out some resistors/capacitors to different values, although further mods that involve installing a choke & adding bright/gain switches are also detailed. Offical Marshall schematics & Caldwell's modded version are also posted there. This is NOT a master volume mod, FYI.

I cannot say I agree w/ Mr Caldwell's assessment of the stock C5, but it does sound like the changes he made add some extra polish to the amp and apparently makes the tone controls more "usable". Some have reported higher gain results depending on the caps/resistor values used, while other options will actaully reduce gain & give a bit more clean headroom.

Being that the mods are mainly rather simple & inexpensive - and the C5 is also in the tech's eyes a "budget amp" - he decided to give out his wisdom on the C5 for free. According to Caldwell, a complete mod of "everything" mentioned on that forum thread would run a C5 owner around $20 in parts (if including the added switches & choke - less if just swapping caps/resistors).


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> I have high gain NOS pre amp tubes and they seem to limit the ODs I can use. My C5 basically has no clean tone's past 1 or 2 so a lot of ODs people seem to like just flub out on mine.



Did you ever try a TS9? (if ya did sorry, gets hard to remember everything we have discussed in the previous posts) They are notorious for killing bass.


----------



## jwebb1970

DSL100 Dude said:


> Don't much do the MLP forums. Actually was on last night just to remember why I don't go on there. Sadly, there is way to much negativity on the forum as a whole that I don't dig it. As for the Caldwell topic, I was turned off by the general attitude of the posters. It seems that they think they know more about how a Class 5 should be built then Steve Dawson.
> Anyway, my C5's still have 4 years of perfect factory warranty on them, I have no intention of doing anything other then changing tubes as needed until then.


 
Agreed - not sure if "douchebag" is a required personality trait on that forum or not.

One member over there who has voiced support for the C5 - and is one of the few semi-regular posters that seems to have bypassed the douche mandate - is Elliot Easton of The Cars. I met Easton many years ago @ the SoCal Winter NAMM show. Had a very cool coversation with him regarding, among other things, Marshall amps (he was @ the Dunlop booth at the time checking out some toys & I literally ran into him).

I'm in the same boat as you in regards to killing my warranty. My thought was that maybe one of our "cool" members has done or at least heard a C5 with the Caldwell mods.

And yeah - I love how Caldwell & several of his forum followers seems to know more about making Marshall amps than the actual Marshall employees that produce them.


----------



## jwebb1970

DSL100 Dude said:


> Did you ever try a TS9? (if ya did sorry, gets hard to remember everything we have discussed in the previous posts) They are notorious for killing bass.


 
That is why I look forward to checking out the MXR Badass OD - has a knob dedicated to boosting/cutting @ 100hz to avoid - or perhaps even cause, if desired - OD bass suck. OF course, sounds like DirtySteve might want to _lose_ some low end based on his comment....


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks for the link guy's.  As far as my warranty goes (cough, cough) I already toasted that when I did the Orpheus volume mod and drilled a hole in my chassis, so I might be willing to try some things if I can increase the gain and make the eq more useful. I'll check it out...what the hay. 



DSL100 Dude said:


> Did you ever try a TS9? (if ya did sorry, gets hard to remember everything we have discussed in the previous posts) They are notorious for killing bass.



Don't appologize, bro! I can hardly remember what we talked this week!  No, I never did try one. I was going to buy one when I remembered I had a Bad Monkey I hadn't tried with it. I liked the BM and never really thought about it again. I still want to try an 808, too.



jwebb1970 said:


> That is why I look forward to checking out the MXR Badass OD - has a knob dedicated to boosting/cutting @ 100hz to avoid - or perhaps even cause, if desired - OD bass suck. OF course, sounds like DirtySteve might want to _lose_ some low end based on his comment....



Man, you have no idea...I've been trying to lose some bass and tighten up the low end ever since I got the thing! That's my only real beef with it. I try other eq settings but I always end up with the bass on 0 and the mids and treb dimed. 

I've only been happy with this amp, and I mean truly happy, about half the time I've owned it. I love it for those times when I just want to jam on some blues based hard rock, but when I want more gain and try to get more of a metal tone out of it....that's when I start trying different things and get pissed off that I can't quite get what I need.

...that's when I do stupid things like drilling a hole in the chassis to do a mod that "slightly' lowers the bass and tightens it up some.  It's not all bad though. now I basically have a built in attenuator that works on the full on and low power modes....but the bass thing is the reason I did it, and it didn't do as much as I hoped for.


----------



## jwebb1970

If you decide you are a candidate for the Caldwell mods, I for one would love to hear about the results. Of course, the difference better be fucking staggering to force me to void a warranty - although from what I can see, Marshall made a rather solid amp for the $$ in the current MkII combo, so warranty might be a moot point......


----------



## DirtySteve

It may be tomorrow or even monday before I can even look at them. I just got a new computer at work (it literally just came through the door) and I have to transfer everything over and learn how to use this new external hard drive they bought me to backup everything. I might not be back 'til next week. ...sucks not having a computer at home.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, somehow I figure you will get the 'puter sorted, check out the specs on the deal, spend tonight or a bit of tomorrow working on the amp and giving it a good run through.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am REALLY G.A.S.sing for a new Strat right now...


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm really wanting my guitar to be "born" so I can enjoy it... I guess he's working on the neck today... Should be ready for frets/inlays/etc... by the middle of next week...


----------



## DirtySteve

Well it looks like the computer isn't going to be as big a deal as I thought. It's a long story, but it's going to be easier than it looked like it was going to be. 

I hope to check out that link today.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Not the right thread but I realized there Isn't one... So I figured you guys would appreciate it. Sorry to the gibson guys haha


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DUDE!!!!!! 

Eye candy like that is ALWAYS welcome in this thread.


----------



## fast98dodge

Someone should convince JakeBluesRocker that's a new prototype C5 half stack that will be at the winter NAMM show and he should wait a few more months...


----------



## Maggot Brain

I have been wondering and have looked everywhere and haven't found a answer to my question... I want to make this bad boy into a low volume full size stack. Can you run 2 16ohm 4x12 cabs at 8ohms to make a full size stack with this bad boy? Will it have enough oomph or will it just suck the life out running 2 cabs? I think that would be so sick!


Oh yes and I have a pair of cheap desktop speakers I plugged into the headphone jack with an adapter for jamming all hours of the night but I am not sure if that is totally safe? It sounds pretty good for jamming at 3 in the morning, better than headphones, kinda mini master volume


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That poor kid is all over the place. He has no idea what the heck he wants.


----------



## fast98dodge

All I know is if I was him, I would buy the C5 and be done with it. The only thing I would potentially toy with is combo vs. head w/1x12 or 2x12. Unless one has immediate plans to gig regularly, the C5 with a few pedals is all that one should need. Hell, if I ever decide to get "out and abooot" again, I would just buy a decent mic and run it through the board and PA... I would leave the big ass 5150 combo at home because it sucks hauling gear and also the C5 with the Tonebug verb and the OCD sounds a shit pile better...


----------



## Kev

DSL100 Dude said:


> I am REALLY G.A.S.sing for a new Strat right now...



My wife has bought me an MIM Strat for my Xmas, it's sitting in her wardrobe right now but she won't even let me see it until the 25th :-(


----------



## fstrat59slp

If JakeBluesRocker would listen he's been given great advice on amps. For what he wants a c5 could handle it but I'm afraid he'll want more later so a dsl 401 would be his safest bet. I think however he should save his money and buy a damn dsl50 or Jcm 900 and sit it on top of a 1960a cab and then he'd be ecstatic. That's just me and alas he has g.a.s. and just wants a quick fix


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well you know... the whole horse to water thing...


----------



## fstrat59slp

Just can't make him drink it.....


----------



## fast98dodge

My Xmas present from Mom came in the mail... It's an Audio Technica AT2035 condenser mic...

Now I need to figure out which cheap recorder to buy to plug into my computer... I like simple and easy, any suggestions?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nice!! 

I bought a Mac with Garage band on it so I have the option of either plugging up the mic recording the amp or plug my guitar right up to the 'puter and use the simamp stuff in GarageBand.

That said, I am still waiting for my nephew to come teach me this stuff.


----------



## fast98dodge

So far from what I've researched today, I'm leaning towards the Presonus Audiobox. It's got in house software so it should work easy with the interface... It's seems to be built pretty solid and best of all, it's got Class A preamps... I'll wait until GC or MF has a good sale and probably buy it fairly soon... Then you guys will be able to hear the C5 and Wolfgang in all it's glory...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Schweet!


----------



## fast98dodge

Sorry about the shitty pic quality, it was taken with my phone...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Very cool. I have always been fascinated with recording but have never gotten in to it.


----------



## fast98dodge

I was never into it either... But, I want my brother to hear how this thing sounds... Plus, if I have cool ideas, I can record them also...

One thing on the guitar front... I'm not going to get into it much and I also don't want to jinx myself... BUT... I think I scored something truly special for the guitar tonight. I'll put it to you guys this way, I have gotten a hold of every distributor in the United States looking for this and have been told by all of them I would have to wait 4 to 6 months to acquire it. Like I said, I don't want to jinx myself but this is a major score and will put this thing into the stratosphere as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## DSL100 Dude




----------



## Far Rider

Kev said:


> My wife has bought me an MIM Strat for my Xmas, it's sitting in her wardrobe right now but she won't even let me see it until the 25th :-(



Sounds like my sex life


----------



## Orpheus777

Hey guys I'm back... been very busy go see my site (5watt.Net) full of info on this wonderful amp... more coming... I will be posting more Mods all week so keep up. If you have any questions related to this amp ask now as I am trying to put together a large Q&A section on the site to address most the questions still floating out there... still stuggeling with your Low end... try one of my new Mercury Custom Shop Chokes... 
Orpheus


----------



## fast98dodge

Your stuff looks pretty cool. I can see lots of people buying your products. I'm tempted to buy another C5 so I can play...


----------



## Orpheus777

The Class 5 is a wonderful and affordable amp. IMO that makes it the perfect amp for the DIY kinda-guy. There is so much you can try and learn in the process. I'll keep the Mods and info coming... Low Watt amps are popping up everywhere and there is a reason and many of them like the Epi Jr or the Fender Champ or the Orange tiny terror... all have kits... I just thought it was time the C5 owners had some fun too...


----------



## Lowlife

Nice site, but I am missing the photos your old posts used to have


----------



## fast98dodge

I would especially like trying doing something like modifying a C5 down the road. The biggest thing I would need is very detailed instructions/advice so I don't ruin the thing or electrocute myself. 

One thing... I know you like the 10's in it, but is it theoretically possible to put a 12" speaker in the C5? If you had that mod, I don't think you'd have time to do anything else!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> I would especially like trying doing something like modifying a C5 down the road. The biggest thing I would need is very detailed instructions/advice so I don't ruin the thing or electrocute myself.
> 
> One thing... I know you like the 10's in it, but is it theoretically possible to put a 12" speaker in the C5? If you had that mod, I don't think you'd have time to do anything else!!!



This dude did it...I have modded my Marshall Class 5!!!

I've been swamped at work so not much time, but I keep checking in.


Hey Orpheus.  the site looks great, I'll check it out more when I get more time, but it looks like you've put a lot of time into it.


----------



## trobdcso

DSL100 Dude said:


> Very cool. I have always been fascinated with recording but have never gotten in to it.



I have NO recording equipment other than cheap stuff that sounds like shit. Every time I try and educate myself, I lose interest fast. The other thing is every time I save some money up to spend on recording, I buy another LP or Marshall (did it again yesterday, put $1,000.00 down on a LP for layaway.) I have a iPad, but I've never been good with figuring out how to record to it. It may be as simple as buying an adapter and running a mic right into Garage Band. I have the patience of a 2 year old when it comes to that shit.


----------



## jwebb1970

trobdcso said:


> I have NO recording equipment other than cheap stuff that sounds like shit. Every time I try and educate myself, I lose interest fast. The other thing is every time I save some money up to spend on recording, I buy another LP or Marshall (did it again yesterday, put $1,000.00 down on a LP for layaway.) I have a iPad, but I've never been good with figuring out how to record to it. It may be as simple as buying an adapter and running a mic right into Garage Band. I have the patience of a 2 year old when it comes to that shit.


 
Much like many of Apple's other products, GarageBand is fairly easy to navigate & learn. As well, there are very good online tutorials that are just a Google search away.

GB came installed on my last Mac and I also have the iOS version on an iPod Touch. Stuff recorded on the iPod can of course be imported over to the Mac version of GB.

For iOS GB, with which I only use guitar or the built in synth/keys/drum loops the gtr connects to the iPod via the Amplitube iLink adaptor. For the Mac, I connect using this:

M-Audio Fast Track MKII USB Audio Interface: Shop Pro Audio & Other Musical Instruments | Musician's Friend

Has a 1/4" instrument level input & an XLR input w/ phantom power. Once I end up with a decent mic, I plan on attempting some mic'ed C5 recordings. Up until now, gtr has been recorded strictly using the built in amp models. Fast Track is also USB powered, so no need for an ext wallwart.

I also use a Rock Band 3 keyboard controller connected to Mac via MIDI to utilize the GB keys/synths/bass/drums/etc

Fast Track came with a "lite" version of ProTools, but I've never used it - have just stuck w/ GB.

If nothing else, the iPod/Phone/Pad GB makes for a truly killer headphone amp/Portastudio combo. Apple amp models are quite good and the gtr-based FX are set up to be edited/arranged like stompboxes. Biggest surprise I had w/ the GB FX was with the delay "pedal" - even though it is 100% digital, it sounds - and behaves - just like an analog delay. Pretty impressive.

A friend used GB a while back to record an entire band live. Ran several mics to an old Mackie mixer, fed a stereo out to a Mac & recorded an entire gig for a "live bootleg". Turned out rather well.


----------



## jwebb1970

Orpheus777 said:


> The Class 5 is a wonderful and affordable amp. IMO that makes it the perfect amp for the DIY kinda-guy. There is so much you can try and learn in the process. I'll keep the Mods and info coming... Low Watt amps are popping up everywhere and there is a reason and many of them like the Epi Jr or the Fender Champ or the Orange tiny terror... all have kits... I just thought it was time the C5 owners had some fun too...


 

THanks for the post & website info. I assume your shop is located in/near Sacramento, based on your forum info. I'm about 45 minutes south of Fresno myself & am in the Sacto area semi-regularly.

While I do have a very qualified tech in town that I would most likely hire to do any C5 mods....if one were to schedule a visit to your shop enough in advance....could work get performed over the course of a couple days? Bookmarked your site & will keep checking back.


----------



## jwebb1970

Orpheus777 said:


> Hey guys I'm back... been very busy go see my site (5watt.Net) full of info on this wonderful amp... more coming... I will be posting more Mods all week so keep up. If you have any questions related to this amp ask now as I am trying to put together a large Q&A section on the site to address most the questions still floating out there... still stuggeling with your Low end... try one of my new Mercury Custom Shop Chokes...
> Orpheus


 
I'll add a question....out of curiousity, do any of the C5 mods to anything significant to the gain of the C5...i.e. alter the overdriven tone at all? Not necessarily looking at a MV mod, but curious what one can expect the C5 to sound like when dimed post-mods.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

trobdcso said:


> ... I have the patience of a 2 year old when it comes to that shit.



AMEN BROTHER!!!! This is me 1000%.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

jwebb1970 said:


> (paraphrase) Here is a ton of excellent info and a cool link to a very handy gadget...



*DUDE!!!*

That is some serious info in there. Thanks.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, don't work too hard. This is supposed to be the week we all slack off. 

...Or is that next week?...


----------



## jwebb1970

DSL100 Dude said:


> *DUDE!!!*
> 
> That is some serious info in there. Thanks.


 
No problem....sometimes I just start typing shit & next thing I know....several paragraphs taking up forum space. At least one other member here found use for this case of web rambling.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve, don't work too hard. This is supposed to be the week we all slack off.
> 
> ...Or is that next week?...



My work always picks up this time of year.


----------



## MM54

Since it's been a while since I've shared an update (probably much to your enjoyment) I will give a brief update before scurrying back off.

The first production CA10 will be built in January for sale to a local music shop. Most of the components are on order for it and the rest should be coming in soon. The front panel will be black, engraved to red, much like the original plan. They also should be a little brighter than the prototype, which is extremely dark (too dark). Orders are still planned to be accepted around late March into April, so keep watching for more info here as well as on the website.

Naturally I'll answer any questions you may have here.


----------



## DirtySteve

Matt, have you come up with a number yet?


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Matt, have you come up with a number yet?



I'll PM you in one moment


----------



## trobdcso

jwebb1970 said:


> Much like many of Apple's other products, GarageBand is fairly easy to navigate & learn. As well, there are very good online tutorials that are just a Google search away.
> 
> GB came installed on my last Mac and I also have the iOS version on an iPod Touch. Stuff recorded on the iPod can of course be imported over to the Mac version of GB.
> 
> For iOS GB, with which I only use guitar or the built in synth/keys/drum loops the gtr connects to the iPod via the Amplitube iLink adaptor. For the Mac, I connect using this:
> 
> M-Audio Fast Track MKII USB Audio Interface: Shop Pro Audio & Other Musical Instruments | Musician's Friend
> 
> Has a 1/4" instrument level input & an XLR input w/ phantom power. Once I end up with a decent mic, I plan on attempting some mic'ed C5 recordings. Up until now, gtr has been recorded strictly using the built in amp models. Fast Track is also USB powered, so no need for an ext wallwart.
> 
> I also use a Rock Band 3 keyboard controller connected to Mac via MIDI to utilize the GB keys/synths/bass/drums/etc
> 
> Fast Track came with a "lite" version of ProTools, but I've never used it - have just stuck w/ GB.
> 
> If nothing else, the iPod/Phone/Pad GB makes for a truly killer headphone amp/Portastudio combo. Apple amp models are quite good and the gtr-based FX are set up to be edited/arranged like stompboxes. Biggest surprise I had w/ the GB FX was with the delay "pedal" - even though it is 100% digital, it sounds - and behaves - just like an analog delay. Pretty impressive.
> 
> A friend used GB a while back to record an entire band live. Ran several mics to an old Mackie mixer, fed a stereo out to a Mac & recorded an entire gig for a "live bootleg". Turned out rather well.



Good info...thanks. I've recorded using the amp models, but I want to mic my big ball Marshalls and record those. I think this info and adapter will help. I do have the amplitube guitar adapter for ipad already. Now I just need to pay the rest of my LP off, buy a 1977 JMP or whatever Marshall releases in '12 for anniversary, then I will be able to buy recording equipment.


----------



## Orpheus777

Ok guys in response to your comments...





Lowlife said:


> Nice site, but I am missing the photos your old posts used to have


Hey Don't worry the truth is I have hundreds of pics and I will be posting more mods and pics over the next two weeks... the site is an ongoing project that I will continue to add... pics are something everyone wants so check back in the new year and they will be there.. I was slammed for a while there but other then a few part orders this week is very slow bad for me good for others as it gives me the time to write... I apologize for the delay on all this by my writings don't pay the bills so it always takes a back seat... however I have much to share






fast98dodge said:


> I would especially like trying doing something like modifying a C5 down the road. The biggest thing I would need is very detailed instructions/advice so I don't ruin the thing or electrocute myself.
> One thing... I know you like the 10's in it, but is it theoretically possible to put a 12" speaker in the C5? If you had that mod, I don't think you'd have time to do anything else!!!


Well my kits come with a few more instructions and pics then you get on line... the two together will be enough for most, if not then you need to get the basic safety stuff down. For legal reasons I can not supply this with the kits. But there are many sources where you can learn the basics so get educated, it will be worth it! 
As far as the 12" speaker Mod... tell you the truth I have been working on this and considering this for some time... here are my thoughts...
First off every speaker has it's own response curve and certain frequencies it highlights or sounds best at... usually the "better" or more costly speakers pick up more of the nuances of an amps tone... well the stock C5 has some low end issues (as well as some others) and when I tried "Upgrading" to 12" (and I tried 8 types) They all seemed to take the bad parts of the C5 tone and make them worse... it also took most of the good things the C5 was doing and made it worse... I know that many will disagree but I think this inherent in the design and lay-out. Anyone ever wonder why Marshall didn't put out a 12" combo or cab despite thousands of requests?? My guess is that if they ever do they will make a few slight adjustments in fact I think they already should and may be working on it, if not maybe they should give me a call... anyhow the good news is that somewhere along the line of doing my Mods ( I think after the choke) This no longer was true! I just did up a customers Head and he told me that he wanted to run it thru a Greenback so when I did all my ear tests thru out the Mod I plugged into my souce greenback cab. The last couple things I did with his amp which included that choke nailed it! and if a C5 was modded like that I would recommend a 12" speaker but until then IMO your better off with the stock 10". It is not a bad speaker and with it's thinner sound and "narrow band-width" I think a better match for a stock C5.
The other problem I have is that I really love the look of the C5 Combo and don't want to mess with that. But if you change the Baffle to fit a 12" in this combo you have to change the whole front of the amp. Also the Cab itself is a bit thin and I don't think it supports a 12" all that well, remember this is an amp infamouse for it's noise, vibration etc... adding a 12 in there could make this worse.
But I have been working on this dilemma... here is where I stand today...
Solution 1) I am working with a local cabnit maker and we are tossing ides around of how to sure up the cab and add a nice looking baffle if I am happy with the results I will make this available to all, it is the cheapest route...
Solution 2) Buy the Head, Mod it and use any "matching" 12" cab and I do beleive the Greenback (Heritage) is a good match.
Solution 3) The most expensive and least practical but the one I am leaning towards... build some new cabs. This what I like. I am looking for ways to get this done as cheap as possible but you pay for what you get and a professional cab will cost...
I will let you guys know how that one turns out down the road some...






jwebb1970 said:


> THanks for the post & website info. I assume your shop is located in/near Sacramento, based on your forum info. I'm about 45 minutes south of Fresno myself & am in the Sacto area semi-regularly.
> While I do have a very qualified tech in town that I would most likely hire to do any C5 mods....if one were to schedule a visit to your shop enough in advance....could work get performed over the course of a couple days? Bookmarked your site & will keep checking back.


Hey sounds good... I'm in Placerville about 30 min above Sacramento and yes if planned in advance turn around can be very quick... do check back and do drop a line if I can be of assistance.






jwebb1970 said:


> I'll add a question....out of curiousity, do any of the C5 mods to anything significant to the gain of the C5...i.e. alter the overdriven tone at all? Not necessarily looking at a MV mod, but curious what one can expect the C5 to sound like when dimed post-mods.


 
The Answer to this is yes and no... most my Mods work on improving the amps tone not so much as adding gain. These Mods do however change the overall tone and gain structure... so you get better gain not more. Also in doing these Mods I take small section of the circuit and do them up point to point this makes your gain go farther... so the net result is much more sustain and what appears to be more gain but it ain't... The two Mods I would recommend most for those who wanted to go in that direction would be my new Custom Choke, it will make your amp a lead machine when cranked and the Mid-Boost which is great for that exra mid-hump for solos but I haven't wrote about that one yet...


----------



## jwebb1970

Orpheus777 said:


> Ok guys in response to your comments...
> 
> Hey sounds good... I'm in Placerville about 30 min above Sacramento and yes if planned in advance turn around can be very quick... do check back and do drop a line if I can be of assistance.


 
Thanks for the fast reply - I can & will keep this in mind. I'd also add that your comments on the C5 & mods for it have been a refreshing change of pace from the other forum some of us here have vistied where such info has been doled out (looking @ you, mylespaul.com forums). While a seemingly gifted & generous tech has posted quite a bit of info on similar C5 mods he has done, the tone there towards the amp itself, its designers and its fans has been occasionally negative & "douchebag"-y, if you will. 



Orpheus777 said:


> The Answer to this is yes and no... most my Mods work on improving the amps tone not so much as adding gain. These Mods do however change the overall tone and gain structure... so you get better gain not more. Also in doing these Mods I take small section of the circuit and do them up point to point this makes your gain go farther... so the net result is much more sustain and what appears to be more gain but it ain't... The two Mods I would recommend most for those who wanted to go in that direction would be my new Custom Choke, it will make your amp a lead machine when cranked and the Mid-Boost which is great for that exra mid-hump for solos but I haven't wrote about that one yet...


 
Also good to know. Not necessarily looking to add gain, but to see if a "tightening up" of the natural overdrive would be a result. If so, I could see this being interpreted as "more". And let's face it - OD pedals exist for me to take it to "11". Your choke/mid boost options sound interesting. And any tightening up of what can be bloated low end would be cool, too.

Of course, I sound like I'm unhappy w/ the C5 combo as is - I am not. On it's own, it has so far been a wonderful "around the house" tube combo, which is something I've been thinking about for a few years. But being a former owner of a modded Marshall head back in the day, a tricked out British-made amp is something I've always had affection for. I will keep checking back both on your website & around here as well. THanks again...


----------



## JakeBluesRocker

DSL100 Dude said:


> I am glad you posted that. I like the V30's too but haven't played my C5 through a cab with 'em yet. I have run a C5 in to a 1960TV with Greenbacks and that was sweet. A bit boomy but the tv cab I think highlights the low end.



Maybe you could try the Celestion V10?


----------



## JakeBluesRocker

fast98dodge said:


> It doesn't matter, JakeBluesRocker...
> 
> You'll never buy one.
> 
> Instead, you'll start about a million different threads throughout multiple forums asking people that have them who are happy the same questions over and over and by the time you are ready to buy 20 years from now, they'll be coming out with C5 Reissues...



Don't think so pal,I revived a few of my old solid states,am still waiting for something with *a little bit more gain and bite than the class 5,so please back off bitchZ!*


----------



## fast98dodge

DirtySteve said:


> My work always picks up this time of year.


 
Are you Santa Claus???


----------



## fast98dodge

JakeBluesRocker said:


> Don't think so pal,I revived a few of my old solid states,am still waiting for something with *a little bit more gain and bite than the class 5,so please back off bitchZ!*


 
Buy the C5 and a Fulltone OCD and you'll have plenty of gain and bite...

I don't know if I'll buy the interface and mic stand/cable tomorrow or wait until after X-Mas, but when I do and get it figured out, I will post some clips and you will hear how much gain and bite is at one's disposal... Maybe that will take you off the fence and buy one, bitchZ...


----------



## JakeBluesRocker

fast98dodge said:


> bitchZ...



 I was just kidding with that


----------



## Orpheus777

jwebb1970 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply - I can & will keep this in mind. I'd also add that your comments on the C5 & mods for it have been a refreshing change of pace from the other forum some of us here have vistied where such info has been doled out (looking @ you, mylespaul.com forums). While a seemingly gifted & generous tech has posted quite a bit of info on similar C5 mods he has done, the tone there towards the amp itself, its designers and its fans has been occasionally negative & "douchebag"-y, if you will.
> 
> *This is unfortunate... I don't know the guy but I can say that it is often easy to ruffle feathers around these parts because everyone has there own ideas and what's "good" is subjective... but my shit...is good... People can be very opinionated about these things... some techs can't hear a difference between brands or types of components... others do etc...*
> 
> Also good to know. Not necessarily looking to add gain, but to see if a "tightening up" of the natural overdrive would be a result. If so, I could see this being interpreted as "more". And let's face it - OD pedals exist for me to take it to "11". Your choke/mid boost options sound interesting. And any tightening up of what can be bloated low end would be cool, too.
> 
> Of course, I sound like I'm unhappy w/ the C5 combo as is - I am not. On it's own, it has so far been a wonderful "around the house" tube combo, which is something I've been thinking about for a few years. But being a former owner of a modded Marshall head back in the day, a tricked out British-made amp is something I've always had affection for. I will keep checking back both on your website & around here as well. THanks again...


 
I agree with you hear... I love the C5 too... hence why I chose it. It is the aim of all my Mods not to change the basic character of the amp but to improve upon it. Other Mods are aimed at making the amp more versatile and some upgrades to make it a full professional level tool. 

The Choke will help that low end a ton... to see why read my just posted MOD 11... adding a choke...


----------



## fast98dodge

JakeBluesRocker said:


> I was just kidding with that


 
I know... Jake, if they don't premiere an AFD at the Namm show in Jan, you should be done with it and buy a C5...

Orpheus, I would post your site in your sig... I hate having to type it in and will get you free ad time every time you post...


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> Are you Santa Claus???



   ...didn't see that coming! No, I'm the draftman for a construction company and people seem to start planning for projects for after the 1st of the year and tax time. It's like this every year.


----------



## fast98dodge

I've been selling appliances the last 9 years or so and it's definitely the time of year when people are planning remodels/new construction/etc... 

I still think you're not being entirely truthful, Santa...LOL...


----------



## MM54

fast98dodge said:


> I've been selling appliances the last 9 years or so and it's definitely the time of year when people are planning remodels/new construction/etc...
> 
> I still think you're not being entirely truthful, Santa...LOL...



Our fridge blew up two days ago, any suggestions? We don't necessarily have a lot to spend.

(I'm serious, we're going refrigerator shopping this afternoon)


----------



## fast98dodge

How much money do you have and I'll tell you the best possible thing... PM me if you want... For sure, no Frigidaire, they suck major ass these days...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Feel free to keep it open discussion. I too have been thinking of updating the very 70's kitchen that we have so new appliances will be on the list in the next month or two.


----------



## fast98dodge

Let me know what you have in mind and I can help you figure it out. Some people want to blow their wad on a nice fridge and sacrifice features on the range or whatever and just want it to look cool and cohesive. Others (like me) would go nuts on the cooking side and not on the fridge. Some go nuts on it all!!! Give me an idea and we'll go from there...


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## JakeBluesRocker

fast98dodge said:


> I know... Jake, if they don't premiere an AFD at the Namm show in Jan, you should be done with it and buy a C5...
> 
> Orpheus, I would post your site in your sig... I hate having to type it in and will get you free ad time every time you post...


----------



## fast98dodge

Here's a pic of the neck... Lots of finish work to be done on it still... The angle the pic was taken makes the ebony look light... Some of the other pics he sent show the ebony to be quite a bit darker...


----------



## Orpheus777

fast98dodge said:


> I know... Jake, if they don't premiere an AFD at the Namm show in Jan, you should be done with it and buy a C5...
> 
> Orpheus, I would post your site in your sig... I hate having to type it in and will get you free ad time every time you post...


 
Hey i would love to do this but can't figure out how ...
I will type it in for now but if you could point me in the right direction it would be appreciated... thanks...
Well I am sick and cracked out on Sudafed and can't sleep so I'm about to post Mod 12...

Orpheus
Home
http://5watt.net/

Duh... I got it now... just type it in...


----------



## DirtySteve

Have great weekend and Merry Christmas C5 brothers!


----------



## jwebb1970

Back at ya, Steve! And at everyone else here, too.

Week btwn XMAS & New Years finds me on vacation....I predict the C5 getting a major workout during that time.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Merry Christmas you guys


----------



## fast98dodge

Merry X-Mas everyone...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

*Merry Christmas to all my Class 5 brothers!*


----------



## alvinratsim

Just got mine today, merry xmas guys!


----------



## fast98dodge

Congrats, enjoy!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Congratulations.


----------



## fast98dodge

If any of you are VH fans, their site has been updated. Looks like a new tour and album next year. Tickets start going on sale in January and the new album hits 2/7/12...


----------



## esquire

fast98dodge said:


> If any of you are VH fans, their site has been updated. Looks like a new tour and album next year. Tickets start going on sale in January and the new album hits 2/7/12...


Spare me dear Lord


----------



## fast98dodge

Yippie!!! I just got a package of goodies from halfway across the world... I'm just waiting on one more piece which my contact said should be available and shipped hopefully tomorrow... Gosh, talk about jumping through hoops!!! I will say, I'm pretty confident one of the things that came in today is probably the only example in the United States right now...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am guessing the wood for your custom?


----------



## fast98dodge

Nope, all the wood is up in Washington State where Scott is. I won't say until the guitar is built and I post photos. I know it's kinda cheesy that I won't say since this isn't a CIA themed axe, but with all the hoops I had to jump through to acquire it, it's really special and will definitely give the guitar a unique look. I just hope that my contact is correct and can get the last piece for me and sent tomorrow. Actually I was impressed that UPS got it to me as quick as they did. It was in Kentucky on Xmas eve and then sat there until midnight today when their employees went back to work. It made it from there to my doorstep 20 minutes south of Austin, TX in 10 hours... I guess since I spent over 60 bucks for international shipping, it better come quickly!!!


----------



## Midnight Blues

Congrats Alvin and welcome to the club!


----------



## jwebb1970

Meet my Class5's new best friend.

MXR GCM66. A Guitar Center exclusive MXR OD pedal that was originally part of an anniversary/Independence Day (IIRC) promo in 2010 where these were sold for $20-$25. My local GC still had some in stock & was selling off the remaining pedals for $22.97 - normal GC price was $39.99.

Did a little research & found that this cheap OD pedal was actually something kinda special, beyond its "exclusive" reversed green/off white paint job. The pedal is a Taiwanese built version of an existing US MXR OD (GT-OD, I believe). Inside the pedal, there is a switch that when engaged one way, gives you the MXR GT-OD (Tube Screamer clone), the other way, the Zakk Wylde OD (bass boost, scooped mids).

It seems I dig the GT-OD side, as the first thing I did was take the thing apart to dick w/ the switch. Cannot see any apparent difference in build quality or materials in this Asian made MXR. Same housing, pots, jacks, etc as my US made 78 Distortion, near as I can tell.

Pedal sounds great all around w/ the C5. Use it to get a nice full cranked crunch @ low volume with the OD gain up, or crank the C5 all the way & kick in the OD with less gain, more output....does a very wonderful thing to your tone

OR crank the C5 & crank the OD gain, also very!

EIther way, if looking for a solid OD pedal that won't jack your C5 tone but still take you to 11, see if a local GC has any of these Classic Overdrives on hand (they may also have them in the standard green casing/white text). Even @ the regular selling price of $40, it's a pretty sweet deal. But keep in ind, the GC website no longer shows these as available to ship - you would have to go in store to find 'em, although their site can tell you if any locations near you have 'em.

edit: also, if looking for a new wah pedal, another thing like the MXR OD to look out for at GC stores. The metallic red GCB95 CryBaby wah. Carries the normal GCB95 model number, but comes in red sparkle paint (like the Slash wah, IIRC), has the red Fassel inductor & the pot used in the "vintage" CryBaby. My local GC was selling them for $59 when I picked up the MXR OD on 12/27/11. I own one of these already & it does sound quite good for the "cheap" Dunlop Crybaby. Looks cool, too.


----------



## IbanezMark

I've heard awesome things about that pedal. I'd love to get my hands on one!


----------



## DirtySteve

I have the green one, but I think I like that cream color better.  I put an external switch on mine so I don't have to take it apart to switch it....the switch adds a 22k resister to the circuit. I didn't know which position was which until now...thanks. I dig the GT-OD side as well.


----------



## alvinratsim

Midnight Blues said:


> Congrats Alvin and welcome to the club!



thanks guys! this baby is so loud for 5 watts, im enjoying it!


----------



## jwebb1970

Nice switch mod on your MXR, Dirty Steve - thinking I may need to give that a whirl myself.

I'll add that since playing w/ the MXR Classic OD, I've thought less about modding the C5. Getting "that tone" in my head seems a lot easier w/ the OD, although I do think the input jack upgrade/resistor change is still gonna happen.

Also, did some digging...the red GC exclusive CryBaby I mentioned last post....based on the Dunlop/MXR catalog that came packed w/ the Classic OD, looks like its actually the CryBaby Classic done up in red & listed as a standard GCB95. Again, a great deal on a nicer wah than what the price normally gets you.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks. I just disassembled the internal switch without removing it from the circuit board and soldered my wires directly to the contacts, it was easier than I thought it would be. 

I saw another one somewhere that someone mounted the switch on top, between the vol. and gain knobs, but my switch was too big to mount it there. It barely fit where I put it. If I get the cream one too, which I probably will, I'll get a smaller switch and mount it on top. 

My next pedal is going to be an SD-1 and I'm sending it to OFA (HotTubes) to get it modded. I've read too many good things about his mod and I can't fight the _GAS_ anymore.


----------



## dixie hustler

I'm pretty giddy right now. I'll be joining the classy club in a few hours. Heading out to get my red combo! $377 plus $135 off for some pedals I'm not using. It will join my family of a 76' super lead, and a 900 mkIII 2500. I also have my Marshall 4-12 and Marshall 2-12 to plug it into. I can't wait! May have to check out some pedals also. I tried it with an ocd and got a great tone at low vol. I'll keep you posted..


----------



## dixie hustler

Lot of pages to read hear. Notice some talk of tube swap. Is there a tube that everyone seems to agree on that sounds the best in The C5 combo? May pick a few up when I'm out. Not real hip on the different tones from the different brands avaiable. Any ideas for me?


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, congrats DH!... I did a lot of tube rolling when I first got mine because I was looking to get a certain sound and feel out of it. I was trying tighten up the bottom and get a little more gain. I preferred a Mullard ri in V1, a tungsol in v2, with a JJ power tube (TAD el84 sounded good to me, too)... I'm running high gain NOS preamps now though. 

I would suggest getting a few different brands if you can and try them in different positions to find what you prefer. ...but hell, there are some guys that are still running the stock tubes and loving it....I think I might be a bit of a cork sniffer.


----------



## ynot

You guys are gonna think Im fuckin' crazy,but with the amp volume at about 11:00 & a TS7 in hot mode (yeah the one no one likes) is really doing it for me.I set the TS7 gain 0,leval max,tone 12:00,& you can put a delay after it cus the amp itself aint that dirty at that level (at least not w/ my p/u's)....Ok,lets hear it...I prefer my cheapo pedal over the others with this amp (I can hear the jokes flying now,but it dont bother me cus I get a good laugh outa you guys sometimes,lol)


----------



## ynot

The Classic Overdive IS a nice pedal too BTW.A little too honky in the mids for me right now,but I just got the amp & the speaker is not yet broken in.Love it with my plexi though...in fact love it with the Bassman as well.Good pedal for cheap.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I got an MXR custom modified OD to go with my custom badass distortion for my C5 for christmas, it arrives tomorrow. Im pretty stoked about it.


----------



## dixie hustler

Just got home with my new C5. Wanted red but the store that had it had the 2010 model. I wanted the half watt switch. Went to GC and low and behold! I snagged a white one with gold pipe, wheat grill and old school plexi Marshall logo! I love it! Also grabbed the mrx classic overdrive as mentioned above. Really nice pedal for cheap. Doesn't change your tone, Juat adds nice buttery overdrive at low vol. Haven't seen many with the solid plastic plexi style Marshall logo. I'm using my cell now so ill take pix later when I'm on the computer.


----------



## fast98dodge

And the C5 family grows again....

Welcome!!!

It's 9 o clock here and just reading how everyone is giddy with their new amp, I almost wanna plug in and slightly annoy the neighbors...LOL...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

WOW! 

What great stuff the past few days. Do all the GC's have this MXR deal? I may have to get one to play with.
Ynot, I actually liked the TS7 when I played with one a while back. I think it's awesome that you are getting some good mojo from it.

I just spent the day in Hill Country of Texas and I have to admit, I am feeling inspired. Can't wait to get home and fire up my C5's.


----------



## fast98dodge

Damn, you were in my general neck of the woods, DSL100 Dude??? Where were you???


----------



## dixie hustler

I didn't get the $22. Deal at my GC. Bastards! But still at $40. It's a great deal.all the guys at GC were amazed with the c5 and the mrx together.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Did the LBJ ranch, hit the animal zoo and tried to eat lunch at Blue Bonnet but they were closed for the week. 

Really wanted some of that peanut butter pie.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dh, I bet they do the same crap to me.


----------



## fstrat59slp

hey if you guys have any advice I'd sure take some right now.. heres the link to my issue hopefully my explanation isn't too hard to follow.

http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/37165-dsl-100-help-needed.html


----------



## fstrat59slp

Oh DSL100 here's a little more Eye candy for you..





quality is not so great on this pic sorry about that


----------



## dixie hustler

IF i can get the pix to upload, heres my new baby!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Dixie Hustler that is a sexy class 5.. I really am digging the vintage style logos. I originally wanted white but ended up with red haha, kinda ironic


----------



## dixie hustler

Looks like Lester is taking a liking. Sexy couple i must say


----------



## dixie hustler

fstrat59slp said:


> Dixie Hustler that is a sexy class 5.. I really am digging the vintage style logos. I originally wanted white but ended up with red haha, kinda ironic



lol thanks. i really wanted the half watt switch. I'm glad that didnt pan out tho. I love the plexi logo.


----------



## DirtySteve

dixie hustler said:


> Looks like Lester is taking a liking. Sexy couple i must say



Wow! That's a match made in heaven if there ever was one!


----------



## Far Rider

dixie hustler said:


> Looks like Lester is taking a liking. Sexy couple i must say



I'll see your Lester and raise you a Strat....


----------



## jwebb1970

dixie hustler said:


> I didn't get the $22. Deal at my GC. Bastards! But still at $40. It's a great deal.all the guys at GC were amazed with the c5 and the mrx together.


 
I wonder if my $22.97 MXR Classic OD was mismarked from the pre-XMAS sales. I expected to pay $40 for it 2 days after XMAS (and it to be green w/ white script). Got to GC & all they had was the off-white/green script version (3-4 new in box, IIRC). The display model was partially obscured by the "Clearance" tag for the pedal.

Employee had to force the sale price as it came up in inventory as $39.99, so it is conceivable that these pedals went off-sale after XMAS, but my local GC neglected to remove the signage in the display case. I don't feel too bad, as I think the markup on these is rather steep. 

Even @ $40, the Classic OD is a smokin' deal. Despite its being Taiwan-made as opposed to the normally all-US built Dunlop/MXR stuff, it so far appears to be no less indestructable than any other stompbox in the MXR line & looks to be using the same level of parts. I see no visible differnece btwn the M66 and the CB 78 Distortion in terms of build quality.

Bust open the M66 & access the secret switch & decide whether you prefer the MXR GT-OD or the ZW44 Berzerker OD, as this pedal is essentially both in one box for way less coin than either of those models separately. I myself plan to mod the M66 with an external switch as DirtySteve did so I can access the 2 modes without totally dismantling the pedal.

I've pretty much leave mine on whenever I play the C5 (unless going for the cleanest tone possible, which is rare). Just as touch sensitive as the C5 itself and I find that when cranking the Marshall, the MXR helps with the bass "bloat" - cuts lows a bit in GT-OD mode, but in a very preferrable way. Also sounds excellent as a boost in front of the 78 Distortion. Semi-crunchy blues, Page/Hendrix rock, EVH "brown sound", full tilt Tool-ish metal tones.....I'm getting all this via the C5 combo & the MXR goodies. Lovin' it!


----------



## dixie hustler

fast98dodge said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what does "FTW" mean???



I just googled this before I read your post. Lol.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Well guys I got home from work about an hour ago and immediately went to the fed ex box sitting on the floor. Inside was my new MXR custom badass modified OD, this is the OD pedal to go with my custom badass distortion in front of my C5 that gives me the exact tones I have always been looking for, ..badass of course. Tons of sweet gain between the 2 if thats your game, and with the 100hz knob you get a lot of lost bottom end without cranking your bass on the amp all the way and there is every bluesy rock country wahtever the hell you want tones in between. Choc full of Marshally goodness at all times throughout the twisting of the knobs. These 2 together or independent are a home run with the class 5. Of course, this is just my opinion. Good stuff on all the new class 5s around here and I love the new creme one.


----------



## Papus

FTW means Fuck The World.
There are some politically correct soft-cocks who have been falsely raised by the system to believe it means For The Win, but this is an obvious faggotry


----------



## Stringjunkie

Steve I sent you a pm


----------



## dixie hustler

Free the whales?


----------



## ynot

Just tried my MXR Classic Distortion (Dist III) w/it & think I may like it even better.Again set dist 0 level 10.Its amazing how some pedals suit certain amps & not others.I didnt like the damn thing b4,just tried it out of curiosity.


----------



## dixie hustler

Well I'm off to get some new tubes. I'm ready to start playing around with the tone. JJ for the power, Mullard ri, And Tungsol for pre. Guessing ill get 2 of each and play around some. Maybe a Mullard for power too. So many options. Looking for a little bit tighter tone I guess. Don't wanna lose volume or add gain. Any ideas or what I mentioned a good start?


----------



## Segovia

I'm one of the people who got a rattling c5. I shot a quick vid with my iPhone. It's kind of a metallic/glassy rattle. Especially evident the last 4 seconds or so of this vid.

Anybody have any thoughts as to what the cause could be? I've swapped tubes, tried lining all contact points between the chassis and cabinet with felt, went through the pdf Marshall put out regarding the rattle. It's still there. Help!

c5Rattle.MOV - YouTube


----------



## Orpheus777

Segovia said:


> I'm one of the people who got a rattling c5. I shot a quick vid with my iPhone. It's kind of a metallic/glassy rattle. Especially evident the last 4 seconds or so of this vid.
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts as to what the cause could be? I've swapped tubes, tried lining all contact points between the chassis and cabinet with felt, went through the pdf Marshall put out regarding the rattle. It's still there. Help!
> 
> c5Rattle.MOV - YouTube


 

Happy news years to all my C5 buddies out there...

Ok as far as your trouble... that sounds like pre-amp (tube) noise and not a cab vibrating problem... I don't have the amp here to determine for certain but it is my guess that your problem is electrical in nature and not mechanical even if brought on by vibration... so what to do... first try to determine or isolate at what stage this noise is being generated; once this has been established then a variety of techniques can be employed to address it. 

There is no easy answer and issues like this can be very difficult to track down and while the ultimate "fix" may be very simple, a tech could spend hrs figuring out what this fix is. You may want to consider taking this to a qualified tech. If your under warranty take it to a Marshall cert tech and if he can't fix it, try to get Marshall to swap you for another. I know that some Marshall cert Tech's have used several Mods/fixes to get rid of certain re-occuring noise issues in the C5; sometimes even relocating certain parts to the bottom of the board. Truth is this amps layout has much cross-talk and jumper wires etc... and all these things contribute to many of these sort of issues...

I assume your not a tech so I can't really recommend opening up the amp and employing some of the advance techniques it would take to track this baby down plus such a discussion would be way past the scope of this thread. "Noise" in general in this amp is such a re-occurring issue that I will eventually address this as best I can in some future article on my site http://5watt.net/ some of this info is not suitable to the novice as it may require you working directly inside your amp with live voltages.

So what to do outside of taking it to a pro??? Don't worry while there are no easy answers here, I won't leave you hanging... 

Remember I mentioned stage isolation above... well one of the ways a novice can do this is by tube substitution. You have 2 preamp tubes in this amp, replace them one at a time with a known good tube and listen to hear if the "noise" is ever affected by either change... did it get better or worse or stay exactly the same? I recommend you do this using a 12AT7 or a 12AY7 as well as the stock 12ax7.... the reason why???... these tubes have different characteristics then the stock 12ax7 and may help you isolate the issue. For instance the 12ay7 has less gain but takes a little more current... this reduction in gain may make the issue go away if so then we have isolated our problem to that section of the preamp; even if it makes it worse we may still have isolated it and if we can isolate "the where" then we can begin to figure what to do. 

Once isolated here are a few simple things you can do... it maybe that a component within that section simply needs to be moved ever so slightly in on way or the other or maybe a part arching and so on... but the first step is to identify about where the problem "is" and the careful observation and probing around in that section could lead you to finding the troubled part... but this may require you working with live voltages. Please make sure you know what you are doing and observe all industry standard safety per-cautions. 

One technique, first made famous by Gerald Weber, is called the Chop-stick technique. The principle here is simple enough... a (dry) Wooden chopstick will not conduct electricity; it is therefor "safe" to prob around your amp with this "tool" instead of your finger... so for example, let's say that thru tube substitution you isolated your noise to be in the first stage of your pre-amp... you now have a tool you can safely use to push, tap, carefully bend and prob etc... all the components within the stage you identified. Now listen to see how this "probing" is affecting your "noise" and you may isolate the component that is giving you the problem.

Besides your ears also use your eyes... look for anything out of the ordinary. Sometimes this can be obvious like a burnt part or broken lead and oat ther times they can be tricky like the leads of two parts are simply to close together causing interference... or parts could be arching... sometimes under low light you can see this arching easier. At times even component orientation can cause problems. That's right sometimes components simply need to be physically moved and much,much more... and the reasons behind the why varies from case to case... but what remains the same is that the tech must first identify at what stage the problem exists and then what components are at fault... then he/she will be able employ a variety of techniques, like those I briefly mentioned above, to solve what-ever the issue is.

So what's my guess here without your amp in front of me???

One of the most successful mods I use to get rid of that exact type of noise in this amp is to simply upgrade the Grid wires. Use shorter wire of a higher quality that also has a ground-able sleeve (like coaxial cable) so that you can electronically isolate the grid wires. I go more into this in one of my threads, but don't recall which. In a nut shell these grids are the most micro-phonic point in most any amp... your grid wires act like little antennas picking up and magnifying noise and interference most creating junk heard most especially on the High-end... which is what you got. Sometime just shortening these wires may help, other times you may also need to ground or make them electronically opposite to the grid in order to reject noise. Do this to all 4 grid wires and you may be set to go.

Good-luck

Orpheus
Home


----------



## fast98dodge

Happy New Year, my C5 family...

Off to Houston to see my good friends whom I haven't had a chance to see since I've lived down here...

Be safe, everyone... I want to see you guys posting next year!!!


----------



## Segovia

Orpheus777 said:


> Happy news years to all my C5 buddies out there...
> 
> Ok as far as your trouble... that sounds like pre-amp (tube) noise and not a cab vibrating problem... I don't have the amp here to determine for certain but it is my guess that your problem is electrical in nature and not mechanical even if brought on by vibration... so what to do... first try to determine or isolate at what stage this noise is being generated; once this has been established then a variety of techniques can be employed to address it.



I've swapped all tubes in the amp several times, and the noise persists. I just moved some nice NOS glass into it tonight and the noise persists. I'm pretty convinced the noise is from the chassis, not the cabinet. It's definitely vibration related though. It only seems to happen at certain frequencies as well (some specific notes cause it; others do not). Like I stated before, I've already checked all of the obvious stuff (screws, the marshall pdf, etc...).

I even had somebody else play while I poked around at components in the amp to no avail. 

I don't think I can go any further with this one. I'm probably just going to throw the amp up on Craigslist and cut my losses.

*On a side note, it sounded absolutely killer with the NOS RFT in v1 (other than the annoying noises).


----------



## dixie hustler

Kinda slow in here. Everyone must be busy rocking there C5! So nos RCA 12ax7 all tested and what not for 20 A pop sound about right? The cat I'm getting them from supplies to George at Metro amp. Among others. So I know he is trust worthy. Getting 2 for the Class 5 and 3 for my 76'superlead 1959.


----------



## fast98dodge

Gotta go to work today, but I have the next few days off to make some noise...

I do have to say something...

With a name like Dixie Hustler, I sure as hell would never play poker or pool with you for money...LOL...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

dixie hustler said:


> Kinda slow in here. Everyone must be busy rocking there C5! So nos RCA 12ax7 all tested and what not for 20 A pop sound about right? The cat I'm getting them from supplies to George at Metro amp. Among others. So I know he is trust worthy. Getting 2 for the Class 5 and 3 for my 76'superlead 1959.



Excellent! Look forward to your review.


----------



## fast98dodge

We may have company... I just read in another thread that there is going to be a bunch of little 1 watt combos and heads for the 50th anniversary. They will be very limited so there won't be a hell of a lot of them out there at least for now... JTM, JMP, DSL, JCM, JVM I believe is the ones they are doing.


----------



## DirtySteve

Happy New Year fella's!! I've been off for a few day's, but it's business as usual today. 

I've had a great weekend!! My pickup (Straitjacket from MHD) arrived friday afternoon (to late to post) and it's awesome in the Godin! It's exactly what I was hoping for...I also saw a post friday by Carrots in another thread where he explained how to float a trem so that got me thinking and of course I had to try it since mine was blocked. Now I don't know why, but somehow it made the guitar sound much better, even unplugged....before it was kind of brittle on the top end and spiky in places...I was concerned I wouldn't be able to live with that even though it plays so well...not anymore! It's awesome!!

...On top of that I picked up an 18 volt adapter for my MXR KFK eq that I was running with a 9v because the adapter was dead when I bought it used. Until a recent thread on it I didn't even realize it was supposed to be 18 volt. It blows the GE-7 away IMO!

With all those things combined I'm getting the best tones I've gotten so far out of my Class5! ...even the metal tones I haven't been able to get! I've given it hell the 2 days and had a blast!! ...life is good!


----------



## DirtySteve

Segovia said:


> I'm one of the people who got a rattling c5. I shot a quick vid with my iPhone. It's kind of a metallic/glassy rattle. Especially evident the last 4 seconds or so of this vid.
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts as to what the cause could be? I've swapped tubes, tried lining all contact points between the chassis and cabinet with felt, went through the pdf Marshall put out regarding the rattle. It's still there. Help!
> 
> c5Rattle.MOV - YouTube



Damn, man that's not good. looks like you've already tried everything. ...warranty maybe?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Thats great stuff Steve! I'm glad you're digging the MHD pups, they are sweet! Im using a DC brick to power my pedals and it keeps things quiet for me, is that 18 volt plugin noisy?


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Thats great stuff Steve! I'm glad you're digging the MHD pups, they are sweet! Im using a DC brick to power my pedals and it keeps things quiet for me, *is that 18 volt plugin noisy?*



Not at all since I learned to cut the freq.s I don't want instead of boosting the ones I do. It was noisier with the 9v. I set the gain all the way up and the volume about 3/4 and it kicks the C5 in just right, tightens the bass and and kind of "pulls the blanket' off, with guitar volume I'm going from cleanish blues to all out hard rock...then I hit the eq with an od and I'm jammin' early thrash! (< that's what I haven't been able to get) 

I blame most of this on the pickup though. High output but it doesn't really respond like a hot pickup. It's 16.6k but it doesn't seem as hot as my Custom 8 that's around 14k. Whatever the magic is, it works and it won't be my last MHD pup. I love it!


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm glad your axe is coming along, nicely, DirtySteve...

As far as mine goes, the body is being cut this week and I talked to my paint guy on the phone for the first time since deciding to this build. Before this, it was all emails... Nonetheless, I'm very excited about his confidence to make this thing look hot!!!

Meanwhile, I am babysitting one of Scott's old guitars that a friend of mine bought a few years ago. It's an EBMM EVH clone he built before Sterling's slick lawyers got old designs copyrighted, and I will say it's a great guitar, nicer than the factory built ones. I was visiting my friends on New Year's and my buddy had me play it and then told me to take it home with me. I don't know how soon I'll make it back to Houston but I am guessing I'll have this thing for a few months, at least until mine is done... He hasn't been playing much these days so he knows that I'll keep it in the rotation for sure.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, congrats on all your recent treats. I know that getting that sound has been a constant endeavor for you. 

Any chance you can post up some sound clips of that early thrash?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dodge! How 'bout a few pics?


----------



## fast98dodge

Pics of the EBMM clone or the bits and pieces of mine???


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> I'm glad your axe is coming along, nicely, DirtySteve...
> 
> As far as mine goes, the body is being cut this week and I talked to my paint guy on the phone for the first time since deciding to this build. Before this, it was all emails... Nonetheless, I'm very excited about his confidence to make this thing look hot!!!



Thanks, 98...I'm glad to hear your's is, too. Yeah, I was kinda holding off on everything until I knew it was going to sound good and now that I know...it's on!



DSL100 Dude said:


> Dodge! How 'bout a few pics?



Yes! pics of the build, is he sending you any?



DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve, congrats on all your recent treats. I know that getting that sound has been a constant endeavor for you.
> 
> Any chance you can post up some sound clips of that early thrash?



Sorry dude, I still haven't bought anything to record with and now that I've got guitar parts to buy and an amp this summer and a pedal deal that just came up today, I don't know when I'll ever get to it. It's in the plans though. I do wish you could hear this though. I was jammin on "Am I evil" yesterday and it sounded great! (to me anyways)


----------



## fast98dodge

Here's a pic of the EBMM... I only have the camera on my crappy cell phone so forgive me for the lame pic...


----------



## fast98dodge

DirtySteve, I have some pics of the neck but everything is still in pretty rough form. I have a pic of the top but it hasn't been cut into a guitar shape yet. 

Okay, what the hell... I'll post a pic of it anyways... Before I post it, I wanna explain how I picked it. I see a lot of quilted maple that looks really cool, but I wanted to do something that's a little different, something more unique and not the sterotypical quilt. I actually mulled over doing a birdseye top but I saw a top that Scott recently did and I asked if he had anything similar. So, he scoured through his 150+ maple tops and found this one. He calls it a blister quilt and I think it will turn out really great... Without further ado, here it is:






The pic isn't that great but you get the idea...


----------



## DirtySteve

That's a beautiful piece of wood right there! I'm not a big fan of quilttops in general, but every once in a while one catches my eye...that's going to look great.

Yeah I love to see this shit because one day I'll be building my own. I love to see it all come together. I thought DSL was talking about the build, too...at least that's how I took it.


----------



## fast98dodge

Thanks for the kind comments...

I like quilts, but they start looking boring and the same after a while. I thought that if I'm gonna do a quilt, it needs to be unique and have a little wow factor. I think he picked a beautiful piece and he actually remembers the tree that piece came from. 

I think it's kind of cool to see the "in progress" shots also. I may never build another guitar again so it's cool seeing the "ultrasounds" before the baby is born...

I am really tempted to have him do a Tele for me down the road in a year or so. I like the Tele La Cabronita's and a variation of one of those would be pretty cool...


----------



## Segovia

DirtySteve said:


> Damn, man that's not good. looks like you've already tried everything. ...warranty maybe?



Yea...I decided to take the amp to a Marshall repair center to get it looked at. It's still under the 1 year warranty so we'll see what happens. The tech has about a 10 day queue on repairs at the moment so it will be a while.


----------



## Redstevenski

I am now a proud Class 5 owner! When I started out to buy a good amp I felt overwhelmed. The members here helped me decide what I really needed.






Thanks! 

Steve


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well fellas, since I got pics of both the EB clone and the new customs body then I will have to say that I meant both. 

Great stuff! That quilt is fantastic.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Redstevenski said:


> I am now a proud Class 5 owner! When I started out to buy a good amp I felt overwhelmed. The members here helped me decide what I really needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Steve



That is an AMAZING set up ya got there!  

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Papus

Crank that shit!


----------



## DirtySteve

Redstevenski said:


> I am now a proud Class 5 owner! When I started out to buy a good amp I felt overwhelmed. The members here helped me decide what I really needed.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Steve



Yeah, that's a nice looking rig....Congrats and welcome!


----------



## fast98dodge

Yes, welcome...

I went up to Austin yesterday and visited Austin Guitar House. What a great store and Oz, the owner, a very nice guy... He's got a lot of cool boutique guitars and amps. I've never been in a store with only boutique guitars and amps. His inventory was amazing to say the least. 

One thing that will have me going back in a while is he said that there will be a 1x12 Austin Speaker Works cabinet available soon. I may not be able to hold out and buy one of their speakers and throw it in a cabinet before it comes out. Everything I've heard has been phenomenal to say the least about their speakers. I am almost tempted to take my C5 up there and play through one of the three different 2x12's he had from ASW...


----------



## JayCM800

JayCM800 said:


> I'll be looking to buy a Class5 around May (after tax season)!


 
Wow! Took me six months, but finally got mine in November!






Brand new Class 5 C5-01 Combo! I'm super-happy in Marshall Heaven!


----------



## DirtySteve

Congrat's brother!  _...took you long enough!_  

I'm headed home to crank mine now...


----------



## johnfv

I'm gonna give the Class 5 head a try. Y'all might want to check this out: Musician's Friend has restocks for $319.99 and the 15% off code NEWGEAR12 worked giving a final price of $271.99. I couldn't resist...


----------



## JakeBluesRocker

johnfv said:


> I'm gonna give the Class 5 head a try. Y'all might want to check this out: Musician's Friend has restocks for $319.99 and the 15% off code NEWGEAR12 worked giving a final price of $271.99. I couldn't resist...



oHH REALLY!


----------



## fast98dodge

I was ready to buy an interface last night but GC's staff are snobby wanna be cell phone salesmen and they didn't have it. I think I'll find a local store in Austin to buy it or something... 

The EBMM sounds really great through the C5. I'm not sure which Dimarzios are in it, but they have a nice PAF sound, a little brighter and more open and fuller than the Peavey Wolfgang pickups. I'm guessing they are a little less hot than the Peaveys... Anyways, this is probably the first guitar I've played that rivals my first year quilt in feel and tone. I really am looking forward to my new one even more. Actually some of the things on this confirmed I'm going in the right direction on mine like the flat top and the 10" to 16" compound radius. Also, the EBMM neck is thicker so I'm glad I stayed more Wolfgang size and choosing a soft "V" shape...

I may bite the bullet and buy the interface online soon and try to start using this mic and get some clips of this killer amp in action...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

JayCM800 said:


> Wow! Took me six months, but finally got mine in November!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new Class 5 C5-01 Combo! I'm super-happy in Marshall Heaven!



Heck Yeah Jay!!!   

That's how we roll...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

fast98dodge said:


> Yes, welcome...
> 
> I went up to Austin yesterday and visited Austin Guitar House. What a great store and Oz, the owner, a very nice guy... He's got a lot of cool boutique guitars and amps. I've never been in a store with only boutique guitars and amps. His inventory was amazing to say the least.
> 
> One thing that will have me going back in a while is he said that there will be a 1x12 Austin Speaker Works cabinet available soon. I may not be able to hold out and buy one of their speakers and throw it in a cabinet before it comes out. Everything I've heard has been phenomenal to say the least about their speakers. I am almost tempted to take my C5 up there and play through one of the three different 2x12's he had from ASW...



Almost went there last week. Ended up taking everyone to the fun park with the bumper cars and rock wall instead. Dang, now I really want to go.


----------



## Tourretes

I am on the verge of purchasing a Class5 combo with an iPB-10 pedal board. The other option is the JMD1. I need something to plug my Fender Strat 62 Vintage Hot Rod into. None of this will be taken to gigs. I just want something fun to use around the house. If you have other amp suggestions, I am open to them (as long as they are Marshall amps).


----------



## Far Rider

Hey Guys!
Happy New Year! Made a great discovery over the weekend. As a little background, my wife suffers from terrible migraines, and being a good husband, I refrain from playing as even a little noise can be quite painful to her. I remembered the C5 had a headphone jack and decided to give it a try. I wasn't really expecting much as my previous experience with headphone outputs just didn't do it for me. What a surprise! The sound was crystal clear, even when I kicked in the TS. I never thought it was possible to get that great tone through headphones. Just one more reason to love my Class 5


----------



## DirtySteve

Happy new year Far Rider! Sorry to hear about your wife, I used to get migraines and they are no fun!! I don't get them anymore, but I do get really bad sinus headaches and I can certainly sympathize. 

Glad to hear the headphones work for you, but you might be the only one. They just about ripped my ears off when I tried them. There was a thread a while back and I think we talked about it here before and most everyone thought they were way loud and harsh. Do your headphones have a volume adjustment on them?


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Happy new year Far Rider! Sorry to hear about your wife, I used to get migraines and they are no fun!! I don't get them anymore, but I do get really bad sinus headaches and I can certainly sympathize.
> 
> Glad to hear the headphones work for you, but you might be the only one. They just about ripped my ears off when I tried them. There was a thread a while back and I think we talked about it here before and most everyone thought they were way loud and harsh. Do your headphones have a volume adjustment on them?


 
My 1st attempt @ headphones w/ my C5 involved iPod earbuds - and obviously I got pretty nasty results.

After XMAS, when I went to the local GC to grab that super cheap MXR Classic OD, I also grabbed a set of Senheiser headphones they had on sale. While not the greatest set of 'phones I've ever had, they are much closer to a studio monitor-type set than any earbud. Tried them w/ the C5 & was surprised - granted, not the greatest tone on the planet & you can't crank the amp to get natural overdrive w/o possibly destroying headphones or eardrums, but @ a moderate 2-3 on the volume they sounded rather decent. Fire up the dirt boxes to get the distorted tones while maintaining ear/'phones safety.

Now, I will most likely stick w/ using my Roland GP100 or the iPod version of GarageBand or Amplitube for any major headphones jam sessions. But in a pinch, I can certainly use the C5 phones jack & get decent results.

I would also think that 'phones w/ their own volume control or some sort of outboard control (or via an amp mod - IIRC, there is a 'phones volume mod for the C5 floating out there somewhere) would net the best results.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have that volume mod on my C5, but I'm not sure if I tried the headphones on that amp...at the time I had a bone stock cream C5, too and I probably tried them on that one so it was like everyone elses. Mine are Sennheiser HD280s. I'll have to try 'em again...


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I have that volume mod on my C5, but I'm not sure if I tried the headphones on that amp...at the time I had a bone stock cream C5, too and I probably tried them on that one so it was like everyone elses. Mine are Sennheiser HD280s. I'll have to try 'em again...


 

Is your volume mod strictly meant for the headphone out?

I have the cheaper HD201 set. For music via iPod, they are decent - not super bass heavy, but very clear. For guitar use with the Roland unit or GarageBand, they are rather sweet - and very comfy.


----------



## DirtySteve

If you have the newer version with the low power switch, it works on both modes. I have one of the older ones and it needs a second switch mod to make it work on both modes.


----------



## MM54

If the packages that are supposed to arrive today arrive today, I may have some pictures you guys will like


----------



## DirtySteve

yay! ....how did the build over your break go?


----------



## lm94facepalm

Got Mine Today!!!! 

So happy with it xD still haven't got a cab, but i had a go through my guitar teacher's vintage 1960b with greenbacks, using a 1961 Gibson Sg Special!! sounded great, even he was impressed


----------



## DirtySteve

lm94facepalm said:


> Got Mine Today!!!!
> 
> So happy with it xD still haven't got a cab, but i had a go through my guitar teacher's vintage 1960b with greenbacks, using a 1961 Gibson Sg Special!! sounded great, even he was impressed



Awesome...Welcome to the club!


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> Happy new year Far Rider! Sorry to hear about your wife, I used to get migraines and they are no fun!! I don't get them anymore, but I do get really bad sinus headaches and I can certainly sympathize.
> 
> Glad to hear the headphones work for you, but you might be the only one. They just about ripped my ears off when I tried them. There was a thread a while back and I think we talked about it here before and most everyone thought they were way loud and harsh. Do your headphones have a volume adjustment on them?


No, they're the standard Bose over the ear type. I'm really floored to hear that everyone else didn't have the same results. I was using them at about 2 on the volume and was amazed at the clarity. I had a pair of Sony's and tried them too. Same result (just not as good as the Bose). I haven't tried ear buds yet. I bought my wife a pair of the Bose ear buds for Christmas for her Iphone. Really nice if you get a chance to try them. I cant think of anything that I did that others didn't. Curious.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> yay! ....how did the build over your break go?



It's coming along well, and is as far as it can get. Hopefully the transformers will come this coming week and I'll be able to finish it next weekend. I'm really happy with how it's going. I got the panels today; I haven't taken off the protective paper (and don't plan to yet), but from what I can see through it they are AMAZING


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool! ...looking forward to the photos.


----------



## jwebb1970

Far Rider said:


> No, they're the standard Bose over the ear type. I'm really floored to hear that everyone else didn't have the same results. I was using them at about 2 on the volume and was amazed at the clarity. I had a pair of Sony's and tried them too. Same result (just not as good as the Bose). I haven't tried ear buds yet. I bought my wife a pair of the Bose ear buds for Christmas for her Iphone. Really nice if you get a chance to try them. I cant think of anything that I did that others didn't. Curious.



It is possible that many of us plugged in phones & cranked the C5 as we would normally, hence the negative reviews. In your case, doing such would result in both damaged ears & a voided Bose warranty.

To get the dirt & grind this thing can generate normally when cranked thru headphones will require a stompbox out front. At lower volume w/ decent 'phones and an OD pedal (watch the level on the OD, of course), it can be pretty usable for home jammin' - but still, I'll take amp & stompbox models via the iPod over the C5 'phones option whenever possible. To me at least, the C5 needs to utilize its speaker (or an ext speaker) to really get to what it does best.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I thought the low power setting with headphones was alright


----------



## jvm210guy

Sshit I want one! How much should I pay?


----------



## Dean40

Just got a Marshall Class 5 head w/ a custom 2x12 slant cab to go along with my Class 5 combo...........


----------



## IbanezMark

Dean40 said:


> Just got a Marshall Class 5 head w/ a custom 2x12 slant cab to go along with my Class 5 combo...........



Is that a Sour Mash cab?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

jvm210guy said:


> Sshit I want one! How much should I pay?



New $350 head and $400 combo. There are of course all kinds of deals so just keep a look out.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dean40 said:


> Just got a Marshall Class 5 head w/ a custom 2x12 slant cab to go along with my Class 5 combo...........



Congratulations! 
Welcome to the club.


----------



## schwa

I've had my Class 5 head since they came out last May and lately have been playing through it with this setup. I've tamed the gain a bit with a 12au7 and a 12at7 in the preamp (NOS), and a JJ EL844 to back down the output. The attenuator let's me crank things up in the apartment, and the cab is loaded with a G12M Greenback. The cab started as an Avatar, but I "Mashalled" it up with a logo and grill cloth change.






I would have given my left nut to have access to a setup like this in high school.


----------



## fast98dodge

Here's a new pic of the neck with the dots glued in. The pic isn't the best of lighting but the dots look good on there... BTW, the body is not mine... It looks to be a one piece splated maple body. I will confirm that for sure...


----------



## alvinratsim




----------



## Dean40

IbanezMark said:


> Is that a Sour Mash cab?



I bought the cabinet from Ken Jones of Revamp ( 336-749-5850 ) he’s a local custom cabinet builder in North Carolina. He builds for Reinhardt,Splawn, Germino…. He also ships world wide. 
The cab is loaded with (1) 12" Green Beret - 25 watt speaker and (1) 12" Reaper - 30 Watt speaker from Warehouse Guitar Speakers.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Now those are some awesome pictures.


----------



## fast98dodge

I love the C5 red light pic... Marshall should be using that in their adverts...

BTW, the body shape in my pic is the body shape my blank will be cut into next week... To me, it looks like a EBMM/Wolf/Strat combination. I guess that's why he calls that body "Fusion"...

I'm having last minute stress about pickups... Since they are cutting soon, I either have to stay HSS or make another choice today... I'm worried I'll be hitting the middle pickup all the time with my picking hand since I've been playing HH for so long...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

No kidding! I LOVE that shot.


----------



## JayCM800

alvinratsim said:


>


 alvin, brother, you're going to love that lil' amp! 

Enjoy!


----------



## alvinratsim

Thanks guys! My best close up shot through my camphone hehe


----------



## DirtySteve

Warning! Don't get tape on the gold ends on the handle! 

I had the end of a piece of duct tape fall on the handle on my C5 (when I was taping something else)... it was barely stuck because it just kind of fell on it, but when I pulled it off, some of the gold paint came off with it. It's not that big of a deal to me, but it might be for someone else.

Edit:


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Warning! Don't get tape on the gold ends on the handle!
> 
> I had the end of a piece of duct tape fall on the handle on my C5 (when I was taping something else)... it was barely stuck because it just kind of fell on it, but when I pulled it off, some of the gold paint came off with it. It's not that big of a deal to me, but it might be for someone else.


 

Sounds to me that such "cheap" gold paint could be a method of cost cutting on Marshall's part to keep a UK-built combo at a lower price point maybe?


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, I'm sure that's probably the case. I'm going to just pull the rest of the gold off with more tape and have an all black handle for uniqueness. lol!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That pulled right off! Dang! I agree, must be a cost cutting deal.


----------



## c588

so i was wondering who still has the first version of the class5...the rattle machine lol my amp number is 241 what are ur numbers


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Both of mine are rattle free early models. Been dimed for over a year now!


----------



## c588

woot woot for mk1's lol whats ya number on the back?


----------



## DirtySteve

You're talking about the one piece back, right?


----------



## fast98dodge

I know this is off the subject, but the new VH single rocks!!! The Mighty Van Halen is back!!!


----------



## c588

DirtySteve said:


> You're talking about the one piece back, right?



yes sir indeed


----------



## DSL100 Dude

c588 said:


> woot woot for mk1's lol whats ya number on the back?



*I will take a look when I get back home. I really should have the numbers added to my insurance data anyway.*



fast98dodge said:


> I know this is off the subject, but the new VH single rocks!!! The Mighty Van Halen is back!!!



*Got a link?*


----------



## fast98dodge

pm me your email...


----------



## fast98dodge

The new VH is on youtube now... No need to email it to ya, DSL100 Dude...


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> I know this is off the subject, but the new VH single rocks!!! The Mighty Van Halen is back!!!


 

Preordered the the deluxe edition of the new album this morning on iTunes. Doing so netted me the "Tattoo" single right away. Listened to it 3 times on the way to work - interesting choice for a lead off single, IMO.....but I'm starting to dig it.

I realize some of the new record will consist of "old" songs that never got a legit release (She's A Woman, which they played @ the Cafe Wha? gig last week, dates back to their first demos in '76/'77, but never made it to an album), but I feel that Tattoo sounds like it could have been a Hagar-fronted tune in an earlier incarnation. But it is cool for this old school VH fan to hear a new VH tune that is both a good song AND has Diamond Dave up front in fine voice. The Hagar/Cherrone years got increasingly difficult for me to swallow, although I met EVH @ a NAMM show a few months before VHIII was released, and I'll admit Ed's comments to me about it had me stoked about that record....until I listened to it.
OK - enough thread derailment...back to the discussion....


----------



## DSL100 Dude

fast98dodge said:


> The new VH is on youtube now... No need to email it to ya, DSL100 Dude...



Cool.


----------



## Tourretes

I just bought my class 5 limited edition. It should be here by Friday. I was just wondering if anyone has tried a NOS Mullard EL84 on a Class5. If so, please let me know how it went. I found a site with some NOS Mullards and was thinking about trying this mod.


----------



## Stringjunkie

You haven't even heard it and you have to mod it? hmmm


----------



## newbies

I have my eyes on a white class 5 as I am downsizing my get. My number 2 guitar is a emg loaded lp, how does actives sound through a class 5?


----------



## JayCM800

newbies said:


> I have my eyes on a white class 5 as I am downsizing my get. My number 2 guitar is a emg loaded lp, how does actives sound through a class 5?


I love my Class 5! I play four different guitars with different pickups (double EMG81s, Gibson 490r/498t, Fender Custom Shop 54's and "korean cheapo out of phase h-s-s") and i enjoy the synergy between amp and guitar, as they become "one instrument" and every knob twist, every pickup switch gives me more playing inspiration.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I have never played with active pups, gotta check em out sometime. Just never wanted a battery in my guitar to have to think about.


----------



## jwebb1970

Stringjunkie said:


> I have never played with active pups, gotta check em out sometime. Just never wanted a battery in my guitar to have to think about.


 

I was never a huge EMG fan, but had the opportunity to play a Strat w/ the Gilmour set installed....now that is how you beef up a Strat!


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> I have never played with active pups, gotta check em out sometime. Just never wanted a battery in my guitar to have to think about.



Basically the way I always felt, but since I got my Straitjacket and I see how much easier it is to get the metal tones I'm after with the extra output, I have thought about what they might be like.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Best thing I 've done for tone lately is go back to 9's. Thats where its at!


----------



## DirtySteve

In case anyone's interested, I removed the rest of the gold paint with a couple of pieces of duct tape... 






...they're plastic btw.


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Best thing I 've done for tone lately is go back to 9's. Thats where its at!



I never liked 9s....I'm going back to 10's (from 11's) again...I liked the 11s tuned down a half step, but I'm over that and I'm going back to 10s and standard tune. It just feels right.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I never liked 9's either, all my guitars acme from the factory with them and I never gave them a chance, until my friend brought over his new schecter c1custom with them on it. That changed alot of ideas for me , what an awesome playing guitar! I could have played it for hours and just got lost, and I fell in love with 9's. Much better tones and far less work with buttery low action, IMO. I went with EBs and I really dig them!


----------



## DirtySteve

When I set the trem to float on my Godin the 10s felt so slinky and easy to play that I thought I would like 11s on it, but it doesn't feel near as good so I'm going back to 10s. I just can't play 9s, I've tried many times.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> When I set the trem to float on my Godin the 10s felt so slinky and easy to play that I thought I would like 11s on it, but it doesn't feel near as good so I'm going back to 10s. I just can't play 9s, I've tried many times.


 

I always used Slinky 10s, but in most cases, the bands I played in often tuned down a 1/2 step - anything lighter felt like rubber bands..

Since I stopped gigging regularly & went back to standard tuning, I went to Hybrid Slinkys 9-46. 

Of course, I have since tuned down a 1/2 step & found the lighter plain strings to feel just fine...10s feeel too stiff now. But maybe that is just old age setting in.


----------



## DirtySteve

I didn't have another set of 10's so I tuned down a 1/2 step last night and readjusted the trem. It feels pretty good so I might be leaving the 11s on after all. ...not sure yet, I'll have to play it some more.

I think maybe the reason I can't do 9s is because I play a lot of acoustic and the difference is too drastic. I use 12s on acoustic.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I'm with ya Steve. Back in the 80's it was all about the 9's. These days though with the amount of acoustic and bass playing that I do the 10's and up seem to be more to my liking.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah I am really trying hard to have waaay lighter touch on both hands, the speed and definition is much better playing lighter, IMO. My problem is not so much the fret hand (although it needs work too) as I have liked to hit the strings pretty hard with the pick hand, it's a necessity though for me to relax a bit to advance my playing abilities. Idk, maybe I'm just a wuss as I get older. But its working.


----------



## fast98dodge

I use 10's because there is more tension, thus resulting in more sustain. They also sound fuller becuase of the increased thickness... 9's feel like a toy guitar to me..,.


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't know why, but I have so much more control on an acoustic guitar. On electric the only control I really have like that is with palm muting. I can't pick or strum with the same way I can on acoustic. I think that's why I mostly play hard rock and metal on electric...fast, hard hitting, lots of down strokes and palm muting is my thing, but if I have to clean it up and finesse it, I'm grabbing my acoustic. 

I even learned to play everything from The Cult to some Metallica and shit like that on acoustic before I ever owned an electric guitar. I've always been strictly a rhythm guy though. I have only in the last year or so started learning scales and lead type stuff.


----------



## Stringjunkie

But the 9s are so much punchier, and with my delay pedal who needs sustain.lol


----------



## JayCM800

I use 10s... because i buy D'addario 10-packs! No fussing over gauges, just grab a pack and slap a new fresh set on any ol' guitar, set up, tune up and rock on!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I will admit it. I hear *NO* real tone difference between 9's and 10's. It is nothing but feel to me. IDK, maybe it's just me but be it D'addario's, Ernie Ball's, GHS Boomers, or those funny colored strings that are supposed to last longer it really just seems to be more about feel for me.

Now bass strings on the other hand...

*ROTOSOUND FOR LIFE BABY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fast98dodge

Body and neck almost ready for finish!!! Just gotta tell him where to put the volume knobs and pickup selector switch...


----------



## DirtySteve

Hell Yeah!!! ^^^^ That looks great, man.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yessir thats gonna be sweet!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

That looks beautiful. Thanks again for sharing the updates. This has been very cool.


----------



## fast98dodge

Thanks guys... I'm pretty happy so far...


----------



## JimiRules

As far as string gauges go, do certain gauges feel different on different guitars? I have a regular MIJ Strat with 10's, my Hendrix Voodoo Strat with 10's, and an Epiphone SG with 10's and they feel fine. I've tried 9's on them and they feel way too light, but whenever I play my Dad's Clapton Strat with 10's they feel like they're 11's or 12's.


----------



## jwebb1970

JimiRules said:


> As far as string gauges go, do certain gauges feel different on different guitars? I have a regular MIJ Strat with 10's, my Hendrix Voodoo Strat with 10's, and an Epiphone SG with 10's and they feel fine. I've tried 9's on them and they feel way too light, but whenever I play my Dad's Clapton Strat with 10's they feel like they're 11's or 12's.


 

Fender-type guitars traditionally have a slightly longer neck scale than GIbson-style stuff. Strings should feel a tad "slinkier" on a Gibby. NOt sure why the difference is being felt in your case on the Clapton Strat - must be other setup differences that are causing the tension discrepancy.

A buddy of mine uses '9s on his Fenders & a PRS, 10s on his LP.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> In case anyone's interested, I removed the rest of the gold paint with a couple of pieces of duct tape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...they're plastic btw.


 

Steve - is your combo one of the most recent revisions (2011) or from the earlier C5 runs? Mine is a C5-01 made in mid-2011. THe handle hardware sure seems/feels like metal. Have not attempted to remove any of the gold plating.

Seeing as the retail price of the combo went up after various revisions (somewhat heftier cabinet to battle the rattles), could it be that the handle hardware got upgraded as well?

None of this has any effect on the tones coming from my C5, of course - just curious.


----------



## Stringjunkie

AIK is that I just put 9s on my Ibanez RG with MHD pups and it fucking kills! All of the bite, snarl, and punch I could want, I thought it was my brand new Orange that sounded so lifeless and no, it was the friggin 11s that killed any chance of tone for me. 9s and raised the shit out of my bridge pup and a sweet new setup, this whole rig is the best sound I personally have ever had. Guitar>amp+eq>delay>ISP in the loop, makes me shiver when I play it. My strats still have 10s.


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Steve - is your combo one of the most recent revisions (2011) or from the earlier C5 runs? Mine is a C5-01 made in mid-2011. THe handle hardware sure seems/feels like metal. Have not attempted to remove any of the gold plating.
> 
> Seeing as the retail price of the combo went up after various revisions (somewhat heftier cabinet to battle the rattles), could it be that the handle hardware got upgraded as well?
> 
> None of this has any effect on the tones coming from my C5, of course - just curious.



Mine's one of the first ones with the 3pc back. When I ordered it I was expecting a one pc back because there was no mention of the change yet. I ordered in Feb 2010, but didn't get it until Jun. I always assumed the back orders were because they were redesigning the back.

I hope they upgraded them, but other than how easily the paint came off, I think there fine. I really couldn't tell it was plastic until I took them off and saw the bottom, they're pretty sturdy.


----------



## DirtySteve

JimiRules said:


> As far as string gauges go, do certain gauges feel different on different guitars? I have a regular MIJ Strat with 10's, my Hendrix Voodoo Strat with 10's, and an Epiphone SG with 10's and they feel fine. I've tried 9's on them and they feel way too light, but whenever I play my Dad's Clapton Strat with 10's they feel like they're 11's or 12's.



I agree it depends on the guitar. I put 10s back on my Junior because I'm going to sell it (yep...) and on that guitar 11's feel a lot better to me. I'm going bock to 10's on my Godin because after playing it some more last night the 11's just don't feel right even tuned down. 

...yep, I'm selling my Junior, I don't even like playing it anymore. Next to the Godin it's bulky and awkward and I've decided if I'm going to have a guitar like that it really needs p-90s anyway.


----------



## fast98dodge

A couple more pics...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> ...yep, I'm selling my Junior, I don't even like playing it anymore. Next to the Godin it's bulky and awkward and I've decided if I'm going to have a guitar like that it really needs p-90s anyway.



 REALLY?!?!!??!?!

That says a ton about your Godin. PM me what your looking to want for it.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> That says a ton about your Godin.



It really does.



Unfortunately there is a slight problem with it that prevents me from selling it to anyone here. Either the neck or the bridge is slightly off and the strings are not perfectly centered on the neck. I should have noticed it when I bought it but I didn't until I had it a while. 

I replaced the bridge with a Tone Pros AVT-2 and there is enough play on the studs to push it to one side and line it up, but it's just not right. 

If you look close you can see how the low E is closer to the edge of the neck than the high E. This is the original bridge...





Here I've got the new bridge on it and it's lined up better, but as you can see I didn't know what I was doing and I popped the head off of one of the lock screws when I was setting it up and it got in a bind and I didn't realize it. I replaced it with a washer and a screw from a pedal baseplate that fit. I've written to Tone Pros to see about getting another one, but as usual, I haven't heard back from them. Sorry, I don't have a better pic...






Lessons learned!


----------



## fast98dodge

I really like the look of that guitar, DirtySteve...

I would like to do something like that or a tele shape next time. I think it would be cool to go a bit more vintage, like something one would see being played at a roadhouse in Texas in the '60's...


----------



## dixie hustler

Well I Just got back from picking up my second class 5. Got it for$250 that included a nos rca power tube and a home made dust cover. Was really surprised on the dust cover. The guys girlfriend works at an upholstery shop, looks like the Marshall covers minus the Marshall logo. Bit thicker really. This amp has the salt and pepper grill and classic Marshall logo. Now I'm not sure if the tolex is black or really dark blue. I'll have to research some to find out. Any who, ill be rockin them both tomorrow.


----------



## dixie hustler

pix's for you all..


----------



## dixie hustler

Up late drinking some beers and getting artsy fartsy lol.


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm guessing there is more than just beer involved...


----------



## fast98dodge

I got my Presonus Audiobox in the mail late Friday... I'm gonna mess with it today and try to figure out how to use it and the software... Hopefully I'll have some clips soon that are worthy of posting...


----------



## 66 galaxie

Lets see if I can get this right...
My C5 through a 1960 BX w. greenbacks...
Cant remember if I was using my SD-1 or not. I was using a Hall of Fame reverb pedal.
Amp was on 5


----------



## Maggot Brain

I love my Class5, just tried playing it with the 4x12 up on a spare desk, this amp can get that vibe I hear on AYE and other early Hendrix, this amp is one of the best purchases I ever made.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

66 galaxie said:


> Lets see if I can get this right...
> My C5 through a 1960 BX w. greenbacks...
> Cant remember if I was using my SD-1 or not. I was using a Hall of Fame reverb pedal.
> Amp was on 5


----------



## fast98dodge

Woo hoo... My DVD drive is so old it's not compatible with XP... I guess I need to go and buy a new DVD drive for the computer and throw it in there before I can download the Studio One software that came with it...

Since I downloaded the drivers for the interface, can I use some sort of free software in the meantime???


----------



## ynot

Reaper,by Cockos.While its not technically free,they expect you to pay for it after a month.But its on the honor system.Even if you go past that time it continues to work without limitations.


----------



## Papus

Maggot Brain said:


> I love my Class5, just tried playing it with the 4x12 up on a spare desk, this amp can get that vibe I hear on AYE and other early Hendrix, this amp is one of the best purchases I ever made.



Fuck yeah!
Channel Jimi into that rig!

What cab is that?


----------



## Tourretes

Apparently, Marshall is releasing a Joe Satriani signature amp at the NAMM show as well:

guitarnoize.com/joe-satriani-christmas-message-with-details-of-signature-marshall/


----------



## Maggot Brain

Its a Acoustic cab, it sounded great with the class5 so I had to get both.

This thing picks up Jimi loud and clear!


----------



## lm94facepalm

Got mine going through a 1922 cab! sounds great xD


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, once again I've spoken too soon and stuck my foot in my mouth. I can't sell my Junior. I checked the neck relief and it was way high, so that's why it didn't feel good anymore. I tweaked the truss rod and it plays great again. I also switched the Tonepros out for the original bridge again and for reasons I can't explain, it's all lined up perfectly. That floored me because it was always a little off...now I'm afraid to mess with it again.

It's a good thing too because my Godin is down right now. I had switched out a bad tuner for another set I have and when I ordered new ones the other day I went ahead and removed the one I replaced and put that set on my acoustic. So today I received my new tuners, but the posts are chrome....I need them to be all black. So now I have to return them and order new ones so I don't have a 6th tuner to put it back the way it was. ...sheesh!


----------



## DirtySteve

lm94facepalm said:


> View attachment 7802
> Got mine going through a 1922 cab! sounds great xD



Awesome...and welcome!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Glad your keeping it Steve. I was thinking I was going to have to adopt it at least long enough for you to realize it makes a nice backup to your Godin.


----------



## fast98dodge

Well, one of the last things that I was worried about with the new guitar is ok. I went with different tuners than he normally uses and it was questionable whether they would fit or not. They do fit so that's sort of a relief...

All that is left is drilling the holes for the volume knobs and selector switch, drilling the cavity for the pickup wiring and also where the jack will plug in. Then off to paint...

Anyways, anyone have any thoughts on these new 1W 50th Anniversary heads and combos? It looks like they'll be kinda pricey. I would have to hear them or have people give reviews that also have C5's to compare them to before buying one. If I didn't have a C5 already, I would be looking at either the JMP or JCM versions.


----------



## Papus

My dream rig consists of 3 Class 5's and 3 1960BX's configured Left, Middle (dry) and Right.
This rig is vital to the proper upbringing of my child which is due to be born in 2 weeks.
I'm accepting donations to obtain this rig.
Who will be first to assist this worthy humanitarian cause?


----------



## Lowlife

Hah, you wont have time to enjoy your rig for a while, because ironically when you have time junior is sleeping, so you can't play very loud, and when junior is awake...well goes without saying.

Admitted my 1 year old rather like when i hit the headphone (low volume) switch on my C5, crank it to the max and jam with him...he likes to tweak the EQ when i play, that way we both have fun


----------



## ynot

Anyone try an EP Booster with the Class 5 yet?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I don't remember anyone mentioning that one yet. It is actually one of the boosters that I have been very interested in.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Glad your keeping it Steve. I was thinking I was going to have to adopt it at least long enough for you to realize it makes a nice backup to your Godin.



Yeah, it's just hard for me to think that way...this is the first time I've ever had more than one guitar.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

We've all been there bro.


----------



## fast98dodge

I will have to say it's kind of weird having two great guitars to choose from. I don't know whether I should play my Peavey Wolfgang or my buddy's EBMM clone...

I'm thinking that when the new one gets done, my Peavey will be in semi-retirement...

I can't remember if I have shown pics of my Peavey. Here's one...


----------



## DirtySteve

I almost played one of those the other day, but it was too high up for me to reach it and I got sidetracked. I played a lot of used guitars that day because I was looking for something to trade my Junior for. That's when I realized I needed to check my set up because nothing I played even came close to the guitars I have as far as feel. 

I just can't believe how shitty the setups are in guitar stores around here. I even found a couple I would've played, but they were missing strings!?!?! wtf! How do they expect to sell guitars with missing strings?!! 

Anyway, I wish I'd played it, I've always been curious about those and it was the first one I've seen in person.


----------



## fast98dodge

March will be 15 years I've had my Wolfgang. It seems to be better than others that I've played. Maybe because it's an early serial number or whatever, but it sounds warmer and fuller than other USA carve top Wolfs I've played. I do love the oil finished neck on them. That was the big selling point for me. It seemed like Ed was a little ahead of his time in the era of modern guitars from that standpoint. If you ever have a chance again, play one. Just make sure it's a USA model, the Korean EXP's are garbage from what I've heard...


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't know what that one was, but it was $1300. I'm going back tomorrow to return my tuners so I might get someone to pull it down for me, but then I really don't need anymore _GAS_!


----------



## fast98dodge

If it's $1300, it's probably a USA with a carve top. What color? If it's a trans, it's probably a flametop. If it's a quilt, buy it on the spot. If the serial number starts with a 91, it's a USA for sure. If it's a USA quilt, its a $2K guitar all day...


----------



## DirtySteve

I just printed you're post so I know what to look for. I hope I'm not confusing it with something else I saw, but it seems like it was quilt. I'll definitely check it out now.


----------



## fast98dodge

If it's a USA flame and in good shape, not bad of a buy, but not a steal. If it's a USA quilt, like I said, buy it. If the serial number begins with a 1, get a hold of me and I'll buy it...LOL... BTW, what color is it again?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I remember playing one of those first year deals. I think it was purple. Darn nice!


----------



## fast98dodge

It's been a nice guitar, for sure, but I'm really loving this EBMM clone that Scott built. I don't know what kind of pickups are in it, but they are really nice even though they are a little noisy. I think they are either Dimarzios or Seymours... I will say after playing a different guitar with a high build quality, I am glad I'm having one built for me. It's time to do something different. Kind of like buying the C5... I needed something different and in some ways, if I never bought the amp, I would've never thought about the guitar. Buying this amp has led me to spending a lot of money on gear. LOL...

So, I've decided where I want my volume knobs and switches. He'll drill those in the next day or so and then I really have to decide on the finish quickly. I've been going back and forth on a few things and I need to make some choices and live with them or it will never get figured out... 

The one thing for sure is there will be some sort of tint on the neck to bring out the grain and a light satin poly finish. I wonder how a vintage tint would look on the neck. If you guys didn't notice already, I'm using black limba (korina) for the neck material with the ebony board. I can't remember if I mentioned that... I figured keep the wood the same for the main part of the body and neck. The maple will sweeten it just a little.

The other thing I think I have nailed down is the pickups. I am going to use a Wolfetone Marshallhead or a custom version of that pickup for the humbucker. I'm going to shoot him an email in the next day or so to see if the stock version will do the trick. If not, I'll have him do a custom version of it for what he thinks I want it to do. The single coils are going to be Jason Lollar Vintage Blondes.

Enough about my guitar stuff for now...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Some big choices to make.  Color is always a big one for me. Most of the guitars I have bought over the years have been on how they feel and play. Only three guitars in my current collection also happen to be the color I wanted too.

I have been putting off doing a custom strat because of control placement so if you have that figured out it should go pretty quick.


----------



## DirtySteve

Don't shoot me!...I was wrong on the number. It's a Wolfgang Special, black, and it's only $700. It was an Ibanez RGT220 Prestige (MIJ) I saw right after it that was $1399. Sorry, I saw a lot of guitars that day.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Those prestige models are some nice guitars.


----------



## fast98dodge

Was it a USA Peavey Wolf special for $700??? If it was, that's not a bad buy either... The biggest difference is it's a flat top instead of carve top, rock maple instead of birdseye maple on the neck and no 10 degree tilt on the headstock. Believe it or not, that's about what the USA specials sold for when they were new. Hell, my first year quilt cost me $1435 in '97 new and I could easily sell it for over $2K just because it's a first year quilt and also because it's red which is supposedly the rarest color for those. 

SO, onto Marshall related talk..

I'm thinking of buying one of these new JCM 1 watter heads and I'll explain why I picked that one. To me, the C5 is kind of a JTM meets a JMP so if I picked the JMP, which I really like, it would be kind of redundant since the C5 sort of covers that base. I really got into music in the JCM era and hearing those tones on the demos just took me back to when I first discovered music and how exciting it was for me. I will hopefully have a 1x12 by the time they come out so I would go for the head instead of the combo. 

So, any of you guys got your eye on any of these new small fry Marshalls???


----------



## DirtySteve

It's a black flat top USA Special with rock maple neck. I'm just going to be happy with what I've got right now. I don't need anymore guitar GAS!! I already want to build a Tele and I want a P-90 SG.

I'm also not even looking at those small amps...I don't want that GAS either, especially if they aren't at least 5 watters. (the AFD 5 would interest me though) I'm just looking forward to the CA-10 this summer.


----------



## fast98dodge

Gotcha... I was talking to Scott the other day about doin' a Tele, he hasn't done one in forever... I think he would be a good guy to call when you're ready... He could do pickups, neck, pickguard vs no pickguard, etc... to whatever you want... How 'bout a P90 Tele??? That would be kind of crazy!!!


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> I don't know what that one was, but it was $1300. I'm going back tomorrow to return my tuners so I might get someone to pull it down for me, but then I really don't need anymore _GAS_!



I found the cure for GAS is to bring your wife along


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I really have no interest in the new amps. The C5 covers EVERYTHING I needed a low watt combo to do and more. I am much more interested in finding out what else Marshall is bringing out this year.


----------



## jwebb1970

I'd rather get a used - and full sized- JCM800 era combo as opposed the 1 watt amp version - although if I were to get one of the baby Marshall's, that'd be the one.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I was told $799 for the JCM1 in June by my guy at sweetwater


----------



## JAC

DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey fellas, how many colors have the Class 5 been made in so far?
> 
> I know of red and green as well as black of course but I thought someone on this forum had a picture of the ones they owned and I was thinking white maybe?



I believe I've seen a white combo at GC. It looks pretty darn sweet. I've demoed a black combo over a year ago and it kicked fanny! One of the kids in the demo room told me he enjoyed my bang out (with little feel really) version of Stone Free I was playing, which cracked me up! I'm ashamed to say I don't have one yet. I don't own any Marshalls, but I plan on getting the Class5 head as my first Marshall addition. I will post and maybe include photos and such, when I can afford to get the bad boy as my very own. Until then I have to stick to my other amps. I dig the fact they have a headphone jack on both the combo and the Head. I too also have an appreciation for mids and high gain is very groovy also.


----------



## fast98dodge

I think once the guitar is done, I'll get a 1x12 or maybe even the 2x12 ASW for the C5 and see how that works out before even remotely getting serious about another amp. I really don't know if I would spend that kind of dough on one of those new 1w amps especially since I'm so happy with the C5 so far... Also, I still gotta get F1 tickets which I'm sure won't be cheap...


----------



## JayCM800

*5>1**
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujvvl9qslIE&feature=related"]Marshall Class 5 amplifier demo with Les Paul - YouTube[/ame]

*cryptic message is cryptic


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> I found the cure for GAS is to bring your wife along



I don't have one of those.


----------



## jwebb1970

Far Rider said:


> I found the cure for GAS is to bring your wife along


 Guess I'm a lucky guy, as my missus was who bought my C5 combo for me for XMAS.


----------



## Stringjunkie

My wife stops me only if I want her to, I'm impulsive and she knows it. The older I get it's wearing down a bit.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been alone most of my adult life. I've never been married and I don't have any kids (that I know of). Closest I got was I lived with this chick from '99 to '05. While being alone certainly has it's advantages, it's getting old and it's making me lazy.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

@JAC - Thanks for bringing that up! I think at this point we have managed to confirm that they have done

Black
Green
Red
White
Cream
Purple

And some one off deals like the British Spitfire..

It has been fun keeping track of 'em.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Fellas, my wife is my "voice of reason". I am not overly impulsive but I am also not a "smart shopper". If I want something, I buy it and don't give it a second thought. She is all about the deal and making sure that I am not getting something that may duplicate what I already have.
Now get her in to the bass section...


----------



## Far Rider

jwebb1970 said:


> Guess I'm a lucky guy, as my missus was who bought my C5 combo for me for XMAS.



Mine too. She grabbed the mail one day and found a 20% off coupon from Musicians Friend. Even though the mile of disclaimers included Marshall, she was able to get it on my C5. Ended up paying $319 for a $400 amp. I also let her do the haggling when we go for new cars


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Dude, that soooo sounds like my wife. She can haggle a deal out of anyone.


----------



## DirtySteve

JAC said:


> I believe I've seen a white combo at GC. It looks pretty darn sweet.





DSL100 Dude said:


> @JAC - Thanks for bringing that up! I think at this point we have managed to confirm that they have done
> 
> Black
> Green
> Red
> White
> Cream
> Purple
> 
> And some one off deals like the British Spitfire..
> 
> It has been fun keeping track of 'em.



I want to know if they're planning any different color heads??? I want a cream head!!! 

I don't regret selling my cream combo because I really don't need 2 of 'em, but sometimes I wish I'd done the vol. mod to that one so I would've had to sell the black one instead. I kind of miss it...it was much sexier.


----------



## Far Rider

DSL100 Dude said:


> Dude, that soooo sounds like my wife. She can haggle a deal out of anyone.



I hate matching wits with her because it's an uneven playing field.


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> I want to know if they're planning any different color heads??? I want a cream head!!!
> 
> I don't regret selling my cream combo because I really don't need 2 of 'em, but sometimes I wish I'd done the vol. mod to that one so I would've had to sell the black one instead. I kind of miss it...it was much sexier.



I would have given someone else's left nut to get a white one when I got mine.
All MF carried were black ones. However, the tone of a C5 is colorless.


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> I would have given someone else's left nut to get a white one when I got mine.
> All MF carried were black ones. However, the tone of a C5 is colorless.



"someone else's left nut"  ...I don't think that's how it works.


----------



## fast98dodge

What do you mean, DirtySteve??? I would give up either one of your nuts or even both for that matter all day long for a new Ferrari 458.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've never heard anyone say "someone elses nut" before, I've always heard (and said) "_my_ left nut".


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> I've never heard anyone say "someone elses nut" before, I've always heard (and said) "_my_ left nut".



I like to be original


----------



## fast98dodge

It doesn't matter... I would easily give everyone's nuts here at the forum away for a Ferrari...LOL... 

Gonna get the new DVD drive for my computer so I can start recording... I have three days off in a row so it would be a perfect time to get up to speed on this crap...


----------



## Bubbletonic

Talk on the MLP forum about the Class 5 being discontinued as of Jan 12. Rat Valve amps who mod Class 5s are claiming this on their site:
MARSHALL Class 5 Head C5H
MARSHALL Class 5 Combo

It may turn out to be untrue but seems like a cunning plan to push more 50th mini amps if people no longer have the Class 5s in the stores to test side by side...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Complete Bullshit.

Not even worthy of discussion.


----------



## JayCM800

I think it's possible they're "revising" the model, maybe an upcoming C5-02??


----------



## jwebb1970

Perhaps Rat Valves is looking to drum up business on modded C5s they may have in stock? Seems odd that Marshall would be dumping the Class 5 line considering the apprent success of the line, even with the Anniversary mini amps coming down the pike.


----------



## fast98dodge

We all have C5's right? Who cares if they continue or terminate production? The people that would lose are the ones that didn't buy them. I know it's kind of a jerk thing to say, but I have mine and enjoy it and could care less if they build 0 more or a billion more...


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> We all have C5's right? Who cares if they continue or terminate production? The people that would lose are the ones that didn't buy them. I know it's kind of a jerk thing to say, but I have mine and enjoy it and could care less if they build 0 more or a billion more...


 
Very true - it is also possible that they see demand for the C5 maybe dropping with the 1 watters hitting the market (only in production for a year, but sounds like they plan on making as many as sales dictate). Or perhaps having the C5 available for a relatively low price could be seen as detrimental to sales of the anniversary mini amps. Or perhaps yet another revision or expansionof the 5 watt line is in the pipeline...

Either way, those of us with C5s already have theirs - and those hoping to maybe jump on the train or expand their collections might want to hop on it now (and that is another possible Marshall sales ploy...).

And perhaps waiting on official word is prudent, too.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

fast98dodge said:


> We all have C5's right? Who cares if they continue or terminate production? The people that would lose are the ones that didn't buy them. I know it's kind of a jerk thing to say, but I have mine and enjoy it and could care less if they build 0 more or a billion more...





jwebb1970 said:


> Very true - it is also possible that they see demand for the C5 maybe dropping with the 1 watters hitting the market (only in production for a year, but sounds like they plan on making as many as sales dictate). Or perhaps having the C5 available for a relatively low price could be seen as detrimental to sales of the anniversary mini amps. Or perhaps yet another revision or expansionof the 5 watt line is in the pipeline...
> 
> Either way, those of us with C5s already have theirs - and those hoping to maybe jump on the train or expand their collections might want to hop on it now (and that is another possible Marshall sales ploy...).
> 
> *And perhaps waiting on official word is prudent, too.*



Guys, the problem is that their are people that seem to have some kind of self-important need to start rumors or "break" some plan before it is released. IMO, it is not any different than trolling. If it hasn't come from the word of Marshall it ain't shit. 

I do have to agree with one thing. If Marshall is mass producing a 5 watt class A NMV tone monster that is lighting the world on fire and selling all day long at a very reasonable price point, it would seem counter-productive to sell these little 1 watt things for almost twice the price. Maybe it is just me but something just doesn't seem right about this.


----------



## fast98dodge

Apparently 50th Anniversary badges are very expensive to manufacture and apply to an amp...


----------



## MM54

Those of you who keep up with matters regarding the CA10 will be glad to hear that this coming weekend will be a big... thing. Pictures will follow.

(It's like my own personal mini-NAMM)


----------



## maxime1122

Hey guys!

I got a question for you.

I will let my C5 a second chance and I want to know if what are your thoughts on the stock speaker vs others (G10 Vintage, GreenBack, etc).

+ What are your thoughts on the stock tubes. I got a lot of Rubys in stock - to try when I have time.

Anything else to improve the tone without going in big mods?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I like the stock speaker after it gets well broken in. It has been the most drastic change in a speaker that I have ever heard. I had ordered a greenback, a gold, and a ... Uh ... Can't remember. Anyway, at the same time a few guys had tried other speakers and found the stock speaker to be the best. 

As for tube flavors, that is all Steve. He has tried several in there so look for him to chime in.


----------



## DirtySteve

maxime1122 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I got a question for you.
> 
> I will let my C5 a second chance and I want to know if what are your thoughts on the stock speaker vs others (G10 Vintage, GreenBack, etc).
> 
> + What are your thoughts on the stock tubes. I got a lot of Rubys in stock - to try when I have time.
> 
> Anything else to improve the tone without going in big mods?



I agree with DSL on the stock speaker. I bought a Scumback SA10-M75, it's a GB clone and I like it in a separate cab, but I didn't like it very much in the combo. The stock speaker breaks in nicely. I swear every time I play it lately it seems like it's tighter and just sounds a little better. I played mine mostly on the low power mode until recently and I think it's just now breaking in good. (Lol, I've had it a year and a half at least) ...maybe the drastic change DSL talked about. 

I swapped a shit load of tubes trying to tighten the bottom and get a better hard rock/metal tone and what worked best for me was a ri Mullard in V1, a Tungsol in V2 and either JJ or TAD EL84. Since it's really all subjective it's hard to say, I was going for a certain sound. I had a NOS Soviet Military EL84 that I didn't like at all, but I sent it to a guy from the forum here and he loves it. It'd be best if you could get 2 or 3 different ones and experiment. Preamp tubes are going to make the most difference.


----------



## DirtySteve

Guy's, I think I found my secret weapon...2 EQs!  I read an article someone posted a link to in another thread that talked about wrapping your gain pedals with eqs and man it works! 

Last night I was in heaven playing my Junior into my MXR 10 band > WH Swollen Pickle > MXR Classic OD > Boss GE-7. With just the eqs on it's much clearer and tighter old school rock tones with much better guitar control response, it sounds the way I wish the amp sounded on it's own. No Flubbies at all. I couldn't stop playing Nazareth and shit like that and it sounded great. Then stepping on the fuzz or the OD (or both) and oh my God!! Tonal Bliss! I played more last night than I bet I have in 2 weeks. 

If anyone has 2 eqs you gotta try it and tell me if you agree.  (take some time to dail them in though, it took a little experimenting at first.)
here's a link to the thread where I also learned how to set my eqs... http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/36512-mxr-eq-your-thoughts.html ...good stuff.

Edit: neither eq sounds all that special by itself, it's when they're both on that the magic happens.


----------



## maxime1122

DirtySteve said:


> I agree with DSL on the stock speaker. I bought a Scumback SA10-M75, it's a GB clone and I like it in a separate cab, but I didn't like it very much in the combo. The stock speaker breaks in nicely. I swear every time I play it lately it seems like it's tighter and just sounds a little better. I played mine mostly on the low power mode until recently and I think it's just now breaking in good. (Lol, I've had it a year and a half at least) ...maybe the drastic change DSL talked about.
> 
> I swapped a shit load of tubes trying to tighten the bottom and get a better hard rock/metal tone and what worked best for me was a ri Mullard in V1, a Tungsol in V2 and either JJ or TAD EL84. Since it's really all subjective it's hard to say, I was going for a certain sound. I had a NOS Soviet Military EL84 that I didn't like at all, but I sent it to a guy from the forum here and he loves it. It'd be best if you could get 2 or 3 different ones and experiment. Preamp tubes are going to make the most difference.



Ok, thanks Steve and DSL.

And what setting are you using on it? All knobs at 10, with bass a bit lower?


----------



## DirtySteve

Yep, vol 8-max, Treb and mids max, bass 0. I've always thought this amp could use a little less bass, but that's me.


----------



## acidvoodoo

So I got a decent recording of my modded C5 with my new tascam recorder, figured I'd share it here in the good old class 5 thread - its a beast. I know there's tons of love for the stock amp but give this a listen.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8u2nWVqd-M]Marshall Class 5 with Voodoo Amps HG-Jose Platinum Mod (pt2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Guy's, I think I found my secret weapon...2 EQs!  I read an article someone posted a link to in another thread that talked about wrapping your gain pedals with eqs and man it works!
> 
> Last night I was in heaven playing my Junior into my MXR 10 band > WH Swollen Pickle > MXR Classic OD > Boss GE-7. With just the eqs on it's much clearer and tighter old school rock tones with much better guitar control response, it sounds the way I wish the amp sounded on it's own. No Flubbies at all. I couldn't stop playing Nazareth and shit like that and it sounded great. Then stepping on the fuzz or the OD (or both) and oh my God!! Tonal Bliss! I played more last night than I bet I have in 2 weeks.
> 
> If anyone has 2 eqs you gotta try it and tell me if you agree.  (take some time to dail them in though, it took a little experimenting at first.)
> here's a link to the thread where I also learned how to set my eqs... http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/36512-mxr-eq-your-thoughts.html ...good stuff.
> 
> Edit: neither eq sounds all that special by itself, it's when they're both on that the magic happens.


 

While not 2 separate EQs, I have the parametric EQ in my Roland GP100 engaged all the time. I found that by setting the bass on the C5 lower (not @ 0 but never above 3), boost 100hz about +2db & cut 800hz about -4 or -5db (or even lower if you want some scooped mid metal with a dirt box), I get much tighter sounding lows & what I can best describe as a "smoother" sound - some of the nastier midrange bark seems to go away when cutting a little @ 800hz - and as I mentioned before, cut that freq down by -12db, fire up the gain on the dirt box & it's nu-metal heaven (or hell)

As I crank the C5 higher, the EQ again seems to help out with the low end - bass you can feel (at least as much as an amp/spkr setup like this can push) without the normal fartiness - love it. I currently have 7 GP100 patches I have edited for various FX usage, and evey patch has the EQ on with the same basic settings. Essentially, whether the GP FX and/or any stompboxes are active or not, I get the same nice base coat of tone from the C5 & the GP EQ.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've had an eq on all the time for a while now, but it's the first time I used 2. When I first tried it a week or so ago I had the GE-7 first and the MXR at the end and I didn't think it was all that special, but last night I swapped them and also swapped my fuzz to before the OD and thats when the fun started. I have both eqs set with a mid hump, I'm all about the mids and the gritter and nastier the better. Smooth is not in my vocabulary. ha ha. I do think a noise gate might be in order though, it can get really noisy, but I'm still tweaking the levels.


----------



## DirtySteve

acidvoodoo said:


> So I got a decent recording of my modded C5 with my new tascam recorder, figured I'd share it here in the good old class 5 thread - its a beast. I know there's tons of love for the stock amp but give this a listen.
> 
> Marshall Class 5 with Voodoo Amps HG-Jose Platinum Mod (pt2) - YouTube



Good God!! So what all's been done to it...have I missed something?


----------



## jwebb1970

Being that my pedal board is damn near 100% Dunlop (CryBaby & 4 MXR stomps @ the moment), maybe I SHOULD have an MXR EQ. Which do you use? While not a big Slayer fan, I have been interested to hear the Kerry King EQ.

Maybe "smooth" was the wrong choice of word - I learned long abo that if you stuck a GE-7 in the loop of a Marshall & cranked down the 800hz slider all the way, you could get scooped metal for days. Taking the freq down less tames that particular freq without totally losing the more nasal bark (which one generally wants from a Marshall)


----------



## DSL100 Dude

maxime1122 said:


> Ok, thanks Steve and DSL.
> 
> And what setting are you using on it? All knobs at 10, with bass a bit lower?



For the first several months I set EVERYTHING on 10. I would throw my OD pedals on it and dime them too. This was for nothing more then punching the heck out of the amp.

My normal settings (depending on which group and gig I'm doing) are pretty standard:

Volume 8ish
Bass 2-4
Mid 8-10
Treble 5-7

or

Volume 3ish
Bass 2 or lower
Mid 8ish
Treble 5-7
Fulltone OCD for driven tones

And still every now and then I will dime everything just because.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Very interesting thought on the two EQ deal.  I may have to try that.

It always amazes me how gear in certain orders will produce such different results.


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Being that my pedal board is damn near 100% Dunlop (CryBaby & 4 MXR stomps @ the moment), maybe I SHOULD have an MXR EQ. Which do you use? While not a big Slayer fan, I have been interested to hear the Kerry King EQ.



I have the KFK. The only difference I'm aware of is the KFK has 2 outputs.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Good God!! So what all's been done to it...have I missed something?


Marshall Class 5 Series C-5C HG-Jose Mods

Granted, the Platinum Mod will run you about what 2 new C5 combos would cost you. The "basic" mod which leaves out PT/OT swaps will run you want you likely paid for your C5.

It does sound very good, no doubts - but I get pleasing tones both via the stock amp & my stompbox/rack gear. Between my outboard stuff & the fact that my speaker seems to be breaking in nicely (something just seems drastically "better" as of late - I blame this on speaker break in) & my own preamp valve swap, think I'll keep the Marshall warranty unvoided for now.


----------



## DirtySteve

DSL100 Dude said:


> Very interesting thought on the two EQ deal.  I may have to try that.
> 
> It always amazes me how gear in certain orders will produce such different results.



Me too... like the same way tubes sound and react different in different positions I guess. It's like trying to put a jigsaw puzzle together when you don't know what it's supposed to look like in the end.


----------



## fast98dodge

VH is officially back with this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FZCwTsoQMs]Van Halen - China Town (Preview) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Marshall Class 5 Series C-5C HG-Jose Mods
> 
> Granted, the Platinum Mod will run you about what 2 new C5 combos would cost you. The "basic" mod which leaves out PT/OT swaps will run you want you likely paid for your C5.
> 
> It does sound very good, no doubts - but I get pleasing tones both via the stock amp & my stompbox/rack gear. Between my outboard stuff & the fact that my speaker seems to be breaking in nicely (something just seems drastically "better" as of late - I blame this on speaker break in) & my own preamp valve swap, think I'll keep the Marshall warranty unvoided for now.



Ah, thanks. Yeah I have no plans to mod mine anymore, but that vid surprised me how high gain and tight it sounds and the Zep part blew me away.



fast98dodge said:


> VH is officially back with this one...
> 
> Van Halen - China Town (Preview) - YouTube



I like that one A LOT better than that first one that came out, but I just cant get excited about VH anymore.


----------



## fast98dodge

The greatest part to me about these amps are they are such a perfect starting point for almost any style. I also love that they are almost organic and evolving like with speaker break in, etc... These may be the classic Marshalls from this era 20 years from now. They entered the market with very little fanfare and hype but may be legendary down the road. I know for me, it's the biggest piece that's been missing in my arsenal in almost 25 years of playing and the one piece of gear I can't live without right now...


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> The greatest part to me about these amps are they are such a perfect starting point for almost any style. I also love that they are almost organic and evolving like with speaker break in, etc... These may be the classic Marshalls from this era 20 years from now. They entered the market with very little fanfare and hype. I know for me, it's the biggest piece that's been missing in my arsenal in almost 25 years of playing and the one piece of gear I can't live without right now...


 

It was well over a year after the C5 hit the market that it even crossed my radar. Recall saying to my wife..."I wish I could find a cool old Marshall, but have it NOT be 50-100w so I can crank it @ home for jamming & recording". Couple months later I happen across the C5 YouTube demo from Marshall. Agree with you 100% on all you stated. It's my "base coat" of tube tone & it gets better all the time.

As to the VH track preview - this is the 3rd I have heard so far - 4th if counting "She's the Woman" from the recent NYC gig via YouTube. Have the Tattoo single, then heard a bit of "Stay Frosty" yesterday (think Ice Cream Man Mk II - in a good way) and now this. Not entirely old school VH, but initial impressions are that I like it better than any Hagar era stuff so far..and do not get me started on any of the Gary Cherrone tunes.

I would say that I am hopeful/cautiously optimistic that VH are in fact back strong.


----------



## acidvoodoo

DirtySteve said:


> Good God!! So what all's been done to it...have I missed something?



Master Volume

HG -Jose mod (Kind of a Hot JCM800)

Voodoo custom Mercury Magnetics Power Transformer

Voodoo custom Mercury Magnetics Output Transformer

Voodoo custom Mercury Magnetics Choke Transformer

EL84 Sovtek Platinum Series

ARS 12AX7A Platinum Series


----------



## acidvoodoo

DirtySteve said:


> Ah, thanks. Yeah I have no plans to mod mine anymore, but that vid surprised me how high gain and tight it sounds and the Zep part blew me away. .



Yup very tight and the gain was only set around 1'o clock


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks...very cool!


----------



## MM54

The impending pictures after this weekend just got better, as my friend who is essentially a non-practicing professional photographer will be at my house Saturday to cut some UHMW (he doesn't have the tools) and will be bringing his camera, which will be made use of...


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> The impending pictures after this weekend just got better, as my friend who is essentially a non-practicing professional photographer will be at my house Saturday to cut some UHMW (he doesn't have the tools) and will be bringing his camera, which will be made use of...



I'm starting to get excited man!...gotta stay cool...the wait is easier if I don't think about it.  ....looking forward to the pics.


----------



## fast98dodge

jwebb, check your pm's...


----------



## JBMarshalLover

Van Halen''s new song/album=GN'R's Chinese Democrzy !??


----------



## JayCM800

Well, i'm proud to say i own a "stock" model of the now discontinued C5-01!!!

"Instant happiness everytime i plug it in and turn it up."


----------



## Nisent

Well I have been waiting undecided as to whether or not to buy a class 5 and now that they are discontinuing them I bought one today it will be here this week. I picked the combo not that I wouldn't mind a head to but I have several heads and very few carry and go combo so this will help! It is a new one is there anything to do besides open it up?it should be very cool. Lol! I told my wife I would get a lot of use out of this cause of the headphone feature and that the amp isn't loud! Well maybe not next to my jcm800 but it's still gonna be loud for her!lol I love when I play jokes like this it let's me aquire what I want without making waves. Once it here it don't leave unless I do.Ill put up pics when it arrives!


----------



## fast98dodge

Depending on how your house is set up, using the low power mode (approx. .5w) shouldn't be a problem and you won't annoy her. 

Welcome to the C5 family... Hope you enjoy your new amp...


----------



## Nisent

Thanks!It shouldn't be to bad I mean I play my jcm and my plexi so this should be a breeze!


----------



## MM54

Well my friend ended up not coming but I took my own pictures, which I'll have up tomorrow.


----------



## fast98dodge

If the rumors are true...

Class 5...RIP...

I'll raise the dead every time I plug in!!!


----------



## MM54

May I present to you the first production CA10, SN A003. It's currently residing in the local guitar shop. Orders will be taken beginning some time mid-March.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I really like that.


----------



## 66 galaxie

MM54 said:


> May I present to you the first production CA10, SN A003. It's currently residing in the local guitar shop. Orders will be taken beginning some time mid-March.



Nice job man 
That thing looks really trick


----------



## db3266

Has anyone used RAT Valve Amps in the UK to add the Power Scaling mod?


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> May I present to you the first production CA10, SN A003. It's currently residing in the local guitar shop. Orders will be taken beginning some time mid-March.



As fast as this month went by mid march ain't so far away.  It looks great, Matt!


----------



## iron broadsword

I sent an email to Marshall about the Class 5 being discontinued, and they said that there were no plans to do such a thing. But the guy at my music store said they where, haha. Looks like either Marshall is trying to play it close to the chest or the rumours are just spreading like wildfire.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I'm guessing it is another do over. Probably master volume and hopefully a loop this time. Just my guess..


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> I sent an email to Marshall about the Class 5 being discontinued, and they said that there were no plans to do such a thing. But the guy at my music store said they where, haha. Looks like either Marshall is trying to play it close to the chest or the rumours are just spreading like wildfire.


 
If the Class 5 series is in fact getting an overhaul/revision, then the MODEL NUMBERS of the current products (C5-01 & C5H) would likely show as discontinued on a wholesale price sheet. If Marshall is saying no to the rumors that the line is going away, then my guess that the C5 line will see changes in 2012 seems all the more likely. We'll see.


----------



## iron broadsword

That'd be my guess too, Stringjunkie. Anyways, I am handy with a soldering iron if they put out anything worth converting to, so I ordered mine! Please excuse my while I GAS for the next week or so.


----------



## RiverRatt

I traded amps this weekend at GC Memphis and walked out with a great C5-01 combo. I got exactly what I wanted for my trade-in, no money changed hands, and I got a great amp! I love the low power mode. It sounds more like a cranked Marshall at low volume than any I've heard, especially hitting the front end with a clean boost like a SHO.

I've ragged on the Memphis GC before, but they were great this time. They had what I wanted in stock and I was out of there in maybe 15 or 20 minutes. I was even offered a cup of coffee. Buddy was working at the guitar counter. It seems like when he's there, everything runs so much more smoothly.


----------



## iron broadsword

Nice! Love it when a deal goes easy like that.. we've got a guy at my local store here that is really knowledgeable and has a good sense of customer service.. He likes to brag a little, but he's a good guy. I was glad he was working when I ordered it, cause it is just so darned hard to find a guitar shop employee who actually knows what he is talking about. I'll give him my sale whenever I can 

For reference, there's another guy who works there that didn't know what a PRS guitar was. They've got 15 of them on the rack to his right. /sadface


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> I traded amps this weekend at GC Memphis and walked out with a great C5-01 combo. I got exactly what I wanted for my trade-in, no money changed hands, and I got a great amp! I love the low power mode. It sounds more like a cranked Marshall at low volume than any I've heard, especially hitting the front end with a clean boost like a SHO.



Awesome RR! I love when trades go well.  (haha Iron beat me to it)

So...what tubes are you gonna put in it?


----------



## fast98dodge

I have the next two days off... I think I'm gonna try to figure out this recorder software deal and try to get a few things recorded so I can send off some clips to friends and family that want to hear the amp but aren't willing to travel 2500 miles yet to hear it in person...

As far as revisions, discontinuing, etc... goes, I would rather see them discontinue the amp than to start adding knobs to it. It's funny because when I first got it, I wanted more gain, reverb, MV, etc... Now my thoughts are if they are gonna add any of that stuff, get rid of the C5 name and call it something else... I never thought I would want an amp without bells and whistles but now that I have it, I'm glad it's as basic as it is. 

It all comes back to why I fell in love these things so much. They are all the same amps, but what each one of us has done to them has made them completely our own. I couldn't play through DirtySteve or DSL100 or Stringjunkie's C5's and expect them to sound like mine. (actually I'm a little scared one of theirs may sound better than mine...) They're so easy to do any mods, basic or complex. I changed tubes and got an OD and a verb pedal. Pretty simple, but it's different than anyone else's and I'm ok with that. 

I own an EVH guitar and amp and buying this amp was the first step in creating my own sound and identity outside of his parameters. I always got my own sound with his equipment, but it's nice having different parameters to work with... The C5 is so basic it gives a lot of room to do whatever I want with it and that's half of it's glory...

I hope they keep the C5 around so other people can have a chance to enjoy them, but if they do get rid of them, I think we are all lucky to have what may be a modern classic down the road. It may be today's version of the 4001 Studio 15 but with bigger production numbers...


----------



## RiverRatt

DirtySteve said:


> Awesome RR! I love when trades go well.  (haha Iron beat me to it)
> 
> So...what tubes are you gonna put in it?



I have no idea. I opened it up and looked in the back but that's all so far. That is one serious tube retainer in there. No chance of a rattle.

How sensitive is it to tube changes? I've had small Class A EL84 amps before that weren't picky about what power tubes you use. I'll probably do a Mullard/Raytheon preamp combo if the long plate tubes can handle being in a combo amp.


----------



## jwebb1970

I posed this question on an existing thread on the Workbench area, but would enjoy getting thoughts from some C5 regulars here....

Currently using the following outboard stuff w/ the C5:

Crybaby
MXR Dyna Comp
MXR Classic OD
MXR Custom Badass 78 Distortion
MXR Carbon Copy
Roland GP100 rack unit

While with the outboard gear I use I have deemed major amp mods not necessary, I have been kicking around the idea of adding a basic FX loop to my combo. IN my case, the loop would be where I insert the Roland GP100 rack unit. I use it strictly for modulation/'verb/occasional delay/EQ. Running to the front end, it sounds pretty good. But I wonder if adding a loop & inserting the GP100 there (and perhaps placing my MXR Carbon Copy in the GP100's own FX loop), would I net equal if not better sonic results? Another thought is the GP's noise suppressor. I do not use it at all currently (useless for the most part in the front end of the amp), but it could be effective in an amp loop - I used to use the GP's noise suppressor in my old modded Master Lead head years ago to great effect (helped kill the hiss generated by the Master Lead's sorta noisy added gain stages).. I use the GP's parametric EQ as a secondary - or really PRIMARY - EQ. Thinking maybe even better EQ results in the loop could happen?

Anyway, I realize adding a basic loop is fairly easy & have a local tech that could do it right. I have read some opinions here & elsewhere stating that a loop in this amp may be useless as most of the distortion that amp itself generates is via the power section. In my case, however, I am actually using pedals for all but mild OD most of the time.

Thoughts?


----------



## Stringjunkie

After having the loop on my Orange, I would have to say personally that loop is a good thing, and I would like to have one on the C5. My delay sounds so much better in my loop and I like running my eq there also. My only pedal out front on my Orange is a tuner. However with the C5 I have tuner>OD>dist>ISP out front, haven't tried the delay on it since I got it because it's perfect where it's at on my other amp. Might go try that in a few.


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> I have no idea. I opened it up and looked in the back but that's all so far. That is one serious tube retainer in there. No chance of a rattle.
> 
> How sensitive is it to tube changes? I've had small Class A EL84 amps before that weren't picky about what power tubes you use. I'll probably do a Mullard/Raytheon preamp combo if the long plate tubes can handle being in a combo amp.



Cool on the tube retainer. I have one of the older ones with the tubes up inside and you can't even see them through the back. Personally, I think it's really sensitive to tube changes. I tried all the usual CP tubes, but I wasn't satisfied until I got a Philips MiniWatt (V1) and a Ratheon Blackplate (V2), both high gain from Marty. I also have an RCA Mullard, but I think it's way bright. 

As far as el84s I haven't tried any NOS yet. I have JJ, TAD, ri Mullard and Sovtek. I'm using a JJ now, I like the TAD as a second choice, but it seems to have a little more bass and if anything, I want less. I had one of those Soviet Military ones from '67, I thought it killed the gain so I didn't like it, but if more headroom is what your after it's great. I ended up sending it to a guy and he loves it. I guess it's all what you play. I was always trying to tighten it up and get better hard rock/metal tones. 

So what do you mean by "if the long plate tubes can handle being in a combo amp", do they have problems? (I'm still learning)


----------



## DirtySteve

I have only ever used dirt pedals and eqs. I've never had a delay, compressor, chorus, wah or anything like that. What am I missing out on?


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I have only ever used dirt pedals and eqs. I've never had a delay, compressor, chorus, wah or anything like that. What am I missing out on?


 
All kinds of funky noises!

Having grown up on the seeming incompatible musical genres of classic hard rock/metal & 80s new wave/"alternative", I like to get tones like those I have heard across these styles. I recall an old home video of me from high school in the '80s. Playing _The Trooper_ on a Takamine Explorer clone, while sporting a Duran Duran t-shirt from the 1982 _RIO_ tour. I used to freak out the stoners and the new wavers! 

Dyna Comp + chorus or flanger = Andy Summers Police tones. Something about that "squished" & effected clean sound. And I stick my wah in front of the Dyna Comp - not sure why, but I love the sound of hitting the comp w/ a wah. Add echo to taste - or if you need to pretend you are The Edge.

Flanger & phaser come in handy if going for some classic VH type sounds. Add the Carbon Copy & DynaComp & I am in David Gilmour land. Add some 78 Distortion & it's _Nothing's Shocking_-era Dave Navarro or early Smashing Pumpkins.

And you can't do Hendrix justice w/o a wah. Wah + gain + natural feedback = sustained heaven!

I could go on....

Not that I personally try to sound just like other players, but I do like to steal some of what they use & incorporate it into my own style.

But it doesn't mean that a cranked amp with nothing more than an OD pedal is something I avoid. I own a C5 for god sakes!

I do think, though, that having a proper FX loop in my C5 would just give me more options all around. Many will claim the C5 is a one-trick pony. I personally have gotten a few more sonic tricks from it already & would not mind the option of having more of them up my sleeve (and insertable btwn the pre/power sections of the Class 5 combo).


----------



## DirtySteve

Ah, see I just play whatever I play with "my" tone and try to fit in the mix if I'm jammin along with something. I know Edge uses delay, but I don't like that sound and always assumed it was cheating. lol. I guess I'm just a straight up rocker, but I'm starting to get curious about a few things, namely a compressor and a wah.

I have been curious about a wah for a long time, but there are so many of them and I don't know which one to get. I need to do some research, but I've read so many negative reviews and so many people bashing their over use that I just never bothered.


----------



## fast98dodge

I have a wah and have never plugged it into the C5 since I've owned the amp... Heck, I may have to do that today... I also have a Rotovibe and may have to do that as well...LOL...


----------



## jwebb1970

Used to have a Rotovibe right around when Dunlop first issued them. A fellow musician buddy borrowed it & it eventually came back busted. Never fixed it. Think I might dig having it today.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Ah, see I just play whatever I play with "my" tone and try to fit in the mix if I'm jammin along with something. I know Edge uses delay, but I don't like that sound and always assumed it was cheating. lol. I guess I'm just a straight up rocker, but I'm starting to get curious about a few things, namely a compressor and a wah.
> 
> I have been curious about a wah for a long time, but there are so many of them and I don't know which one to get. I need to do some research, but I've read so many negative reviews and so many people bashing their over use that I just never bothered.


 

I dig the MXR Dyna Comp. It is not something I traditionally have on all the time, but find myself using it more often lately to both squish & fatten cleaner sounds - and clean sustain for days - as well as give me yet another boost option/voice for gain-y stuff. But it took me a good 15 years after first trying a compressor pedal to really grasp how to use it - or at least realize that a compressor was behind certain sounds I tried to attain.

Not quite the snob to demand a vintage script logo Dyna Comp - MXR's modern version sounds just fine to me & has a 9V input. They are a tad noisy, esp when using as a boost before an OD/distortion. But I really like how it sounds clean on the C5. Allows me a tad more clean - or semi-clean - headroom but can add a nice touch of grit, too. And if I need chicken pickin' clean-ish tones on a Marshall, it gives 'em to me. 

Current wah is just a GCB95 Crybaby. However, it is some sort of Guitar Center exclusive a la the MXR Classic OD/Dist. pedals. Same model # as the standard issue Cry Baby, but came in the same red sparkle finish as the Slash wah. Inside, it has the red Fassel inductor & the same pot used in the GCB95F "Classic". Despite all this, I simply know it set me back a mere $60 new during last year's GC Labor Day sale & sounds/looks badass for the $$. Saw the same one @ my local GC after XMAS on clearence for under $50. Check your local GC & pick up a pretty decent sounding wah for cheap & decide for yourself.

They sound fuckin' awesome thru a Class 5, BTW. Did I mention that?


----------



## RiverRatt

DirtySteve said:


> So what do you mean by "if the long plate tubes can handle being in a combo amp", do they have problems? (I'm still learning)



Long plate tubes are said to be more likely to be microphonic or become microphonic when used in a combo amp. Personally I've only had 2 or 3 tubes that were too microphonic to use. It can range from an enharmonic ringing sound to your tone up to howling like a banshee.


----------



## 2203xman

First I must state that Ilove Marshall,and have for almost 30 years.When I first heard of the class 5 I jumped onthe bandwagon.I ordered it unheard..there where none.It took Sweetwater sound almost 4 months to get this amp to me,after many promises,and a lot of anticipation.When it did arrive,I was stunned at it;s beauty,this where my happy face ended.I heard a strange almost ring in the background accented by a heavy pick attack,bad tube ,don;t know.The amp became so flattulant when cranked,I would have sworn it had eaten my chili.I too wanted so to like this pretty little package,but returned it after afew days.I don;t see the emporer;s new clothes,was it just a bad very early production?are they differant now?I still want to like this amp even now,but the one that was sent to me was just dead,very lifeless compared to my other Marshalls,sorry guys,I tried.


----------



## Stringjunkie

On my first one I had to keep the bass down a bit or it was farty. My new 2nd edition lets me turn the bass up fully without the fartiness. YMMV


----------



## RiverRatt

My new one sounds fine, too. The speaker still sounds a little stiff but I've got a feeling that it'll get broken in pretty good this weekend.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Guitar to Crybaby to (maybe)OD to C5!!!!!

*FRIGGIN' AWESOMENESS!!!!!!*


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I play around with a Phase90 every now and then but I prefer the phase up front like they did it in the 60's, 70's and 80's. I have a DD-7 and a chorus pedal but I don't use them all that much. Usually those get thrown in on gigs that I am running the DSL for.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

RiverRatt said:


> My new one sounds fine, too. The speaker still sounds a little stiff but I've got a feeling that it'll get broken in pretty good this weekend.



Once that harshness and stiffness gets out of there it is pretty darn sweet.


----------



## jwebb1970

DSL100 Dude said:


> I play around with a Phase90 every now and then but I prefer the phase up front like they did it in the 60's, 70's and 80's. I have a DD-7 and a chorus pedal but I don't use them all that much. Usually those get thrown in on gigs that I am running the DSL for.



If you rely on pedals for high gain dirt, just about any effect sounds good into the front end of the C5. I can run 5-6 pedals + a rack unit and not have adverse tonal issues pop up until after I crank it past 6-7, which is usually as far as I take it around the house.

OF course, ONLY playing @ 6-7 may seem like it defeats the purpose of the C5 for some.


----------



## RiverRatt

Good Lord. I just sat between a Class 5 and a Vintage Modern set fairly clean with a clean boost and a TS9 daisy-chained. Enough volume to feel it. Wow. It felt something like this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn1HsPTwXUg]Jimi Hendrix Experience - Live - Olympia Theatre - 22.12.67 (full) - YouTube[/ame]

I was even doing the shoulder moves and everything. For those of you who know me, fuck you. I know what you're thinking.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well I was sick yesterday and stayed home. I made a new (temporary) pickguard for my Godin and mounted my neck pup (Tele) from MHD. I hope to wire it up tonight and install it. If I like what I hear then I'm ready to order my "real" pickguard and the rest of my parts. (electronics and bridge) 

I don't really know why I'm saying this here, but the last time I bumped my guitar thread and asked a question I got nothing. There seems to be more interest here.  

Gonna keep my eyes peeled for good deals on some used pedals, but they're going to have to be really good deals. I have other priorities right now. You guys have me curious as hell about some of these things I've never tried.


----------



## jwebb1970

AS to the pedals talk, I'm currently looking to add just one more:

ISP Technologies Decimator G String Noise Reduction Guitar Effects Pedal: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician's Friend

Running 5 stompboxes + a rack unit into the front of the C5 = some major noise/hiss at times. AS much as I love the Dyna Comp's sound, it can be noisy. Add OD/Dist to the mix? Hiss city!

Being that I run the gear the way I do in front - and can't do it any other way w/ the C5 - I'm now thinking the Decimator G-String or something similar might be my ticket to properly quieting a noisy setup.

This thing would act as a sort of "loop" for my 4 noisiest stompers - wah, comp, od, distortion. From the looks of things, the BOSS NS-2 & MXR Noise Clamp connect & operate in basically the same way (gtr "direct", FX in noise reduction loop). However, most reviews point to the ISP stuff being the better choice for natural note decay/no cutoff. Many claim NS-2 sucks tone. Have heard little about the MXR Noise Clamp (although it seems to be operationally identical to the G-String for less than half the price).

Curious to hear if others have used/are using the ISP Decimator stuff, or have compared it to the BOSS & MXR options? Birthday is coming up - think I need to gift myself some form of noise reduction.


----------



## Kev

I've aquired an old mullard el84 for the class 5, it sounds great but I don't know anything about it, it's code is rx1 b5c which I think means it came from the Bradford factory but I haven't a clue when

any ideas ?


----------



## Nisent

So I finally got my Class 5 combo today. Man that little bastard sounds good!! The tone is really good and the response is awesome!It is much bigger sounding than is actually is.I'm glad I dont regret buying it and if they truly are discontiunued I have a cool little amp that I can play at home and be content without rattling the windows! (At least unless I want to!) Great amp truly great!


----------



## jwebb1970

Nisent said:


> So I finally got my Class 5 combo today. Man that little bastard sounds good!! The tone is really good and the response is awesome!It is much bigger sounding than is actually is.I'm glad I dont regret buying it and if they truly are discontiunued I have a cool little amp that I can play at home and be content without rattling the windows! (At least unless I want to!) Great amp truly great!


 
And over time, they just get better. Congrats, enjoy & welcome to the club!


----------



## iron broadsword

Oi, jones'ing so bad for my C5 right now. Waiting for it to come in, and it'll probably be wednesday at the earliest :s

Spent most of today on Youtube watching other guys play theirs, lol. Probably should go and get some work done...


----------



## Nisent

Thanks! I'm thinking when we do smaller clubs I'll bring this and just mic it. We mic everything anyway so it'll work for the smaller clubs that I can't really use my jcm 800. Very cool. I got more than I expected!


----------



## Nisent

Ya playing it in person is way better! Most videos don't do the amp justice congrats in advance!


----------



## RiverRatt

Kev said:


> I've aquired an old mullard el84 for the class 5, it sounds great but I don't know anything about it, it's code is rx1 b5c which I think means it came from the Bradford factory but I haven't a clue when
> 
> any ideas ?



That _*is*_ an old Mullard. The B is uppercase, right? rX1 is the earliest type code for an EL84, and the factory/date code says it's a Blackburn Mullard made in March of 1955.


----------



## RiverRatt

I retubed night before last and it sounded great. When I powered it up last night, it took 10 minutes for one of the tubes to warm up enough to quit hissing and popping so I'm going to have to take it apart again and figure out which tube it is. They all sounded fine in the Vintage Modern. That's what I hate about small EL84 amps, it's ALWAYS a pain in the ass to change tubes. You either have to be a contortionist or be willing to disassemble the amp every time you want to do a swap.


----------



## iron broadsword

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsnrjudyhVY&list=PLA90DD945D6A4B1C5&index=14&feature=plpp_video]Marshall Class 5 in Jeff Beck Bonamassa Style Session Paul Reed Smith Custom 24 25 Anniversary - YouTube[/ame]

... 
Seriously can't wait. Although he either has a second mic'd C5 under the desk or he's playing through something else. Sounds like the C5 to me though, heh


----------



## fast98dodge

How about we add a little black...


----------



## Stringjunkie

Wow! That is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## iron broadsword

That looks beautiful! What kind of wood is it?


----------



## Kev

RiverRatt said:


> That _*is*_ an old Mullard. The B is uppercase, right? rX1 is the earliest type code for an EL84, and the factory/date code says it's a Blackburn Mullard made in March of 1955.



That IS old !!!!!

They knew how to make stuff in those days , 50 odd years later and still going strong

Thanks for that


----------



## Far Rider

Hey guys. Just a question, does the C5 have any... shit, how do I phrase this question... I thought I heard somewhere that the C5 in many ways tone wise resembles a Plexi. Or maybe one of the other classic large Marshall's. Is there any truth to that? Bear in mind this is my first all tube Marshall so I don't have any reference to go by.


----------



## BrentD

How do you folks feel about pairing a C5 head with a 1966A cabinet? I got a line on one, but I want to make sure I'm not crazy.


----------



## Nisent

It should sound good,those cabs I believe are 8ohm (mine is) so it'll work with the head get the cab if it's in good shape I really like mine they sound great and aren't as cumbersome as a 412.Oh wait mines a 65 cab but the 66 is a 212 and the same size still should sound great.


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> Hey guys. Just a question, does the C5 have any... shit, how do I phrase this question... I thought I heard somewhere that the C5 in many ways tone wise resembles a Plexi. Or maybe one of the other classic large Marshall's. Is there any truth to that? Bear in mind this is my first all tube Marshall so I don't have any reference to go by.



It's always been my understanding that it was designed to be a sort of mini plexi, but I'm in the same boat as far as having nothing to compare it to.

Fast98, that's beautiful, man!

Nice score, Kev!


----------



## Nisent

I'm sure this has been mentioned before but one of the best things to do is upgrade your preamp tubes. I contacted Marty from Martys tubes and asked for his suggestions he's the man first he hooked me up with my jcm800 and now with the class 5 the difference is incredible if you haven't tried this don't walk run and get a hold of the man,his service and knowledge is great! Thanks Marty!


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, I got with Marty a long time ago and I need to get with him again for some backups. The only drawback is you can never go back to CP again. That's why I'm not in any hurry to find a NOS EL84.

So what did ya get?


----------



## Nisent

I got an amperex and a Raytheon preamp and I have a matched set (one for back up)7189 that I haven't tried yet just the preamps alone drastically changed the amp definatly worth it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, I have a Philips Miniwatt and a Raytheon, both high gain. I agree it's definately worth it!


----------



## RiverRatt

I don't have a plexi to compare the tone to, but it sounds good along with my Vintage Modern. It's definitely a Marshall tone, and a pretty damned good one. I've still got some experimenting to do. I want to hear it through my 425A cab.


----------



## fast98dodge

iron broadsword said:


> That looks beautiful! What kind of wood is it?


 
Thanks for the positive comments, everyone... It's a quilt maple top harvested from somewhere in Mason County in Washington State. The body itself is made out of black limba (korina) which is an African wood similar to mahongany but with more mids.

Well, guys, there's no turning back now... I will say I wanted something a little crazy and unique and I think I got it... It has a long way to go, there's obviously no clear on it yet or anything but I am pretty pleased to say the least. If it turns out the way I think it will and with the hardware, it will look pretty nice I think...


----------



## RiverRatt

Damn. The pilot lamp on my Class 5 quit working tonight. Does anyone know the part number? I hate to return a good amp for something that small but either GC or Marshall are going to have to at least get me a replacement part.


----------



## brp

Jeez you sure are having bad indicator luck.


----------



## RiverRatt

Yeah I am. I can always go to Radio Shack and buy a red LED and do the trick again. It's not as bad with an amp that's almost 5 years old, but this one was just 5 DAYS OLD.


----------



## ynot

Just did my 1st rehearsal w/ a C5.Was kinda worried it wouldnt be enough,but was actually isdeal volume for practice.For a gig Id probably use something louder,but mic'd the C5 can totally do it.


----------



## BrentD

ynot said:


> Just did my 1st rehearsal w/ a C5.Was kinda worried it wouldnt be enough,but was actually isdeal volume for practice.For a gig Id probably use something louder,but mic'd the C5 can totally do it.



Combo or head? If it was a head, what cab did you use? 

Very interested to hear!


----------



## ynot

Me & the other guitar player just brought a Class 5 combo each (traveling light kinda thing).Worked out fine though.


----------



## Lowlife

Finally made the finishing touch to the C5 mods Lyle suggested at the MLP forums, had some issues with tremolo caused by the choke, but made a temporary fix.

I warmly recommend the mods (except for the choke), they actually made a good sounding amp much better.


----------



## lespaul339

So I just joined the class 5 club. I ordered the head version today. Gonna run it into a 4x12 cab loaded with Greenbacks. My question is I've read that you can run the head at half power by plugging into the headphone out jack but only with the jack like half way in. My question is why can't you plug it all the way in?


----------



## iron broadsword

Anybody being told there's a big back-order for the combos? I ordered mine a week ago and it won't be here until early March. The music store guys are still saying it's cause they're discontinuing it, but who knows where they are getting their info from. 

Maybe I should take the green one in the showroom.. :s


----------



## DirtySteve

lespaul339 said:


> So I just joined the class 5 club. I ordered the head version today. Gonna run it into a 4x12 cab loaded with Greenbacks. My question is I've read that you can run the head at half power by plugging into the headphone out jack but only with the jack like half way in. My question is why can't you plug it all the way in?



Because your plugging mono into stereo....and welcome to the club.



iron broadsword said:


> Anybody being told there's a big back-order for the combos? I ordered mine a week ago and it won't be here until early March. The music store guys are still saying it's cause they're discontinuing it, but who knows where they are getting their info from.
> 
> *Maybe I should take the green one in the showroom*.. :s



Do it!!! Green rules!


----------



## iron broadsword

My wife doesn't like the green though, and my gear turns her on, so... yep. I don't think I can do that, lol.


----------



## lespaul339

DirtySteve said:


> Because your plugging mono into stereo....and welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!!! Green rules!


 
That was a dumb question for me to ask, that totally makes sense now that I think about it lol. Thanks for answering it.


----------



## DirtySteve

lespaul339 said:


> That was a dumb question for me to ask, that totally makes sense now that I think about it lol. Thanks for answering it.



Nah, no such thing man....you're welcome.





iron broadsword said:


> My wife doesn't like the green though, and my gear turns her on, so... yep. I don't think I can do that, lol.



I got nothin'.


----------



## maxime1122

Good news, guys!

I changed the tubes in my C5 for all Rubys and now its getting better!

The settings that I'm using for now are :

Volume : 8
Treble : 9
Middle : 7
Bass : 2

Still the stock speaker in. It sounds good, but maybe lack a bit of oomph. I know that this is a 10 inches speaker so...


----------



## iron broadsword

^ Nothin' wrong with the stock speaker, imho. Everything I'ver heard has sounded amazing after it's broken in, and seeing all the guys experiment with other speakers and finally realizing the stock sounds best is enough to sell me on it.

Can't wait to get mine.. haha. They loaned me a Traynor YGL1 to use while I wait for the C5 (due at the end of the month, back order).. The YGL isn't bad, but it's not my class 5!


----------



## JayCM800

I like the stock Celestion G10F-15!!!

For different sounds just plug into any 16 ohm cab!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I am right there with Jay. I am lucky enough to have multiple cabs to get different flavors out of an amp when I want it.
The stock speaker matches up with the combo's cabinet so well. Marshall got it right on this one.


----------



## maxime1122

DSL100 Dude said:


> I am right there with Jay. I am lucky enough to have multiple cabs to get different flavors out of an amp when I want it.
> The stock speaker matches up with the combo's cabinet so well. Marshall got it right on this one.



Yeah, me too, I have multiple cabs... But, what I want from a C5 combo is the tone of the combo.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sometimes I play mine through my little Scumback loaded Blackstar cab, but for the most part I'm happier with the combo. I don't have any big cabs, but I'd like to try one sometime though.


----------



## iron broadsword

Update on these becoming discontinued: 

I'm told via a dealer (someone who always seems to give good info, which is pretty rare) who was recently in contact with a marshall rep that they are being discontinued because they just don't make enough profit on them. UK made kickass amp for far less than I think any of the rest of their products of uber quality... They'll probably replace it with something, he says, but it certainly won't be a class 5. 

While this is great in respect to the C5 probably becoming a collector's item eventually, it will also mean that there's a good chance we won't see a UK made marshall for anything near that price range for a long time.


----------



## dixie hustler

Very happy I have two of em. I'll be holding on to mine for a long time. Love em!


----------



## DirtySteve

I really wish I'd held on to my Cream one now...oh well, at least I still have one.

Edit:...but then I wouldn't have my Godin and I seriously love that guitar so maybe I'm happy the way it turned out after all.


----------



## dixie hustler

You should snag another one Steve. Only thing better then one is two C5's I love running mine stereo out of my Black Label chorus pedal. Sounds so good. I got 2 $20.00 kick back stands from G.C. also. Really helps with the vol. With em pointing up at ya.


----------



## iron broadsword

dixie hustler said:


> I got 2 $20.00 kick back stands from G.C. also. Really helps with the vol. With em pointing up at ya.



+1
I'll be bringing a stand home with mine when the amp comes in. Also, the delivery date is now Feb 14, haha. <3


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, I already have plans for an amp purchase in a few months and I can't even think about it until after that. I would put a head on lay away though if it was a good price used.


I bought a stand a few weeks ago, but I paid full price for it.


----------



## dixie hustler

Wouldn't mind a head also. With the little extension cab have both at a local guitar shop. Hell I might have to do a layaway soon myself.


----------



## DirtySteve

I only wish they would have made heads in different colors. I was already planning on either a green one or a cream one.


----------



## iron broadsword

Really glad it won't be early march. I am enjoying the traynor YGL1 they rented me (for free too) while I'm waiting, but it just doesn't compare. It's a class A if I remember right, and the tone is not too shabby but it's just not the same. Ah well, at least I have something to jam with sitting at the computer. My big amp is always at the church, so for the past few years I just haven't hardly practiced at all. :s


----------



## DirtySteve

Another week ain't so bad. When I ordered mine it was when they were changing from the 1 pc back to the 3 pc back. I ordered it in Feb, and didn't get it 'til June....and I didn't even get a loaner.


----------



## iron broadsword

Yeesh. I'd go nuts


----------



## johnfv

*I thought it would be cleaner...*

I just got the "restock" head I ordered several weeks ago. I didn't realize it had this much gain, it distorts really easy. Not that I am complaining... seems like a great little amp so far!


----------



## iron broadsword

She's a keeper for sure. 

Man, so it looks like Feb14 delivery date was wrong and it is the end of the month after all. Haha, way to pull my heartstrings! Man, I must say though - Yesterday morning I was able to just jam on the YGL1 for a solid hour or so and it put me in a good mood all day, lol. I have so missed practicing.. stretched the crap out of my fingers trying to learn satch style legatos. Ahh, good times. I'm-a go plug in.


----------



## DirtySteve

Can ya feel the love?  

Cranked mine last night with my Godin with my new MHD Tele neck pup in it.  It was a beautiful thing!


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> Update on these becoming discontinued:
> 
> I'm told via a dealer (someone who always seems to give good info, which is pretty rare) who was recently in contact with a marshall rep that they are being discontinued because they just don't make enough profit on them. UK made kickass amp for far less than I think any of the rest of their products of uber quality... They'll probably replace it with something, he says, but it certainly won't be a class 5.
> 
> While this is great in respect to the C5 probably becoming a collector's item eventually, it will also mean that there's a good chance we won't see a UK made marshall for anything near that price range for a long time.


 
Not surprised that a UK built Marshall that most of us Yanks around here picked up for around $400 was not a profitable product for 'em. Makes sense from a business POV to sell what's left & move forward. Having a cheaper tube compliment + higher MSRP, I can see Marshall wanting to focus on this years' 1 watters - surely a tad more profit margin there.

I would bet Marshall comes back with an amp similar to the C5 in style & price - perhaps after the anniversary stuff comes & goes - but next time it may be a "Haze" style low watter (i.e. - _not_ made in the UK).

For now, I'm certainly stoked with my "collector's item" & even more likely to leave it stock.


----------



## iron broadsword

So long as that one gets to me I could care less about it being discontinued, but I thought you guys might want to know.


----------



## Kev

Just to confuse matters, my local dealer is under the impression that it's not being discontinued but the price is going to rise significantly


----------



## DirtySteve

This is why I have no opinion and will just wait and see what happens.


----------



## iron broadsword

My wife and I were discussing that yesterday.. it would seem that if are losing money on these amps that imho the best PR option would be to discontinue it, and then put something else out there later. I think that if they just adjusted the price accordingly, it would be poorly received by most musicians. I dunno, maybe I'm wrong.. but I can see a lot of guys looking down at their nose at marshall for making a 'money grubbing' move on something that has been selling like hot cakes. 

PR aside though, it'd probably be a better business decision whether they were struggling with this amp or not. Eh, my $0.02.


----------



## Robert Arthur

I wish my head had a 2 watt setting, but otherwise it's incredible. The range of truly clean tone is small, but if you like saturation, it's the greatest 5 watter ever. I have my head hooked to a JCM800 lead series 4x12 a cab right this second, and it's very mean..


----------



## lespaul339

Robert Arthur said:


> I wish my head had a 2 watt setting, but otherwise it's incredible. The range of truly clean tone is small, but if you like saturation, it's the greatest 5 watter ever. I have my head hooked to a JCM800 lead series 4x12 a cab right this second, and it's very mean..


 

just switch it over to the headphone setting and plug the cable about half way in. then you can run it at low power through a 4X12. thats the same as the low power setting on the combos. it works really well, i just did that today for the first time on my new class 5 head.


----------



## JayCM800

The Class 5 was underpriced from the beginning! Just looking at mine i can see almost half of the $399 in materials, production costs and labor!


----------



## DirtySteve

Robert Arthur said:


> I wish my head had a 2 watt setting, but otherwise it's incredible. The range of truly clean tone is small, but if you like saturation, it's the greatest 5 watter ever. I have my head hooked to a JCM800 lead series 4x12 a cab right this second, and it's very mean..



Just plug your cab into the headphone jack (halfway because it's a stereo jack) and flip the switch for 1/4 power.

Ha ha, Lespaul339 beat me to it.


----------



## lespaul339

JayCM800 said:


> The Class 5 was underpriced from the beginning! Just looking at mine i can see almost half of the $399 in materials, production costs and labor!


I agree. thats why i bought the class 5 head. i wasn't in the market for another amp, but at that price and with it's build quality I couldn't pass it up! I wanted one before they were discontinued or the price went up.


----------



## DirtySteve

JayCM800 said:


> The Class 5 was underpriced from the beginning! Just looking at mine i can see almost half of the $399 in materials, production costs and labor!



Agreed, if it wasn't for the price I would probably be jammin' on another amp and still be saying someday I hope to own a Marshall.


----------



## lespaul339

So today over my lunch hour I finally got to play through my new class 5 head. I am blown away at the sound of this little beast! I ran it through my Avatar 2x12 with Greenbacks. Such a great combination. I couldn't help but play some Cream and Led Zeppelin licks. It just oozes that vintage type tone. Best impulse buy I ever made was buying the Class 5.


----------



## Robert Arthur

lespaul339 said:


> So today over my lunch hour I finally got to play through my new class 5 head. I am blown away at the sound of this little beast! I ran it through my Avatar 2x12 with Greenbacks. Such a great combination. I couldn't help but play some Cream and Led Zeppelin licks. It just oozes that vintage type tone. Best impulse buy I ever made was buying the Class 5.


The combination of my Les Paul with p90's and this amp is special..


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Agreed, if it wasn't for the price I would probably be jammin' on another amp and still be saying someday I hope to own a Marshall.


 

I'd still be waiting for a low power "real" Marshall to play at home w/o causing injury...and missing my old 50W 1/2 stack. Why did I sell it?


----------



## johnfv

*The "tube clamp"*

My head has that massive tube retainer appendage - I had a hell of a time getting the thing off! I understand the intent is to deal with vibration issues but it seems overkill in a head, I am leaving it off (for now at least) as I play with different tubes...


----------



## iron broadsword

Seller's remorse is terrible, eh? I miss my AVT150 half stack sometimes, and my warlock, but only for sentimental reasons really. I cut my teeth on those. What I've got now is so much better for me, but still.


----------



## DirtySteve

I run my combo with no retainer and don't have any issues. I didn't think they put them on the head....interesting.


----------



## sweaty v

I've heard and read alot of great things about the C5. This is maybe a dumb question but do you think it has the stones to push an old 8x10 marshall cab. I'd like a small box to sit on this cab to finish the look,
Thoughts and thanks for your ideas.


----------



## RiverRatt

If you use anything with a smaller bottle than a Russian preamp tube (which is most of the old tubes), the rubber grommets don't touch anyway. That JJ EL34 was a bitch to work loose from the retainer though.


----------



## Far Rider

Robert Arthur said:


> The combination of my Les Paul with p90's and this amp is special..



My Strat with Lace Gold Sensors causes ear orgasms


----------



## Kev

Far Rider said:


> My Strat with Lace Gold Sensors causes ear orgasms



My Lester with the 57's into the Class 5 would give your strat an orgasm


----------



## jwebb1970

I see your eargasm axes & raise you my Classic Players Start w/ Duncan HBs - best of both worlds.


----------



## iron broadsword

Really looking forward to trying my C5 out with my dr boogey pedal, a mesa boogie dual rectifier's solo channel in a pedal using jfets. Sounds epic, and should mix extremely well with this amp for high gain stuff! Sounds great on low gain as well

I don't really need it on my board anymore anyways, now that I have the JCM900. That thing can do riffage like nobody's business.


----------



## Far Rider

jwebb1970 said:


> I see your eargasm axes & raise you my Classic Players Start w/ Duncan HBs - best of both worlds.



The nice thing is that both Lester and Strat players can agree that the C5 is one amazing amp.


----------



## DirtySteve

So do Godin players...oh yeah!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

sweaty v said:


> I've heard and read alot of great things about the C5. This is maybe a dumb question but do you think it has the stones to push an old 8x10 marshall cab. I'd like a small box to sit on this cab to finish the look,
> Thoughts and thanks for your ideas.



The C5 would sound great through one of those. Not so sure I would say it has the mojo to "push" it but it would sound fantastic. The small box head on top of that would look awesome.


----------



## jimmy3711

Thanks for all the great reads...While I am in between cabs - got a Vintage Avatar 212 on the way...I ended up finding a killer deal on the C5 head and cabinet.

I am completely amazed at this set up! Absolutely lovin' the sound coming out of it!

Now it will be a tough pick between playing the 1987x or C5 in between gigs!

Why is it when I visit this forum, I always end up getting GAS???? 

Thanks all!


----------



## Madog

I'm a newbie to the forum and own a C5 V2. Please forgive me if I've jumped in the middle of a thread. I'm still working all this out. I'm in a working/recording band and just recorded our bands whole cd using the C5. It's all I use live and I have to say I love it. I will also tell you with the great PA systems out there today, I can't ever crank the amp past 1/4 or 9 o'clock without the soundman telling me to turn it down. It doesn't matter if it's in the LP mode or not. We also use in-ear monitors to keep stage volume down. My effects chain is TU-2-Budda Wah-OCD-gearmanndude Luther Drive-DD-3-C5. I use a Shure 57 and use my volume to clean it up. My point to all this is that at 46 Im glad I finally swallowed my backline stack syndrome and went with something that's easy on the back, old school, and tubes. Priceless! Anyway, you can check out my guitar hacking @ brokenbygod.com or reverbnation.com/brokenbygod. Peace and respect to you all.


----------



## iron broadsword

Heyy, another believer! Nice tones, Madog, I'm gonna keep checkin' it out.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Madog said:


> I'm a newbie to the forum and own a C5 V2. Please forgive me if I've jumped in the middle of a thread. I'm still working all this out. I'm in a working/recording band and just recorded our bands whole cd using the C5. It's all I use live and I have to say I love it. I will also tell you with the great PA systems out there today, I can't ever crank the amp past 1/4 or 9 o'clock without the soundman telling me to turn it down. It doesn't matter if it's in the LP mode or not. We also use in-ear monitors to keep stage volume down. My effects chain is TU-2-Budda Wah-OCD-gearmanndude Luther Drive-DD-3-C5. I use a Shure 57 and use my volume to clean it up. My point to all this is that at 46 Im glad I finally swallowed my backline stack syndrome and went with something that's easy on the back, old school, and tubes. Priceless! Anyway, you can check out my guitar hacking @ brokenbygod.com or reverbnation.com/brokenbygod. Peace and respect to you all.



Hey Madog! Welcome to the forum.  
Don't worry about jumping in, we are all about welcoming everyone with the love for the C5.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

jimmy3711 said:


> Thanks for all the great reads...While I am in between cabs - got a Vintage Avatar 212 on the way...I ended up finding a killer deal on the C5 head and cabinet.
> 
> I am completely amazed at this set up! Absolutely lovin' the sound coming out of it!
> 
> Now it will be a tough pick between playing the 1987x or C5 in between gigs!
> 
> Why is it when I visit this forum, I always end up getting GAS????
> 
> Thanks all!



What a great problem to have. I have been in the same boat myself. Some of the guys have been giving me a hard time about showing up with either a 5 watt mini monster or a 50 watt beast.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Guys I'm still loving my class 5's especially the head. I think I've decided to sell my combo though. I'm not sad in doing this bc it's going to my uncle whose been out of playing for a long time but wants to get back in so I've decided why not let him start over with a sweet Marshall. He's got a fender deluxe players strat which I helped him find and an old 50's model Gretsch Duo Jet. So I'll still get to play it as its not going far away and I'm really interested about how that old Gretsch would sounds with it. Keep rocking the class 5's for small amps imho they can't be beat


----------



## JayCM800

fstrat59slp said:


> Guys I'm still loving my class 5's especially the head. I think I've decided to sell my combo though. I'm not sad in doing this bc it's going to my uncle whose been out of playing for a long time but wants to get back in so I've decided why not let him start over with a sweet Marshall. He's got a fender deluxe players strat which I helped him find and an old 50's model Gretsch Duo Jet. So I'll still get to play it as its not going far away and I'm really interested about how that old Gretsch would sounds with it. Keep rocking the class 5's for small amps imho they can't be beat


I'm so glad for your uncle! I'm sure he'll love it! If he does, tell him to join the forum! If he doesn't tell him to F@&* #FF!! 

I'm in love with my Class 5 combo! 

I guess i'll keep coming to this thread to share the love!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Haha thanks Jay and I'm sure he'll definitely love it. I'd try to talk him into the forum but he's not to big on computers. Just loves that old classic rock and pretty much open to whatever so I figured this little amp can get him whatever he'd like out of it.


----------



## JayCM800

fstrat59slp said:


> Haha thanks Jay and I'm sure he'll definitely love it. I'd try to talk him into the forum but he's not to big on computers. Just loves that old classic rock and pretty much open to whatever so I figured this little amp can get him whatever he'd like out of it.


 I was joking about the forum and f*&# o&& part!!! 

I'm sure he'll like the amp, especially with a 50s Gretsch and a Deluxe Strat!


----------



## fstrat59slp

JayCM800 said:


> I was joking about the forum and f*&# o&& part!!!
> 
> I'm sure he'll like the amp, especially with a 50s Gretsch and a Deluxe Strat!



Oh yeah I knew you were no biggie there at all  glad to see your enjoying your class 5 so much


----------



## BrentD

Madog said:


> I'm a newbie to the forum and own a C5 V2. Please forgive me if I've jumped in the middle of a thread. I'm still working all this out. I'm in a working/recording band and just recorded our bands whole cd using the C5. It's all I use live and I have to say I love it. I will also tell you with the great PA systems out there today, I can't ever crank the amp past 1/4 or 9 o'clock without the soundman telling me to turn it down. It doesn't matter if it's in the LP mode or not. We also use in-ear monitors to keep stage volume down. My effects chain is TU-2-Budda Wah-OCD-gearmanndude Luther Drive-DD-3-C5. I use a Shure 57 and use my volume to clean it up. My point to all this is that at 46 Im glad I finally swallowed my backline stack syndrome and went with something that's easy on the back, old school, and tubes. Priceless! Anyway, you can check out my guitar hacking @ brokenbygod.com or reverbnation.com/brokenbygod. Peace and respect to you all.




I'm also a n00b. 

OK, so I haven't said anything about this over in the 6100 thread, but I have to say it here.

I was jonesing for a C5 head for quite a while, and a couple of weeks ago I was all set to go buy one when a 6100LM and a 1960A popped up on craigslist for $450 ("needs a tube"). Well, I jumped on that and found that it needed more than "a tube" to function. While I mulled over it, I bought a C5 head.

I got the 6100 repaired for about $150, so I'm only in $600 on that nice half-stack. However, it's not really my bag. The most "modern" amp I own is a Tiny Terror, and it's kind of a suped-up-Plexi sound anyway (IMHO).

Anyway, despite the obvious "oomph" from big bottles and big iron, I like the C5 more than the 6100. In fact, I'm strongly considering selling the 6100. The C5 is great through my 1960 and glorious through my little Orange 1x12".

So as blasphemous as it is to the full-stack gods, I am sorely tempted to sell the 6100 and buy a second C5 head before they're all gone. For my money, I could probably even get a second 1960A and run the two of them together if I need the volume, and I'd still be ahead moneywise due to the value of the 6100. If I just get another C5 I have the option of running each into an 8-ohm side of the 1960, too.

Am I nuts?

FWIW, if I were to pick a full-size head from scratch, it'd probably be a 50-watter and something more "classic" than "versatile", like a 1987, a 2204, or even a JCM900.


----------



## iron broadsword

Although I don't really know the numbers, you should be able to make a decent profit on that 6100. If it's useless to you, liquidate it and put it on something that better suits you for sure. Nothing wrong with that.*



*As long as you buy a Marshall with the money.


----------



## BrentD

iron broadsword said:


> Although I don't really know the numbers, you should be able to make a decent profit on that 6100. If it's useless to you, liquidate it and put it on something that better suits you for sure. Nothing wrong with that.*
> 
> 
> 
> *As long as you buy a Marshall with the money.




I think the numbers work out just fine, even if I sell at a "deal" price and break even. I am most concerned with the apparent idiocy of using 4x12"s and 5-watt heads. I see several posters in this thread using pairs of C5 combos, but I don't see anyone using pairs of C5 heads. I have a line on a 1966A, too, which I think would be very slick with the small box.

There's also a range of perception on volumes, some saying the amps won't keep up and others not having problems at all. I know this is going to vary based on the band volume and venue, but it is troubling. The C5s have just about everything I like: fantastic tone, a simple circuit, classic looks, and not very many tubes to replace over the amp's life. Volume concerns are certainly an issue, though, as I absolutely hate being underpowered. I'm very volume-conscious and tend to like small amps, but I often get in with knuckleheads who think everything needs to be on 10 all the time. They always creep up their volumes and cause volume wars, and part of the joy of a full-size head is that from across the room I have the ability to just plain knock their amp over. Unless, of course, it is also a Marshall. 

I don't have any fantasy about a C5 doing that, but I want even a heavy-handed drummer to hear it if I point it at him with a 4x12".


----------



## iron broadsword

The internet says that 1 C5 can put out 100db through the stock speaker. If that's true, then 2 C5's going through 2 4x12's should be everything you need and then some, I'd say. Perceived volume should be gigantic. Don't take my word for it though, I'm still waiting for mine to arrive. ^^


----------



## Stringjunkie

In my experience it didn't really get louder just more full of a sound


----------



## 12barjunkie

NAD! I just picked up a C5 head today. WOW, what took me so long? I love this thing! I honestly don't remember what caused me to go buy it. The last thing I remember is walking out of the store with it tucked under my arm. I must have been "sleep gas-ing" lol!


----------



## fstrat59slp

Well the red c5 has a new home and he loves it. I'm happy I could help an old picker get set up with a good amp and guitar again


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> So do Godin players...oh yeah!



Sorry buddy. Didn't mean to leave you out. Lets rephrase that to say EVERY guitar sounds amazing through a C5.


----------



## Far Rider

fstrat59slp said:


> Guys I'm still loving my class 5's especially the head. I think I've decided to sell my combo though. I'm not sad in doing this bc it's going to my uncle whose been out of playing for a long time but wants to get back in so I've decided why not let him start over with a sweet Marshall. He's got a fender deluxe players strat which I helped him find and an old 50's model Gretsch Duo Jet. So I'll still get to play it as its not going far away and I'm really interested about how that old Gretsch would sounds with it. Keep rocking the class 5's for small amps imho they can't be beat



You'll haved to keep an eye on the Strat because it will keep trying to sneak off and make love to that C5. I know. I keep finding mine hooked up the next morning after I've put it away in the case 

Or may be it was the imbibement of the night before


----------



## NJM

I should have mine in a day or 2. Can't wait.


----------



## razor

Just got mine yesterday..I am now a proud owner...Never cranked it yet, but it seems to me this is the perfect size amp to go jamming out with if you don't want to haul a stack around..I'm just deciding if I want to get a marshall guvnor pedal and a simple reverb, or hook my pod hd 500 to it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> Sorry buddy. Didn't mean to leave you out. Lets rephrase that to say EVERY guitar sounds amazing through a C5.



Haha, I was just kidding man, I play a lester, too.


----------



## lespaul339

I found a speaker combination I like with my Class 5 head. Two Celestion Greenbacks, and two Celestion Rocket 50's. The Greenbacks sound amazing on their own with this head, but I like the high end and sizzle that the Rocket 50's add to the Greenback sound. Here's a crappy cell phone pic of my stack, sorry my good camera bit the dust.


----------



## lespaul339

So what eq setting are you guys using on the Class 5? 

Mine is:

Bass:3
Mid:7
Trebble 8
Volume:8-10 Depending on how much breakup I want.

Just currious to see where you guys are running yours at.


----------



## DirtySteve

Vol 8, treb/mids dimed, bass 0-3. and then slam it with OD or fuzz.


----------



## lespaul339

yeah, I forgot to say I am pushing mine with either an OCD or Plimsoul. I like the OCD for ryhthm, and the Plimsoul for lead.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm kind of curious about the Plimsoul, I have to stop! I have a pile of pedals I don't even use and I'm always ready to jump on another. I'm a pedal whore and for now I have to just look the other way, don't even tell me how awesome it is because I can't buy anymore pedals until I get my amp this summer.


----------



## lespaul339

DirtySteve said:


> I'm kind of curious about the Plimsoul, I have to stop! I have a pile of pedals I don't even use and I'm always ready to jump on another. I'm a pedal whore and for now I have to just look the other way, don't even tell me how awesome it is because I can't buy anymore pedals until I get my amp this summer.


 
ok my mouth is zipped, I won't tell you how awesome it is....


----------



## RiverRatt

I've got a noisy tube in mine. I put old pre's and an old 6BQ5 that's labeled Motorola USA but looks like a Euro EL84. I hope it's the V2 tube, an old Raytheon that I thought was iffy anyway. I've got a stronger one to try. 

This is still an amazing little amp. I can't think of any Marshall that has had such great tone in a small package. I had a great sounding Fender amp that I traded for the Class 5. I used the Fender for gigs. I played it maybe 4 weeks out of the year. I've probably already got more playing time on the Class 5.


----------



## DirtySteve

I love the Raytheon in V2, I'm gonna have see about getting a couple more to have on hand. IMO other tubes sound good in V1, but none of them sound as good without the Raytheon in v2...even CP.


----------



## Kev

This week I have been mostly noodling on the neck p'up of the lester through a little big muff..............bliss


----------



## BrentD

I have half the day off so I came home from work and plugged into the C5/1960A. I need a pedal for dirt because I live in an apartment, but I love this amp. The 6100 I bought is sitting on the floor unused, and although I like it it isn't one of those "I can't get enough of this amp" kind of things. I _really_ want to try the C5 with a drummer, because if it hangs then the 6100 will go and make way for another C5 head. These things are great!


----------



## Stringjunkie

I've been playing my volume about 11o'clock and hitting it with my pedals and I dig the tones better IMO. Guess I like preamp gain more...


----------



## Kev

This thing takes pedals so well that you'll be selling your 6100 to buy more. I've currently played 4 through it, a DS 1, a BD 2, a little big muff and a bad monkey, I'm now gassing for a mxr badass. I think this little amp has the potential to start an uncontrolable pedal habit


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah I use the badass distortion fed by the custom OD and it's a perfect match to me. Like I said above I use lower amp volume with these pedals to get the tones Im looking for. All of this equates to my excitement for the JCM1. Guitar>amp>cab, it's gonna be sweet. With my orange I don't use pedals, except delay and EQ in the loop, perfect...


----------



## BrentD

Kev said:


> This thing takes pedals so well that you'll be selling your 6100 to buy more. I've currently played 4 through it, a DS 1, a BD 2, a little big muff and a bad monkey, I'm now gassing for a mxr badass. I think this little amp has the potential to start an uncontrolable pedal habit



I've been using an SD-1. I lent my DS-1 to a friend a long time ago and haven't gotten it back yet. I'd really like to get something that gets as close as possible to the bark that comes out of these at full tilt, but I'd rather just keep using the SD-1 and buy MORE C5s! A wall of the little suckers.


----------



## Kev

BrentD said:


> I've been using an SD-1. I lent my DS-1 to a friend a long time ago and haven't gotten it back yet. I'd really like to get something that gets as close as possible to the bark that comes out of these at full tilt, but I'd rather just keep using the SD-1 and buy MORE C5s! A wall of the little suckers.



Brilliant idea, why didn't I think of that


----------



## DirtySteve

Mine goes like this right now...guitar>MXR KFK eq>WH Swollen Pickle>MXR M77>MXR Classic OD> Boss GE-7>C5. I really dig MXR pedals lately.


----------



## jwebb1970

Stringjunkie said:


> I've been playing my volume about 11o'clock and hitting it with my pedals and I dig the tones better IMO. Guess I like preamp gain more...


 

Sounds like the majority of my C5 use.


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> Mine goes like this right now...guitar>MXR KFK eq>WH Swollen Pickle>MXR M77>MXR Classic OD> Boss GE-7>C5. I really dig MXR pedals lately.



Get a wah in there and you're sorted


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah there are a few pedals I'm going to try as soon as I have some extra funds and a wah is at the top of the list.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I like the Cantrell wah, I think. I've not used much wah before, pretty much faked it when I did.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've always been strictly a rhythm player so I've never considered a wah, but I'm learning scales and trying to play lead stuff now so I think it would be fun. I'll be faking it, too.


----------



## Stringjunkie

You can wah anytime you feel I believe, Jerry Cantrell is a prime example as using wah in rhythym. He and Dave Mustain are a couple of my guitar heroes. I like tying to learn their stuff. It always seems to open up new things for me.


----------



## fast98dodge

I plugged in my wah for the first time in forever... Definitely not my thing right now. 

I haven't been here much lately... I see our family is growing...

Quick update on the geetar... Paint is goin' well, sides and back of the body is next then clear. Neck just needs paint on headstock and clear, back of neck is done. Pickups ordered today. I went with Wolfetone for all of them. I'm going with the Marshallhead in the bridge and then some modified Flashback single coils for the middle and neck that will put out @6K instead of @7K... It's starting to get close... Probably less than a month now...


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> I like the Cantrell wah, I think. I've not used much wah before, pretty much faked it when I did.


 sometimes I feel like a complete amateur around here. I didn't realize that's how he got that sound. 



Here's a pic just for the hell of it, I was going to use this for my avatar but I didn't like it...






The Godin's coming along...new tuners, nut, pickups and electronics, only thing left is the bridge and pick guard. 


Edit: Fast98 I didn't read your post, I'm not trying to take anything away from your guitar news I swear,  Cool on the geetar though. and yeah, there are some new folks around....good to see.


----------



## jwebb1970

What kind of bridge are you putting on it, Steve?

I have an old Japanese Strat body lying around. Feeling the urge to slap together a Floyd Rose-equipped Frankenstrat (minus the home grown EVH paintjob....or maybe not ). 1 HB, 1 volume, all rock.


----------



## fast98dodge

No worries, you aren't copying me... It's cool to see stuff that we are using in conjunction with our C5's...

That Godin is gonna be pretty sweet when you get done... I like that it's not a Strat/Tele/LP. It's kind of got it's own thing goin' on...


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> What kind of bridge are you putting on it, Steve?
> 
> I have an old Japanese Strat body lying around. Feeling the urge to slap together a Floyd Rose-equipped Frankenstrat (minus the home grown EVH paintjob....or maybe not ). 1 HB, 1 volume, all rock.



I'm going with a Wilkinson. I wanted to just stick with Schaller but I can't find a black one. I would just replace the saddles on this one with black ones but I got nowhere trying to get them. It also need a tremolo arm and I couldn't find that either so fuck 'em, I'm going with Wilkinson.


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> No worries, you aren't copying me... It's cool to see stuff that we are using in conjunction with our C5's...
> 
> That Godin is gonna be pretty sweet when you get done... I like that it's not a Strat/Tele/LP. It's kind of got it's own thing goin' on...



Thanks, I really like that it's pretty unique. I love it so much that after this summer when I can hopefully have some extra cash, I'm going to start a quest to hunt down one of her mahogany body sisters.  I'll be shocked if it's even possible to find one for sale, but they made more of the mahogany ones I believe so who knows, it's worth a shot.


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> sometimes I feel like a complete amateur around here. I didn't realize that's how he got that sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic just for the hell of it, I was going to use this for my avatar but I didn't like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Gibby is sweet !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The other one's not too shabby either


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> No worries, you aren't copying me... It's cool to see stuff that we are using in conjunction with our C5's...
> 
> That Godin is gonna be pretty sweet when you get done... I like that it's not a Strat/Tele/LP. It's kind of got it's own thing goin' on...


 

When I worked for a Godin dealer, I used to refer to the LG series guitars as "Strato-Pauls". Great guitars for the money, for sure. They always seemed to me to be along the lines of how PRS combined Fender/Gibson traditions into a single instrument...albeit for a lot less coin.


----------



## jwebb1970

Kev said:


> That Gibby is sweet !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The other one's not too shabby either


 
If I wasn't so hung up on my next axe having a single HB & a Floyd, I would certainly consider something along the lines of Steve's Gibson.


----------



## lespaul339

Running my 800 and Class 5 together right now and jamming to some Gov't Mule. Tonal bliss! Nailing that Warren Haynes sound!


----------



## NJM

Hello


----------



## NJM

iron broadsword said:


> +1
> I'll be bringing a stand home with mine when the amp comes in. Also, the delivery date is now Feb 14, haha. <3


Mine came today. It's awesome. Love the clean sound on it. Way to loud to use in the house. I ran a Crunch Box in with it and it sounded great. I got the head so I ran it through my tiny terror combo speaker. I'll be plugging it into my 4x12 tomorrow.


----------



## Robert Arthur

Madog said:


> I'm a newbie to the forum and own a C5 V2. Please forgive me if I've jumped in the middle of a thread. I'm still working all this out. I'm in a working/recording band and just recorded our bands whole cd using the C5. It's all I use live and I have to say I love it. I will also tell you with the great PA systems out there today, I can't ever crank the amp past 1/4 or 9 o'clock without the soundman telling me to turn it down. It doesn't matter if it's in the LP mode or not. We also use in-ear monitors to keep stage volume down. My effects chain is TU-2-Budda Wah-OCD-gearmanndude Luther Drive-DD-3-C5. I use a Shure 57 and use my volume to clean it up. My point to all this is that at 46 Im glad I finally swallowed my backline stack syndrome and went with something that's easy on the back, old school, and tubes. Priceless! Anyway, you can check out my guitar hacking @ brokenbygod.com or reverbnation.com/brokenbygod. Peace and respect to you all.


I'm doing the same thing, along with my bluesbreaker and an A/B box. a al Stevie ray vaughn. My class 5 hardly ever gets past the third mark on the volume knob, with a BBE green screamer adding the extra "dirt"..


----------



## iron broadsword

NJM said:


> Mine came today. It's awesome. Love the clean sound on it. Way to loud to use in the house. I ran a Crunch Box in with it and it sounded great. I got the head so I ran it through my tiny terror combo speaker. I'll be plugging it into my 4x12 tomorrow.



Awesome! Mine won't be here until the end of the month though, the delivery date was wrong because the guy who works there doesn't know what he's doing, haha. I'll be enjoying mine soon enough though!


----------



## Robert Arthur

lespaul339 said:


> So what eq setting are you guys using on the Class 5?
> 
> Mine is:
> 
> Bass:3
> Mid:7
> Trebble 8
> Volume:8-10 Depending on how much breakup I want.
> 
> Just currious to see where you guys are running yours at.


I'm using all the tone controls flat at about half, and the volume at about 3. All the tone adjustments and overdrive come from either the guitar I'm using or the BBE Green Screamer OD. Sometimes I use a Jeckyl and Hyde with 02 liquid chorus for the 80's style metal a la Randy Rhoads...
I DO love the natural oD vey much and get great results on similar settings to yours with no pedals, cleaning it up with the guitar controls.


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> That Gibby is sweet !!!!!!!!!



Thanks, man. It's a GC exclusive that was on sale for $600 last Presidents day and with a $100 off coupon for the sale they were $500. It came with a 498T, but I swapped it for a P-rail and it sounds killer. There are still some around, but they're $700 now. They also come out with an SG Jr.


----------



## iron broadsword

Too bad there is no 8ohm switch on the combo. I'd love to bi-amp with my JCM900 into the 1960 cab, but there is just no way to do it without modding it. Wonder how difficult that'd be... time to wander off to google


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks, man. It's a GC exclusive that was on sale for $600 last Presidents day and with a $100 off coupon for the sale they were $500. It came with a 498T, but I swapped it for a P-rail and it sounds killer. There are still some around, but they're $700 now. They also come out with an SG Jr.



Nice score

one of the downsides of living in the UK is that Gibsons are a lot dearer here, I paid £1800 for my traditional, don't know what that is in dollars, and you'd be lucky to find a standard for under £2k


----------



## iron broadsword

Hmm, after considering modding it to do 8ohms as well, it really makes more sense to just keep it stock and use an A/B/Y box.


----------



## DirtySteve

The C5 can handle 8ohm, no need to mod. That comes from the designer of the C5 Steve Dawson. I'll see if I can find a link.



Kev said:


> Nice score
> 
> one of the downsides of living in the UK is that Gibsons are a lot dearer here, I paid £1800 for my traditional, don't know what that is in dollars, and you'd be lucky to find a standard for under £2k



It's a low end Gibson, but it works for me. If £1800 = 1800 euros then it's $2,360. 
That's way more than all my gear combined.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> The C5 can handle 8ohm, no need to mod. That comes from the designer of the C5 Steve Dawson. I'll see if I can find a link.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a low end Gibson, but it works for me. If £1800 = 1800 euros then it's $2,360.
> That's way more than all my gear combined.


 
As to the 8 ohm question, let's wait for Steve to provide the link, but I seem to recall hearing this as well. Something about the low power/Class A design of the C5 means a mismatched impedance load to the speaker would likely not cause any major issues.

Sorta on the Gibson topic...curious to check out the newer "Melody Maker" line. Apparently the US built "mini-Gibby" line, which now sports LP, SG, V & Explorer shapes w/ single HB electronics are pretty smokin' little axes for the $$. Smaller in apparent size, but essentially full-scale guitars.


----------



## DirtySteve

Here's a link to just one thread on the subject. This isn't the one I was looking for, but it's just as good. SteveD is Steve Dawson.

Marshall Vintage Modern Forum - View topic - Ohms

Check the rest of the C5 section over there, there's a lot of good info through out.


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Sorta on the Gibson topic...curious to check out the newer "Melody Maker" line. Apparently the US built "mini-Gibby" line, which now sports LP, SG, V & Explorer shapes w/ single HB electronics are pretty smokin' little axes for the $$. Smaller in apparent size, but essentially full-scale guitars.



Yeah, if those had come out before I bought my LP Junior I would've bought one of the SGs instead. I was actually looking for an SG or a Tele when I found this one.

The white one...http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/gibson-limited-run-sg-melody-maker-electric-guitar Damn, they've dropped the price since I looked at those...wow.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve Dawson has mentioned in numerous threads that the C5 CAN HANDLE 8OHMS.

We have also discussed it here a few times as well. IbanezMark used to run his C5 through his 8ohm cab constantly with no issues.


----------



## iron broadsword

DirtySteve said:


> Here's a link to just one thread on the subject. This isn't the one I was looking for, but it's just as good. SteveD is Steve Dawson.
> 
> Marshall Vintage Modern Forum - View topic - Ohms
> 
> Check the rest of the C5 section over there, there's a lot of good info through out.



Man.. he'd know, but it seems awfully risky. So given that info, I should be able to safely set my JCM900 to 8ohm operation, and plug it and my C5 into my 1960 set to stereo?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

There is NOTHING risky about it. Running both amps in to the cab when it is set to "stereo".


----------



## jwebb1970

Doesn't the C5 combo's headphone/LP mode essentially "trick" the amp w/ a 16ohm dummy load?


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah, if those had come out before I bought my LP Junior I would've bought one of the SGs instead. I was actually looking for an SG or a Tele when I found this one.
> 
> The white one...Gibson Limited Run SG Melody Maker Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician's Friend Damn, they've dropped the price since I looked at those...wow.


 

I'm kinda digging the Explorer myself.


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Doesn't the C5 combo's headphone/LP mode essentially "trick" the amp w/ a 16ohm dummy load?



I don't know the technicalities of it, but that's kind of the way I think of. It's supposed to be safe with no load at all.


----------



## Kev

It's a low end Gibson, but it works for me. If £1800 = 1800 euros then it's $2,360. 
That's way more than all my gear combined. [/QUOTE]

Not low end tone I'll bet 

No it's a bit more than that mate, £1800 = 2161 euros 

So that's $2826

I think they're a bit cheaper in your part of the world


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> Not low end tone I'll bet


 No it's not, it plays and sounds great. I can't believe I was thinking about selling it a few weeks ago...doh!


----------



## johnfv

Forgive me my brothers for not wading through the bajillion posts in the thread. 

I have the head only version and it is not clear if the 8 ohm and 16 ohm speaker outputs are separate taps - in other words, can I connect 8 ohm and 16 ohm cabs at the same time and not worry?


----------



## BrentD

johnfv said:


> Forgive me my brothers for not wading through the bajillion posts in the thread.
> 
> I have the head only version and it is not clear if the 8 ohm and 16 ohm speaker outputs are separate taps - in other words, can I connect 8 ohm and 16 ohm cabs at the same time and not worry?



No. According to the manual, you can use either the 8-ohm jack or the16-ohm jack, but not both jacks. I suppose if you had cabs wired in a way in which you could daisy-chain from head-to-cab and then cab-to-cab and they would add up right, you could daisy-chain two cabs from a single out. That would require two 16-ohm cabs with jacks that would allow daisy-chaining to work in parallel (8 ohms total) or maybe two 8-ohm cabs that would daisy-chain in series (16 ohms total).

However you would work that out, you can only use ONE speaker jack at a time on the C5 head.


----------



## NJM

So I plugged my C5 into my 4x12 today. It sounded good and can totally push the speakers but was lacking a bit of fullness. Not bad though. I put it on top of my Windsor so I could a/b them using the speaker cable that came with the C5. Now this is the interesting part. The speaker cable I was using with the Windsor was an instrument cable because I couldn't find the proper cable when I first hooked it up. The Windsor always seemed to sound chocked a bit and now I know why, to small of speaker cable because now with the proper cable it freaking screams. And I'm only mad at myself because I should know better because I'm a sound engineer and I use huge cables for the pa speakers. Didn't think it would make that much difference with a guitar amp. Well now I know. 
Sorry to mention the Windsor here but I realized tonight it's not to bad of an amp.


----------



## johnfv

BrentD said:


> No. According to the manual, you can use either the 8-ohm jack or the16-ohm jack, but not both jacks...



'preciate ya!


----------



## Robert Arthur

NJM said:


> So I plugged my C5 into my 4x12 today. It sounded good and can totally push the speakers but was lacking a bit of fullness. Not bad though. I put it on top of my Windsor so I could a/b them using the speaker cable that came with the C5. Now this is the interesting part. The speaker cable I was using with the Windsor was an instrument cable because I couldn't find the proper cable when I first hooked it up. The Windsor always seemed to sound chocked a bit and now I know why, to small of speaker cable because now with the proper cable it freaking screams. And I'm only mad at myself because I should know better because I'm a sound engineer and I use huge cables for the pa speakers. Didn't think it would make that much difference with a guitar amp. Well now I know.
> Sorry to mention the Windsor here but I realized tonight it's not to bad of an amp.


People should play the best stuff they can afford. It's taken me years to accumulate the pile I have now; and most of the amps I have bought and sold in my life wish they were as good as that windsor..


----------



## Northstar

Well, here they are, the Marshall Artist 4203 and the Class 5 head and a few older cousins...


----------



## eastwood6

Good looking set of gear. The 4203 is a nice amp, I've had two over the years. Enjoy.


----------



## 12barjunkie

One more night and I am on V A C A T I O N !!!!! YES!!! Guess what I'm gonna do? That's right, I'm gonna get more aquainted with my C5 !











I'm running the C5 into the top 4/12 dry, the Haze 40 combo is wet and the AVT 50 is driving the bottom 4/12 running stereo reverb off of the pedal board. Tri chorus baby, WOOT!!


----------



## jwebb1970

@12BarJunkie - nice set up, brother!

Not a vacation, but I do have a 3 day weekend ahead of me. I forsee my C5 getting yet another workout.

BTW - I too have been messing around w/ a wet/dry FX setup of sorts. For me, it has been a C5 combo "dry" (just my front end wah/comp/ODs & a Carbon Copy analog echo) and a Peavey VK112 handling modulation/pitch/'verb via it's FX loop (front end signal hits the front input of the VK112 as well). Using a Roland GP100 rack unit to handle the w/d splitting as well as the looped FX.


----------



## DirtySteve

Looks like a hell of a setup and hell of a good time...enjoy!


----------



## 12barjunkie

jwebb1970 said:


> @12BarJunkie - nice set up, brother!
> 
> Not a vacation, but I do have a 3 day weekend ahead of me. I forsee my C5 getting yet another workout.
> 
> BTW - I too have been messing around w/ a wet/dry FX setup of sorts. For me, it has been a C5 combo "dry" (just my front end wah/comp/ODs & a Carbon Copy analog echo) and a Peavey VK112 handling modulation/pitch/'verb via it's FX loop (front end signal hits the front input of the VK112 as well). Using a Roland GP100 rack unit to handle the w/d splitting as well as the looped FX.



Cool man; yeah nothing beats swimmin' in sound from a stereo setup!

@ dirty steve- thanks bro, I will!


----------



## Far Rider

That is one sweet setup. That Strat is beautiful. What color is that?


----------



## 12barjunkie

That's my 2008 American standard; sienna burst. I've got a dimarzio tone zone in the bridge. When I bought it I also really liked the 57 hotrod, so I got the tone zone put in the american standard and it's been my #1 since.


----------



## Far Rider

Mine is a 2008 American Standard also. When I got it, it was jet black with white pickguard, HSS, and a maple/rosewood neck. It has evolved into jet black body with jet black pickguard, three Lace Gold Sensors (SSS) and a maple/maple neck in the 70's large headstock version. Pic below with new best friend:


----------



## 12barjunkie

Man that's pretty sweet! Is your Class 5 plugged into that cab with jensens?


----------



## Lowlife

12barjunkie said:


> Man that's pretty sweet! Is your Class 5 plugged into that cab with jensens?



Noticed that too, that cab looks wicked.


----------



## MM54

Well guys I had posted about information being available regarding placing orders for the CA10 but I guess I'm not allowed to any more, as my post has been inexplicably deleted. So if you want info and a link thereto, just PM me I guess.


----------



## Far Rider

12barjunkie said:


> Man that's pretty sweet! Is your Class 5 plugged into that cab with jensens?



Ha ha. No, that's an old sub box I had and I wanted to get the C5 up off the floor 'cause it sounds better and I was out of cinder blocks.


----------



## BrentD

Far Rider said:


> Ha ha. No, that's an old sub box I had and I wanted to get the C5 up off the floor 'cause it sounds better and I was out of cinder blocks.



Plus if it were on cinder blocks we'd be all like, "Yo what happened to tha rims, yo?"


----------



## 12barjunkie

Well it looks cool anyway!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Got a day off and a couple axes to grind with my C5! FTW!


----------



## Far Rider

Stringjunkie said:


> Got a day off and a couple axes to grind with my C5! FTW!



You're one lucky fella. I'm stuck here massaging Excel spreadsheets


----------



## Stringjunkie

I could never do that! Good luck with your day! Right now I'm drinking coffee and trolling the threads.


----------



## DirtySteve

Stringjunkie said:


> Got a day off and a couple axes to grind with my C5! FTW!



 I did that yesterday...FTW!!


----------



## Leddyman

Ha! I'm doing the exact same thing. Got the day and I'vs been in hear destroying my hearing for the last 2 hours with a C5 into a 2X12 and a Bonamassa Epiphone.


----------



## daku

Ca 10


----------



## MM54

daku said:


> Ca 10



Yes?


----------



## fast98dodge

MM54, I'll have to listen to some clips of your amp a little later on... Lookin' forward to it!!!


----------



## MM54

fast98dodge said:


> MM54, I'll have to listen to some clips of your amp a little later on... Lookin' forward to it!!!





Let me know if you have any questions/comments!


----------



## fast98dodge

What kind of guitars/pickups were used in the demos? I just listened to them. It's hard to formulate more questions/opinions without knowing those details. Actually, you may want to post those details on your site. It would help people with the decision making process... I know if I was in the market to buy a new amp, that information would be critical for me considering there is a lot of nice choices out there from other well established builders for a minor jump in price. Of course, I'm a little biased since you post here and I like to buy "local"...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Ahhhh....

A nice three day weekend to get some good family time and some good jam time!

I am in love with my C5's AGAIN!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

MM54 said:


> Well guys I had posted about information being available regarding placing orders for the CA10 but I guess I'm not allowed to any more, as my post has been inexplicably deleted. So if you want info and a link thereto, just PM me I guess.



Hey Matt!

Are they not letting you pimp your goods on here???


----------



## MM54

fast98dodge said:


> What kind of guitars/pickups were used in the demos? I just listened to them. It's hard to formulate more questions/opinions without knowing those details. Actually, you may want to post those details on your site. It would help people with the decision making process... I know if I was in the market to buy a new amp, that information would be critical for me considering there is a lot of nice choices out there from other well established builders for a minor jump in price. Of course, I'm a little biased since you post here and I like to buy "local"...



I'll have to get the exact specs from Paul, but I know the heavier stuff was played on a schecter with EMGs, and the other stuff on a 70's strat of some sort. If I get time soon I'll make some more demos with other guitars for more sound options.



DSL100 Dude said:


> Hey Matt!
> 
> Are they not letting you pimp your goods on here???



I guess not, I had posted a bit of info about orders and linked to the page on the site for them two evenings ago, and yesterday morning when I went to investigate the lack of response, I found my post had entirely vanished. Of course it's being denied, but really, I posted and the next morning it's gone, I'm not that stupid.

The link to the site is now also in my signature, so unless they decide to delete that too, you can navigate through there, or still you can PM me here or the MH forum or get at me on Facebook and I can get you any info you want


----------



## iron broadsword

February's almost over... that means my amp is almost here! What a crazy long month it has been, waiting for my C5.

On the other hand, it's been amazing having an amp at home now to practice on. (Traynor amp on loan til the C5 gets here). I've gone up about 30 guitarist levels, and got a lot less work done.


----------



## DirtySteve

I hope you get it soon, bro.


----------



## jwebb1970

Did a little preamp tube flip flopping over the weekend. Found a new fave use - low power mode (volume cranked + OD pedal or Dyna Comp + Treb/Mid dimed + Bass around 3) = 
Moved an old Telefunken from V2 to V1 & an unused GT Russian 12AX7 I recently discovered that had been buried in the garage for about 10 yrs to V2. EL84 is still stock. 

A discernible but not drastic gain increase was evident right away. Actually seems to have a tad less headroom, but the sound of the crunch just seems _crunchier_ - in the best possible way. Love it!

My stock Marshall 12AX7s also found a new home in my PV ValveKing as it had a microphonic tube beginning to happen. Doesn't sound too bad now.


----------



## DirtySteve

There's a used Dyna Comp at my GC in the used pedal case for $49. I almost snagged it, but it was pretty beat up for 50 bucks I thought. They also had 4 or 5 Crybaby's for the same price. I was all I could do not to snag one of 'em.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, you owe it to yourself to get a Crybaby.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, ever since we talked about it a week or so ago I've been wanting to try one....and a compressor.


----------



## dixie hustler

Jammed on my C5 today. Is there any one who owns a C5 not grin and say damn while playing it? Such a bad ass little box of Shit kickin tone.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> There's a used Dyna Comp at my GC in the used pedal case for $49. I almost snagged it, but it was pretty beat up for 50 bucks I thought. They also had 4 or 5 Crybaby's for the same price. I was all I could do not to snag one of 'em.


 
At least with a new one from some place like GC, you could pick up a Dyna Comp & return it if you hate it within 30 days.

Of the 2 pedal choices, I'd imagine the Crybaby would be a keeper. Every rock guitarist should have one.

I've just always been partial to the sound of the Dyna Comp both when used on clean tones as well as a nice boost/sustain for OD tones. They are a bit noisy - but most compressors are. But with the C5 cranked in low power mode, the Dyna Comp both acts as a great boost and allows for endless harmonic feedback/sustain at volume levels you can talk over. Also great for the same type of boost in front of an OD/distortion pedal. 

Granted, the combo of, say, the MXR 78 Distortion + DynaComp gets pretty hissy. My next pedal choice will likely be either the MXR Noise Clamp or the ISP Decimator G-String for pedal board noise reduction.

The Dyna Comp is also constantly if I'm playing the clean channel on the PV - only way ValveKing cleans have any character, IMO.


----------



## DirtySteve

I think I'll grab one of the crybaby's next time I go in there. My guitar parts are taking longer to get than I thought and I won't get my pickguard for 3 to 4 weeks so I'm a little bummed, I need a new toy.


----------



## JayCM800

Hello!

I just wanted to say that i check this thread daily even though i don't contribute much to it... 

I enjoy seeing, hearing and reading about your Class5 amps!

Mine i play it almost every day, with four guitars (and a bass!) on rotation, switching pickup positions and adjusting all controls on both guitars and amp! All the cool tones i'm able to coax out of this amp are unmistakably Marshall! And it takes pedals "like a boss"! (pun intended! )

Well i have to go rehearse now with my other amp, but i'll be back to my class5 tomorrow!


----------



## fast98dodge

Next two days off...check!
New pics of the guitar to drool over...check! (I'll post a few later...)
Class 5 armed and ready...check!


----------



## Herb Utsmelz

A new soldier among the (forum and Class 5) ranks!


----------



## johnfv

Jammed a bunch on my C5 head today through my WGS loaded 2x12. What I love about this amp is being able to crank it and get a hint of that plexi territory without peeling the paint off the walls. Currently my favorite "at home" amp...


----------



## Nisent

I just finished jammin on my c5 it to is my favorite at home amp. I like that at low volume it is still so dynamic that you can noodle around for hours and not care that its not cranked although that is great as well. I don't really see any faults in this amp from mild to wild it can do it all. I think I have the most fun letting my friends check it out. Usually when they hear it for the first time they can't believe that it can have like that.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Not only is the C5 my favorite "home" amp, it has made a nice little place in my gigging gear for my smaller work which let's face it, is most of what I do these days. Dual Class 5's make it all the better.


----------



## johnfv

I'm worried I would run out of headroom at a gig but might have to try it...


----------



## RiverRatt

Alright, I stuck a microphone in front of my Class 5 finally. I haven't had much time to do that. This is with my hot rod Strat bridge pickup (Tejas Special) boosted by a Boss GE-7 with a low-mid hump. The bass is off, mids are at around 3 o'clock and the treble on 10. The amp is at around 3 on the volume control. It's as loud as I could get with people sleeping in the house. Just strummin'.

chimey.mp3

Oh yeah, the mic was a Sennheiser E609.


----------



## fast98dodge

Okay, a few pics... Obviously not done...yet... A little work to be done still but most of the way there... The lights are pretty bright so keep that in mind. Also, I'm gonna have him do a fade/burst deal to "soften" the edge between the top and the sides... The back of the neck still has some work also as well...


----------



## Kev

Cheers to all you guys going on about your days off to crank the C5. I'm stuck on an oil rig in the middle of the North Sea for the next 3 weeks and can't get near mine :-(


----------



## Kev

Steve, go back and grab that Crybaby, 
just having one in your rig adds instant mojo


----------



## DirtySteve

Likes all around!...*Class5FTW!!!* ...nice to see all the love.


Kev I feel your pain, bro...I do, when I was in the military I would be sent to remote sites for weeks, sometimes longer, so I know what it's like to be away from your gear. It sucks!

Fast98, guitar is looking great, man...looking forward to seeing it complete, that quilt is insane.

RR, have you played around with tubes anymore? The clip sounds great man, I just love the way it breaks up even at low vol. That's pretty much my settings except I usually dime the mids and I keep the volume up to at least 6, but I have Orpheus777's volume mod on mine so I can crank it and then turn it down, it's like a built in attenuator....and I've been using 2 eqs with a slight mid hump.


Welcome to the club Herb....nice Tele.


----------



## Far Rider

Herb Utsmelz said:


> A new soldier among the (forum and Class 5) ranks!



Welcome Herb. This little C5 subsection has a great group of people. We are hopelessly addicted to our C5's as you can see. Join in!


----------



## RiverRatt

DirtySteve said:


> Likes all around!...*Class5FTW!!!* ...nice to see all the love.
> RR, have you played around with tubes anymore? The clip sounds great man, I just love the way it breaks up even at low vol. That's pretty much my settings except I usually dime the mids and I keep the volume up to at least 6, but I have Orpheus777's volume mod on mine so I can crank it and then turn it down, it's like a built in attenuator....and I've been using 2 eqs with a slight mid hump.



Thanks Steve. Like I said, I couldn't crank it last night, but that's pretty close to the live sound. There's a little mic compression but that's it. it's completely dry except for a clean boost with the GE-7. I'm really happy with that Sennheiser mic, too. Tube-wise, I have a NOS Mullard EL84 and IIRC an Amperex 12AX7 in V1 and Raytheon 12AX7 in V2.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Herb, welcome to the forum.

Kev, feelin' for ya dude.


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> Thanks Steve. Like I said, I couldn't crank it last night, but that's pretty close to the live sound. There's a little mic compression but that's it. it's completely dry except for a clean boost with the GE-7. I'm really happy with that Sennheiser mic, too. Tube-wise, I have a NOS Mullard EL84 and IIRC an Amperex 12AX7 in V1 and Raytheon 12AX7 in V2.



My first thought was that your clip sounds the closest to my C5 that I've heard yet...except a little brighter. It sounds very familiar. I figured at least the preamp tubes must be close to what I'm running. I have yet to try a NOS el84 though.


----------



## coby

May I join the club
I was going for the new Jtm1 but the price is just not right to me so fuck this
I have a head and a C110 cab coming my way sometime next week and I need some advises. Tube wise I have an idea what direction I’m going. It’s the stock speaker I’m not too sure of. Some people can’t stand it, some thinks it’s absolutely fine. I’m a rock/blues player ..you guys have any suggestions? I’m looking at the G10 Celestion greenback on ebay for $125. Thanks for your inputs and rock on!


----------



## RiverRatt

DirtySteve said:


> My first thought was that your clip sounds the closest to my C5 that I've heard yet...except a little brighter. It sounds very familiar. I figured at least the preamp tubes must be close to what I'm running. I have yet to try a NOS el84 though.



That brightness is probably the Boss EQ. I use it as a clean boost and also bump the lower mids a little. I bought that pedal used at Guitar Center Nashville last summer. It's set something like this:


----------



## jimmy3711

Anyone try using the Haze 112 cabs with the Class 5 head? Also, any success using an EL 884?


----------



## fast98dodge

I have an EL844 and it seems to give me pretty damned good tone. I also got the hotter JJ 12AX7's also from Eurotubes... The combination works pretty well...


----------



## Nisent

Hey I was wondering which crybaby you guys are using with your c5. I seem to have the worst luck with them I went to use mine today and the it was dead nothing at all.I think the switch is shot I have replaced it once but I figured I'll just get a new one. Altough this one has lasted the longest most only last about 6 months.My current was a Q and im wondering what other are using any help would be great thanks.


----------



## RiverRatt

I was messing around with the Class 5 and strat again tonight (neck pickup this time). I recorded the rhythm track for Lightning Crashes. I used almost exactly the same settings settings as last night except the EQ pedal was at unity gain tonight. I also had a little chorus and I was trying to play with a really light touch. Here's a little tone test clip. It's a little different than the one I posted last.

Lightning.mp3


----------



## johnfv

Alan, I think we are gonna have to do the long distance jam thing! I recorded a quick rhythm track tonight with a Strat and C5 (then broke a string before I got any further). Let's swap .wav files


----------



## RiverRatt

johnfv said:


> Alan, I think we are gonna have to do the long distance jam thing! I recorded a quick rhythm track tonight with a Strat and C5 (then broke a string before I got any further). Let's swap .wav files



I don't know if I can. I'm using Garage Band and I know it'll import MP3 files but I've never tried a WAV file. I've got the version of ProTools that came with my audio interface but the PC is in the living room and I've never tried to use it.


----------



## jwebb1970

RiverRatt said:


> I don't know if I can. I'm using Garage Band and I know it'll import MP3 files but I've never tried a WAV file. I've got the version of ProTools that came with my audio interface but the PC is in the living room and I've never tried to use it.



IIRC, .WAV files can be imported into GB as long as they are 16-bit.


----------



## JayCM800

Well, according to Musician's Friend, now a new Class5 head retails for $499!!! 

It's still worth every penny!

But still...


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Nisent said:


> Hey I was wondering which crybaby you guys are using with your c5. I seem to have the worst luck with them I went to use mine today and the it was dead nothing at all.I think the switch is shot I have replaced it once but I figured I'll just get a new one. Altough this one has lasted the longest most only last about 6 months.My current was a Q and im wondering what other are using any help would be great thanks.



I have always been a standard Crybaby user. My first one I bought back in the '70's and my new one is the current "standard" model.
I also really like the Fulltone Clyde.


----------



## iron broadsword

JayCM800 said:


> Well, according to Musician's Friend, now a new Class5 head retails for $499!!!
> 
> It's still worth every penny!
> 
> But still...



I paid $480CAN for mine a few weeks ago. But we're used to paying more than in the US anyways, even though the dollar is usually par. We get ripped off all day long.


----------



## DirtySteve

Nisent said:


> Hey I was wondering which crybaby you guys are using with your c5. I seem to have the worst luck with them I went to use mine today and the it was dead nothing at all.I think the switch is shot I have replaced it once but I figured I'll just get a new one. Altough this one has lasted the longest most only last about 6 months.My current was a Q and im wondering what other are using any help would be great thanks.






DSL100 Dude said:


> I have always been a standard Crybaby user. My first one I bought back in the '70's and my new one is the current "standard" model.
> I also really like the Fulltone Clyde.



You mean there's different ones?  How am I supposed to know which one I want? Can you tell the difference by looking at them? My GC has a bunch of used ones and they all look the same to me.


----------



## iron broadsword

all the crybaby and crybaby-clones are pretty much the same except for a couple of resistor/cap values, which are widely documented as mods. If you're into modding at all, just pick up a cheap one used and do the mods if you don't like it. Aside from that there is very little difference most of the time


----------



## 12barjunkie

DirtySteve said:


> You mean there's different ones?  How am I supposed to know which one I want? Can you tell the difference by looking at them? My GC has a bunch of used ones and they all look the same to me.


 
I like the 53Q wah. It has a knob on the side that let's you dial in the sound of the frequency sweep. I'm personally using the Dimebag Darrell wah (camouflage paint) It's a 53Q wah with a boost switch on it and an extended frequency range. It comes in handy when I use it with a lot of distortion because with a regular wah I can't tell much diference in the sweep when I'm soloing with high gain.


----------



## Nisent

Yeah there are several versions the standard, the Q,and several that are signatures that are made to the players taste.I was just wondering if one was more durable than another.


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> all the crybaby and crybaby-clones are pretty much the same except for a couple of resistor/cap values, which are widely documented as mods. If you're into modding at all, just pick up a cheap one used and do the mods if you don't like it. Aside from that there is very little difference most of the time



Hell yes I like to mod pedals and I even have Brian Wamplers "How to modify pedals" book. I've screwed up a bunch of pedals doing all the different mods on them until I started burning up contacts , but it was fun and I learned a lot. A couple of them did come out good though. 

Ok, I just looked and he does have a Crybaby mod in there...oh it's on now!


----------



## iron broadsword

It's fun, ain't it? I love fine-tuning it to taste.. there's so much power over your tone that it's addicting. I recently converted mine to true bypass cause it was messing with the muff, but now I need to fine tune the voice on it because removing the buffer changed it tonally in a way I don't like. Nothing a soldering iron and a few hours can't fix!


----------



## Stringjunkie

I just bought the Dunlop JC wah, gift card and a sale price cure the gas again! I've not used much wah but being a Cantrell fanboy I bought his..it should be good IMO.


----------



## jwebb1970

ALways been a Dunlop guy when it comes to wah pedals

I'm currently using a standard GCB95 Crybaby. However, like those MXR Classic OD/Distortions that Dunlop did for Guitar Center a year or so ago, my Crybaby was a GC special edition that came in red sparkle finish (like the Slash Crybaby), has the desired red Fassel inductor & the "vintage" Hot Pot. They were blowing them out for $59 when I picked it up.

I used to use the chrome 535Q & really dug it, but sold it a few years back for some stupid reason. This funky red GC Crybaby compares favorably in terms of sounding pretty awesome.


----------



## jwebb1970

Nisent said:


> Yeah there are several versions the standard, the Q,and several that are signatures that are made to the players taste.I was just wondering if one was more durable than another.


 

Dunlop Crybabys are all built on the same platform, so the different models will be essentially equal when it comes to durability.

Never had a Dunlop wah fail on me - or at least fail on me & not be easily fixable. Over the lifetime of the pedal, you may need to replace the internal pot @ some point. Easy to find & easy to swap out. The switch is the other possible repair - again, readily available & easily installed.


----------



## DirtySteve

You guy's aren't making this easy.  I was just going to walk in and find the manager I usually deal with and say ok, which one of these crybaby's can you give me the best deal on.  All the used ones are $49, but I'll bet he didn't give the same thing for all of them and he can give me a deal. I'm not planning to pay more than $40 for a used one.


----------



## fast98dodge

I have a Crybaby 535. It has 4 frequency sweep settings and a boost so it's pretty versatile... I plugged it in the other day for the first time in years and it isn't my thing right now... If I wasn't such a packrat with gear and never wanting to get rid of anything, I would send it to you in a heartbeat, DirtySteve...


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey it's cool bro, I'm a pack rat too, it's an affliction.


----------



## fast98dodge

Off to the store to run and stock up on some food and Coke and then crank some tuneage!!!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Steve, I know at this point you won't see this until Monday and you may already have a Crybaby by then but I will say that over all the years and all the wah pedals I have tried, the "Original Crybaby" is a fantastic starting point for getting in to the effect.
Like others have said, everything else is a variation of that model so unless you want to spend time trying models while at the same time getting a feel for the effect I would say is your best bet. 
And getting one for forty bucks or less is the way to go. That way once you get the mojo of the pedal you can start "Frankenstiening" it.


----------



## Kev

DSL100 Dude said:


> Steve, I know at this point you won't see this until Monday and you may already have a Crybaby by then but I will say that over all the years and all the wah pedals I have tried, the "Original Crybaby" is a fantastic starting point for getting in to the effect.
> Like others have said, everything else is a variation of that model so unless you want to spend time trying models while at the same time getting a feel for the effect I would say is your best bet.
> And getting one for forty bucks or less is the way to go. That way once you get the mojo of the pedal you can start "Frankenstiening" it.


 
I agree, I've had the bog standard CBG95 Crybaby for about 10 years and never had a problem with it.

That's me 4 days into this trip, still got another 18 days on this rig 

Then it's home to my beloved Lester and C5 (oh, and the wife)


----------



## Nisent

Well it happend again looking for one thing (wah pedal)and bought another, this time c5 head! I couldn't resist the prices are increasing and I got it for 315.00 including shipping new! I can't wait to get it so I can aby with the c5 Combo and I'll either run my 212 or I may built a second 210 in black to match the c5. I love how it sounds with my 5watt HAAS (completely handbuilt also a 110 combo but with reverb) but its not a Marshall. This will be a good week!


----------



## coby

May I join the club!
I have a head and a C110 cab coming my way sometime next week and I need some advises. Tube wise I have an idea what direction I’m going It’s the stock speaker I’m not too sure of. Some people can’t stand it, some thinks it’s absolutely fine. I’m a rock/ blues player ..you guys have any suggestions? I’m looking at the G10 Celestion greenback. Rock on


----------



## Nisent

Well I did find a wah it's the zw wah it seems the same as the original but with a polished aluminum finish it was the same price as the original so here we go. Have any of you tried this wah? I tried it side by side they seem very similar but I'm just wonder what anyone else thought.thanks


----------



## MM54

Nisent said:


> Well I did find a wah it's the zw wah it seems the same as the original but with a polished aluminum finish it was the same price as the original so here we go. Have any of you tried this wah? I tried it side by side they seem very similar but I'm just wonder what anyone else thought.thanks



I have that Wah, and while I hardly ever use it (nothing I play ever deems it useful) it does seem to be a good wah, and it seems really well-built.


----------



## Dizzyg12

I'm lookin at picking one of hese up but questions first.....

I play a lp trad, will this amp,break up too soon or will I get some nice Clean tones at a fairly high volume as well as low volume? 

With pedals, Say an overdrive, cn I keep the amp volume moderately high for Cleans and just use the od for dirty. My concern is that this amp won't do Cleans as well as I'd like. I've read it breaks up at 9:00 which is pretty low isn't it?


----------



## Nisent

I run mine between 11-12 oclock (1/2 way up) with my lp still have fairly good cleans roll the volume on the guitar back if you run a lp wide open most amps will have a little break up. And it works well as far as pedals you don't need much more than a clean boost for nice dirt with a lp lower volume you may need a little,but if you work with the amp a little you'll see how versatile it is. Hell I like mine so much I bought the head as well as a combo!


----------



## Dizzyg12

Nisent said:


> I run mine between 11-12 oclock (1/2 way up) with my lp still have fairly good cleans roll the volume on the guitar back if you run a lp wide open most amps will have a little break up. And it works well as far as pedals you don't need much more than a clean boost for nice dirt with a lp lower volume you may need a little,but if you work with the amp a little you'll see how versatile it is. Hell I like mine so much I bought the head as well as a combo!



Funny u say versatile, the guy at guitar center says it a one trick pony. lol

I tested it but couldn't get a good feel as the placed was jammed. Will go back tomorrow. Won't b as bad on a Monday.

The one thing I can say is it's loud for 5 watts. what's up wit the bass dial? It was like garbage. The guy purposely dialed it down to 0 before I tried it.....lol

In the Short time I tested it, I was able to dial it in so that the bridge pup was clean and the neck was dirty, so I know it can be dialed in to have basically a clean/dirty setup with the guitar dialed in. I would hardly call that versatile though as the guitar is doing the most work there.

Volume levels seemed to be tolerable for bedroom and he headphone option helps too. Just don't know if it has enough for me...


----------



## Nisent

I usually run the bass at 9oclock otherwise it get kinda muddy when cranking it. As far as it being a one trick pony well tell that dipshit he should just go on YouTube there are tons of video of all different styles of playing my guess is that guy hasnt spent much time on one with mine I can play anything from country to ozzy so he's doesn't know what he's talking about. Now I do admit if your just using the amp it is less versatile but still it is certainly not a one trick pony. Now if you add a od or dist pedal either as a clean boost or as gain boost you can easily cover country to ozzy!


----------



## Dizzyg12

Nisent said:


> I usually run the bass at 9oclock otherwise it get kinda muddy when cranking it. As far as it being a one trick pony well tell that dipshit he should just go on YouTube there are tons of video of all different styles of playing my guess is that guy hasnt spent much time on one with mine I can play anything from country to ozzy so he's doesn't know what he's talking about. Now I do admit if your just using the amp it is less versatile but still it is certainly not a one trick pony. Now if you add a od or dist pedal either as a clean boost or as gain boost you can easily cover country to ozzy!



I would def add some pedals I think. I just liked how my valvestate hd 3 channels so im spoiled in that regard but doesn't look like I have many options other thn the MA series's or breaking the bank for a dls or tsl


----------



## Nisent

I think your on the right track,with pedals you'll like it even better hopefully you get one at the current price musicians friend has already bumped the head to 499.00. So they are gonna go up in price. I know know what ya mean about having more channels but this is a good platform I have several amps and my favorite amps are my one channel amps.


----------



## BrentD

Curious as to who owns two C5s here. I first bought a head that I run through a 1960A. After reading from the designer on another forum that doing so is indeed safe, I tried the headphone trick. It was so cool that I went out and bought a combo with the low power switch so I could just use that. I got it for a slight discount from the old street price ($399), but it's actually so close in volume to the head and 4x12" when it's running at 50mW that I'm not sure I should keep it. 

Doesn't help that they had a beautiful LP for sale when I went in to get the amp, either.


----------



## Nisent

I just bought a second this us the head mainly for running them in stereo with a twist I will either use a 112 or a 210 with the head and of course the combo is the 10 I just thought would sound cool. If it was me I'd keep them both they are useful in different ways the combo grab and go the head for plugging into just about any variety of cabs, I know you can do that with the combo but the combo doesn't look as good as a head sitting on a 412 cab, just my opinion but it's up to you.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

I have two and wouldn't complain if I had more. Love playing them in a dual mono or stereo setup.


----------



## radiomatts

*FINALLY!!!! I've joined this club!*

Today was a great day!!! I picked up an 80's Epiphone Sheraton for an obscenely ridiculously simple trade ...AND A WHiTE/CREAM Class 5 combo.

Got the amp from a friend of mine who simply didn't want it anymore. He's a great guy, but now just into boutique amps. We're haggling on price, but it looks like he's only going to take 200 for it.

Okay gang, help me here. It's bone stock. What do I need to do to this puppy? New tubes? Yes, it all works, but I'm a bit of a tinkerer. No, I don't want to mod this amp, but any recommendations would be fine!


----------



## BrentD

*Re: FINALLY!!!! I've joined this club!*



radiomatts said:


> Okay gang, help me here. It's bone stock. What do I need to do to this puppy? New tubes? Yes, it all works, but I'm a bit of a tinkerer. No, I don't want to mod this amp, but any recommendations would be fine!



My suggestion: crank the fucker. Nice guitar, btw.


----------



## fast98dodge

*Re: FINALLY!!!! I've joined this club!*



BrentD said:


> My suggestion: crank the fucker. Nice guitar, btw.


 
If there was a way to like this post twice, I would...


----------



## radiomatts

Thanks guys... this thing gets cranked tomorrow morning. First with my Les Paul, then with the new Sheraton!!


----------



## BrentD

Does yours have the low power switch? I didn't want to rely on the headphone trick with mine so I got a combo with the switch. I live in an apartment and the neighbors don't appreciate the 5 watts.

They REALLY didn't appreciate the 6100 (now gone because I like this one better - call me crazy), and they REALLY REALLY don't appreciate the GK MB500.


----------



## radiomatts

Mine does not have a low power switch on it. What's the headphone trick?


----------



## BrentD

radiomatts said:


> Mine does not have a low power switch on it. What's the headphone trick?



The headphone out puts out about 50mW. If you switch to the headphone out, it mutes the internal speaker. You can plug another cab into the headphone out - you just insert the speaker plug halfway because the signal goes to the sleeve and you don't want it to short. This will give you WAY more manageable home/bedroom volume. I will paste some language that Steve Dawson (the designer of the Class 5) posted elsewhere, but I won't link to it so as to avoid trouble.

From Mr. Dawson:

"It seems that some people are concerned about the volume of the Class 5 for home use. Well, if you have a spare cab, any cab, you can plug it into the headphone out socket which is derived straight from the main speaker out (not just from the preamp) so the preamp and poweramp and output transformer will be giving you that tone at bedroom volume - Viola!! Works great. 

*NOTE!* The only thing you have to ensure is that the speaker lead is only plugged *HALFWAY* into the headphone socket because it is a stereo headphone socket remember and you'll earth the signal out if you have a mono jack plug (which you probably will). But don't worry no damage can be done.

Feel free to pass this info on to any forum where the bedroom volume issue arises."


----------



## radiomatts

Thanks! I'll also try this in the morning too!


----------



## jwebb1970

Love that forum sig quote, radiomatts


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm glad you're posting accurate information in regards to the output on headphone/low power mode. I see a lot of threads stating the output is .1w which is untrue.


----------



## DirtySteve

_Do you believe in fate?_  


So, I go to GC to buy a wah...






























...it didn't work out exactly as planned. 






...this not it, but it's the same except the finish is a darker brown. It's a mahogany body (trans brown, awesome grain with a little flaming), same neck as my other one, direct mount HBs, string through. It's almost exactly what I've been thinking about for a build. I'm still in shock, I just can't believe it's real. It's on police hold until Mar. 21 because they just got it last week....better pics in about a month.  

This was in no way planned so I have to figure out how I'm going to pay for it and order my amp next month. My Junior may be for sale after all.


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> I'm glad you're posting accurate information in regards to the output on headphone/low power mode. I see a lot of threads stating the output is .1w which is untrue.


 

Marshall's website lists the LP/'phones output rating @ 50mW (0.05W). Basically half of 0.1 watt.

One of the sources of the "0.1 watt" rating was in fact Marshall's own Chris George, from one of the C5-01 promo videos.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> _Do you believe in fate?_
> 
> 
> So, I go to GC to buy a wah...
> 
> ...it didn't work out exactly as planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...this not it, but it's the same except the finish is a darker brown. It's a mahogany body (trans brown, awesome grain with a little flaming), same neck as my other one, direct mount HBs, string through. It's almost exactly what I've been thinking about for a build. I'm still in shock, I just can't believe it's real. It's on police hold until Mar. 21 because they just got it last week....better pics in about a month.
> 
> This was in no way planned so I have to figure out how I'm going to pay for it and order my amp next month. My Junior may be for sale after all.


 
IIRC, this version of the LG has what are actually FOUR mini-HB blade-style pups - basically 2 HBs for both bridge & neck. The 5 way should give you various combos of whcih coils are active, as well as series/parallel differences.

Very cool!


----------



## Nisent

DirtySteve if you do decide to part with the jr pm me with what you want,maybe we can make a deal.


----------



## DirtySteve

Interesting Jwebb, thanks...I know I've never seen pups like these. They have a blade on one side that tapers up from low E to D, then it drops back down and goes flat the rest of the way. On the other coil it has little rectangle studs instead of the usual round ones. I'm so excited...it's going to be a long month. I forgot to mention this one is USA made.


----------



## DirtySteve

Nisent said:


> DirtySteve if you do decide to part with the jr pm me with what you want,maybe we can make a deal.



I sure will, but there is one other person that showed interest in it before, if he doesn't want it I'll get with you, but I'm still undecided.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Interesting Jwebb, thanks...I know I've never seen pups like these. They have a blade on one side that tapers up from low E to D, then it drops back down and goes flat the rest of the way. On the other coil it has little rectangle studs instead of the usual round ones. I'm so excited...it's going to be a long month. I forgot to mention this one is USA made.


 

I am assuming this was a used LG? I know that these days, the current LG models (Performance Series) have more traditional looking pups. The pics you posted look identical to a couple of the natural mahogany LGs I sold when in the music retail game. THe pups in the pic - and how you describe them - sound like the stock Godins from around 2000-2001. Seymour Duncan HBs were an optional upchage for some models back then.

The entire Robert Godin series of instruments - electric & acoustic - really are some of music's best kept secrets. And most all of it gets built in New Hampshire from Canuck-produced parts. Killer stuff @ killer prices. Hope the wait doesn't kill ya, Steve - I know you're gonna dig this axe.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes it's used but other than a little grime, it looks damn near new, better than my other one. It may very well be the last guitar I'll ever need. I totally get what you say about these guitars and Nuke has said the same thing about them being one of the best bang for the buck out there. The quality on these is unreal.

Again, thanks for the info, brother.


----------



## radiomatts

jwebb1970 said:


> Love that forum sig quote, radiomatts



Thanks JWebb... I love Ace, and it kills me to see Thayer in the Spaceman costume. I'd have more respect for KISS if they gave Tommy and Eric either new characters or went back out without the makeup.


----------



## DSL100 Dude

DirtySteve said:


> My Junior may be for sale after all.



Ok dude, I have to admit it. That looks pretty darn sweet. Just let me know...


----------



## fast98dodge

jwebb1970 said:


> Marshall's website lists the LP/'phones output rating @ 50mW (0.05W). Basically half of 0.1 watt.
> 
> One of the sources of the "0.1 watt" rating was in fact Marshall's own Chris George, from one of the C5-01 promo videos.


 
I could be wrong but isn't there 100 milliwatts in a watt? If that is true, then 50 milliwatts would be half of a watt or .5w...


----------



## fast98dodge

Dirty Steve, that guitar is like your "pick of destiny"... It will be yours, I think it's meant to be...


----------



## BrentD

fast98dodge said:


> I could be wrong but isn't there 100 milliwatts in a watt? If that is true, then 50 milliwatts would be half of a watt or .5w...



"Milli-" is a prefix meaning thousandth, so 50 milliwatts is 50 thousandths of a watt, or .050 watts.

EDIT: LOL at nerdiness: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milli-


----------



## NJM

Dizzyg12 said:


> I'm lookin at picking one of hese up but questions first.....
> 
> I play a lp trad, will this amp,break up too soon or will I get some nice Clean tones at a fairly high volume as well as low volume?
> 
> With pedals, Say an overdrive, cn I keep the amp volume moderately high for Cleans and just use the od for dirty. My concern is that this amp won't do Cleans as well as I'd like. I've read it breaks up at 9:00 which is pretty low isn't it?



Mine doesn't break up until around noon and it's minimal. And the cleans sound wonderful. I have the head.


----------



## BrentD

NJM said:


> Mine doesn't break up until around noon and it's minimal. And the cleans sound wonderful. I have the head.



Depends on the output of the pickups. Normal Strat pickups should get to noon pretty easily while staying clean. My experience puts BB Pros breaking up around 10:00, good normal crunch at noon.


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> Dirty Steve, that guitar is like your "pick of destiny"... It will be yours, I think it's meant to be...



Man you have no idea how many times I've thought how cool it would be if my Godin didn't have that big stupid pickguard on it and had the pups direct mounted. No plastic except for the bobbins and the switch knob. 

Then I started thinking that later on after this summer I would start looking for another Godin like the one I have except with a mahogany body, they did make those, too. That led to me thinking about possibly building one to the same spec.s (at least the neck and scale), but with a mahogany body and either P-90's or direct mounted P-rails with no plastic except the pups and switch knob. 

I swear, with the exception of the string through design and the pickups, it's almost exactly what I was thinking. It's so surreal, it has to be meant to be.


----------



## DirtySteve

On the break up thing, IMO tubes and pickups are going to make all the difference. I have high gain preamp tubes in mine and it breaks up very early, like 2 or 3. With moderate output HBs I virtually have no cleans, but with my new higher output (16.6k) bridge pup I can crank it up to 8 and still get pretty decent cleans with just my guitar volume. 

I have a Tele neck pup in the same guitar and it cleans up nice but not as nice as the bridge. It even cleans up pretty well with an OD pedal on. I imagine with a Soviet Military EL84 (more headroom) and some lesser gain preamp tubes it would have even better cleans. ...just my 2 cents since cleans aren't my thing.


----------



## DirtySteve

*Re: FINALLY!!!! I've joined this club!*



radiomatts said:


> Today was a great day!!! I picked up an 80's Epiphone Sheraton for an obscenely ridiculously simple trade ...AND A WHiTE/CREAM Class 5 combo.
> 
> Got the amp from a friend of mine who simply didn't want it anymore. He's a great guy, but now just into boutique amps. We're haggling on price, but it looks like he's only going to take 200 for it.
> 
> Okay gang, help me here. It's bone stock. What do I need to do to this puppy? New tubes? Yes, it all works, but I'm a bit of a tinkerer. No, I don't want to mod this amp, but any recommendations would be fine!



$200  You lucky dog! Welcome to the club.


----------



## NJM

The guitar I was using has a Gibson Les Paul Custom pick up in it.


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> I could be wrong but isn't there 100 milliwatts in a watt? If that is true, then 50 milliwatts would be half of a watt or .5w...


 
1 mW = 0.001W, or 1 watt = 1000 mW

Just like the metric system

edit: oops, saw that BrettD beat me to it.


----------



## Old Toby

Hi all. I just called from under a rock, apparently, because I just discovered the Class 5 two weeks ago. Loved the idea. Loved the look. And as soon as I got to the local store, was floored by the tone. He matched the online price ($350) and I took one home. Since that time when I couldn't be playing it, I've been reading this thread. Lotsa info and enthusiasm, been a fun (long) read.*
Thanks Guys.*


----------



## jwebb1970

Welcome, Toby - glad you were able to score one.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Damn Toby, you read all of this? Congrats on the new amp, enjoy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Old Toby

Stringjunkie said:


> Damn Toby, you read all of this? Congrats on the new amp, enjoy and welcome to the forum.




Thanks. Yeah work has been slow(ish) and I can't stop thinking about the little box/big tone. My metal head buddy came over last night plugged straight into my twin (we normally go very prosessed) slowed down a bit and we got off on tone. My wife who drummed for us said "That's the grooviest thing we've ever done". 
The C5 is taking me to cool town.


----------



## BrentD

Old Toby said:


> The C5 is taking me to cool town.



Werd.

Still feeling guilty about owning the combo in addition to the head, and today's the last day if I want to return it. But it is too much fun!


----------



## BrentD

Also, any luck with Mullard reissues? The local place has them at $25 a matched pair, and almost all of my amps are EL84s. I'm not a tube-swapper, but I'd like to have a matched pair for backups/replacements.


----------



## Far Rider

Welcome Toby. Welcome to our little C5 universe!


----------



## BrentD

Far Rider said:


> Welcome Toby. Welcome to our little C5 universe!



Yeah, forgive me for not saying it earlier. I'm new myself, but welcome!


----------



## Old Toby

Can't talk. 
Pearly Gates and C5 have me trapped in a stupid pentatonic loop.....
THAT SOUNDS AWESOME!


----------



## fast98dodge

Welcome to our little club... You will quickly realize it's a sickness, an addiction if you will...

The only cure is more C5 to the ears!!!


----------



## Old Toby

fast98dodge said:


> Welcome to our little club... You will quickly realize it's a sickness, an addiction if you will...
> 
> The only cure is more C5 to the ears!!!




I'm totally there. Can't get enough. My volume knob is more than an on/off switch. Both pickups on (which I've never found a use for) is another cool sound.


----------



## radiomatts

*Re: FINALLY!!!! I've joined this club!*



DirtySteve said:


> $200  You lucky dog! Welcome to the club.



Thanks Steve. I'm loving it already.


----------



## Far Rider

Can you believe those thieves at GC are trying to sell the C5 for $499 now?
I just got my latest flyer from them and they jacked their price $100.00. Do you think they are trying to capitalize on the discontinuation rumors? MF still has them for $399. Makes me so glad that I bought mine from Musicians Friend.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hmm, Where did you see that? I just checked GC website after I saw your post and they're still showing the regular one and a limited edition at $399.

Marshall at Guitar Center. | Search Results


----------



## BrentD

It could have been an error, but I was seeing the _heads_ listed on MF's website for $499.


----------



## Nisent

Actually MF C5 head is 499.00 the combo hasn't gone up but the head has. Actually even a lot of eBay stores have jacked the head to 499.00 and actually the British amp show shows the combo in yellow if I had to guess Marshall has opt to increase price instead of discontinuing.


----------



## DirtySteve

...and now they're gone. I just clicked the link I posted to check the head and now they're gone. (?)

Edit: Now it's on a different page but it still says $399 for the combo. I don't see the head at all. http://www.guitarcenter.com/New-Gear,Page-1.gc?src=marshall&ipp=25


----------



## BrentD

Their pricing schemes are all messed up. I occasionally eye those JMD:1s out of curiosity and they're listed as $699+ on the search results. The item page says $699-$1099, but prices in the drop down menu are $899 restock and $1099 new. All of this with a "guaranteed lowest price"!


----------



## Kev

Well the C5 combo has now almost doubled in price in the UK....£539 !!!! which works out at $838 !!!!!!! and they're made here !!!!!!

Glad I got mine when I did


----------



## Kev

The combo price is shooting up but the head is being reduced in price

Can't work it out


----------



## jwebb1970

I got the newest monthly Guitar Center catalog in the mail yesterday (Rancid's Tim Armstrong on the cover).

C5 combo is listed prominently in the catalog....selling now for $499 and stating "while supplies last". No listing for the head in print

Would be cool to have the head, but I figure my combo & a ext cab will work just as well (just not look as cool).


----------



## jwebb1970

Far Rider said:


> Can you believe those thieves at GC are trying to sell the C5 for $499 now?
> I just got my latest flyer from them and they jacked their price $100.00. Do you think they are trying to capitalize on the discontinuation rumors? MF still has them for $399. Makes me so glad that I bought mine from Musicians Friend.


 

Makes me glad that I - or actually the missus - got mine @ GC during Black Friday weekend for @399 + a 15% off coupon. 18 months same as cash to boot!

Weird that GC seems to not be sure what they want to sell the combos for. I see $399 on the website as of now (based on Steve's link), $499 on the mail catalog/in store. I assume if you want one from your local GC, just take a printout of the website page showing $399. I assume they would have to honor a price match, considering the lower price is THEIRS!


----------



## DirtySteve

I got my catalog yesterday, too....maybe I should take a look at it. duh.


----------



## BrentD

jwebb1970 said:


> I assume they would have to honor a price match, considering the lower price is THEIRS!



You'd be surprised. I was looking for a TV or a vacuum cleaner or something and discovered that of all places, Wal-Mart won't match their own online prices.


----------



## jwebb1970

BrentD said:


> You'd be surprised. I was looking for a TV or a vacuum cleaner or something and discovered that of all places, Wal-Mart won't match their own online prices.


 

That is due to the overhead from having stores open & employess working in them (even if said employees are making squat per hour). I've been given that song from WalMart before.

Something like a GC, OTOH, would likely be a but more lenient when it came to matching onlline prices, esp their own.


----------



## DirtySteve

I refuse to shop at walmart, even if I have to pay more.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I refuse to shop at walmart, even if I have to pay more.


 

Yeah, unless it was something I could ONLY get there, I'm willing to pay $0.05 more for something @ Target.

Back when I was ardently collecting Star Wars toys, I would have to brave WM occasionally for their exclusive goodies.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes, and some things are actually cheaper, not to mention that I've never seen anyone dressed in house shoes and PJs at Target.


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> Hmm, Where did you see that? I just checked GC website after I saw your post and they're still showing the regular one and a limited edition at $399.
> 
> Marshall at Guitar Center. | Search Results



I get a sales flyer every month. Maybe a misprint? I'll see if I can post a copy of the page. It really didn't surprise me though. They have thoroughly pissed me off in the past to the point I'll wait 3 days for something in the mail from MF before I'll drive 2 miles to their place.


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> I get a sales flyer every month. Maybe a misprint? I'll see if I can post a copy of the page. It really didn't surprise me though. They have thoroughly pissed me off in the past to the point I'll wait 3 days for something in the mail from MF before I'll drive 2 miles to their place.



I see now they have the head for 499. I couldn't find it this morning, but the combos still say 399 on their site. I'll look at my catalog tonight, I completely forgot about it yesterday when it came. Hopefully it's a misprint.


----------



## fast98dodge

I will admit, I used to shop at Walmart quite a bit before I moved down here to TX. They pissed me off when I was grocery shopping and they overcharged me for beer. I noticed it right away when they gave me my receipt. I went to Customer Diservice to get a refund and they refused because they said they can't give refunds on alcohol. I made a scene and had others in line laughing by the time I got done going off on them since my efforts to be nice were futile at that point. Nonetheless, those bastards will never see a dime from me again...

If any of you guys/gals/other want some good laughs, go to this website:

People of Walmart

BEWARE!!! If you spend too much time at this website you'll feel your DNA starting to unravel just like being at a real Walmart...


Back to C5 stuff...

I wonder if Marshall has adjusted prices at the beginning of 2012. That is usually when big companies will do price increases on their products. I guess at the end of the day, I could really care less since I already have my C5. They could sell them for a million bucks for all I care at this point. They can't send me a bill in the mail demanding more money, although if I did get such a letter from them, it would make for a good laugh for sure!!!


----------



## JayCM800

So...  is this thread doing on the 'third' page???

FREAKIN' BUMP FFS!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

C5 ftw!!


----------



## Old Toby

So my metalhead buddy (whom I had impressed with my C5) got himself a Blackstar HT5 stack. I think the higher gain suits him- but what I got into was running my C5 thru one of his 1x10 sealed cabs. Changed the character of the bass to my liking. Now I think I need to try a 4x12.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have one of those Blackstar cabs with a Scumback SA10-m75 (gb clone) in it. It sounds great with my C5, but it's a different sound and feel. I haven't tried a big cab yet.


----------



## iron broadsword

Crossing my fingers.. my C5 might come in today. How in the world will I ever get any work done?


----------



## Stringjunkie

You will! Workin on your tone..


----------



## DirtySteve

Damn Iron, I hoping to see a NAD post this morning.


----------



## Old Toby

DirtySteve said:


> I have one of those Blackstar cabs with a Scumback SA10-m75 (gb clone) in it. It sounds great with my C5, but it's a different sound and feel. I haven't tried a big cab yet.



My other amps are open back combos so the sealed cab sounds, well, like a box to me, but in a good way. If a 4x12 dosen't add anything more- a 1x10 or 1x12 would be a cheaper way to get that sound.


----------



## fast98dodge

Why do I love this amp so much? I know it's a cop-out but I have to say it's gotta be:

C. All of the Above

I almost go ADD when I try to think of everything I love about this little beast...

There's no denying it's a Marshall, but it's got it's own unique character all of it's own. 

If I was Marshall's advertising people when the amp came out, I would have used the tagline: Class 5-Legend in the Making


----------



## fast98dodge

Okay, this is the last batch of pics I will post until the guitar is done. All that is left is drilling the holes for the volume knobs and pickup selector switch and assembly... I should have it here really soon... Thanks for lettin' me post these pics the last few months even though it's not C5 related... I guess if it weren't for the C5, I wouldn't even have thought of getting something new... Anyways, here they are...


----------



## Brooklyn

Old Toby said:


> So my metalhead buddy (whom I had impressed with my C5) got himself a Blackstar HT5 stack. I think the higher gain suits him- but what I got into was running my C5 thru one of his 1x10 sealed cabs. Changed the character of the bass to my liking. Now I think I need to try a 4x12.


 

I own both the C5 Combo & Blackstar HT-5 Stack. I love the sound I get, late at night, when I put the cable half way into the C5 through the headphone jack and into 1 of the 10" Blackstar cabs. Low volume, sweet & Funky, yes Sir!!!! 

And, I have yet to put any of my Pedals thru this Puppy- I am still getting off on the straight Class A Sound. Worth every single Penny this Class5 is!


----------



## DirtySteve

It looks great, cant wait to see it complete. I still can't get over that quilt....it's beautiful man!


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey DSL, did you get my PM?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Wow, that's a good looking guitar man


----------



## Lowlife

That guitar looks great. How about screening the cavities for hum reduction now that you have it all open like that.


----------



## Old Toby

I dig the black quilt. Classy and cool.


----------



## Robert Arthur

Just put a Mullard EL84 in the class 5. It's whole new amp, much more clean headroom and creamy, lush overdrive. More like a JTM45 now.
http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/ro307805/?action=view&current=IMAG0434.jpg


----------



## Robert Arthur

IMAG0437.jpg picture by ro307805 - Photobucket&


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, glad you like it, but be careful...swapping tubes can get addictive! 

Hey man, if you copy the IMG code and paste it the pic will show up in your post... you can resize it if it's too big...


----------



## Robert Arthur

DirtySteve said:


> Cool, glad you like it, but be careful...swapping tubes can get addictive!
> 
> Hey man, if you copy the IMG code and paste it the pic will show up in your post... you can resize it if it's too big...


 This pC is an old back up work laptop that has been locked from upgrades such as modern browser, would'nt let me post pics as normal..


----------



## DirtySteve

Ah, well in that case I went ahead and put 'em both up there for ya...

That's one hell of a retainer, huh?


----------



## iron broadsword

NAD!






WOW what a tone machine! Can't talk, gotta play it some more.


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> NAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW what a tone machine! Can't talk, gotta play it some more.



:cool2: Hell yes! Congrats man....been waitin' a while now to see this post.


----------



## Stringjunkie

iron broadsword said:


> NAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW what a tone machine! Can't talk, gotta play it some more.





Finally!


----------



## iron broadsword

Srsly.

lol, I ordered it on Feb 2nd


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> NAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW what a tone machine! Can't talk, gotta play it some more.


 Enjoy, brother - and over time, they just start sounding better.


----------



## Nisent

Congrats dude! You already see how addictive these are and next youll wonder hmmm maybe another to go with this would be even better? And next thing ya know you have to just because they are that cool!


----------



## Robert Arthur

DirtySteve said:


> Ah, well in that case I went ahead and put 'em both up there for ya...
> 
> That's one hell of a retainer, huh?


That retainers a bitch. The big grommet was melted to the original power tube. But, I can see my tubes still being firmly seated when I pull the head and case out of the back of the truck 7 hrs down the road.


----------



## johnfv

My C5 head had that monster retainer and it was hell to get off.


----------



## Old Toby

Sitting on my Fender twin while wailing on the Class 5 I suddenly realized 16 ohms worth of 2x12 were going unused. Slip slap (twin already had a 1/4 plug on speaker leads) and Hey! Class 5 sounds great thru those too.


----------



## iron broadsword

OH MY GOODNESS. Class 5 + PRS singlecut + Dr. Boogey pedal = the best tone I've possibly ever heard in my life. I never liked the DrB through my AVT or my JCM900 (as much as the JCM's own gain, anyway), but through the C5 it is heaven! It is the most amazing metal/rock tone.. not buzzy or harsh but thick and luscious and articulate and smooth! Gonna have to do a clip of this and show it off cause the C5 gets a bad rap for metal.


----------



## fast98dodge

Thanks for all the comments on the geetar... I have one set of "outside" pics but I'll spare you all...LOL... It's really close to being done so the completed pics are just around the corner...

Anywho, I don't know why the C5 gets a bad rap for metal tones. Of course out of the box it doesn't have a "nu-metal" tone. It wasn't designed for that. But, if someone wants metal tones out of a "classic" sounding amp, it should be fine. Isn't that what a lot of old school metal was to begin with? An old Marshall with pedals/rack effects/etc...


----------



## Far Rider

iron broadsword said:


> NAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW what a tone machine! Can't talk, gotta play it some more.



Carbon copy of mine! I better check the basement when I get home


----------



## fast98dodge

Far Rider said:


> Carbon copy of mine! I better check the basement when I get home


 
Yeah, some of us got the "ultra rare" black with cursive logo...LOL... It seems I've seen more of the variants than the stock version posted here and other places...


----------



## DirtySteve

I had to be different and make mine unique.


----------



## iron broadsword

I can't believe how much I like the 10" speaker in this little piece of heaven. It sounds so tight and punchy with the DB! I still haven't gotten a chance to stretch it's legs yet and crank it for a while.. That'll have to wait until church on Sunday I guess. 

Also, the low power mode is way louder than I expected. Sounds great & all but I play it with the volume at about 3 and it's about as loud as I want it. Though, I _am_ playing in the same room as my wife watches tv...


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> I can't believe how much I like the 10" speaker in this little piece of heaven. It sounds so tight and punchy with the DB! I still haven't gotten a chance to stretch it's legs yet and crank it for a while.. That'll have to wait until church on Sunday I guess.
> 
> Also, the low power mode is way louder than I expected. Sounds great & all but I play it with the volume at about 3 and it's about as loud as I want it. Though, I _am_ playing in the same room as my wife watches tv...


 

As long as I shut the door or am at least on the other end of the house, LP mode has been an awesome option as of late for me. Crank the combo in low mode + an OD pedal = quick, easy killer rock tone even when the kids have gone to bed.


----------



## fast98dodge

I was playing mine on @ 3 when I first got it... I started messin' with settings one day and realized that when it's on between 8 and 9 while turning the gain down on the OD, it's not too much different. I'm letting the amp do most of the work now and the OD just gives it a slight boost in bite and sustain... BTW, I live in an apartment so low power mode only for me!!!

OK, I couldn't resist showing you guys the latest and final pics before completion since you have been accomodating and supportive of me posting the progress shots... I'm lazy, so I'll just link to my post at my online home, the vhlinks... These pics are the best so far and now I'm starting to get a little excited... It should only be a week or two now until it's done... Just waitin' for the pickups and then they can get started...

Van Halen Links.com - View Single Post - Gear Pics


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> I was playing mine on @ 3 when I first got it... I started messin' with settings one day and realized that when it's on between 8 and 9 while turning the gain down on the OD, it's not too much different. I'm letting the amp do most of the work now and the OD just gives it a slight boost in bite and sustain... BTW, I live in an apartment so low power mode only for me!!!


 
Yep - was initially running full power on low volume & used OD/dist pedals. Set to LP mode & cranked (10, or at least as low as 7-8) with just the OD set to clean boost & I get essentially the same thing, albeit with better harmonic sustain/feedback results. ANd for those times when I throw caution to the wind....same setup, same settings - but at full power!!!!

At this point, I find myself using low power less due to noise in the house (unless it is late) and more as just another tonal option in conjunction with whatever pedals/FX I may or may not be using @ the time. So much for this amp being a one trick pony.....


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> I had to be different and make mine unique.



Yeah, the duct tape treatment, wasn't it?


----------



## Far Rider

fast98dodge said:


> Yeah, some of us got the "ultra rare" black with cursive logo...LOL... It seems I've seen more of the variants than the stock version posted here and other places...



I might just be old fashioned (or an old fart) but I _like_ the cursive logo. That sweeping Marshall just says "I'm the king of amps motherfucker!"


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> Yeah, the duct tape treatment, wasn't it?



Yes it was, since some may not have seen this when it happened I'll fill you in so it hopfully doesn't happen to you. 

I had a piece of duck tape simply fall on the top of my amp and when I lifted it off it pulled some of the gold paint off... 






...so I just took it all off with another piece of tape...it peeled right off.


----------



## 12barjunkie

I'm going to start recording my new blues song tomorrow. Going to be recording my C5 for the first time; can't wait!


----------



## NJM

I have the head and it doesn't have the low power switch on it. I saw on the 1st combo people using the headphone out with the speaker cable pushed into the first click of the jack. I tried it out and it actually worked. Sounds awesome. I run the bass just about off. Anyone else find that also?


----------



## iron broadsword

Awesome, NJM! I think that's the first post I've seen someone using LP on the C5 head, so this is great info for those who've got it. 

--- 

Well, I'll be trying out my C5 with the band today and also through my 1960a. Wish me luck!


----------



## jwebb1970

NJM said:


> I have the head and it doesn't have the low power switch on it. I saw on the 1st combo people using the headphone out with the speaker cable pushed into the first click of the jack. I tried it out and it actually worked. Sounds awesome. I run the bass just about off. Anyone else find that also?



When cranking it, I run the bass on the combo @ no more than 2, mid/treble dimed. If using dirt boxes with cleaner sounds, I may kick bass up to around 5 occasionally - both in full & low power mode.


----------



## BrentD

iron broadsword said:


> Awesome, NJM! I think that's the first post I've seen someone using LP on the C5 head, so this is great info for those who've got it.
> 
> ---
> 
> Well, I'll be trying out my C5 with the band today and also through my 1960a. Wish me luck!



I found that that was possible, but I still get some thump with the 4x12" that probably bothers the neighbors downstairs. I got a combo for ease and because they cut me a deal as the prices went up.


----------



## fast98dodge

Some people say that the C5 is a "one trick pony" like it's a bad thing...

It's one trick is it makes everything sound great!!! How can that be possibly be bad???


----------



## iron broadsword

I disagree that it is a one trick pony though. It does metal amazingly with a proper distortion pedal in front of it.. and still sounds as alive as it does straight-in. 

Anyways, I tried my C5 in church yesterday and was pleasantly surprised that it is far louder than I will need for anything I'll be using it for. (And I've got the JCM900 for anything else). Iron is happy!!!! Also, the tone was heavenly, lol.


----------



## DirtySteve

NJM said:


> I have the head and it doesn't have the low power switch on it. I saw on the 1st combo people using the headphone out with the speaker cable pushed into the first click of the jack. I tried it out and it actually worked. Sounds awesome. I run the bass just about off. Anyone else find that also?



Yep, on the heads you have to use "the bedroom trick".


----------



## Stringjunkie

The C5 is by far the best 399$ I have ever spent, on anything.


----------



## RiverRatt

12barjunkie said:


> I'm going to start recording my new blues song tomorrow. Going to be recording my C5 for the first time; can't wait!



I love the way the C5 records. I've used it for clean, blues, and rock with strats, my Les Paul and Fender/Ibanez shredder and they all sound good. I'm doing mostly strat stuff right now.


----------



## BrentD

I have a 1966a incoming today. When I get it I think I'm going to record a comparison between the combo, the head with the 1966a, and the head with a 1960a. Just for fun and because I live in an apartment, I'm going to do it with the bedroom trick/low-power mode. Curious to hear the different speakers/cabs.


----------



## fast98dodge

I'd be very interested in hearing those comparisons...


----------



## DirtySteve

Don't know if this is old news or not, but I was just looking at the GC website and looks like the catalog must've been a misprint, the combo is back down to $399 again.

edit: just looked at the head and it's $499....doesn't make sense.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Don't know if this is old news or not, but I was just looking at the GC website and looks like the catalog must've been a misprint, the combo is back down to $399 again.
> 
> edit: just looked at the head and it's $499....doesn't make sense.


 

Starting to wonder...much like big oil, are there Marshall amp futures speculators out there causing the prices to go all screwy?


----------



## BrentD

jwebb, maybe. Prices almost always go up on equipment (save right now the JMDs - count me interested!). So that's not a surprise. But it seems stupid to me to charge more for the head than the combo. How do you justify charging more for something with fewer components? We're not talking boutique, either, like paying $8k for an amp made out of reissue components and NOS tubes. These are good old (and preferable IMO) production-line amps.


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm thinking this...

There is excess stock of the C5 combos so they're selling out the rest of the inventory at 2011 levels. Maybe they are dropping the combo and just keeping the head in the lineup. So, the head is at "2012" pricing since it will stay...


----------



## DirtySteve

I think I should've snagged the used head I saw at GC for $279 a few of months ago.


----------



## Old Toby

So I plugged in my Ibanez Artcore AS73. I bought the thing because it was a cheap 335 clone. Problem is blues and even clean jazz sounded better to me played on my Epi G400 Custom(SG complete with ACDC sticker). Therefore the Artcore hasn't been played much.
The C5 has me way into tone lately, and I started thinking of putting in different pickups (Retrotron Liverpools) just for something new. Got Arty out, plugged in, to compare sound with clips of the Retrotrons but....
You've probably guessed, spent two hours rocking the Class 5.

And to the list of things C5 can do: Giving life to dead guitars.


----------



## BrentD

fast98dodge said:


> I'd be very interested in hearing those comparisons...



Done and linked below. Information on the setup:

- Combo with new speaker.

- Head with either 1966A or 1960A. 1966A has original G12T-75s but previous owner pulled them and used another set of speakers only to return the G12T-75s when he sold it to me. I don't know how broken in they are. 1960A was used by a guy with his 6100, and he used to run it "not all the way up, on like 6". I would guess these are well broken-in. I have not opened the cabinet up, but my guess is that they are English-made G12T-75s original to the cab (1998 s/n JCM900).

The amps were placed one at a time in front of a shut bathroom door with the front of the amp (speaker grille cloth) facing out and 30" from the door. 

Mic was a single SM57 36" out and 48" up, pointing through the amp at the bottom of the door. This roughly put the mic at the Marshall logo on the combo and both cabs. I intentionally did this to get some room sound and to avoid direct-micing speakers.

Guitar is a Les Paul Vintage Mahogany. Chambered mahogany with Burstbucker Pros. Bridge pickup, volume on 10.

I play four riffs for each amp. The first riff is basically the intro to It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock'n'Roll) in a different key. The second is just a D with a descending bass line. The third is a short chord thing with a sloppy lick at the end. The fourth is a sloppy lead lick. Sorry about the sloppy playing, but I was roughing in the same lick each time (missed some wails on the last one - you'll hear it).

Amps are set as follows: Bass 3, Middle 8, Treble 6. The first two licks have the volume on 5 (12:00). The third lick has the volume on 7. The fourth lick has the volume maxed out.

Note: this was all done in Low Power Mode or using the bedroom trick.

The licks cycle through by amp as follows: Lick 1 combo, Lick 1 head/1966A, Lick 1 1960A; Lick 2 combo, Lick 2 head/1966a, Lick 2 1960A; etc.

The sound has been normalized to -1dB to use up headroom, but the relative volumes are as recorded. The mic was set up and gain on the mic set, and the amps were moved in and out in the same spot in the room without touching the mic or mic's gain. Relative volumes between combo and cabinets are as I experienced them in the room.

Sorry again about the sloppy playing, but I wanted to post this.

Class 5 Tests BLD by user702383 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## fast98dodge

Damn, I'm at work right now... I guess I know what I'm doing after work now... 

Thanks, BrentD for being so thorough in your description of the "conditions" that you are recording with... I am a little disappointed, though... You didn't tell us the string brand and gauge you are using...


----------



## BrentD

fast98dodge said:


> Damn, I'm at work right now... I guess I know what I'm doing after work now...
> 
> Thanks, BrentD for being so thorough in your description of the "conditions" that you are recording with... I am a little disappointed, though... You didn't tell us the string brand and gauge you are using...



Since you're going to play that game, they're D'Addario EXL110s. And they're old. Not grimy old, but they've been on the guitar a long time.

Oh, and the pick is a _black_ nylon Dunlop Jazz III.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Standard factory power cord?


----------



## BrentD

Stringjunkie said:


> Standard factory power cord?



LOL! 

I'm going to humor you all because I'm kind of OCD about some of this stuff. And don't say it's stupid or I'll post a video with a cheap camera mic and you can all bitch about that.

Yes for sure on the head - it was new in the box. The combo I'm not so sure, as I bought the floor model.

I sure as shit didn't get the original box for that floor model, either, because the serial number on the shipping label didn't match the one on the amp.


----------



## maxime1122

Stringjunkie said:


> Standard factory power cord?



Man, do we need one?


----------



## BrentD

maxime1122 said:


> Man, do we need one?



I was avoiding close-micing, but your demo sounds great right up on the speaker. 

Have you played it through a cab? You should hear the difference a 1960 makes if you haven't already.


----------



## maxime1122

BrentD said:


> I was avoiding close-micing, but your demo sounds great right up on the speaker.
> 
> Have you played it through a cab? You should hear the difference a 1960 makes if you haven't already.



Yeah, I tested it on a 4x12, but I prefer to use it as a "combo". Once the speaker breaks in, its getting better.

If I need to play with a 4x12, I will take the big heads


----------



## fast98dodge

Okay, what I learned is I need to avoid being anywhere near a 4x12 with my Class 5 unless I have some extra $$$ to burn... That setup sounded really good!!! How much louder is that setup compared to the combo? On the recording it doesn't sound too much different.


----------



## BrentD

fast98dodge said:


> Okay, what I learned is I need to avoid being anywhere near a 4x12 with my Class 5 unless I have some extra $$$ to burn... That setup sounded really good!!! How much louder is that setup compared to the combo? On the recording it doesn't sound too much different.



It's louder and fuller. The math would say 6dB louder, but my recording makes it seem more like 3dB. It's definitely fuller, and the 4x12" certainly makes a big difference in depth and width. It sounds huge, even with 50mW. The differences in the recording are pretty much the differences you hear/feel in the room. The mic wasn't moved or adjusted or anything. No change in volume was made editing except to turn everything up after they were mixed - so what was 3dB louder on disc was 3dB louder when it hit the mic.

What I didn't hear was much of a volume difference between the combo and the 1966A. The G12T-75 was clearly raspier and more "scooped" sounding than the Greenback-type in the combo - and it excelled when the gain was way up - but it wasn't much louder. The big difference was the 4x12". Maybe because the amp is so middy it loses a lot with a scooped speaker, I dunno.

If anyone else owns both a 1966 and a 1960, are the differences in the recording representative in your opinion? I'm wondering if the speakers are wired out of phase or something.


----------



## Old Toby

fast98dodge said:


> Okay, what I learned is I need to avoid being anywhere near a 4x12 with my Class 5 unless I have some extra $$$ to burn...


 Me too. Might have to work the weekend (or two).


----------



## JayCM800

BrentD, thanks for that detailed review and comparison!

I really liked the sound of the combo! It just needs more 'level' when recording!


----------



## iron broadsword

The guys over at the MLP forum seem to be convinced that the next generation of C5's will come with a master volume. I wonder if this is pure rumour or not..


----------



## BrentD

JayCM800 said:


> BrentD, thanks for that detailed review and comparison!
> 
> I really liked the sound of the combo! It just needs more 'level' when recording!



Volume issues aside, I think I like the tone of the combo the best. I certainly like the hugeness of the 4x12", but that combo speaker is really voiced well for the amp.

If I were going to record with a C5, it would be between the combo and the 4x12" depending on the "size" I needed in a mix. If I didn't need all the low-mid oomph of a big box, I'd take the combo over it based on tone alone.

When I get a chance to make some noise I'll do the same thing on the regular 5W power setting.


----------



## jwebb1970

I have an M-Audio Fast Track interface that I have used to connect my guitar to GarageBand (surprisingly good amp models & great "stompboxes"), but need to invest in a mic & try recording my C5 combo. I would imagine one can get a an even bigger sound from the 10" speaker via a few GarageBand tweaks.

Seeing as I do not plan on any serious recording, I'm leaning towards something relatively cheap, basic & sturdy....SM57, maybe. Would be nice to finally utilize the Fast Track's XLR input.


----------



## iron broadsword

+1 for garageband. I'm not a major fan of tone modeling but garageband seems to do it the best. It's what I use to record music for work, and it has always suited me very well but I don't use the modeling software generally. 

This was done with my AVT150, mic'd with my mac's built in mic (yeah...) and garageband: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9XbkNEwXpY]Rage of the Forsaken - YouTube[/ame]

Keep in mind it's videogame music so it might not be everybody's cup of tea, but it was used to fit a certain mood during an in-game event.


----------



## jwebb1970

If there was one mind-blowing moment w/ GarageBand, it was when I first dicked around with the guitar delay "pedal". At first listen, I think..."sounds pretty good" as if they were shooting for an analog echo tone. Then I started messing with the knobs and found that Apple's analog echo model also acts like an analog delay! Every weird sound I can generate from twisting the knobs on my Carbon Copy pedal, I can also do with the GB delay pedal.

Maybe I was just out of the loop for too long, but that was the 1st time I heard a digitally generated delay behave exactly like an analog one. Awesome.


----------



## Robert Arthur

fast98dodge said:


> Thanks for all the comments on the geetar... I have one set of "outside" pics but I'll spare you all...LOL... It's really close to being done so the completed pics are just around the corner...
> 
> Anywho, I don't know why the C5 gets a bad rap for metal tones. Of course out of the box it doesn't have a "nu-metal" tone. It wasn't designed for that. But, if someone wants metal tones out of a "classic" sounding amp, it should be fine. Isn't that what a lot of old school metal was to begin with? An old Marshall with pedals/rack effects/etc...


 For the Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, and early Ozzy it's perfect. I don't like the Nu-Metal anyway, and think the drop d/a/b thing is a waste of time, making even the heaviest bands sound like Nickleback. so for me, it's the perfect metal amp.


----------



## Robert Arthur

iron broadsword said:


> The guys over at the MLP forum seem to be convinced that the next generation of C5's will come with a master volume. I wonder if this is pure rumour or not..


I hope not. If you ever play an early non'master volume marshall, the Master volume one's sound like expensive gimmicks played back to baxck. My bluesbreaker out-basses, out distorts, and out volumes watt for watt any Master volume amp ever made by anyone. I stand behind that, as I currently own , and have owned them all incuding JCM900's and DSL's as well. The bass is so strong and rich on the Non'master Marshalls that they make drop tuning frivilous.


----------



## jwebb1970

Robert Arthur said:


> For the Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, and early Ozzy it's perfect. I don't like the Nu-Metal anyway, and think the drop d/a/b thing is a waste of time, making even the heaviest bands sound like Nickleback. so for me, it's the perfect metal amp.


 

To me, you just described "metal", although I would have tossed Sabbath in that pile.

The sounds the above mentioned artists have produced on record can be done with a C5 - sometimes all by itself, other times w/ outboard gear.

Only disagreement I have with you, Robert - Drop D/A/B is not a waste of time - nor does it sound anything close to Nickelsuck - when TOOL does it! Of course, they are more a King Crimson from Hell than a "metal" band, IMO. 

But yeah - most "nu-metal" tones sound like someone overusing a Boss Metal Zone to my ears. Gimme old school high gain fuzz & sludge or the warm overdriven "brown sound" any day.

Fortunately for this old rocker, my C5 will get me all of that classic good stuff.


----------



## jwebb1970

Robert Arthur said:


> I hope not. If you ever play an early non'master volume marshall, the Master volume one's sound like expensive gimmicks played back to baxck. My bluesbreaker out-basses, out distorts, and out volumes watt for watt any Master volume amp ever made by anyone. I stand behind that, as I currently own , and have owned them all incuding JCM900's and DSL's as well. The bass is so strong and rich on the Non'master Marshalls that they make drop tuning frivilous.


 

My hope is that someday, after the kids are older & the missus & I are just that more comfortable financially (except maybe for college costs), it'll be time to get a big old - or reissue - NMV Marshall head & 4x12 again & proceed to deafen half the neighborhood regularly.

The C5 solved a dilema I had been having - how to get a real Marshall amp, but in a size/power rating that did not kill small animals within 100 yards when cranked.


----------



## Robert Arthur

jwebb1970 said:


> My hope is that someday, after the kids are older & the missus & I are just that more comfortable financially (except maybe for college costs), it'll be time to get a big old - or reissue - NMV Marshall head & 4x12 again & proceed to deafen half the neighborhood regularly.
> 
> The C5 solved a dilema I had been having - how to get a real Marshall amp, but in a size/power rating that did not kill small animals within 100 yards when cranked.


 But, the C5 is an amp that responds the way a Non-master should. best 349$ I ever spent...


----------



## jwebb1970

Robert Arthur said:


> But, the C5 is an amp that responds the way a Non-master should. best 349$ I ever spent...


 

In terms of my own musical gear purchases over the years, I would have to concur!

Also, in terms of familiar guitar tones - I recently discovered how well the C5 can nail a good approximation of the old school EVH tone. Dime the sucker save for bass (usually 2-3) & connect my MXR OD for a little boost & low end tightening & HB equipped Strat...was jammin' on a very convincing Little Dreamer riff last night.


----------



## Robert Arthur

jwebb1970 said:


> In terms of my own musical gear purchases over the years, I would have to concur!
> 
> Also, in terms of familiar guitar tones - I recently discovered how well the C5 can nail a good approximation of the old school EVH tone. Dime the sucker save for bass (usually 2-3) & connect my MXR OD for a little boost & low end tightening & HB equipped Strat...was jammin' on a very convincing Little Dreamer riff last night.


I discovered the thin Rhoads tone on "Blizzard of Ozz" the same way, but with my Jeckyl and Hyde. Dime the amp, take all tone controls to zero, then dial up the bass to about 3, the mid to about 2, and the treble to about 4, running on the hot side of the pedal only (red light).


----------



## Robert Arthur

To get the tone on "diary of a Madman", I'm playing a Flying V Gibson with ceramic pups, no pedal, amp volume dimed, tone flat on the amp. The Guitar settings are middle switch position, volume for the neck at 6, vol for the bridge at 10.


----------



## fast98dodge

Once I got the OCD pedal and have tweaked with the knobs on the amp and the overdrive, I have a good "middle of the road" sound for hard rock... Zep, Maiden, Priest, Nugent, VH, AC/DC, etc...


----------



## Robert Arthur

fast98dodge said:


> Once I got the OCD pedal and have tweaked with the knobs on the amp and the overdrive, I have a good "middle of the road" sound for hard rock... Zep, Maiden, Priest, Nugent, VH, AC/DC, etc...


I would have never imagined in my life that someone would describe Judas Priest's guitar tone as "middle of the road". must never have heard the album "Screaming for Vengance"...


----------



## fast98dodge

I meant "middle of the road" to get all those great Marshall type of hard rock sounds without having to tweak anything... LOL...

Since you mentioned Priest, the tunes I play along to from them is Unleashed in the East and older... Everything British Steel and newer (which obviously includes Screaming for Vengeance) doesn't interest me too much. I did play a few tunes from Screaming the other day and Devil's Child sounded pretty damned cool with my current settings!!!


----------



## jwebb1970

A big selling point for me was the amp's sensitivity to volume/picking changes. It'll clean up rather nicely w/ your guitar volume and/or easing up on your pick attack when cranked. I figured that if it could give me at least moderate Marshall crunch & allow me to clean up the tone with the guitar/hands, any above & beyond higher gain tones could be achieved via pedals.

I got what I was looking for...and then some. Amp has a bit more gain than I initially thought it would (swapping preamp tubes also helped that a tad). Unless I want 100% industrial strength fuzzy sludge, I do not require much more than a mild OD boost. The cranked C5 in low power mode w/ an OD pedal is my new "go-to" setup for a quick riff fix that won't wake the kids.


----------



## fast98dodge

The sensitivity and dynamics of the amp truly shine after playing through it a while and understanding it a bit better. Before owning my C5, I had never owned a non-MV amp, let alone play through one!!! This amp is to me the best amp out there because it fits my needs and it's inspired me to evolve my playing somewhat and try new things. I've been using the same picks for over 20 years and switched to a different material and thickness a few months ago. I have a guitar coming that will be a HUGE departure from what I'm used to. It will be interesting going from a carvetop with an assymetrical neck with a 15" radius to a flat top with a soft v neck and a 10" to 16" compound radius, basswood body/maple neck/maple board to a black limba body/black limba neck/ebony board. 

Point is, the C5 has been a tool of inspiration for me to evolve what I play, how I play, and what to play it with. I can't ask for anything more than what this amp has given me so far. 

Maybe I'm a marketing guy wannabe but I came up with a new ad... Have a pic with a bunch of us C5 owners with our amps in front of us and jamming on our guitars together with ear to ear grins and one of these taglines- "Hear the gospel preaching" or "Preach the Gospel" because that's what we seem to do!!!


----------



## Robert Arthur

jwebb1970 said:


> A big selling point for me was the amp's sensitivity to volume/picking changes. It'll clean up rather nicely w/ your guitar volume and/or easing up on your pick attack when cranked. I figured that if it could give me at least moderate Marshall crunch & allow me to clean up the tone with the guitar/hands, any above & beyond higher gain tones could be achieved via pedals.
> 
> I got what I was looking for...and then some. Amp has a bit more gain than I initially thought it would (swapping preamp tubes also helped that a tad). Unless I want 100% industrial strength fuzzy sludge, I do not require much more than a mild OD boost. The cranked C5 in low power mode w/ an OD pedal is my new "go-to" setup for a quick riff fix that won't wake the kids.


 That is what is special about a non-master volume amp. Your tone chain simplifies and it becomes about CONTROLLING the guitar and amp as an organic whole. Your pick attack and guitar knob choices become everything; forcing one to truly use their skills instead of relying on a huge amount of gain for the hard dynamics, or needing a chorus pedal for "cleans". If you want to get truly heavy on a NMV amp, try a Metal Pick.


----------



## Robert Arthur

BTW, my knuckles are scarred from power strumming with a metal pick while playing the class 5...


----------



## JayCM800

I'm also 100% in Love with my Class5 and nominate this for "Best thread Award!" 

On a side note, i think there seems to be some confusion regarding the C5-01 (latest version head and combo)... these do not need "headphone trick" "halfway plugged this or that", just select "low power" and play it either thru headphones or cab!


----------



## Robert Arthur

JayCM800 said:


> I'm also 100% in Love with my Class5 and nominate this for "Best thread Award!"
> 
> On a side note, i think there seems to be some confusion regarding the C5-01 (latest version head and combo)... these do not need "headphone trick" "halfway plugged this or that", just select "low power" and play it either thru headphones or cab!


 I saw that one at GC with white tolex for 399$.


----------



## jwebb1970

Robert Arthur said:


> That is what is special about a non-master volume amp. Your tone chain simplifies and it becomes about CONTROLLING the guitar and amp as an organic whole. Your pick attack and guitar knob choices become everything; forcing one to truly use their skills instead of relying on a huge amount of gain for the hard dynamics, or needing a chorus pedal for "cleans". If you want to get truly heavy on a NMV amp, try a Metal Pick.


 


Amen


----------



## BrentD

JayCM800 said:


> I'm also 100% in Love with my Class5 and nominate this for "Best thread Award!"
> 
> On a side note, i think there seems to be some confusion regarding the C5-01 (latest version head and combo)... these do not need "headphone trick" "halfway plugged this or that", just select "low power" and play it either thru headphones or cab!



Is there a new head with a low power mode? My combo has a low power mode, but the head I got (2011 s/n) does not have one. I wasn't aware that any of the heads did, but if they do now then that's really cool.


----------



## DirtySteve

Looks like I missed a lot, I'll have to go back a page and catch up when I get some time later. I've been sitting with my mom in the hospital, she was having chest pains tues. and went to the emergency room. They kept her overnight and did some tests, turns out it's not her heart so that's good, but they don't know what's causing it. It's been a stressful couple of days. She's down from TN so she won't see her doctor at home until next week, but she seems to be ok now. (fingers crossed)

Just wanted y'all to know I wasn't ignoring ya, I just wasn't here.


----------



## jwebb1970

Hope all is well with your family, Steve. And no worries...we'll keep this thread warm for ya.


----------



## eastwood6

BrentD said:


> Is there a new head with a low power mode? My combo has a low power mode, but the head I got (2011 s/n) does not have one. I wasn't aware that any of the heads did, but if they do now then that's really cool.


 
There isn't a dedicated "low power" mode on the C5 head, new or old. To get the low power mode on the head you simply plug the speaker cable into the headphone jack 3/4 of the way and switch the output to headphones. The combos are different because they have the internally wired speaker.


----------



## jwebb1970

eastwood6 said:


> There isn't a dedicated "low power" mode on the C5 head, new or old. To get the low power mode on the head you simply plug the speaker cable into the headphone jack 3/4 of the way and switch the output to headphones. The combos are different because they have the internally wired speaker.


 

True - the headphone out, AFAIK, adds a 16ohm dummy load to the output section & knocks rated output down to around 50mW, which was initially intended to drive headphones. In the 1st run of combos w/o the "low power" switch, you had to use the the "headphone" trick to make the amp send that 50mW signal to the int. speaker. Of course, the C5-01 combo erased the need for any tricks & built the functionality in.

Sounds like the head still needs a form of said "trick", but you'll get the same results.


----------



## DirtySteve

eastwood6 said:


> There isn't a dedicated "low power" mode on the C5 head, new or old. To get the low power mode on the head you simply plug the speaker cable into the headphone jack 3/4 of the way and switch the output to headphones. The combos are different because they have the internally wired speaker.



That's what I thought, too. 

Hey did y'all know if you have an older version combo (like I do) there's a simple mod to make the headphone switch a low power switch? I imagine it would work on the head, too. It's just one jumper. 

...not my pic, but I have done the mod.


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Hope all is well with your family, Steve. And no worries...we'll keep this thread warm for ya.



Thanks, man. I just talked to her a few minutes ago and she's doing great today.


----------



## MM54

Orders for the CA10 are now being accepted! Check out the site for more information: Lachesky Amplifiers - Order Page


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> Orders for the CA10 are now being accepted! Check out the site for more information: Lachesky Amplifiers - Order Page



I'm working on it bro.


----------



## Old Toby

A long time ago someone told me the amp was as much a musical instrument as the guitar. 
I hadn't thought of that for years til I got class (5).
I've started throwing nuances in the phrasing of my oldest songs. A double stop double bark where that lame arpeggio used to be?
Class 5 says "Hell Yeah!".
A badass arpeggio where that lame power chord used to be? 
Class 5 says "Hell Yeah!".
What ever I've throw at it comes out music. All speakers I've tried or heard clips of... I've dug. I haven't run all my axes thru it yet but my most hot rodded and my deadest both rock. I've also been trying different picks, pickups, ax control settings, etc. Not in search of tone but in search of even more tonal tastiness. Soon as I get my mixer back (maybe Class 5 coulda fixed that?) I'll try recording with my twin setup: Amp on floor 3' off wall, SM57 on grill, stereo room mic 12' back pointed at ceiling.

This ends today's work time daydream.
3 hours til class. (5)


----------



## jwebb1970

I was asked by a tech-familiar but relative non-musician once why I would want a tube-based (i.e. dinosaur tech) amplifier to play a guitar thru.

My answer was along the line of your post, Toby. I stated that when it came to guitar amps, most solid state/digital guitar amps work fine - they amplify the sound of the guitar. A good tube amp, OTOH, doesn't just act as amplification, the guitar & amp become a single instrument. Things you do with the guitar directly influence the behavior of the amp & vice versa.

It is even more true with an amp like this one. No high gain channel to hide less than great technique behind, but every note you play jumps out at you in all the right ways.


----------



## Old Toby

Yeah. Think I was stuck for a while using my processor to force the amp to make "my" sound. Now my ears fingers guitar amp seem to be on the same page.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've had my class 5 for almost 2 years now and I take for granted sometimes the things you pointed out Toby, but all I have to do is play some other amp for a few minutes and I'm completely amazed and proud of the Class 5 all over again. The last time was when I bought a Blackstar ht 5 thinking it would give me better high gain metal tones...I returned it a week later.


----------



## BrentD

Steve, I hope everything turns out well for you and your family. 

I was pretty sure there weren't any heads with a low power switch, but I thought it was less argumentative to ask a question.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I've had my class 5 for almost 2 years now and I take for granted sometimes the things you pointed out Toby, but all I have to do is play some other amp for a few minutes and I'm completely amazed and proud of the Class 5 all over again. The last time was when I bought a Blackstar ht 5 thinking it would give me better high gain metal tones...I returned it a week later.


 
I occasionally fire up a PV ValveKing combo I have @ home. Not a bad amp for the $$ (I bought it for $225 new/floor model @ GC a few years ago after years of no amp at all). But it rarely stays on for long.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks for the concern guys, She's doing fine today, we know it's not her heart and that's the main thing. Still don't know what it is for sure but she's had some GERD issues where her food would get stuck in her esophagus and had surgery a few months ago, they think it may be related to that, but we won't know for sure until she get back home next week and sees her doctor there. We're just thankful she didn't have a heart attact.


----------



## Old Toby

jwebb1970 said:


> I occasionally fire up a PV ValveKing combo I have @ home. Not a bad amp for the $$ (I bought it for $225 new/floor model @ GC a few years ago after years of no amp at all). But it rarely stays on for long.



Yeah I'm no tube noob, had the Fender Twin for ten years, set up nice with Groove Tubes tailored to my liking. But something about the Class 5 trumps it bad. Maybe master vol (the twin is stupid loud) maybe the class A maybe Marshall mojo. I had a Peavy Deuce- loud,no mojo. I have an Electar Century 30DR- decent sound, no mojo.


----------



## RiverRatt

I got rid of a Fender Hot Rod DeVille 2x12 when I got my Class 5. I did over a month of rehearsals and gigs with the Fender last Summer and it was just too focking heavy. I had about decided then that I didn't want to keep it but I didn't pick up the Marshall until this year. The Fender sounded really good but it wasn't covering any ground that I couldn't do as well with the Vintage Modern 1/2 stack or Egnater Tweaker 15 and a 2x12 cab. Plus that little Class 5 is the sexiest amp Marshall has put out in a long time. I think it's going to be an amp to hang on to. I'm amazed that it can hang with my Vintage Modern 1/2 stack really well. If I'm just noodling or jamming I have them both going, but for recording it's the Class 5 all the way.


----------



## Old Toby

RiverRatt said:


> .....it was just too focking heavy. ......little Class 5 is the sexiest amp .



Totally. And Hell yeah.


----------



## (war)thrash5150

For whatever reason I haven't had these heads on radar, but the more I read this thread the more tempted I am to pick one up. (1st gen locally for $250) Where there any differences in the first version and the mkii in the head? Sorry if this has been covered 27 times! Not much of a combo guy normally but even the combo version of this amp has me intrigued as hell!


----------



## fast98dodge

There's only one version of the head. No MKII...


----------



## (war)thrash5150

fast98dodge said:


> There's only one version of the head. No MKII...



Thanks!


----------



## fast98dodge

Looks like I'm gonna have to wait about 3 or 4 more weeks for the guitar... Damn... Oh well, I've waited this long...

Like an idiot, I never thought of having an issue getting whatever type of switch I needed for my pickup selector in black. The company I found that makes it is sending me one at no cost but it will take about 3 weeks to get it. I just thought any old 3 way toggle would work for my pickup wiring, but no... I quickly found out how hard it is to find the switch I need in black... I'm just lucky to find one and even luckier that I'm having the company send me one for nothing since no one stocks it...

I guess good things come to those who wait...


----------



## DirtySteve

You'll be a lot happier than if you settle for something you don't want. It'll be worth the wait. 

Why is it so hard to find black hardware I wonder? I couldn't find a black switch, or screws. I had to paint my own screws and I might paint the switch blade, too...at least they sent a black knob. The only black bridge I found didn't fit so I had to send it back. (I think I know where to get one now, we'll see) I couldn't find black pick up adjustment screws that were long enough for a deep foot or black Tele neck pup screws so I had to paint the ones I have. I would've thought black hardware would be more popular. Maybe I just don't know where to look.


----------



## Old Toby

Man, what a weekend. My drummers' wedding party Saturday. And it was St. Paddys. And I'm Irish. And did I mention it was a drummers party?
So I get woken noonish Sunday by my teenage nephews, one with his guitar and amp (Line 6) the other with his drum sticks. Well, ...had the kid plug into the Class 5, I strapped on the bass. He likes to solo over complex changes so.... (wait for it!)...

Hungover, playing bass, with someone else noodling fusion, the Class 5 sounds great!



I also had to paint screws black on my pawn shop Kramer project.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sounds like a fun time Toby, I didn't do a damn thing except work on my guitar...and I didn't even get to play it.


----------



## fast98dodge

DirtySteve said:


> You'll be a lot happier than if you settle for something you don't want. It'll be worth the wait.
> 
> Why is it so hard to find black hardware I wonder? I couldn't find a black switch, or screws. I had to paint my own screws and I might paint the switch blade, too...at least they sent a black knob. The only black bridge I found didn't fit so I had to send it back. (I think I know where to get one now, we'll see) I couldn't find black pick up adjustment screws that were long enough for a deep foot or black Tele neck pup screws so I had to paint the ones I have. I would've thought black hardware would be more popular. Maybe I just don't know where to look.


 
It seems like black hardware is hit and miss. Some stuff is readily available, other stuff is either special order, non stock, or it isn't even made... What I've found with this guitar project is black hardware seems to be more readily available in Europe than it is here. The backup plan for the switch I supposedly have coming is in Europe. It's not as cool of a switch, but it's black and will work. The idea of a chrome switch on this guitar isn't one that I like even considering... The other thing is there are no black jack inputs that work with a jack plate that I can find. WTF??? I don't get it...


----------



## Kev

Black Dog Music Supplies stock black jack inputs and matching black jack plates. 

They're on Ebay


----------



## fast98dodge

Thanks for the info... It looks like it has a black washer and nut... I'll probably just get the Switchcraft and get a black nut and washer for it and it will be the same look as the one at blackdogmusic...


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> Sounds like a fun time Toby, I didn't do a damn thing except work on my guitar...and I didn't even get to play it.



Sounds like me.


----------



## iron broadsword

*sigh* I'm in trouble now.. cause I want to use my class 5 + dr boogey combo instead of my JCM900 in church.  

But then I go and play it and remember how good it sounds and I'm fine. But that mon-fri stretch where I'm jamming the crap out of my C5 is bliss too. I <3 them both!


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah I'm still having trouble getting it wired up. Turns out the neck pup is dead so Rayne's going to rewind it for me. I strung it up jammed for a little while last night on the bridge pup. It's been a few weeks now since I played it and it was glorious. The Straitjacket really makes this guitar and my C5 loves it!

I get to pick up my new guitar Friday night so this coming weekend I'm locking myself in and..._FTW!!!!_ 

(...yes that one means Fuck the World!)


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> *sigh* I'm in trouble now.. cause I want to use my class 5 + dr boogey combo instead of my JCM900 in church.
> 
> But then I go and play it and remember how good it sounds and I'm fine. But that mon-fri stretch where I'm jamming the crap out of my C5 is bliss too. I <3 them both!



I don't see the problem, man.  ...what does "<3" mean?


----------



## iron broadsword

The problem is I'm gassing for my own frickin' gear, lol. How am I gonna get anything else done XD


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh, I get it now...


----------



## NJM

Picked up a Radial Plexi Tube and it sounds amazing through the class 5. I'm running it at low clean volume. Sold the Crunch Box.


----------



## jwebb1970

Robert Arthur said:


> I'm using all the tone controls flat at about half, and the volume at about 3. All the tone adjustments and overdrive come from either the guitar I'm using or the BBE Green Screamer OD. Sometimes I use a Jeckyl and Hyde with 02 liquid chorus for the 80's style metal a la Randy Rhoads...
> I DO love the natural oD vey much and get great results on similar settings to yours with no pedals, cleaning it up with the guitar controls.



A friend has the 1st edition of the red Jekyll & Hyde he wants to sell me for cheap. You digging it w/ your C5, Robert? I'm thinking it could replace the OD & distortion boxes I have now.


----------



## DirtySteve

Today is new guitar day! Woohoo! ...unfortunately I won't be able to post pics until Monday, but my C5 and I get to spend the weekend with her. 


Matt, it looks like things are coming together after all, but it won't happen 'til tonight so I'll wait to get excited. 


...it's gonna be a long day.


----------



## iron broadsword

Grats, DS! Whatcha gonna get?


----------



## DirtySteve

As you may or may not know I bought this '97 Maple body Godin a few months ago and fell in love with the way it plays and feels. I've been fixing her up with a new pick guard, pups, electronics and hardware...






...then a month ago I found another one, a '98 with a mahogany body and I couldn't resist. It was on a police hold so I had to wait to pick her up. This isn't it but it looks the same except the finish is darker on mine.






It's like these things were custom built for me, I've never been happier with a guitar.


----------



## fast98dodge

Cool, have fun!!! I don't know which one I like more, the maple or the mahogany one... You got some cool toys for sure... I think it would be cool to hear them side by side... I'm pretty sure tonally they'll be night and day... It will be interesting which you prefer...

I'm starting to get a little impatient for my new toy since I'm only waiting on one stupid switch!!! I shouldn't say that... I'm only waiting on one stupidly expensive military weapons grade switch that I'm getting for free... I just got an email that the rear covers are painted and ready to go... Just...need...the...switch... 

I'll be fine, haven't had my coffee yet...


----------



## DirtySteve

I've always had mahogany guitars and I wish the Maple one was setup like the other one with no pick guard or trem so I have a feeling # 2 is going to take top spot. Well see.

If it makes you feel any better, I had to send the neck pickup back for a rewind. It's dead and I don't know if I did it or if it just is...I haven't found my trem yet, I had to send the Wilkinson back because when I adjusted the intonation the saddles stuck out past the base so it was going to hit the body every time I pulled back on it (it's recessed) and I still think there's something wrong with my wiring and I may have to give up on the super switch. So, I still have a ways to go.


----------



## fast98dodge

I didn't know you were still having trem/pickup/wiring issues with the first one... That bites... It'll come together... I noticed the new one had a fixed bridge. I have a feeling the mahogany one will be the preferred one for you since you prefer the details on that one...


----------



## DirtySteve

The good news is the tuners work great and look good and my new pickguard looks great too. I can still play the bridge pup so I'm good for now. 

It's funny, I was looking at it one day thinking, man this thing would be perfect if it didn't have this big huge piece of plastic covering half the top and had a fixed bridge and I'll be damned if the second one didn't show up like the next day. Whats really wild, to me at least is these things are both made within a year of each other (1st in Canada, second in USA) and they both ended up in the same store a few months apart (13 years later) and I happened to get both of them. I suspect a little karma happening here... and on top of that, after this evening (fingers crossed) I'll have the means to order my amp on the first production run.  I wasn't sure that was going to happen. I'm stoked!


----------



## fast98dodge

It's crazy how things work out the way they do, isn't it???

Hope it works out also to get the CA10. Sounds like it should be a pretty nice amp. 

My plans for getting some more gear is kind of on hold for a while. I need to get my truck worked on, I don't know how much that will cost. I gotta have it get looked at so I'll know more... I'll know what I owe on my taxes here in a week or so... Also, I took a bit of a pay cut at work recently due to greedy shareholders... Why do I feel like I'm working harder now that I'm only getting hourly without commission than when I was getting commission also???

Damn, I sound like a bad country song...

I would like a JCM1 but the price is a bit too steep for me at this point to justify having one. I love my C5, why spend that kind of dough on another amp? Also, the idea of getting a 1x12 is kind of throwing money away also. If I wanted to spend the money more wisely, I would buy a 4x12 instead and I don't need that either... I guess I'm just trying to be smart with my dinero... 

The main thing is getting the new guitar. Once I have that, I think I'll be fine for quite a while... A couple more weeks... I can make it... I think...


----------



## DirtySteve

It sure is. It can seem surreal sometimes. 

I hope you get your truck sorted out. I just got my car back on the road last year after it sat for 3 years. It sucks to be broke down.

I'm not even looking at those 1 watters, I'm more interested in what might replace the Class 5, but if the CA-10 turns out like I expect I'll be done for a while.

...and here's hoping you get your guitar sooner that you expect.


----------



## DirtySteve

2:15 pm

tick...











tock...











tick...











tock...


----------



## fast98dodge

Tick

Tock

Time to Rock!!! (I wish...) Off to work soon...

I know you don't post on the weekends, Steve... So have fun with your new toy and I'm sure we'll hear the juicy details next week...


----------



## jwebb1970

11:42am on the west coast....also watching the clock until I check out @ noon. Then...time for a beer & some pushed to distortion tubes.


----------



## Old Toby

More C5 Tales

Standing 3 foot in front of and facing the dimed C5, which is on top of the twin. Got my Kramer neck thru w/ Bill Lawrence L500XL pup set to full goose bozo. Using Floyd's arm as a tiller to navigate the waves of feedback, pedaling E to keep my personal apocalypse going (no noise restrictions at my house) I become aware my Daughter is standing there.
I stop and say "huh, guess I was pretty far out there".
She says "Actually, that sounded pretty cool, what do you what from Taco Bell?".
Now this is the girl, Gentlemen, whom normally when exposed to my art says sarcastically "Wow Dad just, Wow" said (And I gotta repeat it) 
"That sounded pretty cool".

Now I realize my posts follow a theme (C5 moves me) but, there ya have it.


----------



## Slowerhand

Any of you own more than one C5? I'm thinking of getting a second one but I want to experiment with diff tubes. Or is this just a dumb idea? I never ever have messed with changing tubes for sound so I am not sure if it would make a diff in a C5. Love my class 5 and would like to get the second one for this reason.


----------



## 12barjunkie

I am now officially running a Class 5 full stack! Love it!!!


----------



## Nisent

I have two the head and the combo I have been running the head through my 412 and the combo with my 5watt boutique and the together its great im actually thinking of getting another combo to have two c5 combos running together.


----------



## iron broadsword

For you guys with the combo that have tried it through other speaker cabs, tell me this: Does it get rid of the 'bass flub' or is it still there? Just wondering if I just need to break in my speaker more, or if this sound is happening in the amp. I can dial in great tone anyways, but I'd try harder to break in the speaker if that was the problem.

Still haven't gotten a chance to run it through the 4x12! Gosh.


----------



## Nisent

What are you running the bass on I run mine around 9:00 and the md and treble to taste. I read on here that helps and they were right once speaker is breaks in it just gets better. I hope that helps.


----------



## iron broadsword

Like I said I can dial in a good sound, meaning I put the gain at 9:00 when the amp is cranked and the flub is gone and it sounds great. But I play in drop C and so the big chunky power riffage isn't handled so well with the bass dimed. Bass on 9, and the rest of the controls dimed sounds great anyway.  

With my Dr Boogey in front, it takes anything I throw at it and gives me dream tones. The DB is notorious for having a terrible EQ but it is ridiculously awesome in front of my Class 5.


----------



## JayCM800

When playing 'dirty' the 'bass knob' is never over '3' or '9 oclock' position on my combo, but when playing 'clean' i sometimes have the bass 'dimed'.


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't have much time to post, I'm getting hit from every direction this morning at work, but here's pic of my new guitar...




She's awesome.


----------



## iron broadsword

That's about the way I run it too. More experimentation needed on my part I guess.

*Edit: Nice axe!


----------



## fast98dodge

WOW... Nice guitar, Steve...

Love the vintage cherry tint on the mahogany...


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks guys, it is more red than I remember. Damn I'm swamped today, I wanted to do a NGD tread, but I don't know if I'll get it today or not, here's a few more pics, check out these crazy pups...


----------



## jwebb1970

Lots of tonal options with those crazy Godin pups & their 5 way switch. Doesn't it also have a push-pull pot? I seem to recall these having that option, but could be mistaken.

I think a sick day should have been in order, Steve.


----------



## DirtySteve

Man I almost called in, but if I do I don't get paid and I need the cash right now. It took a lot to get it set up, so I really haven't played it that much yet so I would've loved another day with it.

Yes it has a push pull too, I wish I could tell what all the switching is but I can't...not yet. One thing I might have problem with is right now they sound incredible clean, I'm mean really good, but I don't play clean and they get dark and muddy with distortion except in the bridge position, it sounds really good in the bridge (5) position. Time will tell, but I've been _GASin_ for an MHD Homewrecker set and it's going to be hard to leave this alone.


----------



## jwebb1970

IIRC, the 5 way basically switches btwn the 4 coils of the "two" pickups. The push/pull could be a phase switch, a coil tap or simply wired to allow more pup options beyond the installed 5 way.

While your particular model is not made anymore, I would imagine an email to Godin could get you the actual specs on the electronics/switching.


----------



## DirtySteve

I emailed Godin for information about the first one and I never heard back from them. I also tried to join the forum but at the bottom of the registration page it tells me to type the code, but there's no code to copy, so I haven't had much luck with that.

So far it seems like position 1 is both neck coils and position 5 is both bridge coils like a HB guitar...position 2 and 4 seem like they are bridge and neck single coils (or maybe parallel????) and middle position 3 all coils....????... I don't know what the push pull is doing, sometimes I pull it and it brightens up and sometimes it darkens up depending on the switch position. The one thing I know for sure is position 4 an 5 (bridge pups) sound really good, but everthing else is dark and muddy when distorted.


edit: just tried the Godin forum again and I was able to register this time. woohoo!


----------



## acidvoodoo

12barjunkie said:


> I am now officially running a Class 5 full stack! Love it!!!



Where did you get a proper Y cable to do that???


----------



## 12barjunkie

acidvoodoo said:


> Where did you get a proper Y cable to do that???



Procablesnsound.com- I would post the link but I'm at the hospital right now. They have every kind of cable you can imagine. Very high quality. My custom "Y" speaker cable was about $40; I got it in 2 weeks.

I posted the link in one of my previous threads "How to run two cabs from a single out"
that link takes you right to the page

The C5 drives both cabs no problem!


----------



## acidvoodoo

12barjunkie said:


> Procablesnsound.com- I would post the link but I'm at the hospital right now. They have every kind of cable you can imagine. Very high quality. My custom "Y" speaker cable was about $40; I got it in 2 weeks.
> 
> I posted the link in one of my previous threads "How to run two cabs from a single out"
> that link takes you right to the page
> 
> The C5 drives both cabs no problem!



Cool, thanks I'll take a look at their site.


----------



## 12barjunkie

Bad link (Sorry!)

https://procablensound.storesecured....ables/list.htm


----------



## 12barjunkie

Ok, that link doesn't work. Here is the correct link:
Speaker Cables


----------



## jwebb1970

Guitar Center price confusion continues...

Got their "Easter" mail catalog yesterday. C5-01 shown on sale for $499. But hey...they still got 'em! Still seems like a better bang for the buck than the 1watt 50th models, despite not being a "specific" clone of a classic Marshall. And those are products I never expect to see in person locally.


----------



## DirtySteve

When I was in GC to pick up my guitar they had one with the block logo and it was $499. I didn't get the new catalog yet.


----------



## fast98dodge

jwebb1970 said:


> Guitar Center price confusion continues...
> 
> Got their "Easter" mail catalog yesterday. C5-01 shown on sale for $499. But hey...they still got 'em! Still seems like a better bang for the buck than the 1watt 50th models, despite not being a "specific" clone of a classic Marshall. And those are products I never expect to see in person locally.


 
I was gonna post something about the new catalog yesterday... I went on their website and as of yesterday, they were still $399... Weird...


----------



## Kev

Think yourselfs lucky over there, the C5 combo is now $860 (£540) in the UK or $956 (£599) if ordering from Marshall's web site

Marshall Amplification - Class 5

This is a $320 (£200) increase in under a year so................

Grab one while you can because the big price hike is probably heading your way


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> I don't have much time to post, I'm getting hit from every direction this morning at work, but here's pic of my new guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's awesome.



Very nice indeed but..........

TELL ME YOU KEPT THE GIBBY!!!!!!!!!.............................


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> Very nice indeed but..........
> 
> TELL ME YOU KEPT THE GIBBY!!!!!!!!!.............................



Thanks Kev....and no I didn't, this guitar replaced it in every way and gives me so much more. A friend of mine I jam with sometimes bought it, but he said if I ever want it back he'll sell it back to me. I had to sell something to be able afford the down payment to order my new amp and it wasn't going to be my C5. 




fast98dodge said:


> I have a feeling the mahogany one will be the preferred one for you since you prefer the details on that one...



...good call!


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks Kev....and no I didn't, this guitar replaced it in every way and gives me so much more. A friend of mine I jam with sometimes bought it, but he said if I ever want it back he'll sell it back to me. I had to sell something to be able afford the down payment to order my new amp and it wasn't going to be my C5.
> 
> Ah, I see. Sounds like a win win then but I bet there still must have been a little touch of sadness letting that beauty go


----------



## DirtySteve

Only until I played the new one. Seriously, I never really bonded with it.... you know? I just liked it, i didn't love it. For one thing I got to where I couldn't stand the TV yellow the more I looked at it. I was planning to paint it and was even thinking about adding a neck pickup and that would've ruined it. I'm glad my friend got it, I doubt I'll ever ask for it back. 

I know this might sound cheesy, but I seriously love this new one, it really is everything I've ever wanted in a guitar, I think it's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen (pics don't do it justice) and it feels so perfect, I can't stop playing it. My finger tips are raw. Damn, it's almost like I'm talking about the 1st time I got laid.


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> Only until I played the new one. Seriously, I never really bonded with it.... you know? I just liked it, i didn't love it. For one thing I got to where I couldn't stand the TV yellow the more I looked at it. I was planning to paint it and was even thinking about adding a neck pickup and that would've ruined it. I'm glad my friend got it, I doubt I'll ever ask for it back.
> 
> I know this might sound cheesy, but I seriously love this new one, it really is everything I've ever wanted in a guitar, I think it's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen (pics don't do it justice) and it feels so perfect, I can't stop playing it. My finger tips are raw. *Damn, it's almost like I'm talking about the 1st time I got laid.*



Except it wasn't your fingertips that got raw that time


----------



## Kev

Well I just hope she was as good lookin as that guitar


----------



## fast98dodge

I've never been exposed to much of the Godin stuff over the years so I'm not exactly familiar with that body style. I will say this: I'm really diggin' on it because it's reminicent of other popular bodies, but still unique and all it's own. I'm a Floyd Rose guy, but I'm gushing over that mahogany beauty, Steve... Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that a Canadian built guitar? Isn't Godin from Canada? I think I read that somewhere at some point...


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> I've never been exposed to much of the Godin stuff over the years so I'm not exactly familiar with that body style. I will say this: I'm really diggin' on it because it's reminicent of other popular bodies, but still unique and all it's own. I'm a Floyd Rose guy, but I'm gushing over that mahogany beauty, Steve... Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that a Canadian built guitar? Isn't Godin from Canada? I think I read that somewhere at some point...



Godin, along with the company's line of acoustic guitars(Seagull, Simon & Patrick, and a few others) are an amalgam of Canadian & US materials & workmanship. Company is based in Canada & production does occur there, but they also have a factory in the northeastern US. All their instruments are built in either one or both countries (obviously, some parts/electronics are Asian-made...but they pretty much all are for every brand these days)

Their Redline Series has a couple of Floyd-equipped Super Strats. While it lacks a Floyd, their RedLine Nemesis reminds me a lot of the EVH "shark" guitar from the Women & Children First cover, but with a more ESP/Schecter vibe.

http://www.godinguitars.com/godinredlineseriesp.htm

About a decade or so back, I worked for a music store that was a Godin dealer. Pretty impressive stuff. And their low/mid priced Seagull/Simon&Patrick acoustics were better guitars than most of the "cheap" US made satin-finish Martins we also carried at the time - for 30%-50% less $$.

Sorry to horn in on a question for Steve....


----------



## fast98dodge

Just checked out the site... Thanks!!! Damn, they have a pretty impressive lineup... I can't remember which one, but it has Lollar P-90's in it and looks a lot like Steve's... If I was in the market for a production guitar, I would be giving them a serious look...


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey no problem at all Jwebb, thanks for taking it, I sure didn't know all that. Mine are one of each, the LGT (maple one) is Canada and the new LG is USA. 

I should've never clicked that link...drool...

...is this the one your talking about 98? That's just badass!






I kind of like this one...


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> Except it wasn't your fingertips that got raw that time







Kev said:


> Well I just hope she was as good lookin as that guitar



Oh she was...and she was a little older than me and knew a little bit about what she was doing...I remember at least 3 rounds that night, _"little steve"_ didn't know what hit him.


----------



## Kev

3 rounds !!!!!! Must have been a long time ago 

On a totally different subject, does anyone here use a treble booster pedal with the C5 and if so what's it like ?


----------



## jwebb1970

That Icon Series from Godin did not exist when I was selling them. Digging the bigger than usual nods to Gibson on these.

I do remember one of the first Godins I sold:







Godin Multiac Nylon with Roland-compatible synth pup built in.

Sold one of these to a local classical guitar whiz/solo performer along with the 1st iteration of Roland's V-Guitar system (VG-8) back in the day. Pretty killer rig - guy was able to play all kinds of altered tunings & get some crazy sounds from that setup, in addition to being one of the nicest sounding amplified nylon string guitars I have ever heard. He was initially inspired to get this sort of setup by Joni Mitchell, who had started playing live w/ a VG-8 & a synth pup equipped Parker Fly back then to accomodate her need for several guitars in multiple tunings. 

Saw him playing at a coffee house a few months back...still using the Godin, but upgraded to the newer V-Guitar system & latest Roland guitar synth.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah Kev it was 1985. I had a Java boost a while back, it has a switch for treble , mid or full boost. I liked it ok, but it was noisy and in the end I get better tones with ODs.


----------



## khan

Just got through reading through the "Class 5 Discontinuted" thread and posted this there (can I delete my post?) but, thought it would be more appropriate here since I've gotten curious about picking up a Class 5 while I can still get it at the $350US price.
I'd like to run my 2x12 cab, with G12K85's. Do you think this head will be enough to sound good through that. I'd like to leave this home and leave my 4010 at practice.


----------



## 12barjunkie

khan said:


> Just got through reading through the "Class 5 Discontinuted" thread and posted this there (can I delete my post?) but, thought it would be more appropriate here since I've gotten curious about picking up a Class 5 while I can still get it at the $350US price.
> I'd like to run my 2x12 cab, with G12K85's. Do you think this head will be enough to sound good through that. I'd like to leave this home and leave my 4010 at practice.



Absolutely. I use mine to drive two 1960 cabs; sounds great!


----------



## Laces

Wow, such a big thread about an amp, Im really impressed!!

Seriously though Ive been watching and listening to videos of this amp all day and it sounds so immense its ridiculous.

Ive got the possible chance of grabbing one for £200-£250 and I just want to ask is it definitely worth it?

I live in a block of flats and Im a bit worried about the power of it to be honest...thats my main concern ( as well as how it would show up my terrible playing )

I know it can pretty much get all the tones I want, Led Zep, ACDC, Deep Purple, Guns N Roses too hopefully.
I recently got the Alnico Pro 2 Slash Pick ups stuck in my Epi LP which is why I want a new amp, MG15FX really doesnt do it for me. Turned it up loud and it sounded AWFUL!!!!


----------



## dixie hustler

This still a class 5 page?


----------



## Old Toby

Old ax, new amp.


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah Kev it was 1985. I had a Java boost a while back, it has a switch for treble , mid or full boost. I liked it ok, but it was noisy and in the end I get better tones with ODs.



I thought you were still talking about your first sexual experience


----------



## fast98dodge

Got the day off... Beautiful day down here in Texas... Looks like a great day to plug in and get my fix... Damn, I can't believe how much I'm playing lately... I probably played this week as much as I used to play in a month as recent as a year ago... It must be the Class 5... The tone is more addicting than any drug I know of...


----------



## phantasma

Just got my Class5 two weeks ago! This amp is perfect for me! Playing a Schecter Tempest Custom with Kerry King EMGs and a LTD EC_1000! (plus a bunch of effects pedals)


----------



## fast98dodge

Welcome to the C5 family... You're a Tacoma guy, huh??? I just moved to Texas back in June after living in Lacey for about 28 years...


----------



## Far Rider

phantasma said:


> Just got my Class5 two weeks ago! This amp is perfect for me! Playing a Schecter Tempest Custom with Kerry King EMGs and a LTD EC_1000! (plus a bunch of effects pedals)



Welcome to the C5 family. Don't forget to stop over at the New Members section for a proper welcome.


----------



## jwebb1970

Picked up the MXR M77 Custom Badass Modified OD yesterday.

It gets along just swell w/ the C5...and likes to push around the '78 Distortion in very good ways, too.

Despite the MXR Classic OD being essentially 2 different OD pedals, my time w/ the M77 leads me to believe that MXR's new gold OD pedal is more versatile. Certainly a big range of tones coming from the M77, between its traditional controls & the 100Hz/Bump switch options. For now, the Classic OD has vacated the pedal board.

Keepin' the Classic OD, though, as one can never have enough boost/OD options. May finally attempt the switch mod on it.


----------



## DirtySteve

I actually just took my M77 off and put the Classic OD back in line. haha. It's cool, but I think I like the Classic OD a little better...I'm sure it'll change again in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## fast98dodge

How come everytime I come in this thread and hear y'all (I'm trying to learn Texan) talkin' about your C5's and pedals and this and that, I always start "jonesing for tone"??? 

Also, quick update...






That means that the switch is in Scott's hands and the guitar now has all the pieces to put this thing together... Hopefully a week and a half or so before it's in my hands...


----------



## iron broadsword

Woot, awesome! I feel for ya, that's been quite a long wait for you.. I went nuts waiting for my C5 and iirc you've been waiting even longer. :s


----------



## DirtySteve

That's good news man!

"trying to learn texan"....lmfao!


----------



## fast98dodge

No kidding it's been a wait!!! I was going through clearing out emails and the first one I sent was like mid-October... So, about 6 months... That's less than I had to wait for my Peavey Wolfgang. I think those kept getting delayed and I ended up waiting almost a year to get my quilt top... This time has been much easier because I've gotten to see "progress"... The journey of building this is almost over and the journey of playing it is getting close to beginning...


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I actually just took my M77 off and put the Classic OD back in line. haha. It's cool, but I think I like the Classic OD a little better...I'm sure it'll change again in a couple of weeks or so.


 

Hence my not putting the Classic on ebay or anything....gonna for sure do the switch mod onit so I can go from GTOD to ZW44 w/o taking the damned pedal apart. And now at least, if I do kill the Classic in the process, I'm not w/o a good OD pedal.

The possibility of using both & have 2 boost/OD options going is also tempting. But I am for sure lovin' the M77.


----------



## Old Toby

fast98dodge said:


> How come everytime I come in this thread and hear y'all (I'm trying to learn Texan) talkin' about your C5's and pedals and this and that, I always start "jonesing for tone"???



Totally, reading here just amps the tone jones'n.


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Hence my not putting the Classic on ebay or anything....gonna for sure do the switch mod onit so I can go from GTOD to ZW44 w/o taking the damned pedal apart. And now at least, if I do kill the Classic in the process, I'm not w/o a good OD pedal.
> 
> The possibility of using both & have 2 boost/OD options going is also tempting. But I am for sure lovin' the M77.



I'll tell you how I did my switch mod in case you're interested because it made it easier....I bent the little tabs out and removed the switch slider part from the contacts so I didn't have to unsolder anything from the circuit board. I just soldered right to the switch lugs. The hardest part was finding a place to mount the switch because I didn't have a tiny enough switch to mount it on top.


----------



## DirtySteve

Old Toby said:


> Totally, reading here just amps the tone jones'n.



I've spent more on gear in the last few years than in all my time playing combined. (that's just a guess, but I bet it's close.) ...cool part is, and what makes it worth it, is that I have the best tone I've ever had...still can't play worth a shit, but I have good tone!


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I'll tell you how I did my switch mod in case you're interested because it made it easier....I bent the little tabs out and removed the switch slider part from the contacts so I didn't have to unsolder anything from the circuit board. I just soldered right to the switch lugs. The hardest part was finding a place to mount the switch because I didn't have a tiny enough switch to mount it on top.


 
Good idea! Local Radio Shack stocks a switch that'll fit...maybe I have to bust out the soldering pencil this weekend - thanks!


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Good idea! Local Radio Shack stocks a switch that'll fit...maybe I have to bust out the soldering pencil this weekend - thanks!



Glad it helps. I got mine from radio shack too so it might be the same switch. I saw another one where the guy mounted it on top between the knobs, but mine wouldn't fit there.


----------



## jwebb1970

The one I saw is a bit different up top & has a very shallow base. I plan to place it somewhere in between the 3 knobs. If it ends up having to go up top like yours, though...no biggie.


----------



## fast98dodge

Crank your C5's or whatever you own today in rememberance of Jim Marshall... RIP, Jim... Say hi to Jimi, Randy, and all the others for us!!!


----------



## Brooklyn

I will dime my Class5 this weekend to honor the Late, Great Jim Marshall.

My sincere condolences to the Marshall Family and to all of Jims’ Friends.


----------



## Far Rider

I gave my C5 a big hug today. Made me feel closer to Jim. RIP fella. I hope you know how many millions of us are missing you.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Fast98, you weren't caught in any of those storms were you? I sure hope not. Looks like a lot of damage from what they showed over here.


----------



## fast98dodge

I live about 20 minutes south of Austin. The chances of having a tornado here where I live is probably pretty slim. I'm at the edge of Hill Country so I think geographically, it's not very conducive to that sort of thing. I'm more worried about getting hit by lightning than getting caught in a tornado... Thanks for the concern!!! Speaking of which, my old boss up in WA called me yesterday asking if everything was ok... I told him those twisters were about 200 or so miles up the road from here so no worries... 

QUICK UPDATE: Assuming everything goes smoothly (fingers and toes crossed) I should be seeing and holding my new toy in a week from Monday at the latest...


----------



## DirtySteve

I wasn't sure were Kyle was so I just thought I'd ask. Glad you aren't near any of it. I lived In Tulsa for about 5 years and tornadoes are the scariest weather to me. I've been through earthquakes and many hurricanes and those didn't bother me, but the one time I was close enough to hear a tornado in the pitch black was the scariest thing ever. It took out the next town over, but missed us.


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm glad I've never seen or heard a tornado in person... I hope that doesn't change anytime soon...


----------



## jwebb1970

While I'm a California boy born & raised, my folks were originally from Kansas - have been back there many times as a kid - actually experienced a twister coming thru one summer back in the 1980s.

Yeah - I will take a west coast earthquake any day. Something about the surprise actually seems less frightening than a tornado you can actually see/hear coming.


----------



## fast98dodge

I lived in Washington State for most of my life. They get the occasional volcano and major earthquake every 500 years... I'll take either one of those anyday... Having said that, if the PNW got a major quake like Japan got last year, the whole Puget Sound would likely be levelled... From everything I've read over the last decade or so, they are really overdue for something like that to happen... I'm glad I got out of there when I did!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> While I'm a California boy born & raised, my folks were originally from Kansas - have been back there many times as a kid - actually experienced a twister coming thru one summer back in the 1980s.
> 
> Yeah - I will take a west coast earthquake any day. Something about the surprise actually seems less frightening than a tornado you can actually see/hear coming.



The first time I experienced an earthquake I was in the AF stationed at Onizuka AB near Moffit Field in Sunnyvale CA. Our office was a bunch of modular buildings all connected together and there was a road right out in front. Sometimes you could feel a vibration through the floor when big trucks would go by. 

Well one day when I was eating lunch that happened, a truck went by and you could feel the vibration only this time it didn't stop when the truck was passed it got worse and everything started shaking. I don't remember how long it lasted, just a few seconds I'm sure, but it seemed like a lot longer. Once we realized what it was it was over, but what a creepy feeling afterwards. I've felt a few more since then, but that was the biggest.


----------



## woodddj

Tornado's are a bitch!!!! Last April 27th,when BAMA got all the storms, several got closer than I wanted. the worst part of it all was, we had no clue where the storms were. Storms came thru early that morning that knocked out the towers for the weather radio's in our area. When the first tornado came thru, it killed all power. The news mentioned the big one that hit Tuscaloosa and birmingham. But they didn't mention alot about the F-5 that hit 20 miles from my house or the F-4 that hit 50 miles or the F-3 that hit 5 miles from my house. There were so many lives that got lost that day.


----------



## esquire

Just blew out the tubes in my class 5. Going on 2 years .


----------



## Bryan

Well I'm just a couple days and a UPS delivery from being a Class 5 owner! I've been watching and researching these for a long long time (probably more than I should be on an amp that seems like such a no brainer to own) but I'm glad to finally be joining your ranks.


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## fast98dodge

Welcome Brian with a "Y" instead of an "I"...


----------



## iron broadsword

Grats, Bryan! Do yourself and your G.A.S. a favour and plan to call in sick that day.


----------



## fast98dodge

Good idea!!! I just may have to do that on the day my new guitar arrives!!!


----------



## iron broadsword

"Gosh, boss, I'm just so GASsy. I don't think you'd want me in the office today..."


----------



## Far Rider

iron broadsword said:


> Grats, Bryan! Do yourself and your G.A.S. a favour and plan to call in sick that day.



You'll need a least a week to "recover"


----------



## Bryan

You guys are not helping my wait at all!


----------



## woodddj

I've been gassing like crazy for a class 5, but have yet fully decided to take the plunge. I have read that the c5 takes pedals well, but with me being a metal head I'm not sure I would get the sound that I'm looking for. I have a boss mt-2, digitech grunge and DS-1. Anyone out there tested any of these pedals with a c5?


----------



## iron broadsword

Well, I use my Class 5 (stock) with my Dr. Boogey... which is a solid state emulation of the lead channel's preamp on a mesa dual rectifier... And it sounds incredible. The pedal sounds like fizzy junk through my peavey and my JCM900, and it sounds not great on my AVT150, but through the class 5 it sounds like it was meant to be there. Thick and punchy and powerful.

Given how it reacts with that pedal, and how I remember the MT-2 sounding through a buddy's amp, I'm quite certain that it'll sound really good. Probably better than any amp you've heard it on. The trick is to use very little distortion from the pedal, and let the amp do most of the work. It gets thick and really juicy, and is perfect for metal.

I can't speak for the other pedals, but the C5 really does take pedals better than anything I've ever used. It somehow absorbs the pedal's tone into it's own tone and they just mix extremely well. The pedal seems to affect the way the class 5 reacts, instead of taking over and replacing the amp's tone. It sounds very musical and delicious.


----------



## jwebb1970

The key is experimentation.

I bought an MXR Custom Baddass 78 Distortion along w/ my C5 combo last Black Friday. I went from "this is a pretty sweet pedal" to "Hmm....maybe I need something different" to my current state of "you'll have to pry it from my dead, cold hands".

Between it, the 78's gold tinted cousin (M77 CB Modified O.D.) & the various pedal models found in my Roland GP100 (incl fully tweakable DS-1, MT-2 & FZ-3 Boss stompers), I've been able to get pretty much any hard rock/metal tone I need at a reasonable volume.

I also have been running the C5 in combination with my Peavey VK112 combo. Splitting out to the front end of both via the Roland rack unit, I found that in higer volume settings (such as jammin' with the drummer next door), I get the majority of my overall tone from the C5. The ValveKing combo is more there to handle the very low & very high frequencies. Makes the overall sound that much bigger - and when using both amps & the 78 Distortion...it is flippin' HUGE!!!

The other thing about the 78 Distortion I am really digging is just how touch sensitive it is. I agree with a review I read recently where it was said that the 78 Distortion does not suffer bad technique well. Hit a string too hard & it'll fart out on you. It is not a stomper that you can glaze over playing deficiences with a thick coat of fuzzy gain. But good technique is rewarded with huge "amp stack" tones that clean up very nicely (and easily) via pick attack or volume control. 

When using my dual amp setup, I find the '78 ends up on 90% of the time - back off the guitar volume for clean & hit it w/ the Modified OD to take the whole thing to 11.


----------



## fast98dodge

Anyone home???

Hoping to get the call today that the guitar is done and ready to be shipped (and hopefully pics)... Fingers and toes crossed!!!


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> Glad it helps. I got mine from radio shack too so it might be the same switch. I saw another one where the guy mounted it on top between the knobs, but mine wouldn't fit there.




Like this:





















Couldn't get the switch exactly in the middle because of the 3 caps.
My own handywork. First time with a soldering iron.


----------



## jwebb1970

That is EXACTLY what the MXR Classic OD looks like internally. Confirms that the Classic really is just a Taiwanese-assembled GT-OD (and I assume also a ZW44 with the switch set in the opposite position @ the factory).


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Roadburn, long time no see!  Yes like that...so was it yours I saw, or did you just do that? I like the switch on top better and wish I'd waited until I could get a smaller switch, but I didn't want to have to order one.

Yeah jwebb, that's the way I understand it. The switch just adds a 22k resister.


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> Anyone home???
> 
> Hoping to get the call today that the guitar is done and ready to be shipped (and hopefully pics)... Fingers and toes crossed!!!



I got my fingers crossed for you dude!


----------



## fast98dodge

Thank you kind sir... It's been quite a while since I got the bug and contacted Scott about doing something for me... I just looked at the first email and it was dated Oct. 17th. I've been very happy that it's taken a while because there's been lots of time to research and make changes along the way. I'm not a patient person AT ALL but for some reason, the last 5 months and 3 weeks have been very easy to deal with. BUT, entering this last week, I've been kind of a nutcase and back to my old self... Maybe because I actually see it as a potential reality, not just pics of "some guitar that I had a say in with the design"... I don't even care when I get it at this point. I just want to know it's completed and everything plays/sounds/feels well... I just want my baby to be born without any defects...lol... 

Thanks guys for putting up with my non-C5 related guitar stuff here the last six months...


----------



## fast98dodge

Guitar is done!!! Woo Hoo!!!

I'll post some pics later tonight... Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Bryan

Well it's here!

And it is a wonderful amp! Had a cutting out problem but a tube went bad in shipping. So a quick replacement and off we went. 

I know you guys said it was loud, but I had no idea how really loud it is! Not that I'm complaining mind you. Just very very surprised.


----------



## fast98dodge

Enjoy your new amp!!! I fall in love with mine everytime I play through it... You'll be gushing like the rest of us in no time...


----------



## fast98dodge

Here's the first of I'm sure many to come...


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> Hey Roadburn, long time no see!  Yes like that...so was it yours I saw, or did you just do that? I like the switch on top better and wish I'd waited until I could get a smaller switch, but I didn't want to have to order one.
> 
> Yeah jwebb, that's the way I understand it. The switch just adds a 22k resister.




I was a lurker before my first post on this forum. After all the "off-topic" incidents I went back to lurking again....

I got that mod from someone on the MLP forums. But I made posts with the same pictures on the MLP and MVM forums.

It works with the GT-OD, Classic OD and the ZW-44 OD.


----------



## fast98dodge

Okay, it's finally done!!! Scott is going to mail it off tomorrow so I should see it early next week. Before I go into it any further, I'll tell a little background. 

I was very close to buying a EVH Stealth Special and just couldn't do it because of mixed reviews and also having a moral issue buying a non-USA built guitar. So, I got the idea to do a custom Wolfgang instead. It quickly turned into a "Super" Stealth going with a transparent quilted maple top as well as going with Black Limba (korina) for both the body and the neck. "Black" wood makes for a more stealthy guitar, right??? I've been playing a first year quilt Peavey Wolfgang for 15 years so I thought about every detail and what I would change to make the guitar more to my liking and style... I also wanted a different body style than a Wolfgang just to have something that wasn't a EVH clone. Scott had a bodystyle for his line of guitars that fit the bill perfectly. As far as details go, this is what Scott and I came up with...

Body:

Body Style: Jet City "Fusion" 
Black Limba w/Quilted Maple Top (maple top from Mason County, WA)
Wolfetone "Marshallhead" humbucker and "Flashback" single coils
APEM 12000x778 series military weapons grade 3 way toggle switch
Pickup Configuration: Down-Humbucker only, Middle-Both single coils only, Up-Neck single coil pickup only
Bourns low friction pots- Humbucker volume 500K, Single Coils volume 250k 
Schaller Lockmeister Floyd Rose w/C-45 carbon steel baseplate and we also added Titanium string blocks
EVH D Tuner
Switchcraft input jack
"Soft roundover" on edge of body
Schaller straplocks
Electronics and tremolo covers flushmount and painted to match body

Neck:

Black Limba w/ebony fingerboard
.830 Soft V neck contour
10" to 16" compound radius
6105 Jescar Nickel fretwire
1 5/8" neck width w/R2 nut
Black Mother of Pearl inlays for fretboard and sidedots
Schaller Da Vinci tuning keys

Finish:

Body:
Brilliant Black Pearl on sides and back (Dodge paintcode-PXR)
Transparent Black top
Neck:
Brilliant Black Pearl headstock
Vintage tint on back of neck w/satin finish
Hardware: 
All of it is Schaller Ruthenium finish (except pickup selector switch which is matte black) BTW, the silver washer on the switch will get swapped out for a black one...

Special thanks to mrjstudios for help with the wiring and also to Mary at APEM for helping me out with getting the switch I needed. Very special thanks to Jim at Roxy Guitar Finish for the great looking paintjob!!! Last but not least, the biggest thanks goes to Scott for putting up with me for the last six months!!!

Without further ado... Here's some guitar porn...


----------



## DirtySteve

*HELL YEAH!!*  ...it really looks awesome, man! You must be going nuts now after seeing it all set up, I would be a basket case. I'll hold my congrats 'til she's in your hands....don't want to jinx ya.


----------



## DirtySteve

Bryan said:


> Well it's here!
> 
> And it is a wonderful amp! Had a cutting out problem but a tube went bad in shipping. So a quick replacement and off we went.
> 
> I know you guys said it was loud, but I had no idea how really loud it is! Not that I'm complaining mind you. Just very very surprised.



You're hooked... Congrats!



Roadburn said:


> I was a lurker before my first post on this forum. After all the "off-topic" incidents I went back to lurking again....
> 
> I got that mod from someone on the MLP forums. But I made posts with the same pictures on the MLP and MVM forums.
> 
> It works with the GT-OD, Classic OD and the ZW-44 OD.



That's probably where I saw it then. I didn't know it worked with the ZW, too. That's cool.


----------



## Lowlife

Wauw that guitar is a thing of beauty...honestly I'm amazed


----------



## fast98dodge

DirtySteve said:


> *HELL YEAH!!*  ...it really looks awesome, man! You must be going nuts now after seeing it all set up, I would be a basket case. I'll hold my congrats 'til she's in your hands....don't want to jinx ya.


 
Actually, it's the opposite... Now that I see it's done and completed, I'm able to breathe a little easier...lol...


----------



## 66 galaxie

Very cool guitar


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> You're hooked... Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably where I saw it then. I didn't know it worked with the ZW, too. That's cool.




It is the same board 









B.t.w. Nice Peavy idd...


----------



## fancychords

Something strange..I have 3 amps..a 59 bassman ri...a Pro Jr. and a Class 5..Love the class 5...However when I plug in my carbon copy the sound level drops when I engage the delay..This only happens with the Class 5..
Any ideas..


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Fancychords...Welcome! Sorry I can't help with your question, hopefully someone will chime in on this...anyone???


----------



## iron broadsword

fancychords said:


> Something strange..I have 3 amps..a 59 bassman ri...a Pro Jr. and a Class 5..Love the class 5...However when I plug in my carbon copy the sound level drops when I engage the delay..This only happens with the Class 5..
> Any ideas..



It's got to just be the way the C5 reacts. Can you compensate with the pedal's level knob?


----------



## jwebb1970

fancychords said:


> Something strange..I have 3 amps..a 59 bassman ri...a Pro Jr. and a Class 5..Love the class 5...However when I plug in my carbon copy the sound level drops when I engage the delay..This only happens with the Class 5..
> Any ideas..


 


iron broadsword said:


> It's got to just be the way the C5 reacts. Can you compensate with the pedal's level knob?


 
I know a popular mod for the C5 is to change the input impedance to 1M via a resistor swap, although not sure if would make a change in this situation.

I have a Carbon Copy & only ever had the level drop happen early on....due to a dying 9V. Otherwise, it has been perfect. I run it last on my board after wah, compressor, OD & distortion. Generally have the Mix around halfway (much lower if using the CC with the amp cranked). Level is never an issue

Are you using other pedals with it? If so, where does the CC lie in the chain?


----------



## MM54

I'm curious if it has to do with the way the Class 5 loads the input, it's quite a bit lower impedance than most any other amp I've seen.


----------



## fancychords

Thanks for the input...I run it last in a chain but heres the thing...It will happen for a while then stop,but when it is doing it I'll switch amps and no problem with the other amps..Back in the Cl5 it will do it,but again it doesn't happen all the time just most of the time..


----------



## jwebb1970

fancychords said:


> Thanks for the input...I run it last in a chain but heres the thing...It will happen for a while then stop,but when it is doing it I'll switch amps and no problem with the other amps..Back in the Cl5 it will do it,but again it doesn't happen all the time just most of the time..


 

Sounds like some sort of intermittant signal issue - I would get the C5 input checked out. Not sure, but maybe a failing input jack or the resistor @ the input? Cold solder joint in the C5 rearing its head?

I once had an issue with a guitar cable that gave me a similar problem, now that I think about it. Jacks on the cable were wired just fine, but the actual 1/4" jack was slightly deformed (manufacturing error). The jack would just not seat properly in the input of my old MKII head. Thought at first the issue was the amp - when I could only replicate the problem with that one cable - and the cable tested fine on a meter. Soon, I noticed a slight bend in one of the jacks. Soon realized that the cable was ever so slightly movable (in the wrong way) when connected to that Marshall (as well as a couple of the 6 or so amps I tested said cable on). Sometimes it is something that seemingly stupid.

I would also double check the patch cables btwn your pedals - I had an issue where I would get a very noticable volume drop once occasionally that I eventually found was a bad patch cable btwn 2 stompers. New patch cable cured that. Probably not an issue w/ the CC itself based on your comments, but may be worth taking a look @ the 1/4" jacks on it as well.


----------



## jwebb1970

MM54 said:


> I'm curious if it has to do with the way the Class 5 loads the input, it's quite a bit lower impedance than most any other amp I've seen.


 
Obviously, many of us have heard this before. When looking up C5 mods, the one mod I hear everyone state should be done is to bump the input impedance up to 1M via a resistor swap @ the input.

Since we have an actual amp builder here that I can quote in a post....MM54, what would I notice should I have the input impedance bumped up to 1M? Will it have an effect on how soon the amp breaks up? "Bigger" sounding guitar tones? Curious - and would appreciate your input (and anyone else here, too)


----------



## MM54

jwebb1970 said:


> Obviously, many of us have heard this before. When looking up C5 mods, the one mod I hear everyone state should be done is to bump the input impedance up to 1M via a resistor swap @ the input.
> 
> Since we have an actual amp builder here that I can quote in a post....MM54, what would I notice should I have the input impedance bumped up to 1M? Will it have an effect on how soon the amp breaks up? "Bigger" sounding guitar tones? Curious - and would appreciate your input (and anyone else here, too)



I don't know about 'bigger' but it should make it a bit brighter and because of that you may seem to get a bit more breakup. I don't have a Class5 to try it on so I can't tell you exactly how it will react, but it's a simple enough mod if you have the tools and safety knowledge to try it out. The ~500k input on the Class5 is what I'd consider a bit too low, most Marshalls indeed have the 1M input resistor.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm sitting here trying to figure out why I didn't know about this mod. I'm sure I would have done it by now. The C5 has always been to bassy for me. Maybe I'll give it a go since I've already modded mine anyway. (Orpheus777 vol. mod) I just need a to get a resister.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out why I didn't know about this mod. I'm sure I would have done it by now. The C5 has always been to bassy for me. Maybe I'll give it a go since I've already modded mine anyway. (Orpheus777 vol. mod) I just need a to get a resister.


 
Going to check w/ my local tech soon on this myself. While I could do it myself, I'll leave pesky killer voltages to the pro. 

Have no issue with the overall brightness or lack thereof, but I do find the treble knob is dimes most of the time. Figure it cannot hurt.

edit: copied tis from the 5watt.net website. I think this guy may have been posting here as well - does amp mods in Northern CA. From his own mod that swaps the stock input jack & adds the IM resistor:

_This Mod takes the plastic board mounted input jack and replaces it with a nice metal jack. We also change the impedance from 470K to 1 Meg, remove C10 and upgrade R19. This Mod utilizes a specially modified co-axial cable to improve noise. This MOD improves the overall tone of the amp and really helps your pick-ups shine. This Mod adds some higher order harmonics into the mix. _


----------



## 4STICKS

Just got my class 5 today! (Yeaaaaa!) can't wait to give it a test drive.
That is all. Carry on.....


----------



## fast98dodge

Killer!!! Enjoy it and crank it!!!


----------



## fast98dodge

I am now offically starting to look forward to hearing how this new guitar sounds through the C5... That was the whole reason why I did this guitar deal in the first place.... I wanted a tone monster to compliment the amp... It hopefully should be here tomorrow...

Also, when I ordered another guitar stand the other day that should be here tomorrow also, I remembered to order an 18v power supply for the OCD... I almost forgot that they work with those pedals... So, that should be pretty cool to hear how different it is from the 9v setup...


----------



## JayCM800

Dude, congratulations, your guitar looks amazing! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Lowlife

DirtySteve said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out why I didn't know about this mod. I'm sure I would have done it by now. The C5 has always been to bassy for me. Maybe I'll give it a go since I've already modded mine anyway. (Orpheus777 vol. mod) I just need a to get a resister.



A whole bunch of mods here:
Some Mods for Marshall Class 5 - My Les Paul Forums

I've done them all, had severe problems with ghosting from the choke, but other than that, good stuff


----------



## DirtySteve

Congrats 4Sticks! If it's the combo crank the shit out of it to get that speaker broke in...if it's not, _crank it anyway!!_



jwebb1970 said:


> Going to check w/ my local tech soon on this myself. While I could do it myself, I'll leave pesky killer voltages to the pro.
> 
> Have no issue with the overall brightness or lack thereof, but I do find the treble knob is dimes most of the time. Figure it cannot hurt.
> 
> edit: copied tis from the 5watt.net website. I think this guy may have been posting here as well - does amp mods in Northern CA. From his own mod that swaps the stock input jack & adds the IM resistor:
> 
> _This Mod takes the plastic board mounted input jack and replaces it with a nice metal jack. We also change the impedance from 470K to 1 Meg, remove C10 and upgrade R19. This Mod utilizes a specially modified co-axial cable to improve noise. This MOD improves the overall tone of the amp and really helps your pick-ups shine. This Mod adds some higher order harmonics into the mix. _



Ok, brain fart yesterday...Yeah I do remember seeing that, I just didn't remember the specifics. That's another Orpheus mod. At one time I was thinking about sending him my amp to do his mods on it, but then Matt started building the CA10 and I changed my mind.



fast98dodge said:


> I am now offically starting to look forward to hearing how this new guitar sounds through the C5... That was the whole reason why I did this guitar deal in the first place.... I wanted a tone monster to compliment the amp... It hopefully should be here tomorrow...
> 
> Also, when I ordered another guitar stand the other day that should be here tomorrow also, I remembered to order an 18v power supply for the OCD... I almost forgot that they work with those pedals... So, that should be pretty cool to hear how different it is from the 9v setup...



Tomorrow is today! 



Lowlife said:


> A whole bunch of mods here:
> Some Mods for Marshall Class 5 - My Les Paul Forums
> 
> I've done them all, had severe problems with ghosting from the choke, but other than that, good stuff



Thanks Lowlife. I looked for that thread once after someone else mentioned it, but I didn't find it. So you like the end result? Does each mod make a significant difference or is it more like an over all thing? That's the way Orpheus described his mods, no big difference unless you do them all. What do the mods do to the sound? I started reading the thread, but it's going to take me a while.

After I get my CA10 so have another amp I might just do these mods, if for no other reason than I think it would be fun and I might accidentally learn something!


----------



## jwebb1970

I was initially pretty stoked to try these mods. Over time, though, I find that much of what is happening w/ the mods (at least w/ gain, tone stack, etc), I seem to think I am getting w/the stock amp + the various outboard gear I use.

THe big game changer (if you can call it that) with mine was replacing the stock 12AX7s. That + the eventual speaker break in seem to have given be a pretty kickass little combo.

The bumping of the input resistance up to 1M is currently the one mod I forsee happening w/ mine any time soon. 

WHat I would like to find are actual decent quality audio clips of the various Lyle Caldwell mods. Plenty of YouTube examples of other perople's mods/tricks. But seeing as the entire Caldwell C5 mod list can be done on the relative cheap, I would like to hear his changes.


----------



## DirtySteve

I would love to hear a side by side comparison (stock vs. modded) in the same recording with someone plugging the same guitar back and forth between the 2 amps and playing the same thing each time while keeping all settings the same on each amp.


----------



## fast98dodge

Yeah, that would be a good idea for a comparison...

Well, the Super Stealth has landed... It plays pretty nice so far... Between the new guitar and the 18v power supply for the OCD (which I haven't tried out yet), I'll be playing with knobs for a while for sure!!!

So far, keeping everything constant, the sound of the new one is a little less muddy than my Wolfgang, especially in the lower register... Between the wood and the pickups, it sounds a little more balanced than the Wolf... I'm sure it will take a few days to dial in "the sound", but the first impression so far is positive...


----------



## DirtySteve

Now I can say it...Congrats!!   ...how does it play?

I never thought about using an 18v adapter with the OCD, I might try it again, but so far that pedal has not impressed me. I think maybe I just don't like germanium diodes....and while were on the subject, I'm diggin' the MXR Classic OD waaaay more than the Badass OD. I'm not even using the Badass anymore. I'm using - guitar> GE-7> Swollen Pickle or Classic OD> C5 and I'm lovin' the tone. 

On another note, my Godin (1st one) with the MHD Straightjacket Tele set in it is screaming!  it's the first time since I got my amp that I haven't needed to stack 2 ODs to get what I want out of it. As far as the other one, the more I play it the less I like the pups so it'll be getting the MHD treatment very soon.


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm torn... I don't know whether to play my new guitar or listen to the new Rush tune that came out today, Headlong Flight over and over again...

RollingStone Flash Music Player

I hardly know any Rush on guitar, but they are one of my all time favorite bands... I don't know if I ever mentioned this, but when I was learning guitar, I was learning drums at the same time. I was teaching myself both instruments within a few months of one another... It was cool because my brother had a drumset the same size and setup as Neil's acoustic set. I'd get home before he would since I was in high school and he was in middle school. I would have the little earbud headphones on and then put the military coconut headphones over so I could hear the music. I would play along with Rush tunes for about an hour and then when he would get home, I'd grab my guitar and we would play Priest and Maiden for a while... Gosh, those were the days... There must've been more hours in the day back then because I would go to school all day, then I would play music, basketball, and do homework all a few hours each, and somehow still have time to eat and chill for a while. WTF???


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> There must've been more hours in the day back then because I would go to school all day, then I would play music, basketball, and do homework all a few hours each, and somehow still have time to eat and chill for a while. WTF???



Time just goes by a lot slower when your young. Lately everytime I look up another month has gone by and I'm like...WTF!

edit: If the whole album sounds like that I might have to pick it up, Alex's tone is killer on that tune! That rocks! thanks for posting it.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> ....and while were on the subject, I'm diggin' the MXR Classic OD waaaay more than the Badass OD. I'm not even using the Badass anymore. I'm using - guitar> GE-7> Swollen Pickle or Classic OD> C5 and I'm lovin' the tone.


 
Too bad I bought one...I'd have been willing to help you unload yours. Want a 2nd Classic OD in the off white finish? Lovin' the M77 personally. 



DirtySteve said:


> ....On another note, my Godin (1st one) with the MHD Straightjacket Tele set in it is screaming!  it's the first time since I got my amp that I haven't needed to stack 2 ODs to get what I want out of it. As far as the other one, the more I play it the less I like the pups so it'll be getting the MHD treatment very soon.


 
NICE! Awlays been a mostly Duncan guy, but with my back & forth on the partscaster project I keep kicking around, maybe checking out these MHDs will inspire me to start collecting the remaining parts I need.


----------



## jwebb1970

Pulled this from a recent post @ the MLP Forum thread on the C5 Caldwell mods. Thining I am going to do this one, only because of my combo of a Strat & how I use the volume knob on it when fed into this amp:

_Per Lyle’s suggestion for single coils, I changed R20 to 1M and removed C10. What an immediate improvement! This is a must do mod: changed the amp feel dramatically for when rolling the guitar volume up and down. Kept the clarity when guitar volume was rolled down._

I actually get decent high end clairy with the guitar volume down when either of the MXR dirt boxes are engaged - even the '78 Distortion will clean up nicely with the gain cranked. BUt I think I may benefit from this one - and it is easily reversable if I end up hating it.


----------



## fast98dodge

Has anyone tried the Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret original or MKII versions with their C5's??? Those pedals get pretty good reviews, I wonder how they would do with one of our amps...


----------



## slagg

Don't own the class 5(yet)but do own a Catalinbread DLS version 2 w/internal bright switch,and I can tell you that the DLS is very amp like and tweakable.I'm sure it will work great with a C5.I run mine in "Rock" mode,and never turn it off.It cleans up great with your volume knob,and loves little tone ajustments with the tone knob.In "Rawk" mode= cranked gain full up it even smushes the distortion like a power tube being driven to melt down.To me it's the closest "Marshall in a Box" that I've played.


----------



## Lowlife

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks Lowlife. I looked for that thread once after someone else mentioned it, but I didn't find it. So you like the end result? Does each mod make a significant difference or is it more like an over all thing? That's the way Orpheus described his mods, no big difference unless you do them all. What do the mods do to the sound? I started reading the thread, but it's going to take me a while.



I did them all at the same time. The bass switch seems like an overkill, i can only hear the difference when i use my 1x12" cabinet, and even then its subtle.

I like that the bass knob actually does something, and as a general i feel the amp is more responsive, with a bit more gain and clarity. Of course the gain made me toss a telefunken ECC81 in V1.

I think my tube setup is V1: Telefunken ECC81, V2: Philips miniwatt ECC81, and Telefunken EL84.

(I found an old stash of various NOS/NIB telefunkens at my grandads lair )

If you want to compare side by side, I'd love to put my amp up for the test, but I think Denmark is a bit far for just that.


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Too bad I bought one...I'd have been willing to help you unload yours. Want a 2nd Classic OD in the off white finish? Lovin' the M77 personally.



Oh I don't really want to unload it just yet, I might like it better with the CA10 than the Classic. It's a keeper, I'm just diggin' the Classic OD more right now with my C5. Yeah I want a second one in the off white finish too, but all I've seen are the green ones. I might just have to order one.


----------



## DirtySteve

Lowlife said:


> I did them all at the same time. The bass switch seems like an overkill, i can only hear the difference when i use my 1x12" cabinet, and even then its subtle.
> 
> I like that the bass knob actually does something, and as a general i feel the amp is more responsive, with a bit more gain and clarity. Of course the gain made me toss a telefunken ECC81 in V1.
> 
> I think my tube setup is V1: Telefunken ECC81, V2: Philips miniwatt ECC81, and Telefunken EL84.
> 
> (I found an old stash of various NOS/NIB telefunkens at my grandads lair )
> 
> If you want to compare side by side, I'd love to put my amp up for the test, but I think Denmark is a bit far for just that.



Cool, thanks. I'm going to have to read the whole thread to get a better idea of what I want to do, but I like what you said about the gain, but did the bass tighten up? I'm looking for a little less bass and tighter bottom. 

Tubes helped, but not as much as I would like. I'm running a Philips MiniWatt in V1, Raytheon Black Plate in V2 (both high gain), and a JJ el-84. I was looking to try a NOS el84, but I like the JJ pretty well so I'd rather not open that can of worms just yet.

I feel a fun summer coming on...new amp, modding old amp, new pickups in my still fairly new (to me) guitars...yep! ...life is good.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Oh I don't really want to unload it just yet, I might like it better with the CA10 than the Classic. It's a keeper, I'm just diggin' the Classic OD more right now with my C5. Yeah I want a second one in the off white finish too, but all I've seen are the green ones. I might just have to order one.


 

I'd make you a smokin' offer on mine. Still have the box & all packaging, too.


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh shit, I'm misunderstanding everything this morning, doh! I thought you were saying you wanted one. PM me with what you want for it....do you take money orders?


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Oh shit, I'm misunderstanding everything this morning, doh! I thought you were saying you wanted one. PM me with what you want for it....do you take money orders?


 
I'll take a money order - let me PM you later today/tomorrow & we'll discuss.


----------



## DirtySteve

Take your time, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm loving the C5 even more than ever with an 18v powered OCD and the new geeetar... The sustain of the guitar from the wood and the Wolfetone pickups have turned this little amp into even more of a monster!!! The 18v sounds more natural and organic to me also. The 9v sounds good, don't get me wrong, but the 18v just seems to make it even warmer and sweeter...


----------



## Old Toby

[/IMG]


The warm glow of electric sex. 

Rolled some tubes into V1 last night. An old RCA 12ax7a I found in the garage (musical but squealed when pushed) and a Solvtek? I found at work (muscular, but a little noisy). Back to stock but had fun. Was supposed to be working on the dryer, but found the old tube.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Cool pic man! My C5 has been sitting idle for a bit now. I'm going through my Orange phase for a moment, enjoying my new 1x12 cab. I can't wait for my JCM1..I did buy a cover for my C5 yesterday though, after all I DO still love it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey SJ, now that you've had it a while, now do you like the Tascam?


----------



## Old Toby

Stringjunkie said:


> Cool pic man! My C5 has been sitting idle for a bit now. I'm going through my Orange phase for a moment, enjoying my new 1x12 cab. I can't wait for my JCM1..I did buy a cover for my C5 yesterday though, after all I DO still love it.



Thanks. The C5 is like my high school sweetheart and a new girlfriend rolled into one. Nostalgic but with a spark. I play my other amps but this one always makes me smile.


----------



## Stringjunkie

DirtySteve said:


> Hey SJ, now that you've had it a while, now do you like the Tascam?



It records pretty well, I'm still trying to figure out what to do with the recording after. Tell the truth, I haven't played around much since I got it as we hit the "season" and I've been busier than hell. Slow time is coming though.


----------



## DirtySteve

I want to get something after I get my amp and since you didn't say, no it sucks, I'm going to check one out.


Hey check it out, I'm on line and I'm not at work.  ...but we've got a storm just starting up and my power goes out everytime the wind blows so I have to shut it down. , but I was here!


----------



## fast98dodge

Steve, nice to see ya busted out of "weekend internet jail"...


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, The storm was nothing at all, but when I tried to load virus protection it wouldn't load. I had to do a bunch of updates and then it tried to verify my version of windows and apparently I have an illegal version so then I couldn't do anything. I bought this computer about 8 years ago from a guy I worked with that built it himself, so it doesn't surprise me.

I finally figured out I could do a system restore and now everything is back to normal except I have no virus protection. I'm worried when I put a legit windows version on here will it kill the programs I have installed on it. I've got 2 versions of AutoCad and all the adobe stuff. If I lose the Autocad then I lose the whole reason for doing this in the first place. Anybody know how that works? (...and for that matter I don't know if anything on this computer is legal.)


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Haha, The storm was nothing at all, but when I tried to load virus protection it wouldn't load. I had to do a bunch of updates and then it tried to verify my version of windows and apparently I have an illegal version so then I couldn't do anything. I bought this computer about 8 years ago from a guy I worked with that built it himself, so it doesn't surprise me.
> 
> I finally figured out I could do a system restore and now everything is back to normal except I have no virus protection. I'm worried when I put a legit windows version on here will it kill the programs I have installed on it. I've got 2 versions of AutoCad and all the adobe stuff. If I lose the Autocad then I lose the whole reason for doing this in the first place. Anybody know how that works? (...and for that matter I don't know if anything on this computer is legal.)



You can't run AVG? If something's keeping you from installing anti-virus, it's probably a virus.

And Autocad is fantastic.


----------



## DirtySteve

That makes a lot more sense, but how do I get rid of it? When it comes to computers I only know just enough to be dangerous. 

I use Autocad everyday. I just wish I had a newer version, I have 2003 & 2004. I wish I could get the latest version, but I don't have 4 grand for it!


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, I did a search for virus protection on the forum because I know it's been discussed and I found a thread Stringjunkie started where Die recommended Malwarebytes for a free scan, so I did that. It found a few things, namely a trojan that had changed my product key for windows...so that problem is solved, but my new virus protection still won't load, it says it's not compatible with my windows XP. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> I use Autocad everyday. I just wish I had a newer version, I have 2003 & 2004. I wish I could get the latest version, but I don't have 4 grand for it!



I have Inventor Professional 2012, which is modelling and the CAD drawing in one, got it free through the school, otherwise it's nearly 4 grand like you said :eek2:




DirtySteve said:


> Ok, I did a search for virus protection on the forum because I know it's been discussed and I found a thread Stringjunkie started where Die recommended Malwarebytes for a free scan, so I did that. It found a few things, namely a trojan that had changed my product key for windows...so that problem is solved, but my new virus protection still won't load, it says it's not compatible with my windows XP. I don't know what else to do.



Have you tried installing AVG? I've used it for years and as long as you keep it up to date I've never had trouble with it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well...it turns out my windowsXP is an illegal version. I don't have a valid key and I cant do anything without one. I don't know what I'm going to do right now and I've been at this all day so I'm done for tonight. 

If your interested in a good laugh I'm buzzed and sticking my foot in my mouth in the backstage.  I'm not used to being here when I'm not at work and doin' my thang.


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> I have Inventor Professional 2012, which is modelling and the CAD drawing in one, got it free through the school, otherwise it's nearly 4 grand like you said :eek2:



Man I'd love to see that! I'd be happy with a 2007 version or something a little more up to date than what I have.

...and I'd be willing to bet, it wasn't free!


----------



## Lowlife

DirtySteve said:


> Man I'd love to see that! I'd be happy with a 2007 version or something a little more up to date than what I have.
> 
> ...and I'd be willing to bet, it wasn't free!



Actually student versions are pretty clever. Get students hooked for free, or cheaply, and they'll cough up the dough later on.

Ps. I run AVG as well, works very well.


----------



## Lowlife

Old Toby said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> The warm glow of electric sex.
> 
> Rolled some tubes into V1 last night. An old RCA 12ax7a I found in the garage (musical but squealed when pushed) and a Solvtek? I found at work (muscular, but a little noisy). Back to stock but had fun. Was supposed to be working on the dryer, but found the old tube.



I love that photo, Which version of the C5 are you running? I have to take my C5 apart (3 part back, but still V1) to access my tubes, and I'd love easy access like that.

Edit. just saw your version number, but i dont think mine looks like that.


----------



## Roadburn

Lowlife said:


> I love that photo, Which version of the C5 are you running? I have to take my C5 apart (3 part back, but still V1) to access my tubes, and I'd love easy access like that.
> 
> Edit. just saw your version number, but i dont think mine looks like that.




Nope.avi. 
The MkI (1-piece back) and MkI.a (3-piece version #1) have those cheapass wire tuberetainers.
This is the improved setup a.k.a. Class 5 version/type 3.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have the 2nd version, 3 pc back with the tubes up inside and the wire tube retainer. I removed the wire retainer a long time ago. It was the only thing that ever rattled on mine.

My cream one (I sold ) was also a 2nd version 3 pc back with the tubes up inside, but it had a beefed up heavier tube retainer that worked a lot better, but was a pain in the ass to remove the power tube.


I was able to install AVG and I'm about to do a scan. Thanks, Matt!


----------



## fast98dodge

Got a set of Curt Mangan pure nickel wound 10's in the other day... Got the day off today... Run a few errands and then throw 'em on and see if they are worth the hype... I think the strings on it are GHS or something. I haven't used those in probably 18 years or so... I'm not liking 'em that much compared to the pure nickel Ernie Balls that I've been using for the last 6 or 7 years... We'll see how these new ones work out. The one thing I like is all their wire is from the US and they are made in Colorado... As many of you know, other than a UK built Marshall, everything else has to be as American as possible...


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> The one thing I like is all their wire is from the US and they are made in Colorado... As many of you know, other than a UK built Marshall, everything else has to be as American as possible...



I like that. I just looked to be sure and DAddarios are also American made. I don't know where the wire comes from though.

I took the day off, too. Had some things to do since I spent all weekend screwing with getting this computer up and running. I'm done now, about to open a cold one and see if I can find some online lessens to get into now that I can do that. I haven't turned on my amp in days now. 


....hey what do you know, I just noticed I'm coming up on 2 years and almost 2000 posts all at the same time....not that it means anything.


----------



## Old Toby

Lowlife said:


> I love that photo, Which version of the C5 are you running? I have to take my C5 apart (3 part back, but still V1) to access my tubes, and I'd love easy access like that.
> 
> Edit. just saw your version number, but i dont think mine looks like that.



Thanks, just a phone shot but with them all warmed up I couldn't resist.
May redo with the good camera.
The power tube is stuck in there (the retainer) pretty good.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ah, I learned this when I had my cream one with the beefed up retainer. You have to kind of work it back and forth and walk it out. After 2 or three times it gets easier.


----------



## BrentD

I took the day off of work to relax after a big project and got a chance to play through the C5 some. I'm running the head through a 1966A (right now, I have a combo on the other side of me that I'm not plugged into), and even though I'm doing the headphone trick I have to say that this thing kicks ass. Sounds great and records huge. So let us all continue to bask in the awesomeness of the Class 5.


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm glad I don't have access to an extension cabinet at the moment because I would be GASing hard I'm sure...


----------



## Roadburn

Don't think I've posted this one on here before.

It's my 1.5 (3-piece back) on a 1965A 4x10 (140W, G10L-35's, 8 Ohm)


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been neglecting my amp. I hope to remedy the situation this weekend though!
This has been a really weird week and I can't wait 'til it's over. I spent all my money on getting my computer up and running at home so I'm broke....with no money to spend there's nothing to do this weekend but lock myself in and JAM!!  ...just gotta get through the next day and a half.


----------



## fast98dodge

Anyone seen DSL100 Dude around lately??? I was thinking about him the other day and haven't seen him post here in a while...


----------



## DirtySteve

No and I almost said something the other day. The last time he posted here was when he told me to let him know if I wanted to sell my Junior and that was towards the end of Feb. I sent him a PM that day and never heard anything back. He posted one more time in the 6100 thread (just a normal post, nothing about leaving) and that was it. 

I've PMed a couple of people I knew he was friends with and they didn't know any more than I did. So, that's all I know. I wonder if anythings wrong because it seems weird. He also hasn't posted on the Vintage Modern forum (now the Marshall Guitar Forum) and he used to.


----------



## MM54

Just a heads up that there's 2 weeks left in the current order window for CA10's, if any of you are interested or have any questions, etc, let me know 

http://www.lacheskyamps.com/?page=orders


----------



## iron broadsword

I'll soon be looking at picking up some other tubes for my combo, and just wondering what you guys like for the EL84. I'm only interested in current production, but I've not really dove into learning about what different EL84s sound like quite yet. 

I'm looking for earliest breakup, and something that might be suitable for rock/hard rock.


----------



## DirtySteve

I like JJ or TAD. I think the JJ is a little more aggressive with slightly tighter bottom. My opinion of course.


----------



## iron broadsword

This vid doesn't really sell me on the JJ, the difference is almost negligible to my ears. Have you found it to be different than on the vid? Might just be the compression playing tricks on my ears.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lVOKwgk1CU]Marshall Class 5 Tube Demo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stringjunkie

I liked the Mullard ri el84 in my creme one, when I sold it I forgot it was in there.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, maybe it's my cheapo ear buds haha, but I can hardly tell a difference in that vid except maybe a little brighter. When I was rolling my own tubes I noticed big differences between tubes, both in tone and feel. Looks like the stock power tube is a TAD in the vid, to me when I tried them myself I don't notice much difference between the TAD and a JJ except I thought the JJ was better with palm muting crunch. 

Also in the vid he swapped preamp tubes at the same time and there wasn't much difference, but when I did it myself the preamp tubes made the bigger difference than the el84.


----------



## jwebb1970

@DirtySteve....while unrelated to Marshall talk...I may be joining you (or actually REjoining you) as a Godin owner.

This one will be strictly acoustic, though. Have been thinking about getting a decent acoustic for jammin' around the house & whatnot. Was thinking something not so traditional...and I think I found it:






Godin 5th Avenue archtop acoustic. Godin also maes these with a single P-90 as well as 2 HBs + a Bigsby (cutaway & non cutaway versions, too).

Going for the straight acoustic. Killer price. Killer looks. And from what I have heard, this may be the unique acoustic axe I've been lookin' for. Local GC tells me they have a cognac burst model coming, although I'm kinda partial to the all black one.


----------



## fast98dodge

If I remember right, looking at the codes, etc... on the stock tubes, I believe the stock EL84 is a JJ in the C5's. At least mine was... I went with the JJ EL844 which is a lower output version with earlier breakup. I like it but I would like to try a NOS EL84 one of these days just for the heck of it. Hell, I would like to try some different 12AX7's in it too...


----------



## fast98dodge

jwebb, that is one sexy ass acoustic!!! That would be an awesome mate to my new Super Stealth. How much are those things goin' for???


----------



## iron broadsword

Nice guitar, jwebb!

@fast98dodge - that EL844 looks to be exactly what I'm looking for. I play in church, and although we do play quite loud by church standards, my C5 doesn't ever hit 3. (Man that thing is loud!). I play through a PRS singlecut, and the pickups are quite hot, so it's very loud. So although I love the tone there, I know it gets even better. My next tube change will probably see me getting this tube! Thanks so much for pointing it out.


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> @DirtySteve....while unrelated to Marshall talk...I may be joining you (or actually REjoining you) as a Godin owner.
> 
> This one will be strictly acoustic, though. Have been thinking about getting a decent acoustic for jammin' around the house & whatnot. Was thinking something not so traditional...and I think I found it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godin 5th Avenue archtop acoustic. Godin also maes these with a single P-90 as well as 2 HBs + a Bigsby (cutaway & non cutaway versions, too).
> 
> Going for the straight acoustic. Killer price. Killer looks. And from what I have heard, this may be the unique acoustic axe I've been lookin' for. Local GC tells me they have a cognac burst model coming, although I'm kinda partial to the all black one.



Oh my God!!! I can just imagine that thing with P-90s in it! Fuck want one!!! Thanks a lot for the _very much_ unneeded GAS! (where's the smiley fippin' a bird, dammit! )

I love my Godins. I've never been happier with my guitars! I'm about to pull the trigger on a set of MHD pups for my second one...my amp is due in a few weeks...life is good (gear wise)...very good!


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> If I remember right, looking at the codes, etc... on the stock tubes, I believe the stock EL84 is a JJ in the C5's. At least mine was... I went with the JJ EL844 which is a lower output version with earlier breakup. I like it but I would like to try a NOS EL84 one of these days just for the heck of it. Hell, I would like to try some different 12AX7's in it too...



My first one came with a Sovtek in it, my second one came with a TAD. I think it's kind of random, but I've heard of more with JJs than any others. Yes, definitely try some different peamps.


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> jwebb, that is one sexy ass acoustic!!! That would be an awesome mate to my new Super Stealth. How much are those things goin' for???



Street price is $519 US for the basic 5th Ave such as the black one in the earlier pic. They top out on their "Jazz" model @ just under 2 grand. The current 5th Ave line is on display here:

Godin Guitars

Check out the video @ the bottom of the Jazz model page. Rik Emmett of Triumph jazzin' it up on one.

http://www.godinguitars.com/godin5thavenuejazzp.htm


----------



## Stringjunkie

I want to trade my red C5 combo for a head. Anybody interested?


----------



## 4STICKS

OK. That little SOB is bad ass!!!!!!! That's all I wanted to say. Carry on...


----------



## BrentD

jwebb1970 said:


> @DirtySteve....while unrelated to Marshall talk...I may be joining you (or actually REjoining you) as a Godin owner.
> 
> This one will be strictly acoustic, though. Have been thinking about getting a decent acoustic for jammin' around the house & whatnot. Was thinking something not so traditional...and I think I found it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godin 5th Avenue archtop acoustic. Godin also maes these with a single P-90 as well as 2 HBs + a Bigsby (cutaway & non cutaway versions, too).
> 
> Going for the straight acoustic. Killer price. Killer looks. And from what I have heard, this may be the unique acoustic axe I've been lookin' for. Local GC tells me they have a cognac burst model coming, although I'm kinda partial to the all black one.



Those are nice guitars! The P90s are OK looking. I like the single P90 looks-wise better than the two-pickup model, and I like the straight acoustic best of all.

They don't have that dull, midrangey tone of an old-school archtop. Instead, they sound like a modern flattop with the vintage looks. I like both tones - don't get me wrong - but it's a neat trick. Nice and clean and bright.

If you pay a little more (I think $600), they come with a cool Tric case.


----------



## fast98dodge

I like the dual P-90 equipped model myself... But as an acoustic, what a cool look and affordable!!! I may have to pick one up one of these days...

Anyways, while I was surfing around on MF's site, C5 combos are on sale for $359... So, anyone looking at picking up one or another, there ya go...


----------



## iron broadsword

Hehehe, I took the class 5 to practice last night and now the other guitarist is gassing for one. Woops! We're playing at another church on Sunday morning so I had to figure out what kind of tones I wanted, without my jcm900 and pedalboard.. which was a weird feeling cause I've never been a 2 amp guy before.. but I can get fantastic tones out of the c5, a dr boogey and an xotic rc booster. 

Anyways back to the other guy - He's 15 and a good guitarist, but he hasn't really gotten into learning about gear & such, so we were talking about tubes & power tube crunch, etc, and when I cranked the class 5 his eyes grew wide and he looked at me as the power chord still rung out from his fingers and he said.. ".... Oh wow. That is nice".

And it's that moment, my friends, that I'm sure we've all had. Haha! Mine was when I first brought the class 5 home and fired it up! What was yours?

PS: He's now planning on renting a little combo amp for Sunday. I think he'll probably go with the Traynor YGL-1.. What a fantastic little amp that is too! I know it's not a marshall, but this thing would be my 2nd choice if my class 5 ever exploded and I couldn't find a replacement.


----------



## BrentD

The first time it happened to me was with a Tiny Terror. I hadn't had much of a chance to play good, loud tube amps with a lot of gain (my one gig-ready tube amp was a CVR). I plugged the guitar in and set the controls up quickly and quietly and then BAM! There was the tone.

It has happened since. Class 5 did it. So did a 5E3.

I will say that I was spoiled in that my first amp was a small but mighty Peavey Classic 20. There are lots of amps out there, but these Classics are no slouches and I still have and love mine. For a long time I basically played all my practices and gigs with that amp on full tilt. There's something to be said for that!


----------



## jwebb1970

BrentD said:


> Those are nice guitars! The P90s are OK looking. I like the single P90 looks-wise better than the two-pickup model, and I like the straight acoustic best of all.
> 
> They don't have that dull, midrangey tone of an old-school archtop. Instead, they sound like a modern flattop with the vintage looks. I like both tones - don't get me wrong - but it's a neat trick. Nice and clean and bright.
> 
> If you pay a little more (I think $600), they come with a cool Tric case.


 
Thanks for the input. I've yet to get my paws on one yet, although the local GC is supposed to contact me when they get one.

Too bad the basic acoustic doesn't include the case (some of the pricer models like the Jazz do), but the TRIC case will also be purchased for sure. While I am not married to buying it thru GC, should another 18-24 mo. same as cash promotion pop up again soon, a black 5th Ave will be mine.


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> Anyways, while I was surfing around on MF's site, C5 combos are on sale for $359... So, anyone looking at picking up one or another, there ya go...


 

The $359 ones are restocks. Buyer beware - it is possible that the restocks could be customer-returned previous models (i.e. non-revised C5 combos that may be far more likley to rattle). Anyone looking @ the deal may want to confirm the restock they are buying is in fact the most recent revision model# C5-01).

Brand new C5 combos from MF are priced @ $499.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Again, I want to trade my like new red C5-01 for a new head, it looks like this. 
http://www.marshallforum.com/marsha...lass-class5-owners-welcome-88.html#post461923

That means you could have it for 350$.


----------



## DirtySteve

I wish I'd put the head I saw used at GC on layaway. They were asking $275 and I thought that was too much, plus at the time I still thought they would be coming in different colors. It was gone the next time I went in there and then next thing I know they're discontinued. 

Good luck man!


----------



## Stringjunkie

They are available, Sweetwater has them for 350 and so does AMS. I don't need one that bad. I just want one. It will looks sweet sitting on top of my new 1x12 with the JCM1 on top. Right now my combo is on top with its new cover I just bought and looks just fine. 
It's a good deal if someone wants a new combo. Buy me a head for 350$ and get this kick ass amp sent to ya!


----------



## DirtySteve

No, I don't want one bad enough to buy it new, I should have made it clearer. I probably could have talked them down a little more if I had tried and gotten a good deal on a used one is all I saying. I haven't seen another used one.

The good luck part was completely separate and I was wishing you luck in finding someone to trade amps with. (I didn't mean it sarcastic or anything )


----------



## Stringjunkie

Gotcha brother!


----------



## BrentD

SJ, your idea sounds really intriguing, and that's coming from a guy who has both. I just have to say that I feel pretty sentimental about the head because it looks damn cool sitting on my little (heh, "little") 1966A. And with the G12t-75s in that cab, it gives a totally different experience when compared to the GB kind of sound in the combo.

Somewhere you'll find the guy to trade with. I am confident!


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> I wish I'd put the head I saw used at GC on layaway. They were asking $275 and I thought that was too much, plus at the time I still thought they would be coming in different colors. It was gone the next time I went in there and then next thing I know they're discontinued.
> 
> Good luck man!



I wouldn't worry about it, from what I hear you've a really nice small head coming this month...


----------



## DirtySteve

You just made my day bro! I didn't even realize it's May all ready!


----------



## Kev

Wish I had a little head coming my way this month 



But being stuck out on an oil rig then that's not gonna happen (at least I really hope not)


----------



## DirtySteve

...Hey Kev, what's up?


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> ...Hey Kev, what's up?



Not much mate, been stuck out on this rustbucket oil rig for the last 3 weeks but fly home tomorrow for 2 weeks leave so I'm really looking forward to cranking the C5 and letting the neighbours know I'm back


----------



## jwebb1970

Kev said:


> Wish I had a little head coming my way this month
> 
> 
> 
> But being stuck out on an oil rig then that's not gonna happen (at least I really hope not)


 
Not unless the crew have REALLY bonded, right?


----------



## Kev

3 weeks is a long time to be stuck out in the North Sea but it's not that long 

They have stewardesses out here but trust me, you wouldn't ride them into battle


----------



## fancychords

What other amp 50 watts or less will sound like the class5..I love the sound of the class 5 but I'd like an amp to handle band gigs..Bars clubs etc..thanks..


----------



## iron broadsword

C5 can do a lot more than you think. But if you need more, and this will probably have people hate me, consider a Traynor YGL-1. 15 watts, pretty similar to the C5 and more options. Still like my C5 better, but I had one here for a month and I really liked it.


----------



## DirtySteve

How about a 10 Watt higher gain el34 version of the Class 5? 



MM54 said:


> Just a heads up that there's 2 weeks left in the current order window for CA10's, if any of you are interested or have any questions, etc, let me know
> 
> Lachesky Amplifiers - Order Page



Please correct me Matt if that's not an accurate description, but that's what I have in my head of what it is. I'll know more once I play _MINE_ in a few weeks!


----------



## schwa

fancychords said:


> What other amp 50 watts or less will sound like the class5..I love the sound of the class 5 but I'd like an amp to handle band gigs..Bars clubs etc..thanks..



The 2061x is somewhat similar to the Class 5 at 20 (Loud) watts. Well, it sounds similar, except it's tons better.


----------



## fstrat59slp

I have for your viewing needs a video of a cranked class 5 head through a 412 cab. First with the guitar volume rolled back and then full on. Let me know if ya like it? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgs5UYSnTqg&list=UUQlc5yrt1LWkal5At-G8hCw&index=1&feature=plcp]Marshall Class 5 head demo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## woodddj

@ fstrat59slp.....and that is another video that makes me want a C-5. i was really gasing for one but got a LesPaul on an impulse buy. i dont regret the les paul, but i still wish i had a C-5. now i gotta go thru the process of saving me money again. ( a long and painfull wait )


----------



## slagg

I like the C5 better w/humbuckers cranked.Maybe if you do the input resistor mod it would be a little less raspy,with a little more grunt to it.Kinda sounds wimpy,no?


----------



## DirtySteve

I like the first part with the volume rolled down the best. Mine has never sounded that clean....even your full on tone is cleaner than my clean tone.  (j/k) ...must be the single coils. I like the rasp.


----------



## fstrat59slp

@dirtysteve I have done nothing to this amp lol its all stock. That may explain the cleans of this amp. The strat I was using had texas specials in it so they have a little more bite than the regular strat pickups.


----------



## eastwood6

Nice demo and nice playing. Good representation of the Class 5 head.


----------



## slagg

Mah..Maybe it's my speakers,but that don't sound right..


----------



## DirtySteve

We get it man, you don't like it, that's cool. Apparently several of us do...thanks for playing.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Glad some of you guys liked it, it's ok if ya don't no hurt feelings here different stokes for different folks. I was just showing another side of the class 5 that rarely is demonstrated. The cleans, I really enjoy playing clean alot of the time, it's mainly what I do with my 59ri because it sounds so damn good.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Now that doesn't mean I don't crank it bc I do, just gotten into mellower stuff these days.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry, it just rubbed me the wrong way. The guy hasn't only been here a minute and he comes here and give his 2 cents, which is fine, but then after a few positive posts and the likes you recieved for it he comes back to dis it again. 

Some constructive criticism might have been better than the slam.

edit: Ok, I see you edited your post...I digress.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Oh I appreciate the defense man, I wasn't saying anything negative towards you in any way dirtysteve. It's nice to know you have some backup when needed


----------



## iron broadsword

Did a quick recording with my Class 5! Not bad, considering I was basically in a closet using my mac's built in mic about 7 feet away and just improvising.. so please don't slap me for playing so bad. Hah! Anyway, if I can get this tone on such a quick recording then I can't wait til' I get the chance to really stretch it's legs.
http://ghostsauce.net/random/Class 5 jam.mp3

EDIT: heh, I made it loopable as if I was doing music for work -- that's why it cuts off abruptly. Oh well, you get the idea.

Up until 0:32 it's just my PRS singlecut > xotic RC booster (lil' more treb and a slight boost). Then I kick in my Dr boogey


----------



## iron broadsword

fstrat59slp - Great tone and great playing, man!


----------



## fast98dodge

I bought a new toy for the C5 today...

Ever since I've gotten the new guitar, I've been tweaking with the knobs on the amp a little and on my Fulltone OCD a huge amount. What I'm finding is that the OCD is a little buzzsaw-like with these pickups. The output is lower than my Wolfgang but they are a more traditional PAF so maybe the combination with the OCD just isn't working for some reason. Or maybe the pickups are exposing some of the limitations of the pedal. Maybe the pedal was designed for higher output pickups in mind. Who knows...

So, I've been looking at the Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret MKII and also their new RAH (Royal Albert Hall). The DLS is supposed to be more in the JMP/JCM type realm and the RAH is more of the HiWatt Jimmy Page sound. So, today I was surfing around and was on their site and saw they posted something about having DLS Super Lead and Super Bass prototypes for sale. I clicked on it and they were both about $50 bucks cheaper than the normal DLS. So, I grabbed the Super Lead!!! It looks to be the same other than adding a mid knob in addition to the fullness and prescence on the standard model. 

I hope it comes soon and I'll be sure to give a full report back...


----------



## DirtySteve

fstrat59slp said:


> Oh I appreciate the defense man, I wasn't saying anything negative towards you in any way dirtysteve. It's nice to know you have some backup when needed



The edit part was to Slagg and I should have made that clearer, sorry. He edited his post.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Fast98, yeah I'd like to hear about that pedal. 

How are liking the new axe? ...is it everything you hoped it would be?


----------



## fast98dodge

It's got a really good tone... The neck feels so perfect. The ebony board and compound radius is really cool. Pickups are amazing... 

The only thing that's really bothering me is there's a weird buzz sometimes in the trem every now and then and sometimes the springs are squeaky when I dive with the trem. The trem was fine until I changed the strings to the Curt Mangan's. Maybe the strings are crap. I've heard mixed reviews on them. I just got a set of Kerly Music strings that I'll try out in the next day or two. I may also get some Lithium grease to put on the springs also... It's just a new guitar, things gotta get broken in... 

It's interesting because I picked up my Wolfgang which I've had for 15 years and it felt foreign to me. It also sounded dark and compressed instead of balanced and open like the new one does. 

I also may do a truss adjustment because the low E and A are a slight hair too buzzy depending on how I pick. I may give the neck just a little bit of relief, like not even a quarter turn out of it, maybe an eighth or so. That would make sense because it's more humid here than in WA State so the neck will want to flatten/convex rather than lower humidity would cause it to curve/concave. 

Like I said, it's a great sounding and playing instrument. It's about 98% of the way there... Change the strings and see if the buzz is gone, lube the springs and a slight turn on the neck and everything should be perfect...


----------



## DirtySteve

It sounds to me like it's just adjusting to a new climate then. I would definitely check the neck relief first. If it went to a more humid climate than it was, the wood is going to swell and in turn the truss rod is tightening up. It probably needs to be loosened a bit. I'd almost bet money on it.

edit: unless you switched to a different gauge strings, then it's more likely it's the strings, which still might require a truss rod adjustment so...


----------



## fast98dodge

Not gauge, but brands... That will more than likely make a difference as well. The total tension on different brands will be different. A set of 10's isn't just a set of 10's. I'm sure these Kerly Kues will be different than the GHS that came on it or the Mangans that are on it now.


----------



## DirtySteve

I didn't think of that, hell I didn't even know that. I've used the same strings since I started. I've tried different brands but not in 20 years. Interesting, I'm thinking about trying some Cobalts and I'll keep that in mind. I've always used D'addario. (10s)


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I didn't think of that, hell I didn't even know that. I've used the same strings since I started. I've tried different brands but not in 20 years. Interesting, I'm thinking about trying some Cobalts and I'll keep that in mind. I've always used D'addario. (10s)



EB Cobalts do apparently have a slightly lower tension @ A440 (wound strings, that is) due to their larger wrap/smaller core combo. A small but noticeable difference btwn them & normal EB Slinkys


----------



## DirtySteve

My 2nd Godin is really stiff compared to the first one. I'm going to try the Cobalts on it the first chance I get and see if it helps....cool!


----------



## Stringjunkie

So here is my "stack"..






powered by..






My new cab by Sourmash..it measures 18h x 22w x 12d






and the back..it has a conversion from open to closed but I have not played with it open yet.







I had the recessed handle put on top so sitting stuff wasn't an issue.
This is why I am looking for a head so I can stack the C5 and the JCM1 on top.
But it still sounds kick ass!


----------



## DirtySteve

Nice! What speaker? ...you probably said somewhere, but I forget.


----------



## Stringjunkie

It has a 16 0hm WGS Reaper, a clone of the G12H30 anniversary they say. I like it alot! it gets sweeter sounding everyday! 

I like to push it hard with this alot.. sorry guys 






It gets a good massage. 
It makes playing the C5 a new experience too, thats for sure.


----------



## 12barjunkie

That's an awesome cab, man. I need to talk to sourmash; their website sucks ass, though!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah I did everything through email. He had me looking at pics on fb or something. I really did it just to be different than all the Avatar guys, lmao!


----------



## jwebb1970

Stringjunkie said:


> Yeah I did everything through email. He had me looking at pics on fb or something. I really did it just to be different than all the Avatar guys, lmao!


ALso checked out the website - store is "down" at the moment..did Like them on FB, though.

Thinking about an ext cab for my C5 combo. SOunds like yours is pretty sweet - and not terribly pricey.

Have also looked @ the Jet City 112 & keep my eyes open for decent used Marshall cabs all the time, too.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have to admit I didn't e-mail them yet like I said I was going to do. I just can't spend the money on it for a while so why GAS for it. I'll have to be content with my Blackstar cab for a while. BTW, construction has begun on my CA10, Matt sent me a pic of the chassis all marked and drilled and with the tube sockets in place.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Have you guys seen this new class 5 yet? It looks cool but what the hell does a vintage style amp have to do with goth and mesa style tolex?!?!?

Marshall Headphones


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, It looks like someone spray painted it. blah.


----------



## spikei

Hi guys, i run a jvm 215C for gigs but want a back up amp, will the C5 head hold up against a drummer, pubs and small clubs usually and i go through the PA DI. What does it sound like with a V30 speaker !!!


----------



## Roadburn

spikei said:


> Hi guys, i run a jvm 215C for gigs but want a back up amp, will the C5 head hold up against a drummer, pubs and small clubs usually and i go through the PA DI. What does it sound like with a V30 speaker !!!



It won't hold up against the average drummer.
About the speaker : Dunno


----------



## DirtySteve

Took the day off today, hehe...I plugged in this morning to try and work out this lick I woke up with in my head real quick so I only turned the volume to about 3 because it was on full power. I never go that low, but I did this time because I just wanted to see if I could find the notes. 

I plugged in my LGT with the Straightjackets in it and was totally blown away by how incredible it sounds clean!  I turn my guitar volume down all the time to clean up when my amp is cranked and I was shocked at how well the SJs cleaned up then, but this is totally different and truly a clean tone. Both pups sound great, but I'm stunned at how awesome the Tele neck pup sounds. I totally get the whole "Tele chime" thing now, wow! I no longer _GAS_ for a Tele...I have everything I wanted a Tele for in this guitar!

So anyway, I called in to work and I've been jamming clean tones all morning. It's totally out of my normal style, but I can't put it down! It's like I discovered a whole new world.


----------



## DirtySteve

It's been the perfect day...just me, my guitar, my C5, a few pedals and the MF! It rained this afternoon and I've got just the right kinda buzz on. I couldn't have asked for anything more and I really needed it! :cool2:


----------



## Stringjunkie

Good times!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh!...and I'm gettin' ready to cook some shrimp!...yeah baby.


----------



## SkinnyJ

I modded my Boss DS-1 this weekend and now love it in front of my Class 5. My '5 goes from clean to '80s crunch in a footstep. The DS-1 sounds pretty crappy stock so I was pretty skeptical about how good a mod could make it. As I replaced each component and tested it, I was suprised at the transformation. Gone were the fizzy, shrill highs. It now has a tight even tone and nice gain. Roll the gain back and I get a smooth crunch. It turns my '5 into a apartment friendly '800.


----------



## Darth Federer

DirtySteve said:


> It's been the perfect day...just me, my guitar, my C5, a few pedals and the MF! It rained this afternoon and I've got just the right kinda buzz on. I couldn't have asked for anything more and I really needed it! :cool2:


Nice work DirtySteve. That sounds like a sweet way to spend the day sir. 

Does anyone know if Marshall has discontinued the Class 5 head or combo or both? I thought i read that somewhere.


----------



## Lowlife

DirtySteve said:


> It's been the perfect day...just me, my guitar, my C5, a few pedals and the MF! It rained this afternoon and I've got just the right kinda buzz on. I couldn't have asked for anything more and I really needed it! :cool2:



Sounds like a great day...gotta toss the kid to daycare and not go to work more often when it rains.

I love when it rains, and i dont have to do anything, but stay inside. I always try to tell my GF that rain is Gods way of telling me to stay inside and play guitar or computer


----------



## DirtySteve

I wish I could do it again today...


----------



## Stringjunkie

Today is my turn!


----------



## fast98dodge

Today is the 7th day in a row for work... Lookin' forward to the next two days off and celebrate my birthday which was actually yesterday properly by crankin' some tuneage and relaxin'!!!!


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## fast98dodge

Thanks... Gosh, I don't know whether to take a nap, eat, or grab the guitar... I'm thinking nap right now...zzzzzz....


----------



## Lowlife

Have some days off coming up, I certainly hope there will be time to go to the rehearsal room and get some playing done


----------



## jwebb1970

I should be receiving a new power tube in the mail in the next day or so - going to try a Sovtek EL84M & see if some claims on the 'net are true & it nets a C5 user a tad more clean headroom. Will of course post my findings here in the coming days.


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> I should be receiving a new power tube in the mail in the next day or so - going to try a Sovtek EL84M & see if some claims on the 'net are true & it nets a C5 user a tad more clean headroom. Will of course post my findings here in the coming days.



Oh it's true. I had one and didn't like it for that very reason. It's the opposite of what I was trying to do.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Oh it's true. I had one and didn't like it for that very reason. It's the opposite of what I was trying to do.


 
It's more of an experiment than anything else. These days I tend to get most heavy distortion tones from either the '78 Distortion or the Roland rack unit. I've also been running both amps (C5 & ValveKing) split from the Roland unit. Just curious to see both how much further I can go on the C5 volume & be semi clean when needed, as well as see how the C5 on its own & dimed (with OD/Distortion out front) sounds as well.

With the stock power tube, the amp can really fart out if going to crazy w/ the distortion box at high volume. Want to see if w/ the Sovtek, I can go crazy w/ the dist. a bit more than I can now.

I do not hate the stock EL84, just figured the Sovtek would be the most "different" tube to try.


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, it's probably going to work out for you then. When I had mine I had a EH Metal Muff that would fart out and sounded awful, but with the Soviet M it worked much better. I still didn't like it with the C5, but it didn't fart out.


----------



## fast98dodge

Just got the email saying my Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret MKII Super Lead prototype is in the mail headin' this way... Woo Hoo!!! Lookin' forward to making the C5 sound even more "Marshally"...


----------



## DirtySteve

More Marshally?  ...


----------



## fast98dodge

I've checked out clips on the Catalinbread stuff lately and their stuff is VERY impressive... Well, except for the production of their clips for the production version of the DLSMKII... I was gonna pull the trigger on their new RAH (Royal Albert Hall) that is going for Jimmy Page's HiWatt tone when I saw the Super Lead prototype for $50 less than the production version or the RAH on their site... From what I'm gathering is that the standard model is a "generic" plexi-ish sound and the Super Lead is more towards a specific model. They also have a Super Bass prototype. Anyways, they call them foundation pedals meaning you leave them on all or most of the time and to use the guitar volume... Very dynamic... Here's a good clip of the RAH through a Fender amp... I can't believe how much the pedal can just nail that tone...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIQp1WRXP8s"]Catalinbread RAH: Led Zeppelin Since I've Been Loving You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I can't listen now, my boss is sitting right in front of me, but I'll check it out later.


----------



## fast98dodge

Using company time to check out guitar/amp stuff???

That's so beautiful I'm about to cry...


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok he's gone, haha. Actually you'd be surprised how little I usually work, sometimes I get swamped, but most of the time I'm looking at guitar/amp stuff or playing games. I'm the only one in the office that even knows how to turn a computer on, much less what to do with it so I get away with a lot.


The pedal sounds great in the demo.


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm definitely looking forward to the Super Lead... I think initially I may keep the volume lowish on the amp for a good clean sound and use the pedal to give me my "second channel"... All I know is it should be fun experimenting with it...


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Cool, it's probably going to work out for you then. When I had mine I had a EH Metal Muff that would fart out and sounded awful, but with the Soviet M it worked much better. I still didn't like it with the C5, but it didn't fart out.


 

Tube ordered Monday afternoon (tctubes.com), box on the porch when I swung by the house @ lunch today. Nice.

May pop it in tonight if I have time, but see it geting a workout Saturday/Sunday (wife headed outta town - the kids & I will RAWK).

Based on your comments w/ the EH pedal & this tube, I think it may be what I'm looking for. And not like I'm ditching the stock tube. If I crave a more traditional CLlss 5 cranked up, its there to use. Also want to check out a few other EL84s you guys have mentioned digging. Would be nice to have several tone choices on hand aroun the house that are just a single fire bottle swap away.


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to the Super Lead... I think initially I may keep the volume lowish on the amp for a good clean sound and use the pedal to give me my "second channel"... All I know is it should be fun experimenting with it...


 
Looking forward to checking that video out later on with some proper speakers.


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Tube ordered Monday afternoon (tctubes.com), box on the porch when I swung by the house @ lunch today. Nice.
> 
> May pop it in tonight if I have time, but see it geting a workout Saturday/Sunday (wife headed outta town - the kids & I will RAWK).
> 
> Based on your comments w/ the EH pedal & this tube, I think it may be what I'm looking for. And not like I'm ditching the stock tube. If I crave a more traditional CLlss 5 cranked up, its there to use. Also want to check out a few other EL84s you guys have mentioned digging. Would be nice to have several tone choices on hand aroun the house that are just a single fire bottle swap away.



I look forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## jwebb1970

Preliminary thoughts on the EL84M:

VERY marked difference in headroom. Stays what I would consider "clean" up to/past the noon position on volume. Dimed is closer to what you would get at maybe btwn 1/2 to 3/4 volume with the stock power tube. Still dirts up like an EL84, but an OD pedal would be needed to get the distortion levels of the C5 alone with a standard EL84.

That is a plus for me. I've wanted to get a bit more headroom out of it & push it more w/ OD/distortion pedals. Played around w/ the 2 main MXR pedals currently on the board & got great results. As well, it seems I can raise the bass level up on the amp a bit more when cranked & not have it seem to fart out much at all. Granted, most of my demo time tonight was in low power mode.

At full power, the amp seemed "louder" - of course, that is surely just the increase in headroom VS actual dBs. Will get a better idea on just how loud things are come Saturday.

One con - EL84M makes the already a tad dark sounding C5 darker. Not as if a blanket was thrown over the amp, but treble seems attenuated compared to the stock tube. Less of an issue when leaving either of the Custom Badass pedals on all the time.

Will give everything more of a workout this weekend & post anything of interest. I do think that if Im gonna use the EL84M for a while, I definitely plan on getting the input resistor mod done to possibly brighten back up the C5.


----------



## Roadburn

jwebb1970 said:


> Preliminary thoughts on the EL84M:
> 
> VERY marked difference in headroom. Stays what I would consider "clean" up to/past the noon position on volume. Dimed is closer to what you would get at maybe btwn 1/2 to 3/4 volume with the stock power tube. Still dirts up like an EL84, but an OD pedal would be needed to get the distortion levels of the C5 alone with a standard EL84.
> 
> That is a plus for me. I've wanted to get a bit more headroom out of it & push it more w/ OD/distortion pedals. Played around w/ the 2 main MXR pedals currently on the board & got great results. As well, it seems I can raise the bass level up on the amp a bit more when cranked & not have it seem to fart out much at all. Granted, most of my demo time tonight was in low power mode.
> 
> At full power, the amp seemed "louder" - of course, that is surely just the increase in headroom VS actual dBs. Will get a better idea on just how loud things are come Saturday.
> 
> One con - EL84M makes the already a tad dark sounding C5 darker. Not as if a blanket was thrown over the amp, but treble seems attenuated compared to the stock tube. Less of an issue when leaving either of the Custom Badass pedals on all the time.
> 
> Will give everything more of a workout this weekend & post anything of interest. I do think that if Im gonna use the EL84M for a while, I definitely plan on getting the input resistor mod done to possibly brighten back up the C5.



Coincedence!

I just re-installed mine yesterday as well. JJ's and my fuzzboxes don't agree.

It is less mushy (I think the saturation with a JJ is reached too early and it starts to fart (drops lows etc.))
It isn't "chimey" at all though.

My C5 is all stock but the MV...
Time to save up and have drTube do some of the mods that have been coming up on several forums.


P.S. Do you agree that the EL84M has ~20% more headroom then for instance a JJ???


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> Preliminary thoughts on the EL84M:
> 
> VERY marked difference in headroom. Stays what I would consider "clean" up to/past the noon position on volume. Dimed is closer to what you would get at maybe btwn 1/2 to 3/4 volume with the stock power tube. Still dirts up like an EL84, but an OD pedal would be needed to get the distortion levels of the C5 alone with a standard EL84.
> 
> That is a plus for me. I've wanted to get a bit more headroom out of it & push it more w/ OD/distortion pedals. Played around w/ the 2 main MXR pedals currently on the board & got great results. As well, it seems I can raise the bass level up on the amp a bit more when cranked & not have it seem to fart out much at all. Granted, most of my demo time tonight was in low power mode.
> 
> At full power, the amp seemed "louder" - of course, that is surely just the increase in headroom VS actual dBs. Will get a better idea on just how loud things are come Saturday.
> 
> One con - EL84M makes the already a tad dark sounding C5 darker. Not as if a blanket was thrown over the amp, but treble seems attenuated compared to the stock tube. Less of an issue when leaving either of the Custom Badass pedals on all the time.
> 
> Will give everything more of a workout this weekend & post anything of interest. I do think that if Im gonna use the EL84M for a while, I definitely plan on getting the input resistor mod done to possibly brighten back up the C5.



Yeah, now that you said that I remember thinking the same thing. Maybe some brighter preamp tubes would compensate? I don't remember if I tried that or not, but as much tube swapping as I did the first year I had my C5 I can't imagine that I didn't, but I don't really remember.

I sent that tube to c588 probably a year ago and he came back recently (in another thread) to tell me he still loves it and posted a couple of vids.


----------



## jwebb1970

Roadburn said:


> P.S. Do you agree that the EL84M has ~20% more headroom then for instance a JJ???


 
Not sure I could state a percentage, but the amount of relatively clean headroom was instantly noticeable - probably the biggest change in tone/character I have experienced in a tube swap.

And yes, the "chime" is not there so much. However, I found that if leaving the Modified OD on restored it a bit. Have yet to connect the Roland GP100 to it - the various EQ options may also help me out. I do think that with the added headroom/less "mush", all the various time based FX that one might send to a loop will possibly perform a bit better @ the C5's front end now.

I may also try some different preamp tubes - although the stock Marshalls are all I have on hand right now. And again, the input resistor mod may also benefit me, and is pretty much the easiest one to perform.

Will be giving everything more of a workout in the next couple of days.


----------



## jwebb1970

To add, I think I may roll some preamp tubes this weekend as well - all I have are the stock Marshalls & the Telefunken/GE NOS tubes I swapped those for. But there may be a combo that may restore some brightness to the EL84M powered combo.


----------



## DirtySteve

I can probably send you a couple of 12ax7's to try, but I'm a couple of weeks away from getting my new amp and I don't know for sure what I can part with. I'll have to look and see what I have. I might have an extra Tongsol and I know I have some Sovtek WA (russia), WC (china) an LPS and possibly a JJ or 2. If your interested I'll look when I get home and see how many I have of what and what I can part with.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I can probably send you a couple of 12ax7's to try, but I'm a couple of weeks away from getting my new amp and I don't know for sure what I can part with. I'll have to look and see what I have. I might have an extra Tongsol and I know I have some Sovtek WA (russia), WC (china) an LPS and possibly a JJ or 2. If your interested I'll look when I get home and see how many I have of what and what I can part with.


 

Certainly no hurries, but that would be flippin' awesome, Steve.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'll let you know.


----------



## fast98dodge

Catalinbread Super Lead Prototype #17 just showed up... (I guess each one is individually numbered...)


----------



## DirtySteve

17's a good number.  Cool.






jwebb1970 said:


> Certainly no hurries, but that would be flippin' awesome, Steve.



PM me your info, man.


----------



## dixie hustler

DirtySteve ROCKS!


----------



## fast98dodge

So, I've been messin' with the pedal for the last few hours... It's very sensitive to picking and the guitar's volume knob... Very dynamic indeed. I have the bass on it turned down to zero and it seems to have tightened up the bass a bit on the amp. The knobs on the pedal actually do something so a slight touch here and there actually changes the sound a bit compared to most pedals that require a quarter turn to notice a difference. So far I'm happy with it. 

Time to FINALLY throw a set of the Kerly's on... My buddy has been buggin' me the last few days if I've done it yet... He's been using 'em for years and wants to see if I like them as much as he does...


----------



## Stringjunkie

My trade has been made! I have traded a forum member (Fe911) my minty red C5 combo for an equally minty looking C5 head! Both amps are en route and here's to lucky shipping! 
Pics of the 'new' stack upon arrival! I'm stoked man... But the friggin shipping was 60+! They said my box was oversized or some shit..it's the box my 1x12 was shipped in from Sourmash. I wrapped the hell out of it, wish us luck on the shipping..


----------



## DirtySteve

Glad it worked out man, congrats.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Thanks, Steve! I lost my ass but.. I got what I wanted I guess. Lmao..


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey, that's all that matters...hell, it's only money.


----------



## Fe911

Man 60 bones for shipping, that makes me feel bad! It only costed me 25 to ship the head to you. Email me with a list of anything you might need, I've got lots of doo-dads lying around That I don't use. pickups, tubes, tuners, pedals, etc. . I'll send you an early Christmas gift! Feeling I might lose some Kharma on this one....


----------



## Stringjunkie

Not at all man.. It was my desire for the head. You owe me nothing! Im not worried about it. Hope you like it!


----------



## fast98dodge

I think my new guitar is having a ménage à trois with my C5 and my new Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret MKII Super Lead prototype because it sounds like Pure Sex!!!


----------



## Roadburn

My class 5 stopped working yesterday.
I was mucking about with some pedals and it just cut out.

Tubes light up (I noticed the V2 only lit up at the base, not at the top).
Swapped the tube with one from my 900. It lit, but no sound.

Checked for fuses (could only find one on the PCB...)


For the complete picture:
I was using a high output HB (SD TB-4) and the output of my MXR GT-OD was maxed out. All dials at 10 exept for the bass dial.
This happened after about an hour after starting to play (so it was fully heated up).

Maybe it's time for a new visit to DrTube and have some mods done while he is at it....


----------



## iron broadsword

There's another fuse where you plug in the power cord. If you look close you'll see a little panel built into the socket, and inside that is where the HT fuse is. And there's probably even a spare one in there.


----------



## Roadburn

I was trying to figure out how to open that. Thanks for the headsup

Sadly enough, it doesn't have anything to do with the fuses...
Giving the Dr. a call tomorrow because he is not open on mondays.


----------



## lespaul339

Maybe this has already been discussed, but has the Class 5 head been discontinued? I noticed that Musicians Friend no longer shows the Class 5 head. Sweetwater still has them on their site though. Was just wondering if anyone knew? If so thats a shame because they are great little amps.


----------



## jwebb1970

lespaul339 said:


> Maybe this has already been discussed, but has the Class 5 head been discontinued? I noticed that Musicians Friend no longer shows the Class 5 head. Sweetwater still has them on their site though. Was just wondering if anyone knew? If so thats a shame because they are great little amps.


 
The word online is that Marshall has discontinued production. It was reported that this was due to Marshall not clearing enough profits on them ($350-$400 USD for a made in UK Marshall really IS cheap!). Sold better than they had imagined

I have seen Guitar Center show them @ $499 (for the combo, new) online, yet my local GC has a combo in stock on thier sales floor (or did as if this last Saturday) for $399.

If you are interested in a new Class 5 head or combo - now is the time to grab one, apparently.

Some have suggested that a revamped Class 5, or something similar to it & not part of the 50th anniversary line, is possibly in the works - but will either be pricier that the C5s or be comparable, but made in Asia. This last bit is all conjecture, of course.


----------



## Stringjunkie

My C5 head is supposed to arrive today!


----------



## Lowlife

Stringjunkie said:


> My C5 head is supposed to arrive today!



You must feel like a kid at christmas...


----------



## DirtySteve

My new head should be along in a couple of weeks.  Yeah, baby!


----------



## Stringjunkie

It arrived! The packing was fantastic and the head arrived perfect. I put in the tubes and off to the races! Pics to follow.. Great transaction with Fe911, contingent upon how my end shows up. Thanks a lot Ed!


----------



## lespaul339

Here's a pic of my new Epi ES-355 leaning against my Class 5 stack.






Here's the Class 5 and it's big brother my JCM 800 2203.


----------



## johnfv

I'd love to hear more about the Epi 355, I've had my eye on them and yours looks sweet. Did you start a NGD thread?


----------



## lespaul339

johnfv said:


> I'd love to hear more about the Epi 355, I've had my eye on them and yours looks sweet. Did you start a NGD thread?


 
NO I didn't start a NGD thread. But I love it. I own quite a few Gibsons and I honestly like this guitar as much as my Gibsons. Sound wise it's pretty comparable to my Gibson ES 339. The 355 is a little darker sounding is all. The cleans on the 355 are beautiful and the dirty sounds are nice and greasy. The pickups aren't super hot, they are Epiphones version of a Gibson 57 classic. So if you're a heavy metal player you might be disapointed, but they are perfect for blues/ rock/ early metal. 

As far as Epiphone quality control goes... I couldn't find a single finish flaw on the whole guitar. The only issues I had with it were all of the volume and tone pot nuts were loose so I had to tighten those. Then I had the first three frets buzzing pretty bad, at first I thought it was a problem because the nut was cut too deep. Which I still think it is cut a little deep, but anyways it just ended up being that there was no relief in the neck. So after adjusting the action to my liking and giving the truss rod a tweak this baby plays like a dream. So I would recommend that if you don't know how to set up a guitar that you have someone set it up for you if you buy it because Epiphone sucks ass at setting up a guitar.


----------



## JimiRules

lespaul339 said:


> As far as Epiphone quality control goes... I couldn't find a single finish flaw on the whole guitar. The only issues I had with it were all of the volume and tone pot nuts were loose so I had to tighten those. Then I had the first three frets buzzing pretty bad, at first I thought it was a problem because the nut was cut too deep. Which I still think it is cut a little deep, but anyways it just ended up being that there was no relief in the neck. So after adjusting the action to my liking and giving the truss rod a tweak this baby plays like a dream. So I would recommend that if you don't know how to set up a guitar that you have someone set it up for you if you buy it because Epiphone sucks ass at setting up a guitar.




I agree, I need to get my Epiphone SG set up. You'll probably have to tighten the input jack and the toggle switch before it's all said and done. I had to do that too with my SG.


----------



## SkinnyJ

I snagged a mic and cable from our practice space and was able to throw this clip together. When you're a recording dummy like me it is amazing how long it can take to produce a thirty second clip. It came out okay considering I live in an apartment and can only get the amp to "1.5". Also, Thanks to whomever mentioned Reaper. It is so much better than the Cakewalk prog I had.

Rhythm is clean and dry neck p/u (SD Jazz)
Lead is modded TS-9, dry bridge p/u (SD Distortion)
Effects were added post recording.

C-5 Demo Recoding by skinnyJL on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Stringjunkie

The reaper is awesome!


----------



## Radioedit

Hi all, I posted this as a thread, but not really sure if it should be in here?

I have been a long time reader of this forum, lots of brilliant information!

I have found a new Marshall mk1 available with quite a hefty discount (around half price of the the mk2). I contacted the website with a few questions, this was their response:

The reason this amp is at that discounted price is because it is the predecessor to the version 2. There was a recognised fault with the version 1, and this amp has been back to Marshall for a repair/ modification. The issue has been fixed- however, as it is a relatively small amp the casework does vibrate when the amp is at between 90-100% output, in conjunction with the metal valve housing this does cause a small noise, noticeable in a quiet room by itself but not in a rehearsal/ live situation.

My question to you guys is, am i likely to be able to fix the problem that has been highlighted? Do you think it's worth the risk, as the amp is non returnable :S

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Roadburn

Radioedit said:


> Hi all, I posted this as a thread, but not really sure if it should be in here?
> 
> I have been a long time reader of this forum, lots of brilliant information!
> 
> I have found a new Marshall mk1 available with quite a hefty discount (around half price of the the mk2). I contacted the website with a few questions, this was their response:
> 
> The reason this amp is at that discounted price is because it is the predecessor to the version 2. There was a recognised fault with the version 1, and this amp has been back to Marshall for a repair/ modification. The issue has been fixed- however, as it is a relatively small amp the casework does vibrate when the amp is at between 90-100% output, in conjunction with the metal valve housing this does cause a small noise, noticeable in a quiet room by itself but not in a rehearsal/ live situation.
> 
> My question to you guys is, am i likely to be able to fix the problem that has been highlighted? Do you think it's worth the risk, as the amp is non returnable :S
> 
> Cheers everyone!



There are a lot of fixes for possible faults in the C5 (model 1) to be found on the web (here and the The Marshall Roadhouse - (formerly the Marshall Vintage Modern Forums))
If I would be able to get one really cheap, I wouldn't mind doing those fixes myself.
Best would be to play through a seperate cab if you have one (I run mine through a 1965A cab which is a 4x"10). More speakers make a C5 sound better anyway...


----------



## iron broadsword

Anybody like to use fuzz pedals through their C5? I boxed up a tonebender today and I'm loving it. These seem to sound great through most rigs anyways but I'm just havin' a blast! I've yet to try my muff through it, or the fuzzface.


----------



## Jammers5

iron broadsword said:


> Anybody like to use fuzz pedals through their C5? I boxed up a tonebender today and I'm loving it. These seem to sound great through most rigs anyways but I'm just havin' a blast! I've yet to try my muff through it, or the fuzzface.



Yeah the Class 5 is a great overdrive/fuzz platform!

J5


----------



## dixie hustler

Been thinking about installing a 10" Greenback in one of my C5's. Who has done it, and what did you think?


----------



## Kev

iron broadsword said:


> Anybody like to use fuzz pedals through their C5? I boxed up a tonebender today and I'm loving it. These seem to sound great through most rigs anyways but I'm just havin' a blast! I've yet to try my muff through it, or the fuzzface.



I use a Little Big Muff through mine. Turn the sustain knob right down it's like an overdrive or set it about 1-2 o'clock for pure sleaze


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> My new head should be along in a couple of weeks.  Yeah, baby!



Nice one Steve. If I remember correctly it's a 10 watt version of the Class 5, is that right ?


----------



## Kev

Just noticed my profile thingy now says senior member, how did that happen ?and do I get a certificate of achievement, a gold watch, and the Marshall of my choosing ?


----------



## DirtySteve

Radioedit said:


> Hi all, I posted this as a thread, but not really sure if it should be in here?
> 
> I have been a long time reader of this forum, lots of brilliant information!
> 
> I have found a new Marshall mk1 available with quite a hefty discount (around half price of the the mk2). I contacted the website with a few questions, this was their response:
> 
> The reason this amp is at that discounted price is because it is the predecessor to the version 2. There was a recognised fault with the version 1, and this amp has been back to Marshall for a repair/ modification. The issue has been fixed- however, as it is a relatively small amp the casework does vibrate when the amp is at between 90-100% output, in conjunction with the metal valve housing this does cause a small noise, noticeable in a quiet room by itself but not in a rehearsal/ live situation.
> 
> My question to you guys is, am i likely to be able to fix the problem that has been highlighted? Do you think it's worth the risk, as the amp is non returnable :S
> 
> Cheers everyone!



What you describe sounds an lot like the wire tube retainer vibrating. I took mine off almost 2 years ago for the same reason and haven't had the slightest problem with it not being there. It really didn't need it...but it might not be that simple...so, I agree with what Roadburn said.



iron broadsword said:


> Anybody like to use fuzz pedals through their C5? I boxed up a tonebender today and I'm loving it. These seem to sound great through most rigs anyways but I'm just havin' a blast! I've yet to try my muff through it, or the fuzzface.



Way Huge Swollen Pickle for me.



dixie hustler said:


> Been thinking about installing a 10" Greenback in one of my C5's. Who has done it, and what did you think?



I have a Scumback GB clone and to me it didn't sound as good as the stock speaker does. Now I have that speaker in a closed back Blackstar cab and it sounds better than it did in the combo but not as good as the combo. Does that make sense? I think it's all in what you like though. I thought it added bass and took away some mid punch and I want the opposite. ...my 2 cents.



Kev said:


> Just noticed my profile thingy now says senior member, how did that happen ?and do I get a certificate of achievement, a gold watch, and the Marshall of my choosing ?



You went over 100 posts?


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> Nice one Steve. If I remember correctly it's a 10 watt version of the Class 5, is that right ?



Yes, but it's higher gain and uses a single el34.


----------



## MM54

Kev said:


> Nice one Steve. If I remember correctly it's a 10 watt version of the Class 5, is that right ?



Sort of. While it is a single-ended Class A amplifier inspired by the Class 5, the preamp and tonestack is a bit different and it uses an EL34 for the poweramp (also takes 6L6's nicely).


----------



## DirtySteve

Oops, sorry Matt. I was a little off....whatever it is I'm excited about it.


----------



## MM54

You have the "in a nutshell" version


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> Yes, but it's higher gain and uses a single el34.



sounds tasty mate, hope you enjoy it. 

Do you have any means of recording, I would love to hear it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks man, I really think I will!

As for a way to record...no, but that's next on the list right after I order my pickups from MHD next month.


----------



## MM54

Kev said:


> sounds tasty mate, hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Do you have any means of recording, I would love to hear it.



Lachesky Amplifiers - CA10 Demos

They're not the best recordings, but there's all I've had a chance to do.


----------



## JAC

I have a question for y'all. Is $399 USD plus tax a good deal on a Creme Marshall Class5 with the cool old school Marshall logo on it? I may be able to knock a few bucks off of that as well. This is the combo version, I'm talking about, new.


----------



## byrdparis

Hi guys, 
So.. I am with my C5-01 for a week now, and I absolutely loving every second of it.
I just get back on playing after 10 years of nothing. I sold all my gear and guitars back then and starting all over now (I'm thinking not doing that again – I mean -collecting all that much of a gear and axes)..
Here some pictures that I took when I unboxed the Marshall… excused the quality.. il take them over with my slr soon J.​


----------



## Mars Hall

byrdparis said:


> Hi guys,
> So.. I am with my C5-01 for a week now, and I absolutely loving every second of it.
> I just get back on playing after 10 years of nothing. I sold all my gear and guitars back then and starting all over now (I'm thinking not doing that again – I mean -collecting all that much of a gear and axes)..
> Here some pictures that I took when I unboxed the Marshall… excused the quality.. il take them over with my slr soon J.​



Beautiful! Looks just like the one I got a couple weeks ago - 50th sticker and all.

Really glad to have gotten my hands on one of these before the (rumoured) AFD5 and DSL15 show up. I love the simplicity and natural tones of the Class 5. One channel, super responsive to pick attack, natural power tube break up. I've never played so much guitar in my life and that's ALWAYS a good thing!


----------



## byrdparis

Mars Hall said:


> Beautiful! I've never played so much guitar in my life and that's ALWAYS a good thing!


 
 that right!


----------



## jwebb1970

JAC said:


> I have a question for y'all. Is $399 USD plus tax a good deal on a Creme Marshall Class5 with the cool old school Marshall logo on it? I may be able to knock a few bucks off of that as well. This is the combo version, I'm talking about, new.


Yes!

It's the usual "street price" for a less than common version of the combo. Get it already!


----------



## DirtySteve

JAC said:


> I have a question for y'all. Is $399 USD plus tax a good deal on a Creme Marshall Class5 with the cool old school Marshall logo on it? I may be able to knock a few bucks off of that as well. This is the combo version, I'm talking about, new.



Yes! I wish I had kept mine.



byrdparis said:


> Hi guys,
> So.. I am with my C5-01 for a week now, and I absolutely loving every second of it.
> I just get back on playing after 10 years of nothing. I sold all my gear and guitars back then and starting all over now (I'm thinking not doing that again – I mean -collecting all that much of a gear and axes)..
> Here some pictures that I took when I unboxed the Marshall… excused the quality.. il take them over with my slr soon J.​



Your story is a lot like mine, except when I started playing again I went through a couple of other amps before I found the Class 5. Congrats!


----------



## Radioedit

So...

After all the questions about the mk1 combo, I eventually settled on a head, which arrived today. Very exciting!!

I plan to build a speaker cabinet for it, but can't settle what configuration to go for 10 inch or 12 inch? 2 speakers or 1? I quite like the idea of mixing 2 different speakers to get a different sound.

What does everyone think? Any experiences with different speakers with the class 5?

Cheers!


----------



## DirtySteve

Congrats! 

This is probably going to be no help, but I have a 10" Scumback (GB clone) that I bought for my combo and I prefer the stock speaker over it. Now I have the Scumback in a Blackstar cab and I still prefer the combo with the stock speaker. I haven't played mine through any other cabs.


----------



## NJM

byrdparis said:


> Hi guys,
> So.. I am with my C5-01 for a week now, and I absolutely loving every second of it.
> I just get back on playing after 10 years of nothing. I sold all my gear and guitars back then and starting all over now (I'm thinking not doing that again – I mean -collecting all that much of a gear and axes)..
> Here some pictures that I took when I unboxed the Marshall… excused the quality.. il take them over with my slr soon J.​


I'm in the same boat. Was out of it for a while and a few years ago fell head over heals in love with the guitar again. I have more stuff now than I ever had. HAHAHA.


----------



## NJM

DirtySteve said:


> Congrats!
> 
> This is probably going to be no help, but I have a 10" Scumback (GB clone) that I bought for my combo and I prefer the stock speaker over it. Now I have the Scumback in a Blackstar cab and I still prefer the combo with the stock speaker. I haven't played mine through any other cabs.



I have the head and ran it through my tiny terror 12 and it sounds amazing. I was hoping for better results through my 4X12 but wasn't blown away.
Also, I do the headphone trick with it through the orange and it's still loud. Not play with a band loud but at home loud.


----------



## fast98dodge

I would like to hear the C5 through a different cab as well... Heck, I would like to have five minutes at full power without the cops showing up to see how the combo sounds on it's own at a decent volume level... Literally, I have spent less than 30 seconds with this thing at full power since I've owned it... I guess I'll play through it now at apartment friendly levels and be happy knowing I have the most badass quiet tone out there...lol... 

BTW, this Catalinbread pedal is killer!!! I'm using it as a "always on" boost rather than a full on od... I've been able to dial out most of the flubby bass characteristics of the amp with it... One of these days I'll use the pedal through the clean channel of my 5150 combo at low volume levels to see how the pedal works as intended... It's supposed to sound very "super lead" through a "cleanish" tube amp at low volumes... We'll see...

One last thing, I've been too lazy to try out the Kerly strings... When I do, I'll give a report on those too...

Hope everyone is doin' well... Haven't seen much activity goin' on here lately... Hope the sun is shining wherever you are and y'all (still trying to learn Texan) are enjoyin' life...


----------



## Kev

MM54 said:


> Lachesky Amplifiers - CA10 Demos
> 
> They're not the best recordings, but there's all I've had a chance to do.


 
Cheers, have to wait until I get home though, stuck on this shithole oil rig for the next 2 1/2 weeks and the computers out here won't let me open it


----------



## DirtySteve

NJM said:


> I'm in the same boat. Was out of it for a while and a few years ago fell head over heals in love with the guitar again. I have more stuff now than I ever had. HAHAHA.



Haha, me too!



NJM said:


> I have the head and ran it through my tiny terror 12 and it sounds amazing. I was hoping for better results through my 4X12 but wasn't blown away.
> Also, I do the headphone trick with it through the orange and it's still loud. Not play with a band loud but at home loud.



I think if I had a head I'd definitely want the matching cab with the stock speaker. I think it sounds amazing once it's broken in good....but then I haven't tried other cabs so what do I know.


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> I would like to hear the C5 through a different cab as well... Heck, I would like to have five minutes at full power without the cops showing up to see how the combo sounds on it's own at a decent volume level... Literally, I have spent less than 30 seconds with this thing at full power since I've owned it... I guess I'll play through it now at apartment friendly levels and be happy knowing I have the most badass quiet tone out there...lol...
> 
> BTW, this Catalinbread pedal is killer!!! I'm using it as a "always on" boost rather than a full on od... I've been able to dial out most of the flubby bass characteristics of the amp with it... One of these days I'll use the pedal through the clean channel of my 5150 combo at low volume levels to see how the pedal works as intended... It's supposed to sound very "super lead" through a "cleanish" tube amp at low volumes... We'll see...
> 
> One last thing, I've been too lazy to try out the Kerly strings... When I do, I'll give a report on those too...
> 
> Hope everyone is doin' well... Haven't seen much activity goin' on here lately... Hope the sun is shining wherever you are and y'all (still trying to learn Texan) are enjoyin' life...



Yeah I feel like it's been slow around here the last week or so...don't know why.

Man it sucks you can't crank it. I played mine on low power for the longest, but when I started turning it up is when the speaker started breaking in good and then it really started sounding better. Glad the pedal's working out man. Hows the geetar? 



Kev said:


> Cheers, have to wait until I get home though, stuck on this shithole oil rig for the next 2 1/2 weeks and the computers out here won't let me open it



I have to admit, it wasn't the demos that sold me on it...it was the description. I could get enough from the demos to tell that certain qualities that I'm looking for were there and that, along with what it is described as is what got me. As soon as Matt started talking about it I knew I wanted one. I'm hoping it's going to be by itself, what I wanted the Class 5 to be with tubes and pedals, but I just can't get it out of it, believe me I've tried.


----------



## byrdparis

NJM said:


> I'm in the same boat. Was out of it for a while and a few years ago fell head over heals in love with the guitar again. I have more stuff now than I ever had. HAHAHA.


 
Haha.. 
I supposed we got more money to spend now on those kinds of stuff and not in need to save a year round for a "crapy" combo. 
I'd also remember that to achieve something truly great 10 or 20 year's ago you need to spend a lot more then now.. I can't remember there was some all valve combo's like the marshall c5, blackstar, blackheart, bugera, create, lany and other..
like "we" do now.
The fx pedals though, were cost back then like today, but what I figure that today you got tones Of them!!! (DIY, boutique and "brand names")

It’s a new era no doubt ! 



​


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Off point and this has probably been asked before but I didn't take time to do the searching.

I really wanted a JMP-1 prior to buying my C5-01 combo but I couldn't justify the price difference. The C5 seemed very similar in tone and features of the JMP-1 for a lot less money. 

I do love the C5 and am glad that I bought it when I did.

Has anyone done or seen a side-by-side comparison of the C5-01 VS the JMP-1. 

Just curious... and need to stop the GAS problem.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Totally different sounds IMO, and I've only seen vids not played the jmp1 myself.


----------



## JAC

jwebb1970 said:


> Yes!
> 
> It's the usual "street price" for a less than common version of the combo. Get it already!



I was tempted but, because of the room factor I'm not getting it. I did today pickup a C5H. I got a good deal on it as well! This is actually my first Marshall I have ever purchased! I've had many other amps and, with this one now it makes nine amps now, that I own as of now! I now actually deserve to be a part of this forum. The C5 heads are getting harder to find, I don't know why. I got one which was a demo in the store. I was there when they set it out on 5-7-12. This thing has not even been plugged into a cab! It has the stickers on it but, they did not have the hang tags or, the manual. I printed out the C5H manual a little while ago. I still got to register it online with Marshall. I got it out the door for $331.86 USD.


----------



## JayCM800

jcm800gridlock said:


> Off point and this has probably been asked before but I didn't take time to do the searching.
> 
> I really wanted a JMP-1 prior to buying my C5-01 combo but I couldn't justify the price difference. The C5 seemed very similar in tone and features of the JMP-1 for a lot less money.
> 
> I do love the C5 and am glad that I bought it when I did.
> 
> Has anyone done or seen a side-by-side comparison of the C5-01 VS the JMP-1.
> 
> Just curious... and need to stop the GAS problem.


I'm still waiting to see that video comparo between a C5-01 vs a one-watter!! Can 5 watts DROWN  a 1 watt amp? Which sounds better at 0.1w? 

Inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## Jammers5

Rehearsed with a C5 head into an open back 2 x 12 loaded with a celestion blue and celestion gold. great classic rock tone, but no way to get any cleans even rolling back the volume (other guitar would drown me out!)

Very pleased with guitar - cord - delay-amp setup, I had the amp attenuated using a THD Hotplate, if i had used the amp within the clean headroom range and used a dirt pedal i could have had cleans but the tube overdrive with the volume set at 9 0'clock sounded soooo good! 

J5


----------



## flp68

Hey guys,
Thought I'd share. I just picked up a 2011 Marshall Class 5 C5-01 combo from a guy locally. 
He was looking to make room and had a fire sale. $220 with a Celestion Greenback in it, stock tubes. Now to practice and play more so I can play it to it's potential!

My previous (1st amp) is the AVT 20 with a Vintage G10, not bad but the all tube sound out of the Class 5 is just flat out awesome!


----------



## Jammers5

flp68 said:


> Hey guys,
> Thought I'd share. I just picked up a 2011 Marshall Class 5 C5-01 combo from a guy locally.
> He was looking to make room and had a fire sale. $220 with a Celestion Greenback in it, stock tubes. Now to practice and play more so I can play it to it's potential!
> 
> My previous (1st amp) is the AVT 20 with a Vintage G10, not bad but the all tube sound out of the Class 5 is just flat out awesome!



Great deal! HNAD!!

J5


----------



## DirtySteve

flp68 said:


> Hey guys,
> Thought I'd share. I just picked up a 2011 Marshall Class 5 C5-01 combo from a guy locally.
> He was looking to make room and had a fire sale. $220 with a Celestion Greenback in it, stock tubes. Now to practice and play more so I can play it to it's potential!
> 
> My previous (1st amp) is the AVT 20 with a Vintage G10, not bad but the all tube sound out of the Class 5 is just flat out awesome!



Congrats, man and welcome to the forum!...hell of a deal!


----------



## JAC

I fired up my new C5H this morning through the 10" 16 ohm VX10 Celestian that is in my Lil' Night train cab. The cab thumped very nicely! It sounded much better than the C5 combo I had tried out, when they had hit the stores here in the states. That combo I tried sounded nice also but, the head through a cab is insane! I need to try it through the 12" 8 ohm C12N speaker I got in my NOS BJ. I tried my Blackstar HT-1 through it and, it sounded hugh and, articulate. The bass sounds very out in front but, not muffled. It has detail and definition. I want to either build a cab or, maybe even buy one, to use with the C5H and, the Blackstar. Room is the only factor I"m hurting with as far as gear at this time. Here are some bathroom shots of my first Marshall:


----------



## byrdparis

Jammers5 said:


> Rehearsed with a C5 head into an open back 2 x 12 loaded with a celestion blue and celestion gold. great classic rock tone, but no way to get any cleans even rolling back the volume (other guitar would drown me out!)
> 
> Very pleased with guitar - cord - delay-amp setup, I had the amp attenuated using a THD Hotplate, if i had used the amp within the clean headroom range and used a dirt pedal i could have had cleans but the tube overdrive with the volume set at 9 0'clock sounded soooo good!
> 
> J5


 
hey jamm, sound like you got some fun over there 
can you pleas state the pedales (chain) you working with you c5?

thanks!


----------



## byrdparis

flp68 said:


> Hey guys,
> Thought I'd share. I just picked up a 2011 Marshall Class 5 C5-01 combo from a guy locally.
> He was looking to make room and had a fire sale. $220 with a Celestion Greenback in it, stock tubes. Now to practice and play more so I can play it to it's potential!
> 
> My previous (1st amp) is the AVT 20 with a Vintage G10, not bad but the all tube sound out of the Class 5 is just flat out awesome!


 
welcome 
great deal and price.
if i ever see some low prices in here like that..  i would be a very hapy camper.


----------



## Jammers5

byrdparis said:


> hey jamm, sound like you got some fun over there
> can you pleas state the pedales (chain) you working with you c5?
> 
> thanks!



Hello byrdparis!

I only used an MXR carbon comp delay pedal with the Class 5.

Here is my complete seup:

Guitar - Gibson Les Paul Studio 60's Tribute with P90 pickups
Amp - Class 5 Head into Dr Z Z Wreck 2x12 cabinet with Celestion Gold and Blue speakers
Attenuator - THD Hotplate (16 ohm)
Pedals - MXR Carbon Comp, Boss NS2 Noise Suppressor

Amp was set at 9 o'clock all night for pure tube gainey goodness, playing old rock favorites like Nazereth, Pat Benetar etc.

We were trying out a new singer. She as absolutely fantastic (singing wise) but her attitude sucked. She thought she was auditioning us to be in HER band, and veto'd most of the songs we wanted to do.

Our search for a singer continues....

J5


----------



## byrdparis

thanks man for you description. 



Jammers5 said:


> Hello byrdparis!
> Pedals - MXR Carbon Comp, Boss NS2 Noise Suppressor
> J5


 
can i ask why you need a ns2 if you running carbon by its own ? 



Jammers5 said:


> We were trying out a new singer. She as absolutely fantastic (singing wise) but her attitude sucked. She thought she was auditioning us to be in HER band, and veto'd most of the songs we wanted to do.
> 
> J5


 LOL! 



Jammers5 said:


> Our search for a singer continues....
> 
> J5


 
Good luck!


----------



## fast98dodge

Wow, lotsa new C5 owners... Welcome boys/girls/other... 

I think I'm gonna head up to Austin Guitar House tomorrow and see Oz and check out his 1x12's. He's got some new Austin Speaker Works 1x12 cabs as well as some others from Port City, Two Rock, etc... There's lotsa good stuff out there... I've also heard good things about the new EVH cabs (he doesn't sell them anyways) but I have an issue buying Vietnamese built gear... I would rather support a smaller company that is building great quality gear in the US. I don't care if it costs more... It should. They gotta feed their families too...


----------



## byrdparis

fast98dodge said:


> Wow, lotsa new C5 owners... Welcome boys/girls/other...
> 
> I think I'm gonna head up to Austin Guitar House tomorrow and see Oz and check out his 1x12's. He's got some new Austin Speaker Works 1x12 cabs as well as some others from Port City, Two Rock, etc... There's lotsa good stuff out there... I've also heard good things about the new EVH cabs (he doesn't sell them anyways) but I have an issue buying Vietnamese built gear... I would rather support a smaller company that is building great quality gear in the US. I don't care if it costs more... It should. They gotta feed their families too...


 
thanks!
i guess . 

first of - LOVE your avatar .

next, can you elaborate on this cabs? 
do you plan to contact your combo in to one?


----------



## JayCM800

Hey guys, what's up? I sometimes see statements like "the Class5 head sounds better than the combo" go unchallenged and i just have to ask... isn't it the same circuit and components on both (C5-01)? Doesn't the combo has a 16ohm speaker out? Yes and Yes! So WTF?


----------



## fast98dodge

byrdparis said:


> thanks!
> i guess .
> 
> first of - LOVE your avatar .
> 
> next, can you elaborate on this cabs?
> do you plan to contact your combo in to one?


Thanks... My avatar is actually a playdoh frankenstrat. My girlfriend's kids were at the house and we were playing with playdoh and that was my creation. I remember rolling out the black and white stripes and laying them on top of the guitar... It's actually 3D...lol... It was only like five inches or so... pretty small...

Anyways, about the cabs. There's a company in Austin called Austin Speaker Works. They make really good speakers from what I understand. A store in Austin carries their speakers. Here's his website...

AUSTIN GUITAR HOUSE - Amps

The site hasn't been updated in a while. He sells a lot of "boutique" product at his store with a little bit of vintage. He has some of the most respected luthiers and amp builders all in one store 30 minutes up the road from me. I told him to get a hold of me when he gets the ASW 1x12's in and he did... I'll take the C5, my od and verb pedals, and the new axe up there and try out everything he's got for 1x12's... I keep telling myself NOT to play through any other amps because I don't want to get tempted. He's got some pretty nice stuff and it carries a nice price because of what it is... A cab is all I am looking at I keep telling myself...


----------



## byrdparis

Hey… that cool workmanship, playdoh wise  ha ha,,
Thanks. (Love EVH so… ). 

Regarding the ASW and cabs in general.. 
I looked in to the link...and it is an awesome store! We don’t have this kind of stuff around here. The boutique stuff looks great! Maybe I born at the wrong country 

Why do you think a 1X12 will suite you better then the combo itself you already got?
Do you think it will be much much better that way? 
How much the 1X12 will cost if you choose to buy it (if you don’t mind me asking)
I saw the 2X12 goes around 1000-1200$.
Anyway, they look awesome! Can you describe them in parallel to other common cabs? 

Thanks a lot!
​


----------



## DirtySteve

JayCM800 said:


> Hey guys, what's up? I sometimes see statements like "the Class5 head sounds better than the combo" go unchallenged and i just have to ask... isn't it the same circuit and components on both (C5-01)? Doesn't the combo has a 16ohm speaker out? Yes and Yes! So WTF?



Yeah I see that too, but I just assume it's because they like their cabs/speakers better than the combo speaker. To say it's better is well...that's subjective. I also think most guys that don't like the combo haven't given the speaker enough time to break in. It really makes a difference once it is.


----------



## zack268

new class 5 owner here


----------



## DirtySteve

Congrats, welcome to the club.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah I see that too, but I just assume it's because they like their cabs/speakers better than the combo speaker. To say it's better is well...that's subjective. I also think most guys that don't like the combo haven't given the speaker enough time to break in. It really makes a difference once it is.


 
True true true.

I know that my combo sounds better today than it did when I bought it last Black Friday - partially due to some tube swaps, but mostly due to the speaker getting properly worn in. It was not so much like a "tone switch" was suddenly flipped on - but the gradual improvement in the speaker response was noticable. And the more you play, the sooner the speaker wears in. Those that did not give this a chance to occur have missed out.

That said, the tone will change when running the combo thru various ext cabs. Many have stated that the stock C5's low end issues (i.e. - mud) can be far less severe when running thru a larger cab. I'd like to connect mine to a nice 2x12 or 4x12 just to check that option out.


----------



## lespaul339

I run my class 5 through a 4x12 and the bass is still flubby. Thats my only complaint with my Class 5 is I wish the bass was more usable. It's just too flubby.


----------



## jwebb1970

lespaul339 said:


> I run my class 5 through a 4x12 and the bass is still flubby. Thats my only complaint with my Class 5 is I wish the bass was more usable. It's just too flubby.


 
Mods can certainly tame the low end mess, among other things, but I think one can get similar results from their pedals & not have to dick about w/ anything internal.

Over the weekend, I was running my combo with the MXR Modified OD on all the time. Using the pedals "100hz" control, I was able to cut lows at the pedal & bring up the C5 Bass knob beyond 2 without the normal mud/flub. WHen I needed more cruch/gain, I just kicked in the OD on my J&H pedal to take the MXR crunch to 11.

Then again, the low end isses - while not eliminated - were certainly improved upon a bit for me w/ different preamp tubes.


----------



## Far Rider

zack268 said:


> new class 5 owner here



Welcome to the club. 

And your tagline is dead on


----------



## fast98dodge

I have to laugh because every time I see a solid state/modelling vs. tubes type of argument, I think to myself the tubes will always win because the ss/modelling is trying to mimic a tube sound... So they will always be chasin' the tone...lol...

I dialed out the bass on mine with the amp at 0 and my DLSMKII at 0 also... 

Just got up out of bed a few minutes ago since I was up most of the night unwindin' after a long week of work... Still a little tired...yawn... May put off the field trip until Friday... Don't know yet... It's been so long since I've had the day off, I feel lost and don't know what to do!!!


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> I have to laugh because every time I see a solid state/modelling vs. tubes type of argument, I think to myself the tubes will always win because the ss/modelling is trying to mimic a tube sound... So they will always be chasin' the tone...lol...


 

Another solution to the SS/modelling VS tubes debate.....fire up a Marshall JMD1! JMD has popped up on my radar recently. An EL34 powered Marshall with digital preamp that nails the sounds of 16 different Marshall amps & pedal configutations pretty damn convincingly.


----------



## dixie hustler

My babys.


----------



## jwebb1970

dixie hustler said:


> My babys.


 Class 5 in 3D!!! Sweet!


----------



## Jammers5

zack268 said:


> new class 5 owner here



welcome to the club!!!

J5


----------



## fast98dodge

New cab day...

ASW KTS-60 8ohm 1x12 cabinet...

This thing sounds like a completely different amp... Sounds 3D and has a naughty growl to it to die for... Full report in a few days after I get more familiar...


----------



## fast98dodge

Where did everyone go??? I have a couple of theories...

a. Jail
b. Rehab
c. Alien abduction
d. All of the above but not neccesarily in that order


----------



## MM54

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9vwYCwaPtQ]Tool- Lost Keys (Blame Hofmann)/Rosetta Stoned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## byrdparis

fast98dodge said:


> New cab day...
> 
> ASW KTS-60 8ohm 1x12 cabinet...
> 
> This thing sounds like a completely different amp... Sounds 3D and has a naughty growl to it to die for... Full report in a few days after I get more familiar...


 
Hey!
You got the ASW we talked about!! 

Do tell!!!
How the cab affecting your class 5 sound?? I really thinking in that direction but don’t know how much better it could be with 1X12 after the combo/

Congrat on your purchase its defiantly looks great man!!

A​


----------



## fast98dodge

The best way to describe the sound is someone wrapped up my amp in some killer bacon and threw it into an old seasoned cast iron skillet!!!

It's got a pop and sizzle that it didn't have before. Listening to the stock combo vs. the KTS-60, the stock sounds really good but it is definitely more "vintage", soft, and smoother. I can see why so many people have trouble trying to find a better replacement. They voiced the amp really well for an older type of sound. The ASW, however takes the amp from a "JTM" sound more towards a "Hot Rodded JMP/JCM" sound. It's got a bit more grit and edge to it, but it's still got warmth. I think part of it is because of the cabinet. The ASW cab is dovetailed pine sides and the baffle and rear are 5/8" Baltic Birch.

I tried a few other cabs with other really nice speakers but none of them brought the "Marshall" sound like the KTS-60. This particular speaker is based on the old G12H 30 55hz. The cool thing about these speakers is they already sound broken in. It's kinda got a little of that "brown sound" to it now with the combination of the guitar, ASW, and they DLS Super Lead od which is never a bad thing...


----------



## byrdparis

AEWSOME! 
That really does sound a great "combo" stack J
Have fun!
I am totally plan to try different cab's with the class 5 to check sounds that can drown from it.
Unfortunately I can't get an ASW cabs around here… so I need to look at some other common "names" so to speak.​ 
Somebody else pairing his class 5 combo with some 1X12 or larger, and thought it better?
Marshall, mesa, egnater etc..​


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> The best way to describe the sound is someone wrapped up my amp in some killer bacon and threw it into an old seasoned cast iron skillet!!!
> 
> It's got a pop and sizzle that it didn't have before. Listening to the stock combo vs. the KTS-60, the stock sounds really good but it is definitely more "vintage", soft, and smoother. I can see why so many people have trouble trying to find a better replacement. They voiced the amp really well for an older type of sound. The ASW, however takes the amp from a "JTM" sound more towards a "Hot Rodded JMP/JCM" sound. It's got a bit more grit and edge to it, but it's still got warmth. I think part of it is because of the cabinet. The ASW cab is dovetailed pine sides and the baffle and rear are 5/8" Baltic Birch.
> 
> I tried a few other cabs with other really nice speakers but none of them brought the "Marshall" sound like the KTS-60. This particular speaker is based on the old G12H 30 55hz. The cool thing about these speakers is they already sound broken in. It's kinda got a little of that "brown sound" to it now with the combination of the guitar, ASW, and they DLS Super Lead od which is never a bad thing...



Wow that's impressive!...I wouldn't have thought a cab would make that much difference.


----------



## Stringjunkie

It makes a big difference. Going to my 1x12 was a pretty decent change in tone.


----------



## jwebb1970

A buddy of mine has a pretty nice Lopo 1x12 cab that I'm hoping to check out soon. Curious to see what it does with the tone of my combo.


----------



## byrdparis

jwebb1970 said:


> A buddy of mine has a pretty nice Lopo 1x12 cab that I'm hoping to check out soon. Curious to see what it does with the tone of my combo.



pleas come back and tell us what you figure out


----------



## Stringjunkie

A lot will depend on the speaker. My new cab has a WGS reaper, or a g12h30 copy. It is much deeper with less mid range iciness. I feel compelled to use an OD pedal at all times now with my C5 head. I had the combo and the 10" was more high mid screamy. This speaker is perfect with my Orange amp. 
I'm getting a new WGS green beret, a greenback copy, and probably end up getting a second speaker cab for it for my Marshalls. 
My 2 cents..


----------



## jwebb1970

byrdparis said:


> pleas come back and tell us what you figure out


 

It may be a bit, as he lives a few towns away, but he'll have it with him next time he's in my neck of the woods. If it rocks, I'll be handing him some cash & keeping said cab.


----------



## byrdparis

Its ok I have patient.. (y a right!)

Have any one try to plug the c5 combo to a mesa 1X12 cab for instance?

I wonder if someone here can may be predict the affect that might heard with a different speaker for instance – greenbacks, eminence, etc ?


----------



## Roadburn

Plugging into a 1 (single) speaker cab doesn't make as much difference as plugging into a 2 x XX or 4 x XX

Drive more speakers and the C5 starts to shine.


----------



## byrdparis

Roadburn said:


> Plugging into a 1 (single) speaker cab doesn't make as much difference as plugging into a 2 x XX or 4 x XX
> 
> Drive more speakers and the C5 starts to shine.




I hear ya, but im going for minimal room configuration.. 
I guess I can bring a 1X12 underneath the combo but that it for me .


----------



## iron broadsword

Woot! Just ordered a JJ EL844 from thetubestore.com . Cost me $12 for shipping and handling so I'm technically paying $29 for one tube, but it's my only option, heh. Oh well, it'll last me a long time in my C5 and will get me that tone earlier, which is awesome because I use this amp to play in churches other than the one I attend. Our church rocks, but most other churches around are not used to loud heebiejeebie music.


----------



## SkinnyJ

iron broadsword said:


> Woot! Just ordered a JJ EL844 from thetubestore.com . Cost me $12 for shipping and handling so I'm technically paying $29 for one tube, but it's my only option, heh. Oh well, it'll last me a long time in my C5 and will get me that tone earlier, which is awesome because I use this amp to play in churches other than the one I attend. Our church rocks, but most other churches around are not used to loud heebiejeebie music.


 
Let us know how that works out. I'm curious about the EL844, too. I've read both sides of the argument on this tube, and if it gets me the tone I'm looking for without damaging my amp, it's all good. At the nominal price of $12, I'm not worried that it might be an "off spec" '84. The other tube I may look at is the Mullard re-issue '84 that is getting good press.


----------



## iron broadsword

Everything I've read says it's safe and the C5 is extremely robust... I don't think there is anything to be worried about.


----------



## jwebb1970

Curious as well on the EL844 situation.

I went the opposite direction recently w/ a Sovtek EL84M which _increased _headroom rather noticeably, but somewhat darkened things up a tad. C5 is less crunchy when cranked, but also handles the punishment from a cranked distortion pedal much better - as well as stays semi clean @ higher volume (esp w/ a Dyna Comp).


----------



## iron broadsword

/nod. I really like the way my dr boogey sounds through the C5 when the amp is cranked. I run the pedal at 18v and it has a sound that mixes SO well with the amp.. but the gain on the DB is not really high, just enough to sound chunky. And I also use an Xotic RC boost as an EQ, which just gives it a really nice and smooth treble spike. Sounds kinda like Joe Satriani's tone on Crystal Planet when I play lead. And the power chords.. oh man. Power tube breakup + the benefits of preamp distortion. I am in love.

He does it a little better though...


----------



## fast98dodge

I have been running my C5 with the EL844 since about a week or two since I bought the amp. I've had the amp almost a year now and there have been no issues whatsoever. 

I have been happy with the tone and how the amp breaks up. I didn't have the stock EL84 in long enough to get a good idea of how much of a difference there really is. I am tempted to throw in the stock tube again just to see how much of a difference there is since I'm a lot more familiar with the amp now...


----------



## Groovejunkie

I bought my Class 5 combo about a year and a half ago. I have my jam room set up in a spare bedroom here, and I just didnt care for how it sounded too much really. Well after reading this thread I started firing it up a few day ago, wide open, with a pillow in front if it to try and get this baby broken in. Sooo, today I thought I wonder how it would sound if I took it downstairs into our big open family room. WOWOW. What a difference cranking it up in a larger room so it can actually breathe. I was blown away. Maybe the break-in had some to do with it too. Les Paul Classic, straight up into it...tones on 10, volume about 2/3rds. Really nailed that classic rock tone. Nice tube crunch while still keeping the notes clarity. Beautiful.....Im Hooked!


----------



## SkinnyJ

I just stole the JJ ECC83s from my ADA preamp and I love the sound!!! It seemed to make it a little brighter sounding. A new power tube is the next step!


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been going for higher gain with my tubes and still I can't get the tones I'm looking for. Distortion pedals turn my tone to mud...maybe I've taken the wrong approach...


----------



## iron broadsword

Try to make sure the pedals are not boosting the C5 at all. I found I got a better tone and better preamp/power amp mixing when I backed the volume on my pedals down to unity.

One of these days I'm going to post a clip of the DB in front. I did one before but the mic was the built-in on the computer and it was like 7 feet away. Still sounded awesome though


----------



## fast98dodge

Where do you have your volume set at, Steve? I noticed the higher I turn up the volume, the more "open" it sounds. Also, when I was using my OCD or my new DLSMKII SL, I don't have the gain turned up very much on the pedal. I am using it more like a semi-clean boost... It seems to work pretty well... I'm at work right now and have stupid ass dumb people trying to "3rd world engineer" plumbing stuff... I don't work in that dept, but I'm getting sucked in... I'll go more indepth later...


----------



## SkinnyJ

I run a modded DS-1 in front of mine and it sounds killer. I run the DS-1's tone at 11 o'clock, volume at 11, gain maxed. 

I have a demo clip on soundcloud, but I may record another, as I think the JJ preamp tubes have altered the sound alot.


----------



## Bryan

I need some help with mine. After giving it a good cranking at a friends house I kept hearing a noise. 

When I hit a low G it would sound like a metal rattle. At first I thought it was his fireplace mesh guard resonating but I realized it was from inside the combo. 

Any suggestions?

Is this the dreaded rattle that the earlier amps were notorious for?


----------



## Groovejunkie

Can't wait to try my strat and tele today into the class 5!


----------



## JAC

Class5 + Les Paul with humbuckers= bitchen' tone! Crunch, sustain, detail!
This thing sounds crazy good without pedals! I bet with a booster it kills!


----------



## fast98dodge

I really wish I had an opportunity to really unleash this thing under full power conditions and see how it sounds...

All of my tube, pedal, speaker, etc.. choices have been based on low power mode. Living in an apartment and not playing in a live band situation hasn't really required me to address any tone "issues" with mine. 

I don't know if any of you guys have any input on the tone, gain, etc... between full and low power modes. Without even hearing any responses, I would guess I would have to tweak with the knobs on the amp and the od at least a little. I doubt it would be 100% the same, just louder. Is it gainier, less bass flub? Stuff like that is what I'm looking for, specific things. 

I wish my brother was living down here because then I would be definitely trying to do the band thing again. I wouldn't feel right playing without him because I would always be very critical of whoever was playing drums and that wouldn't be fair or productive...


----------



## jwebb1970

I posted this in another thread involving the 1watt amps, but it certainly applies here...slaving out the C5 combo to another amp.

I tried the old "headphone jack trick" of sorts, but in my case, I ran an instrument cable from the headphone out (in low power mode, of course) to the FX return of my ValveKing 112. Works! Hits the PV's 50w tube power section/1X12 nicely & the VK's resonance/"Class A or Class A/B" functions operate on said power section

Going to really give this setup a workout tomorrow when I can crank it more. I also plan on feeding my Roland rack FX unit in between the C5 & the VK112 slave to test out a possible "FX Loop" solution.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Just go ahead and unleash it.... 10-15 minutes wont kill your neighbors 

I play on low power mode 99% of the time. When you flip the switch to full power, it is definitely better. Natural harmonics, feedback, more speaker interaction... so much fun. I'm glad I got used to it in low power mode first


----------



## Roadburn

Bryan said:


> I need some help with mine. After giving it a good cranking at a friends house I kept hearing a noise.
> 
> When I hit a low G it would sound like a metal rattle. At first I thought it was his fireplace mesh guard resonating but I realized it was from inside the combo.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Is this the dreaded rattle that the earlier amps were notorious for?




Sounds like a microphonic tube.
Get a new 12AX7/ECC83 and a EL84 type tube and swap them.
Better yet, if it is still under warranty, go back to the shop and ask for a tube swap.


----------



## Nic9981

Tried one of these yesterday and I have to say I was disappointed 

Not saying it doesn't sound good - it really does, but it ain't no Marshall......

*bullett proof vest on*


----------



## Bryan

Roadburn said:


> Sounds like a microphonic tube.
> Get a new 12AX7/ECC83 and a EL84 type tube and swap them.
> Better yet, if it is still under warranty, go back to the shop and ask for a tube swap.



Thanks! I'll try that. 

It's not new (I scored this baby for $200 used) so I'm hoping a tube swap will help it.


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> Try to make sure the pedals are not boosting the C5 at all. I found I got a better tone and better preamp/power amp mixing when I backed the volume on my pedals down to unity.
> 
> One of these days I'm going to post a clip of the DB in front. I did one before but the mic was the built-in on the computer and it was like 7 feet away. Still sounded awesome though





fast98dodge said:


> Where do you have your volume set at, Steve? I noticed the higher I turn up the volume, the more "open" it sounds. Also, when I was using my OCD or my new DLSMKII SL, I don't have the gain turned up very much on the pedal. I am using it more like a semi-clean boost... It seems to work pretty well... I'm at work right now and have stupid ass dumb people trying to "3rd world engineer" plumbing stuff... I don't work in that dept, but I'm getting sucked in... I'll go more indepth later...



I run mine with the volume at 8 or 9 usually, bass 0, treb and mids max. I use a ge-7 first in line after the tuner with a slight mid hump (no freq boost, only cut) and sometimes a slight volume boost, into a WH Swollen pickle dialed low and unison (used more like an OD) and then into my MXR Classic OD in M-66 mode with everything around 10 or 11 o'clock. The eq is always on.

I sold my Badass Distortion, my Metal Muff and my Radial British because they were useless to me. I couldn't get a decent sound with any of them, but I had already went with higher gain tubes by then and never even thought about going the other way with tubes. I gave away a Soviet el84 M because it was less gain and added too much bass for me. 

I might try some of the tubes y'all are talking about down the road, but it's going to be a while before I can buy anymore gear and when I do, MHD is first on the list. 


I think 66 galaxie pretty much nailed the difference between low power and full on. I have Orpheus777's volume mod on mine (like a built in attenuator) so I haven't actually used the low power mode in about a year now I think.


----------



## DirtySteve

Bryan said:


> Thanks! I'll try that.
> 
> It's not new (I scored this baby for $200 used) so I'm hoping a tube swap will help it.



Sorry if you already said which model you have and I missed it, but if yours is one of the older ones that has the wire tube retainer that's probably what your hearing. I removed mine not long after I bought my amp for that reason. If you have a newer one then I agree, could be a tube...


----------



## Groovejunkie

Out and about today and saw these 2 little beauties in local shops...


----------



## SkinnyJ

I would so love a white script logo to go with my black one...


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> Sorry if you already said which model you have and I missed it, but if yours is one of the older ones that has the wire tube retainer that's probably what your hearing. I removed mine not long after I bought my amp for that reason. If you have a newer one then I agree, could be a tube...




Forgot about the tuberetainer. You got a good point there Steve.


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> Woot! Just ordered a JJ EL844 from thetubestore.com . Cost me $12 for shipping and handling so I'm technically paying $29 for one tube, but it's my only option, heh. Oh well, it'll last me a long time in my C5 and will get me that tone earlier, which is awesome because I use this amp to play in churches other than the one I attend. Our church rocks, but most other churches around are not used to loud heebiejeebie music.


 

Just ordered a JJ EL844 from AmplifiedParts via Amazon this morning. $16.95 shipped.

Always seach Amazon.

Tube shoud arrive mid/end of this week. THis will leave me with 3 power tube options (stock JJ, Sovtek EL84M - the polar opposite of the new JJ - and said EL844). Curious to hear what a very low headroom EL84 sounds like with my various C5 set up options.

A power outage in my area (due mostly to outside temps above 105 yesterday) put a damper on my planned Father's Day experiments involving slaving the C5 out to a PV VK112 50w/6L6 combo, but initial tests show that I can in fact run a line from the headphone jack (1/2 way in with that cable, of course) out to GP100 then off to VK112 FX loop Return. Sandwiches Roland FX btwn "preamp" (C5 combo) & "power amp" (ValveKing) & so far sounds pretty good. Will report more as personal opinions are more formed.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Thanks for the tip! I forgot all about Amplified Parts. I'm going to get an EL-844 and an EL-84 (Both JJ) for $27 shipped Priority Mail.


----------



## Darth Federer

Nic9981 said:


> Tried one of these yesterday and I have to say I was disappointed
> 
> Not saying it doesn't sound good - it really does, but it ain't no Marshall......
> 
> *bullett proof vest on*


 
You were doing it wrong.


----------



## Darth Federer

DirtySteve said:


> I run mine with the volume at 8 or 9 usually, bass 0, treb and mids max. I use a ge-7 first in line after the tuner with a slight mid hump (no freq boost, only cut) and sometimes a slight volume boost, into a WH Swollen pickle dialed low and unison (used more like an OD) and then into my MXR Classic OD in M-66 mode with everything around 10 or 11 o'clock. The eq is always on.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Last time i checked in on this thread Steve you were without a C5. Congratulations on your acquisition. I hope it lived up to expectation for you.


----------



## DirtySteve

Darth Federer said:


> DirtySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I run mine with the volume at 8 or 9 usually, bass 0, treb and mids max. I use a ge-7 first in line after the tuner with a slight mid hump (no freq boost, only cut) and sometimes a slight volume boost, into a WH Swollen pickle dialed low and unison (used more like an OD) and then into my MXR Classic OD in M-66 mode with everything around 10 or 11 o'clock. The eq is always on.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Last time i checked in on this thread Steve you were without a C5. Congratulations on your acquisition. I hope it lived up to expectation for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah man, you must have me mixed up with someone else...I've had mine for 2 years now. I was waiting on an amp, but it wasn't the C5.  (we talk about other stuff in here too sometimes )
Click to expand...


----------



## fast98dodge

For anyone buying JJ tubes...

Last year I ordered my EL844 and my two "high gain" 12AX7's from eurotubes and the preamp tubes were matched and I got all of them shipped for under $50. Their prices on JJ's are as good or better than anyone and they stand behind the product too...


----------



## iron broadsword

Got my EL844 - I love it! More compressed, but not too much. Just enough to make it sound really sweet for screaming leads and metal riffs. The highs are a little sweeter and the bottom is tightened up considerably. Breaks up a little earlier, just enough to have a small impact on performance. 

Also, that consensus that it must be a scrap-pile off-spec tube that they tried to market differently is bogus. The plate is about 2/3 the size inside. S'pose it could be a rebranded tube, but whatever it sounds great and it's dirt cheap. Definitely an upgrade, and although I need more time with it before I make up mind, I can't see myself swapping it back to the stock JJ el84.


----------



## iron broadsword

Also as my G10F-15 breaks in I am falling more and more in love with it. I'm starting to wish I had the cash to get a 4x10 built with these.


----------



## jwebb1970

Nice to hear your results w/ the EL844...mine should be arriving this weekend & I look forward to rockin' it.


----------



## iron broadsword

Awesome, and thanks for the tip about Amazon -- I'll definitely remember that for next time. I've really got to change my strings this week, so I'm looking forward to hearing it on a fresh set of metal spaghetti.


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> Awesome, and thanks for the tip about Amazon -- I'll definitely remember that for next time. I've really got to change my strings this week, so I'm looking forward to hearing it on a fresh set of metal spaghetti.


 

I have learned that you can get just about anything save for groceries & pharmaceuticals via Amazon...although I wonder when Amazon will take either of those businesses over.....


----------



## fast98dodge

I have a confession to make. While the forum was down yesterday, I was having Marshall withdrawls and the only thing that got me through was putting a deposit down on a JCM 1 head...

I've been thinking a lot lately about my quest for tone and everything I've done with my C5 in regards to tubes, pedals, etc... have been trying to get a hot rodded JMP/JCM 800 type of sound out of it. I figured that if I am being honest with myself and want the 80's Marshall sound, I need to get an 80's Marshall sounding amp. I found the last one that is not presold at a store online yesterday and pulled the trigger on it... 

I'll keep the C5 for the time being to maybe mod, tweak with, or get an A/B box and use it as a cleanish amp with the new JCM...


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool!


----------



## SkinnyJ

fast98dodge said:


> I have a confession to make. While the forum was down yesterday, I was having Marshall withdrawls and the only thing that got me through was putting a deposit down on a JCM 1 head...
> 
> I've been thinking a lot lately about my quest for tone and everything I've done with my C5 in regards to tubes, pedals, etc... have been trying to get a hot rodded JMP/JCM 800 type of sound out of it. I figured that if I am being honest with myself and want the 80's Marshall sound, I need to get an 80's Marshall sounding amp. I found the last one that is not presold at a store online yesterday and pulled the trigger on it...
> 
> I'll keep the C5 for the time being to maybe mod, tweak with, or get an A/B box and use it as a cleanish amp with the new JCM...


 
Since I mic my amp in my band setting, I've thought about doing the same thing. That way I can run my '800 with more preamp gain and use it as a "dirt" amp.


----------



## jwebb1970

BLASPHEMERS!!!

Just kidding.

I love the C5, but it's own raw tone (or it's altered raw tone thanks to tube swaps) is just part of a growing arsenal of tones for me.

I still keep my eyes peeled for a used 800 2x12 combo, although these days it seems a DSL is the best deal on a used valve Marshall. One of these days I'll be back to my 80s/90s status of rocking a big Marshall again (although it likely won't be a half stack like it was back then).


----------



## fast98dodge

I love my C5, but for my "ultimate" dirty tone, I realized after doing the tubes, pedals and speaker cab that it was never going to get completely 100% of the way there. That's why I bit the bullet and pulled the trigger on it. Yes, it's a lot of dough but I've spent close to the same amount "upgrading" my C5 to where it is now. 

My new cab has two inputs so I think I can plug both amps into it. It will be fun to get an A/B box and experiment with the cleaner side of the C5. Actually, this begs the question: I've always been told if a tube amp is on, that you should always have a guitar plugged in. Am I going to potentially cause any damage to either amp if I am switching between the two or am I ok?


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> I love my C5, but for my "ultimate" dirty tone, I realized after doing the tubes, pedals and speaker cab that it was never going to get completely 100% of the way there. That's why I bit the bullet and pulled the trigger on it. Yes, it's a lot of dough but I've spent close to the same amount "upgrading" my C5 to where it is now.
> 
> My new cab has two inputs so I think I can plug both amps into it. It will be fun to get an A/B box and experiment with the cleaner side of the C5. Actually, this begs the question: I've always been told if a tube amp is on, that you should always have a guitar plugged in. Am I going to potentially cause any damage to either amp if I am switching between the two or am I ok?



Hey that's my story, man! It's so damn close, but it's not quite there...I think I'm going to mod the hell out of mine.


----------



## 66 galaxie

fast98dodge said:


> I love my C5, but for my "ultimate" dirty tone, I realized after doing the tubes, pedals and speaker cab that it was never going to get completely 100% of the way there. That's why I bit the bullet and pulled the trigger on it. Yes, it's a lot of dough but I've spent close to the same amount "upgrading" my C5 to where it is now.
> 
> My new cab has two inputs so I think I can plug both amps into it. It will be fun to get an A/B box and experiment with the cleaner side of the C5. Actually, this begs the question: I've always been told if a tube amp is on, that you should always have a guitar plugged in. Am I going to potentially cause any damage to either amp if I am switching between the two or am I ok?



I think you need to have a load on the output of your amp.
somebody please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> ...
> 
> My new cab has two inputs so I think I can plug both amps into it. It will be fun to get an A/B box and experiment with the cleaner side of the C5. Actually, this begs the question: I've always been told if a tube amp is on, that you should always have a guitar plugged in. Am I going to potentially cause any damage to either amp if I am switching between the two or am I ok?




Sorry, I totally missed this part. I would think that the second input on the cab is for plugging in another cab to run a stack, I don't think you can plug 2 amps into 1 cab. As far as having a guitar plugged in, no...you have to have a cab or speaker hooked up, the load 66 galaxie is talking about is the cab/speaker, not the guitar input.


----------



## SkinnyJ

jwebb1970 said:


> BLASPHEMERS!!!
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> I love the C5, but it's own raw tone (or it's altered raw tone thanks to tube swaps) is just part of a growing arsenal of tones for me.
> 
> I still keep my eyes peeled for a used 800 2x12 combo, although these days it seems a DSL is the best deal on a used valve Marshall. One of these days I'll be back to my 80s/90s status of rocking a big Marshall again (although it likely won't be a half stack like it was back then).


 
Too bad you're on the left coast. The store down the road from me has a '87 4104 and might still have a VM combo. I think they do ship, though.

Manchester Music Mill


----------



## jwebb1970

And my EL844 has arrived - will pop it in this weekend & see what happens....


----------



## SkinnyJ

I'm hoping mine is here tomorrow, but I haven't seen much movement on my order on AmplifiedParts.


----------



## iron broadsword

Sweet! Lookin' forward to seeing if you guys like it as much as me 

I am finding more and more that it is better than the 84 to my ears. The compression boost was really a bonus. It still doesn't break up quite as much as I'd like, but my perception might be off cause I haven't tried it with the band yet.


----------



## fast98dodge

It's too funny because you guys are throwin' the EL844's in your amps and I'm mullin' over puttin' the stock EL84 back in... I guess it was more just wonderin' how it would sound different and you guys are answering for me since you are more familiar with the stock tube... I think I'll just leave it alone...


----------



## Bryan

DirtySteve said:


> Sorry if you already said which model you have and I missed it, but if yours is one of the older ones that has the wire tube retainer that's probably what your hearing. I removed mine not long after I bought my amp for that reason. If you have a newer one then I agree, could be a tube...



What would the tube retainer look like?


----------



## DirtySteve

It would be a thin wire that clips over the top of the tube. I don't have a pic (thought I did), but this is what the replacement was before they completely relocated the tubes on the newest ones.


----------



## fast98dodge

That's the first pic I've seen of the old style C5's... Thanks for posting that!!! I can totally see how some would have issues with them. 

Since I have the C5 and have the new one comin', I think it's finally time to part with an important piece of gear... The 5150 combo needs to go. I am nostalgic about gear and this one was my first "real" amp. It's a very early one, the first one in town. It's served me well but I was never 100% happy with the tone. It's not Marshall enough... haha... It's in pretty good shape, only one tiny tolex tear near the bottom of the amp. The footswitch isn't original either because the original failed after about 7 or 8 years. Gosh, I bought it in '94 or '95 and it's still got the original tubes in it. None of them were pushed very much so I'm sure they're fine... Anywho, a good friend of mine who lives about 200 miles away is interested in it and that's a lot of the reason why I am mulling over selling it... I know it would go to a good home and it's far enough away I don't have to see it and be reminded it was mine for a long time... Kinda like running into an exgirlfriend...lol...


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah,that pic was from my cream one that I sold....my black one, that I still have, had the wire retainer. I'm still kickin' myself in the ass for selling that one and keeping the black. Now that there discontinued, I wish I'd kept it.  doh!


----------



## NJM

66 galaxie said:


> I think you need to have a load on the output of your amp.
> somebody please correct me if I am wrong.




Sounds risky. You could possibly back feed into the amps.
Radial makes a switcher that is made to run 2 tube amps into 1 cab.
It's called a Headbone. 
The only problem is it's almost as much as a Class 5 head.


----------



## Lowlife

I just ordered a Sovtek EL84M, hoping to get a bit more headroom, but i doubt it's a match for the Telefunken that I'm currently using.


----------



## Bryan

DirtySteve said:


> It would be a thin wire that clips over the top of the tube. I don't have a pic (thought I did), but this is what the replacement was before they completely relocated the tubes on the newest ones.



Thanks!

I'll take mine apart and see what I can find. I'll post a pic of what I see.


----------



## fast98dodge

I think I've scrapped the idea of two amps into the one cab... It may work better using the stock C5 speaker for cleans and the ASW/JCM for dirty... In that case, if there's no "guitar load" on the amps, is that a big deal or not?


----------



## DirtySteve

It doesn't matter if the guitar isn't plugged into the input, what matters is there has to be a speaker load.


----------



## fast98dodge

So I can have either JCM or C5 on full power (or low) with no guitar plugged in and it's not a big deal as long as there is a speaker load? Wow, I just learned something today... I always thought it was the opposite, that it needed a guitar plugged in... I feel sorta dumb now... I was wondering watching the 1 watt clips why he was unplugging from one amp and then plugging into another amp while they were all powered up... Makes sense now... 

So, using my new found knowledge... The simplest of simple A/B boxes would work just fine if I was using the C5 combo into stock speaker as "A" and the JCM head into ASW cab as "B"...

Shit, that's too damned easy... 

This should work out great because I love the C5's clean sound but I play most stuff dirty so I don't fiddle with the knobs and switches and keep everything dirty on it and low power. 

The clean sound will be fun to further experiment with the C5. That's what I have loved so far with mine is it's fun to play around and change stuff around with it. It's cool to tinker and I kinda need that with this amp. That's half of why I don't want to get rid of it. I'm sure the JCM will sound killer in about 10 minutes and I'll never touch the knobs ever again... The C5 will be fun to play around with for different clean tones for a long time.


----------



## jwebb1970

Lowlife said:


> I just ordered a Sovtek EL84M, hoping to get a bit more headroom, but i doubt it's a match for the Telefunken that I'm currently using.


 
THe EL84M will definitely net you a bit more headroom. You may find it also darkens things up a bit. I did initially, but got highs mostly back via some different preamp tubes.



iron broadsword said:


> Sweet! Lookin' forward to seeing if you guys like it as much as me
> 
> I am finding more and more that it is better than the 84 to my ears. The compression boost was really a bonus. It still doesn't break up quite as much as I'd like, but my perception might be off cause I haven't tried it with the band yet


 
The preliminary report on the EL844...

Popped mine in last night, but only got to crank it in low power mode - the real test will be over the weekend.

It's not the polar opposite of the EL84M I was initially expecting, but the amp is certainly "crunchier", but can still clean up thru pick attack/gtr volume - what I really noticed was that I could crank it much higher & kick in a distortion box without the "farts" - just thick, crunchy, gain-y goodness. I use the Hyde side of the J&H with it's EQ knob cranked almost fully clockwise (mid scooped - like a Metal Zone with the annoying MT-2 mosquito fizz eliminated) and the EL844 just took it like a champ - of course we shall see what happens @ full power soon enough. '78 Distortion/Modified OD also make for a kickass, or should I say "Custom Badass", combo of MXR dirt & crunch.

I also found that I could actually bring up the bass control past 1-2 - appeared to find a happy spot @ about noon, with mid/treble dimed. Seemed to have, at late night low power volume anyway, the low end you WANT without the FLUB you do not.

Anyway - so far, so good - will report back in a couple days after I really get to crank the bastard & experiment with various preamp tubes & outboard gear.


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> So I can have either JCM or C5 on full power (or low) with no guitar plugged in and it's not a big deal as long as there is a speaker load? Wow, I just learned something today... I always thought it was the opposite, that it needed a guitar plugged in... I feel sorta dumb now... I was wondering watching the 1 watt clips why he was unplugging from one amp and then plugging into another amp while they were all powered up... Makes sense now...
> 
> So, using my new found knowledge... The simplest of simple A/B boxes would work just fine if I was using the C5 combo into stock speaker as "A" and the JCM head into ASW cab as "B"...
> 
> Shit, that's too damned easy...
> 
> This should work out great because I love the C5's clean sound but I play most stuff dirty so I don't fiddle with the knobs and switches and keep everything dirty on it and low power.
> 
> The clean sound will be fun to further experiment with the C5. That's what I have loved so far with mine is it's fun to play around and change stuff around with it. It's cool to tinker and I kinda need that with this amp. That's half of why I don't want to get rid of it. I'm sure the JCM will sound killer in about 10 minutes and I'll never touch the knobs ever again... The C5 will be fun to play around with for different clean tones for a long time.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## jwebb1970

I've used my Roland rack unit & MIDI controller to act as an A/B/Both box to combine or swap between the C5 & my ValveKing combo before. 

Have actually been using the Peavey a bit lately - clean channel is a bit sterile w/o a Dyna Comp thickening it up, but the dirt side is pretty decent. Like most post-5150 Peaveys, it's gain channel tends to lie in the high gain, newer EVH-type distortion (not a bad thing). I'm thinking all it really needs is to get its stock speaker swapped for something a bit more robust - low end speaker farts are common on the PV at higher volume. Any thoughts on a reasonable, yet kickass, 12" speaker for an open back 50w combo?


----------



## iron broadsword

@jwebb - Hah, awesome. I found the same thing regarding the farts & low end awesomeness. I leave the EQ dimed, but I've got the treble boosted on my rc booster. I find the tone is just ridonkulously awesome. I'm supposed to be working now but it just feels so alive to play lead through! I can't put my guitar down lately 

How did you like the compression?


----------



## jwebb1970

Golden Cello | Guitar Center

On a different note...anyone been inundated by the recent Guitar Center info dump on the above linked pedal? Mad Professor Golden Cello. It's a combo of OD & "tape echo" (i.e. - analog delay).

There are some YouTube vids with demos - basically seems to be "Eric Johnson in a stompbox"

Granted, I can & have nailed this type of tone pretty easily with my existing gear...but some may find this a cool little box. It appears that many GC locations will be doing a big in store demo of this pedal this Saturday, June 23. They are making a big deal of it due to Mad Professor (boutique stomper makers from Finland) cutting an exclusive deal in the US with GC/Musicians Friend - they are the only 2 outlets for this box in the US.

I'm intrigued enough to crusie by my GC tomorrow if I get the time, but I doubt I leave with one. Got enough OD & echo as it is!


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> @jwebb - Hah, awesome. I found the same thing regarding the farts & low end awesomeness. I leave the EQ dimed, but I've got the treble boosted on my rc booster. I find the tone is just ridonkulously awesome. I'm supposed to be working now but it just feels so alive to play lead through! I can't put my guitar down lately
> 
> How did you like the compression?


 

It was noticable at low power, but I cannot say for sure until I get the chance to crank it. I do think it helps with the low end, for sure.


----------



## DirtySteve

Warehouse Guitar Speakers get good reviews. In fact I've never read a bad review of any of their speakers. I had a Green Beret and a Veteran 30 in my PV classic 50, when I sold the amp 3 years ago I kept the speakers, but then sold the Vet. 30 to my bud to put in his amp. I still have the Breen Beret, but I wish I'd kept the Vet. 30, I liked it better. I was at one time going to buy the 10" veteran for my C5, but I went with a Scumback instead.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Warehouse Guitar Speakers get good reviews. In fact I've never read a bad review of any of their speakers. I had a Green Beret and a Veteran 30 in my PV classic 50, when I sold the amp 3 years ago I kept the speakers, but then sold the Vet. 30 to my bud to put in his amp. I still have the Breen Beret, but I wish I'd kept the Vet. 30, I liked it better. I was at one time going to buy the 10" veteran for my C5, but I went with a Scumback instead.


 
I've looked into WGS before - and just found on their site's Q&A forum what may be the perfect speaker (Retro 30) for the VK112, based on other users comments. Pretty reasonalbe pricing,too.

Thanks for the reminder, Steve!


----------



## DirtySteve

Hopefully Stringjunkie will chime in...I can't remember off the top of my head which one he has, but I'm pretty sure he likes it.


----------



## DirtySteve

I remember now, he has the Reaper and I never commented on it because when I bought my Green Beret I originally bought a Reaper to pair with it...well, in my Classic 50 it was really boomy and muddy. I contacted WGS and explained and (I believe his name is David) he had me send the Reaper back and he sent me the Vet. 30, he paid the shipping and everything. I was impressed and I will do business with WGS again.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> I remember now, he has the Reaper and I never commented on it because when I bought my Green Beret I originally bought a Reaper to pair with it...well, in my Classic 50 it was really boomy and muddy. I contacted WGS and explained and (I believe his name is David) he had me send the Reaper back and he sent me the Vet. 30, he paid the shipping and everything. I was impressed and I will do business with WGS again.


 
Good to know that they take care of their customers - makes my blind - or in this case, deaf - buy of a replacement speaker much less iffy on my end


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, that sort of thing goes along way with me. I still feel guilty for buying the Scumback over the 10" Veteran.  Turns out I don't even like the Scumback in my C5 anyway and it cost twice as much. (or more) I think the Vet would have solved some of my low end issues and tightened things up some. If I don't end up selling my Class 5 I'm still considering it.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Damn USPS... My tubes arrived today, but I was at work, of course, so they left a note instead of the tubes. 

I'll have to go to the Post Office and get them tomorrow, however, I am also taking a roadtrip to my sister's house tomorrow and will be gone for the day, so I won't really get any quality time with them until Sunday.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm not going to explain...but I know how you feel, bro...believe me I do. Hopefully the wait will just make it that much sweeter.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Yeah the Reaper kicks ass with my Orange, I'm still at odds with the C5. I'm going to GC tomorrow to check out the Golden Cello. I may trade some stuff, I'm going to try it with the C5, might be just what the Dr. Ordered. I quit going for gain with the C5, my Orange does it better. I'm also getting a Green Beret to try with the low watt Marshalls.


----------



## Bryan

I'm curious to hear what your impressions are of the Golden Cello. It looks intriguing.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Okay... I got the EL844 in. My early imprerssion is:

1) I can turn the volume up a little more for the same volume as the stock tube.

2) Breakup does come earlier. I can't turn up too much, as I live in an apartment building, but I can hear a little bit of drive at about 2.5 to 3.

3) Anything sounds better than the stock tube. I noticed an immediate tonal difference when I fired up the new tube. The amp seems a little less muted and muffled. Maybe JJ tubes are just brighter sounding (I have two in the preamp as well).

I did have one mishap, however. I have the old style tube placement, like in the previous photos. The stock tube was glued into the retainer. Trying to get it out, the damn tube shattered in my hand. Amazingly, I did not get cut, but what a mess. So, my next question is: do I need that retainer?


----------



## SkinnyJ

Now I tired the JJ EL84...

It's better than the stock tube and seems to be a little richer sounding than the EL844. It seems to have the same output as the stock tube, but fuller and more dynamic sounding. It has a nice, solid low end and smooth highs. It sounds great with my modded TS-9 in all modes. With the '844, one of the clipping modes got very loose and flubby. 

So, I think I like the EL84 a little better, but I need to get to my rehersal space to do some higher volume testing. I just wish tube rolling was easier on my version of the C-5.


----------



## DirtySteve

For most of the first year I owned my combo I had the amp removed and flipped over sitting on top of the cab just so I could roll tubes.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I got the mad professor...it's pretty minty with the C5. Played it in GC with a C5 combo and a deluxe tele for about 45 min this morning. I just got home and am going to fire it up with my rig and see what happens. 

I think I'm going to be looking for tubes with more clean headroom. 
Opinions are welcome.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I took back the mad professor. What a tone sucking waste. I turned it into a TC Hall of Fame instead.. I dont get that until Wednesday or so, it wasnt in stock.

Not sure what the difference was between the store and home. Well that's not true, guitar/ head vs. combo/ speakers etc. everything!


----------



## Groovejunkie

well I played my class 5 combo at church this morning for the first time. It performed well, and the recordings i made there sounded pretty good. Ive been using an avt50 for years, but decided to experiment with the class 5 today. we mic our amps, so basically i use it as a monitor....I wished i couldve turned it up more but i didnt want to take our acoustics players head off beside me. I played an amercian deluxe tele... but i think my les paul classic might give me the sound im looking for....i needed the lead notes just a little hotter....two thumbs, way up though!


----------



## JimiRules

Groovejunkie said:


> I played an amercian deluxe tele... but i think my les paul classic might give me the sound im looking for....i needed the lead notes just a little hotter....two thumbs, way up though!



What are you using to boost it for your leads?


----------



## Groovejunkie

Double Trouble. I had channel one maxed out, and for the rhythm parts it was good and crunchy. I suppose maybe I could turn on channel 2 for lead boost. I have the pedal at the top of my board so its not easy to reach....hmmmm. I'll have to think on this one. The tone was great and sounds GREAT on the recording! I have a feeling the avt50 is coming home and the class 5 is getting called up to the majors....haha


----------



## iron broadsword

Well, got to _really_ open up the class 5 for the first time with the band last night, and I discovered that the xotic rc booster was junk through this setup. Took all the guts out of it, but funny enough it sounded incredible at lower volumes. So got rid of that, and changed all the knobbies on my Dr boogey, and used the SHO for a slight boost. Sounded great after a lot of tweaking. 

I am not really happy with the DB anymore though.. Gonna have to tweak it a little, I think. Ended up just putting the tiniest bit of dirt into the signal with it, and went straight into the amp most of the night. Amp sounded great though!


----------



## jwebb1970

Stringjunkie said:


> I got the mad professor...it's pretty minty with the C5. Played it in GC with a C5 combo and a deluxe tele for about 45 min this morning. I just got home and am going to fire it up with my rig and see what happens.
> 
> I think I'm going to be looking for tubes with more clean headroom.
> Opinions are welcome.!


 


Stringjunkie said:


> I took back the mad professor. What a tone sucking waste. I turned it into a TC Hall of Fame instead.. I dont get that until Wednesday or so, it wasnt in stock.
> 
> Not sure what the difference was between the store and home. Well that's not true, guitar/ head vs. combo/ speakers etc. everything!


 
Boy - that romance did not last long...... 

Between all the overdrive/distortion & echo - both digital & analog - options I have lying around, this was NOT a pedal I was interested in buying anyway, but was curious to hear what others thought. Never made it by GC last Saturday during the in-store Golden Cello blitz - less concerned about missing that now.

One thing I did this weekend that DID improve things for me was finally adding the SD Lil 59er to the neck position of my Strat. Now that is one THICK sounding 'pup. The C5 likes it, too.


----------



## DirtySteve

Got my CA10...


----------



## DirtySteve

...



















...in a nutshell, it's like a Class 5 on whatever that shit is that makes you chew somebody's face off!!!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Awesome Steve! Good for you!
And no the pedal killed the tone and I kept it for about 30 minutes.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks, man! ..ditched work today to give her a workout and I'm very impressed! The el34 kills!


----------



## fast98dodge

Why does this forum keep going down for long periods of time for me??? Is it also happening for you too? What is going on???


----------



## Bryan

No it happened to me too. Not sure why...


----------



## iron broadsword

Hmm, seems I need my boss TU-2 at the end of my pedal chain to get a sweet tone out of this at band volume. Must just be the buffer boosting it a lil'.. I've got my pedals setup now though so I'm going to write down all these settings and photocopy them, lol. Glad I brought the SHO with me on Sunday night or I'd have been pulling my hair out


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, the forum's been having these problems for a couple of weeks now I think. Not loading and only shows a white screen for several hrs, "like" button not working all the time, videos and pics not loading properly, maybe other things, too. It's probably due to updating software or something, but it's a mystery, even Ad and Crossroads don't know why. There are several threads in the backstage.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...in a nutshell, it's like a Class 5 on whatever that shit is that makes you chew somebody's face off!!!


 
Oh..so it's a Class 5 on bath salts. Not sure that is the quoteable endorsement Lachesky is looking for...but sounds good to me!


----------



## DirtySteve

I just didn't want to use the old steroid cliche... To me so far it is similar to the class 5 only much meaner and punchier and growlier. haha. The EL34 is a monster compared to an el84! I know it's more than that and a totally different animal, but it was inspired by the C5 and these are my first impressions.


----------



## Groovejunkie

cranked her up again this afternoon...test drove the tele and the strat. what a gorgeous tone this little amp has! no pedals...i just love it cranked, straight up with a guitar and a cord!


----------



## fast98dodge

DirtySteve said:


> I just didn't want to use the old steroid cliche... To me so far it is similar to the class 5 only much meaner and punchier and growlier. haha. The EL34 is a monster compared to an el84! I know it's more than that and a totally different animal, but it was inspired by the C5 and these are my first impressions.


 
Sounds like the C5 may be getting a break for a while... The idea of a "EL34 C5" sounds pretty damned cool on paper... By your description of the tone, I would looooove to hear that with my KTS-60!!!


----------



## NJM

Class 5 head for sale. 4 months old and never gigged.


----------



## auburnshredder

*Class 5 Cabinet - Speaker*

Curious anyone's experience with 1x12 cabs and speakers with the C5. I am running my head through a closed back Marshall AVT 112 with a V30 (chinese). Not all that enamored with it.

Any opinions on other speakers in this configuration? Greenback? G12H? English V30? one of the Eminence models?

Thanks!!


----------



## fast98dodge

I posted recently about my experience with my C5 and my new Austin Speaker Works KTS-60 1x12 and their cab with pine sides and birch baffles and back. It should be in the last few pages I think... 

It has taken my C5 to the next level... The ASW KTS-60 is based on the G12H30 55hz...


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> I posted recently about my experience with my C5 and my new Austin Speaker Works KTS-60 1x12 and their cab with pine sides and birch baffles and back. It should be in the last few pages I think...
> 
> It has taken my C5 to the next level... The ASW KTS-60 is based on the G12H30 55hz...



Yeah, because of your description...I'm seriously considering the same cab. Unfortunately I won't be able to test one first. I've also considered maybe building my own with a 10" and 12" in the same cab so I can still use my 10" Scumback or a 210 with my Scunback mixed with a WGS 10" Veteran....I welcome any and all opinions on those ideas!

You guys might want to kick me out of here after this, but I'm going to go ahead and say it anyway....I don't need my Class 5 anymore and I'm going to sell it. Just as expected, my CA10 gives me everything my class 5 did (only better) in every way and more. I'm going to put the money towards a cab. 

I have a question if you guy's don't mind. Is $200 a fair price for my C5 since it's modified? I did the jumper mod that makes the headphone switch a low power switch like the newer ones have...and it's got Orpheus777's volume mod on it. If you don't know what that is, it's a pot that attaches directly to the headphone out and is basically a built in attenuator. And because of the low power mod it works on both full power or low power.


----------



## fast98dodge

I'm sure the cab helps a bit, but not for what the cost is for the speaker w/cab. I bought it that way rather than just the speaker because I wanted to support a local TX company. Also, I like their logo and look of the cab too so that helped... I'm sure the speaker would sound great in most cabs, maybe even a cardboard box!!!

I was wondering if I'm gonna get booted too when my JCM gets here??? LOL... 

I like the C5 and will use it for more of a clean/semi dirty sound rather than striving for my "perfect" dirty sound with it...

EDIT: I would ask $250 if you want to get $200 out of it, $350/$300, etc...


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh, I should have said that my bud that bought my Junior wants to buy it and I just want to be fair with him and he wants to be fair with me. He trusts me and if I told him $400 he'd do it with no questions asked so that's why I want y'alls opinion. (< that's how we say it down south where I come from...y'all )


----------



## fast98dodge

I would say $250 unless he's broke, then I would say $200 would be more than fair... You don't look like the type that beats the crap out of your gear...


----------



## Stringjunkie

Id do 300 and to my friend 250..


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, after considering it seriously enough to talk about it here I started having second thoughts and I've decided I can't sell it after all. It is the coolest little Marshall ever and I'd be an idiot to sell it unless I have to. Besides, I'm kind of attached to it. (I might modify it though. )

I do still need a better cab, but I guess it will have to wait a while....and since I'm not sure what I want anyway, I should wait and maybe see if I can test out a few different cabs and speakers to get a better idea of what I want/need. 


So to celebrate my decision, tonight I'm going to use my MXR KFK 10 band with the 2 outputs and run both amps at the same time. It won't be stereo, but it should still sound huge!


----------



## jwebb1970

Ahh..HELLS YES!!!

I love running the C5 w/ my ValveKing combo. IN most cases, both are running clean with pedals/rack gear providing dirt. For example...'78 DIstortion or J&H "Hyde" dirt....

I get the midrange-y "bark"- and really most of the overall tone - from the C5. VK112 picks up the slack in the low end & very top end frequencies. Together - whether side by side or a "stack" w/ the PV on the bottom - sounds REALLY good.

I have also put the C5 in low power mode, dimed the volume & blended in the VK112s dirt channel to a relative amount of gain & volume. Kick on the OD pedal....and HOLY SHIT!!! Have yet to try that at full power mode...but will! Have also used the Roland to "A/B" btwn the cranked C5 & the Peavey. Also very cool.


Damn...is work over yet? I feel a need to fire up those amps right now!


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> Ok, after considering it seriously enough to talk about it here I started having second thoughts and I've decided I can't sell it after all. It is the coolest little Marshall ever and I'd be an idiot to sell it unless I have to. Besides, I'm kind of attached to it. (I might modify it though. )
> 
> I do still need a better cab, but I guess it will have to wait a while....and since I'm not sure what I want anyway, I should wait and maybe see if I can test out a few different cabs and speakers to get a better idea of what I want/need.
> 
> 
> So to celebrate my decision, tonight I'm going to use my MXR KFK 10 band with the 2 outputs and run both amps at the same time. It won't be stereo, but it should still sound huge!



Never let your little buddy go Steve. You would regret it. I am aiming for a JVM410H and a nice cab to go with it, but would never consider letting my C5 go. It was my first true by God all tube made in England Marshall and that means something to me.


----------



## DirtySteve

Far Rider said:


> Never let your little buddy go Steve. You would regret it. I am aiming for a JVM410H and a nice cab to go with it, but would never consider letting my C5 go. It was my first true by God all tube made in England Marshall and that means something to me.



Yep, I don't know what I was thinking. It's just that I've never had 2 amps and 2 guitars before (that are all keepers) and somehow I feel guilty for having all this gear when there are so many other things I need to be spending money on. I'll just have to get used to it I guess. 

I'm going to spend the weekend with my baby's. I'm going try running the 2 together and figuring out how to set them and all, rolling tubes and trying different pedals. Last weekend we had a Tropical storm and my power kept flicking off so I could play as much as I wanted to so really this is the first "real time" I'll get to spend with my new amp...I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Far Rider

DirtySteve said:


> Yep I don't know what I was thinking. It's just that I've never had 2amps and 2 guitars before and somehow I feel guilty for having all this gear and there are so many other things I need to be spending money on. I'll just have to get used to it I guess.
> 
> I'm going to spend the weekend with my baby's. I'm going try running the 2 together and figuring out how to set them and all, rolling tubes and trying different pedals. Last weekend we had a Tropical storm and my power kept flicking off so I could play as much as I wanted to so really this is my first real time to spend with the new one...I'm really looking forward to it!



I like running my Fender SCXD and the C5 at the same time. The SCXD has a nice effects channel.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hell yeah! I'm all excited about it now. You guys don't know how bad I need this good feeling I have right now, it's been one hell of a month.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I was eyeballing a fender super champ x2 head. I have to guess it will give me a satisfying fender clean? Anything else convincing for that cheap would be icing on the cake.


----------



## DirtySteve

I would guess that too, but I don't know the first thing about fender amps other than their reputation for cleans. I was at one time thinking about trying a Blues Jr, but then I heard about the Class 5 that was coming and that stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Fenders can be fun too..


----------



## DirtySteve

I believe that and I've always wanted to play a good one just to see what it's like.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well I'm not going to be able to run them both together tonight, I need another guitar cable. That's ok, I'll pick one up in the morning and then I've got all weekend!


----------



## DirtySteve

With the CA10 set kind of scooped with plenty of highs and just enough bass to get some decent chug on palm mutes and the Class 5 providing the mids and I think I'm on to something. Neither one of them sound all that good on their own this way, but put the 2 together and it sounds HUGE! 


My ears are ringing and I've still got plenty of volume left on both amps. 



edit:...now I wish I still had a couple of pedals back that I sold, especially my Radial Hot British.


----------



## DirtySteve

I didn't want to mention it until I spent some time with it, bit I picked up a used SD Lava Box yesterday on the cheap...yep, it's a keeper.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> With the CA10 set kind of scooped with plenty of highs and just enough bass to get some decent chug on palm mutes and the Class 5 providing the mids and I think I'm on to something. Neither one of them sound all that good on their own this way, but put the 2 together and it sounds HUGE!
> 
> 
> My ears are ringing and I've still got plenty of volume left on both amps.
> 
> 
> 
> edit:...now I wish I still had a couple of pedals back that I sold, especially my Radial Hot British.


 

Very similar to my C5/ValveKing combination, which I spent a lot of time on this weekend. C5 handles the majority of the overall tone, with the VK112 tackling the low & very high end frequencies. Btwn the 2, I find the C5 is the better sounding btwn the 2 amps (VK112 can be exectionally bright on its own), but the PV makes the whole thing sound much bigger. As well, stereo FX from the GP100 (chorus, mainly, as well as some stereo echo & some cool panning rotary & tremolo FX) really make things sound huge.

Keep experimenting & you may find jammin' @ home with just 1 amp can seem so "small".


----------



## fast98dodge

I finally threw on the Kerly Kues strings a few days ago and they broke in very quickly, have a great tone and the nickel wound steel I think is a bit nicer with the amp than the pure nickel wound due to the amp being on the darker side to begin with... The other thing I noticed most is the strings have really great sustain... When I was changing the strings, I took off the D-Tuner since the quality of them has gone way downhill to compared to my Wolfgang.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have to say, my class 5 impressed the hell out of me this weekend, I'm so glad I decided to keep it! It just sounds so damn good. I don't know if my speaker broke in more this weekend since I played it louder than I usually do and for a lot longer. (I've mostly played it on low power since I got it)...or if it's because for the first time in over a year I played it side by side with another amp as a comparison and it gave me a new perspective. Either way it kicked ass! I guess the fact that I've hardly played it in the last 2 months might have something to do with it, too.

I'm in the process of ordering some more tubes, I'm buying a NOS EL84 and another NOS 12ax7, plus a 6L6GC to try in the CA10.


----------



## jwebb1970

Guess this thread is stuck with you for the forseeable future, Steve.


----------



## DirtySteve

I know man, I came so close to being blacklisted!


----------



## fast98dodge

What kind of EL84 and 12AX7's are you getting? You're obviously into tubes so I'll ask you. I obviously run mine only in low power mode. I've had it about a year. Do I need to think about changing tubes or leave 'em in? I don't know if the tone of a tube deteriorates with time or it's either working or not working. I figured you'd be the guy to ask...


----------



## Roadburn

Powertubes will wear the most/fastest. And yes, they make a real difference in tone new vs old (used) tubes.
Pre amp tubes can last very long. They don't get as hot as powertubes either. (so carefull when swapping those powertubes, they get really hot!!!)


----------



## DirtySteve

The 12ax7 is a Tungsram, the EL84 is described as "excellent", but I don't know what it is, I just trust the guy I'm getting it from. (RiverRatt) 

In the 4 years or so since I bought my first tube amp I've only had one tube go bad on me (it was a Sovtek preamp tube), but I don't play as much as most of you probably do and until recently I didn't leave any one tube in my amp for very long as I was rolling them regularly. I don't know how many hours I have on any of my tubes. 

Remember that the class 5 even though you play it on low power, the amp is still running at full power and only the speaker is attenuated. Class A amps are hard on power tubes. so if you've played it regular for a year you might want to replace at least the el84 and keep your old one as a back up just in case. (Roadburn beat me to it, haha...I type slow)


----------



## fast98dodge

It may be an interesting experiment to throw the barely used stock EL84 back in and compare it to my EL844 that's been in it for almost a year.

I know it may be hard to answer, but what NOS EL84 would be "brighter" and tighten up the bass a bit??? I suppose that's the $64K question...


----------



## DirtySteve

This will be my first NOS el84 and I wasn't even shopping for it, (or the preamp) I just wanted to try a 6L6 in my CA10 and one thing led to the other. 


I'm also getting some replacement tubes for a little Vega amp from the 50's I have. Someone gave it to me and I'm looking forward to hearing it run for the first time since I got it about 4 years ago. If it works and sounds good I'm going to maybe restore it.


----------



## jwebb1970

I wanna hear that Vega dimed w/ humbuckers kickin' it.

My very first amp was an old 1950-ish(?) Gretsch my dad found @ a swap meet back in the mid-80s - had a 10" speaker, volume, tone & tremolo. Was not the coolest amp a 13 yr old budding rocker was looking for in 1983/84, but I soon found it sounded pretty rockin' when cranked. Ended up trading it for another piece of gear eons ago and kick myself all these years later for doing so. I would so much appreciate it more today.


----------



## jwebb1970

ANd yeah, EL84s tend to need swapping a lot sooner than other common power tubes - I would assume even more so in a Class A type amp like the C5. In my case, considering the semi-regular power tube swapping I do to get different characteristics from the C5, I assume I will get a tad more life out of each tube.


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> Got my CA10...


 

Nice one mate


----------



## DirtySteve

jwebb1970 said:


> I wanna hear that Vega dimed w/ humbuckers kickin' it.
> 
> My very first amp was an old 1950-ish(?) Gretsch my dad found @ a swap meet back in the mid-80s - had a 10" speaker, volume, tone & tremolo. Was not the coolest amp a 13 yr old budding rocker was looking for in 1983/84, but I soon found it sounded pretty rockin' when cranked. Ended up trading it for another piece of gear eons ago and kick myself all these years later for doing so. I would so much appreciate it more today.



Is there any other way?  I really hope it sounds good. From what I've found out about it I'm pretty confident it will. It does work it just has really low volume. The preamp tube has a big black stain on the inside and I've been told it's bad and that's probably whats wrong. I'll find out soon enough, but not for a couple of weeks...with the extra tubes I'm buying I have to wait 'til next payday now.


Good to see ya Kev.


----------



## Bryan

DirtySteve said:


> I would guess that too, but I don't know the first thing about fender amps other than their reputation for cleans. I was at one time thinking about trying a Blues Jr, but then I heard about the Class 5 that was coming and that stopped me in my tracks.



I have a Blues Jr. for cleans and my C5 is for dirty tones. Best of both worlds and the two amps perfectly compliment each other.


----------



## dixie hustler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNKuiN5nG7U&feature=youtube_gdata_player love running my two C5's together. Just sounds so sweet. KEEP IT STEVE!


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh it's not going anywhere! ...and after watching your vid I really wish I had my cream one back. I was an idiot to sell it...


----------



## iron broadsword

DirtySteve said:


> Oh it's not going anywhere! ...and after watching your vid I really wish I had my cream one back. I was an idiot to sell it...



Eh, there'll be plenty of them hitting the used market in a few years at dirt cheap. These things sell like hot cakes!


----------



## iron broadsword

Well, I took my C5 to another church on Sunday morning and tried it out with the band with the EL844 in it -- Yep, it's a keeper! I was able to keep the master at around 3 - 3.5 and boost when necessary for extra crunchy goodness! Big difference from using it with the master at about 1! Loved the tone, and it really sang well with the Boss DD7 delay (set to emulated analog - not bad!) I rented for the occasion... wow, need to get me a freakin' delay pedal. Also I don't know what the issue people have with using delay pedals into the front of the amp... I found it had the benefit of not becoming too muddy when you're playing rhythm because the repeats kinda disappear, helped of course by the analog setting, but then when you play lead it's backing you up beautifully!

I still have an issue with my power supply though.. it's putting a lot of noise into the pedals, s'pecially my SHO clone.. So yesterday I started putting together a little power filter circuit to go between the adapter and the pedals.. Gonna drop it in an old microsoft USB-headphone unit's enclosure and make it look all pretty before putting it on my board. Just gotta harvest the zener diode out of my crybaby, lol. It's job in the CB is to protect against over-voltage and reverse polarity, but I use the wah via a voodoo lab pedal power anyways so it'll be perfectly fine without it. So once I get that figured out I'll be able to use the SHO without excess hum, and all will be well with the world.


----------



## jwebb1970

Nice report! Glad to hear the EL844 is doing it for you.

And yeah - delay IN FRONT will work fine, as long as you dial it in properly. And as well, I do think an analog type echo will sound better up front due to the nature of the effect itself. Many players will prefer using echo in a loop since it better replicates studio echo added after the fact. Emulating studio quality delay, as well as getting longer delay times & multiple taps, are some reasons as to why delay pedals went mostly all digital 20+ years ago. Well....that & digital tech got cheap enough to cram into a stompbox.

To work in front of an amp, an echo cannot be "pristine" - some of the grunge that an analog/tape unit colors the echo with seem to be made more for the front input of an old school amplifier.

My MXR Carbon Copy works just fine in front of my amps - the trick is simply to make sure the Mix is set low as you crank the amp.


----------



## iron broadsword

Cool, yeah I totally agree. I'm considering picking up a Behringer VD-400 (I know, right?). It's got the bucket brigade circuit and sounds pretty good.. need to research it a little more before I make a solid decision though.


----------



## iron broadsword

Hmm, yeah I dunno about the Behringer analog delay.. what I really want is the BYOC analog delay, and I doubt I'll really be happy with anything else. :s


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> Hmm, yeah I dunno about the Behringer analog delay.. what I really want is the BYOC analog delay, and I doubt I'll really be happy with anything else. :s


 
Did/do you hate the Carbon Copy? Love mine - very "Gilmour-ish" or cool Edge echo tones from back before he played thru 12 fridge sized racks of stuff.


----------



## iron broadsword

I like it, though I guess I never really considered getting it. I'll check out some reviews and clips next time I'm on youtube though. 

lol, a big part of me wants the BYOC one just for the sake of building it though XD


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok boys I got a bit of a problem. I think I might need a noise suppressor. 

I'm wasn't foolin' when I said something changed in my C5 and it sounds better than it ever has! The problem is now that it sounds so much better I'm turning it up louder than I used to and it's noisy as hell with my pedals on. Could it be my one shot? Do any of y'all use any kind of noise suppressor? ...or do you think I might just need a better power supply? I've never had a problem with my 1 shot before. It's only when my pedals are on. Could it be that I'm just not used to playing loud?  ...because I'm not.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Ok boys I got a bit of a problem. I think I might need a noise suppressor.
> 
> I'm wasn't foolin' when I said something changed in my C5 and it sounds better than it ever has! The problem is now that it sounds so much better I'm turning it up louder than I used to and it's noisy as hell with my pedals on. Could it be my one shot? Do any of y'all use any kind of noise suppressor? ...or do you think I might just need a better power supply? I've never had a problem with my 1 shot before. It's only when my pedals are on. Could it be that I'm just not used to playing loud?  ...because I'm not.


 
Mostly this is a result of finally REALLY cranking that sucker!

My pedal board can be a major noise maker, since it has 3 OD/Distortion options, a Dyna Comp & a Crybaby in the mix. When running both amps via the GP100, the Roland's noise suppression helps a lot. But noisy pedals can be at least somewhat tamed with stompbox noise gates/reduction.

I would consider checking out some of the more readily available ones. Some swear by the BOSS NS-2, while others claim it colors the tone. MXR's Noise Clamp works on the same "side chain loop" function as the NS-2. THe ISP Decimator & G-String are a bit pricier, but operate using the same sort of noise suppresion tech.

What I like about these pedals is that the use a "loop" that you connect your noisy stompers into. You connect the guitar straight to the noise suppressor, then out to your amp (by way of any not so noisy pedals - esp time based stuff like echo/reverb). The BOSS, MXR & ISP's trigger thier "noise gate" off your dry guitar signal.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks man, great info! Looks like I'll be a regular at the used pedal bin at GC again until one comes along. I don't usually have to wait very long as long as I let them know what I'm looking for. I've been going to the same one for about 7 years and they take care of me.


----------



## iron broadsword

-doublepost...?!-


----------



## iron broadsword

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks man, great info! Looks like I'll be a regular at the used pedal bin at GC again until one comes along. I don't usually have to wait very long as long as I let them know what I'm looking for. I've been going to the same one for about 7 years and they take care of me.



A used pedal bin?! Oh my goodness.. why can't we have one of those around here? I'd never leave the store!


----------



## DirtySteve

I thought all Guitar Centers had a used pedal case.


----------



## iron broadsword

I'm in Canada, in New Brunswick. Pretty small area.. There's a used pedal 'section' at the local Long&McQuade but there's only ever about 3 pedals in there and they are just your most common Boss pedals and/or a crybaby once in a while. And they sit there for ever.


----------



## DirtySteve

Or I didn't realize... My GC has a huge used pedal case and they get lots of pedals from trade ins. I never see the same ones in there. That's how I ended up with a SD Lava Box last weekend for $40. 

In fact the only pedals I own that I bought new are my MXR Classic and Badass ODs and my tuner.


----------



## iron broadsword

Oh man! Guitar > Tube screamer > OCD > Class 5. Win!

Had the chance to combine my C5 with my TS/OCD combo pedal and I'm loving it. Good & tight overdrive.. I might have to forego my dr boogey for a while.


----------



## iron broadsword

Hmm... actually this is a good chance to mod the boogey like I've been wanting to. Time to fire up the soldering iron!


----------



## DirtySteve

Glad your enjoying it man.

I just posted in another thread about how much I'm liking the SD Lava Box. I really didn't expect much, but it turns out to be great stacked with my MXR Classic OD. I'm getting the best metal tones I've been able to get yet.


----------



## TNTROY

I am a new C5 owner. Here is a picture of mine comming home saturday


----------



## DirtySteve

TNTROY said:


> I am a new C5 owner. Here is a picture of mine comming home saturday



I'm pretty sure I "liked" your post when I saw that it your thread, but I don't think I made it back to comment...

That's awesome man! Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## iron broadsword

DirtySteve said:


> Glad your enjoying it man.
> 
> I just posted in another thread about how much I'm liking the SD Lava Box. I really didn't expect much, but it turns out to be great stacked with my MXR Classic OD. I'm getting the best metal tones I've been able to get yet.



Sweet, I'll have to check that one out. I don't think I've ever heard it


----------



## iron broadsword

TNTROY said:


> I am a new C5 owner. Here is a picture of mine comming home saturday



Grats! Such a great amp.. it just draws out the music in you. Now.. time to get that speaker broken in...


----------



## Far Rider

TNTROY said:


> I am a new C5 owner. Here is a picture of mine comming home saturday



Welcome to the family


----------



## fast98dodge

So, my brother has arrived from WA state to visit for a few weeks...

I wanted to get his opinion on the tone of the Jet City>Catalinbread DLS>T-Rex Tonebug>C5>KTS-60...

The more I played, the bigger the smile got on his face... He said it's by FAR the best tone I've had in 25 years of playing guitar...

We also messed with A/B'ing the stock speaker vs. the KTS-60 and there is no comparison... His words was, "the stock speaker sounds 2D and the KTS-60 sounds like HD 3D."

Anyways, I think this thread may get more populated soon with the crazy deal Sweetwater had goin' on those heads... I just looked and they are sold out... Hope anyone hoping to get one got theirs...


----------



## TNTROY

So far i love this little guy.. I bet i have tried out 20 different amps in the past 2 years and this one has the best sound for the money .. I am nailing the Angus young tone with it... Now insted of a epiphone g-400 i will have to save up and buy the real thing...


----------



## jwebb1970

fast98dodge said:


> Anyways, I think this thread may get more populated soon with the crazy deal Sweetwater had goin' on those heads... I just looked and they are sold out... Hope anyone hoping to get one got theirs...


 
Another member posted on the C5/Sweetwater thread that Sweetwater informed them they were out of stock...but getting more this week. $250 price is still good, apparently. Guess this was not a one time/liited to stock on hand sale......


----------



## DirtySteve

Seems like they're really trying to get rid of the rest of them...why is that, but why only Sweetwater? I can't help but wonder what might be coming next and why it seems like they don't want any of these around when it does...??


----------



## Groovejunkie

played the C5 combo in church again yesterday morning...this time with the Les Paul. Our sound guy couldnt tolerate much volume out of it....our amps are mic'd....I def. couldnt get it up to the level I wouldve liked....but pushed it with a VS Double Trouble. I did get a good compliment out of it....our new bass player is a seasoned musician and a real thumper....and he was standing beside the PA speakers...and said....man that sounds great, it doesnt get much better than that! haha...


----------



## iron broadsword

^sweet! I feel for ya about the volume.. I play in church too and with the EL844 for reduced headroom I can still only get it to around 3 on the dial before I'm blowing the doors out. The EL844 helped immensely though, and with a pedal in front it's still amazing. With the stock EL84 I was only getting to around 2 or below.

We mic the amps at our church but just to put a little of it through the PA to spread the sound more evenly. It's a small church though. Maybe if you spoke to the sound guy about how your amp sounds better turned up.. No reason to mic it if your amp is loud enough to do the job on it's own, unless the guy is just on a power trip. But if you're respectful and promise to set it to wherever he thinks is the right volume & leave it he should be reasonable.


----------



## Groovejunkie

Tell me more about this tube swap. What could I expect from it?


----------



## iron broadsword

Less headroom, a little more compression, less volume. It'll breakup a lot earlier than it used to, great for us bible thumpers.  It's still a JJ tube just like the stock one. (JJ EL84 vs JJ EL844), so they sound very similar. Another thing you can try is some high gain preamp tubes, like the tung-sols. Those are next on my list, but I've never gotten around to picking them up.


----------



## Lowlife

Couldnt you play it in the low power mode...or is that too low?


----------



## SkinnyJ

The one thing I found using an EL84 vs an EL844 is that the EL84 seems to have a richer, fuller sound. The EL844 seems a touch "flat" to my ears, for lack of a better word. 

Having said that, the EL844 is currently in my C-5, as I am an apartment dweller with a 2nd Edition (no LP mode), so I like the reduced headroom.


----------



## iron broadsword

Lowlife said:


> Couldnt you play it in the low power mode...or is that too low?



Too low. It's great for the bedroom but with a band it's just gone.


----------



## iron broadsword

SkinnyJ said:


> The one thing I found using an EL84 vs an EL844 is that the EL84 seems to have a richer, fuller sound. The EL844 seems a touch "flat" to my ears, for lack of a better word.
> 
> Having said that, the EL844 is currently in my C-5, as I am an apartment dweller with a 2nd Edition (no LP mode), so I like the reduced headroom.



I agree that the EL844 doesn't sound quite as big as the EL84, but if you can't use the 84 to get the sound you want then it's easy to let that go and just turn up the bass knob, IMHO.


----------



## acidvoodoo

- Calling all tube rollers -

I'm looking for the opposite of most...about to get another C5 that I want to use for clean tones. What tubes do you guys recommend for maximum headroom?


----------



## DirtySteve

Sovtek EL84M for power tube. Don't know about pres...


----------



## SkinnyJ

5751s, maybe?

http://tubedepot.com/5751.html


----------



## FennRx

just got my c5 head and have been running it thru my marshall 1960a cab. i find that the sound is too scooped with this amp for my liking, so i am considering ordering an avatar 2x12. what kind of celestions should i consider? v30s?


----------



## acidvoodoo

SkinnyJ said:


> 5751s, maybe?
> 
> 5751 Tube Types



thanks guys, I'll look into these.


----------



## acidvoodoo

FennRx said:


> just got my c5 head and have been running it thru my marshall 1960a cab. i find that the sound is too scooped with this amp for my liking, so i am considering ordering an avatar 2x12. what kind of celestions should i consider? v30s?



v30's sound great with the head but I've found mixing a 75 and v30 sounds f'n amazing!


----------



## Stringjunkie

I like my g12h30 with it


----------



## fast98dodge

Stringjunkie said:


> I like my g12h30 with it


 
My KTS-60 is based off the 55hz version of that speaker... Definitely a fitting combination between the C5 and speaker...

The way I got it dialed my C5 in right now with the DLS, I think it'll give the JCM 1 a serious run for it's money!!!


----------



## jvm210guy

New class five owner here! Damn impressed, I played with a full loud band, and my volume didn't go past 40 percent. I used a ts-808 clone to boost it... Wow absolutely great sounds!!! I don't know about you guys but I'm getting some chimey cleans from it!!!


----------



## schwa

FennRx said:


> just got my c5 head and have been running it thru my marshall 1960a cab. i find that the sound is too scooped with this amp for my liking, so i am considering ordering an avatar 2x12. what kind of celestions should i consider? v30s?



I recently picked up a Class 5 cab for my head and was struck by the mid boost in the stock speaker. The mids are VERY prominent. I think that may be why combo owners seem to like their Class 5's better. 

I'm not sure what to suggest - V30's have a high mid boost and may work - but I would look for something with a "middle mid boost".


----------



## Roadburn

schwa said:


> I recently picked up a Class 5 cab for my head and was struck by the mid boost in the stock speaker. The mids are VERY prominent. I think that may be why combo owners seem to like their Class 5's better.
> 
> I'm not sure what to suggest - V30's have a high mid boost and may work - but I would look for something with a "middle mid boost".




1965 series cabs, with 4 x G10L-35's have a mid/creamy type sound.
Cheap, small, light and great sound. (not easy to find though)


----------



## iron broadsword

Well, I started hacking away at my Dr Boogey. Took the circuit board out and cleaned out most of the wiring. I'll be re-wiring the whole thing to make it a lot neater.. it was my first build and it was a mess, which is a really bad idea for such a high gain circuit. Oscillation, etc... 

http://ghostsauce.net/random/DBMods1.JPG
http://ghostsauce.net/random/DBMods2.JPG

Added 3 switches - One is a Raw / Vintage / Modern tone switch, another is for a cap combo that reduces harshness. (This was there before but I wanted the option to switch it out).. and the 3rd switch I believe is going to be a bass boost but I'm not quite decided yet. 

I also swapped out some of the parts for their proper values *sheepish grin*... and a few others for values more suited to my needs. Hopefully I'll get time before the weekend to finish it up!


----------



## Lowlife

SkinnyJ said:


> The one thing I found using an EL84 vs an EL844 is that the EL84 seems to have a richer, fuller sound. The EL844 seems a touch "flat" to my ears, for lack of a better word.
> 
> Having said that, the EL844 is currently in my C-5, as I am an apartment dweller with a 2nd Edition (no LP mode), so I like the reduced headroom.



The low power mode is just a cable check here:
Some Mods for Marshall Class 5 - Page 4 - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## DirtySteve

Lowlife said:


> The low power mode is just a cable check here:
> Some Mods for Marshall Class 5 - Page 4 - My Les Paul Forums



I did this mod and it works great. The hardest part was getting the board out to run the jumper. 

Before that I used a tail that I stole off another amp to move back and forth from the extension jack to the headphone jack ("bedroom trick") using the internal speaker instead of a separate cab.

Full power... 





Low power...(plug in only half way)


----------



## Far Rider

Guys, help me out here. The C5 speaker output is 16 ohms. Can a 4/12 cab containing 8 ohm speakers be used with the C5?


----------



## iron broadsword

It's been said by the designer that it's perfectly fine, as the C5 is robust enough to handle a smaller load. Normally it's a horrible idea, but apparently it's perfectly fine with this amp.


----------



## Far Rider

iron broadsword said:


> It's been said by the designer that it's perfectly fine, as the C5 is robust enough to handle a smaller load. Normally it's a horrible idea, but apparently it's perfectly fine with this amp.



Thanks guy. Would that be serial or parallel wiring?


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> It's been said by the designer that it's perfectly fine, as the C5 is robust enough to handle a smaller load. Normally it's a horrible idea, but apparently it's perfectly fine with this amp.


 

I was looking @ the C5 mods thread over @ MLP today (saw you posting there lately, iron broadsword!). I also see Lyle C is back on that forum after a long absense.

The guy is a well spring of tube amp knowledge....but I did find his comment that Marshall should have "hired an actual engineer" to design the C5 typical of the douchebaggery that often goes on over @ MLP. I;d say the "non-engineer" responsible for the C5 (Steve Dawson, correct?) must be one lucky hunt & peck amp maker, considering the other products he has been responsible for coming out of Marshall.

But, I have no problem using the free tips to mod my amp (should I decide to) that came from a semi-jackass.


----------



## iron broadsword

Hehe, yeah I definitely don't agree with a lot of the views over there. I just need lots of places to go when I've got G.A.S.


----------



## iron broadsword

Far Rider said:


> Thanks guy. Would that be serial or parallel wiring?



Oh, I was referring to using the 4x12 INSTEAD of the C5's internal speaker, via the external speaker jack on the back of the C5, which defeats the C5's speaker and only uses what you've got plugged in.. if you're gonna mix & match impedances then somebody else will have to chime in to answer that for ya.

If you mean 'does it matter if the 4x12 is wired in series or parallel' then well no as long as the output is 8ohms, and not 32.


----------



## FennRx

jwebb1970 said:


> I was looking @ the C5 mods thread over @ MLP today (saw you posting there lately, iron broadsword!). I also see Lyle C is back on that forum after a long absense.
> 
> The guy is a well spring of tube amp knowledge....but I did find his comment that Marshall should have "hired an actual engineer" to design the C5 typical of the douchebaggery that often goes on over @ MLP. I;d say the "non-engineer" responsible for the C5 (Steve Dawson, correct?) must be one lucky hunt & peck amp maker, considering the other products he has been responsible for coming out of Marshall.
> 
> But, I have no problem using the free tips to mod my amp (should I decide to) that came from a semi-jackass.



i've been a member there for a long time and I never heard of that dude until I started asking about Class 5s, Phaez's, etc. He may know his stuff, but he strikes me as incredibly arrogant.


----------



## Far Rider

iron broadsword said:


> Oh, I was referring to using the 4x12 INSTEAD of the C5's internal speaker, via the external speaker jack on the back of the C5, which defeats the C5's speaker and only uses what you've got plugged in.. if you're gonna mix & match impedances then somebody else will have to chime in to answer that for ya.
> 
> If you mean 'does it matter if the 4x12 is wired in series or parallel' then well no as long as the output is 8ohms, and not 32.



I did mean mean using it only with the 4x12. Sorry, should have been clear on that.


----------



## iron broadsword

Far Rider said:


> I did mean mean using it only with the 4x12. Sorry, should have been clear on that.



Gotcha. Then yeah plug it in & turn it up if the cab is indeed 8ohms like you said.


----------



## jwebb1970

FennRx said:


> i've been a member there for a long time and I never heard of that dude until I started asking about Class 5s, Phaez's, etc. He may know his stuff, but he strikes me as incredibly arrogant.


 
Arrogant for sure, but also pretty generous with the tips for this particular amp mod.

Still kicking around doing most of those mods, but the current sound clips that are posted there sound no better (and at living room jam volumes, not nearly as good) as my stock C5 with my outboard stuff.

Lyle's recent description of the mods making the C5 more of a 5w SuperLead with more gain on tap does, however, sound rather delicious. I do have a local tech who has the skills......


----------



## DirtySteve

I need to look more into his mods, but I just haven't had the time to sit and read the whole thread and I've had other priorities. I want to do them myself if I do any of them.


----------



## SkinnyJ

DirtySteve said:


> I did this mod and it works great. The hardest part was getting the board out to run the jumper.
> 
> Before that I used a tail that I stole off another amp to move back and forth from the extension jack to the headphone jack ("bedroom trick") using the internal speaker instead of a separate cab.
> 
> Full power...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low power...(plug in only half way)


 
This is one of those "facepalm" moments. So damn obvious. When I got home from work, I stole the speaker tail from a Line 6 I'm not using and got it working. Now I get the volume to 5-ish and then kick it with my modded DS-1 or TS-9. Sadly, I had to get inside the cab and I think I damaged my EL844 in the process. It seems to no longer light up. At least it's cheap to replace and I have my EL84 to throw in. Maybe it's time to investigate that RI Mullard I've read about...


----------



## DirtySteve

You may have just bumped the el84 out of whack on the speaker putting it back in. The tip of the el84 is only about 1/4" away from the speaker.


----------



## SkinnyJ

DirtySteve said:


> You may have just bumped the el84 out of whack on the speaker putting it back in. The tip of the el84 is only about 1/4" away from the speaker.


 
I tried reseating it, but it wouldn't light or make sound. I think I might have damaged one of the pins.

*edit* Upon further investigation, I found a crack at the base of the tube.


----------



## Lowlife

jwebb1970 said:


> Arrogant for sure, but also pretty generous with the tips for this particular amp mod.
> 
> Still kicking around doing most of those mods, but the current sound clips that are posted there sound no better (and at living room jam volumes, not nearly as good) as my stock C5 with my outboard stuff.
> 
> Lyle's recent description of the mods making the C5 more of a 5w SuperLead with more gain on tap does, however, sound rather delicious. I do have a local tech who has the skills......



I've done them, and I'm pretty pleased, seems the knobs got more responsive, and the amp got a bit more gain. I'd stay well clear of the choke though, as that has caused me, and others some ugly ghosting problems


----------



## iron broadsword

Thanks for the info on the choke, of the mods that was about the only one I'd been really considering...


----------



## acidvoodoo

I've got a mercury choke done by Voodoo on mine, it sounds killer. If you plan on modding I'd try it if you've got the funds, I think it makes a difference from stock.


----------



## DirtySteve

Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly does a choke do?


----------



## acidvoodoo

DirtySteve said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly does a choke do?



I'm no amp tech but I think it's purpose smooth's things out and brings more clarity to the guitar notes and string reaction...so I guess you could say its a tone thing. I sure someone else could answer better...


----------



## iron broadsword

acidvoodoo said:


> I'm no amp tech but I think it's purpose smooth's things out and brings more clarity to the guitar notes and string reaction...so I guess you could say its a tone thing. I sure someone else could answer better...



From what I understand of it, that pretty much nails it. It reduces sag, I believe, which leads to more note definition.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, cool...thanks guys! ...now, does that also = tighter?


----------



## iron broadsword

Think so. Sag = loose right? ... Got my head into work and can't really remember off the top of my head. Been a while since I looked into that at all.


----------



## DirtySteve

That made sense to me, but I wasn't sure if I was thinking of sag right. haha


----------



## iron broadsword

I don't know if it's because of my wife's years in childcare or not rubbing off on me, but every time I hear somebody talking about amp sag I get this mental picture of the amp's tone wearing a very full diaper. Yeah, I don't like sag pretty much any time I hear it. 

Can't stand it on a fuzz or crybaby either, lol


----------



## DirtySteve

I guess the way I think of sag is like a pause just before the note blooms, but I only think of playing single notes when I think of sag.


----------



## acidvoodoo

DirtySteve said:


> ...now, does that also = tighter?



exactly


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been doing some reading and it looks like "sag" is the wrong word...apparently class A amplifiers don't have any sag.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I found a bunch of old tubes still in their boxes yesterday. A few of them are RCA 12ax7 made in USA. I put this in my V1 on my C5 this morning. I finally understand where these tube snobs are coming from, it's making the best tones I have ever gotten out of it. And I'm playing with no pedals right now, straight to amp. The clarity and punch are beautiful. 
I really don't need an old glass gas problem...


----------



## DirtySteve

I just ordered another one. Your screwed man, you can never go back now!


----------



## Stringjunkie

Dude I moved an organ yesterday for a lady, and in the seat was tubes in boxes and the organ itself must have had a dozen old tubes in it. I took them all..it was going to the curb anyway. I don't even know what I have. Buncha stuff. The one I'm using says RCA 12ax7a made in USA


----------



## DirtySteve

Score! I wish I could just "find" some!!

I have 2 tubes that say Baldwin on them, one's a GE and the other is a Raytheon Black Plate. I also have a Sylvania, an RCA Mullard, a Phillips MiniWatt and it seems like one more, but I can't think of what it is. I have a Tungsgram on the way as well as an old EL84 and I'm already thinking about what I want to try next.


----------



## iron broadsword

Hahaha... see this is why as much as I'd go nuts for finding buried treasure in an old organ, I am so glad that I haven't yet.. cause I'd be flat broke and my wife would be angry.  

CP is just fine, CP is just fine, CP is just fine...


----------



## DirtySteve

Seriously, you can never go back....just say no!!


----------



## JimiRules

DirtySteve said:


> I guess the way I think of sag is like a pause just before the note blooms, but I only think of playing single notes when I think of sag.



When I think of sag I think of Funk 49 by The James Gang.


----------



## JimiRules

acidvoodoo said:


> v30's sound great with the head but I've found mixing a 75 and v30 sounds f'n amazing!



I've been playing mine through my buddy's 1960 cab with 75s. I'm going to replace my speakers in my Carvin cab with some WSG speakers. I was thinking of doing a 75 and Greenback mix. Would you recommend that?


----------



## acidvoodoo

JimiRules said:


> I've been playing mine through my buddy's 1960 cab with 75s. I'm going to replace my speakers in my Carvin cab with some WSG speakers. I was thinking of doing a 75 and Greenback mix. Would you recommend that?



I've never played through a cab with greenbacks...


----------



## DirtySteve

I have a WGS Green Beret and and a Scumback 10" M75 (GB clone) and personally I don't like either one with it. To me they add bass that the C5 already needs less of if you ask me, but they also lack something else that I can't quite put my finger on. I much prefer the Stock speaker to them. I want to try a WGS 10" Veteran bad, but just can't spend the cash on another speaker right now.


----------



## Groovejunkie

Cranking the class 5 today through a 1960BV. Straight up....Les Paul, into a Marshall....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0h7cgFGs-o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## FennRx

Groovejunkie said:


> Cranking the class 5 today through a 1960BV. Straight up....Les Paul, into a Marshall....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0h7cgFGs-o&feature=youtube_gdata_player



makes me thirsty


----------



## Groovejunkie

Stay thirsty my friends...


----------



## DirtySteve

Hell yeah...that sounds awesome!


----------



## JAC

Guitar that was made in Michigan at one time, motor city shirt! Detecting a pattern here, Watson! Bitchen' tone! Very groovie! Time to go grab a Tsingtao!


----------



## maxime1122

Hey guys !

I did a sound test on the original backing track of You're a lie (Slash). I used my Class 5 combo C5-01 in 5 watts mode with volume at 10. Used a Gibson LP with Classic 57+ pups direct in amp and mic'ed with SM57. I'm panned mostly on right side.

Don't care about the playing , this is a sound test !

You're a lie (Slash) by maxime1122 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## GuitarBuilder

Sounds just like mine!


----------



## Roadburn

JAC said:


> Guitar that was made in Michigan at one time, motor city shirt! Detecting a pattern here, Watson! Bitchen' tone! Very groovie! Time to go grab a Tsingtao!




Cheers!


----------



## JimiRules

DirtySteve said:


> I have a WGS Green Beret and and a Scumback 10" M75 (GB clone) and personally I don't like either one with it. To me they add bass that the C5 already needs less of if you ask me, but they also lack something else that I can't quite put my finger on. I much prefer the Stock speaker to them. I want to try a WGS 10" Veteran bad, but just can't spend the cash on another speaker right now.




hmm... Maybe I should just get the WGS version of the 12t75's then since I know I already like those. Or instead of getting the Green Beret's to go along with them maybe I should just get 2 of the WGS versions of the V30's.


----------



## maxime1122

GuitarBuilder said:


> Sounds just like mine!



In a band mix, the class 5 is not that bad. By itself, I find it so-so (thats my taste). In the recording it sounds good.


----------



## DirtySteve

JimiRules said:


> hmm... Maybe I should just get the WGS version of the 12t75's then since I know I already like those. Or instead of getting the Green Beret's to go along with them maybe I should just get 2 of the WGS versions of the V30's.



That's just my opinion man, you know how that goes. I'm sure some guys probably like them. I also only play HBs, with SCs I might think different.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I have a WGS reaper that I think is pretty awesome.


----------



## DirtySteve

See that's why I said what I did before. I had a Reaper and it has more bass than the Green Beret.

BTW I had a Veteran before too and I liked it best of all. I stupidly sold it to my friend because it sounded so good in his amp and I wasn't using it at the time. I WILL have another Veteran before it's over!

edit: just checked and the 10" Vet is only $41...I'm going to go ahead and order one...


----------



## JimiRules

DirtySteve said:


> That's just my opinion man, you know how that goes. I'm sure some guys probably like them. I also only play HBs, with SCs I might think different.



Yeah, that's the trouble. I can't really go by youtube vids either because it's going to be different hearing them in person, which I don't have the option to do. I was originally going to just get 4 HM75's because I know I like the 75's in my buddy's 1960A cab. Then I started reading things about people mixing them with other speakers and I figured maybe that might be the way to go.

Right now I'd say about 85% of the songs I play right now require my SG, but that could change as we add songs to our set list.


----------



## fast98dodge

I had the pleasure of being able to run the C5 at full power this weekend... Oh My F'n God, what a monster!!! The C5 with the KTS-60 just sounded absolutely amazing!!! I was at a get together in Dallas with my vhlinks family and everyone was pretty blown away by the tone... Good thing I worked out a deal to sell my 5150 combo to one of my friends before he got to hear the Marshall... LOL...


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly does a choke do?



A choke acts as a sort of "filter" to smooth out the AC current in an amp. They are constructed similarly to output transformers, just smaller. Most modern tube amps use heavy resistors in the place of a choke.

As to the tonal, or "feel", differences - using a choke _can_ result in less background hum and cleaner, better bass response. Using a resistor allows manufacturers save time and cost, hence most all modern tube amps using heavy resistors to smooth out AC ripple.


----------



## DirtySteve

The mail just ran...I've got a box full of old glass goodies sitting on my desk and one of them is an el84!  I have a little over an hour to go and it's going to be like christmas tonight. I got a little something for all 3 of the kids.


----------



## DirtySteve

RCA el84 sounds fantastic! 

...so does the Vega. http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/45158-nad-sort-got-my-old-vega-working.html


----------



## FennRx

Here's a few clips I recorded this morning. 

Marshall Class 5 w/ES-339 by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Marshall Class 5/ ES-339 II by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Marshall Class 5 w/R8 by Tuned By Ear on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Lowlife

My experince is that RCA made excellent tubes. Would imagine their EL84 to be good as well. I have yet to try my Sovtek EL84M, wonder how it'll be compared to the telefunken im running.


----------



## DirtySteve

edit...Deleted. I was giving my impression of the RCA el84 and I spoke too soon.


----------



## DirtySteve

Oops, Please disregard my last post. I went home at noon today, turned on my Class 5 and I just now looked up and it's almost 2 o'clock. I was drinking last night and had been rolling tubes and going back and forth between 3 different amps and I guess I didn't give it enough time. It's a big difference now that I've played it for a while...Wow! I don't even know how to describe it, but it's just better.


----------



## iron broadsword

Wow, good to hear that it was a big upgrade! What you need is a vacation now to really enjoy these.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Oops, Please disregard my last post. I went home at noon today, turned on my Class 5 and I just now looked up and it's almost 2 o'clock. I was drinking last night and had been rolling tubes and going back and forth between 3 different amps and I guess I didn't give it enough time. It's a big difference now that I've played it for a while...Wow! I don't even know how to describe it, but it's just better.



Is your Lachesky gettin' jealous, Steve?


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, I've never had this problem...I have a hard time deciding which amp to turn on sometimes.


----------



## jwebb1970

Well, Steve...you have 3 pretty killer amps to rock (counting the old Vega, which sounds as if it is back among the living). Those are the sort of problems I wish on all my guitar playing friends.

I currently have a pretty killer setup with my C5 & PV ValveKing. Being home all day today, I may have to show off the current setup here. It defies all expectations by sounding fuckin' awesome. Not really a gig-worth set up in terms of power, but for rocking @ home or with the drummer next door, it does nicely....


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes sir it's a pretty good feeling. ...wish I had a drummer next door. I don't know any drummers. Or bass players for that matter. I rock alone! 
 
I'm not really having much luck running 2 of them together. I haven't experimented much though. I always find I want to run 2 separate pedal chains and I don't have enough cables.


----------



## jwebb1970

DirtySteve said:


> Yes sir it's a pretty good feeling. ...wish I had a drummer next door. I don't know any drummers. Or bass players for that matter. I rock alone!
> 
> I'm not really having much luck running 2 of them together. I haven't experimented much though. I always find I want to run 2 separate pedal chains and I don't have enough cables.



Not sure if this is something that occurs @ all locations, but my local GC was selling of "demo cables" a while back - basically selling off excess stock of cables they had set aside for in store demos. Grabbed 5 15' instrument cables & a 10' TRS cable to use for my Peavey's foot switch - got outta there for very little $$.

What is crazy is not only do I have a drummer next door, but 2 other guitar players within 50 yards of my house......


----------



## DirtySteve

I think they do. I went a couple of weeks ago to by another cable because I thought one of mine was a cheapo, but it turns out to be a monster cable so I didn't buy one. I saw some cables with no packaging and I thought they were just cheap cables. Now I know that's probably what they were. Anyway there's something wrong with it and that's why I went to get another. Turns out all I have to do is swap it out, but I haven't been back yet.

Hey did I mention that I ordered new pickups for my LG. Rayne's (MHD) waiting on short feet base plates and then he'll wind them. I ordered a set of Stangk Fingers.


----------



## jwebb1970

Curious to hear your thoughts on those pups. I have an old Fender Strat body (guitar I gigged with thru the 90s) that is getting prepped for a Partscaster/Van Halen style locking trem Super Strat (thinking a Van Halen I black/white stripe job is due, as well). Always open to options beyond the Duncans I normally use (although I also am thinking about the EVH Frankenstein HB for the bridge...we'll see)

GC's demo cables were @ the front register of my local GC when I got mine recently, draped around a mic stand. I want to say they were under $10/each for the 15' instrument cables. Solid cables w/ Neutrik 1/4" ends - certainly not shoddy cables.


----------



## DirtySteve

Here's a link to my thread when I was trying to figure out which ones I wanted. Post 30 is a demo I found by eljeffebrown. Rayne said he thought his guitar was basswood and he's going to wind mine brighter for mahogany, but it was his vid that was the deciding factor. There's also a good demo I found for the homewreckers (now the Asylums). Those are what I thought I'd end up ordering, but they will have to wait until I get another guitar. 

http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/42561-who-has-mhd-pickups-ones.html


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, I hate to just keep babbling, but I gotta tell y'all...The RCA el84 is a little darker than the JJ I was using before so I have an old RCA Mullard 12ax7 that I didn't like before because it was too bright...well it sounds great with the RCA power tube. not too bright like before, but just enough to balance out the darker el84. We're havin' fun now. 

Not only that, but my MXR Badass Modified OD that I've been thinking about trading in sounds killer now. I'm telling y'all, if you like your C5 the way it is now, do yourself a favor and do not try NOS tubes!


----------



## jwebb1970

Good to hear the Modified OD is workin' out for ya. Love that pedal - it is my go to boost these days, where as the Classic OD & the Jekyll side of the J&H are more for adding actual crunch to a cleaner sound.


----------



## Groovejunkie

Couldnt resist any longer....Ive had a combo for a while, but had to snatch up a head and cab from Sweetwater. Now to break in the new cab!


----------



## Lowlife

Groovejunkie said:


> Couldnt resist any longer....Ive had a combo for a while, but had to snatch up a head and cab from Sweetwater. Now to break in the new cab!



Looks bloody good


----------



## DirtySteve

Groovejunkie said:


> Couldnt resist any longer....Ive had a combo for a while, but had to snatch up a head and cab from Sweetwater. Now to break in the new cab!


----------



## iron broadsword

Haha, that's awesome Groovejunkie! I wonder what it'd sound like to have them both running at once, with the C5head going through a 4x12 for added thump? *drools*


----------



## iron broadsword

Finally got my home/travel rig all setup now! I rewired and modded the Dr Boogey pedal and now it sounds killer and has no issues, and it's more versatile because I put a few different caps on switches, allowing for quick and useful tone changes. I also picked up a 1spot power supply to use instead of the Radio Shack special I had before.. I won't go into details, but let's just say that all my noise issues are now resolved....






So now I'm PRS Singlecut standard > Silicon gnarly Tonebender > RC Booster > Dr Boogey (analog Mesa Dual Rect emulator) > empty spot for a nice delay one of these days > Tuner.. > Super Hard-on clone > Class 5. I'm experiencing heavenly tones. ^_^ Can't wait to try this sucker out on Sunday!


----------



## Groovejunkie

Looks great. I've been using a onespot for about 5 yrs now very reliable.


----------



## iron broadsword

I've always heard great things about it but have chosen to just get by with the junk supply. On my main board at the church I use a PedalPower+, but those are way too expensive to buy twice. :s I'm very happy with the 1spot though. There is some audible hiss, but I'm running it through a tube amp cranked up, so.. yeah. Nothing I didn't expect or can't put up with.


Oh, forgot to mention: The board itself is one of the back panels from a 1972 Gibson GA-80.


----------



## Groovejunkie

How do you add a master volume to a class 5?


----------



## DirtySteve

Groovejunkie said:


> How do you add a master volume to a class 5?




http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/24530-simple-class5-mod.html

It's not a master volume, but better if you ask me. It acts more like a built in attenuator. I did this mod to mine over a year ago now and I love it. It works in low power mode (or bedroom trick) as well as full power mode. It's an easy mod. The hardest part is finding the right pot.


----------



## fast98dodge

Family photo time...


----------



## jwebb1970

What? No EVH D-Tuna, fast98dodge?


----------



## fast98dodge

jwebb1970 said:


> What? No EVH D-Tuna, fast98dodge?


 
I had the D-Tuner on it when Scott sent it to me, but it was such a pile of crap, I took it off when I changed strings a few weeks ago. I'll have to mill it or file it or something to make it useable... The D-Tuner on my first year quilt Wolfgang works great after 15 years of use... The new ones must be a different supplier or something... The quality is definitely of the shit sandwich variety nowadays...


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Fast98, not to change the subject, but can you post the spec.s on you new cab again? I can't find that post and I'm thinking about building a cab and I like the way you described it. I can't bring myself to look around at other cabs because of that. I want to build one as close to those spec.s as I can I think. Unfortunately I also can't remember the name or I could just go to the website.


----------



## fast98dodge

Here's a link to the 2x12...

212*::*Cabinets*::*Austin Speaker Works

My dimensions are obviously different because it's a 1x12...

H: 20"
W: 22"
D: 11"

Hope that helps...

Here's the KTS-60 page...

http://austinspeakerworks.com/KTS-60-p-16136.html


----------



## DirtySteve

I just remember you talking about how great it sounded and there was some talk about the materials. I'll check the link...thanks man!

edit: pine and birch, that's what I was looking for! If you were to accidentally PM me pic of the inside of the cab I promise not to tell a soul. 

edit 2: Wow! is that the price of the speaker alone?


----------



## fast98dodge

Yeah... I paid $750 for the speaker and cabinet... Pretty spendy, but the tone is just incredible...

I'll see if I can get a few pics for you in the next few days... My brother (who took the pic of the guitar/amp/cab) is here for another week or so and has the nice camera...


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## Groovejunkie

Tinkering around in the shop with new Class 5 head...finally plugged it into the 4x12 1960AX greenbacks. OMG! Incredible amp for the $. And also....that little 1x10" extension cab.....not too shabby....pound for pound against those other 2 big boys...haha


----------



## DirtySteve

I just ordered a WGS 10" Veteran 20w...should have it Thursday. It's probably going in my Blackstar cab, but if y'all know me by now, you know I'm going to have to try it in the combo first.


----------



## Groovejunkie

Installed 2 mods today, with help from DirtySteve! Added the jumper to enable low power setting on my MKII Combo, and added the master volume knob. Works like a charm, and should have done this long ago...


----------



## Lowlife

Groovejunkie said:


> Installed 2 mods today, with help from DirtySteve! Added the jumper to enable low power setting on my MKII Combo, and added the master volume knob. Works like a charm, and should have done this long ago...



Could you add some piccies of the volume knob installed and with how it's connected? I'm curious about that, also, did you buy one of Morpeus' pots, or what did you use?


----------



## DirtySteve

Here's a (not very good, but you can see what the pot is) shot of mine. I couldn't get a good shot but the yellow wire is soldered to the contact closest to the chassis. It really is that simple... 






In this shot I also have the switch installed for the slave out mod and that's what that black wire is, but I've removed it since then. I did mine over a year ago and I haven't had any problems with it.

If you don't have the low power switch you will need to do that mod as well or the volume pot will only work on low power.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm trying to contact Orpheus777, I've lost his e-mail so I sent him a PM. He should be here for this and he might still be selling parts, but I don't know. Hopefully he'll chime in.


----------



## Groovejunkie

I bought a pot at radio shack. 25 ohm 3 watt. 4 BUCKS. you have to open it up and trim away some of the wound resistive wire but it's easy. I would highly recommend this mod go solve any gain/volume level issues you might have.


----------



## DirtySteve

Orpheus777 wrote me back and he does have the parts if anyone wants them and will be happy to help with any of his mods. Just send him a PM. I don't know if he'll post here, he said he has a new kid and he's busy with work. He's an amp tech and works on amps for a living. He hasn't been posting anywhere lately. 

The bottom line is he put a lot of time and effort into coming up with and then writing up the mods and it didn't gain the interest he expected. He has several more mods now that he hasn't even posted, "Mid-boost, bass-cut, Gain boost, distortion boost etc... all pedal or switch activated..." and I want to do all of them. I might even send my amp to him and let him do them, depends on what the cost is and how complicated they are. Damn, just when I thought I was done with it!


----------



## Orpheus777

Hey all... yes I am still here! Go to 5watt.net to see more details on this and other C5 Mods.

All the info you need do this MOD is on there and yes IMO it works very well and sounds much better then any MV mod... my modded pots which I call TVC Pot (for Total Volume Control) sale for just 22$ (25$ shipped anywhere in the cont. US) it comes with full instuctions and everything you need to wire it in in either full or half power modes and I always use the highest quality components available in all my mods... 

Anyone who has interest in this Mod... I highly recommend you take a close look at the complete OUTBOARD Mod as well... in my opinion these two should be done together in order to acheive the best tone. It really isn't that much more difficult or more money. with these two Mods together you will basically be replacing the entire little outboard pc board in the stock amp with all high quality components wired up point to point with the additional benafit of true Total Volume Control all the way down to a whisper with your tone intact... 

As good as the TVC pot sounds alone... it sounds even that much better with the additional OutBoard Mod... I can't stress this enough. 

Steve I know you like the TVC your next Mod needs to be this one...

For the record my complete OutBoard Mod is only an additional 20$ s you can get both Mods shipped to your door for 45$... 

Enjoy,
Orpheus


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, I just sent you another PM...it's on now!


----------



## DirtySteve

Got my WGS 10" Veteran today. It sounds great with my Class 5 and really tightened things up. With the Class 5 it's a little scooped. In fact for the 1st time since I got my C5 I turned the bass up and the treble down, but it really does sound pretty good. I like it much better than the Scumback, but the jury's still out on whether I like it more than the stock speaker or not, there's a good chance I do, but I didn't try it in my combo yet, just my Blackstar cab. It's so much clearer sounding. To use the old cliche, it's like a blanket was lifted off. I did not expect that. 


Most importantly, my CA10 sounds a hell of a lot better than it does with the Scumback! Fuck yeah! That's really what I bought it for anyway so it's a definite keeper...and it isn't even broke in yet!


----------



## DirtySteve

Well it's a day later and a few hours playing time and this speaker is turning out to have a bigger impact on my sound than any tube or pedal I've tried yet....just wow! I can't stop playing the damn thing. 


...where did everybody go?


----------



## Groovejunkie

So what configuration you got going on there Steve?


----------



## Groovejunkie

Well I feel like an idiot, but now I know why our soundman at church couldnt tolerate much volume out of the class 5. IT HAS AN OPEN BACK! and its been blasting out the back, straight up at him. I never realized this. I normally play a closed back AVT50, and couldnt understand for the life of me, what was so different.....

Sooooo....is it possible to just close off the back of the Class 5, or does it really need the venting to deliver the tone goods?


----------



## DirtySteve

Right now I'm running my C5 with my Blackstar cab loaded with the WGS 10" Veteran. I haven't tried it in my combo yet, but based on past experience going from this same cab to my C5 with different speakers I think it's going to sound great. Keep in mind I'm going for a hard rock/metal sound. 

Ironically I was just thinking the same thing a little while ago about closing in the back on my C5. My Blackstar cab is closed back and if the speaker doesn't sound as good in the combo I'm wondering if I can close it up. I'm thinking the first run had a one piece back, but I can't remember if it was closed completely. I need to find a picture of one, but it seems like it was mostly closed up. It's still got the vent on top, I just don't know yet.

Since you like Greenbacks...I might sell my Scumback, would you be interested? It's a 10" M75 and it's supposed to be an accurate clone of the Greenbacks that came in the original Bluesbreaker amps. They don't make them anymore, at least they're not on the web site anymore so I assume they don't.


----------



## iron broadsword

Groovejunkie said:


> Well I feel like an idiot, but now I know why our soundman at church couldnt tolerate much volume out of the class 5. IT HAS AN OPEN BACK! and its been blasting out the back, straight up at him. I never realized this. I normally play a closed back AVT50, and couldnt understand for the life of me, what was so different.....
> 
> Sooooo....is it possible to just close off the back of the Class 5, or does it really need the venting to deliver the tone goods?



XD

But I gotta know -- why did they put the sound man behind the band?! That's the last place he should be. :s At our church the sound guy is at the back behind the congregation. He's elevated a little and has a booth back there.


----------



## iron broadsword

Glad you're loving your Veteran, Steve! Does it have a large mid hump like the C5's speaker, or is not and that's why you like it?


----------



## Groovejunkie

He's in the balcony, in front of the band....our amps are facing us, and mic'd. Soooo, the back of the amp faces the crowd, and him......so basically my amp works as monitor for me.....


----------



## iron broadsword

^Oh, gotcha. That's not so bad, see that a lot.  Had me goin' there for a sec though!

________

Well, we're Day 5 into our 8 day Camp Meeting event at our church campgrounds, and the class 5 has been kicking buttox all week! Man, I am loving the tones out of this thing even more every time I play it. Tomorrow night is our youth emphasis night, so to properly melt their faces I brought my 1960a down from the church and set it up with the Class 5. Hehehe, at 5pm tomorrow I'm gonna leave work and go set it up. Can't wait!


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> Glad you're loving your Veteran, Steve! Does it have a large mid hump like the C5's speaker, or is not and that's why you like it?



No it's more scooped. I had to turn my bass up and my treble down and an eq takes care of the rest. It's tight as hell and clear as a bell. I'm loving it! I'm finally getting respectable metal tones with my C5!


----------



## Lowlife

I think it could be worth a shot closing the back of the C5. I rather like the standard speaker, but I'm curious to see what it would do to the sound. 

I have a cheap 12" cab, but it's not been a big success yet, tried the standard 100 watt it came with, and a celestion silver bell, next up a G12T-75...AND Im on the lookout for some plywood to close the cab. It has to function for the JCM1 should i ever get around to buying one.


----------



## Groovejunkie

Iron Broadsword....what is your set-up that your playing there ? And what amp settings\effects? Rock it brother!


----------



## iron broadsword

http://ghostsauce.net/random/Board2.JPG

Prs singlecut standard > silicon tonebender > Xotic RC Booster > Dr Boogey (Mesa Mark IV preamp in a box) > Zvex S.H.O. > Class 5. I'm using the stock preamp tubes still, and a JJ EL844 to get a little more crunch at low volumes. Sounds great to me! Volume 3ish, Treble 6, Mid 5.5, Bass 4.5. 

The RC Booster stays on pretty much all the time, with a slight boost to the overall signal and the treble is kicked up a notch, and I find it boosts the DB really nicely into that 'hanging on for dear life' kind of rock tone. The DB has a ridiculous amount of gain on tap, more than the amp ever had.. but I've got it dialed to just a nice rhythm crunchy sound on it's own, and the RC booster kicks it up a little. The SHO is just for lead breaks. I've got them setup pretty transparent, so it all just sounds like the Class 5 was built a metal amp when the DB is on, and without it it just sounds like good old class 5 crunchiness.


----------



## iron broadsword

Don't have much time to post, but let me just say that the Class 5 + 1960a combination last night was the most epic setup I've ever played through. Tone like I wouldn't believe  

When I kicked in the Dr Boogey, my pants started flapping at 3 volume on the C5. Open air event, and it crushed it. I still love my JCM900 because it has it's own flavour, but dang did that not sound epic.


----------



## DirtySteve

I was trying different settings on my camera last night. I was trying to get some good shots of my guitars, but none of them came out good, but I thought I'd post a few shots of my gear that came out ok...  





















just for the hell of it, my kitty trying to figure out what hell this new game is, haha..


----------



## Groovejunkie

Looks like a great place to jam!


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, it's pretty cool. The first one was taken from my couch, which is also my bed, haha. I live in this room, my tv and stereo are just to the right of that shot.


----------



## MM54

I don't know what sort of camera you have Steve, but I've found that pictures with a longer exposure and no flash almost always turn out much nicer than ones with flash. The exception is if you're trying to take a picture of one person in a darker area, etc.

I like that amp you've got on top


----------



## JAC

That Class5 combo looks good with a silver tabby on it! That looks like a live sounding room also!


----------



## DirtySteve

MM54 said:


> I don't know what sort of camera you have Steve, but I've found that pictures with a longer exposure and no flash almost always turn out much nicer than ones with flash. The exception is if you're trying to take a picture of one person in a darker area, etc.
> 
> I like that amp you've got on top



Man it sounds great, too! So much so that if I've decided (again) that if I can't mod my class 5 to be more of a medal amp I'm going to sell it. The CA10 wins the category! 

I lost the book on my camera and I can't figure out what I changed, but everything is grainy and blah. It's a cheap camera anyway, but it used to take better pictures. I screwed something up trying to turn off the flash one day and I don't know what I did.  I suck at this shit!


----------



## DirtySteve

JAC said:


> That Class5 combo looks good with a silver tabby on it! That looks like a live sounding room also!



Thanks, man...she's something else. I guess it sounds ok in here, but not as good as you might think. I live in an attic truss room and it has wood cielings, but the walls don't have any insulation in them and everything resonates in a weird way. Plus I'm in Florida and with no insulation in the walls the humidity fluctuates so much I'm constantly having to tweak shit and nothing sounds the same everyday. Some days I can't get a good sound to save my life and other days I can't find a bad sound. I don't know what it is really, but it's really frustrating.


----------



## JAC

DirtySteve said:


> Thanks, man...she's something else. I guess it sounds ok in here, but not as good as you might think. I live in an attic truss room and it has wood cielings, but the walls don't have any insulation in them and everything resonates in a weird way. Plus I'm in Florida and with no insulation in the walls the humidity fluctuates so much I'm constantly having to tweak shit and nothing sounds the same everyday. Some days I can't get a good sound to save my life and other days I can't find a bad sound. I don't know what it is really, but it's really frustrating.




I seen some great bar bands in Tampa at some off the wall little bars! I think everybody in the south plays guitar!


----------



## Far Rider

Hey guys. As mentioned about a million times by other folks, the C5 really should have come with a reverb. This is my first amp that didn't have one and I really miss it. So I guess that means I need to buy a pedal. Could someone recommend a decent, but not too expensive model? Or what about a delay? I don't know much about them. Help!!!!


----------



## fast98dodge

I have a T-Rex Tonebug for just a smidge of 'verb... It colors the sound slightly, but in a good way... I've had mine since I bought my C5 and I've been happy with it...


----------



## DirtySteve

Ah ha!...found my camera book!!!  I post some comparison shots in a couple of days.


Sorry FR, I don't know anything about reverb or delay. One of these days I'm going to get to a point where I don't have other priorities and I'm going to try some things I've never tried before. A delay, a compressor and a wah are at the top of the list.


----------



## GuitarBuilder

It's kinda tough to get a good reverb with a pedal - it's really in the wrong place in the signal chain. There are plenty of pedals available, though: try Google.


----------



## Stringjunkie

I use the TC hall of fame and the flashback, both are amazing in front of the C5, and in the loop of my Orange.


----------



## DirtySteve

hehe...just saved this thread from page 3... :cool2:

...you're welcome!


----------



## fast98dodge

I feel like I've excommunicated myself from the thread when my JCM-1 arrived last Friday...lol...


----------



## DirtySteve

Traitor!


----------



## fast98dodge

*head down*

I actually think it will work out... 

I am wondering if I can have two guitars plugged into the same cab if I do an A/B box in front of the JCM and C5. I have two inputs on the cabinet. It won't be getting driven by both amps at the same time anyways so I don't know why it would be an issue... hmmm... 

The C5 in low power mode is louder than the JCM so I was toying with the idea of trying an EL84M to give it more headroom and when I back off the volume of the C5 a bit to match the JCM volume, It would have a good cleanish vintage tone to offset the 80's crunch tone...

I won't spew my love for my JCM in the C5 thread, but I will say I love it so far. I will also say I will figure out a way to keep the C5 "in the loop" because it is a really cool amp...


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> ....
> 
> I am wondering if I can have two guitars plugged into the same cab if I do an A/B box in front of the JCM and C5. I have two inputs on the cabinet. It won't be getting driven by both amps at the same time anyways so I don't know why it would be an issue... hmmm...



If I understand what you're saying here...DON'T do that! If you mean running 2 heads into the same cab?...you can't do that. (someone correct me if I'm wrong) Is this your 1x12 cab? The way I understand it, I admit I don't have much experience, but I've read a lot, the second jack on a cab is for plugging in another cab to run a stack. You might want to research that before you try it.


----------



## fast98dodge

I definitely will research it before attempting it... Technically if I am running an A/B box, it would only be driven by one amp... I think... Oh well, I'm not gonna get serious to do it anytime soon anyways... I'm having too much fun getting to know the "other" amp...


----------



## DirtySteve

I see what your saying, but I don't know. Maybe you should start a thread to ask that question? It will get more attention and now I'm curious.


----------



## fast98dodge

Good idea... When I'm ready to give it a whirl, I'll start one...


----------



## GuitarBuilder

fast98dodge said:


> I definitely will research it before attempting it... Technically if I am running an A/B box, it would only be driven by one amp... I think... Oh well, I'm not gonna get serious to do it anytime soon anyways... I'm having too much fun getting to know the "other" amp...



You can only do this with a cab wired in stereo, like the 1960A. Some cabs have 2 jacks, but they are wired in parallel. You will damage _both_ amps in the process!


----------



## iron broadsword

Just got back from a 2 week vacation and had to get my guitar fix, lol.. For those interested, I recorded a track: 
http://www.marshallforum.com/cellar/46210-video-game-music-my-class-5-a.html


----------



## DirtySteve

Your not the only one that hasn't been around. This thread has been neglected the last few weeks. Welcome back, how was the vacation? I'll listen to your clip later after work.


----------



## iron broadsword

Hehe, back atcha. Vacation was epic... I'm in Eastern Canada, in New Brunswick, and my wife and some of her family piled into a van and drove to Illinois, stayed with some more family for 5 days and then took the scenic way home via Washington / NYC. It was a blast!

One thing I could not get over though is how different the pawn shops are down there. I guess it's the recession, but it was so easy to beat them down in price. Here in Moncton there is far less headroom.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sounds awesome. So, what kind of deals did ya get? The pawn shops down here don't seem to want to give.


----------



## iron broadsword

I didn't take anything home, but I was knocking 40-50% off guitars.. "What's the best you could do on that?" ... "Well, I'm closer to $__...". Got em' every time.  Hotels were the same story, except not as much a discount. Usually around 30% off.

And I almost took an amp for $50 that needed only a little fresh solder, but it was a solid state. Can't remember what, but it wasn't a terrible amp. Could've easily sold it back here for $200-250.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well at least you got some haggling practice in, haha.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey, that sounds really good!


----------



## iron broadsword

Thanks! Spent the better part of the morning improv'ing over the track until I got something I liked.


----------



## Lowlife

That sounds great, I can totally see that working as the background for a hectic boss fight


----------



## langmurf

Hey... new forum member here... been hanging out over at TGP for a couple of years.

I'm on my third C5. First one was the gen 2 with the three piece back. Had bought an Egnater Tweaker but knew within a week it wasn't for me. Took it back to GC and traded for the C5 without even plugging in. Got the C5 home and loved it... but I was going through a GAS phase, so it ended up moving on.

Then got the third gen head. Loved that too. But GAS descended once again and so the head moved on too.

Got my current C5 combo in a CL bundle deal with a Gibby LP 60's Tribute. After selling the LP, cost to me for the C5 was $125. Then Marshall raised the street price $100! One of the few amp buys in which I came out well ahead. In fact, without doubt, the best amp buy for me.

I had heard the "Baby Plexi" claims about the C5. It didn't mean much to me, not having heard, in first person, a "real" plexi.

Then I bought a used Rockitt Retro, a '68 1987 spec amp sold new on ebay only. A couple of threads over on TGP about that amp... VERY reasonably priced... but the point is: I bought one and heard what the big deal is with plexi's... And then I totally got the "baby plexi" moniker for the C5.

(Not affiliated in any way with Rockitt Retro amps, dunno the dude who makes them, not suggesting you should buy one. Also not suggesting that you shouldn't buy one... ;-) )

Over the past couple of years, I've gone through quite a number of amps... looking for "the one." Goodsell, Swart, Morgan, Emery Sound, Fargen, a couple of different models of Reeves amps and some "lesser" brands. Of course the aforementioned C5's and even had a '73 1959 that was, probably, my favorite amp of all time. But I was still a relative noob, not knowing what I was looking for... and the Superlead moved on. Sniff...

But recent events finally brought about the epiphany that I am, yes, a Marshall guy. And, more specifically, a plexi guy. 

Today I threw an OS Vox branded Mullard 12AX7 in V1 and a JAN 12AT7 in V2. Wow! The headroom has increased... easily doubled. It stays truly clean up to around 11 o'clock and starts to break up at noon. Totally shocked by the AT in V2. And it doesn't lose much volume because it's not the lower gain value of the AT that gets the higher clean headroom, at least from what I've read... see this article: 

http://www.guitaramplifierblueprinting.com/files/Phaseinverter.pdf

Sorry if I'm rehashing prior posts... dunna have it in me to read 4K+ posts...

Thrilled that after owning three of these babies, I finally truly appreciate what they are: great low wattage plexi style amps.

Here's mine in it's current environment:

Well... Photobucket is down for maintenance... I'll edit this post to add the photo later.

EDIT: here's the promised photo:


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey langmurf, welcome! Hell of a first post! I got back into playing about 6 years ago and also went through several amps before I realized Marshall was my thing. I can tell you hung out on TGP from your list of amps.  I used to hang over there too, but I never posted much, this is the first forum I've felt comfortable enough on. 

The C5 is the first amp I've ever owned that I've held on to more than a few months, haha. It just has that "thing" and my wallet can't handle the big boys and my ears can't either anymore so the C5 was an answer to my prayers. 

I've gone NOS too. No more CP for me! I've been running a Phillips MiniWatt (V1) and a Raytheon Blackplate (V2) with a JJ el84 until recently I picked up an old RCA el84 and then just this week I bought 2 more NOS EL84s as well as some more pres. I've got some tube rolling to do this weekend.


----------



## langmurf

DirtySteve said:


> Hey langmurf, welcome! Hell of a first post! I got back into playing about 6 years ago and also went through several amps before I realized Marshall was my thing. I can tell you hung out on TGP from your list of amps.  I used to hang over there too, but I never posted much, this is the first forum I've felt comfortable enough on.
> 
> The C5 is the first amp I've ever owned that I've held on to more than a few months, haha. It just has that "thing" and my wallet can't handle the big boys and my ears can't either anymore so the C5 was an answer to my prayers.
> 
> I've gone NOS too. No more CP for me! I've been running a Phillips MiniWatt (V1) and a Raytheon Blackplate (V2) with a JJ el84 until recently I picked up an old RCA el84 and then just this week I bought 2 more NOS EL84s as well as some more pres. I've got some tube rolling to do this weekend.



Thanks for the welcoming post, DirtySteve; most appreciated!

Yeah... TGP has its share of opinionated members, to put it politely. A few guys that call the C5 "a toy amp." I don't feel that at all... I think it's a freakin' GREAT amp for the price, even after the retail price increase. For example, the Egnater Tweaker had some nice "Marshall like" tones... but the C5 has real Marshall tones... no "marshall like" tones here. The real deal.

I'm planning on rolling some other tubes this weekend too. Love my C5!

Best,

Lang


----------



## fast98dodge

TGP...lol... Good Lord...lol...

Most of the people over there spend more time getting their panties in a bunch rather than playing their boutique/Custom Shop guitars and amps...


----------



## langmurf

fast98dodge said:


> TGP...lol... Good Lord...lol...
> 
> Most of the people over there spend more time getting their panties in a bunch rather than playing their boutique/Custom Shop guitars and amps...



Well... every forum has its share of know-it-alls who condescend to others.

There are good guys too and many builders hang there and will respond to PM"s.

I won't be abandoning TGP, and I will certainly be spending more time here!

Best,

Lang


----------



## fast98dodge

TGP is ok... I go to the Pub mostly and post a little bit here and there but the forum has too many "police officers"... It's too PC a lot of the time... I like this forum a lot even though hours go by between posts...


----------



## JayCM800

Hello everyone! Just droppin' in to say "Hi"

I'm having much fun with my "apartment rig"


----------



## Mauro Pavanelli

I bought the head version and I sold my Tiny Terror. In my opinion it got much better tones, and it is totaly pedal friendly. The TT is a nice amp, but it was too dark to my taste and with a lifeless clean tone compared to the class5.
I would like to ask if I will be able to change the original tubes only removing the back plate of the head. I think it gives enough access to the tubes.


----------



## langmurf

Mauro Pavanelli said:


> I bought the head version and I sold my Tiny Terror. In my opinion it got much better tones, and it is totaly pedal friendly. The TT is a nice amp, but it was too dark to my taste and with a lifeless clean tone compared to the class5.
> I would like to ask if I will be able to change the original tubes only removing the back plate of the head. I think it gives enough access to the tubes.



When I had the C5 head, I had to pull the chassis to swap tubes. And I had to use an old school "S" driver to unscrew the screws in the tube retainer.

Also... saw this on both my 3rd gen head and combo... the "tube retainer" melted to the EL84. Could pull the pres fine, but the dang EL34 melted the gasket in the tube retainer... melted it right to the tube. Had to use oil and a screwdriver to, gently, ever so gently, disconnect the tube from the melted gasket. And once freed from the retainer, the retainer went into a zip lock bag to save it for future buyers, should I ever decide to sell the C5. (Honestly? Not likely I'll ever sell the C5.)


----------



## Lowlife

Don't know about the head. In my C5 version tube rolling is a freaking nightmare


----------



## DirtySteve

I finally just removed the metal grill and the bottom back piece so I could reach in and feel for it. I'm pretty good at it now.


----------



## DirtySteve

JayCM800 said:


> Hello everyone! Just droppin' in to say "Hi"
> 
> I'm having much fun with my "apartment rig"



What's up Jay?


----------



## JimiRules

langmurf said:


> Hey... new forum member here... been hanging out over at TGP for a couple of years.
> 
> I'm on my third C5. First one was the gen 2 with the three piece back. Had bought an Egnater Tweaker but knew within a week it wasn't for me. Took it back to GC and traded for the C5 without even plugging in. Got the C5 home and loved it... but I was going through a GAS phase, so it ended up moving on.
> 
> Then got the third gen head. Loved that too. But GAS descended once again and so the head moved on too.
> 
> Got my current C5 combo in a CL bundle deal with a Gibby LP 60's Tribute. After selling the LP, cost to me for the C5 was $125. Then Marshall raised the street price $100! One of the few amp buys in which I came out well ahead. In fact, without doubt, the best amp buy for me.
> 
> I had heard the "Baby Plexi" claims about the C5. It didn't mean much to me, not having heard, in first person, a "real" plexi.
> 
> Then I bought a used Rockitt Retro, a '68 1987 spec amp sold new on ebay only. A couple of threads over on TGP about that amp... VERY reasonably priced... but the point is: I bought one and heard what the big deal is with plexi's... And then I totally got the "baby plexi" moniker for the C5.
> 
> (Not affiliated in any way with Rockitt Retro amps, dunno the dude who makes them, not suggesting you should buy one. Also not suggesting that you shouldn't buy one... ;-) )
> 
> Over the past couple of years, I've gone through quite a number of amps... looking for "the one." Goodsell, Swart, Morgan, Emery Sound, Fargen, a couple of different models of Reeves amps and some "lesser" brands. Of course the aforementioned C5's and even had a '73 1959 that was, probably, my favorite amp of all time. But I was still a relative noob, not knowing what I was looking for... and the Superlead moved on. Sniff...
> 
> But recent events finally brought about the epiphany that I am, yes, a Marshall guy. And, more specifically, a plexi guy.
> 
> Today I threw an OS Vox branded Mullard 12AX7 in V1 and a JAN 12AT7 in V2. Wow! The headroom has increased... easily doubled. It stays truly clean up to around 11 o'clock and starts to break up at noon. Totally shocked by the AT in V2. And it doesn't lose much volume because it's not the lower gain value of the AT that gets the higher clean headroom, at least from what I've read... see this article:
> 
> http://www.guitaramplifierblueprinting.com/files/Phaseinverter.pdf
> 
> Sorry if I'm rehashing prior posts... dunna have it in me to read 4K+ posts...
> 
> Thrilled that after owning three of these babies, I finally truly appreciate what they are: great low wattage plexi style amps.
> 
> Here's mine in it's current environment:
> 
> Well... Photobucket is down for maintenance... I'll edit this post to add the photo later.
> 
> EDIT: here's the promised photo:



Sweet, C5 and a G'vnor pedal. I love the sound of my C5 and G'vnor.


----------



## Mauro Pavanelli

I would like to know if it is necessarry to keep the tubes retentors in my class5 head. It's hard to remove and install it again. Since it is a head I don't think the tubes will suffer with the cab vibration. Could anybody help?


----------



## Mauro Pavanelli

JimiRules said:


> Sweet, C5 and a G'vnor pedal. I love the sound of my C5 and G'vnor.



I use the same pedal with my C5 it fits better than my OCD.


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't even use tube retainers in my combo. I think you'd be alright.


----------



## langmurf

JimiRules said:


> Sweet, C5 and a G'vnor pedal. I love the sound of my C5 and G'vnor.



I mainly use the Guv'nor for late night grind... low power switch engaged, volume completely CCW... still passes signal so I can get whisper level grind with the Guv'nor. I think it's a great value pedal, 'fo 'sho.


----------



## Mauro Pavanelli

DirtySteve said:


> I don't even use tube retainers in my combo. I think you'd be alright.



Thanks! I did not like this rubber retainer around a hot tube, and it is also hard to mess with! In the head version it is one piece metal retainer holding all 3 tubes! In the combo version I think there is just a retainer for the el84 but if you are not using it in your combo I'm sure it will be fine if I keep my tubes free from those rubber rings.


----------



## Mauro Pavanelli

langmurf said:


> I mainly use the Guv'nor for late night grind... low power switch engaged, volume completely CCW... still passes signal so I can get whisper level grind with the Guv'nor. I think it's a great value pedal, 'fo 'sho.



Yes it is. In my opinion it is one of best overdrive/distortions to use with the class 5 at low volumes. I also bought the marshall reflector they work nice toguether.


----------



## JimiRules

langmurf said:


> I mainly use the Guv'nor for late night grind... low power switch engaged, volume completely CCW... still passes signal so I can get whisper level grind with the Guv'nor. I think it's a great value pedal, 'fo 'sho.




I've never used it on low power. May have to try that sometime. I set mine amp's volume so that it stays clean (usually around 1, 3 when I'm with the band) and then kick on the G'vnor for my dirty sound. I really like using the amp that way. Sounds great with the band.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've got my eyes peeled for an original black box Guv'nor.


----------



## Groovejunkie

Won an auction on Ebay for one of the Musicians Friends edition, white tolex Class 5 combo's, should be here on Monday! This one has the gold logo....but I saw one at Sam Ash that had a white logo. Apparently, Marshall has supplied several versions of the white tolex class 5's....does anyone know anything about these?


----------



## DirtySteve

You mean like this?...






Yep that was mine, I was a dumbass and sold it....I'm really kicking myself in the ass for it now.


----------



## langmurf

JimiRules said:


> I've never used it on low power. May have to try that sometime. I set mine amp's volume so that it stays clean (usually around 1, 3 when I'm with the band) and then kick on the G'vnor for my dirty sound. I really like using the amp that way. Sounds great with the band.



I use this config for late night noodling after "she that hates hearing me play guitar" has gone toes up. Just a room curtain and a bedroom door between the amp and "she."

If you push the volume pot fully CCW, at least on the gen 3 amps, and run the pedal in front, signal passes and you can get crunchy wonderfulness at, literally, whisper levels. In low power mode only... too loud unless in low power mode.


----------



## langmurf

Mauro Pavanelli said:


> I bought the head version and I sold my Tiny Terror. In my opinion it got much better tones, and it is totaly pedal friendly. The TT is a nice amp, but it was too dark to my taste and with a lifeless clean tone compared to the class5.
> I would like to ask if I will be able to change the original tubes only removing the back plate of the head. I think it gives enough access to the tubes.



My problem with the head version was that I could not use a standard screw driver to unscrew the screws that held the tube retainer in place. I had to use a screwdriver like this: (Sorry for the huge photo...)






And another problem I had was that the tube retainer literally melted to the EL84... I had to unscrew the tube retainer and pull the pre tubes and then pull the EL84 with the tube retainer melted to it and then use oil and gentle prodding to eventually free the EL84 from the retainer. Also experienced this issue on my current Gen 3 combo.


----------



## Groovejunkie

Steve! Lol...yep that's it. Well I got a head and cab, and a black combo...the plan is to sell the black combo, and then keep the head / cab & the white combo. No more, I swear! Lol


----------



## JimiRules

DirtySteve said:


> I've got my eyes peeled for an original black box Guv'nor.



l've never played through one, although l would like too. My g'vnor plus has served me well throughout the years. lts definitely a "Marshall" in a box.


----------



## Mauro Pavanelli

langmurf said:


> My problem with the head version was that I could not use a standard screw driver to unscrew the screws that held the tube retainer in place. I had to use a screwdriver like this: (Sorry for the huge photo...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another problem I had was that the tube retainer literally melted to the EL84... I had to unscrew the tube retainer and pull the pre tubes and then pull the EL84 with the tube retainer melted to it and then use oil and gentle prodding to eventually free the EL84 from the retainer. Also experienced this issue on my current Gen 3 combo.



Thanks for your help! I also bought a special screwdriver for the job:
Jogo De Chave Catraca Angular E Soquetes 24 Peças Lee Tools - R$ 22,90 no MercadoLivre

My el84 tube retainer also melted! I will keep my C5 head without the retainers, I think it's not necessary to keep it instaled.


----------



## r5trey

Question....for the price I'm looking at going with the head version....and using this 16ohm bogner cab with V30 celestion.......or should I go with a combo....I've seen a lot of info saying it sounds better as a combo.....your thoughts?


----------



## iron broadsword

For what it's worth, mine (C5-01) melted as well. But I put it back on when I swapped to the EL844... if it melts again I'll leave it off. :S


----------



## Stringjunkie

r5trey said:


> Question....for the price I'm looking at going with the head version....and using this 16ohm bogner cab with V30 celestion.......or should I go with a combo....I've seen a lot of info saying it sounds better as a combo.....your thoughts?



I've had 2 combos and now have a head and 1x12. I believe the difference people hear is the difference between a 10" and 12" speaker mostly. Both are great, the 10 punches more and the 12 growls better. IMO. 

For reference I use a closed back Sourmash cabinet with a WGS Reaper 12". It's a copy to the G12H30.


----------



## Mauro Pavanelli

r5trey said:


> Question....for the price I'm looking at going with the head version....and using this 16ohm bogner cab with V30 celestion.......or should I go with a combo....I've seen a lot of info saying it sounds better as a combo.....your thoughts?



I choosed the head version becouse I also got a Marshall 4x12 in my family house where I use stay at weekends and where I'm used to make some loud noise experiences  
I keep the original cab at my apartment and could use diferent setups without the need to carry a complete combo. I did not notice any sound diference the head works fine with the original cab and sounds awesome with the 4x12. I also tested a combo version at the store and both sounds the same. If you alread got a good quality cab the head should be better for you and it is much more easy to mess with the tubes.

By the way, you got some awesome Paul's !!!


----------



## DirtySteve

r5trey said:


> Question....for the price I'm looking at going with the head version....and using this 16ohm bogner cab with V30 celestion.......or should I go with a combo....I've seen a lot of info saying it sounds better as a combo.....your thoughts?



I've never played my combo through a 12" so I don't know, but I wanted to say those are some beautiful LPs. I especially like the one on the left with the P-90s.  Some day I'll own an LP with P-90s, but right now Tele GAS has got me again.


----------



## Groovejunkie

I suffered severe Tele GAS earlier this year...


----------



## Groovejunkie

What types of tubes come stock in a Class 5? I bought a used combo, got it today...white tolex, 3 piece back dated 2010. Opened her up to have a look inside and saw these tubes: Marshall EL 84 Tube Amp Doctor 8, Phillips ECG 8526, JJ ECC83S. Im not very tube savvy, so hopefully someone can shed some light on these tubes...and what their specific traits are. Also noticed a rubber tube holder around the EL84...but my black combo dated 2010 has a wire ring retainer...?? Is the rubber piece stock? Thanks!


----------



## DirtySteve

The "rubber" piece thing was an up grade to the cheapo wire retainer and it is stock. My cream one came with that one and my black one (1st one) came with a wire retainer. The TAD is a good tube and was my (very close) second choice for CP power tubes, but I preferred a JJ el84 for the mids and slightly less bass (I have since gone NOS)... I don't know about the Philips and I don't think that's stock, but I would lose the JJ preamp, I hated them in mine. (IMHO of course)

Are you looking for more headroom or more saturation?


----------



## Mauro Pavanelli

A look inside my C5H:


----------



## langmurf

Yeah... I left the tube retainer off after having to coax the EL84 that had melted to the rubber grommet out. Someone on another forum recommended replacing the stock Marshall rubber with a silicon tube of the appropriate dimensions... I have not tried that yet, myself, but it surely does seem to be a design fail on the C5.


----------



## iron broadsword

Groovejunkie said:


> I suffered severe Tele GAS earlier this year...



Must be contagious, because now I have it! Tell me, was it worth it? XD

It's funny, before having the class 5 I had no interest in a tele, but now that I know how good they sound together... man!


----------



## Groovejunkie

I sold a bunch of stuff that was just collecting dust , so yes it was worth it for me. I like it on the slower moodier worship songs...on the neck pickup with some reverb and delays. I like the stuff Daniel Carson does in Chris Tomlins band. Youtube him and his guitar lessons. He gets some cool stuff going on the teles...


----------



## iron broadsword

Cool, love Chris Tomlin's stuff. I'll do that


----------



## DirtySteve

Funny you guys are talking Teles...I'm in the process of trying to buy this. Squier by Fender Master Series Chambered TELE Elec Guitar / VOX Amp

The guys out of town right now and I'm waiting for him to get back. I could care less about the amp, but for that price, what the hell.


----------



## kramer.geetar

Do the Class 5 combo's still have a rattle problem or has that already been addressed and fixed by Marshall?


----------



## DirtySteve

It's my understanding that only the first versions with the one piece backs had the rattle problem. The second version with the 3 piece back and beefed up tube retainer solved most issues, and then the newest version with the low power switch and relocated tubes never had an issue.

I have one of the first of the 3 piece backs and mine still had a wire tube retainer that buzzed on lower notes. I removed it over 2 years ago and haven't had a single issue since.


----------



## langmurf

DirtySteve said:


> It's my understanding that only the first versions with the one piece backs had the rattle problem. The second version with the 3 piece back and beefed up tube retainer solved most issues, and then the newest version with the low power switch and relocated tubes never had an issue.
> 
> I have one of the first of the 3 piece backs and mine still had a wire tube retainer that buzzed on lower notes. I removed it over 2 years ago and haven't had a single issue since.



I concur with Steve... I have a 3rd gen combo and no rattles.


----------



## Groovejunkie

I have 2 - 2nd gens...one with the wire retainer, one with the rubber grommet retainer....no rattling issues with either one.


----------



## fast98dodge

I have a 3 piece and could see no way a rattle would even be possible with that design... I miss my C5 just a little... I may plug into it in a few days... I'm worried that I'll hate it after playing my JCM so much and lovin' the tone...


----------



## langmurf

I hate to admit it... but I'm probably going to sell my third C5. I love these amps... super great values, imho... but I've got a clone '68 spec 1987 with a PPIMV and I can get better low volumes tones out of that head driving a 1933 cab than I can get from the C5. ("Better" to my ears only... ymmv...)

That said... still love the C5... chose it over it an Egnater Tweaker... no brainer for me... because I was looking for that Marshall tone that the C5 nails and the Tweaker doesn't... the Tweaker may "sail right up next to it," but it doesn't nail it. Not like the C5.

Kinda sad about it... love the C5... but cannot justify having both the 1987 and the C5... sigh... sniff, sniff...


----------



## DirtySteve

Way to kill the thread langmurf, I just rescued it from the 3rd page!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Been rolling NOS glass  that I got in some horse trading and life is good. I just wish summer would end and the humidity would go away (florida humidity, not that pussy shit most people complain about ), my guitars play like shit this time of year.


----------



## langmurf

DirtySteve said:


> Way to kill the thread langmurf, I just rescued it from the 3rd page!!!



I'm in no hurry to sell it... it's still here and I fire it up daily for a few minutes of C5 goodness. Shoot, I can't kill this thread, even if I wanted to. I love the C5 and recommend it frequently over on TGP as a great, low-cost, bedroom/home amp.


----------



## Kev

Well rescued Steve, lucky you're not suffering from the bends after diving to that depth to get it back. 

Anyway, I'm planning on putting together a 1x12 cab for the class 5 but not sure what speaker to put in it, I was thinking vintage 30 but I'm open to suggestions


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey kev, are you back on dry land? I'm in need of a 112 cab too, but I just can't seem to stay focused. I'm in the process of buying another guitar now so it's been put off again. I really need to get a second job to fund my GAS.


----------



## GuitarBuilder

I just got a nice 1965A cabinet with original speakers; hooked up the Class 5 head and it sounds glorious! Pics to follow.


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, is that a 410 cab? I'd love to hear what that sounds like. I have thought about a 210 cab instead of a 112. Mostly because I already have the speakers. I think a 410 will be too big a cab than I want or need.


----------



## GuitarBuilder

DirtySteve said:


> Cool, is that a 410 cab? I'd love to hear what that sounds like. I have thought about a 210 cab instead of a 112. Mostly because I already have the speakers. I think a 410 will be too big a cab than I want or need.



Yes, the 1965A is a 4x10 cab, loaded with Celestion G10L-35 speakers (total 140W at 8 ohms). It's a pretty small cab, roughly 24"x24"x12". The Class 5 head looks perfect on top!


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh, well that's not as big as I pictured...Damn, now I have to rethink everything!


----------



## Kev

Hi Steve, yeah back on dry land but only until Monday then heading back offshore for 2 weeks.......bummer

regarding the 1x12, I'm copying an idea Georgatec has over on another thread and am going to convert an old mg 50 I have lying around into a 1x12 cab. Got the salt and pepper grille cloth ordered from ebay and now looking for some recommendations for a speaker to put in it although I think I've narrowed it down to a v30 or a greenback

not much cash involved in it, basically for the cost of a speaker and a bit of grille cloth I'll effectively get a new matching 1x12 ext cab for the Class 5


----------



## DirtySteve

Nice! Pics when it's done?


----------



## Kev

Yeah, will do mate


----------



## iron broadsword

Man, feels like forever since I posted here! Been keeping tabs though, looks like you guys are still having fun. 

I just finished putting together a low-gain germanium fuzzface, with adjustable bias and switchable input capacitance. The transistors are bottom of the barrel kinda thing and not even matched which is why the low gain, but dang if it didn't turn out awesome! It's got this real bluesy and gutsy sound to it that sings in chords and wails in lead. Just enough breakup to count, y'know? It's an NPN version, and was supposed to be silicon but I wasn't really liking that so popped in the Ge trannies and messed around with a bunch of values. More later ^^


----------



## Kev

Liking the new avatar Steve.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks Kev, I had the same one since I joined so I thought it was time for a change.


----------



## Kev

C'mon guys, spill the beans, what 12" speaker are you using in a Class 5 ext cab ?


----------



## Kev

Steve, forgot to ask, what's this latest guitar you're after ?


----------



## Stringjunkie

WGS reaper


----------



## Kev

Can't get them in the UK............bummer


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> Steve, forgot to ask, what's this latest guitar you're after ?



Nothing fancy, but I like the way it looks and the specs so it's something to work on...

http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/46209-stupid-g-s-squire-tele.html

I guess I'm getting an amp too, but I'm not expecting to keep it. The guy doesn't want to sell just the guitar by itself.


----------



## Roadburn

1965A with C5 combo






I have my H&K TM 18 on top right now.


----------



## Lowlife

For now, I'm using an old 2104 combo cab with 2 G12T-75's, sounds pretty decent. Has the added advantage, that I can use it with my JVM when I have it home, due to the powerhandling capacity, which I don't think i have any single 12" speaker that can.


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> Nothing fancy, but I like the way it looks and the specs so it's something to work on...
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/guitars/46209-stupid-g-s-squire-tele.html
> 
> I guess I'm getting an amp too, but I'm not expecting to keep it. The guy doesn't want to sell just the guitar by itself.




That is one sweet looking guitar Steve. Don't think you can go far wrong with a Squier Tele. I have the Tele Custom with P90s and I can't fault it, in fact it plays well above it's price range


----------



## DirtySteve

Sweet! just searched it and that's cool. I'm already thinking about a P-90 mod on this one and thats what I meant by "something to work on", haha.


----------



## JayCM800

Hello everyone! Great thread! 

I wish i had something exciting to share... but all i can say is that i play my Class 5, at home, everyday, after 10 months of ownership, and it still feels like i'm the "honeymoon stage" with it!!!! I Love it!!!


----------



## GuitarBuilder

GuitarBuilder said:


> I just got a nice 1965A cabinet with original speakers; hooked up the Class 5 head and it sounds glorious! Pics to follow.



As promised!


----------



## JAC

Still need to get a cab for my C5H but, when I play it through a 12" C12N Jensen 8 ohm speaker, it has a great roar as well as incredible sustain. I want a two 12" inch cab. I'll be able to use it with a couple of other low-watters as well. It is dumb for me to drop that kind of money right now, I got other priorities to cover! Still in love with the amp big time!


----------



## Groovejunkie

Indeed!

Ive been rocking out my cream/white tolex combo this past week. What a beautiful, classy color....I WISH they would just go ahead and start building white heads/extension cabs!


----------



## Groovejunkie

Do you use a pedal with your combo or just crank it up ? I did the mv mod on mine...and also since our sound guy was complaining about the volume coming out of the back of the amp, I got some of that thicker poster board type material and cut a piece to cover the open back grill. Problem solved! Performed very well last Sunday, and the other guitar player commented that he loved my tone.


----------



## iron broadsword

Hah, nice! Yeah I think you said before that the sound guy is right behind your amp eh? Well, you've got yourself a closed back Class 5 combo now, haha. Very interesting and makes me want to cut a piece of wood and tolex it so I"ve got the option on mine. 

I use a pedal, the Dr Boogey. Sounds like this: 
http://cms.battleon.com/df/images/MUSICTestar 2.swf

Only it's gotten better since recording it, because I've modded it a little. (Also keep in mind this was recorded with a computer mic. )


----------



## Roadburn

iron broadsword said:


> Hah, nice! Yeah I think you said before that the sound guy is right behind your amp eh? Well, you've got yourself a closed back Class 5 combo now, haha. Very interesting and makes me want to cut a piece of wood and tolex it so I"ve got the option on mine.
> 
> I use a pedal, the Dr Boogey. Sounds like this:
> http://cms.battleon.com/df/images/MUSICTestar 2.swf
> 
> Only it's gotten better since recording it, because I've modded it a little. (Also keep in mind this was recorded with a computer mic. )




Class 5 version one was a closed back combo. They changed it into an open back because of the infamous "rattles" (version 2 & 3 have the 3 piece back).
Not sure if there are/is other reasons for the change...


----------



## iron broadsword

Oh, neat. Didn't realize that. Haven't seen anybody talk about it so it's probably not much of a difference I guess.


----------



## Groovejunkie

Maybe some day I'll make it more permanent....I just bought a black piece of foam board....1/8 thick and put it right over top of the back grill....just to see if it would work, and it fixed the prob! It really did sound great...much better than my old avt50, or the jcm1 combo I tried there....


----------



## Darth Federer

I just had to bump this thread to thank DirtySteve for his creative bump style 2 posts up^^^. It is appreciated.


----------



## DirtySteve

Anytime.


----------



## iron broadsword

Hehe, this still makes me grin when I see it in the right panel on youtube. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox5D_MM4MrQ&feature=related]Marshall Class 5 Full Volume in a warehouse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## iron broadsword

Hey, how long have your tubes been lasting you guys anyways? Got mine in... april? And I've been driving it pretty hard on low power mode almost daily.. I did swap to an EL844 in June, and I just put a tungsol in V1 a few weeks ago, but I've really no idea what to expect for tube life in this thing. If any of them go at a gig I've got a full set of spares in my case, and I don't even have to bias on this thing which is epic so I can just swap & go, but it'd be nice to have an idea.


----------



## GuitarBuilder

iron broadsword said:


> Hehe, this still makes me grin when I see it in the right panel on youtube.
> 
> Marshall Class 5 Full Volume in a warehouse - YouTube



Nothing like having a bunch of scissor lifts for an audience.....


----------



## iron broadsword

Haha, yep. 

Man, I love the way my dr boogey sounds in front of the amp for volume under half, but above that you get such juicy power tube crunch. Considering putting a pillow in front of the speaker next time I take it somewhere, hehe. At any rate, I keep falling in love with this amp all over again, and right now all I can think about is plugging it in again and cranking it up. Waiting for everybody to leave the house right now, lol.


----------



## DirtySteve

So I got my Stangkfinger set from MHD (Captcoolid) the other day and installed them in my Godin...
















My class 5 is now a heavy metal amp. I measured the bridge at 19.69k and it's like having a boost on all the time, haha! I have my Swollen Pickle dialed low and bright going into my MXR Classic OD and oh my god!!! There it is! The house is rockin' tonight baby! 

http://www.marshallforum.com/tone-zone/48080-npd-madhouse-designs.html#post709668


----------



## fast98dodge

19.69k??? HOLY SHIT!!! I don't think I've ever seen a humbucker putting out that type of output...

I will say this... My new guitar with a 8.92k Alnico V Wolfetone Marshallhead in the bridge position has more grit and gave my C5 more gain than my @14K pickup in my Wolfgang...

I guess what I'm saying is the number doesn't always tell the story... There's other factors at work...


----------



## iron broadsword

Interesting.. makes me wonder what my #7's put out in my PRS Singlecut. I use a SHO in front of it anyways though so from what I understand a clean boost is pretty much the same thing anyways right?


----------



## DirtySteve

I just ordered a Manfred...A8...21.8k!!!


----------



## iron broadsword

Haha, awesome ^^


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> ...
> I guess what I'm saying is the number doesn't always tell the story... There's other factors at work...



Absolutely! I have an A8 modded SD Custom Custom that's about 14k and it's pure mud compaired to MHD pups. Rayne is a master. His pickups are clear and articulate and sweet and mean as hell all at the same time.


----------



## JayCM800

Marshall + Gibson =


----------



## Groovejunkie

Gigged the MV modded combo yesterday...sounded great! I re-did my pedalboard last week, and moved my double trouble OD down to the bottom of the board so that the foot switches are more accessible now. Kicked on a little extra OD for the solo's. What's the best way to share mp3 recordings on here?


----------



## David Corrales

Groovejunkie said:


> Gigged the MV modded combo yesterday...sounded great! I re-did my pedalboard last week, and moved my double trouble OD down to the bottom of the board so that the foot switches are more accessible now. Kicked on a little extra OD for the solo's. What's the best way to share mp3 recordings on here?



Soundcloud.


----------



## acidvoodoo

Just curious, have any of you guys tried these class 5 tube packages?
Current production Marshall Tube Amps amps: Class 5 tube packages


----------



## johnfv

I recently got a couple of vintage tubes from Alan (River Ratt) for my Class 5 head, a Zenith labeled 6BQ5/EL84 and a B&K labeled 12AX7/ECC83. They really helped clean up the low end flab I had at higher volumes and give me more of a classic cranked plexi tone. The funny thing was, I didn't really care for the preamp tube in my 2204 (it is relatively low gain) but it's perfect for the C5 - you never know until you try. I've not even turned on any of my other amps here at the house since this tube upgrade


----------



## Stringjunkie

I think I'm going to sell my C5 head. 300$ shipped if anybody cares.


----------



## iron broadsword

Well, I've come to the conclusion that I like the stock JJ in V1 much more than I like the the Tung-Sol I put in recently.. It's got a quality to it that I just don't like. Maybe it sounds better with the JJ EL84 in there, but not with the EL844 at least. Gonna have to roll those again when I've got the house to myself next time.


----------



## Lowlife

Hmmm I'm not exercising my C5 enough lately. Since i got the JCM1 it's not seeing enough action...I'll have to rectify that soon.


----------



## Far Rider

Lowlife said:


> Hmmm I'm not exercising my C5 enough lately. Since i got the JCM1 it's not seeing enough action...I'll have to rectify that soon.



I hear you. When I got my DSL 100 my beloved C5 has been ignored.


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> Well, I've come to the conclusion that I like the stock JJ in V1 much more than I like the the Tung-Sol I put in recently.. It's got a quality to it that I just don't like. Maybe it sounds better with the JJ EL84 in there, but not with the EL844 at least. Gonna have to roll those again when I've got the house to myself next time.



Try the TungSol in V2 and put your JJ back in V1. You might like a Mullard RI in V1. When I was using CP tubes I liked the Mullard RI/TungSol combo with a JJ el84....and I swapped a ton of tubes around when I first got mine.


----------



## DirtySteve

Lowlife said:


> Hmmm I'm not exercising my C5 enough lately. Since i got the JCM1 it's not seeing enough action...I'll have to rectify that soon.





Far Rider said:


> I hear you. When I got my DSL 100 my beloved C5 has been ignored.



I've been hardly playing since I decided to buy a dsl40c. I don't have it yet (but it is on layaway and ordered) and already I'm not wanting to play my C5, or anything else I have. I'm tired of having to work so hard to get what I want out of what I have. I've already decided to sell everything else to help pay for the DSL, but I'm not selling the C5 so quick. We've been through too much together, but I know me, and my goal all along was to get down to one amp...

I thought the CA10 was going to be that amp, but it's just not it. Plus the more I've gotten backing to playing I'm starting to like the volume more and more and nothing I have right now is anywhere near loud enough!


----------



## iron broadsword

DirtySteve said:


> Try the TungSol in V2 and put your JJ back in V1. You might like a Mullard RI in V1. When I was using CP tubes I liked the Mullard RI/TungSol combo with a JJ el84....and I swapped a ton of tubes around when I first got mine.



I just tried it and I seem to like the stock jj/shuang combo best. There's a certain frequency I don't hear too much of, up on the high end. It seems to be more noisy with the JJ though, maybe it's going on me.


----------



## RipperSB

Newest member of the Class 5 club. Originally oredered a combo (last one on the planet, I think) and after a couple of weeks the online store told me they were discontinued but offered aslight discount on a C5H. Now I have to find a cab to go with it.


----------



## iron broadsword

Welcome, RipperSB! V30's, Greenbacks, and G12T-75's all sound incredible with this thing.


----------



## iron broadsword

Did some recording this morning with my Class 5 and my Dr Boogey: 

http://ghostsauce.net/random/Slide.m4a

PRS Singlecut - Dr Boogey - SHO clone - Class 5 - iMac built-in mic - Garageband. Very little post production done to the guitar, just a funky delay and a little bit of emphasis.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Guys, I am no longer among you ranks. I went through 3 C5s, I loved them all and they taught me alot about what I was looking for. Enjoy your class 5s men!


----------



## iron broadsword

Ah well, I'm sure you've found something more suited to you. What do you use now?


----------



## Stringjunkie

Since I recieved my JCM1H, my C5 got no time. So, I sold it and got a 2nd 1x12 and a JMP1H on the way. 
If I want to get rowdy I plug in the Orange. 
For now..


----------



## DirtySteve

I have a feeling mine's going to suffer the same fate...http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/49376-nad-dsl40c.html


----------



## madh4ttr

Well I'm not new to Marshall Amps but just got my Class 5 the other day. Plugged straight in with my LP and cranked it up. Sounds fantastic and great response to the volume knob. Have yet to try any pedals with it but that is the beauty of this amp, sounds great without any. 
I am waiting on a Timmy to try with it!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Congrats and welcome to the forum! You too Ripper! (sorry I should have said that already)

I always wanted to try a Tim or Timmy, but that's way down on my GAS list right now.


----------



## madh4ttr

I currently have a Pinnacle Deluxe but havent tried with the Class 5 yet. I'll eventually get around to it but have been digging the straight in sound

And thanks for the welcome


----------



## DirtySteve

I see now that y'all have been here for a while now.  ...glad your diggin' your amps, jump right it!


----------



## DirtySteve

RipperSB said:


> Newest member of the Class 5 club. Originally oredered a combo (last one on the planet, I think) and after a couple of weeks the online store told me they were discontinued but offered aslight discount on a C5H. Now I have to find a cab to go with it.



The combos are still around, but they went up in price. I'd love to trade my combo for a head, but you don't want mine...I've had it 2 1/2 years and I've molested the hell out of her.


----------



## RipperSB

iron broadsword said:


> Welcome, RipperSB! V30's, Greenbacks, and G12T-75's all sound incredible with this thing.


 
Thanks for the welcome. I do have my eye on a Traynor DHX-12 hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## hogdaddy

Hi new member here with CL5H from Sweetwater and a new (never used) Seismic cabinet 212 w/Celestion V30's I got off CraigsList for a great price.

It sounds huge!' using my Epiphone LP custom


----------



## iron broadsword

Betcha that sounds great!


----------



## GuitarBuilder

hogdaddy said:


> Hi new member here with CL5H from Sweetwater and a new (never used) Seismic cabinet 212 w/Celestion V30's I got off CraigsList for a great price.
> 
> It sounds huge!' using my Epiphone LP custom



Very nice!


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah it looks great, bet it sounds as good! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## iron broadsword

Well I'm off the EL844 now and back on the JJEL84.. Sounds way better to my ears and makes me wonder if it always sounded this much better, or of the 844 is dying... I've put about 100-150hrs on it for sure, but not really sure if that's a lot in terms of tube life.

Anyways, the 84 sounds much more articulate to me and seems to breathe better. And it has more clean headroom to run my Dr. Boogey nice & loud. Looks like I'll be doing the Orpheus master volume mod.


----------



## iron broadsword

Holy crap.. has anybody tried playing their acoustic through their class 5? On the cleaner settings it sounds amazing with my Ovation celebrity.. and I am very surprised but it also sounds incredible with my big muff and dr boogey, haha! Too much feedback to use though unless I tweak the gain back farther than I want. Won't be making a habit of going through the PA anymore, frig.


----------



## Spectre13

I love my Class 5 head! I like to piggyback two pedals into it: a TS9 into a Wampler Plextortion. Sounds AMAZING!


----------



## duncan11

This is with a class 5 on about 75% with a tube screamer in front for a little boost-

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is1j8_t4O3w[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome man!...you were gettin' with it and it sounded great! 

I have to say, after having my DSL for a few weeks now I played my C5 last night for the first time since I got my DSL and now I get it. I never had a reference before since the C5 was my first tube Marshall, but now I see how special the C5 is. It's got the mojo!!! I was like, !

...and to think, I was actually thinking about selling it...DOH! ...not gonna happen!


----------



## iron broadsword

I was hoping you'd see the light!


----------



## JayCM800

Steve, i knew you'd come around!


----------



## DirtySteve

I was trying so hard to get something out of it it's not good at that I didn't appreciate it for what it is good at. Now I have my DSL for that. Plus, I've had it longer than any other piece of gear I've ever owned! I found this forum because of it and I've learned so much about amps since then. I fell in love with the guitar again and my playing has improved A LOT since I've had it. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## DirtySteve

Today I might experiment with running them both at the same time. 






btw, my MXRs have been ousted by an Xotic BB-preamp. Best OD I've ever used and I only payed $70 for it.


----------



## iron broadsword

Man, been falling more and more in love with my C5 lately. I've decided to do the orpheus MV mod to it (and will be ordering the pot soon), so in the meantime I've been pushing the amp into breakup and just getting used to it & enjoying it and I've really found some sweet spots on the dial. I find that with my PRS singlecut I don't like amp up past noon, and it sounds best to me right around 4 for that AC/DC sound. Then I boost it a little with a zvex SHO when I want a little more. And when I want more than that, my Dr. Boogie still sounds great at this volume with the DB's gain dialed back some. Mostly just sounds like the Class 5 but with a little bit of modern thrown in for those palm mutes. I think this is all subject to change though as I keep playing with it.. I'm thinking I'll end up pushing it harder and backing off the guitar volume for less, but I haven't quite found that sweet spot for this yet.

I think that between this and my JCM900DR, I may never need another amp. Even for recording... which is scary to say cause usually I get GAS right afterwards, haha.


----------



## iron broadsword

duncan11 said:


> This is with a class 5 on about 75% with a tube screamer in front for a little boost-
> 
> big johns gig aug 17 2012 Hideaway 2 - YouTube



+1! This was fantastic

My PRS must have a really hot bridge pickup, cause when I put it at 75% it starts to sound mushy, hehe.


----------



## JayCM800

I've had my Class 5 C5-01 Combo for a year now! And i still play it almost every day! (Hey, it's sitting right there in my living room!)

It's still stock!  I play it mostly on 'low power mode' (0.1watt??) and it's almost "too loud" for a Manhattan apartment! 

These are some examples of how i have fun with it:

490R & 498T 





Fat 50's 





A pair of 81s  





And my 'practice' setup 






But sometimes i get to crank the whole 5 watts through my 1960B too! 





Here it is with his Big Brother! 





After all this, i can only say: Best $399.99 i've ever spent!


----------



## iron broadsword

Awesome, Jay!

-------------------------

Well, I've decided to do the Orpheus drop-out "master volume" mod.. haha, never thought I'd say that but I just love the idea of having that extra versatility. I ordered the pot and marshall knob today... looks like Santa's coming early this year!

Also put out some hints for Christmas presents to my wife... Class 5 dust cover (kind of a must since I port this thing around to churches.. want it to look nice), and an amp stand for it. Can't even tell you how much I dislike setting it on a chair when playing out! And of course a bunch of different EL84 flavours.


----------



## samiam

Haven't posted about my C5 since having some probs with my first one and having to return it back to GC a couple months ago. The replacement has had no issues and sounds great. It's pretty bassy on its own thru the mesa boogie thiele cab I'm using with it but a EQ helps immensely. Also, I'm using a digitech modeler with it but mainly for a volume pedal and some of the more high-gain stuff but pretty much I'm going guitar-->compressor-->distortion pedal-->(digitech-bypassed)-->GE7 and loving the tone. I'd love to get a JCM1H one day but being as I'm strictly a hobbiest and loving the sounds I'm getting with C5 + pedals I'm not sure I can justify that...yet, ha! Cheers


----------



## DirtySteve

samiam said:


> Haven't posted about my C5 since having some probs with my first one and having to return it back to GC a couple months ago. The replacement has had no issues and sounds great. It's pretty bassy on its own thru the mesa boogie thiele cab I'm using with it but a EQ helps immensely. Also, I'm using a digitech modeler with it but mainly for a volume pedal and some of the more high-gain stuff but pretty much I'm going guitar-->compressor-->distortion pedal-->(digitech-bypassed)-->GE7 and loving the tone. I'd love to get a JCM1H one day but being as I'm strictly a hobbiest and loving the sounds I'm getting with C5 + pedals I'm not sure I can justify that...yet, ha! Cheers



Cool man! I bought a dsl40c thinking I wouldn't need my C5 anymore and was thinking about selling it, but it has a mojo the dsl doesn't have and I can't bring myself to part with it! Class 5 FTW!!!!


----------



## stratoman

Hi everybody, i'm new on the forum, i've just bought a C5 in yellow color that was made and offered for french importator Gaffarel, it's a 1 limited C5 with this color (à model for showing), in pictures the color looks really great, i must receive it next week...i bought this C5 only for the color while i already bought one few days before, i'm a little crazy i think... about this amp !  but i bought it was great ti have a 1 limited C5 in yellow...!
I can't put pictures for the moment of the amp, but next week i had it...but you canal see it on lecactusmusic.com, where i bought it (the shop is located in Bordeaux, i live near Paris, so i must wait for the shipping...)
Excuse my bad english (i'm french).
Have a good week end...


----------



## Kev

Don't know if this is old news or common knowledge but just dicovered that if you do the headphone trick on the class 5 combo with an ext cab and push the jack in a certain distance I get low power mode sound to both the 1x12 ext cab and the combo speaker simultaneously


----------



## DirtySteve

stratoman said:


> Hi everybody, i'm new on the forum, i've just bought a C5 in yellow color that was made and offered for french importator Gaffarel, it's a 1 limited C5 with this color (à model for showing), in pictures the color looks really great, i must receive it next week...i bought this C5 only for the color while i already bought one few days before, i'm a little crazy i think... about this amp !  but i bought it was great ti have a 1 limited C5 in yellow...!
> I can't put pictures for the moment of the amp, but next week i had it...but you canal see it on lecactusmusic.com, where i bought it (the shop is located in Bordeaux, i live near Paris, so i must wait for the shipping...)
> Excuse my bad english (i'm french).
> Have a good week end...



Sorry Strato, I didn't see this post. Here's his amp...


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> Don't know if this is old news or common knowledge but just discovered that if you do the headphone trick on the class 5 combo with an ext cab and push the jack in a certain distance I get low power mode sound to both the 1x12 ext cab and the combo speaker simultaneously



That must be because of the low power switch because that switch jumps the headphone jack back over to the extension jack, which is connected to the internal speaker, but because there's nothing plugged into it, it doesn't cut off the internal speaker. That means that your ohms are off and your amp is seeing 2 speakers, but the good news is that because of the way the C5 is designed, it won't hurt it. 

Good to see you Kev.


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve said:


> That must be because of the low power switch because that switch jumps the headphone jack back over to the extension jack, which is connected to the internal speaker, but because there's nothing plugged into it, it doesn't cut off the internal speaker. That means that your ohms are off and your amp is seeing 2 speakers, but the good news is that because of the way the C5 is designed, it won't hurt it.
> 
> Good to see you Kev.



way over my head mate so I'll take your word for it lol
all I know is I can get sound to the ext cab only, the combo speaker only, or both simultaneously but have no idea about the black magic that makes it happen

So how's things with you Steve, you get that little DSL situation resolved yet ?


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, that's cool! I have my DSL for sale, but no hits so far. I'm starting to wonder if it will sell. I might change my mind and keep it after all. Micky posted a mod to tame the red channel brightness. I'm thinking about giving it a try.

Things are about the same for me. I'm plugging along.


----------



## Kev

Yeah, just plugging along too. Was supposed to be working offshore over Xmas but the job got cancelled just as I reached the heliport so happy days 

I think things should pick up on the sales front after Xmas, hopefully there'll be a lot of people with the money they got for Xmas burning a hole in their pocket so fingers crossed you'll offload it then (and if not then its still a win/win situation cos you can never have too many Marshalls )

I take it you're remaining tight lipped about you're planned alternative route ?


----------



## SS12

Hello everyone, I'm the new kid. I have a Class 5 in the off white color. I love this amp. I am going to try the headphone plug trick to see if I can get the lower power (mine is 2nd gen. two piece back, but no low power switch) on mine.


----------



## Kev

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> Yeah, just plugging along too. Was supposed to be working offshore over Xmas but the job got cancelled just as I reached the heliport so happy days
> 
> I think things should pick up on the sales front after Xmas, hopefully there'll be a lot of people with the money they got for Xmas burning a hole in their pocket so fingers crossed you'll offload it then (and if not then its still a win/win situation cos you can never have too many Marshalls )
> 
> I take it you're remaining tight lipped about you're planned alternative route ?



I'm glad to here you have some time off for christmas, that's cool. 

I hope you're right about the amp because I really do need to sell it. Haha, you are right that I'm not going to say yet.


----------



## DirtySteve

SS12 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm the new kid. I have a Class 5 in the off white color. I love this amp. I am going to try the headphone plug trick to see if I can get the lower power (mine is 2nd gen. two piece back, but no low power switch) on mine.



Hey SS, welcome aboard.  I used to have the cream one, but I sold it. I'm still kicking myself in the ass! I kept the black one because it was mu first tube Marshall, but the cream one looked so much cooler...I should have kept it. 

The low power (bedroom trick) works great. I used a tail attached to the speaker with spade clip and then a 1/4" plug on the other end and I would plug it into the ext. out for full power, or move it to the headphone out (1/2 way) for low power. It worked great, but I modified my C5 to have the low power option since then. I can give you the details if you're handy with a soldering iron and are interested. I involves adding one jumper.


----------



## paul-e-mann

That master volume mod I saw on another C5 post, do you think that knob could be installed between the volume knob and input jack on a head faceplate? I saw a restock head for $259! I'd never consider it unless I could install a master volume I would be happy with. Be my mini-plexi!

I wonder if this amp could be converted to EL34? Wonder how it would sound?


----------



## DirtySteve

Are you asking about the volume mod Orpheus777 posted, or an actual MV mod?


----------



## Kev

DirtySteve Haha said:


> what about a small hint ?


----------



## DirtySteve

Kev said:


> what about a small hint ?



It's not a marshal.  

 

(^ shit eatin' grin )


----------



## paul-e-mann

DirtySteve said:


> Are you asking about the volume mod Orpheus777 posted, or an actual MV mod?



Yeah I think so. You posted on that thread too.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, when I was doing mine Orpheus said the shorter the wire the better and that's what I went by and I installed mine as close as I could to the headphone jack so the wires would be shorter. I don't know how the head guts are laid out, but I imagine it's the same only flipped over so going by that I would still mount it on the back. I just don't know man.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I don't think I ever shared the C5H that I bought last year around this time (well, early december of last year i think) ... got it for a song! Anyway, I took a picture of it at the time, but forgot (just found it earlier today) ... I'm not sure why I never shared it on this thread ... better late than never! 

Btw., I think they're great sounding little amps that totally look the business!


----------



## Stradlin

Hey, I just bought a Class 5 at a killer price BUT, It isn't a C5-01. It just says "C5", no low power mode (I know the trick, so doesn't matter), but It have a 3 piece back 

I cranked It yesterday, no rattles apparently.

What model is It?

PD: NAD thread coming


----------



## DirtySteve

You have the same one I do. It has a 3 piece back as part of the rattle fix, but it was before the low power switch was added. There is a mod to do the low power switch and it's simple to do if you're handy with a soldering iron. I did it on mine and it works just like the production ones. I can give you more info if you like.


----------



## Stradlin

DirtySteve said:


> You have the same one I do. It has a 3 piece back as part of the rattle fix, but it was before the low power switch was added. There is a mod to do the low power switch and it's simple to do if you're handy with a soldering iron. I did it on mine and it works just like the production ones. I can give you more info if you like.



I read a lot before buying the amp, actually, I knew about the solution thanks to you


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, glad I could help!


----------



## Lowlife

Stradlin said:


> I read a lot before buying the amp, actually, I knew about the solution thanks to you



It can be done internally as well, its just a small cable.


----------



## DirtySteve

That's what I was talking about.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Played my Tele into the C5-01 again tonight with the C5 set to .1 watt mode at a really low volume using my OCD, Holy Grail, and a little delay. The C5 sounded really nice and reminded my why I returned my JMP-1 (could not justify the price over the C5 and my other amps at low volume). 

My wife even commented on how good the amp sounded when I played GnR "Don't Cry". 

Love my C5-01 combo.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Has anybody tried 5751's in place of the 12AX7's in the C5? This is what I read about them on TubeDepot today:

"If you want to reduce the gain of your amp so you can reach that creamy tone without blowing the windows out, then this is THE tube to get. Fully interchangeable with a 12AX7 tube, the US made JAN Philips 5751 will allow you to drive the power stage harder with less volume. Compared to the Sovtek 5751, the JAN Philips 5751 has a smoother response that is the ideal way to get the tone you are looking for."

My initial thought was to be able to get to saturation at a lower volume with the C5, without the need for pedals. Anbody try this yet?


----------



## Lowlife

pedecamp said:


> Has anybody tried 5751's in place of the 12AX7's in the C5? This is what I read about them on TubeDepot today:
> 
> "If you want to reduce the gain of your amp so you can reach that creamy tone without blowing the windows out, then this is THE tube to get. Fully interchangeable with a 12AX7 tube, the US made JAN Philips 5751 will allow you to drive the power stage harder with less volume. Compared to the Sovtek 5751, the JAN Philips 5751 has a smoother response that is the ideal way to get the tone you are looking for."
> 
> My initial thought was to be able to get to saturation at a lower volume with the C5, without the need for pedals. Anbody try this yet?



I use an ECC81 in V1, sounds pretty great


----------



## fast98dodge

So...I plugged into my C5 for the first time since buying the JCM-1 last night... granted I had the ASW cab and Catalinbread od pedal hooked up, but damn, what a great amp!!! I am glad I kept it because it gets a little more vintage sounding than the 1 watter... Don't get me wrong, it's got plenty of crunch and balls, it's just a different vibe... Anywho... just wanted to shout out some love for my C5...


----------



## Unter

Just did this mod to my Ver 1.5 amp. Whats not to like?

No futzin around with cable, prolly takes the same amount of time(well,20 minutes if you are also on the phone). And, if I could actually PLAY a guitar, I would have some colorful description of the sounds the amp makes.

Even got some cool feedback from the amp speaker when I stuck the wire on with the solder gun..... those flash marks wipe right off.



Awesome fix Lowlife!



Lowlife said:


> It can be done internally as well, its just a small cable.


----------



## DirtySteve

Unter said:


> ...
> Even got some cool feedback from the amp speaker when I stuck the wire on with the solder gun..... those flash marks wipe right off.


----------



## Unter

Just pullin your leg DS, call me a puss but I unplugged the amp and was somewhat careful doing the mod.


----------



## MM54

Unter said:


> Just pullin your leg DS, call me a puss but I unplugged the amp and was somewhat careful doing the mod.



That's the only way to do it.


----------



## iron broadsword

Well, I did the Orpheus MV mod this morning and it is everything I dreamed of, haha. I mounted the pot the same way the tubes are mounted (C5-01), and just left off the back grate for easier access to tubes and the knob itself. Instead of modding the pot to be a dropout, I installed a DPDT switch to true bypass it just like in an fx pedal. It's also underneath, so unless you turned the amp upside down you'd never know it wasn't stock. ^^ Thanks Steve for your input on this thing.

In other news, my epic wife bought me an amp stand and a nice marshall vinyl cover for this thing so I've been playing so much I haven't hardly gone on the net to post about it, haha.


----------



## DirtySteve

You're welcome man! I'm glad to hear it went well!

Hey Matt.


----------



## DirtySteve

Unter said:


> Just pullin your leg DS, call me a puss but I unplugged the amp and was somewhat careful doing the mod.



Ok you got me dude. I've done the mod too and I also have the volume mod Iron was talking about. I have total control from barely a whisper to full on with the tubes cooking at any volume!


----------



## MM54

DirtySteve said:


> Hey Matt.


----------



## jwebb1970

Lately I've been jamming @ home on my own as well as with the drummer next door with my C5 with my pedalboard of MXR/Dunlop in front. Great "'70s tone" & loud enough in a small room with a drummer playing full tilt. Granted, pristine cleans are out of the picture in such settings.....but who needs that anyway, right? Sounds pretty good in low power mode....but fucking shines @ full power! Hoping to try it thru a 4x12 soon.

While my hope is that a more powerful gig-worthy amp is coming my way in 2013, I am still lovin' the Class 5.

One thing to mention.....you could say mine has been modded. Popped an output resistor a while back (after an internal fuse went & I swapped out for a higher rated one...then some smoke from the amp was involved....my bad - never trust the eyes when trying to discern the value of a fuse after a few beers + bong hits ). Anyway, the stock resistor was swapped by a local tech for a higher rated one (which was a recommendation on the schematic he located). Since then, the C5 has both worked great and seems to be even more receptive to being hammered by an OD or distortion pedal @ higher volumes. Instead of farting out, the sound just gets *THICK*...in the best of ways. Have an old Telefunken 12AX7 in V1, a Sovtek 12AX7 LPS in V2 (courtesy of Dirty Steve some time back) and a JJ EL84 which is essentially the same as what it came stock with.

As to the specs of the resistor & the values....I'd have to look into that as I did not do the work.


----------



## iron broadsword

Awesome! I find that adjusting the volume level of pedals a little lower fixes the farting issues, and then the sound just becomes bigger as you describe. It's possible the resistor was simply rated for more watts meaning it could survive better, but wouldn't actually change the sound or it's function in the circuit. Hard to say what he did though


----------



## iron broadsword

Well... I'm about to purchase some new power tubes for my class 5. Want to get another JJ, and considering trying out an electro-harmonix. Any recommendations? Not looking to break the bank here, just try some extra flavours. Not looking for more headroom either.


----------



## Roadburn

iron broadsword said:


> Well... I'm about to purchase some new power tubes for my class 5. Want to get another JJ, and considering trying out an electro-harmonix. Any recommendations? Not looking to break the bank here, just try some extra flavours. Not looking for more headroom either.




Don't get an EL84_*M*_ (whatever brand), it increases headroom by ~30%


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> Well... I'm about to purchase some new power tubes for my class 5. Want to get another JJ, and considering trying out an electro-harmonix. Any recommendations? Not looking to break the bank here, just try some extra flavours. Not looking for more headroom either.



I like JJ, but a TAD comes in a close second. Roadburn is right, you don't want an el84M.


----------



## iron broadsword

Anybody try a Preferred Series 7189? Or the reissue Mullard?


----------



## iron broadsword

Well, looks like I'm going with the TAD. TheTubeStore.com says this about it:

_"This tube has the deepest bass, the highest highs and solid mids. In short, they sound a lot like a premium 6V6. No smooth creamy distortion here but tons of rock and roll crunch. If your bored with your normal EL84 tone these are definitely tubes to consider."_

Although I don't need more bass, I certainly have room to crank the treb and mids to compensate if needed. I think this is the one for this order.


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> Well, looks like I'm going with the TAD. TheTubeStore.com says this about it:
> 
> _"This tube has the deepest bass, the highest highs and solid mids. In short, they sound a lot like a premium 6V6. No smooth creamy distortion here but tons of rock and roll crunch. If your bored with your normal EL84 tone these are definitely tubes to consider."_
> 
> Although I don't need more bass, I certainly have room to crank the treb and mids to compensate if needed. I think this is the one for this order.



That's the exact reason I prefer the JJ, but it still sounds great. I think you'll like it.


----------



## fast98dodge

I plugged into the C5 the other day with the DLS Super Lead pedal, no reverb, through my ASW cab and I'm so glad I've kept it... It's a truly modern meets vintage... the Wolfetone Marshallhead pickup in the new guitar really compliments the whole amp setup... If I was ever going to record original material, I would use this setup over plugging straight into my JCM... It's a great, unique tone with both balls and dynamics...


----------



## iron broadsword

^I didn't realize you were going to get rid of it. Glad you didn't eh? 

Placed the order for a JJ and the TAD el84STR. And now I wait... haha. Got an event coming up on Sunday where I'll be playing out at another church, so it's an opportunity to use the Class5 out of the house. Can't wait to stretch it's legs now that I've got the Orpheus MV mod in there.


----------



## DirtySteve

fast98dodge said:


> I plugged into the C5 the other day with the DLS Super Lead pedal, no reverb, through my ASW cab and I'm so glad I've kept it... It's a truly modern meets vintage... the Wolfetone Marshallhead pickup in the new guitar really compliments the whole amp setup... If I was ever going to record original material, I would use this setup over plugging straight into my JCM... It's a great, unique tone with both balls and dynamics...



That's great! I've never heard of that pickup. Glad to hear you're still loving your guitar man.


----------



## fast98dodge

Wolfetone pickups are great pickups and he's a very easy guy to work with... the more I play the new guitar, the more I love it... I have no need for another guitar, this one covers all the bases I need it to cover...


----------



## DirtySteve

I read your post wrong earlier and I thought you were talking about a Love Pedal. What is that DLS Super Lead like? I just looked it up and it looks pretty cool. Did you post about it and I missed it?

My new secret weapon is an Xotic BB Preamp...it kicked my MXRs right to the curb and I haven't used them since. I've had it about 2 months or so and still love it.


----------



## fast98dodge

I think I posted about my Catalinbread DLS when I got it... anywho... the Super Lead was a limited production version of their Dirty Little Secret Mk II... I'm not really using the pedal the way they intended, but it works well to just give the C5 that little bit of extra gain and low end rolloff to give it more of a hotrodded "plexi-ish" sound...

The combination of the whole package from pick to speaker works really well... I'm glad I stepped away from the C5 for a while because now that I've come back to it and have done some knob tweaking, it sounds even better and more dynamic than it did before...


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> Awesome! I find that adjusting the volume level of pedals a little lower fixes the farting issues, and then the sound just becomes bigger as you describe. It's possible the resistor was simply rated for more watts meaning it could survive better, but wouldn't actually change the sound or it's function in the circuit. Hard to say what he did though



For sure, esp w/ distortion. At full roar, the level on the J&H or the MXR go to @ most unity, if not a bit less. But again, it does seem/feel less susceptible to flubbing out w/ those pedals @ high volume since the repair.


----------



## cogr

Does the C5 need to be rebiased when fitting a new EL84


----------



## iron broadsword

Nope, it's cathode biased so it's just plug & play


----------



## iron broadsword

Oh man... just played the C5 at gig level volume for about a half hour through my 1960a. I was hanging on for dear life! What epic tone!!! Sometimes I can't believe the juiciness that comes out of this thing. Vol - 6, Treb 5, Mid 3.5, Bass off. Orpheus MV dialled into whatever doesn't cause hearing loss, haha.


----------



## Concrete Brillo

Just wanted to drop in and say "Hi".

After looking for a new amp for over a year, I ended up with a C5H last night on a whim (as posted at http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/50276-looking-my-first-marshall.html#post788442). I was surprised how loud it could get before breaking up even with my Les Paul that has very hot ceramic pups (498R and 500T). I didn't go past 2 on the dial and it was loud enough to fill my 10' x 12' practice room with sound. It is a far better pedal platform than I expected at those volumes. I do look forward to cranking it this weekend, however!

Cheers!


----------



## iron broadsword

Awesome, and happy NAD!

I think you'll find that it doesn't get a whole lot louder after around 3, mostly it'll just get more saturated. It is a fine amp.. what cab are you using?


----------



## Concrete Brillo

Thanks, iron broadsword!

I got the matching cab for it. It sounds a little honky, but I expect that will improve once the speaker is broken in. If the cab sounds anything like using headphones once broken in I'll be a very, very happy camper.

Quick question... when it is on for a while there is a noticeable smell coming from the amp. Is that the tubes cooking the rubber rings?


----------



## DirtySteve

Welcome to the club man! Give that speaker time to break in. It sounds awesome once it does, but it takes a while.


----------



## iron broadsword

That's just the smell of your tubes sizzlin'. It's a good smell, isn't it?


----------



## Concrete Brillo

DirtySteve said:


> Welcome to the club man! Give that speaker time to break in. It sounds awesome once it does, but it takes a while.


Thanks, DirtySteve! Glad to be here.

I may try the MP3 player trick with the cab face down on the bed to see if that helps with the speaker break-in. I just need to come up with a song to put on a 48 hour loop... La Villa Stangiato [Rush], Eruption [VH] or Hunting Bears [Radiohead].


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, I didn't do that and I mostly used the bedroom trick for low volume for the most part at first so it took mine forever to break in, but once it did it solved all the issues I was trying to fix with tubes and pedals. The quicker the better for sure!


----------



## iron broadsword

Celestion's site (I think that's where I got this info.. if not it was from another reputable source) says that if you crank the amp and play big chunky clean chords for 15 minutes, then crank it higher and punch out some lead and power chords and you'll get yourself something like 90% of the way to breaking in the speaker.


----------



## DirtySteve

My C5 doesn't do clean.


----------



## iron broadsword

That made me grin so hard it kinda hurt


----------



## DirtySteve

Actually, all along I was never interested in cleans and I even put in high gain NOS tubes to get more gain and a tighter feel. Well, that time when I was going to sell my C5 I put the stock tubes back in it and to my surprise, it wasn't tubes I needed....I just needed to get the speaker broken in. Now with the stock tubes it sounds better than it ever did with the high gain tubes in it and it takes pedals better. I have recently even enjoyed playing clean every now and then. I literally had no cleans to speak of before. The biggest impact on feel and tone was getting the speaker to settle in!


----------



## iron broadsword

I didn't really hear a night and day difference with the speaker after it broke in... for me it just felt a little more natural after a while. 

__________________________________________________________________________

Well, just tried out the TAD el84. I like it! I don't know if I like it better than the JJ but it certainly has a nice character to its crunch with the volume at 6 via humbuckers. More testing required, but I'll probably play it out this weekend if I keep liking it this much. You're right though Steve, it is darker than the JJ.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah I had to go back and forth a few times before I decided I like the JJ better. It was close for me. 

I thought the speaker break in was dramatic and I know I'm not the only one. DSL100Dude (the guy that started this thread) said it first and I didn't really think it could be that much, but it was true. Since I was playing mostly with the low power option (bedroom trick), I was well into my second year with it before I noticed the change. I wonder if it has to do with the type of music we play. I'm mostly an all out hard rocker and I thought the change was pretty significant because the bottom tightened up and the highs smoothed out....exactly what I needed.


----------



## iron broadsword

Well, maybe my speaker isn't quite broken in enough yet. I play hard rock too, heh, and most of it is at bedroom volume except one in a while when the wife's out I'll crank it, and any we play out somewhere which is rare-ish.

Also I just read something about TAD's being just premium selected JJ's.. so um what? I'll have to spend some time googling that later on.


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> ...
> Also I just read something about TAD's being just premium selected JJ's.. so um what? I'll have to spend some time googling that later on.



I've never read that and I have one of each sitting in front of me right now and there are many differences in them just by looking at them. I call BS on that.


----------



## iron broadsword

Haha, yeah actually now that you mention it I did notice how much different it looked. Posted here as a reflex before I even thought about it I guess, heh.


----------



## DirtySteve

Don't take my word for it, I don't really know for sure, just doesn't seem right. 

..and don't sweat it anyway man, I stick my foot in my mouth all the time around here.  That's what I love about this place...no one has ever called me out on it!


----------



## SkinnyJ

A quick "one-take" clip of my Strat and Class 5:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KzofMObqCw"]Noodling with my Strat and Class 5 - YouTube[/ame]

At 0:52, I kick in my modded TS-9, but I think it was below unity, hence the slight volume drop.


----------



## iron broadsword

Great vid Skinny!

Hey Steve, ever try an EHx in v1 with a tung-sol in v2? Combined with the JJ el84 this is sounding really epic to me for rock/hard rock stuff. I think I've decided I don't like the TAD, so good call on that. What preamp tubes do you use now?


----------



## SkinnyJ

iron broadsword said:


> Great vid Skinny!


 
Thanks. I just propped up my phone on a bottle of Harpoon IPA and played the first thing that came to mind, thus why it's a little uneven. I'll have to post a vid of my Les Paul next. The TS-9 has a switch on it that changes the amount of bass in the pedal. I've nicknamed it the LP/Strat switch. Reduced bass for the LP and added bass for the Strat.


----------



## JimiRules

SkinnyJ said:


> A quick "one-take" clip of my Strat and Class 5:
> 
> Noodling with my Strat and Class 5 - YouTube
> 
> At 0:52, I kick in my modded TS-9, but I think it was below unity, hence the slight volume drop.



Nice! I've noticed that the Class 5 loves Strats.


----------



## duncan11

Here's my Goldie and a Class 5, tube screamer in front. Volume about half way up on the amp and gain 35% and output about 65% (for more volume) from the TS-


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L8WWkSRH2A]Longshots Hide-a-way - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMA_NYBNcuE]Longshots La Grange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Concrete Brillo

Awesome, duncan11! Nice to see the C5 keep up with a 3 piece (loved the ZZ).


----------



## iron broadsword

iron broadsword said:


> Hey Steve, ever try an EHx in v1 with a tung-sol in v2? Combined with the JJ el84 this is sounding really epic to me for rock/hard rock stuff. I think I've decided I don't like the TAD, so good call on that. What preamp tubes do you use now?



Man.. I just don't like anything but the original shuang (sp?) in V2 with the band. Band practice this afternoon with the tung-sol in there was terrible. Swapped it out mid-practice after a few songs, and put the JJ back in V1. So now I'm back to stock and it sounds amazing again. 

Funny though, I read I think in the manual that Marshall picked the tubes that sounded best with it and boy did they ever. Nothing else seems to feel right in there. I'm still going to try the mesa when I get a chance though. Nothing like beating a dead horse, haha.


----------



## fast98dodge

I have some hotter JJ's for the pre's and a JJ EL844 and it seems to work really well...


----------



## SkinnyJ

I used to run an EL844. It sounded decent, but I cracked it when I was switching to the regular JJ EL84. I'll buy another at some point.


----------



## johnfv

duncan11 said:


> Here's my Goldie and a Class 5, tube screamer in front...


I like seeing gig videos from members and you show the C5 can be a great gig amp.


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> Great vid Skinny!
> 
> Hey Steve, ever try an EHx in v1 with a tung-sol in v2? Combined with the JJ el84 this is sounding really epic to me for rock/hard rock stuff. I think I've decided I don't like the TAD, so good call on that. What preamp tubes do you use now?





iron broadsword said:


> Man.. I just don't like anything but the original shuang (sp?) in V2 with the band. Band practice this afternoon with the tung-sol in there was terrible. Swapped it out mid-practice after a few songs, and put the JJ back in V1. So now I'm back to stock and it sounds amazing again.
> 
> Funny though, I read I think in the manual that Marshall picked the tubes that sounded best with it and boy did they ever. Nothing else seems to feel right in there. I'm still going to try the mesa when I get a chance though. Nothing like beating a dead horse, haha.



I have the stock tubes in right now. I'm not sure what they are, but one is a red label Marshall tube and the other is a white label. I'm not sure which positions they're in. I'm using a NOS RCA el84.


----------



## DirtySteve

Duncan I'll have to check out the vids later...for some reason I missed it yesterday.


----------



## Roadburn

DirtySteve said:


> I have the stock tubes in right now. I'm not sure what they are, but one is a red label Marshall tube and the other is a white label. I'm not sure which positions they're in. I'm using a NOS RCA el84.




Compare the red one with a JJ (I think you have one laying about).
Surprising similarity.
The white one in mine was a Shu...Sha..Shuangan something. One of them Chinese toobs.


----------



## iron broadsword

^ Yeah from what I read the red one is a JJ and the white one is a Shuang I think it's spelled..


----------



## DirtySteve

Actually I don't have a JJ laying around...in fact I don't have any CP tubes laying around anymore except for an EH and a Fender labeled one that I don't know what it is, lol!


----------



## telemarshall

JimiRules said:


> I've noticed that the Class 5 loves Strats.




That it does...


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Hey everybody. I just bought a new C5 over the internet (I'd played one previously and loved it). Got it home and plugged it in, but when I play it for a very short period, the sound cuts out and then there is a very loud high "hissing" type of noise. I contacted the store that I bought the amp from, and the person I spoke to guessed it may be a tube issue but was going to contact Marshall. I thought I'd check here as well to see if you all have any ideas of what may be the problem. I'm pretty clueless on these things as I'm just learning guitar, but I wasn't able to find anything by doing a google search indicating others had similar issues.


----------



## iron broadsword

Could be a bad tube I think, wouldn't be the first time one got busted in transit. Shipping could have also loosened one of the tubes from its socket but that doesn't sound like the issue to me, and I've not seen anybody this issue either. 

post it in the Workbench part of the forum if you haven't already and you should get lots of help.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Great. Thanks for the information. I'll post over there as well.


----------



## DirtySteve

Kilgore Trout said:


> Hey everybody. I just bought a new C5 over the internet (I'd played one previously and loved it). Got it home and plugged it in, but when I play it for a very short period, the sound cuts out and then there is a very loud high "hissing" type of noise. I contacted the store that I bought the amp from, and the person I spoke to guessed it may be a tube issue but was going to contact Marshall. I thought I'd check here as well to see if you all have any ideas of what may be the problem. I'm pretty clueless on these things as I'm just learning guitar, but I wasn't able to find anything by doing a google search indicating others had similar issues.



Welcome Kilgore! A tube would be my first guess as well.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Great. Thanks. I'll wait to hear back from the people I bought the amp from. You all gave me a good sanity check that the tube(s) is at least a reasonable starting place. 

By the way, this is a great thread. I've been reading it a lot since I bought the amp, and there is a lot of great information (and more often than not it gets me excited to get home and continue my guitar studies).


----------



## iron broadsword

Played my C5 out Sunday morning with good results.. I've discovered though that the stock speaker is nowhere near broken in yet, lol. Cause I put it through my 1960a during last night's service and it fixed everything I didn't like about the sound. I think maybe I'm gonna have to start using my C5 on Sundays on a regular basis cause we need to fix this. 

Or maybe I'll do the thing where you blare an ipod through it for a few days.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I was able to get my new Class 5 working by replacing the power tube. I suspect I'll never break my speaker in (see below re: low volumes). 
I’ve been researching how amps work and have some questions I’m curious about. It is mostly out of curiosity, but also to understand things so I can maximize the sound quality to the extent I can. I’m sure these are very basic, but I couldn’t really figure out the answers based on research, so I thought I’d ask the questions in the manner I think about them. As I’m sure the questions, indicate, I’m a noobie, so less technical responses would be the most helpful for me.
Sorry in advance for the long post and all the questions, and thanks in advance for any thoughts. I thought I'd just lay it all out, but thoughts on any of the questions are appreciated.
 (1) Why does the low watt choice of the Class 5 provide such little head room? It would seem like running a weaker signal through the amp would lead to less distortion, not more? 
(2) As a related question, when I play on low power mode, is the distortion coming from only the pre-amp stage, the power amp stage, or both?
(3) If I used an overdrive pedal with the amp on regular power mode, I take it I could get some distortion on lower volume without using low power mode. (I am in a townhouse, so I need to keep the volume quite low.) Would one expect that to sound better to most people (recognizing that “better” is subjective) than using low power mode to get distortion?
(4) It seems like using an overdrive pedal with volume control would be pretty similar to having an amp with master volume. In other words, set the volume on the amp at a certain level that gives you reasonable cleans, and then use the overdrive pedal to drive the preamp tubes when you want distortion (which presumably would affect volume depending on the volume of the overdrive pedal). Recognizing that is not exactly the same, is that the basic idea of master volume?


----------



## DirtySteve

Glad it was just a tube man! 

I may not explain this exactly right, but I'll try. The Class 5 is unique because it uses a huge resistor that always shows a load on the amp even if there is no speaker plugged in. That's why the headphone works. In reality the amp is still running at full power even in low power mode. All that's happening is the headphone out signal is being redirected back to the internal speaker and the ext. speaker out. As far as headroom, I don't notice a difference in low power mode.


----------



## iron broadsword

Yeah as I understand it Steve's got it right. The low power mode happens AFTER the power tubes produce their signal and is the same idea as any resistive load attenuator except with only one setting. The Orpheus master volume mod just makes it adjustable.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Thanks for the infomation. That is very interesting. I was wondering if the low power mode worked like an attenuator, but then I saw some discussions about adding an attenuator to a Class 5 so I talked myself out of that possibility.

Based on my reading, it seems to be pretty universally accepted that the best distortion is what you get by driving the power tubes. Accepting that as true, it seems like there would be no advantage to trying to get distortion at low volume levels when the amp is on full power mode (using a pedal of some sort) versus running it on low power mode and turnin up the volume and getting distortion that way. Is that a reasonable concluson? (And I'm working from the notion that the natural distortion sound of the amp is better than what I'd get from some pedal.)

Hopefully what I'm asking makes sense, as I'm still learning.


----------



## DirtySteve

I think your looking at it right. If you crank the amp on full power and then switch to low power nothing in the signal changes. You are still getting power tube distortion at the lower power, but that the volume is cut going to the speaker. The amp sees no change.

As far as pedals go, I like to run my C5 at about 8 and then goose it with an OD or boost to tighten it up and add a little more saturation.


----------



## iron broadsword

Kilgore Trout said:


> Based on my reading, it seems to be pretty universally accepted that the best distortion is what you get by driving the power tubes. Accepting that as true, it seems like there would be no advantage to trying to get distortion at low volume levels when the amp is on full power mode (using a pedal of some sort) versus running it on low power mode and turnin up the volume and getting distortion that way. Is that a reasonable concluson? (And I'm working from the notion that the natural distortion sound of the amp is better than what I'd get from some pedal.)
> 
> Hopefully what I'm asking makes sense, as I'm still learning.



As far as power tube vs preamp tube distortion goes, it really depends on the kinda music you listen to. I know everybody on the internet thinks power tube saturation is the best but if it's modern rock or metal you're playing, it's probably going to be preamp tube distortion you want. You want it to go THROUGH power tubes but you don't want them to be fully saturated. Some is great though. Power tube crunch has different characteristics and that's why I bought the class 5 to go with my JCM900 cause now I have the best of both worlds imho. I absolutely love my C5 but I wouldn't pick it to play metal or modern rock. Unless it's at a volume where the C5 isn't breaking up much and then the right distortion pedal does the trick very well.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Thanks. I really appreciate the responses.


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> ...Unless it's at a volume where the C5 isn't breaking up much and then the right distortion pedal does the trick very well.



Unless you do like I did for so long using high gain tubes that killed any headroom I had. I've changed back to regular tubes now and it takes distortion pedals better now.


If you want even more headroom go for a Sovtek EL84 M.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

One day I might try high gain tubes, as I like a distorted sound. For now, I'll just stick with the tubes that came with the amp and continue to play around. Frankly, until I learn to play better it is more of a hypotehtical discussion for me anyway. Still learning about all of this stuff, but it is very interesting.


----------



## David Corrales

DirtySteve said:


> Unless you do like I did for so long using high gain tubes that killed any headroom I had. I've changed back to regular tubes now and it takes distortion pedals better now.
> 
> 
> If you want even more headroom go for a Sovtek EL84 M.



As Steve says the trick to pedal crunch is to NOT dime the gain, not even close. Same for the pedal of course!

For example, on my Class 5 I leave the volume pot at 12:00 and it sounds great with pedals... I'll even go up to 1:00 or so, but anymore than that and it becomes a mushy mess.


----------



## paul-e-mann

The head goes for $500 and the combo $250 on Musiciansfriend.com! That makes no sense. marshall class 5 Results | Musician's Friend

My mistake, thats just the cab for $250.


----------



## David Corrales

pedecamp said:


> The head goes for $500 and the combo $250 on Musiciansfriend.com! That makes no sense. marshall class 5 Results | Musician's Friend
> 
> My mistake, thats just the cab for $250.



That's the extension cabinet 

BTW, buy your head from the Music Farm @ eBay. I made a $300 offer and... now it's sitting next to me


----------



## iron broadsword

The class 5 sounds SO righteous through a 4x12 and the head is so compact too! For $300 I'm a little tempted to get one, haha


----------



## David Corrales

iron broadsword said:


> The class 5 sounds SO righteous through a 4x12 and the head is so compact too! For $300 I'm a little tempted to get one, haha



You don't have one ! Get one now before they're gone.


----------



## iron broadsword

I have the combo, I'd like to have the head though also to just keep at the church and run it as a dual rig with my JCM900. I'm lazy and don't want to bring it back and forth every Sunday, cause my goodness... we have a habit of just flying out the door in the nick of time


----------



## David Corrales

And the looks man... I love watching the little vintage style head sitting there.


----------



## iron broadsword

Me too! I've never been a guy that went for vintage tones but I am SO pleased that I went with the C5 as my 2nd amp because it really does everything that my JCM900 can't do. And although I do miss the 900's tones when I play out with the C5, it is just too fun to play not to enjoy completely. It pulls more 'boogeying' playing out of my fingers and sits just as nicely with the band.


----------



## David Corrales

And it's the first amp I actually enjoy using pedals with. It's great!


----------



## iron broadsword

Hey, what settings are you guys running your little beast at? 

I have the Orpheus volume mod so this helps of course... but with my PRS Singlecut I seem to dig the treble and mids maxxed, and the bass at 0. Volume at 5, then rid the guitar's volume for crunch/clean and use either a SHO or a tube screamery thing for more crunch and/or solo tones. However when I played at band levels on Sunday through the 1960a I ran the volume at 7.5, treb 6, mid 5, and bass 2. Rode the guitar volume to clean it up a little, but wouldn't go clean without being too quiet for most applications, and was using a tube screamer for solo tones. Sounded really thick and punchy but I'm not sure if I like it that way without a cleanish option.


----------



## DirtySteve

Volume 8, treb & mids dimed, bass 0-2...since day one!


----------



## samiam

Kilgore Trout said:


> Hey everybody. I just bought a new C5 over the internet (I'd played one previously and loved it). Got it home and plugged it in, but when I play it for a very short period, the sound cuts out and then there is a very loud high "hissing" type of noise. I contacted the store that I bought the amp from, and the person I spoke to guessed it may be a tube issue but was going to contact Marshall. I thought I'd check here as well to see if you all have any ideas of what may be the problem. I'm pretty clueless on these things as I'm just learning guitar, but I wasn't able to find anything by doing a google search indicating others had similar issues.



I had the exact same prob on my C5 head (bought new in box from GC)..never did figure out what it was but I did bring my cab with me back to to the store when I returned it to try another C5 head and it didnt have any problems and all has been good so far. 

Also, I love the amp's tone when cranked but it's too loud to do that all the time, especially in my house. IMO a mandatory purchase along with that amp should be a EQ and a volume pedal! Those along with a distortion and boost pedal into a low volume setting (1-3) will actually get you a decent 80's metal tone at tolerable levels. 

My signal chain:

guitar --> Tuner --> Dynacomp --> OD (hardwire CM2) --> Dist (protone viking) --> rp255 (bypassed except for volume pedal) --> EQ (ge7) --> Chorus --> C5 (bass/mid/treb all at 8; volume at 1) --> cab (mesa thiele)


----------



## iron broadsword

I've got a compressor on my other board that I rarely use.. Do you guys find it useful into the C5 at moderate gain settings?


----------



## iron broadsword

DirtySteve said:


> Volume 8, treb & mids dimed, bass 0-2...since day one!



Haha, well you know what you like at least! I'm gonna have to try that with the band on Sunday.


----------



## DirtySteve

Then I hit it with an OD or boost. (Xotic BB preamp these days) I've never used a compressor. I play HBs, btw.


----------



## samiam

iron broadsword said:


> I've got a compressor on my other board that I rarely use.. Do you guys find it useful into the C5 at moderate gain settings?



I use the compressor pretty much constantly with the distortion pedal..not only for a bit of boost but also to smooth out the tone just a little..i guess for a "creamier" tone.


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> I've got a compressor on my other board that I rarely use.. Do you guys find it useful into the C5 at moderate gain settings?



I've always liked the way the MXR DynaComp "colors" a clean guitar tone. With the ValveKing combo I own, it helps the clean channel sound a bit less sterile.

With my C5, I use it in a way that sort of helps me get a semi clean sound @ higher volumes, as well as an occasional option for a boost/sustain/"smoothing out" of tones when using a dirt box.


----------



## johnfv

jwebb1970 said:


> ...helps me get a semi clean sound @ higher volumes...


+1 a compressor in front of a crunchy amp can help clean things up by knocking down the peaks. I also use the comp to drop the overall level slightly to help get things even more clean.


----------



## Stradlin

Can you guys recommend me a place to buy good and not so expensive tubes?  I'm planning to buy 2 Tung Sol 12ax7 and a JJ EL84.

Any thoughts?

PD: What about the "Matched Gain" and "Balanced Triodes" in preamp tubes stuff? 

PD2: I'm seeing "early" "average" "late" distortion in power tubes  Don't know what is better


----------



## paul-e-mann

Its been a while since I played a C5 and I really liked them. If theres an affordable way to get a master volume installed on a head I would surely consider getting one at some point.


----------



## David Corrales

Stradlin said:


> Can you guys recommend me a place to buy good and not so expensive tubes?  I'm planning to buy 2 Tung Sol 12ax7 and a JJ EL84.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> PD: What about the "Matched Gain" and "Balanced Triodes" in preamp tubes stuff?
> 
> PD2: I'm seeing "early" "average" "late" distortion in power tubes  Don't know what is better



I like the TubeDepot myself. Not sure if it's the cheapest but I've always gotten good tubes and haven't had issues either.

@PD: normally you don't need that for regular preamp tubes. Maybe for a phase inverter you need the matched triode sections.

@PD2: depends on whether you want less or more headroom, respectively.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've had excellent dealings with The Tubestore and Dougstubes.


----------



## SkinnyJ

I'll put in a recommendation for Amplified Parts. They have good prices and fast service.


----------



## iron broadsword

pedecamp said:


> Its been a while since I played a C5 and I really liked them. If theres an affordable way to get a master volume installed on a head I would surely consider getting one at some point.



If you'd settle for an attenuator instead of a master volume then it'd only cost you about $20 and some research. Look up the Orpheus master volume mod.


----------



## iron broadsword

Steve, you were so right! Treb & Mids dimed and the bass on 0-2 depending is the way to go!!! Played in church with it the last 2 days like this and it was killer. I do need cleanish sounds though so I went with volume on 4.5. It's got that classic crunch and I used a SHO to get beyond it into more beefy stuff.


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome man!


----------



## JAC

Some have posted on here that the C5s are being discontinued. Perhaps it is only the heads, I'm not sure. I have no idea what the sales success rate of these things have been, all I know is I'm delighted with my C5H. A few here have suggested having a master volume on these. That sounds like a great idea, I'm certain it would affect the cost as well.


----------



## DirtySteve

I gotta be straight with you guys. Now that my DSL is breaking in I haven't played my C5 in weeks until today and it didn't last long before I went back to my DSL. With my Blades 20 watt on the way soon I just can't see needing it anymore. 

It's been a great amp for almost 3 years now and if it wasn't for my C5 I doubt I'd still be playing and would've quit again by now. I can't see myself ever quitting again and I have my C5 to thank for keeping it interesting enough to make me want to keep with it long enough to find what else it is that works for me gear wise. I've come across some really great guitars and I've learned what pedals work for me. I've learned what is that gives me the sound in my head and I've blown way past my skill level of the previous 20 years (on and off) playing electric guitar. 

I've been on this journey since I started playing again and I wouldn't trade it for anything in the world. It's also thanks to this forum (specifically this thread for the first 2 years) and the awesome people here as much as anything else. I'm not sure where I was going with this except to say that it's a new game now and I'm moving on. I don't have very much space and some things have to go. 

My C5 is going up for sale tomorrow. If any of you guys are interested shoot me a PM. I still have the original box and I will ship within the lower 48, but only to one of you guys and this is the only place I'm mentioning it. If you go back through this thread you know that mine has been taken apart more times than I can count experimenting with tubes and speakers and it shows, but it works great and has no rattle issues. It's been rode hard and put up wet so it'll be a good deal. I also have the Orpheus volume mod installed.

 

...it's for real this time. :cool2:


----------



## David Corrales

I wouldn't sell the Class 5


----------



## iron broadsword

DirtySteve said:


> ...it's for real this time. :cool2:



Well you had a good run with it, but you gotta go with the tone your ears like best. Best of luck to ya man, thanks for all the infos here. And if you're looking to offload any of your EL84's I might be interested. Shoot me a PM or something.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks man. I have a few CP and NOS el84s. My blades amp uses el84s, but I don't have any matched pairs, I'll let you know.


----------



## Groovejunkie

Sorry to say I passed on my black C5 combo to a fellow brother today. Hopefully she will see some good use from her new owner. So my white C5 combo, and C5 head/cab have made the cut and are resting peacefully in the jam room...rock on


----------



## David Corrales

Groovejunkie said:


> Sorry to say I passed on my black C5 combo to a fellow brother today. Hopefully she will see some good use from her new owner. So my white C5 combo, and C5 head/cab have made the cut and are resting peacefully in the jam room...rock on



That's more like sharing the love


----------



## Kev

Steve, mate, Nooooo

Step away from the C5


----------



## fast98dodge

Hey Steve... Unless you need the cash, I wouldn't sell the C5... I thought I would never touch mine again after I bought the JCM-1 head... I came back to it just for kicks months later and it's got a killer tone and feel that the other amp just doesn't have. I dig it for it's uniqueness and character... When I'm playing along to Priest, Maiden, etc... I play the JCM... When I want to hear myself, I play through the C5. It's a really cool amp and everytime I play through it I'm so glad I didn't dump it...

I think if you sell it you will kick yourself within 90 days... I would bet money on it...


----------



## DirtySteve

Well I don't think so, but I don't have room for all my stuff and I have to downsize so the C5 has to go. If I think I've made a mistake down the road I'll look for a used head. That's the way I'm going from here on out...heads and cabs. No more combos for me.


----------



## JeriO

I recently got a Class 5 combo and have put a lot of time and work into it (and too much money, while I was at it...). Anyway, it's okay stock, but to make it sound great, it needs mods. Check out the C5 thread on the Les Paul Forum for Lyle Caldwell's inexpensive mods (sans choke), which greatly improve the amp's sound and versatility. But, the stock speaker is a weak link in the combo and really has to go if you want a serious upgrade. I went so far as to change the output transformer, add a choke, do the Lyle mods (except switches), and put an Eminence Ramrod speaker in AFTER trying a Weber Alnico Silver 10 speaker. I've gigged twice with the amp in a classic rock cover band in small bars with no problem, especially with the mods. I practice with it at home and it's got pretty good tone. I only use a front-end boost pedal live because I use my tone and volume controls on my guitar to control tone and volume. If you need greater projection, as I did last gig, I place it up high on a tall bar stool and back up against a wall for the acoustic backdrop effect. Then I crank it and use my volume control on the guitar and pickups selector for rhythm and lead. I'm a bar gigging geezer who knows after 35 years of constant gigs, it all starts inside you, then goes through the guitar, then the amp, and finally, out the speaker. I consider it the order of importance in sound and tone.

The Class 5 combo is a great little amp once modded a bit.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Here I am on my honeymoon. We are staying in a house in way-the-fuck-upstate NY, with no TV, internet or cell service. So, I brought along my LP and my C5 combo. Since I live in an apt building, I rarely get to run the C5 hot in either mode. So, here I am in this remote house, so I crank it with SD-1 pushing it. What a difference!!! Low power was a little on the "grainy" side, but got me some 'rodded Marshall tones if I put the SD-1 gain around 11-12 o'clock. In regular mode, with the SD-1 active and the volume around 2-3 o'clock... Wow... I was getting some early '80s metal tones. Nice and crunchy with tons of sustain. As someone else stated, the stock speaker has to go. It almost seems to cancel out the bass response, for lack of a better description.

Anyway, I'm currently in civilization right now (Montreal). That's why I can post atm...


----------



## Ewlman

Does anyone have/know where to find the schematic for the latest model (the combo with half power mode...)? Did a quick search here but was unable to find it...

/Ewlman


----------



## DirtySteve

I have a schematic, but it was before the low power switch. I would think the only difference should be that it won't show the single jumper going from the headphone jack to the ext out. to make the low power switch. Pm me with your e-mail if you want it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I've been struggling with how best to use the amp given that I am in a townhome, and the amp gets very loud very quickly (or at least louder than I am comfortable with given our shared wall). Low power mode is good, but it doesn't sound as good to me as it does when it is set for 5 watts.

As I read more and more about the amp, I started to get interested in pedals, particularly the Timmy OD pedal. Mainly because I love the sound of the amp, it was just the volume that was a problem. Normally there are rather long waits for that pedal, but as I was poking around last Friday to learn more about it, I actually found one of the on-line retailers that Paul Cochrane now uses to sell his pedals, with some in stock (GuitarRiot.com, but I'm not sure if they still have some). They sell for the same price as a purchase from Paul directly. I figured what the heck, I'd jump in for $129. I still don't understand how pedals really work but the descriptions of the pedal seemed awfully good. If worse came to worse, I clearly would be able to sell it for the same price I paid, since I know people actually sell them used for quite a bit more than they are sold for new. (I wouldn't do that, but I knew I could be kept whole.)

Anyway, long story longer, I received the pedal yesterday--5 days after ordering. Played with it for about an hour last night, and I have to say it is awesome. I now freel like I can play at very low volumes on the 5 watt setting, and get some lovely sounding distortion. Seems like there will be a ton of possibilities to play around, including using the pedal when the amp is on low power mode to play around with the sound.

In any event, I post this just to let people know that if they struggle with the volume of the amp, and how to get good sounding distortion at lower volumes, the Timmy seems to be an awfully good solution. I am hardly an expert, but the claims that it does not change tone to any noticeable degree seem correct. I am a very happy camper.


----------



## GuitarBuilder

I love my Timmy into my Class 5 - good choice!


----------



## DirtySteve

I was really wanting to try one and have also heard great things, but then I found an Xotic BB preamp for $70 at a pawn shop and I haven't even thought about the Timmy again since. 

Glad you like it man, if I ever get caught up again I might try to find one. I also want to try an OFA modded SD-1 someday, but I can't imagine either one of them being as good as my BB. I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

That's a great price for the Xotic BB preamp. I read great things about that pedal as well.


----------



## DirtySteve

I hope I didn't come across like, na na mines better than yours. I just reread my post and that's the way I saw it. I didn't mean it like that.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I didn't read your post like that at all. Literally didn't even occur to me.


----------



## SkinnyJ

My modded TS-9 and SD-1 sound good for low volume apt playing. However, when I finally got open up the volume and run my SD-1, I was floored (speaker still probably needs to go). It really sounded like 70s/early 80s hard rock/metal. My wife came running into the room asking me if I was trying to take out the windows. Wait until I get a 1987x... Then she can see the true destructive power of a NMV amp, hehehe...

Anyway, this actually makes me gas for one of the 1-watters. I figure that could be a little more apt friendly.


----------



## iron broadsword

Before you toss the G10F-15, imho you should give it time to break in. What I've found is that the speaker sounds really sweet paired with that amp, however if you're trying to milk the amp for more modern tones the speaker does need to go... because that speaker hates modern distortion. Although if that's what you're after this is probably the wrong amp, lol. I've pretty much written off using my Dr. Boogey with this amp now that I've an attenuator (orpheus mv), cause I just friggin' love the ac/dc/led zep crunch that comes out of this thing. Using the DB or any other high gain pedal seems to sound amazing until you get the Class 5 cranked up to where it crunches on it's own, at which point my distortion pedals sound like butt. Boost pedals do great though.


----------



## SkinnyJ

The issue I was having seemed to be bass related. For example, when I would hit a D on the 10th fret, low E on my 'Paul, the note would not resonate. It would die and turn into this flubby hum. It's hard to explain...


----------



## iron broadsword

Odd, don't think I ever had that issue with mine. It does sound very very different though once broken in, and from what I've read many people feel it's the biggest difference in a speaker they've heard.. anyway, just trying to save you some money and frustration, haha.


----------



## DirtySteve

If you go back to the beginning of this thread you would find that I had the same issue with the bass. Once the speaker broke in good all the flub went away, it also tightened up some and smoothed out in the top end. To me it was a significant change and it was then that I didn't have to fight with it anymore. Not only that, but my pedals sounded better with it.

I did try different speakers and ended up with the stock speaker back in it because it sounded best. I tried a Scumback SA10M75 (GB clone) and a WGS Veteran 20, plus the 10" speaker that came in the Blackstar cab I used to have. I don't remember which Celestion speaker it was in the BS cab, but it sounded best out of the 3...still none of them sounded as good as the stock speaker broken in. This is pretty much the findings of everyone I know of that tried different speakers on other forums, too.

The downside is it takes forever for it to break in if you only play at low volume. It took mine almost 2 years playing at low power most of the time.


----------



## SkinnyJ

I'm at roughly year two of ownership, so I guess I can wait it out a little longer.


----------



## DirtySteve

If you've played mostly at low power/volume so far then you're probably close. If you can crank it now and then from here it won't take long. If you do crank it then you are probably already there and it's still just not quite right. I didn't want to talk it down, but even though I noticed a significant change...there's still something I'm not gelling with and I can't put my finger on it. That's the only reason I'm looking elsewhere now. The C5 is awesome and it's been my favorite amp in 20 years of looking, but it's still not "it".


----------



## Deacon_Blue

As a n00b, I will go back and check out the 168 pages of posts for the answers to my questions; in the meantime, I have a Class 5 Combo on order; therefore I'm looking for the information that isn't in the owner's manual. 
Personally, I'm to the point in my life when I can afford the stuff I want instead of what will get me by (solid state) - so I'm new to Tube Amps and I'm realistic enough to know that I'll never need a handwired full stack. Hence the Class 5.
So, I'm thinking that stock isn't going to be sufficient - I've seen a lot of discussions about what tubes will do what to the tone of the amp. Has anyone switched out the speaker?
I'll stop the ramble now and submit a request for information on what the group has learned about the care and feeding of your tube amp.
Thanks for the indulgence- 

Shane~


----------



## iron broadsword

Grats on your new purchase and welcome aboard the forum! Steve's been through the speaker swap trip and can tell you better than me, but the common consensus is that the stock speaker is ideal for this amp. So many guys have gone looking for better it seems but most of the time they go back to stock as far as the speaker is concerned. It'll do the ac/dc, led zep, bluesy breakup thing all day long. If that's not what you want from the amp then idk maybe it's not the right amp.


----------



## DirtySteve

Deacon_Blue said:


> As a n00b, I will go back and check out the 168 pages of posts for the answers to my questions; in the meantime, I have a Class 5 Combo on order; therefore I'm looking for the information that isn't in the owner's manual.
> Personally, I'm to the point in my life when I can afford the stuff I want instead of what will get me by (solid state) - so I'm new to Tube Amps and I'm realistic enough to know that I'll never need a handwired full stack. Hence the Class 5.
> So, I'm thinking that stock isn't going to be sufficient - I've seen a lot of discussions about what tubes will do what to the tone of the amp. Has anyone switched out the speaker?
> I'll stop the ramble now and submit a request for information on what the group has learned about the care and feeding of your tube amp.
> Thanks for the indulgence-
> 
> Shane~



Welcome to the forum man and congrats on your first tube amp! Take a look at my post 3 up from yours for my opinion on speakers. ^^^ 

There are some guys on here that have done some mods, hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## iron broadsword

I've been test-driving a boss cs-3 modded for ultra transparency (the "big fat" mod) to reduce the amp's drive and get a cleaner sound, which is obviously more compressed as well. So far I'm loving it! I set the amp's volume to about 5.5 with humbuckers so it's got some good power chord action going on, and turning the compressor on gives me almost like a second channel. It's not 100% clean but it's close and I love the sound, so long as I ride the compression quite low.. the volume is just a little less than my driven tone, which should be just about where I want it with the band.. but time will tell. 

For leads I was using a SHO but I'm gonna try an xotic RC booster, so I can roll off the lows a bit while pushing the volume. So far it's great.. might have to bring the amp to church on Sunday to see how it performs.


----------



## jwebb1970

iron broadsword said:


> I've been test-driving a boss cs-3 modded for ultra transparency (the "big fat" mod) to reduce the amp's drive and get a cleaner sound, which is obviously more compressed as well. So far I'm loving it! I set the amp's volume to about 5.5 with humbuckers so it's got some good power chord action going on, and turning the compressor on gives me almost like a second channel. It's not 100% clean but it's close and I love the sound, so long as I ride the compression quite low.. the volume is just a little less than my driven tone, which should be just about where I want it with the band.. but time will tell.
> 
> For leads I was using a SHO but I'm gonna try an xotic RC booster, so I can roll off the lows a bit while pushing the volume. So far it's great.. might have to bring the amp to church on Sunday to see how it performs.



I do the same thing w/ a Dyna Comp.

Having my stompers all in front of the C5 (including an analog delay) can make a compressor an invaluable tool. With the C5 (or any non-FX loop equipped amp) fairly cranked, echo out front can take on a nasty sound (repeats breaking up). The Dyna Comp tames the signal going into the Carbon Copy & amp a bit & allows for "clean" sounds with nice sounding echo. These days, most of my dirt is coming from pedals, so having the echo out front is a non-issue.


----------



## iron broadsword

Cool, yeah it has a nice quality to it this way, and to be honest it was just taking up space on my jcm900 board... most of the stuff there is to be honest. The only pedals I use with the 900 these days are two stages of boost and a smallstone once in a blue moon for some warbles. 

What you said about the delay out front is spot on to what I'm dealing with, so I find myself using very little of it. Sounds great when I run the compressor in front though!


----------



## axe4me

Sticking my toe in the water...................


----------



## iron broadsword

...and then some! lol


----------



## iron broadsword

Just a small quickly-recorded clip from a song I've been working on. Canned drums and bass at the moment, and the class 5 cranked to 10 in front of my computer, lol. Not enough here to post in the cellar but I am just LOVING the tone out of this friggin' amp even if the recording of it kinda sucks. Two rhythm tracks panned L/R and a lead on top. 

Please pardon the sloppy playing, this was the result of a recorded jam. 

http://ghostsauce.net/random/__My God.m4a


----------



## Groovejunkie

awesome, love it!


----------



## DirtySteve

That sounded really good to me, too! What guitar were you using?...my C5 is much more aggressive sounding than that...even at 8 on the volume. ...but I'm running some pretty hot HBs in my guitars.


...yes I still have my C5.


----------



## DirtySteve

axe4me said:


> Sticking my toe in the water...................



I miss the look of my cream C5,  ...mine had the gold logo like the one on the bottom left and it's a damn sexy amp!


----------



## iron broadsword

That's my PRS singlecut standard.. comes with PRS #7 pickups, which are not very hot. That's why I use a SHO in front sometimes.


----------



## DirtySteve

One of these days I'm going to try a PRS just to see what it's all about. I've never played one.


----------



## Groovejunkie

DirtySteve said:


> I miss the look of my cream C5,  ...mine had the gold logo like the one on the bottom left and it's a damn sexy amp!



I've whittled my C5 collection down to the head & cab, and the cream combo. Every once in a while I look at them and think....maybe I should sell them...and then I think.......na!!


----------



## axe4me

DirtySteve said:


> I miss the look of my cream C5,  ...mine had the gold logo like the one on the bottom left and it's a damn sexy amp!




The C 5's with the all white Marshall script are part of the Sam Ash limited edition series.
I have #27; 28 & 29 out of 100.


----------



## iron broadsword

DirtySteve said:


> That sounded really good to me, too! What guitar were you using?...my C5 is much more aggressive sounding than that...even at 8 on the volume. ...but I'm running some pretty hot HBs in my guitars.
> 
> 
> ...yes I still have my C5.



Got any clips of that? It'd be interesting to know how raunchy it can get.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I too thought the clip sounded great.


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> Got any clips of that? It'd be interesting to know how raunchy it can get.



No, I don't have anyway to record yet.  I'm going to be looking into that next, but I've had other priorities..._again_. I may or may not still have my C5 by the time I'm able to record, but if I do I'll try to get you something.


----------



## iron broadsword

Who says the class 5 can't do metal?!
http://ghostsauce.net/random/Class 5 tones - epic bad playing.m4a

'Nother clip.. This time it's a really raw single take of me playing terribly with either the C5 straight in or with a BBE green screamer. Sorry about the same riffs but I did this to show off the higher gain settings that I like to use with this thing. C5 settings were Vol10, Treb8, Mid10, Bass1. Orpheus attenuator adjusted to 'ears not bleeding'. BBE is not stock.. it's got a different chip and now has some germanium clippers, basically the same thing except transparent. Got it's gain at 5 and it is boosting the signal slightly. The straight-in tone is the exact same as what I had going on in that song clip I posted a few days ago.

Anyway, sounds really hollow because of the nook that my computer sits in and the C5's sound is reverbing all around in there. But what can ya do.


----------



## fstrat59slp

Its been awhile but I'm still rockin the c5 head!!


----------



## iron broadsword

Picked up another C5 (C5 model) combo for my mother-in-law last night for $250! Looks brand new and sounds great. Got a little bit of rattle going on but I think it's the tube retainer.. gonna pop that out on Monday, and solder the wire to enable low power mode. She's 73 and rocks an Les Paul through it, lol. Couldn't believe it when she first said that she'd go with the class 5 hands down. 

I will say though that the older model has sweeter bass response. Or, at least it seems this way without really testing it out yet. And to be fair I do play with giant strings tuned to drop Bb and the one I tested this was standard and had brighter strings, haha. Anyways, it'll be interesting to test it out a lil' more and see. I think maybe the different back might affect it a little.


----------



## Old Toby

*One year C5 report*

My one year report on my C5 combo. 
First, I'm still totally in love with her, the tone and the looks. She sits next to the TV about 8 foot in front of me. The other day while watching a movie with my wife she says " Are you looking at your amp?" I said "Um Nooooo" .
My fav setting is V10 T 7 M10 B3. The guitar vol takes it from there. When I have to turn down I use an OCD for distortion and a Holy Grail Nano for verb. 
For blues the Vol goes down to 3 touch of verb and sometimes a Trill Tremolo pedal makes it in there. 
I just put in a fresh set of JJ tubes from Amplified parts. The stockers sounded fine to me, just thought it was time for backups. V1 was a white Marshall labeled ECC83 and V2 had a red Marshall label. The power tube was a JJ with the number 22 hand written on it. Side by side it's obvious the red Marshall labeled tube is a JJ. I rolled them one at a time, the only change was when I swapped the white label, tone got a little harder, colder, maybe more 80s. 
I'll probably go back to stock. 
I've run her thru a sealed Blackstar 1x12, a sealed Bulgera 4x12 and my Fender Twins speakers and... I prefer the stock speaker. 
She sometimes makes it down to my jam room, and sometimes goes to my buddies with me for a night of Jack&Coke&Blues. I got her to be my living room amp a she excels at that. The most musical amp I own and one of the best purchases of my life.


----------



## Superfede92

Can you te me if this is the new or old version?

MARSHALL CLASS 5 - #2782585 | su MercatinoMusicale.com in Amplificatori - Combo

Btw di you recommend this little amp?


----------



## iron broadsword

That's the first version only it has a 3-piece back. So probably no low power mode unless he installed the required wire to make it work (easy), and it will be a pain to swap the tubes. Steve got real good at reaching up inside to swap the tubes but I don't think I'd be able to get my short stubby fingers in there. It could have 'the rattle' but some sticky foam, removing the tube retainer, and securing the speaker wire should fix it from everything I've read.


----------



## Superfede92

Can you tell me how to recognise the versions? Cause i need the low power...
I'm thinking of buying a class 5 cause I study at university in another city from where i live ( at home I have an afd), and I'd love to have a little marshall also here where I study... At the moment here to be honest I already have to little amps, a micro terror and a blackstar ht1r... But i could sell the ht1 and buy a class 5...


----------



## jwebb1970

Superfede92 said:


> Can you tell me how to recognise the versions? Cause i need the low power...
> I'm thinking of buying a class 5 cause I study at university in another city from where i live ( at home I have an afd), and I'd love to have a little marshall also here where I study... At the moment here to be honest I already have to little amps, a micro terror and a blackstar ht1r... But i could sell the ht1 and buy a class 5...



On the combo, I believe the model # for the last revision (3 pc back, slightly beefed up cab/chassis, different tube placement, LP switch) is C5-01.


----------



## jwebb1970

*Re: One year C5 report*



Old Toby said:


> My one year report on my C5 combo.
> First, I'm still totally in love with her, the tone and the looks. She sits next to the TV about 8 foot in front of me. The other day while watching a movie with my wife she says " Are you looking at your amp?" I said "Um Nooooo" .
> My fav setting is V10 T 7 M10 B3. The guitar vol takes it from there. When I have to turn down I use an OCD for distortion and a Holy Grail Nano for verb.
> For blues the Vol goes down to 3 touch of verb and sometimes a Trill Tremolo pedal makes it in there.
> I just put in a fresh set of JJ tubes from Amplified parts. The stockers sounded fine to me, just thought it was time for backups. V1 was a white Marshall labeled ECC83 and V2 had a red Marshall label. The power tube was a JJ with the number 22 hand written on it. Side by side it's obvious the red Marshall labeled tube is a JJ. I rolled them one at a time, the only change was when I swapped the white label, tone got a little harder, colder, maybe more 80s.
> I'll probably go back to stock.
> I've run her thru a sealed Blackstar 1x12, a sealed Bulgera 4x12 and my Fender Twins speakers and... I prefer the stock speaker.
> She sometimes makes it down to my jam room, and sometimes goes to my buddies with me for a night of Jack&Coke&Blues. I got her to be my living room amp a she excels at that. The most musical amp I own and one of the best purchases of my life.




My C5 combo is certainly powerful enough to keep up with my next door neighbor's drumkit in a small room.


----------



## iron broadsword

Superfede92 said:


> Can you tell me how to recognise the versions? Cause i need the low power...
> I'm thinking of buying a class 5 cause I study at university in another city from where i live ( at home I have an afd), and I'd love to have a little marshall also here where I study... At the moment here to be honest I already have to little amps, a micro terror and a blackstar ht1r... But i could sell the ht1 and buy a class 5...



On the picture of the back down at the bottom right you can see that it says model no: C5. The later version was called C5-01. There were two versions of the C5 model though, a once-piece back and a three-piece back. They went to the 3 piece to help with rattlin'. 

Only the C5-01 model came with the low power mode, but to get it on the early ones you just have to solder a single wire. 10 minute job, easy peasy. I just bought one for my mother in law and installed the wire on Monday. To fix the rattle I just secured the speaker wire which stupidly hangs onto the speaker (so of course it buzzes as the air moves around), and removed the wire tube retainer but I don't think that was necessary. IF it still has an issue I'll do the sticky foam but I don't see it being needed.


----------



## iron broadsword

*Re: One year C5 report*



jwebb1970 said:


> My C5 combo is certainly powerful enough to keep up with my next door neighbor's drumkit in a small room.



Def! As long as you don't need a lot of headroom, and really if you do you bought the wrong amp, lol. If I didn't have the Orpheus attenuator installed then I'd be forced to use pedals to get dirt in any situation I use it in. Our drummer doesn't pull punches, but she's not smashing atoms.


----------



## RawkOn

Hey everyone! I'm new to the forum and saw this dedicated thread for Class 5 owners. I LOVE my Class 5! I have the head/cab version.


----------



## DirtySteve

Welcome!


----------



## iron broadsword

Anybody here ever try a set of EMGs (81/85) through their class 5? I'm eventually going to pick up a little epiphone lp special II and I love that EMG combo for what it does. Just lookin' at my options.


----------



## JayCM800

iron b., i have a pair of 81s in one of my strats and i play it all the time thru my Class 5. 

I think a rolled-off volume 81 in the neck sounds great! It's my "secret weapon" for jazz-y cleans...


----------



## Deacon_Blue

Hey, all-
I don't think I've posted since I got my C5 about three weeks ago. It's everything I thought it would be. I've got the combo amp with the low power switch. Whoever put that in should be knighted by the Queen IMO. 
I do feel a bit guilty though, since I've gotten the C5 I've neglected the Yamaha THR10 my wife bought me in January. 
I'm going to have to discipline myself to share the tone with my other amps. 
It's such a hard life. 
Cheers~


----------



## telemarshall

I had the chance to CRANK my C5 (first version) up today with my new Gibson Melody Maker Special while the wife was away, and I'm here to tell you that it sounded sweet with those P90's... Crunch City..


----------



## axe4me

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfZgPson-xo]Chris George & Joe Bonamassa - Marshall Class 5 Launch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jcm800gridlock

“EP Booster” and C5, Wow!

My wife was working in the office next to my music room yesterday and I wanted to get a little guitar time in, so I got out my C5-01 combo, my Strat, and pedal board and set the amp to .1 watt mode. 

This is the first time that I got to try my new "EP Booster" with the Class 5. Wow what a difference, this pedal made the amp come alive and add some warmth and sparkle to the amp at whisper level volumes. 

I also used my “Holy Grail” reverb pedal, and my Fulltone “OCD” with the level set just a notch above zero and the gain at 1 o’clock.

Great tones at .1 watt mode (to me, better than the JMP1 that I owned for a short time) at bedroom volume levels. I got to turn the volume up later and the C5 sounded even "EP Booster". 

I recommend testing the “EP Booster” with your C5.

Gridlock


----------



## SS12

A few questions. 
First, and most important, what makes an amp microphonic? I have a Class 5, that even after completely changing all the tubes, it is still microphonic, to the point of having feedback with the guitar turned all the way down.
Also, thoughts on using a 12AT7 as the first tube to gain more headroom.
And finely, how do I start a post?


----------



## SS12

I'm not sure even how to get replies, I'm csbergonzoni@yahoo.com


----------



## DirtySteve

SS12 said:


> A few questions.
> First, and most important, what makes an amp microphonic? I have a Class 5, that even after completely changing all the tubes, it is still microphonic, to the point of having feedback with the guitar turned all the way down.
> Also, thoughts on using a 12AT7 as the first tube to gain more headroom.
> And finely, how do I start a post?



Hey SS12,  I'm not sure why it would be microphonic if it's not the tubes. It could be another problem. I've never experienced it so I'm not sure what microphonic sounds like, but if it's not the tubes I don't know. Have you tried a different guitar and cable? If you use pedals, bypass them and plug straight into the amp and see if it still does it.

You can start a new thread by clicking the "new thread" button at the top of the section you want to post it in, if you back out of here to the main amp page you'll see the button at the top left corner of the page.


----------



## SS12

I have tried a different cord, a different guitar, and an external speaker cabinet. Thank you for responding, I will try to start a new thread on this one.


----------



## MM54

Since in the past I've gotten a lot of interest from Class5 owners, I'll share this here:

Orders for CA10s to be built this summer are currently being accepted, for more information (including demos) check out Lachesky Amplifiers - Home Page


----------



## jwebb1970

jcm800gridlock said:


> “EP Booster” and C5, Wow!
> 
> My wife was working in the office next to my music room yesterday and I wanted to get a little guitar time in, so I got out my C5-01 combo, my Strat, and pedal board and set the amp to .1 watt mode.
> 
> This is the first time that I got to try my new "EP Booster" with the Class 5. Wow what a difference, this pedal made the amp come alive and add some warmth and sparkle to the amp at whisper level volumes.
> 
> I also used my “Holy Grail” reverb pedal, and my Fulltone “OCD” with the level set just a notch above zero and the gain at 1 o’clock.
> 
> Great tones at .1 watt mode (to me, better than the JMP1 that I owned for a short time) at bedroom volume levels. I got to turn the volume up later and the C5 sounded even "EP Booster".
> 
> I recommend testing the “EP Booster” with your C5.
> 
> Gridlock



I've read a bit about this pedal - sounds cool (although I already have boost stompers....but one can always use another pedal )

Sounds a bit like what the more popular mods might do to a C5. So, perhaps the Xotic pedal is the "Class 5 mods in a pedal?"

Color me curious about the EP Booster now thanks to your post.


----------



## DirtySteve

Don't know about the boost, but this one's awesome with the C5. It kicked all my other pedals to the curb!


----------



## SS12

I have a Rockett Pedals "Blue Note" Pedal. It's somewhat a pre-amp/overdrive pedal. It's much more subtle that most overdrives, but has a boost switch that gives it more punch. I have never been much of a pedal guy in the past, but I do have to say that it is by far the best pedal I have ever heard for pre-amp, overdrive. Check it out on Youtube, or give it a try in the store. I simply love this pedal, especially for blues. It even sound good through a Silver face Fender Twin Reverb (The king of clean) which is something I didn't think was possible.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

jwebb1970 said:


> I've read a bit about this pedal - sounds cool (although I already have boost stompers....but one can always use another pedal )
> 
> Sounds a bit like what the more popular mods might do to a C5. So, perhaps the Xotic pedal is the "Class 5 mods in a pedal?"
> 
> Color me curious about the EP Booster now thanks to your post.



Yes this pedal is staying on my board. It sounds great with my blackface Fender Vibrolux Reverb also.


----------



## jpaoletti

Hi folks, having a hard time scanning through 169 pages here to find what I'm looking for.
I'm loving my Class 5. Was wondering about pedals? I currently have an MXR 78 Custom Badass Distortion and the MXR Micro flanger. I don't use either one too much. I use the flanger a little more though. Any ways I got the distortion to use for lower volumes when my wife can't take the volume level. However at lower volumes it just doesn't have the tone as when the amp is turned up with its natural overdrive. Sounds a little thin. 
Any recommendations on something for use at a lower volume that could still get me the tone of the amp cranked? Or is that just the nature of amps? Just a hobby player in my basement. Looking for classic rock tone only. Was thinking a TS9 or similar. 
Also don't want to spend too much. Prob $100 or less per pedal.

Also should I reconsider my flanger? I usually keep the rate rather low and the regen no more than half way. Looking for a little shimmer playing clean.

Also considering a tuner. Anyone have experience with the Snark or the TC Polytuner?

I have a Gibson SG Jr. with single P-90. Sounds awesome through my Class 5. Usually volume on amp between 4 and 6.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## jcm800gridlock

jpaoletti said:


> Hi folks, having a hard time scanning through 169 pages here to find what I'm looking for.
> I'm loving my Class 5. Was wondering about pedals? I currently have an MXR 78 Custom Badass Distortion and the MXR Micro flanger. I don't use either one too much. I use the flanger a little more though. Any ways I got the distortion to use for lower volumes when my wife can't take the volume level. However at lower volumes it just doesn't have the tone as when the amp is turned up with its natural overdrive. Sounds a little thin.
> Any recommendations on something for use at a lower volume that could still get me the tone of the amp cranked? Or is that just the nature of amps? Just a hobby player in my basement. Looking for classic rock tone only. Was thinking a TS9 or similar.
> Also don't want to spend too much. Prob $100 or less per pedal.
> 
> Also should I reconsider my flanger? I usually keep the rate rather low and the regen no more than half way. Looking for a little shimmer playing clean.
> 
> Also considering a tuner. Anyone have experience with the Snark or the TC Polytuner?
> 
> I have a Gibson SG Jr. with single P-90. Sounds awesome through my Class 5. Usually volume on amp between 4 and 6.
> Thanks,
> Jason



These are all over your $100 limit (each) but I am happy with these and my C5-01:

Fullton OCD $135 new
EB Booster $115 new
Holy Grail Nano $115 new
Boss Tuner


----------



## DirtySteve

I didn't like the '78 Badass with my C5 at all! 

Of course it's only my opinion, but after trying a ton of ODs (all the usual suggestions) trust me...this is the one you want. 





It also has an internal switch that switches from the M-66 to a ZW. You can see I put an external switch on mine and both modes sound great.

edit: I'm assuming yours has a low power switch...does it? ...also, if an OD isn't enough I highly recommend the MXR Classic Distortion! I have both and it also stacks great with the Classic OD and they both sound awesome with the C5...even if it's cranked!

...my 2 cents.


----------



## jpaoletti

Thanks guys. DirtySteve, is mxr not making those any more? I don't see them on their site or GC's. With an OD will it give me the tone of a cranked Class 5 at a lower volume?


----------



## minerman

I've been looking at the Class 5 heads, Marshall GAS.....trying to wait & see what they (Marshall) come out with this year, but don't know if I can wait that long or not....

I've read lots of reviews about this amp, a few in particular keep popping into my mind, is this thing close to being a "baby plexi"???? Anything to this guys??? For $350 new, if it's even in the ballpark I couldn't go wrong, & it would satisfy my Marshall GAS.....for now......


----------



## jwebb1970

jpaoletti said:


> Thanks guys. DirtySteve, is mxr not making those any more? I don't see them on their site or GC's. With an OD will it give me the tone of a cranked Class 5 at a lower volume?



Special run (assembled in Taiwan, as opposed to US) exclusively for GC stores. Not on their website - you would need to check an actual store. Were initially made for a GC anniversary/holiday promotion (along w/ a Classic Distortion & red GCB95 Crybaby wahs). Most GCs I have been in out in CA have' em in stock. They may also come in off white w/ green lettering (opposite of the one Steve showed you) - picked one up myself last year for under $30. 

My brother in law currently has it, as I've been using the MXR Custom Badass OD as my main boost.


----------



## jpaoletti

> My brother in law currently has it, as I've been using the MXR Custom Badass OD as my main boost.



I've been eyeing that Badass OD as well. How does it compare to the classic OD?


----------



## iron broadsword

minerman said:


> I've been looking at the Class 5 heads, Marshall GAS.....trying to wait & see what they (Marshall) come out with this year, but don't know if I can wait that long or not....
> 
> I've read lots of reviews about this amp, a few in particular keep popping into my mind, is this thing close to being a "baby plexi"???? Anything to this guys??? For $350 new, if it's even in the ballpark I couldn't go wrong, & it would satisfy my Marshall GAS.....for now......



It's got the plexi spirit going on. Power tube crunchiness all day long, but on it's own it won't do modern hard rock/metal.. and to really be a perfect amp you'll want an attenuator (I use the Orpheus one).. costs about $25 and is easy to install.


----------



## minerman

Thanks Iron B,
Dunno if I'd have to use the mod/attenuator or not, as I use a home-made ISO box that I put my 1x12's in & mic 'em up (I can dime my Tweaker 15w head, & as long as it isn't late at night, usually doesn't bother my family....still gonna build another "inner" box for my ISO & it should be pretty much silent if I ever get around to doing that...).....but pedals, sure, from what I've read, I'd have to use a pedal or two for the gain I want.....

Thanks again, still waiting on Marshall, but it's gettin' tough over here....


----------



## jwebb1970

jpaoletti said:


> I've been eyeing that Badass OD as well. How does it compare to the classic OD?



Both are great OD pedals. The Classic is potentially less pricey (have seen them going for anywhere from $25 to $49 new) - and in reality, the internal switch allows you to choose from 2 circuits found in much more expensive MXR pedals - the GTOD (Tube Screamer clone) & The Zakk Wylde OD. And it is an easy mod to move the internal switch to an added external one. It may be a bit of a search to get one of these if your local GC store does not still have 'em. I bought one over a year ago for around $25 when my local store was blowing them out (they still had a few in stock as of last week when I was in for strings)

The Modified OD is, to me at least, more versatile. I can get essentially both basic sounds from the Classic, but with more variables. The Bump switch adds an additional serving of low/mid boost & the 100hz knob gives you total control over how much or how little low end you need - ends the worry of potential low end loss from your OD pedal when using it in front of an already cookin' amp. And the gold finish does make it look like it was made to place in front of a Marshall. 

I use the Modified OD as my boost for everything else it is in front of, be it my other dirt boxes or the C5 when running just that amp alone.

The one physical difference I have noticed is that the Taiwanese built Classic has a slightly "cheaper" feeling footswitch than the US built Custom Badass pedal. Still worked fine & no audible "pop" when activating it - just did not feel as smooth as the usual MXR switch (despite looking identical). And AFAIK, the Classic OD does not feature true bypass switching like the Modified OD, but I could be wrong on that point.

My brother in law has been using my Classic in front of a Fender Hot Rod Deluxe recently & has really enjoyed it.


----------



## VintageVibe

axe4me said:


> The C 5's with the all white Marshall script are part of the Sam Ash limited edition series.
> I have #27; 28 & 29 out of 100.


 

And I have #46! Picked it up over the holidays from Sam Ash. Had been waiting a long time for an affordable single channel, low wattage Marshall. I love this baby! It could probably use a little tightening up on the low end, so if anyone has a tube suggestion, let me hear it.


----------



## iron broadsword

Grats! You just need to break in the speaker, the G10F-15 is infamous in the way it sounds before it's broken in. In my experience the stock tubes are best (V1 - JJ, V2 - Shuguang, JJ EL84)


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> Grats! You just need to break in the speaker, the G10F-15 is infamous in the way it sounds before it's broken in. In my experience the stock tubes are best (V1 - JJ, V2 - Shuguang, JJ EL84)



Most definitely this ^^ ...and get an OD! ...see suggestions above, but really anything that can act as a boost.  ...and Welcome to MF, man!


----------



## GreaserMatt

Just picked up one of the heads used; I love it...


----------



## iron broadsword

Grats matt!

Steve, I'm using 2x JJ in the preamp right now because my local music store didn't stock the Shuguangs and I needed em' fast... Haven't had a chance yet to stretch their legs so I don't know what it's going to sound like at higher volume. Ever try that combo?


----------



## Kev

iron broadsword said:


> Grats! You just need to break in the speaker, the G10F-15 is infamous in the way it sounds before it's broken in. In my experience the stock tubes are best (V1 - JJ, V2 - Shuguang, JJ EL84)



Didnt realise just how much this amp improves once the speaker has broken in until recently when I had to replace my 2 year old, well broken in G10f-15 with a new one, amp now sounds like a blanket has been thrown over it


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Kev, why did you have to replace it? If you said I forgot. 

Iron, I think JJs are what's in mine right now, at least one of them is, but mine came stock with a relabeled JJ and something else.


----------



## Kev

I think I must have blown it somehow, it started buzzing like mad as if something had come loose. A new one from Marshall was only £26 but I now have to break it in all over again


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, that makes you a pretty good authority on how big of a difference it makes once it breaks in.


----------



## Kev

Yeah, and there's nothing subtle about the difference, it's like night and day


----------



## Kev

Sorry Steve, meant to ask, how's your new set up working out for you ?


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry I didn't make it right back earlier, man. 

Well I wasn't going to talk about it in this thread, but the new amp is AWESOME!!! It's exactly what I've been looking for and the best part it it does it without pedals! Did you hear the clips? Look in the "other amps" section for my thread (1st page, Firebolt 20) the clips aren't mine, but they do it justice...especially the 30 minute soundcloud one.  (don't look too close lol, just listen to what it sounds like )


----------



## Kev

Nice one mate, glad to hear it  

Not heard the clip yet (I'm on my phone with a shit reception) but I'll give it a listen 

I like the look of it; it's a cool looking set up


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks man, it's the prototype and he had to fire his help in the middle of it so he had to build the cab himself. It's got some issues, but this was the first one. I got a huge discount for being the first and I didn't really pay for the cabs so it's all good. It was the amp itself that I wanted and it does not disappoint!


----------



## daniel83

Hi all!

First poster here, I've just pulled a trigger and got the C5-01 combo and just love this piece of beauty!!! I paid around 300 euros brand new on sale so couldn't be happier... 

Dan


----------



## DirtySteve

Welcome and congrats! Sweet Charvel, too.


----------



## daniel83

Thanks, Steve!


----------



## iron broadsword

Gratz man, enjoy that beast! 

Still loving my combo, and the tone through my 1960a is absolutely amazing. Through the G10F-15 it's still great but power tube crunch moving a lot of air is just unstoppable.


----------



## jpaoletti

What are some must have pedals for the Class 5? I'm thinking about a Big Muff. 
Also I'm thinking about a delay. I've never used one, but been reading they might not be so great into an overdriven amp? Anyone use delay with their Class 5? If I do get one, digital or analog?
Thanks .


----------



## jwebb1970

jpaoletti said:


> What are some must have pedals for the Class 5? I'm thinking about a Big Muff.
> Also I'm thinking about a delay. I've never used one, but been reading they might not be so great into an overdriven amp? Anyone use delay with their Class 5? If I do get one, digital or analog?
> Thanks .



First off, I have had my C5 combo for about a year & a half now. Like most any amp, especially one of a more old school pedigree like ours, it can be a bit challenging to find the right combo of pedals & settings to get YOUR ideal, or at least pretty kickass, tone. But I will say that some pedals I may have once thought were not the best choice w/ a C5 I later - thru experimentation & rethinking how it SHOULD be set - found to complement the amp nicely.

As far as distortion or fuzz, your ears are the best judge as to what works best for you. The C5, by design, lacks in the clean headroom department. It can be easy to cause it to sound as if it's "farting out" if slammed hard w/ a distortion pedal while at any volume above 3 or 4. I have found distortion boxes work best w/ a C5 by making sure the pedal's level/output is set low - lower than you would in front of a "cleaner" amp. And often, as the amp volume increases, I will sometimes decrease the gain on the pedal, allowing for a mix of the amp' own clipping along with what the pedal is doing to things. At lower volumes, though, pretty much any good dirt box will sound nice.

More commonly, C5 users will add a clean (or semi-clean) boost via an overdrive pedal. Again, there are hundreds of OD/boost options out there - and plenty recommended in this thread. This will let you get more grind & oomph out of an already cranked C5, and can get you into classic hard rock, and even some old school metal-ish, tones "naturally" (i.e. - boosting the naturally overdriven amp).

For echo, I'll start with my own unscientific opinion. Go analog! Without a way to put insert echo or any other effect in between pre & power amp sections, you will not be able to achieve the nice clean "studio sounding" echo with a C5 unless playing @ low volume & using a dirt box for drive before the echo. But with the C5's NMV/Class A design, an fx loop would be mostly useless anyway (amp gets virtually all its crunch from power amp clipping). But with a bit of experimentation, particularly with the echo's level control, you can in fact get pleasing old school echo sounds. Slapback, doubling....all the way to some Gilmour and early U2 (before Edge started plugging into fridge sized racks) level stuff. I say go analog only because the MXR Carbon Copy I use seems to play along nicely with a semi-cranked C5. And at higher volumes with a distortion box going, the Carbon Copy essentially acts as a ducking delay of sorts, which keeps the echos from getting to carried away in front of the amp.

Regardless of level or any other setting, I have yet to have either the otherwise stellar digital delay in my Roland rack unit or that from a BOSS DD-5 to sound as good in front of the C5 as the analog Carbon Copy.

I also have used a compressor (MXR DynaComp) to help tame the cranked amp and give me a "cleaner" option @ high volume.

But hey - 20 different forum members will tell you 20 different things about what pedals to use. With both the combo & the head being so portable, it is easy to lug this particular Marshall to your local store to try out pedals before you buy.


----------



## iron broadsword

jwebb said it perfectly, that's some good advice.

I've tried a big muff through my class 5, and while it does sound great the amp needs to be pretty clean to make use of it or it just goes psychadelic. I tend to ride my amp with the volume around 4 for that 'not so clean' sound and then run a dr boogey for the heavy stuff, a boost set to lower the volume (which I use for the dr boogey.. makes it like 2 channels), a clean boost to push the amp a little more for some more crunch, and a tube screamer for solos. At this amp volume I can use a delay without issue as long as the delay's volume is turned down.


----------



## DirtySteve

Big muff works great with the Class 5 to me, but a hotter fuzz like the Way huge Swollen pickle I had to keep it dialed way down.


----------



## jpaoletti

Thanks guys. I'm thinking of going for the Bass Big Muff. Nice youtube vid by gearmandude playing one with guitar. Not sure on which delay though. Kind of leaning toward the EH Memory Toy. I don't play out. Just mess around in my basement. Anybody try one? I usually play with volume around 4 or so too by myself. Unless I get a few buddies over for some major jamming do I turn it up louder


----------



## iron broadsword

Frig.. the more I play this amp the more it is becoming my ideal guitar sound. I love the heavy sound of my 900, and the dr boogey pedal through the class 5, but the c5 just has so much flavour to it's voice. It's about as versatile as a toaster, but frig does it have tone. XD

Still sounds great with my Ovation too! Gonna have to start bringing that along now.


----------



## telemarshall

iron broadsword said:


> Frig.. the more I play this amp the more it is becoming my ideal guitar sound. I love the heavy sound of my 900, and the dr boogey pedal through the class 5, but the c5 just has so much flavour to it's voice. It's about as versatile as a toaster, but frig does it have tone. XD
> 
> Still sounds great with my Ovation too! Gonna have to start bringing that along now.




I know what you mean.. I just got a new American Standard Strat a little over a week ago, and I had a chance last night to put it thru its paces with my C5, and man - what a sweet sound with the Class 5 and this new Strat....


----------



## jcm800gridlock

I've been playing my vintage Black Face Fender amp a lot lately with my Tele but yesterday I was due for some Zeppelin/Marshall tone. 

I brought out the little Class-5 combo, my Les Paul, and used an EP Booster, Holy Grail Reverb, and a MXR Carbon Copy delay (just a tad). 

I am always amazed with the C5’s great tone (at .1 and 5 watt) modes for the size and price of this amp. 

Good build quality, a good looking amp, and made in the UK for a little over $300 USA. 

Glad I got my C5 when I did and it is a keeper. 

C5 fan's, lets keep this thread going and on the front page of the forum.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

telemarshall said:


> I know what you mean.. I just got a new American Standard Strat a little over a week ago, and I had a chance last night to put it thru its paces with my C5, and man - what a sweet sound with the Class 5 and this new Strat....



Hey TeleMarshall,

I love your sunburst Strat. I am really becoming a Fender guitar user and my next guitar will be a sunburst Strat. I just bought a second AS Tele similar to your Tele pictured. 

My new Tele is a mint 1999 that appear to have never been taken out of the case. This 1999 Telecaster may be my favorite guitar. 

Glad to see we that have Marshall & Telecaster players in the same state. 

Gridlock


----------



## iron broadsword

jcm800gridlock said:


> I've been playing my vintage Black Face Fender amp a lot lately with my Tele but yesterday I was due for some Zeppelin/Marshall tone.
> 
> I brought out the little Class-5 combo, my Les Paul, and used an EP Booster, Holy Grail Reverb, and a MXR Carbon Copy delay (just a tad).
> 
> I am always amazed with the C5’s great tone (at .1 and 5 watt) modes for the size and price of this amp.
> 
> Good build quality, a good looking amp, and made in the UK for a little over $300 USA.
> 
> Glad I got my C5 when I did and it is a keeper.
> 
> C5 fan's, lets keep this thread going and on the front page of the forum.



I am loving my C5 more and more as it ages.. These days I am stripping bass out of my guitar's signal via an Xotic RC Booster, and then just cranking the amp. I found that it fixes everything I didn't like about it. Tubescreamer for a boost once in a while, and a compressor with the gain set lower for my 'clean' channel. Life is GOOD!


----------



## jcm800gridlock

iron broadsword said:


> I am loving my C5 more and more as it ages.. These days I am stripping bass out of my guitar's signal via an Xotic RC Booster, and then just cranking the amp. I found that it fixes everything I didn't like about it. Tubescreamer for a boost once in a while, and a compressor with the gain set lower for my 'clean' channel. Life is GOOD!



Those Xotic pedals are really good. Mine does not color you tone and sounds amazing. 

I'll have to try one of their straight-up OD pedals or reverb pedal if they make one... My Hoily Grail pedal is OK, but not great like the reverb in my Fender amp.


----------



## iron broadsword

I'm really just using the Xotic like a graphic eq. I do love the pedal as a boost as well, and yeah it is beautifully transparent. I play in drop Bb tuning with dark-ish strings (DR DDT) and my guitar is 82.3lbs of mahogany so it needs less bass for the C5 to sound its best. But does it ever sound nice in my JCM900. 

I've heard great things about the Holy Grail reverb. If ever I was looking for a verb pedal I don't think I'd even bother looking at others.


----------



## Old Toby

I use a Holy Grail Nano with my C5. It gets the job done. Wish it had the battery option. I'm not a big verb guy but we started doing Link Wrays' Rumble. I hit the Grail hard for that as well as my Trill Tremelo on the ending.


----------



## JAC

Marshall stopped making C5s! I'm glad I got my C5H!


----------



## jwebb1970

Recently picked up the Xotic EP Booster. The C5 LOVES it - in fact, to my ears it does much of what some of the C5 mods would do to the amp. A tad tighter - and more useable - bass, and some brightness the amp lacks on its own. Not to mention, a great overdriven sound when cranked. In fact, in most cases, I leave it on all the time, sitting with the knob at around 9:00.


----------



## telemarshall

jcm800gridlock said:


> Hey TeleMarshall,
> 
> I love your sunburst Strat. I am really becoming a Fender guitar user and my next guitar will be a sunburst Strat. I just bought a second AS Tele similar to your Tele pictured.
> 
> My new Tele is a mint 1999 that appear to have never been taken out of the case. This 1999 Telecaster may be my favorite guitar.
> 
> Glad to see we that have Marshall & Telecaster players in the same state.
> 
> Gridlock




Grid, thanks - yeah, I love this sunburst Am Std Strat - what a great axe!! It's quickly becoming my #1...

Yep, my '83 Am Std Tele also sounds great with the C5! In fact, I don't know which I like best with the C5 - the Am Std Strat or the Am Std Tele! Your '99 Tele looks very familiar! ha Sounds like you got a great deal there on a mint '99!!


My Gibson Melody Maker Special with those P90's sounds pretty good with it, too, though ~ The P90's have that nice crunch, thru the Class 5 cranked..


----------



## JayCM800

JAC said:


> Marshall stopped making C5s! I'm glad I got my C5H!


Best $399 I've ever spent!


----------



## telemarshall

JayCM800 said:


> Best $399 I've ever spent!




You got it. And I actually got mine new for $340 at GC's Christmas sale a couple years ago ~


----------



## jcm800gridlock

telemarshall said:


> You got it. And I actually got mine new for $340 at GC's Christmas sale a couple years ago ~



I got mine at the same price at GC with a coupon. The last of the warehouse stock after the C5-01 was discontinued.

Glad that I bought mine new when I did.


----------



## telemarshall

jcm800gridlock said:


> I got mine at the same price at GC with a coupon. The last of the warehouse stock after the C5-01 was discontinued.
> 
> Glad that I bought mine new when I did.




Actually, I think it was close to three years ago now that I got mine.. Time flies.

Mine is the first version.

I use a Boss RV-5 with mine when I need a little 'verb.


----------



## DirtySteve

telemarshall said:


> Actually, I think it was close to three years ago now that I got mine.. Time flies.
> 
> Mine is the first version.
> 
> I use a Boss RV-5 with mine when I need a little 'verb.



If yours is the first version (I assume you mean 1 pc back) then you had it over 3 years. I bought mine in Feb 2010 and it was on back order 'til April because that's when they were changing to the 3 pc back.


----------



## SlashTheLegend

Hi guys,
Thinking of getting me a Class 5 (red once)
Just wanted to ask a few questions:
Does this amp sound good at low volume?
Should I use an OD pedal instead of fiddiling with the knobs
and lastly!Can This Handle GN'R

~SlashTheLegend


----------



## iron broadsword

The low power mode puts the amp down to speaking volumes or so, so it's ideal for practice.. and it sounds pretty much the same. If you mean low volumes as in riding the volume low, then sure it sounds great but it'll be clean at those settings. With humbuckers, you start to get crunchy at 3, and at 4.5 or so you're at AC/DC. It doesn't get a whole lot louder from there on either so that is quite loud.


----------



## jcm800gridlock

SlashTheLegend said:


> Hi guys,
> Thinking of getting me a Class 5 (red once)
> Just wanted to ask a few questions:
> Does this amp sound good at low volume?
> Should I use an OD pedal instead of fiddiling with the knobs
> and lastly!Can This Handle GN'R
> 
> ~SlashTheLegend



I use my C5 on the .1 watt mode 95% of the time. I like the tone at this bedroom volume. I usually crank it up in low power mode and drop the volume further with Level control on an Overdrive pedal. I also use some reverb with "Holy Grail" pedal.

Works for me. Good luch with your purchase.


----------



## telemarshall

DirtySteve said:


> If yours is the first version (I assume you mean 1 pc back) then you had it over 3 years. I bought mine in Feb 2010 and it was on back order 'til April because that's when they were changing to the 3 pc back.




Here are a couple pics of the back of mine - It appears to be 2-piece here (??), but I do believe that I've had it over three years, now that you mention it.. (I need to hunt up my receipt..)

I always wondered for sure which version mine is... (By the way, it does not have the low-power mode..)


----------



## DirtySteve

telemarshall said:


> Here are a couple pics of the back of mine - It appears to be 2-piece here (??), but I do believe that I've had it over three years, now that you mention it.. (I need to hunt up my receipt..)
> 
> I always wondered for sure which version mine is... (By the way, it does not have the low-power mode..)



Yours is the 3 pc back, you've probably had it around 3 yrs (+/-) ...DAMN, I really screwed up selling my cream one. I had that same amp! That one is version 1 take 2, haha. (after the rattle fix, but before the lower power switch) I don't know what they called it, but that one is in between, just like both of mine were.

I really f'ed up getting rid of my class 5s and I miss them, I tried to buy my black one back, but it was a no go. I know...I was warned. :frown:


----------



## telemarshall

DirtySteve said:


> Yours is the 3 pc back, you've probably had it around 3 yrs (+/-) ...DAMN, I really screwed up selling my cream one. I had that same amp! That one is version 1 take 2, haha. (after the rattle fix, but before the lower power switch) I don't know what they called it, but that one is in between, just like both of mine were.
> 
> I really f'ed up getting rid of my class 5s and I miss them, I tried to buy my black one back, but it was a no go. I know...I was warned. :frown:





Thanks for the info, Steve - I didn't know all this about the "version 1 take 2", etc. Ha! Yes, I've had it about three years now. Thanks for clearing up for me which version I have!!

Man, sorry to hear you sold your C5's.. I do love this one. Yep, no rattle.

Maybe you can find another one - keep looking!


----------



## Kev

I really f'ed up getting rid of my class 5s and I miss them, I tried to buy my black one back, but it was a no go. I know...I was warned. :frown:[/QUOTE]

Yes you were indeed but did you listen ? Noooooo !!!!!

Im joking mate, one will turn up and this time you'll really appreciate it


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Kev.  Yes you were one of the ones that warned me, but I'm a stubborn SOB and when I get something in my head there's no going back. I regret it more often than not, but I always know that I felt like I made the right decision at the time and I can live with that.  ...it's better than crying about it I guess, lol.


----------



## telemarshall

I noticed some of my photos are missing from some of my above posts... I didn't delete them myself. Photobucket (which I use) must have done it for some reason...

IMO Photobucket has really been messing up since they changed their format. I think I'm going to switch to another photo program..

Anybody else having problems with Photobucket?


----------



## DirtySteve

Photobucket sucks now, but it's all I know. I noticed your pics were gone and was wondering why. I have all kinds of bikini images on my PB, but the only pics I've had deleted were not as bad as some of the ones they didn't delete. Why should it matter if my albums are private anyway?


----------



## telemarshall

DirtySteve said:


> Photobucket sucks now, but it's all I know. I noticed your pics were gone and was wondering why. I have all kinds of bikini images on my PB, but the only pics I've had deleted were not as bad as some of the ones they didn't delete. Why should it matter if my albums are private anyway?




Yeah, I don't get this. Most of my photos in Photobucket were of guitars and amps..

It's odd that they left some photos intact in my posts, and some they deleted... WTF?....

I think I'm going to go with ImageShack..


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, I didn't know of any others...I'll check out Imageshack.


----------



## telemarshall

DirtySteve said:


> Cool, I didn't know of any others...I'll check out Imageshack.




I checked my PB account again just now, and now it says I have "exceeded my bandwidth with too many views"... WTF??

What does "too many views" mean?...


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, I signed up, but I can't seem to get images to load. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## telemarshall

Guess I need to go into my PB account and change some settings. 


Receiving a Bandwidth Exceeded Message? : Photobucket Support


----------



## DirtySteve

Ah ok, so because I've made all my albums private I don't have all the views mayby. I also don't think I upload 100 pics a month.

I'm still having trouble with Imageshack, but I'm done trying for now.


----------



## telemarshall

DirtySteve said:


> Ah ok, so because I've made all my albums private I don't have all the views mayby. I also don't think I upload 100 pics a month.
> 
> I'm still having trouble with Imageshack, but I'm done trying for now.





I just made mine private as well (I thought I HAD set it on private already, but I guess not...), but I think I'm going to try out ImageShack or flickr - -


----------



## telemarshall

DirtySteve said:


> Well, I signed up, but I can't seem to get images to load. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.




You signed up for ImageShack?


----------



## telemarshall

DirtySteve said:


> Well, I signed up, but I can't seem to get images to load. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.




I don't know what to tell you about that.. I'll see if I can get ImageShack to work..


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes Image shack...I'm sure I was just missing something. I'm used to photobucket.


----------



## telemarshall

Steve, I see ImageShack says it is "experiencing technical difficulties" now...

Maybe that's why you couldn't upload pics...


Think I might try flickr...


----------



## DirtySteve

I finally got it to load one today. It still says they're having technical difficulties, but I got one to up load, haha! F U photobucket!


----------



## telemarshall

DirtySteve said:


> I finally got it to load one today. It still says they're having technical difficulties, but I got one to up load, haha! F U photobucket!




Yeah, I'm done with Photobucket.

Also, yes, I see that ImageShack still says they are having technical issues. Been over a week now that that notice has been up...

Might be time to try flickr or something else...


----------



## DirtySteve

There was a thread a while back where someone listed a couple of alternatives. I bookmarked one of then, but my computer crashed before I signed up and now I can't remember what it was. I can't find the thread either. I think I'm going to ask in the backstage...

edit: http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/59489-photobucket-sucks-whats-better.html#post927710


----------



## iron broadsword

Crap man, every time I play this amp I love it more. Volume 5.5, Treb 8.5, Mid 2.5, Bass 1.5 - pure gut shot rock. Kick in a tubescreamer and I've got metal. Hanging on for dear life over here, lol


----------



## DirtySteve

Did you get your problem sorted out? Sorry, I didn't keep up.


----------



## iron broadsword

I thought it had gone away but it's still there. Only happens when I'm attenuating though, so I'm gonna get Orpheus to send me one of his pots to see if that cures it. Might just be poorly made, it's a no-name brand out of hong kong so idk.


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, hopefully that's what it is...easy fix!


----------



## iron broadsword

Def. You never had any static-y sounds at all when you let a chord ring out while attenuated eh?


----------



## DirtySteve

Not at all.


----------



## iron broadsword

Cool.. probably has to do with the way the wirewounds jiggle.


----------



## DirtySteve

The only thing with mine was at the lowest level, almost all the way turned down, it would get a little noisy turning the knob, but only while I was turning the knob.


----------



## iron broadsword

At the lowest setings, my pot will actually find spots that do not make contact with the wire, which drops the pot out of the circuit.. so you'll be turning it down and all of a sudden BOOM it's full volume, lol. Sometimes it takes some doing to find that sweet spot.


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, you'll be a lot happier with a pot from Orpheus then, mine didn't do that at all.. I'm glad I went that route from the beginning instead of finding my own.


----------



## JayCM800

Hi guys! Just to say that my Class 5 really, really likes my OFA Tube Boost OD pedal! With my LP w/490R-498T, it can do anything from jazz to metal! 

Anybody here also uses an OFA pedal in front their Class 5?


----------



## JAC

JayCM800 said:


> Hi guys! Just to say that my Class 5 really, really likes my OFA Tube Boost OD pedal! With my LP w/490R-498T, it can do anything from jazz to metal!
> 
> Anybody here also uses an OFA pedal in front their Class 5?



I personally dig 490R-498T humbuckers. For the life of me I do not understand why there are people out there which demonize them. I got some on my LP Special that are loud and proud. They serve me well. I adjusted them to the factory specs and, I swear these things are perfectly balanced even though the 498T is a very hot pickup.


----------



## JAC

I think it is a shame that they killed the C5. These things are too cool!


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I think it is a shame as well. I don't know if it is because the speaker on my C5 is finally broken in, but particularly in the last couple of months I have just loved the amp. I've been playing it in the low wattage mode, which allows me to crank it pretty good and still keep the volume reasonable. I had been playing through a bunch of pedals, but my new favorite is to plug straight into the amp and play away (to the extent I have the guitar playing skill to "play away"). In my book, it's a great amp.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

How many of you guys think of your C5's as mini-JTM45's, rather than mini-1987/1959's? I've always thought mine sounded way more in the JTM45 territory.


----------



## David Corrales

crossroadsnyc said:


> How many of you guys think of your C5's as mini-JTM45's, rather than mini-1987/1959's? I've always thought mine sounded way more in the JTM45 territory.



It's a lot bassier than a 1987/1959, just like a JTM45


----------



## jwebb1970

JayCM800 said:


> Hi guys! Just to say that my Class 5 really, really likes my OFA Tube Boost OD pedal! With my LP w/490R-498T, it can do anything from jazz to metal!
> 
> Anybody here also uses an OFA pedal in front their Class 5?



No OFA pedals, but good to hear about the LP w/ those pickups....as I have my eye on a LP right now with those exact ones.


----------



## JayCM800

jwebb1970 said:


> No OFA pedals, but good to hear about the LP w/ those pickups....as I have my eye on a LP right now with those exact ones.


Pickup height adjustment is the key! I also radius (12º) and _stagger _(/\/\/\) the pole pieces!


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Been a crazy-busy few weeks, I've been cranking up my newly acquired '72 Fender Twin Reverb in any little spare time that I had available, but this weekend I am going to break out the C5-01 for some medium volume (.1 watt mode) Marshall jamming.


----------



## BlackSG91

JAC said:


> I personally dig 490R-498T humbuckers. For the life of me I do not understand why there are people out there which demonize them. I got some on my LP Special that are loud and proud. They serve me well. I adjusted them to the factory specs and, I swear these things are perfectly balanced even though the 498T is a very hot pickup.



I love the 490R/498T humbuckers as I have them on my '08 Gibson LP Studio. They are a great set of pickups and I find them meaty. Compared to '57 Classics which have their midrange scooped, the 490R/498T have more midrange added for a fatter tone IMO. I also read how people comment how muddy they are? This upsets me somewhat because I find these pickups to be still clear sounding and very articulate. Setting up the height of these pickups is crucial to getting an optimal sound.


----------



## iron broadsword

This is kinda unrelated, but the bridge pickup in my singlecut keeps lowering itself. Idk if it's because I play so dang hard or because the big strings make some sort of giant magnetic field or what but it's a real pain. D:


----------



## Stillhouse

Hey y'all! New, soon to be, Class 5 Owner. My local GC had one used at a good price, but it's still on the 20 day police hold, so I plunked down $60 now, gonna trade in my lil Vox VT20+ and pay off the rest on the 25th. Can't wait to get 'er home and see how she plays along with the rest of my gear:

Epi Les Paul Standard
Squier Affinity Telecaster
Vox V847
BOSS SD-1, Hyper Metal HM-3, BF-3


----------



## DirtySteve

Welcome  It's a great little amp. Police holds suck! ...but it's yours if you put something down, I do that all the time, congrats. Is it a combo or a head?


----------



## jcm800gridlock

Stillhouse said:


> Hey y'all! New, soon to be, Class 5 Owner. My local GC had one used at a good price, but it's still on the 20 day police hold, so I plunked down $60 now, gonna trade in my lil Vox VT20+ and pay off the rest on the 25th. Can't wait to get 'er home and see how she plays along with the rest of my gear:
> 
> Epi Les Paul Standard
> Squier Affinity Telecaster
> Vox V847
> BOSS SD-1, Hyper Metal HM-3, BF-3



Congrats. Glad that I bought my Class 5.

I recently bought at used Telecaster from GC and had to wait the entire 30 days... but somthing to look forward to when the hold is up.


----------



## Stillhouse

It's a combo. Sounded pretty good at the store. It's a one piece back, but I didn't hear any rattling as some have reported with those.


----------



## iron broadsword

Anybody try putting a bright cap on their Class5? I recently put one in on a switch, 240pf, and if it doesn't sound plexi-ish now I don't know if I'd know plexi if it hit me in the teeth. Don't get me wrong, still has it's own thing going on.. but it's now close enough for me for sure.

http://files.onthelam.ca/guitar/switches.jpg NOTE: I noticed some more noise with the extra highs, so I also rotated the OT 90 degrees. 

Before, I always found that the C5 didn't cut enough unless I had the volume cranked too much, but now it's downright juicy! Cuts like a hot knife through butter, and it now crushes at lower gain settings. Volume at 3 is where it sounds best to me now, for that ACDC kinda thing.. Mids & Treb full up, and the bass at noon. With the extra highs, you can kick up the bass knob which brings in more of the lower mids as well... which I always found I missed out on too much because I had to ride the bass knob too low.


----------



## JamesD

I just ordered a Class5 head and an Orange 1x12 cab with a Vintage30 in it - I'm so psyched!


----------



## DirtySteve

iron broadsword said:


> Anybody try putting a bright cap on their Class5? I recently put one in on a switch, 240pf, and if it doesn't sound plexi-ish now I don't know if I'd know plexi if it hit me in the teeth. Don't get me wrong, still has it's own thing going on.. but it's now close enough for me for sure.
> 
> http://files.onthelam.ca/guitar/switches.jpg NOTE: I noticed some more noise with the extra highs, so I also rotated the OT 90 degrees.
> 
> Before, I always found that the C5 didn't cut enough unless I had the volume cranked too much, but now it's downright juicy! Cuts like a hot knife through butter, and it now crushes at lower gain settings. Volume at 3 is where it sounds best to me now, for that ACDC kinda thing.. Mids & Treb full up, and the bass at noon. With the extra highs, you can kick up the bass knob which brings in more of the lower mids as well... which I always found I missed out on too much because I had to ride the bass knob too low.



Cool, if I still had mine I'd definitely try that!


----------



## Groovejunkie

DirtySteve said:


> Cool, if I still had mine I'd definitely try that!


 
Indeed. I have also cashed in my Class 5 chips...


----------



## David Corrales

iron broadsword said:


> Anybody try putting a bright cap on their Class5? I recently put one in on a switch, 240pf, and if it doesn't sound plexi-ish now I don't know if I'd know plexi if it hit me in the teeth. Don't get me wrong, still has it's own thing going on.. but it's now close enough for me for sure.
> 
> http://files.onthelam.ca/guitar/switches.jpg NOTE: I noticed some more noise with the extra highs, so I also rotated the OT 90 degrees.
> 
> Before, I always found that the C5 didn't cut enough unless I had the volume cranked too much, but now it's downright juicy! Cuts like a hot knife through butter, and it now crushes at lower gain settings. Volume at 3 is where it sounds best to me now, for that ACDC kinda thing.. Mids & Treb full up, and the bass at noon. With the extra highs, you can kick up the bass knob which brings in more of the lower mids as well... which I always found I missed out on too much because I had to ride the bass knob too low.



Can you post the mod pics?


----------



## iron broadsword

Well I don't really have time to tear it all apart today, but I could on Monday maybe depending on work. It's really not a big job, the diagram in the link shows it better than a pic probably would, haha. I put the switch by the guitar input. 

About the OT rotation, I took out both bolts and turned it (using one of the holes for the other side of the OT now that it is 90' different. Had to drill a new hole for the other bolt, and used just a standard bolt/locking nut combo from my hardware store. The noise I was talking about had always been there but way more quiet without the pronounced highs.


----------



## JamesD

JamesD said:


> I just ordered a Class5 head and an Orange 1x12 cab with a Vintage30 in it - I'm so psyched!



Hey guys. I know this isn't nearly as interesting as a bright cap on a Class5 (sincerely - not being facetious here), but I'm wondering if anyone else is running theirs through an Orange PPC 1x12. When I got mine last week I was really disappointed because the Class5 sounded like crap through the Orange cab. I did some research and determined that the biggest culprit was that Vintage30, so I swapped it out with a G12M greenback and am pretty happy with it now. 

The only thing I'm wondering about is whether or not I should add a couple ports to the speaker baffle. This Orange cab is very 'beamy'. Has anyone else here front-ported their Orange PPC112?

The other option I'm considering is modifying the back so that it's partially opened. 

Just looking for some advice here to open up the sound a bit more, and I apologize if this has been discussed in this epic thread... I honestly don't have time to read all 173 pages.


----------



## mott555

Every time I win over my Class 5 GAS, someone mentions this little amp and I get GAS all over again. Not fair!

Once I get my moving expenses and vehicle registrations and such completed, I might have to treat myself to a Class 5 head. There's a matching cab, right? I've heard the combo sounds better with its speaker than an external, but I'm a head-and-cab guy.


----------



## BrentD

JamesD said:


> Hey guys. I know this isn't nearly as interesting as a bright cap on a Class5 (sincerely - not being facetious here), but I'm wondering if anyone else is running theirs through an Orange PPC 1x12. When I got mine last week I was really disappointed because the Class5 sounded like crap through the Orange cab. I did some research and determined that the biggest culprit was that Vintage30, so I swapped it out with a G12M greenback and am pretty happy with it now.
> 
> The only thing I'm wondering about is whether or not I should add a couple ports to the speaker baffle. This Orange cab is very 'beamy'. Has anyone else here front-ported their Orange PPC112?
> 
> The other option I'm considering is modifying the back so that it's partially opened.
> 
> Just looking for some advice here to open up the sound a bit more, and I apologize if this has been discussed in this epic thread... I honestly don't have time to read all 173 pages.



Nice rig! PPCs are beamy. If it were me I would NOT front port it. That involves more math than one might want to get into. I have heard of good results opening the back. Probably what I would do is get a new piece of plywood and cut it to be half or 1/3 of the size of the current back. I'd then cut a hole for the jack plate and, if you want to get fancy, cover it in orange tolex. In other words, I'd remove the back and put a half or smaller replacement in there. I would not cut up what is there. 

There's a guy on the Orange forum that runs a bigger head (R30 or TH30) into two PPC112s, one stock and one with a replacement "open back" panel he made.

I have a PPC212OB that does fill a room a lot better.


----------



## David Corrales

mott555 said:


> Every time I win over my Class 5 GAS, someone mentions this little amp and I get GAS all over again. Not fair!
> 
> Once I get my moving expenses and vehicle registrations and such completed, I might have to treat myself to a Class 5 head. There's a matching cab, right? I've heard the combo sounds better with its speaker than an external, but I'm a head-and-cab guy.



You STILL don't have a Class 5 ? 

It does have a matching cab but it's a 10" speaker. I would go for a 12" for better bottom-end definition. Some people use the 2061x cab but it's kind of expensive ($800).

Do you have any existing cabs you might use with the head?


----------



## mott555

I've got two cabs right now, a Marshall MG412A and a Fender SC112. Adequate, but nothing high-end.


----------



## David Corrales

mott555 said:


> I've got two cabs right now, a Marshall MG412A and a Fender SC112. Adequate, but nothing high-end.



You might want to flip the MG and get a higher end cab?


----------



## mott555

David Corrales said:


> You might want to flip the MG and get a higher end cab?



I'm planning to, just got a lot of other financial priorities at the moment. I'm waiting for a buddy to decide if he wants to purchase my 6505+, if he does I want to use that cash plus my MG cab to see what I can get towards a 1960A at GC. If they have a decent supply of used cabs somewhere I bet I can get most of the way towards an upgrade. Hopefully within the next few months that'll happen.

I really want a 1960AX for the Greenbacks but I just can't justify the price right now.


----------



## JamesD

BrentD said:


> Nice rig! PPCs are beamy. If it were me I would NOT front port it. That involves more math than one might want to get into. I have heard of good results opening the back. Probably what I would do is get a new piece of plywood and cut it to be half or 1/3 of the size of the current back. I'd then cut a hole for the jack plate and, if you want to get fancy, cover it in orange tolex. In other words, I'd remove the back and put a half or smaller replacement in there. I would not cut up what is there.
> 
> There's a guy on the Orange forum that runs a bigger head (R30 or TH30) into two PPC112s, one stock and one with a replacement "open back" panel he made.
> 
> I have a PPC212OB that does fill a room a lot better.



Thanks! I think I will take your advice! I was wondering about the math involved in determining where and how big the ports should be. The partially open back makes sense all the way around.


----------



## langmurf

Thinking about buying a used Class 5.... It's an older one without the low power switch on the back. The headphone trick is sticking a speaker cable halfway into the headphone jack to get 1w output. When I had one (older model) I had a special cable made so I could use the internal speaker to plug into the external speaker jack for "normal" use and plug halfway into the headphone jack for 1w output.

Now I'm wondering if I can leave the internal speaker connected and use an external speaker cab but just plug the cable in halfway for the headphone trick.

Or would that not work or, worse still, damage the amp. Wondering about ohm matching but assuming that wouldn't be an issue if plugged into the headphone jack.


----------



## acidvoodoo

langmurf said:


> Now I'm wondering if I can leave the internal speaker connected and use an external speaker cab but just plug the cable in halfway for the headphone trick.



I do that all the time with my combo and C5 extension cab. I works and sounds good, doesn't seem to harm the amp.


----------



## Stillhouse

There's also this mod:

MyLesPaul.com - View Single Post - Some Mods for Marshall Class 5

Probably going to do this to mine soon.


----------



## langmurf

acidvoodoo said:


> I do that all the time with my combo and C5 extension cab. I works and sounds good, doesn't seem to harm the amp.



Thanks acidvd... After I posted the question I realized the tube layout in the first two gens was crappy, forcing one to pull the chassis to get at the EL84 tube. (Unless one likes mounting tubes blind.)


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I am interested in whether any of you have thoughts on the following. (There is a Class 5 issue in here, so please stick with me!)

For the holidays, I will be getting a Vox AC4C1-BL. I played it and it sounds real good, but in reading around it seems like the sound can be further improved with a speaker upgrade. Everything I read is that the classic Vox sound involves a Celestion Blue speaker. That speaker is more expensive than I am unwilling to spend. However, I have a few options:

(1) Weber makes a 10” Blue Pup that is supposed to be similar to the Celestion Blue. It apparently is possible to get the Alnico Blue Pup into an AC4C1. One option thus is to just replace the speaker in the Vox. However, the Vox comes is made of MDF and I wonder if replacing the speaker with the Blue Pup will accomplish much. Internet reading indicates it provides some benefit, but not a ton.

(2) Weber makes a 12” Blue Dog that is reasonably priced in ceramic. An Alnico is basically the same price as the Celestion, so that is out. Option 2 is to get a reasonably priced wood cab and put in the ceramic Blue Dog. Because the Vox and Class 5 are both 16 ohm, I could also play the Class 5 through the new cabinet, to maybe get some additional variety.

(3) Do option 1 now and in the not too distant future get a reasonably priced wood cab with a good speaker for both the Vox and the Class 5. Then I could play the amps through the combo speakers when I want and for a change of pace play them through the cabinet.

(4) Just play the Class 5 and the Vox as they came (with tube changes).

Any thoughts on best choice among the options? If option 3, thoughts on:

(a) Is an open back or closed back cab best for the Class 5. Seems like open back is the consensus for a Vox, bit I have not been able to determine if there is a consensus for Marshall.

(b) Thoughts on best speaker to use for the Class 5 and the Vox?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## iron broadsword

Honestly I wouldn't change the class 5 at all except to add a treble cap as per lyle caldwell. I recorded this this morning with my new sm57. This is just PRS Singlecut > Class 5 with volume set to 6.5 > SM57.

http://ghostsauce.net/random/Soulfire.m4a


----------



## iron broadsword

http://ghostsauce.net/random/Thrasher.m4a


----------



## crossroadsnyc

iron broadsword said:


> Honestly I wouldn't change the class 5 at all except to add a treble cap as per lyle caldwell. I recorded this this morning with my new sm57. This is just PRS Singlecut > Class 5 with volume set to 6.5 > SM57.
> 
> http://ghostsauce.net/random/Soulfire.m4a





iron broadsword said:


> http://ghostsauce.net/random/Thrasher.m4a



The first one sounded like an opening to a sitcom, and the second one sounded like the opening to some kind of animation-domination show. Definitely theme song quality!


----------



## iron broadsword

Thanks ^^. The class 5's not really a metal amp by any means, but with a tube screamer it can do well. I'm looking forward to getting a chance to record it un-attenuated to see if the wound widens out. It sounds tiny to me, but that might just mean better mixing/micing.


----------



## mypogo66

JayCM800 said:


> Hi guys! Just to say that my Class 5 really, really likes my OFA Tube Boost OD pedal! With my LP w/490R-498T, it can do anything from jazz to metal!
> 
> Anybody here also uses an OFA pedal in front their Class 5?



not familiar with that pedal, but I run a boss ds-1 in front of mine. same pickups on my LP as yours. i get all the tones i need except metal.


----------



## wst

You can get many different tones with your class5: With a Wampler pinnacle deluxe, you get all that modern rock and EVH-stuff and a EHX metal muff will give you some great metal sounds. My secret of different tones is an additional EQ (first a Boss, now a MXR) which gives you a second level of tone or makes any good distortion pedal goin' metal!


----------



## iron broadsword

Got a couple tasty tone clips. Just messing around with these, but MAN does it sound good to me. Idk how I get any work done.

http://ghostsauce.net/random/Frock.m4a
http://ghostsauce.net/random/Crispy Minis.m4a


----------



## alexisgt

What is a fair price for a used class5 head (nearly mint condition)?


----------



## tweedman8758

alexisgt said:


> What is a fair price for a used class5 head (nearly mint condition)?


 
Probably around $350

I picked one up and I modded it with Lyle's mods plus a power scaler. Never liked the sound with the factory cabinet. Sounded much better with either of two Fender 2x12s, one with vintage 30s and the other with greenbacks. Then I picked up a 2061cx cab. That nails the tone for me. The speakers and cab make all the difference. And Lyle's mods take it from a good amp to a great amp.


----------



## 12barjunkie

alexisgt said:


> What is a fair price for a used class5 head (nearly mint condition)?





tweedman8758 said:


> Probably around $350



They were only $300 new. You can usually pick one up for $200


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Given there are fewer heads than combos, I wouldn't sell it for anything less than $300 (and really, i'd only sell at that price if i was absolutely sure i didn't want it, and was interested in moving it immediately rather than holding out for a bit more in a few years from now). Speaking of which, I'm pretty sure I'm going to be selling mine at that price, so it's something I've been giving a lot of thought to lately.


----------



## iron broadsword

http://ghostsauce.net/random/Class5Tele.m4a

So... yeah. Tele-ish guitar + class 5 + a little bit of analog delay at the end (behringer VD400 of all things). 




CLASS 5 FTW!!!!!!


----------



## bdjone72

Hello. New C5-01 Combo owner but long time Marshall fan (I have a 1990 JCM900 head going into a 1936 2 x 12 cab from when I graduated from high school in 1990!). I picked up the C5 as a bedroom amp but also to use at rehearsals and small gigs where lugging the head and cab around wouldn't be really necessary. I also picked up a 1 x 12 extension speaker cab that I would like to run with the internal 10" speaker simultaneously. I have scoured through the 174 pages of this thread and I essentially understand that in order to do this I can install a second 1/4" external speaker jack in parallel with the stock 1/4" external speaker jack. What I'm not sure about is how to solder up the new speaker jack. I took a quick picture of the inside terminals of the stock external speaker jack. Could someone give me an idea of how I go about running the jumper wires? Just a simple positive to this terminal negative to this terminal would be suffice. If there is an easier way to accomplish this other than installing a second external speaker jack I would entertain those ideas as well. Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------



## iron broadsword

Gratz! Oh, it's easy.. you just connect the two lugs of the stock jack to the same two lugs of the new jack. Plug in & enjoy. 

Alternatively you could make a Y cable that plugs into the stock jack and has two ends. Parallel just means that the two speakers are connected to the same source.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

bdjone72 said:


> Hello. New C5-01 Combo owner but long time Marshall fan (I have a 1990 JCM900 head going into a 1936 2 x 12 cab from when I graduated from high school in 1990!). I picked up the C5 as a bedroom amp but also to use at rehearsals and small gigs where lugging the head and cab around wouldn't be really necessary. I also picked up a 1 x 12 extension speaker cab that I would like to run with the internal 10" speaker simultaneously. I have scoured through the 174 pages of this thread and I essentially understand that in order to do this I can install a second 1/4" external speaker jack in parallel with the stock 1/4" external speaker jack. What I'm not sure about is how to solder up the new speaker jack. I took a quick picture of the inside terminals of the stock external speaker jack. Could someone give me an idea of how I go about running the jumper wires? Just a simple positive to this terminal negative to this terminal would be suffice. If there is an easier way to accomplish this other than installing a second external speaker jack I would entertain those ideas as well. Thank you in advance for any assistance.



Guess that explains why it's taken you 7 months to make a post 

Welcome


----------



## bdjone72

iron broadsword said:


> Gratz! Oh, it's easy.. you just connect the two lugs of the stock jack to the same two lugs of the new jack. Plug in & enjoy.
> 
> Alternatively you could make a Y cable that plugs into the stock jack and has two ends. Parallel just means that the two speakers are connected to the same source.



So this Y cable would have a set of spades on one end to plug into the stock speaker and a 1/4" jack on the other two ends?


----------



## bdjone72

crossroadsnyc said:


> Guess that explains why it's taken you 7 months to make a post
> 
> Welcome



Ha! No I'm just not the type to post a lot if at all, I guess that makes me a troll. I like to come to these forums to find info and more often than not I find what I'm looking for without having to post a question. In this case I couldn't find what I needed thus I had to post the question.

Thank you for the welcome nonetheless!


----------



## The Ozzk

bdjone72 said:


> So this Y cable would have a set of spades on one end to plug into the stock speaker and a 1/4" jack on the other two ends?








$36 FTW!

Pro Cables N Sound Power Y Speaker Cables, high quality Y cables for speaker cabs and combo amps


----------

